# Last Post Wins



## Johnny Thunder

This one is easy. As long as you are the last one to post - you have won the game.

So - right now. I win.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Not so fast, now I win.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Sadly no. I win again.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Put the breaks on pal....you are now second.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

No, sorry.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Almost, flat tire stalls you at the finish line.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Johnnnnnnnnnyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy Thunnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnndaaah!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Close, but no cigars, boys


----------



## Spooky1

A last second burst of speed and the winner is....ME!!!!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I think you won second place.

Cuz I just won.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Move over hot shot...turtle beats the rabbit.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Eat my dust, zombie boy!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

gold medal goes to The country of the bloodshed brothers


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not even in my league, kid.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Oh really..? Slacker!


----------



## RoxyBlue

You're going to need binoculars to see me, geezer boy.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Suck on my tail pipe ...loser!


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

Eat my corpsedust! I'm flyin' through to the finish line, and I'm leavin' bodies as a warning!


----------



## Spooky1

With the discovery that I can control Space and Time, I win before you even started Fiend.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I got 8 and a half YEARS of a head start on you, sweetykins.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

how unfortunate that you all lose


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

oh look i win again.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

wow he takes 1st 2nd and 3rd

that must sting


----------



## Don Givens

I am the Champion my Friends, and I'll keep on posting till the end. I am the champion, I am the champion of this thread.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm sitting at the finish line while you're piddling around with the choir, reaper man.


----------



## Don Givens

Sorry bout your luck post princess, but while you were sitting at the line I crossed it. I waved when I went by but I think I was going too fast for you to see.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Are you guys just getting here now? I've been waiting for you.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Wipe the blood out of your eyes, ya sick pup, and you'd notice I passed you long ago.


(P.S. I love this thread - not only do you get to win, but you also get to taunt the losers)


----------



## Sickie Ickie

yep, but you went the wrong direction. That's why I did a saunter to the finish line.


----------



## Spooky1

Sickie while you were taunting Roxy I cruised by you and won it all! You've got to keep your eye on the prize.


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Ha, looks like I got the prize...finally something I can win at!


----------



## Don Givens

Well let's see according to the rules I win which must make the rest of you ......... LOSERS.


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Ah your victory is short lived...I win!


----------



## RoxyBlue

That mache paste is slowing you down, Stoll - you are SO looking at my heels!


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

not a chance...victory is MINE!


----------



## Don Givens

You are left in a sticky situation as once again I cross the line first.


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

guess you must have missed me zipping past ya...let me introduce myself..the name is Winner!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

make that Whiner, when you found out you were disqualified, which leaves ME winner!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Still dreaming about that Oscar, eh? Well, while your head was in the clouds, I was celebrating at the finish line.


----------



## Spooky1

Wrong that wasn't the real finish line. I put up a fake one to fool you. Ha, I win!


----------



## Moon Dog

Looks like I'm the winner now!


----------



## Don Givens

I win again.


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOOOOOOOOOsers, both of you!


----------



## Spooky1

What's that behind you? Made you look....I win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sorry, babe, ladies FIRST!!!!


----------



## Draik41895

that wasnt very nice of you

p.s.......i win


----------



## Don Givens

I will admit the you are a very persistent LOSER - I win


----------



## Draik41895

dang,you lose again


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hey, what are you doing way back at the end of the line behind....THE WINNER!


----------



## Draik41895

i could ask you the same thing!


----------



## Don Givens

I hate to be the bearer of bad news.......... no I don't - YOU LOSE


----------



## Draik41895

i was just about to say that YOU LOSE!


----------



## RoxyBlue

You boys are correct because you BOTH lose! Bwa ha ha!


----------



## Don Givens

I win


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

actually don u lose

i do the winnig around these parts


----------



## Don Givens

I don't know why the rest of you bother playing because according to the rules of this game there can only be one winner and that is now me.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

spoke to soon


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm sorry, did you say something? You're SO far behind that I can't quite hear you.


----------



## Don Givens

Have you thought about seeing a doctor to discuss your inability to accept the reality of my victory.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The only grip you have on reality is that scythe you're holding, Mr Slowpoke.


----------



## Don Givens

You are such a big loser you couldn't beat George Bush in a popularity contest right now. I win


----------



## RoxyBlue

While sitting at the finish line, I looked up the word "loser" in the dictionary and your picture was next to the word. So there.


----------



## Mr Unpleasant

You spend to much time reading the dictionary and not enuff time winnin'.... like me!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

well i looked up the word loser in the dictionary and and to know what i found?

just the definition of the word loser........
which you are


----------



## Mr_Chicken

I don't have time for losers...I'm winning!


----------



## Monk

I win!


----------



## dynoflyer

Too late, I won!


----------



## Mr Unpleasant

eh-hem.....Winner Here!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

Did I win yet? 
Somebody said something about a cheque??


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

they did and its written out to me because i won


----------



## RoxyBlue

Shall I save you a seat at the victory dinner? Oh, wait, YOU won't be there, "cause I'm the winner this time!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

it looks like your name isnt actually on the list to get in because i won


----------



## RoxyBlue

If victory were an all-you-can-eat banquet, you'd still be starving to death, bloody boy, and I'm at the head of the table.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

and on tonights menu the loser of the race roxy!

mmm mmm the taste of victory has never been so sweet


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sweet = Me = VICTORY!!!!!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

you cant win if your in our bellies


----------



## Draik41895

shame,you wasting you time thinking you won,sadly,I WON


----------



## RoxyBlue

Oh, puh-LEEZE, you never even made it out of the gate and I'm already putting the prize goblet on my mantel.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

whic you clearly stole from mine because i won


----------



## Draik41895

and you stole it from me


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

but my name is engraves on it so you should stop stealing my things and admit to loosing


----------



## RoxyBlue

While you and Draik were playing macho boy, I won hands down.


----------



## Draik41895

really


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

except you didnt because i did


----------



## RoxyBlue

I don't think there's room for you in the "Winners Only" circle because I've already moved in.


----------



## Draik41895

no,the shirt proves it


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

hahahaha nice shirt

but once again your stealing from my closet


----------



## RoxyBlue

Those who can (ME), win. Those who can't are...YOU!


----------



## Draik41895

again...


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i win there fore im am


----------



## RoxyBlue

Step aside and let a REAL winner show you how it's done.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

thanks for the intro roxy


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Please, allow me to show you how it's done.


----------



## Draik41895

no,i win


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

not today
i win its the law and its the order


----------



## Draik41895

umm...


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

just won again


----------



## Draik41895

not this time


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

winning


----------



## Don Givens

YES! I win again.


----------



## RoxyBlue

A short-lived victory, I might add - say good morning to Ms Winner!


----------



## Spooky1

Did you step in that glue I spilled. Ooops sorry, I win.


----------



## Monk

look who's winning now....me!


----------



## Don Givens

You all are La La La LOSERS cause I win again.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did you just quit posting, 'cause quitters NEVER win - and I'm no quitter.


----------



## Don Givens

This may be a game that has no end but just like before I win again.


----------



## RoxyBlue

There once was a loser named Don
Who claimed that he always had won
It was a delusion
Just based on confusion
For I am the winner, you spawn!


----------



## Don Givens

Wow Roxy I am impressed ...........and I'm also the winner cause.

I'm sorry to say Roxyblue
That there's just not a thing you can do
Try as you might
There's no end in sight
To all of this losing for you


----------



## RoxyBlue

Roses are red
Violets are blue
I am the winner
And you're not


----------



## Moon Dog

I just came in here to use the bathroom...


----------



## Don Givens

To let you win
Would be a sin
And going to hell, I'm not
I win - damn it


----------



## Moon Dog

Roses are red
Violets are blue
I'm going to win
Instead of you


----------



## ededdeddy

WoW, new to this thread and winning already


----------



## Don Givens

Glad to see you posting here loser. BTW, I'm the winner.


----------



## ededdeddy

Wow, it doesn't look that way to me


----------



## RoxyBlue

You need glasses big time, ed, because I'm clearly the winner.


----------



## Don Givens

Sorry but that last pass just put you on the tail end of the lead lap. Better tell your spotter to get his head out of the rag mags and pay attention to the race.


----------



## ededdeddy

Hey Don how's my butt look


----------



## RoxyBlue

While you were flaunting your butt at Don, I passed you and WON!


----------



## ededdeddy

Yes BUTT I'm back in the lead now


----------



## RoxyBlue

You just tripped on your underwear, and I won!


----------



## ededdeddy

Ha. Pulled them up and back in the lead


----------



## Don Givens

While they were down, a hornet flew into your shorts. You are now running faster than anyone in the race but you are running in all different directions. As I pass you, I toss you some bug spray. Good luck. .


----------



## ededdeddy

The bug spray must have worked. I'm winning


----------



## Spooky1

Whoops the bug spray is making you light headed, I take the lead.


----------



## ededdeddy

you stumble..I win


----------



## Draik41895

this thread is a total win,unlike you!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Roses are red
Carnations are pink
I am the winner
Because you stink...at races


----------



## ededdeddy

oops..there i go


----------



## RoxyBlue

There you go, off in the WRONG direction again. I win!


----------



## Draik41895

NOT!


----------



## ededdeddy

:smilekin::cheesykin::kisskin::kisseton:Look who's in the lead


----------



## Draik41895




----------



## ededdeddy

Rose are red
Violets are violet
this doesn't need to rhyme
because I WIN


----------



## Draik41895

hows that for voilet


----------



## ededdeddy

LMOA, but i WIn


----------



## Draik41895

no...


----------



## ededdeddy

I win. You lose.I win. You lose.I win. You lose.I win. You lose.I win. You lose.I win. You lose.I win. You lose.I win. You lose.I win. You lose.I win. You lose.I win. You lose.I win. You lose.I win. You lose.I win. You lose.I win. You lose.I win. You lose.I win. You lose.I win. You lose.I win. You lose.I win. You lose.I win. You lose.I win. You lose.I win. You lose.I win. You lose. Get the point


----------



## Draik41895

yep


----------



## ededdeddy

Ha Nice Bunny. maybe he will comfort you LOSER


----------



## Draik41895

heres a little somethin for you


----------



## ededdeddy

Go cry to your MAMA, cause I'm winning


----------



## Draik41895

you must be wrong,cause I AM!


----------



## RoxyBlue

You are both SO juvenile...and LOSERS!


----------



## Draik41895

i know you are,huh


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

you are all such LOSERS....I'll see at the finish line


----------



## Draik41895

im waiting


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

arrgggg foiled again...but alas I'm a blur across the finish line....insert evil laugh


----------



## Draik41895

took you long enough.Ive been here for hours


----------



## ededdeddy

Wow you run pretty fast for 2nd Place


----------



## Mr Unpleasant

*Guess what?*










Umm..Winningggg!


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Who's that doing the victory dance? Oh yeah, that would be me...the WINNER!


----------



## Draik41895

dancing to no avail,LOSER


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good morning, gentlemen. Would you mind bringing me some coffee? I'll be waiting at the FINISH LINE for you. Oh, and since you're taking so long, pick up a dozen doughnuts, too, for my victory breakfast.


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

I will take a jelly filled donut...and I take my coffee black btw...you can find me at the finish line


----------



## RoxyBlue

You're at the finish line? Dude, I'm already in the club house relaxing after a well-deserved WIN.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

relaxing after a long morning of massaging my feet because i won


----------



## ededdeddy

You all must be a the wrong place, Cuz I'm the only one at the finish line


----------



## RoxyBlue

You mean the finish line marked "Losers Only" - I win again!


----------



## Draik41895

yep,you won ... SECOND!I WIN


----------



## RoxyBlue

I believe you are sadly mistaken, because clearly I won!


----------



## Draik41895

what,the LOSER award?if so,i think your right


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

I can barely see you back there in my dust


----------



## Draik41895

thats because its my dust,im the WINNER


----------



## Spooky1

Yes, you win NOTHING, I beat you again


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

I'm still waiting for my check!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

even after being gone for the day i still won


----------



## ededdeddy

HOme from work and in the lead


----------



## Mr Unpleasant

*Oh yeah..That's right!*


----------



## Monk

who's winning? oh I am!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I don't THINK so, robe boy! I win this round.


----------



## Spooky1

Hi Honey, can you let Willow out? Sucker, I win.


----------



## ededdeddy

You must have been talking to Roxy when I passed you...I WIN


----------



## Don Givens

I win again.


----------



## Zombie-F

Of course, I could be a bastard and post, close the thread and be THE winner. 

By the way, I win!!! Sweet.


----------



## Monk

I am so good at this game.

I win!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Zombie-F said:


> Of course, I could be a bastard and post, close the thread and be THE winner.
> 
> By the way, I win!!! Sweet.


(LMAO, Zombie!)

Oh, and BTW - I WIN!!!!!


----------



## ededdeddy

oops. Slipped by ya


----------



## RoxyBlue

Slipped all right - in the mud! I win again.


----------



## ededdeddy

Threw mud in your eye. I win


----------



## RoxyBlue

And you were disqualified for dirty tactics, so I win!


----------



## ededdeddy

The judge was just distracting you. So I could WIN


----------



## RoxyBlue

You're thrown in jail for being in cahoots with a dishonest judge, so I win.


----------



## ededdeddy

The jail is made of cardboard so I pick in up and now I'm winning


----------



## Don Givens

That's impossible cause if you take the time to review the rules you'll see that I win.


----------



## ededdeddy

but while looking at the rules, I win


----------



## RoxyBlue

While you were fighting over the rules, I won.


----------



## ededdeddy

but rules don't seem to matter since i keep winning


----------



## Spooky1

There are no rules, except that I win.


----------



## ededdeddy

That is rule that was meant to be broken..I win


----------



## RoxyBlue

While you men were flexing your muscles, I quietly made it to the finish line ahead of you all.


----------



## Spooky1

How about I carry you across the finish line and we both win.


----------



## Draik41895

no,i win


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

I trip Spooky, he drops Roxy, Draik turns to see what happens, and I cross the finish line, recreating the ending scene of Texas Chainsaw Massacre, waiving my chainsaw around in the air, doin' my lil dance macabre!!!


----------



## ededdeddy

Wow that chainsaw must be heavy because i'm ahead of you I WIN


----------



## Don Givens

There can be only one, I win.


----------



## Monk

I am so winning this game.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You are so NOT winning this game - I am!


----------



## Don Givens

The last post wins. I am the last to post, so I win. That's it.


----------



## Monk

Oh looky here. I win!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Nope.

I did.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You're blue in the face from trying to win - and trying isn't enough in this game.

P.S. I win!


----------



## Spooky1

Speaking of blue, those dogs are looking a little winded. I win!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Honey, could you pick up a few things at the store on the way home from work while I'm winning?


----------



## Dixie

Are newbies eligible to win?


----------



## ededdeddy

sure are. but i'm winning now


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ladies first, ed, so I win again.


----------



## ededdeddy

I believe in equality. So you can lose just like any man...I win


----------



## RoxyBlue

Isn't that your daughter up in that tree? MADE YOU LOOK - I WIN!!!!!


----------



## Spooky1

Roxy violin on the ground there? Guess not, but I win.


----------



## Draik41895

liar! im the winner


----------



## RoxyBlue

A bit confused, are you? Because clearly I have won this round.


----------



## Draik41895

have you? i think not!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Think whatever you like - I win regardless.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Someone's confused again.

I be da winnah.


----------



## Draik41895

no i


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Please stop embarrassing yourself. 

I win.


----------



## Draik41895

again,no i


----------



## Dixie

Alright, I'm going to try this again.... I win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sorry, Miss D, you are just a teensy bit too slow - I win!


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

Y'all gave it a valliant effort, but I win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Pardon me, but isn't your shoe untied? And pardon my ELBOW ASIDE - I win.


----------



## Don Givens

Wrong again post monger. The rules clearly state that I win.


----------



## Draik41895

i is a winner!


----------



## hlmn

Got it


----------



## Spooky1

No you don't, for it is I who finishes first!


----------



## hlmn

So you thought


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

I thought I recognized you as I whizzed by on my way to the FINISH LINE...I win once again, no need to congratulate me, no really, it was nothing for a winner like myself


----------



## Draik41895

of couse it was nothing for you,cause I won!


----------



## Monk

I win! again!


----------



## Don Givens

In order to win this game you must finish last so I win.


----------



## Monk

that's what I said...I win!


----------



## Don Givens

No no no I win


----------



## Spooky1

How can you win if you fell in that hole, I win!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Honey, did you take the trash out yet? Oh, and thanks for letting ME win


----------



## Don Givens

Look! Up in the sky. It's a bird, it's a plane, it's oh never mind I win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You're SUCH an amateur at this - I win!


----------



## rottincorps

I win.............NO... I DONT THINK SO........what do you meen.........I MEEN I WIN....I ALWAYS WIN!......but.......BUT NOTHING, SHUT UP! I WIN!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Neither Of You Wins!!!!! I Do, Bwa Ha Ha!!!


----------



## ededdeddy

WINNER..right here folks


----------



## RoxyBlue

Who are you talking to? Clearly I'm the winner here.


----------



## ededdeddy

Whoa I didn't think the winner came in 2nd...I win


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here's a quarter. Go call your mom and tell her you came in second.


----------



## ededdeddy

I called her but to tell her I WON


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not this time, slowpoke!


----------



## RoxyBlue

And in case there was any doubt - I win again!


----------



## ededdeddy

I'm confused who to you win..when clearly I"M the WINNER


----------



## Spooky1

Ed, How can you be the "WINNER" when I cossed the finish line before you, so I believe that makes me the one who won!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is that you BEHIND me, dearest? I win.


----------



## Lilly

Nope in front of you ...I win!!


----------



## hlmn

Winner!!!!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Losers!!! LOL

I win.


----------



## joker

Johnny Thunder said:


> Losers!!! LOL
> 
> I win.


Yeah!! JT you win Congratulations....uhhhmmm oh wait not now, sorry now I win


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Cheers! This beer's to you Joker! Congrats on second place.

I win again.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Only in your dreams, blue boy - I am the WINNER!


----------



## Don Givens

Well it isn't pretty this time but a win is a win so I'll take it.


----------



## joker

Don Givens said:


> Well it isn't pretty this time but a win is a win so I'll take it.


You'll have to take it to get it....mwahahahaha!


----------



## Don Givens

I have taken your advice and I win


----------



## Monk

well well well look who wins....me!


----------



## RoxyBlue

You must be delusional because I won this time.


----------



## Spooky1

Actually Roxy I was just being polite and holding the door for you. I already won.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Where have you been? I've been standing here at the finish line for hours.


----------



## Don Givens

You can sit down now. I win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I will, thank you - on the WINNERS chair!


----------



## Don Givens

Excuse me but you're sitting in my seat.


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, no, I believe this seat is reserved for WINNERS ONLY - which you, clearly, are not! I win.


----------



## Don Givens

Nice job everybody. It is an honor to say I win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hey, you're wanted on another thread, and...oops, I guess I just won!


----------



## Monk

i win again! this game is so easy it hurts


----------



## RoxyBlue

It must hurt being in SECOND place - I win.


----------



## Don Givens

You lose, I win, guess you'll have to try again.


----------



## RoxyBlue

No need to try when I've already won


----------



## Don Givens

Why are you using past tense in a game where only the current post matters? Oh yeah, almost forgot. I win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You have a nightmare alright - about LOSING! I win.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Happy weekend! I win. 

Someone grab me a brew.


----------



## Don Givens

Here's a beer Johnny. However, since I win, I'll just go enjoy the rest of this 6pack in the winner's circle


----------



## RoxyBlue

Both you drunken louts are out of this game. Being sober, I win.


----------



## Don Givens

I must admit you are consistant ................ loser. I win


----------



## Spooky1

You dropped your scythe and cut off your left foot, I win as you hop toward the finish line..


----------



## RoxyBlue

My honey is always a winner...except in this instance I win.


----------



## Don Givens

You two are such a cute couple ............... of losers, I win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, good one, Don - but you still lose anyway. I win again!


----------



## Don Givens

On your mark, get set, I win.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

well its about time i've been waiting a week for you people to catch up with me


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sorry, but "winning" is just not in the cards for you, party boy - I win


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

looks like you got kicked out of the casinofor a trick deck of cards which makes me win


----------



## Moon Dog

Whew! Glad I won, now we can get back to Halloween posts!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Three dogs beat one - I win!


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

oh look at that...Scott swung in and claimed the title as WINNER!


----------



## Spooky1

I won so long ago they tried to bury me while I was waiting for the rest of you.


----------



## Moon Dog

And now I'll steal it back...


----------



## Monk

I Win!


----------



## RoxyBlue

You are ALL wrong, because I just won.


----------



## Draik41895

I is winner!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Go to your room while I win.


----------



## Monk

too late, I win.


----------



## hlmn

sliding in front


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I am the winner.

Cheers!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thanks for the cheers. As the winner, I surely deserve them.


----------



## Monk

I win


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Uh nope.

Me win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I toss a beer to the side of the road and you detour to...LOSERVILLE! I win.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i won


----------



## Johnny Thunder

No dice, dudes.

I win again. Thank you, thank you.


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

win, wan, won .... don't bother me I'm doing my victory dance!


----------



## pyro

so your doing a happy dance for me --cause i won


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

eaat my shorts cuz i won


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

You left the door open , go back 2 spaces looser!


----------



## RoxyBlue

You left the lid up, go back three spaces and LOSE - I win!


----------



## hlmn

first again man I'm good


----------



## RoxyBlue

You mean first at hearing about your defeat, because I win.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Step aside, loooooooooooooosers.

I win.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i think everyone is confused because i won


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Are you enjoying the 21 years a little too much? 

Cuz I won again.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

21 means im young and nimble 
i won


----------



## Johnny Thunder

38 makes me wise and cunning and ergo I win.


----------



## pyro

speaking of wise--i win


----------



## Fangs

who said you were wise????  :devil: heeheehee (just teasin) ---i win


----------



## Draik41895

i is winning again


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

but only for 16 minutes - Muhahahaa
Me win now!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

21 makes me cocky enough to win so i won


----------



## pyro

that was then this is now ---i win


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

except you busrt into flames and the finish line pyro and i won


----------



## RoxyBlue

I don't know why you guys even bother to show up when I am SO winning.


----------



## Monk

not anymore

I win!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Excuuuuse me, I don't think so - I win!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Step aside.

I won again. Cheers to me!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Outta my way, ya big bully! I win!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i win


----------



## Spooky1

Sorry Bloodshed, but while you went off to fix the Horror Trivia game post, I won!


----------



## Moon Dog

Thank you all for coming, the winner is now here.


----------



## Draik41895

yes i is,thank you


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

to bad its really me


----------



## Don Givens

Winning isn't everything but I win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

How nice to see you...losing! I win.


----------



## lewlew

Winning isn't everything ...It's the ONLY thing. Therefore, I WIN!!!


----------



## pyro

lewlew said:


> Winning isn't everything ...It's the ONLY thing. Therefore, I WIN!!!


NOT--------


----------



## RoxyBlue

Double "not" - I just won.


----------



## Spooky1

Sorry honey but it is I who won.


----------



## RoxyBlue

A short-lived victory, my dear - I win!


----------



## pyro

not x 3


----------



## RoxyBlue

While you were working on your multiplication tables, I won.


----------



## ededdeddy

slipped in front I WIN


----------



## RoxyBlue

Slipped, all right, and fell on your keister - I win!


----------



## lewlew

Slipped into second is more like it!! Me es numero uno!


----------



## RoxyBlue

You are penalized 50 yards for posting at the same time, so I win!


----------



## lewlew

Damn! Too bad you went towards the wrong end zone. I win!


----------



## ededdeddy

While you to fight I WIN


----------



## RoxyBlue

Your victory celebration is unjustified because I win.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Put your cape back on wonderless woman, I won.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You held the winning title for four days only due to a freak accident of the internet, but I'm back and I WON!!!!!


----------



## pyro




----------



## RoxyBlue

Sez you! I win again!


----------



## Dixie

Wow, how cool would that have been to be last right before it went down, LOL... what a dream.

(Oh, and I'm Last.... haha)


----------



## rottincorps

I win.....I'M BACK!........I WIN DAM-IT!


----------



## Don Givens

Win!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i iwsh i could have won for 4 day but im winning now so that works


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Hold on Spanky, not so fast.
2nd for you!


----------



## ededdeddy

I'm Winning now


----------



## pyro

was winning---i win


----------



## Monk

Look Who's Winning Now...me!


----------



## pyro




----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

your to busy standing there smiling 
i won


----------



## Monk

I win...again


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Well, I'd say you win at being second to me...!


----------



## Monk

or did I just win?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

no cuz i did


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Almost there cupcake, second will have to do!


----------



## CreeepyCathy

ta- da! I win!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Until you slipped on the banana peel I tossed out .... you lose.


----------



## Spooky1

Well I crossed the finish line while you were playing with your banana.


----------



## pyro

i win


----------



## Draik41895

no,I


----------



## ededdeddy

... Lose must be the next word...CUZ I WIN


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I love the smell of victory in the morning. I won.


----------



## pyro

why thank you -so do i


----------



## Monk

Once again, I am the champion!

I win

I win

I win


----------



## pyro

i won


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*Woooohoooooo...I think I just won!*


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sorry, ladies and gents, I am now the winner!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

no hard feelings roxy but you lost bad


i won


----------



## pyro

ya just like bloodshed ---i won


----------



## Moon Dog

You can all go home now, I won!


----------



## RoxyBlue

The shadows must be playing tricks on your eyes, since you didn't see that I actually won.


----------



## Moon Dog

Missed it by that much... or did I?


----------



## Spooky1

Hey Moon dog the finish line is over here.


----------



## pyro

ya get behind spooky -whos behind me--i won


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

yup right where i am

the finish line


----------



## pyro

yup right behind him


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

except ur behind me


----------



## Draik41895

i win


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

nope i win


----------



## Draik41895

no i do


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

sorry buddy
i win


----------



## Draik41895

nooooo i do


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

nah


----------



## Draik41895

yes


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

nope


----------



## Draik41895

uh,yeah


----------



## Monk

no, I win


----------



## RoxyBlue

All wrong - I win


----------



## Monk

Need I say it?


I win!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hey, you dropped your rosary beads!


I win.


----------



## Draik41895

not really


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes, REALLY!!! I win again.


----------



## Draik41895

uh,you mean me


----------



## Moon Dog

I beg to differ, I believe that I have won


----------



## RoxyBlue

Beg all you want, but you still lose...to ME!


----------



## Zombie-F

Ultimately, I shall be the winner... look I just won!


----------



## ededdeddy

I Win..I win..I win..


----------



## RoxyBlue

Only for a moment - I win!


----------



## ededdeddy

You were winning for less time than me cuz I win


----------



## RoxyBlue

Only because you posted faster, speed boy.. Oh, BTW, I just won.


----------



## ededdeddy

Who is in the lead OH right ME


----------



## RoxyBlue

Lead of the LOSERS! I win


----------



## ededdeddy

You can't win..Winners aren't in 2nd Place.....I win


----------



## Monk

ededdeddy said:


> You can't win..Winners aren't in 2nd Place.....I win


Exactly....I win!


----------



## Spooky1

While you two argue about who won, I won! (I even beat Monk who tried to sneak past me)


----------



## Monk

Look again...I win


----------



## Spooky1

You only think you won, I was here first though.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hey, honey, look at my butt....while you lose


----------



## pyro

im not going there --i won


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

my butt is the only one that is being seen because i won


----------



## RoxyBlue

You just got your butt kicked by the new winner - ME!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

except thats me


----------



## pyro

while you both fight on who won --it was me
i won


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

that was just a distraction while i won


----------



## pyro

well your still not paying attention--i won


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

nope i did


----------



## RoxyBlue

What race are you guys running anyway? The winner's circle is over here and I'm in it.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

no thats the day care area im in the real winner circle


----------



## RoxyBlue

You mean you're still going in circles while I win handily.


----------



## pyro

your on the outside of the circle im on the inside-i won


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

the champange is over here where i won


----------



## pyro

iwon


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i won


----------



## Monk

I win!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i win


----------



## Monk

You might as well give up because, I win!


----------



## Spooky1

I'll stop now, because I won!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

to bad i won


----------



## Monk

I win


----------



## RoxyBlue

Say "good morning" to the real winner - me!


----------



## Monk

good morning me...I win


----------



## ededdeddy

Who's the winner....This GUY


----------



## RoxyBlue

You mean this LADY - I win.


----------



## ededdeddy

NO I think it's me again


----------



## Monk

I win...
enough said.


----------



## lewlew

Go chant or something.
I win!


----------



## Monk

IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII wiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiin

how's that for a chant?


----------



## ededdeddy

You two can keep fighting, I passed you and WON


----------



## Monk

I win!


----------



## ededdeddy

Nope Me again


----------



## Monk

not so fast.


Looks like I win.


----------



## ededdeddy

Whoa there..

Oops zipped by ya I WIN


----------



## RoxyBlue

We interrupt this thread to announce the winner - me.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

and now back to our program............

and Jeromy wins


----------



## RoxyBlue

...only to be defeated in a sudden coup by RoxyBlue!


----------



## Spooky1

Let me go first so I know it's safe Roxy, oh look I win.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

must be a typo i think you meant to type
The bloodshed brothers


----------



## Monk

I win


----------



## ededdeddy

me winner


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i winner


----------



## RoxyBlue

Boys, boys, no fighting now...


...because I just won.


----------



## Monk

I did indeed


----------



## pyro

i won


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sorry, nope, not you this time - I win


----------



## pyro

i won


----------



## RoxyBlue




----------



## pyro

i won


----------



## RoxyBlue

no, I did:googly:


----------



## pyro

i won


----------



## Monk

I win


----------



## pyro

i won


----------



## Monk

no no no

I win


----------



## pyro

i won


----------



## RoxyBlue

Go stand in the corner, both of you! I won.


----------



## pyro

i won


----------



## Monk

I am winning once again


----------



## pyro

i won


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*I win!*


----------



## Spooky1

PrettyGhoul, that should be "I won" (as in past tense), because now I win!


----------



## Hella

um No, I really think that distinction now belongs to me. 
I WIN.


----------



## deathstaste

now im winning


----------



## rottincorps

I Win!.........


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed

You can't win, only can post last....here I'll show you how it's done....

LAST!


----------



## Moon Dog

Whew! Glad this thread is over... because I just won!


----------



## RoxyBlue

A bit premature of you, Moon Dog, 'cause the only winner in this thread at the moment is me.


----------



## pyro

i won


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Oh really? 

Try again, dude.

I did.


----------



## Draik41895

no it was me


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Really? You might need glasses, dude. 

Cuz looks like I won.


----------



## Monk

20/20 vision here, looks like I win!


----------



## Draik41895

ive already got them,and i clearly see that i win


----------



## Monk

I win


----------



## Draik41895

not yet!


----------



## Monk

oh yeah, I win


----------



## Draik41895

no,i dont think so


----------



## Monk

I thought I made it pretty clear that I win!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Draik41895

no,you didnt


----------



## Monk

I win 

see I told you


----------



## RoxyBlue

Told what, that I win?


----------



## Draik41895

i win


----------



## Monk

I definitely win


----------



## Draik41895

*sigh*nope,me


----------



## Monk

who's winning now?

ME!


----------



## Draik41895

no...me!


----------



## rottincorps

I Frekin Win


----------



## Draik41895

I Frakken win


----------



## Spooky1

I think not, Battlestar boy. I win!


----------



## pyro

i won


----------



## Monk

I win


----------



## RoxyBlue

Your hour is up and you've lost to me.


----------



## Monk

RoxyBlue said:


> Your hour is up and you've lost to me.


Exactly...I win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

On the way to the finish line, you stop at the dry cleaners to pick up your robe and lose...to me!


----------



## Spooky1

While you're busy walking your dogs, I win!


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

*sneaks in to the lead while Spooky is distracted*


----------



## Monk

I win!


----------



## RoxyBlue

But not for long...I'm BAAAACCCCKKK!!!


----------



## Monk

You may be back, but I win!


----------



## RoxyBlue

You are sadly mistaken, because clearly I've won this round.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

nope i winning


----------



## Draik41895

i win,if only for the next few seconds


----------



## pyro

i won


----------



## Monk

Look again, I win


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Not this race, right? Cause I'm in front!


----------



## Draik41895

not any more


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

What? Can't hear you since you're so far behind me!


----------



## Monk

I win


----------



## Draik41895

Psha!you wish!


----------



## Monk

I win
I win
I win


----------



## Draik41895

no me
i win
you lose


----------



## Monk

not so fast
I win


----------



## Draik41895

sorry too slow,I win


----------



## Monk

Oh no I win


----------



## Draik41895

no me


----------



## Monk

I win again


----------



## Draik41895

not any more


----------



## pyro

i won


----------



## Monk

no you didn't


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Nice evening to win, gents.

Thanks for the victory.


----------



## Draik41895

yeah,thanks


----------



## Monk

no I did


----------



## pyro

i won


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Uhm ya might want to check your facts, dudes.

I won.


----------



## Monk

no you didn't
not this time


----------



## pyro

i won


----------



## Draik41895

i win


----------



## Monk

I win
You lose


----------



## pyro

:googly:i won


----------



## Monk

No I win!


----------



## pyro

:xbones:


----------



## Johnny Thunder

You didn't phrase your win in the form of a thinly veiled insult lol.

I won again.


----------



## pyro

:jol: me won


----------



## Draik41895

no,me


----------



## pyro

i won


----------



## Draik41895

uh,no me!


----------



## pyro

yes you ---ha i won


----------



## Draik41895

not this time!


----------



## pyro

thats right not this time---


----------



## Monk

I win


----------



## pyro

i won


----------



## Joiseygal

Cool a game I can actually win... I WIN!


----------



## pyro

no you lost --i won


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

winning


----------



## Draik41895

i is WINNER!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

win


----------



## Moon Dog

Roses are red
Violets are blue
Guess who won?
Me, not you!


----------



## Monk

I am back!

and I win!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Rose are red
Carnations are pink
When it comes to winning
You kinda stink...because I won!


----------



## Monk

I win


----------



## RoxyBlue

Don't think so.


----------



## Spooky1

Just because you cross the 7,000 post mark doesn't mean you win, because I won!


----------



## rottincorps

Her I Come To Save The Dayyyyyyy!...........and I Win.......


----------



## RoxyBlue

Mighty Mouse swoops down to kick your butt for taking his line, giving me an easy win.


----------



## Monk

I Win


----------



## RoxyBlue

Still trying, are you?

Good effort, but I win anyway.


----------



## pyro

i won


----------



## Fangs

nuh uh, I win


----------



## Johnny Thunder

You won runner up but that's ok. 

Since I win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Too late - I win!


----------



## Fangs

thats what you think

ha! i won!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Nope.

I did.


----------



## Fangs

not so fast i win


----------



## RoxyBlue

Both wrong - I win!


----------



## Fangs

heeheehee

i won LOL


----------



## pyro

i won


----------



## RoxyBlue

A good effort, pyro, but alas - I am still in the lead in the winning department.


----------



## pyro

i won


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, I did.


----------



## pyro

you did what--not win thats for sure ---i won


----------



## Monk

look again

I win


----------



## rottincorps

Black, Black, no tap back I WIN


----------



## RoxyBlue

You thought you won, but you were blinded by the sun and missed crossing the finish line. I wisely kept my sunglasses on and made it across the line safely, thereby WINNING!


----------



## Monk

I win


----------



## pyro

i won


----------



## Monk

I win


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

I dumped a box of Halloween props on the road and while everyone was grabbin' stuff up, I did my Fiend dance across the finish line, I WIN !


----------



## pyro

the props was cheap stuff--i won


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Wow, I went nuts and decided to win.

And I did.


----------



## pyro

i won


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*I win again!!*


----------



## RoxyBlue

Why no, actually, I win


----------



## slightlymad

HA i win


----------



## RoxyBlue

Where'd you come from and what are you doing in second place? I win!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i win


----------



## Draik41895

i win


----------



## deathstaste

and when know one is looking I come out of the shadows to steal the win


----------



## Draik41895

i win


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

nope i do


----------



## Draik41895

not any more


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

now i am


----------



## Draik41895

but now me


----------



## pyro

i won


----------



## Monk

I win


----------



## pyro

i won


----------



## Monk

back again I see, unfortunately you are too late


I win


----------



## Spooky1

Will you look at all those peoples behind me, I win!


----------



## pyro

i won


----------



## Monk

I win


----------



## pyro

i won


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i just won again


----------



## Monk

no you didn't
I did


----------



## RoxyBlue

Monk, you always seem to be just trailing me a bit. I win!


----------



## Monk

not this time 
I win


----------



## Spooky1

Nope those robes were slowing you down, I win.


----------



## Monk

I win


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Nope. ME!


----------



## Draik41895

i win!!!!!!! YAY!!!!!!!!


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Huh? Did someone behind me say something?


----------



## pyro

i won


----------



## Draik41895

i win


----------



## RoxyBlue

You only _think _you win!


----------



## Draik41895

I know i win


----------



## RoxyBlue

You think you do, but what am I - the WINNER!


----------



## Draik41895

not really


----------



## pyro

i won


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i won


----------



## deathstaste

Me Again


----------



## RoxyBlue

Time for a real winner - ME!


----------



## Draik41895

your quite correct it is ME!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Oh puleeeeze!!!!! Three dogs beat one any day.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

My pack of Living Dead Girls turn in all the dogs to the local kennel, and I do the gravestomp through the finish line... I win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I escape from the kennel and hamstring you with a swift bite to the leg, causing you to fall and me to WIN!


----------



## Draik41895

yeah like three BLIND dogs can get past one with lights in his eyes

p.s. i win


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i won


----------



## ededdeddy

I Am Winning


----------



## Monk

I win


----------



## RoxyBlue

I believe you are mistaken, since I'm the winner here.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Nice afternoon to pop by and win.

So I did.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The 3D glasses you're wearing have you confused - the winners circle is over here and..oh, my...seems I'm the only one in it.


----------



## Monk

I win


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not!

I win, thank you very much.


----------



## Monk

you're welcome but I win


----------



## RoxyBlue

While celebrating attaining the status of Full Post Ho, you fail to notice me winning.


----------



## Monk

Not only have I attained Ho status, but I have also won this game!


----------



## RoxyBlue

(sipping champagne) - I'm sorry, did you say something about ME winning?


----------



## Monk

While you were pouring the bubbly I was winning!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Oops, spilled some and you slipped in it - I win!


----------



## Monk

I'm up again and winning as well


----------



## Spooky1

I guess you had too much bubbly, because I just won.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ladies first, love. I win


----------



## Monk

sorry, I must insist I win


----------



## RoxyBlue

Your demand falls on deaf ears - I win


----------



## Monk

or do you?

looks like I win


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Not from where I'm standing... in the lead!


----------



## Draik41895

nope i do


----------



## Monk

I win


----------



## RoxyBlue

In the end, there can only be One - and that happens to be me - I win!


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

3 blind dogs lead RoxyBlue off the beaten path, and into some quicksand, I skip past her and I win!


----------



## ededdeddy

I am the Winner.. as and dance around and cheer


----------



## Bloodhound

Not so fast...... I win!


----------



## Monk

I win


----------



## RoxyBlue

Seems like you have a habit of losing to me, The Winner!


----------



## Spooky1

I love you dearly Roxy, but you are a step behind and I win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You love me so much, you step behind me and I win


----------



## Monk

While you guys express your love for one another I'll just step up and win thanks.


----------



## Don Givens

According to the only rule in this game, I am the winner.


----------



## RoxyBlue

While you were consulting the One-Rule Rule Book, I slid on by you and won.


----------



## Monk

I win
period


----------



## RoxyBlue

You win - question mark?

Because I win.


----------



## Monk

oh no I definitely win
exclamation point


----------



## Mr Unpleasant

I...am the champion, my friends.










And I'll keep on fighting - till the end


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Champion of second place.

Cuz I won.


----------



## Monk

really?

'cause it looks like I win!


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

Looks can be deceiving, Monk...

ROCK ON! I WON!!! I've never won anything in my life! WOOT!!


----------



## Monk

and still haven't


I win!


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Nope... me me ME!


----------



## Monk

no no no

I win!


----------



## Draik41895

i win


----------



## Monk

you can't win if I win


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Then why am I winning?


----------



## Monk

you're not

I am


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i won


----------



## Monk

no I win


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

Sike! I won!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think not, folks, because I've clearly won again.


----------



## Just Whisper

so you thought


----------



## Spooky1

You are all delusional, because I win.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Well maybe YOU are delusional if you think you've won, because I'm clearly in the lead.


----------



## Just Whisper

Go try another game FG, I am winning this one.


----------



## Monk

or so you thought.

I win


----------



## RoxyBlue

You seem to lose to me every morning


----------



## Monk

I win this time though.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not for long - I win again


----------



## Monk

That's what you think, I win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, no, I am quite sure I've won


----------



## Monk

don't be so sure.

From this angle it sure looks like I won.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think you need new glasses, because I only see myself as the winner here.


----------



## Monk

I win

bottom line


----------



## RoxyBlue

You don't seem to be getting any better at this - I win


----------



## Monk

Or am I?

Looks to me like I am winning.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Your persistence is admirable, but you're still in second place. I win.


----------



## Monk

Once again you are mistaken.

I am in 1st place.


----------



## RoxyBlue

First place in the Losers Circle, perhaps.

I win without even breaking a sweat


----------



## Spooky1

You can all pack up your things and go home, because the race is over and I won!


----------



## Monk

I win.

I win.

I win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You lose

You lose

You lose

And I win!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

but i won


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

If you would only have bought a clue B-Bros....
Second will have to do.

I have won.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Roses are red
Violets are blue
I am the winner
Instead of you


----------



## Monk

why wont you quit?

I win


----------



## Draik41895

i win


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, I do


----------



## Monk

no

I win


----------



## Draik41895

noooooo i do


----------



## Monk

wrong again

I win


----------



## Draik41895

nooooooooooooo i do


----------



## Monk

I win


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i win


----------



## Draik41895

noooooooooooooooooooo i do


----------



## Monk

c'mon now

I win


----------



## Draik41895

noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo i do


----------



## Monk

even though your no's keeping getting longer I am still winning.


----------



## Draik41895

Oh My Gosh give up all ready!


----------



## Monk

Why give up, when I am winning?


----------



## Draik41895

Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo i win


----------



## Monk

have a hic up there?

I win


----------



## Draik41895

No i win


----------



## Monk

impossible


I win


----------



## Draik41895

no its quite possible


----------



## Monk

...possible that I win


----------



## Draik41895

or me


----------



## Monk

no me

I win plain and simple


----------



## Draik41895

not any more


----------



## Monk

oh yes

I win


----------



## Draik41895

oh no you dont


----------



## Monk

oh yes I do


----------



## Draik41895

oh no You dont!i win


----------



## Monk

I win


----------



## Draik41895

i win


----------



## Monk

no I win


----------



## lewlew

Whilst you two play your little tennis match,

I WIN!!! YYYYEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not really

I win


----------



## Draik41895

i win


----------



## Monk

I win


----------



## lewlew

Damn! I look away for two seconds and you guys are at it again!

BTW, I win.


----------



## Monk

I win and that's all there is to it.


----------



## Draik41895

no i do


----------



## Monk

you can't win

I have already won


----------



## rottincorps

Born ....Free.....as free as the wind blows.....and as you were picking your nose ......and I WIN


----------



## RoxyBlue

No you haven't

I win


----------



## Monk

everyone can just stop now because I win.


----------



## rottincorps

DAM_IT Jim I tried shoving a weenie in the warp drive......I don't think the ship can take it ........ANY THING ELSE...........I win


----------



## Monk

regardless of who sticks what where ever, I win


----------



## Draik41895

lol,no you dont


----------



## Monk

oh yes I do

look and see

I win


----------



## RoxyBlue

Now that the bickering is over, the dust has cleared and I'm the true winner.


----------



## Monk

yes I am


----------



## RoxyBlue

No you ain't


Accept the inevitable - I won


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Nope, scoot over cause I'm the winner!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Only room for one winner, and that is me


----------



## Bone Dancer

Ok, so what did I win?


----------



## Just Whisper

backseat to me. LOL


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

muahahah winning


----------



## Just Whisper

you are so NOT winning


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

now i am


----------



## rottincorps

*I WIN!........end of story*


----------



## smileyface4u23

Sorry - new chapter of story - I win!


----------



## lewlew

Look closely at the footnotes and you'll see;

I WIN!!!


----------



## Monk

I am winning again!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not while I'm around, buster. I win!


----------



## Spooky1

Sorry my dear, but I was here first.


----------



## Monk

I win


----------



## RoxyBlue

No you don't - I do!


----------



## Monk

no no no

I win


----------



## Mr Unpleasant

Last post on this page wins..and that's moi!


----------



## RoxyBlue

You've just been displaced - I win!


----------



## joker

*STOP IT, STOP IT, STOOOOOP IT!!!*

Acting like a bunch of school aged kids. You should all be ashamed of yourselves. Posting on here saying you've won!?!? There's no prize, quit wasting valuable prop building time and get back to work!

Now having got that out of the way......I WIN!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Who let you in here?!?! Go sit in a corner and behave yourself while I win!


(P.S. That was funny, joker)


----------



## joker

RoxyBlue said:


> Who let you in here?!?! Go sit in a corner and behave yourself while I win!
> 
> (P.S. That was funny, joker)


 oh ok

 I WIN!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

LMAO!!!

Oh, and sorry to tell you I WIN!


----------



## Don Givens

If this were a contest of most posts you would win, but it isn't so I win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here's your nightmare - you've lost and I've won


----------



## Monk

Ladies and gentlemen...


I win!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I believe you are incorrect once again. I win.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i win


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Really? Nope me.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sorry to burst your bubble, but I just won.


----------



## Monk

I win


----------



## Wildcat

Ha ha!

I WIN!


----------



## Monk

No. I win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Really, just stop, because I win.


----------



## Draik41895

did you really,or is it all in your head?must be because i won!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wildcat

P.s.
















































I Win


----------



## Monk

P.S.S











I win


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not!


----------



## Monk

I win


----------



## Wildcat

Once again I win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I blow out the candle in your pumpkin and you lose your way. I WIN!


----------



## Monk

Have a few scooby snacks while you watch me win!


----------



## Wildcat

After a frightful trip down the stairs I manage to re-light the candle and find my way back...... I win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Snuffed again! I win.


----------



## Monk

Quit arguing, I win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You trip on Wildcat's pumpkin and I win again


----------



## Wildcat

No argument here......... I win.


----------



## Monk

I don't think so.

I win


----------



## Wildcat

Oh look. 


I win.


----------



## Monk

no I win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Give it up - I win


----------



## Monk

I will never surrender!


Besides,

I win


----------



## Wildcat

No need to surrender because, I win.


----------



## Monk

you are mistaken


I win


----------



## Draik41895

i win


----------



## Wildcat

How can that be since I win.


----------



## Monk

It's quite clear that I win.


----------



## Wildcat

clarity is subjective. I win.


----------



## Monk

I win.

Bottom line.


----------



## Wildcat

I double check the bottom line.

It said I win.


----------



## Monk

I know.

I win.

That's what I said.


----------



## Draik41895

no,i win


----------



## Monk

I win


----------



## PrettyGhoul

pfffft Monk 

I win!


----------



## Monk

sorry Pretty, but I win!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

...Such an evil genius but
I win again!


----------



## Monk

not so fast
I win this time!


----------



## Wildcat

Oh but wait. I win.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

It's my birthday, so ya' gotta' let me win!!


----------



## Just Whisper

Sorry fiend. Happy Birthday. But you're still a loser. Just at the game though.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

LMAO, thanks for clarifying that Whisper!..and thanks for the birthday message....I'm winning tho--


----------



## Just Whisper

Let me, yet again, set you straight on this issue....


----------



## Moon Dog

Hey look over there!

Excuse me while I win!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i win


----------



## ededdeddy

slide by and won


----------



## Monk

I'm still winning


----------



## RoxyBlue

Don't you remember? You never win while I'm here.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Beautiful sunny day and a beautiful win.


----------



## Monk

Thanks it is a beautiful win...








...for me!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Or perhaps you meant for me?


----------



## Monk

no


I meant what I said.
I win


----------



## RoxyBlue

You THINK you did, but you were wrong, because I win.


----------



## Monk

I win, so it is written.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I erase your writing and win again.


----------



## Monk

Oh no I win


----------



## RoxyBlue

Oh no, you don't.

I win


----------



## Spooky1

Enough arguing. Don't make me pull over and stop this car you two, oh by the way I win.


----------



## Monk

I win
I win
I win


----------



## joker

Are ya'll still add it? Don't you have some props you could be working on?:smoking:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Back again for another trouncing, eh?

I win!


----------



## Monk

Truly you jest.


I win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do I look like a jester? Am I funny? Do I amuse you?

BTW, I just won.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Really? I think you might need glasses.

Cuz dah winnah be me.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Really? I think you might be wrong.

I is da winnah!


----------



## Monk

You are both wrong

I be da winnah


----------



## RoxyBlue

To be (a loser) or not to be...that's what you are


I win


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

if i can quote jim carrey
"in most contest there must be a loser, lehoooser"


----------



## RoxyBlue

He must have been talking about you, since I am the winner!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

except i won


----------



## joker

The Bloodshed Brothers said:


> except i won


you won?

don't you mean you were ONE post to early?

I WIN!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hope springs eternal for you, I see, but sadly, you lose and I win.


----------



## Monk

I win


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think perhaps...NO!

I win.


----------



## Monk

I win.


----------



## Moon Dog

You won second place... behind me who won first place!


----------



## Monk

Which is actually second place now that I am in first place.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You guys can fight over second and third place now - I win


----------



## Draik41895

exept for the fact that im in first place


----------



## Wildcat

You were but now I win.


----------



## Draik41895

i win


----------



## Wildcat

Draik41895 you must have been looking at me 'cause I win.


----------



## Draik41895

no,i win


----------



## Wildcat

I win


----------



## Draik41895

nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo,you dont-I win


----------



## Wildcat

But look waaaayyy over there ---------------------------------------------> I win


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

|
| 
|
|
|
| 
\/



Down here... I win!


----------



## Draik41895

actually I still win!


----------



## Just Whisper

Draik...your shoe's untied!

OMG I can't believe you fell for that, and now I win! Ha ha ha


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Stop laughing; you're not winning anymore!


----------



## Draik41895

but i am Mwahahaha!!!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I know it's your birthday and all but...............sorry Charlie.

I won.


----------



## Wildcat

no no no. I win


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Yes, you win.... second place.


----------



## Wildcat

You must be mistaken because I win.


----------



## Monk

It is you who is mistaken
I win


----------



## Wildcat

misguided maybe but not mistaken. I win.


----------



## Monk

I win simple as that.


----------



## hallloweenjerzeboy

There will never be a last post lol


----------



## Wildcat

sure there will be. I win.


----------



## Monk

This is the last post.
I win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Monk, you're losing to me again!

I win


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Why must you people be so determined in your efforts to deny me glorious victory??! 

I win!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Because victory isn't yours - it's MINE!


----------



## Wildcat

But victory can only be held by one...... Oh looky it's me:devil:


----------



## smileyface4u23

So sorry Wildcat - it's me, me, me!!!


----------



## Wildcat

But then you slipped on my pumpkin guts and I take the lead. I win.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i win


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hate to disappoint you, BB, but I believe you've actually lost.


----------



## Wildcat

RoxyBlue lost is such a harsh word. It's not that he lost. He just didn't win 'cause I did.


----------



## Spooky1

Win, lose, aren't we all friends here, I don't want you to feel bad ..... just because I win.


----------



## Wildcat

Don't worry. I never feel bad when I win. See. I feel better already.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

except im winning


----------



## pyro

i won


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

nope


----------



## EricTheMannn

i win


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i won


----------



## Spooky1

Won as in past tense Bloodshed, I win!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

well then i WIN


----------



## Wildcat

Once again it was a short lived victory because. I win.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

short lived is better than no victory

i win again


----------



## Wildcat

You are correct....................Oh hey look................................I win.


----------



## Don Givens

Victory is mine ............... I win


----------



## Moon Dog

Sorry, guess again, I won!


----------



## pyro

i won


----------



## RoxyBlue

Afraid not, pyro - I win.


----------



## Don Givens

Not so fast, I win


----------



## Monk

I win


----------



## RoxyBlue

I see a pattern here of you losing and me winning.


----------



## Monk

you might want to take a second look.

I win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hmmm, no, still looks the same - me winning.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I'd like to thank all the little people I walked all over and betrayed to achieve my victory.

Good times for me - the winner.


----------



## Monk

What victory?

Looks to me like I am the one that is victorious!


----------



## RoxyBlue

You must mean "Victorian" with that long dress you have on.

Oh, and I win


----------



## Wildcat

I'm talking to you,
Little miss Blue,
As I say with a grin,
P.S. I win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Roses are red
Hearses are black
Looks like you just
Got stabbed in the back!

I win.


----------



## ededdeddy

Wow all that thought for a rhyme and I win


----------



## RoxyBlue

How nice to see you LOSING again!


I win.


----------



## Monk

I win haha


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not so fast, dude!

I win


----------



## Monk

Not this time.

I win.


----------



## ededdeddy

you two keep fighting I win


----------



## Monk

no need to fight i am clearly the winner here.


----------



## ededdeddy

you mean you were

I win


----------



## Monk

No I am.


----------



## ededdeddy

No you are not I AM


----------



## Monk

no no I am


----------



## ededdeddy

ME again


----------



## Monk

YOU lose

I win


----------



## ededdeddy

how can that be since I WIN


----------



## Spooky1

You are both arguing over 2nd, since I won.


----------



## ededdeddy

really cause it looks like i'm wining


----------



## Wildcat

Must have a different view than me 'cause I win.


----------



## ededdeddy

maybe in your mind, but in real life....I'm WINNING


----------



## Spooky1

You think you're experiencing real life? Wake up I win!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

howdy everyone..i win


----------



## ededdeddy

I win again


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

sorry but I turned off the lights in your disco and you get lost. I walk by and cross the line, I WIN!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Really?

Hmm, on this coast it looks like I be the winner.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Must be the sun reflecting off the water, because I just won.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Nope. I'm awesome, just ask around.

I win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Just took a poll and the consensus is - you're an awesome LOSER

I win


----------



## Wildcat

I did ask. Know what everyone said?

I Win!


----------



## RoxyBlue

They were lying to you, WC, because I won.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i win


----------



## Monk

Wrong! I win.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i win


----------



## Monk

no I win


----------



## pyro

i won


----------



## Mr_Chicken

...until I defeated you


----------



## pyro

defeated who -i won


----------



## Sickie Ickie

while everyone is arguing, SI sneaks to the finish line! I win


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Si was caught sneaking. Do not pass go. Do not collect $200.


----------



## Just Whisper

oh my gosh, i have been gone for 2 days, i come back, and I am still the winner.


----------



## Mr_Chicken

It doesn't look that way from here


----------



## Just Whisper

why did the mr chicken cross the road? 


So JW could win... and i did, i did!


----------



## Mr_Chicken

You should see all the chicken jokes on Halloween Forum


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

it looks like im winning


----------



## Mr_Chicken

You must be looking through a kaleidoscope


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

hahaha to bad you loose


----------



## Mr_Chicken

I never lose!


----------



## ededdeddy

I win, I win, I win


----------



## lewlew

Nope, nope, nope.

I win!


----------



## ededdeddy

really it seems like it is still me


----------



## Moon Dog

Looks like I win again!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Almost MoonDog....you were de-panted at the finish line.

I won.


----------



## Just Whisper

my turn, I win


----------



## Monk

I don't know what you are talking about. I win.


----------



## Just Whisper

I'm talking about...YOU LOSE!

I win.


----------



## Monk

you don't know what you're talking about

I win


----------



## Just Whisper

Get out of my way Monk. You just don't get it.

I win.


----------



## Monk

I DO get it, if IT is the trophy for winning.


----------



## Just Whisper

Monk, are you stalking me? Because you are ALWAYS BEHIND me. 

I win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You and Monk have something in common - you're both behind me - I win!


----------



## Spooky1

Though I admire the view from behind you Roxy, you are behind me this time, I win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thanks, honey! And I win!


----------



## Monk

Get a room!

I win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Already have one!


I win!


----------



## Monk

I win


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, don't think so.

I win


----------



## Monk

you should start thinking so, because I win. hehe


----------



## Just Whisper

You both may as well give up thinking...
because I am the winner here.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hey, isn't that your cat running down the street?

Oh, and I win.


----------



## Monk

You're right no need to think when I KNOW I'm the winner!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Phone's ringing - it's Just Whisper calling you


And I win


----------



## Just Whisper

Yep, calling to tell you

I WIN!!! yeah


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Yes you did, second place...not bad for a beginner!

I won.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You're wanted at the Ho House

And I win


----------



## Monk

You are also wanted at the ho house and I win


----------



## RoxyBlue

You fall down the steps at the Ho House and I win


----------



## ededdeddy

I sneak by you and win


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hold your shiny stuff up to the sunlight and blind you - I win


----------



## ededdeddy

Your dogs must be leading you the wrong cuz I WIN


----------



## Spooky1

I go to the Ho house, and it's the finish line so I win.


----------



## ededdeddy

you stopped at the wrong HO house cuz I win


----------



## RoxyBlue

I bitch slap you for suggesting that Spooky1 would go to a ho house other than the Post Ho House and I win


----------



## ededdeddy

slap away I'm still winning


----------



## Monk

no I win


----------



## RoxyBlue

Wrong for both of you - I win


----------



## Monk

really?

I'm pretty sure I win


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Nope. You lose.


----------



## Monk

nope, I win


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Well, it's unfortunate.
You were spending sooooo much time trying to work your way around Mr Chicken that you never made it to the finish line.....


I now hold the trophy for 1st place.


----------



## Monk

well give that trophy back because I win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I don't need no stinkin' trophy - I win


----------



## Monk

you don't get a stinkin' trophy for losing to me!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

so I guess that makes you 3rd place....
if it makes you feel better, you get a ribbon.


I've won.


----------



## smileyface4u23

I don't want a ribbon - trophies are way shinier...

And I win.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Please hand over all ribbons and trophies to me because:

I win.


----------



## pyro

i won


----------



## Johnny Thunder

No stop.

I win.


----------



## Just Whisper

Sorry to steal your "Thunder"

but I win


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i win


----------



## Just Whisper

which one of you? Oh, neither.

I win


----------



## pyro

steal your thunder hahahahahaha
i won


----------



## randyaz

guess again


----------



## Wildcat

Who needs to guess. I win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You guess...wrong

I win


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i win


----------



## Draik41895

im back!and i win!!!!


----------



## randyaz

nope


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope what?

Oh, and by the way...

I won!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

close this time though you tripped on your shoe laces....maybe next time.


I won.


----------



## Monk

there will be no next time
Iwin


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

except for this time....I just tossed my water bottle at you.
Smack dab in the forehead....if you hurry second place can be yours!

I won again.


----------



## Monk

no need to hurry, I win.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

wishful thinking Monk. In your ungraceful attempt to pick yourself up from the ground you stepped on your hand, placing you head right into the ground.

Now, second place is no longer attainable.

I still win.


----------



## Monk

second place need not be attainable, because I am in FIRST PLACE! Sorry about your bad luck there.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

It appears that you went back the the starting ribbon, you crossed the wrong line my friend.
You never finished the race.

The cup is mine.


----------



## Monk

I think you may be watching the wrong race, I have indeed finished and in first place mind you.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I arrive on the scene and win the race effortlessly.


----------



## Monk

perhaps you should have put in more effort because I win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Perhaps you should stop trying to run a race in sandals, because I beat you every time.


----------



## Monk

not this time


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes, this time - I win


----------



## Spooky1

You get tangled in the leashes and I win. (good doggies)


----------



## Monk

I win


----------



## RoxyBlue

You must be getting so tired of losing - I win!


----------



## Moon Dog

Not this time

I win!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Really? I think not.

I win


----------



## Spooky1

Will you all quit trying to cut in line, I win, accept it and go on with your lives.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Well, 'cause you were gabbing about winning, second will have to do sir.

Again, I've won.


----------



## Dixie

Well, you got to win for 22 minutes, FE


----------



## RoxyBlue

And you for only three! I win!


----------



## Wildcat

Oh Roxy don't be blue.
Even in second we'll still love you.
I passed you again, you were so near.
Have a stiff upper lip and quit looking at my rear.



PS I win:jol:


----------



## Monk

what a lovely little rhyme, but I win


----------



## RoxyBlue

(LMAO, Wildcat!)

And I win again.


----------



## Monk

no I win again


----------



## lewlew

You haven't won THIS time!

I win.


----------



## smileyface4u23

So sorry, but the winner is I.


----------



## Wildcat

If by "I" you were referring to me then you were right.


----------



## Monk

no no no I win


----------



## Wildcat

Yes yes Monk wins. Just not in this thread 'cause here, I win.


----------



## Monk

Wildcat said:


> Yes yes Monk wins.


That's what I've been saying all along!


----------



## Wildcat

The voices keep telling me I'll win and I believe.


----------



## Monk

Your confused, those voices were talking about me because I win.


----------



## Wildcat

The voices were talking about you but they told me you work for an airline and I should check out the questions thread.

I win.:jol:


----------



## Monk

nice try. if that were true, my kids would be pretty confused. 

anyway, I win!


----------



## Draik41895

i win now


----------



## RoxyBlue

Say "hello" to the winner, boys!


----------



## Monk

hello back losers!


----------



## Wildcat

Join the ranks Monk


----------



## Monk

I lead from the front.

I win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You lead the Losers Front.

I win


----------



## Monk

right in front of you!


I win


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Now I'm in front.

I win.


----------



## Wildcat

Back you go.

I win


----------



## Mr_Chicken

You lose.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

and from out of nowhere....

I win!


----------



## Mr_Chicken

...temporarily, because I am winning now.


----------



## rottincorps

Look up in the sky.......it's a bird ....it's a plane........no it's ROTTINCORPS......and I WIN


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i win


----------



## ededdeddy

sorry I win


----------



## Wildcat

Don't be sorry 'cause I win.


----------



## Monk

or do you?

I win


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you? I think not.

I win


----------



## Monk

to win or not to win

I win


----------



## Wildcat

Yoda once told me "Win, or win not. There is no try."

I win


----------



## Monk

The dark side clouds your vision, you win not.

I win...always


----------



## RoxyBlue

I strike you down with a light saber and win.


----------



## Monk

If you strike me down I will become more powerful than you could ever imagine

and I win.


----------



## Moon Dog

Guess again! I win!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Wrong guess - I win!


----------



## Monk

I know I win


----------



## RoxyBlue

You are destined to lose to me!


----------



## Monk

your thoughts betray you

I win


----------



## RoxyBlue

You bow to my superior posting abilities

I win


----------



## Monk

you once were the teacher now I am the master.

I win


----------



## Spooky1

You both get detention, and I win.


----------



## Just Whisper

Saved by the bell....

I win


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ask not for whom the bell tolls, it tolls for ME - the winner!


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Nobody asked, Roxy.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Your mother was a hamster and your father smelt of elderberries...


...and I win


----------



## Monk

Go away or I shall taunt you again.
Because I win.


----------



## Moon Dog

Make that past tense...

Because I win!


----------



## Monk

That's what I said:

I win!


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Quit saying that, guys! You know you'll always be wrong-- _I_ always win!


----------



## Wildcat

But then you chickened out.
I win.


----------



## Mr_Chicken

I win more


----------



## Just Whisper

But I win last...and bestest


----------



## Wildcat

Win - Latin for Wildcat


----------



## Draik41895

actally its latin for awesome,ind im the definition of it


----------



## Just Whisper

yes, you are an awesome loser.

I win.


----------



## pyro

i won


----------



## Draik41895

i _win_ though


----------



## Just Whisper

At least pyro got it right. He said he won...past tense. Just like you draik. past tense.

I win (but I can't outpost you.) LOL


----------



## Draik41895

i bet you can

but i still win


----------



## pyro

i won


----------



## Draik41895

but now i win


----------



## Mr_Chicken

You lost


----------



## Draik41895

Dang!wait no i still win


----------



## Wildcat

Nope. I win.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

...for a moment you won...

now i win! mwahahahahahaha! :lolkin:


----------



## Wildcat

and a fleeting moment is was but I feel better now. I win.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

lol..and again..i win! woohoo!


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Don't get too excited...you're not winning anymore...


----------



## Wildcat

Mr_Chicken was in bed, hungry I became.
So I cut off his head, look I win again.


----------



## Just Whisper

Gee, I like to think of us all as winners....Oh wait, no I don't.

Just Me!!!


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Wildcat said:


> Mr_Chicken was in bed, hungry I became.
> So I cut off his head, look I win again.


You know, there was that chicken that lived for weeks with its head cut off...


----------



## Just Whisper

There was a man who was in an auto accident. He got hit by a semi and it severed most of the left side of his body off. They had him in the hospital for months doing surgeries to save him. He's all right now.

But you are still losing.


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Wrongo bongo, my friend; it is you who are losing!


----------



## Just Whisper

Look over there...I think I saw Lon Chaney wearing pink tights and a sombrero.

Oh, you lose. My bad.


----------



## Mr_Chicken

You are bad. That's why you're not winning.


----------



## Just Whisper

Well, if you're so good, how come you're not winning?


----------



## Draik41895

i win now


----------



## RoxyBlue

I win and I really need to get to bed.


----------



## ededdeddy

I win


----------



## Moon Dog

We have a new winner!

And it's me!


----------



## Monk

or rather me!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Or really me.


----------



## Monk

no it's me


----------



## RoxyBlue

Your attempts to win are definitely "absurdum"

I win


----------



## Monk

ego victum


----------



## Monk

^ that means I win


----------



## RoxyBlue

HA! I knew that! (two years of Latin in high school)

And your ego is going to take a beating now because I win


----------



## Monk

It is not I who is beaten.
I win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Beaten like an egg you are!


I win


----------



## Monk

No need to get abusive just because you are losing.

oh, and I win.


----------



## lewlew

Sorry to beak up this little tete-a'-tete you two have but.....

I win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hey, you dropped your knife!


I win


----------



## lewlew

Now cut that out! ( Get it? Cut that out? )

I win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You get a 50 yard penalty for making a bad joke and I win


----------



## lewlew

If it weren't for bad jokes I'd make none at all.


I win.


----------



## Monk

I win


----------



## RoxyBlue

Guess the joke was on lewlew...and you...


because I win!


----------



## Monk

I don't see you laughing now that I am winning.


----------



## RoxyBlue

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!

How's that?

and I win


----------



## Monk

very funny

but I win


----------



## RoxyBlue

You might as well just go home because I keep on winning.


----------



## Spooky1

I get to go home to you Roxy, so I win


----------



## RoxyBlue

Okay, that was so sweet it's almost impossible for me to beat you at this game...


....but I did


----------



## Just Whisper

Oh, how can I follow that?
Except to say, I win!!


----------



## Monk

blah blah blah lovey dovey

I still win!


----------



## Just Whisper

Maybe you should open your eyes Monk.
Looks like I win.


----------



## Monk

my eyes are open and all I see is all of you behind me.


----------



## Just Whisper

all of me? how much of me do you think there is? LOL

Answer...just enough to beat you.


----------



## RoxyBlue

While you two are looking at each other, I win!


----------



## Monk

you should go back to flirting with your husband while I win.


----------



## Just Whisper

I won't get extra credit for this... 
but i still win


----------



## Monk

how about no credit, because I win


----------



## Just Whisper

While you were looking to see who was going to post next

I won


----------



## Monk

ah, but I'm back and winning.


----------



## Just Whisper

You might be back,
But I'm winning


----------



## Monk

you may have thought you were winning but no...

I win.


----------



## Just Whisper

Well, I have to leave now. But I'll be back in a few hours. But until then

I WIN Monk


----------



## Monk

when you return I'll still be winning


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not accurate, since you're LOSING!


I win!


----------



## Monk

check the facts
I win


----------



## RoxyBlue

Check the true facts now

I win


----------



## Monk

I did

I win


----------



## RoxyBlue

You read the wrong book


I win


----------



## Monk

I assure you, I am winning.


----------



## Draik41895

no i am


----------



## Just Whisper

All of you are so very wrong. I am back, and I am winning.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

*stuffs the cat back in the pumpkin and hands her over to the Headless Horseman as he rides away....I win.


----------



## Just Whisper

While you were cavorting with headless guys JW jumped to the front of the line.

I win.


----------



## Monk

speaking of a head, that's where I am ahead of you since I am winning.


----------



## Wildcat

Now your just whining. I win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hate to see you move to second place....NOT!


I win


----------



## Moon Dog

Not any longer, because I win!


----------



## Monk

Once again, I win


----------



## Moon Dog

In life we are all winners!

(But in this thread, I'm the winner!)


----------



## Just Whisper

Sorry Moon Dog, but I am the winner of this here game.


----------



## Monk

not quite

I win


----------



## Just Whisper

Yes, quite.


----------



## Monk

yes I quite win


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, you don't quite win - I do!


----------



## Spooky1

Roxy you'll alway be a winner to me, but I win.


----------



## Just Whisper

Sorry Spooky...it says last post wins. And since this is my last post tonight,

I guess I win. Good night all.


----------



## Mr_Chicken

A pity you had to leave, JW....but not really, because now I win!


----------



## Wildcat

and here you make the same mistake and now I win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

But I'm here now and take over the lead.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

im back and winning


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not anymore!


I win


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

win i do


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Sorry, Bloodshed, but Yoda speech can't help you now!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

lol

i win anyway


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Oh, no you don't!


----------



## Monk

I do


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Getting married, Monk?


----------



## Wildcat

All this battling and for what. I win 
Now you can rest.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You might as well go home and watch some TV, because you just lost

I win


----------



## Wildcat

Oh RoxyBlue,
I rhyme for you,
this one is thin,
But I still win.


----------



## Monk

Well look at Wildcat
Rhyming this and that
but what you do not see
is that the winner is me!


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Roses are red,
violets are blue,
You guys lose,
so give up already!


(Ha! You thought I was actually going to make it rhyme, didn't ya?)


----------



## Monk

Rhyme or not
I win!


----------



## Wildcat

His name is Monk,
I win he thunk,
mistaken was he,
'cause I win you see.


----------



## Monk

Wilcat, Wildcat, don't be sore
it's the last post that wins so post some more
but don't get your hopes up because you will see
in the end the winner will still be me


----------



## Moon Dog

Keep up with the rhymes

In the end I still win!


----------



## Monk

or do you?

I win.


----------



## Moon Dog

I sure do...

I win!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Rose are red
Grass is green
A bigger loser
I've never seen

And I win!


----------



## Monk

winning's not everything
especially for you
since I am still winning
you should give up RoxyBlue


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, not sure I can top that one, other than by WINNING!!!!


----------



## Monk

I win

It's just that simple


----------



## RoxyBlue

And I am simply winning again


----------



## Monk

you are making this way too complex
I win


----------



## RoxyBlue

You're just trying to complicate things by returning just to lose again


I win


----------



## Monk

you are the one that makes losing so complicated, I simply win all the time!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not ALL the time - I win!


----------



## Monk

yes I do.
I win 
see?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Look again, you'll see a new winner - me!


----------



## Monk

You mean me.


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, no, I'm quite certain I meant myself.


----------



## Monk

I wouldn't be so sure because I win!


----------



## Mr_Chicken

You mean you lose...


----------



## RoxyBlue

And so do you, Mr C!

I win


----------



## Draik41895

Yes,victory,but not for you


----------



## RoxyBlue

Oh yes, victory is mine!


----------



## Draik41895

no,no its not


----------



## RoxyBlue

Indeed it is!

I win


----------



## Draik41895

By Gum! you have been fooled. It was and always will be mine


----------



## debbie5

Those who are last shall finish first.

or sumptin like dat.....


----------



## Mr_Chicken

I win, regardless of your sumptin.


----------



## Moon Dog

I win!


----------



## Monk

I win


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ah, nothing like starting the day with a fresh cup of coffee and a WIN!


----------



## Wildcat

Here I'll trade you a donut, it goes better with coffee.

Ha ha I win. (I'll rhyme next time)


----------



## Spooky1

No time for snacking, because I win.


----------



## Monk

As I pour myself a second cup of coffee, I sit back and enjoy the fact that I win.
Life is good.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yeah, life is good when you're the newest winner, which just happens to be me.


----------



## Monk

or me as is the case.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Corpses are dead
Witches are mean
I am the winner
And that's really keen


----------



## Monk

it may be keen
but just wait and see
I don't want to be mean
but the winner is me!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Roll up the carpet
Take up the rug
I am the winner
So don't be so smug


----------



## Monk

smug I am not
as you can see
right on this spot
the winner is still me


----------



## RoxyBlue

Go take a hike
Call it a day
I am the winner
What can I say?


----------



## Monk

you could say "well done"
this game has been fun
but it's time to stop 
since Monk is on top!

I win


----------



## Don Givens

Please step aside 
This dispute I'll decide
Now my verdict is in
You're both wrong I win


----------



## Monk

hmmmm

no I win


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ya just couldn't think
Of a good rhyme, I see
But it doesn't matter
The winner is ME!


----------



## Don Givens

eeney, meeney, miney, moe
I'm the winner don't cha know?


----------



## Monk

You claim to win with joy and spunk
too bad for you though the winner is Monk!


----------



## Wildcat

Look what I started, rhyming for miss blue
Now everyone's following, yes Monk even you

now poets bound from our keyboards 'round here
Although if I keep going I'll need some more beer

The last post you want, "cause that where the win's at
But can be had only by one, that one is Wildcat.


P.S. well done to all.


----------



## Monk

...and I win.


----------



## ededdeddy

Sorry I win


----------



## RoxyBlue

LMAO, Monk!

And I win


----------



## ededdeddy

I win again


----------



## RoxyBlue

One, two, buckle my shoe
Three, four, shut the door on you, and you lose!


I win


----------



## ededdeddy

Wow that rhyme took up so much time

that I won


----------



## Monk

except I win


----------



## ededdeddy

if the winner is behind me maybe you did


----------



## RoxyBlue

Let's not argue, gentlemen, We'll just all agree that I win.


----------



## ededdeddy

I agree to nothing..Ask anyone.. But I will agree to winning


----------



## RoxyBlue

You are momentarily distracted by your Precious Shiny Stuff and I win


----------



## Monk

agreed...I win


----------



## RoxyBlue

You're a very agreeable loser.

I win


----------



## ededdeddy

you two keep talking I win


----------



## Monk

face it you all lose


----------



## Wildcat

Lose - What Monk just did.

I win:jol:


----------



## ededdeddy

but I think I'm winning


----------



## Monk

you thought
in reality I won


----------



## RoxyBlue

You must be in an alternate reality, because I'm the only winner in these here parts.


----------



## ededdeddy

you need to check reality I win


----------



## Monk

perception is reality and I am perceived to be winning.


----------



## ededdeddy

Perceive what you wish.. But the truth is I win


----------



## Monk

you can't handle the truth! 

I win


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL!


Oh, I win


----------



## ededdeddy

laugh while I pass you 

I WIN


----------



## Monk

like the lady said:

I win!


----------



## ededdeddy

IMpossible

I win


----------



## Monk

oh it's possible...
...I am the winner here!


----------



## RoxyBlue

NOT!


I win


----------



## Monk

NOT

Look ma it's the last post! I win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You mean second to last post - I win


----------



## Monk

no I win


----------



## Spooky1

It's done, I win


----------



## RoxyBlue

Well, not _QUITE_ done - I win!


----------



## ededdeddy

Winner...winner...winner...winner!!!!!


----------



## Monk

thank you...thank you...thank you...thank you!!!!!


----------



## smileyface4u23

You're quite welcome...

but I WIN!


----------



## Monk

your futile attempts amuse me

I win


----------



## smileyface4u23

so glad you find me amusing...I do try...

And I win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I lift the crown of victory from your head because it fits mine so much better - I win!


----------



## smileyface4u23

Well, I wouldn't want the crown of victory to muss your hair...so I will sacrifice my own and wear the crown instead...

I win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You are so thoughtful, but you still lose.

I win


----------



## Monk

It is I who is winning


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*HA!

I win again!!*


----------



## Draik41895

and now so do i


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Actually, you don't win, because I win!


----------



## Draik41895

no,i still win


----------



## smileyface4u23

You sir, are mistaken

It is I who win.


----------



## Monk

I win


----------



## Spooky1

Sorry this thread is closed, oh look I'm last so I win.


----------



## Monk

now it's done and I win


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good morning, Monk? How's it feel to be in second place?


----------



## Wildcat

So nice of you to be concerned for others Roxy. For your never ending compassion for others I'll come in and take the guilt away.

I win. Now don't you feel better?


----------



## RoxyBlue

You are so kind, but I can't possibly let you carry such guilt.

I win


----------



## Monk

Good morning, as far as second place and how it feels I will never know because I win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Actually, you lose once again to me.


----------



## Monk

I find myself alone in the winner's circle again and I'm lovin it!


----------



## RoxyBlue

You're never alone when you're a loser, since I'm the one in the winner's circle.


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

You're never a loser when you are alone but since I'm alone at the finish line I'm not only not a loser but also a winner.....got it?


----------



## Monk

I win


----------



## RoxyBlue

Oh, I think not.

I win


----------



## Monk

Think again
I win


----------



## Spooky1

Don't think, I win


----------



## RoxyBlue

Think you did?

I win


----------



## Wildcat

look waaay over there ----------------------------------------------------------->


I win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Looky, looky
Can't you see?
There's a winner
It is me


----------



## Wildcat

Night time here and day time there,
As I sit upon my chair,
sitting pondering second place,
as a smirk starts across my face,
because I know deep within,
in the end I will win.

:kisskin:


----------



## pyro

i won


----------



## Draik41895

past tense again though,I _win_


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i won


----------



## Monk

I am clearly winning


----------



## Mr_Chicken

You must be looking through a pair of foggy lenses, because you're clearly NOT winning!


----------



## Monk

oh but I am


----------



## RoxyBlue

My goodness, all this fuss when it's really me that's winning


----------



## Draik41895

you must be caught up in it too because i win


----------



## Monk

I don't know what all of you are talking about.
I win.


----------



## Mr_Chicken

That's your problem, Monk...you don't know what's going on...I'm winning!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Call it a night, guys, because I'm the clear winner here.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

Not bad Roxy you lasted for a whole 2 hours of winning but that time has come to and end Muuhahaha!
I win


----------



## Bloodhound

not so fast, I win!


----------



## Monk

I have now won.
Thank you.


----------



## Wildcat

No, thank you for passing me the win.


----------



## Monk

I win


----------



## RoxyBlue

Your medusa head turns you to stone inches from the finish - I win!


----------



## Bloodhound

You should have been watching where you were going instead of what was happening. *I Win!!*


----------



## Wildcat

Tosses Bloodhound some raw meat.......................................................... distraction complete.




I win


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

didnt work i win


----------



## Moon Dog

I'd like to thank the academy...

Because I won!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Fetch the stick, Moon Dog, while I win!


----------



## Monk

here, you go fetch
I win


----------



## RoxyBlue

Go absolve someone of his sins while I win


----------



## Spooky1

My sin is.... I win!


----------



## RoxyBlue

You are absolved of your sin, which means you lose - I win!


----------



## Spooky1

I didn't ask for absolution so I win again.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I granted it out of my great love for you...and my desire to WIN!


----------



## Monk

I have heard from a much higher authority that I win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You were listening to the wrong authority, because I win


----------



## Monk

I win.
So it is written so it is done and what not.


----------



## hedg12

Ha! While no one was looking, I won!


----------



## Monk

no, I win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm seeing quite the pattern here of you losing to me.


----------



## smileyface4u23

But now you are losing to me!

I win.


----------



## Monk

or me

I win


----------



## smileyface4u23

No, I liked it better when people were losing to me.

I win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Oh, so sorry to do this to such a smiley person, but you lose to me.


----------



## Spooky1

Done and won!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I will take the victory for both of us and win.


----------



## scareme

I win


----------



## Monk

wrong again!

I win


----------



## Moon Dog

Not today... 

I win!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Poor Moon Dog, so oblivious to the fact that I am winning.


----------



## Moon Dog

Doesn't look like it to me...

I win!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Look again - I win!


----------



## Moon Dog

I looked again... still looks like I won


----------



## Monk

down boy

I win


----------



## RoxyBlue

Victory is mine!


----------



## Monk

you mean mine


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, I definitely meant mine.


----------



## Draik41895

how about mine!


----------



## Just Whisper

What about yours Draik?

I win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You stop to open a can of tuna for your cat and I win


----------



## scareme

I'm the winner, if only for a minute.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You're correct, only for a minute

I win


----------



## smileyface4u23

And yet, now I am the winner...


----------



## DarkLore

I Win!


----------



## Just Whisper

Sorry DarkLore, my cat scratched your eyes, you leave screeching in pain.

And I win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

My dogs chase your cat up a tree, and while you stand beneath it trying to coax your cat down, I win!


----------



## Just Whisper

My cat falls out of tree, landing on your head.

And i win.


----------



## Wildcat

I spit seeds at the cat. It runs up a tree.

I win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You get a seed caught in your throat and while trying to cough it up, I win


----------



## Wildcat

I cough out the seed and it ricochets off your foot. You look down as I pass.

I win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You slip on the spit-covered seed and fall on your tush as I victoriously cross the finish line.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Uhm yeah whatever.

I won.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I don't believe you are correct, since I just won.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Really? My Spider sense tells me otherwise.


----------



## Wildcat

Your spider sense is in need of tuning.

I win.


----------



## Draik41895

not you. I


----------



## RoxyBlue

What are you guys doing so far behind as I win?


----------



## Draik41895

beating you.I win


----------



## RoxyBlue

Go rinse out your pantyhose while I win


----------



## Hella

Really? cuz I am pretty sure I win now.


----------



## Wildcat

WIN 

Wildcat
Is
Now


----------



## RoxyBlue

Wildcat is SO yesterday! I win!


----------



## hedg12

You're all _gravely_ mistaken - I win.


----------



## Draik41895

deathly mistaken,I win


----------



## Just Whisper

yeah, right. Like I believe any of that.

Here I am in first place. Like a winner should be.


----------



## Hella

I keep telling you, I Win, what part of that did you not get?


----------



## Wildcat

The part where you win. From where I stand I win.


----------



## Moon Dog

Calm down people... the winner is finally here... me!


----------



## Monk

Yes I (the winner) am here!


----------



## Wildcat

Monk you need to spell check. I think you ment weiner.

PS. I win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good morning to all you losers - I win


----------



## Monk

good morning to you loser!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Who's the loser now? I win!


----------



## Monk

RoxyBlue said:


> Who's the loser now?


YOU! 

I win!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Roses are red
And so is blood
When it comes to winning
You are a dud

'cause I WIN!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Nope I won.


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope, I win!


----------



## Monk

ladies and gentlemen and the rest of you too

I win


----------



## Moon Dog

Not this time, I win


----------



## Monk

no, no

I win, I am certain


----------



## RoxyBlue

Life is filled with uncertainty, isn't it?

I win


----------



## Monk

oh no 

I win


----------



## RoxyBlue

But you're wrong about that - I win!


----------



## smileyface4u23

But now I win.


----------



## Lilly

Ha!!! I win!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i win


----------



## RoxyBlue

Bloodshed Brothers, how are you?
You can't win, because I do.

I win!


----------



## Monk

dear dear Roxyblue
it is me who wins
not you


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ad absurdum
There you go
I'm the "Winner"
You're just "Show"


----------



## Monk

oh yeah?

I win

so there


----------



## Spooky1

How can you win when it's me with the last post. Hence forth I am the winner.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nanny, nanny, boo, boo!


I win


----------



## Monk

winner you are not


----------



## Wildcat

and neither are you.


----------



## Monk

oh yes I am


----------



## RoxyBlue

Oh no, you're not.


----------



## Spooky1

Oh yes, I am.


----------



## Don Givens

The thing I like about this game is it takes no practice or natural talent. 

All you have to do is post and win.


----------



## Monk

Don Givens said:


> The thing I like about this game is it takes no practice or natural talent.
> 
> All you have to do is post and win.


yeah, just like this:

I win!

see it's that easy


----------



## RoxyBlue

And it's just as easy to lose.


I win


----------



## Monk

RoxyBlue said:


> And it's just as easy to lose.


you would know


----------



## RoxyBlue

Poopyhead!

I win


----------



## Monk

wow, we've resorted to name calling have we? 
I'll refrain because
I win!


----------



## RoxyBlue

You're a true gentleman, but I still win.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i win


----------



## Monk

neither of you can win

because I win


----------



## RoxyBlue

I win

I'm going home now with my prize.


----------



## Draik41895

you mean the one you stole from me when i won


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I won again hurrah.


----------



## smileyface4u23

But now I win.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Really? Check yer facts, mate.

I won.


----------



## Monk

I win


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Nah, must be the desert heat, son. I won.


----------



## Monk

heat or no heat I win


----------



## RoxyBlue

It's cool here and I win!


----------



## Monk

triple digits here

oh, and I win


----------



## RoxyBlue

Believe what you will, but I win.


----------



## Wildcat

Believe what you will states little Miss Blue,
I believe she's not winning, how about you?

P.S. I win :winkin:


----------



## smileyface4u23

I win


----------



## Wildcat

Not anymore.


----------



## Moon Dog

No, because I just won!


----------



## Wildcat

Hey diddle diddle wildcat has a fiddle and dog jumped over the moon


and while he was gone
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
I win.


----------



## Monk

or do you?

I win again


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hey diddle diddle
I play the fiddle
and you just lost!


----------



## Monk

While you're fiddling around I win


----------



## RoxyBlue

I poke you in the eye with my bow to distract you and then win.


----------



## Monk

You see, the thing with eyes is that god saw it fit to bless me with another.


I win


----------



## Wildcat

OH MY GOD..... MONK LOOK OUT BEHIND YOU!!!


Ha ha you looked.

I win.


----------



## Spooky1

EMTs rush to help the apparently injured Wildcat and I pass him to win!


----------



## RoxyBlue

What are you doing down there in the mulch?

I win


----------



## Monk

heel!

I win.


----------



## Spooky1

You had to stop to hear a confession, so I win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You were the one doing the confessing, so I win.


----------



## Spooky1

I confess that ..... I'm the winner


----------



## RoxyBlue

You better go back and confess to that lie, because I'm the winner here.


----------



## Monk

now, now everybody is a winner here, and by everybody I mean me.


----------



## Just Whisper

Monk was hearing a confession from Spooky, and Roxy was eavesdropping.

Guess I win easily


----------



## Monk

not as easily as you think.

I win


----------



## Sickie Ickie

hard to win when I already crossed the finish line.


----------



## Monk

you may have crossed the finish line but it was after I did.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

in your imagination. At least mine was reality


----------



## Monk

the reality that you did not win

I did.


----------



## Just Whisper

Look sickie. A big parade in honor of your birthday.

Monk is in it too.

I win


----------



## Monk

the parade is obviously to celebrate sickie's birthday and my victory thank you very much


----------



## LJClarke

Now i win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You need to practice just a wee bit more while I win


----------



## smileyface4u23

But now I win.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

I win I win I win!!!


----------



## smileyface4u23

But only for a little while...because now

I WIN


----------



## RoxyBlue

Only for a VERY little while, since now I win!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

tsk tsk tsk. Only for a little while or a little while is only admiting that I won first!


----------



## Wildcat

Sickie feels ill and I pass him for the win


----------



## Fangs

Ahem. sorry Wildcat, but I win


----------



## Spooky1

Fangs stops to bite Wildcat, I win


----------



## RoxyBlue

You stop to break up the fight and I win.


----------



## Monk

while you think you are winning, I win.


----------



## Wildcat

See Monk.
See Monk run.
Run Monk run.


And while your out, I win.


----------



## smileyface4u23

While wildcat is busy rhyming

I win


----------



## Wildcat

Okay no rhyme.

I win.


----------



## smileyface4u23

I like the rhymes

But I still win


----------



## rottincorps

It took me one week but I win


----------



## Wildcat

rottincorps has come around,
smelly bodies he has found,
the smell he emits should be a sin,
but I don't care because I win.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

wildcat is talking in the sleep again.

I win


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hello, Sickie
Mr Ickie
You may grin
But I WIN!


----------



## Monk

Good morningRoxyBlue
Though it may be true
you may have a grin
but I, Monk, still win.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

I grin
cause your "win"
is a has been
since I win!


----------



## scareme

Na na I win!


----------



## Monk

You, sir, cannot win you see
the only winner here is me


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Your spot is now taken
Since I win, you were mistaken


----------



## Monk

oh I was icorrect
my win was direct
but don't be sore
you can try some more


----------



## RoxyBlue

Shaddup, both of you!

I win


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Try is fine
for those named Monk
I already won
so your full of spunk


----------



## Monk

do or do not, there is no try

I win


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not really

I win


----------



## Monk

yes really

I win


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Here I am
I won, it's true
Still here I stand
laughing at you.


----------



## Monk

Laugh all you want
your not in front
look up and see
the winner is me


----------



## Sickie Ickie

In the air?

On the ground you must be

Now I win

You're disqualified, you see?


----------



## Monk

I am more than qualified as you can see

whomever you have beaten wasn't me

come on over take it on the chin

as you can see I will always win


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Always win?

In your mind perhaps

Don't look now

But I won, you saps!


----------



## Monk

I definitely win.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

'Tis so sad to run out of rhyme
Especially since you lost again this time


----------



## Monk

There's plenty of rhyme to go 'round
it's time that sadly isn't abound
if it's poetic words you must see
look no further than the winner, me.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Roses are red
The sky is blue
You are a loser
Go cry "boo hoo"

I win


----------



## Monk

no crying here
even in pain
look at my rear
as I win again!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm sure your rear
Is fine to see
But I am the winner
You should agree


----------



## Monk

I cannot agree
because lying's a sin
it's easy to see
once again, I win


----------



## Spooky1

You're full of prose
Yet you still lose
For I do win
It is no sin


----------



## RoxyBlue

Roses are red
I love you so well
I might let you win
But then I think...

Hell NO!


I win


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Roses are dead,
Violets are wilted,
Look at me win,
as you were jilted!


----------



## Wildcat

Monks behind has been admired it's true,
By a little one know as RoxyBlue,
The both turn red and giggle hehe,
but in the end the winner is me.

(Dear lord what have I started. lol)


----------



## RoxyBlue

OMG that's funny!


And you lose!


----------



## Monk

The rhymes do continue at pace
each post takes the lead in this race
as for a winner there is only one
that one would be me now that we're done.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

done you say?
you're led astray
as you watch me 
lead the way


----------



## Monk

You cannot lead
you lack the speed
try again
because I win


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Whist you work on your little rhyme,
I sneak up into the lead this time!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

go and pack
I passed you up a while back


----------



## RoxyBlue

You may have passed FG, but I'm still in the lead.


----------



## Monk

no you're not

I am


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i am


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not anymore

I win


----------



## Monk

I win


----------



## lewlew

What's that you say? I win?

You're certainly right... I do win..


----------



## Monk

yes, yes I do


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

*sneaking back into the lead*


----------



## Wildcat

Not for long.


----------



## smileyface4u23

I win


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i win


----------



## smileyface4u23

I win


----------



## Monk

no
I win


----------



## smileyface4u23

So sorry..but I win


----------



## Wildcat

A smiley face is what you show.
It's to bad you are so slow.
For passing you is what I've done.
And now you see I've surely won.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

me win!


----------



## smileyface4u23

I win again.


----------



## Monk

no I win


----------



## scareme

Winner!!!


----------



## smileyface4u23

But now I win.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I win.


----------



## Moon Dog

The winner is me!


----------



## scareme

I win!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ladies and gentlemen, meet the new winner - me!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Hmmm, check again.

I won.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

I checked, and it's actually me in the lead...


----------



## RoxyBlue

You might as well check out, because I'm the winner.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I'm so behind I think I'm in first.


----------



## scareme

Winner!


----------



## RoxyBlue

NOT!

I win


----------



## scareme

What's my prize, cause I'm the winner!


----------



## RoxyBlue

The prize is a tin cup that says "SECOND PLACE", 'cause I win.


----------



## Moon Dog

I'm glad I checked this thread... looks like I'm still the winner!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Don't be so sure.

I win


----------



## Moon Dog

Sure I'm sure...

I win!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hate to disappoint you...NOT!


I win


----------



## Spooky1

Hi Honey, I'm in 1st you're in 2nd, what a pair we make


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think you're reading the numbers like you hang your shirts in the closet - backwards

I win


----------



## smileyface4u23

I win.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

No - I win!


----------



## rottincorps

In my world I'm the winner.........TO BAD NO ONE ELCE LIVES THERE..........hey that wasn't nice ........SHUT UP ....I WIN


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

While Rottincorps is distracted by the voices, I step into the lead


----------



## RoxyBlue

You step into some blue poo on the track and I win!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Frankie-s Girl said:


> While Rottincorps is distracted by the voices, I step into the lead


*LOL!

<------ rudely pushes RoxyBlue out of the way.

Wooohoooooo I win!!*


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

avoiding the tragic fall and passing you all!

(hey, that rhymed!)


----------



## RoxyBlue

After setting the dogs on both Pretty Ghoul and Frankie's Girl, I win!


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

The dogs leashes trip you up and I step over you (again) to the lead


----------



## RoxyBlue

Your beehive hairstyle gets caught in a low hanging tree branch, so I win.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

(oh now that's a visual!  )

but the tree limb rebounds and catapults me ahead of you


----------



## RoxyBlue

Unfortunately for you, you fall a bit short of the finish line and I sashay by to the Winner's Circle.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

I bring Michael Vick to the race and your dogs run after him to avenge the canines of the world...which allows me to pimp strut across the finish line.


----------



## RoxyBlue

(LMAO!)

You are so grossed out by the feeding vulture that you stop to puke, and shreds of me tossed around by the big bird cross the finish line before you.

I win!


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

RoxyBlue said:


> (LMAO!)
> 
> You are so grossed out by the feeding vulture that you stop to puke, and shreds of me tossed around by the big bird cross the finish line before you.
> 
> I win!


lol....but I don't know what happened to my post....good way of beating me though...til the death!


----------



## RoxyBlue

(That's bizarre! The vulture post disappeared!)

Oh, and I just won.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

It just turned invisible for a second..it will pop up in a moment and continuously post in front of yours so that I always win!


----------



## smileyface4u23

Until my post appears, and I win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I am so winning this game.


----------



## Kaoru

Heh....i'm expecting someone to post after me by the end of the night.


----------



## smileyface4u23

Then I have met your expectations

I win.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Me, me... it's all about me... hehehehehe


----------



## smileyface4u23

Until I come in, then it's really all about me. 

I win


----------



## rottincorps

Happy Mothers Day ...........I win


----------



## smileyface4u23

Happy mothers day to all...

I win


----------



## pyro

i won


----------



## Dr Morbius

Congrats Pyro!! Oh wait...


----------



## RoxyBlue

How nice to see you....LOSING!


I win


----------



## rottincorps

Don'T look back in front of you it's Me.............I WIN


----------



## smileyface4u23

I win


----------



## Wildcat

Keep up that smile but...

I win.


----------



## smileyface4u23

I'm still smiling...

And winning


----------



## Lady Nyxie

My turn. I win.


----------



## Moon Dog

It's good to be the winner!


----------



## Wildcat

Yes it is. Thanks for noticing.


----------



## RoxyBlue

So you noticed I am the winner, eh? Good eyes, Wildcat!


----------



## Spooky1

Thanks for holding my place Roxy, I win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You're a very winning person, but not today - I win


----------



## Spooky1

Oh look, it's still today, and I win!


----------



## RoxyBlue

So young, so hopeful...and so behind me - I win!


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Tadaaaa... I win!


----------



## Moon Dog

Correction, you won (past tense), I win (present tense)!


----------



## Spooky1

As you say Moon Dog, you must stay in the present, not the past. I win now.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Your present to me is allowing me to go ahead of you - I win


----------



## Sickie Ickie

you are ahead of him, it's true...too bad I'm ahead of YOU!

I win!


----------



## ededdeddy

I'm Winning I'm Winning


----------



## Sickie Ickie

er...I already won, dude...


----------



## RoxyBlue

Your win is SO yesterday - I win!


----------



## smileyface4u23

Until I came home early and won...


----------



## RoxyBlue

But now that you're going to bed, I win!


----------



## ededdeddy

I winning so much i running circles around everyone


----------



## RoxyBlue

You get dizzy and fall, and I win


----------



## ededdeddy

Wow I was circling so fast I took off like a helicopter and flew past you


----------



## smileyface4u23

I woke up for a bit

and I win


----------



## RoxyBlue

But the sleeping pills slipped into your drink kick in and you drop behind - I win


----------



## Spooky1

You are disqualified for drugging your competitors. I win


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

You were still taking a dirt nap (see above pic), so while you were sleeping, and Roxy was gettin' busted.....I had the Living Dead Girls carry me across the finish line..and I won!


----------



## smileyface4u23

I fight through the sleeping pill stupor from Roxy's drink...

and I win


----------



## Moon Dog

Look over there everyone!

I win!


----------



## Dragonomine

me! I wanna win!


----------



## RoxyBlue

"Wanting" is not the same as "having" - and I have won!


----------



## Dragonomine

psh You're no match for my super powers mwaahaahaaaaa!


----------



## Monk

While you are working on your evil laugh, I win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

While watching Dragon fall behind, you stumble and I win!


----------



## Monk

no

I win


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sorry, nope, wrong on that one.


I win


----------



## Monk

check again

I win


----------



## Spooky1

Not anymore,

I win


----------



## Monk

oh yeah?

I win


----------



## Dragonomine

I can live for thousands of years. I can out last you. I win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

But only winning today counts - I win!


----------



## Monk

I am eternal and I win.


----------



## Dragonomine

Sorry, I win.


----------



## Monk

yes you are

I win


----------



## Dragonomine

I must feed my dogs but I'll win before I go.


----------



## Monk

and when you come back you can see that I win


----------



## Dragonomine

alas, must finish up some quilting. I'm sure I'll win later.


----------



## Monk

don't be so sure
as you can see
I win


----------



## RoxyBlue

Look again - I win


----------



## ededdeddy

"What are these people talking about ?" says the little man dressed in tinfiol thatsits on my shoulder.."you are clearly the winner" and I agree with him


----------



## Monk

he is wrong


----------



## ededdeddy

NO He is never wrong.."You're winning" he whispers in my ear


----------



## Monk

but he was talking to me


----------



## ededdeddy

You must be small that easily explains why I win


----------



## Monk

Nothing can explain why you think you win

I win


----------



## RoxyBlue

No explanations needed - I am the winner


----------



## Dragonomine

::eats little man:: I win!


----------



## RoxyBlue

The little man gets caught in your throat and, as you cough and hack, I win.


----------



## Spooky1

Your hounds stop to sniff what Dragonomine hacks up, I win


----------



## RoxyBlue

You stop to look at what the hounds are looking at, Dragonomine bites you, and I win


----------



## smileyface4u23

I win


----------



## Dragonomine

::smashes Mikey Myers mask:: I win


----------



## smileyface4u23

Michael never dies...

I win


----------



## Dragonomine

I'm the winner!!


----------



## smileyface4u23

Until I win...which is now


----------



## Dragonomine

You lose! I win!


----------



## RoxyBlue

You all lose - I win


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

second place, because I'm first!


----------



## scareme

I win!


----------



## smileyface4u23

I win


----------



## scareme

No, I win.


----------



## Dragonomine

I so win.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

My turn, I win.


----------



## Monk

Your turn is over.

I win.


----------



## Dragonomine

woohoo I win!


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

win what? Runner up? Yes!


----------



## Kaoru

hehe..my turn.


----------



## Dragonomine

your turn to lose. I win


----------



## RoxyBlue

Now you may take a turn at losing. I win!


----------



## Monk

I win


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Ha Monk! Your two minutes of fame are up... my turn. I win.


----------



## Monk

right back at ya

I win


----------



## ededdeddy

I win now


----------



## Monk

Not anymore.


----------



## ededdeddy

not anymore what? I'm winning


----------



## Monk

no you're not

I am


----------



## ededdeddy

You are what

I'm winning


----------



## Monk

no you are not

I win


----------



## ededdeddy

I win

I am not What? like a house or a tree..Cause then you would be correct


----------



## Monk

I win.


----------



## ededdeddy

Winner right here


----------



## Monk

You mean right here, because I win.


----------



## ededdeddy

man how do you keep getting behind me??

I WIN


----------



## Monk

I believe you mean in front of you.

I win again.


----------



## ededdeddy

only if we are racing backwards

I win


----------



## Dragonomine

*snicker* I win


----------



## ededdeddy

2nd Congrats


I win 1st


----------



## Monk

You win first, right after me. So, I guess you are actually second.


----------



## ededdeddy

really looks like your in second 

i win


----------



## Monk

No, I am certain that I win.


----------



## ededdeddy

Really I will continue to pass you..
You should just give up


----------



## Monk

It is you who should give up.
I win.


----------



## ededdeddy

I win 

You should go take a nap


----------



## ededdeddy

I win 

You should go take a nap


----------



## Monk

Even with duplicate posts, you still lose and I win.


----------



## ededdeddy

I don't know happened there, but here I win


----------



## Monk

No, I win.


----------



## ededdeddy

The finish line is in front of me and I only see you when I look over my shoulder so I win


----------



## Monk

Your head must not be screwed on right. I win.


----------



## ededdeddy

It points the same direction as my feet I win


----------



## Monk

I win


----------



## Kaoru

posting now....


----------



## RoxyBlue

...and losing now - I win!


----------



## Monk

I win.


----------



## Dragonomine

I'm back and I win!


----------



## Monk

You might as well leave again because I win.


----------



## Dragonomine

Quit following me. I win


----------



## Monk

It is you who is following me.
I win.


----------



## Dragonomine

^wins^


----------



## smileyface4u23

I win


----------



## Dragonomine

I win


----------



## Kaoru

no one wins....and anyone who says I win is asking to get hit on.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

*sneaking by s-l-o-w-l-y*


----------



## smileyface4u23

I win


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

I wasn't done sneaking!

There, I'm in the lead.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

You are a slow sneaker_byer. I watched, had patience, waited and now...I WIN!!


----------



## smileyface4u23

I win. :biggrinkin:


----------



## Dragonomine

I win!


----------



## smileyface4u23

I win


----------



## Dragonomine

I win


----------



## Monk

I win.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

I already won


----------



## Monk

this is the last post
I win


----------



## Spooky1

Not anymore, now I win!


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, I do believe I am the winner here.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

right after me


----------



## RoxyBlue

Dude, you're not even close - I win!


----------



## Monk

I win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You win a new post ho belt, but that's about it - I win!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Hold on Chickie, learn to walk before you fly.....I've won.


----------



## Monk

no, I win.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Sorry sir, but it appears that you step in chickie poop....second for you.


----------



## Monk

second to none.

I win.


----------



## Dragonomine

I win!


----------



## Monk

I win.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

You are both day dreaming..... again.....upon waking you see that I have won.


----------



## Monk

I am not dreaming.
I win.


----------



## Dragonomine

I win


----------



## Monk

I win


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I win.


----------



## Monk

wrong!

I win.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Sorry, I win.


----------



## Monk

don't be sorry because I win.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I can see we're gonna be at this for a while. 

I win.


----------



## Terrormaster

I never loose :-D


----------



## Monk

Terrormaster said:


> I never loose :-D


Except now.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I'll lose when I have to stop my lunch hour, but for now... I win.


----------



## Monk

now I win


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Me, me, me... I win.


----------



## Monk

I win again


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Guess what? I win.


----------



## Monk

Wrong.

I win.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I win. I win. I win.


----------



## Monk

you do not win, I do.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Speaking of wrong, _you_ are!

I win


----------



## Monk

no

I win


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I so win.

There's Roxy... I missed you.


----------



## Monk

while you two get reacquainted, I win


----------



## Lady Nyxie

We're finished. I win.


----------



## Monk

I win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not this time - I win!

(had payroll to run this morning, Lady N)


----------



## Monk

give up already!

I win


----------



## RoxyBlue

Never give up, never say die!


I win


----------



## Monk

I win


----------



## Dr Morbius

Seeing all these winners is mighty fine
but here I go cutting in line.
Although I hear that it might be a sin...
I am here to tell you all...
I WIN!


----------



## Monk

While your rhyme is nice
and the words are sweet
I'm sorry to tell you
that you have been beat

I win


----------



## Dragonomine

I win


----------



## Monk

No I win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Take a snooze
'Cause you lose


I win


----------



## Monk

nap time's over
I win.


----------



## Kaoru

Move over ppl
posting here.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Post all you want, but I still win.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Win what?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Something you wouldn't recognize - FIRST PLACE!!


Woot, I win


----------



## Monk

I win.


----------



## Dragonomine

I win!


----------



## smileyface4u23

I win.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

I win.


----------



## Kaoru

Mememememe...lol!


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

I win.


----------



## Kaoru

Sorry Senorita...You dont win today...


----------



## Dragonomine

I win!


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Get lost, I win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

'Fraid not, Nyx.

I win


----------



## Terrormaster

Come on folks, ya know I'm the winner!


----------



## Monk

no not really.

I win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think not.

I win


----------



## Monk

regardless of what you think about it, I win


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think you're wrong about anyone other than me winning.


----------



## Monk

no I am quite right when I say I win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

An honest man would freely admit to losing.


I win


----------



## Monk

only if he lost

I win


----------



## Dragonomine

^ wins


----------



## RoxyBlue

Go snort fire - I win!


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Now, now Roxy... so upset over a game that I have now won.


----------



## Monk

I win now.


----------



## Dragonomine

I win!


----------



## RoxyBlue

You are all incorrect - I win!


----------



## Monk

I win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, you don't - I win


----------



## Monk

oh yes I do.

I win.


----------



## Dragonomine

I win


----------



## Monk

I win.


----------



## Dragonomine

I win!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you still trying to win this game? Goodness, just go home quietly and read a book or something, because I am the one and only WINNER!!!!


----------



## smileyface4u23

I win...


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nooooooo!


I win


----------



## Wildcat

This is a game we love to play.
Played many time during our day.
In order to win you must come in last.
Roxy thought she'd won but that's in the past.
Busy with smileyface face was she.
Now I've won, I say to thee.
Don't pout or sulk, hold up your chin.
If you post again you may just win.
I doubt it though I'm a stubborn chap.
And Monk should be waking from his nap.
To come and post up that he's won.
To bad he will not be the one.
For I am very persistent you see.
Therefore the winner can only be me.




In short I WIN:jol:


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Even shorter, I win.


----------



## Spooky1

Time for me to go to bed, but before I sleep, I win.


----------



## Dragonomine

yup, I win


----------



## Wildcat

Yup, you won second place.


----------



## Dragonomine

I win!


----------



## smileyface4u23

but now I win.


----------



## Wildcat

I win:jol:


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

I win!


----------



## Dragonomine

^ wins


----------



## smileyface4u23

I so love to win...


----------



## Dragonomine

Dude, like oh my gawd I like win!


----------



## RoxyBlue

It's so lovely to just waltz in at my own little pace and easily take the lead this way. My,my, life is good.

And I win, in case that wasn't clear


----------



## Dragonomine

my win sorry


----------



## smileyface4u23

I win


----------



## Sickie Ickie

nope. Me.


----------



## Wildcat

Not this time.

I win.


----------



## Dragonomine

i win


----------



## RoxyBlue

While you were all resting on your laurels, I won.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

While the laurel was being placed on my head, the officials recognized I had won.


----------



## Monk

While you were trying to figure out where the laurel went, I win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The "laurels" you stole from Sickie were actually poison ivy and, as you were being carted off to the hospital, I won.


----------



## Spooky1

While you were fiddling in celebration of your win, I have now won!


----------



## Monk

Congrats for winning.............second place because I win.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

:ninja:
stealth win


----------



## RoxyBlue

How lovely you look today...LOSING!


I win


----------



## Monk

You also look lovely losing!

I win.


----------



## Dragonomine

I win you silly people


----------



## RoxyBlue

While you're doing a silly walk, I win.


----------



## Monk

While you admire the silly walk, I win.


----------



## Spooky1

You stop to check on a dead parrot, and I win!


----------



## Monk

The parrot was only sleeping, I win.


----------



## Dragonomine

and then you woke up and realized I won


----------



## RoxyBlue

You develop a sudden fit of fire sneezes, and I win.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Shove over friend. I win.


----------



## Monk

No need to shove.
I win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You might as well shovel your grave, because I win.


----------



## Monk

over my dead body


I win


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

*steps over the dead body*

I win!


----------



## Dragonomine

Does amazing slow motion back flip. I win!


----------



## Kaoru

Me


----------



## RoxyBlue

You are too uneasy to cross the finish line.


I win


----------



## hedg12

Nope, I win.


----------



## Dragonomine

YAY I win!


----------



## Lady Nyxie

My turn. I win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Roses are red
Sunlight is bright
You guys are losers
A pitiful sight

And I win!


----------



## Spooky1

Roses are red
Losers are blue
You're stuck where you stand
cause your standing in glue

I win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Roses are red
Heads will roll
You just lost
Your immortal soul


I win


----------



## Monk

I win


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, you don't.

I win


----------



## Spooky1

The roses are dead 
and I need no soul
you will be fed
to a huge hungry mole. 

I win


----------



## RoxyBlue

While hunting for a hungry mole, you fall into a trap set by the exterminator.


I win


----------



## Monk

While you are laughing at the sight of your man being trapped by an exterminator, I win.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

While you guys think up poetry... I win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You stop to readjust your undergarments, and I win.


----------



## Monk

As you discuss undergarments, I win.


----------



## Dragonomine

I win


----------



## RoxyBlue

I cannot tell a lie - you lose.

I win


----------



## Spooky1

Yes you won me, but I win the game


----------



## Monk

Let's not bicker and argue over who beat who.

I win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

No argument here - I win!


----------



## Monk

No, no.

I win.


----------



## smileyface4u23

I win


----------



## Dragonomine

I win


----------



## RoxyBlue

While each of you is parroting what the other says, I win.


----------



## Dragonomine

And while you're still looking for those parrots, I win.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

No, Me!


----------



## Dragonomine

Meeeeeee


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Me!!!


----------



## Monk

you lose!


I win


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yo, loser boy, quit makin' up stories!

I win


----------



## Monk

I only speak the truth, I win


----------



## Dragonomine

moi


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Me!


----------



## Lady Nyxie

And the winner is... me!


----------



## Monk

you mean me.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Nope, I mean me.


----------



## Monk

No, you mean me.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Oh, how wrong you are. Me!


----------



## Monk

I think I am quite correct when I say Iwin.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Poor Monk, I win.


----------



## Monk

Sorry, I win.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Me!


----------



## Monk

give up

I win


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Not while I am on lunch you don't. I win.


----------



## Monk

oh yes I do.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Once again, I win.


----------



## Monk

No, I win.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

My lunch is over, but for now I win.


----------



## Monk

Until now, which means I win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm back from lunch, so I win.


----------



## Monk

go back

I win


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm full, so I'm not going back.


I win


----------



## Monk

There's always room for Jello

I win


----------



## RoxyBlue

You drop the Jello you're offering me and slip on it

I win


----------



## Monk

After regaining my footing I quickly return to the winner's circle where I belong.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

As Monk reaches the circle he realizes that he is actually the second one there.


----------



## Monk

Nice try.

I win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nice guy, but I win.


----------



## Monk

...and the Lord spake, saying, I win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Lord was actually speaking about me - I win


----------



## Monk

he said she said

I win


----------



## RoxyBlue

She spoke truly


I win


----------



## Monk

I win truly


----------



## Dragonomine

mememeeee


----------



## Monk

no me
I win


----------



## smileyface4u23

I win.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

No, I win!


----------



## Dragonomine

I win


----------



## Wildcat

Okay fang $20 if you lock the thread now.


Just in case :tonguekin: I win!


----------



## RoxyBlue

The thread remains open, so I win.


----------



## Dragonomine

I'm going to bed but I'll win first


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good night, and I win!


----------



## Just Whisper

Glad I stayed up just long enough to win.

'Night Roxy.

Oh, I win.


----------



## smileyface4u23

Glad I stayed up even later...

I win.


----------



## Monk

No you didn't.

I win.


----------



## Dragonomine

waking up with a new day so I win!


----------



## ededdeddy

winning


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not anymore, I am sorry to say (not really)

I win


----------



## Monk

I win.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

You have been dethroned!

I win!!!


----------



## traditionprincess

I Am The Winner!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

No, ME!


----------



## Dragonomine

I win


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

You mean me, right?


----------



## Dragonomine

Nope, that would be me


----------



## Kaoru

me


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Me!


----------



## smileyface4u23

I win.


----------



## scareme

I win!


----------



## Kaoru

Me again!


----------



## ededdeddy

winner right here


----------



## Just Whisper

only if by right here, you mean right HERE!

I win I win pick me


----------



## Wildcat

I win


----------



## Dragonomine

I win!


----------



## Kaoru

Me again..hehehehehehe


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

:d


----------



## Just Whisper

Hi FG,
Bye FG. Love ya but....

I Win!!!!


----------



## Kaoru

Me again!


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

No, ME again.


----------



## ededdeddy

How come every time I'm here I win


----------



## Dragonomine

I win


----------



## Just Whisper

Be careful Dragon, don't let the door hit you on the way out.

I win.


----------



## Dragonomine

I win!


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

I'm the winner!


----------



## ededdeddy

too slow it is me


----------



## Monk

I win


----------



## rottincorps

Its my turn to WIN..........and I think I did it.......I WIN!


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

no, I win!


----------



## Dragonomine

I win! (and happy memorial day!)


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Happy Memorial Day to you too!

(and I win!)


----------



## smileyface4u23

I win.


----------



## Dragonomine

good morning and I win


----------



## ededdeddy

i am winning


----------



## Dragonomine

I already won.


----------



## Monk

no, I win.


----------



## Dragonomine

I win!


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

I win.


----------



## Dragonomine

I win


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

No, really, it's Meeeeeee!


----------



## Dragonomine

I win!


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

noooooo. I win!


----------



## Dragonomine

I win


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

No me!


----------



## Draik41895

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!I win!


----------



## Spooky1

Nooooooo you don't Draik. I'm back and I win.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

You're back, but in second place because I win!

(good to see you!)


----------



## Dragonomine

me


----------



## rottincorps

Here I am ......I win


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

I win!


----------



## rottincorps

Im back I win


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

No, meeeee!


----------



## rottincorps

still here I win


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

also still here and in first place.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Even after a seven hour drive from Ohio, I still have the energy to win.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Hi Roxy!

Sorry but I win!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I slip by you as you start to take a bow and win.

(Hi back!)


----------



## Dragonomine

I win


----------



## ededdeddy

winner


----------



## Dragonomine

I win


----------



## Moon Dog

Lookie here, I won again!


----------



## Dragonomine

i win


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Keeping the trophy in PA. I win.


----------



## ededdeddy

yeah but right here in PA..WIN


----------



## Moon Dog

Still winning!


----------



## Monk

No longer in PA!

I win!


----------



## RoxyBlue

No longer in Ohio!

I win


----------



## Monk

I win


----------



## Dragonomine

Back in Pa! I win!


----------



## Monk

Not in PA any more.

I win.


----------



## Dragonomine

Pa and I win


----------



## smileyface4u23

But now it's my turn to win...in Kansas.


----------



## Spooky1

Nope the winner is in MD, me!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thanks for holding the winning place for me, honey


----------



## hedg12

Nope, the winner's back in Kansas, but it's me!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

<---- sneaks in and wins!


----------



## smileyface4u23

Sneaks back...I win


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Wishful thinking smileyface4u23....your socks were on the wrong feet!

Second will have to do!
http://www.hauntforum.com/member.php?u=1639


----------



## Moon Dog

Now it's in Nebraska! 

I win!


----------



## Monk

I win.


----------



## Dragonomine

Pa again


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Still in PA, but my turn.


----------



## Dragonomine

My town is better I win


----------



## RoxyBlue

It was a busy morning, but I still take over the lead and win!


----------



## ededdeddy

Here I come to win today


----------



## Dragonomine

and then I showed up and won


----------



## Spooky1

You showed up to early, now I win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You logged off - now I win!


----------



## Monk

I win


----------



## Spooky1

I'm back on and now i win.


----------



## Monk

no 

I win


----------



## smileyface4u23

I win


----------



## Dragonomine

It's so nice to start the weekend with winning


----------



## RoxyBlue

You mean "losing", since I win this game.


----------



## Spooky1

Not anymore, I win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Aren't you supposed to be on vacation?

I win!


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I win.

Yeah, speaking of vacation... aren't you like 1,000 posts down because of last weekend?


----------



## Moon Dog

I win


----------



## Wildcat

Not anymore.
I win.


----------



## Spooky1

Did you enjoy your victory, well it's over, I win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Lady Nyxie said:


> I win.
> 
> Yeah, speaking of vacation... aren't you like 1,000 posts down because of last weekend?


And now only 999 down:googly:

I win!


----------



## Moon Dog

I win!


----------



## Dragonomine

I win again!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Please, let's not argue about it, because clearly I win.


----------



## Dragonomine

Nope, I must disagrre.


----------



## RoxyBlue

How disagreeable of you! And I'm still winning!


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

So let's all agree that I win! There; problem solved!


----------



## Dragonomine

Nope, I win


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

hi

i win


----------



## Lady Nyxie

My turn. I win.


----------



## Spooky1

Your turn is over, I win


----------



## Dragonomine

I win


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i win again


----------



## RoxyBlue

How nice to see you here - LOSING!


I win!


----------



## Kaoru

Me


----------



## RoxyBlue

I deliver a TKO to Kao and win!


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

You mistakenly delivered a taco, ketchup and onion salad instead of a technical knockout, and while you're waiting on them to give you a tip....

I win.


----------



## smileyface4u23

I win.


----------



## Dragonomine

I win


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

No, I win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

While you were eating that taco, ketchup, and onion salad, I slipped by you and won.


----------



## Draik41895

The Winner Is ..... Meeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dragonomine

I win


----------



## Draik41895

Uh, no, I do


----------



## scareme

Winner!!!


----------



## Spooky1

Just because you're home, doesn't mean you win. I win!


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

No, me!


----------



## HauntedAcresManor

my turn, i win!


----------



## rottincorps

It's 1:30 am and no one's going to stop me ........I WIN!


----------



## Dragonomine

I win


----------



## RoxyBlue

It's a quiet morning and I'm winning with practically no effort at all.


----------



## Spooky1

Since you seem to be relaxing, I pass you by and win!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I was only pretending to relax, and sprint by you at the last moment - I win!


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Give it up. I win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You only _think_ you win. I win.


----------



## ededdeddy

keep bragging about 2nd place..I win


----------



## Moon Dog

I win!


----------



## ededdeddy

at being second..I win first


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, you win second, or maybe even third if Moon Dog is still here


I win!


----------



## Dragonomine

I win


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not while I'm around - I win.


----------



## Dragonomine

I win. You all have a good evening now.


----------



## rottincorps

It's 2:28 am and im at work .......I Win


----------



## Dragonomine

Well it's my birthday so I win.


----------



## ededdeddy

well Happy Birthday to you Second Place

I WIN


----------



## Dragonomine

Nope! I win!


----------



## smileyface4u23

I win.


----------



## ededdeddy

back in first


----------



## Moon Dog

I win!


----------



## Dragonomine

I win! :grabs trophy:


----------



## Moon Dog

I win!


----------



## RoxyBlue

So sorry to tell you that I actually win, Moon Dog.


----------



## Dragonomine

Nope, it's me


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, I really think 'tis I who am the winner


----------



## Moon Dog

I win!


----------



## lewlew

Noooooooooooooo, I win.


----------



## Moon Dog

I win!


----------



## lewlew

Not this time. I win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You guys can duke it out while I win.


----------



## Dragonomine

I win


----------



## lewlew

You're blowin' smoke. I win.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i win


----------



## ededdeddy

I'm thinking about changing my name to *WINNER*


----------



## Dragonomine

I win


----------



## RoxyBlue

You might think so, but actually I win.


----------



## Dragonomine

once again, you are incorrect. I win


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, I am never wrong I win!


----------



## Dragonomine

til you realized you were wrong and I win


----------



## RoxyBlue

My goodness, you just can't take a hint and realize I win.


----------



## Dragonomine

tsk tsk. I'm still here, and still win!


----------



## Spooky1

Roxy tags me in and I win.


----------



## Evil Queen

Uh oh a new old player pops in and steals the win!


----------



## Dragonomine

And just as quickly gets it taken away


----------



## Spooky1

Your victory was short, I win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I will take the pressure of being in the winner's limelight off your shoulders and win in your place.


----------



## Spooky1

Okay, you held the crown long enough, I'm the winner now.


----------



## smileyface4u23

And now it's me!


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, it's actually me.


----------



## Kaoru

me


----------



## Dragonomine

It's back in my grubby hands


----------



## lewlew

Get yer grubby hands off that birthday cake and realize

I win!


----------



## Dragonomine

I win again!


----------



## RoxyBlue

While you were cutting your cake, I won.


----------



## Spooky1

At least they weren't cutting the cheese, by the way I win.


----------



## Dragonomine

I win!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not anymore - I win!


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Wrong. I win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You will never keep up with me! I win!


----------



## Dragonomine

I win


----------



## Moon Dog

I win!


----------



## Just Whisper

I believe that is me in the lead Moon Dog. Sorry


----------



## Dragonomine

That's actually you in 2nd


----------



## Just Whisper

You must have been thinking of the beauty pageant Dragon,

cuz I am first on here.

I win.


----------



## Goblin

Time for the Goblin to show you how it's done!


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

You're very good at second place.


----------



## Spooky1

So are you FG, I win


----------



## RoxyBlue

While you go off to pump some iron, I win!


----------



## ededdeddy

I'm in the lead


----------



## Dragonomine

I win


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good morning to you
Good morning to you
I now am the winner
You all cry "Boo Hoo"!


----------



## Dragonomine

While you write your lyrics I win


----------



## Spooky1

While you critic Roxy's poetry, i win.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Perhaps you're thinking of that Publisher's Clearing House mailing you got, because I'm the winner here.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Not for long you aren't. I win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Look who's winning now - me!


----------



## Joiseygal

Good to see you were a winner for about a minute....Now I am champion!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Champion of the second place people, maybe - I win!


----------



## Spooky1

I'm preventing anyone else from winning o fearless leader, oops I win.


----------



## Joiseygal

How dare you take the win from your wife! So for that I'm the winner instead!


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

So while all of you are distracted by the discussion... I win!


----------



## RoxyBlue

My minion has successfully distracted you all! I win!


----------



## Spooky1

You called, oops I won again


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

No, me!


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, ME!


----------



## smileyface4u23

ME!!!


----------



## Dragonomine

Nope, tis I.


----------



## DarkLore

Not even close. WHoo hoo. I win!


----------



## RoxyBlue

You win _second _place, DL. I win first!!!!


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Dethroned once again Roxy. I win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I regain my throne handily and win!


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Not for long. I win.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Shhhh. Maybe they won't notice


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Bet they will. :eeketon:


----------



## RoxyBlue

I see you two - in LAST place! I win!


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Nyx overtakes the field and wins!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nyx is overtaken by the heat and faints - I win.


----------



## Dragonomine

Roxy gets a cramp and I win


----------



## Wildcat

While Dragonomine is busy admiring the new half a Ho status I pass for...


The win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

While Wildcat is admiring all the hos, I win!


----------



## Wildcat

While blushing for being caught runs by Roxy for the win.


----------



## Dragonomine

While having the holes in your forehead sewed up, I win.


----------



## Spooky1

It's midnight, do you know where your winner is,

Here I am


----------



## ededdeddy

you mean was Spooky WAS

cuz I win now


----------



## Dragonomine

And here I am


----------



## RoxyBlue

And now I take over the winner's crown!


----------



## Wildcat

Roxyblue though she'd won.
Padding her post count is all she has done.
more than 10K is quite the trick.
But her win didn't stick


I win.


----------



## Dragonomine

I win!


----------



## Moon Dog

I win!


----------



## Dragonomine

I win!


----------



## Wildcat

I win.


----------



## Moon Dog

I win!


----------



## ededdeddy

I win


----------



## Moon Dog

I win!


----------



## Spooky1

Wake up your dreaming, I win.


----------



## Moon Dog

Still awake and still winning!


----------



## RoxyBlue

See below


----------



## RoxyBlue

Even though you cut in line, I still win!


----------



## Dragonomine

I win


----------



## Wildcat

Your dragon turns on you and in a fiery flash...........you're gone.


I win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The dragon bites you in the leg, and I win.


----------



## Wildcat

Roxy's leash gets wrapped around your leg, you trip fall down the stairs, roll out onto the street, get hit bye a buss and come back as a slower zombie version of your former self and I pass you with little effort.

Dam that was a long way to say I WIN!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I throw some zombie guts under your feet as you pass and make you fall - I win even if I am slow.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

While you're chomping on Wildcat after he slipped, I stagger past in my best zombie imitation and into the lead.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I toss a chunk of Wildcat's kidney into your hair and, as you stop to pick it out, I pass you by and win!


(Geez, we're gory!:googly:)


----------



## Spooky1

I pass by you all while you have the body organ battle, I win


----------



## smileyface4u23

but now I win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, no, I'm quite sure I'm the winner.


----------



## smileyface4u23

I'm sorry, but you seem to be mistaken...

I'm the winner.


----------



## Dragonomine

I win


----------



## smileyface4u23

I win


----------



## Dragonomine

I win


----------



## Monk

No, I win and that's final.


----------



## Spooky1

Not anymore, now I win.


----------



## Monk

Until now. I win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good to see you here again, even if you are losing. I win!


----------



## Wildcat

Roxy's to busy taunting Monk.

I pass for the win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think it's more like you pass ON the win. I win!


----------



## Dragonomine

Nope I win


----------



## Spooky1

Nothing lasts for ever, I win


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You stopped for lunch and I won.


----------



## Dragonomine

I win


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

I beg to differ - I am the winner!


----------



## Dragonomine

Wrong again!


----------



## Bone To Pick

223 pages on this thread. I only post once....

and I win!


----------



## Dragonomine

So sorry. I win.


----------



## Spooky1

No need to be sorry about me winning.


----------



## Dragonomine

I'm sorry you think you won when it's clear I did.


----------



## scareme

Winner!!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i win


----------



## scareme

If I'm the winner, that must make you a loser!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

except i won


----------



## scareme

Then how come I'm the winner?


----------



## Wildcat

Confucious says the winner is I.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Confucious is obviously confused, since I just won.


----------



## Wildcat




----------



## Dragonomine

Lovely sign, but it should say 2nd place because I win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Which means you must be in third place, since I win.


----------



## Spooky1

Step off the podium, I win


----------



## Dragonomine

I win


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, really, I won.


----------



## Spooky1

Yes you did dear, but now I win.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

And the winner is... me!


----------



## RoxyBlue

And the winner is...not you, but me!


----------



## Dragonomine

I win


----------



## smileyface4u23

Move over - I'm winning now...


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I win.


----------



## Moon Dog

Thanks for holding my place... I win!


----------



## Dragonomine

I win


----------



## RoxyBlue

Just thought I'd stop by and win.


----------



## Dragonomine

thanks for stopping by and watching me win


----------



## scareme

Winner!


----------



## Dragonomine

Yes I am!


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, you're not - I win!


----------



## Dragonomine

I win


----------



## smileyface4u23

Its so nice to come home from work and win!


----------



## Wildcat

Yes it is. Thanks for noticing.


----------



## Bone To Pick

Caught you napping at the finish line. I win!


----------



## Dragonomine

I win!


----------



## Kaoru

Me


----------



## scareme

Winner! Winner! Winner!


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, no, no!


I win!


----------



## Kaoru

me again


----------



## scareme

I win!


----------



## RoxyBlue

One more win for me then off to bed.


----------



## scareme

That makes me the winner!


----------



## Dragonomine

I win


----------



## RoxyBlue

It's morning, I'm back, and I win!


----------



## scareme

Winner


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I'm it!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

You're it, second place....sorry Nyx.
maybe next time.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Nyx takes the win again since Jeff is tangled up in his red feather boa.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Roxy wins while Nyxie eats lunch.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Nyx can multi-task so I win.


----------



## Monk

I win


----------



## RoxyBlue

Monk, you never fail to impress me with your ability to lose.

(Good to see you back)


I win!


----------



## gypsichic

sorry but i'll take the lead


----------



## RoxyBlue

...and hand it to me - thanks!


----------



## Draik41895

I so win


----------



## RoxyBlue

You so lose!


I win


----------



## Draik41895

nope i win


----------



## Lady Nyxie

What's the name of this game? Oh, yeah, I win!


----------



## Draik41895

I win


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Not for long, I win.


----------



## Draik41895

i win now


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Sorry, I win.


----------



## Draik41895

I think not!


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Still in second place Draik? I win.


----------



## Draik41895

yes you are still in second place,cuz i win


----------



## Lady Nyxie

This is fun... I keep winning.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I take the win away from both of you.


----------



## Spooky1

16 hours is enough for you Roxy, I win now


----------



## smileyface4u23

too bad you only won for 50 minutes...

cause I win now.


----------



## scareme

Winner!


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

I open the curtains and let the sunlight in, you vaporize, I WIN !


----------



## RoxyBlue

You get tangled on the curtain rods and I win.


----------



## Dragonomine

I win


----------



## scareme

win


----------



## Dragonomine

I win


----------



## RoxyBlue

I just looked in the mirror and guess what I saw? THE WINNER!


----------



## Dragonomine

you mean it was a picture of me, not a mirror


----------



## Monk

I win.


----------



## Dragonomine

I win


----------



## Spooky1

Not so fast, I win


----------



## Monk

now I win


----------



## RoxyBlue

You're a little out of shape on this winning thing.

I win


----------



## Monk

Oh, I'm coming back strong.

Look: I win!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not strong enough - I win!


----------



## Dragonomine

I win


----------



## Monk

I win again.


----------



## Dragonomine

Nope, you lose again.


----------



## Moon Dog

Just like that, I win!


----------



## Spooky1

Just like that, you're in 2nd now. I win.


----------



## Monk

no this puts em in third place because I am winning


----------



## RoxyBlue

Losers, all! I win!


----------



## Monk

wrong!

I win.


----------



## Draik41895

I win


----------



## Monk

no, I win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Give it up, guys. I win!


----------



## Monk

I will never surrender, especially when I'm winning.


----------



## RoxyBlue

But ya AREN'T! I win.


----------



## Monk

oh yes I am


----------



## smileyface4u23

No, I am.


----------



## Monk

no

I win


----------



## Draik41895

I win


----------



## Monk

no, I win


----------



## Dragonomine

And now I win


----------



## RoxyBlue

We interrupt this thread to bring you...the real winner!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

Jeromy


----------



## Moon Dog

Just checked in to make sure I was still winning.

Glad to see that I am!


----------



## Dragonomine

The dragon giveth and the dragon taketh away. I win.


----------



## Monk

the dragon should taketh away somewhere else, because I win.


----------



## scareme

Winner!


----------



## Monk

well looky here...

I win.


----------



## scareme

Winner!


----------



## Monk

thank you, I am the winner.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

wiinnning


----------



## Monk

I am winning


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, I am now.


----------



## Monk

No

I win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You may have a winning personality, but it won't get you to the finish line on this thread.


I win!


----------



## Monk

It already has...I win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, you are quite mistaken. I win.


----------



## Monk

It is you who is mistaken.

I win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Mistaken? Me? NEVER!!!


Oh, and I win.


----------



## Monk

never? I don't think so.

I win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Well, hardly ever


And I still win.


----------



## Monk

not this time

Now, I win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You're going home soon, which will leave me the winner!


----------



## Moon Dog

I win!


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Actually, I win!


----------



## Draik41895

I win!...that is until Roxy sees this


----------



## Spooky1

While Draik sleeps, I win


----------



## RoxyBlue

While you look at another thread, I win!


----------



## Monk

I win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I believe I win.


----------



## Spooky1

I'm back now, as the winner.


----------



## Monk

You mean you are in back of the winner.

Me.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I back hand you and become the new winner.


----------



## Monk

No need for violence.

I simply win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

But losing is so much simpler for you.


I win


----------



## Dragonomine

And then you lost to me


----------



## Monk

I win

again


----------



## RoxyBlue

And just as quickly lose again.


----------



## Monk

and then win again

I'm that awesome.


----------



## Moon Dog

I win


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'll just have to remove that win from you.


----------



## scareme

Win! Win! Win!


----------



## RoxyBlue

In your dreams! I win!


----------



## Monk

While you are dreaming, I am winning.


----------



## Bone To Pick

While you are winning, I win.


----------



## Monk

hmmmm very clever, but....


I win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not as clever as I am - I win!


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

au contrair....i let loose a bag of cats that your dogs chase into some quicksand. You and your doggies dissapear...I WIN.


----------



## Kaoru

me


----------



## Dragonomine

I win!


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, actually, I'm the winner.


----------



## Monk

no, I win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Your efforts are admirable, but I win anyway.


----------



## Monk

Or so you thought.

I win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

There is no "thinking", only "doing"


And I do win.


----------



## Monk

Well, sensei, you once were the teacher now I am the Master.

I win.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i win


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sorry, BB, guess it's just not your day to win like me.


----------



## Monk

you mean me.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I mean what I say - I win!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

not for long! im right on your heels! I win!


----------



## RoxyBlue

You accidentally trip over my heels and I win!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

hahaha! im quick to get up! I win!


----------



## EricTheMannn

woohoo i win again


----------



## RoxyBlue

You are mistaken, person who looks like Ash. I win!


----------



## scareme

Winner!


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Well, that was easy. I win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not as easy as you think. I win.


----------



## Monk

Give up.

I win.


----------



## Dragonomine

I win


----------



## Monk

I win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not this time.

I win


----------



## Monk

no, I win.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I win.


----------



## Dragonomine

I win


----------



## RoxyBlue

Please! Let's just say I won.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

after i win


----------



## Dragonomine

No, after I do


----------



## RoxyBlue

See you all at the after party celebrating my win.


----------



## Dragonomine

How nice of you to throw me a party for winning


----------



## Wildcat

There's a party for the winner? Sweet. Thank you.


----------



## Dragonomine

Yes, and that would be me


----------



## scareme

Winner!


----------



## Wildcat

I win


----------



## Dragonomine

I win


----------



## RoxyBlue

You all are invited to serve drinks at MY winner's party!


----------



## scareme

Drinks are on Roxy at my winner's party!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Your celebration is premature - I win!


----------



## Wildcat

How sweet of you Roxy to mix me up a drink for my win.:kisskin:


----------



## smileyface4u23

I win now though.


----------



## Wildcat

No you don't but keep smiling. We still like you.


----------



## Dragonomine

Yes I win.


----------



## smileyface4u23

I win...and I'm smiling while I do it.


----------



## Dragonomine

You're smiling behind Shatner's mask because you're so happy for me winning


----------



## scareme

Funny how I'm the winner.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Funny how no one seems to realize I'm the winner.


----------



## scareme

Win! Win! Win!


----------



## RoxyBlue

No matter how many times you say it, you still lose...to ME!


----------



## Spooky1

Hope you enjoyed your win honey? Now I'm the winner


----------



## scareme

Winner!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Oh, you must be tallking about me again. I win!


----------



## Monk

Thank you, thank you.

I win, and I couldn't have done it without you...wait yes I could.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nice of you to show up in time to see me win.


----------



## Monk

I wasn't in any rush since I knew I was going straight to the winner's circle.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think you may have detoured to Loserville on the way, since I'm the only one standing in the winner's circle.


----------



## Monk

the circle you are standing in is by no means the winner circle.

I win


----------



## RoxyBlue

You're actually standing in a crop circle. I win!


----------



## Dragonomine

Nope, I win


----------



## Monk

No

I win


----------



## RoxyBlue

Back again, only to go down in defeat.


I win!


----------



## Spooky1

So how does "De-feet" smell, I win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You get a 50 yard penalty for bad punning - I win!


----------



## smileyface4u23

I win.


----------



## scareme

Winner! Winner! Winner!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Perhaps on another planet, but not here - I win!


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

*survey says----X,X,X!! oooh, sorry Roxy, but that's your 3rd strike, therefore, I Win!


----------



## scareme

Win!


----------



## Dragonomine

I win!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hey, Dragon, the finish line is over here and I just crossed it.


----------



## Spooky1

And yet you are behind me, I win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Wouldn't you rather look at my behind while I win?


----------



## Monk

While you guys sniff each other's behinds, I win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You stop to wipe your nose and I win.


----------



## Monk

No need to stop, I just use my sleeve.

I win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The People Against Snotty Sleeves take you down and I win.


----------



## scareme

While you two are fighting, I win.


----------



## Monk

while you were looking for a fight, I won.


----------



## scareme

Winner!


----------



## Monk

Yes I am the winner, thank you.


----------



## scareme

No, I win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, actually, only I can win.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i win


----------



## scareme

Winner!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nothing starts the day right like a good win.


----------



## morgan8586

I am the winner!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here we are again, watching me win.


----------



## BoysinBoo

Mario says, "I'm the weiner!"


----------



## scareme

Winner!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I don't know how you all can continue to be so sadly mistaken about this win thing.


I win!


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I win.


----------



## Kaoru

Me


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Now me.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Excuse me while I just sashay in and win.


----------



## Spooky1

you've sashayed enough, I win.


----------



## Joiseygal

I'm the winner!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rottincorps

I win!........can you here me now......I WIN!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Your shouts fall on deaf ears - I win!


----------



## ededdeddy

what did you say 2nd place

I win


----------



## Spooky1

Perhaps you can hear her better now that you're in 2nd, I win


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, dear, actually, I win


----------



## smileyface4u23

But now I win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

But not anymore - I win!


----------



## Bone To Pick

I sneak by while you're stuffing a candle in Spooky's head....and WIN!


----------



## ededdeddy

You must have stopped to help because I passed you

BIG WINNER here


----------



## Spooky1

As you stop for a moment to look at your to-do list, I pass you and win!


----------



## RoxyBlue

You stop to eat the candle I was going to stuff in your head and I win


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Only in your mind - I win.


----------



## Moon Dog

Hello everybody!

I win!


----------



## scareme

Hi back at ya!

Winner!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not this time - I win!


----------



## scareme

I win again!


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I don't think so.

I win!


----------



## scareme

Winner!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Give it up, I win.


----------



## Moon Dog

So glad that I'm still winning!


----------



## RoxyBlue

So sorry you're not winning...NOT!


I win!


----------



## Creep Cringle

It's good to be the king! I win!


----------



## Moon Dog

Still winning!


----------



## Bone To Pick

I win infinity!


----------



## Moon Dog

I win infinity plus one!


----------



## smileyface4u23

but only for a minute...cause now I win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Let me remove the burden of winning from your shoulders and place it squarely on mine.


("infinity plus one" - LOL)


----------



## Kaoru

Me again!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ha! I win!


----------



## scareme

Sorry loser, I win.


----------



## Creep Cringle

OK I win! Please no flash photography!


----------



## Moon Dog

Yup, still winning!


----------



## Kaoru

That be me.


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, that be ME!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

The "iWin"

new from apple


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Sorry boys, but I win.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i win


----------



## RoxyBlue

I believe you lose.

I win!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i win


----------



## Creep Cringle

I getting really good at this I win again!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i win


----------



## Creep Cringle

I shall not be defeated!!! I win!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Guess what? You were just defeated!


I win.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i win


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

au contrair. My horde of killer cockroaches stops you in your tracks and devours your body and soul.....I WIN!!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

well zombie apocalypse has began i rose from the dead and ate your brains so i win


----------



## scareme

Blah Blah Blah I win!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Winning this game is almost too easy


----------



## scareme

You're right, Winner!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Were you calling me a winner?


----------



## Moon Dog

I think she meant me...

I win!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i win


----------



## RoxyBlue

Getting a later start today, but I still win.


----------



## Monk

No you don't


----------



## RoxyBlue

Why, yes, I do!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i win


----------



## Kaoru

me


----------



## smileyface4u23

Nope, me. 

I win


----------



## RoxyBlue

After a refreshing break, I reappear and win again.


----------



## scareme

Then I steal it away!


----------



## Moon Dog

Steal what away?

I win!


----------



## Kaoru

me again


----------



## RoxyBlue

You mean ME again - I win!


----------



## Monk

No, I win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Don't you have a lawn to mow or something while I win?


----------



## Monk

actually, I do but it is going to have to wait until Monday. Right now, I am busy winning.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i win


----------



## Moon Dog

Have no fear, the winner is here!

I win!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thanks for holding a place for me, Moon Dog. I win!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i win


----------



## scareme

Winner!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good morning to all you also-rans. I win!


----------



## smileyface4u23

Until I got out of bed...now I win.


----------



## Monk

I win


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not anymore - I win.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i win


----------



## rottincorps

I win....


----------



## RoxyBlue

You make a good second place kind of guy, rottin - I win!


----------



## smileyface4u23

but now you're in 2nd place...cause I win!


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, I believe the honors of second place go to you - I win!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i win


----------



## Kaoru

I win.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i win


----------



## RoxyBlue

Allow me - I win!


----------



## smileyface4u23

so sorry...but now I win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm sure you are sorry about losing - to me!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i win


----------



## RoxyBlue

Step aside, my dear, and let a seasoned pro win


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

is that what they call it these days?

i win


----------



## scareme

Winner!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm always glad to see you here because it means I'll win.


----------



## Monk

I win again.


----------



## Moon Dog

Really? Pretty sure I just won.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Don't be so sure - I win!


----------



## Kaoru

me


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not this time - I win!


----------



## scareme

Winner!


----------



## RoxyBlue

..but not for long. I win.


----------



## scareme

Must I say this again? Winner!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sayin' isn't doin' - I win!


----------



## scareme

Wins!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Your persistence is not paying off - I win!


----------



## Spooky1

Not anymore, I win


----------



## RoxyBlue

You know I love you, but I win


----------



## Monk

I win


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, I do.


----------



## Kaoru

me


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sorry, Ms K, I win this time.


----------



## Kaoru

guess again


----------



## RoxyBlue

I guess...ME!


----------



## Kaoru

nada


----------



## RoxyBlue

While you speak in tongues, I win.


----------



## rottincorps

Aha! you killed my father prepare to die.......I win


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nobody expects the Spanish Inquisition! I win


----------



## rottincorps

Daves not here.....I win


----------



## smileyface4u23

I'm here though...and I win


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hope you enjoyed it while it lasted - I win!


----------



## scareme

Winner!


----------



## RoxyBlue

But no longer, since I just won.


----------



## scareme

Winner!


----------



## Kaoru

me


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i win


----------



## scareme

Winner!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Just got back from running some errands and thought I'd stop by for a win.


----------



## scareme

That was short cause I win!


----------



## Kaoru

me again.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thought I was gonna get a win in here before Kaoru showed up


----------



## scareme

Win!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I believe we have a new winner here.


----------



## smileyface4u23

I win!


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, I do.


----------



## ededdeddy

winner Yeah ME


----------



## Kaoru

me


----------



## RoxyBlue

Say good morning to the one true Winner!


----------



## scareme

You had that title long enough, I win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

And now the title is returned to its rightful owner - I win!


----------



## scareme

Winner!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Really, you are quite mistaken - I win.


----------



## scareme

No, I win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, I am quite sure I win.


----------



## Kaoru

nope that be me.


----------



## scareme

Winner!


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope... I win!


----------



## Spooky1

That's enough winning from you Moon Dog, I win now!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sorry, dear, I win


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

ah RoxyBlue, sorry but I had to call the dogcatcher on your mangie mutts. They take you and your foam-at-the-mouth mutts away. I win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

My dogs have the last laugh when the police mistake you for an escaped convict and drag you away - I win


----------



## Spooky1

You surrendered the computer to do some paper mache, now I win.


----------



## smileyface4u23

I win


----------



## Kaoru

me


----------



## Moon Dog

It's good to be the winner!

That's me!

I win!


----------



## Spooky1

I agree, now that I win!


----------



## RoxyBlue

You're very agreeable, but I win.


----------



## Mr_Chicken

I hope you can agree with second place, Roxy!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Let's agree to disagree, Mr C - I win again!


----------



## Mr_Chicken

I disagree with that.
I win!


----------



## Spooky1

Not anymore, I win


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Wrongo-bongo Spooky! I win!


----------



## pyro

fighting over 2nd while---- i won


----------



## RoxyBlue

While you burst with misplaced pride, I win.


----------



## Mr_Chicken

That's not nice Roxy. I'll have to take over the winner position for that


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hey, isn't that your 3-axis Frankenstein running down the street?

Made you look! I win


----------



## Kaoru

me me!!


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Man that guy can run fast! 
Now if you'll excuse me, I have a thread to win.


----------



## Kaoru

not right now you dont.


----------



## pyro

your excused --i win


----------



## RoxyBlue

Pardon me, but I believe I win.


----------



## Kaoru

me again.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You look lovely standing there in second place - I win!


----------



## Mr_Chicken

You all can take a break now. I win!


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

I unplug the projector to Mr. Chicken's Madame Leota prop, while he scurries to plug it back in, I take his place and win!


----------



## smileyface4u23

I win.


----------



## Mr_Chicken

I win again


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did you ever catch that running Frankenstein?

BTW, I win.


----------



## scareme

Winner!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not at all - I win!


----------



## scareme

I win again!


----------



## Mr_Chicken

I didn't catch him, Rox. I figured he knows his way back home...like a dog 

I win!


----------



## scareme

I win again!


----------



## RoxyBlue

And lose again - I win!


----------



## Mr_Chicken

coming through!


----------



## RoxyBlue

...and being passed over for first place by me!


----------



## Mr_Chicken

What's that, Roxy? I can't hear you from all the way up here!


----------



## Kaoru

me


----------



## scareme

Winner!


----------



## Mr_Chicken

oh really?


----------



## scareme

Yes, that's me, Winner!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Go settle your differences while I win.


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Actually, Scareme and I have something in common-- we're going to beat you Roxy!
I'm winning though, FYI


----------



## RoxyBlue

You only _think_ you're winning, poor child.

FYI, you just lost


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*< -----------sneaks in and takes the Win!*


----------



## RoxyBlue

^gets distracted by a passing bunny rabbit and I win.


----------



## scareme

I win again!


----------



## Mr_Chicken

you lose again!


----------



## scareme

No, I'm the winner!


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

I start throwing cloves of garlic at scareme, as he runs away, I WIN !


----------



## Mr_Chicken

While you're throwing garlic, I win!


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

Outta' the way Chicken. One of your Frankenstein servos is smoking. While you check on it, I win!


----------



## Mr_Chicken

nice try, but he wasn't even turned ON! haha!

I win!


----------



## scareme

But I'm the winner!


----------



## Mr_Chicken

check again..I win!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Think I'll just stop in for a moment and win.


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Moment's over Rox!


----------



## Spooky1

As is your moment, I win.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*This moment is my moment. I win!*


----------



## Mr_Chicken

The end of another moment...I win!


----------



## Kaoru

me


----------



## RoxyBlue

Another momentous win for me!


----------



## Mr_Chicken

that's funny, it looks like you guys aren't winning anymore


----------



## RoxyBlue

Neither are you, Mr C!


----------



## Mr_Chicken

I wouldn't be so sure about that if I were you!


----------



## Kaoru

me


----------



## scareme

I'm the winner here.


----------



## Moon Dog

Winner coming through!


----------



## RoxyBlue

..and being passed by the new winner!


----------



## Kaoru

me


----------



## Devils Chariot

nope. we'll keep posting till this server crashes too!


----------



## RoxyBlue

While you run to the aid of the crashing server, I win!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*...and now I win!*


----------



## Mr_Chicken

*I Win!!!!!*


----------



## Devils Chariot

keep trying losers!


----------



## Mr_Chicken

who you callin' loser, loser?


----------



## Devils Chariot

keep trying


----------



## Moon Dog

Likewise...


----------



## RoxyBlue

This is just so easy for me...


----------



## Devils Chariot

I can do this forever (but I wont) but I could


----------



## Mr_Chicken

You won't? Good, then I'll keep winning


----------



## RoxyBlue

Go home, boys. I win!


----------



## Kaoru

me


----------



## Mr_Chicken

and the winner is...me!


----------



## Spooky1

Mr. C, I think you should have said "was", I win


----------



## Mr_Chicken

"is" will do just fine


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

As Mr. Chicken finds that his blogspot has been suspended and goes to deal with it...I take his place and win.


----------



## DarkLore

Swweet. I win.


----------



## DarkLore

Holy cow....I win again.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

Your double posting negates each other...so I'm still the winner!!


----------



## Mr_Chicken

losers!

I win!


----------



## Moon Dog

I win!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ya can't win hiding in the shadows, MD. I win.


----------



## Spooky1

Just because you're the posting queen, doesn't mean you win. I win!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thanks for paving the way to the winner's circle for me, honey


----------



## Mr_Chicken

I win!


----------



## RoxyBlue

You just don't know when to quit, do you?

I win. So there


----------



## Mr_Chicken

but I'm still winning


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, really, you aren't.

I win!


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Roxy, Roxy, Roxy, when will you learn? I'm ALWAYS winning!


----------



## Kaoru

me


----------



## Mr_Chicken

winner!


----------



## Kaoru

nope that be me.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I believe I'm the one doing all the winning here.


----------



## Mr_Chicken

you may now take a break....I win!


----------



## RoxyBlue

No break needed when winning is so effortless.


----------



## Mr_Chicken

I win


----------



## RoxyBlue

Your efforts are noble but useless - I win!


----------



## smileyface4u23

I win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I see you're keeping Mr Chicken company back there in second place.

Winner here!


----------



## Kaoru

me


----------



## Mr_Chicken

winner coming through!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thanks for announcing me, Mr C - I win!


----------



## Mr_Chicken

not so fast!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Can't help it - I win!


----------



## Mr_Chicken

I'll help you...I win!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thanks for helping me win, Mr C. You are a true gentleman


----------



## Mr_Chicken

A gentleman who's winning!


----------



## RoxyBlue

And now beaten by a lady


----------



## Mr_Chicken

a losing lady


----------



## RoxyBlue

Everyone thinks I'm a very winning lady


----------



## Mr_Chicken

I'm winninger!


----------



## Kaoru

me!


----------



## scareme

Winner!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm sure Mr Chicken appreciates your losing in his place.


I win!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*<--------Sneaks in (ignores the friendly bickering) and WINS!!!!!!!*


----------



## Mr_Chicken

friendly?! this is war!


----------



## RoxyBlue

You just lost the battle, Mr C!

I win!


----------



## Mr_Chicken

I only lost the battle...you've just lost the war!


----------



## scareme

I win!


----------



## Mr_Chicken

better luck next time, scareme!


----------



## scareme

This must be the next time cause I win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Oops, looks like you both just lost!


----------



## Kaoru

me again


----------



## Mr_Chicken

I win!


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, you lose, no matter what it says in "The Person Above My Post" thread


----------



## Mr_Chicken

not so fast, Foxy Roxy!


----------



## Kaoru

me again


----------



## Mr_Chicken

cut it out, K!


----------



## DarkLore

Not you...its me.


----------



## Mr_Chicken

but I'm the one winning...


----------



## Kaoru

me


----------



## Mr_Chicken

winner!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i win


----------



## RoxyBlue

Step aside, Bro, and let a winner through.


----------



## Mr_Chicken

"a winner" being me, of course


----------



## RoxyBlue

You just can't seem to hold the tittle long, though. I win!


And I just hit 12,000 posts! DOUBLE winner!!!!


----------



## Mr_Chicken

yay Roxy! Do you get a purple and green feather boa now?


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Mr_Chicken said:


> yay Roxy! Do you get a purple and green feather boa now?


Yes, and I get to beat you again, too! What more could a winner ask?


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Sorry, you will have to move over. I win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Shall I share first place with you? Nah!


I win


----------



## Spooky1

Sharing is good, but I win now!


----------



## Spooky1

I'm still the winner, woot!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Don't let it go to your head, honey

I win!


----------



## scareme

Winner!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hello, Scareme!

Oops, looks like I just won


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

*Roxy* - the phone's ringing. It's for you. It's from:

The winner.


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, funny guy, looks who's laughing (and WINNING) now!


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

Me?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sorry, wrong answer.


I win!


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

RoxyBlue said:


> I win!


Do you?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes, I believe I do


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

Okay - you win.

Oh wait... You _don't_.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You get points for persistence, but I still win


----------



## Kaoru

me me me!!!


----------



## Moon Dog

I win!


----------



## ededdeddy

gone for two weeks and back as winner


----------



## RoxyBlue

Didn't last long, did it?


----------



## Kaoru

me


----------



## rottincorps

at night time I will always win!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Until the sun rises and your victory vanishes like a smoking vampire!


I win


----------



## lewlew

That's right. You win the opportunity to watch me take first place. 

I win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You must mean first place in the loser's circle, lewlew, because I just won again.


----------



## Joiseygal

I win, but for some strange reason I think it will not be for long.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You must be psychic, Joisey


I win!


----------



## Spooky1

You victory was short lived, I win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

We'll see about that - I win!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

I'm still waiting for my cheque!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

"Cheque" this - I win!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

aw poop!
no wait it is me again!


----------



## Kaoru

me me me!


----------



## RoxyBlue

No no no!

I win


----------



## Kaoru

me again!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

i'll take some of that action


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not while I'm here!


----------



## Kaoru

try again!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thanks, I think I will


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

I think you've won for long enough!
me time!


----------



## Kaoru

me me!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Call it a day - I win!


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

Ah Roxy, just pack it up and fo'-get-about-it...i win!


----------



## smileyface4u23

I win.


----------



## rottincorps

Its 1100 pm and i have 7 more hours to go........so Ill always win at night!....TRY ME!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Now it's morning (sort of)...and I win!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i win


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not really


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

im think so


----------



## RoxyBlue

But you're wrong.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

not all the time


----------



## Joiseygal

I figure I will do this game again for Ho status so I win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

While you're working on that ho thing, I win.


----------



## rottincorps

Guess what it's late and I win!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Guess what - it's early (in California) and I win!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i win


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Sorry, kid.

I won.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

NO you didn't JT.

I win!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

now me!


----------



## scareme

Winner!


----------



## Draik41895

is me!


----------



## rottincorps

It's 1:30 am in Ca...........and I win


----------



## Kaoru

me


----------



## rottincorps

Im back I win


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I win.


----------



## Kaoru

me


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good morning, all you lovely losers,er, I mean, people


I win!


----------



## Kaoru

me me me.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think you mean me.


----------



## silent night

i won and i quit... the winner


----------



## rottincorps

when you quit... then you for fit and cant win.......Oh ya I win


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I win.


----------



## Kaoru

me again


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nothing like a cup of hot pumpkin spice coffee to go along with my win.


----------



## skeletonowl

And I zoom ahead! Winner!


----------



## RoxyBlue

"Yo, Elvis!"

Made you look - I win!


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Roxy must be sleeping. I win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm awake - and I win!


----------



## stick

I figure I jump in and try to win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nice try, but I win.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

Hi Roxy, me again, just here to push you outta' the way and take over as winner.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not so fast, Fiend! I win!


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

LOL....I'm back..in the winners circle !


----------



## Draik41895

i win


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

Curfew started, time to go back in the house Draik, I win!


----------



## smileyface4u23

I win!


----------



## rottincorps

Nothing like being up at 12:38am on the west coast and knowing that I'm the WINNER


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Pardon me while I stretch my legs a bit and win.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Afraid not.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Yuh-huh!


----------



## Spooky1

Hope you enjoyed your win, it's over now. I win!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi, honey - oops, I just took the win from you


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

I thought I was the undisputed winner of the UNIVERSE!!! verse, verse, verse...
Umm, was that maybe a little over the top? you can tell me I can take it.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Take this, then - YOU LOSE! Mwa ha ha!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

Cruussssshed! no wait I win again!


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

I kick your avatar coffin over and while your pickin' it back up, I step in and win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You stop for a latte at the mall and I win.


----------



## Spooky1

I throw a box of milkbones behind you and your dogs pull you back, I win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

A bird flying by poops in your open mouth and, while you gag, I win!


----------



## rottincorps

I'm back and its day time ......and I WIN!


----------



## Kaoru

me me me!


----------



## rottincorps

No NO No....I win!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Go to bed, Rottin - I win!


----------



## rottincorps

Nope I'm on days now....so I WIN!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Afraid not - I win!


----------



## ededdeddy

you mean I won


----------



## RoxyBlue

How nice to see you again, ed...losing

I win


----------



## rottincorps

Here I come to save the dayyyyyyyy I win!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i win


----------



## rottincorps

Nope I Win


----------



## Rohr Manor

WhooooooooHoooooooooo I WIN!!


----------



## rottincorps

Wrongoo! I Win


----------



## RoxyBlue

Think I'll just take a moment to win before calling it a night.


----------



## rottincorps

OK NOW PAY ATTENTION >>>>>1500 posts I WIN!


----------



## Moon Dog

Just checking in... yup, I'm still winning!


----------



## Joiseygal

You lose I win!


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope, still winning!


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Wooohoooo! Need I say more?


----------



## RoxyBlue

You can say "Congratulations, Roxy, on your win!"


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I don't think so. I win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Be reasonable, my dear - I win.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Sorry, you are sadly mistaken. I win.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

losers!

winner just stepped in!


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Not for long. I win.


----------



## Spooky1

Your victory was short, I win!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

short you say...lol

laughing as you were crossing the finish line...then tripping on your laces....you did not place.
I sir have won.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You're out of practice, old man


I win!


----------



## ededdeddy

Swooping in to WIN


----------



## RoxyBlue

Only to overshoot the line and crash & burn


I win!


----------



## rottincorps

Im still the BIG WEENNER..........OH crap I meen I WIN


----------



## RoxyBlue

Excuse me, but I win


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

Ah no. I chained up your walker, you can't move, so I win.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Me!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Let me show you how this winning thing is done.


----------



## Decrepit Desecr8shun

Im a weiner 2!!! mmm..w8?!? winner I mean!!


----------



## Decrepit Desecr8shun

I won!!! Give me my MONEY!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lady Nyxie

No money for you! I win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did someone call for a winner? I'm here!


----------



## KStone

W I N N E R W I N N E R 
Chicken Dinner!


----------



## RoxyBlue

While you grab your takeout dinner, I win!


----------



## KStone

You need to put your frozen dinner back in the microwave...... I win !!


----------



## RoxyBlue

You open the fridge to get a microwave dinner and the ice tray falls out and hits you, knocking you out...COLD


I win


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

While laughing hysterically at KStone, you fall back from your chair and hit your head on a tombstone prop, which causes you to get paint and liquid nail in your hair. While your in the bathroom screaming from all the hair you have to cut off....I win!! (whew!)


----------



## RoxyBlue

As you raise your trophy high above your head, a flock of geese flies over and pelts you with massive quantities of poop, burying you completely. You drop the trophy and...I win!


----------



## Spooky1

Even winners must go to bed sometime, now I win.


----------



## Kaoru

me me me!


----------



## RoxyBlue

No,no, no!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

sorry dear lady, your husband is too distracting ....I have won.


----------



## RoxyBlue

True, he can be distracting, but that won't stop me from winning now


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

Lol, well, well, well, RoxyBlue. It seems as though the blotter acid is wearing off and you realize that your 3 vicious dogs are actually gerbils and that your being chased by Richard Gere. While your running, I'm struttin' into the winners circle.


----------



## Decrepit Desecr8shun

Gotta be quick on your feet,specially w/ zombies about!!! I WIN!!!!

"Most people want 2 go like my grandfather,peaceful and asleep...not like his passengers,screaming & awake!"


----------



## Decrepit Desecr8shun

Fiend4Halloween said:


> Lol, well, well, well, RoxyBlue. It seems as though the blotter acid is wearing off and you realize that your 3 vicious dogs are actually gerbils and that your being chased by Richard Gere. While your running, I'm struttin' into the winners circle.


 Richard Gere does'nt scare anyone! Richard Simmon's scares the coco pebbles out of me tho!!! LMAO!!!!

Oh yeah,strut in the winners circle all ya want but your still the 1st loooser!!!


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

I win! (Guess you don't know about the "gerbil incident" !!)


----------



## RoxyBlue

Gerbil or no gerbil, I win!


----------



## Decrepit Desecr8shun

Fiend4Halloween said:


> I win! (Guess you don't know about the "gerbil incident" !!)


Nope,but I'm listening raptly!!!! Tho, I still win...HaHHAAAHHAHHAAAA!!!

Still wanna know bout the gerbil incident!!! No backin down from that one! Hope it's not the type I heard about in the 80's!?!:ninja:


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

Victory is mine! booyah!!


----------



## Decrepit Desecr8shun

Spooky1 said:


> Even winners must go to bed sometime, now I win.


Nah,nice try tho! Insomniac's always win!!!

"Light just thinks it's fast.darkness is always there 1st & w8ing on the light!"


----------



## Decrepit Desecr8shun

I still WIN!!! Noone can DEFEAT ME!!! ;^{>


----------



## scareme

Except me. Winner!


----------



## Kaoru

Me!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Tsk, tsk, amateurs! I win!


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

Ha! Roxy has a dizzy spell and goes to find shade to rest....I win.


----------



## Parabola

I just finished watching season 3 of the State so it looks like I win twice!


----------



## Spooky1

You can go back to watching TV, I win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

While you take pictures of your tombstone peeper, I win!


----------



## rottincorps

IM back......12:39am ....I WIN!


----------



## RoxyBlue

So sorry to see you losing like this...NOT!!

I win.


----------



## Kaoru

me!


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, me!


----------



## Monk

well,well,well looks like I've pulled off a come from behind win!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yeah, think this winning is easy since you're all rested up, do you?

Oh, and I just won.


----------



## Bone Dancer

well it looks like I am the last one, what did I win.


----------



## joker

RoxyBlue said:


> Yeah, think this winning is easy since you're all rested up, do you?
> 
> Oh, and I just won.


Starting to see how you got your 12,899+ posts...lol.

Oh and this *my* last post so I WIN!!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

But in the end, there can only be one, Joker, and it's ME!


----------



## Monk

I win


again!


----------



## RoxyBlue

You lose...again!


I win


----------



## Kaoru

me again!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Your persistence will not pay off - I win!


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

RoxyBlue said:


> Your persistence will not pay off - I win!


Exactly. I win!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Look again, Fiend!


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I believe that is an incorrect statement - I win!


----------



## Moon Dog

Roxy almost snuck away with the win... almost! 

I win!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nice try, Moon Dog, but I'm back and I win!


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I win. I win. I win.

Did I mention that I win?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did I mention that you lost?


I win.


----------



## Monk

I Win!


----------



## Kaoru

me!


----------



## scareme

Winner!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi, scareme, how's it going?

Oh, sorry, but I win now


----------



## Kaoru

Nope not tonight Roxy

That be me for now....


----------



## RoxyBlue

Don't think so, missy!

I win.


----------



## Kaoru

hehehehe...me.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Bump. I win!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not so fast!


I win!


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Not for long. I win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'll just take that win off your hands now.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You again, eh? Well. I still win.


----------



## Moon Dog

Guess again!

I win!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I guess maybe I win.


----------



## Wildcat

Been a while since I've seen you.
What a sweetie, little miss blue.
But like the days of the pasts, I have come again to play.
To put you back in second place, and take the win away.
:kisskin:


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats on your win Wildcat, but step aside it's my turn now.


----------



## Wildcat

Your turn to take second place.

I win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Wildcat, how nice to see you again, and a poem! How sweet!

And you just LOST!!!!!


----------



## Moon Dog

Practice what you preach...

I win!


----------



## Wildcat

Good thing I'm not religious cause,

I win.


----------



## Spooky1

Bless you my son for letting me pass, I win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Step aside for the One True Winner!


----------



## Wildcat

Thanks for clearing the path for me Roxy. How thoughtful.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You are a true gentleman, so you always let the ladies go first.


----------



## Wildcat

Don't you know? We're all equal now. :jol:

(Nudges past for the win)


----------



## RoxyBlue

In that case (bitch-slaps Wildcat and knocks him down) - I win!


----------



## Wildcat

lmao. Holding side as I chuckle past for the win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You get a stitch in your side and fall down in pain as I win.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i win


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

I point out a sale on Halloween items. All run to it, which leaves me alone, to win!


----------



## dflowers2

Hello, I would like to welcome you to second palce, because I just won!


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

Uh, well in that case, you can have your 2nd place, cuz I'm taking 1st back.


----------



## scareme

Except while you two were arguing, I won.


----------



## Spooky1

Oh really, it looks like I've won to me.


----------



## scareme

I don't know where you are looking, cause I win.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

No contest. I win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I will contest that assertion by winning.


----------



## scareme

Winner!


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, the word here would be "loser".


I win!


----------



## scareme

Except I'm the winner.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Except you're not.


----------



## scareme

Except I am.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Except now I am.


----------



## scareme

No I am.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You think you are, but it's actually me.


----------



## joker

Ha haaa!

Wrong again!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Trying to take the title, are you?


I win!


----------



## joker

RoxyBlue said:


> Trying to take the title, are you?
> 
> I win!


Naaaaaaa! I just like being a nuisance sometimes.....muwahahahaha!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I zap you with my ACME brand Nuisance Eraser, and take my title back!


----------



## The Archivist

I finally win at something!! Yay!!  Where's my prize? Do I get to choose who, I mean what I get to take?


----------



## joker

The Archivist said:


> I finally win at something!! Yay!!  Where's my prize? Do I get to choose who, I mean what I get to take?


You would have had I not posted.


----------



## RoxyBlue

And so would you if I had not reappeared


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I won in the wrong thread and now I won here too.

Wow.

Me.

Winner.


----------



## scareme

It's simple. I win.


----------



## Moon Dog

You won?

Nope, I win!


----------



## smileyface4u23

Until now...cause now I win!


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good morning to all those who must now fight over who gets second place.


----------



## ededdeddy

Must be you cause I'm in first


----------



## scareme

Except I win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Perhaps you are mistaken about that.


----------



## Spooky1

No, I'm sure I've won.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

nope, I'm sure you lost. I won.


----------



## scareme

Winner!


----------



## Wildcat

Why thank you scareme for recognizing my win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Vodka is clear
And so is gin
You're a loser
Because I win!


----------



## scareme

I win I win I win


----------



## RoxyBlue

You lose, you lose, you lose


----------



## scareme

Na unn Winner!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not this time, nanny nanny boo boo!


----------



## scareme

Now wait one dog-gone minute. I win.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

Man I havn't won in quite some time! Yah for me!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Your victory dance is premature - I win!


----------



## joker

RoxyBlue said:


> Your victory dance is premature - I win!


Only if having more posts than anyone else on the forum....lol.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You amuse me while I win, joker


----------



## joker

RoxyBlue said:


> You amuse me while I win, joker


Well I guess that counts as my one good deed for the day


----------



## RoxyBlue

That's right - you get bonus points but STILL lose


----------



## joker

But if your post is before mine how do I lose?

It's ok RoxyBlue no one really counts 2nd place as the first loser


----------



## RoxyBlue

Looks as if your post is now before mine, so guess what?:googly:


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i win


----------



## RoxyBlue

Came all the way out here from the West coast only to lose...tsk, tsk, such a shame


----------



## Spooky1

It's a shame you're not the winner any more, I win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sorry, honey, but I must disagree


----------



## Moon Dog

Disagree all you want, you still lose and I win!


----------



## RoxyBlue

One more win before going home - hi, Moon Dog!


----------



## Moon Dog

One more loss as well!

Hello Roxy... I win!


----------



## RoxyBlue

(pssst - not really)


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

*puts on Acme clown shoe and boots Roxy

I WIN !


----------



## RoxyBlue

*drops an ACME brand anvil and smashes Fiend


I win


----------



## joker

It's me again Margaret


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

"jokes" on you....I win!


----------



## Kaoru

Me


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nothing like starting the week with a win!


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

Funny, I was thinking the same thing. I win!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ya thought wrong, Fiend!

I win!


----------



## scareme

I win!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not anymore.


----------



## Spooky1

I am the winner now!


----------



## RoxyBlue

You'll always be a winner in my eyes....except HERE!


----------



## scareme

Winner!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I was thinking of another word for your place in line.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

While you're thinking... I win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I don't think so


----------



## Spooky1

While you think, I win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You and Lady Nyxie think alike - and both lose


I win!


----------



## scareme

Winner!


----------



## The Archivist

I'm a weiner!! Hehehehe...


----------



## scareme

I win!


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, I win.


----------



## Night Watchman

To be the man you gotta be the man, and right now I'm the champ.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Just goes to show, if you want a job done right, ask a woman

I win!


----------



## Night Watchman

Still the man!


----------



## Spooky1

You was da man, Now I rule!


----------



## Night Watchman

I'm Back, and rules changed.


----------



## rottincorps

Me


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hey, rottin, how's it goin'?

Oh, and I win!


----------



## Night Watchman

Until now.


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, no, I was correct the first time.


----------



## scareme

I win!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hold up a mirror and see the new winner - me!


----------



## Night Watchman

That mirror just cracked! New Champ - me.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Just finished a three hour theater production and still had energy enough for a win.


----------



## Night Watchman

You can't be the winner because I am.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Of course I can


----------



## Spooky1

Since I'm just sitting around here at work, I win. (doesn't seem to make me feel any better)


----------



## RoxyBlue

So sad that you're at work AND losing


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i win


----------



## RoxyBlue

Don't think so, BB


----------



## Hauntful

The winner is me I guess


----------



## RoxyBlue

I guess differently


----------



## Night Watchman

You guessed wrong.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm never wrong about winning


----------



## Night Watchman

You are now.


----------



## landscapeman

I am I last? lol


----------



## RoxyBlue

You am second!


----------



## Night Watchman

Is that because I'm first.


----------



## RoxyBlue

In your dreams, Night! I win.


----------



## Night Watchman

Dreams do come true. The belt is back around my waist!!!!


----------



## Spooky1

But I tied an anchor to the belt, I win.


----------



## Night Watchman

I'm still here.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Still here in second place, I believe.


----------



## Night Watchman

Yes you are in second place. That must mean I am champ!!!


----------



## Spooky1

When is 2nd the champ? I win!


----------



## Draik41895

i win!!!!!


----------



## Hauntful

Aha, I win! Win win win! Well for now that is...


----------



## Night Watchman

Champ!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Or is it "chump"?


I win!


----------



## Night Watchman

I noticed you were on so I came back for my title! You spelt it wrong its CHAMP!


----------



## RoxyBlue

While you were looking up the spelling, I won!


----------



## Spooky1

I sent a Chimp after the champ, now I win.


----------



## Night Watchman

You must have slipped on a banana while chasing the chimp because I'm the Champ.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You might be champing at the bit, but I still win.


----------



## Night Watchman

I was watching and I'm the champ.


----------



## RoxyBlue

(made you look!)

Winner!


----------



## Night Watchman

You didn't just do that!!! 
Champ!


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, still the winner


----------



## Night Watchman

Thanks for congratulating me because I'm the champ.


----------



## scareme

Winner!


----------



## Hauntful

Not now you are!... The winner is talking right now.. And that is me!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Say hello to the new winner!


----------



## Hauntful

Bye Winner! Nice knowing you. And in comes the new again


----------



## RoxyBlue

Out with the new, in with the new - sorta

I win!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

Howisit that I always have to dethrone Roxy!
me win!


----------



## Night Watchman

It's like Ground Hog Day because I'm champ...again.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Just like GroundHog Day, the same thing keeps happening to you day after day - losing to ME!


----------



## Night Watchman

Or beat you - I win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

In your dreams, perhaps, but this is reality.


----------



## Night Watchman

Dreams come true. I win.


----------



## Kaoru

me


----------



## Night Watchman

This is a war you might not want to get involved in. I win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Too late for both of you - I win!


----------



## Night Watchman

I'm still here and you lose. Champ.


----------



## Moon Dog

Not anymore... I win!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thanks for pushing that upstart aside, Moon Dog

Oops, sorry - I win!


----------



## ededdeddy

no I win


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi, loser, er, I mean ed!


I win!


----------



## Bone To Pick

I haven't won anything in a while. But that's all changed now because...

I WIN!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Fame is fleeting, Bone.

I win.


----------



## Kaoru

me again


----------



## Night Watchman

Champ.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not!


----------



## Night Watchman

Come on, yes I am.


----------



## scareme

Winner!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you talking about me?


----------



## Rohr Manor

No am talking about MEEEEE!! I WIN!!


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Sorry to crash this party, but I am winning once again


----------



## Devils Chariot

now i am.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You mean you WERE!

I win, thank you very much.


----------



## scareme

Winner!


----------



## Night Watchman

You are very welcome for letting me win.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

As Night Watchman runs to stomp out the fire from the bag of poop that I just ignited, I take over first place and win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You laugh so hard at the sight of Night Watchman stomping out the flaming poop bag that you forget to cross the finish line - I win!


----------



## Night Watchman

The funny thing is you put the bag at the wrong house, and while you were laughing so was I with my championship!!!


----------



## Moon Dog

While you folks were arguing about poop, I win!


----------



## RoxyBlue

While you were picking up after yourself, I won.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i win


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not amymore.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

except for now


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think not.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i think so


----------



## RoxyBlue

You were King for an hour, but your time is up now.


----------



## Dead Center

And out of no where "Dead Center" takes the lead....


----------



## Spooky1

Did you enjoy first, now enjoy second.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I won, and I'd like to thank the Academy for my trophy.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Just 'cause you started the thread doesn't mean you'll finish it.

I win!


----------



## Spooky1

Just because you're the Queen Post Ho doesn't mean you'll stay the winner.


----------



## Toktorill

I win for the first time!

... on page 317?

Wow, you guys are hardcore.


----------



## scareme

Hardcore is my middle name. Winner!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you sure that middle name doesn't begin with an "L"?

I win!


----------



## Night Watchman

The more things change the more I win!


----------



## scareme

Winner!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'll take that trophy if you don't mind.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Uh, hands off.

I be dah winnah.


----------



## Night Watchman

It is spelt WINNER which I am.


----------



## Spooky1

Not anymore my friend, I win.


----------



## Jack Reaper

Nope...me!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Meet the new winner!


----------



## scareme

I'll look in the mirror.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you see my winning reflection?


----------



## scareme

I win!


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, really, I do.


----------



## scareme

You'll have to go to bed sometime. Winner!


----------



## The Pod

I'm winning now!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not anymore!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

It's great to win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes, it is


----------



## The Pod

Mine now......


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Sorry I win. Game ovah.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Didn't last long, did it?


----------



## The Pod

I'm back!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

So am I


----------



## The Pod

but I'm last!


----------



## scareme

Winner!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm back in the saddle in spite of the late night!


----------



## The Pod

Must have been a late night Roxy..... You're getting tired... slowing down.... And I'm now last!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

You are now second.


----------



## The Pod

not from where I'm standing.....


----------



## RoxyBlue

You must be looking backwards, Pod - I win!


----------



## Night Watchman

That was then this is now - Winner.


----------



## Spooky1

Not for long, I win now.


----------



## Night Watchman

Can't be I won.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I see you correctly used the past tense of "win" for yourself - now I win!


----------



## The Pod

It's not over yet......


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes, it is


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Indeed it is.

Now, my subjects, fetch my slippers! lol


----------



## RoxyBlue

Fetch your own slippers, Mr Second Place!

I win


----------



## The Pod

I'm Last!!!!!


----------



## Spooky1

No you're second, I rule.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thanks for holding a place for me, honey - I win!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i win


----------



## RoxyBlue

How's it going, Jeromy?

Oops, you just lost


----------



## The Pod

so did you Roxy....


----------



## RoxyBlue

Persistent little creature, aren't you, Pod?

I still win, though - BWA HA HA!


----------



## Night Watchman

Not so fast. The champ is here.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

im fantastic thanks for asking roxy!!!

i win


----------



## Evil Queen

You are sooo 10 hours ago. I'm winning now.


----------



## Jack Reaper

Neener neener!


----------



## Evil Queen




----------



## RoxyBlue

Cute smiley faces will get you nowhere in this game - I win!


----------



## Jack Reaper

It is true....how can one compete with someone with 14,000+ posts in under 1 yr?
But I am winning for now!


----------



## The Pod

Didn't last long......


----------



## Jack Reaper

Nor does anything else...


----------



## The Pod

But I can keep trying!!!!


----------



## Jack Reaper

That is all any of us can do...


----------



## RoxyBlue

No more arguments - I win.


----------



## Jack Reaper

Who's argueing?


----------



## Jack Reaper

Hey look! I cannot spell!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Cool!

But I still win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You are dear to my heart, JT, but I have no qualms about taking the lead from you


----------



## Jack Reaper

Not so fast.....


----------



## RoxyBlue

11 minutes is long enough for you - I win now.


----------



## Jack Reaper

Heck....I've held it longer.....


----------



## Evil Queen

Awww 5 hours and I came and spoiled it for you. Hahahaha


----------



## RoxyBlue

Six minutes and yer outta here!


----------



## Evil Queen

Oh look it's me again!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I wave as I pass you by to the win!


----------



## Evil Queen

too late


----------



## RoxyBlue

For you, that is


----------



## Evil Queen

I'm still here!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Nope, I won. And my bros are here to celebrate.


----------



## Evil Queen

hahaha nice try JT.


----------



## RoxyBlue

While you laugh, I slip by you for the win.


----------



## Evil Queen

Laughed my way right past you.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...and promptly fell inches from the finish line - I win!


----------



## Evil Queen

As long as I finish behind you I win!


----------



## Goblin

Look who snuck in here and took it away from you.


----------



## Evil Queen

Hey you give that back!


----------



## Goblin

Come and get it! lol


----------



## Evil Queen

When did you get roller skates?


----------



## Goblin

Who needs roller skates when you have super speed?


----------



## Evil Queen

No doping


----------



## Goblin

Just winning!


----------



## Evil Queen

Not yet you're not.


----------



## Goblin

Beating you on three forums now!


----------



## Jack Reaper

I fart in thy general direction


----------



## Night Watchman

Be more specific because I win.


----------



## Evil Queen

Ummm I am winning.


----------



## Goblin

Till i came back.


----------



## Evil Queen

Isn't it your bedtime?


----------



## Night Watchman

Not mine.


----------



## scareme

Winner!


----------



## Goblin

Not while I'm around.


----------



## Night Watchman

Back on top.


----------



## Evil Queen

Ooowee look at me, I'm the winner, yessiree!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Don't think so, Evil.


----------



## Night Watchman

Not today.


----------



## Evil Queen

Today, tomorrow and always.


----------



## Night Watchman

Or Nevermore


----------



## Goblin

I am last as usual


----------



## Evil Queen

Scoot over, wide load comin thru!


----------



## Night Watchman

Thanks for moving over so I could win.


----------



## Goblin

Should I slow down so ya'll can keep up?


----------



## Night Watchman

I just ran past.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I really enjoy seeing all of you run around while I lounge in the winner's circle.


----------



## Goblin

Really? I thought you were running a little slow.


----------



## Night Watchman

Lounge is closed the winner is here.


----------



## Goblin

He is now


----------



## Evil Queen

Thanks for keeping my place for me.


----------



## Goblin

Thank you for keeping it warm for me


----------



## Night Watchman

Did I knock you off your seat?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hello, losers


----------



## Goblin

Loser? When I'm clearly in the lead?


----------



## Night Watchman

Second is not the lead.


----------



## Evil Queen

It is when you want to be last.


----------



## Goblin

I am last..........


----------



## scareme

Winner


----------



## RoxyBlue

New winner!


----------



## Goblin

Yeah I am!


----------



## Kaoru

me


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi, K!

Oops, me!


----------



## Kaoru

hey Roxy....
hehehe..me again


----------



## Goblin

Last is all mine again!


----------



## Evil Queen

until now


----------



## Goblin

Why? Somebody show up?


----------



## scareme

Winner!


----------



## Kaoru

me


----------



## Goblin

If me is spelled G-O-B-L-I-N


----------



## Night Watchman

Winner


----------



## Goblin

Yes I am.....again!


----------



## Night Watchman

Can't get there from here


----------



## Goblin

But you can get close enough


----------



## Kaoru

me


----------



## Goblin

Me too.


----------



## scareme

Winner!


----------



## Wildcat

OOhh lookey here. I win:jol:


----------



## Night Watchman

No you didn't.


----------



## Goblin

Cause I did


----------



## Jack Reaper

Never surrender


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

Look I'm a weiner!!


----------



## scareme

You are a weiner, but I'm the winner.


----------



## The Creepster

Hmmm


----------



## scareme

Yes, I'm the winner.


----------



## The Creepster

Insanity


----------



## The Creepster

now what


----------



## scareme

What? I win.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i win


----------



## scareme

No I win


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

nope i do


----------



## scareme

except I do


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

except not


----------



## scareme

Liar liar, pants on fire. I win.


----------



## Jack Reaper

Possibly 6hrs ago


----------



## Moon Dog

That would be correct because I win!


----------



## scareme

Winner!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Time for a new winner, folks.


----------



## scareme

And that's me


----------



## Night Watchman

Champ is back.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Champ all you want, but I still win.


----------



## scareme

Not exactly, I win.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

What a nice day to win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes, it is, thanks!


----------



## fxartist

guess who just won...me!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Really? Uhm no.

G'night, I be the winner.


----------



## Moon Dog

I win!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not this time around.


----------



## scareme

Winner!


----------



## Moon Dog

That would be me!


----------



## The Pod

Nope..... I'm last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

And you will remain last now that I'm in first place.


----------



## Spooky1

Hi Honey, Hope you don't mind if I WIN!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hope you don't mind losing to me


----------



## Meat Tickler

HMMMM anything in here to eat???????????? Me Winna winna winner!!!!


----------



## The Pod

I can take it from here.....


----------



## Spooky1

You can go now, I win.


----------



## The Pod

You took second.....


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, you did.


----------



## The Pod

Don't think so.....


----------



## scareme

..because I win.


----------



## The Pod

not yet you do.....


----------



## scareme

Won again!


----------



## The Pod

you may have won.... but I'm last!


----------



## Jack Reaper

Had to break that bubble


----------



## RoxyBlue

Pardon me for bursting your bubble, but I win.


----------



## The Creepster

Nope.....I win


----------



## RoxyBlue

Let's all start the day right by watching me win.


----------



## Mr_Chicken

That was boring. Let's try something else, Roxy


----------



## The Pod

Sorry Mr. C. I'll take the lead now.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Mr_Chicken said:


> That was boring. Let's try something else, Roxy


LMAO! Okay, now I have to kill you while I win


----------



## The Pod

RoxyBlue said:


> LMAO! Okay, now I have to kill you while I win


While you're busy killing, I'll take the lead again!


----------



## Spooky1

You stop to watch the gory kill, and I win!


----------



## RoxyBlue

You fumble for your camera to get pictures of the kill and I slip by and win.


----------



## The Pod

You just slip into second place...... I'm winning.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Only in your dreams, Pod, only in your dreams...


----------



## Bloodhound

Sneaking in for a win!!! Take care!!


----------



## The Pod

back to take the lead


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hey, Bloodhound, haven't seen you for a while!

Excuse me while I take the lead again, Pod


----------



## The Pod

And I take it right back....


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i win


----------



## The Creepster

No me


----------



## smileyface4u23

Nope, sorry...it's me!!


----------



## The Creepster

wrong... I always win


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not really


----------



## The Creepster

your right


----------



## Jack Reaper

Thou Shall not win!


----------



## Night Watchman

But I shall.


----------



## The Creepster

not win


----------



## Night Watchman

back to champ.


----------



## The Creepster

not even close


----------



## Night Watchman

closer than you think.


----------



## The Creepster

ok I win


----------



## Night Watchman

not today.


----------



## The Creepster

look over there....its me winning


----------



## Night Watchman

where... nevermind I won.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Always good to see you behind me, Night.


----------



## Night Watchman

but I'm in front.


----------



## RoxyBlue

In front of the losers line, perhaps.


----------



## Night Watchman

you must know where that line is because your there.


----------



## scareme

Winner!


----------



## The Creepster

thanks


----------



## scareme

No, thank you!


----------



## Night Watchman

Thank you both.


----------



## The Creepster

wow I need to get to Vegas ....


----------



## scareme

Winner, everytime!


----------



## The Creepster

roll them bones....


----------



## The Pod

I'm in the lead today!


----------



## scareme

You were...


----------



## The Pod

still am.....


----------



## scareme

not now..


----------



## The Pod

are too


----------



## RoxyBlue

No bickering - I win!


----------



## scareme

am not

I was trying to bicker, and Roxy beat me.


----------



## The Pod

I win!


----------



## scareme

Winner!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Actually, I'm the winner.


----------



## The Pod

No, I'm the winner.


----------



## The Creepster

winner winner chicken dinner


----------



## The Pod

I'm still last.


----------



## The Creepster

Squish....


----------



## RoxyBlue

There's something on your shoe.


MADE YOU LOOK - I win!


----------



## The Creepster

yes...its called Victory


----------



## The Pod

I'm still alive!!!


----------



## The Creepster

I forgot you cant kill evil arachnids


----------



## The Pod

can't beat them either.......


----------



## The Creepster

but I have a much longer stride...so I will win


----------



## The Pod

more legs..... faster.....


----------



## The Creepster

not if I pull them off....

then I will win


----------



## The Pod

You'll have to catch me first.....


----------



## The Creepster

your right....I am just not that motivated


----------



## RoxyBlue

Old guys and spiders just can't beat three motivated blue dogs


----------



## The Creepster

your dogs are no match for my ninja cats so I win


----------



## The Pod

You two fight it out.... I'll take the lead.


----------



## The Creepster

Just when you think you got em all


----------



## RoxyBlue

Getting tired of losing yet?


----------



## The Creepster

yes...so I am going to have to go and beat up one of my shrubs


----------



## The Pod

You do that..... I'll save your place.


----------



## The Creepster

Ok but then I'll win


----------



## Night Watchman

Winner.


----------



## The Creepster

not if you cheat you dont


----------



## RoxyBlue

Doesn't matter, because I win anyway.


----------



## The Creepster

I was hoping you wouldnt find this


----------



## Night Watchman

You got caught


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hello, boys!


----------



## The Creepster

Cheese and Rice


----------



## Night Watchman

Hi Roxy, Oh your above me so I must be winning


----------



## The Creepster

YoooHooo


----------



## Night Watchman

Thanks for cheering for me.


----------



## The Creepster

Give me a ....I WIN


----------



## Night Watchman

Not True


----------



## The Creepster

I know


----------



## Night Watchman

I win


----------



## The Creepster

not this time


----------



## Night Watchman

how about this time


----------



## The Creepster

ummmm no


----------



## Bloodhound

Winner!!


----------



## The Creepster

maybe if we all lived in Kansas


----------



## tdf22

*nope im on top NOW*

im winning - at least for now!!!


----------



## The Creepster

cant win when posting a singing pumpkin


----------



## RoxyBlue

Can't win when looking at a singing pumpkin, either.


----------



## The Creepster

singing pumpkins get good record contracts though...
So I win


----------



## Bloodhound

No, try again!


----------



## Spooky1

Nice to see you posting again Bloodhound, but step aside, I win.


----------



## Bloodhound

Thank you! For the welcome and the lead.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Welcome back, loser, er, I mean, how nice to _see_ you, Bloodhound!

(psst - I win)


----------



## Bloodhound

Thank you RookieBlue, It's nice to be back in the lead!


----------



## Night Watchman

Second is not the lead.


----------



## Jack Reaper

Held it for 7hrs? Eat dust...


----------



## The Pod

Its all mine this morning!!!!


----------



## debbie5

Nope.


----------



## Jack Reaper

Hi Debbie......mind if I take this for awhile?


----------



## Bloodhound

Times up! Your done! my turn.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Now it's my turn.

("RookieBlue" - LOL!)


----------



## Spooky1

Your turn was short, I win.


----------



## Bloodhound

nope.......... I do


----------



## RoxyBlue

'Fraid not, Blood.


----------



## The Creepster

nothing beats waking up with a kitten paw in your mouth...

I win


----------



## Jack Reaper

How about a dogs tail....
My turn


----------



## RoxyBlue

How about an entire marching band?

Oh, and I win.


----------



## Jack Reaper

Win??? Win???
That was a bold statement from behind!!


----------



## The Creepster

Whew that was a sticky situation...thats some home life you got there Roxy

So I win


----------



## Jack Reaper

Why do these voices keep calling from behind me???


----------



## The Creepster

Jack Reaper said:


> Why do these voices keep calling from behind me???


Its all the tax payers telling you to get back to work MR!
I win


----------



## Jack Reaper

I cannot go to work today...the tax payers hate paying O.T.!!
I am winning


----------



## The Creepster

Jack Reaper said:


> I cannot go to work today...the tax payers hate paying O.T.!!
> I am winning


Its a good prop building day anyways...

while you do that..I win


----------



## Jack Reaper

I might just go do that.....
After celebrating my victory that is!


----------



## The Creepster

after I trip you while you do your victory lap

i will win


----------



## Jack Reaper

I don't do victory laps...
I have victory shots....and I give you one..if you ever catch up


----------



## The Creepster

whoa....I got nothing

except


----------



## Jack Reaper

Dust???


----------



## The Creepster

never.. I refuse to clean especially...wait where am I


----------



## debbie5

I had my turn stolen from me. THIEF!

I win. So there.


----------



## The Creepster

sounds like a territorial dispute...
I win


----------



## RoxyBlue

You might be mistaken about that...


----------



## debbie5

I still win.


----------



## Jack Reaper

If it is a territorial thing.....I already "Marked" the trophy!!!!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i win


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not anymore.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i win


----------



## The Creepster

Jack Reaper said:


> If it is a territorial thing.....I already "Marked" the trophy!!!!


wait so we are allowed to do that?
I usually get bopped with a newspaper for that


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

win again


----------



## The Creepster

no one on the west coast can win


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

awwe :-(


well i just did


----------



## The Creepster

you cant win driving a Prius


----------



## Jack Reaper

You all know not what winning is


----------



## morbidmike

winning is everything and I alone will do it ya'll will parish in the depths of hell


----------



## Jack Reaper

Been there....
Been here...for seven more hours


----------



## The Creepster

I do win


----------



## scareme

No you don't.


----------



## Jack Reaper

Si...yo puedo!


----------



## rottincorps

Oh Yes I Do!......What ?......I Think I win


----------



## morbidmike

Jack and the creepster will loose for being too slow on the posts and there for I will win the ultimate prize of Imorality


----------



## Jack Reaper

Imoral prizes????
Now that is worth shooting for......STAY BACK ROXY!!! IT'S MINE! Mine I tells ya!!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

In spite of your threats, I take the prize (and add a ladylike "T" to the word)!


----------



## The Creepster

and now for the weapon's


----------



## scareme

Blah! Blah! Blah! I win.


----------



## Jack Reaper

No threats..just treats


----------



## morbidmike

I TOLD YOU PEASENTS I'M THE WINNER so suck it and move on to other posts


----------



## Jack Reaper

Move on to other posts......there are no other posts!
I fart in thy general direction


----------



## morbidmike

I smelled that fart and challenge ye to a duel oops I win you die creedant


----------



## Jack Reaper

That was not me....that was the last little piece of maggot bait that tried to pass me...


----------



## The Pod

I'm Last!!!!


----------



## The Creepster

nope


----------



## morbidmike

Pod i dub the jhonny vome lately You loose I win


----------



## Jack Reaper

Dang.....got 'er back


----------



## morbidmike

come


----------



## Jack Reaper

Again


----------



## The Creepster

slap


----------



## morbidmike

Dqmn you jack but again I win!!!!


----------



## The Creepster

nope I do


----------



## morbidmike

Damn


----------



## Jack Reaper

Win what??? say huh???


----------



## morbidmike

Stay outta this creep I win


----------



## The Creepster

nah you know I like ticking folks off


----------



## The Pod

I'm Last Again!!!!!


----------



## Jack Reaper

Kinda like the snot ya just can't shake off your finger...ya can't shake me from the lead!


----------



## The Pod

Shake Shake Shake..... I've got the lead now!


----------



## The Creepster

I miss having a nose


----------



## Jack Reaper

Why arew you shakin' in your boots?


----------



## The Creepster

wait boots? i have on high heels


----------



## The Pod

not yet....


----------



## The Creepster

wow mike give up?


----------



## morbidmike

Wrong again I am the winner!!!!!! (last post no more after this signed the boss) See I win!!!


----------



## morbidmike

Creep you suck I win


----------



## Jack Reaper

lalalalalalalala I cannot hear you lalalalalalalala


----------



## The Creepster

Nah I RULE


----------



## The Creepster

And then?


----------



## Jack Reaper

And then along came Jones...


----------



## morbidmike

Creep bites people there for he dont Win I [email protected]!!


----------



## Draik41895

i fricken win!


----------



## Jack Reaper

Humpf


----------



## The Creepster

I only bite the ones _ like_


----------



## morbidmike

GO away creep!!! I win


----------



## morbidmike

Yes I win


----------



## The Creepster

My awesome-nis-sity cannot be measured by current technology


----------



## morbidmike

Your awosome-nis-sity is nno match for my speed and agility


----------



## The Creepster

this is true considering I am currently chained up


----------



## morbidmike

knowing thats true being a gimp myself winner


----------



## The Creepster

Jacks a quitter huh

I am not


----------



## morbidmike

nor Jack or your self cant hang!!!!! Ta Da the winner


----------



## The Creepster

Its all you...."Time to make the doughnuts"


----------



## morbidmike

I see you accept me as the winner you may now bow before me!!!!!


----------



## The Pod

Last!!!!


----------



## morbidmike

wrong there old man I'm back on top


----------



## Jack Reaper

The Creepster said:


> Jacks a quitter huh
> 
> I am not


Nope..I was just so far ahead...ya lost sight of me!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Your mother was a hamster and your father smelt of elderberries!

And I win!


----------



## Jack Reaper

I would like to buy an arguement.......because I WIN!!!


----------



## The Creepster

and for my next trick


----------



## scareme

Winning!


----------



## The Creepster

Almost


----------



## scareme

Winner again!


----------



## The Creepster

But then.....


----------



## debbie5

Go to your room.


----------



## The Creepster

I am see


----------



## debbie5

I am hear


----------



## The Creepster

No Hair


----------



## morbidmike

Game over the winner is here


----------



## The Creepster

You think


----------



## morbidmike

I know


----------



## The Creepster

good thing Its time for supper


----------



## morbidmike

good go eat your chared cat and let me win


----------



## The Creepster

Nope.....its hog-fat tonight


----------



## debbie5

Begone, men!


----------



## morbidmike

as usual your under the men I WIN


----------



## Jack Reaper

No room for posers....


----------



## morbidmike

No room for old people go to bed


----------



## Jack Reaper

gonna be real embarrasing to explain how an old man beat you....


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not as embarrassing as getting beaten by an older lady


----------



## The Creepster

wow all this beating sounds kinda....


----------



## Jack Reaper

...futile?


----------



## morbidmike

early bird gets the fresh brains I WIN


----------



## Jack Reaper

Early birds often get eaten themselves


----------



## morbidmike

please goto bed old timmer so I can win like normal


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good morning, all! I win!


----------



## morbidmike

Good to see you finally climbed out of your casket TA DA I WIN!!!!!


----------



## The Creepster

Good thing...... I just won


----------



## The Pod

No you didn't


----------



## morbidmike

I broke the pod open so I could yell I WIN to his intestines


----------



## The Creepster

But you really didnt I did


----------



## morbidmike

Go play with your cat so I can win oops now I did


----------



## The Creepster

You would think that wouldnt you


----------



## morbidmike

yes now do it or you'll get a slapp on the nose with a newspaper (winner)


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i win


----------



## morbidmike

oh contrair monfreir I do


----------



## Jack Reaper

Strieben der unsurhaven


----------



## morbidmike

well done Jack take a bow and step aside for the winner


----------



## Jack Reaper

Me revoici...je le par fume
A che realise...je le parla momen....c'eite toi.....NOT!


----------



## debbie5

Ixnay on the inway.


----------



## The Creepster

Wow don't panic the gas and public work folks are on the way....just don't breath in anymore fumes


----------



## debbie5

(setting cute Maine kitten on fire)


----------



## The Creepster

I win and your going to H. E. double hockey sticks


----------



## debbie5

(thank god there's an edit feature....my internal censor just left me there for a minute..)

I STILL WIN!


----------



## debbie5

Suckers! I WIN I WIN I WIN!


----------



## The Creepster

Look a baby wolf........

I win


----------



## morbidmike

thats called a cub and it was a small gerna shepard often confused with a wolf ooooh yeah I almost forgot I win Bow to the master


----------



## RoxyBlue

I accept your homage as I win.


----------



## debbie5

Pay Unto Debbie5 What Is Debbie5's.

Gimme all your bacon.


----------



## The Creepster

Nope I do win


----------



## morbidmike

Message (Haunt Forum.Com) this post has gone too long we are now closing it down we dubb MORBID MIKE as the winner That is all for now!!!!!! sincerely Haunt Forum


----------



## debbie5

liar


----------



## morbidmike

No its the truth pinkie swear


----------



## The Creepster

I win again


----------



## morbidmike

looser/winner


----------



## The Creepster

no me see


----------



## morbidmike

too slow the winner is back


----------



## The Creepster

nope 
I win


----------



## morbidmike

win win win


----------



## The Creepster

almost


----------



## morbidmike

ooh yeah!!!!


----------



## The Creepster

missed........ close


----------



## morbidmike

back in the saddel again


----------



## The Creepster

good job...


----------



## morbidmike

thanx


----------



## The Creepster

your welcome


----------



## morbidmike

thanx again


----------



## morbidmike

going to bed a winner!!!!!!!


----------



## The Creepster

nope


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i win


----------



## morbidmike

say morning to the winner take a bow


----------



## The Pod

Good morning to myself.... I'm the winner!


----------



## morbidmike

I thought I killed you yester day " winner"


----------



## lewlew

I win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

So sorry to do this to you, lewlew, but I just have to win


----------



## morbidmike

go back to bed ROXY tha master is here


----------



## lewlew

No need to be sorry Roxy because...I win.


----------



## The Creepster

Not quite 
he with the biggest cats win


----------



## RoxyBlue

And now the coolest cat is winning


----------



## The Creepster

Smooth....but

I win


----------



## morbidmike

winner winner chicken dinner


----------



## The Creepster

nope just pork

I win


----------



## morbidmike

eating trouser trout tonight??? win


----------



## The Creepster

I still win


----------



## morbidmike

win!!!!!


----------



## The Creepster

time to go...but first

I win


----------



## morbidmike

good!!!I win


----------



## The Creepster

Wa-pow...I win again


----------



## morbidmike

BAbaboom heeeeeeers the winner


----------



## Jack Reaper

Naw...just the weiner...

Bow down to the KING.....


----------



## morbidmike

middle finger in the air haha

winner


----------



## scareme

Winner!


----------



## morbidmike

looser.........winner


----------



## scareme

I win again!


----------



## morbidmike

loose again the winner


----------



## scareme

Yet, I win!


----------



## The Creepster

I was looking and I found ...Iam a winner


----------



## morbidmike

Heeeeeeeeee's baaaaaaaaack the WINNER


----------



## The Pod

I'm Winning!!!!


----------



## morbidmike

Damn you POD!!!!! ok win


----------



## lewlew

Win Win Win!


----------



## morbidmike

took a poop break^^^^^ that guy I WIN!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i win


----------



## The Creepster

Nope I win


----------



## morbidmike

aaaaaw sorry


----------



## The Creepster

thanks.... But I still win


----------



## morbidmike

nope you don't


----------



## The Creepster

yes I do See


----------



## nixie

I'm in


----------



## The Creepster

Nooooo... no girls allowed

So I win


----------



## morbidmike

make way for mr 501 posts thanks for the win!!!!


----------



## The Creepster

now your almost as cool as me
I win


----------



## morbidmike

cooler cuse im winnin


----------



## The Creepster

close but.....


----------



## morbidmike

sorry looser


----------



## The Creepster

your going to be late


----------



## morbidmike

nada


----------



## The Creepster

me


----------



## morbidmike

sorry senior me namo ist winner


----------



## The Creepster

Time to go eat...I win


----------



## morbidmike

hope you barf win!!!!


----------



## The Creepster

I win


----------



## morbidmike

win win win


----------



## The Creepster

nanananananananan NOPE


----------



## morbidmike

fraid so


----------



## The Creepster

nope


----------



## scareme

You both go to your corners while I win.


----------



## nixie

boo!


----------



## The Creepster

Hey don't you have some kids or props to make or something

I win


----------



## nixie

playing with baby in hand... stupid props on a stand still and pissing me off!
oh, and I win!


----------



## nixie

By the way, I already made the kids... wish props were so easy to make...


----------



## scareme

Winner! Making the kids was fun, getting them here kinda sucked.


----------



## Draik41895

win


----------



## scareme

Winner!


----------



## morbidmike

#1 - you'll never know what scares me!!!!!!

#2- aaaaaaaaahhh the winners seat!!!


----------



## smileyface4u23

I win.


----------



## nixie

I'm baaaack....


----------



## RoxyBlue

Right back in second place - I win!


----------



## lewlew

Not so fast there. I win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Really? I don't think so.


----------



## morbidmike

The Creepster set the no chick rule yesterday let's follow it OK!!! oooh rite I win!!!


----------



## nixie

Don't think so! I win!


----------



## morbidmike

wrong I win


----------



## nixie

hi!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I wave "hello" as I pass you for the win!


----------



## The Creepster

I win....oh yes indeed


----------



## nixie

winning......


----------



## The Creepster

nixie said:


> winning......


Oh its on like Donkey Kong..now


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i win


----------



## The Creepster

nope


----------



## RoxyBlue

Step aside, amateur!


----------



## The Creepster

ok now its a full on battle royal.....


----------



## nixie




----------



## RoxyBlue

Keep trying, nixie


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i win


----------



## morbidmike

sorry youngster I win


----------



## The Creepster

nope


----------



## morbidmike

nope back at ya


----------



## The Creepster

I win


----------



## morbidmike

sorry


----------



## The Creepster

wha...whas that??? I hear The Creepster winning


----------



## morbidmike

you must be deaf


----------



## The Creepster

sometimes...


----------



## morbidmike

can't hear you winning


----------



## The Creepster

yes


----------



## morbidmike

oh no


----------



## The Creepster

Not again


----------



## morbidmike

back beast back


----------



## The Creepster

Tippy-toe....


----------



## morbidmike

shot gun pointed at ya


----------



## The Creepster

whew thats ok ....


----------



## morbidmike

looser


----------



## The Creepster

no not


----------



## morbidmike

yes the win


----------



## The Creepster

me


----------



## morbidmike

Me


----------



## morbidmike

2 in a row win


----------



## The Creepster

kinda


----------



## morbidmike

back


----------



## The Creepster

me again


----------



## morbidmike

tisk tisk


----------



## The Creepster

and a whisk??? woo hoo


----------



## nixie

Just stopping by to say,
I'm winning...


----------



## The Creepster

AHHHHH no


----------



## morbidmike

both loose and I win!!!!!


----------



## The Creepster

I win cause you left


----------



## Night Watchman

If he's left than I'm right...and champ.


----------



## morbidmike

48 minutes too soon !!!! I win


----------



## The Creepster

No me


----------



## morbidmike

no me


----------



## Night Watchman

Kids no fighting... I win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

No you don't


----------



## nixie

;p


----------



## The Creepster

I win


----------



## morbidmike

sneeking the win in


----------



## Jack Reaper

Sneaking?
I saw you coming a mile away....and I am still in the lead!


----------



## RoxyBlue

You mean you _were_!


----------



## Jack Reaper

Still am....That was my stunt double!!!


----------



## nixie

good morning!


----------



## Jack Reaper

nixie said:


> good morning!


Oh sure....try to be polite as you try to take the lead???


----------



## RoxyBlue

If you don't like polite, how about I elbow you in the head as I take the lead?


----------



## Jack Reaper

Except it went high as I ducked under the sloppy blow and retained the lead!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Unfortunately, you tripped over my daintily extended foot and I won again!


----------



## Jack Reaper

Thou assume too much as my agility rolls me back into the lead and leaves you with a bruised ankle for your efforts.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You get hit by the ambulance rushing to my aid as I limp to the win


----------



## Jack Reaper

As fast as you think ambulances are....they missed me and parked on your foot


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Hooray. I win.


----------



## Jack Reaper

You cannot just claim that....you must prove that!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Doesn't need to since I just took the win.


----------



## Jack Reaper

Ah....two againt one eh?
Well no matter.


----------



## RoxyBlue

It's mind over matter - it doesn't matter if you mind that I win.


----------



## Jack Reaper

.....what? I cannot hear you from way up here....catch up! Will you?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Why are you yelling at me from way back there?

Winner!


----------



## Jack Reaper

The world is round, ain't it?
I moved so far and fast past you, I was on my way for a second pass!


----------



## nixie

Hi! Just a quick rant while I slip into the lead...
It needs to stop raining where I live!!! I have stuff to build outside and homecoming is tonight! Anyone know how to do an un-rain dance??


----------



## morbidmike

nope but I do know the I'm winning dance ooooooh look at me go!!!!


----------



## Jack Reaper

And you can just keep goin'......runner up!


----------



## nixie

Or second runner up...


----------



## morbidmike

silly girl this post is for boy's


----------



## Jack Reaper

Silly boy...this post is for MEN!!!


----------



## nixie

Silly boys, this post is for winners!


----------



## morbidmike

post again I will rearrange all your props while you sleep!!!!


----------



## nixie

ok, but they bite!


----------



## RoxyBlue

These dogs bite, too - I win!


----------



## Jack Reaper

Sez You!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I win, if I do say so myself


----------



## nixie

me win!!


----------



## Jack Reaper

Just won!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hope you enjoyed that win while it lasted.


----------



## The Creepster

but then I win


----------



## RoxyBlue

But not anymore.


----------



## morbidmike

am I late .......nope I win


----------



## Jack Reaper

Later than you thought.....I got the prize and buried it in the...swamp! yeah.....the swamp!


----------



## morbidmike

I found it and polished it and put it on my mantel


----------



## Jack Reaper

That was a golden globe.....


----------



## morbidmike

no it's an emmy still a win


----------



## Jack Reaper

You stole that off a Rolls Royce


----------



## morbidmike

pretty quick oldtimmer


----------



## Jack Reaper

Ain't seen nothing yet...ya young punk


----------



## RoxyBlue

You can see me win, child


----------



## Jack Reaper

O.K. Aunt Bea....hand it back!


----------



## morbidmike

while you ole duffers fight I win


----------



## Jack Reaper

Not with me standing on your head!


----------



## morbidmike

back


----------



## nixie

hi


----------



## RoxyBlue

And bye!


----------



## morbidmike

and hello hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaah the win


----------



## The Creepster

I win


----------



## morbidmike

damn !!!!!!! oh wait i winnnnnnnnn!!!!!


----------



## The Creepster

no ok just cause its friday


----------



## morbidmike

i win


----------



## Jack Reaper

You are so like....1hr ago...


----------



## morbidmike

so close old timmer I was rootin for ya but......I win


----------



## nixie

Mike- you held the title for 6 full hours! But now your reign is over. so sad.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I shed a tear for all of you as I win


----------



## Night Watchman

5 hours...I need to get on here more often.


----------



## morbidmike

yeah like now


----------



## The Creepster

nope


----------



## Jack Reaper

Early bird gets the worm...


----------



## Kaoru

me


----------



## rottincorps

I Win!


----------



## morbidmike

so sorry


----------



## Jack Reaper

What? Sorry ya cannot win this?


----------



## Spooky1

I'm the winner now.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not anymore, dear


----------



## The Creepster

me


----------



## morbidmike

no me


----------



## Jack Reaper

Morbid is at a loss of words as he sees his win fade like smoke...


----------



## RoxyBlue

Who's smokin' now?!


----------



## rottincorps

Im so good .....I win!


----------



## Spooky1

Good to see you Rottin, now step aside, I win


----------



## rottincorps

OH contraire....I win


----------



## The Creepster

me


----------



## rottincorps

me again


----------



## The Creepster

close


----------



## PrettyGhoul

:::sneaks by Creepster:::

I win!


----------



## nixie

Everyone just go to bed and let me win!


----------



## rottincorps

Sorry ......but I'm up all night......so I win......now go to sleep and just dream, cuz that's all you can do........I WIN!


----------



## morbidmike

wrong RC me win


----------



## nixie

winning.....


----------



## morbidmike

you are jepordiseing your children's education to post....Tsk...tsk and for the record I win


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, I do.


----------



## morbidmike

Roxy you lil devil!!!! Now let me win


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sorry, no can do.


----------



## The Pod

I'm Last!!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi, Pod!


----------



## The Pod

Hi Roxy, I see you're still behind me.....


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not anymore


----------



## The Pod

No still are....


----------



## RoxyBlue

Really?


----------



## Spooky1

Now it's me!


----------



## Night Watchman

Correction it WAS you Spooky1, but that was then and this now.


----------



## RoxyBlue

And now I win!


----------



## The Creepster

No I Win Blahhhh


----------



## RoxyBlue

I win!


----------



## The Creepster

Roxy I win...


----------



## RoxyBlue

You win second place.


----------



## morbidmike

Roxy sweetheart you loose


----------



## The Creepster

no its for me win


----------



## morbidmike

aw too bad

his naughtyness is in the lead


----------



## The Pod

I win!


----------



## morbidmike

oooh so close


----------



## The Creepster

Me


----------



## morbidmike

no me


----------



## The Creepster

I won again


----------



## morbidmike

tsk....tsk


----------



## The Creepster

sorry ...and I going to hit 1000 before you MAH


----------



## morbidmike

good I'll give a swift kick in the pants as a reward I win


----------



## The Creepster

I have steel pants go ahead


----------



## morbidmike

I win steeley one


----------



## The Creepster

no


----------



## morbidmike

sorry yep


----------



## The Creepster

ok just this once time to go feed the cats


----------



## morbidmike

but your so close to 1000


----------



## RoxyBlue

I win!


----------



## morbidmike

I will give you the win for having 15000 posts congrats


----------



## Night Watchman

Back on the bottom.


----------



## RoxyBlue

While you sit on your bottom, I win.


----------



## Night Watchman

Hi Roxy.
Even though your second your still #1 in my heart.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Aw, that's sweet

And I win again!


----------



## Night Watchman

You win second but I think your a winner.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Flattery will get you...


...SECOND PLACE. I win


----------



## Night Watchman

You're right you do win SECOND PLACE that means I'm champ!


----------



## Spooky1

How dare you pass my Roxy, I win!


----------



## Night Watchman

My kind beats a pair.


----------



## The Creepster

yet here we are


----------



## morbidmike

5:00 am the winner has woken


----------



## The Pod

I'm Winning!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

You are delusional, Pod.


----------



## The Creepster

I like it....


----------



## The Pod

But I'm still winning!!!


----------



## The Creepster

no...your not


----------



## RoxyBlue

Neither are you.


----------



## The Creepster

yes IAm


----------



## RoxyBlue

Really, you aren't.


----------



## The Creepster

No I win....time to go run


----------



## The Pod

You go run..... I'll post last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

You mean second to last.


----------



## The Pod

No, I'm sure its last.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you sure you're sure?


----------



## Lunatic

OH MY GOD!!! 390 pages and counting. You're all freaks...and I like it! I'm not playing, I'm going home.


----------



## RoxyBlue

People who leave, lose


----------



## The Creepster

I win


----------



## Jack Reaper

RoxyBlue said:


> People who leave, lose


I am always here...waiting for you to enter....waiting for you to make false claims of victory......waiting to take your crown


----------



## The Creepster

nope


----------



## Jack Reaper

The Creepster said:


> nope


For someone who hangs out on this forum......you need a little more creativity....


----------



## The Creepster

I use all my creativity on my props...


----------



## Jack Reaper

That's what you get for having a limited amout of creativity......BTW I painted the prize..florecent green.


----------



## The Creepster

spray paint


----------



## Jack Reaper

Naw....oil paint! I have time to let it dry while I wait for your responce


----------



## The Creepster

whats that...


----------



## Jack Reaper

That is "IT"


----------



## The Creepster

not quite


----------



## Jack Reaper

But "IT" is


----------



## The Creepster

not on my block


----------



## Jack Reaper

You just cannot accept "IT"


----------



## The Creepster

its my world


----------



## Jack Reaper

I would sue the person who told you that


----------



## The Creepster

to sue is to be a chump..I settle a different way


----------



## Jack Reaper

Cool...I'll watch from up here


----------



## The Creepster

must be a Broncos fan


----------



## Jack Reaper

Yup....winning the division like I am winning this thread....a little luck involved (i.e. Cinncinati)...but none the less


----------



## The Creepster

thats little huh? they have not played a real team yet


----------



## Jack Reaper

Dallas?
Don't matter....they already have done much better than I would have thought at the beginning....


----------



## The Creepster

lol Dallas...with Wade lol and ROMO...te-heheheh did your forget who Wade coached before?

I win


----------



## Jack Reaper

Dallas and Cincy were the two best teams we faced so far....N.E. will be the next test...
Hopefully, like me...they win!


----------



## The Pod

I'm in the lead this morning!!!


----------



## Jack Reaper

Not for long....Johnny come lately.....


----------



## RoxyBlue

Amateurs, all of you!


----------



## The Creepster

No not me, but there are alot of them on here thats for sure

I win


----------



## RoxyBlue

Only for a moment


----------



## The Creepster

and that moment is now


----------



## RoxyBlue

I win for now.


----------



## The Creepster

ok but...I think


----------



## RoxyBlue

"Thinking" ain't "winning".


----------



## The Creepster

true...neither is posting before me


----------



## RoxyBlue

But I'm not


----------



## The Creepster

your very sneeky.....I will have my cats watch you from now on


----------



## Spooky1

Our dog chases off your felines, I win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thanks for clearing the way for me


----------



## The Creepster

I win Shhhh


----------



## RoxyBlue

New winner here!


----------



## The Creepster

I win...


----------



## RoxyBlue

One more win before going home.


----------



## The Creepster

You wnet the long way....so I win


----------



## RoxyBlue

But now I have returned - and win!


----------



## Night Watchman

Returned to second...I win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

How nice to see you, Night! Oops, I win!


----------



## Night Watchman

Hi Roxy nice to see you being second.


----------



## The Creepster

Oh NO


----------



## Night Watchman

Oh yes.


----------



## The Creepster

Ahhh the great white north...EH?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Losers!


----------



## Night Watchman

Roxy don't say that about yourself. I think you are a winner even when you're second.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Very funny - and I win


----------



## Night Watchman

Or you lose.


----------



## RoxyBlue

One more win before dinner!


----------



## The Creepster

whats for supper?


----------



## Night Watchman

Losers it looks like.


----------



## The Creepster

Not me


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes you are


----------



## Night Watchman

and you too.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not at the moment


----------



## Night Watchman

The moment is over!


----------



## Jack Reaper

Y'all can go to bed now....I have this


----------



## The Creepster

sleeps for people who wear tights


----------



## Jack Reaper

Then....off to bed with ya!


----------



## The Creepster

not yet have to finish shaving


----------



## Jack Reaper

'bout dang time...


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good morning, Jack! I win.


----------



## Night Watchman

11 hours not bad for second place


----------



## Jack Reaper

ZZZZZZzzzzz


----------



## RoxyBlue

You snooze, you lose


----------



## Jack Reaper

Sleeping my way to the victory circle that is....


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not gonna happen.


----------



## Wildcat

Appears from nowhere for the win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Steals the win back!


----------



## Wildcat

Cops take Roxy away in cuffs and the win goes back to its rightful owner.:kisskin:


----------



## nixie

I'm sleep-winning!
....snore...drool...zzz...


----------



## Bone Dancer

Your asleep and losing, hehehe


----------



## RoxyBlue

Wake up to the real winner!


----------



## Jack Reaper

False claims of victory again???


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, I am quite truthful about being the winner


----------



## Hungryforblood

Did I win? LOL


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, not at all


----------



## Jack Reaper

How can you be truthful...you are still behind me


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, I'm not.


----------



## The Creepster

yes I win


----------



## Spooky1

Not anymore, victory is mine!


----------



## Jack Reaper

WAS....yours


----------



## Night Watchman

And is mine.


----------



## Jack Reaper

Think again


----------



## Lunatic

I thought about it. Now I'm the won.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Less thinking, more winning, as I just did.


----------



## Night Watchman

Caught you thinking.


----------



## Jack Reaper

Caught you looking the wrong way


----------



## RoxyBlue

Caught you stealing Winnie the Pooh's honey.


----------



## Jack Reaper

To the victors goes the spoils


----------



## nixie

I'm baaaaack (insert Carol Anne voice over)


----------



## Jack Reaper

Yeah...way in baaaaaack.


----------



## nixie

not for long...


----------



## Jack Reaper

Nyuck Nyuck Nyah.....for ever and ever and ever.....


----------



## Night Watchman

and never more.


----------



## Jack Reaper

Like fer sure....totally!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Oh please, just go home. I win!


----------



## debbie5

I have a large trophy that sez I am the winner. I keep it in my pants.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Your pants split right before crossing the finish line and the fake trophy shattered - I win!


----------



## smileyface4u23

But now I win.


----------



## Spooky1

Not anymore, smiley, I'm the winner.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi, honey


----------



## morbidmike

back in the saddel


----------



## The Creepster

no your not


----------



## morbidmike

looks like I am


----------



## The Creepster

not quite


----------



## morbidmike

sure does


----------



## The Creepster

ummm only 109 to go


----------



## morbidmike

don't remind me the winner


----------



## The Creepster

your success will be LEGENDARY

until then


----------



## morbidmike

I'm just a simple winner


----------



## The Creepster

I think so


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

and then the "think not" category has been established. Maybe next time...?


----------



## morbidmike

too soon buddy for the win


----------



## The Pod

I'm in the lead!


----------



## Jack Reaper

You can all relax....trophy is in good hands...MINE!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I believe you mean my hands.


----------



## The Creepster

and now it is I


----------



## morbidmike

look who's back


----------



## The Creepster

and forward


----------



## morbidmike

and back again


----------



## Jack Reaper

And gone


----------



## debbie5

GET YOUR HANDS OUT OF MY PANTS AND OFFA MY TROPHY!!

After all, I am the Trophy Wife because *I* have the trophy.
Now begone before I Moe slap all of you!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I poke you in the eyes Stooge style and win


----------



## Night Watchman

I put my hand up and block you for a win


----------



## The Creepster

N o Me


----------



## Spooky1

You trip over a Bucky, I win


----------



## RoxyBlue

You're laughing so hard at The Creepster's fall that I win.


----------



## morbidmike

so you thought!!!


----------



## Jack Reaper

I laugh and laugh at all that comotion going on behind me


----------



## The Creepster

but I have super powers so I win


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not!


----------



## morbidmike

me win


----------



## The Creepster

Ah-HA I win


----------



## morbidmike

oh ho no you dont


----------



## The Creepster

but yes I do


----------



## morbidmike

again no


----------



## The Creepster

yes


----------



## morbidmike

nope


----------



## The Creepster

Mmm just saw a thread on cookies have to check it out


----------



## morbidmike

I'll take a cookie for my win


----------



## The Creepster

Big disappointment...it was about computer cookies not real cookies...I looked in my computer I dont see any cookies


----------



## nixie

Sorry, I stole all the cookies as I passed you by for the win.


----------



## debbie5

I tossed my cookies when I looked at Creepster and mmike..as I went on to the finish line to win!!


----------



## Jack Reaper

Only to find me already there napping with my trophy...


----------



## The Creepster

Ahhh I Win


----------



## Jack Reaper

Dreamin again....


----------



## The Creepster

no not yet ...but soon


----------



## Jack Reaper

Doncha have some boot licking to do?


----------



## The Creepster

umm no


----------



## nixie

insomniac in the lead...


----------



## lewlew

hmmm...must have fallen asleep. I win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi, lewlew - gee, that sounds like "LEW-SER"


I win!


----------



## debbie5

NO-SIR(well, "Ma'm"! I winwinwwinwinwin...!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

You only _think_ you win


----------



## The Pod

I win!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Make room for a winner, you crazy little spider person!


----------



## morbidmike

sorry tri dog


----------



## Spooky1

No need to be sorry, just step aside. I win!


----------



## morbidmike

ooooh soooo wrong spooky I win


----------



## The Pod

I win!!!!


----------



## morbidmike

I will win and no one else oh I did win


----------



## The Creepster

no me


----------



## RoxyBlue

Think I'll just stop by and win this one.


----------



## The Creepster

close but theres just one catch


----------



## morbidmike

the catch is me


----------



## Jack Reaper

Caught ya not looking


----------



## RoxyBlue

While you were looking at Mike, I won!


----------



## Wildcat

Look at Roxy, She though she'd won.
But really all she has done.
Is clear the path long enough for me.
To pass buy and win He he.


----------



## Draik41895

nice poetry 
it really is
but is I you know
that the winner is


----------



## morbidmike

ME i win i win i win yes me thats right me


----------



## Draik41895

nope






I do


----------



## morbidmike

Yep


----------



## Night Watchman

Nope


----------



## RoxyBlue

You must be speaking about yourself again


----------



## Night Watchman

What colour is the sky in your world?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Always blue and sunny - that's why I'm a winner!


----------



## The Creepster

Ah haaa


----------



## Night Watchman

Got both of you.


----------



## The Creepster

Eh?


----------



## RoxyBlue

No you didn't


----------



## The Creepster

Sneaky


----------



## Night Watchman

Yes I did.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm baaaaack!


----------



## Night Watchman

So am I.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Give it up - I win!


----------



## Night Watchman

Nobody likes a quitter.


----------



## Jack Reaper

It is not who posts most...but he who posts last...
So as you all fight it out..I will take my trophy and go home..
Y'all have fun now, Ya hear?


----------



## DarkLore

I haven't won in a darn long time. But guess what....I won!


----------



## Draik41895

as did i


----------



## Jack Reaper

Not even remotely


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I win! Now fetch my slippers and refill my coffee mug!


----------



## Night Watchman

Your mug broke and the dog ate your slippers so I win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You slipped in the spilled coffee and I won.


----------



## The Creepster

I win


----------



## diecastman71

Woo Hoo!!! I won I won!!!! :googly:


----------



## The Creepster

no I did


----------



## diecastman71

Dang


----------



## The Creepster

wonder what this rope does?


----------



## Jack Reaper

That is the rope that hangs your chances of ever winning this


----------



## Night Watchman

you must have fit yourself for the noose. I win.


----------



## diecastman71

Mental note......don't touch rope and win!!


----------



## debbie5

(That's not a rope....)

I WIN, so put yourselves on the "I'm Not A Winner" list!!


----------



## Jack Reaper

Poor delusional Debbie....


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Must be a mass psychosis...

I won.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yep, you got that psychosis thing right


----------



## morbidmike

oh yeah the winner is here


----------



## RoxyBlue

You're correct - the winner is HERE!


----------



## The Creepster

nope me


----------



## morbidmike

no ME !!!!!!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

nope me


----------



## RoxyBlue

Gentlemen, gentlemen, let's not fight about who is and isn't the winner - because I am!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

sorry to disagree


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm not


----------



## Jack Reaper

You should be


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope, still not sorry I won.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i win


----------



## Spooky1

Not anymore!


----------



## debbie5

I AM THE WINNnnnaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.


----------



## Jack Reaper

O.K. Time to end this game and I won...

Now to start a second game!


----------



## Jack Reaper

I will be the first to post last.....hehehehehehe


----------



## DarkLore

I thought I already won this game. I did!


----------



## NickG

I officially do may start to somehow not sorta post this finished thread by winning that I declare to do with that.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i win


----------



## RoxyBlue

Now I win.


----------



## smileyface4u23

But now I'm the winner!!


----------



## The Creepster

No


----------



## smileyface4u23

Yes.


----------



## The Creepster

Wrong


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes, you are wrong


----------



## smileyface4u23

And now I win again.


----------



## The Creepster

Time to bring out my shovel


----------



## DarkLore

why? I won.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You are SO nine hours ago


----------



## debbie5

Da Winnah!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not no more!


----------



## Spooky1

Thanks for holding my place, Honey.


----------



## The Pod

I'm back in the lead!


----------



## RoxyBlue

You are the leading second placer


----------



## morbidmike

now he's in third


----------



## The Creepster

And then I win


----------



## macpo

so this is where the post counts grow? >


----------



## The Creepster

but you lost


----------



## rottincorps

I win!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi, Rottin!

I win


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i win


----------



## RoxyBlue

Didn't last long, did it?


----------



## The Creepster

thats ok


----------



## RoxyBlue

It's very okay that I win again


----------



## The Pod

but I'm winning now.


----------



## The Creepster

No I win...as well as the general movie thread


----------



## RoxyBlue

New winner here!


----------



## The Creepster

nope...not yet


----------



## morbidmike

look who's winning


----------



## RoxyBlue

I am!


----------



## Draik41895

i whin!


----------



## RoxyBlue

One more win before getting some dinner!


----------



## Draik41895

yes one more


----------



## Night Watchman

For me.


----------



## DarkLore

To gauwk at......the WINNER!


----------



## Night Watchman

Please stop looking at the champ.


----------



## DarkLore

Champ???? Don't mean chump. You're lucky enough to be one behind the winner.


----------



## DarkLore

Champ???? Don't you mean chump. You're lucky enough to be one behind the winner.


----------



## Night Watchman

...but I am the winner!
And I didn't have to say it twice.


----------



## DarkLore

My post rocked so hard it came out twice. Just here to announce the winner!


----------



## Night Watchman

Spell it right...Night Watchman.


----------



## Goblin

:jol: Time for the Goblin to take over.


----------



## smileyface4u23

But now I win.


----------



## Draik41895

now i


----------



## Night Watchman

Me


----------



## The Pod

Mine! Mine! Mine!


----------



## RoxyBlue

So greedy for the win and still losing, dear Pod


----------



## The Pod

Still in the lead!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Go eat some cake, birthday guy, while I win.


----------



## The Pod

Blew out the candles and my wish came true!!!! I WIN!!!! :jol:


----------



## RoxyBlue

You missed one candle, so your wish is null and void - I win!


----------



## Night Watchman

Void describes the space between me and you...I win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

(LOL, I'm glad you didn't say "void describes the space between your ears)

And I win!


----------



## morbidmike

I like your quote Roxy better

but as it is I win


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, you don't


----------



## Night Watchman

Void can describe the time it takes you to come up with witty answers while I win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Void can describe what happens when your name is wiped from the winners' list again.


----------



## Night Watchman

At least you can explain it to yourself.


----------



## DarkLore

I just came back to the thread to see if I won. Looks like I did.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Look again


----------



## Night Watchman

I keep looking and winning.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Look elsewhere - I win!


----------



## debbie5

I have GIRL MAKEUP on today, so I WIN the beauty portion of this event! As well a swimwear (said with Russian accent as "SsssVIM-VEAR!") and the talent and question portion..so I WIN! "
Do you hear Zombie Bert Lahr moaning:
"Here she commeessss.....Miiiiisssss Haaauuunnttt Forrrrr-UUUuuummmmmm....!! "


----------



## RoxyBlue

I thump you with a hip as I pass and take the crown.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i win


----------



## RoxyBlue

I believe I win


----------



## Spooky1

You win me Roxy, I win the thread


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i win


----------



## RoxyBlue

Let me just take that win off your hands


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

got it back


----------



## Night Watchman

I win.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i win


----------



## Night Watchman

Not Today. I win.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i win


----------



## Night Watchman

you win second only.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I win.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i win


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Sorry bro-heims, I won.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

nope

i do


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Nah, think again.

I won.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Go home, blue boy, and let a winner by


----------



## The Creepster

thats me


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, it isn't


----------



## rottincorps

I Win!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Now I win!


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Can't think of a nicer person to beat at this winning thing


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I must not be that nice cause now I stole your title. I win.


----------



## The Creepster

No I do


----------



## RoxyBlue

So you finally arrived, only to lose.


----------



## morbidmike

you loose


----------



## Spooky1

Your shoe laces are loose, I win


----------



## RoxyBlue

Go dress your zombie grave escape guy while I win


----------



## debbie5

I cast my evil eye upon you all and take the trophy AND the cash prize... and I WIN!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hold up a mirror and your evil eye reflects back upon you - I win!


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Nope, I win.


----------



## Spooky1

I don't mean to be rude, but I win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You're excused...from WINNING!


----------



## nixie

winning...


----------



## DarkLore

Not any more. I'm winning.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i win


----------



## morbidmike

too early


----------



## nixie

hi


----------



## The Creepster

humm


----------



## RoxyBlue

I feel like winning today


----------



## Night Watchman

maybe tomorrow


----------



## anjpro

This reply makes me the winner


----------



## RoxyBlue

And this one makes you a loser


----------



## nixie

passing you all for the win...


----------



## Draik41895

me win,you lose


----------



## nixie

I don't think so...


----------



## debbie5

I see you didn't notice that I WON!


----------



## nixie

I think you failed to notice me as I was passing...


----------



## The Creepster

not by eating soy you wont


----------



## RoxyBlue

I ate a cheese pumpkin muffin this morning and I win!


----------



## nixie

Chocolate chip cookies... the breakfast of champions!


----------



## DarkLore

You are all the losers. I WIN!


----------



## rottincorps

You would know...I win!


----------



## nixie

sorry, I win!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Actually, you don't


----------



## The Creepster

I win


----------



## nixie

boo.


----------



## The Creepster

No now I win


----------



## Night Watchman

I am the winner


----------



## DarkLore

...and finally...to resolve this mess. I am declared....WINNER.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Go stack your Tarot cards while I win


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I win.


----------



## Spooky1

Or so you thought, but I win


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Not for long. I win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

But now I do


----------



## ededdeddy

NO i believe I am the winner


----------



## RoxyBlue

(hi, ed!)

You lose


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i win


----------



## Parabola

I won (and I never win anything)...


----------



## RoxyBlue

Oh, but you lost.


----------



## The Creepster

Then there is me


----------



## Wildcat

Yep, there you are. 2nd place.

I win.


----------



## Night Watchman

Hey I Win.


----------



## The Creepster

win


----------



## RoxyBlue

I am the one and only winner!


----------



## Night Watchman

What colour is the sky in your world...second place gray?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope, it's first place glowing-like-the-sun golden


----------



## The Creepster

Nope


----------



## RoxyBlue

I beg to disagree


----------



## Night Watchman

Winner


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think you meant to use another two-syllable word starting with "L"


----------



## The Creepster

Ohh a cracker


----------



## RoxyBlue

While you munch on your crackers, I win


----------



## Night Watchman

you left crumbs in the bed and lost.


----------



## The Creepster

No that was the evil baker


----------



## Night Watchman

too many cooks in the kitchen


----------



## The Creepster

I use a pit


----------



## Night Watchman

you just fell in.


----------



## nixie

peering down at you in the pit, laughing as I win!


----------



## The Creepster

No


----------



## nixie

yes


----------



## The Creepster

Nixie...don't make me eat your mushroom...cause I'll do it


----------



## nixie

lol. Fine, just dont vomit the expanding foam all over my yard when you're finished. And oh, yeah...I win.


----------



## The Creepster

Hmmm expanding vomit you say?


----------



## nixie

could be interesting...

the visual...eeewwww


----------



## The Creepster

And is ok If I go and live in your magical land?


----------



## nixie

Sure! But I should warn you that at the stroke of midnight, you will fall under a wicked curse, tranformed into one of my props until a frog kisses you...


----------



## The Creepster

Hey thats cheaper then my mortgage


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I win.


----------



## nixie

Good morning all.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good morning to you - and to me, the winner!


----------



## nixie

but only for an hour... I win!


----------



## RoxyBlue

And only 4 minutes for you


----------



## The Creepster

yet again


----------



## Night Watchman

then again.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Now me


----------



## Night Watchman

Not anymore.


----------



## The Creepster

woops


----------



## Night Watchman

Did you slip to second?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think you did


----------



## Night Watchman

But I won.


----------



## The Creepster

there you go thinking...thought I smelled something burning


----------



## Night Watchman

I stopped thinking so I could win


----------



## The Creepster

Are you sure


----------



## The Creepster

I see


----------



## Night Watchman

I'm not thinking!!!


----------



## The Creepster

Yes


----------



## Night Watchman

Win


----------



## RoxyBlue

Quit fighting, boys - I win.


----------



## Night Watchman

Girls can't beat boys unless your name is Billy Jean


----------



## The Creepster

wheres my scooter money?


----------



## RoxyBlue

One more win before lunch


----------



## Night Watchman

you will need it for second place


----------



## The Creepster

And perhaps some soup


----------



## Night Watchman

French Onion for my win.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Behold The Winner!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i win


----------



## RoxyBlue

Pardon me for lifting the crown of victory from your head


----------



## DarkLore

the winner? ha ha ha...weiners. You are looking at - The One!


----------



## The Creepster

nope


----------



## RoxyBlue

I return for an easy win


----------



## Night Watchman

Nothing good in life is easy. I worked hard for this win.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I win.


----------



## Night Watchman

I Win!


----------



## The Creepster

no me


----------



## RoxyBlue

How about if I just win this time?


----------



## nixie

Oh. that would be nice... but unfortunately I can't let it happen.


----------



## The Creepster

I win


----------



## nixie

No you don't.


----------



## morbidmike

even i grayling mi I win


----------



## The Creepster

yes I DO


----------



## morbidmike

nope me


----------



## DarkLore

Sorry Mike...you're second best.


----------



## morbidmike

wrong I'm first best


----------



## Night Watchman

no your not.


----------



## RoxyBlue

That's right, and you aren't either.


----------



## The Creepster

Time is evil


----------



## RoxyBlue

Be evil all you want - I still win


----------



## The Creepster

AHh it Burns...


----------



## Spooky1

Stop drop and roll, and while you do that, I win.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i win


----------



## RoxyBlue

Now I win!


----------



## Night Watchman

You lose


----------



## RoxyBlue

So do you


----------



## morbidmike

as well as you


----------



## The Creepster

not me


----------



## RoxyBlue

I believe I've won


----------



## The Creepster

Unfounded


----------



## morbidmike

self proclaimed winner


----------



## RoxyBlue

Think I'll take a moment and win.


----------



## Night Watchman

The moments over


----------



## RoxyBlue

One more moment of winning before logging off


----------



## Night Watchman

Again the moments over.


----------



## DarkLore

For you.


I'm the winner.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i win


----------



## morbidmike

me win


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good morning, losers


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

hey roxy! good morning!




i win


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ah, a wise guy - and you lose


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i win


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Once again, I win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

And once again, you lose


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i win


----------



## RoxyBlue

Now I do


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i win


----------



## Night Watchman

Playing against this group is just an easy win


----------



## RoxyBlue

At least for me it is


----------



## The Creepster

I win


----------



## nixie

Not for long....


----------



## The Creepster

Oh


----------



## DarkLore

Yup....losing is just that quick.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i win


----------



## morbidmike

me me me me me me me me me me me me me I win ta da!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Doesn't matter how many times you say it, I still win


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

winning i am


----------



## RoxyBlue

Working you should be - I win!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

damn...she is right you know


i win


----------



## morbidmike

now me


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i win


----------



## morbidmike

back to me


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i win


----------



## RoxyBlue

Fighting again, are you? Well, I win!


----------



## DarkLore

One more win over Roxy before lunch.


----------



## deodublg

Taking a break from decorating for a quick win...


----------



## RoxyBlue

DarkLore said:


> One more win over Roxy before lunch.


LOL, Dark!

And I win again!


----------



## morbidmike

I'm back


----------



## RoxyBlue

Doesn't matter, I win!


----------



## morbidmike

now it does


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i win


----------



## morbidmike

win


----------



## RoxyBlue

Time for me to win


----------



## Kaoru

me


----------



## DarkLore

another win for me.


----------



## morbidmike

halloween morning and I win thanks to the academy and all my fellow haunters


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i win


----------



## Moon Dog

I win!


----------



## Wildcat

Okay you win... oh wait....?.?..??.......dam. I just can get anything right.

Oh well then. 

I win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

But you don't.


----------



## Wildcat

Okay Roxy you......... AGAIN?!?!

I win again I guess:jol:


----------



## RoxyBlue

One more win before logging off!


----------



## Night Watchman

Log off and lose. I win!


----------



## Moon Dog

Night Watchman said:


> Log off and lose. I win!


Yup, I win!


----------



## morbidmike

no no no 

I win


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm the winner here now!


----------



## nixie

no, I am.


----------



## morbidmike

wrong chika me win


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Wow I won again.


----------



## morbidmike

too quick that how i sneek in and win haha


----------



## nixie

winning...


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i win


----------



## nixie

nope.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Nope sorry.

Can you losers grab me a beer?


----------



## nixie

taking back the lead...


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Uhm.........

No.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i win


----------



## nixie

hi!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I wonned again.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Now I wonned


----------



## nixie

but only for a few moments...


----------



## Night Watchman

Another day another win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

And another loss for you as well - I win!


----------



## DarkLore

....and you too RoxyBlue. I won.


----------



## nixie

Good night all.


----------



## debbie5

Nite.


----------



## Wildcat

Good nite.... I win.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i win


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Now I win.


----------



## debbie5

(Moe slapping all....)

WINNAHHhhh!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'll just take over with the win thing, thanks very much


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Not for long... I win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

And now I win


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Yes, thank you, thank you, I win.


----------



## The Creepster

I do


----------



## Night Watchman

you don't


----------



## The Creepster

ok I do


----------



## Night Watchman

my 5 cents worth says I win.


----------



## The Creepster

No but if you....nevermind I win


----------



## Night Watchman

Not anymore.


----------



## The Creepster

I win


----------



## Night Watchman

I win.


----------



## The Creepster

I win


----------



## debbie5

Me win, ya.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I win.


----------



## The Pod

No, I win!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good morning, Pod!

I win


----------



## The Creepster

I win


----------



## Night Watchman

I win!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Surprise!


----------



## Night Watchman

Not really.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Still trying to win, eh?


----------



## Night Watchman

Nice some Canadian lingo.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I thought it more polite than "huh"


And I win!


----------



## Night Watchman

Huh, oh I won eh.


----------



## DarkLore

Ya...that sucks eh. Being the loser. But lucky for me...I win.


----------



## Night Watchman

I guess it sucks for you.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sucks to be you guys, since I am now the winner


----------



## Night Watchman

Not for long.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Seems we have something in common.


----------



## Night Watchman

It's common that I win.


----------



## The Creepster

I win


----------



## The Pod

I'm Last!


----------



## Cory

you = loser
me = teh win


----------



## RoxyBlue

Step aside, newbie - I win


----------



## The Creepster

yes I know


----------



## RoxyBlue

You know who the real winner is


----------



## The Creepster

Yes....we all do


----------



## morbidmike

the man sneeks in for the win


----------



## The Creepster

Yes


----------



## RoxyBlue

I win again!


----------



## The Creepster

Nope


----------



## morbidmike

winner


----------



## The Creepster

Not yet


----------



## morbidmike

how about now


----------



## The Creepster

yes now


----------



## morbidmike

no I meant me


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think I shall win now


----------



## Night Watchman

not so fast


----------



## DarkLore

L-L-L-Losers.


----------



## Night Watchman

Winner!


----------



## DarkLore

Wein-er!


----------



## ededdeddy

Winner now


----------



## RoxyBlue

You're outta shape, ed - I win!


----------



## ededdeddy

Back in front now


----------



## RoxyBlue

You mean back in second place - I win!


----------



## ededdeddy

I think you meant first


----------



## RoxyBlue

If you meant me, you're correct


----------



## ededdeddy

NOpe talking about me


----------



## morbidmike

now I win


----------



## ededdeddy

congrats on being 2nd


----------



## morbidmike

too early son I win


----------



## ededdeddy

Who you callin Son
You slow geezer i WIn


----------



## morbidmike

sorry heres the winner


----------



## ededdeddy

Where right here


----------



## morbidmike

win


----------



## RoxyBlue

It's pronounced "lose"


----------



## morbidmike

nope win


----------



## ededdeddy

I say Win


----------



## morbidmike

you say lose i win


----------



## ededdeddy

Winner Winner Winner Me


----------



## morbidmike

me


----------



## ededdeddy

me


----------



## morbidmike

no me


----------



## ededdeddy

yes you 2nd Me 1st


----------



## RoxyBlue

Both wrong - I win!


----------



## morbidmike

no me


----------



## ededdeddy

I win again


----------



## morbidmike

he goes for the steal yep its complete


----------



## ededdeddy

to bad you are behind me


----------



## morbidmike

doing the win dance


----------



## ededdeddy

keep dancing while I'm winning


----------



## morbidmike

still winning


----------



## ededdeddy

winning at being the loser


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes you are


----------



## morbidmike

I win


----------



## morbidmike

wow still winning awsome


----------



## Spooky1

Did you enjoy your double win? Well, it's over. I win.


----------



## morbidmike

ok now me


----------



## Wildcat

Win - from the latin word winn.
Meaning to be like wildcat.


----------



## morbidmike

sorry tame cat I win


----------



## Wildcat

Here is Mike, the morbid one.
He really though his time had come.
But now that Ive come back full loop.
The win I've taken in one quick swoop


----------



## morbidmike

great poem but I still win


----------



## Wildcat

Taken the win I have.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Roses are red
Bile is bilious
I am the winner
And Wildcat is sillious


----------



## Wildcat

Silly I am. Quoted from little miss blue.
For retaliation what should I do?
I'll slide to the left, but that just my fake.
Then I'll dart to the right and the win I'll take.


----------



## RoxyBlue

No rest for the wicked
No hope for the sinner
Out of the way, man,
For I am the winner!


----------



## Wildcat

The win she has stolen, but I am the sinner.
I know she's joking and with that I'm okay.
Because now I'm the winner.
First place I've taken away.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I be da winner
An' dat be true
'Cause I be faster
Than lil' ole you

(totally doofy vernacular)


----------



## ededdeddy

rose are red
forget it I WIN


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, not anymore!


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I win.


----------



## morbidmike

sorry lady the win goes to me


----------



## Wildcat

This just in. Morbid Mike finishes second!

I win.


----------



## morbidmike

news flash now hear this I win


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I win.


----------



## nixie

good evening!


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I win.


----------



## Night Watchman

Another win.


----------



## The Creepster

I Win


----------



## nixie

I win


----------



## The Creepster

ummm nope


----------



## nixie

winning


----------



## The Creepster

yes you arnt


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think I'll win now, just for fun


----------



## DarkLore

Yes.....cookies for the winner.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

cookies!!!
I love cookies!!!


----------



## morbidmike

hello hello guess I win


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Now I win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I win, and I get the cookies, too


----------



## Wildcat

Nom nom nom nom nom.
Thank you.
I win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

No you don't, Cookie Monster


----------



## Wildcat

Steals the win while Roxy's checking who will post next.


----------



## RoxyBlue

But now I return to take my rightful place as Queen of the Last Posters


----------



## Wildcat

Dam. I have to stop reading other threads.
I win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Too late!


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Too late for you maybe. I win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Now I do


----------



## Lady Nyxie

No, no, no. I win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, no, no, you lose


----------



## Wildcat

Comes from behind for the win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I get up off my behind and win


----------



## ededdeddy

I get up out of my bed and WIN


----------



## RoxyBlue

And lose just as quickly


----------



## ededdeddy

Aww but win Again


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm heeeeerrrreeeee!


----------



## The Creepster

and your gone


----------



## RoxyBlue

No I'm not


----------



## DarkLore

Tis I....your winner!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i win


----------



## RoxyBlue

Please, allow me to win without question


----------



## Night Watchman

I changed the question


----------



## The Creepster

I win.....and moving to Canada


----------



## Night Watchman

I win and the back bacon is in the fry pan waitng.


----------



## The Creepster

Sweet....


----------



## Night Watchman

Watch hockey and have a Molson Canadian, and oh ya I win.


----------



## The Creepster

And don't forget the redheads


----------



## Night Watchman

Sounds good.


----------



## The Creepster

Now I win


----------



## Night Watchman

Not really


----------



## Wildcat

I win.


----------



## The Creepster

Man all the Maple leafs are breaking loose....hide your beaver nickles


----------



## Night Watchman

Our nickles have beavers and our dollar is a coin, but I still win.


----------



## The Creepster

Whats on the "dollar" coin?


----------



## Night Watchman

A Loon so we call it a Loonie.


----------



## The Creepster

Sweet....
then whats the next denomination?


----------



## Night Watchman

Two dollar coin nicknamed the toonie.
When it came out I was in Nebraska going to school and had no idea what it was. I thought my city got a subway or something.


----------



## RoxyBlue

While you were discussing Canadian currency, I won!


----------



## Night Watchman

Thats your own 2 cents.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here's another - I win again


----------



## Night Watchman

2 cents doesn't go far.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Doesn't matter, because I still win


----------



## Night Watchman

Not any more.


----------



## RoxyBlue

But I do


----------



## Night Watchman

Do not


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do not lose? Okay, I'll win


----------



## Night Watchman

or lose


----------



## RoxyBlue

Or maybe win


----------



## Night Watchman

can't let that happen.


----------



## morbidmike

finally I win again


----------



## morbidmike

8 hours thats a new record 2x the winner


----------



## Wildcat

I win.
P.S. records are so 70's mp3 is the way to go.


----------



## morbidmike

me win


----------



## DarkLore

Just came on for a quick win. Here it is.


----------



## morbidmike

too soon


----------



## DarkLore

Too soon? To declare myself the winner? Whoopie....I win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

But you are mistaken


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I win, I win, I win, I win, I win.


----------



## DarkLore

and a quick win for me.


----------



## RoxyBlue

And another quick win, but for me this time


----------



## Kaoru

me again


----------



## morbidmike

let the master bring the pain


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I win.


----------



## DarkLore

Hi I'm here. I brought pain with me.


----------



## Wildcat

I'm here and I brought the win.


----------



## Moon Dog

Yup, I guess you won, congratulations!

To me that is! 

I win!


----------



## morbidmike

you've been neutered dog

winner and grand champion taaaaa daaaaaa ME!!!!!!!


----------



## Lady Nyxie

morbid mike said:


> you've been neutered dog
> 
> winner and grand champion taaaaa daaaaaa ME!!!!!!!


Now you're being mean to dogs too?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i win


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hello, boys!


----------



## Lady Nyxie

While Roxy flirts with the boys... Nyx wins.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

Lady Nyxie said:


> While Roxy flirts with the boys... Nyx wins.


i aint complaining! lol

i win


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Nice afternoon to win. So I did.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I win.


----------



## ededdeddy

Winner here


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Now I win.


----------



## ededdeddy

no I do


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Just give up, I win.


----------



## ededdeddy

I never give up


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I will soon so I can go get a shower and make dinner, but for now, I win.


----------



## ededdeddy

I will outlast you and be the victor


----------



## Night Watchman

Time to win.


----------



## morbidmike

time for you too loose to the winner


----------



## Night Watchman

but I am the winner


----------



## nixie

me win.


----------



## DarkLore

Smith - "Me too."


----------



## nixie

grabbing a quick win before I go to bed...


----------



## ededdeddy

wiining after work


----------



## The Pod

I'm winning!


----------



## morbidmike

the winner


----------



## Kaoru

me again


----------



## Night Watchman

I win


----------



## morbidmike

win


----------



## DarkLore

A quick one for me.


----------



## lewlew

Not quick enough, my friend.

I win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Now I do


----------



## morbidmike

nope me


----------



## DarkLore

Sneaking in for a quick win before lunch.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sounds like an excellent idea, DL


----------



## The Pod

finished lunch and also winning!


----------



## RoxyBlue

About to have lunch and still winning!


----------



## The Pod

Nope, I'm still winning.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

While you are having lunch, I win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Just finished what I could eat of lunch and am now winning


----------



## nixie

Leftover pizza: the lunch of last-post-wins champions!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Mountain Dew caffeine-spike winner!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i win


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not anymore, BB


----------



## The Creepster

get away there LIME-eeeee don't touch anyone

I win


----------



## DarkLore

Mid-afternoon and now you are in second place.


----------



## RoxyBlue

As are you


----------



## morbidmike

you are again


----------



## Wildcat

Here I come out of the blue.
Second place is where I put you.
The podium I take again.
To come and take away the win.


----------



## morbidmike

so that is your claim to fame
I arrive to put you to shame
I win you loose its me you can blame


----------



## Night Watchman

heres a poem

I win.


----------



## Wildcat

"I win" a phrase that has been spoken 4672 times now in one form or another.


----------



## Night Watchman

Just one phrase "I win"


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hello, boys!


----------



## Night Watchman

Hello girl.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hello, loser


----------



## Night Watchman

Right back at you.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I don't think so


----------



## Night Watchman

So...I don't care if you don't think

I Win.


----------



## The Creepster

and then its me


----------



## DarkLore

...so you think.

Again I win....again you stink.


----------



## The Creepster

yes..but its an epic stench

So I win


----------



## DarkLore

You stink you stink, you stink I say.
I said you stink, now go away.

You win, you win...I see you say. 
But not again, not now...today.
For in your haste, you miss you see.
For it is I, that wins...'tis I...just me.


----------



## Mr_Chicken

enough with the rhyme
I haven't got the time

after a long absence...I win!


----------



## debbie5

I shall not write poems,
Nor funky hiakus.
I shall not diss Christians, the Muslims or Jews.
No ditties, no limericks or sonnets you'll see, 
and the winningest winner of all- IT BE ME!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I win - though with head hanging in shame because I can't think up a good poem at the moment


----------



## DarkLore

Ah..in your haste, you missed a lot,
like seeing me, you simple sot.
For it is I that wins the day.
So like I said...just go away.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Roses are red
Bats are brown
Look out, mister
You're goin' down!

And I win


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Okay Roxy, listen close,
your rhyme made me laugh the most,
but whether bats are black or brown,
the truth is, Roxy, _you're_ going down!


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I didn't want to break the trend,
So I'll keep rhyming until the end,
Now I must say that it is no sin,
For Nyx has pulled ahead to win.


----------



## ededdeddy

I suck with rhyme
what's in that bin?
Look at the time
and now I win


----------



## rottincorps

I'm back.......and I WIN!


----------



## ededdeddy

thanks for stopping the rhymes

Guy in Behind me


----------



## rottincorps

YA no problem .........Oh I win!


----------



## ededdeddy

are you sure cause it seems like I'm winning


----------



## rottincorps

But I'm ahead of you ...so I WIN


----------



## RoxyBlue

Now I'm ahead of both of you

(Hi, Rottin!)


----------



## ededdeddy

no behind me


----------



## rottincorps

But with a type of the keys ....I'm in front again
HI Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Out of practice, dude - I win!


----------



## rottincorps

My typing finger is getting sore... but I still win


----------



## RoxyBlue

Then give it a rest while I win


----------



## ededdeddy

winner


----------



## rottincorps

Last one for now .....BUT I STILL WIN!


----------



## ededdeddy

at being behind me


----------



## RoxyBlue

Both behind me now!


----------



## DarkLore

...and so are you.


----------



## rottincorps

I'm so far behind .....that in front of you ......so I win


----------



## Wildcat

I win.


----------



## debbie5

The line has been crossed
The winner has won.
The runners behind
are lowly pond scum.


(d5, holding up huge trophy)


----------



## RoxyBlue

Bwa ha ha, I win!


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Nope, I win.


----------



## The Creepster

Ohhh I win


----------



## Wildcat

I win.


----------



## The Creepster

I then


----------



## Spooky1

Look again, I win.


----------



## Wildcat

I looked. I win.


----------



## debbie5

Your hare-like confidence is laughable.

I....WIN!


----------



## DarkLore

Not so fast mein tortise friend.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i win


----------



## RoxyBlue

I win as I leisurely sip my morning coffee - this is SO easy


----------



## DarkLore

I win as I leisurely review a million lines of code.


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, I'd rather be drinking the coffee

And I win.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i win


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hey, bros!


(I win)


----------



## DarkLore

Hey gals...

(I win too.)


----------



## RoxyBlue

And now you lose


----------



## highbury

I win because there is no way in hell I'm going through 475 pages of non-winners.

Highbury = WIN
All others = FAIL


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

hi roxy



i win


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you suuuure?


----------



## ededdeddy

I just woke up and I win


----------



## RoxyBlue

Go back to sleep


----------



## ededdeddy

winning in my sleep


----------



## Spooky1

Winning while I eat lunch!


----------



## ededdeddy

don't choke while I pass you


----------



## RoxyBlue

I trip you as you attempt to pass Spooky1, and win


----------



## DarkLore

....waves the flag as he wooshes by.

[WHOOOOOOOSH]


----------



## RoxyBlue

You get entangled in your waving flag and fall while I win!


----------



## The Creepster

I win...


----------



## Night Watchman

back for a win


----------



## RoxyBlue

You must be looking at my back from where you are - I win!


----------



## Night Watchman

Nope just tired of seeing you behind me...I win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I sneak back and win while you go offline


----------



## The Creepster

I now win


----------



## DarkLore

...sneaks in under the radar for a win.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i win


----------



## DarkLore

....u thought...but alas...you were mistaken.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Correct - YOU are mistaken!


I win


----------



## Night Watchman

I win


----------



## Spooky1

Not anymore, I win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Now I do


----------



## Wildcat

What do you do?

P.S. I win:tonguekin:


----------



## RoxyBlue

I beat you to the finish line, that's what


----------



## DarkLore

But the finish line is up here.


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, it's here.


----------



## DarkLore

I saw that a little while ago...when I crossed it.


----------



## Wildcat

Ya but you crossed it second.


----------



## DarkLore

It's kinda like Kadafi's line of death....now it moves to here.


__________________________


----------



## Wildcat

To bad you tripped over it.
I win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I redraw the line to my liking and win


----------



## Wildcat

Your abstract line drawing makes you stop to wonder if maybe you should have become an artist. During your ponder I pass for the win.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I win.


----------



## nixie

I win...


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I win.


----------



## Spooky1

Ladies first (any other time), I win.


----------



## Wildcat

Not spooked.... I win.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I win.


----------



## Moon Dog

I win!


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You guys need to get more practice - this was way too easy a win


----------



## Dark Star

I think I remember how to do this......Oh yeah I am posting last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Now you know I can't let you do that.


----------



## Goblin

Look who snuck in here and took it away from both of you!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hope you all are good losers


----------



## Wildcat

Why? 
I win.


----------



## debbie5

You win at LOSING!!

DAH WINNAHHhhhh!


----------



## Wildcat

I'm last therefore I win.


----------



## Goblin

:jol: I have it the entire night! Wow!


----------



## Wildcat

Or at least 2 hours of it.

I win.


----------



## debbie5

As I stick out my leg and trip you..I thereby WIN.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Your leg bone snaps as Wildcat trips over you and, as you writhe in pain on the ground, I step over you and win


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Your victory is short-lived


----------



## Lady Nyxie

So is yours. I win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

But now I return and win again


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Ho-ho-ho the 3K post ho wins on her 3,000th post.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Duly noted in the congratulatory thread, and now you lose!


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Now I win


----------



## Wildcat

Rising from my tangle with debbie5 I toss a blucky on the sideline to distract Lady Nyxie and RoxyBlue so I can take home the win.

P.S. The blucky is on a string. Think I wanna be banned for tossing a perfectly good prop.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The string on the blucky is actually an elastic band and it snaps back, hitting you in the head and knocking you down just inches from the finish line....

...which I cross at my leisure


----------



## Wildcat

The snap of the elastic off my head leaves a nasty wound that you can't resist taking a pic of for a future make up reference. Just as you lean in for the shot I dash across the finish line for the win.

Man these are getting long winded. lol


----------



## Night Watchman

While you to discuss the race I win it.


----------



## Wildcat

While you were busy watching the night I pass you for the win.


----------



## Night Watchman

The night is dark it's tough to see who wins unless your watching.


----------



## nixie

Then watch as I win...


----------



## Wildcat

I watched.....you lost. But on a brighter note.

I win.


----------



## nixie

But not for long... I win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The gods must be smiling on my win, because it's a gorgeous day out.


----------



## ededdeddy

yes it is must be for me the winner


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You came back, only to lose


----------



## ededdeddy

to me


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I win.


----------



## ededdeddy

mabye over Roxy but I'm still in front of you


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I win again.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Look ahead and what do you see?


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Me, winning.


----------



## ededdeddy

no it's me


----------



## RoxyBlue

So easy to win when no one is around


----------



## Night Watchman

Yes I know


----------



## RoxyBlue

You know a winner when you see one, I presume


----------



## Night Watchman

Yes I do.


----------



## Wildcat

Because you see me.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I win.


----------



## Wildcat

Yes you win the blue ribbon for second place.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good morning, Wildcat! How's second place looking?


----------



## nixie

Perhaps you can tell us, Roxy.


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, I believe you're more qualified to comment on that


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I win.


----------



## Wildcat

Lady Nyxie said:


> I was winning.


Fixed it for ya.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Allow me to take care of the winning around here.


----------



## ededdeddy

Iam winning now


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I win... even without Wildcat's help.


----------



## Night Watchman

You're gonna need help now.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Nope, cause I win again.


----------



## Wildcat

Here let me help out. I'll carry that win for you.


----------



## RoxyBlue

And you'll just kindly hand it over to me, thank you very much.


----------



## Wildcat

As you walk happily away with your wyn I cross the finish for the win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I redrew the line when you weren't looking through those blacked-out eyes


----------



## The Creepster

I win


----------



## Wildcat

I didn't see it.

I win.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not at all


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Whoa! Where did you come from?

I win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Heaven, of course


And I win!


----------



## Wildcat

Do the divine use computers?

I win.


----------



## debbie5

(stuffing all your fat arses into Creepsters crematorium...& leaning into door to close it)

I WIN,'CAUSE I ROASTED ALL OF YOU!!


----------



## nixie

oops... you left me out.

I win.


----------



## debbie5

(basting nixie's butt & shoving her in ...)

DA WINNAHHHhhhhhhh!


----------



## nixie

EEEEEEK!!!

...but wait... moments later, I manage to emerge from the crematorium and stagger, though a bit crispy and melty across the finish line!


----------



## Wildcat

I was sleeping and must have missed the crematorium party.

I win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

As you stop at the Toasted Forum Members hors d'oeuvres table, I slip past you and win


----------



## Wildcat

After a quick snack  I pass for the win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The snack gets stuck in your throat and I pass you as you lie choking on the ground (calling 911 as I go by - I'm not completely heartless)


----------



## Wildcat

Roxy blue the caring one.
Ran past dialing 911.
All is good cause I'm not dead.
I just took your win instead.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Think you won?
I say "no"
I'm the winner
That is so


----------



## Night Watchman

Rose are red, violets are blue...I win. 

Does that rhyme?


----------



## Wildcat

Nope therefore I win.


----------



## Night Watchman

It must because I win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

It didn't, so you lose.


----------



## The Creepster

I win


----------



## Wildcat

Yes, you win second place.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I win.


----------



## Wildcat

And now i do.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good morning, Wildcat


----------



## Wildcat

Morning Roxy.


----------



## RoxyBlue

See what happens when you log off?


----------



## The Creepster

yes they take over


----------



## Night Watchman

I took over? Alright.


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, I took over


----------



## Wildcat

Look into my eye's your gettin...... aw forget it.

I win.


----------



## Night Watchman

I tried but your avitar had no eyes so I won.


----------



## RoxyBlue

While trying to find Wildcat's eyes, you get tangled in your chopped up sheet and miss the finish line by mere inches.


----------



## Wildcat

You logged off. Ha ha. I win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

But now I return for another win!


----------



## The Creepster

Then I win


----------



## RoxyBlue

And almost as quickly lose


----------



## Kaoru

me


----------



## Night Watchman

No...me.


----------



## Wildcat

Yes you. In second place.


----------



## Night Watchman

You have no eyes you can't see.. I win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Now look who's winning!


----------



## Night Watchman

Look its the Day, no the dusk, no it's Night Watchman!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

You are sadly mistaken


----------



## Night Watchman

I couldn't have made a mistake...I won


----------



## RoxyBlue

Check again, Mr Second Place


----------



## Night Watchman

...but I won.


----------



## RoxyBlue

But you lost


----------



## Night Watchman

Not tonight, I'm feeling like a HO!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I admire your persistence, but you still lose


----------



## Night Watchman

Win!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

For me? Why, thank you!


----------



## Night Watchman

You're welcome for the loss.


----------



## RoxyBlue

A true gentleman would never beat a lady


----------



## Night Watchman

I'd rather win than be a gentleman!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ah, your true nature is revealed as you lose


----------



## Night Watchman

True nature is a winner.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You look more natural as a loser


----------



## Night Watchman

Stopping thinking of yourself as a loser, second place is not bad.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think second place suits you well.


----------



## Night Watchman

I don't like suits, I just win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You'll still be cleaning suits in the basement at this rate.


----------



## Kaoru

me


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think not.


----------



## Kaoru

LOL So true, but theres 4 users vewing this page. Oh well maybe its wrong. Ill end this here though since I gotta run. ttyl

Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes! And have a good night.


Wildcat in the morning


----------



## Night Watchman

Back for a win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hope you enjoyed that for two hours, because you lose now


----------



## Night Watchman

I win now.


----------



## Wildcat

But not now

He he he he he...... I said but


----------



## Night Watchman

I'm Back.


----------



## Wildcat

Night Watchman said:


> I'm Back in second place.


Why yes you are.


----------



## Night Watchman

But I'm first now.

Hey I said but too.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Tsk,tsk, fighting amongst yourselves (shakes head)


And I win!


----------



## Wildcat

Win what?


----------



## Night Watchman

I have no idea...just that I won.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not for very long, though


----------



## Night Watchman

Long enough.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Almost a full ho, but still losing


----------



## nixie

almost a half-ho and winning!


----------



## Night Watchman

I am a whore and I am winning.


----------



## nixie

NW-congrats on the whore-ing, sorry about the losing...


----------



## RoxyBlue

I win!


----------



## nixie

nope... me


----------



## Night Watchman

Celebrations over I win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Wildcat is lurking, but I still win


----------



## Night Watchman

Lurk all you want I win.


----------



## nixie

winning...


----------



## RoxyBlue

Keep trying


----------



## Night Watchman

I am.


----------



## nixie

not for long...


----------



## Night Watchman

I win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Let me show you how winning is done


----------



## nixie

sorry... it's me again.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You may be almost half a ho, but you're still losing


----------



## Night Watchman

You may be a massive ho but you are also losing.


----------



## Wildcat

Congrats on the Ho status but you still loose.


----------



## Moon Dog

As do you... 

I win!


----------



## Wildcat

I win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here I am, winning again


----------



## nixie

hello.


----------



## Night Watchman

Back at the bottom.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes, you are


----------



## Night Watchman

I'm underneath you.


----------



## Wildcat

No comment.


----------



## RoxyBlue

LMAO, and I win!


----------



## Night Watchman

Still underneath you.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 is gonna kick your a$$ while I win


----------



## Night Watchman

I'm still underneath you.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not anymore


----------



## Night Watchman

I just got out of the basement I know where the bottom is.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You must be looking at mine because I'm way ahead of you


----------



## Night Watchman

You keep laughing yours off...I keep winning.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You trip over my fallen butt and I win


----------



## Night Watchman

I high stepped to a win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You got a nosebleed while highstepping and I won


----------



## Night Watchman

You stopped to look at the blood and I stumbled over the line.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The line you stumbled over was a downed electrical line, so while you light up the night with sparks a'flying, I win


----------



## Night Watchman

I just win.


----------



## nixie

Winning with my 500th post... not a bad way to become a half-a-ho.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not bad, indeed, but you lose anyway


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I win.


----------



## Night Watchman

Sadly mistaken because I win.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Not any longer. I win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Neither of you wins


----------



## nixie

nor do you


----------



## Wildcat

Because the winner is me.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You mean me.


----------



## Wildcat

I know what I mean:tonguekin:


----------



## RoxyBlue

But you were wrong


----------



## Night Watchman

GEt your umbrella because I am raining on you parade.


----------



## fick209

time for me to get involved in this game and show you how to win


----------



## RoxyBlue

Still got a bit to learn about winning here, fick


----------



## Wildcat

Yes. Winning looks like this.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Wheeeeeeeeee...... I win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Whoooooo - you lose!


----------



## Lady Nyxie

While Roxy is asleep, I sneak in and steal the win.


----------



## Wildcat

Early bird gets the win.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I win.


----------



## fick209

Sorry, I win


----------



## Wildcat

Don't be sorry. Second is nice as well.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I trust you're speaking from experience on that one


----------



## nixie

good morning all!


----------



## fick209

very good morning indeed


----------



## RoxyBlue

And now it's a good afternoon - for winning!


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Sure is. I win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think not


----------



## fick209

and I slide in for the win


----------



## Night Watchman

your out at the plate, I win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You couldn't even find the ballpark, so I win


----------



## fick209

not so fast, I win


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, I do


----------



## Night Watchman

I'm sure that I won.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I win.


----------



## Night Watchman

No I win.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I do.


----------



## Night Watchman

No I do.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Stop with the "I do's". We're not getting married here. Accept the fact that I win.


----------



## Night Watchman

A fight may start so I win.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I win.


----------



## Wildcat

Look at what we have here.
Lady Nyxie, what a dear.
Now she thinks she's won this thread.
But she'll take second place home instead.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

How sweet of you to write a poem for me
So to pay you back I'll say this as polite as can be...
I win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

There's no winnin'
While I'm grinnin'


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Your medal is made of tin
I win.


----------



## Wildcat

Win. A synonym for Me.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I looked up the word "loser" in the dictionary and your picture was next to it

I win!


----------



## Wildcat

Funny my picture is next to a dictionary here to.

I win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You are so engrossed with browsing the dictionary for synonyms that you never quite make it to the finish line, and I win


----------



## Wildcat

I checked my thesaurus for me and on top of win it also came up with - conquest, triumph and success.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I believe all those words apply to me


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Fame is fleeting, isn't it?


----------



## Lady Nyxie

No, it isn't when you are winning.


----------



## Wildcat

I see you're talking about me again.


----------



## The Creepster

Woohoo


----------



## nixie

sweet dreams everyone!
...by the way, I win.


----------



## debbie5

No.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i win


----------



## fick209

wrong, I win


----------



## RoxyBlue

Wish a happy Thanksgiving to the winner!


----------



## fick209

Thanks for wishing me a happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## RoxyBlue

You're welcome - and you lose!


----------



## fick209

not quite, woo hoo I win!


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Now I do


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i win


----------



## stick

I won


----------



## fick209

I don't think so


----------



## RoxyBlue

I don't think so, either


----------



## fick209

Weeeeeeeeeeeeee!
1st place


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Nyx wins.


----------



## nixie




----------



## Lady Nyxie

I had both the name and the win first.


----------



## DarkLore

.....sorry loser. I'm your winner.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Not for long. I win.


----------



## nixie

Oh, yeah, we do have the same name...oops. Sorry, didn't know that when I signed up.

...winning anyway.


----------



## Night Watchman

I win.


----------



## Dr Morbius

*me!*


----------



## nixie

sorry, not this time... (but I like your giant "me")


----------



## Night Watchman

I win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Time for a win before midnight


----------



## The Creepster

yet...I win


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i win


----------



## Lady Nyxie

nixie said:


> Oh, yeah, we do have the same name...oops. Sorry, didn't know that when I signed up.
> 
> ...winning anyway.


No worries on the name thing, just teasing you. It is a cool name isn't it? 

Oh, and by the way, I win.


----------



## fick209

nope, wrong, I win!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i win


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Now I win.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i win


----------



## nixie

I win...


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i win


----------



## fick209

Oh la te da, I win!


----------



## DarkLore

....tada! I vin.


----------



## nixie

I win.


----------



## Night Watchman

Back for the win.


----------



## DarkLore

Slides under the rope for the win.


----------



## Bloodhound

Win!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i win


----------



## rottincorps

IT's time for ME TO WIN!......TA DA!.......I win


----------



## DarkLore

and now you don't.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i win


----------



## Wildcat

Not now.


----------



## Mr_Chicken

WINNER!!!!! 
(me)


----------



## nixie

sorry, now it's me!


----------



## Dark Star

As you can clearly see,..... it is I who is posting last


----------



## nixie

until now.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i win


----------



## fick209

yeah, a monday morning win!


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I win.


----------



## stick

no it is me.


----------



## fick209

back to me


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i win


----------



## The Archivist

Nope, I do!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Just rolled into town and figured I'd win.


----------



## Mr_Chicken

*I WIN!!!*

Now hand over the trophy


----------



## nixie

then pass it on to me...


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i win


----------



## Mr_Chicken

all right, all right, I'll take the night shift


----------



## fick209

new winner here


----------



## RoxyBlue

Now you're the old winner


----------



## fick209

taking the win before I head out for lunch


----------



## debbie5

Ripping up fick's time card to score the win....


----------



## fick209

I'll take the win back while you are busy trying to find my timecard that does not exist...I'm salary


----------



## debbie5

Putting in request for weekend work for fick, tee hee...

and WINNING AGAIN!!


----------



## fick209

weekend work request denied...I win!


----------



## stick

pulling the rug out from under you and taking the win for a spin.


----------



## nixie

I win.


----------



## debbie5

Spraying Touch N Foam over all of you & winning!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i win


----------



## fick209

Good morning, oh I win!


----------



## Ghostess

No, *I* win since I actually find the motivation to jump back into the games! Woot!


----------



## SPOOKY J

WOW! I finally won at something!


----------



## RoxyBlue

And lost as well


----------



## fick209

quick sneaking back in for the win!


----------



## SPOOKY J

I Win... Now for some Lunch.


----------



## RoxyBlue

While you were eating, I won.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i win


----------



## fick209

nope, wrong - I win!


----------



## stick

when you were not looking I won


----------



## SPOOKY J

I Win, MmmmKaay!


----------



## nixie

I win!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I see a new winner here - me!


----------



## SPOOKY J

For the Win.


----------



## fick209

guess who the winner is: ME


----------



## RoxyBlue

You guessed wrong


----------



## fick209

but I return to claim the win!


----------



## RoxyBlue

You drop your claim ticket and I win in your place.


----------



## nixie

You both failed to see me, already at the finish line.


----------



## SPOOKY J

Thanks for keeping my seat warm. I win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hey, your butt's on fire!

Made you look - I win!


----------



## nixie

Roxy-lol, but I win.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i win


----------



## fick209

Good morning everyone, btw I win!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good morning to you (and BTW, you just lost)


----------



## fick209

how can I lose when it is clear that I just won


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I think you should check again.

I won.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You correctly used the past tense, since I WIN now


----------



## The Pod

I'm winning


----------



## RoxyBlue

But you're not


----------



## fick209

a great lunch topped off with a great win


----------



## The Pod

last again!


----------



## nixie

I win!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Now I do


----------



## fick209

back to me woohoo!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hello, fick


----------



## The Pod

I'll take it from here


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i win


----------



## fick209

a friday morning win!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes, it is a good day for a win, isn't it?


----------



## fick209

A holly jolly good day!


----------



## debbie5

Nyuck Nyuck! I WIN!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I poke you in the eyes and win


----------



## Kaoru

Me


----------



## The Creepster

and then......


----------



## stick

It is me that wins.


----------



## Spooky1

Stick gets stuck in the mud, I win!


----------



## fick209

kind of looks like spooky1 is in up to his neck...I win!


----------



## nixie

You stopped to help him out... now I win!


----------



## RoxyBlue

You started laughing when Fick slipped and fell into the mudhole, and I blew by you and won


----------



## fick209

My horoscope today according to Minneapolis Star Tribune:

*Aries:* In your book, it's no fun to merely beat the competition - you must also crush them. It will be a fun day for you because your opposition is well matched and many are counting on you to win.

Soooooo, I WIN


----------



## DarkLore

Too bad..now they can count you out.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Count yourself out, too, DL


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i win


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hope you enjoyed being a winner for 5 hours, 'cause your time is UP!


----------



## fick209

Unfortunatly so is yours...I win!


----------



## nixie

sorry, now I win!


----------



## debbie5

No.


----------



## nixie

yup.


----------



## scareme

Winner!


----------



## DarkLore

Wow...I haven't won in so long...I decided it's time.

WINNER WINNER CHICKEN DINNER.


----------



## Moon Dog

Congratulations! You won!

Wait a minute...


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i win


----------



## RoxyBlue

Just finished cleaning the family room - winning this thread is MUCH easier!


----------



## fick209

Keep on cleaning Roxy...I win!


----------



## Spooky1

The cleaning is done, now I have won!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Go do more cleaning while I win


----------



## The Pod

I'm in last!


----------



## fick209

A late morning win


----------



## Spooky1

A lunchtime win for me!


----------



## RoxyBlue

An early afternoon win for me!


----------



## fick209

and here I am to rain on your early afternoon win parade


----------



## ededdeddy

Gone for two weeks and right to the front..Man what have you guys been doing?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Beating you at this game, apparently


----------



## fick209

What a beautiful afternoon.


----------



## Spooky1

The sun is out, there's snow on the ground, and I win!


----------



## stick

I'M THE WINNER NOW


----------



## RoxyBlue

But no longer...


----------



## ededdeddy

Winner now


----------



## RoxyBlue

You must be talking about me


----------



## scareme

Winner!


----------



## nixie

new winner


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i win


----------



## ededdeddy

I really am the winner


----------



## Wildcat

Sorry haven't been around but..... I win.


----------



## fick209

a very hectic morning win


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm beginning to see a pattern here, Fick


----------



## nixie

I win


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, I believe I win


----------



## fick209

just reclaiming my win


----------



## Spooky1

Your win has been, unreclaimed, I win.


----------



## nixie

not quite, I believe I win...


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Not anymore... I win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

And now I win


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Not for long. I win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not for long for you, either


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Give up... I win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not a chance - I win!


----------



## Lady Nyxie

No you don't.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hope you enjoyed that brief respite, because it's over now


----------



## Lady Nyxie

As is your short-lived win.


----------



## fick209

better check back in and make sure i am winning - yep I am


----------



## nixie

better check again...


----------



## The Pod

I did..... I'm last!


----------



## ededdeddy

you are last because I winning


----------



## The Pod

I'll take last.


----------



## ededdeddy

but Iam first


----------



## RoxyBlue

And the first shall be last, so I win


----------



## fick209

correction, I win


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, I'm positive I win


----------



## Wildcat

Keep that positive attitude honey but I win.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I win.


----------



## fick209

Good morning everyone


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good morning, fick


----------



## Spooky1

Good morning forum, I win!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Now I win (and thanks for the brownies)


----------



## fick209

I might not have any brownies, but I still win


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I win.


----------



## nixie

Hello. I win.


----------



## Wildcat

Hello to you but I win.


----------



## fick209

Big Winner here!


----------



## The Pod

Still in last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

But being last doesn't last


----------



## fick209

and the winner is.......ME


----------



## RoxyBlue

Votes have been recounted and the new winner is...ME!


----------



## fick209

A chilly -13F morning win!


----------



## RoxyBlue

It's warmer here and therefore easier to win.


----------



## fick209

the cold keeps you awake to come back and claim the win


----------



## RoxyBlue

The sun is shining through my window and inspires me to another warm win


----------



## fick209

Put on another layer of clothes to stay alive for the win


----------



## Spooky1

Go back to bed to stay warm, I win!


----------



## RoxyBlue

What are you doing still in bed? I win!


----------



## fick209

I win while dreaming of my nice warm bed with flannel sheets


----------



## RoxyBlue

I win while sipping a cup of hot chocolate


----------



## The Pod

Just stopping by to take last......


----------



## fick209

So sorry pod, now it's me


----------



## RoxyBlue

And now it's me


----------



## The Creepster

I win


----------



## DarkLore

For a moment there I thought you won. I was wrong.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i win


----------



## fick209

ding ding ding...new winner here


----------



## RoxyBlue

Fireworks in the air - I win!


----------



## Spooky1

You're always a winner to me Roxy, but now I win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You're so sweet, and I win


----------



## fick209

now i win


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Now I win.


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats LN, now I win!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I have beaten you all - mwa haha!


----------



## fick209

Evil laughs aren't quite as effective for 2nd place


----------



## Kaoru

Yeah for me!


----------



## nixie

Sorry, I believe the win goes to me.

...hey, this is my 666th post, I guess I'm evil.


----------



## Kaoru

Oh nice! Gotta love that stroke of good luck there nixie! 

I win again!


----------



## Bloodhound

I'm Back!!


----------



## nixie

...back in second place.
I win


----------



## The Archivist

Sorry Nixie, too little too late. I win!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I have returned to take back my rightful place as Winner!


----------



## Wildcat

RoxyBlue said:


> I have returned to take back my rightful place as Winner!


 Winner of the RoxyBlue look-a-like contest but you wait and see when I run the internet I'll crash it after one of my posts. Then I'll surely win....Like now


----------



## DarkLore

W-i-n-n-e-r


----------



## scareme

Winner!


----------



## nixie

new winner!


----------



## scareme

old winner!


----------



## Moon Dog

Make that whinner... as I'm the new winner!


----------



## Wildcat

When I'm a moderator here I'm going to lock this thread after my last post so give up now. I win.


----------



## nixie

Go ahead, but in the meantime, I win...


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yeah, Wildcat, idle threats will get you nowhere - and I win


----------



## fick209

i am more than happy to take that win off your hands while stuck in metrodome parking lot...oh, i win


----------



## nixie

And now you can pass it over to me...


----------



## The Creepster

I win


----------



## nixie

winning...


----------



## RoxyBlue

Something new this morning - I beat Nixie instead of Fick


----------



## Spooky1

I hate to do it but, I beat you now Roxy.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'll take the win back so you don't feel bad


----------



## fick209

You've been winner long enough, time for me to win!


----------



## Spooky1

Did you enjoy your win, Fick? It's over now, I win!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Now I do!


----------



## scareme

Winner, again.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You need a little more practice at this.


----------



## fick209

What a hectic day at work, but at least I win


----------



## RoxyBlue

While you took a moment to relax from your hectic day, I won.


----------



## fick209

But I'm back to reclaim my win!


----------



## RoxyBlue

You just lost your claim ticket


----------



## Spooky1

I'll make a claim, that I win!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ah, 'tis a false claim!


----------



## fick209

Back in the winner's circle where I belong!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi, Fick!


----------



## Wildcat

Keep chatting Roxy as I pass for the win.

P.S. Thanks for keeping fick busy too.


----------



## scareme

If I'm the winner, that makes you a loser.


----------



## Wildcat

Good thing you're not the winner then.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Keep on drummin', Wildcat, while I win


----------



## Wildcat

Night night Roxy. You dream about me winning now. Don't worry Spooky. You cam have her back when she wakes


----------



## nixie

Good night all, sweet dreams.


----------



## scareme

Night Night - Win!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i win


----------



## Wildcat

I'll have the win for breakfast.


----------



## fick209

So sorry to blow past you Wildcat, but looks like I win.


----------



## Wildcat

Looks are deceiving.


----------



## fick209

Yes they are...I win


----------



## RoxyBlue

You're both delusional, because I am the clear winner


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i win


----------



## RoxyBlue

Don't think so, BB


----------



## fick209

Who's delusional? Clearly I still win


----------



## RoxyBlue

Always nice to see you here - losing


----------



## fick209

Right back at you


----------



## debbie5

...I haven't showered yet, so I have driven all of you away from the FINISH LINE !!!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i win


----------



## ededdeddy

winner


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi, Ed!


----------



## The Pod

Last is mine!!!


----------



## ededdeddy

winner again


----------



## Wildcat

Yes I am. Thanks for noticing.


----------



## ededdeddy

noticing your in secound


----------



## RoxyBlue

Where'd all these losers come from all of a sudden?


----------



## ededdeddy

behind me


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes, you are.


----------



## stick

what do I win


----------



## The Pod

I'm last


----------



## fick209

I'll take it from here


----------



## RoxyBlue

Fick, you're back - in second place


----------



## The Pod

or is it third..... since you're now second.


----------



## Wildcat

Wow the view is so clear up here.


----------



## fick209

Yup, sure is nice being on top!


----------



## RoxyBlue

You said it!


----------



## Wildcat

Said what? I win?


----------



## The Pod

No.... I win.


----------



## Wildcat

I know I didn't say that.:smoking:


----------



## scareme

Winner!


----------



## fick209

Good morning everybody


----------



## Spooky1

Good morning to all those behind me, I win!


----------



## fick209

But now you are behind me, I win!


----------



## nixie

I win!!!!


----------



## The Pod

I win!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good morning, spider child!


----------



## ededdeddy

I am the winner


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, I am the winner


----------



## fick209

Better recheck that, looks like I'm the winner!


----------



## RoxyBlue

You are now "unchecked" as the winner


----------



## ededdeddy

you two can play checkers I pass you both and WIN


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i win


----------



## RoxyBlue

Young blood must cede the win now to older lady


----------



## fick209

Good try, but I can't be beat


----------



## RoxyBlue

But you can....


----------



## fick209

not for long


----------



## RoxyBlue

50 minutes is long enough, I think


----------



## fick209

Well then I'll take a late afternoon win!


----------



## morgan8586

Once again, I am the winner!


----------



## Wildcat

Now it's me.


----------



## DarkLore

Was.....was you. Now it's me.


----------



## Wildcat

That was short lived now wasn't it?


----------



## nixie

Well, you held on to the lead for an hour...


----------



## fick209

Well, I think 8 hrs is quite long enough...Good morning everyone


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nice to see you again, Fick


----------



## fick209

So nice to see you behind me again


----------



## RoxyBlue

I was about to say the same thing


----------



## fick209

I just couldn't stay back there forever you know


----------



## RoxyBlue

Looks like you have no choice


----------



## Wildcat

Nor do you.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are ya SURE?


----------



## fick209

Geez, staying ahead of you is a full time job:googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

You get pionts for persistence, but still lose


----------



## Wildcat

Staying ahead of the 18 time post ho is near impossible. Accept in short stints.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Nice night to win.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i win


----------



## Wildcat

Not anymore.


----------



## fick209

nor do you


----------



## RoxyBlue

Shall I state the obvious?


----------



## Wildcat

What that I win? Not necessary, we all know it's bound to happen.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hey, did you just drop a drumstick?

Made you look - I win!


----------



## nixie

Hi there! I just stole he lead...


----------



## fick209

And I make a triumphant return to steal the lead from you!


----------



## nixie

And I take it right back...


----------



## fick209

Well, I give you credit for trying to beat me


----------



## RoxyBlue

Credit where credit is due - and it's due to me for winning!


----------



## fick209

but not winning for long


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good evening, my friend


----------



## nixie

I win!


----------



## Mr_Chicken

hey guys, look over there! It's me... winning!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ah, fresh blood - but still losing


----------



## nixie

and sadly, so are you...


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not anymore


----------



## Jack Reaper

Why do you still try....I won this months ago!
If you don't believe it...just ask me!


----------



## scareme

You all have gone to bed, so I win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Fresh from shoveling snow and still able to win.


----------



## DarkLore

Fresh from taking a nice long nap and still able to win.


----------



## The Creepster

win


----------



## fick209

I let all of you win over the weekend, I'll take the monday morning win


----------



## morgan8586

and the winner is....ME!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm heeeeerrrreeeee!


----------



## fick209

and now your back theeeerrreeee


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not anymoooooorrrrreeeee!


----------



## fick209

Well just look at that, you are behind me again


----------



## RoxyBlue

Look again...


----------



## fick209

yup, I looked and you're still back there


----------



## The Creepster

I win...forever


----------



## RoxyBlue

"Forever" doesn't last as long as it used to, does it?


----------



## morbidmike

the win is mine


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, I believe the win is mine.


----------



## scareme

I win.


----------



## The Creepster

But then I win


----------



## fick209

What a surprise, I take the morning win!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here we go again...


----------



## fick209

And I win while enjoying a christmas cookie


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i win


----------



## RoxyBlue

You won - now I win


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i win


----------



## RoxyBlue

See what happens when you log off?


----------



## fick209

and I'm back


----------



## RoxyBlue

So am I!


----------



## The Archivist

Along with me.


----------



## fick209

but I still win


----------



## RoxyBlue

And you still lose.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i win


----------



## nixie

I win!


----------



## haunted canuck

you are all wrong i win infinity


----------



## rottincorps

Me!


----------



## fick209

Wrong, it's ME who wins!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good morning, rottin, haven't seen you lose in a while.

Good morning, fick, I see you lose every day


----------



## nixie

Stopping by for a quick win before I head out shopping...


----------



## RoxyBlue

Done shopping and back for the win!


----------



## fick209

Nice to see you behind me again


----------



## RoxyBlue

Just finished lunch and now have the energy to take the lead!


----------



## fick209

Hope you enjoyed your lead, however brief it was:smoking:


----------



## Spooky1

Speaking of brief leads, I win now.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You trip over your briefs, and I win


----------



## fick209

but you stop to help him up, and I take the win


----------



## RoxyBlue

You fall into a laundry basket full of briefs, and I win again!


----------



## fick209

Looks like I made it safely out to sneak past you again!


----------



## nixie

blushing at the site of everyone in their briefs, I sneak out from nowhere into the lead...


----------



## fick209

I navigate carefully through all the fresh falling snow to claim the morning win!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i win


----------



## The Creepster

Toast


----------



## fick209

Back for the win


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sorry I'm a little late - I win!


----------



## The Creepster

Nope ...just sit down ...


----------



## scareme

...and watch me win.


----------



## fick209

I'll take it from here everyone


----------



## The Archivist

y'all can go back to sleep now.


----------



## scareme

Winner!


----------



## nixie

I win!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Time for me to take the win.


----------



## nixie

Time for me to take it back.


----------



## scareme

Winner


----------



## nixie

new winner


----------



## scareme

winner


----------



## nixie

nope, me...


----------



## scareme

me


----------



## nixie

me


----------



## scareme

me again


----------



## scareme

Now it's my turn to win.


----------



## nixie

me...


----------



## scareme

Sorry, I got ahead of myself, but I still win.


----------



## nixie




----------



## scareme

Winner!


----------



## nixie

I win...


----------



## scareme

No I win...


----------



## nixie

nope, it's me again.


----------



## scareme

Look again!


----------



## nixie

I looked, and I'm still winning...


----------



## scareme

But I'm not the loser, you are!


----------



## nixie

but only for a moment.


----------



## scareme

I'm ahead again!


----------



## nixie

I win.


----------



## scareme

If we could do this for 200 more post you would be a post ho. But alas, I would still be the winner!


----------



## nixie

We could, but I need to get some sleep now! Sweet dreams!


----------



## scareme

Night, Night. Winner!


----------



## Jack Reaper

Won this months ago....back to bed people!!!


----------



## scareme

I'm still awake, and I win.


----------



## Jack Reaper

BZZZZT! Try again!


----------



## scareme

Winner!


----------



## nixie

I win


----------



## Jack Reaper

I already won....so stop already!


----------



## nixie




----------



## RoxyBlue

You heard him - stop already


----------



## nixie

Sorry, I just can't...


----------



## Jack Reaper

You can if you really believe you can!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I believe you can lose now


----------



## Jack Reaper

I believe you are fooling yourself...


----------



## scareme

Talk, talk, talk... and I win.


----------



## fick209

Ahh, back where I belong with the morning win!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Back where I belong with the late morning win!


----------



## nixie

ah, the early afternoon win...


----------



## scareme

Winner, for all times!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Your time is up


----------



## scareme

Time, again!


----------



## fick209

It's my time!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Time has stopped for you and so has winning


----------



## nixie

I win.


----------



## The Creepster

Nope


----------



## nixie

yep


----------



## The Creepster

your pushing it


----------



## nixie

and yet, I continue posting...


----------



## RoxyBlue

I fearlessly post and win!


----------



## nixie

and I reclaim the lead...


----------



## The Creepster

not if I push you down


----------



## RoxyBlue

While you're out pushing people around, I win


----------



## The Creepster

Brute force never wins...thats what I heard


----------



## fick209

Whatever you heard is irrelevant because I win!


----------



## The Creepster

thats what happens when you have a dinosaur for a qb


----------



## fick209

dinosaur he may be, but it's been a fun season to watch. BTW, I win!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Now I win


----------



## The Creepster

Nope...
not just yet


----------



## nixie

Will you guys stop your bickering and step aside while I win?


----------



## fick209

I'm pretty sure I win!


----------



## The Creepster

There you go...


----------



## RoxyBlue

And there you went


----------



## nixie

Yay! The winner's circle!


----------



## Jack Reaper

Keep going rounds....I won this long time ago!


----------



## The Creepster

woops


----------



## Jack Reaper

Woops? What is "woops"?


----------



## The Creepster

I win


----------



## DarkLore

now I win.


----------



## scareme

Winner


----------



## RoxyBlue

You can all go home now


----------



## DarkLore

Okay...I'm home. And I'm the winner.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not anymore


----------



## nixie

hello. I win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nice try


----------



## nixie

If at first you don't succeed... try, try again.


----------



## fick209

well, you better keep trying


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

me me me me


----------



## RoxyBlue

no no no no no!


----------



## The Creepster

I smell something


----------



## Spooky1

You smell, de-feet! I win.


----------



## nixie

no, I win.


----------



## fick209

sorry to burst your bubble, but looks like i win


----------



## The Creepster

Hey if there is any CHOKE I mean Vikings 

I win


----------



## nixie

Blowing a new bubble...


----------



## nixie

Creep- you beat me to it...


----------



## The Creepster

The Creepster said:


> Hey if there is any CHOKE I mean Vikings
> 
> I win


Oh thats twice now


----------



## The Creepster

Thats because I am Creepster...I control everything


----------



## scareme

Except this game, I win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Squabble amongst yourselves while I win


----------



## The Creepster

Then you don't


----------



## fick209

I'll take the win


----------



## nixie

And I'll take it from you


----------



## RoxyBlue

Now it's back in rightful hands


----------



## nixie

at least it is now...


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, now it is


----------



## The Creepster

No mine


----------



## RoxyBlue

Let me take that burden from your shoulders, old man


----------



## fick209

And I'll take it from you


----------



## RoxyBlue

You may hand it right back, young lady


----------



## nixie

She handed it over, but I intercepted it.


----------



## fick209

FUMBLE!!! I recover and win!


----------



## nixie

Ah, but that was the decoy, I still hold the real win!


----------



## The Creepster

No


----------



## RoxyBlue

Say hi to the winner!


----------



## morbidmike

bye looser


----------



## Wildcat

Swinging by for the win.


----------



## The Creepster

watch out for that tree...George


----------



## scareme

I win!


----------



## Night Watchman

I'm back!


----------



## scareme

Welcome back, loser.


----------



## Night Watchman

I hope it felt good to win. The moments over looooooser!!!!


----------



## scareme

Winner!


----------



## Night Watchman

Not today.


----------



## nixie

I win.


----------



## Night Watchman

Not today.


----------



## nixie

look again...


----------



## Night Watchman

why I am still winning


----------



## scareme

Winner


----------



## nixie

back in the lead...


----------



## scareme

Not, winner


----------



## Night Watchman

or loser depending on which page you are on.


----------



## nixie

I win


----------



## scareme

Win


----------



## Night Watchman

Come on.


----------



## scareme

I win


----------



## nixie

winning...


----------



## Night Watchman

not anymore


----------



## scareme

Yes!


----------



## Night Watchman

no


----------



## scareme

Winner!


----------



## nixie

my turn...


----------



## scareme

Looser, I win.


----------



## nixie

not for long...


----------



## Night Watchman

I win


----------



## scareme

No, I win


----------



## Night Watchman

no you don't


----------



## DarkLore

Yup...I see you back there.


----------



## The Creepster

I win


----------



## nixie

I win


----------



## DarkLore

eh.....Nope.


----------



## fick209

Good try, back to me!


----------



## morbidmike

bye bye


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hello


----------



## The Creepster

I win


----------



## RoxyBlue

You lose


----------



## fick209

Oh my, look who's in 2nd place again


----------



## RoxyBlue

You must be looking in a mirror


----------



## morbidmike

win


----------



## fick209

yah, I win!


----------



## morgan8586

Win, Win, Win, Winner!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Lose, lose, loser...well, you get the idea


----------



## Spooky1

My dog tell me to say, I win!


----------



## fick209

You misheard your dog, he/she (?) was telling you that I win


----------



## nixie

I win!


----------



## morbidmike

what did you say


----------



## Jack Reaper

You heard her...I WIN!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Three dogs win


----------



## morbidmike

bang bang bang dogs dead and I win


----------



## scareme

Winner!


----------



## morbidmike

nope


----------



## scareme

am too


----------



## morbidmike

r not


----------



## scareme

m 2


----------



## morbidmike

O I C u lose


----------



## scareme

nah uhn


----------



## morbidmike

kgb and cia say you loose


----------



## scareme

never


----------



## morbidmike

yep its true


----------



## scareme

Look again


----------



## morbidmike

at me winning


----------



## scareme

take another look, it's me


----------



## morbidmike

I cant see you


----------



## scareme

Just look in front of you.


----------



## morbidmike

I see me


----------



## scareme

Are you blind?


----------



## morbidmike

no i see i win


----------



## fick209

you 2 can rest awhile - I'll take the win!


----------



## nixie

I win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Time for me to win.


----------



## morbidmike

nope


----------



## scareme

Winner, again.


----------



## morbidmike

close but no cigar


----------



## The Creepster

I win


----------



## morbidmike

i win


----------



## fick209

Pass the cigar to me, I win:smoking:


----------



## Jack Reaper

not


----------



## RoxyBlue

Losers all!


----------



## nixie

Winner!


----------



## The Creepster

no Iam


----------



## nixie

no, it's me


----------



## morbidmike

your funny


----------



## hpropman

No I'm Sparticus!


----------



## The Creepster

I win


----------



## RoxyBlue

I win as I sip my coffee


----------



## The Creepster

Woops...


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did you slip?


----------



## morbidmike

peek a boo guess who


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is it" loser"?


----------



## morbidmike

nope winner


----------



## The Creepster

Yes thanks


----------



## morbidmike

nope bye


----------



## The Creepster

I win


----------



## morbidmike

no u dont


----------



## The Creepster

Your right


----------



## morbidmike

winnnnnnnnn ziggidy bopp


----------



## The Creepster

Yes


----------



## morbidmike

bobbety boo look who


----------



## The Creepster

No meeee


----------



## scareme

Winner! Winner! Winner!


----------



## The Creepster

No...


----------



## scareme

No...way, I win!!


----------



## The Creepster

Thats it...


----------



## RoxyBlue

That's it for you, Creep Man!


----------



## scareme

Win again!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes, I did


----------



## The Creepster

Me win


----------



## Spooky1

Me Spooky, you lose.


----------



## morbidmike

no you snooze


----------



## Moon Dog

Yup, still winning!


----------



## The Archivist

I win!! Where's my money?


----------



## nixie

I believe the prize money goes to me...


----------



## hpropman

so what did I win anyway!


----------



## nixie

I didn't know they awarded a prize for second place.
I win.


----------



## hpropman

so does this jus go on forever or will it be closed eventually?


----------



## nixie

Yeah, they should shut it down. Right... about..........now!


----------



## morbidmike

reopend new game I win


----------



## nixie

Good morning!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good morning, Nixie!


----------



## scareme

Good morning all, from the winner.


----------



## fick209

New winner here!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Even newer winner!


----------



## fick209

How dare you, the win is mine!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I dare - again!


----------



## nixie

I win!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think not


----------



## morbidmike

me either


----------



## nixie

I think I win again


----------



## morbidmike

so much for thinking


----------



## nixie

I win again.


----------



## morbidmike

not fast enough


----------



## nixie

I win again...


----------



## morbidmike

looser


----------



## nixie

winner


----------



## morbidmike

no dammit


----------



## nixie

yep...


----------



## morbidmike

5 blocks away and I'm winning


----------



## morbidmike

winn again


----------



## nixie

getting ahead of yourself??


----------



## morbidmike

nope 2000 posts and winning yeah me!!!!


----------



## nixie

And with this, my 1000th post, I win!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congrats, and you lose!


----------



## morbidmike

a sneek atack from the post mistress but I win


----------



## RoxyBlue

Think so, do you?


----------



## morbidmike

yep I doooooooooooo


----------



## fick209

Tough luck, I steal the win from you


----------



## RoxyBlue

And I snag it back from you


----------



## morbidmike

aww loster again did ya??


----------



## nixie

As did you, I win!


----------



## Spooky1

Not anymore, I win!


----------



## morbidmike

so you say you did


----------



## The Creepster

AHh


----------



## morbidmike

win


----------



## The Creepster

Balh


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi, guys!


----------



## The Creepster

Hey winner


----------



## scareme

Winner!


----------



## nixie

new winner!


----------



## scareme

old winner!


----------



## fick209

You stayed up too late and I take the new win!


----------



## The Creepster

Wheres me cookies...


----------



## fick209

well, considering where the remaining few that I brought home went, let me grab the pooper scooper and see what I can bag up for you
I win!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Eeewwww!

And I win!


----------



## fick209

well, I told him yesterday the cookies were all gone and he keeps asking for em:googly:

Oh, by the way you lose and I win!


----------



## morbidmike

no you loose


----------



## fick209

I loose??? How dare you, just because I'm blonde dose not mean I am loose thank you very much:googly:

And I'll take that win right back


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL!


(loser)


----------



## The Creepster

No cookies....


----------



## morgan8586

i win


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not really


----------



## nixie

nope, I do!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi, Nixie!


----------



## nixie

Hello, Roxy!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Trying to win here, are you?


----------



## Moon Dog

Congratulation on the win Roxy!

Wait a minute...


----------



## Spooky1

I waited 39 minutes, that's enough, I win!


----------



## scareme

Not any longer.


----------



## Zurgh

Thanks for welcoming me...
I win


----------



## Zurgh

I beat me!...Ew...in public? Isn't that against the law or something?
Still win...


----------



## Zurgh

Now it's a problem.. I'm playing with my self in public... I can't seem to not beat me...
Winner, winner, chicken dinner.....


----------



## IMU

I never win ...


----------



## fick209

Don't feel bad IMU...you won for a whole hour this morning...until I came along


----------



## RoxyBlue

Then I showed up....


----------



## fick209

Then you left


----------



## RoxyBlue

And now I'm back


----------



## fick209

Yeah, right in back of me


----------



## RoxyBlue

I feel compelled to win again


----------



## stick

Only for a few minutes.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Winner. Thumbs up!


----------



## RoxyBlue

You're out of practice with this. I win!


----------



## fick209

practice all you want, I'm still here:smoking:


----------



## morbidmike

your not here now!!!


----------



## The Creepster

Its me..with lots of COOOKIES


----------



## nixie

While you munch on cookies, I'll take the win!


----------



## fick209

Good try, but I never lose!


----------



## Spooky1

Except for now, I win!


----------



## scareme

No you don't.


----------



## fick209

okay, enough of this nonsense...I win!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Now I do


----------



## fick209

What a lovely morning for a win!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes, it is


----------



## Night Watchman

The morning is over so I win.


----------



## fick209

Still AM hours here, so I still win


----------



## RoxyBlue

It's east coast time for a win


----------



## fick209

I prefer the central win


----------



## RoxyBlue

I prefer a worldwide win - mwahahahaha!


----------



## IMU

ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! It's all about ME! (for now anyway)


----------



## RoxyBlue

Short lived victory there, IMU


----------



## morbidmike

you too Rox


----------



## fick209

How long will my victory last???


----------



## RoxyBlue

About 21 minutes


----------



## IMU

Sneakin in for a quick one!


----------



## Zurgh

Another skull dry, now I win!


----------



## fick209

better get back to work on your skulls...I win!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is your desk clear yet?

Oh look, I won!


----------



## nixie

Hi guys! I win!


----------



## Zurgh

My skulls compel me to win....


----------



## nixie

I win


----------



## Zurgh

Or I win...


----------



## nixie

Nope, looks like it's me...


----------



## Zurgh

Nixie, your props are the coolest,
Now I win...


----------



## nixie

Aw, thank you! Now I feel kinda bad beating you...


----------



## The Creepster

If theres any beatings going on...I will be the one giving them


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think not


----------



## Zurgh

I can't think....but i can win...


----------



## morbidmike

yep for 4 minutes now it's me


----------



## Zurgh

Now that the "other" holiday stuff is all packed up and put away
I win!


----------



## morbidmike

keep packing while I win


----------



## Zurgh

Oh, did I leave out a box labled I win?


----------



## morbidmike

never write in eraseable ink hahaha


----------



## Zurgh

I think the sharpie I used was in a shade of I win


----------



## morbidmike

I just looked at the news paper and it said I WIN !!!!!!!!


----------



## Night Watchman

Thats old news.


----------



## morbidmike

new news you loose


----------



## Night Watchman

you lose I Win


----------



## Zurgh

This just in.....
I win


----------



## The Creepster

Nope


----------



## Zurgh

Yep


----------



## The Creepster

No one wins ...


----------



## nixie

But, I just did...


----------



## Zurgh

Me Too! Small world, the winners circle..


----------



## The Creepster

Blah


----------



## nixie

Blah, blah, blah... I win!


----------



## Unclecreepy

Wheres my trophy?


----------



## nixie

I have it, because I win!


----------



## Unclecreepy

I stole it from you, I win!


----------



## Zurgh

No, I have the trophy! Or is it...no, its just another gooie, gluie head.
I win


----------



## nixie

I win!


----------



## Zurgh

That's what she said...
"I win!"


----------



## scareme

Winner!


----------



## Zurgh

My wife said "I thought you don't play to win"
she was wrong! I WIN! weeeee


----------



## scareme

I don't think so.


----------



## Zurgh

I do not think, I win...


----------



## scareme

You do not think, you do not win, you lose.


----------



## Zurgh

There is no mental inhibition, just action, the Iiatsu, samurai lighting strike...
I win...


----------



## scareme

Blah, Blah, Blah...I still win.


----------



## Zurgh

Blah, I, Blah, win


----------



## scareme

I thought I already beat you.


----------



## Zurgh

Yes,No,yes,no,I win,yes


----------



## morbidmike

nope you just lost


----------



## fick209

so did you my friend


----------



## IMU

I win ... for now!


----------



## morbidmike

you must be at sea pirate boy cause I just sailed into the port of I win


----------



## IMU

Back again ... for now!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Shouldn't have logged off


----------



## morbidmike

you either


----------



## RoxyBlue

I didn't


----------



## fick209

Just checking back in to make sure I'm still winning, yup I am


----------



## The Creepster

Nah...I am


----------



## RoxyBlue

Both wrong


----------



## fick209

You sure about that?


----------



## Spooky1

While everyone else is out to lunch, I win!


----------



## fick209

I'll take the after lunch win!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'll take the mid-afternoon win


----------



## IMU

How about me?????


----------



## morbidmike

no pirates allowed you loose


----------



## Zurgh

Sneeks in for the win!


----------



## IMU

Not ALL Pirates are losers!


----------



## Zurgh

Argh! I'll be winin this now!


----------



## fick209

you may not be a loser, but you are in 2nd place


----------



## Zurgh

If by 2nd ....Win!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Just stopping by to win


----------



## fick209

guess you should have stayed longer, I take the win!


----------



## nixie

winning...


----------



## IMU

No, Me Me Me Me!


----------



## Zurgh

Back in it to win it!


----------



## fick209

ding ding ding...new winner here


----------



## IMU

No, Me Me Me Me!


----------



## fick209

I'll take the win back while you are freezing your butt off from being nekked all day long


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, and I win!


----------



## Zurgh

Must be winner time!


----------



## The Creepster

Nope


----------



## morbidmike

he sneaks in for the win


----------



## Zurgh

Yoink! Tis' mines now!


----------



## The Creepster

No one living on the west coast really wins


----------



## RoxyBlue

You're right about that


----------



## Zurgh

Who says I'm among the living?
Winner!


----------



## The Creepster

Gone


----------



## Zurgh

Back!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Get back behind me


----------



## Zurgh

Ah, the line of won!


----------



## The Creepster

watch out for that crack


----------



## Zurgh

Ma back! Ow! ma winnin back!


----------



## fick209

I take the win while you nurse your newly aquired broken back..thanx creepster


----------



## Zurgh

Ha! Nothin a little duct tape & tie wire can't fix! And while I was out fixin my self I found I win, just siting on the shelf...


----------



## PrettyGhoul

So sad for you all. I win!


----------



## nixie

I win!


----------



## Zurgh

Yes, oops, no


----------



## fick209

that's right, I win


----------



## Zurgh

Sure is nice to be right...better to win!


----------



## Zurgh

Bah! I slap you down, You ego-maniachal Fool! Stomp you into oblivion, like the dirt under my heal.


----------



## Zurgh

OOOh I think I'm being a bit too hard on my self...
Damb, beating myself in public, again!


----------



## Zurgh

NOOOO! I'm PLAYING WITH MY SELF IN PUBLIC like Peeweee herman!
AAAAAAAA.
Now back to your I WIN!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hmm, you might want to tone it down a bit.


And I win


----------



## The Creepster

No


----------



## The Archivist

Nope, I do.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

iwin


----------



## fick209

You did win for 33 minutes, so i will now relieve you of that duty


----------



## nixie

I win!


----------



## DarkLore

You thought you won. Look ahead of you.....I win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Look ahead of you, do you see me winning?


----------



## Night Watchman

No I don't.


----------



## Wildcat

Because you see me.


----------



## fick209

I DO see you...in my dust:devil:


----------



## Wildcat

That means your running the wrong way.


----------



## Unclecreepy

Everytime I leave here. 
I leave a winner.


----------



## Moon Dog

Shouldn't leave...


----------



## morbidmike

glass houses moon doggie


----------



## fick209

Another win


----------



## IMU

Me ... I win ... for a very short time!


----------



## RoxyBlue

You're right about that, loser boy


----------



## The Creepster

I win-a


----------



## RoxyBlue

You lose-a while I sing-a


----------



## The Creepster

About-a me Winning


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not the song I'm-a singing


----------



## fick209

You can both quit singing...I win


----------



## The Creepster

Nooo you have to finish snaking my toilet


----------



## morbidmike

work bench done check.....the winn check.....going back down to the labor-a-torry check


----------



## fick209

don't hurt yourself in that labor-a-torry

I win


----------



## RoxyBlue

How nice to see you...behind me!


----------



## morbidmike

quick glance at your hinney as I run past


----------



## The Creepster

win


----------



## stick

no more creepster


----------



## morbidmike

ahhh a new looser


----------



## fick209

yes, yes you are Morbid Mike


----------



## morbidmike

no Fick bad plumber


----------



## fick209

I soldered you to the bench in you basement to take the win


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thanks for posting the fireworks, and I win!


----------



## The Creepster

So then I win


----------



## fick209

Do I get any fireworks for winning on Last Post Wins?


----------



## The Creepster

Here hold this for me


----------



## RoxyBlue

How about a celebrating Frankie?:










And I win


----------



## The Creepster

Sweet...


----------



## Spooky1

While you watch frankie dance, I win.


----------



## morbidmike

while you dance the jig I win


----------



## nixie

but then I sneak over and win


----------



## morbidmike

ooh so close shorty


----------



## nixie

reclaiming the title!


----------



## morbidmike

denied


----------



## nixie

guess again...


----------



## morbidmike

I know the answer


----------



## nixie

The answer is: I win!


----------



## morbidmike

no thats not it


----------



## nixie

it is now


----------



## morbidmike

nope still not it


----------



## nixie

I win!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Winner here!


----------



## Night Watchman

I am over her.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I don't think so.


----------



## nixie

I win!


----------



## The Creepster

I win


----------



## nixie

me


----------



## fick209

Oh come on people...enough already...I always win


----------



## nixie

but not tonight...


----------



## The Creepster

I win...fick...nixie...don't make me come out there


----------



## fick209

I'll take one last win for the night, off to jam with the nephew and continue to try and teach him "Stairway To Heaven"


----------



## The Creepster

Ack....come on...teach him something not so cliche


----------



## IMU

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! ... I win, for now!


----------



## fick209

I win


----------



## IMU

Hey! No pushing or hiding my RUM!


----------



## RoxyBlue

While you get soused, I win


----------



## IMU

Me ... <stumbles back into 1st>


----------



## RoxyBlue

I distract you by dropping a bottle of rum and win!


----------



## IMU

You'll have to distract me with something better than ... just a bottle! :googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 stops you to ask just what you meant by that, and I win:googly:


----------



## IMU

COOKIES! LOL Gotta love some nice warm .... cookies!


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, and you lose again!


----------



## IMU

Yeah yeah ... I'm a loser ... I get that a lot! Where's my Rum?


----------



## fick209

I'm not worried about offending a pirate, I used all the rum to wash down my cookies


----------



## RoxyBlue

Fick, you're trailing me again


----------



## fick209

not anymore


----------



## IMU

Why is all the rum gone? :googly:


----------



## fick209

because I ran out of beer and was thirsty:smoking:


----------



## RoxyBlue

While you stop for a smoke, I win.


----------



## morbidmike

now I'll take the win try to take and I'll punch you in the face......did you tripple dog dare me punk!!!!????


----------



## RoxyBlue

You would not be so unkind as to strike me while I win.


----------



## fick209

what win, I don't see you winning


----------



## RoxyBlue

Look again, cookie girl


----------



## IMU

HEY! Leave fick's cookies alone! :googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hello, pirate boy.


----------



## IMU

Hello GODDESS of the Post-Hos!

Off to walk the now famous, stud-muffin pooch! Bye for now!


----------



## The Archivist

I'm going for a walk? Why didn't someone let me know ahead of time?


----------



## IMU

No, that would be ... HIM


----------



## The Archivist

Awww. He's adorable!! I imagine that he's spoiled rotten? What breed?


----------



## IMU

Thanks! He is a rescue pooch ... an Australian Shepherd with a hint of Border Collie ... but at 70lbs, not much of a mix! :googly:

EDIT: an YES to the spoiled rotten ... but well-behaved (most times)


----------



## The Archivist

He looks like a cuddler. I wanna cuddle with him!! I love dogs, especially the rescued dogs. They're a LOT more lovable.


----------



## morbidmike

now thats over I win


----------



## Zurgh

Not! I win!


----------



## morbidmike

1...2...3...your not it!!!


----------



## Zurgh

I 3, I 2, I won!


----------



## morbidmike

too fast grasshopper


----------



## Zurgh

Check your hand, master the win is in mine


----------



## RoxyBlue

Amateurs, tsk tsk - I win!


----------



## nixie

I win!


----------



## Zurgh

Yes! No! I Win!


----------



## nixie

Close, but I win... sorry


----------



## The Archivist

Sorry Nixie, too little too late. I win.


----------



## nixie

Reclaiming the title...


----------



## The Archivist

Black flagged on the last lap...I win again.


----------



## Zurgh

I sail under the black flag, I win.


----------



## The Archivist

The judges check the photo finish and determined that I win!


----------



## Zurgh

I have photo-shop, I win.


----------



## Moon Dog

Cheaters never win...


----------



## IMU

Pirate boy is back!


----------



## morbidmike

pirate ye be warned


----------



## IMU

HaHaHa ... oh ... you funny lizard!


----------



## fick209

I'll be taking the win back, thanks.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi, Moon Dog (so far behind me now)

And good morning to the rest of you losers.


----------



## morbidmike

I win


----------



## RoxyBlue

No you don't


----------



## fick209

Neither do you, for I am the true winner


----------



## IMU

Pirate boy is BACK!


----------



## Zurgh

Back to win!


----------



## fick209

Nice to see you in back of me zurgh


----------



## Spooky1

How's the view back there.  I win!


----------



## Zurgh

Easy to sneek up from behind, I win!


----------



## RoxyBlue

This is just too easy


----------



## Zurgh

It is, Isn't it!
Win!


----------



## Spooky1

Yes it is, I win!


----------



## morbidmike

I win I win iwinnnnnnnnnnnnnnI winnnnnnnnnn I winnnnnnnnnnnnn eat that beetle eaters


----------



## Zurgh

Hey, beetles are delicious when served right, just like this bowl of cream of I win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Only one winner here


----------



## Zurgh

Yup, me!


----------



## morbidmike

no me


----------



## RoxyBlue

Really, just give up.


----------



## morbidmike

no I win


----------



## Zurgh

I can't Its digital crack,I win.


----------



## morbidmike

too slow z man


----------



## Zurgh

My addiction may cause side effects, like bleeding, minor discomfort, aversion to light, death, & I win.


----------



## fick209

I calmly take the win


----------



## morbidmike

nope too soon darlin


----------



## Zurgh

shh.... listen..... i win....


----------



## morbidmike

what??????


----------



## Zurgh

Hu? I here a very quiet I win, just over there....


----------



## RoxyBlue

Helloooooo!


----------



## morbidmike

goot bye


----------



## RoxyBlue

Still here....


----------



## Zurgh

I'll just take that win...


----------



## morbidmike

nope


----------



## Zurgh

Then I'll just smuggle it out in my luggage, I win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You're apprehended by Customs & Border Patrol, and I win


----------



## Zurgh

Bribed corrupt officials & escaped... I win!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thrown into a gulag for insufficient bribe, and I win


----------



## The Creepster

win


----------



## RoxyBlue

You meant to say "lose"....


----------



## The Creepster

Winner...again


----------



## Zurgh

Dug my way out, ran through jungle, crept past security, I win.


----------



## The Creepster

wrong


----------



## Zurgh

Right, I win.


----------



## The Archivist

Left, I win.


----------



## Zurgh

West, I win.


----------



## The Archivist

East, I win.


----------



## Zurgh

Squirrels, I win.


----------



## morbidmike

me I'm the winner


----------



## Zurgh

You were, now I am.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good evening, boys!


----------



## Zurgh

Wee! I win!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hate to disillusion you, but...I win!


----------



## Zurgh

I am a delusion, but I'm your delusion, one that wins.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Perhaps you mean, one that loses


----------



## Zurgh

No, just a winning figment of your imagination.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I imagine you...in LAST place!


----------



## fick209

Well, what place do you think you're in?


----------



## The Creepster

I win


----------



## fick209

how dare you attempt to beat me


----------



## The Creepster

Ohhh a beating is what you want huh?


----------



## Zurgh

Winner!


----------



## fick209

Yes, I beat everyone yet again


----------



## Zurgh

I pick beets from my garden, I win.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

WoooHooooo...I win!


----------



## fick209

Good morning!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good morning to you, too, Fick!


----------



## IMU

Almost afternoon!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not quite.


----------



## fick209

Yeah, I win again!


----------



## IMU

Me


----------



## RoxyBlue

But no longer.


----------



## IMU

Me!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Your ship is torpedoed, and I win


----------



## Spooky1

It's lunchtime and I win!


----------



## Zurgh

Quick fly by to win!


----------



## RoxyBlue

You get caught in fly paper, and I win!


----------



## nixie

You felt pity for Zurgh and decided to rescue him. In the meantime, I win!


----------



## fick209

you were in such a hurry to take the win you didn't even notice me sneak past you


----------



## RoxyBlue

Your foot got stuck in the fly paper I dropped after rescuing Zurgh, and I won!


----------



## Zurgh

My hero, er heroin? I leap forth to win!


----------



## fick209

You lept too high, bumped your head and fell unconcious


----------



## Zurgh

ZZZZ I win ZZZZ


----------



## fick209

keep sleeping my friend, I win!


----------



## RoxyBlue

As you tiptoe past the sleeping Zurgh, I swoosh by you for the win.


----------



## The Creepster

I win


----------



## fick209

How do you think you win?


----------



## The Creepster

Cause I am Creepster...I always win


----------



## fick209

not always


----------



## The Creepster

Yes...always...look at my face


----------



## fick209

I like your face, doesn't mean you win


----------



## The Creepster

Don't make me break out the tape...cause I'll do it


----------



## fick209

Go ahead, break it out...I still win


----------



## Zurgh

Back from the dead-ish, I win.


----------



## The Creepster

Not enough carbs in you intake(- oats-)...you can't keep up


----------



## Zurgh

Thoes were no oats, they were pure nasty!
I win.


----------



## The Creepster

I still win


----------



## fick209

wrong, I win


----------



## The Creepster

hurry up and turn that light off....Sheeesh


----------



## RoxyBlue

Call it a night, folks


----------



## The Creepster

Nooo theres still time


----------



## Zurgh

G'night, I win.


----------



## The Creepster

Not until you eat you oats...then we all win


----------



## RoxyBlue

Still trying to win, are you?


----------



## The Creepster

Yes....


----------



## RoxyBlue

One last win, then I'm heading upstairs for the night


----------



## The Creepster

I win...for now


----------



## Wildcat

But not now.


----------



## The Creepster

but for now


----------



## Wildcat

How about now?


----------



## scareme

Yep! I win!


----------



## The Creepster

Nooo


----------



## scareme

Yeeesssss!


----------



## The Creepster

I win....don't make me take your prednizone


----------



## Wildcat

Early bird gets the win.


----------



## fick209

I'll take it from here


----------



## The Creepster

Yeah I bet:googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

You just lost that bet


----------



## The Creepster

What odds


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes, you are


----------



## The Creepster

This is silly...I LIKE IT


----------



## RoxyBlue

How do you like losing?


----------



## The Creepster

Taste like chicken


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hmmmm...oh, did I just win?


----------



## The Creepster

No....almost


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, I'm sure I won


----------



## fick209

Finally, found time to squeeze in the win


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good to see you, Fick


----------



## The Creepster

Woohoo


----------



## Zurgh

I win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nah


----------



## Zurgh

Yah


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


----------



## Zurgh

um, well, er, I win!


----------



## fick209

um, well, er, you lose!


----------



## The Creepster

I won...game over


----------



## fick209

game on


----------



## The Creepster

Fick...naughty...I win


----------



## morbidmike

both ......crazy......I win


----------



## The Creepster

no....not a foam contest


----------



## morbidmike

yes....I'm the foaming winner


----------



## fick209

Quit foaming at the mouth...I win


----------



## The Creepster

sounds like you need to update your vaccinations


----------



## RoxyBlue

Winnah!


----------



## The Creepster

what a way to start the weekend


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes, it is


----------



## The Creepster

Yay


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thanks for cheering me on


----------



## The Creepster

Roxy...your the best...so you win!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thanks! One more win, then I'm going home


----------



## The Creepster

be careful...I'll keep the win ti'll you get back


----------



## RoxyBlue

Looks like you did


----------



## Wildcat

Oh please allow me to carry your burden.


----------



## The Creepster

Thats cause it was a very long boring day


----------



## Wildcat

Well then take a break and I'll take the win for ya.


----------



## The Creepster

ok thanks


----------



## Wildcat

No problem. Now go rest.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ah, fresh competition!


----------



## Wildcat

There's only competition when the race is close....... what the heck am I saying... now your a 20 times post ho....I have no chance......Unless I bribe A mod to close the thread....... first Haunt Forum.... next.... the world.
Mwa ha ha ha ha.


----------



## rottincorps

Me me me.......


----------



## Wildcat

Mods please read 2 posts up. Hint Hint.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Go bang on the drums for a while


----------



## rottincorps

GOT no time to read .........because I win


----------



## Wildcat

Tap tap..... aw heck I win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, but no longer


----------



## Wildcat

Why? Did I get shorter?


----------



## The Creepster

Yes...its the water


----------



## Wildcat

But I'm drinking wine.


----------



## RoxyBlue

No wonder you're losing


----------



## Wildcat

Drunk typing should be a crime.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You're convicted


----------



## Zurgh

Turbo swim powers, I win!


----------



## The Creepster

nah


----------



## RoxyBlue

I just won again!


----------



## The Creepster

yes u did


----------



## RoxyBlue

And again! It's like magic


----------



## Night Watchman

Your trick didn't work.


----------



## The Creepster

I know


----------



## Night Watchman

I don't think you do.


----------



## Moon Dog

I wish I knew...


----------



## Night Watchman

That I win


----------



## Moon Dog

Win what?


----------



## Night Watchman

This game


----------



## Moon Dog

When?


----------



## Night Watchman

I win all the time.


----------



## Moon Dog

Are you sure?


----------



## Zurgh

Stealth win!


----------



## Night Watchman

Not always but for now...


----------



## Moon Dog

Just so long as you're sure


----------



## Night Watchman

I am


----------



## Moon Dog

Am what?


----------



## Night Watchman

Not on the question game.


----------



## Moon Dog

That's good to know


----------



## Night Watchman

Nothing is for sure.


----------



## Moon Dog

That's for sure


----------



## Night Watchman

Yes it is.


----------



## Moon Dog

Just as I win


----------



## The Creepster

Ahh


----------



## fick209

I'm sorry but who is winning?


----------



## Moon Dog

Who's on third?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi, Moon Dog!


----------



## Moon Dog

Hiya Roxy!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Long time no see (oops, I won)


----------



## Moon Dog

Won what?


----------



## RoxyBlue

This thread, silly


----------



## Moon Dog

This silly thread?


----------



## RoxyBlue

You are persistent, I'll give you that


----------



## Moon Dog

My wife calls it "stubborn"


----------



## RoxyBlue

I've been called the same thing


(and I win again)


----------



## Moon Dog

Glad to see that you won... wait...


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm waiting at the finish line


----------



## Moon Dog

It's about time you arrived


----------



## RoxyBlue

You're actually still trailing me


----------



## Moon Dog

Sorry, you're looking at my reflection, I'm ahead of you


----------



## RoxyBlue

I blind you with the flashing mirror, and win


----------



## Moon Dog

And like how the tortoise wins against the hare... I win


----------



## The Creepster

Bah


----------



## Moon Dog

Humbug


----------



## RoxyBlue

Losers!


----------



## Moon Dog

Sure about that?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yep, pretty sure


----------



## Moon Dog

Just so long as you're sure


----------



## The Creepster

nope


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope what?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi


----------



## Moon Dog

Hello


----------



## RoxyBlue

Goodbye


----------



## Zurgh

Wee!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Woot!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

yahoo


----------



## fick209

Don't you all realize that I always win


----------



## Zurgh

Yes, to the finnish line of life there is only death. I WIN!! Ug argh aaa.


----------



## fick209

yep, looks like I win again


----------



## Zurgh

Show the dead some respect, I win


----------



## Moon Dog

Oooo, shiny object...


----------



## Zurgh

Oooh... where..here...I win!


----------



## Moon Dog

No, over there, you lose


----------



## Zurgh

Gleem! I win


----------



## Moon Dog

Damn, I lost again...


----------



## Zurgh

no you win... can't breath my kid too funny...


----------



## Moon Dog

I win?


----------



## Zurgh

yes!


----------



## Moon Dog

Great! Thanks everyone!


----------



## Zurgh

Weeee!


----------



## Moon Dog

We covered that already with the pisso...


----------



## Zurgh

And the Wisso..


----------



## Moon Dog

But who is the wiser?


----------



## DarkLore

Me


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i win


----------



## The Creepster

Nope


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope what?


----------



## Spooky1

Hi Moon Dog, Bye Moon Dog, I win!


----------



## DarkLore

cya in my dust Spooky1.


----------



## Spooky1

It's not dusty up here, I win!


----------



## The Creepster

Hey its the winner


----------



## morbidmike

yep I'm here


----------



## The Creepster

Me too


----------



## Moon Dog

Me three


----------



## Zurgh

Me five, before? I win!
I think I sank my own battleship...


----------



## Moon Dog

I'm looking over a three leaf clover that I've overlooked bethree


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

pot o gold is mine! all mine!!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i win


----------



## nixie

I do


----------



## The Creepster

I now pronounce you


----------



## fick209

the winner, thanks creepster


----------



## Moon Dog

Congratulations on the win!

(Of second place that is!)


----------



## scareme

Win!


----------



## morbidmike

Big winner


----------



## IMU

Me!


----------



## morbidmike

nope me


----------



## RoxyBlue

I win!


----------



## morbidmike

me win me win


----------



## Moon Dog

Glad to see that I'm still in the lead


----------



## The Creepster

Win


----------



## Zurgh

Fresh cut I win


----------



## Spooky1

Hi to everyone behind me.


----------



## The Archivist

VROOOOOM!!!! Spooky1 coughs as I dusted him...I win.


----------



## morbidmike

musta ran outta gas arch


----------



## Zurgh

I got gas... er I win!


----------



## The Archivist

...and zurgh hits the brakes instead of the gas which allows me to pull ahead into First place!


----------



## Zurgh

I have no breaks, I have win


----------



## The Archivist

My spell- and grammar-checker stalls your computer because of too many errors. I win.


----------



## Zurgh

All your bases are belong to us!
I win.


----------



## morbidmike

me win


----------



## Zurgh

e wim


----------



## The Creepster

Blah


----------



## Zurgh

Blah, I win


----------



## fick209

If anybody else has purple hair right now, you can win...nobody...okay I'll take the win


----------



## Moon Dog

Since no one is using the win spot, guess I will


----------



## Zurgh

Nice, warm win spot!


----------



## Moon Dog

Depends on what it was warmed with


----------



## Zurgh

You mean....
Oh, well, a toasty I win!


----------



## Moon Dog

Sorry, you're toast


----------



## Jack Reaper

Ameutur....this has been won months ago!!!


----------



## Zurgh

Beginners luck & a time machine, I win!


----------



## Jack Reaper

Lots to learn my young padawan


----------



## Zurgh

Can't learn, brain full!
I win....


----------



## DarkLore

Winner winner - Chicken Dinner.


----------



## Zurgh

While, your busy eating, I win!


----------



## The Creepster

Win


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I love this game...I just keep on winning!


----------



## Moon Dog

Hello, how's it going?


----------



## Wildcat

Just fine. The view is great from the front.


----------



## morbidmike

morbid come from the back to steal the win unbelieveable .....unbelieveable


----------



## fick209

you are unbelievable Mike, I win


----------



## Jack Reaper

nope


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good morning, Jack!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Ahhhhh, I win. 

Winner.


----------



## fick209

New Winner!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Go wash that pink out of your hair while I win


----------



## fick209

Stocking cap covers it up while I'm able to reclaim my win


----------



## morbidmike

limping to the win


----------



## RoxyBlue

You stumble over a fallen ladder and I win


----------



## morbidmike

he hobbles to the front


----------



## RoxyBlue

Your ankle gives out within inches of the finish line and I win


----------



## morbidmike

crawling to the win


----------



## morbidmike

I win fick


----------



## fick209

you pass out from the sight of his mangled ankle and I move on for the win


----------



## fick209

damn you jumped ahead of me
but I still win


----------



## morbidmike

nope me win


----------



## RoxyBlue

No you don't


----------



## morbidmike

yep i do


----------



## The Creepster

Me


----------



## The Creepster

2 Times


----------



## fick209

I win


----------



## The Creepster

Not until you eat your meat


----------



## Spooky1

No pudding for you, I win!


----------



## The Creepster

Ok...your right


----------



## morbidmike

me winner


----------



## fick209

you, loser...I win


----------



## morbidmike

not so fast Chica


----------



## fick209

look again chiko


----------



## Moon Dog

Look at what?


----------



## Zurgh

Who, What?


----------



## fick209

Yeah, look at me a winner!


----------



## Zurgh

Yea! winner!


----------



## fick209

1 more win before I crash for the night


----------



## The Creepster

I win


----------



## Zurgh

Win, I!


----------



## scareme

Winner!


----------



## fick209

New winner


----------



## RoxyBlue

Time for a cup of hazelnut coffee and a win!


----------



## IMU

stumbles in for a short WIN!


----------



## Zurgh

The wind took my sails, but I'll still take a win.


----------



## fick209

You blew away in the storms out there and I take the win!


----------



## RoxyBlue

A giant sea monster rose up and grabbed you, and I won


----------



## IMU

Nothing stops a pirate ... except maybe the lack of RUM!


----------



## fick209

I delivered you a barrel of Rum to keep you occupied while I take the win!


----------



## Zurgh

My pet sea monster gives me a hand, I win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The rum barrel just rolled back on you and I win!


----------



## fick209

You decided to stop and sample some of the rum and I fly past you for the win!


----------



## Zurgh

Quit gettin' my sea monster drunk, I win!


----------



## The Creepster

Nah


----------



## RoxyBlue

Time for an evening win


----------



## Moon Dog

Did someone mention Rum earlier?


----------



## RoxyBlue

There's rum right behind you.


MADE YOU LOOK! I win


----------



## Moon Dog

Aw heck, I was really hoping there would be some too...


----------



## Zurgh

Nope, but plenty of vodka, comrade! Just over there...


----------



## RoxyBlue

After downing shots of vodka with Moon Dog, you fall asleep and I win


----------



## fick209

Enough drinking, you all lose and I win


----------



## The Creepster

Nope...I do


----------



## Moon Dog

Don't get me started on Vodka...


----------



## RoxyBlue

Maybe you should have had some, because you just lost


----------



## Moon Dog

Rats... I mean "Congrats!".


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thanks for congratulating me on my win


----------



## The Creepster

win then again I do WIN HA


----------



## fick209

I win!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did somebody mention winning?


----------



## Zurgh

Winner, winner, wind blown winner.


----------



## morbidmike

the wind just blew you away so I can win


----------



## RoxyBlue

The flying Zurgh knocks you down and I win


----------



## fick209

You stop to watch everybody flying around and I take the win


----------



## The Creepster

I win


----------



## RoxyBlue

Now I win


----------



## Zurgh

My turn on the carousel, still wind powered...


----------



## The Creepster

I win


----------



## DarkLore

I win


----------



## morbidmike

I win beotche's


----------



## The Creepster

No


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good evening, gentlemen!


----------



## Zurgh

Good eve'!


----------



## Spooky1

Good night, hehe, I win


----------



## The Pod

I'll take it from here.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Oops, you dropped it - I win!


----------



## The Creepster

I win


----------



## RoxyBlue

Time for a new winner


----------



## CreeepyCathy

and it'll be me! 
last


----------



## morbidmike

sorry cant allow you to win


----------



## CreeepyCathy

sorry, have to take it back


----------



## RoxyBlue

Let me just take care of the winning here


----------



## morgan8586

Once again, I am the winner!


----------



## morbidmike

sorry you are not the winner


----------



## The Creepster

win


----------



## fick209

You'll never win as long as I am around


----------



## morbidmike

die fick I win


----------



## DarkLore

You won...I win..I will eventually win again.


----------



## morbidmike

not if your dead muhahahahahah

i winnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn...winner


----------



## fick209

you loooooooosssseeeee!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I win!


----------



## Zurgh

My turn, I win!


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

Sorry Emperor Zurgh, but Buzz Lightyear needs your help, seems that Lord Vader is aiming the Deathstar at your home planet......so I win. To infinity and beyond!


----------



## Zurgh

Nope, wrong Zurg, LONG story about the name...
short version... I win!


----------



## The Archivist

Beat ya, I win.


----------



## scareme

Winner!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi, Scareme!


----------



## The Creepster

I win


----------



## Moon Dog

You lost...

And in a few minutes, I will too...


----------



## RoxyBlue

You're so smart!


----------



## Spooky1

I win now.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi, honey!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

iWin

new product from apple


----------



## Spooky1

Howdy Bloodshed, hope you don't mind but I win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I like this thread - so easy to win


----------



## Moon Dog

Sure is...


----------



## RoxyBlue

I agree


----------



## The Creepster

Win


----------



## RoxyBlue

You meant to say "lose"


----------



## The Creepster

Your right


----------



## RoxyBlue

About my winning


----------



## The Creepster

Yes its even stamped


----------



## fick209

I stamped your butt outta here, I win


----------



## Moon Dog

Congrats on the win!


----------



## fick209

I'll take that win right back, thank you!


----------



## Moon Dog

Your welcome!


----------



## fick209

I love winning!


----------



## Moon Dog

Everybody needs a hobby


----------



## fick209

I have several hobbies, which include winning!


----------



## Moon Dog

Well isn't that special?


----------



## fick209

It is special...as I sweep you under the rug


----------



## RoxyBlue

You start coughing from the dust stirred up by the broom, and I slide by and win


----------



## scareme

Winner, again


----------



## Wildcat

But not anymore.


----------



## scareme

Yes I am!


----------



## The Archivist

No, you're not.


----------



## DarkLore

Were.


----------



## The Creepster

win


----------



## Wildcat

And it's The Creepster in the lead as they come around the bend closely followed by DarkLore. DarkLore's making his move on the outside but The Creepster is able to hold him off. Now there in the last straight away and The Creepster is leading by a nose and Darklo.... what is this wildcat has come out of nowhere, passing Darklore and is now making ground on The Creepster. It's coming down to the wire. There severed head to severed head. Oh my corpsified blucky it's wildcat by a bloody stump. I haven't seen this kind of victory since the three legged 3 axis skull win of the 80's.

I figured since Roxy's now going to lock this thread after her next win I may as well make it an entertaining one.:googly:


----------



## The Creepster

Wow...thats a shame to bump...but I will


----------



## Zurgh

You bumped, me win


----------



## The Creepster

But yet


----------



## scareme

I win


----------



## fick209

Wildcat said:


> And it's The Creepster in the lead as they come around the bend closely followed by DarkLore. DarkLore's making his move on the outside but The Creepster is able to hold him off. Now there in the last straight away and The Creepster is leading by a nose and Darklo.... what is this wildcat has come out of nowhere, passing Darklore and is now making ground on The Creepster. It's coming down to the wire. There severed head to severed head. Oh my corpsified blucky it's wildcat by a bloody stump. I haven't seen this kind of victory since the three legged 3 axis skull win of the 80's.
> 
> I figured since Roxy's now going to lock this thread after her next win I may as well make it an entertaining one.:googly:


ROFLMAO!!!! Oh and I win


----------



## Zurgh

no, me, now


----------



## scareme

winner


----------



## fick209

I always win!


----------



## DarkLore

and you always lose.


----------



## fick209

but remain persistent and reclaim the win!


----------



## Zurgh

Yoink! took that win... sooo shiny!


----------



## DarkLore

a win in the morning.


----------



## Moon Dog

Is very nice


----------



## Johnny Thunder

All my dreams are coming true. I finally won.


----------



## scareme

Sorry to burst your dreams, I win.


----------



## The Creepster

Oh no


----------



## scareme

Winner!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Scareme, what are you doing so far behind me?


----------



## Zurgh

Winner!


----------



## scareme

I'm first! Win! Win! Win!


----------



## Zurgh

You win! Oops...


----------



## Moon Dog

Hello...


----------



## scareme

Hi! from the winner


----------



## Moon Dog

Did you say whinner?


----------



## Zurgh

My turn, I whine.. er win!


----------



## scareme

No wiener.


----------



## The Creepster

I win


----------



## scareme

No wiener!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm here for my usual win


----------



## The Creepster

I win


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hope you enjoyed your lunch hour


----------



## The Creepster

I did..


----------



## Spooky1

Take a break, I win


----------



## The Creepster

Thanks


----------



## scareme

Winner


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good to see you, Scareme!


----------



## scareme

See me in front of you!


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, no, behind me


----------



## The Creepster

Ok


----------



## morbidmike

me me me


----------



## Zurgh

Yes, you! You Win!


----------



## morbidmike

thanx


----------



## Zurgh

Any time!


----------



## morbidmike

like now


----------



## The Creepster

Yes


----------



## morbidmike

I win again


----------



## DarkLore

I'll put one in here for a quickie win.


----------



## morbidmike

no me


----------



## The Creepster

then there was me


----------



## DarkLore

then there WAS you. I am the alpha and the omega. Okay...maybe not the alpha...but I'm the omega.


----------



## scareme

Your a loser, I'm the winner.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You just described me


----------



## Moon Dog

Or me...


----------



## Zurgh

Bed time winner, or was that bed wetter... wed better? Bread & butter? ...Bah! I WIN!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

poor babies....so sorry.


----------



## Kaoru

me again.


----------



## Moon Dog

Bed wetter?

Not since I was 37 any way...


----------



## morbidmike

me wun


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love being a winner!


----------



## morbidmike

yep your a weiner


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hot dog, I win!


----------



## morbidmike

hold the mustard I win


----------



## RoxyBlue

You spilled some relish on your shoe - I win


----------



## morbidmike

you gota ketchup to beat me


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL!

And you gotta get off your buns to beat me!


----------



## morbidmike

steamed buns make me move faster


----------



## RoxyBlue

But not fast enough


----------



## morbidmike

yes I am


----------



## RoxyBlue

Don't think so


----------



## The Archivist

You may have umpteen bazillion posts Roxy, but this time I WIN!!!


----------



## morbidmike

nope you dont


----------



## The Creepster

yes


----------



## fick209

Look who's back for the win:smoking:


----------



## The Creepster

Uhhh no


----------



## RoxyBlue

I win again!


----------



## morbidmike

no I wont let ya


----------



## fick209

Good try Mike, I win!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good to see you back here losing again, Fick


----------



## fick209

Who's losing?


----------



## RoxyBlue

You are


----------



## The Creepster

No


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes


----------



## fick209

Back in the lead


----------



## The Creepster

Hold on thar purple


----------



## RoxyBlue

Purple is nice, but I win


----------



## The Creepster

Blue is...no longer the winning color


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes it is


----------



## ededdeddy

I am winning


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yer outta practice, dude


----------



## The Archivist

Isn't self-delusion about always winning an interesting experience?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Tell us about it


----------



## The Creepster

I see


----------



## SPOOKY J

My turn!


----------



## The Creepster

No...its not


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

win-wan-won!


----------



## fick209

Oh gosh, I'm winning again:smoking: Now what should I do for the rest of the night?


----------



## Zurgh

Well, win more, of course!


----------



## Spooky1

Just stopped by for a quick win


----------



## fick209

Quick win before I jump into the flannel sheets for the night


----------



## RoxyBlue

We have flannel sheets, too, so I can win also!


----------



## The Creepster

I have a wife no need for sheets...so I win


----------



## PrettyGhoul

No sheets or wife so I win.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Hooray I win.


----------



## fick209

I'll take the win back


----------



## RoxyBlue

Let me relieve you of that responsibility


----------



## SPOOKY J

I win! I think I'll take myself out to lunch and celebrate.


----------



## RoxyBlue

While you were out dining, I won


----------



## Spooky1

Before I go out to lunch, I win


----------



## RoxyBlue

It's lunchtime and I'm winning!


----------



## SPOOKY J

I'm winning and eating! Thx WiFi.


----------



## RoxyBlue

How about a bowl of "You Just Lost" for lunch?


----------



## fick209

I'll take the win while enjoying a bowl of wild rice soup


----------



## The Creepster

See eating makes you sleepy


----------



## SPOOKY J

Your right, but a quick nap and I'm back for the win.


----------



## Spooky1

I'm done with lunch and back in the winners circle.


----------



## RoxyBlue

My eyes are sweating from the curry, but I still win


----------



## Zurgh

Mmmmm, red Thai curry w/fish sauce....sooo hot, sooo good, makes you sweat blood kinda hot! Great fuel to win!


----------



## fick209

Must have been too hot for you...I pass you for the win!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Look, I'm ahead of you!


----------



## SPOOKY J

And I'm ahead of you!


----------



## The Creepster

No that would be false


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

"Beep Beep"....varoooooom

The answer is what sound do you hear when Scott screams past the finish line.


----------



## The Creepster

very sneaky


----------



## morbidmike

you lose


----------



## The Creepster

all the time


----------



## RoxyBlue

You just ran out of steam


----------



## Kaoru

that be me.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Keep trying


----------



## scareme

Win


----------



## RoxyBlue

Lose


----------



## Zurgh

Or draw?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope, pretty sure this is a clear win


----------



## Zurgh

I prefer opaque wins.


----------



## scareme

Clear to who? I win.


----------



## DarkLore

Win


----------



## scareme

No, I win.


----------



## Zurgh

Thats right, you win!


----------



## Wildcat

You're right I do.


----------



## Moon Dog

I just came in here to use the bathroom...


----------



## Zurgh

Clean-up, Isle Last Post Wins!


----------



## Moon Dog

Sorry, I couldn't hold it...


----------



## Zurgh

I wouldn't hold it, either...eww


----------



## Moon Dog

Don't step in it


----------



## RoxyBlue

I send in the Hazmat Team to clear a path for me, and I win!


----------



## The Creepster

Win again


----------



## SPOOKY J

I Win.


----------



## The Creepster

No you did not


----------



## RoxyBlue

Neither did you


----------



## SPOOKY J

Or you


----------



## The Creepster

I win


----------



## RoxyBlue

Now I win


----------



## rottincorps

I back to say i win!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Welcome back, and you lose


----------



## rottincorps

turn around ....and I'm front of you so I win


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nice try, but I'm still ahead of you


----------



## The Creepster

I win


----------



## RoxyBlue

Go home


----------



## rottincorps

But your going the wrong way .....so......I WIN!


----------



## The Creepster

win


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes, I did


----------



## scareme

Winner!


----------



## The Creepster

I win


----------



## RoxyBlue

I like the easy games


----------



## morbidmike

I win


----------



## Zurgh

Winner, of the great gooey grease ball launchers semi-annual & LPW, Me.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not anymore


----------



## Zurgh

So that's where the GGBL trophy went...oh well


----------



## RoxyBlue

Life is tough


----------



## Zurgh

I thought is was squishy, like this win. Eww, I touched it! I still win, but eww.


----------



## The Creepster

Win


----------



## Zurgh

Winner.... 

or am I?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Trust me, you're not


----------



## morbidmike

oooooh too fast


----------



## Zurgh

Weeeeeener


----------



## RoxyBlue

Noooooooooo


----------



## The Creepster

win


----------



## Zurgh

Win, or win....


----------



## The Creepster

both


----------



## Zurgh

Ok


----------



## The Creepster

Thats right


----------



## RoxyBlue

Wow, did I just win?


----------



## Zurgh

Yes, just...


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I win again!


----------



## morbidmike

denied


----------



## fick209

Sorry you got denied Mike, I win


----------



## morbidmike

no you dont


----------



## RoxyBlue

It's snowing and I win!


----------



## morbidmike

aw shucks you lose


----------



## The Archivist

Snort. Why do y'all think you can get the last word in? That's my job!!!


----------



## fick209

Last word is...I win


----------



## RoxyBlue

Word


----------



## Moon Dog

Excel


----------



## The Creepster

Win


----------



## Moon Dog

Dows


----------



## RoxyBlue

LMAO, and I win!


----------



## Moon Dog

Congrats! you won second place!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Look again, I'm in first


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

Yah for me!


----------



## Zurgh

Yey for you!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thanks!


----------



## morbidmike

I win again sweet


----------



## scareme

Winner!


----------



## DarkLore

Me too!


----------



## The Creepster

Win


----------



## Moon Dog

We can't all be winners... or can we?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I know I can


----------



## fick209

New winner here!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Got old fast


----------



## DarkLore

Getting old faster.


----------



## fick209

Time to refresh the win I guess


----------



## RoxyBlue

I feel refreshed!


----------



## DarkLore

You're both getting a bit stale me thinks.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Me thinks not


----------



## Spooky1

Did someone call my Roxy Stale , oh by the way I win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

So did I - wow!


----------



## Spooky1

Me again!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi, honey!


----------



## The Creepster

Me Win


----------



## morbidmike

roxy called the creepster honey hahahaha yep I win


----------



## Spooky1

I think she was talking to me, and I win!


----------



## morbidmike

no she wasnt spooky1

and I win


----------



## fick209

wrong again, I win


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think I'll win while calling Spooky1 "honey"


----------



## fick209

I love winning!


----------



## RoxyBlue

So do I


----------



## DarkLore

Thanks Honey. My turn.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You're welcome, sweetie - now I win:googly:


----------



## fick209

enough nonsense, I win, end of story!


----------



## RoxyBlue

And now for the next chapter....


----------



## The Creepster

Win be thy name


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, my name is Roxy


----------



## The Creepster

Yes I would agree


----------



## RoxyBlue

How agreeable of you to let me win


----------



## The Creepster

I would always let you win


----------



## RoxyBlue

You're so kind


----------



## fick209

1 last win before I leave work for the day


----------



## RoxyBlue

Now that you're gone, I win!


----------



## Zurgh

I run, dive, & scoop up the win! Or was it stumble, trip, & accidently grab it for support?


----------



## The Creepster

I win


----------



## morbidmike

i win again


----------



## fick209

No, I win again!


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

I thought I already won this...yuz guyz keep screwing it up


----------



## fick209

You won a whole 3 minutes ago, time for me to win again!


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

do I hear one minute ...? it's all about meez


----------



## Spooky1

I gave you an hour, now it's my turn!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm back!


----------



## lewlew

Back in second palce.

Win.


----------



## fick209

I love morning wins


----------



## RoxyBlue

They're great, aren't they?


----------



## The Creepster

WIn


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes, I did


----------



## lewlew

Uh Uh

Win


----------



## RoxyBlue

You need more practice


----------



## fick209

Oh what fun, another win!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm having a wonderful time as well


----------



## morbidmike

Winner winner winner winner winner winner winner winner winner winner


----------



## Zurgh

Me!


----------



## morbidmike

no me not u


----------



## Wildcat

I win


----------



## morbidmike

no


----------



## RoxyBlue

I win


----------



## morbidmike

not you either roxy


----------



## morbidmike

heheheheh I win


----------



## RoxyBlue

You posted twice and still lost


----------



## fick209

Post as much as you want, I'll still win!


----------



## morbidmike

your too short to climb up here and win


----------



## Zurgh

Winner


----------



## morbidmike

sorry Im the winner police


----------



## Zurgh

& the win burglar strikes again, while you enjoy donuts...


----------



## morbidmike

caught ya


----------



## Zurgh

Slipped yer meaty paw, to win


----------



## fick209

lock him up while I take the win


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nothing like a nice after dinner win


----------



## The Creepster

I won


----------



## Zurgh

Now I am the winner.


----------



## The Creepster

Ummm close


----------



## Zurgh

How 'bout 1st


----------



## Wildcat

If you insist.


----------



## fick209

I do insist, on remaining in 1st!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Insist all you want, but I win


----------



## Wildcat

Roxymod is her new name.
Posting "I win" is her game.
She thinks she's won this thread you see.
But in the end it will be me:jol:


----------



## fick209

LOL wildcat, even though it was clever I still steal the win!


----------



## RoxyBlue

And I steal it back while trying to think up a poem


----------



## fick209

You must be thinking about that new poem hard, because I steal it back after an hour


----------



## Zurgh

A winna!


----------



## stick

were a winner it i that wins


----------



## morbidmike

too soon stick


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi, guys!


----------



## Zurgh

Hi, Ladies!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi, Zurgh!


----------



## Zurgh

Hi, RoxyB!


----------



## Spooky1

Hi All


----------



## RoxyBlue

Say hello to the winner!


----------



## Zurgh

Hi, Winner!


----------



## Wildcat

Why hello back. Thanks for the recognition.


----------



## morbidmike

good bye loosers


----------



## fick209

Good bye Mike


----------



## Zurgh

Win-ish


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think I'll have some wine with my win


----------



## Zurgh

Wins that come easy........... are still wins!


----------



## Kaoru

So you do type english pretty well. 

My win.


----------



## Zurgh

No, that is spell check  and I still type slow

I win.


----------



## Kaoru

Poser 

My win.


----------



## Zurgh

Ok, You are the winner!


----------



## Kaoru

Good of you to admit defeat.


----------



## Zurgh

I never admit any thing about my feet, or defeat!
But you still win! G'night!


----------



## Kaoru

goodnight.


----------



## scareme

Winner


----------



## morbidmike

nope I win first of the morning


----------



## fick209

Holy crap Mike, you were up early, but I still win!


----------



## RoxyBlue

It's starting to snow here and I win!


----------



## fick209

Get out there and start shoveling while I win


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I won!

Well, my work here is done.


----------



## fick209

Since you are done, I'll win again


----------



## RoxyBlue

Some folks better get back to work, 'cause I just took the win


----------



## fick209

I'm sick of work for today, so I'll take my win back please


----------



## Spooky1

From snow central, I win!


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

What's that smell? Oh yes, it's called victory!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Indeed, what a great smell. 

I winned


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

I'm smelling failure....score one for me!


----------



## scareme

While you're scoring, I'm winning.


----------



## Zurgh

While your winning, I'm... wait.... I win.


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Defining the concept of winning.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Winning = me


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

New equation...winning = me squared


----------



## Spooky1

We like you even if you are a square Stoll, I win now.


----------



## The Creepster

Win


----------



## scareme

Winner, cause you're all asleep.


----------



## Zurgh

Not all, but I'm going to shortly. I WIN, & g'night!


----------



## scareme

And when you do, I winn.


----------



## morbidmike

I win yeah!!!!


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

I start my day with a win!


----------



## morbidmike

no you dont I win


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

you don't win I win


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hello, boys!


----------



## fick209

Put those boys to bed while I take over the win!


----------



## morbidmike

nope you dont win


----------



## fick209

Mike, I always win


----------



## Zurgh

No one is looking..... I Win!


----------



## DarkLore

We saw. We conquered.


----------



## Zurgh

Didn't see that coming....
but I win...


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

sorry Buddy...you snooze you loose!


----------



## morbidmike

sorry pal I win


----------



## Wildcat

Don't be sorry. I win.


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Superbowl Sunday win!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Shoveled snow for hours and still have enough energy to win


----------



## fick209

You must be all pooped out from all the shoveling...I take the win


----------



## morbidmike

I'm the winner


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

for 22 minutes...I win!


----------



## Wildcat

And an hour later you don't.


----------



## The Creepster

I win for the night


----------



## fick209

I'll take the morning win!


----------



## RoxyBlue

It's still morning, so I'll take the win back


----------



## The Creepster

but now its noon


----------



## fick209

Oh good, I'm still winning


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not anymore, oh writer of fiction about The Creepster:googly: Well, except for that part about him being funny - that's definitely true


----------



## Spooky1

I'm in for the evening win!


----------



## The Creepster

RoxyBlue said:


> Not anymore, oh writer of fiction about The Creepster:googly: Well, except for that part about him being funny - that's definitely true


Ok so maybe only 99% of thats true...I am not really nice:googly:


----------



## fick209

Creepster is not only my hero but a true God as well...ohhh, I win


----------



## Zurgh

Me R Win


----------



## The Creepster

I am going to win...just until Fick shows up


----------



## Zurgh

u 2?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'll take care of the winning around here


----------



## fick209

But I enjoy winning so much!


----------



## RoxyBlue

So do I


----------



## The Creepster

One for the road


----------



## RoxyBlue

Every morning I look in the mirror and see a winner!


----------



## fick209

Good for you, but I win again!


----------



## RoxyBlue

For all of 10 minutes....


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I winned!


----------



## fick209

I'm back to reclaim what is rightfully mine


----------



## RoxyBlue

I have a right to the win


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

You need to fight for your right to party, umm I mean win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm a lover, not a fighter, and I win!


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

I'm both...win!


----------



## The Creepster

I win


----------



## morbidmike

ooohhh I win


----------



## fick209

Back it up everybody, time for my win


----------



## Wildcat

Your time has come and gone. I win.


----------



## scareme

Winner!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes I am


----------



## fick209

You were, now I am


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, you're not


----------



## Wildcat

Because it's me


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, I believe it's me this time


----------



## Wildcat

Keep believing. It's good to have faith but for now the win goes to me.


----------



## morbidmike

now it's me


----------



## fick209

Thanks for passing the win to me mike!


----------



## Wildcat

I win.


----------



## fick209

Are you serious???


----------



## Zurgh

I'm serious, a serious winner! OK, I'm not serious, but I win.


----------



## Spooky1

Snowed in, but I still win


----------



## Moon Dog

More like snowed under Spooky...

I win!


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Slid in for the win!


----------



## fick209

I tagged you out to take the win


----------



## RoxyBlue

Taking a win before going back out to shovel


----------



## fick209

I'll gladly resume the win while you are busy shoveling


----------



## The Creepster

I win...till tomorrow


----------



## Zurgh

Ok...


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

and he scores...win!


----------



## fick209

I'll take that win, thanks


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thanks for keeping the win warm for me, Fick


----------



## The Creepster

I win


----------



## RoxyBlue

Now I win!


----------



## morbidmike

me


----------



## RoxyBlue

I see you're losing again


----------



## The Creepster

Its ok though


----------



## Zurgh

What a time to win!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes, it is!


----------



## fick209

I agree, it is about time I win again


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Where's that gold medal? Win!


----------



## fick209

You get silver, I get gold


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Other way around.


----------



## fick209

Not from where I'm sitting


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Not sure where you are sitting but from my vantage point I can only see WIN!


----------



## morgan8586

Once again, I am the winner!!!!


----------



## The Creepster

No


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think I'll win today


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

me too...win!


----------



## The Creepster

Yes


----------



## fick209

Must be my turn to win again


----------



## The Creepster

You dropped something


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

I picked it up


----------



## Wildcat

for me. Thank you.


----------



## The Creepster

I win till


----------



## Wildcat

Now.


----------



## The Creepster

Now


----------



## Wildcat

But not now.


----------



## Zurgh

Winner! R I!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Loser R U!


----------



## fick209

Okay, I'll take it from here


----------



## RoxyBlue

And I'll take it back


----------



## fick209

And back to me again!


----------



## Howlinmadjack

While you two fight it out I win!


----------



## The Creepster

Not quite


----------



## nixie

Back to reclaim my rightful place in the lead!!


----------



## The Creepster

behind me


----------



## Howlinmadjack

As you see me whiz by to re-take the lead


----------



## nixie

I win...


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Not..


----------



## fick209

Hey, who took my win away?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

That would be me!!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Wow - I finally won something !


----------



## Howlinmadjack

sorry... no you didn't!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Au contraire, mon frère


----------



## Howlinmadjack

what is that german?!


----------



## The Creepster

For win


----------



## fick209

Creepster, I'll gladly take the win back from someone who won't give me any pickles


----------



## The Creepster

I'll give some pickles...I just can't reach that far I don't think


----------



## Moon Dog

No pickles here...


----------



## RoxyBlue

No win for you there, either


----------



## Johnny Thunder

And with that, the game is over. I have won.


----------



## RoxyBlue

And now have lost


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

And I have won.


----------



## RoxyBlue

And have lost...


----------



## Zurgh

If one is lost, than go for the win & be found.


----------



## Howlinmadjack

And I've been found and I win!!


----------



## Evil Andrew

: )


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

crawling from the darkness for the win!


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Running past you to take it back!


----------



## Zurgh

The darkness follows you for a win!


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

You be swallowed in the darkness...I win!


----------



## morbidmike

me the winner


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Right after me


----------



## Zurgh

Is a shadow, a winning shadow!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I bring sunshine to the darkness and win!


----------



## fick209

Thanks for the bringing the sunshine, but I still win


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thanks for keeping the seat warm for me


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I'm bored, and I won.

Oh, look at me.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm looking - and you're losing


----------



## morbidmike

winner


----------



## fick209

New winner


----------



## RoxyBlue

Even newer winner


----------



## Zurgh

Ugh! I got an old win. But it's still a winner!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Now for an old winner making a comeback!


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

I came, I saw, I won!


----------



## morbidmike

not too shabby but I win


----------



## RoxyBlue

No shabbiness about this win!


----------



## Spooky1

With the help of modern technology, I win!


----------



## Evil Andrew

!!!!!!!


----------



## Howlinmadjack

!!!!! or not I still win.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Oh man - wait - I just won !!!!


----------



## Howlinmadjack

and now you've lost.


----------



## Evil Andrew

It doesn't feel like I lost : )


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Do you still feel like you have'nt lost?


----------



## Evil Andrew

: ) yes !


----------



## fick209

The morning win


----------



## RoxyBlue

And now the real morning win!


----------



## SPOOKY J

For Me!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sorry, it's really my win now


----------



## fick209

Wow, I can't believe I let you have a 5 hr win, it's really time for me to take over


----------



## RoxyBlue

Try again


----------



## SPOOKY J

Not this time!


----------



## RoxyBlue

That's right


----------



## Evil Andrew

All mine now


----------



## fick209

2nd place is all yours now


----------



## Evil Andrew

2nd aint bad, but ...


----------



## fick209

but there you are again


----------



## Evil Andrew

Where ?


----------



## fick209

in 2nd of course silly


----------



## Evil Andrew

hmmm doesnt feel like 2nd


----------



## nixie

how about now?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Now is good


----------



## Wildcat

It's very good. Thank you.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You're welcome - and you lose


----------



## fick209

Oh, good I'm still winning


----------



## RoxyBlue

Surprise!


----------



## SPOOKY J

My 15 sec of fame starts...... Now.


----------



## RoxyBlue

29 minutes of fame is long enough for you


----------



## SPOOKY J

I disagree.


----------



## fick209

I disagree as well and will take back the win


----------



## RoxyBlue

Go ahead and be disagreeable while I win


----------



## SPOOKY J

Ok, but while I win


----------



## RoxyBlue

Still trying, are you?


----------



## Evil Andrew

I wouldn't say trying, I'd say winning : )


----------



## Howlinmadjack

I'd say not


----------



## RoxyBlue

You're right


----------



## The Creepster

Thank you


----------



## fick209

Your welcome


----------



## The Creepster

Yes...your so polite


----------



## fick209

I'm not polite, I'm taking the win back


----------



## The Creepster

Your right


----------



## fick209

Of course I'm right


----------



## Zurgh

Sinister, left... I win....


----------



## RoxyBlue

Dexter, right - I win!


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Right, left, center I still win!


----------



## Spooky1

Not anymore, I win


----------



## Howlinmadjack

And I win again!


----------



## Evil Andrew

I win ~~~


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Nein mein freund... I win!!


----------



## Zurgh

Reverse win, !NIW I


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Double reverse win, I WIN!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Nope, I win.


----------



## Evil Andrew

it's me !


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Why yes it is!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yep : )


----------



## RoxyBlue

Let's not bicker and argue about who won and who didn't, because I just did.


----------



## morbidmike

wow alot of new people to accept the loss


----------



## SPOOKY J

I win.


----------



## Crypts of Walden

I win...


----------



## morbidmike

whew I was almost late for the win


----------



## Howlinmadjack

And a few veterans as well


----------



## Crypts of Walden

Ha Ha...i win


----------



## Howlinmadjack

And I come sliding home to score.... and I win!!


----------



## fick209

Tagged you out...and I win)


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

Look no further, the winner is here!


----------



## fick209

I'm looking and yes, I am the winner


----------



## Wildcat

You must have been looking at me.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You look good, WC, but I look better as a winner


----------



## Howlinmadjack

I'm sure you do, but I win!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Go work on some ear sculpting while I win


----------



## Howlinmadjack

I'm doing both!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not anymore


----------



## Night Watchman

I'm Back


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Who says Mondays stink?

I just won.


----------



## RoxyBlue

And you just lost, too - happy Monday!


----------



## morbidmike

I win finally


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not so fast...


----------



## SPOOKY J

I win.


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Sorry, spooky but this win is mine.


----------



## Night Watchman

Winning is easy.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i win


----------



## fick209

Finally found time to grab the win today


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i win


----------



## RoxyBlue

You were up early for that win, but it has done you no good - I win now!


----------



## The Creepster

I won


----------



## fick209

Back to me


----------



## RoxyBlue

And now to me


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Think I'll take it now


----------



## RoxyBlue

Let me relieve you of the burden of winning


----------



## Night Watchman

The burden is all mine


----------



## SPOOKY J

I can live with this type of burden. I win.


----------



## fick209

Not a bad burden at all, I'll take it from here


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm taller, I'll take it


----------



## SPOOKY J

I'll take it back.


----------



## morbidmike

sorry looser


----------



## Evil Andrew

no, I'm the winner


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Who's the loser?


----------



## Evil Andrew

not the winner


----------



## SPOOKY J

I win!


----------



## Evil Andrew

why , yes I am : )


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Yes, I am the winner!


----------



## Evil Andrew

hmmm


----------



## SPOOKY J

Nope!


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Yup!


----------



## SPOOKY J

don't think so


----------



## Howlinmadjack

O.k.


----------



## SPOOKY J

For me.


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Or me!


----------



## Evil Andrew

or me!


----------



## SPOOKY J

not you


----------



## Howlinmadjack

ya'll work it out while I win


----------



## SPOOKY J

Nothing to work out. I win.


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Nnnnnn No


----------



## SPOOKY J

Yep.


----------



## Spooky1

Spooky J is trumped by Spooky1


----------



## fick209

new trump card being played...fick beats all


----------



## Night Watchman

Night Watchman's deal.


----------



## The Creepster

Ta-DAH


----------



## Night Watchman

Bang!


----------



## fick209

Thanks for giving me that big bang win


----------



## RoxyBlue

That "bang" was your win going flat


----------



## Spooky1

I pass the bangers while they look for mash


----------



## RoxyBlue

I mash on your win


----------



## fick209

Everybody do the Monster Mash while I take the win


----------



## morbidmike

shuck's looser


----------



## RoxyBlue

You both are


----------



## morbidmike

not me


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes, you are


----------



## SPOOKY J

You too.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not anymore


----------



## SPOOKY J

guess again.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I guess I win


----------



## SPOOKY J

I do.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ready to give up yet?


----------



## SPOOKY J

Not while I'm winning.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You are very persistent to no avail


----------



## Bone Dancer

I'll just sneak in here an win this.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You sly dog, BD


----------



## The Creepster

I win


----------



## fick209

you did for a couple of hours


----------



## Wildcat

As did you.


----------



## Zurgh

Win, wan, won!


----------



## RoxyBlue

And lost


----------



## Zurgh

I'm not lost, are you?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I just found a win


----------



## fick209

And I just took it from you


----------



## RoxyBlue

But I take it back


----------



## SPOOKY J

Dropped it to me.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Back again, are you?


----------



## Lady Nyxie

It's simple you see, the winner is me!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Cute rhyme, but I win this time.


----------



## morbidmike

nope not yet


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hey, I just won!


----------



## Spooky1

For the moment, I win!


----------



## morbidmike

denied


----------



## RoxyBlue

I deny your denial and win


----------



## morbidmike

not while I'm on last post duty


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

look! what's that?...why it's me winning!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Look again, Mache Man!


----------



## fick209

Oh good, another win for me


----------



## RoxyBlue

Never lasts long,though


----------



## morbidmike

nope it dont


----------



## Zurgh

All too quickly, the win is gone...


----------



## SPOOKY J

^ You said it.


----------



## Howlinmadjack

And I repeat it


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Ditto Dude


----------



## RoxyBlue

Guess what?


----------



## morbidmike

what I win awsome


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think it's time for a new winner


----------



## fick209

It is time, my time


----------



## The Creepster

check your watch


----------



## SPOOKY J

Did you enjoy your 2 min. win?


----------



## The Creepster

Won


----------



## fick209

Another quick win for me


----------



## Dark Star

Don't you think you want to share?


----------



## RoxyBlue

There is only one winner


----------



## Zurgh

Nah, every one here is a winner! (But me, more so, now.)


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hello, Zurgh


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Hello, Roxy


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Give me a "W"...give me an "I"...give me a....you get the point


----------



## Spooky1

I'll give you second. I win


----------



## Evil Andrew

: )


----------



## morbidmike

winner do the dance na na na na na I win I win you dont I do I'm the awsome winner and you are not so that makes me great and you less great than me ;do do do do da da da da whooooooooooooooo Hooooooooooooooo


----------



## Rohr Manor

I Win!! MUAHAAHAAHAAA!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Oh, puhLEEEZE!

(Winner! teehee)


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Without making a big deal out of it..I win.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Saturday night's alright for winning.


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Sadly only for 60 seconds....score!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Nope, you are confused. I won. :0)


----------



## fick209

Hmmm, who wins, me of course


----------



## Evil Andrew

I knew it was me


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think you meant me


----------



## Zurgh

Win, for wins sake!


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Sunday morning win!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sunday afternoon win!


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Sunday late afternoon early evening win!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sunday 6:00PM win!


----------



## Spooky1

I'm sitting on the couch with you and I win now Roxy.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I wish we were still sitting on the couch while I win


----------



## fick209

I'll take the win while sitting at my desk


----------



## RoxyBlue

I am also at my desk and I have won!


----------



## Howlinmadjack

I'm at home and still winning!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I wish I were at home, but I'll win while waiting to go there.


----------



## fick209

Oh look, I win


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Right up until now!


----------



## Zurgh

Winner!


----------



## fick209

The morning win


----------



## RoxyBlue

How nice to see you...losing


----------



## Howlinmadjack

I win!


----------



## RoxyBlue

No you don't


----------



## fick209

Neither do you


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Back at ya!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hey, is that your demon head on the highway?


Made you look - I win!


----------



## NytDreams

At least for a few seconds, I win!!! :googly:


----------



## Howlinmadjack

just retrieved my head off the highway, just in time to win!!


----------



## NytDreams

Who wants to play keep-away with Jack's head??? I win! :jol:


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Gimme back my head!!


----------



## funkdaddy

Should be easy to get my 30 posts in here. I think I am winning!


----------



## NytDreams

Nope! I am! *tosses Jacks head*


----------



## RoxyBlue

Keep trying, kids


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Keep your hands off my head... oh by the way I win!


----------



## funkdaddy

Not sure what they are doing with your head,but I am pretty sure I win.


----------



## NytDreams

Yup, I'm being oh-so-productive at work.  Next!!!


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Production is over rated!! And I win!


----------



## fick209

New Winner


----------



## Zurgh

My turn, I win!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Now I do


----------



## NytDreams

Win!


----------



## Wildcat

Yes I do thank you.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Super, I win!


----------



## GrimAftermath

YAY! I Win!


----------



## The Creepster

get in back


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes, you do that, will you?


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

behind me...win!


----------



## Zurgh

Look, a puppy!

I win!


----------



## Wildcat

While Zurgh was distracted by the puppy I slid by for the win.


----------



## Goblin

Then out of nowhere come Goblin to take the win!


----------



## morbidmike

goblin must be on lunch break cause I got by to win


----------



## RoxyBlue

And now I win


----------



## fick209

But you must have known it wouldn't last long


----------



## RoxyBlue

You know that equally well


----------



## NytDreams

And now...I win! :ninja:


----------



## SPOOKY J

I win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm baaaack!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Me too.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You get points for effort, but I still win the gold!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Silver looks better on you.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You are so kind, but I prefer gold


----------



## SPOOKY J

Well I'll just have to go Platinum.


----------



## RoxyBlue

A sly move on your part, but I win anyway


----------



## SPOOKY J

I win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


----------



## funkdaddy

Looks like you are all confused, I win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm pretty clear about my winning this


----------



## Evil Andrew

aaaahhhhhhh


----------



## RoxyBlue

While you think about sneezing, I win


----------



## Goblin

Looks like Goblin has it for the rest of the night!


----------



## fick209

I'll take it for the morning then


----------



## NytDreams

I'll sneak in a bit of time in the morning. :ninja:


----------



## SPOOKY J

Times up!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hello, SpookyJ!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Wow. Did you sleep in this morning Roxy?


----------



## Night Watchman

I win


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not for long


----------



## Night Watchman

Long enough


----------



## RoxyBlue

Think so, do you?


----------



## Night Watchman

Try not to think, just win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Okay, I will win thoughtlessly


----------



## SPOOKY J

I need a Win - had to go to DMV.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sorry to hear that - and I win


----------



## NytDreams

Not sorry to say...I win!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Read it.....I Win.....now weep!


----------



## NytDreams

Not weeping, but winning!


----------



## SPOOKY J

not now.


----------



## fick209

Another win for me!


----------



## Night Watchman

Winning is fun.


----------



## fick209

It is fun...just look at me


----------



## The Creepster

Ok..but you lost


----------



## fick209

I didn't lose, you did


----------



## The Creepster

Nope I found it


----------



## Spooky1

You lost again


----------



## morbidmike

I win ...sweeeeeeet


----------



## RoxyBlue

Now I win - even sweeter!


----------



## Goblin

I win.......That's even Better!


----------



## RoxyBlue

But the best is that I win!


----------



## The Creepster

Ok just this once


----------



## RoxyBlue

How about twice?


----------



## Night Watchman

Here I am...winner


----------



## RoxyBlue

Say hi to your son for me while I win.


----------



## Night Watchman

He asked me to be first today so I am.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hope he doesn't hate me for taking first place from you


----------



## Night Watchman

He won't, he thinks I always win.


----------



## GrimAftermath

Winning has just made my day!!


----------



## Evil Andrew

aaahhh every time I'm here, I resume my rightful place


----------



## Wildcat

Second I presume.


----------



## Evil Andrew

aaaaaahhh


----------



## fick209

aaaaaahhh, thanks for saving my place today Evil Andrew


----------



## RoxyBlue

Your place is behind me


----------



## Goblin

So is your's!


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, I believe I'm out front


----------



## The Creepster

I win


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

sorry...I win


----------



## morbidmike

just mabe winner


----------



## Evil Andrew

yes I am


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Thanks for the intro as I win!!


----------



## Evil Andrew

you won the silver. I won the gold.


----------



## fick209

Olympics are done...no medals...just the glory of the win, which I now have


----------



## Goblin

Taking last for the rest of the night


----------



## RoxyBlue

And now it's a new day!


----------



## morbidmike

yes for me to win


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Hope you enjoyed your time in the sun, cuz now I win!!


----------



## The Creepster

Won


----------



## Howlinmadjack

What?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I win!


----------



## morbidmike

no way


----------



## Spooky1

I'm watching the Oscar's, and the winner is ... me!


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Sorry but.... no!


----------



## The Creepster

Gone


----------



## fick209

You're not gone, but you are behind me


----------



## Evil Andrew

and me


----------



## The Creepster

fick209 said:


> You're not gone, but you are behind me


best seat in the house


----------



## DarkLore

I win.


----------



## Goblin

You lose......Goblin wins!


----------



## Howlinmadjack

I win!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hello, boys (and Fick)!


----------



## NytDreams

Surprise!


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Not surprised really!


----------



## RoxyBlue

You should be


----------



## Zurgh

... a winner!


----------



## morbidmike

my winn


----------



## RoxyBlue

Let me take care of the winning thing around here


----------



## morbidmike

I'll help ya


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thanks, but I'm pretty independent


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Awesome, be independant while I win!!


----------



## Zurgh

Less debate, more win!


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Fine I win!!!


----------



## The Creepster

not really


----------



## Spooky1

Time for me to win again


----------



## Evil Andrew

what time is it ?


----------



## The Creepster

go check


----------



## Evil Andrew

I did - and I won : )


----------



## The Creepster

heres your prize


----------



## Evil Andrew

Thanks !


----------



## Goblin

I'm last again. I win


----------



## morbidmike

I'm first winner of today


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hope you enjoyed holding the title for four hours


----------



## The Creepster

Uh-oh


----------



## fick209

Back again for the win


----------



## The Creepster

check again


----------



## RoxyBlue

I did - and I win!


----------



## The Creepster

Yes you did


----------



## fick209

Please quit stealing my win, I work so hard darn for it all the time


----------



## Goblin

I'll take LAST for $400 Alex!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I take the money and run with the win


----------



## Zurgh

You stopped to count the cash too soon, & found out it was counterfeit! While distracted, I slip by & win!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I delicately extend my foot and trip you and, as you fall, I win


----------



## The Creepster

Might makes right...I win


----------



## fick209

Wrong, the only thing that is right is if I win


----------



## The Creepster

Hey you smell something?


----------



## fick209

Nope I dont, and taking back my fresh clean win


----------



## The Creepster

Good job...only thing is


----------



## fick209

Only thing is I'm still winnning


----------



## The Creepster

look again


----------



## morbidmike

you guy's suck and I win


----------



## RoxyBlue

Amateurs!


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Amateur, pro, I still win!


----------



## Zurgh

Yoink! I win!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Now I do


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Whoops I needed to back track and win!


----------



## Zurgh

You lost the trail & got side tract... When you came back, it was gone... I win!


----------



## Howlinmadjack

I seem to have found the trac again and the win!!


----------



## Goblin

Goblin takes last for the night.


----------



## Zurgh

Fooled by Illusions & my insomnia, Try again!


----------



## RoxyBlue

This was so easy


----------



## The Creepster

I agree


----------



## RoxyBlue

How kind of you to agree with me


----------



## The Creepster

anything for your Roxy


----------



## NytDreams

*sneaks in for the win*


----------



## RoxyBlue

(slides by NytDreams to take the win again)


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Don't bother... cause I win.


----------



## fick209

Who's winning?


----------



## The Creepster

Evil bakers


----------



## RoxyBlue

Go bake me a cake while I win


----------



## morbidmike

I win the next person to post a win is a jackarse and a butt head


----------



## Zurgh

Yes, Yes I am! Thanks!


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Iiiiii wiiiinnnn!!!


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

quick win to boost my ego


----------



## fick209

Sorry to stomp on your ego, but I win


----------



## GrimAftermath

I finally win again!


----------



## Goblin

Not while I'm around to take last away from you!


----------



## morbidmike

there was a last win??? oh yeah I got it


----------



## Wildcat

You may have something but I have the win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you sure about that?


----------



## Wildcat

Sure about what? Oh wait that's another thread.......yup.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Shouldn't you be working on a $20 prop while I win?


----------



## morbidmike

Look mom no hands while I win


----------



## RoxyBlue

Showing off does not ensure a win


----------



## Zurgh

But distraction, can... Look A Puppy!... I win!


----------



## RoxyBlue

The puppy bites you, and I win!


----------



## Zurgh

Rotten little puppy, I bite him back! I win, but now I must get all this dog hair out of my mouth... Yuck!


----------



## RoxyBlue

While you gack up dog hair, I win


----------



## fick209

While you help clean up, I sneak in for the win


----------



## Evil Andrew

ahh - back in the saddle


----------



## The Creepster

Donkey PUNCH


----------



## fick209

I just made you some SPECIAL punch, go drink up while I win


----------



## morbidmike

The Creepster said:


> Donkey PUNCH


awsome I laugh and win at the same time:googly:


----------



## Goblin

The Goblin takes last and the crowd goes wild!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes, you are definitely last now


----------



## The Creepster

I won...on all levels


----------



## SPOOKY J

I win.


----------



## Zurgh

I win! I won! I wan! What does that even mean? Oh, a future loss... But now I win!


----------



## Goblin

No, it means the Goblin came and took last away from you!


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Then along came a wolf and ate the goblin....


----------



## RoxyBlue

Three dogs beat one wolf


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Not when their blind!!


----------



## The Creepster

Win


----------



## Howlinmadjack

nope


----------



## Zurgh

Yup


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Hmmm...


----------



## Night Watchman

Just win!


----------



## morbidmike

me win good i will


----------



## RoxyBlue

The last win of the day is like a non-alcoholic nightcap


----------



## Goblin

Too bad you're not it!


----------



## Zurgh

Ha Ha, another win!


----------



## RoxyBlue

And another loss for you as well


----------



## Wildcat

Wow, an 8 hour win. That pretty good but all good things must come to an end.

I win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Tsk, tsk, only 33 minutes....


----------



## morbidmike

I look to the left i look to the right and I win


----------



## Evil Andrew

should have looked up


----------



## The Creepster

Won


----------



## debbie5

(mallet to bits)

I WON!


----------



## The Creepster

look behind you


----------



## debbie5

(pouring chocolate sauce over self)

WIN.


----------



## The Creepster

LOL...actually I would win


----------



## debbie5

No.


----------



## The Creepster

yes


----------



## debbie5

While u were taking your glucosamine, Old Man...

I WON.


----------



## The Creepster

Hey I have to when you have BIG GUNS like I do for healthy joints...so I win


----------



## debbie5

(inhaling can of creamed corn, then shooting it at Creepster)


I have insomnia. Or maybe I'm just a zombie. FEAR ME.
Especially since I win..again.


----------



## The Creepster

Mmmm corn...its good for...something I am not sure what but...I win...need me to knock you out Debbie?


----------



## NytDreams

Aaaannndddd....

I win!:googly:


----------



## debbie5

My name isn't Debbie. I am a large, 70-something hairy backed man named Norm who lives with his elderly mother in Boca Raton.

And I WIN.


----------



## The Creepster

Oh boy I got something for you...ummm Norm

but first I win


----------



## Zurgh

Insomnia sucks, but I'll use it to help me win, too!


----------



## Goblin

Taking last for the night.


----------



## Howlinmadjack

And I'll take first this morning.


----------



## Zurgh

OK, me now win!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good morning!


----------



## Wildcat

Hi Roxy.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi back!


----------



## fick209

Enough with all the hi's, I win


----------



## RoxyBlue

How about "goodbye" then?


----------



## fick209

See you later


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you see me winning?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Yes, and now your losing.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Really, I'm winning


----------



## Howlinmadjack

O.k. but now I'm winning again.


----------



## Zurgh

That's great! Now I'm back to win!


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

I be winning.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You be losing


----------



## Zurgh

Ivanna Vinit 2


----------



## morbidmike

youza notta gunna vinnit


----------



## Spooky1

youz writ, I vins


----------



## RoxyBlue

You're all illiterate, so I win!


----------



## Zurgh

Wha she sae?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

winna!!


----------



## The Creepster

Yes


----------



## Goblin

Goblin has taken the win again!


----------



## Wildcat

Good morning...... I win.


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Good morning to you, and "I" win!


----------



## fick209

I'll take over the morning win


----------



## Howlinmadjack

And I think I'll take it back! Morning Fick!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Morning, Jack!


----------



## Wildcat

Just in time for another morning win.


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Right...Morning Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

It's afternoon now and I've won


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Yes it is, and no you have'nt!!


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Still afternoon and I win!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hate to disappoint you....


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Feelin just a little disappointed?


----------



## Wildcat

Not at all but thanks for asking.


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Just checking, how about now?


----------



## Wildcat

Nope, Still good.
How about you?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I win. Cheers!


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Cheers to you as well!!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Thanks! As the winneri thank you.


----------



## Howlinmadjack

No, thank you!!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Am I the winner?

Yes. Yes, I am.


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Yes you are the weiner, but I win!!


----------



## morbidmike

win


----------



## RoxyBlue

Make way for a lady to win


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Momentary win....score!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Don't you have some mache to do while I win?


----------



## Zurgh

Win-ish!


----------



## Goblin

Guess I'll take last for the rest of the night


----------



## Wildcat

Always nice to wake up to a win.


----------



## Zurgh

G'morn!


----------



## morbidmike

g'bye


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good morning!


----------



## The Creepster

Blah


----------



## RoxyBlue

Feeling a little down, are you? That's what comes of losing.


----------



## The Creepster

No thats what comes of winning every time LOL


----------



## RoxyBlue

You spoke too soon


----------



## The Creepster

I am a man...no surprise there


----------



## RoxyBlue

You're a funny man - and I just won again


----------



## NytDreams

Not for long! :jol:


----------



## morbidmike

A 70 poster just won but I took it away from him/her


----------



## RoxyBlue

You just got beat by a girl


----------



## Johnny Thunder

So did you! Er, no wait...........

Anyways, I win!


----------



## morbidmike

me win ya


----------



## RoxyBlue

(JT, you're such a hoot)

And Mike, you lose-a


----------



## Spooky1

I'm a winner!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I know you are, but not in this game


----------



## The Creepster

I win


----------



## fick209

Wrong, I win


----------



## The Creepster

You wanna go?...I win


----------



## fick209

Let's go...I win again!


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Yes you did 32 minutes ago...I win!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think I'll just grab a quick win here


----------



## Zurgh

I, W, I, N, whats that spell... I don't know!


----------



## Goblin

Looks like I'm the LAST winner tonight.


----------



## Zurgh

I'll take 1st this morning.


----------



## RoxyBlue

First, last, there is only one


----------



## Zurgh

Ah, the Highlander Winner! OK, now I'm the one!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not anymore


----------



## Spooky1

I win while eating my lunch!


----------



## RoxyBlue

So do I - what a coincidence!


----------



## morbidmike

no time for lunch I got winning to do


----------



## RoxyBlue

Still eating lunch AND winning!


----------



## Zurgh

I can't finish mowing, so I'll Win!


----------



## morbidmike

while you fix the mower I'll win


----------



## RoxyBlue

While you start madly posting green links, I'll win


----------



## morbidmike

whew I just caught the win


----------



## RoxyBlue

And just lost it, too


----------



## Zurgh

Lost what? I found a shiny win!


----------



## Evil Andrew

its a shiner all right


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Up from the basement to snatch the win!


----------



## Zurgh

Down from the attic, yoink!


----------



## Goblin

Taking last for the rest of the night.....as usual!


----------



## Howlinmadjack

And taking first win for the morning!!


----------



## fick209

Well then, I'll take the afternoon win


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'll take the 5:00PM win


----------



## Moon Dog

Is this thing on?


----------



## morbidmike

testing testing 1...2...3.... yep it's on


----------



## Moon Dog

Check, check, Rice Chex, Corn Chex....


----------



## Howlinmadjack

I'll take frosted flakes thanks!!


----------



## Wildcat

Good morning. I win.


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Good afternoon, I guess I'll take it from here!!


----------



## Wildcat

You look tired. Allow me.


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, please, let me take the win off your hands so you don't overtax yourself.


----------



## Wildcat

3 hours is long enough. Should let you rest now.


----------



## Jack Reaper

La la la la


----------



## Howlinmadjack

evening win!!


----------



## Zurgh

Insomnia win!


----------



## Wildcat

For breakfast I think I'll have a little cup of win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

About time for that mid-morning win


----------



## fick209

And now time for the afternoon win


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes, it is


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Thanks for holding it for me.


----------



## Wildcat

Now allow me to hold it for a while.


----------



## fick209

What are you holding:devil:


----------



## Wildcat

Have you seen me. If I don't hold it, it may fall off.


----------



## Spooky1

I win, until Roxy starts posting.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Surprise!


----------



## Evil Andrew

yes - surprise !


----------



## Goblin

Grabbing last and run like heck


----------



## fick209

Back for the win


----------



## Zurgh

Good morning, winners!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good morning to you, Zurgh!


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Good afternoon, woke up just in time for the win!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

You need to wake up a little more to catch this winner


----------



## The Creepster

Blah


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Good day to you as well Creepster.


----------



## RoxyBlue

My, here I am winning again


----------



## The Creepster

No...I won....lots of winnings that is


----------



## fick209

another win for me


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hello, Fick!


----------



## Zurgh

Hi, RoxyB, a good day to win, isn't it!


----------



## The Creepster

Won


----------



## morbidmike

calling winners


----------



## Spooky1

Your win was short, MM, I win now.


----------



## morbidmike

what?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hear a winner and 'tis I!


----------



## The Creepster

no


----------



## Goblin

Taking last till dayshift takes over.


----------



## morbidmike

morning thanx for holding the spot for me night shift


----------



## fick209

I'll take over while you go to work for the day Mike


----------



## RoxyBlue

Where did all the losers go?


----------



## Zurgh

Did they leave winner-vill? Oh, well...


----------



## fick209

I'm back


----------



## RoxyBlue

So am I


----------



## fick209

I'll take the win back now thanks


----------



## RoxyBlue

Well, well...


----------



## The Creepster

deep subject


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, and you lose


----------



## The Creepster

All the time


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Again and again!!


----------



## Wyatt Furr

OOOO, I win.
What's the prize?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Second Place!!


----------



## Zurgh

Hear that... ♪♫♪ WIN ♪♫♪


----------



## Goblin

Mean old Mister Goblin took it away from you


----------



## fick209

And I managed to take it from the Goblin


----------



## morbidmike

bye fick


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hello, Mike!


----------



## NytDreams

Bye Roxy...


----------



## fick209

just stopping for quick win


----------



## nixie

me too!


----------



## The Creepster

and then


----------



## RoxyBlue

and then I won


----------



## Zurgh

Jackpot! 0$ & 0¢ WIN!


----------



## The Creepster

Win again...see


----------



## fick209

See what? All I see is you losing and me winning


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Right...


----------



## morbidmike

No


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Yes!!


----------



## Zurgh

Thanks, it's like ♪♫♪music♪♫♪ to mine ears! WIN!


----------



## NytDreams

*dancing to the music in her head* 

I wwwiiinnnn...


----------



## Goblin

Once again the Goblin has taken last.....as usual!


----------



## Zurgh

WRONG! ♪♫♪♫ Dance ♪♫♪♫ Dance ♪♫♪♫ Win ♪♫♪♫ WIN!!!


----------



## morbidmike

sorry gravy meat sack's I WIN


----------



## The Creepster

Win


----------



## SPOOKY J

I Win.


----------



## The Creepster

Da


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ta da!


----------



## Zurgh

Win®!


----------



## Howlinmadjack

I don't have any fancy gimmicks, just a win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Winning, plain and simple


----------



## Howlinmadjack

That's what I do!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes, you do lose.


----------



## Howlinmadjack

And occasionally win!!


----------



## morbidmike

me win


----------



## Evil Andrew

I am the master of my domain !


----------



## Moon Dog

And I'm the master of this domain.


----------



## The Creepster

no


----------



## Zurgh

Win™!


----------



## scareme

Winner!


----------



## Zurgh

Winner©!


----------



## Goblin

Not while I'm around


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did someone mention winning?


----------



## The Creepster

I think so


----------



## RoxyBlue

You're correct


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Yes I am!!


----------



## Zurgh

♫Cheesy™ gimmick® Win©!♪☺☻☺:googly:


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Plain old fashioned vanilla win!!


----------



## Zurgh

Ol' fashioned win, with sprinkles! ♦♣♠♥♦♣♠♥ lots of sprinkles!♥♦♣♠♥♦♣♠☺☻☺☻


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Can't forget the peanuts!


----------



## The Creepster

I got some nuts


----------



## Zurgh

That's a lot of nuts!:googly:


----------



## Goblin

Goblin takes last for the evening


----------



## Howlinmadjack

And Mad Jack takes first.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I won.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hello, boys!


----------



## Zurgh

Hi, Winners!


----------



## Evil Andrew

How'r you doin ?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

I'm doin swell!


----------



## Spooky1

I win while watching "Life" on the Discovery channel


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Life is good!


----------



## The Creepster

and fleeting


----------



## Evil Queen

I think I'll take last for awhile.


----------



## The Creepster

Gone...


----------



## Evil Queen

Nope I'm right here in last where I should be.


----------



## The Creepster

you seem to be confused


----------



## Evil Queen

I have been known to get confused except when it comes to being last.


----------



## The Creepster

like by shiny objects?:googly:


----------



## Evil Queen

Oooo a sparkly! Still last.


----------



## scareme

Winner!


----------



## The Creepster

Ahhh Scare...nice try...wow I see I fending against the ladies tonight


----------



## Evil Queen

at least it's just one at a time.


----------



## The Creepster

Wheew///


----------



## Evil Queen

you sound like you need a rest, I'll take last from here.


----------



## scareme

Win again!


----------



## Evil Queen

Not quite.


----------



## The Creepster

I like watch the ladies duke it out


----------



## Evil Queen

Last!!!


----------



## scareme

I kickbox my way to the winners stand.


----------



## Evil Queen

I just beat 'em with a stick.lol


----------



## scareme

Stick broke, I win!


----------



## The Creepster

you and sticks


----------



## Evil Queen

I see I gave you a little time to try to catch up.


----------



## Dark Star

Last!!


----------



## Evil Queen

I don't think so DS.


----------



## Zurgh

Ha!♥


----------



## scareme

Ha to you!


----------



## Goblin

The Goblin has slipped in and taken last once again!


----------



## Zurgh

Insomnia strike! First/last win... or is it?


----------



## fick209

No win for you this time Zurgh


----------



## The Creepster

Nor for you


----------



## RoxyBlue

Let's make this easy, shall we? I win!


----------



## Zurgh

♪♫You a-win, I a-win, who a-wins next?♪♫


----------



## fick209

I'll take the noon win


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Even on a rainy Monday, I won. Sweet.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not so fast, JT!


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Hold the phone, we've got a new winner!


----------



## Goblin

Yeah, and it's Goblin!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I believe you are mistaken


----------



## Goblin

I am never mistaken....just last!


----------



## Zurgh

Now ya' are! I win™! You are last® now!


----------



## RoxyBlue

And the first shall come last, so it is written, so it shall be


----------



## Goblin

I am still winning and everyone else is LOSING!


----------



## Zurgh

Nah, the script got flipped! I win, for now!


----------



## Goblin

You mean you lose for now


----------



## Zurgh

Lost then, win now


----------



## Goblin

Zurgh said:


> I don't know what came over me Mr. Goblin. I should know I can't beat a legendary game player such as you!


 Admitting it is the first step Zurgh.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Speaking of legendary game players....


----------



## Goblin

RoxyBlue said:


> Speaking of legendary game players....It's an honor to be playing with you Gobby


Why thank you Roxy


----------



## Zurgh

Zurgh said:


> Goblin would never resort to misquoting someone in a game...


Or would he?:googly: I win™! (Good Show, Goblin!)


----------



## Goblin

I am still last


----------



## RoxyBlue

RoxyBlue said:


> Speaking of legendary game players....you wouldn't know one if it hit you over the head with a shovel, would you, Gobby?





Goblin said:


> Why thank you Roxy


You're welcome, and I WIN!:googly:

(P.S. That was funny)


----------



## The Creepster

yes at everything


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did you say something?


----------



## Evil Queen

Yes, I win!


----------



## Goblin

Unfortunately Goblin snatched the win from you at the LAST minute!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I win.


----------



## Goblin

Johnny Thunder said:


> Goblin wins.


Looks like Johnny just made in official!


----------



## Evil Queen

Hey JT! I win!


----------



## Goblin

Not while I'm around!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Sorry but I won again.


----------



## Goblin

Johnny Thunder said:


> Sorry but Goblin won again.


 ...and I will keep on winning too!


----------



## The Creepster

Indeed


----------



## Zurgh

Gin!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Vodka !


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Win!


----------



## The Creepster

Athletes foot


----------



## Zurgh

Fungus cure™


----------



## Howlinmadjack

There are creams for that.


----------



## Evil Queen

Guess I better put my shoes on for this race. Last!


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Yes you are!


----------



## Evil Andrew

no need to race


----------



## The Creepster

Evil Queen....NEVER


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Got it.


----------



## The Creepster

right there


----------



## RoxyBlue

Shall I win now?


----------



## The Creepster

Hello...Roxy, you bring sun shine every where you go


----------



## Dark Star

And I don't, I guess I will just have to settle for LAST!


----------



## The Creepster

No...cause your Zima -RIFIC...Dark...WooooHoooooo


----------



## Dark Star

Hey, I have not been drinking....LOL


----------



## The Creepster

Well get going.....you know this is a race silly


----------



## Howlinmadjack

I have!!


----------



## Dark Star

And it looks like I seem to be beating you!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not anymore


----------



## Evil Queen

Til now.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm back!


----------



## Evil Queen

Me too!


----------



## RoxyBlue

You look good in second place


----------



## Dark Star

You two can save my space while I eat dinner OK? lol


----------



## RoxyBlue

Got you covered


----------



## Evil Queen

Yeah ok, NOT!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think yes


----------



## Evil Queen

Yes I'm winning?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Ya'll work it out and i'll take the win!


----------



## fick209

Just need a quick win


----------



## Evil Queen

No quickies here.


----------



## Howlinmadjack

O k I ' l l g o s l o w l y...


----------



## Zurgh

Just win®, already!


----------



## Evil Queen

I'm tryin!


----------



## Howlinmadjack

They do slip by quickly don't they?


----------



## Goblin

The Goblin has returned and took back last again!


----------



## Zurgh

Sure bout' that?


----------



## scareme

Sure as I win.


----------



## Goblin

I pity the fool who trys to take last away from me today!


----------



## scareme

What kind of fool am I?


----------



## Dark Star

The one in second place perhaps???


----------



## RoxyBlue

You might know something about that


----------



## Dark Star

There you go Roxy,,,,giving you the full experience too


----------



## RoxyBlue

You're so klind - oops, did I just win?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

First, last, no difference, I still win!!


----------



## Zurgh

Got a whole box o' WIN™!


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Box o' Win, is that a new cereal?


----------



## Zurgh

Nom, Nom, Nom. Its Win™-O-Licious!


----------



## Howlinmadjack

How about Winnables Marshmallow Crunch, won't get soggy after a win!!


----------



## fick209

I'll take the plain old win with no fancy names


----------



## RoxyBlue

So will I


----------



## Goblin

Hello Kiddies.....Goblin's come back to take last once again!


----------



## fick209

Hello Goblin, hope you are enjoying 2nd place


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Hi Roxy!! I hate to do it, but I'm taking the win!!


----------



## Goblin

I don't mind taking it from anyone!


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Then be happy taking second!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

You must be in a different time zone

(I win!)


----------



## Howlinmadjack

By the time this reaches you I'll have won!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

And lost


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Ive been lost for a very long time!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

And you still are


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Hey, now I'm found!!


----------



## The Archivist

Unfortunately for you the animal control center has found you and locked you up. Therefore, I win!


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Broke out and on the lam....and winning!!


----------



## The Archivist

Shot down by ACC sharpshooters. I win!


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Back from the dead, and stiiilll winning!!


----------



## Goblin

Till I got here!


----------



## Evil Queen

I'm here and winning!


----------



## Goblin

Well you are here at any rate.


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Here and winning!!


----------



## nixie

I win.


----------



## scareme

Winner


----------



## Goblin

How can you all be winning if you're losing to me?


----------



## fick209

Who's losing to you?


----------



## Evil Queen

Nobody, I'm winning.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good morning, everyone!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I like you, dude, but that won't stop me from taking the win


----------



## Goblin

Especially when I beat you to it!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm back now


----------



## The Pod

But I'm last now.


----------



## scareme

But I win now!


----------



## RoxyBlue

You are all mistaken


----------



## The Creepster

usually


----------



## Evil Queen

4 hours is far to long to be carrying last around. I'll take it for you while you rest your arms Creepster.


----------



## The Creepster

Them are fightin words missy....


----------



## Evil Queen

Bring it sissy boy! lol


----------



## The Creepster

Ahhh...lets wrestle


----------



## Evil Queen

Pinned ya! I win!


----------



## mysticwitch

so apparently yeah well..........


----------



## The Creepster

I see you brought a friend...NOT GOOD ENOUGH


----------



## Evil Queen

I thought you brought her for protection.


----------



## The Creepster

LOL I am not touching that one


----------



## Evil Queen

Now was that nice? Last!


----------



## The Creepster

you dropped your pAM


----------



## Evil Queen

That's ok I can get another one after I take last.


----------



## The Creepster

I am sure you can...being Queen and all


----------



## Evil Queen

Are you dropping rose petals for me to walk on on my way to last?


----------



## The Creepster

yes...thats what that is


----------



## Evil Queen

Funny it doesn't smell like roses.


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Uh...what did I just step in?


----------



## Evil Queen

I don't know but stay off the carpet. LAST!


----------



## Goblin

Time for me to take back last!


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Ya'll can be last and I'll win!!


----------



## Goblin

I'll do both


----------



## Howlinmadjack

And the werewolf eats the Goblin and takes back the win!!


----------



## Goblin

That wasn't me you ate!


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

And a silver bullet takes down the wolf...my win.


----------



## Goblin

Goblin takes the win from Stolloween


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

And Visa Versa....


----------



## Howlinmadjack

I'm not sure if it was the goblin or the bullet but my stomach hurts!!


----------



## Goblin

Takes some pepto while I take last


----------



## Zurgh

Evening Win®


----------



## Goblin

You mean loss


----------



## Zurgh

Nope©


----------



## Goblin

I am the winner now


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Now I'm the winner....ha


----------



## Goblin

Not anymore!


----------



## Zurgh

So Sure™?


----------



## Goblin

Yes, cause I'm last and winning


----------



## Zurgh

For real & true™?


----------



## Goblin

Yep. It's all mine


----------



## Zurgh

Absolutely Positively™?


----------



## Goblin

Gee. looks like I have last for the rest of the night!


----------



## Zurgh

Wow!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sorry it took me so long to get here and win


----------



## The Creepster

I win


----------



## The Pod

No, I Win......


----------



## RoxyBlue

Both wrong....


----------



## The Pod

not so....


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes, so


----------



## The Pod

so not!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I believe so


----------



## The Pod

Well believe what you want as long as I'm last.....


----------



## SPOOKY J

I win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did you say something about winning?


----------



## SPOOKY J

You heard me!


----------



## Evil Queen

Yeah you said I win.


----------



## The Creepster

I win...why because I am MIGHTY


----------



## Evil Queen

Mighty early to be last.


----------



## The Creepster

I am a real strong finisher


----------



## Evil Queen

ROFL! But do you finish well?


----------



## The Pod

I'm last!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not anymore


----------



## The Creepster

Look a bunny


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes, it's very pretty


----------



## The Pod

Hop hop hop...... The bunny disguise worked... I'm last!!!!


----------



## The Creepster

bunnies never have more then 4 legs


----------



## RoxyBlue

I win with just two legs - yay!


----------



## Goblin

I have arrived to take last......tremble in fear before me!


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Uhhh O.K. What ever you say. I still win!!


----------



## Goblin

You mean you lose.....and royally too!


----------



## Howlinmadjack

At least I'm royalty, now bow before me...and lose!!


----------



## Goblin

Goblin's never bow....and we never lose!


----------



## Howlinmadjack

But they sure are tasty...win!!


----------



## Goblin

Sorry but you just keep on losing to me!


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Annnd winning!!


----------



## Goblin

You're still L-O-S-I-N-G


----------



## Howlinmadjack

What the?


----------



## Goblin

Can't read? In case you can't hear....I said you're LOSING!


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Did you say something?


----------



## Goblin

The secret to this game isn't last it's OUTLAST......and I can be here till 5 am!


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Good, I'll see you at five a.m.and post last!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

And I'll post first thing in the morning while you two are sleeping it off


----------



## Goblin

I'll come back just to top you. lol


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Good night!!


----------



## Goblin

Goodnight...........Still Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Really?


----------



## Goblin

You doubt me?


----------



## Spooky1

Looks like I'm here now.


----------



## Goblin

....and losing too!


----------



## Zurgh

Lose? Draw?... WIN!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sun is shining, birds are singing, and I'm a winner!


----------



## The Creepster

Me too...lets all go dance around the maple pole


----------



## Goblin

Isn't that the May pole?


----------



## RoxyBlue

That's right, and you lose


----------



## Goblin

I never lose. Lot's have tried, none have succeed yet.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Well, but you just did


----------



## Goblin

Nope.....Still last......as usual!


----------



## Evil Queen

No you're not.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nor are you


----------



## Goblin

I told you.....I'm last, as usual!


----------



## Wildcat

If you mean last place then i agree.


----------



## Evil Queen

Last! Gotta go boil some eggs!


----------



## The Creepster

save the whites only for me no yoke.... thanks


----------



## RoxyBlue

I beat a runner!


----------



## Evil Queen

I'm not a yolk person myself Creepster so we'll have to share. But I'm not sharing last.


----------



## Zurgh

My Win™ now, neighbor.


----------



## Evil Queen

Winning never seems to last very long.


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Nope sure doesn't!!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Yep, you said it!


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Sure did!!


----------



## Evil Andrew

What did you say ?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Wins sure don't last long!! (actually evil queen said it I said sure doesn't)!


----------



## Evil Andrew

you are right !


----------



## The Creepster

I win


----------



## Evil Queen

Not this time.


----------



## The Creepster

Hey....close, you dropped your egg


----------



## Evil Queen

That's ok I have more.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I like winning


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Good, you just won second!!


----------



## Goblin

I'll take over last the rest of the night. No need to thank me!


----------



## Howlinmadjack

And I'll take first, at mid-day!!


----------



## Spooky1

You won for 8 hours, it's my turn now


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thanks for keeping that win warm for me


----------



## scareme

hot stuff. I win.


----------



## The Creepster

Win


----------



## Evil Queen

One last then it's off to bed for me.


----------



## The Creepster

I will be here until then....winning


----------



## scareme

win


----------



## Goblin

Muhahahaha! I shall have my way with last and there's nothing anyone can do about it!


----------



## Evil Queen

Ewww wash it off next time! Last! Gotta go sterilize my hands now.


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Move over...win.


----------



## Evil Queen

Move back. Win!


----------



## The Creepster

Win...back off


----------



## Evil Queen

Bite me. Win!


----------



## RoxyBlue

My, aren't we all touchy this morning?


----------



## The Creepster

I am keeping my hands to myself


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good for you, and you lose


----------



## The Creepster

Well if thats the way your going to be....then I am going to start touching everyone


----------



## Howlinmadjack

win


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nice day for a win, isn't it?


----------



## Evil Queen

It certainly is.


----------



## fick209

Oh, good I'm still winning


----------



## Evil Queen

That's what you think.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thinking is good, and so is winning


----------



## Evil Queen

I agree.


----------



## Goblin

Taking last one time. Dinnertime right now.....But I shall return!


----------



## Evil Queen

Don't hurry back.


----------



## Goblin

Too late. I'm back and last!


----------



## Evil Andrew

i win


----------



## Evil Queen

Not yet.


----------



## Goblin

Cause I just won


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi!


----------



## Goblin

Hi Roxy. How are you tonight?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Quite well, thank you, especially now that I'm winning


----------



## The Creepster

Win


----------



## Evil Queen

Pfft no you didn't.


----------



## The Creepster

I know but I am trying


----------



## Evil Queen

You keep tryin, I'll just stay over here in last.


----------



## The Creepster

room for one more?


----------



## Evil Queen

Nope it's all mine.


----------



## The Creepster

just my luck


----------



## Evil Queen

We can't all be last, so it might as well be me.


----------



## fick209

pffft...I win


----------



## Evil Queen

Not as long as I have an internet connection. lol


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Jack comes loping in for the win!!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Sorry Jack, I win.


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Think I'll just steal it back if you don't mind!!


----------



## Goblin

Not while I'm here


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Doesn't the darkness need guarding somewhere?


----------



## Goblin

I can do both


----------



## Howlinmadjack

so your omnipresent?


----------



## Goblin

.....and LAST too!


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

make that 2nd last.....!


----------



## Goblin

I'm second to none!


----------



## Howlinmadjack

'sept me!


----------



## Goblin

Nope. I'm always last!


----------



## Howlinmadjack

But I always win!!


----------



## Goblin

Only when I'm not here


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Is that right?


----------



## Goblin

You doubt me?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

I would never doubt you!!


----------



## Goblin

That's good. I'm still last too


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Hmmm....


----------



## Goblin

That's it? Just Hmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Howlinmadjack

I was thinking!!


----------



## Goblin

Is that what I smelled burning?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

No that would be my cat!!


----------



## Goblin

Shame on you burning your cat


----------



## Howlinmadjack

She likes it!!


----------



## Goblin

I like last too


----------



## Howlinmadjack

And I like winning!!


----------



## Goblin

Too bad you're not


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Lovely to see you all here this morning!


----------



## Evil Queen

I'll take a little more last, thank you very much.


----------



## fick209

And now me


----------



## The Creepster

yes and then


----------



## Evil Queen

Me again!


----------



## The Creepster

Until....


----------



## Evil Queen

Now


----------



## The Creepster

Don't make me....


----------



## The Pod

I'm Last!


----------



## fick209

I return to take the lead


----------



## RoxyBlue

I return to take it from you!


----------



## Evil Queen

And I return to take it from you.


----------



## The Creepster

Take? I see how you are....I'll do the taking:googly:


----------



## Goblin

I've arrived to take last from everybody!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Except me


----------



## Goblin

You too! Sorry Sweetie!


----------



## fick209

Quick win for me


----------



## Goblin

You mean quick lost to Goblin!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did you say Goblin lost quickly?


----------



## Goblin

Goblin never loses!


----------



## RoxyBlue

But he does


----------



## Goblin

Nope. Been known to share last......but it's never taken from me!


----------



## Howlinmadjack

yoink, that was me taking it!!


----------



## Goblin

Yoink Yoink....That was me taking it back


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Blowin past, and snatched it,LAST!!


----------



## Goblin

Ooops, Mean old Mister Goblin snatched it away at the last minute!


----------



## Howlinmadjack

and the wicked wolf takes it back!!


----------



## Goblin

Not by the hair on my chinny chin chin


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I won. See ya, wouldn't want to be ya.


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Win!!!


----------



## Evil Queen

Not this time Jack!


----------



## Goblin

Nope. I'm still holding onto last!

Time for dinner. Be back shortly!


----------



## Howlinmadjack

I'll take the opportunity to take last!!


----------



## Goblin

Too bad I'm already back


----------



## Howlinmadjack

You should relax, don't want to get indigestion, maybe take a nap!


----------



## Evil Queen

Congrats on your 1000 posts Jack.


----------



## Goblin

Congratulations Jack. Still last though


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Thank you, thank you, to celebrate I'll take last!!


----------



## Goblin

Okay you had it long enough


----------



## Howlinmadjack

I'm still celebrating, I'll let you know when I'm through!!


----------



## Goblin

Very well......1o more minutes


----------



## nixie

Hi. I win.


----------



## Dead2Rights

Hello. I win now.


----------



## nixie

Back in the lead...


----------



## RoxyBlue

That was true 43 minutes ago


----------



## Goblin

Last is all MINE!










See!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good morning everyone! Last for now.


----------



## fick209

Good morning


----------



## RoxyBlue

How are you all on this fine day?


----------



## Dark Star

Wonderful!! This LAST is sooooo mine!!


----------



## The Creepster

Not good enough


----------



## RoxyBlue

I just won again


----------



## The Creepster

again and again


----------



## Evil Queen

Seems a little repetitive.


----------



## Dark Star

It does doesn't it? Oh well then I might as well just take it permanently!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not an option


----------



## Evil Queen

We have options?


----------



## The Creepster

Yes...cherry or lime


----------



## Evil Queen

No lime only cherry so no option there.


----------



## The Creepster

one more....before I go


----------



## Evil Queen

I'll just keep last all to myself then.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Let me relieve you of that burden


----------



## Evil Queen

Oh it's no burden really.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Really, I don't mind


----------



## Evil Queen

No, no you don't have to do that.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I wouldn't think of letting you carry such a load


----------



## Evil Queen

It really is no problem, now give it back!


----------



## Goblin

I want to thank everyone for keeping last warm for me......I'll take it from here!


----------



## RoxyBlue

And I'll take it back


----------



## Goblin

...and I take it right back again!


----------



## Zurgh

¿Win? iYes!


----------



## Goblin

Not yet!


----------



## Zurgh

Ok


----------



## Goblin

I'm still last


----------



## The Creepster

Hey share the Glory


----------



## Goblin

Okay, I'll give you exactly.........Times's Up!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm here now


----------



## Goblin

Sooooooooooo What!


----------



## Zurgh

¿So, what? I win® now!


----------



## Goblin

You can't win if you're in second place Zurgh


----------



## morbidmike

new winner looser's


----------



## Goblin

Only loser here is you


----------



## Zurgh

You said it!


----------



## Dark Star

Hi Zurgh, don't mind if I take your spot....


----------



## Goblin

Do you mind if I take your's?


----------



## RoxyBlue

You mean mine


----------



## Goblin

If you can get through my defenses


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nanny nanny boo boo!


----------



## Goblin

You're still not last Nanny Boo Boo!


----------



## nixie




----------



## Goblin

I'm the Last of the big time Lasters


----------



## nixie

oooh, almost.


----------



## Goblin

Still last


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

not anymore....


----------



## Goblin

Yes I am


----------



## Zurgh

no


----------



## Goblin

I am last the rest of the night......I win! 
Now you may start a new game......Which I will undoubtly win too!


----------



## Zurgh

no


----------



## Goblin

Zurgh said:


> no












Now I am!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good morning, last.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Isn't it a lovely morning for winning?


----------



## Evil Queen

Yep the day is just full of lastiness.


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, and I win


----------



## Goblin

Till I showed up one again to take it away from you!
Ain't I amazing?


----------



## fick209

You are amazing, I win


----------



## Goblin

Taking last one last time for now. Got to go to Martinsville for
an hour or two. Back later.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'll just take that Winner crown while you're gone


----------



## Dark Star

Pass it here please.....


----------



## SPOOKY J

I win.


----------



## Evil Queen

I'm back and I win!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I grant you second place


----------



## Evil Queen

Thanks fairy godmother but I'll take last instead.


----------



## Dark Star

How was it? ...it lasts but a short while!! lol


----------



## Goblin

I have returned! Last is once again mine!


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

make that mine!


----------



## Goblin

Sorry, it's all mine!


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

umm, no....mine!


----------



## Goblin

Sorry......But it's still mine


----------



## morbidmike

was


----------



## Goblin

Is


----------



## morbidmike

nope


----------



## Goblin

Yep


----------



## morbidmike

ahhhhh......nope


----------



## Goblin

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.....Yep


----------



## morbidmike

no no no no no no no no no no no no


----------



## Goblin

Yessssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss!


----------



## morbidmike

nope I win no win back's


----------



## Goblin

Too bad.......cause I never lose!


----------



## morbidmike

cheater


----------



## Goblin

I don't have to cheat. I have all the way to 5 am to be last!


----------



## morbidmike

it's 5 am you loose


----------



## Goblin

Nope....just 10:30


----------



## morbidmike

same here and I win


----------



## Goblin

Nope.....You lose


----------



## morbidmike

no win


----------



## Goblin

You got it......You no win!


----------



## morbidmike

I do win


----------



## Goblin

When I'm not around maybe.....not now


----------



## morbidmike

yes I do


----------



## Goblin

You do what?


----------



## morbidmike

winnnnnn


----------



## Goblin

Whine all you want....I'm still last


----------



## morbidmike

I dont whine I winn


----------



## Goblin

Since when?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good evening, boys!


----------



## Goblin

Hi Roxy


----------



## The Creepster

Won


----------



## Goblin

Yes I did.


----------



## morbidmike

I'm back


----------



## Goblin

and i'm still last!


----------



## fick209

Past my bedtime, but I still win


----------



## Goblin

Then off to bed with you.


----------



## fick209

not quite yet


----------



## RoxyBlue

And now time for a late night win!


----------



## fick209

1 more quick win for me


----------



## RoxyBlue

And for me!


----------



## fick209

Good try, but back to me


----------



## Goblin

I returned just in time to take last for the rest of the night!
Eat your heart out kiddies!


----------



## Zurgh

A tasty, winning heart. Zing!:googly:


----------



## Goblin

Thought you could sneak past me, didn't you?


----------



## Evil Queen

Good morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

And it's a beautiful morning, too


----------



## The Creepster

It is LETS GO OUT AND walk the kitty cats


----------



## RoxyBlue

Perhaps I can win and walk the dog at the same time


----------



## Evil Queen

Ummm nope.


----------



## Goblin

Cause Goblin took last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

And lost it


----------



## Goblin

And took it back again


----------



## RoxyBlue

How easily you lose again


----------



## Goblin

As do you


----------



## RoxyBlue

Well, well, here I am again


----------



## Spooky1

I'm right here with you Roxy.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thanks


----------



## Evil Queen

Hey don't leave me out. lol


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

win


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not anymore, Oh King of Mache


----------



## Evil Queen

I'm last again!


----------



## The Creepster

HahahahahHahHaHhHah


----------



## Evil Queen

Hahahaha.:finger:


----------



## The Creepster

I see its a battle of wills


----------



## Evil Queen

I don't think you pose much of a challenge.


----------



## The Creepster

your right


----------



## Evil Queen

Oh now you're in trouble, you agreed with me.


----------



## The Creepster

No its called strategy lol


----------



## Evil Queen

Well it's not working.


----------



## The Creepster

I know...its the shoes isn't it?


----------



## Evil Queen

Yeah they don't match your bag.


----------



## Goblin

Taking last now.


----------



## Zurgh

Go for it! Or was that gopher hit? Oh well, I win©


----------



## Goblin

Nope. You lost


----------



## fick209

I win


----------



## Goblin

You lost too!


----------



## fick209

What??? Who lost???


----------



## Goblin

You did!


----------



## Zurgh

Did you see what awaits at the finish line?


----------



## Evil Queen

Is it a zombie?


----------



## Goblin

Last?


----------



## The Creepster

nope


----------



## Evil Queen

Thanks for warming up last for me.


----------



## Goblin

I'll take it from here


----------



## Zurgh

No, do you really want to be first to be last, Goblin?:googly:


----------



## Evil Queen

He's not so you don't have to worry Z.


----------



## Goblin

I'm last all the time Zurgh


----------



## Zurgh

So, are you saying you last?


----------



## Evil Queen

No I'm saying I'm last.


----------



## Goblin

I'm Last cause I outlast!


----------



## Zurgh

Nah, you just wanna top Roxyblue™. She already won...


----------



## Goblin

Take on the Post Queen!!!!!! Would I do something like that?


----------



## Monk

...back from the dead to win this game!


----------



## Evil Queen

Crawl back in your grave, you didn't win.


----------



## Monk

oh, but I did


----------



## Evil Queen

Not yet.


----------



## Monk

not yet? 


how about now?


----------



## Evil Queen

Nope still not yet.


----------



## Monk

surely, now


----------



## Evil Queen

Nuh uh.


----------



## morbidmike

squash


----------



## Evil Queen

No thank you.


----------



## morbidmike

eat it!!!


----------



## Monk

I win


----------



## Evil Queen

Ewwww! Nooooo!


----------



## Monk

Yes!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Evil Queen

Yes!!!!!!


----------



## nixie

I win!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hey, Monk is back!


Oh, and I win


----------



## Evil Queen

Oh and you don't.


----------



## Goblin

Last again


----------



## nixie

My turn.


----------



## Goblin

Times up........back to me


----------



## nixie

and back to me again...


----------



## Goblin

Nope. Ain't done with it yet!


----------



## nixie

sorry.


----------



## Goblin

That's okay.....but I'm still last


----------



## nixie

Nope, I win.


----------



## Goblin

Only if you can win from second place


----------



## nixie

Let me know, while you're there.


----------



## Goblin

Look again.....I'm last


----------



## nixie

not quite.


----------



## Goblin

As close as you can get


----------



## nixie

Back in the lead, but now I have to go clean my house


----------



## Goblin

I'll just stay here and be last


----------



## The Creepster

Win


----------



## Evil Queen

Not this time.


----------



## Goblin

I'll take it from here


----------



## RoxyBlue

That's far enough


----------



## Goblin

Not hardly


----------



## Evil Queen

I'm last now.


----------



## Goblin

I'm back to take last for the rest of the night


----------



## Evil Queen

I don't think so.


----------



## Goblin

I do.


----------



## scareme

Winner


----------



## Goblin

How can you win when you're in second place?


----------



## scareme

Who are you talking to?


----------



## Goblin

Who else is here?


----------



## scareme

Just you and I, and I'm the winner.


----------



## Goblin

Not if I'm still here


----------



## scareme

Where are you? Oh yeah, in second place, cause I win.


----------



## Goblin

You lose. I'm last


----------



## scareme

Last at what? Winning? That makes you the loser.


----------



## Goblin

Nope. I always win


----------



## scareme

You'll have to go to bed sometime.


----------



## Goblin

Yep.......5 am


----------



## scareme

I've had a few of those nights.


----------



## Goblin

Mine's every night


----------



## scareme

I'm sorry, try Advil PM, or a shot of wiskey, which ever works better.


----------



## Goblin

I'm stuck in my old mill work schedule......5 am every night


----------



## scareme

Are you at work now?


----------



## Goblin

Nope......I'm on disability. Bad heart


----------



## scareme

Me too, asthma. Sometimes like tries to slow us down, but I win.


----------



## Goblin

So do I


----------



## scareme

Except I'm winning now.


----------



## Goblin

You think so, do you?


----------



## scareme

At least for now.


----------



## Evil Queen

I'm last now.


----------



## Goblin

You were last


----------



## scareme

but now I am


----------



## Goblin

Maybe after I'm dead and gone....and even then I wouldn't count on it!


----------



## scareme

Counting is what I do second best, after winning.


----------



## Goblin

I do both


----------



## scareme

Trying to do two things at once, you trip, you fall, I win.


----------



## Goblin

Nope. I'm still last.....as usual


----------



## Evil Queen

Yeah whatever, I'm last now.


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Sure were!!


----------



## Evil Queen

Am again!


----------



## Howlinmadjack

And were again!


----------



## Goblin

I am now


----------



## Howlinmadjack

And you were too, How you doin Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

Doing fine now that I'm last again. You?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Better now that I'm winning!!


----------



## Goblin

Too bad you're not


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Oh but I am!!


----------



## Goblin

Nope.........I am!


----------



## Howlinmadjack

For a very short time!!


----------



## Goblin

Gets longer as I go along though


----------



## Howlinmadjack

never long enough


----------



## Goblin

Even shorter for you


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Be back in a little while, but leaving with a win!!


----------



## Goblin

More like a major lost. Bye Jack.....for now!


----------



## The Creepster

won


----------



## Goblin

So have I


----------



## Evil Andrew

ahhhh master of my domain


----------



## Goblin

Only you're in MY domain now!


----------



## Evil Andrew

my domain has only one master, but that isn't the reason why I win !


----------



## Goblin

So does mine.....and I ALWAYS win


----------



## Evil Andrew

you do ?


----------



## Goblin

Yep


----------



## Dark Star

Last!!


----------



## Evil Andrew

hmmm


----------



## Goblin

Taking last again!


----------



## Evil Andrew

It seems to take all my time


----------



## Goblin

Oh lookey....I'm last again!


----------



## Evil Andrew

where ?


----------



## Goblin

Here there and everywhere!


----------



## Evil Andrew

I must have missed it


----------



## Goblin

That's what you get for not paying attention


----------



## morbidmike

winning


----------



## Goblin

Looks more like you're losing!


----------



## Evil Andrew

: )


----------



## Dark Star

What.. not enough posts on the other forum Goblin?


----------



## Goblin

How many is enough DS?


----------



## Evil Andrew

no, not really


----------



## Evil Queen

I'll take last now.


----------



## Goblin

Time's up!


----------



## Evil Queen

I'm last again.


----------



## Goblin

Up till now


----------



## Evil Queen

Don't you have guests waiting to talk to you?


----------



## morbidmike

look I WIN


----------



## Goblin

I'm doing both


----------



## morbidmike

me win


----------



## Evil Queen

No I win.


----------



## Goblin

I win!


----------



## Evil Queen

Last again!


----------



## Goblin

You mean next to last


----------



## scareme

I win again!


----------



## Spooky1

Not any longer


----------



## Goblin

mine!


----------



## Dark Star

Don't shout its not polite


----------



## Goblin

I'm last.


----------



## Evil Queen

Ummm nope I'm last.


----------



## Goblin

Only for a second or two


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi


----------



## Goblin

Hello Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Having a nice time losing, are you?


----------



## Goblin

Oh yes, you too?


----------



## nixie

And the winner is..... Meeee!


----------



## Goblin

Not while I'm still around!


----------



## Zurgh

So, where are you now?
...
I Win™!


----------



## Evil Queen

I'm last.


----------



## Dark Star

Zurgh...don't you sleep? lol

LAST!!


----------



## Evil Queen

Looks like he's sleeping now. Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good morning!


----------



## Evil Queen

Morning Roxy!


----------



## RoxyBlue

How are you this fine day, Ms EQ?


----------



## Evil Queen

Doing great, how are you?


----------



## Dark Star

You two have coffee while I take last!


----------



## Evil Queen

No thanks, never touch the stuff.


----------



## Dark Star

Soda?


----------



## Evil Queen

Nope. Last.


----------



## Dark Star

Darn, could I interest you in a doughnut perhaps? ....Oh look they are back there <


----------



## Evil Queen

Hahaha not gonna distract me this morning.


----------



## Dark Star

I guess I will just have to depend on my swift and direct posting lol


----------



## Evil Queen

Yeah let's see how that works for ya.


----------



## Dark Star

Not very well ....lol


----------



## The Creepster

Ok


----------



## Evil Queen

Good morning Creepster.


----------



## The Creepster

Morning...


----------



## Evil Queen

how are you this morning?


----------



## Dark Star

Geesh are we at least to 900 yet??


----------



## Evil Queen

93 to go DS.


----------



## The Creepster

Yay


----------



## Evil Queen

Don't start celebrating without me.


----------



## The Creepster

Ok


----------



## Evil Queen

Last again.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Keep trying


----------



## Evil Queen

I'm still here.


----------



## Goblin

I'll take it now


----------



## Dark Star

Nope


----------



## Goblin

I'm last again


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi, Goblin!


----------



## Goblin

Hi Roxy


----------



## Evil Queen

I'm not giving up yet.


----------



## Dark Star

sure?


----------



## Evil Queen

No lol


----------



## Goblin

Last again


----------



## Dark Star

I am last for sure!


----------



## Evil Queen

Are you really sure?


----------



## Goblin

I'm last as usual


----------



## The Creepster

Win


----------



## Dark Star

Is there a good reason why it is 3 words instead of the usual 4 word story?? LOL

Oh and LAST!


----------



## Goblin

I am last.


----------



## fick209

Here I am


----------



## Evil Queen

afternoon Fick!


----------



## Goblin

Taking last again


----------



## RoxyBlue

Where's Fick?


----------



## Goblin

Maybe the killer goose got her


----------



## Evil Queen

There are no killer geese here.


----------



## Goblin

Are you sure?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Who's winning?


----------



## Goblin

I am


----------



## RoxyBlue

I don't think so


----------



## Goblin

I know so


----------



## Wildcat

You know, so close.


----------



## Goblin

I'm closer than that


----------



## Evil Queen

But still not winning.


----------



## Goblin

Oh yes I am


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are ya sure about that?


----------



## Goblin

Positive


----------



## Wildcat

Positively second.


----------



## Goblin

Nope.......Last!


----------



## Wildcat

Yes you are. Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi, Wildcat, glad you could join the loser's circle


----------



## Goblin

Looks like you're visiting there too, Roxy


----------



## fick209

Hope you all enjoy visiting while I take the win back


----------



## Evil Queen

Just here for a minute.


----------



## Goblin

I'll take last while you're gone


----------



## Wildcat

Allow me to lighten your load.


----------



## Goblin

No thanks. I can handle it


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, no, don't strain yourself on our account


----------



## Goblin

I won't!


----------



## Evil Queen

That's right you won't win.


----------



## Goblin

Yes I will


----------



## Evil Queen

Not as long as everyone is still playing.


----------



## Goblin

Good. I love a good challenge


----------



## Soni

Soni is here and taking last!!!


----------



## Goblin

Next to last maybe


----------



## Night Watchman

All glory is fleeting.


----------



## Goblin

But last is here to stay


----------



## Night Watchman

Fleeting.


----------



## Goblin

Still last


----------



## Night Watchman

Second last


----------



## Goblin

Still last as usual


----------



## Night Watchman

very unusual


----------



## Goblin

I'm always last


----------



## fick209

Not always Goblin


----------



## Goblin

Just when anyone else is playing.


----------



## fick209

Well, here I am again, how are you?


----------



## Goblin

I am fine....and last


----------



## Moon Dog

The last winner (before me that is)


----------



## RoxyBlue

Surprise!


----------



## Moon Dog

You shouldn't have! (Really, you shouldn't have...)


----------



## RoxyBlue

But I insist!


----------



## Goblin

I'm last


----------



## fick209

last what


----------



## Dark Star

Now I am...where are you from in Minnesota fick?


----------



## Goblin

I am last again


----------



## Evil Queen

Ok let's get this 1000th post out of the way, and take last.


----------



## Soni

Congrats on 1,000 post evil!!! 


LAST!!!


----------



## Evil Queen

Thanks Soni! Time to get you on your way out of the basement.


----------



## Soni

ha ha thanks sweetie 


LAST!!!!


----------



## Evil Queen

Umm nope I'm last.


----------



## Soni

nah I am last !!


----------



## Evil Queen

Well you were.


----------



## Soni

Now I am!!!!


----------



## Evil Queen

Now I am.


----------



## Dark Star

Hate to burst you evil little bubble!!  

But I am LAST!!!

Congratulations on hitting the big 1000!!!!


----------



## Evil Queen

Thanks DS! We have got to work on your 1000. I'll start by posting last.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good morning, ladies!


----------



## Soni

Last!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Creepster

Nope


----------



## RoxyBlue

Correct - _I'm_ last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Incorrect! 

I'm last.


----------



## Soni

I'm correct LAST!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Evil Queen

I've got it now.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Now, now, let's not argue and bicker over who's last when it's ME!


----------



## The Creepster

Here


----------



## Soni

Last is all mine!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Evil Queen

There


----------



## Dark Star

Good Morning!!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good morning DS.


----------



## Soni

Hey DS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Creepster

PAIN for ALL OF YOU


----------



## Evil Queen

Mmmmmm pain.


----------



## The Creepster

Yes Beatings FOR EVERYONE


----------



## Soni

Oh nice................. I'm still last!!!


----------



## Evil Queen

How about you get beatings from everyone?


----------



## Dark Star

He would like that too much  ...LAST!!


----------



## Soni

sounds good to me EQ!!!!


----------



## The Creepster

Sure...I am all about overcoming impossible odds...just pack a lunch lol

Winner...


----------



## Evil Queen

Not so impossible, last.


----------



## The Creepster

And then


----------



## Evil Queen

I win again.


----------



## The Creepster

Uh-oh


----------



## The Creepster

Close


----------



## The Creepster

Me for 3


----------



## Evil Queen

last again


----------



## The Creepster

Nooooo


----------



## Goblin

Not anymore


----------



## Dark Star

Yessssss!


----------



## Goblin

I'll take it from here


----------



## Soni

Hand it over Goblin!!!!


----------



## Goblin

Yes ma'am........................................NOT!


----------



## Soni

awwwww I thought you were going to be nice


LAST


----------



## Goblin

Okay......I'll let you have it......just this once


----------



## RoxyBlue

But it's not yours to give away


----------



## Goblin

Who says?


----------



## Soni

You are so right Roxy!!! 

LAST!!!


----------



## Goblin

So.....Ganging up on me, are we ladies?


----------



## Soni

yes we are!!!!!


----------



## Goblin

Good...I love a good challenge


----------



## Howlinmadjack

O.k. ya'll work it out and I'll take last!!


----------



## Evil Queen

thank you for holding it for me jack.


----------



## Goblin

I'll take it here


----------



## Howlinmadjack

I'll take it back, thanks for holding it!!


----------



## Goblin

Sorry, but I'm not done with yet!


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Well it's mine now!!


----------



## Goblin

It was your's


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Mine!!!


----------



## Howlinmadjack

M-i-n-e !!!!!


----------



## morbidmike

my win


----------



## Goblin

Sorry you both lost


----------



## morbidmike

nope


----------



## Goblin

I won again


----------



## morbidmike

you did??


----------



## Goblin

Yep.

Look! I just won again!


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Jack slips in and snatches the win!!


----------



## Goblin

But slips and falls trying to get away and Goblin recovers last again!


----------



## Howlinmadjack

But slips right past and takes it back!!


----------



## Goblin

Only to find it was a fake last and Goblin has the real one


----------



## morbidmike

mine


----------



## Goblin

Well, while you're working in your mine I'll take last


----------



## morbidmike

last


----------



## Howlinmadjack

win


----------



## morbidmike

new win


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Newest win


----------



## morbidmike

more newest win


----------



## Howlinmadjack

winningest win


----------



## Goblin

I'm just plain last


----------



## morbidmike

nope me


----------



## Howlinmadjack

nope


----------



## morbidmike

me again


----------



## morbidmike

hat trick


----------



## morbidmike

sorry now hat trick


----------



## Goblin

You do tricks....I'll be last


----------



## Howlinmadjack

I'll just win


----------



## Goblin

Not while I'm around


----------



## Soni

Last!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Goblin

Taking last during the commercials


----------



## Howlinmadjack

taking it back


----------



## Goblin

I'm backkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## RoxyBlue

So am I


----------



## Goblin

Yep....in second place!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Look again...


----------



## Goblin

Okay..............................................Yep. I'm last!


----------



## Dark Star

I am LAST!


----------



## Goblin

You were last


----------



## morbidmike

finally I can win with out goblin hoarding the post hahahahah


----------



## Evil Queen

Ain't that the truth.


----------



## Soni

Good morning EQ!!!!!


LAST!!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good morning Soni and last.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nice to see you ladies here so bright and cheerful...and losing!


----------



## Dark Star

I simply don't see it that way!


----------



## Evil Queen

Morning DS and Roxy. It's nice and sunny here in last.


----------



## Zurgh

G'mornin all! The Sun is nice to see again, Evil Queen, a real Winner!


----------



## Dark Star

Sun is good....LAST!


----------



## Evil Queen

Sun is overrated lol Last.


----------



## Dark Star

but cheery....LAST! lol


----------



## Evil Queen

Sun makes me grumpy. Last.


----------



## RoxyBlue

And I'm last!


----------



## Dark Star

no ME!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sorry (not really)


----------



## Soni

My turn to take last


----------



## Evil Queen

Now it's my turn.


----------



## Zurgh

Your turn™? OK...


----------



## Soni

Last!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dark Star

I think you meant me!


----------



## Soni

Nope I meant me


----------



## Evil Queen

What you both meant was me.


----------



## Soni

No, No I mean me!!!!


----------



## Evil Queen

yes, yes you are mean.


----------



## Dark Star

Oh just give it to me!!


----------



## Soni

Nope because I am mean, lol!!!!!


----------



## Dark Star

well meany give it here!


----------



## Evil Queen

I'm the meanest of them all give it to me!


----------



## The Creepster

Wrong


----------



## Dark Star

I don't suppose you in the mood for sharing?


----------



## Goblin

I'll take it from here


----------



## SPOOKY J

My turn.


----------



## Goblin

Time's up


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes it is


----------



## Goblin

Oh, I'm just getting started


----------



## Evil Queen

and now you're done.


----------



## Goblin

Not yet


----------



## Zurgh

Not yet a Winner™?


----------



## Goblin

I'm always a winner


----------



## SPOOKY J

I win.


----------



## Goblin

Sorry. You lost


----------



## SPOOKY J

You did.


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, I believe you did


----------



## SPOOKY J

Win


----------



## RoxyBlue

Think so?


----------



## Goblin

I shall take back last now


----------



## Evil Andrew

if you want to


----------



## Goblin

Here I am.......last again


----------



## Evil Andrew

last place ? no no no, just second


----------



## Goblin

Sorry.......but I'm last again!


----------



## Evil Andrew

last


----------



## Howlinmadjack

win


----------



## Goblin

Nope. I just took it away from you


----------



## Howlinmadjack

yoink...


----------



## Goblin

Hi Jack. How are you tonight?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Doing good, specially now that I'm winning!! How 'bout you?


----------



## Goblin

Pretty good. Taking back last


----------



## Howlinmadjack

and back to me...


----------



## Goblin

Intercepted!


----------



## Howlinmadjack

but you fumbled and I recovered


----------



## Goblin

Then I tackled you and took it away from you


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

touchdown!


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Sorry delay of game!!


----------



## Goblin

That's okay.......I'm still last


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

check again...ha


----------



## Howlinmadjack

winner


----------



## Goblin

Yes I am


----------



## Howlinmadjack

yes you were!!


----------



## Goblin

Still am


----------



## Spooky1

Not anymore, I win now.


----------



## Goblin

You mean you had won


----------



## Howlinmadjack

and now "I" win!!


----------



## Goblin

Now you lose


----------



## fick209

Who loses?


----------



## Goblin

You do.


----------



## fick209

In my mind I never lose, now off to bed to dream about winning


----------



## Goblin

I'll just stay here and win!


----------



## morbidmike

winner


----------



## Evil Queen

Yawwwn Good Morning, last.


----------



## SPOOKY J

Good Morning!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nice to see you, Spookyj


----------



## SPOOKY J

Happy Thursday Roxy!


----------



## RoxyBlue

So kind of you, good sir


----------



## The Creepster

Winn-a


----------



## Dark Star

Morning everyone...LAST!


----------



## RoxyBlue

That lasted all of 12 minutes


----------



## Dark Star

Hey I will take 12!!...


----------



## morbidmike

mine


----------



## Dark Star

that was quick


----------



## The Creepster

Win


----------



## morbidmike

mine


----------



## Dark Star

Are you guys sure?


----------



## morbidmike

yes


----------



## Dark Star

300 for....LAST!


----------



## morbidmike

4804 and official winn


----------



## Dark Star

You bragger....lol

Still LAST!


----------



## morbidmike

no


----------



## Dark Star

Just no?....huff...


----------



## morbidmike

yes


----------



## Dark Star

hahhaha....LAST!


----------



## morbidmike

you are?


----------



## SPOOKY J

Win


----------



## RoxyBlue

DId I hear the word "win"?


----------



## morbidmike

yes from me


----------



## Soni

Last!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## morbidmike

age before beauty


----------



## Soni

nope beauty before age, lol!!!


----------



## morbidmike

whatever I still win


----------



## Soni

Nope I win!!!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ha!


----------



## morbidmike

mine


----------



## Soni

Last is sooooooooo mine


----------



## morbidmike

Not!!!!


----------



## Soni

Yes it is!!!!


----------



## morbidmike

she's persistant


----------



## Soni

Yes I am


----------



## morbidmike

me win


----------



## RoxyBlue

You're supposed to be resting while I win


----------



## morbidmike

no time I gotta beat soni


----------



## Soni

ha ha mike not going to happen, lol!!!!


----------



## morbidmike

will so


----------



## Soni

will not !!!


LAST!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not anymore


----------



## morbidmike

will too


last


winner


----------



## Soni

wake up mike your dreaming!!!

last!!!


----------



## morbidmike

nope I'm winning


----------



## Soni

looks like your losing to me!!!!


----------



## morbidmike

not the way I see it


----------



## Soni

You really need glasses!!!!

LAST!!!


----------



## morbidmike

no I see I won


----------



## Soni

crazy man!! I'm last!!!


----------



## morbidmike

your crazy to think you'll win


----------



## Spooky1

I know I win


----------



## Soni

ha ha I think you are right, but I am last for now!!!


----------



## morbidmike

whew in the knick of time


----------



## Soni

Last!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Evil Queen

I think there is a ***** in your time continuum Mike.


----------



## morbidmike

nope my win


----------



## Soni

Ok I'm giving you guys last, I need to actually work for a bit, lol!!!
Thanks for playing

Last for now!!!


----------



## morbidmike

good I accept the win


----------



## Evil Queen

on my behalf.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Allow me


----------



## morbidmike

...to take it back


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, really, I don't mind


----------



## morbidmike

me either...after you my dear


----------



## Dark Star

Can I have it for a bit?


----------



## SPOOKY J

Sorry DS times up!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Back again, are you?


----------



## Dark Star

You can never even keep it long enough to get comfy here...geesh lol


----------



## SPOOKY J

Yep! Until my next Apt. anyway


----------



## Dark Star

Are they there yet?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I take the lead while your back is turned


----------



## SPOOKY J

Nope!


----------



## Dark Star

darn it!!!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Yep


----------



## Evil Queen

Sneakin into last.


----------



## Dark Star

Hey look over there....LAST!


----------



## Evil Queen

Hahaha nice try.


----------



## morbidmike

my turn


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, actually, it's my turn


----------



## Goblin

Now it's my turn


----------



## morbidmike

I'm back


----------



## Howlinmadjack

taking last


----------



## morbidmike

mywin


----------



## Goblin

I don't think so


----------



## Howlinmadjack

I do


----------



## Goblin

Oh? You praticing for you next wedding?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Nope, I'm happily married!


----------



## Goblin

Great. Glad to hear it. I'll celebrate by being last


----------



## morbidmike

short lived


----------



## Howlinmadjack

sure was!


----------



## Goblin

Yes your's was. Too bad


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Too bad for you?


----------



## Goblin

Why do you keep pestering me for last?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

It's fun!!


----------



## Goblin

Wow! 3000 and last too!


----------



## Evil Andrew

half right


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Congratulations bud, I can't believe you made it so Quick!! But I still take last!!


----------



## Evil Andrew

take it where ?


----------



## Goblin

I am a professional gamer. lol


----------



## Evil Andrew

hmmm


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Take it home and keep it safe!!


----------



## Evil Andrew

: )


----------



## Goblin

.......and I'm STILL last!


----------



## Howlinmadjack

We're


----------



## Goblin

We're what? Losing to Goblin?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

More along the lines of beating the Goblin!!


----------



## Goblin

Many have tried.......None have succeeded


----------



## Evil Andrew

like this


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Or this?


----------



## Evil Andrew

or this - there anre many ways to beat a goblin : )


----------



## Goblin

Nope. More like you This me THIS!


----------



## Evil Andrew

....


----------



## Howlinmadjack

When beating a Goblin a large stick helps!! lol:devil:


----------



## Goblin

But I will put your pictures on the Loser Wall


----------



## Howlinmadjack

There's a wall?


----------



## Goblin

There's several cause there's soooooooooo many losers


----------



## Evil Andrew

win


----------



## Goblin

Funny thing, my picture is the only one on the Winner's wall


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Yes, we are all aware that your the weiner!!


----------



## Goblin

Learn to spell Winner Jack


----------



## Howlinmadjack

I are a good spelr.


----------



## Evil Andrew

winners wall, losers wall - where are all these walls ?


----------



## Goblin

You can follow me when I hang you picture on the Loser Wall. lol


----------



## Evil Andrew

better you follow me , to a place where there are no walls and no pictures to hang ...


----------



## Goblin

I'll just stay here and be last


----------



## Spooky1

My last win for the night


----------



## Dark Star

Yeah cause I have it now!!


----------



## Goblin

It's always soooooooooo easy to take it awy from you too!


----------



## Zurgh

It was easier, still, to take the win™ from you...


----------



## Goblin

It was even easier to take it back from you! 

It's all dayshift's now. Have a great day!


----------



## morbidmike

thanx goblin....mine all mine


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning Mike, I'll take last now.


----------



## Soni

Good Morning

LAST!!!!!!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Happy Friday!! Last!


----------



## Soni

Hi Spooky. and I'm last!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SPOOKY J

What? Yes, No, No, Yes, Huh?


----------



## Soni

Huh?? Are you trying to confuse me out of last place?? lol!!!


LAST!!!


----------



## SPOOKY J

I don't know. But I do know LAST!!


----------



## Soni

ha ha!! You are confused, because I am last!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good morning


----------



## SPOOKY J

Umm Yeeahh. LAST!


----------



## Soni

Last!!!!!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last


----------



## Soni

Thanks for playing guys I need to get busy at work!!

LAST for now!!!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Try again later


----------



## SPOOKY J

No time like the present!


----------



## Dark Star

Good Morning!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Good Morning DS.


----------



## Dark Star

How are you this morning Spooky?


----------



## SPOOKY J

I'm good. Wish I had some work to do. Until then...Last!


----------



## Dark Star

You and me both lol

LAST!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!


----------



## Dark Star

I am thinking not.


----------



## SPOOKY J

I win.


----------



## Soni

At work and don't feel like working last!!!!


----------



## SPOOKY J

I win


----------



## fick209

New winner!


----------



## morbidmike

you lost


----------



## SPOOKY J

As did you.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm seeing a pattern here


----------



## Soni

Last!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SPOOKY J

I win


----------



## Soni

nope you lose, I win!!!


----------



## Evil Queen

My turn!


----------



## SPOOKY J

I win


----------



## Dark Star

Nooooo


----------



## SPOOKY J

yes


----------



## Evil Queen

uh uh, I'm last.


----------



## fravak

Were


----------



## Evil Queen

again


----------



## The Creepster

Yeah...NO dice


----------



## Evil Queen

Nope no dice just last.


----------



## Goblin

Taking over last for the evening


----------



## Dark Star

I don't think so


----------



## Evil Queen

me either


----------



## Zurgh

♪♫♪♫musical win™♪♫♪♫


----------



## Dark Star

Ok guys I am soo tired I will talk to you both in the morning!!....

OH YEAH...LAST!!


----------



## Evil Queen

See you in the morning DS, bright and early lol

Last!


----------



## Zurgh

G'night, winner DS!


----------



## Evil Queen

Awww now you make me feel bad cuz I have to take it from both of you.


----------



## Zurgh

Nah, don't feel bad! Consider it a practice win.☺☻☺☻


----------



## Evil Queen

Hahaha 

Last one for me tonight, see ya tomorrow Z.


----------



## Goblin

Taking back last for the night


----------



## Zurgh

You mean for then.


----------



## Goblin

No. I mean now


----------



## Zurgh

Nope, then, see! There it went again. That win is an elusive little bugger, sometimes.


----------



## Goblin

Not for me.


----------



## Zurgh

was, too!


----------



## Goblin

Was not


----------



## Zurgh

see


----------



## Goblin

I see I must take drastic measure...............










Repeat after me.........."Goblin is Last!"


----------



## Zurgh

Doesn't work on me. I'm protected by magical wards®, symbols©, & talismans™.
☺ ☻ ☺ ☻ ▼ ▲ ♪ ♫ ♪ ♫ ╖ Æ ▌ █ ╟┤¥ÖÜ see.
Plus my interface is rotary & analog, not digital.


----------



## Goblin

Then how about it I just shoot you in the foot?


----------



## Zurgh

How can you hurt a shadow, a winning shadow at that? LOL, You can take win for the night. ¿Or can you?


----------



## Goblin

You can turn on the light.......and I've already taken the win for the night


----------



## Zurgh

Light just exposes & creates shadows... & always expect the unexpected.


----------



## Goblin

You mean like you sneaking back after you thought I had left? Sorry, I
expected it?


----------



## morbidmike

a no nonsense win


----------



## Evil Queen

I'll start off the day with a win.


----------



## morbidmike

no


----------



## Evil Queen

Yes


----------



## morbidmike

ahhh no


----------



## Evil Queen

What every man wants to hear, Yesssss.


----------



## morbidmike

not me


----------



## Evil Queen

That's right, last is for me.


----------



## morbidmike

no ....this is the last win so I can make the girls breakfast


----------



## Evil Queen

Time for me to get showered and dressed, but not before I claim last one more time.


----------



## Dark Star

I can take it form here.


----------



## Evil Queen

That's ok I'm back now.


----------



## morbidmike

men's room only


----------



## Evil Queen

Don't make any difference to me. Last


----------



## morbidmike

no liar


----------



## Evil Queen

Ya think I haven't been in a men's room? Last.


----------



## Dark Star

Oh I know you have....LAST!


----------



## Evil Queen

Shhhhh DS........Last again


----------



## morbidmike

no


----------



## Dark Star

Can you guys post any faster??....I can't keep up lol

LAST!


----------



## Evil Queen

Is someone feeling a little sarcastic this morning? Last


----------



## SPOOKY J

I win


----------



## Soni

Last!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Win


----------



## Evil Queen

Time to do the dishes. I'll come back for last later.


----------



## SPOOKY J

Until then...Win.


----------



## Goblin

Last again!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last


----------



## Goblin

Not while I'm here


----------



## SPOOKY J

Win


----------



## Goblin

Winner!


----------



## The Creepster

Gone


----------



## Goblin

Bye Creepster. I'll just stay here and be last


----------



## SPOOKY J

in for a win


----------



## Goblin

Too bad you lost


----------



## SPOOKY J

Winna


----------



## Goblin

Yes I am


----------



## The Creepster

Winna


----------



## Goblin

Back for more last


----------



## The Creepster

Once more


----------



## Goblin

I am last


----------



## morbidmike

im it


----------



## Goblin

You were

Hi Mike. How are you today?


----------



## morbidmike

I'm good thanx atleast while I'm winning


----------



## Goblin

Too bad you're not.


----------



## morbidmike

yes I ammmmmm


----------



## Goblin

Okay you are..............................NOT!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Time for a new winner here


----------



## Howlinmadjack

And that would be me!!


----------



## Goblin

Check again


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Just did


----------



## Goblin

So did I


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Last time I checked, I'm still winning.


----------



## Spooky1

Sorry Jack, I win now


----------



## Goblin

Sorry, but I did


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

A shout out to ....me!


----------



## Goblin

For losing to me?


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

For repeating my victory!


----------



## morbidmike

mine


----------



## Goblin

Yes, second place is all your's


----------



## Zurgh

▲ see 2nd again!


----------



## Goblin

Yes you do


----------



## Evil Andrew

I don't


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

I see first


----------



## Goblin

I see last


----------



## Evil Andrew

I wanna see too !


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

w-i-n-n-e-r


----------



## Goblin

Yes I am


----------



## Zurgh

You are what?


----------



## Goblin

Last and the winner


----------



## Zurgh

What did you last win?


----------



## Goblin

Last place


----------



## Zurgh

You should shoot for first!


----------



## Goblin

But the game is LAST post not first


----------



## Spooky1

Shall I have the last post of the night?


----------



## The Creepster

No I will


----------



## Evil Queen

I'll take it for now.


----------



## Goblin

Your turns over.


----------



## Soni

So is yours!!! LAST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dark Star

I am soooo LAST!

Good morning Soni!


----------



## Soni

Good Morning DS!! How are you??


LAST!!!!


----------



## Dark Star

Good but I need coffee....

LAST!


----------



## Soni

I am on my third cup and I'm still not awake, lol!!


LAST!!!!


----------



## Dark Star

darn your ahead....but but not last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Up and last.


----------



## Dark Star

Your on late today, did the troops let you sleep in?

LAST!


----------



## Evil Queen

Yeah can you believe it?

Last.


----------



## The Creepster

I am a winner


----------



## Evil Queen

Yes you are, just not in this game.


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

I came, I saw, I conquered


----------



## Evil Queen

Now you're gone.


----------



## The Creepster

I am here


----------



## Evil Queen

So am I.


----------



## The Creepster

Now I am


----------



## Evil Queen

Now me.


----------



## Soni

Now I am


----------



## Evil Queen

last from the floor


----------



## Goblin

I'll take over last now.


----------



## Dark Star

Don't think so...LAST!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nice time of day for a win


----------



## Goblin

Yes, I thought the same thing


----------



## Dark Star

Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Lastest!


----------



## Dark Star

Most lastest!!


----------



## Evil Queen

Ha!


----------



## fick209

I just can't go with weekend without getting in a last post


----------



## The Creepster

Mine


----------



## Evil Queen

No, mine.


----------



## Dark Star

No please, let me.


----------



## The Creepster

Back of the line


----------



## Dark Star

No really....


----------



## The Creepster

really get in the back


----------



## Evil Queen

Are we going somewhere?


----------



## The Creepster

yes


----------



## Evil Queen

Can I be the last to get there?


----------



## The Creepster

Yes


----------



## Evil Queen

Oh goody! I'm Last!


----------



## The Creepster

Yay


----------



## Evil Queen

Hey!


----------



## The Creepster

Hay


----------



## Dark Star

May


----------



## The Creepster

Flowers


----------



## Dark Star

Flowers will not get you last, but good try!


----------



## The Creepster

how about some candy?


----------



## Dark Star

Don't you know I am not a sweets eater?


----------



## The Creepster

ok how about some spicy tuna?


----------



## Dark Star

Are we playing the right game anymore?...hahahaha


----------



## The Creepster

Yes...I am bribing you


----------



## Evil Queen

You 2 work that out, I'll take last.


----------



## Dark Star

Can I just hold it a bit before I go to bed?


----------



## Evil Queen

Emmm no.


----------



## bfjou812

And you can?


----------



## Goblin

Taking last as usual.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good morning, are we all ready?


----------



## Soni

Good Morning !!!


LAST!!!


----------



## Evil Queen

My turn.


----------



## Soni

Last!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Evil Queen

You sound so confident, however I'm last.


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Laster.


----------



## SPOOKY J

More Last than ^


----------



## Evil Queen

lasting last.


----------



## RoxyBlue

At long last I am here


----------



## Dark Star

And you had it for an hour....I'll take it.


----------



## The Creepster

Win


----------



## Evil Queen

Nope


----------



## Soni

My turn to take last


----------



## Evil Queen

My turn again.


----------



## Soni

I think I will take last back !!


----------



## The Creepster

Wrong-o...BACK OF THE LINE


----------



## Soni

Last!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## morbidmike

now your in trouble look who soni!!!!


----------



## The Creepster

he might have nuggets...watch out


----------



## morbidmike

you know it!!! Mc D's rules!!!!!!!!


----------



## Goblin

Hello everyone. I'm back to take last


----------



## morbidmike

hey it's not time for the night shift yet


----------



## Goblin

I am all shifts. lol.


----------



## The Creepster

One more


----------



## Goblin

Too bad I have to take it from you


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Takin last!!


----------



## Goblin

And losing it just as fast


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Right back at ya!


----------



## morbidmike

mine


----------



## Goblin

Gold or Silver?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Copper


----------



## Goblin

Mine's diamond


----------



## Howlinmadjack

I still win!!


----------



## Goblin

Just for a second


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Or two.


----------



## Goblin

Or four or five


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Or there abouts...


----------



## Goblin

Still last


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Still winning


----------



## Goblin

So am I


----------



## Howlinmadjack

yes you were


----------



## RoxyBlue

Now I win


----------



## Howlinmadjack

And now you lose!!


----------



## Goblin

No I haven't


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Oh but you have!!


----------



## Goblin

Not lately


----------



## Howlinmadjack

just now


----------



## Goblin

Just now what?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

You lost


----------



## Goblin

Nope, I won


----------



## Howlinmadjack

hate to disagree


----------



## Goblin

Then don't


----------



## Howlinmadjack

But what fun would that be?


----------



## Goblin

Plenty of fun for me.....none for you


----------



## RoxyBlue

Quit fighting - I win


----------



## Goblin

So did I


----------



## Soni

thanks for last Gobby !!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Who's last?


----------



## Soni

I am!!!!


----------



## Goblin

Who's on first?


----------



## Soni

I'm on last that is all I care about


----------



## Goblin

Too bad I have to take it from you


----------



## Soni

and too bad I have to take it back


----------



## Goblin

You do and I'll cry


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Jack takes it back!!


----------



## Spooky1

My turn


----------



## Goblin

Goblin steals the win


----------



## Howlinmadjack

your turn for what?


----------



## Soni

Soni has it and off and running


----------



## Goblin

Goblin tackles Soni.....then forgets all about last


----------



## Howlinmadjack

win


----------



## Goblin

Huh? Did you say something Jack?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

yup, said win!!


----------



## Goblin

Yeah I know


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Good!! Catch ya later!!


----------



## Goblin

Bye Jack. Catch ya later


----------



## Soni

Move over gobby. I'm last!!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Don't look know.


----------



## Soni

SPOOKY J said:


> Don't look know.


because soni is last :googly:


----------



## Goblin

She was last


----------



## Soni

I am last


----------



## Goblin

Mine again


----------



## fick209

wrong, my turn


----------



## Goblin

Your turn just ended


----------



## Soni

last is mine again


----------



## Goblin

It was your's


----------



## morbidmike

mine


----------



## Evil Queen

Is that any way for a wanna be mod to act? Besides clearly last is mine.


----------



## SPOOKY J

clearly?


----------



## Evil Queen

Yes


----------



## The Creepster

MINE again


----------



## Evil Queen

Awww so close.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think I'm closer to last than you are


----------



## Goblin

Hello Roxy. I come for last


----------



## Evil Queen

You just might be. Let me look. Nope.


----------



## Goblin

Taking last again


----------



## The Creepster

Winna


----------



## Goblin

So am I


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning, I'll take it from here.


----------



## Soni

Good morning and I am last!!!


----------



## The Creepster

Nah not really


----------



## Evil Queen

Big win!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I win


----------



## Goblin

Till I showd up


----------



## NytDreams

And then it was me!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I win again


----------



## Goblin

Yeah, you lost too


----------



## Dark Star

But I won!...LAST!


----------



## The Creepster

Nope...HA


----------



## Dark Star

Hey that was mine!


----------



## Evil Queen

Not anymore.


----------



## morbidmike

make way for the bad man


----------



## Dark Star

Bad like a kitty?


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Laster.


----------



## Goblin

Locking down last for the night.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning!


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Better Morning!


----------



## Evil Queen

Stealing last.


----------



## Goblin

I'll take it from here


----------



## The Pod

I've taken last!!!!


----------



## Goblin

And I took it back


----------



## Spooky1

I win during lunchtime


----------



## The Pod

But it my lunch time.... so I'm last!


----------



## Zurgh

better to give...


----------



## Goblin

So give me last


----------



## The Pod

sorry I have last...


----------



## Goblin

Too bad I took it from you


----------



## The Creepster

Win


----------



## Evil Queen

Win


----------



## Goblin

Winner!


----------



## fick209

fantastic new winner here


----------



## Goblin

Too bad I have to take it away from you?


----------



## fick209

what did you take away?


----------



## Goblin

Last


----------



## morbidmike

I'll take the win while goblin sleeps shhhhhhh


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning, I'll take it from here.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thanks for holding my place


----------



## Evil Queen

You're welcome but I'll take it back now.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You're so kind to offer, but I couldn't think of letting you do that


----------



## Evil Queen

Sure you can.


----------



## Soni

Good Morning and I'm last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Hiya Soni! I'm last!


----------



## Soni

Hey EQ how are you??


LAST!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not anymore


----------



## Dark Star

oh I love LAST in the morning!


----------



## Goblin

Too bad I had to come along and take it away from you


----------



## Soni

Gobby is here!!!

LAST


----------



## Goblin

For a short while. Got to go to Martinsville in a little bit


----------



## Soni

Are you going shopping??

LAST


----------



## Goblin

Grocery shopping. It's the nearest Kroger to us


----------



## Soni

Yuck I hate grocery shopping

LAST!!


----------



## Goblin

Has to be done though

Still last


----------



## Soni

grrrrrr.......... I guess, lol!!

LAST


----------



## Goblin

I love it when you growl at me. lol

Still last


----------



## Soni

ha ha you would!!! grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.................


LAST!!


----------



## The Creepster

WIn...


----------



## Goblin

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr 

Still last


----------



## Soni

Nope I'm last!!!!


----------



## Goblin

You mean you were


----------



## Soni

Nope I am!!!


----------



## Goblin

Nope. I still am last


----------



## The Pod

I'm last....


----------



## Goblin

Hello Pod. Come to visit me in last?


----------



## The Pod

sure.... But I'm last.


----------



## Soni

Hey Pod!!!!!


LAST!


----------



## The Pod

I'm not afraid of your attack goose....

I'm last!


----------



## Soni

lol!! We locked him up and threw away the key!!! 

LAST


----------



## Goblin

She always says that Pod


----------



## The Pod

that's why I'm still last....


----------



## Soni

My little secret


LAST


----------



## Goblin

That's no secret


----------



## The Pod

secret..... I'm last.


----------



## Goblin

I'm just plain last


----------



## The Pod

I'm last


----------



## Goblin

After me


----------



## Soni

I'm last


----------



## The Pod

I'm Last


----------



## Goblin

Last again


----------



## Soni

last!!!!


----------



## Goblin

Still last


----------



## The Pod

Last after me that is....


----------



## Goblin

Not if I can help it


----------



## The Pod

you can keep trying..... I'm last.


----------



## Soni

so can you Pod but I'm last


----------



## Goblin

I am last as usual


----------



## The Pod

still last from where I'm standing....


----------



## Soni

crazy man I am last!!


----------



## The Pod

No I'm last.


----------



## Goblin

I still am last


----------



## The Pod

still last.


----------



## Goblin

All your's. Got to go. Back later


----------



## The Pod

still last


----------



## RoxyBlue

Don't think so


----------



## Soni

I think so


----------



## The Creepster

Wrong...


----------



## Evil Queen

Mine!


----------



## Soni

all mine


----------



## The Creepster

check again


----------



## Evil Queen

Yep still mine.


----------



## Soni

no way last is mine


----------



## The Creepster

land shark


----------



## RoxyBlue

candygram


----------



## Evil Queen

strip o gram!


----------



## The Creepster

LOL

Ummm your double parked


----------



## Evil Queen

only room for one in last.


----------



## The Creepster

Once more then I have to go lift heavy stuff


----------



## Evil Queen

Back to last for me.


----------



## Dark Star

Oh please let me!


----------



## Evil Queen

No I couldn't


----------



## RoxyBlue

But I can


----------



## Evil Queen

but you can't be last.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You think not?


----------



## Evil Queen

Try again.


----------



## Dark Star

Nope


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hello, girls!


----------



## Dark Star

Hello!.....Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Hey Roxy! Last!


----------



## Dark Star

Ok, I need to clean some.
I can take LAST with me if you like....kinda keep an eye on him?


----------



## Evil Queen

No that's ok I'll look after it right here.


----------



## fick209

Quick stop for the win


----------



## Soni

Sneaking in to take last!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did you no good, though


----------



## Soni

oh man I got caught, but I'm still taking last


----------



## NytDreams

Nope, I am.


----------



## Goblin

I'm backkkkkkkkkkkkkkk!


----------



## Soni

I'm taking last back!!!


----------



## Goblin

Five more and you're half a ho, lol


----------



## Soni

Yippee!!!!!!! I'm 3 away from half a ho!!!


----------



## Goblin

Three now


----------



## Soni

Ok it is official I'm half a ho :googly:


----------



## Goblin

Congratulations! You made it!


----------



## Soni

Why thank you!!!


----------



## Goblin

Can half of you come over to my place tonight?


----------



## Soni

Ha ha your funny 

LAST!!


----------



## Goblin

Want to see just how funny, check out the post whore thread. lol


----------



## Soni

ohhhhh nooooooo what did you do now!! I should really lock you up in that goose pen


----------



## Goblin

Didn't you try that already?


----------



## Soni

yep!! well thanks for playing. Going over to the other place PB is playing


----------



## Goblin

I'll just stay here an be last.


----------



## scareme

I slip in and win!


----------



## Goblin

More like you slipped and lost. lol


----------



## morbidmike

win


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning, last.


----------



## SPOOKY J

Happy Friday!!!...Last!!


----------



## Evil Queen

Another last for me.


----------



## SPOOKY J

Me Too!


----------



## Evil Queen

I'll take it a for a minute.


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm winning!


----------



## Dark Star

Yes you were.....


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

You're second to last now


----------



## The Creepster

Win


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think you meant "lose"


----------



## Goblin

Starting out the day last.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Win


----------



## scareme

Winner!


----------



## RoxyBlue

You're outta practice here


----------



## The Creepster

WINNA-er


----------



## Evil Queen

Me's last.


----------



## Goblin

I'm last again!


----------



## morbidmike

mine


----------



## The Creepster

Win


----------



## Goblin

So did I


----------



## Evil Queen

last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!!


----------



## Evil Queen

Last again!


----------



## Dark Star

Oh no you don't!!


----------



## Evil Queen

Oh yes I do!


----------



## Dark Star

you know I have to have last before I leave!!!


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Me.


----------



## Evil Queen

No me.


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

No me....dang nabbit


----------



## Evil Queen

Nope it's still me.


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Guess again.


----------



## scareme

Stop guessing, I win.


----------



## nixie

My turn.


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

now my turn.


----------



## nixie

You should go play Best Paper Mache wins, let me have this one...


----------



## scareme

No, me


----------



## nixie

mine mine mine....


----------



## Spooky1

Mind if I cut in?


----------



## scareme

Spooky comes out of no where!!! And looses.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You and Spooky1 have something in common now


----------



## Goblin

As do you


----------



## Evil Queen

Ohhh someone left last unguarded, it's mine alllll mine.


----------



## bfjou812

Yeah Right!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Goblin

I'm afraid you're both out of luck


----------



## Evil Queen

Good morning, last.


----------



## Goblin

Hello next to lasters.


----------



## Dark Star

Yeah how does that feel?.....LAST!


----------



## Goblin

You tell me.


----------



## Evil Queen

I'm last.


----------



## Dark Star

oh no your not!!! LOL


----------



## Evil Queen

Step aside missy, wide load coming thru.


----------



## Dark Star

yeah right......I think I remember a little kick boxing ...


----------



## Evil Queen

Ohhh feelin sassy today eh?


----------



## Dark Star

move woman.....LOL


----------



## Evil Queen

You move! This last is mine!


----------



## Dark Star

I can take you!!!


----------



## Evil Queen

Bring is sister!


----------



## Dark Star

Hey I don't want to have to bruise you!!


----------



## Evil Queen

The only one getting bruised here will be you!


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Can anyone say...CATFIGHT!!


----------



## Goblin

Can you say....Goblin is last?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Is he?


----------



## Goblin

Yep. Just like always


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Oh...guess not always!


----------



## Goblin

Yep....always!


----------



## Howlinmadjack

I think this makes me last now


----------



## Goblin

Look again


----------



## Howlinmadjack

still lookin


----------



## Goblin

You keep looking behind you.....I'm ahead of you


----------



## Howlinmadjack

I beg to differ


----------



## Goblin

Begging won't get you anywhere

Got to go get dinner. Back shortly to retake last


----------



## Howlinmadjack

I'll take it now


----------



## The Creepster

Nah


----------



## morbidmike

nah x2


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Nah, nuh-uh, nope, all the same, still mine


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good evening, boys!


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Good evening Roxy!!


----------



## morbidmike

bye


----------



## Howlinmadjack

see ya


----------



## morbidmike

mine


----------



## Spooky1

You had your 5 minute, I win now


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi, honey!


----------



## Evil Queen

Hi Sweetie. lol


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hello, sugarplum:googly:


----------



## The Creepster

kinky


----------



## Evil Queen

Last.


----------



## morbidmike

mine


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not really


----------



## The Creepster

Oh yeah


----------



## RoxyBlue

What's that?


----------



## morbidmike

mine again


----------



## RoxyBlue

Go home


----------



## Evil Queen

I am home.


----------



## The Creepster

Yes


----------



## Evil Queen

Last


----------



## morbidmike

my win looser's


----------



## Evil Queen

Nuh uh.


----------



## morbidmike

yes


----------



## Evil Queen

last.


----------



## morbidmike

nope


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nor you


----------



## Evil Queen

Yep me.


----------



## The Creepster

FAsh HAaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Evil Queen

Lasty!


----------



## Goblin

I'm backkkkkkkkk


----------



## fick209

So am I


----------



## Goblin

Yes, but I'm last


----------



## fick209

now me


----------



## Goblin

Too bad I had to take it back


----------



## Evil Queen

Last on a sunshiny Sunday.


----------



## Dark Star

I thought I took care you you yesterday!!!


----------



## Evil Queen

Pfft you must be thinking of someone else.


----------



## Dark Star

No I am pretty sure you were the thorn in my side....lol


----------



## Evil Queen

Well here let me remove your side. lol


----------



## Dark Star

Hey move over!!...


----------



## Evil Queen

No!


----------



## Dark Star

OK things to do places to be, but I will expect you to hand it over when I get back 

LAST!!!


----------



## Evil Queen

Yeah right! Have fun see ya later.

I'll be here in last.


----------



## Goblin

More like you'll be next to last!


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Back in the saddle


----------



## Goblin

Too bad your heading in the wrong direstion


----------



## Howlinmadjack

No I'm heading in the right direction, right in front of you!


----------



## Goblin

Uhhhh, if I'm in front of you that means you're behind me


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Couldn't be that's you right behind me, see?


----------



## Goblin

All I see behind me is you.....and not all that close behind me either


----------



## Howlinmadjack

I think it's time to change your eyeglass prescription...


----------



## Goblin

I have 20/20....more than enough to see you back there in next to last


----------



## morbidmike

mine


----------



## Goblin

Working your mine again today Mike?


----------



## Evil Andrew

win


----------



## Goblin

Yes I did


----------



## morbidmike

win mine


----------



## Goblin

It would if you didn't keep losing so much


----------



## morbidmike

win again


----------



## Evil Andrew

w - i - n


----------



## Goblin

Yeah, I keep on winning, don't I?


----------



## morbidmike

what


----------



## Goblin

Not what.....WIN


----------



## morbidmike

again what


----------



## Goblin

I win!


----------



## morbidmike

i win


----------



## Goblin

Back from eating dinner in time to take the win


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Winner for the moment.


----------



## Goblin

That's all you get in this game. lol


----------



## Dark Star

And now is mine...LAST!


----------



## Goblin

Too bad i had to take it away from you


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Look at me...I win.


----------



## Goblin

So did I


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Look again.


----------



## Goblin

I did........still last


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

look one more time.


----------



## Goblin

Okayyyyyy...............Still last!


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Still the first


----------



## Goblin

I'm still last


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Celebrate good times,come on!


----------



## Goblin

I'm celebrating me being last


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

The first name in last


----------



## Goblin

I'm just last


----------



## morbidmike

mine before soni or goblin gets here and ROXY too!!!!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good morning, Last.


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Good morning E.Q. and not so fast...


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi


----------



## The Creepster

WINNNNNNNNNNnnnnnnnnnnnnnA


----------



## RoxyBlue

Looooosah!


----------



## Evil Queen

Wwwwwiiiiinnnnn


----------



## RoxyBlue

How easy it is to win this game!


----------



## Evil Queen

I actually won a post last game once.


----------



## RoxyBlue

So did I


----------



## The Creepster

Me too


----------



## Evil Queen

Nah you act at least 5 or 6.lol


----------



## Dark Star

Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm back for a win!


----------



## Evil Queen

Too bad last is mine right now.


----------



## Dark Star

Hasn't EQ warned you about me? lol


----------



## RoxyBlue

You were saying?


----------



## Dark Star

I can get a little rough....lol


----------



## Evil Queen

EQ smacks DS back into second.


----------



## RoxyBlue

While EQ smacks Dark Star, I slide in for a win


----------



## Evil Queen

Ohhh no you don't!


----------



## fick209

here I am


----------



## Goblin

Hello Fick. Come to see me take last?


----------



## The Pod

Back for Last!


----------



## Goblin

Too bad you're not!


----------



## The Pod

Yes I am.....


----------



## Goblin

Not while I'm around


----------



## Soni

I'm here to take last


----------



## Goblin

....and I took it back again


----------



## Soni

and back to me


----------



## Goblin

Back to me again


----------



## Soni

Your crazy I have last


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, I do


----------



## Goblin

You do what Roxy?


----------



## Soni

Last is all mine


----------



## Goblin

Did you say you were last in a mine?


----------



## Soni

nope you are. I am last of this game


----------



## Goblin

Second only after me Sweetie


----------



## Soni

Nope I am last all by myself


----------



## Goblin

You mean you're next to last all by yourself


----------



## Soni

Nope I'm just last


----------



## Goblin

Still last!


----------



## Soni

I'm more last


----------



## Goblin

I'm more last than you are


----------



## Dark Star

Now I am last!!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good afternoon, now beat it!


----------



## Dark Star

Hey, get your butt out of my spot!!


----------



## Evil Queen

It's not in your spot it's in my spot.


----------



## The Pod

and I'm here to take it from you.....


----------



## Dark Star

Hey Pod where the heck have you been??? Now give me LAST!


----------



## The Pod

right here in last!


----------



## Dark Star

Oh no you don't!


----------



## The Pod

Mine!


----------



## Dark Star

Give it back.. you never share!


----------



## The Pod

Mine! Mine! Mine!


----------



## Dark Star

Pod.... I will tell Scary!!!


----------



## The Pod

Don't care! Mine! Give it to me!


----------



## Dark Star

She will beat you....


----------



## The Pod

I'm beating you! Last!!!!!


----------



## Goblin

You can take her Pod!


----------



## The Pod

stand aside Gob! Its mine!


----------



## Dark Star

Oh no he can't!!


----------



## The Pod

Last!!!!!!


----------



## Goblin

I only let ya'll borrow last when I'm gone.


----------



## The Pod

ok, now leave.....


----------



## Goblin

And miss all the excitement?


----------



## The Pod

Ok, you take it.......


----------



## Goblin

I just did


----------



## morbidmike

look who


----------



## Goblin

Hello Mike. Come to see me take last?


----------



## morbidmike

sorry boa master I gotta take it


----------



## Goblin

But I'm not done with it yet


----------



## morbidmike

yes you are


----------



## Howlinmadjack

I'll take it now


----------



## Goblin

Back from dinner and taking last


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Taking it back


----------



## Goblin

You missed! Still mine!


----------



## morbidmike

back to me


----------



## Goblin

....and back to me again!


----------



## morbidmike

quit it ya ole fart LOL


----------



## Goblin

Mine again! lol


----------



## morbidmike

damn....oh it's mine


----------



## Goblin

You can have your old mine I'll take last


----------



## morbidmike

last


----------



## Goblin

Yes I am


----------



## morbidmike

are not


----------



## Goblin

Am too!


----------



## Howlinmadjack

takin last


----------



## Goblin

....and giving it to me!


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Don't recall givin it to anyone


----------



## Goblin

Then I must have just took it then


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Naah, that's not it.


----------



## Goblin

Oh look....I'm last again!


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Are you sure?


----------



## Goblin

Yep.


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Hmmm, seems to me I'm last...


----------



## Goblin

Naw......doesn't seem that way at all


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Takin last before I go, later Goblin!!


----------



## morbidmike

nope mine


----------



## Goblin

Bye Jack. See ya later.......I'll be the one with last!


----------



## Dark Star

No I think I am last.


----------



## morbidmike

I 'n back


----------



## Goblin

Nope. I am last


----------



## morbidmike

last


----------



## Goblin

Yes I am


----------



## morbidmike

look who


----------



## Goblin

I'm still last


----------



## morbidmike

now last


----------



## Goblin

Yes I am


----------



## morbidmike

back at last


----------



## Goblin

Yes I am


----------



## morbidmike

r not


----------



## Goblin

Am tooooooooooooo


----------



## Dark Star

No whining.....LAST!!


----------



## Goblin

Yes I am. Thank you for noticing


----------



## The Pod

Taking last this morning!!!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good morning Pod, last.


----------



## morbidmike

I take this


----------



## Evil Queen

I take it back.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Mine now


----------



## Spooky1

I big winner now


----------



## RoxyBlue

You big winnah in my heart, big losah here


----------



## Evil Queen

Wow I get to take it from the biggest post whore on the forum.


----------



## The Pod

And I'll take it from you.....


----------



## RoxyBlue

(LOL, EQ!) Mine now!


----------



## The Pod

no Mine now!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I beg to differ


----------



## The Pod

beg all you want......


----------



## Goblin

I'll take it from here.


----------



## The Pod

and I'll take it right back....


----------



## Goblin

So will I


----------



## The Pod

back to me


----------



## Goblin

Intercepted.


----------



## The Pod

fumbled.... recovered!


----------



## Goblin

I take last once again!


----------



## The Pod

and lose it once again....


----------



## Goblin

Nope. Still mine


----------



## The Pod

not any more.....


----------



## Dark Star

Mine!


----------



## Goblin

You work your mine, I'll take last!


----------



## The Pod

last once more....


----------



## RoxyBlue

You mean lost once more


----------



## Soni

Hi everybody!!

LAST!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi, Soni!


----------



## Howlinmadjack

takin last


----------



## RoxyBlue

You're done now


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Nope, I think I'll hold it for a little longer


----------



## RoxyBlue

14 minutes is long enough


----------



## Howlinmadjack

I'll give you two, then back to me!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

So kind of you, but you lose anyway


----------



## debbie5

NYET!

Minnneee..ALL minneee!!


----------



## The Creepster

look again


----------



## RoxyBlue

I did, and I see myself in the winner's circle


----------



## The Creepster

Yay


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thanks for cheering me on


----------



## Spooky1

A win for me, and then I'll go home.


----------



## Dark Star

Good ...no one to share it with!!


----------



## The Creepster

Blamo


----------



## Dark Star

Heyyyy ...don't; touch my last!


----------



## The Creepster

Ok...you deserve it


----------



## Dark Star

Thanks  ...LAST!


----------



## Goblin

Not anymore


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Sure isn't!!


----------



## Goblin

Yes I am


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Not!!


----------



## Goblin

Still last


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Right after me


----------



## Goblin

Nope. I'm a leader not a follower


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Then why are you behind me?


----------



## Goblin

I move so fast you're seeing my after image.


----------



## morbidmike

thewin


----------



## Goblin

Yes I did


----------



## morbidmike

my win


----------



## Goblin

Not anymore


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I win.


----------



## Goblin

Not tonight


----------



## SPOOKY J

I win


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Hope you're not a poor looser Spooky J!


----------



## Goblin

I hope you're not either


----------



## Spooky1

Your time is up, I win


----------



## fick209

Who's time is up?


----------



## Goblin

Your's!


----------



## Soni

Good Morning and I am last!!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good morning now I'm last.


----------



## Soni

How are you today EQ?? LAST!!!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good, I'm last. You?


----------



## Soni

Amazing and last


----------



## Evil Queen

Think you'll have to be amazing without being last.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You're all pretty amazing, but I win


----------



## Evil Queen

Not yet Roxy.


----------



## Goblin

Cause I'm last now


----------



## The Creepster

W-i-n-n-a


----------



## Goblin

Yes I am


----------



## The Creepster

Close


----------



## Goblin

Back for last again


----------



## Dark Star

I can take that!


----------



## Goblin

You can try


----------



## Soni

A whole 14 hours !! I think that is long enough Gobby!! LAST!!!


----------



## Evil Queen

I'll take it once before heading out this morning. I'll be back. lol


----------



## Spooky1

I am back.


----------



## RoxyBlue

And I'm in front!


----------



## Soni

Now I am


----------



## The Creepster

yes you are


----------



## Dark Star

Hey, you promised it to me this morning....LAST!


----------



## The Creepster

Sorry here you go


----------



## Dark Star

Thanks, you are a good sharer....Is sharer even a word? LOL


----------



## The Creepster

Sounds right to meh


----------



## Dark Star

Ok then...LAST!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I win


----------



## The Creepster

Yay finally a winner


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes I am, thanks!


----------



## Goblin

My first last of the day!


----------



## Soni

Move over Gobby I'm last!!


----------



## Goblin

You're next to last


----------



## Soni

nope I'm last


----------



## Goblin

Well.....You got the nope right at least


----------



## Soni

Yep I'm last


----------



## Goblin

Don't you ever get tired of being wrong?


----------



## Soni

I could ask you the same question


----------



## Goblin

I'm never wrong though


----------



## Soni

You are wrong now


----------



## Goblin

Nope. I'm right last


----------



## Soni

I'm last


----------



## Goblin

I'm the greatest laster of all.......just ask me!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last


----------



## RoxyBlue

I just won


----------



## SPOOKY J

Win


----------



## RoxyBlue

And win again!


----------



## Evil Queen

My turn to win.


----------



## Soni

I'm here to take last!


----------



## Goblin

I'm here to take it away from you


----------



## The Creepster

Win


----------



## RoxyBlue

I can't think of a nicer guy to beat in this game - NOT:googly:


----------



## Soni

Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

You were


----------



## Soni

Now I am!!!


----------



## The Creepster

Not winning


----------



## Soni

Move over Creepster


----------



## The Creepster

Thems fighting words


----------



## Evil Queen

winning


----------



## The Creepster

Alright I see have I have to break out the BIG GUNS


----------



## Soni

uh oh!! *Soni is getting out the armor*


----------



## The Creepster

Not those type of guns LOL Silly

S-O-N-I


----------



## Soni

ha ha he he!!!

LAST!!!


----------



## Evil Queen

Are you talking about those chicken wings of yours? Last!


----------



## The Creepster

Yep....Or what I like to call THE TWINS Black and BLUE


WinnA


----------



## Soni

ROFLMAO and last!!!


----------



## Evil Queen

laughing all the way to last.


----------



## The Creepster

Shhhhh its ok my pets....shes not laughing at you

WIN


----------



## Evil Queen

Yes I am. hahahahahahah Last!


----------



## The Creepster




----------



## RoxyBlue

Back again, are you?


----------



## The Creepster

Once more....... time to go throw the iron YAY


----------



## Goblin

Good morning next to lasters


----------



## Soni

Hi Gobby and I'm last


----------



## Goblin

Hi........and no you're not


----------



## Soni

Yes I am!!


----------



## Goblin

Maybe I'll share last with you


----------



## Soni

Yeah right!!! LAST


----------



## Goblin

Yes I am.


----------



## Soni

Your crazy also


----------



## Goblin

You just found that out? lol


----------



## Soni

No I knew it from the moment I met you!!!

LAST!!


----------



## Goblin

That's what you love about me the most. lol


----------



## Soni

back to the I think your crazy :googly:


LAST!!!


----------



## Goblin

Now who's crazy? lol

Cause I'm last


----------



## Soni

Ok I am going to be crazy and give you last, it is lunch time
cya later

last for now


----------



## Goblin

Bye Soni. See ya later. 

Last again


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Takin' last.


----------



## morbidmike

mine


----------



## Dark Star

Nope I am last!!


----------



## Evil Queen

La la la Last.


----------



## Dark Star

you know what happened last time.....


----------



## Evil Queen

Yeah I won.


----------



## Dark Star

I don't think so lady!


----------



## Evil Queen

What lady? Last!


----------



## Dark Star

I was trying to be nice .....LAST!


----------



## Evil Queen

Hahahaha! Last!


----------



## Dark Star

Move along......


----------



## Evil Queen

I am.


----------



## Dark Star

I did mean behind me ...lol


----------



## Evil Queen

That's alright as long as I stay behind you I'll always be last.


----------



## Dark Star

You think?


----------



## Goblin

Taking over last for the evening


----------



## Evil Queen

Yep, now cross the finish line so I can take last.


----------



## Goblin

Last


----------



## Soni

You have had last long enough my turn!!


----------



## morbidmike

game on mine


----------



## Goblin

Not long enough


----------



## morbidmike

me


----------



## Soni

Last is all mine!!!


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Ya gotta share


----------



## Goblin

After I'm dead and gone maybe


----------



## morbidmike

I win


----------



## Soni

Nope I win


----------



## Goblin

You both lost


----------



## Howlinmadjack

And I'm the winner


----------



## morbidmike

nope I won


----------



## Goblin

I win


----------



## Soni

Your all crazy because I won


----------



## Goblin

Winner


----------



## morbidmike

sorry gobby my win


----------



## Howlinmadjack

O.k. you all lose and I'll take last


----------



## morbidmike

mine again


----------



## Goblin

Won again


----------



## morbidmike

nope


----------



## Goblin

Yep


----------



## Soni

I'm last!!!


----------



## Goblin

You were


----------



## Howlinmadjack

not anymore


----------



## Goblin

I'm last again


----------



## Soni

Nope I am last


----------



## Spooky1

Not anymore


----------



## Goblin

You were last


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Runnin away with it


----------



## morbidmike

me its all me


----------



## Goblin

Fumbles. Intercepted


----------



## Howlinmadjack

runnin in the other direction


----------



## Goblin

Feel like I'm in a game of keep away. lol


----------



## Howlinmadjack

lol...and last


----------



## Goblin

Ever see the Pink Panther cartoon where everyone kept taking the bone away from each other?


----------



## morbidmike

yes and I won


----------



## Goblin

You lost


----------



## Soni

I'm last


----------



## Goblin

Not while I'm around


----------



## morbidmike

oh hell no


----------



## Goblin

Oh hell yes


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Lets get back to the pink panther


----------



## Goblin

I'm last


----------



## Howlinmadjack

I win


----------



## Goblin

So did I


----------



## Howlinmadjack

That's right, did.


----------



## Goblin

Winner


----------



## Dark Star

Last!


----------



## Goblin

Sorry. You're just next to last


----------



## Evil Queen

Last!


----------



## scareme

Winner!


----------



## Goblin

And I had to go and take it away from you too


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning, Last!


----------



## Dark Star

Yes Last.... you want to be mine.....


----------



## Evil Queen

Darned 2 timing last.


----------



## Dark Star

You can never trust him


----------



## Evil Queen

Maybe we should teach it a lesson.


----------



## Dark Star

By not posting last?


----------



## Evil Queen

Noooo, we'll just post last til it wears out.


----------



## Dark Star

Ok..


----------



## Evil Queen

Last one for me this morning, gotta get busy.


----------



## Dark Star

Me too....but I couldn't leave him with you  ....LAST!


----------



## Goblin

You're not, you're leaving last with me.......and it's a her not a him.


----------



## Evil Queen

Nope it's a him and he's mine.


----------



## Dark Star

Find your own!!! lol


----------



## Evil Queen

I did! This one!


----------



## scareme

I win again!


----------



## Goblin

Back to last once again!


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Jack's back and claiming last!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

May I?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

May you what?


----------



## Goblin

Taking last for the night


----------



## Dark Star

Nope MINE!


----------



## Goblin

Sorry DS.....but it's all mine!


----------



## Dark Star

I really want it.


----------



## Goblin

Too bad.......it's all mine


----------



## Zurgh

Sorry Gobbie! It is all temp-O-rary!

Even you!!!!!!

Winner now!~▒)○╫


----------



## Goblin

It's temporary for you maybe. Me, I'm still last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Is it morning already? Oh well I'll take last.


----------



## Soni

Good morning EQ!!

LAST!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nice day for a win


----------



## Goblin

Yeah it is


----------



## The Creepster

Win


----------



## Dark Star

Slippin in a little LAST here!


----------



## The Creepster

You missed a spot


----------



## Dark Star

Really? let me take care of that!!


----------



## The Creepster

good job!


----------



## Dark Star

Thanks, you are so supportive....LAST!


----------



## The Creepster

Its the cane


----------



## Dark Star

Your done with the walker now?


----------



## Goblin

Taking last for the evening


----------



## The Creepster

zip


----------



## Goblin

Last again


----------



## Howlinmadjack

I'll take over now


----------



## Dark Star

No it's ok I can handle it.


----------



## Goblin

Taking last again


----------



## Evil Queen

Another morning, another last.


----------



## Soni

Good Morning EQ

LAST!!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good morning Soni

Laster!


----------



## Soni

Last!!!


----------



## morbidmike

I accept the win


----------



## Soni

I accept last!!!!


----------



## morbidmike

my win no touchey


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Swipe


----------



## Soni

swiping last back from Jack!! I'm last!!!


----------



## morbidmike

crazy girl


I WIN


----------



## Soni

Nope I win!!!


----------



## Howlinmadjack

You lose


----------



## Soni

Sure I will take last place, thanks Jack!!!!


----------



## Howlinmadjack

You take last I win!!


----------



## Soni

Ok well I'm giving you last, I have to go get ready for work


LAST for now!!!


----------



## morbidmike

mine


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Bye Soni, have a great day!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hello, boys and girls!


----------



## Spooky1

Hi Honey


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi back


----------



## Soni

Last!!!


----------



## Goblin

Yes I am


----------



## Soni

No you are not I am


----------



## Goblin

Yes I am.


----------



## Soni

Yes I am!!!


----------



## Goblin

Don't you have some customers to growl at? lol


----------



## Soni

Oh we had one in here this morning I could of growled at, but I stayed in my office and let the front ladies take care of him. 

Last!!!


----------



## Goblin

Why did they take care of him last?


----------



## Soni

Your crazy Gobby and I am last!!!


----------



## Goblin

I'm last first and first to be last


----------



## Soni

I don't want to be at work!! Is it time to go home yet???


----------



## Goblin

Use the secret exit.....it'll bring you here
Be sure to leave the cardboard cut out so no one will know you're gone


----------



## Soni

ha ha I wish


----------



## Goblin

I'm still last though


----------



## Soni

I'm last now


----------



## Goblin

Not yet......maybe later


----------



## Dark Star

Nope it is mine again.


----------



## The Creepster

Wheres the soap?


----------



## Goblin

Taking back last once again


----------



## Soni

Move over Gobby I'm last now


----------



## Goblin

Yeahhhhh right.


----------



## Soni

Goblin said:


> Yeahhhhh right.


Thanks for agreeing with me!! I'm last


----------



## Goblin

Soni said:


> I'm sooooooooo next to last


 You got that right!


----------



## Soni

Your funny, but I'm last!!


----------



## Goblin

Soni said:


> Your funny, but I'm last!!


Now THAT is funny! 

Hahahahahahahahaha!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning, last!


----------



## Soni

Good Morning EQ how are you today??


----------



## Goblin

My first last of the day!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Winner!


----------



## Goblin

Yes I am!


----------



## Soni

No you are not!! I am


----------



## Goblin

You are what Soni?


----------



## SPOOKY J

I win!


----------



## Goblin

Nope. You just made it to second place


----------



## Howlinmadjack

winner


----------



## Goblin

Yes I am


----------



## Evil Queen

Good morning. I'm up and last!


----------



## Dark Star

And now I am!


----------



## Evil Queen

Now I am again.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I win again!


----------



## Evil Queen

Sorry my crystal ball says winning this game in not in your future.


----------



## Dark Star

And what does it say about me?


----------



## RoxyBlue

It says you lose


----------



## Dark Star

Awww come on....


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, really...


----------



## Dark Star

I insist!!


----------



## Evil Queen

My crystal ball has declared I am the winner.


----------



## Dark Star

I think you need to clean that! lol


----------



## Evil Queen

hahaha. Oh shoot I was using a snowglobe instead of my crystal.


----------



## RoxyBlue

While Evil Queen shakes the snowball, I slip by for a win


----------



## Evil Queen

I'll take it one last time, now on to dishes.


----------



## Dark Star

Yeah, I need to try and get something done too....but LAST!


----------



## Goblin

I shall take it from here. Last


----------



## fick209

My turn


----------



## Goblin

Times up!


----------



## Evil Queen

Last again.


----------



## RoxyBlue

No longer....


----------



## Goblin

Neither are you


----------



## The Creepster

ok


----------



## morbidmike

time for a win


----------



## Goblin

Yep. That's why I'm here


----------



## Wildcat

Been a while. Now I'm rested enough to carry the win.


----------



## Goblin

Too bad I took it away from you


----------



## Dark Star

It's mine now.


----------



## Goblin

You mean it was your's


----------



## morbidmike

tis I the great winner


----------



## Goblin

Now you're the great whiner, cause I just took last away from you


----------



## Howlinmadjack

All right enough with the whining from all of you, I'll just take it from here.


----------



## Goblin

And I'll take it right back


----------



## scareme

Win! Win! Win!


----------



## Goblin

Yes I did.


----------



## morbidmike

ahhh a morning win


----------



## fick209

Go back to bed Mike, I'll take it from here


----------



## Evil Queen

I'll take last now before starting my busy day.


----------



## Soni

I'm here and taking last


----------



## morbidmike

no your not


----------



## Soni

Yes I am!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you sure?


----------



## Soni

Very sure


----------



## RoxyBlue

Really?


----------



## The Creepster

Win!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ha!


----------



## Soni

Last!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

You were


----------



## Soni

I am


----------



## RoxyBlue

You am in second place, young lady:googly:


----------



## Soni

lol!! I am in last place


----------



## The Creepster

No...


----------



## RoxyBlue

No what?


----------



## The Creepster

I Win...


----------



## Goblin

My first last of the day


----------



## Dark Star

Last!


----------



## Goblin

Too bad I have to take it from you........NOT!


----------



## Dark Star

Your right, you didn't take it from me!!!


----------



## Evil Queen

Here and last!


----------



## Dark Star

I really hate taking this from you, but.....


----------



## Evil Queen

That's ok I'm just going to take it back again.


----------



## Goblin

Dark Star said:


> Your right, you didn't take it from me!!!


You never could beat me at Posts Last DS.


----------



## Soni

I'm here and taking last


----------



## Goblin

Sorry, I'm last here too!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Say good morning to a winner!


----------



## morbidmike

my win


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, mine


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good morning to you, too!


----------



## Evil Queen

Hmmm do dishes or post last....I'll post last.


----------



## The Creepster

Dish post


----------



## Evil Queen

Mine again.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Now mine


----------



## Evil Queen

Oh look it came back to me.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Well, we'll just have to fix that


----------



## Wildcat

Yes we will.


----------



## Dark Star

Good Morning everyone...did I mention I was LAST?


----------



## Goblin

My first last of the day!


----------



## Spooky1

I take a free moment to win.


----------



## Evil Queen

I'll take that moment now.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi, all!


----------



## Goblin

Back for last again


----------



## Dark Star

I think I will hold it a bit before I go


----------



## fick209

What are you trying to hold on to?


----------



## Goblin

Last is once again mine


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes it is


----------



## Goblin

I'm glad you agree with me Roxy


----------



## Soni

I'm here and taking last


----------



## Goblin

How was the field trip?


----------



## Soni

grrrrrrrr........... It was just lovely, ha ha!!


----------



## Goblin

What color did ya'll finally paint the museum?


----------



## Soni

Purple & Yellow, it was really pretty, lol!!!


----------



## Goblin

Did ya'll paint the park too?


----------



## Soni

Too cold to paint at the park brrrrrrrr............. it is in the 50's here.


----------



## Goblin

50 kids??? Wow!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dark Star

Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Yes! I'm last!


----------



## Goblin

No you're not.


----------



## Soni

back again and taking last


----------



## morbidmike

last is mine


----------



## Soni

wrong!! last is all mine


----------



## morbidmike

it is?


----------



## Soni

it sooooooooooooo is!!!!


----------



## morbidmike

silly girl this game is for boy's


----------



## Soni

Ha ha I can keep up, move over Mikey!


----------



## morbidmike

my win again?


----------



## Soni

*decorating last with pink frilly stuff to keep Mike out *


----------



## morbidmike

blow torch all gone win mine


----------



## Soni

ha ha!! I'm still last!


----------



## Goblin

Not anymore


----------



## Soni

Yes I am


----------



## Goblin

After me


----------



## Soni

Nope after me


----------



## morbidmike

ok


----------



## Goblin

Last again


----------



## Soni

I'm soooooooooo last!


----------



## Goblin

Your soooooooooo noooooooooooooooottttttttttttttt


----------



## Soni

I so am


----------



## Goblin

Soni said:


> I so am not last!


Finally admitted it


----------



## scareme

I win again!


----------



## Goblin

So did I


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last is mine!


----------



## Wildcat

Good morning. If you mean last place, I would agree.


----------



## Goblin

Taking last this bright sunny Saturday morning


----------



## RoxyBlue

It is a lovely day, isn't it?


----------



## Wildcat

Ba Humbug. It's snowing.....IN MAY!!!!
Oh well at least I win:jol:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Must be a Canadian thing - both snowing AND losing, bwahahaha!


----------



## Goblin

Taking last again


----------



## fick209

I'll take over from here, thanks


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi, Fick!


----------



## Goblin

Hi Roxy, come see me take last for the evening?


----------



## Zurgh

:googly:Sorry, Gobbiis! You cannot ever win! It is in the rules... Last Post wins... You cannot win! Boo who! If you want to win, post last... Not continuously....:googly:


----------



## Dark Star

Good Morning.......Zurgh don't you sleep?? lol

Oh yeah ...LAST!


----------



## Goblin

Taking last again.


----------



## morbidmike

last is mine


----------



## Goblin

Back for some more last


----------



## Evil Queen

I'll take a little Mother's Day last.


----------



## morbidmike

I see your mom's day last and raise you a lazy mike day last


----------



## Evil Queen

I do believe my mom's day trumps your lazy day, so I win.


----------



## morbidmike

FINE sheesh you get last before my last


----------



## Evil Queen

Noooo I get last after your last.


----------



## morbidmike

you can have half of my last


----------



## Evil Queen

Ok, I get the last half.


----------



## morbidmike

dammit


----------



## Goblin

Ya'll really didn't think I'd let you keep it very long, did you?


----------



## Evil Andrew

I appreciate how nicely you took care of it while I was away : )


----------



## Goblin

You ought to realize by now nobody takes what's mine!


----------



## nixie

OK guys, stop your bickering and just hand the whole thing over to me.


----------



## Goblin

Why sure Nixie............NOT!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning, I'll take over from here.


----------



## Dark Star

Well at least for a half hour...Morning!


----------



## Evil Queen

Morning DS!


----------



## Goblin

Taking over last now.


----------



## nixie

I win!


----------



## Evil Queen

Up until now you mean.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good morning!


----------



## Dark Star

I want Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Want in one hand....


----------



## Goblin

Back for more last.


----------



## Soni

Checking in & taking last!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Well, you had it for almost 30 minutes - not too shabby


----------



## Evil Queen

And 45 for you Roxy.


----------



## Spooky1

A not to shabby 40 minutes for you EQ


----------



## RoxyBlue

And only seven for you


----------



## Evil Queen

Last again!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I see "winner" in my future!


----------



## Goblin

You must have been seeing me.


----------



## fick209

I only see me


----------



## Goblin

Your seeing eye dog sees me last!


----------



## fick209

But I see me in place now


----------



## Goblin

Yes....second place


----------



## fick209

Who's in 2nd place?


----------



## Goblin

You are in second place


----------



## morbidmike

now first


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning. Now last.


----------



## nixie

Hello, just stopping by for the win...


----------



## Soni

Last!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I win!


----------



## nixie

me me me me me......


----------



## morbidmike

oh its so mine


----------



## nixie

but only for a few seconds


----------



## RoxyBlue

Now I win


----------



## The Creepster

Winn-A


----------



## RoxyBlue

You mean Lose-Ah!


----------



## The Creepster

No...I check the spelling


----------



## RoxyBlue

You still lose


----------



## fick209

So do you


----------



## The Creepster

And then there was ME


----------



## Goblin

My first last of the day


----------



## Dark Star

Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi, DS!


----------



## Goblin

Taking last again


----------



## Evil Queen

I'm last now.


----------



## Goblin

Not anymore


----------



## Spooky1

I'm first at being last.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You're first in my heart, which means I win in many ways


----------



## The Pod

Last!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi, Pod!


----------



## morbidmike

RoxyBlue said:


> You're first in my heart, which means I win in many ways


dont you 2 have some rowing to do GET A ROOM lol


----------



## RoxyBlue

^

I win


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

the whispering winds have led you astray....I win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hey, Fiend, long time, no see!


And you lose


----------



## morbidmike

I'm takeing a manley win please excuse madam


----------



## Dark Star

I am taking a move over buddy....LAST is mine!!


----------



## morbidmike

ohhhh shame on you I am the winner


----------



## Soni

Last!!!!


----------



## morbidmike

sweetie your not


----------



## Soni

Yes I am, silly boy!!!


----------



## scareme

Win!


----------



## Goblin

Neither of you are!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yay!


----------



## Dark Star

hey you guys...look who is in LAST!!

Hi Soni!! Long time no see...


----------



## Soni

Hey DS how are you?

last!!


----------



## Goblin

Last again!


----------



## morbidmike

its all mine now


----------



## The Pod

Last again!


----------



## Goblin

Hi Pod. Last


----------



## The Pod

Hi Gob.... Except I'm last....


----------



## Dark Star

Great Soni!!! Hi Pod, Goblin....

Last is mine....muhahahahaha


----------



## The Pod

No No No!!!!


----------



## Goblin

I'm afraid last is mine DS


----------



## Dark Star

Afraid not...sorry...


----------



## Goblin

Last is all mine again


----------



## Soni

Last is all mine now!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Don't think so, missy


----------



## Goblin

Cause it's all mine!


----------



## The Pod

Last is mine!


----------



## Goblin

Nope. It's still mine


----------



## debbie5

I would like to announce that this thread is officially closed and that I am the winner. No posts past mine will be included in the running. 

I AM THE WINNER.

Thank you, and good night.


----------



## Goblin

If that were the case I would've won 6 weeks ago.


----------



## Haunted Hot Sauce

So how do you win this game? Oh wait...I just did! Yay me!


----------



## Goblin

Too bad it was just temporary


----------



## morbidmike

well its mine now


----------



## Evil Queen

Better check again.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I checked - I won


----------



## Dark Star

Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


----------



## Goblin

Taking last for the afternoon


----------



## The Pod

last


----------



## RoxyBlue

I win again!


----------



## Dark Star

But it is always so short lived Roxy.


----------



## Evil Queen

my turn again


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm back for the win!


----------



## Dark Star

No let me...please


----------



## RoxyBlue

Love to oblige, but I really can't


----------



## Dark Star

You sure?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Positive


----------



## Dark Star

But I need my 1000! LOL


----------



## RoxyBlue

Keep trying


----------



## Goblin

Last is once again mine


----------



## Dark Star

Not now.


----------



## Goblin

Still is


----------



## Dark Star

Wow no one wants it? I'll take it!


----------



## morbidmike

mine


----------



## Dark Star

I don't think so pumpkin.


----------



## Goblin

Cause it's all mine pumpkin.


----------



## Evil Andrew

win


----------



## Goblin

Taking last for the rest of the night


----------



## scareme

Well that lasted an hour, then I won.


----------



## Goblin

You didn't even keep it that long!


----------



## fick209

Well, the win is all mine now


----------



## Spooky1

A morning win for me


----------



## Goblin

Too bad I had to take it from you.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Win!


----------



## Goblin

Yes I just did


----------



## The Creepster

Win


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi, Creep!


----------



## Soni

Last


----------



## Goblin

Yes I am


----------



## The Creepster

Hey Roxy...WINNA


----------



## Soni

I'm back to take last


----------



## Goblin

So am I


----------



## The Creepster

lame


----------



## Goblin

Last one last time. Got to go out for a while, Back later. See ya!


----------



## Dark Star

Poor last left all alone....I'll take it!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thanks for picking it up for me


----------



## morbidmike

this last tastes funny


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ha!


----------



## morbidmike

cheater


----------



## Dark Star

Last needs a nap...let me take him...


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thanks for taking him out so I could win, DS.


----------



## morbidmike

all mine now


----------



## Spooky1

Not any more MM


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi, honey!


----------



## Spooky1

Hi back Roxy


----------



## Evil Queen

Time for last to come out and play.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Now I'm here


----------



## Evil Queen

me too


----------



## Dark Star

Pass the little guy here


----------



## Evil Queen

I think he needs to be changed.


----------



## Dark Star

lol.....But I am his favorite


----------



## Evil Queen

Thanks for changing that stinky mess DS, I'll take him now.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Glad you guys did all the cleaning before I got here


----------



## Evil Queen

I don't think so Roxy, we left the laundry for you to do.


----------



## Spooky1

She's busy doing my laundry


----------



## Dark Star

can someone do mine?


----------



## Evil Queen

I'm just going to burn all mine. Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I smell smoke


----------



## Goblin

Should someone call the fire department?


----------



## Dark Star

Just a quick LAST!


----------



## Spooky1

You're last no more, DS!


----------



## Dark Star

Awww come on Spooky....please


----------



## morbidmike

no


----------



## Goblin

Last is all mine!


----------



## Dark Star

Last!


----------



## Goblin

I'll take it from here DS


----------



## Hellrazor

Game over... Yatzi!


----------



## morbidmike

awwww stretch ............yawn..........WIN


----------



## fick209

My turn!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! I'll be last for awhile.


----------



## The Creepster

Ok


----------



## Goblin

First last of the weekend


----------



## Dark Star

Good Morning Everyone.....LAST!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good morning DS.


----------



## Dark Star

How are you this sunny morning?


----------



## Evil Queen

Good and last.


----------



## Hellrazor

not anymore.


----------



## Dark Star

Your right cause it is MINE!!


----------



## Goblin

Not anymore.


----------



## Dark Star

Going in for the win!


----------



## Evil Queen

Awww you slipped and fell. I'm last.


----------



## Dark Star

You tripped me!!!


----------



## Evil Queen

Muahahaha.


----------



## Dark Star

You are Evil, Evil I tell you......


----------



## RoxyBlue

And I am GOOD at this game!


----------



## Spooky1

Your good Roxy, and I'm last


----------



## Dark Star

Sorry I need a fix....


----------



## scareme

I win again!


----------



## DarkLore

I haven't won in a long time. So here's to me. I win.


----------



## scareme

Here is to you! But now I win.


----------



## Goblin

Not anymore. I just took it away from you!


----------



## Dark Star

And for the the 10,000th post in LAST....ME!


----------



## morbidmike

10,001 and I'm the last one


----------



## Dark Star

Sorry snookums...did I wake you?


----------



## morbidmike

awwww hunny bunny I cant let you have last


----------



## Dark Star

But I really want it sugar plum....


----------



## Soni

Wow!! You two woke up happy  lol!! Move over sweetie pies I'm taking last!!


----------



## Evil Queen

I think I just got a cavity. Gotta wash all the syrup off of last.


----------



## Dark Star

You better take care of that....I will hold on to last for you.


----------



## Goblin

First last of the day.


----------



## Evil Queen

Now that it's not all sticky I'll take last.


----------



## Dark Star

Hey are you holding my LAST?


----------



## Goblin

No. I am


----------



## Dark Star

Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Laster!


----------



## Spooky1

Lastest!


----------



## Evil Queen

Lastinator.


----------



## Spooky1

I'm back


----------



## Goblin

You're just not last


----------



## Dark Star

No I am.


----------



## Evil Queen

We could share last, DS.


----------



## Dark Star

Oh yes we could....


----------



## RoxyBlue

No sharing - I win!


----------



## Spooky1

Won't you share with me?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I share everything with you - except LAST!:googly:


----------



## Evil Queen

Spoken like a true gamer.


----------



## Goblin

Taking over last for the rest of the night


----------



## morbidmike

my last NO TOUCHEY!!!!!


----------



## Evil Queen

Ewwww you got your cooties on it!


----------



## debbie5

ME me me! I WIN!

Or it gets the hose again....


----------



## morbidmike

MY win!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Evil Queen

You lose, I win!


----------



## Spooky1

Hope you enjoyed your win, it's over now.


----------



## RoxyBlue

So is yours


----------



## Dark Star

One quick last...


----------



## Goblin

My first last of the day.


----------



## morbidmike

mine


----------



## Dark Star

Hey sugar pie, can I please have my last?


----------



## Goblin

Hope I don't go into a diabetic coma from taking this sugar-coated last!


----------



## Spooky1

Enough sweets for you, I'm last now.


----------



## Dark Star

Awww Spooky you really want me to have it don't you?


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, he doesn't


----------



## Dark Star

Roxy did I tell you how lovely you look today?.....LAST!


----------



## Spooky1

How nice of you to say that to my lovely wife, but I'm last now!


----------



## Evil Queen

Nuh uh, I am.


----------



## Dark Star

Working my way to 1000 one LAST at a time.....


----------



## Spooky1

Working my way to 10,000, last now


----------



## Dark Star

Did I mention how dashing you look today Spooky?......lol


----------



## Spooky1

You're so kind DS, I really hate to take last from you.


----------



## Dark Star

I know your busy...its no trouble for me to take it...really.


----------



## Spooky1

It's all yours DS, I can go home now.


----------



## Goblin

No more trouble than it is for me to take it from you either.


----------



## Spooky Chick

Hello! I guess i win,for now...


----------



## Dark Star

Sorry winning is so fleeting in this game...


----------



## Evil Queen

I'll take the lead for now.


----------



## Dark Star

sorry....I need last


----------



## Evil Queen

You _need_ it?


----------



## Dark Star

yeah lol


----------



## Evil Queen

Will you shrivel up and die without it?


----------



## Dark Star

I might.


----------



## Evil Queen

Now _that_ I have to see.


----------



## Dark Star

maybe later lol


----------



## Evil Queen

Awwww. I guess I'll just keep taking last.


----------



## Goblin

Taking last for the night.


----------



## Evil Andrew

win


----------



## RoxyBlue

Now I win!


----------



## Evil Andrew

win win


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


----------



## Evil Queen

Last once again.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You were saying...?


----------



## Dark Star

I win?


----------



## Evil Queen

No she said I win.


----------



## Dark Star

I don't think so Missy!


----------



## Evil Queen

Oh here I am again!


----------



## Dark Star

Oh and Look so am I!!!


----------



## Evil Queen

Move it woman!


----------



## scareme

Excuse me will I win.


----------



## Goblin

You would if I wasn't here.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning. Last!


----------



## morbidmike

no good morning no last MINE


----------



## Evil Queen

Don't you have housework to do?


----------



## morbidmike

yes but I manning the last position


----------



## Evil Queen

Manning? Last I heard you were switching teams. Hahahaha


----------



## RoxyBlue

Winner here!


----------



## morbidmike

looser up there^^^^^


----------



## RoxyBlue

You mean up there^


----------



## morbidmike

nope there^


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, I'm pretty sure it's ^


----------



## debbie5

Mike can't run in heels, so he's LAST.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Rookies (shakes head and wins)


----------



## Goblin

First last of the day!


----------



## debbie5

I win.


----------



## Goblin

So did I


----------



## The Pod

last


----------



## Dark Star

I am soo LAST!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Now I am


----------



## Goblin

You mean you were


----------



## Dark Star

On last post before I go out...


----------



## Goblin

Well if you don't come back we'll all have a good cry!


----------



## debbie5

Start weeping cuz I win.


----------



## Spooky1

I finish Lassssssst


----------



## Goblin

But not fast enough to beat me


----------



## Spooky Chick

Your all wrong, i'm last


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, you're not


----------



## Evil Queen

Last!


----------



## Goblin

Yes I am


----------



## morbidmike

all mine


----------



## Dark Star

Oh I am so LAST...snuggle muffin!


----------



## Goblin

While you an snuggle muffin hash it out I'll take last!


----------



## morbidmike

snuggle muffin takes last sorry gobby wobby and snookie wookie


----------



## fick209

enough, I win!


----------



## The Creepster

Might makes right!!!!!!!!! Its mine


----------



## Evil Queen

And the meek shall inherit the last.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm not meek and I inherit anyway


----------



## Spooky1

What's yours is mine


----------



## Dark Star

Good Morning!


----------



## Evil Queen

Morning DS. Last!


----------



## Dark Star

As you can see I got up really early....not! lol


----------



## RoxyBlue

I win


----------



## Evil Queen

Not yet Roxy.


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, really, I'm last


----------



## Dark Star

no let me...


----------



## Evil Queen

'scuse me woman on a mission coming thru.


----------



## Dark Star

You know I need this LAST!


----------



## Evil Queen

What you need is one more post.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Go, DS!

And I win!


----------



## Dark Star

Oh my 1000th HAS to be LAST!!!


----------



## Evil Queen

Sorry Roxy no win for you today. lol


----------



## RoxyBlue

Think so, do you?


----------



## Dark Star

Oh I feel so much better now.......LAST!!!


----------



## Evil Queen

Isn't it a relief? Being last that is.


----------



## Dark Star

I don't know, you tell me.


----------



## Evil Queen

Feels pretty good right now.lol


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes it does


----------



## Spooky1

I 'm last, at last


----------



## RoxyBlue

(psst, hi, honey!)


----------



## Dark Star

Oh I am so Last!!


----------



## morbidmike

mine


----------



## Dark Star

Pooky let me have it.


----------



## Goblin

Pooky don't have last anymore


----------



## morbidmike

do toooooooo


----------



## Goblin

Do not


----------



## morbidmike

Do 2


----------



## Dark Star

Come on sweet cakes....I really want last!


----------



## Goblin

Sweet cakes doesn't have last


----------



## Dark Star

No, cause he gave it to me.


----------



## Goblin

Better check again. I took last from him hours ago

See. Here it is-------------------------------> LAST


----------



## Evil Queen

Looks like last is up for grabs, so I'll grab it.


----------



## CB_Christmas

IM WINNING!!!! (what now?)


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Your LOSING....(and thats about it!!!)


----------



## Evil Queen

What now? Give it to me of course.


----------



## Dark Star

Oh let me hold it..


----------



## Evil Queen

Hands off missy, last is mine!


----------



## Howlinmadjack

yoink!!


----------



## Goblin

Too bad I have to take it away from you


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Hey Goblin, how ya been? Still taking last though!


----------



## Goblin

Fine. You?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Doing fine, been really busy lately!! Last!!


----------



## Goblin

I've been busy taking last


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Wow...I think I've been away too long...lol!!


----------



## Goblin

Ooops. Took last again!


----------



## Howlinmadjack

And I'm here to take it back!!


----------



## Goblin

Too bad you failed


----------



## Howlinmadjack

I haven't failed, I'm still last!!


----------



## Goblin

Naw. I just let you believe that


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Reality is what we make of it!!


----------



## Goblin

No....what I make it to be


----------



## Howlinmadjack

I live in a reality in which I always win!!


----------



## Goblin

I live in one where I never lose


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Seems like we share the reality!!


----------



## Goblin

I destroy all other realitys and replace them with mine


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Funny, I don't feel any different.


----------



## Goblin

You won't.....You're just not last


----------



## CB_Christmas

yoink!!


----------



## Goblin

Still last


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Taking last again!!


----------



## Goblin

No you're not


----------



## Howlinmadjack

I do believe I'm last


----------



## Goblin

Well....You've been wrong before


----------



## CB_Christmas

Well look whos winning now Gobby!! thats right! not you!!
not expecting this to last long tho.........*sigh*


----------



## Evil Queen

You were so right. Good Morning!


----------



## fick209

Good Morning to you as well


----------



## RoxyBlue

And to you!


----------



## The Creepster

WIN...with SIN


----------



## RoxyBlue

Win - with virtue


----------



## The Creepster

Awww thats no fun!


----------



## Dark Star

Hey Creepster! What are you doing with my LAST?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Actually, I think it's mine


----------



## The Creepster

No its MINE!


----------



## Dark Star

Come on guys...look at my wee little post count...


----------



## Evil Queen

Guess you should get busy posting more so you won't have a wee post count.


----------



## Dark Star

Hey I like my post and run technique


----------



## RoxyBlue

While you cherish your posts, I win!


----------



## Dark Star

You talk sweet to my last..while I run off with him ok?


----------



## RoxyBlue

You succumb to my sweet talk and give me last


----------



## Goblin

Nothing like the first last of the day!


----------



## morbidmike

me


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi, Mike!


----------



## Goblin

Good afternoon Roxy.


----------



## Dark Star

Last!


----------



## Goblin

Yes I am


----------



## Evil Queen

Last again.


----------



## Dark Star

Oh no you don't...


----------



## RoxyBlue

May I?


----------



## Dark Star

Only if I can have it back.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Okay, but not right now


----------



## Dark Star

now? You know how impatient I am lol


----------



## RoxyBlue

Patience is a virtue


----------



## Dark Star

You think? lol


----------



## Evil Queen

We all need to be more virtuous.


----------



## Dark Star

Do we have to??


----------



## Evil Queen

No. Hahahaha!


----------



## RoxyBlue

While you talk amongst yourselves, I win again!


----------



## Dark Star

It's OK Roxy...really.


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Yoink, the sound you just heard was jack snatching away the win....lol...


----------



## Dark Star

And me taking it back.


----------



## Evil Queen

And me taking it from DS.


----------



## Dark Star

And you handing it back


----------



## Evil Queen

And you giving it back to me again.


----------



## Dark Star

Give it here Missy!!


----------



## Evil Queen

No _you_ give it here, Missy!!!


----------



## Dark Star

Am I going to have to get rough???


----------



## Evil Queen

Bring it sister!


----------



## Dark Star

You think I can't take you ???? LOL


----------



## Evil Queen

oh you can try lol


----------



## Dark Star

How is this?.....LAST!!!


----------



## Evil Queen

Not good enough! LAST!!!!!!


----------



## Dark Star

OK one more for the night, and you better not even think about taking it.....


----------



## Evil Queen

Na Na Na Na Na!


----------



## Goblin

I'm back for all the last I can carry!


----------



## morbidmike

my win dummm dummm dummmmmm!!!


----------



## Dark Star

Good Morning last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good morning, last is mine again.


----------



## Dark Star

Good Morning!
I thought I left you in second last night???


----------



## morbidmike

sorry gals you 2 have a cat fight while I win


----------



## Dark Star

Sorry my little carrot cake....It is mine!


----------



## The Creepster

Mine


----------



## Dark Star

Don't make me get rough with you too!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I win!


----------



## The Creepster

Thats it your all going to pay


----------



## RoxyBlue

Send me a bill, loser boy:googly:


----------



## The Creepster

Time to WIN


----------



## RoxyBlue

Your time is up


----------



## The Creepster

Your right...


----------



## RoxyBlue

Of course I am


----------



## The Creepster

Every time!


----------



## Goblin

I'll take last now.


----------



## Dark Star

Last!


----------



## The Creepster

Nah


----------



## Dark Star

You sure?


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I win


----------



## Evil Queen

Now I win.


----------



## Dark Star

Darn this is hard to hold...lol


----------



## Evil Queen

DS get a grip. Hahahaha


----------



## Dark Star

OK, I got it.


----------



## Evil Queen

I don't know what you got but it ain't last.


----------



## Dark Star

I think so...


----------



## morbidmike

mine you hear me???


----------



## Dark Star

Mike you promised me last!


----------



## Goblin

Too bad it isn't his to give anymore


----------



## Evil Queen

Nor is it yours.


----------



## Spooky1

I think I'll be last for the rest of the night.


----------



## Dark Star

Sorry Spooky....


----------



## Goblin

Cause I have last all sewed up for the night.


----------



## morbidmike

cut the string I win


----------



## Dark Star

you only think.....


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning. Last!


----------



## Goblin

I win. New game..........

Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Nope same ol game and I'm last.


----------



## Dark Star

You only think you were last.....


----------



## Goblin

Seems you have the same problem


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Win!!


----------



## Spooky1

I jump into last


----------



## Goblin

And back out just as quick


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*I win again.*


----------



## Evil Queen

So you thought.


----------



## Goblin

Last is all mine now!


----------



## Spooky1

You had last long enough, mine now


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Ditto


----------



## RoxyBlue

Shall I win now?


----------



## Spooky1

Shall take your place in last?


----------



## Evil Queen

I'll be last at least once today.


----------



## Dark Star

I would let you have it longer ..but you know I want it.


----------



## Evil Queen

Ok just one more time then.


----------



## Goblin

Taking the very first last of the day


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning. Last!


----------



## fick209

My turn


----------



## RoxyBlue

Now my turn to win


----------



## Evil Queen

My turn again.


----------



## Dark Star

Good morning...my Last!


----------



## Goblin

It was your's


----------



## Dark Star

Nope it is mine.


----------



## Goblin

Maybe one day DS, but not today.


----------



## Evil Queen

My turn.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Winnah!


----------



## Dark Star

hey Roxy...did you have a good birthday?


----------



## Evil Queen

Must have she's still partying lol.


----------



## Dark Star

LOL... last again then


----------



## Evil Queen

Me too.


----------



## Dark Star

Ok you can have it for a bit...gotta go work out...sooo excited 

Where is Creepster when I need motivation LOL


----------



## Evil Queen

Feel the PAIN DS! PAIN is good! How's that?


----------



## Spooky1

I feel the pain even when I'm not working out, is that good? By the way, winna!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi, honey!


----------



## Goblin

Back for another helping of last


----------



## Dark Star

I think you have had enough


----------



## RoxyBlue

Bwahahaha! Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Me's last now.


----------



## Dark Star

Oh yeah?


----------



## Evil Queen

Well I was til you came along, and now I am again.


----------



## Spooky1

Not any more, Queeny my dear


----------



## morbidmike

no mine!!!!


----------



## Spooky1

Go spend your $500 Mike, I win


----------



## Evil Queen

Not quite yet Spooky.


----------



## Spooky Chick

Spooky is as spooky does...


----------



## Evil Andrew

Evil is..... well, ...Evil


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good shall prevail over evil!


----------



## Goblin

I'll just take last and run with it


----------



## Evil Queen

One more last then off to bed.


----------



## Goblin

Looks like I have last all to myself now.


----------



## scareme

Except I'm winning now.


----------



## Dark Star

And now it looks like I am


----------



## Goblin

Too bad I have to take it away from you again!


----------



## morbidmike

mine


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning. Not yours Mike, Mine.


----------



## Dark Star

Good Morning ....my Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

My last again.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi, everybody!


----------



## Goblin

Hi Roxy. Come to see me take last again?


----------



## Evil Queen

Here I am again.


----------



## Dark Star

me too...


----------



## RoxyBlue

Well, well...


----------



## Goblin

Here I am last again!


----------



## Goblin

Here I am last again


----------



## Goblin

Goblin said:


> Here I am last again


Wow! Deja Vu! 
Stupid thing keeps repeating itself!


----------



## Evil Queen

3 posts in a row and still not last.


----------



## Spooky1

A Queen should never go last, allow me.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Woot!


----------



## Dark Star

yeah there is a Woot off....but I am last!


----------



## Goblin

You mean you were.


----------



## Evil Queen

Oh look I'm last again.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Really?


----------



## morbidmike

please bow to the master of last I said BOW PEASANTS


----------



## RoxyBlue

I bow to no one!


----------



## morbidmike

how about me??I'm nobody


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, and no


----------



## morbidmike

this last is mine


----------



## Evil Queen

Are you ready to get slapped again Mike? Last is mine.


----------



## Dark Star

Oh slapping!! goody....LAST!


----------



## Spooky1

Not any longer


----------



## Dark Star

oh come on...


----------



## Spooky1

Okay you got to have last for 24 minutes, times up


----------



## Dark Star

just a minute or two more?


----------



## Evil Queen

ok you got 20 minutes more now it's my turn.


----------



## Dark Star

Mine I tell you.....LOL


----------



## Evil Queen

Now give that back!


----------



## Dark Star

Hey....


----------



## Evil Queen

Now you're gonna get it!


----------



## Dark Star

Oh you think you scare me do you??


----------



## Evil Queen

You'd better run!


----------



## Dark Star

oh someone besides Mike needs a slapping...lol


----------



## Evil Queen

Ha! you missed!


----------



## Dark Star

oops watch that step!!


----------



## Evil Queen

Trippin again DS?


----------



## Dark Star

Wasn't that YOU!


----------



## Evil Queen

Nope still last.


----------



## Dark Star

yes I am.......


----------



## Evil Queen

No, I am.


----------



## Dark Star

Hey miss Evil do I have to take it from you??


----------



## Evil Queen

You can try but I hope you brought your muscle.


----------



## Dark Star

Hey you know I have been working out......bring it on girl!!


----------



## Evil Queen

EQ bulldozes right over DS.


----------



## Dark Star

Oh... is that In N Out burger over there???? ....LAST!


----------



## Evil Queen

Mmmm double double DS, wouldn't you like to have one? Too bad you have to be last to get one.


----------



## Dark Star

no sauce extra onion?


----------



## Evil Queen

thought you were on a DIET


----------



## Dark Star

Can I just smell it? LOL


----------



## Evil Queen

nope not one little sniff


----------



## Dark Star

I guess no licking then? LOL


----------



## Evil Queen

Oh come on! That's not fair!


----------



## Dark Star

hahahahaha!! LAST!


----------



## Evil Queen

Brat!! Last!


----------



## Dark Star

One last...last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Me too, laster than you.


----------



## nixie

lastest


----------



## Goblin

The Master Laster has reclaimed his last once again!


----------



## morbidmike

the earliest laster of the lasting posting committee


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Dark Star

Hey don't touch ...my Last!

Oh and Good Morning!!


----------



## Evil Queen

Well look who crawled out of the darkness. And it's my last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Morning, ladies and Mike


----------



## Dark Star

Morning Roxy...see you were holding my last for me


----------



## RoxyBlue

Now that you've had a chance to look at the last, I'll take it back and keep it in a safe place.


----------



## Dark Star

Hey don't you run off with my last!


----------



## Goblin

My first last of the day!


----------



## Evil Queen

I'm just bursting at the seams with lastiness!


----------



## Goblin

Back for more last


----------



## fick209

Quickly sneaking in for the win


----------



## Goblin

Sneaking in and taking it back


----------



## Evil Queen

Storming in and taking last!


----------



## Goblin

Taking back last despite the stormy weather


----------



## Dark Star

Good Morning...and Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Last one to lose, you mean


----------



## Dark Star

No I don't think so ...


----------



## morbidmike

you dont win I do


----------



## Dark Star

But buttercream....it is mine!


----------



## morbidmike

you too sexy to be last so I'll take the burden for you


----------



## Goblin

I'll take it from you and neither of you have to worry


----------



## fick209

You had it long enough, I'll take it from here


----------



## Goblin

On last last before I head out to Martinsville.


----------



## Evil Queen

Ding dong the Goblin's gone, and I'm last!


----------



## Dark Star

Oh you think so do you?


----------



## Evil Queen

Yeppers.


----------



## Dark Star

Ok, one more before I go workout and it better be here when I get back....or there will be some butt kicking...


----------



## Evil Queen

Hahaha you won't be able to lift your leg to kick anybody's butt.


----------



## Dark Star

My legs are good, it is my arms....LOL


----------



## Goblin

Then allow me to relieve you of that heavy last.


----------



## Evil Queen

Back to take last again.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I win!


----------



## Spooky1

In a photo finish, I win


----------



## Dark Star

Last!!


----------



## Evil Queen

Last for the last time tonight.


----------



## nixie

I win! Good night!


----------



## Goblin

Looks like I have last for the rest of the night.......as usual!


----------



## morbidmike

morning all I win


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning. I'm last, sorry Mike.


----------



## fick209

Sorry Evil Queen, my turn


----------



## Dark Star

Morning , now mine!


----------



## Evil Queen

Back to me.


----------



## Dark Star

You think you can just come in here and take it??


----------



## Evil Queen

Yeah.


----------



## Dark Star

Well then I will just take it back!!


----------



## Evil Queen

And I'll just take it back from you.


----------



## Dark Star

Oh look I think there is another last over there >>>>


----------



## scareme

Except I'm the winner.


----------



## Goblin

Nope. You're just next to last like all the other last wannabe's


----------



## scareme

Including you!


----------



## Goblin

Nope. I am the Master Laster.


----------



## scareme

But I'm the weiner winner!


----------



## Goblin

What do you do with all the weiners you win?


----------



## scareme

A cook out on Memorial Day! Another weiner!


----------



## Goblin

Last again


----------



## scareme

And another wiener win!


----------



## Goblin

You're a next to last weiner


----------



## scareme

How do you figure that?


----------



## Goblin

Well, you can't be last cause I am....therefore.....you're next to last!


----------



## scareme

Add that up again, because I'm last.


----------



## Goblin

You're where last was ten minutes ago. It's with me now

Got to run a few errands. Back later..........and I better not find any scratches on my last when
I get back or there'll be HECK to pay!


----------



## scareme

Keying your last, and getting ready to pay heck, cause I win!


----------



## Dark Star

I can take it from here.


----------



## Evil Queen

Are you sure?


----------



## Dark Star

Absolutely...


----------



## Evil Queen

I really don't think you've thought this thru.


----------



## morbidmike

this last is mine


----------



## Dark Star

Hey sugar pie.....my last ..


----------



## Spooky1

Sorry sweetie, I'm last now


----------



## Dark Star

You know how much I love Last Spooky...


----------



## Spooky1

Do tell


----------



## Dark Star

Well I don't love, love it....But I do love it!


----------



## Evil Queen

Do you love it enough to try to take it from me?


----------



## Dark Star

No problem......


----------



## Evil Queen

Try and catch me!


----------



## Dark Star

you are going to have to run faster than that.....


----------



## morbidmike

ah my last so sweet


----------



## Dark Star

But not as sweet as you....tiger


----------



## morbidmike

oh honey bear !!!! last is mine


----------



## Dark Star

But I know you were just keeping it for me gumdrop....


----------



## Evil Queen

I have got to get last out of here before it gets ill.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did someone call for medical assistance?


----------



## Spooky1

I'll play doctor with you Roxy.


----------



## morbidmike

you two sillies LAst


----------



## Goblin

Taking back last again


----------



## Evil Queen

Oh look I'm still up and last.


----------



## Goblin

So am I


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Dark Star

Good Morning everyone....my last!


----------



## Goblin

Last is all mine now.


----------



## Evil Queen

Now it's mine again.


----------



## Dark Star

Stopping in to take last while everyone is out.


----------



## Evil Queen

Who's out? Not me.


----------



## Spooky Chick

I win !!!


----------



## fick209

Here I am again


----------



## Dark Star

Last!


----------



## Goblin

Yes I am.


----------



## Dark Star

Not now..


----------



## Spooky1

My turn now


----------



## nixie

To quote my toddler, "MINE!!!!"


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love winning


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

Boy I haven't won this for a while!


----------



## Goblin

Looks like your losing streak is still continuing!


----------



## Zurgh

Yours, as well!!!:googly:

Hi, Gobbie! How's life, as a winner, that is?


----------



## Goblin

Hello Zurgh. Come to take lessons from the Master Laster?


----------



## Zurgh

Sure! When do I teach your Winner Basics class, LOL! You Crack me up! I bow before the limitless post-ability of the great Goblin! You must type way faster than my 2&1/2-3 letter words-a-min, or Have a pocket-time realm....Haahahahah.... I could try to challenge ya on this level, but I shall respect my elders & learn from there wisdom (or lack thereof!) I win, but I'm sure your next!:googly:


----------



## Goblin

Oh come now Zurgh. Did you really think you could catch the Master twice with the "wait till he's gone and post" trick. I allowed you to think I had left then came back and took last away from you again. Of course, you have to ask yourself now, is he gone or merely wearing his cloak of invisibility?


----------



## Evil Queen

Wow it sure got a little thick in here last night. Not to worry I power washed last and it's sparkling clean again. And mine!


----------



## Spooky1

Oops, did I leave muddy foot prints on my way to last?


----------



## Dark Star

Good Morning!!
Thanks for cleaning up EQ.....I will take last now!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Let's keep it simple - I win


----------



## Goblin

Even simpler......you lose


----------



## morbidmike

Mine


----------



## Dark Star

Morning puddin.....I am last!


----------



## Goblin

Ewwwwwwwwwwwwww. Who got last all sticky?


----------



## Dark Star

Wasn't me....LAST!


----------



## Evil Queen

Me either. Last!


----------



## Dark Star

I am last of the last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Scoot over there woman.


----------



## Dark Star

Hey don't make me call you names!!!


----------



## Evil Queen

Bahahahaha!


----------



## Dark Star

You......lol


----------



## Evil Queen

Did it again!


----------



## Dark Star

DS ....goes and fetches a stick!


----------



## Evil Queen

Here girl, I'll throw the stick for you again.


----------



## Dark Star

This wont hurt a bit!!


----------



## Evil Queen

Missed me!


----------



## Dark Star

Stand still..will you!


----------



## Evil Queen

Na na na na na!


----------



## Goblin

While you're singing I'll take last.


----------



## fick209

Nice duet, however I'll take it from here


----------



## Evil Queen

Ummm nope.


----------



## Spooky1

Mind if I cut in?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thanks for asking


----------



## Goblin

Taking last for the rest of the night


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Happy Memorial Day! Last!


----------



## Goblin

My first last of the day!


----------



## Evil Queen

Last again.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good afternoon, EQ!


----------



## Evil Queen

Evenin, Roxy!


----------



## Goblin

Last again


----------



## Dark Star

My last!


----------



## Goblin

Not anymore


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Goblin

My very first last of June.


----------



## Dark Star

Too bad I have to take it away....


----------



## Goblin

You didn't.


----------



## rottincorps

BURRRP!....I win


----------



## Spooky Chick

Did not!!!


----------



## rottincorps

yup....I think soooo


----------



## Evil Queen

Nope, try again.


----------



## Goblin

Last once again


----------



## Evil Queen

Last twice again.


----------



## Evil Andrew

I win !


----------



## Goblin

I'm afraid not


----------



## nixie

I win!


----------



## Dark Star

Last!!!


----------



## Goblin

Yes I am DS. Thanks for noticing.


----------



## Zurgh

Win!


----------



## Goblin

Yes I have.


----------



## fick209

What a beautiful morning


----------



## Dark Star

Good Morning everyone...LAST!


----------



## Goblin

Yes I am


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Evening gamers, I'm last.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Win


----------



## Evil Queen

I'm last yet again.


----------



## Goblin

Not anymore.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i win


----------



## Dark Star

Last wants me!!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

iWin


----------



## Dark Star

Sorry...no...


----------



## Evil Queen

Last is all mine! muahahahaha!


----------



## Goblin

Not anymore


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Surprise! I'm taking over the night shift


----------



## Goblin

Surprise. I'm taking it back!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last again!


----------



## fick209

My turn


----------



## Evil Queen

Ok but just this once.


----------



## Goblin

Last is all mine again


----------



## fick209

I'll take last again


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi, Fick!


----------



## Dark Star

Good Morning!


----------



## NytDreams

Nope, sorry...it's ME now! :googly:


----------



## Dark Star

Hey I let you have it for 15 minutes!!!


----------



## Goblin

Taking back last again


----------



## fick209

Back to me


----------



## RoxyBlue

And now me!


----------



## Goblin

Not anymore


----------



## Dark Star

Oh who left LAST all alone.....


----------



## Evil Queen

I knew I left last somewhere.


----------



## Dark Star

yeah it is over here!!


----------



## Goblin

Nope. I got it.


----------



## Evil Queen

I got it back again.


----------



## Spooky Chick

Not so fast Evil Queen...


----------



## Dark Star

Thanks spooky chick!!


----------



## Evil Queen

EQ in for the steal!


----------



## Mr_Chicken

sneak attack!


----------



## Goblin

Interception! Another big win for Goblin!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! I'm laster than everyone else.


----------



## fick209

Good Morning Evil Queen


----------



## Dark Star

Good Morning Everyone. ...LAST!


----------



## Evil Queen

One more then it's off to take the kids to school. I expect last to be here when I get back.


----------



## Dark Star

Don't get your hopes up....


----------



## RoxyBlue

You either, DS


----------



## Goblin

So are you Roxy.


----------



## fick209

Hi


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi back!


----------



## Dark Star

Me to


----------



## Evil Queen

I'm baaaack, good to see my last is right here where I left it.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Why, so it is!


----------



## Evil Queen

Roxy don't you go getting your cooties on my last.


----------



## Dark Star

It's OK I cleaned him.....


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, and you lose again!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good they're both gone, last is alllll mine.


----------



## RoxyBlue

(slips in for a quick win while Evil Queen goes shopping)


----------



## morbidmike

tis mine I got dibbs


----------



## Dark Star

Who said???


----------



## Spooky1

Sorry to cut you win short, but it's my turn


----------



## Dark Star

18 minutes long enough?


----------



## Evil Queen

How about 9?


----------



## Goblin

Time to take back last again


----------



## fick209

What time is it?


----------



## morbidmike

time for me to win again


----------



## Goblin

And you almost made it too


----------



## Dark Star

I can take that....


----------



## Goblin

No you can't


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*I win again. *


----------



## morbidmike

say it isnt so


----------



## Goblin

It isn't so


----------



## morbidmike

mine


----------



## Goblin

Nope. Still mine


----------



## Dark Star

Here you go Mike...you can have last....maybe


----------



## morbidmike

yes it mine and not goblins hahahahah


----------



## Dark Star

Isn't that because it is mine???


----------



## Goblin

Nope


----------



## Spooky Chick

It's cause it's MINE!!! MUWHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!


----------



## morbidmike

mmmmmmmmm... NO


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! I'm last!


----------



## morbidmike

good morning your not last


----------



## Evil Queen

Oh well, I was, now I am again.


----------



## morbidmike

no your not hahahaha I am


----------



## Goblin

Last again


----------



## Dark Star

Hello Last!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did someone call for a last?


----------



## Dark Star

Yeah I'll take him Roxy..


----------



## Spooky1

You're so kind DS, but I'll take last now.


----------



## Dark Star

Thanks Spooky but I would just feel better if I held on to it myself...


----------



## morbidmike

last is mine all mine


----------



## Dark Star

last likes me best!


----------



## Evil Queen

Hey DS last makes you look fat, I better take it, I'm already fat.


----------



## morbidmike

I wanna look fat so i'll take last


----------



## RoxyBlue

Slender and still winning!


----------



## Dark Star

Doing a little LAST dance!!!


----------



## Spooky1

I row into last


----------



## fick209

Rowing right past you


----------



## Evil Queen

I'll skip the rowing and just take last.


----------



## Goblin

I win!


----------



## Zurgh

No, never.... I always win, when I win!!!


----------



## Goblin

You didn't win this time either.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Win!


----------



## Evil Queen

I'll take last for awhile.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hope seven minutes was long enough.


----------



## Evil Queen

Well it wasn't.


----------



## Evil Andrew

short time , long time, it's all good


----------



## Goblin

My being last again is even better


----------



## Dark Star

Better than giving last to me?


----------



## Evil Andrew

or me ?


----------



## Goblin

Dark Star said:


> Better than giving last to me?


Almost. 

Sorry Evil Andrew, but ladies first.


----------



## scareme

Thanks for calling me a lady, I so seldom hear that. And I'll take the win.


----------



## Spooky1

scareme, my dear, how are you .... back there in second to last?


----------



## RoxyBlue

What are you and Scareme doing way back there?:googly:


----------



## Spooky1

Oh, hi honey. Didn't see you there. Nothing to see here, really


----------



## Soni

Hey everyone!! Last!!!


----------



## Dark Star

Lastest!!!


----------



## Spooky Chick

Most lastest??!!!


----------



## Goblin

King of the lasters!


----------



## Mr_Chicken

taking the graveyard shift


----------



## Goblin

Taking it back again


----------



## Dark Star

Good Morning LAST!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I win!


----------



## Spooky1

Morning All, I win!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi, honey


----------



## fick209

My turn


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats on quitting the cigarette habit fick, now you can put all that money toward props, oh by the way I win now.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Now I win!


----------



## Dark Star

Stopping in quick for a little taste of last!


----------



## morbidmike

I pooped on last LOL how did that taste hahahahahahahahah


----------



## Dark Star

ewwwwww Does anyone have mouthwash???


----------



## fick209

Oh good, I'm still last


----------



## Dark Star

Sorry no


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm back for the win!


----------



## Spooky1

Mind if I cut in, honey


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not at all - oops, I won again!


----------



## Goblin

Now you lost again.


----------



## Spooky1

My turn again


----------



## Goblin

One last time. Got to run.


----------



## Dark Star

Last!


----------



## Spooky1

Not so fast there DS, I claim last now


----------



## RoxyBlue

I claim you AND last!


----------



## Dark Star

How sweet last is.


----------



## Goblin

That's why I like it so much!


----------



## Spooky Chick

How sweet it it, Thats why I like it too!!!


----------



## Spooky1

Too many sweets are bad for you SC, I've save you from last.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I win while you row


----------



## Dark Star

Your posting WHILE is he rowing?? LOL :googly:


----------



## scareme

Winner!


----------



## Goblin

Yes I am.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last for now!


----------



## morbidmike

sorry my favorite evil queen I win


----------



## RoxyBlue

I believe I'd like a win this morning.


----------



## morbidmike

poof you win 2nd place congrats


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thanks - oops, did I just win again?


----------



## fick209

Well, you tried to win again


----------



## Goblin

So did you


----------



## fick209

But I am winning


----------



## RoxyBlue

Bwahaha!


----------



## fick209

Right back at you


----------



## NytDreams

Slides in for the win!


----------



## Goblin

Just walking in and taking it.


----------



## Dark Star

And I am taking it back....


----------



## Spooky1

Not for long


----------



## Dark Star

It is quick isn't it?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sometimes


----------



## Spooky1

Win!


----------



## Evil Queen

Who's been touching my last?


----------



## Dark Star

Would I touch anything that wasn't mine?


----------



## Spooky1

I lick last, so no one else will want it.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Except me:googly::devil:


----------



## Evil Queen

And me.


----------



## Goblin

Taking last for the rest of the night


----------



## scareme

That was a short night.


----------



## Goblin

Yes. For you


----------



## scareme

Oh, go to sleep now.


----------



## Goblin

I can now.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Spooky1

On a rainy morning I claim last


----------



## RoxyBlue

I win!


----------



## scareme

I wish it would rain so I wouldn't have to spend all day watering. And in between, winning.


----------



## Evil Queen

You could leave out the winning.


----------



## Spooky1

Take a break Queeny, and I'll watch over last for you.


----------



## morbidmike

next shift all is well in last


----------



## Dark Star

Last!!!! Where have you been?


----------



## Evil Queen

Right here with me, where it belongs.


----------



## Dark Star

Are you touching my last?


----------



## Evil Queen

No, I'm touching my last.


----------



## Dark Star

Hahahahaha!!......LAST!


----------



## Evil Queen

Was my last post a little TMI?


----------



## Dark Star

Sorry ....still ROFL!!!!!!


----------



## morbidmike

no touchey!!!!! all mine


----------



## Evil Queen

Touch, touch, touch!


----------



## Dark Star

Oh I won't touch I will just grab it from you!


----------



## morbidmike

I say NO TOUCHY!!!!


----------



## morbidmike

I 'm taking another last before I go to get hair spray for the lil woman so EAT IT!!!!!


----------



## Evil Queen

http://www.youtube.com/watch#!v=OG5xFEuIqMY&feature=related


----------



## Dark Star

Can you pick up some bread for me too?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think I better put last in a safe place, ya loonies!:googly:


----------



## morbidmike

loonie nothing I win


----------



## Dark Star

You said not touchy!!!! My last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, he said "not loonie", and I win again!


----------



## Dark Star

But you know he is...lol LAST!


----------



## Evil Queen

He's not last, I am.


----------



## Dark Star

you keep telling yourself that


----------



## Evil Queen

Ok.


----------



## Spooky1

In a bloodless coup, I seize last from the Evil Queen


----------



## Evil Andrew

there is no place to hide .....from EVIL !


----------



## Goblin

Taking last again


----------



## Spooky Chick

'Fraid not...


----------



## Dark Star

Last! I win!


----------



## morbidmike

nope its all mine


----------



## Dark Star

Did we not go through this earlier Mike, you know it is mine!


----------



## morbidmike

nope LOL blah blah blah LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL!!!!!! enough already


----------



## Dark Star

Fine just pass last here and I won't LOL you


----------



## morbidmike

fake out all mine


----------



## Dark Star

Mikey I have some Little Debbie cakes....can we trade?


----------



## morbidmike

wellllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll me want lil debbie


----------



## Dark Star

It is a trade then.....LAST is mine!!!


----------



## Evil Andrew

another win for Evil


----------



## Spooky1

Spooky trumps Evil


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*I win again!! dang this game is easy!*


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes, it is


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*...so so easy (nudges Roxy out of the way)
How about that? I win again!!*


----------



## Dark Star

Last!!!


----------



## Goblin

Yes I am.


----------



## morbidmike

the ultimate laster is here bad morning to ya's


----------



## Evil Queen

Hey I got power again, it's a good morning. Oh yeah and I'm last.


----------



## fick209

Good Morning Evil Queen


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning Fick!


----------



## Spooky1

Good morning, ladies.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi, honey and ladies


----------



## Dark Star

Morning everyone!!


----------



## Spooky1

I claim a lunchtime win!


----------



## Dark Star

Lunchtime? I haven't even had breakfast!


----------



## Spooky1

Then have some breakfast DS, I'll watch last for you.


----------



## Dark Star

Its Ok Spooky, I can eat and hold last too


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Winner!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yer outta practice at this game


----------



## Dark Star

A little last before I get moving for the day


----------



## Evil Queen

All my moving is almost done, what the heck have you been doing all day?


----------



## Dark Star

Sitting on my butt!.....Oh motivation where are you???


----------



## Goblin

Last is all mine now!


----------



## Spooky1

Not any longer, mine!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I win while the dogs bug me for food


----------



## Spooky1

While the dogs distract you, I slip into last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Hmmm last looks lonely, I'll keep it company.


----------



## Goblin

Taking back last and I placed mines around it so no one else can steal it!










Well there's one person I won't have to worry about anymore!


----------



## The Pod

Just passing by to take last once more......


----------



## Spooky1

Nice you see you here, Pod, but last is mine!


----------



## Dark Star

Sorry Spooky.....


----------



## Goblin

I'm taking last and everyone is celebrating my victory


----------



## morbidmike

there was an accident their all dead so I win!!!


----------



## Spooky1

Go back to your manscaping, I win!


----------



## Evil Queen

Last!


----------



## Dark Star

someones manscaping? LAST!


----------



## Evil Queen

Hey DS why don't you go help Mike manscape, I'll take care of last.


----------



## Dark Star

Mike you need help?....Oh look I seem to be in last!


----------



## Spooky1

Oh look, you're not last anymore


----------



## Dark Star

yeahhhhhhhh


----------



## Evil Queen

I'm last.


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, I am


----------



## Goblin

Both of you are wrong......I'm last


----------



## scareme

Night, night Goblin. I win.


----------



## Spooky Chick

No,No you don't...


----------



## scareme

Oh Spooky Chick, isn't it past your bedtime too? Now go to sleep and let me win.


----------



## Goblin

You might as well do the same Scareme.


----------



## morbidmike

get out of my kitchen!!!!


----------



## fick209

Morning Mike, what's for breakfast?


----------



## morbidmike

gum!!! LMAO I win


----------



## Dark Star

I hope it is sugarless.... LAST!


----------



## morbidmike

hey LOL your in second place


----------



## Dark Star

You smell like sugar!!!.....Morning Mike!!!

But I am still last!!


----------



## morbidmike

well darlin it looks like you loosing to me


----------



## Dark Star

Emmmm.....you sure butter muffin?


----------



## morbidmike

Qupie doll your not last now be a good woman and leave it be


----------



## Evil Queen

Sorry butter muffin and cupie doll I'm last now.


----------



## morbidmike

ahhhh the 2 chicks on 1 guy routine I still winnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## Dark Star

But who gets you pie cupcake???


----------



## morbidmike

you do sweet heart thats why I'll give you second place


----------



## Dark Star

But I want first!!!! 

Morning EQ!!!


----------



## morbidmike

rember the man always comes first


----------



## Dark Star

ROFL!!!.....trying to be good.....trying to be good ......

But cream puff, I really want to be last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Time for a win with my coffee


----------



## morbidmike

I see you win and raise you 1 more


----------



## Dark Star

Lastest.....!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not so fastest!


----------



## morbidmike

last woopie


----------



## Dark Star

Thanks for holding it for me!


----------



## morbidmike

wow almost an whole hour oh well its mine now!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

You love to hate and I love to win


----------



## Dark Star

Did I hear my Last calling?


----------



## Goblin

No, it was calling my name. It misses me something terrible.


----------



## Evil Queen

It didn't miss you too much, it wants me now.


----------



## Dark Star

Only till I got back


----------



## Evil Queen

Hey that's mine!


----------



## Dark Star

What did we say about touching other peoples LASTS?


----------



## Evil Queen

That YOU'RE not supposed to touch MY last.


----------



## scareme

While you to argue, I win!!


----------



## Evil Queen

Not so fast, it's still mine.


----------



## Dark Star

You are so right!!


----------



## scareme

It's me again!


----------



## Evil Queen

Still mine.


----------



## Goblin

Not any more.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I win!!


----------



## Dark Star

Last!


----------



## Evil Andrew

ahhhh


----------



## Dark Star

noooooo


----------



## Evil Queen

Mine! Mine! Mine!


----------



## Dark Star

Hey! your in chat!!!


----------



## morbidmike

mine


----------



## Evil Queen

So are you!


----------



## Dark Star

We are sick!!!


----------



## Draik41895

hmmm?


----------



## Evil Queen

and twisted


----------



## morbidmike

winner


----------



## Draik41895

yummy, then?


----------



## morbidmike

its me


----------



## Draik41895

meee!


----------



## morbidmike

mine again


----------



## Draik41895

nope


----------



## morbidmike

all mine again


----------



## Dark Star

oh yes sweet last!


----------



## Draik41895

Nefer!!!!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yeper !!!!


----------



## Draik41895

efer!!!!!


----------



## Evil Andrew

reefer!!


----------



## Evil Queen

Last!


----------



## morbidmike

is this mine yep


----------



## Evil Andrew

: )


----------



## morbidmike

mine again and again


----------



## Draik41895

never ever


----------



## morbidmike

guess who


----------



## Evil Andrew

>>>> me


----------



## Dark Star

I feel a win ....


----------



## morbidmike

what i winn


----------



## Draik41895

him?


----------



## Dark Star

No me!!


----------



## morbidmike

look behind you


----------



## Evil Queen

It's me being last.


----------



## Draik41895

not any more, Frauline


----------



## morbidmike

last last last


----------



## Evil Queen

Laster than you!


----------



## morbidmike

laster of the lastests


----------



## Evil Andrew

WIN


----------



## morbidmike

this is boring winning all the time


----------



## RoxyBlue

So lose already


----------



## Spooky1

Let me brighten you evening with my win


----------



## Draik41895

fo sho


----------



## Evil Queen

Last once again.


----------



## morbidmike

wow a win for me???


----------



## morbidmike

more wins thanx all


----------



## Draik41895

nope, I deny it


----------



## Spooky1

Don't be a denier Draik, accept my win


----------



## Draik41895

acceptance is denied


----------



## Spooky1

Yet, I still win


----------



## Draik41895

Or do I?


----------



## scareme

Now that everyone has been tucked into bed, I win!


----------



## Goblin

Not everybody Scareme.


----------



## Dark Star

Yeah your right!! LAST!


----------



## scareme

Well at least I'm up before you, so I'll take it again.


----------



## morbidmike

this is my 39th year of being last lol


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Sorry I win. Can I have some cake, Mike?


----------



## scareme

I'll share some of that cake, and take the win.


----------



## morbidmike

cake for all and a win for me


----------



## Goblin

Well.....at least there's cake for all.


----------



## Dark Star

Awwww let Mike hold it for a bit it is his birthday!!....


----------



## scareme

Mike gets to hold it everyday....it's my turn now.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did someone say "cake" and "win"?


----------



## Evil Queen

Mmmm cake good, win better.


----------



## Spooky1

What, no ice cream for my win?


----------



## Dark Star

No but I think I can wrestle you up some fat free yogurt


----------



## Goblin

Why is the fat free but the yogurt costs you? 
Oh yeah.......

LAST!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Really? 

Nope. I win.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Hope everyone sleeps in late today so I can be last for a looooong time.


----------



## morbidmike

my belated birthday last gift


----------



## Evil Queen

Did you have a good bday? Day after bday lasts don't last long.


----------



## scareme

Win!


----------



## Goblin

Yes I did Scareme, Thank you for noticing.


----------



## Spooky Chick

Wheeeeee!!!! I win !!!!!!


----------



## Spooky1

Having a good time back there SC, now that I win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I win!


----------



## Goblin

Sorry.....You lost!


----------



## Dark Star

Ok look, last is back with me!


----------



## Evil Queen

What are all you people doing with my last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you sure it's yours?


----------



## Evil Queen

Yep says so right there, stamped on it in big red letters. Property of Evil Queen.


----------



## Spooky1

If so then why is last mine now?


----------



## Dark Star

Oh you mean my last?


----------



## morbidmike

its mine now later chick


----------



## Dark Star

Oh you think huh?


----------



## Evil Queen

It's mine, why does everyone keep trying to take it?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Mine again.


----------



## Goblin

Not anymore.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning, last for now.


----------



## Spooky1

Ah, a mug of hot and a last to start the morning.


----------



## Dark Star

Oh spooky, you are so sweet keeping my last company


----------



## morbidmike

no sweetness here I take what is mine


----------



## Evil Queen

Back for a little more last.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi, everyone!


----------



## Dark Star

Good Morning !!! LAST!


----------



## morbidmike

I'm last and that is that


----------



## scareme

Oh you big teddy bear you, I win!


----------



## Spooky1

My dear lady, I hope you don't mind in I step in for the win.


----------



## morbidmike

you stepped on my foot spooky1


----------



## Spooky1

Pardon me Mike, let me get off your foot into ..... last


----------



## RoxyBlue

Am I last?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, I am.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are ya sure?


----------



## scareme

You could be last, but I win!


----------



## morbidmike

thanx for the winn!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Will you take a "lose" instead?


----------



## morbidmike

Nope!!!!


----------



## Spooky1

Are you sure?


----------



## scareme

Blah Blah Blah Win!


----------



## Spooky1

Don't have the Blahs just because I win?


----------



## Dark Star

Stopping in for a quickie last!!


----------



## Spooky1

Hope that wasn't too quick for you DS, last is mine!


----------



## Goblin

I've come back for my last!


----------



## Dark Star

I think you meant my last!


----------



## scareme

"Last Post WINS"


----------



## Goblin

That would be me!


----------



## Kaoru

me


----------



## nixie

Remember my last, Petunia...


----------



## scareme

Win!


----------



## morbidmike

it's me I win


----------



## Dark Star

Morning everyone! LAST!


----------



## Spooky1

Morning all, Last is Mine!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I take the win!


----------



## Spooky1

What's yours is mine.


----------



## RoxyBlue

And what's mine is mine


----------



## Dark Star

we need to share kids!!..


----------



## Spooky1

We don't have any kids to share. 

I win


----------



## RoxyBlue

Now I win


----------



## Goblin

Who broke my Last???????


----------



## Spooky1

I did, now get off my lawn!


----------



## RoxyBlue

:kisskin: I win!


----------



## scareme

Winner, winner not for beginner.


----------



## Dark Star

Last!!!


----------



## scareme

Winner, winner, time for dinner!


----------



## Dark Star

well I hope you at least fed least before giving him back.


----------



## morbidmike

last is mine again


----------



## Spooky1

The gnomes need you for a meeting, I win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Go take notes while I win


----------



## Goblin

Taking my last back again!


----------



## Draik41895

Never steal my position Herr Newton...I am the vinner now!


----------



## Goblin

Draik41895 said:


> Never steal my position Herr Newton...I am the vinner now!


I never steal last.......I just take it!


----------



## Dark Star

Morning...LAST!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes, I am


----------



## Spooky1

I haven't had lunch yet, but I win!


----------



## Dark Star

You go eat...I can take last for you.


----------



## Spooky1

Lunchtime at last, and a last too!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I ate earlier and have plenty of time for a win now


----------



## Goblin

Too bad I beat you to it


----------



## morbidmike

tis the day I call mike win's day!!!!!


----------



## Goblin

Call it whatever you like......I call it LAST and it's mine!


----------



## Spooky1

I sneak in for the win, and then time to row.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Think I'll win and then go lift some weights


----------



## Spooky Chick

You go lift weights and i'll win !!!


----------



## scareme

It's my turn now.


----------



## Goblin

Your turn is over. Last is mine again!


----------



## scareme

I'll win once more, then go to bed.


----------



## Goblin

Too bad I have to take it away from you again


----------



## Dark Star

Mine, mine and all mine!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

You must be talking about a coal mine, because this win is mine!


----------



## morbidmike

while your fiddlin I'm lastin


----------



## RoxyBlue

Fooled you - the fiddle is at home, so I'm free to win!


----------



## morbidmike

nope you didnt register for the win so your denied access to the winner circle


----------



## Spooky1

I circle the wagons for the win


----------



## morbidmike

no win for you!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Or you


----------



## morbidmike

oh I see a hubby and wifey tag team!!! I win all by my self


----------



## RoxyBlue

Don't think so, Mike


----------



## morbidmike

what I cant hear you I'm wining all the time


----------



## Spooky1

I sneak in from the lab computer and win (tag teams rule)


----------



## morbidmike

Whatever!!!!


----------



## scareme

Win


----------



## morbidmike

no win me win


----------



## Dark Star

sorry cupcake.....


----------



## RoxyBlue

I take the cupcake and win!


----------



## Goblin

I just take the win


----------



## Dark Star

Sorry I am not in a sharing mood


----------



## Goblin

Who said I was gonna share it?


----------



## Spooky Chick

I can't share the win...


----------



## RoxyBlue

Neither can I


----------



## Howlinmadjack

S'o.k. I won't share.


----------



## Dark Star

OK I can settle this....I'll just take it....


----------



## Evil Queen

Slippin in to grab a piece of last.


----------



## scareme

Too late


----------



## Goblin

Yes......for you!


----------



## scareme

Not to late for me!


----------



## Goblin

No last for you either!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning, a little last to start the day.


----------



## Dark Star

Good Morning!!


----------



## Spooky1

Good morning DS & EQ!


----------



## Dark Star

Hey Spooky!!.....I think you have something that belongs to me..


----------



## RoxyBlue

He has me, but I don't belong to you - and I win!


----------



## Dark Star

Roxy.....do you have my last?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Why, let me look....hmmmm...could THIS be it?


----------



## Dark Star

Thanks Roxy.....you are are too nice to find it for me.


----------



## Spooky1

She must have made copies, cause I've got last now.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The copies were decoys - I have the original, bwahahahaha!


----------



## morbidmike

you should have set the last alarm cuz I got it now


----------



## Spooky1

I tag Roxy and go for last!


----------



## Goblin

I intercepted it and win!


----------



## scareme

Not for long.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You got that right


----------



## scareme

Go check on your dog while I take the win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

She's fine and I win again!


----------



## My CReePY Garage

BOOYAH!!! I win.


----------



## Dark Star

It is sooo nice to be last!!!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

< ...steals the win from Dark Star


----------



## Goblin

Back again and taking Last!


----------



## Dark Star

Last!!


----------



## Evil Queen

Laster.


----------



## Dark Star

But not Lastest!!


----------



## scareme

I slip in, win, and I'm out again before you see me.


----------



## Dark Star

Hey you come back with my last!


----------



## morbidmike

here it is bound and gagged


----------



## scareme

Should have known that's how Mike would return it.


----------



## Dark Star

Don't be too hard on my little crumb cake scareme.......


----------



## scareme

Crumb is so right, Dark Star. lol


----------



## morbidmike

hey I see it's smack talking time is it???


----------



## Dark Star

Why sugar plum would I do that??


----------



## Evil Queen

Yes.


----------



## Spooky1

A late night last for me.


----------



## scareme

Sorry, it didn't "last" long.


----------



## Goblin

First last of the weekend!


----------



## Evil Andrew

I am master of my domain


----------



## RoxyBlue

While you enjoy your domain, I win!


----------



## Goblin

Till I came along and took last again


----------



## Dark Star

Last of the Last!


----------



## Goblin

Awww DS, you know you could never beat me at Posts last!


----------



## scareme

No, but I could.


----------



## Goblin

Only in your dreams Scareme.


----------



## scareme

I must be dreaming, cause it feels like winning.


----------



## Spooky1

I will take last before I go off to see Roxy's show (HMS Pinafore).


----------



## Dark Star

Last ........


----------



## Evil Queen

A Father's day last.


----------



## Dark Star

Yeah last....Is the best!!!


----------



## Goblin

Yep.......and it's all MINE!


----------



## scareme

Win!


----------



## morbidmike

now it's mine again


----------



## Goblin

You mean it was your's!


----------



## Spooky1

I feel stuffed after a big Father's Day dinner, so I'll sit back and relax in last.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You relaxed a little too much and I won!


----------



## Goblin

Looks like last is all mine now!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning, last.


----------



## Spooky1

Morning to you too, Queenie, I take last in a quick coup


----------



## RoxyBlue

It's good to be the Queen of Last


----------



## morbidmike

I know that's why I'm the king of winning


----------



## Dark Star

Good Morning...last


----------



## morbidmike

not last 2nd you are


----------



## Goblin

My first last of the summer!


----------



## scareme

Winner! Winner! On summer's beginner!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes, I am


----------



## Dark Star

last!!!


----------



## scareme

Taken back!


----------



## RoxyBlue

You mean "taken aback" when you see me win


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I win!!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hello, Johnny


----------



## Dark Star

One quick LAST before I run errands....


----------



## morbidmike

better get some grip tape to help you hold on to last place


----------



## RoxyBlue

Speaking of holding on to last....


----------



## morbidmike

dang I just stepped away for a sec and roxy invades my space


----------



## RoxyBlue

I didn't want last to get lonely


----------



## Spooky1

I dance the Solstice last dance. :googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

I cut in and take last away


----------



## Spooky1

Can we share


----------



## RoxyBlue

For you, I share:jol:


----------



## scareme

Winner! Winner! I wish I was thinner!


----------



## Dark Star

Back... and glad to see Last where I left it.


----------



## morbidmike

I smell like last


----------



## Dark Star

You do?


----------



## Spooky Chick

No, No you don't...


----------



## Evil Queen

Nope. But I do smell like the winner.


----------



## Spooky1

You sure that's what your smelling


----------



## Goblin

Taking last for the night.


----------



## shar

Just have to sneak one in


----------



## Goblin

Last again!


----------



## scareme

That was a short night, I thought you needed more beauty sleep than that.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning, well morning anyway. lol

Last!


----------



## Spooky1

I'm in for a quick morning win!


----------



## morbidmike

my new last I love the new last smell


----------



## RoxyBlue

I win!


----------



## Spooky1

I win, with my best girl by my side.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I blow you a kiss and win double


----------



## Dark Star

Good Morning Everyone!!! LAST!


----------



## morbidmike

I take last with my best imaginary friend next to me


----------



## Goblin

I take last away from both of you


----------



## NytDreams

And I take it from you! *g*


----------



## Goblin

....and I take it right back again!


----------



## shar

oops you dropped it. Butterfingers!


----------



## Goblin

Nope. I caught it before it hit the ground.


----------



## Dark Star

It is mine all mine!!


----------



## shar

squealing with laughter and running like a madwoman


----------



## The Creepster

Not good enough.....


----------



## morbidmike

what you doing here creep taking 2nd place


----------



## scareme

And I'm winning!


----------



## Spooky1

Not anymore, last is mine!


----------



## scareme

You'll have to go to sleep sometime tonight...


----------



## Goblin

So do you.


----------



## scareme

But I get up early.


----------



## Dark Star

Good morning!!! LAST!


----------



## scareme

Good morning to you too! last


----------



## morbidmike

mine again


----------



## Evil Queen

Zippin in for a quickie win!


----------



## morbidmike

not so fast lil lady


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thanks for an easy win, guys!


----------



## morbidmike

whew just in time


----------



## The Creepster

Win


----------



## RoxyBlue

Think so, do you?


----------



## Dark Star

No....mine


----------



## scareme

Sure, I step away for a little while, and you all think you can steal my win. Well I'm BACK!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Go take a nap while I win.


----------



## Goblin

Last is all mine now!


----------



## NytDreams

Sorry, but no...it's mine!


----------



## morbidmike

not so fast day dreamer it's mine all mine


----------



## NytDreams

You're the one dreamin'...that you can keep first place! Me!


----------



## morbidmike

well done!!!! what it's not cause I win ... OKAY!!!!


----------



## scareme

win


----------



## morbidmike

Dag nabbit!!!


----------



## NytDreams

Win Win Win


----------



## RoxyBlue

You lose


----------



## NytDreams

I win


----------



## morbidmike

ahhhhhhhhh NOPE


----------



## NytDreams

:googly: Yup!


----------



## Evil Queen

I'm winning now!


----------



## scareme

Sorry, you were winning.


----------



## Evil Queen

I am again.


----------



## scareme

Really?


----------



## Evil Queen

Yep.


----------



## morbidmike

no it's mine I say


----------



## Spooky1

But no longer, the win is now mine.


----------



## Dark Star

Last!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Wiener


----------



## scareme

Did you bring a weiner for me?


----------



## Goblin

Nope. But I'm last now.


----------



## scareme

check again


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning everyone. I'll start the day in last.


----------



## Spooky1

Ah, I love the smell of last in the morning.


----------



## nixie

Good morning! I win!


----------



## morbidmike

blah blah blah I win


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ta da!


----------



## Dark Star

Ta do......Good morning!


----------



## morbidmike

nice try you lil love muffin but no dice


----------



## Dark Star

But sugar cube....it is my first last of the day!


----------



## morbidmike

and your last last of the day my lil lollie pop


----------



## RoxyBlue

Geez, I'm going into a sugar coma here - and WINNING!


----------



## morbidmike

nope guess who??


----------



## Dark Star

Did you not take your happy pill...this morning my little cherry pie?


----------



## morbidmike

butter cup you cant win!!! now run along sweetie


----------



## Evil Queen

sorry I got a little on last.


----------



## Dark Star

You feeling a cavity coming on? LOL


----------



## morbidmike

look at you like a lil puma waiting to pounce on last LOL


----------



## scareme

Get it taken care of, I'll take the win


----------



## morbidmike

nope me


----------



## Dark Star

You know you want me to have Last Mikey, just admit it!!


----------



## Spooky1

I don't care what he wants, last is mine!


----------



## morbidmike

hey dont talk to the internet love of my forum life that way!!!! and so I take your win


----------



## Spooky1

No offense intended, but I take last back.


----------



## morbidmike

cant let you do it muhahaha


----------



## RoxyBlue

I can take win now


----------



## scareme

Let me help you with that.


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, really, I can handle it


----------



## Dark Star

I leave for 3 hours and look what happens.......


----------



## morbidmike

you've better been making a pot poe for me!!!! and I win as usual


----------



## RoxyBlue

And lose again as usual


----------



## Spooky1

Is it usual for Mike to want a Pot Poe? Oh well, while I ponder that, I win!


----------



## Dark Star

Mike you want me to cook????


----------



## RoxyBlue

You cook, I win


----------



## Evil Queen

Dark Star said:


> Mike you want me to cook????


Say it ain't so! While DS deals with the firemen I'll take last.


----------



## Goblin

So that's what I smelled burning! Thought they were having brush fires in Arizona.


----------



## Evil Andrew

how does it smell now ?


----------



## Evil Queen

Like the sweet smell of victory for me.


----------



## scareme

What is it you smell? My roses?


----------



## Spooky1

Or is it my toeses, Last is mine!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Moses supposes I win and he's right!


----------



## Dark Star

Oh last,..... your still here!


----------



## Goblin

Yes, it was waiting for me to get here.


----------



## Evil Queen

A new day, a new last.


----------



## Spooky1

Your last isn't so new now my Queen. but mine still has that new last smell.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I thought I was your Queen - and I win:googly:


----------



## Dark Star

Good Morning....Last.


----------



## Goblin

One quick last before I go out for a while


----------



## Dark Star

Last!


----------



## The Pod

Just stopping by to grab last.....


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'll take that from you, thank you very much


----------



## Spooky1

Thanks for holding last for me, Honey.


----------



## The Pod

I'm last again!


----------



## Goblin

You mean you were last again


----------



## nixie

He he. I'm last!


----------



## Evil Queen

A little last for me.


----------



## fick209

Holy smokes, look who made the quick last place steal


----------



## Dark Star

Me!!!


----------



## Goblin

It's all mine now!


----------



## Dark Star

Good Morning!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good afternoon!


----------



## Spooky1

I hop in for a happy Saturday win.


----------



## Goblin

Got my internet connection back and I'm last too!


----------



## Dark Star

Good Morning...or afternoon for all you East coast people!!! 

LAST!


----------



## morbidmike

not last you second behind me!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Shall I show everyone how to win this game?


----------



## Spooky1

Thanks for the How-To Roxy, I win.


----------



## Evil Queen

I'm baaaack and winning!


----------



## Dark Star

Good to have you back.....but sorry I have to take last from you now


----------



## Spooky1

I'll relieve you of the burden of last, with my win.


----------



## Evil Queen

Wow where is everyone? I'll take last back now.


----------



## morbidmike

I'm rite here and in first place


----------



## Evil Queen

You be first, I'll be last.


----------



## Dark Star

You know last is mine EQ!


----------



## Evil Andrew

first, last - it is all good


----------



## Evil Queen

And it's all mine.


----------



## Dark Star

You guys are funny....You know last wants me....


----------



## Evil Queen

But it needs me.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good evening!


----------



## Evil Queen

Hey there Roxy!


----------



## Spooky1

Hi Queenie


----------



## Evil Queen

Hey Spooky!


----------



## Goblin

Taking last for the rest of the night


----------



## Dark Star

Sorry no....


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning. Last is mine.


----------



## RoxyBlue

And now it's mine


----------



## Dark Star

sorry ladies....


----------



## Evil Queen

No problem DS, I've got it back now.


----------



## Dark Star

15 minutes.......was that enough time?


----------



## morbidmike

29 minutes not to shabby


----------



## Spooky1

You got a mere 12 minutes Mike.


----------



## fick209

My turn


----------



## Goblin

Times up. Last is mine again!


----------



## scareme

Win


----------



## morbidmike

big win for lil fella


----------



## Spooky1

Who ya calling, lil?


----------



## fick209

Better not be me


----------



## morbidmike

you are lil fick at a mere 4 ft tall lol


----------



## Dark Star

can you pass last here...my sweet little raspberry tart?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Winner!


----------



## fick209

morbid mike said:


> you are lil fick at a mere 4 ft tall lol


add 1'2.5" please

I win!


----------



## Dark Star

Last!


----------



## morbidmike

3 ft 9.75 then and I winn again this is so easy


----------



## Dark Star

You think??


----------



## Goblin

Last is mine again.


----------



## Evil Andrew

W--i--n


----------



## SPOOKY J

Win!


----------



## Dark Star

You have to be last to "Win" last time I checked.


----------



## pagan

???


----------



## Goblin

I am last......live with it!


----------



## Zurgh

Nope... & I don't "live"... Yet I win!


----------



## Goblin

Sorry.....You lost again!


----------



## Zurgh

Nope, looked far in advance, & your not last in this reality, nor the current winner! 
That goes to...er... next... (If its Gobbie, Its cause he is a poor loser!) & no gob, I've been here... I didn't wait for you to go away... I know your are an hourly lurker... & I've been reading other parts of this fabulous site while ya "won"...


----------



## morbidmike

last win 6am


----------



## Evil Queen

I'm up and last!


----------



## fick209

Good morning EQ


----------



## Dark Star

Morning everyone!! LAST!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I win!


----------



## fick209

Tis I who wins


----------



## RoxyBlue

And 'tis you who loses


----------



## Spooky1

Hi Honey, thanks for hold last for me.


----------



## Dark Star

You sure she wasn't holding it for me?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, it's mine.


----------



## morbidmike

it is not it's mine spongy1


----------



## Goblin

Last again!


----------



## shar

Did I win , did I did I??


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


----------



## Dark Star

Winning passes so quickly in this game....


----------



## Evil Queen

Well pass it here so I can see for myself.


----------



## Spooky1

I intercept the pass, for the win.


----------



## Evil Queen

There's a flag on the play, illegal use of hands. I win!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Touchdown!


----------



## Evil Queen

Awww too bad you didn't make the extra point.


----------



## Dark Star

Oh I am sooooo LAST!


----------



## Goblin

You are sooooooooo next to last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Goblin having last for almost 24 hours? This just won't do!


----------



## Dark Star

Hey the forum was down.....not even fair....Oh yeah LAST!


----------



## Evil Queen

Can you imagine if the forum hadn't come back online? That's just scary!


----------



## Dark Star

Maybe he was trying to get us in the mood....LOL


----------



## Goblin

Evil Queen said:


> Can you imagine if the forum hadn't come back online? That's just scary!


I would have been last forever! Muhahahahahaha!


----------



## Evil Queen

Come on guys 14 hours?


----------



## Goblin

I always was the Master Laster!


----------



## Evil Queen

Oh please.


----------



## Goblin

What can I say? When it comes to this game I'm the best there IS....WAS
....AND WILL BE! In fact, all my fans got together to give me a trophy!


----------



## Dark Star

emmmmm....someone needs a ego trim .........LAST!


----------



## Goblin

Awwwww....You never could beat me at this game DS.


----------



## Evil Andrew

I can : )


----------



## Evil Andrew

Watch


----------



## Evil Andrew

I


----------



## Evil Andrew

beat


----------



## Evil Andrew

you


----------



## Evil Andrew

Like


----------



## Evil Andrew

A


----------



## Evil Andrew

Drum


----------



## Evil Andrew

Ha !


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Ha ha!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Ha Ha ha !


----------



## Evil Queen

Ha ha ha ha!


----------



## Evil Andrew

I bow before the Evil Queen


----------



## Dark Star

Yeah she will kick your......evilness right out of you...LOL


----------



## Evil Queen

Hahaha so true.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Another day, another chance to be last.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Happy Friday!


----------



## Goblin

It's always a happy day when I am last!


----------



## Dark Star

Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I win again!


----------



## Dark Star

Well winning is so subjective.....


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, this is pretty objective


----------



## morbidmike

and I win YAY!!!!


----------



## Evil Queen

The winner is here! Me!


----------



## Spooky1

On my day off, I claim last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm still at work and claim last!


----------



## morbidmike

I am baby sitting 6 kids and claim the win


----------



## Evil Queen

I'm not at work, not babysitting, not doing housework, just taking last.


----------



## Dark Star

Taking a little last!


----------



## Goblin

Very little.


----------



## Dark Star

Good Moring last......


----------



## fick209

My turn


----------



## Evil Queen

I'm next.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Now me


----------



## Evil Queen

Back to me.


----------



## Dark Star

Hey lady...your touching my last again!


----------



## Evil Queen

Mmmm and it feels gooooood.


----------



## Dark Star

yeah well hand it back....


----------



## Evil Queen

Nope.


----------



## Spooky1

Groovy, I've got last.


----------



## Spooky Chick

I don't think so...


----------



## Evil Queen

Back to me again.


----------



## Dark Star

Did someone not get the memo that last is mine?


----------



## Zurgh

Memo? was it meat flavored??? Me win MEAT! CHOMP!


----------



## Dark Star

Hey Zurgh!!! Long time no see......can you pass me back my LAST please?


----------



## Zurgh

OK! It is all for you, I just polished it up & sanitised it & all... DS, I even gift wrapped last with a bow, just for you!!!! Happy Win Day, DS!!!!


----------



## Evil Queen

Oh look someone left a pretty last behind, I'll just take it for safe keeping.


----------



## Dark Star

Hey that package was addressed to me!!


----------



## Evil Queen

Well I still got it saved for you.


----------



## Mr_Chicken

...until I took it


----------



## Goblin

.....and I took it from you!


----------



## Dark Star

It's mine!!!...


----------



## nixie

Finders keepers...


----------



## Evil Queen

Losers....are just sad.


----------



## Dark Star

You'll be the sad one...if you don't hand over my gift......


----------



## Evil Queen

Do you want last or what's behind door number 2?


----------



## RoxyBlue

While you two read the back of the box, I win!


----------



## Spooky1

Hey, were did Evil Queen get that picture of me. :googly:

Oh, by the way, I win!


----------



## fick209

I win again


----------



## Evil Queen

Roxy gave it to me.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Shhh, don't tell him


And I win!


----------



## Evil Queen

Last last of the night for me. See ya in the morning.


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Excuse me while I out-last you


----------



## Goblin

Last is once again mine


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning!


----------



## fick209

A late morning win


----------



## Dark Star

Wow.....no one wants last today...


----------



## RoxyBlue

I do


----------



## Dark Star

Hey Roxy, hope your holiday weekend is going well...but LAST!


----------



## Evil Queen

I finally get to sit back, relax and be last.


----------



## Spooky1

You relax so much, I step up into last now.


----------



## Dark Star

No spooky I can take care of it...really...


----------



## Evil Queen

Last is just fine sittin here with me in my big recliner.


----------



## Spooky1

I bring last back to the east coast


----------



## PrettyGhoul

...and I bring last to the Gulf Coast.


----------



## Goblin

I'm back and LAST again!


----------



## Deathly Hallows

Simple game. I guess I win.


----------



## Dark Star

Emmmm....nope


----------



## Deathly Hallows

I guess this game falls under the category of "Doing something while waiting for the paint to dry."

I win again.


----------



## Dark Star

Something like that, but yet you feel compelled to post....


----------



## Goblin

I'm compelled to post LAST......and now I am!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last is mine!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I believe you are incorrect about that


----------



## Spooky1

Should I feel guilty about taking last from Roxy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Of course not


----------



## Dark Star

Isn't it nice she wants to share....


----------



## RoxyBlue

But only with family


----------



## Spooky1

Then I'm here to share last.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Anything for you, babe:kisskin:


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Sharing is great, but I'm going to be selfish!! It's all mine...last!!


----------



## Evil Queen

See what selfishness gets you? I've had to come and take it away.


----------



## morbidmike

morbid mike giveth and taketh it away


----------



## The Creepster

Win


----------



## morbidmike

No


----------



## The Creepster

close


----------



## morbidmike

I still win


----------



## RoxyBlue

No you don't


----------



## Spooky1

Hi Roxy, I win now.


----------



## shar

On a hot summer night would you offer your throat to the wolf with the red roses?


----------



## Goblin

No....I'll just take back last!


----------



## morbidmike

5 am last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

May I win?


----------



## Spooky1

May was months ago, I take a July win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Funny guy - and I win again!


----------



## fick209

I'll take it from here


----------



## Spooky1

You shall go no further.  Last is mine! :googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thanks for protecting last for me, honey


----------



## Goblin

Awwwwwwwwwww.....Mean old Mister Goblin took it away from you!


----------



## Evil Queen

And that witch Evil Queen took it from you!


----------



## Goblin

.....and I took it right back again!


----------



## Evil Queen

And you let it slip thru your fingers.


----------



## Goblin

....and caught it before it hit the ground!


----------



## Evil Queen

Too bad you dropped it.


----------



## Dark Star

Last....where have you been?


----------



## Goblin

It's been right here with me.


----------



## fick209

Good morning everybody!


----------



## Spooky1

Another hot, humid day, and another win for me.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I win while sitting in an air-conditioned office


----------



## Goblin

I win while sitting in my air conditioned home.


----------



## fick209

I win while enjoying a day where no a/c is needed


----------



## The Pod

Been a while since I was here last.......


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think you're out of practice


----------



## Goblin

I think you just lost last.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good afternoon everyone, how are you all today? Sad? That's cuz I'm last and you're not.


----------



## Dark Star

Hey, who gave my last to EQ?


----------



## morbidmike

it's mine and thats all there is to that


----------



## Evil Queen

Yeahhhhhh no.


----------



## Dark Star

Yeah cause it is mine!....LAST!


----------



## morbidmike

not so fast


----------



## Dark Star

Buttercup....you know....last is mine


----------



## Evil Queen

No it isn't it's mine.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I win


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

iWin

new product launch from apple


----------



## Spooky1

In the name of me, I claim first.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

In the name of Jeromy-topia i take your land!


----------



## shar

In the name of Tarnation I win


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

in the name of Halloween i win!


----------



## Goblin

Last is once again mine!


----------



## morbidmike

in the name of being the only person on the forum rite now I WIN!!!!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning, you're not alone any more Mike.


----------



## Spooky1

Nothing like the smell of last in the morning.


----------



## Dark Star

Good Morning!!!....Yes, you are so right Spooky!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Isn't he, though?


----------



## Dark Star

How come everyone seems to want a little last in the morning??


----------



## RoxyBlue

It just starts the day out right:googly:


----------



## Dark Star

So true..... I guess I will take a little last before I head out for the day!!!


----------



## Spooky1

Now is a good time for a post-lunch, last.


----------



## The Pod

Good idea Spooky1!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes it is!


----------



## Spooky1

I claim last from my secret laboratory hideout!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I quietly slip last into my purse and run away with it


----------



## Evil Queen

Thief!!!! I knock Roxy down and confiscate the last in her purse.


----------



## Dark Star

Oh poor last.... cant you hear him crying out for me????


----------



## Evil Queen

I hear him crying out in fear of you.


----------



## morbidmike

when there is fear I am near to snatch last


----------



## Evil Queen

Mike I'll trade ya oatmeal pies for last.


----------



## Dark Star

You bribing my little chocolate cupcake?


----------



## morbidmike

I almost lost last slippery lil sucker


----------



## Spooky1

I lasso last, so it can't get away.


----------



## morbidmike

it did and it's mine


----------



## Evil Queen

You got slug slime on last!


----------



## morbidmike

I'll take it home and clean it


----------



## Evil Queen

That's ok I already licked it off.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ewww, gross, and I win:googly:


----------



## Goblin

Ya'll keep messing up my last like this and I'm not gonna let you play with it anymore!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning, Last!!!!


----------



## morbidmike

please dont feed the last


----------



## Dark Star

Yeah Mike, I let you watch him for 7 hours...and he is starting to smell like Twinkies.....


----------



## CB_Christmas

mmmmmm twinkies! oh and last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Poor little last, come to mommy.


----------



## morbidmike

last is my friend and he wants to spend the night


----------



## Evil Queen

Sorry no sleep overs.


----------



## morbidmike

you made last cry shame on you!!!!


----------



## Goblin

Why would last cry Shame on you?


----------



## morbidmike

I fed last and changed his diaper hes ready for a new day


----------



## Dark Star

Thanks Mike.....


----------



## Evil Queen

Ewwww I think he's ripe again. Miiiike!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yep, I win again


----------



## Evil Queen

Roxy what did you do to last? It smells funny.


----------



## morbidmike

I just changed him I think he has a cold so no one handle him please


----------



## Evil Queen

That's ok I already have a cold, so I'll take him.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I don rubber gloves and a respirator before taking last


----------



## Spooky1

True Blood is done for the night so I'll take last.


----------



## Goblin

Last is once again back where it belongs.......with ME!


----------



## thealmightyzenk

AND WE HAVE A WINNER!!! That would be me!!!!!


----------



## morbidmike

I claim first win of the morning and it shall be protected by the Jason Voorheiss garden gnomes try to get it now!!!!! chhh chhh haaa haaa chhh chhh


----------



## Dark Star

Did you make those gnomes my little sweet potato??......Oh yeah last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning, Last!


----------



## Dark Star

Good Morning EQ!!!....Now pass me back my last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Ok now pass it back.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I intercept last for the win!


----------



## Dark Star

Hey where is my last??


----------



## Evil Queen

Over here with me.


----------



## Dark Star

Well I need him back now.


----------



## Evil Queen

Too bad, so sad.


----------



## Goblin

Back and taking last once again!


----------



## Evil Queen

Last looks so good on my mantle.


----------



## Goblin

But not as good as it looks on mine


----------



## morbidmike

no lasts on the mantel !!!! I win


----------



## Evil Queen

Good night Last!


----------



## Goblin

Last is mine again.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

The win is mine!


----------



## Spooky1

You're mine, so, so is the win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

How romantic - and I win


----------



## Spooky1

Romance isn't dead, but your win is. Last is mine


----------



## RoxyBlue

My win has revived!


----------



## The Creepster

Good thing....


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes it is


----------



## Evil Queen

I'll take last for a minute or two.


----------



## Evil Andrew

win


----------



## Goblin

Last is once again mine.


----------



## Evil Queen

Yeah it's morning again and I'm last.


----------



## Spooky1

Then I guess I'm Last, last.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Someone left last unattended, so I've adopted it


----------



## Spooky1

Unattended? Didn't you see my name on last, Roxy?


----------



## Goblin

I'm back.....and last is sooooooooooooooo happy to see me!


----------



## NytDreams

Almost as happy as it is to see meeeeeeeee!!


----------



## Spooky1

Last, come .... heel, good last


----------



## Evil Queen

Oh you all know I'm last.


----------



## Evil Andrew

win


----------



## morbidmike

win denied


----------



## Evil Andrew

“The worst lies are the lies we tell ourselves. We live in denial of what we do, even what we think. We do this because we're afraid. We fear we will not find love, and when we find it we fear we'll lose it. We fear that if we do not have love we will be unhappy.”


----------



## Evil Andrew

by the way 


....win


----------



## morbidmike

yet denied again


----------



## The Creepster

Nah


----------



## morbidmike

yep


----------



## Evil Queen

Nuh uh!


----------



## The Creepster

Did you see my junk EQ?


----------



## morbidmike

she gave it a 8 and gave me the win


----------



## Evil Queen

Yes Creep I did and no Mike I did not.


----------



## The Creepster

ate is good....I enjoy ate


----------



## Evil Andrew

winning junk ? Some things are best left unseen


----------



## morbidmike

here last come on boy


----------



## The Creepster

But wait....theres more


----------



## Evil Andrew

Ta Da !


----------



## morbidmike

to do


----------



## Evil Andrew

!!!


----------



## morbidmike

>


----------



## Evil Queen

Goooo Me!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Dang !


----------



## morbidmike

BOOOOOOOOO!!!!! here is the half time show me dancing the charleston


----------



## The Creepster

Why is that so itchy


----------



## Evil Queen




----------



## morbidmike

you know ya like it


----------



## Evil Queen

At least put your dress back on.


----------



## morbidmike

sorry I only do the charleston nekkkkkid


----------



## Evil Queen

Good thing last is blind.


----------



## The Creepster

Here is a seeing eye bird for you EQ:finger::googly:


----------



## Evil Queen

Back atcha!


----------



## scareme

Win!


----------



## Evil Queen

Not yet.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I win!


----------



## Spooky1

You're busy with the paper mache, so I win.


----------



## Evil Queen

I win for a minute before I head off to bed.


----------



## Goblin

Last is mine once again


----------



## morbidmike

dont be so grabby gobby!!! its mine YAY!!!!


----------



## Evil Queen

Mike must be off to work, last is mine now.


----------



## Manor Matt

...Sneaks in and (albeit briefly) steals last.....


----------



## Spooky1

Welcome to the games, Matt, but last is mine!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I believe you are mistaken about that


----------



## The Creepster

but what about little joey?


----------



## RoxyBlue

His kangaroo mom took him and left last for me


----------



## Dark Star

But I know your busy Roxy and need someone to take him from you now.


----------



## Spooky1

She has me to back her up, DS. Last comes back to Maryland.


----------



## Haunted Hot Sauce

VICTORY! Snatched once again from the jaws of defeat!


----------



## RoxyBlue

But not for long!


----------



## NytDreams

Nope, not long at all!


----------



## Haunted Hot Sauce

Arghhhhhhhhhhhh!!!! (Shakes fist in air in defeat) oh wait...


----------



## RoxyBlue

While you wait, I win


----------



## Goblin

Goblin grabs last and runs with it. Catch me if you can!


----------



## The Creepster

Is that a challenge? OK I will race ya!


----------



## Spooky1

I've found motorized vehicles help me win the race, I grab last!


----------



## The Creepster

Thats a illegal move....you were driving with your turn signal on for 2 miles now


----------



## Spooky1

Is it cheating if I use a flying car to grab last?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nanny nanny boo boo!


----------



## morbidmike

looks like my win is here


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Chicken attack!!


----------



## morbidmike

there is going to be some chicken de-feathering


----------



## Evil Queen

You pluck the chicken, I'll take last.


----------



## morbidmike

no mine


----------



## Evil Queen

Gimme! Gimme! Gimme!


----------



## Mr_Chicken

The Chicken strikes back!


----------



## Spooky1

The poultrygeist goes back into his tomb, I win.


----------



## Evil Queen

Almost Spooky1.


----------



## RoxyBlue

He was close, wasn't he?


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Return of the Chicken


----------



## Goblin

Goblins back and last!


----------



## morbidmike

last for a good while but now it's over my reign of terror begins


----------



## RoxyBlue

That was a relatively short reign of terror


----------



## The Creepster

I like reign....it smells real nice afterward


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, and you lose!


----------



## The Creepster

One more real quick then I must go and do a little lifting......


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'll hold last place for you - NOT:googly:


----------



## Goblin

I'll take it from here Roxy.


----------



## Spooky Chick

And give it to me! Thanks Goblin!


----------



## Spooky1

From Spooky Chick last passes to Spooky1!


----------



## Mr_Chicken

...and back to the Chick(en)


----------



## RoxyBlue

Prepare to be deep fried, Chicken Man!


----------



## The Pod

Taking Last!!!!! Mine, All Mine!!!


----------



## morbidmike

no no give it back BAD POD!!!!!


----------



## Evil Queen

Mine for now.


----------



## morbidmike

so sorry mine


----------



## Evil Queen

Mine again.


----------



## Mr_Chicken

While you guys talk like the seagulls in Finding Nemo 



, I'll take the lead


----------



## morbidmike

no seagulls here only a winner


----------



## Evil Queen

Yep that's me.


----------



## morbidmike

nope its all me


----------



## Evil Queen

Mike don't you need a nap? I'll take over last while you rest.


----------



## Spooky1

Mine!


----------



## morbidmike

yes I do but need to protect last from harm


----------



## Mr_Chicken

oh, I'm not going to harm last, I'm just going to take it


----------



## Evil Queen

You didn't do a very good job Mr C.


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Last and I have an on again off again relationship
right now it's on (that means I win)


----------



## scareme

Mine!


----------



## Goblin

Looks like last is all mine once again


----------



## morbidmike

I win in the AM because I am awesome!!!!!and sexy too thats why dames dig me!!! LOL


----------



## Evil Queen

Yeah they dig you, they dig you a hole to bury you in. Last is mine!


----------



## Spooky1

I take last, while you bury Mike.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I pass you the shovel and take last


----------



## Goblin

I'm back and last once again!


----------



## morbidmike

no ...no lasts for you!!!


----------



## Evil Queen

How did you get out of that hole?


----------



## morbidmike

you cant bury the undead you should know that


----------



## Dark Star

Oh wow, you guys are so nice for holding last for me while I have been gone.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm back now


----------



## Goblin

So am I......and Last!


----------



## Mr_Chicken

what was the Survivor catchphrase?
"outwit, outplay, outLAST"...


----------



## Goblin

Yes, and I just did all three to you!


----------



## morbidmike

mine for the day


----------



## Evil Queen

Not quite all day, I get it for now.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'll take the win now, thank you very much


----------



## ededdeddy

Who is that ninja..that just slunk by and won ...Oh it's me


----------



## Just Whisper

I believe you stand corrected. Or sit if you wish. But I will occupying this spot for now. Thanks.


----------



## morbidmike

the winner is here all rise


----------



## Evil Queen

Nah I'm going to sit down and enjoy being last.


----------



## RoxyBlue

While you lounge, I win!


----------



## Evil Queen

Ok I'm up and running again, last is mine!


----------



## Spooky1

Did you trip over that root? Last looks like mine again.


----------



## Evil Queen

Me trip? No way. Last is mine once again.


----------



## debbie5

(stabbing Ed X 3 through foot with marshmallow roasting stick, and pinning foot to ground)...BEGONE, LEST I GIVE YOU S'MORE!


----------



## Dark Star

Last ......I missed you.


----------



## scareme

You also missed being last, I win.


----------



## Mr_Chicken

don't worry guys, I'll take the night shift


----------



## Goblin

That's okay, I have it Mr. Chicken


----------



## scareme

I'm awake too! Win!


----------



## Goblin

No....But you came close!


----------



## morbidmike

the real winner is here


----------



## Dark Star

Mikey you held last for me again.....


----------



## The Creepster

And THEN


----------



## RoxyBlue

Then now


----------



## Spooky1

I freeze time with me in last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Who turned on the A/C? It's freezing in here! I'll take the frosty last now.


----------



## Spooky1

My time freezing powers seem to be on the blink, so I'll just grab last and run.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I hate Mondays.

Oh, look, I won.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Oh look, I won, too


----------



## Goblin

I'm back and last is mine again!


----------



## scareme

Think again.


----------



## Evil Queen

I thinked again and last is still mine.


----------



## morbidmike

now I own it


----------



## Dark Star

Did you not say what was yours..... is mine......cream puff?


----------



## morbidmike

sorry cutie pa tootie this is mine


----------



## scareme

Sorry my sweet baboo, it's mine.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sorry, my little oogie woogie, but I have taken last for the win


----------



## Dark Star

Hi Roxy.......I can take him from you now.....


----------



## Spooky1

It's time to hit the Nordic Track, but first I win!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good last, good night.


----------



## Dark Star

Oh no you don't .......


----------



## Mr_Chicken

you don't, but I do


----------



## scareme

Win!


----------



## Goblin

Yes I just did!


----------



## morbidmike

5:16 am and the win


----------



## Evil Queen

7:09 and I win!


----------



## Spooky1

10:47 EST and I win!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Any time of day is a good time to win


----------



## Dark Star

Yes it is.


----------



## Spooky1

I'm up for a post lunch win!


----------



## RoxyBlue

So am I


----------



## ededdeddy

WINNER..WINNER..(picture me running around in circles flapping my arms)


----------



## Spooky1

Hey eddy, haven't seen you in a while, but I'll still take last back.


----------



## ededdeddy

I have been lurking quietly...Just like now when I come back and win


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi, loser boy, er, I mean, Ed


----------



## Evil Queen

I think I'll take a nap right here with last.


----------



## morbidmike

wake up dag nabbit !!!! and gimme back last


----------



## Moon Dog

:ninja:


----------



## Spooky1

Not so sneaky now, last is mine!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you sure?


----------



## Dark Star

I will tuck last in tonight....


----------



## Mr_Chicken

I win. No need for anyone else to post, now.


----------



## Goblin

Nobody but the OFFICIAL winner......ME!


----------



## morbidmike

I win I win and I win LA ALA LA LA LA LA


----------



## RoxyBlue

While you sing, I win


----------



## Dark Star

Good Morning everyone ...LAST!


----------



## The Creepster

Nah.....


----------



## The Pod

Last again....


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Glad I stopped by.

Winner!


----------



## scareme

Sorry you anly kept it for 12 min. Win!


----------



## RoxyBlue

And you for only 18 minutes!


----------



## The Pod

Doesn't matter... I'm here now and last!


----------



## The Creepster

look out RAID


----------



## morbidmike

I win again


----------



## Spooky1

Are you sure


----------



## scareme

Yep!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I so win this


----------



## morbidmike

I so win also


----------



## Spooky1

I do-si-do into last


----------



## Dark Star

Can take that from you?....it can get so heavy.....


----------



## Evil Queen

No but I will.


----------



## Mr_Chicken

winner coming through


----------



## scareme

passed right through, so I win


----------



## Goblin

Too bad you lost.


----------



## Mr_Chicken

that's the pot calling the kettle black, Goblin


----------



## Goblin

Yes you are Mr. Chicken. I'm still last.......at least till Morbid Mike
comes on later and borrows it till I get back!


----------



## fick209

Mike is busy working so I'll take the win


----------



## Spooky1

I'll take last while I pretend to work.


----------



## Dark Star

I just woke up, but a little win sounds good to me.....now where is the coffee?


----------



## RoxyBlue

While you go in search of a caffeine hit, I win!


----------



## Dark Star

And it was good  .....LAST!


----------



## The Creepster

No not really.....


----------



## Dark Star

well it is good for me....so I will just take that!!


----------



## The Creepster

But yet here I am


----------



## RoxyBlue

As am I


----------



## Dark Star

One more time before I go out into the heat!


----------



## The Creepster

One more for me before I go and do a little "light" lifting


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'll take care of the win while you're pumping iron


----------



## Mr_Chicken

winner, winner, chicken dinner!
...wait a minute


----------



## Mr_Chicken

winner, winner, chicken dinner!
...wait a minute


----------



## RoxyBlue

You posted twice and I still won


----------



## Spooky1

Take a break Roxy, I'll hold on to last for you.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You're so sweet Oops, did I just win?:jol:


----------



## morbidmike

this is all mine


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, it's mine


----------



## The Creepster

wait...is this the back of the line?


----------



## scareme

Why yes it is, cause I'm in front with the win.


----------



## morbidmike

my win you cant have it


----------



## scareme

I'm telling Mom. ..... She said give it back to me.


----------



## shar

oh sorry, excuse me,bump bump. Did I step on your toes?


----------



## scareme

Was that you? I thought someone let a horse in here. I'll take the win back, ohh my sore toes.


----------



## shar

I cut my ankle on your toe nails ouch!!! Back to meeeee


----------



## scareme

I never clip those, and I win.


----------



## shar

you never or can't

winnerrrr


----------



## scareme

It's a choice, winer! Hot dog!


----------



## shar

i am sure they add to atmosphere

back to being mine


----------



## scareme

Hell on the sheets though, and I take back the win again.


----------



## shar

Try taping them up at night

Back to me


----------



## scareme

Win, now I'm going to have a victory snack.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Mmmmmmmmm. Snacks.....


----------



## shar

have a great snack

winner


----------



## Evil Andrew

Snacks and a win


----------



## shar

snacks and a lose

winner


----------



## Evil Andrew

What would you do for a Klondike Bar ?


----------



## shar

For a Klondike bar I shall take the win


----------



## Evil Andrew

For a Klondike, I'd give you the win for the next week


----------



## shar

Priorty posting that Klondike bar to you right now-- on ice i might add!


----------



## Goblin

I am last till Mike comes on and takes over.


----------



## Dark Star

Wow, I beat my little pudding cup in???..

Good morning everyone!!!....LAST!


----------



## Evil Queen

You beat _me_ in! Good Morning!


----------



## Spooky1

Good morning Ladies


----------



## The Creepster

wheres the beatings?


----------



## RoxyBlue

In your diseased imagination


----------



## The Creepster

OH boy thats where Monkey pirate lives......


----------



## The Pod

Monkey keeping Creepster busy.... I'll take last.


----------



## Spooky1

While I sit here and wait for my assay to finish, I win. I feel so much better now.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you still feel better now?


----------



## Goblin

I always feel better when I'm last!


----------



## morbidmike

friday after work win


----------



## Dark Star

Oh let me handle that for you Mike...


----------



## Evil Queen

Ummm  

I'll just take last and leave that last comment alone.


----------



## scareme

Win!


----------



## Evil Queen

Win more!


----------



## morbidmike

winnerist


----------



## RoxyBlue

Winner times infinity!


----------



## morbidmike

infinity +1


----------



## scareme

Winillion.


----------



## Evil Queen

Winillionaire!


----------



## scareme

Win! Win! Win! Win! Win! Win! Win! Win! Win! Win! Win! Win! Win! Win! Win! Win! Win! Win! Win! Win! Win! Win! Win! Win! Win! Win! Win! Win! Win! Win! Win! Win! Win! Win! Win! Win! Win! Win! Win!Win! Win! Win!Win! Win! Win!Win! Win! Win!Win! Win! Win!Win! Win! Win!Win! Win! Win!Win! Win! Win!Win! Win! Win!Win! Win! Win!Win! Win! Win!Win! Win! Win!Win! Win! Win!Win! Win! Win!Win! Win! Win!Win! Win! Win!Win! Win! Win!Win! Win! Win!Win! Win! Win!Win! Win! Win!Win! Win! Win!Win! Win! Win!Win! Win! Win!Win! Win! Win!Win! Win! Win!Win! Win! Win!Win! Win! Win!Win! Win! Win!Win! Win! Win!Win! Win! Win!


----------



## Spooky1

I sneak in for a late night win.


----------



## Dark Star

It is not that late here


----------



## Mr_Chicken

oops! looks like I just won again!


----------



## Goblin

You mean you had won.


----------



## shar

ooops still up 

working away at the win


----------



## Goblin

Give up and go to bed......I just won!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! I win.


----------



## Dark Star

Good Morning everyone!!!.....just here for a quick win...


----------



## RoxyBlue

Time's up, DS!


----------



## morbidmike

this win be mine


----------



## Evil Queen

I'm here and ready to win!


----------



## Spooky1

A quick win before I go out in the 100 degree heat here.


----------



## Evil Queen

I'm back out of the 100 degree heat and ready to spend the afternoon in last.


----------



## RoxyBlue

So pleasant to win while sitting in a nice cool basement


----------



## Evil Queen

Nice to win anytime, anywhere.


----------



## Mr_Chicken

ahem.


----------



## Evil Queen

Yes?


----------



## Goblin

I'm back and last again!


----------



## morbidmike

this is my game


----------



## Dark Star

Good Morning!......If it is your game, why is last here with me?


----------



## Evil Queen

I told you you needed to shave.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I win!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi, JT!


----------



## Spooky1

While Roxy is busy chasing the drier across the floor of the laundry room, I win!


----------



## Evil Queen

Roxy is a drier wrangler?

Winning!


----------



## Dark Star

Well obviously Spooky isn't getting it!!...LOL 

LAST!


----------



## Evil Queen

Last for me for a while, my masseuse is here.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Caught the dryer and still have time to win!


----------



## Evil Queen

All relaxed and ready to win!


----------



## morbidmike

I am drinking beer and winning


----------



## RoxyBlue

I am not drinking beer and winning even more!


----------



## morbidmike

I'm on the bed and winning but loosing with the wife


----------



## Evil Queen

Good night last!


----------



## Dark Star

Oh I am sooo last!


----------



## scareme

Win


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Boo!


----------



## scareme

You scared me! But not to scared to take the win.


----------



## Dark Star

It is mine I tell you!!!


----------



## scareme

I'm not listening.


----------



## Dark Star

Can you hear me now???


----------



## Goblin

She does.....but she doesn't have last anymore!


----------



## morbidmike

my early morning win


----------



## Goblin

You mean LOSS!


----------



## Dark Star

My win!


----------



## Evil Queen

Mine again.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good morning, EQ!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning Roxy!


----------



## Dark Star

Well it is afternoon, so I think I will just take last and go home now....


----------



## RoxyBlue

See ya!


----------



## The Creepster

You did? but how I have on my camo paint and official Rambo knife


----------



## morbidmike

me win ...OK


----------



## RoxyBlue

You lose - also okay


----------



## morbidmike

nope me like winning


----------



## Evil Queen

How can you? you're losing.


----------



## rottincorps

I WIN! thank you....thank you vary much


----------



## Goblin

I've returned and slain the dragon.....LAST is MINE!


----------



## scareme

Win!


----------



## Goblin

Oh? Goodbye Scareme.........









I win!


----------



## scareme

One last post before bed, I guess that means I'm the winner.


----------



## Goblin

Nope. You lost to me yet again!


----------



## morbidmike

morning winner is here


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning, no one else around, last is all mine.


----------



## RoxyBlue

But I'm here now


----------



## Evil Queen

But last is still mine.


----------



## Dark Star

You meant mine right?

Good Morning Everyone!


----------



## Evil Queen

Lunch time win!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Where has the afternoon gone?


----------



## Dark Star

It just started....last!


----------



## Spooky1

It's still afternoon and last is mine!


----------



## Evil Queen

Not just yet Spooky1.


----------



## Spooky1

Looks like it is EQ


----------



## Evil Queen

Nope it's still my turn.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Well, well...


----------



## Evil Queen

Deep subject for a shallow mind.


----------



## Dark Star

Oh look..... LAST!!!


----------



## morbidmike

not so fast toaster strudel


----------



## Evil Queen

Ok cream puff, I'll go slow and keep last longer.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Out of the well and winning!


----------



## Evil Queen

Roxy crawled back into the well, my win!


----------



## Dark Star

Well yeah it was... till I just took it from you!


----------



## Goblin

.....and I came along and took it from you!


----------



## Monk

Looks like I win


----------



## Goblin

Nope. You lost!


----------



## Dark Star

Good morning.....


----------



## Evil Queen

Mornin DS!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good morning, lovely ladies!


----------



## Spooky1

God morning, good last


----------



## Dark Star

Yes it is........A little last a cup of coffee....Mmmmmm


----------



## The Creepster

iron is much tastier then coffee


----------



## RoxyBlue

I win!


----------



## The Creepster

Ok but I want to see a receipt


----------



## PirateLady

But I wanna win


----------



## Evil Queen

Too late it's mine.


----------



## scareme

Was your's, mine now.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Seven hours you had last, but only because the Forum was broken


----------



## Mr_Chicken

oh, by the way, I win


----------



## Goblin

Naw. I just took it away from you again!


----------



## Evil Queen

Wake up! I'm last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm awake and winning!


----------



## Evil Queen

Alright all you sleepy heads time to get up, I'm winning again.


----------



## Dark Star

Good Morning....


----------



## The Creepster

WIN....go away


----------



## Evil Andrew

when ?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Now


----------



## Evil Queen

Ok I'll win now.


----------



## scareme

SCORE...the win.


----------



## The Pod

Guess I lose.....


----------



## Evil Queen

You gotta lose to win!


----------



## Spooky1

I limp into last


----------



## Evil Queen

Awww sorry you're limpy Spooky1. I'm still taking last.


----------



## Mr_Chicken

I'm sorry for both of you... because I win


----------



## RoxyBlue

I reject your reality and substitute my own


----------



## Evil Queen

One more last then I have to finish making dinner.


----------



## Spooky1

What's for dinner EQ? Oh while you cook, I win.


----------



## Evil Queen

Chicken and Rice a Roni, green beans, hubby wanted some stove top and gravy so I made that too. Tummy's full and I'm last.


----------



## The Creepster

Well thats cause you have to wait an hour


----------



## Night Watchman

Just making an appearance


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Speaking of an hour, your time's up!


----------



## Night Watchman

I lost track of time


----------



## RoxyBlue

While you look for Time, I win


----------



## Mr_Chicken

I found him!


----------



## Night Watchman

How do you know time is a him?
While you ponder that I win.


----------



## Dark Star

Well we do know that last is mine soooooo......


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Hey, Time belongs to no one
Last, however, belongs to me.


----------



## Goblin

Not anymore


----------



## Mr_Chicken

'twas a momentary loss


----------



## morbidmike

AHHHH the first last of my day


----------



## Goblin

Too bad I took it away from you


----------



## PirateLady

My turn My turn !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Ahhhh a Friday morning in last.


----------



## Dark Star

Yes, isn't it lovely......Morning!


----------



## Evil Queen

And it's mine!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Let me take that for you


----------



## Night Watchman

Thanks for holding it for me.


----------



## Evil Queen

Ok I can take it back now.


----------



## Night Watchman

and than give it away


----------



## Evil Andrew

win


----------



## Evil Queen

That didn't last long did it Andrew?


----------



## Evil Andrew

no , they never do


----------



## PirateLady

Sorry but it's my turn to sit in the winners circle LOL


----------



## Spooky1

I think you're in the past winner circle now PL, I win


----------



## Evil Queen

My turn again!


----------



## Mr_Chicken

What's with this taking turns thing? I think we're all in agreement that I am the winner


----------



## RoxyBlue

I don't agree


----------



## Mr_Chicken

I'm going to have to vote you off the island, then


----------



## The Creepster

I found some free gum under the table


----------



## RoxyBlue

Y'all are losing again


----------



## The Creepster

Not for long.... I have gum


----------



## Dark Star

Hey don't stick that there!!!!....LAST!


----------



## RoxyBlue

(pssst - I win)


----------



## Night Watchman

not any more.....hey QUIET!!!!


----------



## morbidmike

I see you last and raise you 1


----------



## Evil Queen

Another win for me!


----------



## Dark Star

8 minutes is long enough


----------



## Evil Queen

Nuh uh.


----------



## Mr_Chicken

yeah-huh


----------



## scareme

Win!


----------



## Mr_Chicken

last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

You mean second to last


----------



## Mr_Chicken

uh, no... pretty sure I meant last


----------



## Spooky1

A late night win for me! Good Night all


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Spooky1 said:


> A late night win for me! Good Night all


I concur


----------



## Goblin

I'll take it from here.


----------



## Dark Star

Good Saturday Morning everyone!! Last is back where he belongs...


----------



## Evil Queen

Yep with me.


----------



## The Creepster

one more time


----------



## scareme

win


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yay for me!


----------



## Evil Queen

I'm back where I belong in last place.


----------



## Spooky1

You may belong in last, EQ, but last belongs to me now.


----------



## Mr_Chicken

no stealing! last is mine!


----------



## Dark Star

Just pass it here then.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I intercept and take last


----------



## badger

Zing...!


----------



## Evil Queen

Here to take last again.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Win


----------



## Evil Queen

Last again.


----------



## Dark Star

Just when you think you have it!!!


----------



## Evil Queen

I have it again.


----------



## Dark Star

Not for long...I want it!!


----------



## Evil Queen

You can't have it.


----------



## Dark Star

Hey you!!! give it here!!


----------



## Evil Queen

Ummm nope.


----------



## Dark Star

Wow I leave last for 5 minutes and everyone wants my last!!!


----------



## Evil Queen

Your last? It's my last.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

Yah for me!


----------



## Dark Star

Hey that's mine!


----------



## Mr_Chicken

oh, hello, am I winning?


----------



## Goblin

You were till I got here.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Starting off the day last.


----------



## Spooky1

Morning EQ.


----------



## Dark Star

Good morning to you as well Spooky.....I think I am last..


----------



## Evil Queen

Got some grocery shopping done now I'm ready to be last again.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Think I'll take last before going out to change the oil on the car


----------



## Evil Queen

RoxyBlue said:


> Think I'll take last before going out to change the oil on the car


Sounds messy, hubby usually changes the oil in the car.

While Roxy gets lubed up I'll take last.


----------



## morbidmike

my last mine I say!!!!


----------



## Evil Queen

Bah, last wants someone who isn't hungover.


----------



## Mr_Chicken

I win.
That will be all.


----------



## Evil Queen

Sorry that's not all Mr C.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Car is happy, my hands smell like oil, and I still win


----------



## Spooky1

While you make dinner I win!


----------



## Mr_Chicken

While you both eat that dinner, I win


----------



## Evil Queen

All this dinner talk is making me hungry for last.


----------



## morbidmike

I'll take last till the eggs are boiled


----------



## Evil Queen

Mmmmm bacon, avocado, monterey jack cheeseburger. Almost as good as last.


----------



## Spooky1

For dessert I'll have some last!


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Sorry Spooky, I took the last one


----------



## RoxyBlue

I find the hidden stash of last and run with it


----------



## Mr_Chicken

too bad that hidden stash was expired!


----------



## Evil Queen

I have fresh last!


----------



## Dark Star

Oh good, nothing like a fresh clean last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Awwww now you got it all wrinkly.


----------



## Dark Star

I did not!!!....LOL it was that way when I got it


----------



## Evil Queen

No way I just had it pressed!


----------



## Mr_Chicken

hey, hey, you can't press last! it's too delicate!


----------



## Goblin

I have returned and last is mine.....so go have yourselves a good cry!


----------



## morbidmike

now last is in good hands


----------



## Goblin

Yes...........MINE!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning last did you have a good rest?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good morning, EQ!


----------



## Spooky1

Morning Ladies.


----------



## Evil Queen

Hey Roxy and Spooky1! Last is mine for awhile.


----------



## Spooky1

I guess 7 minutes is awhile, my turn now.


----------



## Dark Star

4 hours Spooky???......Quit hogging last!!


----------



## Spooky1

What can I say, last likes me.


----------



## shar

grabbing last and hiding in the cellar wheeeeee


----------



## Evil Queen

Peek a boo I found you!


----------



## shar

You actually tripped me, owwww mine again:googly:


----------



## Evil Queen

All's fair in love and last.


----------



## shar

I love this butterfly net, catches last great!


----------



## Evil Queen

Hey Shar look over there a sparkly! Haha last is mine again.


----------



## shar

I hate it when people do that to me lol. Mine again!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hello, girls


----------



## Evil Queen

Hiya Roxy!


----------



## shar

time to eat dinner, taking last with me


----------



## Evil Queen

Oh no you don't!


----------



## Mr_Chicken

You don't, but I do!


----------



## morbidmike

your goose is cooked chicken boy


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Actually, we're having baked potatoes tonight


----------



## morbidmike

well then your spuds are done


----------



## shar

your taters are mine now (btw thanks for the tip on sheets for mudding


----------



## morbidmike

your welcome and you loose too!!!!


----------



## Evil Queen

Hi Mikey! Bye Mikey!


----------



## morbidmike

hey and I say nay


----------



## Evil Queen

Ya old goat. Hahahaha


----------



## shar

you young kid heheheh


----------



## The Creepster

so


----------



## Evil Queen

So I win.


----------



## The Creepster

Not quite


----------



## Mr_Chicken

not so much.


----------



## shar

dag nab it, I can never win at this game!!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Win


----------



## The Creepster

Its all that molsen


----------



## Evil Andrew

Someone has Molsen ?


----------



## The Creepster

Yeah they were all out of good beer


----------



## Spooky1

No, but I do have last!


----------



## Mr_Chicken

not any more!


----------



## shar

got my crown&coke and last place whooohoooooo


----------



## Mr_Chicken

last


----------



## Goblin

Yes I am.......


----------



## morbidmike

mine now


----------



## shar

back in the saddle again


----------



## Spooky1

I'm in for my morning last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! I'll take last for now.


----------



## Wildcat

Been some time since I was last.
I was building drums you see.
Now the building frenzy's past.
The win I'll take from thee.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Roses are red
Violets are blue
I take the win
You go "Boo Hoo"


----------



## Wildcat

Roxy's rhymes are to the point.
Wastes no time does she.
Sorry I must disappoint,
and take your win with me.


----------



## The Creepster

No more rhyming now, I mean it


----------



## RoxyBlue

Cacti are pointy
Puke is green
Here's the best win
You've ever seen


----------



## Wildcat

The Creepster doesn't like to rhyme
When he takes the win.
I"ll win with poetry one more time.
Much to his chagrin.:googly:


----------



## Goblin

Roses are red
Violets are blue
Goblin has taken last
And there's nothing you can do!


----------



## Evil Queen

'cept run you over with my tank.


----------



## Spooky1

Tanks for the memories EQ, and for last too.


----------



## Evil Queen

You're welcome, now give it back.


----------



## The Creepster

Hey that looks alot like the moose but its a tank that took my tent


----------



## morbidmike

enough of the bull [email protected]#$ I'm here to win


----------



## RoxyBlue

Think so, do ya?


----------



## The Creepster

No thats what I pay those one people for


----------



## Mr_Chicken

[clever retort][/clever retort]


----------



## Evil Queen

Too bad Mike , and Creep is having tent pole failure. Last is mine!


----------



## Mr_Chicken

not any more!


----------



## Evil Queen

Yes it is.


----------



## Mr_Chicken

uh... nope!


----------



## Dark Star

Last!


----------



## Mr_Chicken

site's back up, and I'm winning!


----------



## Goblin

You mean you were winning!


----------



## morbidmike

my win now


----------



## PirateLady

Ok I'm in the winners circle again


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last is mine for now!


----------



## RoxyBlue

And now 'tis mine!


----------



## Evil Queen

Mornin Roxy! Last is mine again.


----------



## The Creepster

When strategy fails....aggression succeeds


----------



## Spooky1

No need to be aggressive, see I took last by being calm and assertive.


----------



## RoxyBlue

And I took it back calmly


----------



## Evil Queen

Gimme! Aggression, see it works.


----------



## Dark Star

So grabbing and running would qualify?


----------



## Evil Queen

Til I stick my foot out and trip you. Got it back!


----------



## The Creepster

Hey watch your hands will ya thats not yours


----------



## Evil Queen

What was DS doing with it?


----------



## Dark Star

You.....queen you.....It is mine I tell you!!


----------



## Spooky1

I hook last and reel it in.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I net last and run


----------



## PirateLady

I fry it up in a pan and enjoy it


----------



## Evil Queen

Why does last smell like rum?


----------



## Mr_Chicken

15 men on a dead man's chest
Yo ho ho and a bottle of rum!


----------



## Spooky1

Mr. Chicken I'll have to see some ID. Drinking as a minor, I'll have to take last form you till you sober up.


----------



## morbidmike

I replace last with this:finger:I got it a Target its real nice


----------



## Evil Queen

No thank you, I prefer the real last.


----------



## The Creepster

as soon as that happens


----------



## RoxyBlue

What just happened? Oh, I won


----------



## Mr_Chicken

that happened a looonnnnnggg time ago, Roxy. I won now


----------



## Dark Star

you mean me.....right?


----------



## The Creepster

look out........ pirate


----------



## morbidmike

the win is mine YAY!!!!!


----------



## Evil Queen

Nope it's mine again.


----------



## Mr_Chicken

and now...
not


----------



## morbidmike

my win YAY!!!


----------



## Dark Star

I think not!


----------



## Evil Queen

Your thinking is correct. Last is mine.


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

Tut tut! The spoils are mine!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I win!


----------



## Spooky1

I distract you and take last.


----------



## Evil Queen

Spooky1, Roxy is calling you. Muahahaha last is once again mine.


----------



## Mr_Chicken

while EQ is in chat, I'll take last!


----------



## SuperCreep31

and SuperCreep wins again!


----------



## Evil Queen

Here I am taking last again.


----------



## Howlinmadjack

nope


----------



## Evil Queen

Yep


----------



## Mr_Chicken

nope


----------



## scareme

I'll settle it, and take it.


----------



## Evil Queen

Nope.


----------



## scareme

Sorry


----------



## Evil Queen

That's ok, I have it back now.


----------



## Mr_Chicken

no longer


----------



## Evil Queen

Oh look, mine again.


----------



## Mr_Chicken

nice try


----------



## Evil Queen

What try?


----------



## Mr_Chicken

that one.


----------



## Goblin

Last is once again back where it belongs.......with ME!


----------



## scareme

Oh, go to bed.


----------



## Mr_Chicken

you too, missy! and don't forget to tuck in the groundbreaker


----------



## Goblin

Still here....Still last......Still the winner!


----------



## PirateLady

No I am .....


----------



## Spooky1

I'm here for my morning last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Dark Star

Good Morning EQ.....I can take it.


----------



## Evil Queen

Ok but just for a few minutes.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here I am!


----------



## Evil Queen

Morning Roxy.


----------



## Dark Star

Did someone make coffee?


----------



## Evil Queen

Coffee? Did someone make breakfast?


----------



## Dark Star

I hope so....


----------



## scareme

Go get lunch now, I'll handle it.


----------



## Goblin

The forum's back up and I'm last.....isn't it wonderful!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! It is wonderful that the forum is back up and I'm last.


----------



## PirateLady

ok just had lunch I will handle things now.


----------



## Dark Star

Grabbing last and running, in case it goes down again


----------



## Spooky1

Just finished lunch, and am having last for dessert.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The database is working, so I quickly take advantage and win!


----------



## Evil Queen

Gotta get the win in while I can!


----------



## Dark Star

OOOps I think you lost it..


----------



## Evil Queen

Um nope, mine again.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yours, his .....


----------



## Dark Star

Oh yeah ...Last !!


----------



## Evil Andrew

first , last ... does it really matter in today's electronic world ?


----------



## Evil Queen

It only matters as long as I'm last.


----------



## morbidmike

I am last now so there


----------



## Evil Queen

Not anymore, so there.


----------



## Dark Star

Oh yeah it is!!


----------



## debbie5

I have my custom-made shoes formed over a LAST!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good evening, ladies!


----------



## Adam I

Stars, campfire and the forum


----------



## Dark Star

Is there s'mores?


----------



## morbidmike

the last has been wrangled by the dasterdly morbid mike its hog tied in the back of my truck


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Sorry Mike your truck has a flat tire and last is mine.


----------



## Dark Star

Just coming in to to take my last before heading out this morning...


----------



## Spooky1

It's a nice day here, I think I'll take last out for a walk.


----------



## Spooky Chick

Thanks for giving me last spooky1!!! That was mighty nice of ya!


----------



## Evil Queen

I'll take it from here, thanks Spooky Chick.


----------



## RoxyBlue

La la la!


----------



## Dark Star

Grabbing last quick while I can!.....


----------



## Evil Queen

Time's up DS, time for me to take last again.


----------



## morbidmike

my last where the heck have you been


----------



## Dark Star

Oh Cupcake, I have missed you.......Now quietly give me my last!!


----------



## Evil Queen

I heard that.


----------



## Spooky1

9:46pm and last is mine!


----------



## Dark Star

Wow a whole hour and no one else wanted it?


----------



## Goblin

......and now it's all mine once again!


----------



## Zurgh

So sure?


----------



## Goblin

Yes I am.


----------



## morbidmike

I guide last through the valley of the shadows of death


----------



## Dark Star

Well I am taking him shopping Mike so he wants to come with me...


----------



## scareme

Win!


----------



## Dark Star

Last!


----------



## The Creepster

First


----------



## scareme

Best!


----------



## Mr_Chicken

I gave you guys a few days off, but I think it's time to claim my title once again


----------



## Dark Star

It's mine!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not no more


----------



## Spooky1

Thanks for holding last for me, honey.


----------



## Wildcat

Nice. Roxy holds it for you and now you go and drop it:jol:....... Good thing I was here to catch it.


----------



## Dark Star

Oh last is so much fun!


----------



## Spooky1

While I'm loading Left for Dead 2 on my computer, I'll seize last!


----------



## The Creepster

If is a PC you might want to pack a lunch.....


----------



## Mr_Chicken

while you do that, I'll take last


----------



## Dark Star

Did I not already take this from you tonight?


----------



## Mr_Chicken

perhaps, but last time I didn't take it right back!


----------



## Goblin

That's cause I took it!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! I'm back and last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Always nice to see you in second place, EQ


----------



## Evil Queen

You too Roxy.


----------



## The Creepster

Blah


----------



## Evil Queen




----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL!

I win


----------



## Spooky1

I win while I wait for a freezer to be delivered here at work.


----------



## The Creepster

And is there snacks in the freezer? You will be sharing the snacks.......


----------



## RoxyBlue

He works with plasma, Creep. I don't think you want those snacks

Oh, and I win again!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

you are soooo wrong dear...ME!


----------



## Dark Star

But last is always mine! .....Well at least when I am last....


----------



## PirateLady

Ha Ha Ha Not anymore....my dear........


----------



## Spooky1

Avast there fair lady, this here last be mine now! Arrrrh


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Bye


----------



## scareme

See yah


----------



## Evil Queen

No you won't!


----------



## The Pod

Last is mine!!!


----------



## shar

you mean it was


----------



## morbidmike

last is reserved for sexy male underwear models like me


----------



## Evil Andrew

Hmmmm , what about fat hairy guys ? What is reserved for us ?


----------



## morbidmike

the gym and I win on that note


----------



## Spooky1

While you leave notes, I'll take last.


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Here's a note for you: I win.


----------



## Evil Queen

Special bulletin! I win!!!


----------



## Mr_Chicken

We interrupt this program for a special announcement: EQ loses, Chicken wins


----------



## Evil Queen

Blasted infomercials, they can be soooo misleading. What he meant was EQ always wins.


----------



## Dark Star

And she passes it to DS!


----------



## Evil Queen

Maybe just this one time.


----------



## Toktorill

That was very nice of you, EQ! Tok wins.


----------



## Goblin

Nope.......Goblin's last again!


----------



## PirateLady

Avast ye landlubbers this treasure be mine arrrr


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning. Last!


----------



## Spooky1

a late good morning to you, EQ.


----------



## The Creepster

Who wants soup?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is it clam chowder?


----------



## The Creepster

Yes...a very old recipe


----------



## RoxyBlue

While I think about what that could possibly mean, I win


----------



## The Creepster

Too late...gave it to my friend Mr. Swingline


----------



## Spooky1

You can make more while hold on to last.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Win.


----------



## The Creepster

Time to make the doughnuts.....


----------



## Evil Queen

I made chicken soup, now I'm last.


----------



## Mr_Chicken

I made Evil Queen soup, now I'm last.


----------



## morbidmike

last is mine ya see the next cat who tries to snatch my loot will get some lead between their eye balls YA SEE!!!!!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Lead won't keep me from being last.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thanks for taking the bullet for me, EQ


----------



## Evil Queen

Anytime, Not!


----------



## PirateLady

Ok enough lead I'm here now LOL


----------



## Evil Queen

Yeah well here I am again.


----------



## Spooky1

I'm in for a lunchtime win!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi, honey!


----------



## Mr_Chicken

site's back up, Chicken wins... all is well


----------



## scareme

Night, night.


----------



## Goblin

Goblin is back and he be LAST!


----------



## PirateLady

I'm here and good morning


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning, last.


----------



## PirateLady

Back and last again


----------



## Evil Queen

Me too.


----------



## Spooky1

Good Morning from last, EQ.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm here now!


----------



## Dark Star

Morning everyone....LAST!


----------



## morbidmike

my last again,, wait he smells funny


----------



## Evil Queen

Did your girl give him a bath?


----------



## morbidmike

I think she put some toilet water on it


----------



## Evil Queen

That's ok I have tongs, I'll take it.


----------



## morbidmike

now I take it back


----------



## Dark Star

Can I please have last my little cherry pie?


----------



## scareme

No


----------



## RoxyBlue

You can't have it, either


----------



## Mr_Chicken

the Last gods say neither can you Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

I reject your reality and substitute my own


----------



## Spooky1

I share your reality, and last too.


----------



## Dark Star

Awwww how sweet  I can take it though....really...


----------



## Evil Queen

Nope it's mine for now.


----------



## Mr_Chicken

hey, that was a good joke, EQ!


----------



## Goblin

I'm here! I'm here! It's too good to be true, but I'm here! 
And last too!


----------



## PirateLady

I made it ,,,,,,it's mine mine I tell you LOL


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! A Friday the 13th last!


----------



## Dark Star

Unlucky for you.....I just took your last!!

Oh and Good Morning EQ!


----------



## Evil Queen

Oh so now I'm an after thought, I see how it is.

Last!!!


----------



## Dark Star

Yeah I am holding last!!!


----------



## PirateLady

Not for long matey!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Amateurs!


----------



## Dark Star

Is this how it is done then?


----------



## Spooky1

A Friday the 13th last for meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I win


----------



## morbidmike

Boooooooya!!!!!


----------



## Evil Queen

Lasty!!!


----------



## scareme

I'm the 13 winner on friday the 13th. That makes me supreme winner!


----------



## Evil Queen

Yeaaaaah not.


----------



## Mr_Chicken

pretty sure I'm the supreme winner just for being here


----------



## highbury

Oh Noes! The server is going down in 15 minutes. Just enough time to declare that I'm the winner. Done and done.


----------



## Goblin

I'm here and once again I be last!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Win


----------



## morbidmike

my official saturday win


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! I'll take my anniversary win!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Saturday the 14th win! Sa-wweeeet!


----------



## Evil Queen

Last is mine again!


----------



## Dark Star

Stopping in for little last.....


----------



## Evil Andrew

Win


----------



## Evil Queen

Very little DS. lol


----------



## RoxyBlue

While you celebrate your anniversary, I win


----------



## Evil Queen

I can do both at the same time.


----------



## scareme

Win!


----------



## Goblin

Yes I just did.


----------



## scareme

No, me.


----------



## Goblin

Well, you got the no part right.


----------



## morbidmike

sunday morning win singing a song of praise and worship and victory


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Let's try this again, I'm last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Keep trying


----------



## Mr_Chicken

oh, hi guys. looks like I'm last


----------



## Booster

Just In...and I WIN!


----------



## Evil Queen

Try again Booster.


----------



## Dark Star

No .....I have it now....


----------



## scareme

win


----------



## Evil Andrew

Ahhhh, master of my domain....


----------



## Dark Star

Well get your hand off my domain....


----------



## Evil Andrew

: )


----------



## Spooky1

Last seems to like me better.


----------



## Dark Star

I think he is looking this direction Spooky1...


----------



## Evil Queen

That's just last looking thru you to get to me.


----------



## Dark Star

Oh EQ,you know I am his favorite


----------



## MommaMoose

First time playing so I win!


----------



## Spooky1

Are you sure about that, look who last is with now!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes, do look


----------



## Goblin

Why? They'll only see me in last.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! I do believe it is I who is last.


----------



## Spooky1

Good morning forum folk


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi, honey!


----------



## Evil Queen

Hi Sweetheart!


----------



## Dark Star

Oh LAST!!


----------



## Evil Queen

Not for long!


----------



## Dark Star

ummmm yeah....


----------



## Evil Queen

Last again!


----------



## Spooky1

Last, back where I belong.


----------



## Dark Star

Hey... your in my seat!


----------



## Evil Queen

You mean my seat.


----------



## morbidmike

seat is mine forever


----------



## Spooky1

The music has stopped and I'm in the last chair.


----------



## Evil Andrew

There's music ?


----------



## Goblin

I'm here and taking last!


----------



## scareme

well, second to last


----------



## Goblin

Yes you are


----------



## Mr_Chicken

First to be last after the server move!


----------



## Evil Queen

Darn! I missed being first, oh well I'll just settle for last.


----------



## morbidmike

just took a break from prop building to win!!!


----------



## Evil Queen

Get back to work!


----------



## morbidmike

nope I'm showered and in for the night and I win too


----------



## scareme

If you're showered, I'm guessing it's your wife who's the winner. Score!


----------



## morbidmike

yes she benefits from my shower and I benefit from my win


----------



## Evil Queen

But you didn't win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

That's right


----------



## nixie

I did.


----------



## Goblin

This is MY LAST! Go get your own.......or else!


----------



## nixie

LMAO!!

(and winning)


----------



## Goblin

Since you were just disentegrated you lost! Anybody else after MY LAST?


----------



## scareme

I'll step up!


----------



## PirateLady

My turn.....


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! My last!


----------



## Dark Star

Good morning.......I'll take him now.....


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think last would rather be with me


----------



## Spooky1

But honey, you know last likes me better.


----------



## Evil Queen

Last is back safe with me.


----------



## Runs With Scissors

Like anything bad has ever happened for stealing from a Queen. I'll take last.


----------



## Evil Queen

Ohhh you shouldn't have done that!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Neither should you


----------



## Runs With Scissors

It followed me home. Can I keep it?


----------



## Evil Queen

Uhhh nope.


----------



## Mr_Chicken

definitely not


----------



## Runs With Scissors

Got my tenth post, got last - "it's a good thing."


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats on 10 posts, last being mine is a good thing too.


----------



## PirateLady

Ye landlubbers this ship be mine!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Evil Queen

You can have the ship but not last.


----------



## morbidmike

mine all mine I tell you


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi, Mike!


----------



## Moon Dog

I'd like to accept this award...


----------



## RoxyBlue

Give it up, moon boy!


----------



## Mr_Chicken

...to me!


----------



## NytDreams

Mine now!


----------



## Luigi Bored

or is it?


----------



## Goblin

Here I am.....last again and loving it!


----------



## Zurgh

Nope....


----------



## Goblin

Still am.....always will be.....last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good morning to you!


----------



## Monk

I'm last, I win!


----------



## Evil Queen

Now I'm winning!


----------



## Haunted Hot Sauce

Dead last again! Ahhhhh the taste of sweet, sweet victory!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Go taste some hot sauce while I win


----------



## PirateLady

My turn....


----------



## Spooky1

The worm has turned, i'm last


----------



## Evil Queen

I'll take last, you get the worm.


----------



## Spooky1

Good evening to you EQ, thanks for holding last for me.


----------



## morbidmike

I dont like worms but I do like to win


----------



## Dark Star

Me too...


----------



## RoxyBlue

So do I


----------



## morbidmike

I win again


----------



## RoxyBlue

Really?


----------



## morbidmike

my win


----------



## Evil Queen

My turn.


----------



## Mr_Chicken

your turn's over


----------



## Just Whisper

While everyone else is chasing worms JW sneaks in for the win!


----------



## Mr_Chicken

I caught my worm already. His name is Last


----------



## Goblin

Last has been officially awarded to me so ya'll can stop grabbing it away from each other.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Dark Star

Good Morning!!!


----------



## Spooky1

Good morning, Ladies, last is back with me!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yay!


----------



## Evil Queen

My last!


----------



## Spooky1

Free at LAST! :googly:


----------



## Evil Queen

Free? I paid $5.99 for my last.


----------



## Spooky1

My last is Priceless!


----------



## Evil Queen

My last is having a little drinkie poo.


----------



## Spooky1

Last is too young to drink, it will need to come with me.


----------



## Evil Queen

Well now that the fun police are gone. Drink up last!


----------



## Goblin

Last is all mine once again!


----------



## Mr_Chicken

ok, ok, I'll take the graveyard shift


----------



## Goblin

Sorry Chicken, last is still mine..... go find your own!


----------



## morbidmike

hey I found a little lost last running by


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! I'm so glad you found him, he must have jumped out the window. Wonder how he got out of the restraints?


----------



## Dark Star

EQ did we not talk about you chaining up last......last time?...


----------



## Evil Queen

Wha? He likes it.:googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Last likes me best


----------



## Evil Queen

Last fears me.


----------



## Spooky1

Last ran home to me, the poor thing was shaking,


----------



## Evil Queen

Laaast! Herrrrre Last! Mummy's got something for you!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Last knows better than to trust Mummy


----------



## Evil Queen

I sooo feel like the child catcher from Chitty Chitty Bang Bang. lol


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Don't worry Last! I'll save you!


----------



## Evil Queen

Nothing can save you now! Muahahahahaha!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here I come to save the day! Or last. Whatever....


----------



## Spooky1

Day is done, last is here with me for the evening.


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Listen, Spooky1, I don't think your house is safe from EQ... I'll let last hide here, ok?


----------



## Spooky1

She's outside your house, quick I'll save last.


----------



## Mr_Chicken

she's following you! toss last to me!


----------



## Evil Queen

I'm everywhere! Muahahahaha! Now last is under my control!


----------



## Goblin

I have last now. Come get it.....if you dare! :xbones:


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I do dare. Last post and I win.


----------



## Goblin

You didn't keep it very long, did you?


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last is back where he belongs, with me.


----------



## Dark Star

While your gone I will keep him company....LAST!


----------



## Evil Queen

Ok I'm here now, give him back.


----------



## Spooky1

Back in last where I belong


----------



## Evil Queen

You just got booted!


----------



## Spooky1

Keep your boots on, last is mine again.


----------



## Evil Queen

Ok I got my boots on







now what?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Boots


----------



## Evil Queen

Last.


----------



## Evil Andrew

What about the boots ?


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Chicken ATTACK!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Mmmmmmmmm. Fried chicken


----------



## Evil Queen

Andrew you don't want to know about the boots.







Some fried chicken sounds gooood!


----------



## Mr_Chicken

it tastes good too
:googly:


----------



## Goblin

Who slobbered all over last?


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! First day of school last!


----------



## Spooky1

I'll home school last.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm at home at last


----------



## Evil Queen

I'm free at last!!!


----------



## Spooky1

I have the latest last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Not anymore!


----------



## Evil Andrew

win


----------



## Dark Star

Last!!


----------



## Evil Queen

Laster!


----------



## morbidmike

I win due to the fact I'm awesome


----------



## Evil Queen

Not quite awesome enough.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Win


----------



## Evil Queen

Nope not yet.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Win Win


----------



## Evil Queen

Still not yet.


----------



## Spooky1

You were saying?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did you say something?


----------



## Spooky1

Yes, I said last is mine.


----------



## Mr_Chicken

you lie


----------



## Dark Star

yes she does.....cause last is mine!


----------



## Mr_Chicken

hey, that was a good joke DS!


----------



## Goblin

I am her.....I'm last.......live with it!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! I am her? Well I am me and I'm last!


----------



## Spooky1

Ah, nothing like my first, last of the day.


----------



## Evil Queen

Unfortunately it's so short lived.


----------



## RoxyBlue

What is?


----------



## Evil Queen

Your being last.


----------



## Spooky1

Who's being last?


----------



## Evil Queen

Me.


----------



## Goblin

Finally go my internet back and I'm here to take last home where it belongs!


----------



## Spooky1

It belongs with me, I believe.


----------



## Dark Star

But you gave it to me......how nice!


----------



## Evil Queen

And now you gave it to me.


----------



## morbidmike

and YE shall pass to the master


----------



## Spooky1

No, that's a kidney stone you're passing, last is with me.


----------



## Evil Queen

Last was with you.


----------



## Goblin

Last is with me now.....living a happy, carefree life.
He's sunning himself out on the beach at this very minute!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Wow you have sunshine at 3 am?


----------



## Spooky1

Good morning Haunt forum, LAST!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I win


----------



## Evil Queen

Nuh uh!


----------



## Dark Star

Oh yeah last is all mine this hot and sunny morning!


----------



## Evil Queen

It's too hot already, I'll take last and cool him off.


----------



## Goblin

Dropping by and taking last with me!


----------



## Evil Queen

That's alright he's fine right here with me.


----------



## scareme

Win!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!


----------



## Spooky1

Last passes from one spooky to another.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I take the win and give it to the dog


----------



## Spooky1

The dog isn't a forum member, so I'll take last back. She'd just chew on it anyway.


----------



## Evil Queen

Ewww there's dog slobber on last!


----------



## morbidmike

last is shiney new now and I win


----------



## Evil Queen

Thanks for cleaning him up for me.


----------



## Spooky1

Mine, mine, mine!


----------



## Evil Queen

No, no, no!


----------



## scareme

Yes, Yes Yes!


----------



## Evil Queen

What are you doing with last?!


----------



## Goblin

She's returning it to me.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Time for me to be last.


----------



## Dark Star

Good Morning everyone!...last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Hey DS! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Last wants to go home now


----------



## Spooky1

Morning all, and last is here at work with me this morning.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I win


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Winner.


----------



## Evil Queen

I'm takin last out to lunch, be back later.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I won again. Spectactular.


----------



## Evil Queen

Hate to ruin your celebration but, you didn't win yet.


----------



## Spooky1

I'm taking last with me to happy hour.


----------



## Evil Andrew

happy hour ? count me in !


----------



## RoxyBlue

While you drink, I win


----------



## Evil Andrew

I drink , I win, I drink some more...


----------



## Evil Queen

Ha you're too drunk to hang on to last, better let me take him.


----------



## Evil Andrew

where are you taking me ?


----------



## Evil Queen

To hell, now get in the damned basket.


----------



## Evil Andrew

you know I'll go anywhere with you : )


----------



## Evil Queen

Would you get in front of me so I could be last?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Sure !


----------



## Evil Queen

Thank you very much, Last!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Uh-o.

Me win!


----------



## morbidmike

my win is so sweet


----------



## The Creepster

Win....


----------



## RoxyBlue

(psst, you lose)


----------



## The Creepster

Well...Ok


----------



## morbidmike

win stealer


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes, I am


----------



## Evil Andrew

Stealing is such an ugly word. I prefer to call it winning


----------



## Evil Queen

Andrew?


----------



## fick209

Hmm, I think it is time for me to finally come back and take the win!


----------



## Evil Queen

I don't think it's that time.


----------



## fick209

I think it is time


----------



## Goblin

Yes, for me to take last once again!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Friday Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

It is a good day to win


----------



## The Creepster

And to eat soup with the suitcase I just found


----------



## Johnny Thunder

To kick off the weekend celebration, I claim victory.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I stake your claim


----------



## Evil Queen

I eat your steak and take last.


----------



## The Creepster

Once more...for nothing to gain except the WIN...why do I have a craving for hairspray?


----------



## Evil Queen

Is your fur getting unruly?


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last..


----------



## Evil Queen

Last now.


----------



## The Creepster

Win...and thats what I thought


----------



## Evil Queen

Thinking can be a dangerous thing. Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

This game takes no thought at all


----------



## Evil Queen

Good thing too.


----------



## morbidmike

mine


----------



## Evil Andrew

ahhh , another win


----------



## fick209

good to see I'm still winning


----------



## Evil Queen

Still? How about now?


----------



## Evil Andrew

I'm still winning


----------



## fick209

Me again


----------



## Goblin

I finally made it and am taking last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Taking the cloudy, windy, cold last!


----------



## Dark Star

Ok..then I will take the sunny, steamy, hot last!


----------



## Evil Queen

I'll take hot and steamy anytime as well as last.


----------



## The Creepster

Win...where was I last night?


----------



## Evil Queen

Maybe the chicken feathers in your hair will give you a clue. Last!


----------



## morbidmike

last is mine again


----------



## RoxyBlue

And now 'tis mine!


----------



## Spooky1

Just finished mowing the yard, now it's time for some last!


----------



## Evil Queen

My turn!


----------



## The Creepster

Nothing like a fresh bag of salt


----------



## Evil Queen

Going on a snail hunt?

Last is all mine!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

I think i'll cut myself a slice of LAST!


----------



## fick209

Hello


----------



## Goblin

Guess it's up to me and last to lock up and turn off the lights.
Have a nice Suday......Last and I are going fishing!


----------



## The Creepster

Win


----------



## Dark Star

Creep...you think everyone was afraid to take it from you? 9 hours geesh!


----------



## morbidmike

only one minute and I win


----------



## Spooky1

Did you enjoy your 12 minutes of fame?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Look's who's winning now


----------



## The Creepster

Thank you ...and as my first act ....AMPUTATIONS FOR ALL


----------



## RoxyBlue

I evade your knife and win!


----------



## The Creepster

who said anything about a knife? I am using a SPOON


----------



## RoxyBlue

While you try to remember which side of the plate the spoon goes on, I win


----------



## The Creepster

LOL Your right


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Last


----------



## Goblin

I'm not only last, I'm the last Last of the night!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Good Morning!


----------



## morbidmike

yes it is a fresh win for me


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good morning, loser peeps


----------



## Howlinmadjack

And the winner is....ME!!


----------



## Evil Queen

You're right it is me!


----------



## The Creepster

Hog fat is not just for dinner anymore


----------



## Dark Star

Hey look who is touching my last again......

Good Morning!


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Nothing like a good morning win!!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Indeed.

Winner.


----------



## The Creepster

Almost but then this giant talking corn on the cob came over and


----------



## Evil Queen

I'm just full of lastiness this morning!


----------



## The Creepster

Use soap:googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Soap-free win!


----------



## Spooky1

Post lunch win for me!


----------



## RoxyBlue

You may share the win with me


----------



## morbidmike

I share with no one because I'm stingy muhahahahaha


----------



## The Creepster

well USE SOAP....


----------



## Spooky1

I believe she was talking to me.


----------



## Evil Queen

You need soap? Last!!!!


----------



## Goblin

The Goblin has arrived and LAST is soooooooooo glad to see it's master.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

...and PrettyGhoul is right behind and wins...Last post!!


----------



## Goblin

Goblin takes last and throws PrettyGhoul in the lake!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Win!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## morbidmike

I am now the morning winner all hail to me


----------



## Evil Queen

Pffft!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

I'm hungry, hungry for last!


----------



## The Creepster

Whats the deal with air


----------



## RoxyBlue

While you gasp for air, I win


----------



## Spooky1

I'm here for my lunchtime last!


----------



## morbidmike

I claim the after side job last


----------



## Johnny Thunder

And, on the last day of August 2010, I won.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Several hours to go before the end of the last day of August and I win!


----------



## SPOOKY J

I win!


----------



## Evil Queen

Pre naptime win!


----------



## Evil Andrew

We get naps ?


----------



## Evil Queen

I missed mine today, but I didn't miss last!


----------



## Evil Andrew

I didn't miss it either


----------



## Spooky1

Bedtime for me, but first I'll take last


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Chicken Conquers Last!


----------



## Zurgh

:googlyoes he????:googly:


----------



## Goblin

Nope. Goblin does!


----------



## Zurgh

So it was said...


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## morbidmike

I'm laster than you


----------



## Spooky1

Last is MINE! (insert evil laugh) :devil:


----------



## morbidmike

not so fast there ya scalawag


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ya losers!


----------



## Dark Star

Good Morning...oh my sweet last !


----------



## morbidmike

hey that is my last your loving on


----------



## Dark Star

Give him back.....He loves me best!


----------



## Spooky1

I clone last so you can all have one, but I have the real last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Excuse me but that's mine!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Sweet. Win.


----------



## Evil Queen

I'm back for some last!


----------



## morbidmike

its mine now


----------



## Evil Queen

Hey give that back!


----------



## morbidmike

nope I told you no touchey!!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hands free win - YES!!!!


----------



## morbidmike

hands down I win


----------



## Luigi Bored

keep those hands where I can see 'em Mister - I win


----------



## Evil Queen

I smack your hands and take last.


----------



## Luigi Bored

ouch!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Win


----------



## morbidmike

nope hey congrats on 100 away from being a post whore but I still win


----------



## Evil Andrew

Being a PW is it's own Reward : )


----------



## Evil Queen

Me and last are watching Ghost Hunters.


----------



## bfjou812

Hmmmmmmmmmmm,just passing on through .............wait !! what is this !! Me in last ??:laugheton::laugheton:


----------



## Goblin

Sorry Bfj....you never could beat me.


----------



## morbidmike

bad morning to all the non winners unlike me!!!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## lewlew

Morning yerself. Laster.


----------



## Evil Queen

Lastest!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I declare victory once and for all.

Kneel before Zod er I mean JT!


----------



## morbidmike

I deny your victory due to the default of me winning


----------



## Dark Star

Good morning everyone.... you know it is all mine Mike!


----------



## morbidmike

nope I just caught you red handed trying to steal my last


----------



## RoxyBlue

Last here!


----------



## morbidmike

not


----------



## Spooky1

Not you Mike


----------



## morbidmike

I said no dammit


----------



## The Creepster

Go manage your face farm...cause someones taking all you cabbage


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi, Creep!


----------



## Spooky1

Hi Honey


----------



## morbidmike

hi baby LOL tee hee you loose


----------



## RoxyBlue

Oh yeah...


----------



## lewlew

Magnetic personality my a$$. 

Wait that's not how I meant that...

Anyway...Win!


----------



## morbidmike

keep your cotton picking hands off my last


----------



## morbidmike

dont even think of taking my last EQ I know your here some where


----------



## Evil Queen

Surprise!!!!!!!! Last is mine!!!!!!!!


----------



## morbidmike

no its not its mine all mine


----------



## Evil Queen

Nope, nope, nope, it's mine.


----------



## Spooky1

Don't argue in from of last, it upsets her.


----------



## Evil Queen

Now it's a her?


----------



## Spooky1

Her, it, him it doesn't matter, last is mine!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good, bad, I'm the one with the last


----------



## Spooky1

Are you sure about that?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yes


----------



## The Creepster

Once more...


----------



## Evil Queen

Once more...I win!


----------



## morbidmike

quit stepping on my last


----------



## Evil Queen

I didn't step on it! And you shouldn't leave it laying around on the floor!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Win


----------



## Dark Star

Afternoon last is the BEST!!


----------



## morbidmike

its night time DS and its time for me to win


----------



## Evil Andrew

Day time, night time, Miller time, anytime,


I Win !


----------



## morbidmike

you got no time cause it's mine now


----------



## Evil Andrew

Ticking away the moments that make up a dull day
Fritter and waste the hours in an off hand way


----------



## The Creepster

I think I will have to now release my dogs of war...Once again you have greatly disappointed me.........................


----------



## morbidmike

enough crap the winner is here


----------



## Evil Andrew

Win


----------



## Spooky1

No, last is the winner. Oh look that's me!


----------



## morbidmike

was


----------



## RoxyBlue

Who was?


----------



## morbidmike

I am


----------



## Spooky Chick

Now it's meeeee


----------



## Evil Queen

Sorry Spooky it's back to me!


----------



## nixie

Me me me....


----------



## The Creepster

One more..then I must go and get some head cheese FOR ME KITTY CATS


----------



## Goblin

I am once again last........as it shall always be


----------



## Zurgh

Not without head cheese!:googly:


----------



## Goblin

I don't need it.


----------



## Zurgh

No, you really do!:googly:☻♦♣☺◘♪


----------



## Goblin

Nope. Don't need it at all.......and I'm STILL last!


----------



## morbidmike

not any more the early bird is here


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! I'll take it from here Mike.


----------



## fick209

My turn


----------



## morbidmike

turns up mine


----------



## RoxyBlue

La la la


----------



## The Creepster

Did anyone else hear that dying moose?


----------



## morbidmike

yes his crys translate to you loose


----------



## Spooky1

Was there a squirrel with the moose, last passes to it's rightful owner.


----------



## Dark Star

squirrel?....Are you sure?


----------



## Evil Queen

Zebra! Last!


----------



## morbidmike

as summer is almost over YAY!!!! I win


----------



## The Creepster

Time for some ol fashion piano I say


----------



## Evil Andrew

Piano ? If you can play _Winner_ for me.


----------



## Evil Queen

Late evening win for me.


----------



## Zurgh

Win? what is this win you speek of?


----------



## Goblin

The thing that I have that everyone wants but can never have!


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Strange, I seem to have it now!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Birthday win for me!


----------



## Dark Star

Well since it is your Birthday.....I could let you hold it for a while....and I think two hours is long enough


----------



## Evil Queen

But, but, I should get it all day.


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Should get what?


----------



## Spooky1

My first last of the day.


----------



## Evil Queen

Too late last is mine.


----------



## morbidmike

happy birthy day let me hold this heavy last for ya


----------



## Evil Queen

I'm a strong old lady I can handle a little ol last.


----------



## Evil Andrew

I seem to be holding it now ..... wait , that doesn't sound right .......

I Win !


----------



## fick209

:d


----------



## Zurgh

I'll just decontaminate, wash, press, and spit-shine the win... oh, oops.:googly:


----------



## Dark Star

ewwwww who spit on last!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Win


----------



## Evil Queen

Still winning!


----------



## Goblin

You mean you were winning.....now you're whining about not winning!


----------



## Zurgh

No, EQ does NOT whine, she commands! I just dry clean the win, now. But a spit shine...


----------



## Goblin

I just take last and done with it.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Good morning gang.

Don't look now but I won.


----------



## Evil Andrew

I don't think you can just take it, but I can : )


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Someone must still be sleepy and confused cuz I win.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Sorry - I havent had my morning Vodka & Red Bull


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Oh really? Sorry, EQ.

I won


----------



## Dark Star

Oh JT....I think last is mine..


----------



## Goblin

Nope. Last is hanging out with me today!


----------



## Evil Queen

Time for me to take it back.


----------



## morbidmike

my last I will feed him some beer


----------



## Evil Queen

Don't go getting him drunk, you remember what happened last time.


----------



## Evil Andrew

While the light-weights have their second beers, the big dog will take his rightful win : )

You don't get 12-pack abs like this for nothing


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Goodnight.
P.S. I won.


----------



## morbidmike

me win hear ye hear ye me win


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Mmmmmm yeah no.

Winner.


----------



## Evil Queen

Sorry gentlemen but I must step in and take the win.


----------



## morbidmike

mine O mine this last is mine


----------



## Luigi Bored

Luigi is aleading :googly:


----------



## Spooky1

Back from Horrorfind, for an evening last.


----------



## Evil Queen

You can toddle on off to bed Spooky I'll take it from here.


----------



## morbidmike

nope mine


----------



## Evil Queen

Nope I think I'll keep it a little longer.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Win


----------



## morbidmike

loose you do


----------



## Goblin

I am last once again!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Happy Labor Day! Oh look I won.

Somebody grab me a hot dog and beer.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! I'll grab your beer but your wife may have a problem with me grabbing your hot dog.


----------



## morbidmike

my win before I have to stem clean the carpets maybe I will steam last too!!!


----------



## Evil Queen

Couldn't hurt.


----------



## morbidmike

hey hes not clean yet leave him alone!!!!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

MM when you're done, swing by and wash my Jeep.

Ya know, cuz I won.


----------



## Evil Queen

He's going to be too busy washing my truck, cuz I won.


----------



## Luigi Bored

Haunt Fourm has a cleaning crew?!


----------



## The Creepster

Nah hes just the "gopher" of the forum.....are my boots all polished up and ready cause Lord Humongous is waiting we need to go do some collecting


----------



## morbidmike

I aint cleaning nuttin cuz I WIN


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Mmmmm nah sorry. I won again.


----------



## Spooky1

My turn in last now!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Now it's my turn


----------



## morbidmike

im back form the laboratory for the win thanx!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Go back to the lab while I win


----------



## morbidmike

no me win


----------



## Luigi Bored

Afternoon! I'm last again!


----------



## Evil Queen

My turn now!


----------



## morbidmike

pre dinner win where having meatloaf YUMMMMMMMMY!!!!!!!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Oh look.

I win again.


----------



## morbidmike

911 your fillets are on fire HELP!!!!! mike hoards last again


----------



## Evil Queen

No more hoarding Mike, it's time for my turn.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Everyone has left, so I'll win!


----------



## Spooky1

I'm still here, and last is mine.


----------



## The Creepster

You can have it


----------



## morbidmike

thanx I will


----------



## Dark Star

Thanks for saving it for me buttercup


----------



## Goblin

Only to have it taken away from you by ME!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## morbidmike

morning now your 2nd to last


----------



## Evil Queen

Last once again!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I was just going to say that...


----------



## The Creepster

Say what?


----------



## Spooky1

That I'm last?


----------



## Dark Star

Nope, that I am


----------



## Goblin

You mean you were.


----------



## Spooky1

Was, is, will be, Last!


----------



## Goblin

.....and all three of them are MINE!


----------



## Evil Queen

There's only one last and it's mine!


----------



## Spooky1

I think your last has expired, mine is nice and fresh.


----------



## PirateLady

At last I am last again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Creepster

land shark


----------



## Evil Queen

Sharks don't scare me, I've got kids...and last.


----------



## Goblin

You got kids and next to last.


----------



## Spooky1

My dog fetched last for me.


----------



## creep factor

And last, but not least. Im last


----------



## Goblin

I'm here, I'm last, that's the way it is.


----------



## morbidmike

Whatever!!!!!!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! I see Mike got here before me, so that makes me last.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Last is as last does


----------



## Spooky1

Ah, a nice cup of last in the morning.


----------



## Evil Queen

My last could use a warm up.


----------



## Goblin

Back and last once again!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Win!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I beat Johnny at his own game


----------



## morbidmike

me too


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Uh Yeah sure.

Win.


----------



## morbidmike

oh johnny dammit is at it again....but I win


----------



## Evil Queen

Til now.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Losers buy beer.

Win win win!


----------



## Evil Queen

How nice of you to buy the beer!


----------



## morbidmike

beer is on you pal!!!!

I'm quite fond of pumpkin ale


----------



## Evil Andrew

A frosty beer with some fellow haunters...what could be better....

A beer and a win !


----------



## Goblin

I'm back and last again!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Beer free and still winning!


----------



## Spooky1

Good morning forum friends (or is that fiends?)


----------



## The Creepster

every morning is good...


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes it is, and so is winning


----------



## SPOOKY J

I win!


----------



## Evil Queen

Last again!


----------



## muhahahahahaha

last


----------



## Dark Star

Hey don't touch my last!!


----------



## muhahahahahaha

oh way last


----------



## Dark Star

way not!


----------



## muhahahahahaha

ut uh its mine


----------



## muhahahahahaha

no no no


----------



## Dark Star

yes, yes yes


----------



## muhahahahahaha

mine again


----------



## Dark Star

I will slap you!


----------



## muhahahahahaha

its good being last ahhhh


----------



## Dark Star

Yes, yes it is...


----------



## muhahahahahaha

no no no ds


----------



## Dark Star

Eat your chicken....and leave last to me LOL


----------



## muhahahahahaha

never ds i will always be last


----------



## Dark Star

Don"t you have painting to do or something?


----------



## muhahahahahaha

geesh woman dont you learn


----------



## Dark Star

Yeah I learned to take last WAY before you...


----------



## muhahahahahaha

mine


----------



## Dark Star

Oh no mine!!!


----------



## muhahahahahaha

dont do it ds


----------



## Dark Star

And who is stopping me ?


----------



## muhahahahahaha

me wins, me last woohoo


----------



## Dark Star

Aww come on you know last likes me better.


----------



## muhahahahahaha

unlucky me last


----------



## Dark Star

Oh you know I am so LAST!


----------



## morbidmike

mine now


----------



## muhahahahahaha

beat it mike, its mine all mine


----------



## RoxyBlue

Wrong-o!


----------



## Spooky1

Hi Honey, thanks for holding last for me.


----------



## morbidmike

hey sweetie thanx for holding it for me :googly:


----------



## Evil Queen

And thanks for keeping it safe for me snugamuffin.


----------



## morbidmike

sorry apple dumplin its mine now


----------



## Evil Queen

But I want it sugar lips.


----------



## morbidmike

awwww blue berry muffin YOU CANT HAVE IT !!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Somebody hand me some insulin while I win


----------



## Dark Star

Ok ladies take your hands off my Mikey snookums and my last please


----------



## Evil Queen

No!


----------



## Goblin

Good thing I brought my waders cause it sure is getting deep in here!


----------



## Evil Queen

Well I'm deep in last.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Winner!


----------



## Goblin

Yes I am!


----------



## The Creepster

I must succeed


----------



## Spooky1

All those muscles and I still take last from you.


----------



## Evil Queen

You lost last to a girl!


----------



## The Creepster

I know...how silly...


----------



## Evil Queen

You did too!


----------



## The Creepster

Indeed


----------



## morbidmike

there is a new evil in town


----------



## Evil Queen

They still can't have last.


----------



## morbidmike

yes I can and will


----------



## Evil Andrew

Win


----------



## morbidmike

win times 2


----------



## Evil Andrew

: )


----------



## muhahahahahaha

last


----------



## Spooky1

Laugh away, last is mine now.


----------



## Evil Queen

Til I came along and took it from you.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Mine now


----------



## ededdeddy

Winner Winner chicken dinner


----------



## Zurgh

Bile, pain, blood, dirty win....


----------



## Goblin

I just win.


----------



## Zurgh

Sure, yup! No....


----------



## Goblin

Yup, yes, and Uh Huh.


----------



## Zurgh

That's what... WIN!


----------



## Goblin

You can never win while I'm around


----------



## Zurgh

The winner is the first to end it, So sure ya wanna be the first to....


----------



## Goblin

I'm Last and Zurgh's a wannabe last


----------



## morbidmike

ahhhh I love the smell of a win in the morning


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Me too.

Win!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Friday last!


----------



## ededdeddy

Winner


----------



## Evil Queen

Sorry but not even multiple personalities can take my last.


----------



## Spooky1

But I can!


----------



## Dark Star

Good morning everyone...LAST


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi


----------



## The Creepster

Mmmm pancreas for breakfast


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yuck, I'll pass on that while I win


----------



## Goblin

Dropping by to take last before I head out for a while


----------



## morbidmike

have fun on your outing and I'll hold last for awhile


----------



## Spooky1

Mike go take a moon pie break and I'll hold on to last for you.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thanks for holding my place


----------



## nixie

I'm sorry, I think that place was held for me


----------



## Evil Andrew

Spooky1 said:


> Mike go take a moon pie break and I'll hold on to last for you.


There's Moon Pies ?


----------



## Evil Queen

Yep all you have to do is cross the finish line before me!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Friday night win!


----------



## Evil Queen

Hey! Where the heck did you come from?!


----------



## The Creepster

His Mom and Dad I would suspect.....


----------



## Evil Andrew

Win


----------



## Spooky1

I win


----------



## Evil Andrew

Win


----------



## morbidmike

me win you dont


----------



## Evil Andrew

Me win donut


----------



## RoxyBlue

Me win, no donut


----------



## Zurgh

No donut? Awwwww....


----------



## Evil Queen

Give me that before you hurt yourself.


----------



## Zurgh

Ouch... too late...


----------



## Evil Queen

Dang now you got blood all over last!


----------



## Spooky1

I'm up way too late, so goodnight from last.


----------



## Goblin

My first last of the weekend


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! I crawled out of my blankie cave to take last.


----------



## morbidmike

back to the blankie cave for you while I win


----------



## Evil Queen

Nah have to get my behind movin and take last back.


----------



## The Creepster

Sunshine...on my face makes me want to burn things


----------



## Evil Queen

Go find yourself an ant hill, I'll stay here and take care of last.


----------



## The Creepster

Ant hill? THINK BIGGER...


----------



## Evil Queen

Mole hill? lol


----------



## Goblin

Dropped by to take last for a walk.


----------



## Spooky1

I think you dropped last.


----------



## morbidmike

last is mine again


----------



## Dark Angel 27

not for long.

i win!


----------



## Evil Queen

Back for a little pre dinner last.


----------



## morbidmike

post ice cream win


----------



## Evil Queen

Nom Nom Nom dinner win!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

i will not be defeated! I win!


----------



## Evil Queen

Post dinner win!


----------



## morbidmike

I'm in like flyn


----------



## Spooky1

I win while we're watching Chiller Drive-in Theater


----------



## Zurgh

I win! Wait, a precognitive flash...


----------



## Goblin

I'm last once again. Wow! Talk about Deja Vu!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Dark Star

Good Morning!! ....LAST!


----------



## Evil Queen

Um shouldn't you be working? Last!


----------



## Spooky1

Three minutes till noon, so i can still say good morning from last.


----------



## Evil Queen

One more last before I go get my haircut.


----------



## Goblin

I'll hold onto last for a while today.


----------



## Evil Queen

Nice fresh haircut and last!


----------



## Goblin

Well, nice fresh haircut at least.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Winner!


----------



## Goblin

Yes I am. Thanks for noticing it.


----------



## Spooky1

Back from Roxy's show, and now last.


----------



## Evil Queen

Last again!


----------



## Goblin

Yes I am. Thanks for noticing


----------



## Wildcat

In second place. Ya, we tend to notice things like that.:jol:


----------



## Evil Andrew

A nice seagull win for me.


----------



## Evil Queen

I'm last and you're not!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Win


----------



## Zurgh

This time...


----------



## Evil Andrew

Win


----------



## Spooky1

Last is mine!


----------



## Evil Andrew

WIN. Again !


----------



## Wildcat

Haven't you learned? Evil never wins.:zombie:


----------



## Zurgh

Really?


----------



## Goblin

Starting out the week last


----------



## Zurgh

Weak last? So sorry! BOOM! WIN!


----------



## Goblin

Only in your dreams Zurgh, only in your dreams


----------



## Zurgh

No, Goblin, I am a living nightmare, welcome to the insanity called Insomnia!


----------



## Goblin

Been there, done that.


----------



## Zurgh

No, you haven't... I win...


----------



## Goblin

Only when I'm not here.............


----------



## Zurgh

And when is that...
I shouldn't be outside of a coma, now...
Yet, I WIN!


----------



## Goblin

I am eternal......and always last


----------



## Zurgh

You can be last, but explain to me why I have enough meds to make an army sleep, yet I cannot?

I win!


----------



## Goblin

I have no idea, But I am last.
You just want to be last


----------



## Zurgh

No, You can be last, I will be a winner...


----------



## Goblin

I am both...........


----------



## Zurgh

No, visible, now, too...


----------



## Dark Angel 27

I am woman...and I'm the winner!


----------



## Goblin

I am Goblin......and last is MINE!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

not if i take it from you...again!


----------



## Goblin

Let's see......Nope. Still mine!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

the hell it is....its mine! all mine!


----------



## Zurgh

I put DA's win above your's Gobbie! But, I am visible & unaffected by tranquilizers, hormones, drugs, alcohol, pills... All chemmed' up & no stopping me...


----------



## Goblin

Only after I'm dead and gone......too bad I'm immortal


----------



## Zurgh

Immortal does not mean indefatigable, yer old enough, you should know...


----------



## Goblin

I wouldn't know....I've never been defeated


----------



## Dark Angel 27

ouch, burn!

oh, and i win!


----------



## Goblin

Nope.......I'm still last


----------



## Dark Angel 27

until i take your victory from you!


----------



## Goblin

Let me know when you're ready to try


----------



## Dark Angel 27

i already have...and now i'm the winner!


----------



## Goblin

Well as much as I love taking last from you, dawn is approaching and Goblin's
hate daylight! Be back when darkness falls......take care of my last till I return.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

you mean, i'll take care of my last post...so there!


----------



## Goblin

Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha!


----------



## Zurgh

You GO DA! Gobbie U been DEEE Feated!


----------



## Goblin

Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha!


----------



## Zurgh

Ho, he, Ha!


----------



## morbidmike

enough violence a good winner is here


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last is mine!


----------



## morbidmike

so you thought!!!!!


----------



## Spooky1

Good morning forum fiends.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi, honey



(I win!)


----------



## The Creepster

*edit* No I WIN....


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think not


----------



## The Creepster

thats what gets me in trouble....


----------



## Dark Star

Wasn't me....


----------



## The Creepster

Not true I saw the report


----------



## RoxyBlue

You still here?


----------



## The Creepster

Last one...then I must go and DESTROY my chest and back


----------



## Dark Star

Then you won't mind if I take it?


----------



## The Creepster

Hey now that kinda of talk will get you a one way ticket to the slammer


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hear your weights calling you


----------



## The Creepster

They are....they say..."I want to see the blood flow and see the pain on your FACE!!!!!" Who wants to join the FUN!!!!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Not me. 

I win!


----------



## Dark Star

Last is mine I tell you!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm not listening, na na na


----------



## Dark Star

Hey....he likes me!


----------



## Spooky1

Are you sure last wasn't just pretending? It seems very happy to be with me.


----------



## RoxyBlue

And now it's with me


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

Didn't last too long, did it?


----------



## Evil Queen

Last's favorite is back, Me!


----------



## morbidmike

last is mine now I shall place him in the coffin of my funeral procession


----------



## Evil Andrew

Love the procession. - way cool !


----------



## morbidmike

thanx but I still have to take last


----------



## Evil Andrew

Ok


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Good night whatever you are!

I win.


----------



## morbidmike

nope I'm last


----------



## The Creepster

Mr. chuckles...is that you?


----------



## morbidmike

nope its the winner


----------



## The Creepster

Crunchy....


----------



## Evil Queen

Stop trying to eat last!


----------



## Spooky1

I get to lastest, fastest!


----------



## The Creepster

Once again...your right


----------



## Evil Queen

Last.


----------



## nixie

I'm last.


----------



## Goblin

I'm back again.......and last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Hey I beat Mike this morning!


----------



## debbie5

Winnah.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Now I win!


----------



## Dark Star

Good Morning everyone....Good Morning LAST!


----------



## The Creepster

That was CLOSE


----------



## Goblin

I'm back again to claim last!


----------



## Spooky1

Your claim is invalid, last stays with me.


----------



## Goblin

That's a nice dream you have there Spooky1. Time to wake up and realize I've always had last.


----------



## Spooky1

I'm awake and still in last it seems.


----------



## Evil Queen

Can I have it?


----------



## The Creepster

I like it when it go's SQUISH


----------



## Spooky1

No squishing last!


----------



## The Creepster

Ohhh ok...for you but only for you


----------



## autumnghost

How about smooshing?


----------



## RoxyBlue

How about I just win?


----------



## Goblin

You had it long enough Roxy.....it's mine now.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Spooky1

Last says good morning to you too, EQ.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yay for me!


----------



## Evil Queen

Back for a quick win!


----------



## Dark Star

My win...you must submit!!! :d


----------



## Evil Queen

Nuh uh, it's mine!


----------



## Spooky1

Lunchtime last for me!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Lunchtime over


----------



## morbidmike

last over for you two love doves


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, last is happy with me & Roxy!


----------



## Evil Queen

Can last come play with Auntie Evil?


----------



## Goblin

Nope. He's hanging out with me right now.


----------



## Evil Queen

Awwww look who was left unattended. Last is mine now!


----------



## Goblin

Well while you work your mine I 'll take last.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Win


----------



## Evil Queen

Win more.


----------



## Evil Andrew

I like it when you win

I like it when I take it from you, too


----------



## Spooky1

Yet you let last slip through your fingers.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Who left last on the floor?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Hey, what's that over there ?



Win


----------



## Goblin

I'm back to take the last last of the day and the first last of the day!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## The Creepster

Last...of what


----------



## RoxyBlue

Last of your reign as Mr Last


----------



## The Creepster

Ok...but its only cause I have to go sell more magazine subscriptions


----------



## RoxyBlue

You sell, I win


----------



## Spooky1

I won Roxy's heart (I have it in a jar ), and now I've won last.


----------



## Evil Queen

Back for a little afternoon last.


----------



## Goblin

Very little.


----------



## pyro

look like there is some new games here


----------



## dubbax3

I am the undisputed champion......... FOO!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I dispute that claim!


----------



## Goblin

While you dispute his claim I'll take last to safety.


----------



## Evil Queen

Yeah it's morning again, last.


----------



## Spooky1

Good Morning from the last last!


----------



## Evil Queen

You were the next to last last, I am the last last.


----------



## The Creepster

My pockets hurt


----------



## RoxyBlue

I win!


----------



## The Creepster

Ok but you have to clean the house now...


----------



## Spooky1

A small round woman appears and says "This house is clean", I'll take last


----------



## Johnny Thunder

In honor of Elvira's birthday, I'll claim victory.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Your victory is short-lived


----------



## Spooky1

Happy Birthday Elvira, last is mine!


----------



## Evil Queen

I'll grab a little last while I'm here.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Win


----------



## Evil Queen

Last is mine again!


----------



## Spooky1

A late night last for me.


----------



## Goblin

An even later night last for me


----------



## Zurgh

Early win!


----------



## Goblin

Yes I did


----------



## Zurgh

OMG, Gob... You did! How could you!


----------



## Dark Star

Last is mine at last....


----------



## Goblin

As usual, Dark Star tries to sneak in and steal my last, only to drop it on the way out!


----------



## Zurgh

Respect for Beautiful Female's, gobbie! they have last & win... just cause!


----------



## Goblin

I have respect for all females. I just like to tease DS. lol


----------



## Zurgh

Your just a gal-teaser! Me, I'm just a shadow...(a winning shadow...)


----------



## Goblin

Goblin's have always been gal-teasers.


----------



## morbidmike

hey last is all alone now I have to call CPS on you people


----------



## Dark Star

Hey good morning cupcake!!....thanks for getting me some last.


----------



## Evil Queen

You got some, I got the rest.


----------



## Goblin

I got all of last!


----------



## Luigi Bored

Who's leading now?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Me !


----------



## Evil Queen

Rack up another win for me.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Let's not have any racking, please ...


----------



## Spooky1

I free last from the rack!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Win


----------



## Goblin

I'm back and I'm last.............I WIN!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Dark Star

Oh last is soooo mine...Good Morning everyone!


----------



## Spooky1

Good morning forum, last is mine.


----------



## Dark Star

Hey you always have last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Not always.


----------



## Goblin

Not this time either.


----------



## Evil Queen

Awwww last just piddled on the floor! Someone get me a paper towel.


----------



## Goblin

Must have been some one else's last, mine is paper trained!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Win


----------



## PirateLady

No I win


----------



## Evil Andrew

You know, I'm OK with that


----------



## Evil Queen

I'm not.


----------



## Spooky1

You're not in last, EQ. For the moment Spooky1 rules the roost!


----------



## Evil Queen

Last wants a new ruler, sorry Spooky1 you just didn't measure up.


----------



## Goblin

Soooooo many people after my last.......and all of them failing to get him!


----------



## PirateLady

My turn


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## The Creepster

I knew that it wouldn't last


----------



## Evil Queen

Back to reclaim last.


----------



## The Creepster

LOOK OUT...hes got a pancake!!!!


----------



## Evil Queen

Ohhhh nooooo!


----------



## The Creepster

That was close...you better bring some Jello just in case


----------



## Evil Queen

Ok, I got lime this time.


----------



## The Creepster

I like lime...its very green tasting....reminds me of summer in wine country...wearing my best LL Bean attire....and working on my short game


----------



## Evil Queen

Somebody's been licking the acid stamps again.


----------



## The Creepster

Well it is Monday and I do have to finish up these reports...don't forget the TPS report cover sheet


----------



## Evil Queen

Did you finish the costing analysis for the new feline communications presentation?


----------



## The Creepster

No thats Sally's job...she needs to step it up and quit face planting on her farm face...its costing the company too much money...


----------



## Evil Queen

I thought she retired and moved to Iceland.


----------



## Spooky1

I'll hold last while you go check.


----------



## The Creepster

Check? No no no...CASH only or a hat


----------



## Evil Queen

You can't put a hat on last.


----------



## The Creepster

You can if your the mighty hat man named Spooky1....his legendary hat skills are a legend EPIC!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Evil Queen

Hmmm now that I think about it I guess you would put a hat on last.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I win - no hat needed


----------



## Dark Star

so true Roxy....


----------



## Spooky1

Last likes to wear my hats.


----------



## Evil Queen

Yeah but he looks funny in the Viking horns one.


----------



## Goblin

Back and taking last with me.....you may keep the funny hats for Halloween


----------



## Evil Queen

Last is mine. Give it back!


----------



## Goblin

Why on Earth would I want to do that? Last is happy with me.


----------



## Evil Queen

No it's not.


----------



## Goblin

Yes it is. It's smiling and laughing and having a great time.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

First place willy for me!


----------



## Goblin

You got the willy and I got last!


----------



## scareme

Win! I haven't said that for awhile.


----------



## Goblin

Mostly because you never do!


----------



## The Creepster

Watch out shes on the "juice"


----------



## Evil Andrew

There's juice ?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Winner.


----------



## Evil Andrew

What about getting juiced ?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

The Magic 8 Ball app on my phone says "try again later".

Oh and I win.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Is now later ?


----------



## Zurgh

No, now is WIN!


----------



## Goblin

Yes....I have won!


----------



## Zurgh

Why, yes, Gobbie...You did! Congratulations!


----------



## Goblin

Thank you Zurgh. Last one for me tonight. Not feeling very well. Later.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Win!


----------



## Dark Star

Why is it that that first last of the morning is so good? :0


----------



## scareme

Like caffeine, I win.


----------



## Dark Star

I got caffeine does that count?


----------



## RoxyBlue

No caffeine needed for me to take last successfully


----------



## morbidmike

7 hrs well done Roxy but you know its mine now


----------



## Evil Queen

Sorry to have to take last from you Mike but that's how it goes.


----------



## morbidmike

mike army crawls in though a open window at EQ's house and steals last from her


----------



## Evil Queen

Good thing I was standing on the other side of the window and chopped off their heads as they crawled thru. Last is safe and sound here with me.


----------



## Evil Andrew

It's with you? No, no, no - the Win is here in my back pocket : )


----------



## Evil Queen

Your pocket's just been picked.


----------



## Evil Andrew

...the other pocket....


----------



## Evil Queen

Yeah I'm not falling for that again.


----------



## Spooky1

While you're falling, I'm taking last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Ok one late last for me, night everyone!


----------



## Goblin

Starting Autumn off last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Goblin

Last says Good Morning everybody!


----------



## scareme

Win, first thing in the morning!


----------



## Evil Queen

I'm not ready to share last yet, try back later.


----------



## Spooky1

An end of Summer last for me!


----------



## Evil Queen

I'll take last Winter, Spring, Summer and Fall!


----------



## The Creepster

I win...see I have a sticker saying so...


----------



## Evil Queen

Know where you can stick your sticker? Right here on my bumper as I pass you by.


----------



## Dark Star

I thought that said....good boys give up last to good girls....

Good Morning everyone!!


----------



## Evil Queen

I guess I'll never get one then.:biggrinvil: But I will get last.


----------



## Dark Star

Only if you take it from me.....DS runs...lol


----------



## The Creepster

I can roll faster then you can RUN....


----------



## Dark Star

Can I just hold last before I go for the day? I will give him back...really


----------



## Goblin

Looks like I got back just in time to recue last.


----------



## Spooky1

Last is back with me where it belongs.


----------



## Goblin

Better check again. It's sitting here on the couch watching tv


----------



## katshead42

What the heck it going on here?


----------



## Goblin

It's your house....don't you know?


----------



## Spooky1

Don't get possessive about last.


----------



## Goblin

Back and last again


----------



## Evil Queen

Were, not now.


----------



## Goblin

Still am.


----------



## Evil Queen

My last!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yours, his , mine, Does it really matter in today's modern society ?


----------



## Evil Queen

Yes, it's mine.


----------



## Evil Andrew

OK, if it pleases you


----------



## The Creepster

Ohhhh swing and a miss


----------



## Evil Andrew

Not a miss, a Win


----------



## Evil Queen

You sure did swing and miss.


----------



## The Creepster

Swinger


----------



## Evil Andrew

Not me, I always get a hit : )


----------



## The Creepster

double tap


----------



## Evil Andrew

Now that's not a bat, that's a Glock


----------



## morbidmike

what?


----------



## Evil Andrew

And a win


----------



## morbidmike

nodda


----------



## Spooky1

Not for long!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nada


----------



## morbidmike

zip


----------



## The Creepster

Tie


----------



## Evil Andrew

For second, I have the win


----------



## The Creepster

Paint thinner smells fun


----------



## Evil Andrew

So is huffing gold spray paint, but I stll win


----------



## morbidmike

nope I


----------



## The Creepster

eye


----------



## morbidmike

aye


----------



## Evil Andrew

Win


----------



## morbidmike

me win you not


----------



## Evil Andrew

Ditto


----------



## morbidmike

ditto x2


----------



## The Creepster

whos ditto?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Me


----------



## The Creepster

Ahhh...


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yes, the master of my domain


----------



## The Creepster

Kleenex?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yes


----------



## The Creepster

Just don't expect a hand shake.....


----------



## Evil Andrew

A handshake and your hearty congratulations on my series of wins this evening


----------



## The Creepster

Epic....just epic


----------



## Evil Andrew

Ahhhh. Another in a long series of wins this evening


----------



## Evil Queen

Andrewwwww, you know you can't keep it.


----------



## The Creepster

Its modern times there are no winners or losers just mediocrity


----------



## Evil Andrew

I am the patron saint of mediocrity

And the winner


----------



## Evil Queen

Modern times suck.


----------



## The Creepster

I agree...but when the big machine comes to a grinding halt....its good to be in the company of ME


----------



## Evil Andrew

Was it easier to win in ancient times ? : )


----------



## Evil Queen

Yeah you can be our brick wall to hide behind.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Win , again


----------



## Evil Queen

Last for me!


----------



## Evil Andrew

For tonight ?


----------



## The Creepster

Only a select few will be in my good graces....the rest shall perish....but your on the "safe" list EQ...cause you know how to make the best jello


----------



## Evil Queen




----------



## Evil Andrew

What about me ? I know how to brew pumpkin ale !


----------



## Evil Queen

I don't know, what do you think Creep?


----------



## The Creepster

Nothing better then a dancing EQ


----------



## The Creepster

Ok but thats it the rest of the seats are reserved for my cats...and gym equipment


----------



## Evil Queen

better?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Aahh. Another win


----------



## Evil Queen

Just keep swimming, just keep swimming.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Ok


----------



## The Creepster

drink the pool water


----------



## Evil Queen

Nuh uh, you pee'd in it.


----------



## The Creepster

Noooo its always a pretty purple


----------



## Evil Andrew

I thought we could drink the pumpkin ale


----------



## Evil Queen

Then what would we do with the pool?


----------



## The Creepster

Jello?


----------



## Evil Queen

After I take last back.


----------



## The Creepster

Ok...


----------



## Evil Queen

So let me have last so I can fill the pool with Jello.


----------



## The Creepster

You got IT!


----------



## Dark Star

Your having Jello without me??


----------



## Goblin

While ya'll play around with the jello last is coming with me to the beach. Bye Ya'll


----------



## morbidmike

no need to call names I'll take last


----------



## Zurgh

Much like a freezing shower, I win...Cold!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Spooky1

I'm here for my morning last!


----------



## The Creepster

Win for me


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'll take over from here


----------



## Dark Star

LAST! Good Morning everyone!


----------



## Evil Queen

I feel like I should be doing something, oh yeah taking last!


----------



## scareme

Win!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes, win


----------



## Spooky1

Hi Honey, I'll hold last for you.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You're so sweet:kisskin:


----------



## Goblin

I'll hold last for you too...............NOT!


----------



## Evil Queen

Last for me!


----------



## scareme

Would you stop that. .... Win!


----------



## The Creepster

I will never stop winning


----------



## Evil Andrew

What he said


----------



## Evil Queen

He said I win.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Exactly


----------



## smileyface4u23

I haven't won in awhile...looks like it's time...

I win.


----------



## Dark Star

only an illusion......


----------



## The Creepster

Indeed...now pass the mustard


----------



## Dark Star

The spicy kind?


----------



## The Creepster

Yes spicy kind of WIN


----------



## Dark Star

Hey give that back!!


----------



## The Creepster

No its not


----------



## Dark Star

You smudged it!!


----------



## The Creepster

I smudged mustard? your weird


----------



## Dark Star

You got it on my last......lick it off!....LOL


----------



## The Creepster

No way..I don't know where your last has been


----------



## Dark Star

it was clean before you touched it!


----------



## The Creepster

everything is UNCLEAN after I am through with it!


----------



## Dark Star

ewww what is that??


----------



## The Creepster

Its PERFECTION!


----------



## scareme

While you two argue, I'll take the win.


----------



## Goblin

....and I'll take it from you!


----------



## debbie5

Who ordered the hotdog with extra fail sauce & onions?? CRY CRY CRY

QQ


----------



## Goblin

It wasn't me.


----------



## PirateLady

I won!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## morbidmike

good for you!!!!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! I'm late but I'm last!


----------



## debbie5

Who ordered the fail over easy with a side of tears??


----------



## RoxyBlue

Go do some garage organizing while I win


----------



## Spooky1

Don't you have some scanning to do Roxy?


----------



## The Creepster

Ohhh thats what you guys call it huh


----------



## Dark Star

Wait...someone told me rowing......I don't like change....


----------



## The Creepster

Me neither I like gold


----------



## Dark Star

Gold.... did you not know platinum is all the rage now?


----------



## The Creepster

Only if your into that sort of thing.....weirdo


----------



## Evil Queen

I'll just take my last with barbeque sauce.


----------



## Dark Star

What no cheese? LOL


----------



## Evil Queen

Nope don't like cheese on my last.


----------



## debbie5

I'll make some shoes on your last, while I kick your hiney with MY BIG BOOT!


----------



## Evil Queen

Look big foot last is mine you can't have it.


----------



## Dark Star

Let me hold it while you two cat fight it out...


----------



## Goblin

Hang on Last and I'll get you away from all this!


----------



## Evil Andrew

hey - bring back my car !

good thing the win was in my back pocket : )


----------



## Goblin

Just your hand was in your back pocket.....last is with me.


----------



## Evil Andrew

no, its right here. you must have my dry cleaning receipt : )


----------



## Spooky1

You may be evil, but you're not last.


----------



## Evil Queen

Nope I'm evil and last.


----------



## Goblin

Last is all mine once again!


----------



## Evil Queen

Last!


----------



## Goblin

Yes I am.


----------



## Spooky1

A relaxing post dinner last.


----------



## Goblin

Last again


----------



## Zurgh

Boogie ooogie win!


----------



## Goblin

Nope, you lost!


----------



## Zurgh

You lost, what?


----------



## Evil Queen

Last!


----------



## Zurgh

There went the last winner...


----------



## Goblin

Nope. I'm still here.


----------



## Zurgh

_!*boom!*_ & a ½!


----------



## Goblin

BOOM! Last!


----------



## debbie5

(showing off fresh pedicure and corn-rowed armpits) LAST!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last! without cornrows anywhere!


----------



## Goblin

How do you row corn?


----------



## Evil Queen

Ask Spooky1 and Roxy about rowing.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Mmmmmmmmm. Corn.....


----------



## debbie5

Hahhahahaha! 

(showing off web-spun underwear)
LAST!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Win


----------



## Evil Queen

Evenin all! I'll take last for awhile.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Ok


----------



## Evil Queen

I think I need it a little longer.


----------



## Goblin

Well, while you get it a little longer I'll take last for a walk


----------



## debbie5

You stepped in fail poo.

While I walked the last around the block.


----------



## Goblin

I'm still last and you're not!


----------



## scareme

But I win!


----------



## rottincorps

I win


----------



## Evil Andrew

Win


----------



## Dark Star

Good Morning...one quick last with my coffee.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning DS! I'll take last now.


----------



## Spooky1

Good morning, looks like last is with me now.


----------



## Evil Queen

Back to me.


----------



## Dark Star

Who is touching my last?


----------



## Evil Queen

Me.


----------



## Goblin

Back and last once again.


----------



## PirateLady

not any more


----------



## RoxyBlue

You're right about that


----------



## Evil Andrew

Win


----------



## Evil Queen

Back for some more last.


----------



## PirateLady

not for long again


----------



## Evil Queen

I need some more last.


----------



## Evil Andrew

The power of Evil is addicting,

Win


----------



## Dark Star

But goodness wins every time.......and I am even saying that with a straight face...


----------



## Goblin

Dark Star said:


> But goodness wins every time.......and I am even saying that with a straight face...


----------



## Mr_Chicken

sneak attack!


----------



## Goblin

......and you met with total defeat!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Dark Star

Good Morning.....LAST!


----------



## Evil Queen

Back for more!


----------



## Goblin

You can have the more, I'll take last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Last once again.


----------



## Spooky1

I missed my morning last, so here I am for a post late lunch last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Gimme!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Win


----------



## Evil Queen

Post dinner last.


----------



## Evil Andrew

What was for dinner ?


----------



## The Creepster

A gruesome discovery........


----------



## Evil Queen

We had bacon, eggs, fried potatoes and waffles. Now I'm having some last.


----------



## The Creepster

Fried potato waffles......


----------



## Evil Queen

That sounds good too.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Win for my dessert


----------



## Goblin

I'm back and once again have taken last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## debbie5

L is for the last you gave to me....

A is for the only ass I see...

S is silly lady, call me "Deb" don't call me "Grady"..

T is made for Trick or Treats!


----------



## Evil Queen

Drinking your breakfast this morning Deb?


----------



## Goblin

I'm last again. Nice poem Debbie


----------



## debbie5

Last but not least.....


----------



## scareme

Win


----------



## Spooky1

I seem to be running late today, this it my first last of the day.


----------



## Evil Queen

Too bad is was so short lived.


----------



## Goblin

Your turn was even shorter


----------



## Dark Star

And my first last of the day!


----------



## Goblin

....is even shorter than the Evil Queen's!


----------



## Evil Queen

Back and last again.


----------



## morbidmike

nope tis I !!!!


----------



## Goblin

.....You tis not last too!


----------



## Spooky1

Good night to all, from last!


----------



## debbie5

Laughing,
And
Still
The


WINNAAAAAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## debbie5

MUSIC BREAK!
Get happy, y'all..


----------



## Goblin

You listen to the music and I'll take last.


----------



## Mr_Chicken

'scuse me, pardon me, coming through


----------



## Goblin

You can wave at last as you're passing through


----------



## morbidmike

I just scored 1000 points in lastville


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## debbie5

LAST (sorry about the music...its a bad version).


----------



## Evil Queen

Well then you can't be last.


----------



## debbie5

LAST is BEST.


----------



## Evil Queen

That's why I'm last.


----------



## Spooky1

Last is best when it's mine!


----------



## Goblin

Too bad then, cause it's mine!


----------



## Evil Queen

Nope it's all mine.


----------



## Goblin

You mean you wish it was all your's!


----------



## Spooky1

You forfeit last due to poor grammar.


----------



## Goblin

My grammar's been dead for 30 years. Leave her out of it.


----------



## Evil Queen

Last with an autograph from Dan Aykroyd!


----------



## morbidmike

atleast the autograph will last


----------



## Evil Queen

Yeah well I'll just have to keep posting.


----------



## morbidmike

notta


----------



## RoxyBlue

Know what's up? My winning score!


----------



## morbidmike

score crash


----------



## Evil Queen

Another win for me!


----------



## Goblin

Too bad I had to take it away from you!


----------



## debbie5

Last snatcher!


----------



## Goblin

You were.......now you're not.


----------



## debbie5

Once again....LAST!


----------



## Goblin

....and once again I take it away from you.


----------



## debbie5

Insomniacs are LAST!


----------



## Goblin

But not as last as Goblins


----------



## Mr_Chicken

now would be a good time to admit defeat


----------



## Goblin

I'm glad you decided to admit you've been defeated Mr. Chicken.


----------



## morbidmike

the true winner is here finally enough nonsense


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## The Creepster

Indeed....


----------



## Evil Queen

It's me again!


----------



## Goblin

Once again last is mine.


----------



## Evil Queen

last


----------



## Spooky1

Post #13504 is the last post!


----------



## The Creepster

I would check you work again


----------



## morbidmike

by the power of grey skull I have the power!!!!!


----------



## Evil Queen

You have somethin but it ain't the power.


----------



## Goblin

He doesn't have last either.


----------



## Evil Queen

Nope I do.


----------



## Goblin

I'm still last.


----------



## morbidmike

by the pwr of gry skull I WIN


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Friday Morning! Last!


----------



## The Creepster

Before that ....


----------



## RoxyBlue

I win


----------



## morbidmike

a box of mac and cheese and a win


----------



## Spooky1

No cheesy mess for me, just last!


----------



## morbidmike

win


----------



## RoxyBlue

You meant to type "lose"


----------



## Evil Queen

Afternoon last.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Win


----------



## Spooky1

Watching Dracula movies from last.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Cool - Dracula movies !


----------



## Evil Queen

Cool! Last!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Just like clockwork , the Queen arrives


----------



## Evil Andrew

And


----------



## Evil Andrew

I Still


----------



## Evil Andrew

Win !


----------



## Whisper

Evil Andrew said:


> Win !


No, you just thought you did!


----------



## Whisper

Now


----------



## Whisper

I win!


----------



## Goblin

Sorry. I just took last away from you


----------



## Whisper

That's ok Goblin. But I'm afraid I'll just have to take it back.


----------



## Goblin

Sorry. Can't let you do that


----------



## morbidmike

sat morn win ahmen


----------



## scareme

win


----------



## debbie5

I haven't showered yet...sniff me! NOW I"M LAST!


----------



## Goblin

P.....U!

You mean you were last! :googly:


----------



## Whisper

Now I'm last....again!


----------



## Goblin

No your not......again!


----------



## Evil Andrew

I win, again...


----------



## Whisper

You know, being last is not always a bad thing.


----------



## Evil Andrew

: )


----------



## Whisper

wow Evil Andrew....you're quick!


----------



## Goblin

I'm back and last once again!


----------



## Whisper

Not for long...


----------



## Goblin

Long enough


----------



## Whisper

then again...maybe not!


----------



## Goblin

Maybe not for you.


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Certainly for me!!


----------



## Spooky1

I'm picked last!


----------



## Goblin

Thus is last number 10,000!


----------



## Evil Andrew

You know, you're right ! Congratulations !

It's also the last 1360. Wins are so fleeting........


----------



## Whisper

Evil Andrew said:


> ... Wins are so fleeting........


More fleeting than a snowflake in summer.


----------



## Goblin

Only for you two.


----------



## Whisper

Well let me be the first to welcome you to the club!


----------



## dynoflyer

No, I win


----------



## Goblin

Not while I'm around.


----------



## scareme

win


----------



## Goblin

Nice try....but.....no.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Win


----------



## Whisper

apparently all you people didn't get the memo. I WIN!!


----------



## Evil Andrew

I believe that memo was a fake

I always win : )


----------



## Goblin

Obviously you didn't get the message when I blew up your garage.......I'm last!


----------



## scareme

But I win!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Dude ! That was my neighbor's garage !


----------



## Whisper

Sorry about your neighbors garage. Just glad it wasn't mine!


----------



## Goblin

Boy, you keep messing with my last and I'm gonna get really mean!


----------



## Whisper

Blowing up garages isn't mean? If you keep that up, where are we gonna build our props?


----------



## Goblin

That's not my problem.


----------



## Evil Andrew

A good morning win, sending positive vibes to Goblin


----------



## Spooky1

Good morning from last to all those not blowing up garages.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Puter's back up and I'm last!


----------



## Evil Andrew

An observation - In this thread, some claim "last" , and some claim "win". Some enter other text, one-liners, jokes, or make fun of the other posts, that doesn't claim either last or win, and yet they too win. Hhhmmmmm.


----------



## Spooky1

Last, win, victory is mine!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Doesn't matter what you type, I win!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Hhhhhmmmmmmm


----------



## Goblin

Once again I am last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Back for a quick win!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Me too!


----------



## Goblin

.......and once again I have taken it away from you!


----------



## debbie5

munching on a fresh bag of crispy LAST CHIPS.


----------



## Whisper

enjoy them while you can!


----------



## Evil Queen

I'll just take my last to go.


----------



## Goblin

Last would preferr to stay here with me!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Keep telling yourself that, and I won't remind you that I've won .......again.....


----------



## Goblin

But I will remind you that you have lost again just as quickly!


----------



## Evil Queen

Last!


----------



## Goblin

Yes I am.


----------



## Evil Andrew

.....and again........


----------



## Goblin

Yes I did.


----------



## Evil Queen

Goblin said:


> Yes I did.


Lose? Yep you sure did. I win!


----------



## Evil Andrew

: ) aaaaaaahhhhhhh


----------



## Evil Queen

Lasty, lasty, last, last.


----------



## Spooky1

This should be my last, last of the evening.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Have a good sleep


----------



## morbidmike

what I'm last already YAY me!!!!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Me too !


----------



## debbie5

you must be fasting at lasting....


----------



## Goblin

Yep. I'm a fast laster and I'm last faster


----------



## PirateLady

Nope I am


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! A nice cool last this morning.


----------



## debbie5

lasty last last!


----------



## The Creepster

Nope....but keep at it


----------



## RoxyBlue

Practice makes perfect


----------



## scareme

Win


----------



## Goblin

Yes, I just did!


----------



## scareme

Win, again


----------



## Goblin

Yep. I sure did.


----------



## PirateLady

ME ME I win


----------



## Goblin

Not anymore


----------



## dynoflyer

I win


----------



## Goblin

Not anymore.


----------



## scareme

Win!


----------



## Goblin

Yes........I know.


----------



## debbie5

polishing up the trophy...


----------



## Evil Queen

Another busy day but I'm back for some more last!


----------



## Spooky1

Last is mine while watching Monday Night Football!


----------



## Goblin

Why are you sitting there watching a football on Monday night? Afraid someone will steal it?


----------



## debbie5

I prefer my last to be roasted over hot coals....


----------



## Goblin

Too bad. Looks like you're in for a big disappointment


----------



## morbidmike

is the disappointment the fact I win?


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Evil Andrew

yes - what she said


----------



## Goblin

Yeah, it's code for Goblin's Last!


----------



## Evil Andrew

is that like the DaVinci Code


----------



## Goblin

Nope. It's the Goblin Code


----------



## Evil Andrew

Morse code 

Translate this .. / .-- .. -.


----------



## Goblin

Evil Andrew loses to Goblin again!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

.. / .-- .. -. = I WIN


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Afternoon! Last!


----------



## Evil Andrew

what she said 

wait haven't we alread done this today ?


----------



## Spooky1

Why yes, I believe last was mine already today.


----------



## Goblin

Last has only one master and that's me!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Master Goblin ?


----------



## Evil Queen

I'm back for last!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Win


----------



## Evil Queen

More last!


----------



## Evil Andrew

More WIN


----------



## morbidmike

ahhh the smell of last


----------



## Evil Andrew

It's an ill wind that blows no good


----------



## morbidmike

my win


----------



## debbie5

my wind blew them all away.....the WINNER'S WIND!


----------



## Goblin

I'm back........and I'm last!


----------



## scareme

and I win!


----------



## Goblin

Nope. You lost


----------



## morbidmike

and so did you


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Spooky1

Good morning, forum folks. Last!


----------



## The Creepster

Nevermind


----------



## The Pod

here at last!!!


----------



## Spooky1

Last to be here!


----------



## Goblin

I'm here and last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Afternoon all! Last looked lonely so I'll hang out here for awhile.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You left and I took last


----------



## Spooky1

I'm last, now it's time for me to go home.


----------



## Goblin

You can go home, but last stays with me!


----------



## morbidmike

mine


----------



## Goblin

Well, while you work your mine I'll take last.


----------



## fick209

I'll get in 1 win this month


----------



## Evil Andrew

Win!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Evening! Last!


----------



## Evil Andrew

And good night


----------



## Goblin

Once again Goblin has taken last away from you!


----------



## debbie5

Insomnia last!


----------



## scareme

I agree, insomnia-win


----------



## smoke624

early bird gets the worm up at 3:40am to head to work


----------



## Goblin

Late night Goblins take last.


----------



## Evil Queen

Yaaaaawn, Good Morning! Last!


----------



## The Creepster

Yawwwnnnnnn???? bunch of LAZY!!!!!! going on here


----------



## Evil Queen

You? Lazy? That's ok you be lazy I'll be last.


----------



## The Creepster

Yes....you know me...I am very lazy.. I got 490lbs on the bench today:googly: BRUTAL!


----------



## Spooky1

While you lift, I'm last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi, honey


----------



## Goblin

I'm back.....and last is once again all mine!


----------



## The Pod

Not any more Goblin!!!


----------



## Evil Queen

I'm here now so last is all mine.


----------



## Goblin

You made it to next to last.


----------



## Evil Queen

Back again!


----------



## Goblin

I'm back again and last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Last!


----------



## Evil Andrew

The Creepster said:


> got 490lbs on the bench today BRUTAL!


I'm doing 22oz curls - worked my way up from the 12 oz curls : )


----------



## Evil Queen

I just do cheesy curls.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Mmmmmmmmm cheeeeeeese


----------



## Evil Queen

Hahahahaha!


----------



## scareme

Win


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Evening, Last!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Win


----------



## morbidmike

look who


----------



## Evil Queen

Boo!


----------



## morbidmike

boo back


----------



## Evil Andrew

Who ?


----------



## Spooky1

I pause from prop making, to take last!


----------



## Evil Andrew

It's good to pause, and reflect


----------



## Goblin

You can reflect on being next to last as usual.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## The Creepster

Good win now...in the beginning


----------



## Evil Queen

Hey Creep!


----------



## The Creepster

Hello...EQ...cuts?


----------



## RoxyBlue




----------



## The Creepster

Then Roxy has to make it into a "dirty" thing


----------



## RoxyBlue

I wipe down Last with an antibacterial solution just to make The Creepster happy:googly:


----------



## The Creepster

OH BOY!!!!! a new maid perhaps???? Hubba Hubba!


----------



## debbie5

I'm frothing at the mouth and chewing on my last.


----------



## Spooky1

I sterilize last in an autoclave, before I touch it.


----------



## Goblin

I just sandblast it!


----------



## Evil Queen

Awww you took all the finish off of it! Now I have to repaint it.


----------



## scareme

Before it's dry, I win!


----------



## Evil Queen

Now the paints all smudged! Last is mine, don't touch it!


----------



## morbidmike

I'm not touching it I'm not touching it .........actually I stole it


----------



## Goblin

I am last again and you're not!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Goblin

Saturday afternoon last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Back for more!


----------



## RoxyBlue

La la la!


----------



## Goblin

I'm back for last ya'll can have the more


----------



## Evil Queen

I'm baaaack!


----------



## Goblin

......And I'm lassssttttttttt!


----------



## Evil Queen

Not anymoooore


----------



## fick209

Must be my turn


----------



## Goblin

Time's up!


----------



## debbie5

Burrp! MEATBALL


----------



## Goblin

Lasssssssttttttt!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Goblin

Mid-day last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Lunch time last!


----------



## Goblin

Afternoon last!


----------



## Spooky1

A Sunday football watching last for me.


----------



## Evil Queen

POTC last for me.


----------



## Goblin

Early evening last at 6:30 pm!


----------



## Evil Queen

Post dinner last!


----------



## Goblin

Nightime last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Evening last!


----------



## Goblin

Late night last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Night last!


----------



## Goblin

A late late night last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Mornin', folks!


----------



## debbie5

I'm tired, dammit. Let me have last for a few minutes....


----------



## Goblin

Time's up Debbie!


----------



## Evil Queen

Checking in, last is mine.


----------



## Spooky1

My first last of the day!


----------



## Goblin

Too bad it didn't "last" very long!


----------



## Evil Queen

Back again!


----------



## Goblin

But you're not last


----------



## debbie5

I'm last!


----------



## Goblin

Not anymore


----------



## debbie5

My last lasted!


----------



## Goblin

debbie5 said:


> My next to last didn't lasted!


You got that right Debbie.


----------



## debbie5

Lasty McLast Last.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## debbie5

I am last.


----------



## Spooky1

Good morning, Ms. Debbie (who is no longer last )


----------



## debbie5

Yes I am.


----------



## debbie5

Still last!


----------



## debbie5

Just refreshing my last.....


----------



## Goblin

You mean MY last!


----------



## Evil Queen

No she meant my last.


----------



## Spooky1

That's not how it looks from here, in last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

You guys need glasses


----------



## Goblin

Not me. 20/20 vision. That's how I can see me with last


----------



## Evil Queen

You're hallucinating, I'm last.


----------



## morbidmike

I win after a long day of work


----------



## Goblin

You just made it to next to last.


----------



## Evil Queen

Last again!


----------



## Goblin

You mean next to last agin!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!


----------



## Goblin

Yes I am


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Good Morning to you! Last!!


----------



## Evil Queen

One last one before starting my day.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'll take it from here


----------



## SPOOKY J

Let me carry that for you.


----------



## Spooky1

last is in the lab with me today!


----------



## NytDreams

Then I took last home!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last and I are out to lunch.


----------



## Spooky1

A late lunch for me and last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Almost time to go home with last


----------



## Spooky1

Still at work, still in last.


----------



## Evil Queen

Back for last!


----------



## Goblin

Too bad you only got next to last


----------



## Evil Queen

Last again.


----------



## debbie5

Last!


----------



## Goblin

You're both just next to last


----------



## debbie5

lastlastlast


----------



## Spooky1

no, no no


----------



## debbie5

lastymclastlastfosho!


----------



## Spooky1

What's that behind you? Oh it's me, LAST!


----------



## Goblin

Nope. It's me taking last again!


----------



## debbie5

I snitched last!


----------



## Goblin

Oh? Who did you snitch on?


----------



## Moon Dog

Hello everyone!


----------



## morbidmike

good to see ya moon dog but ya lose


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## debbie5

NOoooooooooooooooooooooo... LAST.


----------



## Evil Queen

Yessssssssss last!


----------



## Goblin

Yesssssssssss I ammmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Moon Dog

Well isn't this just peachy?!?


----------



## Dark Star

Oh LAST....did you forget me?


----------



## Goblin

Back again..........and last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good night Last! See you in the morning.


----------



## Goblin

Looks last is all mine for the night.


----------



## debbie5

ATTACK OF THE INSOMNIACS!! I stole your last!


----------



## Goblin

And I stole it right back


----------



## morbidmike

quick morning win !!!!! good day all


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## debbie5

(polishing up my last) MY PRECIOUSSsssssss!


----------



## Evil Queen

Last last for me til Sunday.


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last...


----------



## Goblin

Taking last before I head out for the afternoon. See ya later.


----------



## SPOOKY J

See ya! Last..


----------



## Goblin

I'm backkkkkkkkkkkk! All you would be lasters may leave now......the Master's home!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yeah - adios


----------



## Goblin

Oh? You leaving?


----------



## Evil Andrew

No. Why do you ask ?


----------



## Goblin

Doesn't matter. I'm last and you're not!


----------



## Evil Andrew

You keep saying that, yet here I am.


----------



## Moon Dog

Greetings everyone!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi, Moon Dog!


----------



## Goblin

Hi Roxy, come to see me take last again?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Do you think you will do it soon ?


----------



## RoxyBlue

How about you, EA?


----------



## Evil Andrew

How bout now ?


----------



## Goblin

Back and last again!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

...and I win again, the crowd goes wild! lol


----------



## Spooky1

While you get wild with the crowd, I slip into last!


----------



## Goblin

I'm taking last for the rest of the night.


----------



## Plastic Ninja

I'm winning! Huzzah.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Me too


----------



## Goblin

Sorry. Both of you are next to last!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Next to last ? No, I'm next to you...


----------



## Evil Queen

Good to see last is right where I left it. Time for me to reclaim it.


----------



## Spooky1

I'm lasts favorite zombie.


----------



## Evil Queen

I'm lasts favorite Witch!


----------



## Goblin

Not when it's favorite Goblin is around.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yes, I am the Mighty Last you speak of, and you are my favorite zombie, witch and goblin.


----------



## Goblin

You are not last.....I am!


----------



## debbie5

L>a>s>t>


----------



## Goblin

debbie5 said:


> N>o>t L>a>s>t>


By George, I think she's got it!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi, all!


----------



## debbie5

Licking the last of the last off of my fingers...


----------



## debbie5

(buurrrpp) 'Scuze..that was a BIG helping of last that I had for lunch....


----------



## Spooky1

I toss last in the wash, debbie left it a bit messy.


----------



## debbie5

Wringing out the last & snapping it at Spooky1's shark pantsed ass....


----------



## Evil Queen

I'll hang out in last for a second.


----------



## Spooky1

A second doesn't last long does it!


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, it doesn't


----------



## Goblin

I claim last in the name of Goblins everywhere!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Goblin

A great afternoon last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Good evening! Last


----------



## Goblin

Early evening last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good evening last!


----------



## Goblin

Nightime last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Good Morning!! Last!!


----------



## debbie5

Another day closer to death! LAST!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I win!


----------



## Evil Queen

Another last for me!


----------



## RoxyBlue

That didn't last long


----------



## Evil Queen

Neither did yours.


----------



## Goblin

I'm last again.


----------



## Evil Queen

Last again before dinner is ready.


----------



## Spooky1

A pre-bedtime last for me!


----------



## debbie5

Nope.


----------



## Spooky1

I'm still here in last.


----------



## Goblin

Not anymore!


----------



## debbie5

Begone and stop groping my last.


----------



## Goblin

You mean MY LAST!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## debbie5

I just had eggs, juice & last for breakfast!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Win.


----------



## Evil Queen

My turn again!


----------



## The Pod

My turn now!!!!


----------



## debbie5

Sitting on top of the last...


----------



## The Pod

Not anymore.... I'm last!


----------



## Spooky1

Go have some birthday cake, I'll hold on to last for you.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I see you


----------



## Goblin

I see you not last.


----------



## debbie5

Last


----------



## Goblin

Yes I am


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## debbie5

last here


----------



## Spooky1

Good morning last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi, all!


----------



## Goblin

Hi Roxy. Come to see me training last to do tricks?


----------



## Evil Queen

Last!


----------



## Spooky1

Still at work, still in last!


----------



## Goblin

Hello next to lasters!


----------



## Evil Queen

Last for me again.


----------



## Goblin

Not anymore


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## debbie5

L......a.....s.......t.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Sleep tight Last...


----------



## debbie5

(kicking last in the ass to wake it up)

PARTYING WITH THE LAST on a Saturday night! Yeah boi....


----------



## Goblin

Don't know who's with you Debbie.....but it's not last!


----------



## debbie5

Funny..I woke up this morning with last sleeping next to me.....


----------



## Evil Andrew

Win


----------



## morbidmike

the winner


----------



## Evil Andrew

Is ME !


----------



## Spooky1

Now that the forum no longer has STDs, I'll take last!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Win


----------



## Goblin

Starting my birthday off last.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Spooky1

Good morning, EQ!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi, honey!


----------



## Evil Queen

Hi Roxy and Spooky1!


----------



## Spooky1

Do you mind, I was having a last(ing) moment with Roxie! :googly:


----------



## Goblin

Taking another birthday last.


----------



## Evil Queen

Afternoon everyone! I'm last!


----------



## Goblin

Here I am last again!


----------



## Evil Queen

Last last for me tonight.


----------



## Goblin

The first of many for me!


----------



## Evil Andrew

The last, the first...........I still win


----------



## Goblin

I am starting my second 60 years last.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Spooky1

Last for me, and then of to the lab!


----------



## RoxyBlue

While you run some assays, I win!


----------



## Evil Queen

A little more last then back to sewing.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Looks like Last is mine now


----------



## Spooky1

Back from lunch for some last.


----------



## RoxyBlue

A cup o' tea and a side of last


----------



## Evil Queen

Big win for me!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Win!


----------



## debbie5

Some last on rye.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Mmmmmmmmm Bread


----------



## Spooky1

Last is mine!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Win


----------



## Evil Queen

Last is now mine, for awhile any way.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Win


----------



## RoxyBlue

Oh, puleeeze!


----------



## Goblin

I'm taking last for a walk.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Spooky1

Good morning from last!


----------



## debbie5

My last just pooped on your lawn.


----------



## RoxyBlue

FedEx is delivering the poop to your house while I win


----------



## debbie5

My last chewed your tombstones, too.


----------



## Spooky1

Your last needs better training. My last is well behaved.


----------



## Evil Queen

Who is teaching last all these bad behaviors?


----------



## Spooky1

Things just not going well in the lab today, at least I have last.


----------



## Evil Queen

As long as nothing blows up it couldn't be too bad.


----------



## debbie5

My last just got some Botox...and not for wrinkles.


----------



## Evil Queen

My last is pure as the driven snow.


----------



## Spooky1

Quit driving over last.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Win


----------



## Evil Queen

Last last for today.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Me too


----------



## debbie5

Sorry..my last is last.


----------



## Goblin

Here I am......last again!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Spooky1

I'm here for my morning last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'll take that for you


----------



## Evil Queen

A little more last for me then off to get my housework done.


----------



## Spooky1

Go dust and I'll look after last.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thanks for keeping it warm for me:kisskin:


----------



## debbie5

(running away with pot full of saucy ziti and homemade meatballs...)
GITCHER HANDS OFFA MY POT & LAST!


----------



## Evil Queen

Who's got pot? 
But more importantly who's got last? That would be me.


----------



## Spooky1

Time for some dinner and last!


----------



## debbie5

Apertif & last....


----------



## debbie5

Ambien & a sip of last...


----------



## Evil Andrew

Dang ! I was hoping for some ziti and meatballs....

Last is little consolation.....


----------



## Evil Queen

Watching Scared Shrekless and taking last.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Sure it wasn't Scared Lastless ?


----------



## debbie5

Scared Ambiendoped?? so I'm slow and last?


----------



## Evil Queen

One more last then I'm off to bed.


----------



## debbie5

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzlllaaaaasssssstttttttttttttzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz........


----------



## Goblin

Well, well, well........Last is all mine.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## debbie5

Nothing like a warm, sugared last and a glass of milk in the morning.


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Not any more.


----------



## Spooky1

I'm here for my first last of the day.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Me Too


----------



## Evil Queen

Wow slow last day.


----------



## Spooky1

I've been too busy to visit last much.


----------



## Evil Queen

You need to come and knock out those last 4 posts to get your 12,000.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Win


----------



## Evil Queen

Gimme!


----------



## debbie5

I SAW SPOOKY1'S rollover to 12,000! Congrats! But I'm still last!


----------



## Goblin

My first last of the Halloween weekend! Boooooooooo!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Hello Win !


----------



## Goblin

Here I am last again!


----------



## Evil Andrew

And a dollar short


----------



## debbie5

Winning here = my only success all day.


----------



## Evil Andrew

: ( 
Wish I could leave you last a while longer....

It was very windy here today, didn't get everything set up, or a test run completed.


----------



## Evil Queen

Back for my last last for today.


----------



## morgan8586

me last


----------



## Goblin

Starting Halloween off last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Happy Halloween Last!


----------



## debbie5

grabbing a handful of snack size last & running away...


----------



## Evil Queen

Hey you didn't say Trick or Treat!


----------



## Goblin

Trick-or-Treat. Give me all your last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Let's see. Props put in garage, check. Lights off, check. Block still filled with my fog, Big Check. What's left? Oh yea, LAST!!!!


----------



## debbie5

Lights shut off, check..makeup washed off,check..groaning laugh when hubby suggested nookie, check...last, check.


----------



## Goblin

Ending Halloween last too.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Good Morning! Last!!


----------



## debbie5

Godd almost-afternoon last!


----------



## Goblin

Afternoon last.


----------



## debbie5

SMELL MY FEET! Gimme some LAST!


----------



## Evil Andrew

No, no, no - there'll be none of that. Only a win...


----------



## Spooky1

I'm relaxing here in last.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I win again!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Win


----------



## Goblin

Looks like I'm last again.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Spooky1

Time for lunch and last!


----------



## debbie5

I'm soaking in a hot tub full of bubbly last.....


----------



## morbidmike

well dry off and hit the bricks darlin cuz I'm last


----------



## Evil Queen

Finally getting a chance to sit down and enjoy a little last.


----------



## Shier Terror

Wow! First time playing and I win! Yippeeeee!


----------



## Goblin

Sorry, but you didn't!


----------



## debbie5

I'm first in my last.


----------



## morbidmike

hey get off my lasts coat tails


----------



## Spooky1

Good morning, Last fans!


----------



## Plastic Ninja

*Last*


----------



## debbie5

(slaps your last and stuffs it in her bra)....


----------



## RoxyBlue

(averts her eyes from that scene and takes last)


----------



## debbie5

(ripping last off of Roxy's flag football belt and running to the end zone...)


----------



## SuperCreep31

i win.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Afternoon last!


----------



## morbidmike

I win YAY!!!!!


----------



## Plastic Ninja

I've taken the last!


----------



## Moon Dog

So, how is everyone doing tonight?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Winning


----------



## debbie5

last


----------



## Spooky1

In bed and last! Good night!


----------



## debbie5

last...jinx!


----------



## Goblin

Starting yet another day last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## debbie5

Everlasting last.


----------



## Evil Queen

Deb I need my last back now.


----------



## debbie5

No


----------



## Spooky1

Be nice and share, Debbie.


----------



## Goblin

If we're sharing Debbie can she do my laundry first?


----------



## morbidmike

I'm last at last


----------



## Evil Queen

Bummer for you, I came along and took it from you.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Goblin said:


> can she do my laundry first?


Now, nothin personal, but I'm pretty sure you'll not find anyone on this board willing to take on a chore like _that _!


----------



## Evil Queen

Back for a little evening last.


----------



## RoxyBlue

(slipping in quietly for a little last before going back upstairs)


----------



## Goblin

Taking last for the rest of the night again


----------



## bfjou812

Don't think so!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## morbidmike

I win again ..who ever posts after me will be called a jerk from now on from me....Do you really want that????


----------



## Evil Queen

I don't care what you call me as long as I'm last.
Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Spooky1

I win, now off to the lab!


----------



## RoxyBlue

TGIF and winning!


----------



## debbie5

Last, all moisturized and firm.....


----------



## Spooky1

What have you been doing to last, Debbie? :googly:


----------



## Goblin

Taking last for a walk, back later.


----------



## morbidmike

I seem to have found this last running amuck in the neighborhood


----------



## Goblin

Must have been someone else's last.....mine's on it's leash


----------



## morbidmike

in the name of Bud Light I take last


----------



## Evil Andrew

Oh MM. - we gotta get you some better beer !


----------



## morbidmike

last weekend I was hooked on Sam Adams cherry wheat but now I'm being cheap hahaha...and I win too


----------



## RoxyBlue

I don't drink beer, and still win


----------



## debbie5

...I see London, I see France, I have last in my underpants!


----------



## debbie5




----------



## Evil Queen

Ummmm hmmmm let me get the Lysol!


----------



## debbie5

I dipped the last in bleach and it's now playing in the tub, happily....


----------



## Goblin

What are you doing to my last????????


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## debbie5

I took Last to the tattoo parlor..it now sez PROPERTY OF DEBBiE5 on its right butt cheek.


----------



## Goblin

I took it back to the parlor and had it changed to HANDS OFF DEBBIE5


----------



## debbie5

I still have my hands..nyah nyah..(snatching up Last & running away). 

NO SOUP FOR YOU!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good thing that tattoo was only a temporary one. Last belongs to me now!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last is mine!


----------



## Spooky1

Time to set your clocks back, to last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Thanks for the reminder, I remember to do that!


----------



## Evil Andrew

See, I leave you alone for a little while , and you have progressed from beer to underwear to disinfectant to tattoos.

It's no wonder last always wants me to rescue it .


----------



## Zurgh

win


----------



## Goblin

Looks like I'm last again


----------



## Zurgh

Looks can be deceiving..........


----------



## Goblin

Not where I'm concerned


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Rainy Morning! Last!


----------



## debbie5

I groomed last and made it all pretty..you guys had it all matted up and smelly....last loves ME best.


----------



## debbie5

(sitting watching Hannah Montona with Last on her lap, all cozy...)


----------



## Evil Queen

Hannah Montana really? Poor last being subjected to that.


----------



## morbidmike

I'm feeding last a chicken dinner cuz I'm the winner


----------



## Evil Andrew

Hmmm poetry or euphemism....


----------



## debbie5

Last had impacted anal glands, so I squeezed them onto Mike's cars' door handle...


----------



## morbidmike

I drive a truck and I win na na na !!!!


----------



## debbie5

Last just wee'd on your tire....


----------



## Evil Andrew

I don't really like this Last anymore, so I will just take the win


----------



## debbie5

(covering up Last's ears so you don't hurt his feelings)...


----------



## Evil Andrew

Win


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## debbie5

winnah


----------



## Spooky1

Good morning last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I win again!


----------



## Evil Queen

Stopping in for a quickie with last.


----------



## Spooky1

At long, Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

La la la last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Back for a little more!


----------



## Spooky1

Still at work, still in last!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Win


----------



## debbie5

last just bit me.


----------



## morbidmike

I just bit last


----------



## Evil Queen

Ewwww last has Mike cooties!


----------



## morbidmike

yes so leave him alone he's my chew toy


----------



## Evil Queen

You better watch it, I'll get the rolled up newspaper and swat you.


----------



## scareme

OOoo, I think he'd like that. Win


----------



## debbie5

Last has Mike germs on him now...and LAST IS MINE>


----------



## scareme

Take back the win.


----------



## debbie5

Mine. Begone!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Get lost - I win!


----------



## Spooky1

Your mine, and so is last!


----------



## debbie5

I've decided we are Halloween addicts..that's why we get so sad when it's over & we gotta wait another year for our fix. 
I may be sad, BUT I HAVE LAST!


----------



## Goblin

You mean you had last.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Spooky1

Post lunch last for me!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I take it now


----------



## Spooky1

I'll take last back for a while, Honey.


----------



## debbie5

(gag) Sweetness and love...yuck..BOY GERMS!

last is mine.
f off.

LOL


----------



## Goblin

Last was your's....now it's mine!


----------



## Evil Queen

It's mine now!


----------



## morbidmike

all mine


----------



## Evil Andrew

Win


----------



## Goblin

I'm last again


----------



## morbidmike

mine again!!!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Spooky1

Good afternoon! Last!


----------



## Dark Star

Oh my gosh....LAST your still here waiting for me all this time!!


----------



## Goblin

Naw, he's just waiting for me to take him for a walk.


----------



## debbie5

Someone forgot to feed Last..he stole my lunch off of my plate when I wasn't looking....


----------



## Goblin

Last always was a lunch moocher. lol


----------



## Spooky1

Not my last! My last is well behaved.


----------



## Goblin

That's not what the neighbors say.


----------



## scareme

Win


----------



## Goblin

Yes I am.


----------



## debbie5

Squeezing Last's impacted anal glands.....


----------



## Evil Queen

That is so gross! I'm taking last to the doctor to have the problem fixed permanently.


----------



## debbie5

Wait a minute! If we use Ass Begone, what will happen to morbid mike? Where will he GO!!?? tee hee 


Oh, and Last dug under your fence and showed up on my front porch...


----------



## Evil Andrew

OK - something had to be done. I took Last out behind the barn and put him down. He's buried out on the back 40. We won't have to worry about him, or have him doing those bad things any more.

WIN!


----------



## morbidmike

victory is mine


----------



## debbie5

digging up Last and putting him in storage for next year's Halloween display...cuz he's MINE.


----------



## morbidmike

nope you are denied


----------



## Evil Queen

I bought a brand new last, and it's alllll mine!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Win


----------



## Spooky1

Last is mine!


----------



## debbie5

Gotcha!


----------



## Goblin

Last is once again safe and sound with me.


----------



## morbidmike

I have the need to win .....so I do!!!!


----------



## Spooky1

Good morning last fans!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi


----------



## Goblin

Hi Roxy.......I'm last.


----------



## Evil Queen

Last is having an early lunch with me right now.


----------



## Goblin

That is his twin brother Least


----------



## Evil Queen

Last again!


----------



## morbidmike

I am the winner and I say no more


----------



## Evil Queen

Good now I don't have to shush you. Last!


----------



## Zurgh

small win


----------



## debbie5

Last is in my crock pot...


----------



## Goblin

Sorry, but I rescued him and took him home.


----------



## morbidmike

I winnnnnnnnn


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Spooky1

A day off for me and a last!


----------



## Evil Queen

I'm hungry, come on last let's get some lunch.


----------



## Spooky1

Last is here on the couch with me and Roxy!


----------



## debbie5

Who neutered last!!??


----------



## Evil Andrew

It was me. I used a Glock. I can't have Last reproducing and pups going home with some of the dodgy characters on this thread.


WIN!


----------



## Goblin

Looks like I got here just in time to save last from a bunch of nuts! lol


----------



## debbie5

Last ate my sock.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Win


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not you, me win


----------



## debbie5

win not, she.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Me WIN


----------



## debbie5

Nyet!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Я выиграть


----------



## debbie5

I speak American.

WINNAH.


----------



## Zurgh

I R SpEEk BaD Amerikund & ○⌐┬╢╖♫ε┼┤ N I R wiiner s'now...


----------



## debbie5

You are the weiner..however, *I* am the winner.


----------



## Zurgh

Eye winnnÉÑ╜oC2█2¥↔╧...... Bad rotatory keyboard!


----------



## debbie5

Sit on it.

I still win.


----------



## Goblin

Till I showed up.


----------



## debbie5

Good morning little Last.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Goblin

Noontime last.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Win !


----------



## Spooky1

Watching football from last!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Win


----------



## debbie5

Don't MAKE me come over there and kick your hiney.....

WIN.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Win win


----------



## Goblin

Yes I do......constantly!


----------



## Evil Queen

Another morning, another chance to be last.


----------



## Goblin

I'm back and I'm last once again!


----------



## Evil Andrew

in so many ways : )


----------



## Spooky1

I win, but it doesn't look like the Redskins will.


----------



## Goblin

The indians are trying to take last??? CALL THE CALVARY! :googly:


----------



## debbie5

I prefer to call the cavalry & win.


----------



## Goblin

Too bad you lost and the calvary's laughing at you.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Goblin

Taking an early evening last.


----------



## Evil Queen

Me is last!


----------



## Spooky1

Last is back with me!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Win


----------



## debbie5

Lasty mine!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Win


----------



## debbie5

Begone..the win is MINE. Again. Suckah.


----------



## Evil Queen

Suckah this! Last is mine!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Wow - gettin a little spicy in here


----------



## Spooky1

Spicy? Can I has some wasabi with my last?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I win and here's your Pepto Bismol


----------



## Evil Andrew

Thanks !


----------



## Goblin

Looks like I'm last once again


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Spooky1

Good morning.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Winnah!


----------



## Evil Queen

Gimme! Gimme! Gimme!


----------



## Spooky1

You have to ask nicely, to get last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

May I have last, please?


----------



## Evil Queen

May _*I*_ please have last?


----------



## Goblin

Since you asked nicely..........NO!


----------



## soldierwelsh

i think im last


----------



## Evil Queen

Think again!


----------



## Goblin

Cause I am last.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Many lasts, but _my_ win !


----------



## Spooky1

Good night from last!


----------



## Goblin

I back again and last


----------



## Zurgh

Taking the Win for a spin, Weeeeeeeeeeee...


----------



## Goblin

Too bad I have to take it back again


----------



## Zurgh

And now I ghost ride the win!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last is dizzy!


----------



## Zurgh

And another dizzy, sleepless win!


----------



## debbie5

(giving Zurgh the boot)

Beat it..I'm last.


----------



## Zurgh

Oh, WOW! I got a free boot! Thanks debbie!!!!


----------



## Evil Queen

Here's the matching one!


----------



## Zurgh

Yay!!! I got a pair of free boots! It must be my lucky, winning day!


----------



## Evil Queen

Maybe you should go buy a lottery ticket. Or just... go.


----------



## Zurgh

I went... and I win, too?¿ WOW!i


----------



## Evil Queen

Zurgh said:


> I went


I am NOT cleaning that up!

Last!


----------



## Goblin

I am last for the afternoon shift.


----------



## Spooky1

I'm here for my daily last!


----------



## Dark Star

Funny how last never gets old!


----------



## Goblin

I would hope not!


----------



## debbie5

Last. Get outta town.


----------



## Evil Queen

I did, now I'm back and last.


----------



## Goblin

So am I!


----------



## debbie5

Fugoff.

Im last.


----------



## scareme

win


----------



## Evil Queen

Bigger win!


----------



## scareme

Biggest win!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Infinity + 1 win!


----------



## Goblin

I have returned and last is once again mine!


----------



## debbie5

Mornin', win!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Friday Morning! Last!


----------



## Goblin

Friday afternoon last


----------



## Spooky1

Post lunch win!


----------



## Goblin

Early evening last.


----------



## debbie5

Post-onion & sausage pizza Last. 

Also know as The Last Supper.


----------



## Evil Queen

Tamale last.


----------



## debbie5

I have never had a tamale. 

But I have Last.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Win


----------



## debbie5

Not.


----------



## Evil Andrew

W
i
n


----------



## debbie5

Fail.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You're talking about yourself, right?


----------



## Spooky1

It's 12:52am do you know were your last is?


----------



## Goblin

Yep! It's right here with me watching Dawn of the Dead.

OMIGOD! Last was bitten by a zombie!


----------



## debbie5

Last is eating my brains & starving to death....


----------



## Evil Andrew

OK - we better feed Last Goblin's brains too !


----------



## Spooky1

My first last of the day.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Win


----------



## Spooky1

Watching bad Italian horror movie while in last.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Win


----------



## Goblin

Yes I won again.


----------



## morbidmike

I'll take a win before I continue framing


----------



## debbie5

Tasty breakfast last.


----------



## Evil Queen

I have a cold and damp last this morning.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Win


----------



## RoxyBlue

Now I win


----------



## Spooky1

While you're in the kitchen, I'll take last!


----------



## Evil Andrew

What's for supper ? Filet of Last !


----------



## Zurgh

Win is mine


----------



## Evil Queen

You take win, I'll take last.


----------



## Zurgh

You last, me win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ha!


----------



## debbie5

Git into the kitchen & rattle those pots & pans....


LAST!


----------



## Zurgh

Klang! Still a' winnin!


----------



## Goblin

Ending the weekend last


----------



## debbie5

Monday last!


----------



## Evil Queen

The kids have the week off, I should be sleeping last.


----------



## Spooky1

Good morning last!


----------



## Goblin

I'm last once again.


----------



## Zurgh

Winner, and last... or was that last winner... ¿I got confused?


----------



## RoxyBlue

While you try to sort it out, I win


----------



## Dark Star

Evil Queen said:


> The kids have the week off, I should be sleeping last.


Why didn't you....LAST!


----------



## Goblin

Back and last again!


----------



## Evil Queen

Dark Star said:


> Why didn't you....LAST!


Damned internal clocks! Last!


----------



## Zurgh

By jove! Win I say!


----------



## debbie5

Had your chance..muffed it.

LAST!


----------



## Zurgh

Muffins? Yum! and win!


----------



## Goblin

Here I am.....last again!


----------



## Zurgh

No muffins, no win.


----------



## Goblin

Looks like you get no muffins and no win!


----------



## Zurgh

Ha! I distracted you with the muffins of defeat, while I got the last scones of win!


----------



## Goblin

No you didn't.......and I got the muffins too!


----------



## Zurgh

See, muffins of defeat! These scones do taste win-o-licious...


----------



## Goblin

Last last for me. Going to bed. I'm leaving last and the last to leave.
As for Zurgh.......well a good can of bug spray will get rid of him.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Coffee and win time!


----------



## fick209

Time for me to take this back!


----------



## Spooky1

A late lunch last for me!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I win again


----------



## Evil Queen

I'm back for last.


----------



## Evil Andrew

I'm back for the WIN


----------



## RoxyBlue

Well, well, well.....


----------



## Evil Queen

Deep subject for a shallow mind.


----------



## Spooky1

Last fell down a well?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Win


----------



## debbie5

Me. Win.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Now me


----------



## debbie5

Beat it, punk.


----------



## Evil Andrew

The story of my life.....


----------



## debbie5

(giving EA a super-wedgie & hanging him in tree by underwear's waistband & leaving him there)

While I won.


----------



## Goblin

Then I came along and took it away from you


----------



## Evil Queen

Pre turkey day win!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes, it is


----------



## Spooky1

My turn!


----------



## Zurgh

Now for a twist!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Twist and shout "Roxy wins!"!


----------



## Evil Queen

T & S Roxy doesn't win, Twisted EQ does.


----------



## debbie5

Mine!


----------



## Evil Andrew

We're so sorry......


----------



## Evil Queen

Uncle Albert, but there's no last for you.


----------



## Evil Andrew

But the kettle's on the boil, and Evil Queen's so easily called away


----------



## Evil Queen

Evil Andrew notified me,
He had to have last or he couldn't get to sea.
I had another look and said no way. lol


----------



## Evil Andrew

The butter wouldn't melt, so I put it in the pie


----------



## Evil Queen

Mmmm buttery last pie.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Win


----------



## Evil Queen

Absolute win!


----------



## Zurgh

Winner wins lasting last


----------



## Evil Andrew

Whatever ....


----------



## Goblin

Starting Thanksiving off last.......you should give thanks for that.


----------



## Evil Queen

Happy Thanksgiving! Last!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Win


----------



## fick209

I win!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Evil Queen said:


> Absolute win!


A win with vodka ?


----------



## Evil Queen

Turkey coma win!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Win


----------



## debbie5

Gravy win!


----------



## Zurgh

Stuffin' win...


----------



## Goblin

Ending Thanksgiving last too.


----------



## debbie5

Up too early win!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## debbie5

(slapping Evil Queen with a sausage patty)

LAST is MINE!


----------



## Evil Queen

(slaps Deb with asparagus spears)

Now who's last?!


----------



## debbie5

(bites Evil Queen like a tasty chicken patty)

YUM! MINE!


----------



## Zurgh

Will there be hot gravy wrestling next?


I'll just LAST WIN during the intermission


----------



## RoxyBlue

Pumpkin pie with whipped cream win!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Mmmmmmmmm pie


----------



## Spooky1

No more pie foe me and last!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Leaves more fore me Win


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Winner.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Win


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## debbie5

My Last now. Stop touching it!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Win


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thanks, I think I will


----------



## debbie5

last is so mine.


----------



## Spooky1

Not any longer!


----------



## Evil Queen

Back for last!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Win


----------



## Evil Queen

Lose


----------



## Zurgh

or Draw!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Last


----------



## Goblin

Weekend last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Dark Star

Coffee is needed.....oh last there you are!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi, DS!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Winner


----------



## debbie5

Last is MINE>


----------



## Evil Andrew

Hmmmm


----------



## debbie5

Git!


----------



## debbie5

(The pic of your wee dog in the pumpkin t shirt makes me laugh every time...and your evil rep is kinda shot to hell by the pic of you holding same cute pup...) )


----------



## Evil Andrew

A Gizmo sitting on my lap Last


----------



## debbie5

A Dino The African Jungle Poodle just ate some pie crust Last....(but not nearly as cute as Gizmo).


----------



## Spooky1

Even without my shark pants I claim last!


----------



## debbie5

Hmmm..I might give you Last for shark pants...umm..NO.


----------



## Goblin

Ending the week and weekend last and starting a new one last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## wheussmann

takes the Crown from the Evil Queen.. and to quote the dearly separted Ronnie james Dio!!!

I'm The Last In LINE!!!


----------



## debbie5

(elbows Whe out of line)

Mine now, hun.


----------



## wheussmann

staggers drunkinly from the nudge!!!!! right back to the end!!!

watch them elbows there pointy...


----------



## debbie5

(shows wheussmann all my curviness..)

And takes Last.


----------



## Moon Dog

Nice curves...


----------



## autumnghost

Slips silently into last


----------



## Plastic Ninja

Steals the last.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think I shall win this game now


----------



## Evil Queen

No you shall not.


----------



## morbidmike

nor shall you my dear


----------



## Evil Andrew

Win


----------



## fick209

My turn!


----------



## debbie5

Sha'n't.


----------



## Goblin

Back and last again.


----------



## debbie5

Back up cuz you ain't last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## fick209

I'll sneak in again while sipping my coffee


----------



## Moon Dog

How does it feel to be last?


----------



## debbie5

Hello Moondog! Sink below the horizon!


----------



## Spooky1

AS late good morning from last.


----------



## Evil Queen

I'll take last and a little nap.


----------



## Evil Andrew

You snooze......


----------



## Evil Andrew

I win....


----------



## Evil Queen

One more time!


----------



## Evil Andrew

A big 2000th post WIN !


----------



## debbie5

Congrats..ON YOUR LOSS!


----------



## Spooky1

I'll hold on to last for Roxy until she gets home


----------



## Goblin

I'm last once again.


----------



## Moon Dog

Congratulations!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## wheussmann

alas you woke to early to take the prize dear Queen for i am truley last you see


----------



## debbie5

Me. Last. Git.


----------



## Evil Queen




----------



## morbidmike

I win DAMMIT !!! YES I'M THE WINNER!


----------



## Evil Queen




----------



## Spooky1

I claim last, between visits to the hospital!


----------



## Evil Andrew

I claim last , between beers


----------



## Goblin

I claim last while you're between beers


----------



## Zurgh

I claim last on behalf of all the sick people! (You'll have to wash it off after...)


----------



## Goblin

I claim last on behalf of all the dead people that eat your brains.


----------



## Zurgh

I'm undead & have no brain... I WIN!~ you got some 'splainin to do to the hungry dead brain eaters out there, Goblin!

I claim this win for all the cool girls out there in Haunt-land... RoxyB, debbie, Evil Queen, Darkstar, Joiseygal, Lauriiebeast, Gothiccandle, Dark Angle, Hauntaholic, scareme, morbidmike:googly:, Fick, & all other super cool ladies getting there beauty sleep (Like they need more beauty!) Awoooo! Too Hot! (I don't even know what ya' all look like, but your all HAUNT HOTTIES in my book!) Rock On Superstars!

You gal's of HF are the true winners with Lasting beauty!!!

Top THAT, girl teasing goblin!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! I'm a haunt hottie and last! Woo hoo!


----------



## debbie5

Good afternoon! I'm hot and hormonal! And I drink Delysm! And I make a mean Last Supper! (LOL)


----------



## Evil Queen

Whew! Grocery shopping is done til next week so I have a little time for last.


----------



## debbie5

I just washed up using my last bar of last.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I win again.


----------



## morbidmike

I win so you cant


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

iwin!


----------



## Spooky1

I've been busy today, so I think this is my first last of the day.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Win


----------



## Spooky1

Last, last of the night for me!


----------



## scareme

So does that mean I get the win for the rest of the night?


----------



## Goblin

Sorry. It's all mine now.


----------



## Moon Dog

Isn't that nice?


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## autumnghost

Happy Friday! I'm last. Woohoo


----------



## debbie5

Last. Me. Now. Ha. ha.


----------



## Evil Andrew

... "


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Win. Goodnight.


----------



## Spooky1

Goodnight, last!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Goodnight Moon


----------



## Goblin

Starting the weekend off last. They say we're going to get some snow
today.


----------



## debbie5

dropping Last into stewpot...


----------



## Moon Dog

Go Big Red!

Well it's the thought that counts anyway...


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## debbie5

Good mid mroning, last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good golly miss molly last.


----------



## debbie5

Last at sundown....


----------



## Evil Queen

Maybe I should change my name to Last!


----------



## scareme

Or loser

Win!


----------



## debbie5

7:03 last!


----------



## Evil Queen

4:35 last!


----------



## Evil Andrew

What time is the train to Yuma ?


----------



## fick209

Who cares about Yuma? I win!


----------



## Evil Queen

Bet the folks in Yuma care. Last!


----------



## Evil Andrew

It's the 3:10 to Yuma


----------



## Spooky1

It's 10:54, do you know were your last is?


----------



## Goblin

Yep, we're snowed in together.


----------



## Moon Dog

Next to be last


----------



## Evil Queen

Last to be last.


----------



## Draik41895

i win


----------



## debbie5

Win.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Win!


----------



## Spooky1

Last is mine!


----------



## debbie5

Go eat something, have a big glass of water and go to BED young man! You have The Best Gal Ever to take care of..we need you fully functioning in the morning!

And give me last before you leave for bed...


----------



## Spooky Chick

So I guess i won?


----------



## Spooky1

A good night last for me.


----------



## Evil Queen

Night Spooky1, last is safe with me.


----------



## debbie5

nope.


----------



## Goblin

Last is safe with me now.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## debbie5

And mine now.


----------



## Spooky1

On break from the hospital for last


----------



## debbie5

last.


----------



## Evil Queen

Mostest lastest!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Estoy por última vez


----------



## Moon Dog

I take it that means last?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Si


----------



## Goblin

Too bad it's not true.


----------



## morbidmike

I win now!!!!


----------



## debbie5

Nope.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## debbie5

yer late.


----------



## autumnghost

My turn!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Win


----------



## debbie5

Am-scray , Grandpa.


----------



## Evil Queen

I'll take last while waiting for dinner to cook.


----------



## autumnghost

I'll take it back (while waiting for dinner too. Meatloaf Mmmmm good)


----------



## Evil Andrew

Mmmmmmmmm meatloaf !


----------



## Spooky1

mine


----------



## debbie5

(hitting Spooky in head with a meatball) Beat it, punk.


----------



## Goblin

Midweek last


----------



## debbie5

HUMP day- last...

Keeping The Hump In Hump Day Since 1983.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Spooky1

A quick lunch last.


----------



## debbie5

After school last.


----------



## scareme

Haven't done anything all day last.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Win


----------



## fick209

I'll take it from here


----------



## Evil Andrew

I'll take it downtown, Buster Brown


----------



## debbie5

(pulling up chair & bowl of popcorn to watch the 'rasslin'..)

spank & tank..all mine.


----------



## Goblin

Taking a break from decoratong to take last


----------



## debbie5

Bowl of Christmas Cap'n Crunch& last.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## debbie5

Git.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Ahhh. Last again


----------



## Spooky1

Time for Thursday night football and last!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Win


----------



## debbie5

Double git gone. Mine.


----------



## Goblin

Last is all mine....as it should be!


----------



## Moon Dog

Glad that's settled.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## autumnghost

Happy Friday! Me me me. I won.


----------



## debbie5

No no no. No win. Me win.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Sorry, deb. 

I won


----------



## scareme

Win!


----------



## Goblin

Take last while I wait to go out for a while


----------



## Evil Queen

Busy, busy day but I'm back for last.


----------



## scareme

Win!


----------



## debbie5

Have pity on an old hag beggar woman....here..eat this apple I offer to you in thanks...


----------



## Evil Andrew

Mmmmmmmmm apples .......


----------



## Goblin

Starting the weekend last


----------



## debbie5

BWAHAHAHH! He ate my poisoned apple! Now gitcher ass into that glass coffin Snow Black!~

And Last is mine


----------



## Evil Queen

Ummm Deb those were my poison apples and I'll thank you to not continue trying to impersonate me, you just don't have the evilness for it.









Oh and...Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Goblin

Got anymore of those poison apples? They're delicious!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Can we cut 'em up and make a pie ?


----------



## debbie5

(crying) I'm not evil enough....wahhhhh....

Last is mine. Now shove it in the pie crust and shut your pie hole.


----------



## Spooky1

I'm not a big fan of apple pie, do you have any poison cherry pie?


----------



## debbie5

"Shhheee's myyy cchheerrryyyy PIIIIIeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee"...oh sorry...hair band 80's flashback!

I have last & humble pie?


----------



## Dark Star

I have brownies!!! .....LAST!


----------



## debbie5

I have last.


----------



## Goblin

Sunday Morning last. 
Calling for sleet and snow today


----------



## Evil Andrew

W i n


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## scareme

Good Morning! Win.


----------



## Moon Dog

Yo!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yo Ho


----------



## Spooky1

I have Roxy home and last! What more could I want.


----------



## Evil Queen

To give last back to me.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Spooky cannot give you something that he does not have

Win


----------



## Goblin

Mostly because I have it.


----------



## Spooky1

Looks like it's still mine!


----------



## debbie5

Go wash your shark pants!

Last is mine, suckaaahhhhhh!


----------



## Goblin

Ending the weekend last again!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## debbie5

Mmmmmm...last is so yummy in milk!


----------



## ededdeddy

I r Last


----------



## Spooky1

U R not. I am last!


----------



## debbie5

I B last.


----------



## morbidmike

I P Freely and I win


----------



## debbie5

Hugh Jass and Last are going out to dinner...


----------



## Spooky1

Glad I'm upstream of you here in last.


----------



## fick209

Glad all streams here are frozen as I take the win!


----------



## debbie5

"Islands In The Stream" is Last's favorite song....and Last is MINE.


----------



## Goblin

Last and I are watching A Christmas Carol


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## fick209

Good Evening! And I'm last!


----------



## Evil Andrew

W
i
n


----------



## Spooky1

Sitting on the couch with Roxy and we claim last!


----------



## debbie5

Oh. Okay. I'll give it up for Roxy.

BUT NOT FOR YOU< SHARKPANTS!!


----------



## Goblin

Last is mine again!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## debbie5

ine. M. whoops.


----------



## Evil Andrew

W
i
n


----------



## Spooky1

Last is relaxing in a pair of Shark Pants!


----------



## debbie5

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOooooooooooooooooooooooo!!


----------



## scareme

Yeeeeessssss!!!


----------



## debbie5

NOoooooooooooooooooo...


----------



## scareme

Sorry, I take the win.


----------



## Evil Andrew

L
a
s
t


----------



## debbie5

last smackdown


----------



## Goblin

Back again and last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## debbie5

last is mine now


----------



## Evil Queen

Obviously last prefers to be with me.


----------



## Spooky1

It's morning, it's snowing and I'm last!


----------



## Evil Andrew

T
s
a
l


----------



## Evil Queen

Back for some last before we watch Despicable Me.


----------



## debbie5

Last..or I will puke on you.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good night all you last weirdos.


----------



## fick209

Good night EQ Last is all mine!!!


----------



## Goblin

Fighting a cold and last at the same time


----------



## scareme

Win! Take care of yourself Goblin.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Hello walls


----------



## Evil Queen

I just can't keep my eyes open any longer, Good Night all.


----------



## debbie5

I have toothpicks you can use!

But now last is miiiinneeeee..bwahahahha!


----------



## Goblin

Starting out another weekend last!


----------



## Evil Andrew

W
i
n


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Even in my weakened state, I win!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Eat some cookies, because ya just lost again LOL

Winner!


----------



## Evil Queen

I'll take some cookies and win too!


----------



## Spooky1

Hey what happened to all the cookies? At least I have last.


----------



## Evil Queen

Sugar coma nap, 3 hours! and now back to last.


----------



## Dark Star

And you told the boys not to touch! 

LAST!


----------



## morbidmike

I'm winning


----------



## fick209

Ahh, all mine!


----------



## debbie5

GIT! No touchee! MINE


----------



## Dark Star

nope....


----------



## Evil Andrew

W
i
n


----------



## Evil Queen

Last is for me!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Win


----------



## scareme

Give me a W
Give me a I
Give me a N
Give me a WIN!


----------



## Goblin

Mid weekend last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Dark Star

He wants to have coffee with me...


----------



## Evil Queen

Coffee? It's almost lunch time. But don't worry I had an early lunch so last has been fed.


----------



## Goblin

Mid afternoon last.


----------



## Spooky1

Win!


----------



## Goblin

Afternoon last


----------



## scareme

Didn't last long, Win.


----------



## debbie5

More homemade soup & last...Yumm..last is tasty when hot.


----------



## Spooky1

While I try to figure out what's for dinner I'll take last.


----------



## Goblin

Early evening last


----------



## debbie5

It's A Wonderful Last!


----------



## Goblin

Holly Jolly Last


----------



## scareme

Not by the hair of my winny win win!


----------



## morbidmike

I win I'd like to thank the academy


----------



## Evil Queen

You can thank the academy when you're not a runner up.


----------



## debbie5

You lasted me! You really really lasted me!


----------



## Goblin

debbie5 said:


> You lasted me! You really really lasted me!


My pleasure Ma'am. I'm lasttttttttttttttttttt!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Win


----------



## fick209

My turn!


----------



## Evil Queen

My turn again.


----------



## Evil Andrew

.......aaaaaaahhhhhhh , Master of my domain.......


----------



## debbie5

as I LEAP from the top turnbuckle, I wrestle LAST out of Evil Andrew's grip, and finish him off with a piledriver! BWahahahhahhaaaaaaaaaaaaa!


----------



## Goblin

I slip up behind you and waffle you with a steel chair! Last is mine!


----------



## debbie5

After snuggling up to last all night, I awaken to see that last has had an accident on the rug....BAD LAST! BAD!~


----------



## autumnghost

I am so not cleaning that up. I'm last.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Spooky1

I'm here for my morning last!


----------



## debbie5

Amscray, Sharkpants.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I win!


----------



## Dark Star

I so hate to take it from you in this season of giving....but....


----------



## Spooky1

No buts, you've given up last now.


----------



## RoxyBlue

May I take over?


----------



## debbie5

Ahhhhh...Roxy's back. I'll even let you keep last.


Until now...gimme that!


----------



## Evil Queen

Too tired to fight over last, just give it to me.


----------



## debbie5

N to the O, homie.


----------



## Moon Dog

Hello everyone!


----------



## scareme

Hi there! Win!


----------



## Goblin

Greetings from Lastville.


----------



## scareme

How come I can't see you?
Last.


----------



## Goblin

Super speed


----------



## morbidmike

I'm the first laster


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## debbie5

Nope. Last loves me best.


----------



## Spooky1

Last is here with me!


----------



## Evil Andrew

This last is an imposter. The real last was sacrificed by the Druids, during the lunar eclipse of the Winter Solstice early this morning.


----------



## Spooky1

I cloned last before the sacrifice.


----------



## morbidmike

I ate last with some fava beans and a fine Chianti


----------



## debbie5

I see Last, with its expensive purse & cheap shoes....


----------



## scareme

That was me. Win!


----------



## Goblin

I'm back and I'm last


----------



## debbie5

Last woke my up, pacing & whining, having to go pee at 6 am...damn Last.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Dark Star

Can last finish my shopping for me?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

No, but I'll take all your cash as my prize, thanks.

Win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Blue dogs beat blue man


----------



## Spooky1

A post office Christmas party last for me.


----------



## autumnghost

RoxyBlue said:


> Blue dogs beat blue man


And blue suede shoes beat them both.

Last!


----------



## Spooky1

Shark Pants rule them all (yes my precious last)


----------



## Evil Andrew

WIn


----------



## Evil Queen

I have all the cookies, candy and last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Can I have a cookie? Just one?


----------



## Evil Andrew

There's cookies ??


----------



## fick209

I just ate the last cookie!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Is there any pie ?


----------



## fick209

Sure, I'll quick bake that while I win once again!


----------



## scareme

I'll take the win while you work on that.


----------



## Goblin

I am the Ghost of Posts Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Spooky1

Good morning to all of you not in last.


----------



## debbie5

Good afternoon to all of you elves making Christmas shoes on my LAST.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think I shall win this now


----------



## Evil Queen

Taking a moment to be last.


----------



## scareme

That moment lasted long enough, Win.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Win


----------



## Goblin

Yes, I always do, don't I?


----------



## scareme

win


----------



## morbidmike

A christmas eve win makes me feel holly jolly skiddely dooo


----------



## debbie5

Bite it, happy boy. I win.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Christmas Eve! Last!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Win


----------



## Goblin

Christmas last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Merry Christmas! Last!


----------



## Spooky1

A Christmas last for me too!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Didn't last long, did it?


----------



## fick209

My turn!


----------



## Evil Queen

Time to get back into Halloween mode and last.


----------



## scareme

Win!


----------



## Goblin

Whit Christmas last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Spooky1

Only getting flurries here in last.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I win!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Win


----------



## Spooky1

Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I win again!


----------



## scareme

I take the win for the night!


----------



## Goblin

Only till I showed up and took it from you.


----------



## scareme

Sorry, taking it back!


----------



## Goblin

Only to lose it to me once again!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good morning, all you no-longer-in-last people!


----------



## Spooky1

A late morning last for me!


----------



## Goblin

A late night last for me.


----------



## scareme

An early morning win for me.


----------



## Goblin

scareme said:


> An early morning win for me.


You almost made it.


----------



## Moon Dog

Morning, what did I miss?


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Spooky1

Good morning forum folks


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nice time for a win, I think


----------



## Goblin

Yes it is.


----------



## Spooky1

The sun is shining and last is curled up in a sunny spot.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sun going down, I take the win


----------



## Goblin

Just don't take it too far.


----------



## Moon Dog

Just put it over there next to the skeleton.


----------



## Evil Queen

Blowin thru for a quick last.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Win


----------



## scareme

No, I win.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## debbie5

Are you sure that last is still good? It looks slimy. 
Yes.
Your time with last is done.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Amateurs!


----------



## Spooky1

I think I'll take a dip in the last pool.


----------



## debbie5

Too bad the water had been drained out of it for the season..

last is MINE!


----------



## scareme

Win!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thanks, I think I will


----------



## Evil Andrew

Win


----------



## Evil Queen

I'll take an early afternoon last.


----------



## debbie5

I'll take my last washed down with 2 teaspoons of Delsym.


----------



## NytDreams

While you're busy with that, I'll take last.


----------



## debbie5

Begone! Hands off my last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Mine, mine, mine!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Mining for Last


----------



## debbie5

You naughty last diver!

MINE


----------



## Spooky1

Good night from last.


----------



## NytDreams

Not too late for me to steal last again!


----------



## scareme

Win!


----------



## Goblin

Not anymore


----------



## scareme

Oh Yeah


----------



## Goblin

You might as well go to bed Scareme......you can't beat me.


----------



## debbie5

Last just made yellow snow.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Winnah!


----------



## debbie5

Mine again.


----------



## scareme

Winner! Winner! I'm not a sinner!


----------



## Spooky1

Your win was short lived. Last is mine!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi, guys!


----------



## debbie5

Gimme. MINE.


----------



## Evil Queen

No! Mine!


----------



## debbie5

MINNNNnnnnnnnnnnnnnneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee! (hitting EQ on head with sandbox shovel)


----------



## morbidmike

throws sand in debbies eyes and steals last


----------



## Evil Queen

Mine! No one will ever find where Deb and Mike are buried. Muahahahahaha!


----------



## morbidmike

back from the dead with a sandy vengeance and last to boot


----------



## Evil Queen

I knew I should have lopped off his head.


----------



## morbidmike

shoulda woulda coulda nanaananana


----------



## Evil Queen




----------



## morbidmike

thats blasphemy I say


----------



## Goblin

I'm last once again!


----------



## Evil Queen

Last 2010 Good Morning! Last!


----------



## debbie5

MINE. amscray


----------



## scareme

Win! That was so easy.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes, it was


----------



## Spooky1

It's a Shark Pants New Years Eve last for me!


----------



## Goblin

My first last of 2011!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning 2011! Last!


----------



## scareme

2011 is a winning year for me.


----------



## Spooky1

Watching the 3 Stooges marathon from last.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I win!


----------



## Goblin

Not anymore.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Evil Andrew

What's for breakfast ?


----------



## Spooky1

I'll win while I watch the Ravens game


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Losers.

I win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

But not for long


----------



## Spooky1

Still in last, watching the Ravens beating the Bengals.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Win


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Nope. I did.


----------



## Evil Andrew

W i n


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Uh yeah no.

I win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Give it up, JT


----------



## Spooky1

a last before bedtime


----------



## debbie5

Nope. I'm snuggling up to last!


----------



## scareme

Win, Win, Time to begin.


----------



## Goblin

That's what I'm here for!


----------



## scareme

Win, Win, I take it again.


----------



## Goblin

...and I take it right back again!


----------



## Dark Star

Lastest!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## scareme

One last win before I go to bed.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm up and winning!


----------



## Spooky1

My first last of the day!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I share it with you


----------



## debbie5

Gimme!


----------



## RoxyBlue

No!


----------



## debbie5

No touchie!


----------



## Spooky1

How are you take last from Roxy :googly:


----------



## Goblin

I take it away from everybody.


----------



## Evil Andrew

False Bravado.


----------



## Spooky1

Real last


----------



## Evil Andrew

The Real Deal


----------



## RoxyBlue

I really win


----------



## Evil Andrew

Reality Win


----------



## fick209

It's all about me right now!


----------



## Goblin

Yes, you're watching me take last again!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## debbie5

Nope. It's just "morning"...nuthin good about it.


----------



## RoxyBlue

A good morning starts with a win


----------



## Spooky1

Good morning ladies


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi, honey!


----------



## Spooky1

Hi


----------



## scareme

I think she was talking to me Spooky
Win


----------



## Goblin

Last and I are watching The Little Rascals on TCM.


----------



## scareme

I'm taking the win and going to bed. Night.


----------



## Goblin

I'll just take the win.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## debbie5

Polishing up last and taking a bite...


----------



## RoxyBlue

I am now the last post here


----------



## Spooky1

Not from were I'm sitting, Ms. Roxy.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You need to change seats, then


----------



## Spooky1

This last seat is just fine.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Shove over!


----------



## tobmaster

Wait, am I the Weiner now?


----------



## Spooky1

Oooo, new competition for last.


----------



## Evil Andrew

w....w....w....ii......nn...n
.w..ww..w.....ii......n..n.n
..w......w......ii.......n...nn


----------



## scareme

Winner! Winner! Evil's just a beginner!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Y'all just lost to the blue dogs


----------



## Spooky1

While you're playing solitaire, I'll take last.


----------



## debbie5

Can I be a weiner now??


----------



## Goblin

Haven't you always been a weiner? :googly:


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Spooky1

Good morning, now last is off to the lab with me!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm here now


----------



## debbie5

Hello Last!


----------



## Spooky1

Last is mine again!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Give it up


----------



## The Pod

Last again this year!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Think so, do you?


----------



## The Pod

Still last.....


----------



## Moon Dog

Since no one is using this... Last!


----------



## Spooky1

Did you enjoy last, Moon Dog?


----------



## debbie5

My last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Step aside for a real winner


----------



## Spooky1

A last, last of the night for me. (good night all)


----------



## Goblin

If I don't see you anymore the heck with you!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## The Pod

Just popping in to grab last.....


----------



## Spooky1

Last has slipped your grasp.


----------



## RoxyBlue

And fallen into mine!


----------



## Spooky1

How about I hold onto last and you?


----------



## The Pod

Spooky1, You just hold Roxy.... I'll hold onto last.


----------



## Spooky1

I have two hands I can hold both


----------



## The Pod

If you insist.....


----------



## Evil Queen

Snickerdoodle win!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Hasenpfeffer Win !


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hot cocoa win!


----------



## Evil Andrew

There's hot cocoa ?!?


----------



## scareme

Win! Win! Jump right in!


----------



## Goblin

While you're jumping all around I took last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## scareme

Win!


----------



## Spooky1

You've had last long enough, please try harder to share.


----------



## scareme

Win! Win! I found it in Berlin.


----------



## debbie5

I found last with Berlin riding on The Metro with Curtis Sliwa...


----------



## scareme

Win! Win! I don't want to hear that again. At least not till 80"s night at the Y.


----------



## Evil Queen

It's 80's night?


----------



## Spooky1

It's last not past!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Win


----------



## scareme

Win! Win! I take it again.


----------



## Evil Andrew

And extra points for rhyming


----------



## Goblin

You keep the points I'll take last.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Where ?


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## debbie5

Last and I just shared an omelet....


----------



## Spooky1

Last is celebrating the Ravens win with me.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Win


----------



## RoxyBlue

Winning while watching Avatar


----------



## Spooky1

Me too.


----------



## Evil Queen

Last is all tucked in for the night. See you in the morning.


----------



## Goblin

You better go check the bed cause last is right here with me.


----------



## scareme

Win!


----------



## Goblin

Yes I did.


----------



## debbie5

Last really likes Cap'n Crunch!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## autumnghost

Mornin' y'all. More Lastest.


----------



## debbie5

I'm firstest with lastest.


----------



## RoxyBlue

(Deb, you must have a revolving door as part of your avatar installation)

And I win!


----------



## Spooky1

Finally have access to the internet for a win!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here I am again!


----------



## morbidmike

hey look I WIN!!!!!!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Where ?


----------



## debbie5

me win


----------



## Goblin

Snowed in and last tonight


----------



## debbie5

Last forgot to take off their boots & got puddles all over the floors.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## debbie5

EQ is up late today.....Too late to score last.


----------



## Spooky1

Good morning, last is waiting for the snow here with me.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Win, win, win!


----------



## Spooky1

There's nothing like some last for lunch!


----------



## The Pod

Except last dessert


----------



## scareme

Win! Win! Let the snow begin!


----------



## RoxyBlue

No snow and I still win


----------



## debbie5

SNOOWWW! I want to wash my face & hair in SNOOOooooowwwwwwwwwww! And dry it off with soft, fluffy LAST!


----------



## Evil Andrew

A -2 degrees win


----------



## RoxyBlue

A warm win for me


----------



## Spooky1

A whole inch of snow here for last


----------



## Goblin

I'm just here for the last.


----------



## debbie5

I'm here waiting for my beef stew to cool off so I can put it in fridge...


----------



## Goblin

.....and I'm STILL last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## debbie5

MY last!


----------



## autumnghost

Nope. Me last.


----------



## Spooky1

You Autumnghost, me Last!


----------



## The Pod

Last before lunch.....


----------



## scareme

Win! Win! I did it again.


----------



## Spooky1

I should be working, instead of being here in last


----------



## debbie5

last just crawled onto my car's engine block to keep warm....


----------



## Dark Star

Last.....oh yeah I remember now..


----------



## Evil Queen

Move along old woman , I'll take care of last.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Ditto : )


----------



## debbie5

Can I keep this last?? It followed me home....


----------



## Spooky1

No, it's bedtime for last


----------



## debbie5

Stop hoggin' all the last!


----------



## morbidmike

last mine let go!!!!


----------



## debbie5

Mooooommmmmmmm!!!mike is taking all the lllaasssttttt!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I have the Last.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Win


----------



## Goblin

Until I got here and took it away from you!


----------



## morbidmike

mine again the winner is in da house


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last! Yep the winner is in my house.


----------



## debbie5

I just brushed the snow off of last & let it out to pee.


----------



## RoxyBlue

La la la! I win!


----------



## Spooky1

What, I can't hear you over last?


----------



## Dark Star

Can't you keep him quiet Spooky?....Here let me try.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Losers, all (except me)


----------



## Dark Star

Looser is such a strong word.....but now that I am in LAST again.....


----------



## Spooky1

That didn't last long did it, DS?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Win


----------



## debbie5

wiping blood on doorway to keep out Sarah Palin...I WIN!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Wiping limburger on my door to keep Goblin out : )


----------



## debbie5

last & I are wearing sharkpants so we are two of the cool people.


----------



## Evil Queen

Why? Are they wet? Last needs some tea.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Thats better than no pants to stay cool : )


----------



## RoxyBlue

Win!


----------



## Dark Star

Everyone knows that last prefers Coffee EQ!


----------



## Goblin

Sorry DS, coffee gives last heartburn!


----------



## scareme

Win!


----------



## Goblin

Back again and last!


----------



## scareme

Win


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## debbie5

last just pooped under Evil Queen's dining room table...and now it's at my house (Last is, not the poop).


----------



## RoxyBlue

Winning is good


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!


----------



## Spooky1

Lunchtime and last time!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Win


----------



## Dark Star

night, night LAST.....


----------



## scareme

Win, again.


----------



## Spooky1

A last goodnight, for the night.


----------



## scareme

You should be in bed by now.

Win!


----------



## Dark Star

so should you! 

LAST!


----------



## Evil Queen

Looky who's still up! And last!


----------



## Dark Star

your getting sleepy........


----------



## Evil Queen

Yessss I ammmmm. NOT!


----------



## scareme

But I'm still here to take the win.


----------



## Goblin

And then I came along and took it from you!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## scareme

I'll take that win.


----------



## Spooky1

Good afternoon, last!


----------



## scareme

Win Win, You didn't see me coming in.


----------



## Evil Andrew

You don't seem to cast a reflection in last's mirror......hmmmmmmm


----------



## Dark Star

Miss me LAST?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Hmmmmmmm, No, Dont think so........


----------



## scareme

Win Win, I take it again!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Win win even though it's a sin : )


----------



## debbie5

Confession was at 3..you missed it SINNER!
And I win.


----------



## Goblin

I'm the last post therefore I win!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Win


----------



## Evil Queen

Last likes me best, I share my ice cream with him.


----------



## debbie5

Last was lactose intolerent..look under your dining room table.
(petting Last, who is now with me)....


----------



## scareme

I win for being last, but debbie wins for the most avatars in a day.


----------



## Evil Queen

Hahahaha I agree with the scareme on the avatars, however, I'm last.


----------



## scareme

I agree with you agreeing with me, but I win.


----------



## debbie5

I concur. And win.


----------



## Spooky1

Last favors people with consistent avatars


----------



## Dark Star

I have to agree Spooky...


----------



## scareme

Had mine for 4 1/2 years now, so I win.


----------



## Goblin

I'm last again and it makes everybody feel like dancing.......


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## debbie5

Last just ate a sock...


----------



## Spooky1

Last is on a better diet here with me.


----------



## debbie5

Last is sleeping in its crate....is Last a boy or a girl?? anyone check?


----------



## Dark Star

Well LAST looks like a boy to me!


----------



## Evil Queen

DS is good for looking under tails. Well good night all, Last will be snuggled up comfortably at the foot of the bed.


----------



## Dark Star

LOL....LAST has a tail???


----------



## scareme

Win!


----------



## Goblin




----------



## scareme

Looks like John Wayne was wrong about that too. Win!


----------



## Goblin

scareme said:


> Looks like John Wayne is right about that. Goblin wins everytime!


I'm like the Duke Scareme.....I NEVER lose!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good morning, Evil Queen!


----------



## Dark Star

And good Morning to you ladies!


----------



## scareme

Win!
Win!
Win!


----------



## RoxyBlue

No!
No!
No!


----------



## Dark Star

Just needed a little hit of LAST before I go out!


----------



## Evil Queen

Stop hitting last!


----------



## Spooky1

A day off last for me!


----------



## RoxyBlue

(I win)


----------



## Plastic Ninja

Hello my name is:

WIN


----------



## Dark Star

Hello win...now give me LAST!


----------



## Evil Queen

Sooo sorry but last is mine.


----------



## debbie5

Gitcher mitts off my last, lady.


----------



## Plastic Ninja

Call the cops! First place has been stolen!


----------



## Spooky1

No, last is here where it belongs


----------



## Dark Star

Back where being LAST is first!


----------



## scareme

And I win!


----------



## Goblin

The Goblin has returned and your lasts are no longer safe!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Good Morning! Last!!


----------



## debbie5

Last loves me best.


----------



## Dark Star

Oh debbie you know LAST loves who ever has cookies!


----------



## Evil Queen

I have cookies!


----------



## scareme

Win!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I win again - yay!


----------



## Spooky1

I celebrate with Roxy and last.


----------



## Dark Star

Hey did we not share our win with you?......oh yeah no....


----------



## Goblin

I'm last again.


----------



## scareme

And I win again.


----------



## Goblin

scareme said:


> And I lost again.


Now you've got it right.


----------



## Spooky1

It seems to be spreading, I've got it now.


----------



## Dark Star

Sorry to take it from you so quickly but you know Last is LAST.


----------



## Evil Queen

...and mine.


----------



## Goblin

Looks like I arrived just in time to keep last from stepping on a mine!


----------



## debbie5

You can step on a mine, but don't step on my Last!


----------



## Goblin

You don't have any last to step on.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Spooky1

Good morning


----------



## RoxyBlue

Win!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!


----------



## Dark Star

Last with coffee in the morning...nothing better.


----------



## scareme

Win!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes, I did.


----------



## Dark Star

Can someone tell me why being last so addictive?


----------



## Spooky1

Let me try it out and see.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I see you


----------



## Goblin

Do you ever get the feeling we're playing a great big game
of keep away? :googly:


----------



## debbie5

MINE MINE MINE..beat it! yermomma's callin yuh fer dinner!


----------



## Spooky1

Last is with me!


----------



## Plastic Ninja

Ah, alas, you all loose. I am last >


----------



## Spooky1

You are last no more, my friend.


----------



## Dark Star

nope I am


----------



## debbie5

Meeeee....myyyyyyy.....mooooooooeeeeee.....MIIIINNNEEEEEEEE....


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Moooooorning! Last!


----------



## Spooky1

Good morning!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thanks for holding my place in line, babe


----------



## Evil Queen

Hey not cutsies!


----------



## Spooky1

Why not, it doesn't both last.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Doesn't bother me to win, either.


----------



## Goblin

That's because you haven't won.


----------



## Spooky1

I have now!


----------



## Goblin

Not anymore.


----------



## debbie5

Mine now, me hearties!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Time to stage a coup and take last!


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## Goblin

Time for me to once again take last.


----------



## Dark Star

Sorry... can't let you.


----------



## Goblin

You never could before, what makes you think you can now?


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Haunted Spider

Oh, Out lasted by a Newbie? well post wise anyway.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I like to win


----------



## Dark Star

As much as I do?


----------



## Haunted Spider

keep trying then


----------



## RoxyBlue

I try not to be trying:jol:


----------



## Spooky1

success at "last"!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Short-lived, too


----------



## debbie5

spouse murderer!!....wait- do mine first!


----------



## Spooky1

I'm ALIVE!


----------



## RoxyBlue

And I'm WINNING!


----------



## Goblin

More like you're losing.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good evening last how are you tonight?


----------



## Goblin

Last is fine and dandy and watching old horror movies with me.


----------



## Haunted Spider

but last is also an early riser so while you are sleeping, I took over.


----------



## debbie5

get your mitts offa my Great Stuf and my LAST!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## debbie5

It was a late morning there, woman. Last is already MINE.


----------



## Dark Star

Hey, that's my LAST!


----------



## Spooky1

Was your last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is now my last!


----------



## debbie5

Mine


----------



## Dark Star

No mine!!


----------



## Evil Queen

Give it here before you hurt yourself.


----------



## Spooky1

I'll keep last safe


----------



## Dark Star

But I'll keep it warm and dry


----------



## Goblin

But can you keep it warm, dry and safe like I can?


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Goblin

Awwww last.......you've waited patiently for you master's return.


----------



## Dark Star

Last!


----------



## Spooky1

Good night


----------



## Goblin

Good night. I'll stay here and keep last company.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Time for coffee and a win


----------



## Spooky1

Tea and a win for me!


----------



## Haunted Spider

Pretzels and a win at last, though short lived


----------



## RoxyBlue

Crackers, cheese, and a win


----------



## Haunted Spider

Sure that wasn't wine for not being last anymore?


----------



## Dark Star

I personally am going for the coffee and last!


----------



## Spooky1

Post soup lunch last for me now!


----------



## Haunted Spider

watching an online webinar and posting last


----------



## Dark Star

More fun here...looking for a job and posting last....lol


----------



## Haunted Spider

hopefully you are finding a job so you can't post last during the day anymore. Last for the temporary win


----------



## Dark Star

But LAST loves me!


----------



## Goblin

But not as much as it loves me.


----------



## debbie5

I just gave Last his nightly snack...now he's off to his crate. F off.


----------



## Goblin

I just gave last his late night snack......now he's watching tv.


----------



## Haunted Spider

Well last is up for breakfast and he burned the coffee.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last! Last doesn't like coffee that's why it's burned.


----------



## Haunted Spider

I'm with last on the coffee thing. My wife would argue different though.


----------



## Spooky1

Mine, Mine, Mine!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Let's not bicker and argue, I'll take over from here.


----------



## Haunted Spider

You would, just to boost your posts closer to that 32,000 mark


----------



## Dark Star

Hey there is nothing wrong with 32,000...lol LAST!


----------



## Spooky1

Roxy may have more posts, but I have last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Think so?


----------



## Dark Star

Just helping Roxy.....last means nothing to me...well maybe a little


----------



## Evil Queen

I'll help too.


----------



## scareme

I'll take the win while you're helping Roxy.


----------



## Haunted Spider

You go ahead and help Roxy, (Slides down the board hitting your player), Sorry! back to start for you. Last it is.


----------



## Goblin

So many people after my last.....soooo many people just next to last!


----------



## Haunted Spider

Leap frog over Goblin. Last at last


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Evening.


----------



## scareme

Win!


----------



## Spooky1

Last is a blast


----------



## Haunted Spider

Getting late isn't it?


----------



## Evil Queen

Too late for you.


----------



## Dark Star

Hello Last.


----------



## Goblin

A cold, rainy night last!

I leave you with Roxy and her band.................


----------



## Haunted Spider

Cold and snow covered morning here with last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last! Ahchoo!


----------



## Haunted Spider

wow up late and up early. Last says bless you


----------



## SPOOKY J

Good Morning!!


----------



## Haunted Spider

Good morning to you


----------



## Evil Queen

I'm hungry, what's for dinner?


----------



## Dark Star

Baked Ziti ...


----------



## Evil Queen

Hoisin chicken.


----------



## Goblin

KFC chicken.


----------



## Goblin

I had last for 4 hours! Everybody sick in bed?


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Haunted Spider

Good morning evil queen and thanks for last


----------



## Goblin

Time for me to take last for his afternoon walk.


----------



## Spooky1

It's a snow day for me and last!


----------



## Goblin

Did you say it was your last snow day for you?


----------



## Spooky1

Last says good night.


----------



## Goblin

I say I'm last and beware of dancing bananas.........


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## debbie5

Good morning-er morning...and Last!


----------



## autumnghost

Mornin' y'all. Happy Friday. I win!


----------



## Haunted Spider

The win was short lived. Happy Friday to you


----------



## Spooky1

Good morning


----------



## Haunted Spider

Good morning? you posted that at 12:24 my time. What time is it there, and well hello last.


----------



## Goblin

It's time for me to take last.


----------



## Haunted Spider

Your hour is up. Give back last now.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Winner!


----------



## Haunted Spider

or so you think


----------



## RoxyBlue

Your win is SOOOOO 14 minutes ago


----------



## Haunted Spider

Last post and the 200 post mark , just 31,800 more to go


----------



## RoxyBlue

Get to 500 and you will officially become half a post ho


Oh, and I win again!


----------



## Haunted Spider

what do you get as half a post ho?


----------



## Spooky1

You get laundry duty at the Post Ho house, and I get last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Now I have it


----------



## Goblin

Looks like I get to start the weekend off last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Dark Star

A little Last before thrift store shopping is always the best....I need coffee.


----------



## Evil Queen

Sorry no last or coffee for you.


----------



## Haunted Spider

Hello Last, Welcome to Ohio


----------



## Spooky1

Last is more at home on the east coast


----------



## Dark Star

Spooky you know LAST likes the Southwest best.


----------



## Evil Queen

Nah last prefers the West coast.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Last prefers sitting with all our knick-knacks on the dining room table.


----------



## Spooky1

Last is watching Chiller Theater with me


----------



## scareme

I win! My prize will be my choice of your knick-knacks!


----------



## Goblin

Sunday morning last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Dark Star

EQ did you send the cloudy sky here?.....LAST!


----------



## scareme

Win! Win! It's Sunday so don't sin.


----------



## Evil Queen

Yes I did DS and rain is on it's way.


----------



## Spooky1

Last can help with the new carpeting installation here tomorrow.


----------



## Dark Star

Lastly last.


----------



## Goblin

Last is once again mine!


----------



## Evil Queen

Last!


----------



## Haunted Spider

Good Morning Last and happy Monday to you


----------



## SPOOKY J

Good Morning! Last!!


----------



## Haunted Spider

oh so quick to lose last


----------



## Evil Queen

One more time!


----------



## Haunted Spider

Why did you steal last from me


----------



## Dark Star

I didn't....he is following me.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Easy breezy win here!


----------



## Dark Star

yes, yes it is.


----------



## Haunted Spider

Well I am taking it once more before lunch  that way I don't have to pay for lasts meal


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Monday afternoon is the perfect time to win.


----------



## Evil Queen

Yes it is and I'm taking last out to lunch so he won't be available for a few hours.


----------



## Spooky1

Last can take the day off with me


----------



## Dark Star

6 hours?? ....really Spooky


----------



## debbie5

Last.Mine.


----------



## Spooky1

Your last, didn't last long Debbie


----------



## Goblin

Neither did your's


----------



## Monk

I win.


----------



## Goblin

Well, you ALMOST won.


----------



## Moon Dog

:devil:


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Haunted Spider

Had to dig last out of 6 inches of snow but good morning.


----------



## Monk

I win.
again


----------



## Spooky1

Mine!


----------



## Haunted Spider

Thanks for holding last for me spooky


----------



## RoxyBlue

I believe he meant to hold it for me


----------



## Dark Star

Don't you need to eat spaghetti or something?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Had some last night, thanks


----------



## Dark Star

garlic bread?


----------



## debbie5

last is mine


----------



## Spooky1

I'll hold on to last, while you shovel snow.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Win!


----------



## PirateLady

My turn it's been awhile since I was last


----------



## lewlew

Not longer than me I'll bet! Win!


----------



## Goblin

Yep, you are no longer last!


----------



## Monk

I'm last so I win


----------



## scareme

Win! Win! So don't even begin.


----------



## Dark Star

Me and last are sharing a nice glass of wine.


----------



## scareme

I love your haunt too, Dark Star, but I hate that we have to wait till Oct. to see it again. Sure you don't want to set it up for a rehearsal in March?


----------



## Evil Queen

DS I know you're already tipsy off that sip of wine so I'll take last now before you pass out.


----------



## Spooky1

Lasty is whining to go out.


----------



## scareme

I wouldn't go out in that cold for anyone, but I will take the win.


----------



## Dark Star

I only wish scareme, ....EQ you know it takes at least a half glass of wine to make me tipsy 

OH yeah LAST!


----------



## Evil Queen

Just waking up from your little nap DS? I'm still taking last with me.


----------



## Dark Star

Oh no you don't....I know how you are we won't see him till morning


----------



## Evil Queen

But he'll be happy.


----------



## Dark Star

Hahahaha.....It's Ok I will take him


----------



## Evil Queen

Shouldn't you be at the gym or something?


----------



## Dark Star

I went earlier......lol


----------



## Evil Queen

Is it time to torture your family with your cooking?


----------



## Evil Queen

I knew it! Last is mine!


----------



## Goblin

Guess I got here just in time to resuscitate last. He was dying of boredom.


----------



## scareme

Why, has he been spending time with you again. Qoohhh, zing.
And with that I win.


----------



## Goblin

Not even close Scareme.


----------



## scareme

It must be close to me, cause I win.


----------



## Goblin

You didn't really think you could sneak back and take last from me, did you?


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Haunted Spider

Icy good morning to you last


----------



## Dark Star

would you like a coffee last?


----------



## Evil Queen

Hey when did you sneak in?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good morning!


----------



## Spooky1

I'm off to the laboratory with last!!!


----------



## Haunted Spider

offering coffee to bribe last is low. But I will let it pass this time since last has decided to come with me.


----------



## Dark Star

Hey you know if I throw in a pastry he is mine!


----------



## Evil Queen

I'll just have to offer bacon, eggs, biscuits and waffles then.


----------



## debbie5

mine


----------



## Evil Queen

Not yours, mine.


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last and I are going to Lunch!


----------



## Dark Star

Can I come?...you know last doesn't like to leave me.


----------



## Goblin

Last seen his shadow......that means he's mine for 6 more weeks!


----------



## Spooky1

Barely yours for 6 hours


----------



## scareme

Yours for just over 6 minutes


----------



## Dark Star

Sorry Spooky I almost feel bad taking it from you...


----------



## scareme

That's OK, I'll take it back.


----------



## Evil Queen

I gave you almost half an hour with last.


----------



## Goblin

Hello last.......I'M BACKKKKKKKKKK!


----------



## Dark Star

Last....


----------



## scareme

Win!


----------



## Dark Star

ohhh no...I am last


----------



## Goblin

No....You're STILL next to last!


----------



## scareme

Win!


----------



## Goblin

Sorry....You still lose.


----------



## GrimmEverafter

On the contrary, I win.

For now.


----------



## Goblin

Nope. I'm afraid not.


----------



## SPOOKY J

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Spooky1

Last! Good Morning.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I win now


----------



## GrimmEverafter

And here I am to steal it back xD


----------



## Spooky1

Stealing is wrong, so last comes with me


----------



## Dark Star

Could I just hold him for a minute?


----------



## Goblin

Times up!


----------



## Spooky1

So is yours.


----------



## scareme

Now, now, no fighting. I'll take it.


----------



## Goblin

And I take it back again!


----------



## Spooky1

Last comes to those who wait.


----------



## Goblin

Looks like you'll have to wait a while longer.


----------



## Haunted Spider

waiting is not in my vocabulary. Last is mine


----------



## Goblin

Dream on son, dream on.


----------



## Haunted Spider

I am awake. I can't dream on I can only take last


----------



## Spooky1

Last can watch Mega Python vs. Gatoroid with me (It's sooooo bad )


----------



## scareme

Win by a mile!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Oh yeah?


----------



## Goblin

I'm back and taking last again!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Happy Friday!! Win!


----------



## Haunted Spider

Happy Friday forum and kidnapping last.


----------



## Dark Star

Hey put last down!


----------



## Spooky1

Good morning, I'll keep last safe


----------



## RoxyBlue

Safe for me, you mean


----------



## Dark Star

I'll take him now.


----------



## Haunted Spider

last is stolen for a mid afternoon snack


----------



## Spooky1

Thou shall not steal ...... last.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I absolve you of last


----------



## Spooky1

I unabsolve you for your absolution, and keep last!


----------



## Haunted Spider

keeping last is dangerous, I will care for him now.


----------



## RoxyBlue

It's much too dangerous for you


----------



## Spooky1

I live for the danger of last!


----------



## Goblin

It's only dangerous when people try to take it away from me.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Goblin

Saturday afternoon last.


----------



## Spooky1

Last is mine, now off to paint the family room wall.


----------



## Goblin

Paint the walls and ceiling black then lay a black carpet in it.


----------



## Spooky1

Done painting (not black), and back in last


----------



## Goblin

I'll take last and you can go back to painting your done.


----------



## Spooky1

We're done for the night, so I'll hold on to last


----------



## Goblin

I'll hold it's leash and you can hold on to it's tail!


----------



## scaretastic

soo..... what do i get for being the winner?


----------



## Goblin

Don't know, you got to win first.


----------



## scareme

And I win!


----------



## Goblin

You won an all expense paid trip to any room in your house!


----------



## scareme

Must be the kitchen, cause I'm heading there now.


----------



## Goblin

Be sure to visit the gift shop before you leave.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Dark Star

Last.....


----------



## Evil Queen

Nuh uh, I'm last.


----------



## scaretastic

Last... ill take my trip now.. not saying to where.....


----------



## Dark Star

Have fun ....you can leave last with me though..


----------



## Goblin

Time for me to reclaim last again.


----------



## Dark Star

But I seem to have it.


----------



## scareme

Win


----------



## Evil Queen

Last is a better game than the Superbowl this year.


----------



## Dark Star

There is a Superbowl on?


----------



## Moon Dog

Superbowl of last...


----------



## Spooky1

Post Super Bowl last for me!


----------



## Goblin

Super Bowl......Isn't that what Superman eats his cereal and soup out of?


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Haunted Spider

Happy Monday morning last


----------



## debbie5

omgiwon


----------



## Haunted Spider

omgulost last so soon


----------



## debbie5

steps on spider...squish!


----------



## Haunted Spider

just like garfield I see. Well I get to crawl away just like in the garfield comics as well to taunt you another day with Last


----------



## debbie5

last is mine...he's eating his last supper.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I win - wow, that was easy!


----------



## Spooky1

Are you saying, Last is easy?


----------



## Haunted Spider

Hey no spreading rumors about last. The weekend is hard to remember for last (quite a party I hear)


----------



## debbie5

Ewww..Last needs antibiotics from that stay at spiderclimber's this weekend...


----------



## Spooky1

Last needs to go to rehab


----------



## Dark Star

Oh good he is back...


----------



## RoxyBlue

You're probably looking at Last's back right about now


----------



## Goblin

I am last once again!


----------



## debbie5

Last needs a bath.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last! Don't forget the bubble bath.


----------



## Haunted Spider

Bath time done, Hello Last


----------



## Dark Star

Time for good breakfast....


----------



## Evil Queen

You're up awfully early. Why don't you go on back to bed, I'll take care of last.


----------



## Spooky1

Time for my morning tea with last


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi, honey!


----------



## Spooky1

Hi, sweetie!


----------



## Goblin

Don't you "Hi Sweetie" me! :googly:


----------



## Moon Dog

Howdy!


----------



## Goblin

Back again for more last!


----------



## Spooky1

Last has had enough of you for the moment.


----------



## Dark Star

Let me take him from you, last gets heavy after a while...


----------



## Evil Queen

Time for last to go night night.


----------



## Goblin

You can go night night, last wants to hang out with me.


----------



## scareme

Win.


----------



## Goblin

Yes I did


----------



## scareme

WIN! You losers.


----------



## Goblin

You mean I win you lose


----------



## scareme

Loooosseerrr, cause I win.


----------



## Goblin

Not tonight


----------



## scareme

The night's not over yet.


----------



## Goblin

You might as well go to bed......I am the ultimate night owl!


----------



## scareme

Some night I might surprise you.


----------



## Goblin

Nothing surprises me.


----------



## scareme

Then what's that behind you?


----------



## Goblin

Beats me, it ran off in fear!


----------



## scareme

I'm still here, and winning.


----------



## Goblin

Well.....you're still here anyway!


----------



## scareme

Win!


----------



## Goblin

Sorry, but I'm still in your way.


----------



## scareme

You thought I was gone, didn't you?


----------



## Goblin

No, but you thought I was!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Haunted Spider

I've won. Hurray. Last at last


----------



## Spooky1

Good Morning


----------



## RoxyBlue

Say hello to a winner!


----------



## Haunted Spider

Hi. That was awkward saying hi to myself.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Hump day win for me.

Later!


----------



## scareme

I steal the win!


----------



## Spooky1

Lunch time win for me


----------



## Haunted Spider

afternoon snack with last?


----------



## Goblin

Last is taking me out to dinner. Back later.


----------



## scareme

Win, and no waiting for it.


----------



## Goblin

I'm afraid you'll have to wait for last a while longer.


----------



## Haunted Spider

Did I wait for last long enough?


----------



## Goblin

Nope. Got to wait a whole lot longer than that!


----------



## Spooky1

I'll take last while watching The Daily Show


----------



## Goblin

I'll just show you how I take last daily!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Can't sleep so taking last.


----------



## Goblin

Taking last on this snowy night


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Haunted Spider

Late good morning to you last


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is it morning already?


----------



## Dark Star

afraid so.....


----------



## Haunted Spider

Your hour with last is up. Hello Last


----------



## RoxyBlue

Winner!


----------



## Haunted Spider

winner or what? second?


----------



## Spooky1

My turn with last!


----------



## scareme

Wiiinnnneeeerrrrr!


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, _I_ am the winnerrrrrrrrrrr!


----------



## debbie5

I'm going to bed, and last is spooning me..bug off.


----------



## scareme

You must be in bed cause you're dreaming.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Dream on while I win


----------



## Dark Star

Last dreams of me....


----------



## scareme

Or me.


----------



## Spooky1

Or is that nightmares? I'll hold on to last for the moment.


----------



## scareme

minute is right


----------



## Goblin

Dark Star said:


> Last dreams of me....





scareme said:


> Or me.


I wondered why last woke up screaming.


----------



## debbie5

last is my best friend..and MINE


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good morning, Ms Evil


----------



## Goblin

Another Friday noontime last!


----------



## Haunted Spider

it is a good Friday afternoon isn't it last?


----------



## Goblin

Last said to tell you Good Fridays not till April


----------



## Haunted Spider

Last knew what I was talking about, but you confused him while he was on a sugar crash from lunch.


----------



## Goblin

Last is like me, he never gets confused.


----------



## Haunted Spider

many people think they don't get confused because they just totally blank the whole thing from ever happening. Early signs of memory loss I am afraid. I will take last before you forget him too.:jol:


----------



## Goblin

Sorry....I can remember things clear back till I was 5 years!


----------



## Haunted Spider

admitting the problem is the first step to recovery. Or it could be step one, then forget and step one again.....  I will just have to enjoy the afternoon with last or at least the next two minutes.


----------



## Goblin

You may have it a while longer. It is time to go......but I leave you with the 
fear that I shall return later......when you least expect it......and last will just 
be a memory for you!

Enjoy MY last while you can.


----------



## Dark Star

Oh I will.


----------



## Spooky1

That didn't "Last" long


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, it didn't


----------



## Spooky1

That was quick


----------



## Goblin

Starting out the weekend last!


----------



## Dark Star

A before bed LAST!


----------



## Goblin

Too bad............. you have to go to bed without it!


----------



## Evil Queen

Well I'm up, might as well take last.


----------



## Goblin

Sorry, last has decided to call it a night and went to bed.


----------



## Evil Queen

Still mine.


----------



## debbie5

Wakey wakey Last and cakey.


----------



## Evil Queen

There's cake?


----------



## Haunted Spider

I want cake. and last


----------



## Evil Queen

Cake's all gone and last is all mine.


----------



## scareme

I slip in, I win, I'm gone.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Since you're gone, I'll take over here.


----------



## Dark Star

Oh let me please....


----------



## Evil Queen

Nope I'm back again for last.


----------



## Goblin

Only to get a great big heaping helping of Next to Last!


----------



## Haunted Spider

Good Night Last


----------



## Spooky1

Watching Chiller Drive In Theater with last


----------



## Goblin

You dragged last to a chilly drive in theater! No wonder he has the sniffles!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Dark Star

Good Morning Everyone....Hello Last...


----------



## RoxyBlue

I win!


----------



## debbie5

Early evening last.


----------



## Goblin

Six o'clock last!


----------



## Spooky1

Dinner time for last


----------



## Goblin

I heard you were taking last and I to Western Sizzlin.


----------



## debbie5

Last already had Chinese with me....


----------



## Goblin

Sorry, but last hates chinese food.


----------



## debbie5

Last is spooned up next to me..what a nice way to start Valentine's Day. Last also gave me a box of chocolates. So there.


----------



## Haunted Spider

Last is leaving you due to your identity crisis of avatars. Geeze I can't keep up with them all.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## debbie5

No. MINE.


----------



## Haunted Spider

your hour is up. Mine again.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Your 27 minutes is SO up


----------



## Spooky1

Good morning


----------



## scareme

Good morning to you, win.


----------



## Haunted Spider

lose again I see?


----------



## Dark Star

Hello Last!


----------



## Goblin

Taking last out for a Valentine lunch.


----------



## Spooky1

Your 15 minutes is up


----------



## Goblin

Your 1 minute went even faster!


----------



## Spooky1

Quit stalking last, Goblin. You're scaring him


----------



## RoxyBlue

It's safe with me now


----------



## Haunted Spider

last with me for the ride home.


----------



## Spooky1

Six hours is a long ride, last will watch the dog show with us


----------



## Goblin

Last and I are watching ET: The Extraterrestrial


----------



## scareme

Win


----------



## Goblin

Yes I did. Thank you for noticing Scareme


----------



## scareme

Go to bed now, I win.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good time of day for a win


----------



## debbie5

Winnah.


----------



## Spooky1

Off to the lab with last!


----------



## Haunted Spider

Back from the urgent care waiting room with Last


----------



## Dark Star

What did you do to my last??


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did you lose it? Oh, I guess you just did


----------



## Spooky1

I sing, in the key of Last!


----------



## scareme

I just win, no singing.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I sing and dance and win 'cause I'm a person of many talents


----------



## scareme

Talent-smalent-I just win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Rookie


----------



## Spooky1

We're all rookies compared to you O' Queen of the Post Ho's 

But this rookie is the winna!


----------



## Night Watchman

I just showed up to win ... atleast for the moment.


----------



## Spooky1

Glad to see you Watchman, thanks for holding last for me.


----------



## scareme

I don't know what he's holding for you, cause I have the win.


----------



## Dark Star

You mean I do?


----------



## scareme

I'll take that back now.


----------



## Evil Queen

No she means I do.


----------



## scareme

Don't make me get ruff here.


----------



## Goblin

I have arrived just in time to resue last from all the looneys. :googly:


----------



## scareme

Look who's talking!


----------



## Goblin

I am.....but all I see is you.......and you're still not last!


----------



## scareme

No,but I'm a winner.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Haunted Spider

late good morning to you last


----------



## Spooky1

I'm here for my morning last!


----------



## Haunted Spider

lunch time with last


----------



## Spooky1

I just finished lunch, so I'll have last for dessert


----------



## RoxyBlue

Gee, did I just win again?


----------



## scareme

No, sorry I had to be the one to tell you.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You don't fool me


----------



## Spooky1

Can I fool you?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you want to fool around?:devil:


----------



## Dark Star

Wow 6 hours!!! Someone has some staying power....


----------



## Evil Queen

They could have at least closed the door.


----------



## Dark Star

I know geesh....LOL


----------



## Evil Queen

Don't tell them but I set up the video camera before I left. Muahahahaha


----------



## Goblin

Last is once again all mine!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

ahhhh, but no and good morning to you


----------



## Haunted Spider

Good morning, Happy Thursday


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thanks!


----------



## Haunted Spider

Your welcome. Now give back last!


----------



## Dark Star

last oh sweet last....


----------



## SPOOKY J

Happy Thursday! Last!


----------



## Dark Star

I little last before I go out.


----------



## RoxyBlue

See ya!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!!


----------



## scareme

Win!


----------



## Spooky1

It's 67 degrees out and I'm stuck inside at work, at least I have last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Windows open here at work and I win as the breeze wafts gently through my office


----------



## Spooky1

Last wafts over to me!


----------



## Haunted Spider

Good night last


----------



## RoxyBlue

Last is still awake


----------



## Dark Star

Too much coffee?


----------



## Goblin

Early Friday morning last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Haunted Spider

Good morning


----------



## RoxyBlue

Greetings!


----------



## scareme

It's to early for a win.


----------



## Spooky1

Lounging at home today with last.


----------



## Haunted Spider

well last is done lounging around. Off to work with me for another 2 hours


----------



## Spooky1

You only got to have last for an hour


----------



## BarkAtTheMoon

Did I win?


----------



## RoxyBlue

No


----------



## Goblin

Starting out the weekend last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## debbie5

I have won. Begone!


----------



## Spooky1

Good evening everyone


----------



## Evil Queen

Howdy!


----------



## Haunted Spider

good night last


----------



## Goblin

Early Sunday morning last!


----------



## scareme

Go to bed.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Dark Star

Good Morning EQ...good morning last!...doughnuts anyone?


----------



## Spooky1

Good morning, do you have chocolate?


----------



## Dark Star

Do chocolate doughnuts count?


----------



## scareme

Go eat your breakfast, I win.


----------



## Spooky1

I'll wait here in last, while I wait for my chocolate doughnut.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I post last while looking over your shoulder


----------



## Spooky1

Hey quit that.  I'll take last back, since you don't have your computer out.


----------



## scareme

Where's my doughnut? I'm still waiting.


----------



## Goblin

Is Scareme stalking doughnuts?


----------



## debbie5

dognuts!!??


----------



## Goblin

You'd rather have dognuts?


----------



## scareme

I'd rather take the win.


----------



## Goblin

Too bad you're not!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Good Morning, Last!


----------



## Haunted Spider

Good morning last on an icy monday morning.


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Dark Star

Have you been sneaking of with my last again EQ?


----------



## Haunted Spider

nope, last has been sneaking out with me.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I win!


----------



## Spooky1

It's almost noon, and last is mine!


----------



## Evil Queen

It's only 10 and last is mine again.


----------



## Goblin

Taking last on this warm but windy day!


----------



## Spooky1

Relaxing on the couch watching reruns of Supernatural with Roxy and last!


----------



## Haunted Spider

Last doesn't like reruns. So he will be coming with me.


----------



## RoxyBlue

No she won't


----------



## Goblin

Cause he's coming with me instead!


----------



## scareme

Blah Blah Blah-I just win.


----------



## Monk

hello winner's circle...long time no see, but I'm back


----------



## Goblin

So am I.......and still last!


----------



## Haunted Spider

Good Morning Last. Welcome to the snow storm.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Spooky1

Good Morning, Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hear an echo


----------



## Goblin

Awwwww....Look how last comes running up to meet me!


----------



## Haunted Spider

...Trips last..... and steals him away.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Throws a fake golden apple in front of Spiderclimber to distract him from last


----------



## Haunted Spider

ooo... apple. I wants... wait a minute. Come back last.... (trails off into the distance)


----------



## Spooky1

Is this the Last you were looking for?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you talking about the one I have?


----------



## Goblin

You mean the one you had!


----------



## Dark Star

last.


----------



## Goblin

Yes I am. Thanks for noticing DS


----------



## Spooky1

Last says goodnight


----------



## debbie5

biting a too tart, yet mealy organic apple while giving Last his raspberry lemonade...


----------



## Goblin

Sorry, last likes his lemonade straight


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Haunted Spider

yes, good morning last


----------



## Spooky1

Good morning!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Winner!


----------



## Haunted Spider

short lived winner, better luck next time.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You talkin' to me?


----------



## Dark Star

Nope, just having a little conversation with last here.


----------



## Evil Queen

Talking to yourself again?


----------



## scareme

Win!


----------



## Spooky1

I claim Last in the name of .... me!


----------



## Dark Star

Good Evening Last.


----------



## Goblin

Early Thursday morning last


----------



## Monk

Last post wins! MY post is last!


----------



## Goblin

It's not so much last as it is OUTLAST


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Haunted Spider

it is a good morning. Hello Last


----------



## SPOOKY J

Good Morning All! Last...


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi, Spooky J!


----------



## Dark Star

A quick Good Morning before it is afternoon.....LAST!


----------



## Goblin

Good afternoon last. Did you miss me?


----------



## Spooky1

Maybe last can help me paint the bathroom


----------



## DarkLore

lol...I waited like a year just to jump out and say - I WIN! Too bad suckers. Feast your eyes upon the winner!


----------



## Haunted Spider

always a short lived win. 

Good night last


----------



## debbie5

Last is mine.


----------



## Dark Star

Oh let me.


----------



## Evil Queen

Back off girlie last is mine.


----------



## Goblin

Not anymore.


----------



## Spooky1

I'm done painting and back in last


----------



## Goblin

You were painting the back of last?


----------



## Haunted Spider

what color is last now spooky?


----------



## debbie5

Last is mine. Beat it, punk (brandishing vacuum cleaner wand).


----------



## Haunted Spider

oh so short lived. Last is stuck in the snow storm with me missy.


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last is tired of the snow and has moved south with me!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last just blew in with the wind.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Only here is being in last place considered desirable


----------



## Bodybagging

I win!


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Wow, my first time in and I'm last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not for long, though...


----------



## SPOOKY J

Hellooo last!


----------



## Haunted Spider

good afternoon last. snow nice to see you


----------



## RoxyBlue

I won again!


----------



## Spooky1

Power is out, but last is mine!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning, taking a frozen last.


----------



## debbie5

Stop petting my Last.


----------



## Spooky1

Watching the Adventures of Robin hood with last


----------



## RoxyBlue

Doing laundry and winning


----------



## Goblin

RoxyBlue said:


> Doing laundry and winning


Haven't you finished my laundry yet? No winning for you till your done!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Brrrrr cold last!


----------



## Goblin

Sunday afternoon last!


----------



## Dark Star

Did you miss me Last?


----------



## Evil Queen

Gimme, gimme, gimmie.


----------



## Spooky1

And the Oscar goes to ..... Last!


----------



## Goblin

I'd like to thank all the little people who helped me get
this last........But I did it all myself!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Haunted Spider

Good morning Monday, Last.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I feel a win coming on - oh, here it is already!


----------



## Spooky1

and there it goes


----------



## Dark Star

Being last is such a happy feeling!


----------



## Evil Queen

It sure is.


----------



## Dark Star

Hey, hand over the last!


----------



## scareme

Win!


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, I win, you lose.


----------



## Evil Queen

Thank you.


----------



## Spooky1

Being a couch potato with last


----------



## Goblin

First last of March!


----------



## Monk

I win.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Haunted Spider

taking last from EQ for the second morning in a row


----------



## RoxyBlue

How ungallant of you


----------



## SPOOKY J

Come on Last I'll treat you to lunch.


----------



## Haunted Spider

good afternoon last


----------



## Spooky1

A late lunch for me and last


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here I go, winning again


----------



## scareme

Excuse me, win!


----------



## Spooky1

Hi scareme, I believe that's my last, you have there.


----------



## RoxyBlue

(quietly steals last while Spooky1 is distracted by Scareme)


----------



## Spooky1

I reach over and turn off your laptop so I can steal last


----------



## RoxyBlue

I sic the dog on you so last stays with me:googly:


----------



## Dark Star

Last!!!


----------



## scareme

Win!


----------



## rottincorps

Me wins


----------



## Goblin

You both lost!


----------



## scareme

You lost too.


----------



## Goblin

I never lose.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! You just lost!


----------



## Haunted Spider

Good morning. Stealing last from you 3 days in a row.


----------



## Evil Queen

Do you know what I do to spiders that sneak up on me? Muahahahaha!


----------



## Spooky1

I'm here for my morning last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm baaaaaccccckkkk!


----------



## Haunted Spider

itsy bitsy spider takes the last away.....


----------



## Goblin

.....And the big bad Goblin takes it away from him!


----------



## Dark Star

And just like that is is gone!


----------



## Spooky1

Presto chango, I have lasto!


----------



## PirateLady

Ahoy matey now you have it now you dont Arrrrgghhh


----------



## RoxyBlue

Rio steals last from Pirate Lady and brings it to me


----------



## Spooky1

Willow gets jealous and takes last from you and brings it to me.


----------



## Goblin

Goblin intercepts Willow and takes last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Come on Last. Let's get some coffee.


----------



## Spooky1

Good morning!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Winnah!


----------



## SPOOKY J

That was soooo one minute ago!


----------



## scareme

Win! Win! Let the party begin!


----------



## Haunted Spider

hello last. I didn't get to steal you this morning from EQ but I will take you now.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'll pick up from here now


----------



## scareme

Watch what you are picking up there, I think it's something Spooky1 might need, cause I have the win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nanny, nanny, boo boo!


----------



## Spooky1

How mature you are


----------



## Goblin

........and how last I am!


----------



## scareme

Win


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## scareme

Good Morning Win!


----------



## Haunted Spider

Good morning last or good afternoon according to my phone which says I am in Nicosia Turkey  I hate my network


----------



## Spooky1

Good morning (or afternoon to you spiderclimber), I'm here for my morning last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi, all!


----------



## Haunted Spider

Hi Last ..... and roxy


----------



## Spooky1

Don't tell my boss, but I'm sneaking Last into the lab with me.


----------



## RoxyBlue

It's tomorrow already!


----------



## morbidmike

I win!!!!!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Winning!!!!!!!!!!! (oh dear Lord I've listened to, to much of what's his name)


----------



## Goblin

Starting out the weekend last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Dark Star

Good Morning EQ. Thanks for saving last for me.


----------



## Evil Queen

Don't make me smack you! Give it back now!


----------



## Goblin

Mid day last


----------



## Haunted Spider

Last from kalahari resort


----------



## Spooky1

evening last


----------



## Goblin

Early Sunday morning last.


----------



## scareme

But I win.


----------



## Goblin

But you haven't!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Spooky1

A win for noon


----------



## RoxyBlue

New winner here!


----------



## Goblin

Thank you Roxy. So nice of you to notice.


----------



## Haunted Spider

Thanks for holding last for me.


----------



## Spooky1

I'll keep last out of the rain


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here's an umbrella for you


----------



## Dark Star

Last!


----------



## Goblin

Ending the weekend the same way I started it........last!


----------



## scareme

Good by, I Win.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Haunted Spider

good monday morning Last


----------



## Spooky1

Good morning, win!


----------



## Dark Star

Winner long enough...I am last now


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, I am


----------



## Haunted Spider

stop bickering over last. It hurts his feelings. I will just take him home now.


----------



## scareme

No, I win.


----------



## Spooky1

I've gone to a lawyer, and he says Last should be in my custody.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did he really?


----------



## Goblin

Spooky1 said:


> I've gone to a lawyer, and he says Last should be in my custody.


I went to a lawyer and he said you should be taken into custody!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! I busted last out of jail.


----------



## Haunted Spider

But he was kidnapped be me while walking to the bus station.


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!


----------



## Spooky1

Last is enjoy a cup of Earl Grey tea with me this morning.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Now he's having green tea with me


----------



## PirateLady

Now we have gone to the harder stuff....hot chocolate


----------



## Spooky1

It's Starburst sour jelly beans & decaf tea for Last in the afternoon


----------



## Goblin

While you're eating tea and drinking jelly beans I slipped in and took last.......and a handful of jelly beans!


----------



## Haunted Spider

oh but while distracted by the pilfered jelly beans, last was taken.


----------



## Goblin

Yes it was.......by me!


----------



## Spooky1

While you're in a sugar coma from the jelly beans, last comes back to me.


----------



## Goblin

Sorry, it'll take more than jelly beans to take last away from me.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Dark Star

Good Morning...Everyone knows last is a doughnut and coffee kinda last....


----------



## NytDreams

Finished the doughnut, got more coffee...and also got Last!


----------



## Haunted Spider

coffee and donuts at lunch time? last says no thanks and comes with me.


----------



## Goblin

But then I offer last steak and baked potatoes and he abandons you for me!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good night last, see you in the morning.


----------



## scareme

Good night, win.


----------



## Goblin

Well........good night at least......I won!


----------



## NytDreams

Nice try, but not quite...Last!


----------



## Goblin

That's what I said........I got last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## runtz

outta my way! I win!


----------



## PirateLady

My turn to see the world from last...


----------



## Spooky1

How was your trip, PL?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Back in the saddle and winning!


----------



## Haunted Spider

Goofing off with last at lunch


----------



## Spooky1

A late lunch for me & last


----------



## SPOOKY J

I'll watch Last for a while.


----------



## RoxyBlue

My turn...


----------



## scareme

Now mine.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Don't think so, missy


----------



## Spooky1

Since your fever came back, maybe last should stay with me


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I win!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good night last, I leave you in the hands of the riff raff.


----------



## Goblin

Sorry, the riff raff couldn't make it tonight!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Haunted Spider

good morning last and hope no one is in the tsunami's path.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Winning and tsunami free


----------



## SPOOKY J

Well Roxy your tsunami free at least.


----------



## scareme

Win!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!


----------



## scareme

Soo sorry, Win!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Don't be! Win!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Okay


----------



## Haunted Spider

okay what?


----------



## SPOOKY J

Kids in bed..check. Win..Check!


----------



## Haunted Spider

good night last


----------



## Goblin

Last is a night owl like me.


----------



## Marrow

I'll got and get some ice, that burn looks like it hurts.


----------



## Goblin

Still holding on to my late night last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Good morning Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

It's good to win


----------



## Spooky1

Even the flu won't stop me from winning


----------



## TheShadows

Can I win now?


----------



## Goblin

Well let me think about it for a minute. Well.........NO!


----------



## Evil Queen

I stayed up late to win.


----------



## Goblin

Well, you stayed up late anyway.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Goblin

Daylight savings last!


----------



## Spooky1

Fever is slowly going down, and last is mine!


----------



## Goblin

Well, the fever is slowing down at least.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good morning to you


----------



## Haunted Spider

good afternoon last. It's been a long weekend.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes, it has


----------



## scareme

Win!


----------



## Goblin

Not even close Scareme.


----------



## Spooky1

Last


----------



## Goblin

Yes I am. Thanks for noticing!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Spooky1

Good morning from Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I win again!


----------



## Spooky1

You're always a winner with me Roxy, but I'm last now!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thanks, honey


----------



## scareme

Win! Win! Don't even begin!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think I shall win, thank you


----------



## Spooky1

Before i leave work I'll nab last


----------



## Goblin

I have rescued last from Spooky1's clutches


----------



## scareme

But I have won.


----------



## Goblin

One what?


----------



## scareme

Won over you!


----------



## Goblin

Too bad you haven't!


----------



## scareme

Damn you Goblin, got to bed.


----------



## PirateLady

HaHaHa I'm last!!!!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Haunted Spider

good morning last. It has been a while.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I win


----------



## Spooky1

I'm a little late for my first last of the day


----------



## Haunted Spider

good night last, or is it early evening?


----------



## Goblin

St. Patrick's Day last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Good Morning... Last!!


----------



## Haunted Spider

Evil queen must be partying as last was not wished good morning. Well Good morning to you anyway last.


----------



## Evil Queen

Here I am, running a little behind this morning. But it does help me to be last.


----------



## Spooky1

Good morning Queenie


----------



## RoxyBlue

Last again!


----------



## Haunted Spider

last after a late luncheon, with cheesecake yum.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did you bring enough for everyone?


----------



## morbidmike

sweet last -O-mine


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yer outta practice, dude


----------



## Haunted Spider

Good night last. Hope all the forum members are doing well.


----------



## Goblin

Yes, last and I are doing very well!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Haunted Spider

good morning last and Evil queen


----------



## Evil Queen

Good morning Spiderclimber.


----------



## Spooky1

Good "cough" Morning "cough" "cough" "cough" "cough" I wish this cough would go away "cough"


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here's a hanky to cover your cough with


----------



## Goblin

Starting out another weekend last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Haunted Spider

good morning and a good night to last


----------



## RoxyBlue

Last wants to stay up a little longer


----------



## Spooky1

Last can sit on the couch with us and watch the Harry potter movie


----------



## Goblin

Sunday morning last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## debbie5

I'm last. Now go outside and rake the old leaves.


----------



## Haunted Spider

Did you help last rake the leaves? Last and I cut down 4 bushes today and dug out 1 root ball. 3 to go


----------



## RoxyBlue

I just won - how cool is that?


----------



## Spooky1

Last prefers it warm.


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Wow, my first time and I'm last!


----------



## Goblin

Started out the weekend last and now I'm ending it last too.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Why yes, it is a good morning


----------



## Spooky1

I was awake most of "Last" night.


----------



## The Halloween Lady

I am sorry you were awake all night! Now go to bed, Ill take over "last".


----------



## Haunted Spider

good afternoon last


----------



## RoxyBlue

Back for a quick win


----------



## Spooky1

Bored at work, so I stopped by for a win!


----------



## Evil Queen

Popping in for a nooner, win!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi!


----------



## Haunted Spider

Well Hello last and Roxy


----------



## Spooky1

Hello


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Claiming last before I'm off to work.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm back to claim the win!


----------



## Haunted Spider

One post away from 1000 and being able to change the title under my name. I may have to not post for a few days to think about what to change it to.


----------



## RoxyBlue

How about "Loses the Last Post Wins Game"?


----------



## Goblin

Spiderclimber said:


> One post away from 1000 and being able to change the title under my name. I may have to not post for a few days to think about what to change it to.


You could change it from frightener to frightening!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Haunted Spider

RoxyBlue said:


> How about "Loses the Last Post Wins Game"?


Good Morning Last. Now I can change it to last post winner. :googly:


----------



## PirateLady

Morning!! My turn to be last


----------



## RoxyBlue

Your turn has ended


----------



## debbie5

As has yours.


----------



## RoxyBlue

And yours. missy!


----------



## Spooky1

Thanks for holding Last for me, Roxy.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You're welcome:devil:


----------



## PirateLady

hehehe and she sneeks in for last place once again !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Spooky1

I don't sneak, I stroll in an seize Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here I am!


----------



## Goblin

......and you're not last too!


----------



## runtz

look I'm last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Haunted Spider

Good morning Evil queen and last


----------



## RoxyBlue

Win!


----------



## PirateLady

My Turn!!!!!!!


----------



## Haunted Spider

Good afternoon Last


----------



## Spooky1

I take Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I see you're feeling better - and losing


----------



## Dark Star

Last....


----------



## Goblin

Yes it is.....and I've got him!


----------



## runtz

look again, now i win


----------



## Goblin

You look again!


----------



## PirateLady

its mine all mine


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Haunted Spider

late Good morning to you last


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi, all!


----------



## PirateLady

Last again!!


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Not for long!


----------



## RoxyBlue

You're right about that


----------



## Spooky1

6 hour with last is long enough for you, Roxy


----------



## Goblin

Looks like all you get is an hour!


----------



## runtz

time is on my side, since i work the graveyard shift. I win


----------



## Haunted Spider

Ahead of Evil Queen at last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last! Being behind has it's advantages.


----------



## PirateLady

Last!!!


----------



## Spooky1

I'm here for my morning tea and last!


----------



## debbie5

Last. Amscray, punk.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I take last and defend my punk husband


----------



## Goblin

I take last while you're dunking your husband


----------



## runtz

last again...


----------



## Goblin

Nope. Just next to last!


----------



## runtz

HAHA try again! Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

It's evening now - time for a new winner


----------



## Moon Dog

Why, yes it is!


----------



## Goblin

Starting out last on this rainy Sunday


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Spooky1

Last is mine, for the moment.


----------



## RoxyBlue

My turn now


----------



## Evil Queen

Me next!


----------



## Spooky1

Last for the evening


----------



## Goblin

Ending another weekend last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Haunted Spider

good morning last and happy monday


----------



## RoxyBlue

Happy Monday to you, too (loser)


----------



## PirateLady

Happy Monday afternoon....


----------



## Dark Star

Hello LAST!


----------



## Spooky1

A post X-ray last for me!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Winner!


----------



## Goblin

Yes I am. Thanks for noticing


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Haunted Spider

Good morning Evil Queen and last


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi, all!


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Good afternoon and last


----------



## Goblin

Late night last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## PirateLady

Good to be last even for a short time.


----------



## Spooky1

I think 6 hours is long enough for you, PL


----------



## RoxyBlue

And six minutes enough for you


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!


----------



## Goblin

Another great late night last for me!


----------



## runtz

now I am last


----------



## Goblin

You mean next to last!


----------



## PirateLady

Last at last!!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## lewlew

That's what SHE said! "Last!"


----------



## debbie5

Mine! NO TOUCHIE MY LAST!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ha!


----------



## Haunted Spider

lloween. See there I fixed it for you Roxy


----------



## Spooky1

I give last my germs so now none of you will want it.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spiderclimber said:


> lloween. See there I fixed it for you Roxy


LMAO!

And I take last from Spooky1 because I am immune to his germs:devil:


----------



## The Halloween Lady

I'm not afraid....last


----------



## Goblin

Your also not last either!


----------



## The Halloween Lady

au contraire Gobby


----------



## Goblin

That's french for still not last!


----------



## runtz

last...for now


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## debbie5

tis mine.


----------



## RoxyBlue

'tis not!


----------



## PirateLady

Last once again


----------



## Johnny Thunder

No foolin'.

I win.


----------



## Haunted Spider

Good afternoon last and happy lunch time


----------



## Spooky1

A post dinner last for me


----------



## Haunted Spider

A post to the last page for me, and maybe hit the hay soon.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Gone for how long and I am still the winner!


----------



## Goblin

Starting out the first weekend of April last!


----------



## runtz

look closer, I am last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## debbie5

Mine. Buggeroff.


----------



## Spooky1

Glad to see Lady Nyxie make an appearance, but last is mine now!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Think so, do you?


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Sunday Morning! Last!


----------



## Spooky1

Good Sunday evening, Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I win!


----------



## debbie5

No. Not at all.


----------



## Goblin

Ending the weekend last


----------



## thrilltainment

Bam.


----------



## morbidmike

winner neener neener neener


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Haunted Spider

Good morning last and Happy Monday Evil Queen


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm at home today winning and happy


----------



## Haunted Spider

Last before I go home and check all kinds of account for fraud. One credit card closed, so many accounts to check into. Happy monday indeed


----------



## Spooky1

Cough, hack, cough ....Last!


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Good Monday evening last.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Oh yes.....


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Night, last.


----------



## Goblin

Looks like last is all mine.


----------



## debbie5

Morning Last Is Mine! Go squeeze yer oranges & leave us alone!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last! Thanks for the orange juice!


----------



## Haunted Spider

Good morning last and Hey, where is my orange juice?


----------



## SPOOKY J

Good morning Last, and I'll take a coffee.


----------



## debbie5

Who let Last outside and didn't wipe the mud offa his paws!!?? Damn Last....


----------



## RoxyBlue

Go get a mop while I take last


----------



## Spooky1

I'll take last and then maybe go home early.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You can go home now, and I'll take last for you


----------



## The Halloween Lady

I am home and last. Thanks.


----------



## Goblin

Well.....you're home......just not last!


----------



## Marrow

I win, and anyone who posts next loses. Please, take this seriously, cuz it'd be awesome if this was the fin al post... FOREVER


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last! Ya don't scare me!


----------



## Haunted Spider

Good morning last and almost a good afternoon Evil Queen.


----------



## RoxyBlue

It's definitely a lovely day for a win


----------



## scareme

Win!


----------



## Spooky1

I'm here for my daily Last!


----------



## The Halloween Lady

just to bad your not last!


----------



## debbie5

nor yours, either!


----------



## Goblin

Hey look everybody, I'm last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Haunted Spider

Good morning Last and happy Trash day, here at least


----------



## RoxyBlue

I win again!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!!...Now back to work!


----------



## debbie5

Who's WORKING? Certainly not Last..or me.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Go watch The Civil War on PBS while I win


----------



## debbie5

It's not on yet..so I win.


----------



## Spooky1

I win, Just like the Union did.


----------



## Evil Queen

Nighty night last, see you in the morning.


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Good east coast morning last.


----------



## Goblin

Pre-weekend last


----------



## debbie5

Insomnia last! I win! And like George McClellan, I did nothing....


----------



## Goblin

....and that's why you lose!


----------



## debbie5

Gobby...you need to sleep.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Haunted Spider

Good morning Evil Queen, oh and last of course.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Really?


----------



## Spooky1

A friday evening Last for me!


----------



## Goblin

Starting another weekend last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Spooky1

Good afternoon, Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Winning is good


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Oh yes it is.


----------



## Moon Dog

Yup...


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Sunday Morning! Last!


----------



## scareme

Good Morning to you. Win


----------



## Spooky1

Just mowed the lawn for the first time this year, so now it's time to relax in last.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Relax, I'll take over from here


----------



## debbie5

(mowing over Roxy's post) All done!


----------



## scareme

Hubby's mowed the lawn to many time to count this year. And then he waters it! Doesn't he know that will just make it grow more? And by the way, win!


----------



## Goblin

Ending another weekend last


----------



## scareme

Win!


----------



## Goblin

Yes I did. Weren't you paying attention?


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Haunted Spider

Good Morning Last and happy rainy Monday


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Good morning ya'll!BTW - Last.


----------



## Spooky1

Good morning forum folks, from the winner!


----------



## RoxyBlue

You must mean me


----------



## Goblin

Now it's all mine.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Haunted Spider

Good morning EQ and last. Hope everyone is having a better day than debbie5


----------



## SPOOKY J

Good morning all, and Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes, I am


----------



## Spooky1

In for a win from the lab.


----------



## Haunted Spider

Good afternoon last, getting ready to head home too?


----------



## debbie5

(stepping on spidey)

Mine. buggerov.


----------



## Goblin

Last night last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## stagehand1975

I just discovered these fun and games post that don't show up in my new post search. So that just makes me last.


----------



## Haunted Spider

Good morning last and good looking avatar stagehand


----------



## debbie5

I wonder if stagehand's avatar is Jabba The Hut's ghostly cousin?

Oh, and by-the-way: I'm last.


----------



## stagehand1975

Just the last slimy green ghost


----------



## Spooky1

Good morning, last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Mornin'!



(psst - last)


----------



## ededdeddy

afternoon 
how bout that i'm a LAST from the past


----------



## RoxyBlue

Still morning and last again! (hi, Ed!)


----------



## ededdeddy

oh well i'm still last


----------



## RoxyBlue

No you aren't


----------



## ededdeddy

could have sworn i was


----------



## Spooky1

Hi, Eddy. You know you shouldn't swear.


----------



## debbie5

I'm last, Sharkpants.


----------



## Spooky1

You can't beat the power of the Shark Pants! Last is mine!


----------



## Goblin

Well at least you still got your shark pants


----------



## debbie5

But last is now MINE.


----------



## Goblin

And with all mines somebody gets the shaft!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes, it is a lovely morning


----------



## Spooky1

Oh what a beautiful morning, Oh what a beautiful Last!


----------



## debbie5

I've got a beautiful feeeeeel-iiiinnnnnngg....Last is going my way!


----------



## RoxyBlue

And it went right past you


----------



## Goblin

.....and straight to me!


----------



## The Halloween Lady

But stopped here!


----------



## Spooky1

Lasts breaks must be bad, cause it's here now


----------



## RoxyBlue

So is your spelling


----------



## Goblin

Once again.........LAST.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Haunted Spider

Good Morning Last and Happy Friday EQ


----------



## debbie5

It's Friiddaaaayyy, Friiidaaaaay, Friidaaayyyy...and Last loves me best.


----------



## RoxyBlue

No he doesn't


----------



## debbie5

He's only using you. Last just gave me a bite of his turkey sandwich.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Last just told me he poisoned the turkey before giving it to you


----------



## Spooky1

I'll watch last and make sure it doesn't poison anyone else.


----------



## stagehand1975

i usually never have the last word. but tonight i am feeling lucky.


----------



## debbie5

No .......
such.......

LUCK........

#1 reason why you KNEW that you would lose the "last word" contest: you are a MAN. 
FAIL at last word.


----------



## Goblin

Here we go.....starting off yet another weekend last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Whatever happened to Saturday morning cartoons? Ah well, good morning. Last!


----------



## Goblin

Noontime last.


----------



## stagehand1975

But women say men are best last


----------



## Spooky1

Last can watch Zombies of Mass Destruction with us


----------



## stagehand1975

ooooohhhh. can I be last


----------



## stagehand1975

Hey, look, I am still last.


----------



## Spooky1

Enough last for you, stagehand


----------



## RoxyBlue

And you, honey


----------



## stagehand1975

last place first


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


----------



## Goblin

16 minutes of Saturday left and I am last


----------



## debbie5

No Evil Queen "good morning"?? How odd.

So I guess I have last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last! There ya go Deb.


----------



## debbie5

Ahhhh.. I was wondering what you were up to!

And now I'm last.


----------



## Evil Queen

And now you're not.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nor are you, missy


----------



## Spooky1

What's yours is mine


----------



## Goblin

Ending another weekend last.


----------



## Zurgh

you end last, me win now.

Oook, oook, eep-chee!


----------



## Goblin

Sorry Zurgh. You only made it to second place as usual


----------



## Haunted Spider

Good Morning Last, I see Evil Queen is sleeping in


----------



## Evil Queen

Kids are off for spring break, mama gets to sleep in. Good Morning! Last!


----------



## debbie5

I had an entire jar of strawberry preserves fall on the floor & break into tiny pieces. I jumped when it fell and stepped on a piece of glass. Nothing like wiping up sticky jam and blood. Due to my injuries and victim of preserve abuse, I'm now last.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I heartlessly steal last from the invalid Debbie


----------



## Spooky1

I know you're not heartless, so you won't mind giving last to me.


----------



## Goblin

She can't give you what belongs to me.


----------



## PirateLady

Mine Mine All Mine!!! for now hehehe


----------



## Haunted Spider

Good morning last. I see we are still missing our normal good morning wisher, darn Evil Queen sleeping in this week.


----------



## skitzojoe

I only have 2 posts time to get involved.


----------



## Haunted Spider

Glad you are getting involved. Don't forget to include LAST! in your post


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Haunted Spider

Good Morning sleepy head


----------



## skitzojoe

Thanks! Last has been here for a while so good morning from Kentucky


----------



## Spooky1

Good morning forum fiends  Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes, indeed


----------



## Goblin

Another late night last.


----------



## Haunted Spider

Last. Wish I could say good morning but that would be a lie. I see EQ is sleeping in again. Why don't I get that option?


----------



## Evil Queen

Na na na na na















Good Morning! Last!


----------



## debbie5

EQ is off schedule!
So now,.I'm last.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Try again


----------



## Spooky1

Okay I tried again, and look who's last now.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you lookin' at me?


----------



## Spooky1

Every chance I get, and now I'm looking at you from last!


----------



## Dark Star

Let me hold last while you two are gazing into each others eyes...


----------



## Evil Queen

Shoo! Get out of there, last is mine!


----------



## skitzojoe

Last won't you move to my neighborhood


----------



## RoxyBlue

It's a beautiful day in my neighborhood


----------



## Goblin

Yes, wouldn't you like to be last?


----------



## Dark Star

As a matter of fact yes I would.


----------



## Goblin

I will let you be last for old time sake...............NOT!


----------



## Haunted Spider

Good Morning Last, geeze, EQ is sleeping in late today. I even gave her time to post good morning first.


----------



## Spooky1

Wow, I even beat EQ to last this morning.


----------



## Haunted Spider

Some one send out a search party. EQ is missing!


----------



## Spooky1

I'll stay here in last, while you go look for EQ.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Afternoon! Last!

Danged laptop charger died last night with 7 minutes of battery life left, had to get a new one this morning.


----------



## Zurgh

Good evening, Win!


----------



## RoxyBlue

It certainly is a lovely evening, isn't it?


----------



## Goblin

Yes it is......and I'm last too!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Haunted Spider

She's Alive and not sleeping in. Whats up with that? Oh, good morning last


----------



## Evil Queen

Super busy day today, have to get an early start. Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Winner


----------



## Dark Angel 27

you're not here to challenge me roxy, so i win!


----------



## Spooky1

I'm here to take last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

So am I


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

Boy! I haven't won this haunted game in quite sometime!

I WIN!!!


----------



## Zurgh

Win-tastic!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

i agree, that's why i win again!


----------



## Goblin

Starting off yet another weekend last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Spooky1

Good afternoon, last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good almost evening last!


----------



## Goblin

That should read "Good Evening, I'm almost last!"


----------



## Evil Andrew

Last


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not anymore


----------



## Goblin

Cause I'm last


----------



## Moon Dog

Are you sure?


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Easter Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Win, win, win!


----------



## Spooky1

Since you beat me to posting in the horror movie picture game, I'll take last!


----------



## scareme

Win!


----------



## Spooky1

Last for me!


----------



## scareme

Win!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes, I did


----------



## Goblin

Ending the weekend and Easter last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Dark Star

Coffee last?


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, it's a malted robin eggs last


----------



## Spooky1

Jelly bean last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, really, malted robin egg last:jol:


----------



## Spooky1

I don't want a melted robins egg! So I'll bring last into the lab with me, No food allowed.


----------



## Goblin

Last and I are are enjoying peanut butter eggs


----------



## debbie5

I just had some pumpkin seeds. CARVE ME.


----------



## Goblin

Last one more time. Goodnight.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## debbie5

Last belongs to me.


----------



## Haunted Spider

Gaaa... EQ is back and faster than me. Spring break must be over. 

Oh good morning last


----------



## RoxyBlue

And a lovely morning to you as well!



(pssst, I win)


----------



## The Halloween Lady

and to all y'all as well....last.


----------



## debbie5

Who neglected Last's ears? He has an ear zit..and is mine.


----------



## Spooky1

Time to go home and mow the lawn (again), but I'll take last, first.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Evening!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Good Evening to you!
(i win...yet again! :googly: )


----------



## Goblin

Yes, it's too good to be true but I'm last again!


----------



## scareme

Win!


----------



## Goblin

Yes I am. Weren't you listening?


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Haunted Spider

Good morning last and running on 3 hours of sleep  it is going to be an interesting day.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Go get some sleep - I'll take over from here


----------



## Spooky1

Win!


----------



## Dark Star

Spiderclimber said:


> Good morning last and running on 3 hours of sleep  it is going to be an interesting day.


Do most people sleep more than that? :googly:

Oh LAST!


----------



## Spooky1

I think I had at least 6 hours sleep, is that too much to be last?


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Yep, cause I'm last now!


----------



## Haunted Spider

Some strong ice tea this morning and a half hour nap at lunch. I am good for the next...zzzzzz...gaaa... oh last.


----------



## RoxyBlue

(winning)


----------



## Rahnefan

I won't even be noticed slipping in here quietly, heh heh...


----------



## Spooky1

I won't sneak about, I'll boldly claim last!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I win again!


----------



## debbie5

(making threatening gestures with a dull potato peeler) 
I'm last, and you better believe it, sister!


----------



## Goblin

Not any more.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Good Morning All! Last!


----------



## Spooky1

Good morning, last passes from one Spooky to another.


----------



## RoxyBlue

And now to me


----------



## Rahnefan

...still lurking in the corner over here all ninja-like...


----------



## ededdeddy

BOO snuck in and gotcha


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yer outta practice, dude


----------



## Rahnefan

what she said


----------



## RoxyBlue

That's right


----------



## Rahnefan

(( slither ))


----------



## Evil Andrew

Master of my Domain


----------



## Dark Angel 27

until i sent my evil dolls to overthrow your rule and set up my own!


----------



## Goblin

I burnt your dolls and took control


----------



## Spooky1

While the cops speak to you about illegal outdoor burning, I'll take last.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Morning, all!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Rahnefan

Like a spider I creep in unnoticed...


----------



## RoxyBlue

I see you there


----------



## Zurgh

I see you, and raise you a win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I call your win - show the cards while I take over


----------



## Spooky1

I have an ace up my sleeve, and win!


----------



## morbidmike

1.....2.....3......i win


----------



## Zurgh

1...7... q... me win...


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Spooky1

good afternoon, last


----------



## RoxyBlue

And a very lovely evening to all you last place losers


----------



## Zurgh

Still late afternoon to us west coast haunter-winners.


----------



## Moon Dog

Hello!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Goblin

Mid-day last.


----------



## Spooky1

Time for a quick last!


----------



## Rahnefan

...I'm not even here...


----------



## RoxyBlue

...neither am I......


----------



## Rahnefan

...good...that means I win...


----------



## debbie5

last.


----------



## Spooky1

I'll take last while watching "The Invisible Man Returns"


----------



## Rahnefan

Last.

Hey, anybody know how I can watch Spartacus: Blood and Sand?? 'Taint on Netflix or hulu.


----------



## Zurgh

Try using your eyes?..... WIN!


----------



## Spooky1

Bin Laden is dead, and I am last!


----------



## scareme

He's still dead, and I win, hell the whole country wins with this news.


----------



## Zurgh

Winish win wins a winning win for all winners, wow!


----------



## Rahnefan

tiger blood, etc


----------



## Goblin

Bin Laden is dead and I'm last!


----------



## scareme

I win, and Binny's still dead.


----------



## Evil Queen

Great Morning! Last!


----------



## Rahnefan

...laaaaaaaassssssssssssssssssstttttttt...


----------



## Haunted Spider

Good Morning last and happy Monday.


----------



## scareme

I win!


----------



## Rahnefan

That's what I said


----------



## RoxyBlue

What did you say?


----------



## Zurgh

W-i-n...


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thanks, I believe I shall


----------



## Goblin

Back again for more last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Good Morning All. Last!


----------



## Spooky1

Noontime last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I need to take last and eat lunch


----------



## Spooky1

Hack or no hack, I'll take last!


----------



## Guest

do I win???


----------



## Rahnefan

you do not


----------



## Spooky1

But I do!


----------



## Goblin

Now I do!


----------



## scareme

Win


----------



## Goblin

Wrong again Scareme!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

It's raining


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

slow on the draw old lady!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hah, think so, do you?


----------



## scareme

Win


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think I shall


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I most certainly do!


----------



## scareme

I'll take it back


----------



## Spooky1

Not if I have it already


----------



## RoxyBlue

But you don't


----------



## scareme

Yes I do!


----------



## stagehand1975

last at last


----------



## RoxyBlue

But not for very long


----------



## scareme

Two hours is long enough.


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

So is two minutes....ha!


----------



## RoxyBlue

14 minutes is not much better


----------



## Spooky1

You doubles the 14 with 28 minutes, now last is mine


----------



## Zurgh

Iiiiis Miiiine Nnnnow, WiiiiiiiN!i!i!


----------



## Evil Queen

Nope, all mine.


----------



## Zurgh

Ok


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ta da!


----------



## Evil Queen

Rats!


----------



## scareme

Win! Win! I'll say it again. Win!


----------



## Goblin

14,000 posts and last too!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

sit down skippy!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I win!


----------



## Spooky1

You're always a winner to me Roxy, but your not last!


----------



## scareme

But I'm a winner!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I know you are, but what am I?


----------



## Rahnefan

The answer to your question is "next to last."


----------



## Spooky1

Yes you are


----------



## scareme

Win!


----------



## Spooky1

last is mine!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hand it over, babe


----------



## scareme

Hand it back


----------



## Rahnefan

Yes I am back, back in last place


----------



## scareme

I'm winning!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think not


----------



## scareme

I know you don't think, but I still win.


----------



## Goblin

Afraid you lost.....again!


----------



## scareme

Win, again.


----------



## Goblin

Still last....still ahead of you!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Haunted Spider

Good Morning Last, and Hi EQ. When are you going back to Evil to the core?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Right after you lose


----------



## Spooky1

Good morning!


----------



## Rahnefan

when I'm last I like to say stuff like
na-nanny-boo-boo


----------



## RoxyBlue

I like to say "mwahahaha"


----------



## scareme

I like to say "peep" but I don't know what that has to do with anything.

Win!


----------



## Goblin

Starting off another weekend last......


----------



## Zurgh

Starting is not last...


----------



## Goblin

Neither are you.


----------



## Zurgh

I am... what? WIN! ER!


----------



## Goblin

Zurgh said:


> I am... what? LOSER!


I told you you were!


----------



## Zurgh

Goblin said:


> Oh, Good KING Zurgh, forgive thy trespass towards the merciless one and grant ONLY him the strength to outlast all others in this game.


☻As it should be, my friend!☻☺♥ :googly:


----------



## Goblin

You can never outlast me......you'll only wear yourself out trying!


----------



## Zurgh

no, I could sit here all night and well into tomorrow night winning, without much effort or help, but I may let you think you win out of respect for you, perhaps...


----------



## Goblin

So can I.........


----------



## Zurgh

For you, absolutely!


----------



## Goblin

Wouldn't you know it......now the internet wants to start acting up!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Spooky1

Back from National Haunters Convention, and last!


----------



## Zurgh

winning garden, winning me!


----------



## Goblin

Early Sunday morning last


----------



## Zurgh

I last that last and see you a win!


----------



## Goblin

Of course you see me win silly!


----------



## scareme

Win!


----------



## Evil Queen

Happy Mother's day, Last!


----------



## Spooky1

I didn't know Last was a Mother?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I win


----------



## stagehand1975

I will take over that win for you


----------



## Spooky1

Lasties


----------



## stagehand1975

last once again


----------



## Evil Andrew

Win


----------



## Zurgh

Last win.


----------



## scareme

Win! Win! Where do I begin?


----------



## Goblin

Well, you don't begin with last, that's for sure!


----------



## PirateLady

I am last at last!!!!!


----------



## Haunted Spider

Good Morning Last. Looks like we may need a search party for Evil Queen.


----------



## Evil Queen

Here I am! Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Spooky1

Good morning forumites!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

bad knees...too slow


----------



## Goblin

Monday afternoon last!


----------



## Dixie

This was the longest day in history. I'm going to be last for the next 20 seconds, then I'm going to bed. LMAO (I'm dreamin' too.)


----------



## Lunatic

Ya know what sucks? In my mind I'm a winner when I wrote this but I just know that someone is going to come along shortly and F#!K it up. Thanks alot.


----------



## scareme

F##king up Lunatic's win with a win of my own. Sorry.


----------



## Spooky1

I look at it as sharing the joy of winning.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Last


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

I just dropped in to check out some cool Halloween props and say...

LAST.


----------



## Goblin

Late night last.


----------



## PirateLady

early morning last.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Think again


----------



## Spooky1

Good morning, I think I can be Last!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

well, you'll be first at being last


----------



## Bone Dancer

So does that make me last at being last?


----------



## Spooky1

I'm more lastier than you!


----------



## Lunatic

I think Spooky gained most of his posts from this thread. I mean holy cow man, you whore! But that's another thread. See you there.


----------



## Lunatic

Oh yeah...LAST!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## stagehand1975

Last of the day


----------



## Haunted Spider

Good Morning last. Glad to see EQ is evil to the core again.


----------



## Spooky1

Good morning!


----------



## RoxyBlue

La la la!


----------



## stagehand1975

Here he come around the corner in the back of the field. Oh And he come in last place again.


----------



## PirateLady

last again for a few


----------



## Spooky1

Last is all about ME!


----------



## RoxyBlue

No it isn't


----------



## Spooky1

Good night, Last


----------



## Goblin

Last and I bid you goodnight.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Haunted Spider

Good Morning Last. Happy Thursday


----------



## Spooky1

Good morn, Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here I am!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Hello Last!


----------



## Spooky1

Not busy at work, so Last is mine!


----------



## scareme

Win! Win! Here we go again!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Lovely evening, isn't it?


----------



## Goblin

Friday the 13th Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Spooky1

Morning Queenie!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Roses are red
Carnations are pink
I am the winner!
What do you think?


----------



## Spooky1

I think you're wonderful, but you're not last anymore.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Oh, but I am:kisskin:


----------



## Spooky1

Are you sure about that?


----------



## Evil Andrew

She seems very clear on that, but I have my doubts...


----------



## Spooky1

It's after midnight, do you know where Last is? Oh it's here with me.


----------



## Zurgh

No, spook maestro Primo, darkness is part of my being...


----------



## Dixie

Oof. I had better get in one "nanny nanny boo boo I'm last" before Gobby gets back to his pc


----------



## Goblin

Dixie said:


> Oof. I had better get in one "nanny nanny boo boo I'm last" before Gobby gets back to his pc


I'm backkkkkk


----------



## Dixie

Man, that was quick. And I'm still last.


----------



## Goblin

You mean you were.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Win
....again


----------



## Spooky1

Good Evening, Last


----------



## RoxyBlue

It's raining


----------



## scareme

I wish

I win


----------



## Moon Dog

Congratulations!

Wait....


----------



## Zurgh

My turn on the win-go-round! WWEEEEEE!


----------



## Moon Dog

Sudden stop, Zurgh goes flying off...


----------



## Goblin

Sunday morning last!


----------



## Zurgh

... and I land right here in this comfy spot.


----------



## Goblin

Yeah......next to last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Yup


----------



## Evil Andrew

Rainy day last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good cold and rainy morning! Last!


----------



## Dark Star

The usual hot and sunny here...LAST!


----------



## Goblin

Sunny and 75 degrees......and I'm last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Pfffffttttttt!


----------



## Goblin

Pfffffttttttt to you too. lol
Geez....Now it's raining and 75 degrees!


----------



## Spooky1

Last!


----------



## Goblin

Helen Hunt has last now. So if you want last you'll have to go to Helen Hunt for it!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Win


----------



## Spooky1

Good night, last.


----------



## Zurgh

Good night moon, hello win!


----------



## Goblin

Ending another weekend last.


----------



## scareme

win!


----------



## Goblin

Yes I did. Weren't you paying attention?


----------



## SPOOKY J

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

It's a gorgeous morning from where I sit - in last place


----------



## Goblin

Yes, but how is it outside?


----------



## Spooky1

Post lunch last for me!


----------



## Goblin

Afternoon last.


----------



## Haunted Spider

Good morning Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Spooky1

Good Morning


----------



## RoxyBlue

I win


----------



## Goblin

So did I


----------



## Goblin

Wow! I've had last for 15 hours!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Haunted Spider

Happy Wednesday Last. Still rainy here. Blah.


----------



## Spooky1

Forecast is for rain here and Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

It's cloudy in last place here


----------



## Goblin

Sunny for right now. Probably be raining this afternoon.


----------



## Spooky1

Thundering outside, and Last!


----------



## Spooky Dave

Sweet, sweet victory. Last! I expect to hold this title about as long as I carried the coveted spot of world's youngest person.


----------



## Zurgh

Ha, hA! Now the win is all... yours.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You mean mine


----------



## Zurgh

Or did I? ☺


----------



## RoxyBlue

Of course you did


----------



## scareme

Knock it off, I win.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Night! Last!


----------



## Goblin

Last likes to stay up with me and watch old horror movies on tv


----------



## scareme

What are you watching as I win?


----------



## Goblin

28 weeks later.....and I'm STILL last!


----------



## scareme

I like that movie, and I win.


----------



## Haunted Spider

Good Morning Last. EQ is late for a Thursday.


----------



## Evil Queen

Ok I'm up. Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

And now I'm last!


----------



## Spooky Dave

It's an honor to be last among such high-caliber haunters.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm back


----------



## Spooky1

I've got your back


----------



## RoxyBlue

I've got your...never mind:devil:


----------



## Goblin

And I got last!


----------



## Spooky1

You had last!


----------



## Goblin

I still have it.


----------



## Zurgh

Reserving for those more reserving & deserving...


----------



## Goblin

And you're still not last!


----------



## Zurgh

Now I am...


----------



## Goblin

Nope. You're not.


----------



## Moon Dog

Hi!


----------



## Haunted Spider

yadirF yppaH .tsaL gninroM dooG

errr...

Good Morning Last. Happy Friday


Wow everything is messed up today. Hope this day goes by fast.


----------



## Spooky1

Good morning, now I'm off to the lab with Last. It's going to be a busy Friday.


----------



## Evil Queen

I woke up thinking today was Saturday, now the whole day is gonna be messed up. Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm winning!


----------



## PirateLady

Not now!!!


----------



## Spooky1

One more Last, and back to the lab.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here I am!


----------



## Goblin

Here I am posting on may be our last day on Earth!


----------



## Dixie

Hmm. It's after midnight and I'm still here. Guess I shouldnt have told my boss it was my LAST day.

Get it? Last day.... last... I'm last....

Only funny at 2am, I know.


----------



## Goblin

Here's something even funnier.......I just took last away from you!

HA! HA! HA! HA! HA! HA!


----------



## Dixie

Don't choke on all those HahahahaS there, Boggy!


----------



## Goblin

I'll try not too Googlie. Oh yeah......I forgot one.......

HA!


----------



## Dixie

Hehehe. Ok silly. I will let you have the HAs tonight. I'm sleepy. Nite!


----------



## Goblin

Goodnight Googlie. See ya later.....or in the hereafter.


----------



## Dixie

last.


----------



## Goblin

Yes I am............Now I'm off to bed!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Dixie

Morning! Last for the millisecond.


----------



## Spooky1

Two hours to rapture, could this be my last, last?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Probably not


----------



## Spooky1

Your right, I'm last again


----------



## Goblin

We're still here......I'm still here.....and still last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Yup...


----------



## Goblin

I'm glad you agree with me


----------



## scareme

I win.


----------



## Pumpkin Butcher

I'm last.........


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Spooky1

Good late morning


----------



## RoxyBlue

I feel like winning now


----------



## Spooky1

Good night, last!


----------



## Zurgh

Good evening, win!


----------



## PirateLady

Good Morning everyone....


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Pumpkin Butcher

I need a little last.......


----------



## Spooky1

Good morning, Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

It's a beautiful day in Last's neighborhood
A beautiful day to be last
Will you be last? (NO!)
Will I be last? (YES!)


----------



## Pumpkin Butcher

Nice view here in last..........


----------



## Spooky1

How's the view, now that you're behind me.


----------



## Goblin

You tell me.....you're behind me!


----------



## Spooky1

Are you sure about that?


----------



## scareme

Win!


----------



## Goblin

I win!


----------



## Dixie

Not for long, Boggy.


----------



## Goblin

Long enough Googlie


----------



## Dixie

I can have it for 10 seconds. I"M LAST! :googly:


----------



## Goblin

10-9-8-7-6-5-4-3-2-1-------Time's Up Googlie!


----------



## Dixie

It was good while it lasted.


----------



## Goblin

Want ten seconds more?


----------



## Dixie

Yep, I'll take it!


----------



## Goblin

Once again your time has run out Googlie


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Have some coffee


----------



## Spooky1

Good Morning. Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you sure?


----------



## Spooky1

Why yes I'm quite sure.


----------



## Goblin

Well, at least it's a good morning for you.


----------



## Dixie

And a good evening it be, too!


----------



## Zurgh

Mine win!


----------



## Goblin

You can go back to your mine now


----------



## Zurgh

Why, thank you!


----------



## Goblin

Your welcome


----------



## Zurgh

Any time.


----------



## Goblin

I'm not only last any time but all the time as well


----------



## scareme

Win!


----------



## Goblin

Yes I did


----------



## scareme

I win again!


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Zurgh

Winner!


----------



## scareme

I find it so easy to win.


----------



## Goblin

scareme said:


> I find it so easy to win.


....and even easier to lose.


----------



## scareme

Win!


----------



## Zurgh

Goblin said:


> ....to Zurgh, the gift of a lasting win!!!


Aww, so nice of you... all gift wrapped & all, too! As always, your the best Gobby! Good night, win!


----------



## Goblin

Zurgh said:


> Aww, so nice of you, since I can't possibly win on my own! As always, you're the best Gobby! Good night, I can't ever win!


Thanks Zurgh. Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## Pumpkin Butcher

Winning.......


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

alllllmooost


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Spooky1

Good morning!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thanks!


----------



## Spooky1

You're welcome.


----------



## RoxyBlue

So are you


----------



## Goblin

I'm back again....and last! Nuff said!


----------



## Pumpkin Butcher

You wuz, now I is.


----------



## scareme

Win!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Spooky1

Good morning, last looks beautiful today.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Indeed


----------



## Goblin

I thought the same thing myself


----------



## Spooky1

Don't think too hard, you might hurt yourself.


----------



## Chambers_of_Horror

*So what's the point?*

What do I win?


----------



## Goblin

An all expense paid trip to any room in your house.


----------



## Spooky1

Good night, Last.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sleep tight


----------



## Goblin

Looks like I'm last again


----------



## scareme

Win!


----------



## Pumpkin Butcher

Last...........


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## debbie5

Win!


----------



## Spooky1

Good morning and Happy Friday, win!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Win


----------



## Goblin

Starting out the Memorial Day weekend last!


----------



## Zurgh

winning for wins sake...


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Evil Andrew

But hopefully not the Last good morning


----------



## Spooky1

Good evening, Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm winning!


----------



## Goblin

Right. You won the home version of Whoever Posts Last. Thanks for playing!


----------



## Moon Dog

I just came in here to use the bathroom...


----------



## Goblin

Early Sunday morning last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Later early Sunday morning last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Hello! Last!


----------



## Goblin

Last once again.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Win


----------



## RoxyBlue

I am so winning this game


----------



## Spooky1

A rainy last here


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

as always just stoppe by to check on my winners cheque!


----------



## Goblin

First last of Memorial Day!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Goblin

Once again I am last.


----------



## Spooky1

Good evening, Last.


----------



## Evil Andrew

wwwwwwiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnn


----------



## Spooky1

My last, last of the night


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes, it is


----------



## Goblin

Ending Memorial Day last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Goblin

90 degrees today and I'm last!


----------



## Spooky1

We're back home, and Last!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Win


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hello


----------



## Dark Star

Did you miss me last?


----------



## Evil Queen

Nope.


----------



## Goblin

Last again.


----------



## Spooky1

Win!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Evil Andrew wins, again


----------



## debbie5

Me and the Ambien in my bloodstream are last.


----------



## Zurgh

I'll take that win from yer' sleepin' hands....


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Zurgh

Can't say I remember *THAT* winning episode...


----------



## Goblin

Cause you fell asleep then.


----------



## PirateLady

My turn!!!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## debbie5

Time for tea! and last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I win, and may the force be with me


----------



## Goblin

I'm back and I'm last!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Win


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think not


----------



## Goblin

Cause I'm last


----------



## Zurgh

New Win Last Boo!


----------



## Goblin

I'll just tak last and you can boo hoo


----------



## Zurgh

Who, boo?


----------



## Goblin




----------



## PirateLady

throwing the dog a bone..... I'm Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## debbie5

Lastly, I'm first in last.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not really


----------



## Spooky1

I'll relax here in last for a while.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'll join you


----------



## scareme

Win.


----------



## Moon Dog

Hope everyone has a good weekend!


----------



## Goblin

Starting out the weekend last so it is good so far!


----------



## Spooky1

Saturday Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I win!


----------



## Spooky1

I win too!


----------



## Evil Andrew

I win three


----------



## RoxyBlue

I win infinity plus one


----------



## Spooky1

My love for you is infinite, but Last is mine!


----------



## Goblin




----------



## debbie5

Spooky1 said:


> My love for you is infinite, but Last is mine!


Find a room, you two! 

And I'm last.


----------



## Goblin

Sorry, you made it to next to last.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Spooky1

Good (late) morning.


----------



## Goblin

Sunday afternoon last


----------



## RoxyBlue

I win again!


----------



## Goblin

So did I!


----------



## Spooky1

Last is mine!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Win


----------



## Goblin

Says who?


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Spooky1

Back at work, and back in Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm at work and last, too - we have something in common...well, until I posted:jol:


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Evil Andrew

Win


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thanks, I will


----------



## Goblin

So will I


----------



## PirateLady

My turn!!!!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Spooky1

Good morning, Ladies!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi, honey!


----------



## Goblin

Here I am.....last again!


----------



## Spooky1

Late Lunch, Last!


----------



## Goblin

Still last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Spooky1

Morning


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes, it is


----------



## Goblin

And it's a good afternoon too.


----------



## Spooky1

Good (hot & humid) afternoon!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Win


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Spooky1

Good morning to you too, EQ! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I believe we have a new winner here


----------



## Spooky1

Hi Honey, was this your Last?


----------



## Goblin

It's my last now.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Dark Star

Good Morning EQ....LAST!


----------



## Evil Queen

What the heck are you doing up so early? Last!


----------



## Dark Star

Oh you didn't know? I am on the 4 hour a night sleep plan these days


----------



## Spooky1

Good morning forum, Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Dark Star said:


> Oh you didn't know? I am on the 4 hour a night sleep plan these days


You too?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Go get some sleep while I win


----------



## Spooky1

I thought I was bad at just getting 6hrs of sleep the last few nights. Awake and Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

So am I!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Win


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yep


----------



## Spooky1

Why are we still up?


----------



## Goblin

To hand of last to me....now you can go to bed!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## debbie5

I'm last there, missy!


----------



## Goblin

Last again.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

last - I mean "Winning!"


----------



## RoxyBlue

Lovely day, isn't it?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Wiener !


----------



## Spooky1

It's after midnight and we're watching Fright Night with Last.


----------



## Goblin

No wonder last is so scared.


----------



## poyntert

*Oh yea*

Well, here's one up.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Spooky1

Good morning!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Winning!


----------



## Spooky1

Good night.


----------



## debbie5

Last woke me up in the middle of the night, getting a snack out of the fridge!


----------



## Goblin

Ending one day last starting another one last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good first day of summer vacation! Last!


----------



## Spooky1

Good morning. Just another day at work with Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is this the last post?


----------



## Goblin

No......This is.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Spooky1

Good morning, EQ! Thanks for holding Last of me.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'll take last off your hands


----------



## Spooky1

Almost time to go home in Last!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Win


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thanks, I think I will


----------



## debbie5

Last.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

last for me!


----------



## Goblin

Last again.


----------



## PirateLady

Me Me Me... Last at last...


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Spooky1

I'm here for my morning last


----------



## RoxyBlue

So am I


----------



## Goblin

Time for my afternoon last.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Spooky1

Good morning, EQ. You're running a little late this morning.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Time for another cup of coffee and a win.


----------



## Goblin

Well.....another cup of coffee anyway!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Wiener


----------



## RoxyBlue

Neener, neener, neener!


----------



## Goblin

Looks like I'm last once again!


----------



## PirateLady

not for long


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Spooky1

Laster!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Lastest!


----------



## Spooky1

Lasterest!


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Not for Long!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Master of my Domain


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Dethroned!


----------



## Evil Andrew

There's a throne ?


----------



## Goblin

Looks like I'm last again.


----------



## Evil Queen

It's way early but...Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Me too


----------



## Goblin

Saturday afternoon last!


----------



## Spooky1

Watching Galaxy Quest and last!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Win


----------



## Goblin

Early Sunday morning last


----------



## Evil Queen

Happy Father's Day! Last!


----------



## Spooky1

Is Last a father?


----------



## Goblin

Last again.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Win


----------



## Goblin

Naw....but you came close!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Win , again...


----------



## Goblin

Nope, you made as far as next to last.....again!


----------



## scareme

Win! Bet you never saw that one coming.


----------



## Goblin

Bet I did


----------



## PirateLady

Me at last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Spooky1

Good Morning


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi, all!


----------



## Goblin

Should you be playing if you're high?


----------



## Spooky1

Just say no to Last, Goblin


----------



## RoxyBlue

Last likes me best


----------



## Spooky1

So do I, but last is mine!


----------



## Goblin

I took last out of your mine and he's with me now.


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, he isn't


----------



## Goblin

Oh yes he is.


----------



## Goblin

My first last of the summer too!


----------



## PirateLady

Last at last!!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Spooky1

Good Morning!


----------



## RoxyBlue

It's always a good morning when you're winning


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!


----------



## PirateLady

Ok after lunch last...


----------



## Spooky1

I guess I had a later lunch than you, Last!


----------



## PirateLady

Last again!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

This is soooo easy


----------



## Evil Andrew

Win


----------



## RoxyBlue

Win win


----------



## Evil Andrew

When?


----------



## debbie5

(petting Last, who is snoozing on my lap....)


----------



## scareme

Win!


----------



## Goblin

Another late night last for the Master Laster


----------



## PirateLady

Good Morning!!!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Spooky1

Rise and shine, Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm sharing some Cheez-Its with last


----------



## Goblin

Last thanks you for the snack


----------



## Evil Andrew

Wine


----------



## Goblin

Another late night win for me


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here I am at last (nyuck, nyuck, nyuck)


----------



## Goblin

RoxyBlue said:


> Here I am next to last (nyuck, nyuck, nyuck)


Yes you are. (nyuck, nyuck, nyuck)


----------



## Spooky1

Last!


----------



## Goblin

No, but you were close.


----------



## Evil Andrew

When


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

iWin


----------



## Goblin

Naw, you were just saving it for me till I could get here.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Happy Friday at last!


----------



## Spooky1

A last good morning


----------



## Evil Andrew

Working at home today Last


----------



## RoxyBlue

Wishing I were home at last


----------



## Evil Andrew

Win


----------



## debbie5

me last.


----------



## Goblin

debbie5 said:


> me next to last.


You forgot the "next to" so I fixed it for you.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

win


----------



## Goblin

Yep.....and I did so again!


----------



## Plastic Ninja

Duh, winning.


----------



## Evil Queen

I'm a little late but...Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Goblin

Saturday afternoon last


----------



## Spooky1

Last for the moment


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm here at last


----------



## Evil Andrew

Win


----------



## Goblin

Evil Andrew said:


> Goblin Wins


I always do.


----------



## Evil Andrew

When?


----------



## Goblin

Right now


----------



## Spooky1

I sneak in for Last before midnight


----------



## Goblin

Sunday morning last


----------



## scareme

Win one for me!


----------



## Goblin

I just did


----------



## Spooky1

Good morning, Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Win


----------



## RoxyBlue

Winner


----------



## Spooky1

Yes you are, but you're not last!


----------



## Goblin

Neither are you


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good morning, Ms EQ!


----------



## Spooky1

Good morning, ladies.


----------



## scareme

Good afternoon Spooky1.


----------



## RoxyBlue

It's almost evening here at last


----------



## Spooky1

Almost time to go home, Last!


----------



## scareme

I'm at home


----------



## Spooky1

Almost bedtime for Last.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes, it is


----------



## Goblin

Last again.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Spooky1

Good morning, EQ


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ta daaaaa! Winner!


----------



## Goblin

You were a winner.


----------



## Spooky1

Listening to Nox Arcana in the lab, while I take over Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

While you're distracted by the music, I steal last


----------



## scareme

Win!


----------



## debbie5

The free herbal lemon tea at the bank is good. I never knew that. Maybe I will only go to shops & stores that have free herbal tea. I know the bank and the urologist and the orthodontist (he has CHAI) have good tea...big cups, too. 

So..I WIN!


----------



## RoxyBlue

No tea, but still winning


----------



## debbie5

only to steal win away....


----------



## scareme

I win!


----------



## Goblin

I'm last once again


----------



## ERVysther

So sorry...*I'm* last! :googly:


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## ERVysther

Good morning Queen! Oh yeah...LAST! :jol:


----------



## Spooky1

Good morning from last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi, honey!


----------



## Spooky1

Hi, Cutie! I'll hold on to Last now.


----------



## ERVysther

Alas, it won't last....​


----------



## RoxyBlue

You're right about that


----------



## ERVysther

Curses! Foiled (temporarily) again! :googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Mwahahaha! (I win!)


----------



## ERVysther

Not.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Really, I do win


----------



## ERVysther

NopeNopeNopeNopeNopeNopeNopeNopeNopeNopeNopeNopeNopeNopeNopeNopeNopeNopeNopeNopeNopeNopeNopeNopeNopeNopeNopeNopeNopeNopeNopeNopeNopeNopeNopeNopeNopeNopeNopeNopeNopeNope


----------



## debbie5

Mine.


----------



## ERVysther

No, MINE!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Let's not fight, shall we?


(psst - win again!)


----------



## Evil Andrew

Win . That's all there is to it.


----------



## Goblin

No animals and people were harmed in the taking of last from you


----------



## scareme

I win! (that was easy)


----------



## Goblin

You think so, do you?


----------



## PirateLady

Morning everyone...


----------



## ERVysther

I win. So there! Nyah nyah nyah!


----------



## Spooky1

No need to rub it in, for you'll never be the last, last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Dark Star

Good morning everyone...how's my little last?


----------



## Dixie

Last, for ten seconds


----------



## Spooky1

You've had last for an hour, Dixie. Times up.


----------



## Goblin

Last is once again mine


----------



## ERVysther

Alas, your last is not last!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Win


----------



## Dixie

Gonna try for 12 more minutes at Last...


----------



## Goblin

Times up Googlie!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Holiday weekend with last - looking forward to it!


----------



## Goblin

Well.....the holiday weekend at least.


----------



## Spooky1

A late Good morning, Last!


----------



## Goblin

Early evening last


----------



## Evil Andrew

Last
Lest
List
Lost
Lust
Lyst


----------



## Goblin

Starting out the holiday weekend last


----------



## Evil Andrew

Win


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Spooky1

Happy Saturday, Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Winning


----------



## Evil Andrew

Win
When
Wen


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi, Evil


----------



## Evil Andrew

Hi Roxy!


----------



## Spooky1

Did you just take Last, from my Roxy?


----------



## Evil Andrew

And from you : )


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'll take that back now


----------



## Goblin

How's that for timing.......this makes my 15,000 post!


----------



## Diane Rott

I love to win!:


----------



## Dark Star

Last....


----------



## Goblin

Sorry....You only made it to next to last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Dark Star

Good morning...Do you mind if I steal a little last from you?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi, Dark Star!


(last)


----------



## Spooky1

Hi Honey, last!


----------



## Goblin

I'll have my last without honey. I'm diabetic.


----------



## Evil Andrew

We have honey ?


----------



## Goblin

Fourth of July LAST!


----------



## scareme

Win! I'm hungry.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Dark Star

EQ are you feeding last doughnuts again??...


----------



## debbie5

Last is hiding under the bed cuz hes scared of the fireworks..


----------



## scareme

I take a patriotic win!


----------



## Spooky1

I give Last it's independence.


----------



## scareme

I win wearing red, white and blue.


----------



## Goblin

scareme said:


> I win wearing red, white and blue.


Then I came along and took LAST away from you!


----------



## scareme

Winner!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes, I am, thanks for noticing


----------



## Evil Andrew

Wiener : )


----------



## Goblin

Gee. There's no more holidays till Labor Day!


----------



## scareme

Win!


----------



## Goblin

Oh? What did I win?


----------



## scareme

2nd place, I win


----------



## Goblin

You won 2nd place?


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Spooky1

Good morning to you too, Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Roses are red
Violets are blue
I am the winner
The rest go "boo hoo"


----------



## SPOOKY J

Roses are...........I got nothing......Last!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Win


----------



## RoxyBlue

You lose


----------



## Goblin

So did you.


----------



## scareme

But I win.


----------



## Goblin

You don't win when you're next to last.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Spooky1

Good morning, Queenie!


----------



## scareme

Win! Win! A new day begins!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Lose, lose, go drown your tears in booze


----------



## Evil Andrew

RoxyBlue said:


> Lose, lose, go drown your tears in booze


Can't I win and still have the booze?


----------



## RoxyBlue

You have to win first


----------



## Spooky1

I had a drink first and now have last


----------



## Goblin

Now the only thing you had is a drink last


----------



## Spooky1

Good Morning, where's EQ?


----------



## Evil Queen

Here I am! Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good morning, all!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Win


----------



## Spooky1

Good night Last


----------



## Goblin

Last and I bid you goodnight Spooky1


----------



## scareme

Morning win!


----------



## Dark Star

Good morning.....last!


----------



## Spooky1

Good morning!


----------



## Evil Queen

Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

You here again?


----------



## Dark Star

I will just take that last...


----------



## Spooky1

Thunder storm coming, I'll keep last safe.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I have an umbrellla for last


----------



## Goblin

RoxyBlue said:


> I have an umbrellla for last


So that's where Last got it! Sure kept the rain off of me!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## highbury

First post from the new mobile app is last.


----------



## Spooky1

A leisurely Saturday last for me.


----------



## Evil Andrew

win


----------



## RoxyBlue

I am so last!


----------



## Spooky1

No so, any longer.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Win, again.


----------



## Goblin

Sunday morning last


----------



## My CReePY Garage

okinawa last


----------



## Evil Andrew

Win


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## ScareRookie

Not it.


----------



## Spooky1

Sunday, Last


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes, I am


----------



## Evil Andrew

Me too


----------



## scareme

Me win.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Si, win


----------



## scareme

Qui, win


----------



## Goblin

Here I am last again and your not.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

My dog says I can be last until she wants to go out


----------



## Spooky1

Hi Roxy, time to let the dog out, I'll hold on to last.


----------



## RoxyBlue

She's been out 10 times already


(and I win!)


----------



## debbie5

Last. Here.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Last here. Deb there.


----------



## Spooky1

You better check because last is here now.


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, it's over here


----------



## Goblin

Up all night and moved furniture all day....not bad for an old man!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Spooky1

Good morning, EQ


----------



## RoxyBlue

Winner!


----------



## Spooky1

I sneak Last into my lab while I'm working.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I remove last from the lab for not wearing safety glasses


----------



## Goblin

Are you trying to clone last again?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Animal testing and vivisection are prohibited ; last comes home with me.


----------



## RoxyBlue

While on your way home, your car breaks down, and I stop by to rescue last


----------



## rottincorps

No matter how long I stay away.........I always WIN!


----------



## Goblin

You don't win when you're next to last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Spooky1

Good morning forum, Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Last is using my fax machine


----------



## Evil Andrew




----------



## scareme

Win!


----------



## Goblin

Either I'm last.....or suffer the consequences


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Spooky1

Good morning


----------



## RoxyBlue

Evil Andrew said:


>


Now that's funny

And I win again!


----------



## scareme

Win, Win, I take it back again!


----------



## RoxyBlue

How do you feel about losing?


----------



## scareme

I don't know, cause I'm always Winning!


----------



## Spooky1

Always? Last doesn't think so.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You're right about that


----------



## Goblin

What? That I'm last?


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Howdy


----------



## Evil Andrew

Win


----------



## Goblin

Starting out the weekend last.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## scareme

Good morning, and I'll take the win, thank you.


----------



## Evil Andrew

W i n


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Wow, I haven't been in the games section in over a year, and I'm here just in time to win!!


----------



## Spooky1

We missed you Jack, just like you're missing Last right about now


----------



## RoxyBlue

Last is over here


----------



## Goblin

No it's wayyyyyyyy over here!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Mid- Sunday on the sofa last


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sunday evening last


----------



## Spooky1

Dinnertime for Last


----------



## Howlinmadjack

sometime in the nighttime last...


----------



## Goblin

Wee hours of the morning last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yay, I win!


----------



## debbie5

Debbie Kardassian is the winnah.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope - I Win


----------



## RoxyBlue

I don't think so


----------



## Spooky1

Hi, Honey


----------



## scareme

Hi, sweetie!


----------



## Goblin

Well Hi.....I'm last poopsie!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## scareme

Winning in style.


----------



## Evil Queen

Surprise! I'm back for more!


----------



## highbury

For post number 100 on HauntForum...


...win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...and lose


----------



## Spooky1

Good morning, Last!


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Spooky1

Good morning, EQ


----------



## RoxyBlue

Win, win, drink some gin!

Well, not the part about drinking...


----------



## Dark Star

awwwwww and here I came for Happy Hour...I guess I will just take last instead.


----------



## scareme

Win!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Move over, Scareme


----------



## Spooky1

I reach over and snatch Last.:kisseton:


----------



## scareme

Watch what you're grabbing there, cause I have the win.


----------



## Evil Andrew

I seem to be grabbing my own win


----------



## scareme

I take it back.


----------



## Goblin

Too late. It's mine now!


----------



## PirateLady

Mine Mine All Mine !


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## scareme

Win! Win! A new day begins.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ya snooze, ya lose!


----------



## scareme

Who's snoozing? I'm winning.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You only THINK you're winning


----------



## Spooky1

A late good morning


----------



## Evil Andrew

Win


----------



## Goblin

Last again.


----------



## debbie5

Whoo- Hoo! Mr. Insomnia & I are last, and we beat Gobby, baybeeeee!!


----------



## Goblin

No you didn't.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Evil Andrew




----------



## Spooky1

No revolutions here, just Last.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I win!


----------



## Spooky1

I'll share the win with you.


----------



## debbie5

(crossing finish line) LAST!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Last, again.


----------



## Goblin

I'm coming to take back LAST!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## debbie5

Im last now,. Begone!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Now last belongs to Evil


----------



## RoxyBlue

Last likes blue better


----------



## ERVysther

Alas, it don't last!


----------



## Spooky1

Last is mine!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Last is mine


----------



## ERVysther

Mine is last


----------



## RoxyBlue

I plant land mines around last to keep it safe


----------



## scareme

I just win. Simple as that.


----------



## Goblin

Sunday morning last.


----------



## ERVysther

Last Sunday morning.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Spooky1

Good afternoon, Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Win!


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

YES! I've finally won this bloody game!!!


----------



## debbie5

Mopping up the blood & taking last away.....


----------



## scareme

Win!


----------



## nixie

I'm rusty at this, but I still manage the win!!


----------



## Goblin

Till I came along and ruined it for you


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## debbie5

Mine.


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, mine now


----------



## Evil Andrew

Last and Win


----------



## Johnny Thunder

And I win. Later.


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

Yoink! Tis mine! >


----------



## RoxyBlue

Eldritch, good to see you.......lose


----------



## Spooky1

Hi Honey, win!


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

Good to be back... an wining!


----------



## Goblin

Too bad you're not.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Night! Last!


----------



## Goblin

Still last.


----------



## debbie5

Good morning, last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Spooky1

Good morning, EQ!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Who did you say was last?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

that was 6 hrs ago....eat my dust honey!!


----------



## debbie5

This is not "Last POOP Wins"..begone! (Did he write one hundred and eleven on the wall yet??)


----------



## Evil Andrew

Poop - I mean - Win


----------



## RoxyBlue

Meatballs win


----------



## scareme

I'll take those meatballs.


----------



## Goblin

You take the meatballs and I'll take last.


----------



## Moon Dog

Congratulations!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Spooky1

Once again I'm trailing along behind EQ in last.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think I shall be last today


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Win.


----------



## debbie5

Nein! Ich bin endlich! Schieben Sie Ihren Fleischbällchen in den Arsch!


----------



## scareme

Qui! Winner!


----------



## Spooky1

Je suis, winner!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Victor ego sum!


----------



## scareme

Yoi sen tra!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Whatever losers.

I win.


----------



## debbie5

Nope.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Bück dich und zeig uns wie? : )


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here I am again!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Ach Du lieber !


----------



## RoxyBlue

Pffffttttt!


----------



## scareme

Yeah, what she said.


----------



## Evil Andrew




----------



## Goblin

I am last again!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Spooky1

Good morning


----------



## RoxyBlue

I see a pattern here......of LOSERS! MWAHAHA!


----------



## debbie5

and I see a loser right above me..cuz I WIN!


----------



## Evil Andrew

I see my mastery of my domain


----------



## scareme

I see the TV, and I win.


----------



## debbie5

I see domination of your domain...


----------



## Goblin

I see last........


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Spooky1

I'm here for my morning Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

So am I


----------



## highbury

At high noon, it will be WIN.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I used to live in Ohio


(win)


----------



## highbury

But Ohio chewed you up and spit you out 


WIN (for Ohio!)


----------



## Evil Andrew

happy hour win


----------



## Spooky1

Me win!


----------



## RoxyBlue

You Spooky1, me winner!


----------



## Goblin

Starting out another weekend last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Spooky1

Happy noon last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yay!


----------



## debbie5

I have last in my belfry!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Amateurs!


----------



## debbie5

Lasty McLastlast here.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Oh yeah


----------



## RoxyBlue

Winnah!


----------



## Spooky1

Bedtime for last


----------



## Goblin

Sunday morning last!


----------



## scareme

Sunday morning win!


----------



## Goblin

You almost got it.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## morbidmike

good bye Evil Queen last hello mine


----------



## debbie5

Miner 49er and his daughter..who's not last.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm here!


----------



## Evil Andrew

I'm here too


----------



## morbidmike

saving the best for last


----------



## Spooky1

and Last is best!


----------



## debbie5

Last in mine, ALL MINE I SAY!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Mwahaha!


----------



## debbie5

no no no no..mine!


----------



## Draik41895

I do believe I hold the position of winner currently


----------



## Goblin

Ending the weekend last!


----------



## morbidmike

its a very good mine morning


----------



## debbie5

beat it!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Scram!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Sorry I'm late, was watching the new corpsing video Allen H posted. Last!


----------



## Spooky1

Lunchtime for last!


----------



## scareme

Good Morning! Win!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is it still morning where you are in next-to-last place?


----------



## highbury

Just stopping by again for the last last. Which should be, by my account, last.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Count again, highbury


----------



## Spooky1

Nice of you to hold last for me, Honey.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Win


----------



## RoxyBlue

You lose, as in the opposite of "win"


----------



## morbidmike

black is to white like Morbid Mike is to WINNING


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good morning indeed for those who win


----------



## debbie5

went-for-a-walk-and-now-I'm-roasting last.


----------



## Spooky1

A post dentist visit last!


----------



## scareme

morbid mike said:


> black is to white like Morbid Mike is to WINNING


What, opposite of each other? 

Oh, and I win.


----------



## Spooky1

Lunch with last!


----------



## morbidmike

give me a W ..give me a I....Give me a N.......whats that spell YOU LOSE!!!!!


----------



## Goblin

No.....You lost!


----------



## morbidmike

stay away from my last GRRRRRR snarlllll GRRRRRR


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think I'll take the win while waiting to go to the dentist


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Spooky1

Good morning, Queenie


----------



## debbie5

last & I are now best friends.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I win!

Now fetch my robe and slippers.

Actually I don't own either, so go buy them and then bring them to me.


----------



## debbie5

Will you accept a thong & a beer instead?

Cuz now I'm last.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Fresh from the dentist holding last in my clean teeth like a rose (thornless)


----------



## highbury

That doesn't smell like a rose...

Heading out for a rainy bike ride. When I get back, have my win ready.


----------



## morbidmike

access denied


----------



## highbury

Okay, I'm back, and the ride was most definitely rainy. I'm ready for my win now.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I am the champion.

W
I
N


----------



## morbidmike

new winner


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ nude winner


----------



## morbidmike

me-o name-o winner-o


----------



## RoxyBlue

You-o loser-o


----------



## morbidmike

NO ROXY ....Mike slapps Roxy's patties


----------



## Evil Andrew

Patties?


----------



## debbie5

I'm a patty patter..and I'm LAST. YERMOMMA!


----------



## Goblin

Well.....You're Patty Patter anyway.


----------



## morbidmike

all pattys aside I WIN


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Spooky1

Good morning sunshine


----------



## Dark Star

Hello last....


----------



## RoxyBlue

Morning!


----------



## debbie5

last.


----------



## Spooky1

Win!


----------



## RoxyBlue

My turn!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Ttgdvty


----------



## morbidmike

last is on fire AHHHHHHHH


----------



## RoxyBlue

Taking last as I throw water on the flaming Morbid Mike


----------



## Spooky1

On exercise bike for healthy last


----------



## scareme

Just sitting in my chair I win.


----------



## debbie5

sitting in scareme's lap, listening to chair groan as I'm last.


----------



## Goblin

Everything will go a lot easier if you just hand last over peacefully!


----------



## morbidmike

sing it out loud I win


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Singing out loud, I'm Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

(whispering "I win")


----------



## Spooky1

Happy Friday Last!


----------



## morbidmike

I have bacon in my pants


----------



## Evil Andrew

stripes, or actual bacon ?


----------



## morbidmike

canadian


----------



## scareme

American win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Maryland win!


----------



## scareme

Oklahoma win!

"Don't make me go Oklahoma on you" The Housewives Of Beverly Hills


----------



## Goblin

Beginning the weekend last


----------



## scareme

Win!


----------



## Goblin

Naw, you just give everyone that impression.


----------



## morbidmike

Michigan Win....we get a big win cuz we have Stolloween nana nana nana boo boo


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! California win!


----------



## morbidmike

I win


----------



## Evil Queen

No you don't.


----------



## debbie5

winnah


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes, I am


----------



## Spooky1

I reach over and swipe last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Congratulations!

Wait...


----------



## Evil Andrew

Won. Done.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You'd like to think so


----------



## Spooky1

Since I made dinner, I'll take last


----------



## Night Watchman

I missed dinner so I'll take over the bottom spot.


----------



## Goblin

Sunday morning last


----------



## morbidmike

sunday mid morn last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Night Watchman

Its afternoon now!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes, it is


----------



## Evil Andrew

Master of my domain


----------



## morbidmike

I'mmmmmmmmmmm BACK


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I win again...this is so easy.


----------



## Spooky1

Yes, it is


----------



## RoxyBlue

I win!


----------



## Goblin

Ending the weekend last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## highbury

Good afternoon last!!


----------



## debbie5

ATLAS!!

(dyslexic last)


----------



## Evil Andrew

Inw


----------



## Spooky1

Last


----------



## debbie5

nope


----------



## Goblin

Taking last like Grant took Richmond


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## morbidmike

mine


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, mine


----------



## Spooky1

What's yours is mine.


----------



## PirateLady

but now it's all mine


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are ya sure about that?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yes


----------



## Spooky1

You bet your sweet bippy, Last is mine!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here came da winner, here come da winner!


----------



## Night Watchman

Where, Oh me!


----------



## Goblin

Back again......and LAST!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Spooky1

Good Morning, EQ!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good morning, Shark Pants


----------



## Night Watchman

Pulling a Charlie Sheen.


----------



## Evil Andrew

A drunken, drugged out bender with a bunch of hookers ?


----------



## Night Watchman

No just winning.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Ahhhhhhh


----------



## Goblin

While you're saying Ahhhhhhhhh I'll take last.


----------



## morbidmike

last is mine again


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Spooky1

Good morning.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I see a pattern here.....


----------



## morbidmike

cutting the pattern to see his last


----------



## highbury

First Sam Adams Octoberfest of the season. Obviously win...


----------



## Evil Andrew

Win


----------



## Spooky1

Win, while getting healthy on stationary bike


----------



## Evil Andrew

Win, while laying on the couch swilling beer.......


----------



## Night Watchman

Crack me a cold one well I win.


----------



## Goblin

Late night last


----------



## scareme

Win!


----------



## Goblin

Friday morning last.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## morbidmike

good bye last


----------



## PirateLady

Hello Last


----------



## Spooky1

Bonjour Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

C'est moi!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Mon "win" est grande et jaune


----------



## RoxyBlue

Parlez-vous "loser"?


----------



## morbidmike

Das ish Da vinner


----------



## Night Watchman

I Like the French but the Canadian is now winning.


----------



## Goblin

Starting out another weekend last.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Spooky Dave

Haven't won this in a while. Last! Sweet, sweet victory!


----------



## Spooky1

It's about to rain on Last here


----------



## PirateLady

Last and it's raining here.


----------



## Evil Andrew

A beer on the patio win


----------



## Night Watchman

That beer is empty.


----------



## highbury

My beer is full. And it's Pumpkin Ale. First win of the year!!


----------



## debbie5

i'm last. Am scray.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Win


----------



## Goblin

Sunday morning last


----------



## scareme

Win!


----------



## Goblin

Of course I won.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## debbie5

I havent brushed my teeth yet. Don't even try to take Last from me, or I will BREATHE ON YOU> .


----------



## RoxyBlue

I am immune to death breath and boldly take last place


----------



## Spooky1

Mind if I share last


----------



## Evil Andrew

It is mine. Muaaaaahhhhhh!


----------



## Spooky1

Not any longer. Ha!


----------



## Goblin

Another weekend ends with me last.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Numb from the dentist visit but still able to take last


----------



## stagehand1975

after you i go first


----------



## scareme

I win


----------



## RoxyBlue

Now I win!


----------



## Spooky1

Now I get to bask in the warmth of the win!


----------



## Night Watchman

The moments over...I win.


----------



## debbie5

winning


----------



## Night Watchman

not really.


----------



## morbidmike

how about now


----------



## Night Watchman

still not really


----------



## Spooky1

Mine now!


----------



## debbie5

mine mine mine alllllll mine!


----------



## scareme

I just begin, and I win!


----------



## Goblin

Till I came along and took it way from you!


----------



## morbidmike

my day my win


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Spooky1

Good morning


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good, except for the part about the dog getting bitten by a squirrel....and me taking the win!


----------



## Night Watchman

Tough Squirrel...I win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Say "hi" to Reese while I win


----------



## stagehand1975

We got winner


----------



## Spooky1

Yes we do


----------



## scareme

I'm a winner!


----------



## RoxyBlue

We have something in common


----------



## Night Watchman

Reese says hi and his dad wins.


----------



## Goblin

Till I came along and ruined it for you!


----------



## debbie5

morning last


----------



## Spooky1

Hey I beat Evil Queen to her morning win!


----------



## RoxyBlue

So did I


----------



## scareme

Heck, even I did.


----------



## Goblin

Last again.


----------



## Night Watchman

What goes around...whatever I'm last.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You're wrong


----------



## Spooky1

While you exercise, I win.


----------



## morbidmike

there will be no rowing in here while I win !!!!!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Wwwwwwiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnn


----------



## scareme

Just go home, I won.


----------



## Goblin

You think so, do you?


----------



## Spooky1

I'm first for the morning win!


----------



## Night Watchman

I'm last, I win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

How are things up north now that you're LOSING?


----------



## Spooky1

How's losing over there on the couch?


----------



## RoxyBlue

More comfortable than losing on the exercise bike


----------



## Evil Andrew

Win


----------



## Goblin

Yes I did.


----------



## morbidmike

hear ye hear ye here comes the winner


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## highbury

TGIF win!


----------



## Spooky1

An at work win for me!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good for you - oops, did I just take your win away?


----------



## scareme

Shhhh! Did you hear that? That's the sound of me winning.


----------



## morbidmike

my win nobody else's


----------



## RoxyBlue

Somebody else's, then


----------



## Evil Queen

Home for the win!


----------



## scareme

Glad you're home, but I'm taking the win.


----------



## Goblin

Then the clouds opened up and god said "I hate you Scareme!"


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Ahhhhhhh. I always win........


----------



## RoxyBlue

And lose....


----------



## Spooky1

last = Win!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Last = win

Evil Andrew = last

therefore, Evil Andrew = win

quod erat demonstrandum


----------



## morbidmike

nope I win


----------



## Spooky1

You won, as in past tense.


----------



## Goblin

I won.....period!


----------



## scareme

I think that's a comma, cause I win.


----------



## Goblin

Really? When?


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## highbury

Good Morning! Win!


----------



## scareme

Morning? I haven't been to bed yet. But I'm a winner.


----------



## Spooky1

Go to bed, I'll hold on to last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I am so winning this game


----------



## MrGrimm

Huzzah! Victory is mine!


----------



## Goblin

Till I showed up and ruined it for you


----------



## morbidmike

mine mine mine


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Your panties are in a bunch...you never had a chance!


----------



## Spooky1

Good morning, WIN!


----------



## highbury

Going out for a run, taking my WIN with me!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think you dropped something, Highbury


----------



## MrGrimm

Champion once again!


----------



## Spooky1

The Earth moved, does that mean I win?


----------



## RoxyBlue

It means I win


----------



## Night Watchman

Earth moved I win.


----------



## Goblin

Last again.


----------



## highbury

Until I come along and win the whole darned thing.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi


----------



## Spooky1

I have a new crown, so I guess that means I win!


----------



## MrGrimm

Three time champ!


----------



## Spooky1

Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

You're sitting next to the real last


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yes, I am


----------



## Goblin

Now they are!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## MrGrimm

Swoops in for the win!


----------



## Spooky1

Good Morning, Forum!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sun is coming out - time for a bright win!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Here I am


----------



## ededdeddy

I win


----------



## RoxyBlue

And then lose


----------



## ededdeddy

and yet win again


----------



## RoxyBlue

And lose even more quickly


----------



## Spooky1

Your win didn't last long either


----------



## bradndez

mine will


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, it won't


----------



## bradndez

yes it will


----------



## Goblin

Last again.


----------



## highbury

Tgif win.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Spooky1

Good morning, no earthquakes or hurricanes today so far


----------



## RoxyBlue

That's right


----------



## Spooky1

I'm always right (except when I'm wrong) , win!


----------



## Evil Andrew

I'm always right, never left


----------



## RoxyBlue

I just left you behind


----------



## Evil Andrew

Like an abandoned child at Walmart


----------



## Goblin

Starting out the weekend last


----------



## highbury

Starting out the weekend WIN


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Done Won


----------



## RoxyBlue

Rainy win


----------



## Spooky1

Windy win!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Beers on the patio win


----------



## Goblin

Are you saying the beers won?


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sun coming out at last


----------



## Spooky1

still a bit windy here in last.


----------



## bradndez

it's lonely being last


----------



## morbidmike

Tis mine i say !!!!!


----------



## Spooky1

The win is mine!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not anymore


----------



## bradndez

me again


----------



## Goblin

Ending the weekend last.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes, it is


----------



## bradndez

that didn't last long


----------



## RoxyBlue

Three minutes longer than you had last, though


----------



## bradndez

that's a record for me being last


----------



## RoxyBlue

Records are made to be broken


----------



## bradndez

this is more like a broken record "last" "last" "last"


----------



## Spooky1

A day off win!


----------



## Goblin

Early morning win.


----------



## Spooky1

Good morning, Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi, honey!


----------



## Spooky1

Almost time to go home, win!


----------



## Spooky1

Good morning, I double my win!


----------



## RoxyBlue

And I wrest it from you


----------



## debbie5

last with peanut butter on top


----------



## Spooky1

Have some jelly back there in next to last.


----------



## bradndez

Umm Jelly


----------



## Evil Andrew

*win*


----------



## Goblin

That's funny.......so did I


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!


----------



## debbie5

last + win= me


----------



## RoxyBlue

Your math is off


----------



## debbie5

Last x last = win/me


----------



## Spooky1

Physics proves that I'm last!


----------



## bradndez

there must be a hole in your space/time continuum


----------



## Evil Andrew

Win


----------



## Spooky1

Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love beating fellow geeks to last


----------



## Goblin

Early morning last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Spooky1

Good morning, EQ!


----------



## debbie5

maple syrup on a waffle & lasty


----------



## RoxyBlue

Winner!


----------



## Evil Andrew

last


----------



## bradndez

me


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yes. Me


----------



## Goblin

Last again.


----------



## bradndez

Good morning win


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## debbie5

waffles & last..again.


----------



## Spooky1

Step aside waffle girl, last is mine!


----------



## rottincorps

Good morning It's my turn ....I win


----------



## RoxyBlue

Long time, no see, rottin


----------



## Evil Andrew

Last
Lest
List
Lost
Lust
Lyst


----------



## scareme

Weinner! Weinner! Nothing comes between er.


----------



## Goblin

Sunday morning last.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: I am the winner, winner, chicken dinner!!!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Birthday Morning! Last!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Me Again? Looks like I am the winner!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: See? I told you I was the winner!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hmmmm......


----------



## Spooky1

I win while you play Plants vs Zombies


----------



## Evil Andrew

I win while...........never mind .........


----------



## scareme

Yeah, never mind, I win.


----------



## Draik41895

I win


----------



## Goblin

Labor Day win


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## bradndez

good morning to you Last


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good mornng, Brad!


----------



## Pumpkin5

...Once again...ladies and gents...the Pumpkin wins again!!!


----------



## scareme

That was short, win.


----------



## highbury

Back from a nice, long weekend win.


----------



## Spooky1

A Monday night last for me!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Win


----------



## Goblin

End of Labor Day last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## scareme

Win!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes, I did.


----------



## Spooky1

I did too


----------



## Goblin

Last again.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

It's raining in last place


----------



## Spooky1

Yes it is


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: (the sound of clapping hands...)Ladies and gentelmen...if I could have your attention...and the winner is.... Pumpkin5!!! (in a bashful and hushed tone...) "Oh my, I would like to thank the people that voted for me.....all of my supporters...and mostly you... the haunt community for making me know...that I could be LAST!"


----------



## RoxyBlue

Could, but aren't


----------



## Spooky1

Looks like last is mine again


----------



## Evil Andrew

iWin


----------



## bradndez

yay I'm in the lead


----------



## Goblin

Yep, you're way out there in next to last.


----------



## bradndez

Not for long


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Last Place IS MINE!!!!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Afternoon! Last!

Darned internet problems.


----------



## Spooky1

Soggy last!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Win


----------



## scareme

Wienner!


----------



## Goblin

Friday morning last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## debbie5

beat it punks....I'm last (weilding plastic pumpkin carving saw...)


----------



## bradndez

I think I'm still asleep having a nightmare...but still last


----------



## RoxyBlue

Keep dreaming


----------



## MrGrimm

Back to me! (forgot about this thread)


----------



## RoxyBlue

Mwahaha!


----------



## MrGrimm

What's so funny? ...cause I win!


----------



## RoxyBlue

You lose, now go post your haunt video


----------



## MrGrimm

Touché! Darn, won again!


----------



## Goblin

Starting out the weekend last


----------



## morbidmike

woke up last


----------



## MrGrimm

Eatin' fruitloops last


----------



## highbury

Early morning "headache" win...


----------



## MrGrimm

Second bowl of cereal win!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Happy Saturday morning, no work today win!!!


----------



## morgan8586

Once again, I am the winner!!!!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Afternoon! Last!


----------



## Pumpkin5

Evil Queen said:


> Good Afternoon! Last!


:jol: Evil, goodness knows you try but I AM THE WINNER! Give up Evil, give up!


----------



## bradndez

sneaking into last


----------



## scareme

Win Win Try again.


----------



## smileyface4u23

I haven't won in a long time...but it looks like I win right now!


----------



## Pumpkin5

smileyface4u23 said:


> I haven't won in a long time...but it looks like I win right now!


:jol: Would that it were so...but...sadly...you cannot win against me.....sorry!!


----------



## bradndez

nope it's mine


----------



## MrGrimm

Me!


----------



## scareme

Hi you! I win!


----------



## MrGrimm

What?! Oops... yeah sorry, back to moi!


----------



## scareme

I win, try again!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:You poor, sad people cannot win against the WINNER..which is ME!!!!!:jol:


----------



## MrGrimm

Booya! Sneaks in for the big one!


----------



## scareme

I don't sneek. I walk boldly up for the win!


----------



## MrGrimm

Just to have it snatched away!


----------



## scareme

Sneaky Sneaky.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Win


----------



## Goblin

Sunday morning last!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Doing the whole, "Charlie Sheen on tiger blood...WINNING" kind of thing.
:jol:


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## MrGrimm

Hello my dear! Last!


----------



## Spooky1

The Ravens are winning, and so am I!


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Ravens are winning but you're not


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: I hate to knock you off the throne Roxy...but as you know..I am the winner!


----------



## MrGrimm

Throne? I don't need no throne! Just last post


----------



## Frightmaster-General




----------



## Spooky1

I take note of your Last Post, but taps blows for you, while I take last.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yes - it blows : )


----------



## MrGrimm

Hehe! Winner yet again... man I am so GOOD at this game!


----------



## Goblin

Ending the weekend last.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## MrGrimm

Lasty last last!


----------



## Spooky1

I believe I have arrived at the last post!


----------



## MrGrimm

Geez, sorry! Now it's me again


----------



## RoxyBlue

It was


----------



## Evil Andrew

Win


----------



## MrGrimm

W!


----------



## Goblin

Early morning last.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Will there ever be an end to this madness????? I sure hope not...because...as you all know...I am the WINNER!!!


----------



## MrGrimm

...until now!

Victory is mine!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

How quickly victory slips through your fingers


----------



## Spooky1

Lunchtime last!


----------



## MrGrimm

Post lunch lastness is mine!


----------



## nixie

Dinner lastness!!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: 9:14 pm I have to get up for work tomorrow last.....please don't re-post me on this one guys......I am the winner. I want to go to sleep as the winner...please don't take this tiny, tiny jewel from my crown.......PLEASE LET ME BE THE LAST FRIGGIN POST!!!!!:jol:


----------



## Evil Andrew

Ok


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not a problem


----------



## Spooky1

Why am I still up to be here in last.


----------



## Goblin

Now you can go to bed.


----------



## debbie5

Gobby Gobby Gobby...why are you up so late & still not last?


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## debbie5

Nope. Me!


----------



## MrGrimm

Boo! Me now!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I win again!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: But the Pumpkin reigns supreme!!!!


----------



## MrGrimm

...until now!


----------



## Spooky1

Your win was a short one.


----------



## MrGrimm

Yours too


----------



## Spooky1

Are you sure?


----------



## MrGrimm

yep!


----------



## RoxyBlue

In the end, there can only be one


----------



## Spooky1

You're the one for me! But Last is mine too.


----------



## Evil Andrew




----------



## MrGrimm

Looks like I'm last A.D.


----------



## Goblin

Looks can be decieving.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## MrGrimm

Dernier!


----------



## Spooky1

Last is mine!


----------



## scareme

Win!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi, Laura!


----------



## scareme

Hi, you can call me winner!


----------



## MrGrimm

Maybe next time!


----------



## Spooky1

It is my next time, for last!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Work is over for today...and I am going home a WINNER!!!


----------



## scareme

Win!


----------



## highbury

Let me take that win off of your hands. It looks so heavy...


----------



## Spooky1

Bedtime for last


----------



## debbie5

last = mine


----------



## scareme

Win!


----------



## Goblin

No, but you came close.


----------



## highbury

Tgif win!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I agree


----------



## Spooky1

TGIF motion is carried! Last!


----------



## Evil Andrew

win


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: And now at 11:59 pm on Friday 09/16/11...I can say I AM THE LAST!!!! Winner, Winner, ME!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I win


----------



## Spooky1

Way too late, but Last!


----------



## Goblin

Starting the weekend out last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## debbie5

Afternoonlast!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

you WISH ....last lol


----------



## debbie5

..and evening last as well!


----------



## Spooky1

Watching the food network and Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yay!


----------



## scareme

Win!


----------



## bradndez

sneaking in for the win


----------



## Goblin

Sunday morning last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

almost ... last!


----------



## bradndez

yep you were almost last


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Sunday morning last!!!


----------



## Evil Andrew

In for the win


----------



## scareme

I take the win!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Win


----------



## Spooky1

Good evening, last!


----------



## Goblin

A HAPPY HALLOWEEN last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Enjoying a cup of hazelnut coffee and last


----------



## MrGrimm

I'm back! and last


----------



## RoxyBlue

So am I


----------



## scareme

Winning is so easy.


----------



## Spooky1

Yes it is


----------



## Evil Andrew

So doggone easy, yeah, so doggone easy


----------



## Goblin

Yes, that's what I said too.


----------



## MrGrimm

Agreed


----------



## RoxyBlue

Everyone is so agreeable here


----------



## Spooky1

Just finished lunch and having Last for dessert


----------



## SPOOKY J

Hello, Last!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Ahhhhhh!!!! 9:00 Tuesday night last......WooHoo!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Evening! Last!

Finally got a chance to get online today.


----------



## highbury

Ugh, locked my keys in my car tonight. But at least I WIN...


----------



## Evil Andrew

What, a bill from the locksmith ?

I have Last.


----------



## scareme

Win! Win! And it's not a sin.


----------



## Evil Andrew

No sin
My win
again


----------



## Goblin

Hump day last.


----------



## debbie5

Lasty McLast Last.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## MrGrimm

'Mornin'! Lasterino!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## MrGrimm

Boo!


----------



## RoxyBlue

You don't scare me


----------



## MrGrimm

Awwww....


----------



## debbie5

me 
last 
now


----------



## MrGrimm

Not!
So!
Fast!


----------



## RoxyBlue

(pssst - I win!)


----------



## MrGrimm

Ahhhh! Don't scare me like that!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Ok


----------



## MrGrimm

thanks


----------



## Spooky1

Last!


----------



## Goblin

Late night last


----------



## Zurgh

early morning win


----------



## stagehand1975

Last for breakfast.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## debbie5

Mine. Y'all best git along now....


----------



## MrGrimm

Booya!

Back in business!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Your business folds and I take over last


----------



## MrGrimm

Hostile takeover!

Back on top!


----------



## scareme

win


----------



## RoxyBlue

Me too


----------



## MrGrimm

Huzzah!


----------



## Zurgh

Random win


----------



## RoxyBlue

Purposeful win


----------



## Spooky1

Stealthy win!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Out there for all to see win


----------



## Goblin

First last of Autumn!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## MrGrimm

Last!


----------



## Spooky1

Good morning!


----------



## RoxyBlue

You are my sunshine


----------



## MrGrimm

Good afternoon!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Friday after work beers and a win!


----------



## Spooky1

Carving tombstones and watching V for Vendetta while winning


----------



## Zurgh

Sculpting and winning


----------



## Goblin

Weekend last.


----------



## MrGrimm

Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## MrGrimm

Good morning to you! Last!


----------



## Spooky1

Good afternoon, Last!


----------



## Zurgh

In hiding win


----------



## MrGrimm

Good evening!

Last!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Le winner de jour


----------



## MrGrimm

Until now!

Win!


----------



## Zurgh

My turn again on the spin-o-win, weeeee!


----------



## debbie5

jump off, son...Im winning.


----------



## Goblin

Sunday morning last.


----------



## MrGrimm

Early riser last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## MrGrimm

Afternoon last!


----------



## Spooky1

Watching football with Last!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Corpsing my first corpse Last!!! I am the WINNER!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Taking last while waiting for gorilla glue to dry


----------



## Evil Andrew

Taking last waiting for my gorilla to dry


----------



## Zurgh

Win, dry, shaken not stirred...


----------



## Goblin

New game rules just in. You have to be 60 years old or older to be last! That disqualifys everyone but me!


----------



## highbury

Overruled, WIN!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## MrGrimm

Booya! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I take the mad money AND last!


----------



## MrGrimm

Consider yourself defeated money snatcher!


----------



## Spooky1

Is this play money? Why does it have a picture of a lady wearing a crown? Oh well, at least Last is real.


----------



## MrGrimm

real yes, but also temporary!


----------



## highbury

More temporary than the agony of defeat.


----------



## Evil Andrew

It's a long way to Temporary


----------



## Spooky1

I seize the moment and last!


----------



## Evil Andrew

I seize it when the mood strikes me


----------



## MrGrimm

Last and Goodnight!


----------



## Goblin

Late night last.


----------



## Zurgh

Late, late night win


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## MrGrimm

Good morning to you previously last person!


----------



## RoxyBlue

And now I am here


----------



## MrGrimm

So you are... _there_! Not _Here_, as in last!


----------



## Zurgh

Win time!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Time for your milk and cookies - the win is mine!


----------



## bradndez

yummy cookies for the win


----------



## RoxyBlue

Look, it's Godzilla!



(I win while you look)


----------



## Goblin

Another late night last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## MrGrimm

Last again!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nanny nanny boo boo!


----------



## MrGrimm

Ha!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes!


----------



## MrGrimm

Yes yes!


----------



## Spooky1

Oui, Oui!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Oui Oui, mon ami!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Mais no!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Au contraire mon frere


----------



## Zurgh

Good ol' win, did ya miss me?


----------



## MrGrimm

Good Night!


----------



## Goblin

Another late night last!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

sorry for your luck last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

The sun is out and I'm winning!


----------



## MrGrimm

Until now!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Win


----------



## Spooky1

The sun has set on last


----------



## bradndez

I want to thank everyone for allowing me the honor of being last


----------



## Goblin

One week into Autumn last!


----------



## Frightmaster-General




----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## MrGrimm

Hello! Last!


----------



## Evil Andrew

In for the win


----------



## scareme

I take the win from you!


----------



## Evil Andrew

If you smile real nice, I will let you have it


----------



## scareme

I know it doesn't look like it, but I am smiling, because I took the win.


----------



## Evil Andrew

See how you are


----------



## scareme

I see, I win.


----------



## Spooky1

Friday Last!


----------



## scareme

It is Friday at last! But I still take the win!


----------



## Goblin

Starting out October last.


----------



## scareme

Starting out October with a win!


----------



## debbie5

MINE. Begone.


----------



## Evil Queen

It's haunting month! Good Morning! Last!


----------



## scareme

I'm still here debbie.


----------



## bradndez

that last didn't last long last


----------



## scareme

But I win!


----------



## MrGrimm

Until now!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Doing the Happy Winner dance


----------



## MrGrimm

Make room on the dance floor for the Grimm!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

charlie sheening!


----------



## scareme

ScreamingScarecrow said:


> charlie sheening!


lmao I win because Gobblin must be sleeping.


----------



## Goblin

Nope........I just took it away from you.


----------



## scareme

I take it back.


----------



## MrGrimm

Until now...


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## scareme

Good Morning to you Evil Queen!


----------



## MrGrimm

Lasty, last, last!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Nope, it is Lasty, lasty, last, last, Last!!! (you forgot the fourth and fifth lasts)


----------



## scareme

Blah Blah Blah,I slip in and Win!


----------



## MrGrimm

Until now! Gadoosh! Slides in for the W-I-N...


----------



## Goblin

Ending the weekend last.


----------



## Zurgh

Win


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## MrGrimm

Good morning to you previously last person!


----------



## Spooky1

Post burglary win


----------



## MrGrimm

Sorry, I stole last from you


----------



## Spooky1

While the cops give you a full body inspection, I'll take last back.


----------



## MrGrimm

OK we're done! Thanks for holding this spot for me...


----------



## scareme

I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! II win! I win! I win! I win! win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win!


----------



## MrGrimm

_
w


----------



## Evil Andrew

All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy.
All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy.
All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy.
All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy.
All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy.
All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy.
All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy.
All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy.
All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy.
All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy.
All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy.
All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy.
All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy.
All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy.
All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy.
All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy.
All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## scareme

Good Morning Queen!


----------



## Spooky1

Good morning sunshine!


----------



## MrGrimm

Hello former last person!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Winning is fun


----------



## Evil Andrew

Fundamental


----------



## MrGrimm

Until its over...!


----------



## Evil Andrew

It is never over, not even when she sings...


----------



## Spooky1

Last continues anew!


----------



## MrGrimm

yes it does!


----------



## Goblin

It's hump day and I'm last!


----------



## Zurgh

Win,winwinwinwinwinwin


----------



## debbie5

humphumphumpday win


----------



## MrGrimm

Huzzah... I guess...


----------



## scareme

Win!


----------



## MrGrimm

Yes you did!


----------



## Evil Queen

Cable was out this morning when I got up cuz of the storm so I missed my morning greeting. Soooo,
Good evening! Last!


----------



## MrGrimm

Glad to see you got the cable back! Oh, last!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Win


----------



## scareme

I take your win and raise you one!


----------



## Goblin

Late night win!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## MrGrimm

Good morning back!


----------



## Spooky1

A late good morning!


----------



## scareme

I win!...Now what's my prize?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Your prize is second to last place, 'cause I'm here now


----------



## MrGrimm

Yeah! Roxy's right! Oh wait...


----------



## Spooky1

I've learned from years of experience. Roxy is always right (even when she isn't).  :googly:

I sneak Last into the lab while I'm working.


----------



## MrGrimm

Hehe!  
*whispers* I feel your pain *whisper end*

Oh and last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I saw that, you guys!


----------



## Goblin

Another late night last!


----------



## ededdeddy

How about an early morning Win


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Spooky1

Good morning, Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Wheeeee!


----------



## scareme

Win!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: ....and then that stupid Pumpkin5 chimes in and WINS EVERYTHING!!!


----------



## Frightmaster-General




----------



## scareme

I'll take the win now.


----------



## Frightmaster-General

Oh no you don't..... :biggrinvil:








​


----------



## scareme

Oh yes I do!


----------



## Frightmaster-General

Nope...


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Okay, then I will!!!


----------



## Frightmaster-General

Perhaps..... :rolleyevil:


----------



## Spooky1

Watching fringe and posting Last!


----------



## debbie5

Im last. beat it.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Being last and beating it...........Hmmmmmmm. That would be a win/win......


----------



## MrGrimm

The L word!

Heheee, nope not that one...this one:

LAST!


----------



## Goblin

Another weekend last!


----------



## debbie5

Last. Go. Away.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## debbie5

No. Last. Me.


----------



## scareme

Win!


----------



## debbie5

No, woman. **I** am last.


----------



## scareme

Sorry "honey" (with a southern drawl) I win.


----------



## Spooky1

Enjoying a beautiful day here in last!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol::jol: And here I am stealing the Spooky's thunder... LAST!!!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Snowy last


----------



## Spooky1

Watching Aliens from last!


----------



## Zurgh

Wow win!


----------



## Goblin

Sunday morning last


----------



## Zurgh

Mornin' Goblin 'win'.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Frightmaster-General

Local time 02:41 hours... Last!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Go back to bed, last is mine


----------



## Spooky1

Good evening , last!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I win again! Last.


----------



## Goblin

Ending yet another weekend last.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Spooky1

Good afternoon, Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Win, win, again, again


----------



## Spooky1

Last!


----------



## scareme

Win!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Win, again.......


----------



## Zurgh

Yummy ice-cream while it rains win


----------



## Spooky1

Watching the Uninvited from last.


----------



## Goblin

Another late night last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Spooky1

A late morning win!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I am so here now


----------



## ededdeddy

yeah but so am I


----------



## PirateLady

I'm here...let the horns blow and the drums play... I am here


----------



## Evil Andrew

They're blowin , all right


----------



## MrGrimm

Last before bed! Nighty night!


----------



## Spooky1

Good night, last


----------



## MrGrimm

Same to you! last...


----------



## Goblin

Ending and starting the day last


----------



## MrGrimm

Good morning last! (before Evil Queen  )


----------



## Evil Queen

Heyyyyy that's my greeting! Oh well...
Good Morning! Last!


----------



## MrGrimm

Sorry for stealing your greeting! (but not the last spot!)


----------



## highbury

Rainy Wednesday win...


----------



## Spooky1

Good Morning fellow forum folks! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here comes the sun (NOT)


----------



## MrGrimm

Last with sunshine outside!


----------



## Spooky1

It's raining on Last here.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yep, it is


----------



## Evil Andrew

AHhhhhhh Last is always mine


----------



## Spooky1

Not always


----------



## Goblin

It's mine now!


----------



## ededdeddy

now mine


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## MrGrimm

Last!


----------



## debbie5

Nope. I'm last. Until I leave to go buy eggs on sale...


----------



## MrGrimm

Last! again... until debbie5 comes back with way too many eggs than what is considered healthy.


----------



## highbury

She's still trying to figure out what came first. (The chicken or her eggs...)

I'll take the win for her.


----------



## ededdeddy

but i Take the win now


----------



## Evil Andrew

highbury said:


> She's still trying to figure out what came first. (The chicken or her eggs...)


HA! Good one!


----------



## Goblin

Another late night last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## MrGrimm

Good morning to you, previously last person!


----------



## Monk

I'm last, I win


----------



## MrGrimm

temporarily...


----------



## Monk

I win


----------



## Spooky1

Spooky1 wins!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Well, there it is.


----------



## Goblin

Starting out the weekend last.


----------



## debbie5

HA! I'm finally up during Gobby Time! GOTCHA! & LAST!


----------



## Goblin

Time to call it a night. Goodnight all


----------



## bradndez

I'm back and I'm last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Monk

ha I'm last


----------



## Spooky1

Good evening, Last!


----------



## Frightmaster-General

Last! :coolvil:


----------



## Spooky1

The last Halloween?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Winner, Sinner, but not late for Dinner 

Last


----------



## MrGrimm

Last and good night!


----------



## Goblin

Sunday morning last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## MrGrimm

Sunday 10:16 last!


----------



## Spooky1

I win, while watching the Ravens!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I win while trying not to watch the Ravens


----------



## debbie5

I win cuz ...JUST CUZ!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Thanks Cuz


----------



## Spooky1

Watching Halloween Wars instead of working on props, but at least I win!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Walking Dead Win


----------



## highbury

Cutting open a zombie stomach win!!


----------



## Spooky1

Good Night, Last!


----------



## Goblin

Last and I watched the TNA Wrestling Pay per view.


----------



## scareme

I take the last win of the night.


----------



## MrGrimm

First for the morning!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## debbie5

Mine!


----------



## MrGrimm

Now no longer yours, but in my possession!


----------



## Spooky1

Last has been Possessed!  I call in an exorcist to free Last from its possession by the evil Mrgrimm.


----------



## MrGrimm

Spooky1 call the priest off! I can't stop puking!! 

Last again


----------



## scareme

I win!


----------



## Spooky1

Last for the moment!


----------



## bradndez

for the moment is right


----------



## Evil Andrew

Weight x arm = moment


----------



## RoxyBlue

I win


----------



## Spooky1

so do I!


----------



## Goblin

Another late night last!


----------



## MrGrimm

Good day last!


----------



## Spooky1

Good morning (Hey, where's EQ?)


----------



## RoxyBlue

I don't know


----------



## MrGrimm

Last! I noticed too that EQ wasn't around...

Must've finally made that magic apple she was always goin' on about


----------



## Spooky1

No poison apples for last, please.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Okay


----------



## MrGrimm

Darn it! *spits out apple bite*


----------



## Evil Queen

Here I am! Finally! Last!


----------



## MrGrimm

Nice to have back!


----------



## scareme

Winny winny wiener.


----------



## MrGrimm

You calling me a wiener?  Well I am the last wiener!


----------



## Evil Andrew

last


----------



## Spooky1

Laster!


----------



## Evil Andrew

master laster


----------



## scareme

weiner!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hot dog, I win!


----------



## scareme

I win! I win!


----------



## Goblin

Another late night win


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## debbie5

No. Not at all.


----------



## Zurgh

Hey! Look! A Distraction! Win! Excessive Exclamation Points & Capitol Letters!!!


----------



## MrGrimm

!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Make room for the real winner


----------



## MrGrimm

Thanks for clearing myself out so I can win Roxy! Wait... what?!?

Oh well... WIN!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ha, think so, do you?


----------



## Spooky1

No cutting in line in front of Roxy.  Except by me, win!


----------



## Zurgh

Ah Ha! The mystic diet cheese is mine alone... oh, there is just this win here...


----------



## scareme

It's so easy for me to win.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Last


----------



## Goblin

Early morning last


----------



## debbie5

It's a "Slap-Morning-On-The-Butt-And-Tell-It-To-Wake-Up" LAST!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## MrGrimm

Hey hey everyone! Lasterooni


----------



## RoxyBlue

Pffffttttt, you are so yesterday


----------



## Spooky1

Happy noontime, Last!


----------



## MrGrimm

Lasterer than you!


----------



## Monk

Sorry, but this is the last post


----------



## MrGrimm

You _were _correct sir!


----------



## Spooky1

Still at work, still last!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Spooky1 said:


> Happy noontime, Last!


Nooner


----------



## MrGrimm

Last in the evening!


----------



## Goblin

Friday morning last!


----------



## debbie5

Last is on my lap, snuggling under a blanket cuz he's cold. Who trimmed all his fur off?!!?


----------



## Evil Queen

Wasn't me.

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Spooky1

Happy Friday, Last!


----------



## MrGrimm

Happy Friday back last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes, it is a happy day


----------



## MrGrimm

So glad you agree  Last!


----------



## scareme

Win!


----------



## Goblin

Starting out the weekend last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## scareme

Good Morning to you too. I win.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Aaaaaaahhhhhhh Win


----------



## Spooky1

Hi Last!


----------



## Goblin

Sunday morning last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## MrGrimm

Good day all, last!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Walking Dead Last


----------



## Goblin

Ending the weekend last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## highbury

Another rainy Monday morning last...


----------



## Spooky1

Good morning! Win!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm here to win


----------



## MrGrimm

Me too! Me too!!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Oh yeah - the win is mine


----------



## Spooky1

Was yours, is now mine!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Exactly


----------



## MrGrimm

I agree!


----------



## Goblin

Starting out my birthday last.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Evening! Last!


----------



## Spooky1

Good night, Last!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Goblin said:


> Starting out my birthday last.


Drinking beer in my birthday suit last : )


----------



## Goblin

Taking last by force.............


----------



## QueenRuby2002

And the newbie takes the win!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Yes it is a very good morning. Last.


----------



## debbie5

Last is now in my possession. It is POSSESSED!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hand it over


----------



## MrGrimm

...to me!


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Got it


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not really


----------



## MrGrimm

Both wrong-o!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Spaghetti-O


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Mine-o


----------



## Evil Andrew

Albino


----------



## QueenRuby2002

No mine


----------



## ededdeddy

I am last


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Place maybe.


----------



## ededdeddy

here I am Again


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Still not got it


----------



## ededdeddy

I'll try again


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Nope


----------



## ededdeddy

you are quite tricky. But behold here I am


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope = short for No Hope : )


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Still behind me.


----------



## Goblin

And I slip and take it away from you


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Yes it is a good morning as I'm last


----------



## MrGrimm

Until now...


----------



## RoxyBlue

Or now...


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Nope still eating my dust.


----------



## MrGrimm

Dust free here... when you're last!


----------



## QueenRuby2002

So you know that feeling often then.


----------



## MrGrimm

Yes. Yes I do


----------



## QueenRuby2002

LOL I see


----------



## MrGrimm

Cool.


----------



## QueenRuby2002

~~~~


----------



## MrGrimm

Muahaha! Gone grocery shopping eh?

Last for me!


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Nope wrong again


----------



## MrGrimm

Awwww.... we'll at least I'm last!


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Never


----------



## MrGrimm

Never what?


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Never going to win.


----------



## MrGrimm

Really?


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Yes really


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm cutting in


----------



## MrGrimm

Welcome Roxy, to our last post insanity


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Oppps I got it again


----------



## MrGrimm

Yes, yes you had it


----------



## Spooky1

Win!


----------



## MrGrimm

Last before bed! good night all!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Ha ha ha!


----------



## Goblin

Another late night last


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Stealing it while I'm sleeping. Bad boys. You should be spanked.


----------



## MrGrimm

Promises promises.... lol

Last!


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Yha you would love it wouldn't you. Bend over and smile.

Psst last again.


----------



## MrGrimm

Sorry? a little louder? I can't hear you cause I'M LAST!


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Say my name (BEEP)!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Nope I'm still last


----------



## MrGrimm

Come on, really? Really? REALLY?


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Yes really.


----------



## MrGrimm

OK just being sure. Whoops! See what I did there?


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Fall down and worship me because I am LAST!!!!


----------



## MrGrimm

No. I am starting an Occupy Last Post!

OK, I'm done.


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Sure you are.


----------



## MrGrimm

Power is fleeting!


----------



## QueenRuby2002

ah but so rewarding.


----------



## MrGrimm

Temporarily so.


----------



## QueenRuby2002

(Beep) It's mine just give up already!


----------



## MrGrimm

You don't know me very well...


----------



## RoxyBlue

Don't need to know anything to win this game


----------



## MrGrimm

You need to know how to out-last!


----------



## QueenRuby2002

And my eyeballs are drying soooo LAST


----------



## MrGrimm

LOL, drying eyeballs!

Lasterino!


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Yha there doughnt holes dipped in white frosting then made to look like eyeballs.

ooo I got last again


----------



## Spooky1

Finally a moment to seize last!


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Yes but I got it once again.


----------



## Evil Andrew

A Set-up-a-whole-cemetery-today-and-still-win Win !


----------



## scareme

For a minute.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Or two


----------



## QueenRuby2002

But in reality it's still mine!!


----------



## scareme

You've had it long enough.


----------



## QueenRuby2002

no it's mine


----------



## scareme

Didn't your mommy teach you about sharing? I'll take it now.


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Nope mine again


----------



## Evil Andrew

World Series Win


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Ahhhh mine!!!


----------



## MrGrimm

back to me


----------



## scareme

Win!


----------



## Spooky1

Late night win for me!


----------



## Goblin

Starting the Halloween weekend last.


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Last


----------



## Goblin

Yes I am.


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Go to bed it's mine!


----------



## Goblin

Not before I take it one last time! Goodnight.....or is it Good Morning?


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Good morning and mine.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## QueenRuby2002

yes I'm last again


----------



## Monk

Ha!
I'm last and I win!


----------



## QueenRuby2002

nope I win


----------



## Spooky1

It's snowing on Last!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Sitting by the fireplace last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Goblin

Mid-Morning last!


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Recovering from the much 'withces brew' last.


----------



## Spooky1

Almost Halloween, Last!


----------



## Evil Andrew

1408 Last


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Love that movie last


----------



## Evil Andrew

Walking Dead win


----------



## Spooky1

22 minutes until I'm 49


----------



## Goblin

Starting Halloween off Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Happy Halloween! Last!


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Last (To tired to post more)


----------



## Goblin

Ending another Halloween last.


----------



## randomr8

First after the last last.


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Mine again


----------



## MrGrimm

Until now!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Spooky1

Mine!


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Mine.


----------



## Goblin

Last and I are watching American Werewolf in London


----------



## aquariumreef




----------



## scareme

I win


----------



## Goblin

You think so, do you?


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Spooky1

Time for lunch and Last!


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Nope mine again


----------



## Spooky1

I believe last was mine.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

sucker!

How's my butt look? lol


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Not as good as mine.


----------



## MrGrimm

Last!


----------



## QueenRuby2002

It's alive!!!!! Last!


----------



## Goblin

Last again!


----------



## Spooky1

Good morning, Last! Hey, I beat EQ this morning.


----------



## Evil Queen

Not by much. 

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi, everyone!


----------



## QueenRuby2002

hey last


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!


----------



## Spooky1

Carpe Lastum!


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Lastaroo


----------



## Spooky1

Watching Punkin Chunkin with last


----------



## Goblin

Another late night last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## MrGrimm

Good Morning Everyone! Last.


----------



## Spooky1

Good morning!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi, honey!:kisskin:


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Last


----------



## MrGrimm

last!


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Last!!!!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Post-Halloween Blues Last


----------



## Spooky1

Post birthday cake, riding on the exercise bike last!


----------



## Goblin

Starting out another weekend last.


----------



## randomr8

other last


----------



## Zurgh

Mornin' all, win.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## randomr8

The sun's thinking about setting last.


----------



## Spooky1

The end of daylight savings time, Last!


----------



## scareme

A whole lot of shaking going on. Win.


----------



## Goblin

Sunday morning last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## stagehand1975

You caught me sneaking in that last one.


----------



## Dixie

I think I'm going to get to be last for a while. Hardly anyone is on! Must be all those first-weekend-after-Halloween-naps kicking in!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm here, Dixie


----------



## Spooky1

Last stays in our house


----------



## Evil Andrew

but he comes oover to my house to hang out and pound brewskies


----------



## Spooky1

Last is watching the Ravens game with me!


----------



## Goblin

Another late night last


----------



## debbie5

Gobby is a vampire. last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## debbie5

Nope.


----------



## Spooky1

Good morning, Ladies


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi, honey!


----------



## MrGrimm

Hey hey last!


----------



## DarkLore

mine


----------



## MrGrimm

until now...


----------



## Spooky1

My turn!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Can I be anonymous when I win?


----------



## Spooky1

Last doesn't recognize you


----------



## Goblin

I'm last! I'm last! It's too good to be true but I'm last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Spooky1

Good Morning, EQ.


----------



## RoxyBlue

My dog wants to be last, so I'm posting for her


----------



## MrGrimm

Cool, cross-species posting... 

Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Good Afternoon! Last!


----------



## Spooky1

Post sushi lunch, Last!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Spooky1 said:


> Post sushi lunch, Last!


baño last?


----------



## scareme

Just plain win.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## debbie5

last is MINE now..begone!


----------



## Plastic Ninja

Bow before me wretches, for I am THE LAST!


----------



## scareme

Win!


----------



## debbie5

Plastic Ninja...BEGONE AND TAINT NOT MY LAST!


----------



## scareme

Win again!


----------



## Spooky1

Last!


----------



## Goblin

Yes I am.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Spooky1

Good morning, Queenie!


----------



## MrGrimm

Mornin' all... last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Pfffftttttttt


----------



## MrGrimm

tsk tsk


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

iwin


----------



## scaryjak

good god how many pages?? what do you win anyway?


----------



## Spooky1

You win a grand prize of being second to last now.


----------



## Zurgh

I'll take that win, now, if you please.


----------



## Goblin

Sorry, it's mine!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Spooky1

Good morning, EQ!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I win, I win
Now drink some gin


----------



## QueenRuby2002

*Curled under two blankets with heater pointed at her.* Sick but still last.


----------



## Zurgh

Just cleaned & disinfected the win...


----------



## Evil Andrew

And I got it all dirty again : )


----------



## scareme

I win! I win! I win I win I win.


----------



## Zurgh

Why, yes you did!


----------



## scareme

And I win again. I'm so good at this.


----------



## Goblin

Not good enough to beat me.


----------



## scareme

Oh I think so.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## QueenRuby2002

last *and snezzes on the thread.* Mwahahaha now the next person who post will get sick.


----------



## Spooky1

Nice and sunny here in last!


----------



## MrGrimm

Afternoon during homework last!


----------



## Zurgh

Dark ritual win!


----------



## Evil Andrew

The-that-sounds-like-back-hair-removal-so-I'm-not-going-to-ask Win


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Last


----------



## scareme

I sooo win this one.


----------



## Goblin

Sunday Morning last


----------



## Zurgh

My win now


----------



## Goblin

Only for a momment Zurgh.


----------



## scaryjak

and the winner is????


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: ME! ME! ME!


----------



## Spooky1

Last, at last!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Master of all I survey


----------



## Zurgh

Win, simply win.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

I shall now win 
WIN


----------



## scareme

I win! I win! And I did it without drinking gin.


----------



## Goblin

Starting out the week last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## debbie5

last. stop petting him..he's mine.


----------



## Spooky1

Last, and Good Morning ladies!


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Last *gose back to painting eyeballs.*


----------



## RoxyBlue

(tiptoes into QueenRuby's workroom and steals last while the painted eyeballs aren't looking)


----------



## Evil Andrew

In for the win


----------



## Zurgh

Wobbly win


----------



## Goblin

Early Tuesday morning last!


----------



## debbie5

I will take last until Gobby tells me what hours he is awake during the day.


----------



## Spooky1

Good morning, hey how did I manage to beat EQ here this morning.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!

Got myself and extra hour of sleep, but gotta get going, all this reorganizing and cleaning isn't going to do it itself. Dang it!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Time for a new last


----------



## Zurgh

Pre-dinner winner!


----------



## Spooky1

Post exercise win!


----------



## debbie5

Still working Last!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

ho-hum win again


----------



## Goblin

Another late night last.


----------



## debbie5

Mine! NO TOUCHIE!


----------



## Spooky1

Good morning, Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is it soup yet?


----------



## scareme

Win!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: And the round orange sqaush is zooming in for a WIN, WIN, WIN!


----------



## Spooky1

Pumpkin is no longer Last!


----------



## Zurgh

The win is mine.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Evening! Last!


----------



## Goblin

Another late night last!


----------



## debbie5

Good morning last! Slackers!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!
Off to do more cleaning.


----------



## Spooky1

Good morning!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes, it is


----------



## Zurgh

What a winning evening.


----------



## Goblin

Friday morning last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Spooky1

Happy Friday, Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I am now the last person here


----------



## Spooky1

You're first with me


----------



## Goblin

Starting out another weekend last.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Zurgh

Good day win!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Waiting the coffee cake to come out of the oven Last


----------



## highbury

Ding! It's ready. Why not fetch it and I'll hold last?


----------



## Spooky1

Watching Chiller Drive-in Theater with Last


----------



## Evil Andrew

Good night Moon, good night Last......


----------



## Goblin

Sunday morning last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Spooky1

The Ravens are winning, and so am I!


----------



## Zurgh

Pacific Noon last win!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Getting ready for Walking Dead Last


----------



## Spooky1

Win, just for the hell of it!


----------



## Goblin

Ending the weekend last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Spooky1

It's morning, I'll wait to decide if it's good or not.  Oh, I forgot. LAST!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Getting a bit fuzzy in your old age, eh?

(last)


----------



## Zurgh

Finned win.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Win


----------



## Spooky1

My last, last of the night.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I win again!


----------



## Goblin

Another late night last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Spooky1

Good morning, EQ!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good morning!


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Zzzlastzzz


----------



## Evil Andrew

Winner


----------



## Goblin

Naw, you're just in second place.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Spooky1

Good morning, forum folks!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Wednesday win!


----------



## Frightmaster-General

Yay! Last post! :laughvil:


----------



## Spooky1

Last, and now back to the lab with me!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

off with the shark pants pal...maybe nest time.


----------



## Spooky1

Shark pants do not go to work, they live a leisurely life at home. So last isn't in Shark pants at the moment!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Dee Beeeg Weeener


----------



## Goblin

Starting out Thanksgiving last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Happy Turkey Day! Last!


----------



## debbie5

Turkey [email protected] & last...


----------



## Spooky1

No turkey till tomorrow here in last.


----------



## Zurgh

Turkey homicide win!


----------



## Goblin

Black Friday last


----------



## Zurgh

The 'I should be sleeping now' win


----------



## Goblin

Late night win


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## debbie5

last and gassy!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Last and putting on my mask first, before assisting other passengers......


----------



## Zurgh

My turn at the wheel of win.


----------



## Goblin

Another weekend last


----------



## debbie5

Morning last! Slackers! WAKE UP! LOL..


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Zurgh

Good late morning win.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Last


----------



## Spooky1

Good evening, Last!


----------



## Goblin

Sunday morning last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Spooky1

Happy noon!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I am the lastest!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

except for me-est!


----------



## Goblin

Ending another weekend last


----------



## Evil Andrew

Master of my Domain


----------



## Goblin

Only till I got here


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Drago

Last................


----------



## Spooky1

Time for a cup of Last!


----------



## Evil Andrew

A pint of Last


----------



## RoxyBlue

A barrel of last!


----------



## Spooky1

Good night, Last!


----------



## Goblin

Last said goodnight.


----------



## tcass01

Good Morning, Last!


----------



## Spooky1

Good morning!


----------



## tcass01

clicked the "Last" botton to get here!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I win again!


----------



## tcass01

hey, I was "Last"


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not any more


----------



## Spooky1

Hi Honey


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi back:kisskin:


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Afternoon! Last!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Last blast


----------



## Goblin

Early morning last


----------



## debbie5

Sunshiney last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Windy Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Spooky1

A sunny good morning here in Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes, it is


----------



## Goblin

Another late night last


----------



## Zurgh

Win time.


----------



## Goblin

Nope

.......and to all a good night!


----------



## Zurgh

G'night Gobbster, sleep tight, and don't let the mini-purple radioactive 'gators bite.


----------



## debbie5

Morning has brrrooookkkeeennnnnnnnnn....


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Spooky1

Good morning!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good afternoon!


----------



## Spooky1

Good night, Last!


----------



## Goblin

Starting out the weekend last


----------



## Zurgh

win


----------



## scareme

Crawling back from the blackness to take the win. Thank you. Crawling back into the blackness now.


----------



## Goblin

Still last.....and you're not!


----------



## Zurgh

Re-win


----------



## Goblin

One last win.......Goodnight all


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Win


----------



## Spooky1

It's a beautiful view from last!


----------



## Evil Andrew

No, it's a snowy and 18* cold as heck Last


----------



## Zurgh

Win


----------



## Goblin

Sunday morning last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

The sun is shining here in Last Land


----------



## Spooky1

The Christmas light are out at "Last"


----------



## Evil Andrew

Win


----------



## Zurgh

Win 2.0


----------



## Goblin

Ending another weekend last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## debbie5

Last. Begone!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Mwahahahaha!


----------



## Spooky1

Win!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thank you, I think I shall


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last


----------



## Spooky1

I need a nap, Last


----------



## Drago

lost...lust...last!!!!


----------



## Zurgh

Winner


----------



## Evil Andrew

- 2° F and just getting colder. It continues to snow. Killed last today, will skin it tomorrow. Hard to find enough wood to burn to stay warm.


----------



## Zurgh

Re-winner


----------



## Goblin

I be last.............


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Spooky1

A warm & rainy Good morning, Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I win!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Win


----------



## Goblin

Another late night win


----------



## Zurgh

Quick win


----------



## Goblin

No you didn't!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good morning, EQ!


----------



## Spooky1

Good morning, ladies.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Goodnight, you moonlight ladies
Rockabye sweet baby James


----------



## Zurgh

Late night win PARTY!


----------



## Goblin

Last again!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Good Morning! Last.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Spooky1

Good morning from last, forum folks


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi, all!


----------



## Evil Andrew

W
i
n


----------



## Spooky1

Good night, last


----------



## scareme

I win!


----------



## Goblin

Last again.


----------



## debbie5

Good sunrise, Last!


----------



## Spooky1

Good morning, Last!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Winner


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not anymore


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Evening! Last!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Good evening to you too, former last.


----------



## Spooky1

Last! Now it's time to walk the dog.


----------



## debbie5

tired but last....


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sipping hot chocolate with Last


----------



## Zurgh

Wins last post!


----------



## Goblin

Friday night last


----------



## scareme

Win


----------



## debbie5

too early last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Spooky1

Good afternoon, last!


----------



## Goblin

Here I am......last again!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Spooky1

Win!


----------



## scareme

Win!


----------



## Zurgh

.Reverse win ┴ niw esreveR.


----------



## scareme

And I take the win back!


----------



## Zurgh

Ok


----------



## scareme

Hey, what's that over there? As Zurgh looks that way, scareme steals the win!


----------



## Zurgh

You mean this?


----------



## scareme

Your shoe's untied! I take back the win as Zurgh looks down.


----------



## Spooky1

I'll take last while you two bitch slap each other.


----------



## scareme

Hey Spooky1, what is that spot on your shirt? I grab win as Spooky1 looks down.


----------



## Zurgh

Extra bonus win.


----------



## scareme

I win as Zurgh and Spooky1 stand and gasp at my quick wit.


----------



## Zurgh

Gasp, win!


----------



## scareme

Win!


----------



## Zurgh

win?


----------



## Goblin

Not tonight, my dear!


----------



## debbie5

OH yes tonight!


----------



## scareme

Win!


----------



## Goblin

Time for bed. Goodnight all


----------



## Zurgh

Fishy win!


----------



## scareme

Dang it Zurgh, give that win back right now.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## scareme

Win!


----------



## debbie5

Mine.


----------



## Spooky1

Taking a day off in Last


----------



## Drago

Lastest!


----------



## Zurgh

Win!


----------



## scareme

I win!


----------



## Zurgh

Sneaky win!


----------



## scareme

I win again! I'm the winningest Okie on the forum!


----------



## Zurgh

I have a fish for a head win.


----------



## scareme

I head to the front of the class with this win.


----------



## Zurgh

Teachers pet win.


----------



## scareme

Run, run, as fast as you can. You can't catch me, I win.


----------



## Goblin

I trip you and take last away from you


----------



## scareme

Jack and Jill went up a hill to fetch a pail of water. I just fetched a win.


----------



## Goblin

Then you tripped and rolled back down the hill.......and I got last!


----------



## scareme

Little Miss Muffett sat on her tuffet, eating her curds and whey. I sat on my tuffet and won.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!

Hope your tuffet isn't too sore from me snatching last away.


----------



## Spooky1

Good morning


----------



## RoxyBlue

Georgie Porgie, puddin' and pie
Kissed the girls and made them cry
Then they all sued him for sexual harassment and had him sent him to prison for the remainder of his natural born days


And I win


----------



## The Pod

All this time and I'm finally last!


----------



## Spooky1

Times up, last is mine!


----------



## scareme

Win!


----------



## debbie5

Beat it, woman. Mine.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nah


----------



## Spooky1

Time to go home


----------



## Drago

heeeeyaaaa!


----------



## Goblin

Another late night last


----------



## scareme

And I win.


----------



## Goblin

In your dreams maybe


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Drago

Ahhhh at last!


----------



## Spooky1

First win of the day!


----------



## Zurgh

Win of the hour!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Your hour only lasted 15 minutes


----------



## Goblin

Your time is up too!


----------



## Zurgh

Minute win!


----------



## Goblin

I gave you 58 minutes.


----------



## Zurgh

That's like 57 extra bonus 1 minute wins!


----------



## debbie5

(tipping hat) Mornin', Ma'am....


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Spooky1

Good morning


----------



## RoxyBlue

I am so last


----------



## Spooky1

Last is going home.


----------



## Zurgh

Win just showed up, unannounced, at the door again.


----------



## Goblin

Yes, he was looking for me......and he found me!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## stagehand1975

I have always wanted to be last, if only just for a moment.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Your moment lasted an hour - my turn now


----------



## Spooky1

Two hours is enough for you to hold last!


----------



## Drago

Tag! I'm last!


----------



## Spooky1

The music stops and I have the Last chair!


----------



## scareme

I win! I win! Now you have to start again!


----------



## Spooky1

You can win again, once I go to sleep


----------



## scareme

Are you sleeping? Cause I'm winning.


----------



## debbie5

You better start WHINING cuz **I'm** WINNING!


----------



## scareme

Do I smell something burning? I take the win!


----------



## Goblin

Rainy Friday night last


----------



## scareme

Win


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Evening! Last!


----------



## Otaku

I usually don't enter things like this, but does this post mean that I win?


----------



## Spooky1

It means you won, as in past tense


----------



## Zurgh

Candy win.


----------



## Goblin

Sunday morning last


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Eight days before Christmas last....suddenly...I am craving milk...


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Spooky1

Happy Sunday, Last!


----------



## scareme

12:00 Win


----------



## Zurgh

Mine win!


----------



## scareme

Win


----------



## Zurgh

Niw?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

...and I win again


----------



## Goblin

Starting the week last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## debbie5

last


----------



## Drago

Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Last is a good place to be


----------



## Spooky1

I agree!


----------



## scareme

Win!


----------



## Drago

Laaaaaast!


----------



## Goblin

Yes I am


----------



## Drago

Sorry, up be not! Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Drago

mornin!


----------



## Spooky1

Top of the morning to ya!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Hi, honey


----------



## Drago

last!


----------



## Goblin

You were last


----------



## scareme

Win, but now I'm going to bed.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good morning, EQ!


----------



## Spooky1

Last for the moment!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Last moments are so fleeting, aren't they?


----------



## Spooky1

Last has fleeted back to me!


----------



## Drago

It is I, last!


----------



## Zurgh

Win.


----------



## Goblin

Yes I have


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Spooky1

Happy first morning of Winter!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Winter forgot to get cold



I win!


----------



## Drago

so do I!!


----------



## Spooky1

Mine now!


----------



## scareme

Win!


----------



## Goblin

Another late night last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Spooky1

Last, last of the day for me


----------



## Evil Andrew

Ahhhhh back in the saddle again


----------



## Goblin

Starting out the Christmas holidays last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Santa cookie WIN


----------



## Spooky1

Merry Christmas Eve, Last!


----------



## Goblin

First last of Christmas Day


----------



## Evil Queen

Merry Christmas! Last!


----------



## Spooky1

Ho, Ho, Ho, Last, Last, Last!


----------



## Goblin

You were last.......Ho! Ho! Ho!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Spooky1

After a busy weekend, relaxing in Last!


----------



## Goblin

Another late night last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Spooky1

Good morning


----------



## ededdeddy

I win now


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Almost time for lunch with the charming Last


----------



## Spooky1

Relaxing at home, in Last!


----------



## scareme

Win! Win! I did it again!


----------



## Evil Andrew

When win, you did it again ?


----------



## Spooky1

Last is mine again!


----------



## Goblin

.....and now it's mine!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## scareme

win


----------



## Spooky1

It's snowing in last


----------



## ededdeddy

it stopped here, but I win


----------



## RoxyBlue

It's cold here, but I win


----------



## scareme

It was in the 60's today, that makes me the winner.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Win


----------



## Goblin

Early Friday morning last


----------



## scareme

Win


----------



## Goblin

Nope. You're just next to last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Good evening Last


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: On the eve before New Year's eve last......


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Nope I'm last


----------



## Goblin

You were last


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Ha, ha...last again!!!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! My last last of 2011!


----------



## Spooky1

End of the year Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Twilight Zone marathon last


----------



## scareme

Win


----------



## Spooky1

Happy almost New Year, Last!


----------



## Goblin

The last last of 2011 and the first last of 2012!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning new year! Last!


----------



## Wildcat

After a year hiatus from winning.......I'm back!

PS. I win.


----------



## Spooky1

I'm here for my first Last of the year. Win!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Every year, Last give me more and more Wins


----------



## Wildcat

Here I sit in my chair, wondering what to do.
Now that I've made this posted, I'll take this win from you.
Now don't fret. There's still time, to post again you see.
However fruitless this act is, "cause it'll only come back to me.


PS. I win.


----------



## scareme

I win in 2012!


----------



## Goblin

Not when you're just next to last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Spooky1

Last day of vacation!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Spooky1 said:


> Last day of vacation!


Yuck - I'm making Last go to work for me tomorrow : (


----------



## Goblin

How about that......my 18,000 post is last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## ERVysther

Ah!! Another morning...at last!

Sorry Evil Queen, but your reign could not *last*! :googly:


----------



## Spooky1

Good chilly morning.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes, it is


----------



## Spooky1

Last again!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Master of my Domain


----------



## Goblin

Last again!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Spooky1

Good afternoon, Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I win


----------



## scareme

Win!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Big Winner!


----------



## Spooky1

My turn


----------



## scareme

Win


----------



## Spooky1

Hi scareme!


----------



## scareme

Hi Spooky1! Do you know who's winning? Me!


----------



## debbie5

I just whomped you back to NOT WINNING!


----------



## scareme

I don't think so. Win.


----------



## Goblin

Another late night win


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## stagehand1975

Last once again


----------



## RoxyBlue

You mean second to last once again


----------



## scareme

Win


----------



## Spooky1

good night, last!


----------



## Goblin

Last bids you goodnight.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi, EQ!


----------



## scareme

Winner!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes, I am, thanks!


----------



## scareme

What part of I'M the winner didn't you understand.


----------



## Spooky1

You're a winner to me scareme, but you're not Last!


----------



## Goblin

Neither are you


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## stagehand1975

There are a lot of important last in life, last word, last breath. But this last is the most important right now.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Right you are


----------



## Spooky1

Late afternoon Last!


----------



## stagehand1975

Last for dinner, I hope there's food left.


----------



## Spooky1

It's past Lasts bedtime


----------



## Goblin

Sunday morning last


----------



## Spooky1

Sunday afternoon, Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Afternoon! Last!


----------



## scareme

win


----------



## Evil Andrew

Winner


----------



## Spooky1

I'm last!


----------



## scareme

win


----------



## Goblin

Starting the week out last


----------



## scareme

I win!


----------



## stagehand1975

I wish I was last to get up this morning, just last to check in.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## stagehand1975

Went out the door and came back in last.


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Reading the Last post.


----------



## scareme

Win!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Cause' I'm a picker
I'm a grinner
I'm a lover
And I'm the Winner
playin' my music in the sun


----------



## Spooky1

It's been a busy day, and it ends in last!


----------



## scareme

I'm not a joker, but I'm a winner.


----------



## Goblin

You mean you were.


----------



## highbury

I'll take it from here...


----------



## stagehand1975

Its a stuffed last kind of mornng


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

There can only be one last


----------



## QueenRuby2002

An the power is mine!!! last!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Winner here


----------



## Wildcat

To quote a public meltdown genius "WINNING!!"


----------



## Evil Andrew

Win, again


----------



## Wildcat

Why thank you I think I will.
P.S. I win.


----------



## Spooky1

after moving the office and having no internet connection for days a work, I'll sneak in for a late win.


----------



## Goblin

Another late night last


----------



## stagehand1975

It's a better last this morning.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## PirateLady

Good afternoon last!!


----------



## Spooky1

It's a rainy afternoon here in last!


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Lazy afternoon here.


----------



## scareme

Win, I know, I should get to work.


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Mine!


----------



## scareme

Win! again


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Nope mine


----------



## scareme

Listen closely, I win.


----------



## QueenRuby2002

You wish I learnd from my 7 year-old this game is I win


----------



## scareme

What part of "I WIN" do you not understand?


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Your right I WIN!


----------



## scareme

Win! Win! I take it again!


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Easy come easy go


----------



## scareme

How did you know my nickname? I win.


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Easy? win


----------



## scareme

Because I wasn't. Win


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Sure but I still win


----------



## Evil Andrew

Winner du jour


----------



## scareme

Weiner


----------



## Evil Andrew

Schnitzel winner


----------



## Spooky1

Good night Last!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Last, I win again....hehehe (evil laugh)


----------



## Spooky1

He who laughs last .....


----------



## Goblin

Laughs best!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

The sun is shining in last place!


----------



## scareme

I win!


----------



## stagehand1975

Ok, here I am.last.


----------



## scareme

But I still win.


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Not when I win


----------



## scareme

Winner!


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Not


----------



## Spooky1

My turn!


----------



## Goblin

Times up!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## scareme

Good morning Evil Queen!


----------



## Spooky1

Hi Ladies!


----------



## scareme

Evening win.


----------



## Spooky1

Watching Fringe and winning!


----------



## Goblin

Watching Salem's Lot and winning!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Win


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Spooky1

Hello Saturday Last!


----------



## scareme

Hi Saturday loser.


----------



## Spooky1

Your last, will last, no longer!


----------



## Goblin

Sunday morning last!


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Even with the flu I'm still last


----------



## Lunatic

I'm last... for the moment.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## scareme

Win! Like I hope the Packers do today!


----------



## Spooky1

How about if the Ravens win first! Win!!!!!!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Win


----------



## Goblin

Starting out the week last.


----------



## PirateLady

Just me.... off work today LOL


----------



## RoxyBlue

Just me - at work today (dammit!)


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Afternoon! Last!


----------



## Spooky1

Day off, last!


----------



## scareme

OK, the Packers lost, but I'm still a winner.


----------



## Evil Andrew

OK, the last winner lost, but I'm still a Packer ........wait , that's not it..........


----------



## Spooky1

I win, just like the Ravens!


----------



## scareme

I'm a winner.


----------



## Goblin

Now the momment everyone has been waiting for.........I take last once again!


----------



## scareme

The moment's over.


----------



## Goblin

Oh look, I did it again!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good Morning, Evil Queen!


----------



## Spooky1

I'm late for my daily win!


----------



## Evil Andrew

W
i
n


----------



## Goblin

l
a
s
t


----------



## Spooky1

Good morning, Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm here now, so the rest of you can go home.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## scareme

Win!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Me win!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Me win. You no win.


----------



## Spooky1

You no last!


----------



## scareme

And the win comes back to me.


----------



## Goblin

Sorry, Last is mine again!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## scareme

Win


----------



## Spooky1

Last, and waiting to go home


----------



## scareme

I take back the win.


----------



## Evil Andrew

W i n


----------



## Spooky1

Good night, Last


----------



## Evil Andrew

Good Night, Moon


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

lol di you just moon Spooky1 lol

me next win


----------



## scareme

But you went to bed, so I win.


----------



## Goblin

Another late night last!


----------



## scareme

I win, but I'm going to bed, I know, this early.


----------



## Goblin

Last and I bid you goodnight!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Spooky1

Good morning, EQ!


----------



## RoxyBlue

It's midafternoon in last place


----------



## Spooky1

I ate too much for lunch, last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Go take a Tums while I take last.


----------



## scareme

Win!


----------



## Evil Andrew

In for the win.......


----------



## scareme

And down for the count!


----------



## Spooky1

I'll sneak in before Goblin takes last.


----------



## Goblin

I just took it.


----------



## scareme

I took it back.


----------



## Goblin

Time to call it a night. Nite All.


----------



## scareme

Night Night


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## scareme

Win


----------



## RoxyBlue

Another win!


----------



## Spooky1

Nice view here in last!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Last is mine


----------



## Goblin

Sunday morning last.


----------



## scareme

win


----------



## Goblin

Yes, I did that too!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Last


----------



## Spooky1

Happy Sunday, Last!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Winner


----------



## Spooky1

I win, unlike my Ravens


----------



## scareme

Weiner! Hey, that sounds good.


----------



## Goblin

Last and I are watching Practicl Magic


----------



## stagehand1975

Lasr


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## scareme

Win!


----------



## Spooky1

I'm here of my daily win!


----------



## Evil Andrew

It's another win for me !


----------



## Goblin

A very short win!


----------



## scareme

I've got a tall win!


----------



## Goblin

Oh really? You're about to have your night ruined for you!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

A good, sunny morning it is!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Hello last!


----------



## scareme

I'm a winner!


----------



## Spooky1

Almost time to go home, I call that a win!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Good night Last!


----------



## scareme

Good night Spooky J.


----------



## Goblin

I'm here and I'm last!


----------



## OtisDriftwood

Mmm cinnamon toast crunch! I love breakfast. Oh yeah i'm last!


----------



## Spooky1

Good morning, Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Last has left you again


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Spooky1

Last is back were it belongs, with me!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Win win win


----------



## Goblin

Last for the night.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good morning, Ms Queen


----------



## Spooky1

I'm late for my daily last.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Win win


----------



## Goblin

Lo and behold, I'm last again!


----------



## scareme

Good night.


----------



## SPOOKY J

Come on Last lets get some coffee.


----------



## Spooky1

Good morning, Last!


----------



## OtisDriftwood

Happy Friday!  Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Lovely day here in last place


----------



## SPOOKY J

Lunch at Last!


----------



## Evil Andrew

win


----------



## Spooky1

Late last!


----------



## Goblin

Starting out the weekend last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Spooky1

Good morning, last!


----------



## Goblin

Sunday morning last.


----------



## SPOOKY J

Hello all! Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Evil Andrew

W
i
n


----------



## Spooky1

Good night. Win!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Goodnight, moon


----------



## Spooky1

Did you just moon me? Due to rude behavior, I'll take Last back.


----------



## Goblin

Another late night last.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Good afternoon. Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Time to go home last


----------



## Spooky1

Been home all day, Last!


----------



## Goblin

Another late night last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Spooky1

Good morning, EQ!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good morning!


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Nope it's after noon.


----------



## SPOOKY J

Hello Last!


----------



## Spooky1

Almost time to go home, at Last!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Laster winner


----------



## Goblin

First last of February.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Spooky1

Evening, Last!


----------



## scareme

Win


----------



## Goblin

Another late night last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Spooky1

Good morning, Win!


----------



## scareme

Win!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good morning, Scareme!


----------



## Spooky1

Good night ladies!


----------



## Goblin

Another late night last


----------



## SPOOKY J

Good Morning All! Last...


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi, Spooky J!


(last)


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Spooky1

Good morning, ladies!


----------



## scareme

Win!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Last but not Least


----------



## Spooky1

Good night, Last!


----------



## Goblin

Last bids you Good Night.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## scareme

I win! Now give me a prize.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Here's your prize !


----------



## Spooky1

Last isn't looking so good.


----------



## Goblin

Sunday morning last


----------



## SPOOKY J

Good Morning, Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Superbowl Sunday Morning! Last!


----------



## Spooky1

Good day, Last!


----------



## scareme

Win!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Win Win


----------



## Spooky1

Super Bowl time, and Last!


----------



## Goblin

Starting the week out last.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## OtisDriftwood

Mmmm salad. Last!


----------



## scareme

Win!


----------



## Spooky1

Day off, Last!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Win


----------



## Spooky1

Good night, Last!


----------



## Goblin

Last decided to stay up and wait for me.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I win


----------



## Spooky1

My turn!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Done Won


----------



## Goblin

Another late night last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Spooky1

Good Afternoon, Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I see you


----------



## Evil Andrew

I see you were formerly last


----------



## Spooky1

Time for bed, win


----------



## Goblin

Yet another late night win!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Spooky1

Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I see a pattern here...


----------



## Evil Andrew

My win


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats on second to last, Andrew!


----------



## Goblin

Looks like it's another late night last for me.


----------



## Spooky1

Good morning. I'm the first last of the morning!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Now you're the first last to be second to last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Spooky1

Good night, last!


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Still up last


----------



## Goblin

Friday night last


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Mine again last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Spooky1

Hello Winter, at Last!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Hello Walls


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good afternoon, all


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Gooooooood Afternoooooon! Last.


----------



## Spooky1

Hello, Last!


----------



## QueenRuby2002

goodbye last


----------



## Spooky1

Good Night, last!


----------



## Goblin

Starting out the week last


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Kid gets up to earily for school Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Coffee mug is empty last


----------



## Spooky1

Last!


----------



## QueenRuby2002

I'm always last


----------



## scareme

But I always win!


----------



## Spooky1

I'm the last to win!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Win


----------



## Goblin

Valentine's Day last.


----------



## SPOOKY J

Good Morning Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Happy Valentine's Day! Last!


----------



## Spooky1

Good morning, Valentine Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Evil Bunny Last!


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Last (^They have sharp pointy teeth!)


----------



## Spooky1

Are those the bones of Last?


----------



## Goblin

Another late night last!


----------



## scareme

Win!


----------



## Goblin

You think so, do you?


----------



## SPOOKY J

Good Morning All! Last.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good afternoon, haunt peeps!


----------



## Spooky1

Hello, Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hello, formerly last


----------



## Evil Andrew

Win Win Win


----------



## RoxyBlue

Rookies...


----------



## Evil Andrew

Rockies.....


----------



## RoxyBlue

Amateurs....


----------



## Spooky1

Compared to you, maybe.


----------



## Goblin

Since I was passing through I thought I'd pick up last!


----------



## scareme

Win!


----------



## Goblin

No......but you came close!


----------



## scareme

I'm still winning.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## scareme

Would you guys leave my win alone?


----------



## SPOOKY J

Um.. your Win?


----------



## Spooky1

Hello Last, did you miss me?


----------



## Goblin

Friday morning last


----------



## scareme

Winning again.


----------



## Goblin

How can you be "winning" when I'm last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Spooky1

I'm enjoying a sunny day off, in Last


----------



## RoxyBlue

Mwahaha!


----------



## Goblin

Starting out the weekend last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## scareme

Win, again.


----------



## Spooky1

Sunny Saturday Last!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Big Win


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Sorry Evil A but I win


----------



## Goblin

Sunday morning last


----------



## scareme

Winning!


----------



## Goblin

You are?


----------



## scareme

Yes.


----------



## Goblin

Too bad I have to ruin it for you!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## QueenRuby2002

last


----------



## Spooky1

My turn to win!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Walking Dead Win


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Thank god for TVo win


----------



## Spooky1

Presidents day win!


----------



## Goblin

Snowy night last


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Chainsaw carvers last


----------



## Petronilla

No. You just won second place.


----------



## QueenRuby2002

But I steal first


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Last


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!


----------



## scareme

Win!


----------



## Spooky1

Good afternoon, Last!


----------



## scareme

Win!


----------



## Lunatic

Lost again.... Damn it!


----------



## Spooky1

Good Evening! Last.


----------



## Goblin

Another late night last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm baaaaaack!


----------



## Spooky1

Last and watching the original War of the Worlds!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Go to bed while I take last


----------



## Goblin

Yet another late night last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Spooky1

A late Good Morning, Last


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Yay they fixed my Internet. Last


----------



## RoxyBlue

Helloooooooo


----------



## Spooky1

bonjour, last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Night! Last!


----------



## Goblin

Thursday morning last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good morning, Evil Queen


----------



## Spooky1

Almost time to go home, Last!


----------



## Evil Andrew

The Last Resort


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Night! Last!


----------



## Spooky1

Good night Queenie. Last!


----------



## Goblin

Back for anothe big heaping helping of last!


----------



## scareme

win


----------



## RoxyBlue

Now I win


----------



## Spooky1

Me too!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last


----------



## Evil Andrew

Win
Win
Win


----------



## Goblin

Starting out the weekend last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Last, until the next


----------



## Goblin

Sunday morning last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Spooky1

Sunny Sunday, Last!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Walking Dead Last


----------



## Goblin

What can I say? I'm last and you're not!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Spooky1

Good morning, Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hear an echo


----------



## scareme

Just like at the casino, I win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Just like the IRS, I take your winnings


----------



## Spooky1

What's yours is mine!


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, more like what's yours is mine and what's mine is mine


----------



## scareme

Win!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Master of my domain


----------



## scareme

True, but I win.


----------



## Goblin

Nope, but you came close.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Good Afternoon, I win!


----------



## Spooky1

Hello, Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Time for a late afternoon win


----------



## scareme

Win!


----------



## RoxyBlue

You lose, I win


----------



## Evil Queen

Last has been left alone too long, he missed me.


----------



## Spooky1

Time for last to come with me!


----------



## Evil Andrew

King of the castle


----------



## scareme

It's so easy to win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes, it is


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Spooky1

It's raining on Last here.


----------



## Goblin

Middle of the week last


----------



## SPOOKY J

Good Morning! Last..


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good morning, Spooky J


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## scareme

Win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

What's Belfry doing over there?

Made you look - I win!


----------



## scareme

But I looked back and took the win!


----------



## Spooky1

I'll take last off your hands


----------



## Evil Andrew

My baloney has a first name, it's H-O-M-E-R


----------



## Goblin

Friday morning last


----------



## QueenRuby2002

I can't sleep so I win


----------



## Goblin

Still here still last!


----------



## Halloween_Anna

not anymore. and warning - this is a 10 minute video. WINNING!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Halloween_Anna

Lunchtime! LAST!


----------



## Evil Andrew

got some chinese for lunch - WonTon Win !


----------



## Spooky1

Sushi lunch, Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Indian food last


----------



## Evil Andrew

Big Win


----------



## Spooky1

It's late here in Last!


----------



## Halloween_Anna

Not as late as it is here stressing about tomorrow's meeting win.


----------



## Goblin

Another weekend last


----------



## scareme

Win


----------



## Evil Queen

Last!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Winner


----------



## Spooky1

Good night, last!


----------



## Goblin

Sunday morning last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Spooky1

Time for last to have some new scenery.


----------



## Goblin

Starting out the week last


----------



## Halloween_Anna

Win from the train!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Halloween_Anna

Good Morning!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Hello Last!


----------



## Spooky1

Good evening,Last


----------



## Evil Andrew

The Big Winner


----------



## Goblin

Evil Andrew said:


> The Big Winer


That's cause you're not last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Spooky1

Good morning forum, Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I win


----------



## Nick Nefarious

Nope.


----------



## Halloween_Anna

Next!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Mwahaha!


----------



## Spooky1

Last is having a quiet night


----------



## Halloween_Anna

Last is late logging in, but up at 5am!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

The sun is up and so am I


----------



## Evil Andrew

Major Win


----------



## Goblin

I outrank you......I'm General Win


----------



## SPOOKY J

Good Morning Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Spooky1

Good evening, Last!


----------



## Goblin

Good morning! Last again!


----------



## Halloween_Anna

Random win!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Good afternoon Last!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Countdown to Weekend WIN


----------



## RoxyBlue

Trying not to forget to set the clocks forward this weekend win


----------



## Spooky1

I Spring into Last!


----------



## Goblin

Starting out the weekend last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I blow my nose and win


----------



## Spooky1

I win while watching Beast from 20,000 Fathoms


----------



## N. Fantom

I win while starting construction for twenty twelve


----------



## Evil Andrew

In for the WIN


----------



## Goblin

Sunday morning last!


----------



## aquariumreef

3:00 winner!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Win


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Spooky1

Daylight savings time, win!


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Just stopped by to WIN.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Just stopped by to take back the win


----------



## Evil Andrew

Thanks for keeping Last fed and aired while I was out today : )


----------



## Spooky1

I'm locking last away! It's mine, I tell you, mine, mine , mine! :googly:


----------



## Goblin

Starting off the week last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hey, what's last doing here all by itself? Perhaps I shall take it home.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

You can take it with your cane old lady


----------



## RoxyBlue

I shall now have to beat you with my cane, young whippersnapper:googly:

And I win!


----------



## N. Fantom

Ha you call him young! He's so old that the big bang was because he farted in front of a match! BTW i win


----------



## Ramonadona

I'm slow enough that this game makes me the winner!


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Winner winner chicken dinner.


----------



## N. Fantom

It's too late for a chicken dinner but just the right time for me to win.


----------



## Spooky1

I win on a borrowed laptop!


----------



## N. Fantom

I win watching Family Guy


----------



## Goblin

Another late night last.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good morning, cup of pumpkin spice coffee


----------



## Spooky1

Good morning, Last!


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

I'm the wiener!


----------



## N. Fantom

Yes you are a wiener but i'm a winner!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not at all


----------



## Goblin

Yet another late night last!


----------



## Ramonadona

Love this...every time I get here...I'M A WINNER! LOL.


----------



## Halloween_Anna

Last winner!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Make way for the true winner


----------



## Spooky1

It's a beautiful day here in Last!


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

The most amazing win of all is right here, right now.


----------



## N. Fantom

Yep right here and right after your last post. I'm a winner!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Wiener


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Feeling mighty superior about now.


----------



## N. Fantom

Did you mean superior or inferior because I just won.


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

That would be superior....win, winning, won.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Done Won


----------



## Hairazor

Me, me, me, me


----------



## N. Fantom

Not you, not you, not you, not you.


----------



## Spooky1

Gone with the Win!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Frankly, my dear, I don't give a damn...because I WON!


----------



## Goblin

Another late night last!


----------



## N. Fantom

A before school win.


----------



## Ramonadona

Another old school win!


----------



## RoxyBlue

A "sitting at my desk at work posting here instead of doing something useful" win


----------



## N. Fantom

Winning with all of my neighborhood friends.


----------



## Spooky1

Wandering about aimlessly in last!


----------



## N. Fantom

Removing viruses from my computer while winning.


----------



## Ramonadona

After supper belching WIN!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Eating pie and winning


----------



## Goblin

Friday morning last!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

almost last


----------



## Ramonadona

Getting ready for eye Doc appt. win.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Evil Queen is like the morning sun - always nice to see


Oh, and I win


----------



## N. Fantom

In the words of a crazy drunk, Duh, winning!


----------



## Hairazor

Duh! Not!


----------



## N. Fantom

How dare you say that to me! I've got tigers blood!


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

NIW < winning in backward mode


----------



## Ramonadona

Prop-making break win


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Should be working on prop win


----------



## Ramonadona

Happy St. Patty's Day Win!


----------



## Evil Queen

Happy St. Patrick's Day! Last!


----------



## Spooky1

Time for a whiskey and a win!


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Killians Irish Red for the win!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Seeing Leprachauns and hearing pipes win


----------



## N. Fantom

Celebrating St. Patty's day by watching the Leprechaun movies and winning


----------



## RoxyBlue

Celebrating St Paddy's Day with a shot of Nyquil


----------



## N. Fantom

That NyQuil knocked you out and let me swoop in for the win.


----------



## Goblin

Sunday morning last


----------



## scareme

win


----------



## Goblin

Nope. Not even close!


----------



## Ramonadona

Early morning getting ready for work win


----------



## Intrepid

Ha! Got it.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## N. Fantom

Last again.


----------



## Hairazor

That is an early morning, but too early, I win


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

A pre-Walking Dead win!


----------



## Intrepid

Your loss is my win!


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Your win is now your loss because now it is my win making it your loss.


----------



## RoxyBlue

What?

I win


----------



## Intrepid

Sadly, you have it all backwards. The win is all mine as you can see.


----------



## N. Fantom

The only thing I see is me winning.


----------



## Intrepid

Ah, how wrong you are about that.


----------



## Intrepid

That's not going to happen.


----------



## N. Fantom

What's not going to happen, you winning? Your right dat aint gona happen.


----------



## Evil Andrew

A Michonne's katana season finale Last.......


----------



## Intrepid

Thank you for the intro to my win.


----------



## Spooky1

I keep the win in Maryland


----------



## Ramonadona

Good Morning HF...off to work WIN.


----------



## Intrepid

Back where the win belongs


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

It's a beautiful day here in last place


----------



## Ramonadona

Yes, you're right RoxyBlue......very nice here.


----------



## N. Fantom

Even nicer here.


----------



## RoxyBlue

But absolutely the best here


----------



## aquariumreef

Lies! All lies!


----------



## N. Fantom

Yep it's all lies because i'm last!


----------



## Hairazor

Last is over rated unless it is ME


----------



## scareme

win


----------



## Intrepid

*does the happy win dance*


----------



## aquariumreef

Does it better.


----------



## Intrepid

Does it longer


----------



## Evil Andrew

W
i
n


----------



## Intrepid

N
o
t


----------



## aquariumreef

I'm so hot.


----------



## Goblin

But not last!


----------



## Intrepid

Donuts, coffee and the win!


----------



## Evil Queen

First day of Spring! Last!


----------



## scareme

Win


----------



## N. Fantom

After school win!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Don't have to go to school anymore win


----------



## N. Fantom

^Your lucky. Win


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Yes but I still win


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Last place winner


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hmmmm......


----------



## Evil Andrew

Hmmmmm.........


----------



## N. Fantom

Hmmmmmmm, No wait! NO MORE HMMMMMMMMMMMMMING! I figured it out! I'M THE WINNER!!!!!!


----------



## Hairazor

It's been a long day but now I win


----------



## PirateLady

I win,,,, can't sleep


----------



## Intrepid

A good night win


----------



## aquariumreef

Cooking channel winner winner chicken dinner on a spinner with a linner.


----------



## Goblin

Mid week last!


----------



## Halloween_Anna

Last train to win!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

(winner)


----------



## SPOOKY J

Hello Last!


----------



## QueenRuby2002

My feet hurt and I'm last.


----------



## scareme

Win


----------



## RoxyBlue

You lose


----------



## Wildcat

I let you win for a while,
But I was gone you see.

Now I'm back with a smile, 
and this win belongs to me.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Roses are red
Violets are blue
I take the win
Away from you


----------



## Spooky1

I'm back for a win!


----------



## N. Fantom

Hickory dickory dock, I win. (I'm not very good with rhymes)


----------



## scareme

The mouse ran up the clock, I win (I don't know, I think it's catchy)


----------



## N. Fantom

The clock struck twelve, I win (I agree scareme, I think that this will be the new nursery rhyme craze for children with over competitive parents)


----------



## Wildcat

The mouse said I WIN!


----------



## N. Fantom

Did he say that you win or did he say that I win


----------



## Wildcat

No no he said I win.


----------



## N. Fantom

I as in N. Fantom that is


----------



## scareme

blah blah blah

scareme wins


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

woka woka woka WIN


----------



## N. Fantom

One to many waka's i think, win


----------



## RoxyBlue

Really, people, how childish


And I win, win, WIN! Mwahahahaha!


----------



## N. Fantom

You call that an evil laugh, now this is an evil laugh HeHe Haahaha mwahhaaaahaha ahhhhhhhhaahahahaha (coughs violently)


----------



## Evil Andrew

Sin Win


----------



## scareme

Easy win


----------



## Goblin

Late night last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Winner!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Think so, do you?


----------



## Halloween_Anna

Last winner, right this second!


----------



## N. Fantom

No right this second


----------



## scareme

win


----------



## N. Fantom

Uhm i dont think so


----------



## scareme

Try not to think about, I win.


----------



## Spooky1

last!


----------



## scareme

Win!


----------



## Goblin

No......but you were close!


----------



## Zurgh

Welcome back win!!!


----------



## Goblin

Thank you!


----------



## scareme

No, thank you.


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Oh your all so kind.


----------



## Halloween_Anna

Morning last this second!


----------



## QueenRuby2002

and me for the win!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Last blasts past


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Hairazor

Me! Me! Me!


----------



## Wildcat

Me you cry three times in a row,
As I sweep in from below.

Taking this win I am you see,
For it has always belonged to me.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Last win casts sin


----------



## Spooky1

Last, for this moment in time!


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Two minutes of win for Spooky


----------



## Goblin

Starting out the weekend last!


----------



## scareme

Win!


----------



## Ramonadona

Now me WIN!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## scareme

I win! I want my prize.


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

W
i
n
n
e
r


----------



## Ramonadona

It's a Good nite all WIN


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Very good night...yes I just won.


----------



## N. Fantom

TWO! FOUR! SIX! EIGHT! WHO DO WE APPRECIATE?!?! not you because I won


----------



## scareme

Not any longer.


----------



## N. Fantom

Nope, still me


----------



## scareme

Look again!


----------



## Goblin

Sunday morning last


----------



## Zurgh

Rainy win!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## N. Fantom

Ugh, up way earlier than my normal 3 'o' clock. Well since im up already, might as well steel that win from you EQ.


----------



## Spooky1

Rainy Sunday, win!


----------



## Wildcat

But you tired to soon so allow me to take this win off your shoulders.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Rockies 5 , Reds 2 in 7th for the WIN


----------



## Zurgh

Win!


----------



## Goblin

Ending the weekend last!


----------



## scareme

win


----------



## Goblin

Nope, not even close!


----------



## Halloween_Anna

Early morning last-east coast style.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here I am!


----------



## Spooky1

Win, now I'm off to get new tires.


----------



## N. Fantom

Hope you get those new tires quickly because you need to move out of my spot as last.


----------



## Spooky1

I drive back into Last with my new tires


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Good to be last.


----------



## scareme

Better to win.


----------



## Zurgh

Winning isn't everything win.


----------



## scareme

Win win again


----------



## Zurgh

Double bonus win w/chocolate icing


----------



## Goblin

Yes, I am last once again!


----------



## scareme

win


----------



## Goblin

Gonna call it a night........oh yeah.........LAST!


----------



## scareme

Gobby, go to bed. Win.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Good morning folks! Last!


----------



## Spooky1

Good morning!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi, honey


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

L.p.w.


----------



## scareme

That didn't last long.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Long Last


----------



## scareme

Short win!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Less filling


----------



## Intrepid

Move over, the new winner is here.


----------



## Goblin

Another late night last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Good Morning Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Say hello to the new last


----------



## Spooky1

Time to go home at "last"


----------



## N. Fantom

Yep that's right, go home spooky


----------



## Goblin

You might as well go too Fantom.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good morning, Evil Queen


----------



## N. Fantom

I've never been much of a morning person.


----------



## Spooky1

Good evening, Last!


----------



## scareme

Win!


----------



## N. Fantom

Slimidy Jimidy Winidy


----------



## Zurgh

HAHAHA! Mine for at least seconds! WIN!!!


----------



## Goblin

Friday morning last.


----------



## Zurgh

Yo, Goblin, whie fire you qll et0rb


----------



## Goblin

Have no idea what you said................But I'm Last!


----------



## Intrepid

Read my lip.... I'm last!


----------



## scareme

I win


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

If only winning the lottery were this easy....


----------



## N. Fantom

RoxyBlue said:


> If only winning the lottery were this easy....


Then i'd be a millionare


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Last place waiting for lottery numbers.


----------



## Zurgh

Friday evening win


----------



## scareme

I win! I win! Saddly, not the lotto.


----------



## Goblin

You didn't win Last either.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## scareme

Win


----------



## N. Fantom

Just woke up in the winners spot


----------



## Zurgh

Somnambulist win, zzzz


----------



## Evil Andrew

Master of my domain........


----------



## scareme

Win


----------



## Evil Andrew

Win win


----------



## Hairazor

A big goodnight Win


----------



## Zurgh

Win-a-lot bonus win


----------



## Goblin

Sunday morning last


----------



## Zurgh

No


----------



## Ramonadona

Yep, Sunday morning win


----------



## Goblin

You almost made it too!


----------



## N. Fantom

April fools goblin, You didn't win, I did


----------



## scareme

Win!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Merry Christmas!


----------



## scareme

Alright, I lose.


----------



## Evil Andrew

WIn


----------



## Spooky1

Just thought I'd stroll in some last.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Lastest


----------



## Zurgh

Analog win


----------



## scareme

Just a simple win.


----------



## Goblin

Monday morning last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## PirateLady

Just dropped by to win!


----------



## Spooky1

Afternoon, Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I win while you're out picking up spiky balls of death


----------



## Zurgh

Calculated win


----------



## Evil Andrew

Miscalculated


----------



## Spooky1

Last at math!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Total gut feeling win


----------



## Evil Andrew

Beer gut win


----------



## scareme

win


----------



## Goblin

Another late night last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Good Morning Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I see a pattern here....


----------



## Spooky1

Time to go home, Last!


----------



## scareme

I am home, a winner.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Beeg Weener


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, you beeeg loser


----------



## Spooky1

Last winner!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Beeg Seener, Last Weener


----------



## Zurgh

Ima Winner...


----------



## Goblin

I have the last post.....so I win!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Good Morning Last!


----------



## Blackrose1978

Last


----------



## Spooky1

Good Morning, Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nyuck, nyuck, nyuck


----------



## scareme

Winning is so easy, I can do it several times a day.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Just in time for 
Last


----------



## scareme

Win again!


----------



## Spooky1

Good night, Last!


----------



## smileyface4u23

I'm still awake...so I can be last...


----------



## Goblin

Another late night last.


----------



## Intrepid

...gives way to an earlier morning win!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Good Morning Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning Spooky J! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

La la la!


----------



## Spooky1

Happy Thursday, Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Right behind you


----------



## scareme

Win!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


----------



## Spooky1

My turn to take last from you


----------



## Evil Andrew

Taking Last from behind


----------



## Zurgh

Quarter win


----------



## scareme

Is everyone jealous of my winning?


----------



## Goblin

I'm last and you're not!


----------



## scareme

Oh really


----------



## Zurgh

not what?


----------



## scareme

What not


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Spooky1

Sick ad last


----------



## RoxyBlue

Well and last


----------



## Spooky1

my brain hurt here in last


----------



## Wildcat

Rest your brain. I'll take the win.


----------



## scareme

I'll take it back


----------



## Evil Andrew

Watching Rockies season opener - and I WIN


----------



## RoxyBlue

Watching the forum and I win!


----------



## scareme

Watching the paint on the walls dry and I win!


----------



## Spooky1

The Orioles are undefeated, Win!


----------



## Zurgh

Blinded by... THE WIN!


----------



## Goblin

Starting the Easter Weekend last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Good Morning Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Spooky1

Good afternoon, Last!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Win


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thanks, I think I will


----------



## Spooky1

Good night, Last!


----------



## scareme

Winner!


----------



## Goblin

Go to bed Scareme or the Easter Bunny won't leave you anything!


----------



## scareme

OK, if you insist, I'll take the win.


----------



## Goblin

The Easter Bunny left me a lifetime supply of last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Easter Morning! Last!


----------



## Spooky1

Happy Easter, Win!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Happy Gorgeous Easter Day win!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Win


----------



## Spooky1

Last!


----------



## Goblin

Ending the Easter weekend last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Good Morning Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Spooky1

Good Morning "last" day of my long weekend.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I win at work


----------



## Halloween_Anna

Noon win!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Time to go home eventually win


----------



## Spooky1

Doing the taxes in last!


----------



## ededdeddy

I win sitting on my couch with my cell phone


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi, Ed! You just lost


----------



## Evil Andrew

Win


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hang it up


----------



## Evil Andrew

Just as I swoop in for a second helping of WIN?


----------



## ededdeddy

But I win now


----------



## Goblin

Another late night last!


----------



## ededdeddy

Now a morning win for me


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Haunted Hot Sauce

Sweeeeeeeet Sweet Vic-tory!!! Yeah!!!


----------



## Spooky1

Good morning, Win!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I win - yay!


----------



## ededdeddy

I win now


----------



## Haunted Hot Sauce

Would you like fries with that WIN!? Why yes! Yes I would!


----------



## ededdeddy

Fries denied. I win again


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yer outta practice, Ed


----------



## ededdeddy

But yet here I am again


----------



## RoxyBlue

And here you lose again


----------



## ededdeddy

But winning again


----------



## Evil Andrew

Keep trying : )


----------



## RoxyBlue

You, too


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

Duh Winning!


----------



## ededdeddy

You are now losing


----------



## Spooky1

You know how that feels, don't you.


----------



## Evil Queen

Surprise I'm last in the evening!


----------



## Zurgh

Last minute win steal...


----------



## Evil Queen

Stole it back!


----------



## ededdeddy

Nope me again


----------



## Goblin

I just took last away from you Me.


----------



## Ramonadona

Last and first all in one post!


----------



## ededdeddy

Early morning win


----------



## Haunted Hot Sauce

Did you hear that? I think I just saw that chair move...I feel a presence...it must be the ghost of WIN!!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Spooky1

All for one, and me in Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I see Spooky1


----------



## Spooky1

I'll see you at home, Roxy! Win!


----------



## Zurgh

Winning win...


----------



## Evil Queen

Another evening last for me.


----------



## N. Fantom

uhm sorry no, im winning


----------



## Evil Andrew

Major Win


----------



## N. Fantom

The only thing you major in is losing.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Major Win Win- I dominate again...


----------



## N. Fantom

You dominate the loser circle.


----------



## Zurgh

Dog pile on the win!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Ahhh, the buzzing of flies.....


----------



## N. Fantom

You hear flies because i just tossed you into the trash bin of loserdum


----------



## Evil Andrew

Did you hear something ?


----------



## N. Fantom

Yep it was you moving out of my winners spot


----------



## Zurgh

Loss is a loss is a loss, win...


----------



## N. Fantom

Your right, a loss is a loss is a loss and your losing


----------



## Spooky1

I think it's time for an adult to take the win!


----------



## The Halloween Lady

^I guess old ladies qualify... thanks


----------



## Goblin

Well, looks like I'm last once again!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sun is up and I'm in last place


----------



## ededdeddy

Now it is me


----------



## RoxyBlue

But I return and pry the win from your grasping fingers


----------



## Spooky1

I gently remove last from you.


----------



## Zurgh

More slippery than a greased photon be this win...


----------



## ededdeddy

Winner right here


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, right here


----------



## Spooky1

Last is left with me!


----------



## Zurgh

But now it's all right...


----------



## Goblin

Friday morning last!


----------



## aquariumreef

weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Goblin

last!!!!


----------



## Halloween_Anna

Wake up y'all LAST!!! 
I'm riding that train..
Oh, better song- It's Friday, Friday...sing it Rebecca!


----------



## Spooky1

Happy Friday the 13th, Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Winner!


----------



## Zurgh

Winner?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


----------



## Spooky1

Yup


----------



## SterchCinemas

Never.


----------



## scareme

Win!


----------



## SterchCinemas

Like I said: Never.


----------



## scareme

Like I said, win.


----------



## Zurgh

Those Elmos saw me sneaking through the portal with the win...


----------



## SterchCinemas

Ha. Nice reference, Zurgh. But, sadly for you, Im taking the win.  Thats all folks!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Last Blast


----------



## scareme

Win twin!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Win spin


----------



## SterchCinemas

Win twinkie. I dont know, but now im in the mood for a twinkie...


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Spooky1

A beautiful Saturday for a win!


----------



## Zurgh

It is, isn't it!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Last


----------



## Spooky1

New and improved, Last!


----------



## Goblin

Sunday morning last


----------



## scareme

I want some twizlers win.


----------



## Goblin

You some twizlers to win?


----------



## scareme

Do you have any to share? I win.


----------



## Goblin

Do I have any with hair? Nooooooooooooo


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Spooky1

Good afternoon, Last!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Fried rice and shrimp Last


----------



## ededdeddy

Win


----------



## RoxyBlue

Wheeeee!


----------



## Evil Andrew

W
i
n


----------



## Goblin

No, but you were close!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Perfect day for a win


----------



## Spooky1

Day off win!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Winner


----------



## RoxyBlue

What a coincidence....


----------



## aquariumreef

I'll say!


----------



## scareme

win


----------



## ededdeddy

Winner


----------



## aquariumreef

Weinner


----------



## Evil Andrew

Whiner


----------



## Hairazor

This just proves LAST is best!


----------



## scareme

Whining Weinner!


----------



## aquariumreef

I've


----------



## scareme

Win again


----------



## Goblin

Yes, I'm last once again!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Morning, all!


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Mine!!!!!!!!!!111


----------



## scareme

My win.


----------



## Goblin

Yep! Another late night last!


----------



## scareme

Win


----------



## Goblin

You almost made it too!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Evil Queen = morning win....for ME!


----------



## Spooky1

A rainy win for me!


----------



## QueenRuby2002

La La Lalala La La lala


----------



## Hairazor

It's nice to hit the hay with a win under your belt


----------



## Evil Andrew

Deck the Halls Win?


----------



## scareme

My win.


----------



## Hairazor

Well I haven't actually made it to bed yet, win!


----------



## Goblin

Another late night last


----------



## N. Fantom

Technically, it would be an early morning last for me


----------



## Goblin

My last last of the night.....Goodnight all!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Spooky1

Good morning, win!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Hola


----------



## RoxyBlue

Que pasa?


----------



## Spooky1

My turn!


----------



## Goblin

Friday morning last


----------



## SPOOKY J

Happy Friday! Last!!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## aquariumreef

Boya!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Go transpose some music


----------



## Spooky1

Win while sitting outside on the patio and drinking a bloody mary


----------



## Goblin

Starting the weekend out last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Saturday morning 10:00 last!


----------



## Spooky1

A win that won't last!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Major Win


----------



## Spooky1

Last while watching Wolfman Mac


----------



## Goblin

I prefer Svenghoulie, he's showing Dracula's Daughter!


----------



## aquariumreef

I'm confused so I win most.


----------



## Goblin

Sunday morning last


----------



## aquariumreef

Win!


----------



## Goblin

It's still Sunday morning and I'm still last!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Not any more, now I AM LAST!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Spooky1

A rainy Sunday, Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes, it is


----------



## Evil Andrew

Last Win


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Sorry Andrew, you meant next to last win...I am the last so I WIN!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Last Win : )


----------



## Spooky1

Win Last!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Lasty-last-last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Don't think so


----------



## Goblin

Starting out another week last


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: No coffee Monday morning last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Winning is good


----------



## Spooky1

Good morning, Last!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Good afternoon, coming up on 5:00 last...


----------



## Spooky1

Evening last


----------



## aquariumreef

Not for long


----------



## Evil Andrew

Every time I stop in, I WIN!
Every time I walk past, I'm last !


----------



## scareme

Win


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Spooky1

Good morning, Ladies


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi, honey


----------



## Goblin

Dropped by to make sure last was okay!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: First, then last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm back now....


----------



## Spooky1

I'm last now!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Winner, Winner, Chicken Dinner...last!


----------



## bmaskmaker

Suckah! Now it's me.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Really?


----------



## bmaskmaker

Roxy, you are too quick!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: And LAST is MINE!!!


----------



## Spooky1

was, now is mine!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Oh yeah......


----------



## scareme

Win


----------



## Evil Andrew

Done Won


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:...and the winner is....ME! because I is last.....I is, I is...and you is smart, you is kind, and you is important.....


----------



## RoxyBlue

Winner


----------



## Spooky1

Watching the Birds and winning!


----------



## Evil Andrew

A Major Win


----------



## aquariumreef

For me!


----------



## Goblin

Another late night last


----------



## aquariumreef

Too early for bed.


----------



## Goblin

That's why I'm still last!


----------



## scareme

I win.


----------



## SPOOKY J

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Sorry! You're not as last as me!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Spooky1

Good morning, forum folks, last!


----------



## scareme

Win!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did I just win again?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: After lunch win!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Beeg Ween !


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Bigger WEEEENNNN!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Laster Blaster


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Lastirest Blastirest!!!  Whatever that means.....


----------



## RoxyBlue

It means "Roxy wins"


----------



## N. Fantom

No i believe the correct translation is "N.Fantom wins"


----------



## RoxyBlue

Your translation is off


----------



## Spooky1

$^&^%&%*! Last


----------



## aquariumreef

You failitated.


----------



## Goblin

Nope, just last!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: People, people...why are we arguing??? There is no denying that I am last......Bawhahahahahaha.....


----------



## RoxyBlue

I win - case closed


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: 5:30 and heading home last....


----------



## Spooky1

Watching Godzilla 1998 from Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sitting on the couch last


----------



## Goblin

Friday morning last!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Last, last....LAST!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:...not so fast Evil Q. I was last first...so LAST!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Losers....


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: don't you mean lasters? Last!


----------



## Spooky1

Day off, last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Soon to be home last


----------



## Evil Andrew

Little dog on my lap Last


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Oh! I love dogs...big...little...mid-size....Lucky you, but dog or no, I am last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Now I am last


----------



## Goblin

Saturday morning last


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Saturday morning posting after Goblin LAST!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Spooky1

Watching old sci-fi movies from last.


----------



## Ramonadona

Back so you don't forget me last.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Will never be forgotten last


----------



## Evil Andrew

Can't remember what I had for breakfast , let alone previous Lasts


----------



## Spooky1

Last what?


----------



## Goblin

Sunday morning last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Sunday morning working in the yard last...


----------



## Evil Andrew

Win win wiN


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Last, Last, LAST!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I win


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Until you lose to me because I'm LAST!


----------



## Spooky1

No, no you are not. This post is last, which means I win!


----------



## Goblin

Starting the week off last!


----------



## Spooky1

Good morning, Last!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: After Spooky last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## QueenRuby2002

No I'm last


----------



## RoxyBlue

Now I am


----------



## Spooky1

Mind if I cut in


----------



## RoxyBlue

Of course


----------



## QueenRuby2002

My turn.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Let's end it with a smashing pumpkin! Last!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Batting 1.000


----------



## Spooky1

Shark pants win!


----------



## Goblin

Another late night win


----------



## scareme

Win


----------



## Goblin

You would've if I hadn't come back again!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: I am last now....Wahahahaha....


----------



## Spooky1

Good morning, win!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yay!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:And once again...I WIN!


----------



## ededdeddy

Winner winner. I had chicken for dinner


----------



## Evil Andrew

Big Win


----------



## Spooky1

Good night, Last!


----------



## Goblin

Last bids you good night!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Spooky1

Guten Morgen, Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Oodgay Orningmay, Astlay!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Plain ole' run of the mill LAST!


----------



## scareme

Win!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thank you, I shall


----------



## Spooky1

Would you care for a victory dance?


----------



## Evil Andrew

As long as we aren't expected to fold $1 tips an tuck them in your waistband ......


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Lasty, last, last


----------



## Spooky1

Good night, Last


----------



## DarkLore

Winner!


----------



## Goblin

No.....but you were close!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: And now...the winner is....ME! Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Spooky1

Win, now I'm off to lunch!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Buy me something while I hold on to last place


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: It is the last place I'd ever thought I'd be...last!


----------



## Spooky1

Last is mine!


----------



## scareme

Win!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Lasto


----------



## Spooky1

Good night, Last!


----------



## Goblin

Friday morning last!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Kicking off the weekend Last!


----------



## Spooky1

Good morning, Last! Hey, where's Evil Queen?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Heeeeeeerrrreeeee's Roxy!


----------



## Evil Queen

Here I am!
Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Everything's good now


----------



## Evil Andrew

It was good before too ; )


----------



## Goblin

Watching They Live with Last


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Saturday morning last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Evil Andrew

What's for Dinner Last


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Eating dinner last on Saturday night around 8:37 pm....


----------



## Spooky1

Back from NHC and Last!


----------



## Goblin

Sunday morning last


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: The day after the Derby last.


----------



## SPOOKY J

Good Morning Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## rottincorps

Im back.........in front of you....I win!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Rottincorps the correct term is I AM BEHIND you!  I Win Last!


----------



## rottincorps

Yes you are..... behind me ....I WIN!


----------



## Spooky1

Hey rottin, good to see you! Now I hope you don't mind if I take last


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Sorry Spooky, Rottin said I was LAST!


----------



## Spooky1

Good night, Last!


----------



## Goblin

Starting out the week last!


----------



## scareme

win


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Monday morning Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Spooky1

A toothless win!


----------



## RoxyBlue

A broken and/or dislocated toe win!


----------



## Evil Andrew

I'll drink to your toe, and to my win


----------



## Spooky1

Good night, Last!


----------



## Goblin

Another late night last!


----------



## debbie5

I'm last. Beat it, kid.


----------



## Goblin

Kid! I'm older than you are Missy!


----------



## debbie5

But I'm LAST!


----------



## Spooky1

mind if I butt in, for Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here I am to win again


----------



## DynomiteDaniel

Kkkkkkiiiiiiiittttttttaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zurgh

Lil' win, big win, win win win....


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Lastie, last, last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Go home


----------



## Just Whisper

pick me pick me


----------



## Spooky1

Good night, Last!


----------



## debbie5

Insomniac last!

(**WHY** did I wean myself off of Ambien?? WHHYYYYyyyyyyyyyyy??)


----------



## Goblin

When you really stop and think about it, you know I should be last!

and............I AM!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Wednesday morning hump-day last...and you know what that means...


----------



## RoxyBlue

It means I win


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: No, that means you were a winner...but I have taken that particular crown off of your head. I win!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I regain my rightful crown and title as Lastiest


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Roxy, you are the Lastiest, but unfortunately I am the lasty Lastiest...sorry!


----------



## Spooky1

Time to go home to celebrate my win with some Crown Royal.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Don't even play Spooky1, the crown is Roxy's even though I am LAST!


----------



## Zurgh

win time


----------



## Evil Andrew

Win win


----------



## RoxyBlue

Meow


----------



## Spooky1

Good night, kitty


----------



## Zurgh

Good night, win...


----------



## Goblin

Thursday morning last


----------



## QueenRuby2002

I'm last


----------



## SPOOKY J

Good Morning Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Spooky1

Good morning, I'm off to the lab with Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

See you later, alligator


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Lastie, last, last


----------



## Spooky1

I've reached the end of the line!


----------



## SPOOKY J

First in car rider line at kids school and last on HF. Its a Win Win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Now I win


----------



## Moon Dog

Guess again!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Winner, winner, chicken dinner!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Master of my domain....


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Nope, you got hit by a flaming pumpkin last!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Ouch !


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Last ouch!


----------



## Spooky1

I win, I think


----------



## Evil Andrew

I think, therefore I am.....


----------



## Goblin

Friday morning last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Happy Friday win!


----------



## Spooky1

Good almost noon, Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

What, no new win for nine hours? I really must do something about that.....


----------



## Evil Andrew

Major Last


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Friday evening last!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Epic Win


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Epic-er win!


----------



## Spooky1

Epic-est win!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Amateurs.....


----------



## Goblin

Starting out the weekend last


----------



## Zurgh

In last?


----------



## Goblin

STILL last!


----------



## aquariumreef

Never gonna give you up
never gonna let you down
ever gonna let you get
the last post
*do do*


----------



## scareme

I win!


----------



## Goblin

Still last!


----------



## aquariumreef

4:00 and I am up.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Howdy!


----------



## Spooky1

Good to see you (in next to last), Moon Dog.


----------



## Zurgh

Win


----------



## Goblin

Mother's Day Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Congratulations!

Wait a minute...


----------



## N. Fantom

Happy Mothers day last


----------



## Spooky1

No Mothers here, but happy to be in last!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Last blast fast


----------



## Copchick

...and in last place, ME!!!!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Ditto !


----------



## Moon Dog

Yup


----------



## Spooky1

Good night, Last!


----------



## Goblin

Starting of the week last!


----------



## Zurgh

Win


----------



## Goblin

Still last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here I come to save the day - and last place!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: 4:48 Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Page 2000 last!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Winner, winner chicken dinner last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Mmmmm... Chicken...


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi, Moon Dog!


----------



## Moon Dog

Hey Roxy, what's up?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Big Win


----------



## Spooky1

Watching Eureka and winning!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: win...Win....WIN!!!


----------



## Goblin

Another late night last!


----------



## Moon Dog

I just came in here to use the bathroom.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last! And Moon Dog remember to flush next time.


----------



## RoxyBlue

And put the seat back down, too.


----------



## Spooky1

Who put the seat down! Last!!!!!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Lastier lastest of them all!


----------



## Spooky1

I travel time & space to arrive in last!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: (sung in the style of Freddie Mercury of Queen, the song,_ We Are the Champions_)....I am the lastest my friend....and I'll keep on posting, till the end...I am the lastest, I am the lastest, there's no time for losers cause I am the Lastest of the LAST!


----------



## Evil Andrew

You'paid your dues -
Time after time -
You've done your sentence
But now Last is mine -
And bad mistakes
I've made a few
I've had my share of Last kicked in my face -
But I've come through
I am the Lastest of the world......


----------



## Moon Dog

Very nice!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Indeed


----------



## Moon Dog

What else ya got Andrew?


----------



## Spooky1

Are we playing musical chairs for last?


----------



## Moon Dog

The music just stopped and you're without a chair


----------



## aquariumreef

But I control the music.


----------



## Moon Dog

Cool, how about some jazz?


----------



## aquariumreef

le no


----------



## Goblin

I'm here and I'm last.


----------



## Moon Dog

Hey Goblin, waz up?


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Wednesday morning hump-day Last! 
Any singing to be done?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Laaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!


I win


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: And it's neck in neck...but P5 is breaking hard to the right....she's coming on....gaining ground.....now she is LAST!!!


----------



## Spooky1

But wait, Spooky1 surges into the lead for the win!


----------



## RoxyBlue

RoxyBlue distracts Spooky1 at the last minute with a "Look! Godzilla!" comment and takes the lead


----------



## Moon Dog

I think I need a bigger box...


----------



## Spooky1

While you look for a bigger box, last is mine!


----------



## Moon Dog

Found my box! (easy... )


----------



## RoxyBlue

Moon Dog's cardboard box breaks down when it rains and I win


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Roxy relents and feels badly for Moon Dog and tries to help with his box while I sneak in and get LAST!


----------



## Copchick

What was in that box? Oh it's my winners trophy!


----------



## aquariumreef

But it is sent to me...


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: No, sorry AR it was sent to ME and I am LAST!!!!


----------



## aquariumreef

Last to win ever.


----------



## Spooky1

Ever isn't here yet, win!


----------



## Goblin

Naw.....but you were close.


----------



## Moon Dog

How close was he?


----------



## Ramonadona

Back for the win!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Sorry! I trump your last with my LAST! Winner! (that's me)


----------



## stagehand1975

It's been a while since I came in last. Most would think of that to be a good thing. But here I am last once again


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Moon Dog was up early this morning


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: I'll say it again guys...I am last...last..last...last....


----------



## Moon Dog

We should have a party or something!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Great idea! Of course, I will be at the party LAST!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Party on, Moon Dog!

(last)


----------



## Spooky1

Did I miss the "Last" party?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: No you missed the first party, this is the last!


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Droppin in for an early evening win.


----------



## Evil Andrew

I met a devil woman
She took my Last away
She said, I've had it comin' to me
She wouldn't let Last stay
I say that any Last is a good Last
So I took what I could get
She looked at me with them big brown eyes

And said, You ain't seen nothin' yet


----------



## Spooky1

BBBBBaby, you just ain't seen last yet.


----------



## Goblin

Friday morning last.


----------



## aquariumreef

Thursday night last


----------



## Goblin

On my way to 21,000!


----------



## aquariumreef

On my way to a single 1000!


----------



## Goblin

Still here......Still last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Yo!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Thank God It's Friday LAST!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I win again


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: That is so funny that you said that...I won again!!!


----------



## Spooky1

My first last of the day!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Lastie, last, last....


----------



## Evil Andrew

If you're down and confused
And you don't remember
Who you Last talked to
Concentration slips away
Cause your Last so far away

And there's P5 in the post above
And the Spooky1 flies with the dove
And if you can't be with the Last
You love honey
Last the one you're with


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Evil A, you are magical in your blythe manipulation of song lyrics...however...no matter how talented...no matter how entertaining...I am still last Mister...still last.....


----------



## Evil Andrew

(it was you who got me started : )

The hot summer night fell like a net 
I've got to find my Last yet 
I need Last to soothe my head 
Turn my blue heart to red 

Doctor, doctor, give me the news 
I've got a bad case of Lastin' you


----------



## Moon Dog

Hmmm...


----------



## Spooky1

Good night Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Name is Moon Dog


----------



## RoxyBlue

Name is WINNER!


----------



## Moon Dog

For you it's whiner because you're not last


----------



## Goblin

Starting out the weekend last!


----------



## N. Fantom

At the beach last.


----------



## Goblin

I was at the beach first!


----------



## N. Fantom

You may have been first but i am last!


----------



## Goblin

I was last first


----------



## Lord Homicide

Huh


----------



## aquariumreef

Yes.


----------



## Goblin

Still here.....Still last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Hey Gobbie, you aren't last..I am!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yay for me!


----------



## Spooky1

Yay for you, being last, before me.


----------



## aquariumreef

But before me as well.


----------



## Moon Dog

Nice day to be last


----------



## Spooky1

It's a beautiful day in Lasts neighborhood


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: How did you know Spooky? It IS a great day in Last's neighborhood!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Well I came upon a Last of God, he was walking along the road
And I asked Last where are you going, this he told me:
I'm going down to P5's farm, going to join in a rock and roll band.
Got to get back to the last and set my soul free.
We are starLast, we are golden, we are billion year old carbon,
And we got to get our Last back to the garden.


----------



## Copchick

Just got back from my camp, just stopped by to catch up and to say...LAST!


----------



## Goblin

Sunday morning last


----------



## aquariumreef

Doing the time warp.


----------



## Goblin

So am I.....last again!


----------



## Zurgh

try again


----------



## aquariumreef

D. All of the above


----------



## Zurgh

Retry again


----------



## aquariumreef

You fail


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Spooky1

Good morning, EQ!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Sunday morning last....very sore...very sore....


----------



## RoxyBlue

Feeling good here in last place


----------



## Spooky1

Let the good times roll in last!


----------



## aquariumreef

But not me.


----------



## Zurgh

Landscaping win


----------



## Evil Andrew

No Last left for you
On my way to better things
No Last left for you
I found myself some wings
No Last left for you
Distant roads are callin' me
No Last left for you
You-last-un-last-un-last-un-last-un-last

No time for a summer friend
No time for the last you send
Seasons change and so did I
Last need not wonder why
Last need not wonder why
There's no Last left*for you
No Last left for you


----------



## N. Fantom

Pa-lize, i can write poetry too.

You lost
I won
Now this poem 
is done


----------



## Spooky1

Back in Last


----------



## N. Fantom

and spooky1 bites the dust


----------



## Evil Andrew

N. Fantom said:


> Pa-lize, i can write poetry too.


Too young to know that is from a song written in 1969 : )

Win , again.......


----------



## N. Fantom

Haha, now I feel stupid.

But at least i'm in last.


----------



## Copchick

East Coast time: 0021 hrs. and last again!


----------



## aquariumreef

Yet I am still on top.


----------



## Goblin

Naw, but you were close!


----------



## aquariumreef

But I am closer!


----------



## Goblin

Not close enough!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Ahhhh! And LAST PLACE IS MINE!!!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!


----------



## Spooky1

Good morning forum folks, WIN!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi there


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: And I win again, and again.....


----------



## The Halloween Lady

But not again!


----------



## Lord Homicide

right.... I WIN!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Lord H., you know you can't be last...because I AM LAST!


----------



## Spooky1

Last says, good night.


----------



## N. Fantom

well then, good night


----------



## Evil Andrew

No Last tonight in my coffee
No Last tonight in my tea
No Last to stand beside me
No Last to run with me

Jocko says "Last" and I believe him
When we talk about the things I say
Last hasn't got the faith or the guts to leave him
When they're standing in each other's way
You're tripping back now to forums you've been to
You wonder what you're gonna find
You know you've been Last but it's in the past
I'm gonna leave you all far behind

'Cause it's the new mother nature taking over


----------



## Goblin

Another late night last.


----------



## Moon Dog

Another early morning last


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Another, "Moon Dog you can't be last because I am last", last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

This is so easy


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: 5:30 closing time last!


----------



## aquariumreef

Too late for you.


----------



## Moon Dog

Not for me...


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Or for me.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Afternoon! Last!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Mother told me, yes, she told me
That I'd meet Lasts like you
She also told me, "Stay away
You'll never know what you'll Win".
Just the other day I heard*
Of a soldier's falling off
Some Indonesian Last
That's going round

Your Mommy's all Last
Your Daddy's all Last
They just seem a little weird
Surrender*


----------



## Spooky1

A non-lyrical Last!


----------



## Evil Andrew

I saw Last standing there by the record machine
I knew it must a been with the Evil Queen
The beat was goin' strong
Posting another song
An' I could tell it wouldn't be long
Till Last was with me, yeah me
And I could tell it wouldn't be long
Till Last was with me, yeah me, singin'
I love rock n' roll


----------



## RoxyBlue

Roses are red
Violets are blue
I just beat Andrew
He'll cry "boo hoo"


----------



## Evil Andrew

Last hurts, Last scars, Last wounds and marks
Any heart not tough or strong enough
To take a lot of pain, take a lot of pain
Last is like a cloud holds a lot of rain.
Last hurts. Oooh, Last hurts


----------



## Goblin

Roses are dead
So the violets are blue
So here I come
To take last away from you!


----------



## Moon Dog

Yo!


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Yo whaaas up?


----------



## SPOOKY J

Good Morning Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Spooky1

Top of the morning, Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

It's a good day to be a winner


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Happy Birthday Roxy last!


----------



## Lord Homicide

I'm last and I win... now if you'll show me to the prize table.

i'm done with this thread for good! it's a research scam trying to find out who the craziest person on here is and i refuse to be a statistic of sociology  good bye.


----------



## RoxyBlue

See ya


----------



## Lord Homicide

bye


----------



## Spooky1

It appears my crazy index is greater than yours.  Last!


----------



## Copchick

I think this will be my LAST post for today.


----------



## aquariumreef

Not mine.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Nor mine...game on AR....last is MINE!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Oh what's Last got to do, got to do with it
What's Last but a second hand posting
What's Last got to do, got to do with it
Who needs a win
When a win can be taken


----------



## aquariumreef

It can be taken by me.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: And then lost by you...and taken back by ME!!! LAST!


----------



## Spooky1

Last is enjoying watching Army of Darkness with me!


----------



## Moon Dog

Which way to the Interstate?


----------



## aquariumreef

I dunno, I'm already there!


----------



## Goblin

And you would have too....if I hadn't come along!


----------



## aquariumreef

But I came after.


----------



## Goblin

So did I.


----------



## aquariumreef

As did I... Again.


----------



## Moon Dog

Who came first?

I know I came last!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Thursday morning last.


----------



## SPOOKY J

Good Morning Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Spooky1

It's a beautiful morning here in Last!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Thunderstorms in the forecast again today LAST


----------



## RoxyBlue

It's a beautiful day in the neighborhood


----------



## Copchick

Just home from work. Two days off. Just checkin' in to be last.


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Ah... but it didn't last.


----------



## RoxyBlue

It sure didn't


----------



## Copchick

Sure it did


----------



## aquariumreef

I'm the weinor and you are the sausage.


----------



## ProjectFEAR

Can a person post more than once?
If not, I'm afraid I lose...


----------



## Spooky1

Oh the horror of Last!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Oh...lovely last for me!!!


----------



## aquariumreef

Eating fruit to ward off the scurvy.


----------



## scareme

Win, it's been a while.


----------



## aquariumreef




----------



## Zurgh

no


----------



## aquariumreef

yes


----------



## Zurgh

yes, what?


----------



## Spooky1

My turn


----------



## aquariumreef

Win for almost getting a boyfriend


----------



## Zurgh

Almost only counts with hand grenades & tac-nukes, maybe horseshoes, too...


----------



## Evil Andrew

We gotta get out of this post
If it's the Last thing we ever do
We gotta get out of this post
'cause girl, there's a better Last for me and you

Now my girl you're so young and pretty
And one thing I know is true, yeah
You'll be Last before your time is due, I know it


----------



## aquariumreef

I beat you.


----------



## Zurgh

not even close


----------



## aquariumreef

I won


----------



## Zurgh

2'nd place?


----------



## aquariumreef

Not me.


----------



## Goblin

Friday morning last


----------



## aquariumreef

Thursday night last


----------



## Goblin

Just plain last!


----------



## aquariumreef

But also least.


----------



## Goblin

Still last and you're not!


----------



## Moon Dog

Good for you!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Good Afternoon! Last!


----------



## Copchick

Good evening! Last!


----------



## aquariumreef

Bored last!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Well I've been lookin' real hard and I'm tryin' to find a Last
But it just keeps gettin' tougher every day
But I got to do my part cause I know in my heart
I got to Last my sweet baby, yeah

Well, I ain't superstitious and I don't get suspicious
But my Last is a friend of mine
And I know that it's true that all the posts that I do
Will come Last to me in my sweet time

So keep on rock'n me baby


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Evil A I hate to upseat you because you do write the best songs...but I am last...keep on rocking me baby, keep on rocking me, rocking, rocking....


----------



## Spooky1

Good night, Last


----------



## aquariumreef

I'm the best.


----------



## Goblin

Starting Memorial Day weekend off last!


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Off to bed last.


----------



## aquariumreef

Watching movie last


----------



## Goblin

Still last!


----------



## aquariumreef

Negative, Captain.


----------



## Copchick

Good Saturday morning to you all, last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Saturday morning 9:37 LAST!!!


----------



## Spooky1

Good morning, Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Happy Saturday!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Now Saturday afternoon last! And that is my final last, and I mean Last.


----------



## Spooky1

This is not my final last .... I think


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Okay, Spooky, you twisted my arm....but this is my LAST....seriously....


----------



## QueenRuby2002

mine


----------



## PrettyGhoul

This is the last post...I win again! hehehe (evil laugh).


----------



## Copchick

Yawn...goodnight...last!


----------



## Goblin

Sunday morning last


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Sunday morning last LAST


----------



## aquariumreef

Saturday night Fever last... or is that Friday Night Fever? :blush:


----------



## Goblin

Nope......It's STILL Sunday morning last!


----------



## graveyardmaster

ha!! ha!! sorry guys l win,love winning!!!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Spooky1

Last is enjoying a beautiful morning


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes, we are


----------



## Moon Dog

Mind if I join you?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Sunday afternoon LAST!:jol:


----------



## graveyardmaster

don"t think so pumpkin5,im last,i win!!!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Sorry Graveyardmaster, but the only master here is me, cause I am LAST!


----------



## Copchick

Sorry P5, I be the master of being last!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Well, in honor of LordHomicide...Last is Last, and I am Lastie last last!


----------



## Spooky1

Last is going to bed, good night


----------



## Evil Andrew

I still don't know what I was posting for
And my Last was running wild
A million dead-end streets
Every time I thought I'd got it made
It seemed the Last was not so sweet
So I turned myself to face me
But I've never caught a glimpse
Of how the others must see the winner
I'm much too fast to take that Last

Ch-ch-ch-ch-Changes


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Oh yeah, that's right...

Turn and face the strain. 
Look out all you last posters
Pretty soon your gonna get a little older
Time may change me
But this last post's all mine


----------



## aquariumreef

I ruined your little rhyme,
got the last post, nabbed it just in time.
Now I feel bad,
for all you losers.
But then I remember:
I am the Hooser.


----------



## Goblin

aquariumreef said:


> I ruined your little rhyme,
> got the last post, nabbed it just in time.
> Now I feel bad,
> for all you losers.
> But then I remember:
> I am the loser.


You got that right!


----------



## aquariumreef

Lies, all lies.


----------



## Goblin

Memorial Day Last


----------



## aquariumreef

Potato chip last


----------



## Copchick

Early at work, big brother may be watching. Who cares as long as I'm last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Spooky1

Good morning, Memorial Day Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Hope you have a great Memorial day!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Salute our troops LAST!


----------



## graveyardmaster

dont think so p5,im last!!!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Are not.....


----------



## graveyardmaster

am!!!!


----------



## Evil Andrew

I see a Last moon rising
I see trouble on the way
I see these posts are kind of frightening
I see Last times today.

Don't post 'round tonight
For it's bound to take your life
There's a Last moon on the rise.


----------



## Spooky1

No mooning on the forum, please  Last!


----------



## graveyardmaster

well since im 5hrs ahead of you,hmmm that makes me last!!! "winner"


----------



## RoxyBlue

Think so, do you?


----------



## graveyardmaster

yep i do roxy,sorry winner!!! oh man this is easy!!!


----------



## Copchick

Sorry GYM, I'm last! :jol:


----------



## graveyardmaster

ha!!ha!!sorry copchick,im last!!


----------



## aquariumreef

Me me me.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Really?


----------



## Copchick

Allergy medication is kicking in...last!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Sorry Copchick, hope you feel better soon, but while she is in a weakened state, I will definitely swoop in to that the LAST!!!


----------



## Spooky1

You swoop too far, and Last is mine.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Hey Spooky1...if wishes were horses...beggars would ride...I am LAST!!!!


----------



## The Halloween Lady

and I am riding high... last


----------



## Goblin

Another late night last!


----------



## aquariumreef

Sun is almost down last.


----------



## Goblin

While you watch the sunset I'll take last!


----------



## aquariumreef

Night time last!


----------



## Goblin

My last!


----------



## scareme

Win, I can't tell if it last of the night, or first of the day. 5:30


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Wow Scare, you are up EARLY! Tuesday after Scareme last...but why does today feel like Monday?


----------



## Spooky1

Good morning, last seeking folks


----------



## Moon Dog

While your seeking, I'll find it... last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Good Afternoon! Last!


----------



## graveyardmaster

well as i said 5hrs ahead,think that makes me last!!! "winner"


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Sorry GYM, quit using that whole time line as a claim for last place, cause you know I'm LAST!


----------



## aquariumreef

I am.


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Not anymore!


----------



## Copchick

Here I am out in front....but last!


----------



## aquariumreef

No me.


----------



## Spooky1

Thunder storm here in last


----------



## RoxyBlue

It's raining in last place


----------



## Evil Andrew

A time to win, time to laugh;
A time to Last, time to dance;
A time to snooze, time to lose;
A time to post
And a time to refrain from posting

To everything, win win win
There is a season, win win win
And a Last to every purpose under heaven


----------



## RoxyBlue

Eenie, meenie, miney, moe
Catch the last place by the toe
If it hollers, tell it to shut up and take it like a man


----------



## Evil Andrew

Has he Last his mind?
Can he win or is he blind?
Can he win at all,
Or if he moves will he fall?
Is Last alive or dead?
Has he thoughts within his head?
We'll just pass him there
why should we even care?
Iron Man lives again!


----------



## graveyardmaster

well thought i would spook you guys and say yep you got it im last "winner"


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Hate to burst your bubble GYM..but last is MINE!


----------



## graveyardmaster

no way p5,take it in the chin,im last,knock out,"winner" oh man i love winning!!!


----------



## Moon Dog

Me too!


----------



## Spooky1

Good night, Last!


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Sorry, last good night is mine to claim.


----------



## Goblin

I'm last and you're not!


----------



## aquariumreef

Nahh


----------



## Goblin

You're still not last!


----------



## aquariumreef

I want to eat ostrich eggs.


----------



## Goblin

Who says you can't?


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: 44 minutes until noon last!


----------



## Frightmaster-General




----------



## Copchick

Lasty, last, last, last! Last...


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good afternoon!


----------



## graveyardmaster

im last!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Oh, no you're NOT! Last is MINE!


----------



## SterchCinemas

Stealing LAST from yah Pumpkin! nehneh


----------



## graveyardmaster

wrong im stealing last from the pumpkin,yaaaaaah im last!!!


----------



## SterchCinemas

Not. So. Fast.! Sterch in fo' the win!


----------



## graveyardmaster

yeah right,time zone say"s im last!! last!!last!!


----------



## Copchick

Sorry pal, it's me!!!


----------



## aquariumreef

Win for my contest tank


----------



## graveyardmaster

my last post guys,im last winner,see copchick i love winning!!!


----------



## Copchick

Wow, hey nice tank there Aquariumreef! But I'm still in last place!


----------



## Copchick

graveyardmaster said:


> my last post guys,im last winner,see copchick i love winning!!!


Hey, I'd still beat you at pool! LAST again!


----------



## graveyardmaster

hey you can come second copchick!!!


----------



## aquariumreef

Copchick said:


> Wow, hey nice tank there Aquariumreef! But I'm still in last place!


Thank's chopstick, but I beat you!


----------



## Spooky1

Go enjoy your new fish tank, I'll hold on to last


----------



## SterchCinemas

Nahh, ill be stealing that from you, good chum


----------



## RoxyBlue

Stealing what?


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Sneak attack!


----------



## SterchCinemas

Stealin' this win!?!


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Thanks, I'll take that!


----------



## Spooky1

Good night, Last!


----------



## SterchCinemas

Nope. Last one for the road!


----------



## The Halloween Lady

swoopin in for last again.


----------



## aquariumreef

Like a owl I don't swoop in.


----------



## graveyardmaster

sorry guys im last!!!


----------



## Goblin

You mean you were last!


----------



## aquariumreef

I'm eating maraschino cherries so I win.


----------



## Goblin

Does Mara Schino know you're eating their cherries?


----------



## aquariumreef

Goblin said:


> Does Mara Schino know you're eating their cherries?


Does your mom know I'm eater her face? Just kidding, that was mean.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Good morning to you as well!


----------



## Spooky1

Good morning from last, to my forum friends.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi


----------



## Copchick

Goblin said:


> Does Mara Schino know you're eating their cherries?


Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! This just struck me funny! Last for now, but who's next?


----------



## graveyardmaster

guess who!!! im last!!


----------



## Copchick

You mean you WERE last.


----------



## aquariumreef

Same for you, sistah.


----------



## graveyardmaster

last!!!!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!


----------



## aquariumreef

Win!


----------



## Copchick

Not so fast AR, make way for me being last!


----------



## Frightmaster-General




----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Sorry FMG....Last is MINE!!! Lasty, last, LAST!!!


----------



## Moon Dog

S'up everyone?


----------



## Spooky1

Will my Last, last?


----------



## The Halloween Lady

nope!


----------



## Evil Andrew

If everybody had Haunt Forum
Across the U. S. A.
Then everybody'd be postin
Like I am today

You'd seem 'em painting their faces
And wearing costumes, too
A bushy bushy big werewolf

Surfin' U. S. A.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Nice poem

but I win again


----------



## The Halloween Lady

And I'll take that for a goodnight win! Sweet dreams y'all.


----------



## Goblin

Friday morning last


----------



## aquariumreef

Win with Modernistica.


----------



## Goblin

Still last!


----------



## Copchick

First day of vacation!!!!!!!!!!!!! Last, but who's next???


----------



## Moon Dog

Last day of vacation

First day of last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Friday morning LASTS are the best lasts, of all the lasts, in all the world!


----------



## Spooky1

Good morning, Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is it time to go home yet?


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Since I'm feelin so good now that I'm now last, I say HECK YES, head on home Roxy. It's Friday!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

And the weather is turning bad, too


----------



## Spooky1

Getting tornado watches and warnings here in Last. Auntie Em!


----------



## Frightmaster-General




----------



## RoxyBlue

Actually, you're now second to last


----------



## graveyardmaster

good evening,last!!!!


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Ah ha... last at last.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here I am again!


----------



## Moon Dog

Nice to c'ya!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: You too Canine Hound! But sad for you..I am last!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Postin', got my chips cashed in
Keep postin' like the doo-dah man
Together, more or less in line,
Just keep postin' on

Unstructured Thoughts, General Prop Discussion on Main Street
Vampires, Werewolves and Goblins and it's all on the same street
Your typical forum involved in a typical daydream
Hang it up and see what tomorrow brings.


----------



## Spooky1

This is the end
My only friend the end


----------



## RoxyBlue

Slow down, you move too fast
You got to be the one in last
Just kickin' down a pile of bones
Lookin' for last and feelin' groovy


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Awe... that was nice. But I'm still last.


----------



## aquariumreef

Win for Cnidarians .


----------



## scareme

Win for me!


----------



## Goblin

No.....but you were close!


----------



## aquariumreef

Cnidarians take the lead again!


----------



## Goblin

Only for a second


----------



## aquariumreef

And then for a third time tonight!


----------



## Frightmaster-General




----------



## aquariumreef

Wow, I get a card now?


----------



## Frightmaster-General

Yep; you're now an official card-holder...


----------



## aquariumreef

Yay for me!


----------



## Copchick

And a good Saturday morning to all! Last!


----------



## graveyardmaster

and a good afternoon to all!!! last!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Last of the lastest, lasty lasts of the Kingdom of LAST!


----------



## Moon Dog

After all that, I'm still last!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Use your words Moondog, "After all that I WAS last" tee, hee


----------



## Frightmaster-General

"There may be as much nobility in being last as in being first, because the two positions are equally necessary in the world, the one to complement the other."

-_Jose Ortega Y Gasset_


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Here I am again and finally last.


----------



## SterchCinemas

Missing my best friend really badly. But its comforting to know that Im last.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Post down in a dead man's town
The first Last I took was when I hit the ground
You end up with a Win that's been beat too much
Till you spend half your life just postin up

Won in the USA, Won in the USA


----------



## Copchick

Evil Andrew, I sure look forward to the twist on songs that you post!  Last!


----------



## The Halloween Lady

New last.


----------



## SterchCinemas

NEVER! last.


----------



## graveyardmaster

thought i would pop in "last"


----------



## aquariumreef

Cnidarians again take the lead!


----------



## SterchCinemas

L-a-s-t


----------



## aquariumreef

Shouldn't you be in school?


----------



## SterchCinemas

says the kid thats merely one year older. d: last bahahaha


----------



## aquariumreef

Last because who said I didn't graduate early?


----------



## graveyardmaster

last because its my last post tonight "last"


----------



## SterchCinemas

well, now, i wouldnt just assume that. ---- derp derp last


----------



## Copchick

Ha! Beat all of you!


----------



## The Halloween Lady

But ya couldn'y beat my last.


----------



## aquariumreef

Win for me getting my copy of Love Never Dies today. :wub:


----------



## Spooky1

Hello, Last!


----------



## Goblin

Sunday morning last!


----------



## aquariumreef

It's only 11:00 pm last!


----------



## graveyardmaster

sunday morning!!! last!!


----------



## Goblin

I'm backkkkkkkk and lasttttttttttt!


----------



## aquariumreef

Nope, I am.


----------



## Goblin

You think so, do you?


----------



## aquariumreef

Yes, I do.


----------



## Goblin

Too bad you're wrong!


----------



## graveyardmaster

immm backkkkk and lastttttttt


----------



## Frightmaster-General

Welcome back....


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Spooky1

Good "last" few minutes of the morning.


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Good afternoon last.


----------



## SterchCinemas

I wish it was Friday night again! Last


----------



## Spooky1

Lazy day last


----------



## Copchick

Ditto...last


----------



## graveyardmaster

sorry "last"


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Chillaxin last.


----------



## aquariumreef

I win.


----------



## Evil Andrew

If you wanna Last out 
You've got to post her out
Big Win

If you wanna win down 
Down on the ground
Big Win

She don't lie
She don't lie
She don't lie


----------



## Copchick

Loafering today...last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

At last 
My win has come along
My losing days are over
And life is like a song
Oh yeah yeah
At last


----------



## Spooky1

Well, I don't know, but I've been last
You never slow down, last never grows old
I'm tired of screwin' up, tired of going last
Tired of myself, tired of this town


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Late night last.


----------



## ededdeddy

Sliding in last


----------



## aquariumreef

Win for getting Wheat Pennies and a ton of slides for my veiw-master. Nothing like seeing the Queen's Coronation 60 years ago.


----------



## Goblin

Ending the weekend last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Guess again!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Good Monday Morning LAST!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Copchick

Ugh, going to cut my grass...last.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Have fun doing yard work while I win


----------



## Frightmaster-General




----------



## graveyardmaster

good evening,last!!


----------



## Spooky1

That's Good afternoon, on this side of the pond, Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ha!


----------



## Moon Dog

Did he say something funny?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Once again, the crown is mine...LAST!


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Winning


----------



## Spooky1

Good night, Last!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Waiting for the break of day
Searching for some Last today
Flashing posts against the sky
Winning Last, I close my eyes
Should I post a couple more?

Twenty-five or six to four


----------



## Goblin

Here I am...........last again without rhyme or reason!


----------



## aquariumreef

I am last!


----------



## Goblin

aquariumreef said:


> I am last!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Evil Andrew is sure eloquent...however..he is not last....


----------



## aquariumreef

You, in your surrealistic dream-world thought that, with the mind of a gourd, could beat the likes of me.


----------



## Moon Dog

Hello!


----------



## Pumpkin5

aquariumreef said:


> You, in your surrealistic dream-world thought that, with the mind of a gourd, could beat the likes of me.


:jol: Ahhh wee one...gourds are full of seeds...the harvests of tomorrow are born of the seeds of today.....whatever that means...but this gourd is LAST!


----------



## Copchick

Ha! Ha! Ha! P5 I like that one, but surely you jest because it's me who's last.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did somebody mention last?


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Spooky1

Good afternoon, Last!


----------



## graveyardmaster

good evening,last!!!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Sorry GYM was confused...he is loser last...I am WINNER LAST!


----------



## graveyardmaster

yeah right!!! get it right p5.... i am the winner "last"


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Quit trying to be a winner like me....


----------



## graveyardmaster

you mean a loser,im the winner here p5....


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hmmm......


----------



## Moon Dog

Last post wins

Next post loses


----------



## graveyardmaster

ok thats fine, p5 asked me to post for her,so you lose p5,so last post wins,thats me last post!!! "winner"


----------



## Spooky1

Good night, Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Thanks, good night to you too Spooky1


----------



## Goblin

Another late night last for me!


----------



## aquariumreef

Last for venus.


----------



## scareme

Win!


----------



## Goblin

Naw, but you were close!


----------



## Moon Dog

So were you


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Awwwwww, Moondog, I love how you keep trying....Me? Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Try as you may...


----------



## aquariumreef

But I will always take the lead.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## graveyardmaster

good afternoon!!!!!!!! last!!!!


----------



## Spooky1

Still morning here in Last!


----------



## graveyardmaster

well afternoon here spooky1 last!!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Now it's noon, and I am LAST!


----------



## graveyardmaster

now im here p5!!! and i am "last" (if you are fast p5 you won"t be "last")


----------



## Spooky1

I tink I vin!


----------



## graveyardmaster

i tink you not!!! "last"


----------



## RoxyBlue

(Losers!)


----------



## graveyardmaster

sorry roxy!! im the winner!! "last"


----------



## Moon Dog

Hey! Look over there!!

Last!


----------



## Copchick

Yo Dog, you mean WERE last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last !


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Hey, hey, hey... I'm last!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Awwwww...you kids are cute......trying to be last....awwwww....sorry...you can't be me...B-CUZ I'm last!


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope don"t think so pumpkin,trying to sneak past me huh!!!! B-CUZ girl i"m "LAST"


----------



## scareme

Win, that was easy


----------



## Goblin

You won't playing against me!


----------



## aquariumreef

Hmmph


----------



## scareme

Win Again


----------



## Goblin

You came close though.....again!


----------



## aquariumreef

And I come in to the lead!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: AR...the correct phrase is, "I WAS in the lead" but you are no more, LAST


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Spooky1

Good morning to you too!


----------



## The Halloween Lady

hello last


----------



## RoxyBlue

I win!


----------



## Spooky1

Yes you did


----------



## graveyardmaster

hey!!! don"t think soooo!! "last"


----------



## Moon Dog

Last? Who called my name?


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Droppin in for a quick last.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: And yet HLady...as much as I love you....I cannot concede my lastiness...


----------



## Spooky1

I'm ready for my close-up.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Awwwww Spooky...it is your close up of you being last...next to me.....sorry Charlie...only the BEST tasting tuna gets to be Starfish!!!


----------



## Copchick

Sorry P5...behold for I am the last post. Well, my last post for tonight. After having a frosty chilled glass of Caravella Limoncello, yawn, goodnight all! Last!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Copchick I forgive you!!! Limoncello is my favorite....vodka....lemon peel...absolutely delicious! Cheers to you sweet girl! We would be such perfect friends.....oh...but barring all that sweet ****....I am last....


----------



## Evil Andrew

Comin' to ya on a dusty road
Last posts, I got a truck load
And when you win it, you got something
So don't worry 'cause Last coming

I'm a soul man


----------



## Spooky1

Good Night, Last!


----------



## aquariumreef

Still here win.


----------



## Goblin

Friday morning last


----------



## Moon Dog

Next last


----------



## Copchick

Good morning from the 'burgh! Oh, and last.


----------



## graveyardmaster

good afternoon,sorry copchick im last...


----------



## Spooky1

GYM, you may be Last in the UK, but I'm Last here in the Colonies.


----------



## graveyardmaster

ooooh not sooo quick spook1,im last!!!!!!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

It's Friday at LAST!


----------



## graveyardmaster

wrong roxy,i am,"last"


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Sorry evil; you might indeed be a soul man, but I am last.


----------



## Spooky1

I'm last until Roxy comes and takes it away


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did you call me?:kisskin:


----------



## Moon Dog

Hey guys!


----------



## SterchCinemas

Ahem. YOU ARE ALL WRONG FOR I AM INDEED LAST MUAHAHAHAH *ahem*


----------



## graveyardmaster

HHmmmm don"t think so,just pipped you at the post,im "last"


----------



## N. Fantom

Sorry to disappoint you all but i'm last


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Foolish children....it is I the Round Gourd Head that will always be LAST...


----------



## Spooky1

Spooky1 rises from the grave for Last!


----------



## scareme

Like the Thunder, I'm a winner.


----------



## Spooky1

Hi scareme, do you mind some company in last?


----------



## scareme

I don't mind winning at all.


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Untill I take it.


----------



## scareme

And I take it back.


----------



## aquariumreef

Swoops in for the win!


----------



## QueenRuby2002

No it is mine.


----------



## graveyardmaster

thats what you think queenruby202!!! im the winner here!!! "last"


----------



## aquariumreef

You did not just do that.


----------



## Goblin

Here I am......last again!


----------



## QueenRuby2002

But I like being Last


----------



## graveyardmaster

but i am "last"


----------



## QueenRuby2002

No ask anyone who has been in a haunt with me. I go last!


----------



## Goblin

But this ain't no haunt, it's a forum!


----------



## QueenRuby2002

I'm still last


----------



## Goblin

Keep trying!


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Same to you


----------



## Goblin

I'm last and you're not


----------



## aquariumreef

Ping!


----------



## Goblin

Last last for now. Goodnight all!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Ta Da!


----------



## Moon Dog

What did you do?


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## scareme

Starting out the day a winner!


----------



## graveyardmaster

yes i know, i am the winner!!! "last"


----------



## RoxyBlue

Pffffttttt!:jol:


----------



## Spooky1

Did you spring a leak Roxy? Win!


----------



## graveyardmaster

sorry guys but im the winner here!! "last"


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:No....let me correct...you WISH you were last....you are funny....


----------



## The Halloween Lady

funny is as funny does... but I am now last.


----------



## scareme

Winner!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Well P5 got logged on
And she cruised through Haunt Forum's Last Post thread
Seems she forgot all about Evil Andrew
Which was a big mistake now
And with the others all Lasting
Goes posting just as fast as she can now

And she'll have fun fun fun.....


----------



## scareme

Til scareme takes her win away!


----------



## The Halloween Lady

good evenining for the win


----------



## Spooky1

Last win before I'm off to paint my ground breaker


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Aaaarggghhh... I haven't starting anything yet! Guess that means I might really be last!!! :cryeton:


----------



## SterchCinemas

Still havent finished my dang toe pincher yet. Its been 3 weeks. Im just way too flooded with finals. But I least im last


----------



## Pumpkin5

SterchCinemas said:


> Still havent finished my dang toe pincher yet. Its been 3 weeks. Im just way too flooded with finals. But I least im last


:jol:Sterch...just study...you'll never beat me because I am Last......


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ya think?


----------



## Spooky1

First coat of painting is done, so I reclaim Last!


----------



## graveyardmaster

good morning!!!! "last"


----------



## dead hawk

this has to be the longest thread ever on here wow congrats i rather not care who wins anyway 
its just fun to see how well you all competed


----------



## Goblin

Sunday morning last!


----------



## graveyardmaster

ha!! ha!! ha!! don"t think sooo!!! "last"


----------



## Evil Andrew

I've won sunshine
On a cloudy day
When it's cold outside
I'll win Last Post today
I guess you'd say
What can make Last feel this way?

My Last, talkin bout my Last


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Yeah! I win AGAIN!!!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## graveyardmaster

thats what you think folks,"last"


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Thanks for saving my place, last.


----------



## Moon Dog

Yo!


----------



## graveyardmaster

sorry folks i am "last"


----------



## QueenRuby2002

No not really.


----------



## graveyardmaster

you bet i am!! "last"


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Wrong again


----------



## Evil Andrew

Once I won above the noise and confusion
Just to get a Last beyond this illusion
I was posting ever higher, but Last flew too high
Though my Last could see it still was a blind Last
Though my Last could think it still was a mad Last
I see Haunt Forum when I'm dreamin', I can hear Last say

Carry on......


----------



## Copchick

Thanks EA, I will carry on to be last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Are you going to arrest me if I'm last?


----------



## graveyardmaster

not you moon dog i"m "last"


----------



## Copchick

Moon Dog said:


> Are you going to arrest me if I'm last?


Only if you want me to!! Hands behind your back, buster!

Oh, and last!


----------



## graveyardmaster

sorry to say guys i"m "last"


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Now no need to break out the hand cuffs
becuse I'm last.


----------



## graveyardmaster

hey don"t think so "last"


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Oh but I do think so............ Last


----------



## Copchick

Signing off for the night..'night all! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

What, is it time for bed already?


(last)


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Naw I'm just getting warmed up.... last


----------



## Spooky1

Watching Wizard of Oz from Last


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Listening to Big Scary Show last


----------



## RoxyBlue

Watching Jeff Dunham "Arguing with Myself" last


----------



## QueenRuby2002

But I'm still last


----------



## Goblin

Starting out the week last!


----------



## scareme

And I win again! How do I do it?


----------



## Goblin

Late night last is always mine!


----------



## aquariumreef

Bedtime win.


----------



## Moon Dog

Morning last!


----------



## Copchick

Good morning from the 'burgh. Oh, and last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Monday off last!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Lucky me because I WIN LAST!


----------



## graveyardmaster

unlucky you,you mean i"m last!!!!!


----------



## Spooky1

A late morning, Last!


----------



## QueenRuby2002

I hate mowing last


----------



## graveyardmaster

last is all mine!!! "last"


----------



## Moon Dog

Mine, mine, all mine!


----------



## Copchick

Bad dog, no biscuit! It's mine! Waaahaaaaahaaaaahaaaaa!


----------



## graveyardmaster

thanks for looking after my place copchick!!! "LAST"


----------



## Moon Dog

You may be the graveyard master, but I'm the master of last!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Were, use your words Moondog


----------



## graveyardmaster

best man wins sorry guys!!! "last"


----------



## Spooky1

I may not be the "best" man, but I am the "Last" man!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think you're the best man, but I'm last


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope sorry roxy,you are second last soooo that makes me "last"


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not anymore


----------



## Spooky1

Mind if I cut in .... to win


----------



## Evil Andrew

I've won and been last for so long it's not true.
Wanted a forum, never bargained for you.
Lots of people talkin and few of them know,
soul of Haunt Forum was created below.

Been Dazed and Confused.......


----------



## Copchick

Last post for the night. After eleven days off, gotta go back to work tomorrow.


----------



## Moon Dog

Last but not least...


----------



## aquariumreef

Last because I burnt the pizza. <_<


----------



## Goblin

I am sick tonight so I'll pass on the games.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Oh Goblin, so sorry to hear your sick.......is it because you know you can't beat me at being LAST?


----------



## Moon Dog

Hope ya feel better Goblin!


----------



## Frightmaster-General

Get well soon Goblin!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Hello. Last!


----------



## graveyardmaster

good afternoon!! "last"


----------



## Spooky1

Good almost noon, Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Drizzly day last


----------



## graveyardmaster

good evening "last"


----------



## Frightmaster-General




----------



## graveyardmaster

sorry to burst your bubble "last"


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Happy to burst your bubble LAST!!!


----------



## Evil Andrew

You never act surprised, anymore , when I steal your Last
And there's no nimbleness, like before, in your right mouse clicks
You're trying hard not to show it, baby
But baby, baby I know it...

You've lost that postin' feeling........


----------



## Spooky1

This is not my "Last" post


----------



## graveyardmaster

good early morning!!! "last"


----------



## Zurgh

Win


----------



## Goblin

I'm backkkkkkkkkkk........and last!


----------



## scareme

Win


----------



## Goblin

No....but you came close.


----------



## Moon Dog

Welcome back Mr G.


----------



## Frightmaster-General

Greetings all...


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## graveyardmaster

good afternoon "last"


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!


----------



## Spooky1

One Spooky replaces another in Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here I am now


----------



## graveyardmaster

sorry roxy here to knock you off your perch!!! "last"


----------



## Spooky1

Did you just knock Roxy off her perch? I'll take last, while you must be punished


----------



## Pumpkin5

Spooky1 said:


> Did you just knock Roxy off her perch? I'll take last, while you must be punished


:jol: Spooky1, I am shocked! Have you been reading 50 Shades, my friend? Ha, ha, but I am last....alas.....


----------



## SPOOKY J

Hey there Last.


----------



## Copchick

Goodnight all, I'm pooped out but in last place!


----------



## Spooky1

Evening Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Almost bedtime last


----------



## aquariumreef

Almost dinner time win!


----------



## Spooky1

Time to hit the rowing machine, last


----------



## The Halloween Lady

late night last!


----------



## Goblin

Even later night last!


----------



## aquariumreef

I'm sleepshie.


----------



## Goblin

5:30 AM. Time for bed. Good night all!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Good Thursday morning last!!!


----------



## Moon Dog

Ugh! It's only Thursday??


----------



## Copchick

But it's my Friday!  Last!


----------



## Frightmaster-General

Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

That's cute.
Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Spooky1

I hope that's the "Last" we see of the Smurfs


----------



## RoxyBlue

Smurfs are evil


(last)


----------



## Copchick

RoxyBlue said:


> Smurfs are evil


Couldn't agree more. Last!


----------



## Spooky1

Is Roxy"Blue" a code name for Smurfette? Last (Because Roxy will kill me now) :googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

You're a dead man


And I'm last!


----------



## graveyardmaster

budge over roxy,im"last"


----------



## Spooky1

Dead man winning


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Hmmm... after the smurfette comment, I think your more like a _dead man walking_ and had better get movin before you get caught! 
Since you'll be leaving I'll take last!


----------



## Frightmaster-General

She'll ask Pappa Smurf to hunt him down?










By the way: I'm last now...


----------



## graveyardmaster

well its midnight here so i win "last"


----------



## Copchick

I am so tired, but I'm last. 'nite.


----------



## graveyardmaster

not so quick copchick,my last post this evening so im "last"


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Goodnight GYM, sleep tight...don't let the banshees bite! But I am last!


----------



## Moon Dog

How about dogs? Can we bite?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: YES! I feel sure that you can....but sadly...that still doesn't make you last!


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, being Last makes me last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Aren't you still dead?


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Goodnight for me last.


----------



## Goblin

Friday morning last


----------



## Zurgh

Win


----------



## aquariumreef

Win for clean glasses.


----------



## Goblin

No, but you get honorable mention!


----------



## Moon Dog

I'll put in a good word for you


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: (okay...this is a run on...) Friday morning, great weather, no humidity, whole weekend stretching out in front of me, great plans, lots of fun, so excited, Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Spooky1

Good morning, Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I win


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Laster


----------



## graveyardmaster

awww thanks for keeping last for me,"last"


----------



## Evil Andrew

I see a tombstone and I want it painted black
No coffins anymore I want them to turn black
I see your Last walk by and I just thumb my nose
I'll always take Last back, it's just how posting goes


----------



## Pumpkin5

Evil Andrew said:


> I see a tombstone and I want it painted black
> No coffins anymore I want them to turn black
> I see your Last walk by and I just thumb my nose
> I'll always take Last back, it's just how posting goes


:jol: I just love him!!!  Even if he isn't, nor ever will be Last like me....


----------



## Copchick

Mostest lastest!


----------



## Evil Andrew

I know Last wants to leave me
But I refuse to let Last go
If I have to beg and plead for forum sympathy
I don't mind, 'cause Last means that much to me
Ain't too proud to post, sweet darlin'
Please don't leave me Last, don't you go


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Goodnight last.


----------



## Spooky1

I'm up way to late to be last!


----------



## Goblin

Starting another weekend out last!


----------



## graveyardmaster

well my last post till later this evening"last"


----------



## Goblin

Back for more last.


----------



## Copchick

Not for long...last


----------



## graveyardmaster

no you don"t buster,im "last"


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: WERE, get your verbs right Scottie...I am LAST, that's correct


----------



## SterchCinemas

Nope. Still wrong. Last!!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SterchCinemas

Last again!


----------



## Moon Dog

Congrats!


----------



## SterchCinemas

Last for the third time today! woo!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!


----------



## Spooky1

A beautiful day to be in Last!


----------



## graveyardmaster

awww thanks for holding last place for me spook 1 "last"


----------



## Evil Andrew

Spent the last year
Postin every day
Couldn't get much Laster
On Haunt Forum
Think it's safe to say
Haunters never tire
And we don't need the post whores
Crying cause Last's story is sad

'Cuz the Rocky Mountain Way
Is better than the way we had


----------



## graveyardmaster

great way to end the evening "last"


----------



## Ramonadona

Back again at "last".


----------



## Copchick

Mostest lastest!


----------



## Evil Andrew

I really want to see you
Really want to win with you
Really want to see you Last
But it takes so long, my Last

My sweet Last
Hm, my Last


----------



## Spooky1

Good night (or should I say morning), Last


----------



## Goblin

Father's Day last!


----------



## graveyardmaster

last post wins "last"


----------



## Goblin

Yes it does!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Last is last and last is mine


----------



## graveyardmaster

yeah right cool it sleepy head,im "last"


----------



## Goblin

I'm not sleepy.....and I'm last!


----------



## graveyardmaster

either am i goblin...."last"


----------



## SPOOKY J

Good morning. Last!!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## graveyardmaster

good afternoon! last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Copchick

Sorry Dog, I'm the last hound in town.


----------



## Spooky1

It's a beautiful day in Lasts neighborhood.


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last


----------



## Evil Andrew

All you do is call me
I'll be any Last you need

You could be a big winner
Posting up and down, all over again
You could hang with Copchick, Rox and Spooky
This amusement never ends

I want to be your sledgehammer

--------------------------


----------



## Copchick

Evil Andrew - LMAO! I so look forward to what the song of the day (or moment) will be. I do know most of them, I find myself reading to the melody of the song.  Last...


----------



## Evil Andrew

(bet you know all of them - the last line is usually the real song title - ones you don't recognize, go to google and look for a video : )

Last !


----------



## Spooky1

I loved that song when it came out.

You could have a steam train
If you'd just lay down your Last
You could have an aeroplane flying
If you bring your blue sky last


----------



## Zurgh

♪ ♫ ♪ ♫ win ♫ ♪ ♫ ♪


----------



## RoxyBlue

Take the last train to Postville,
And I'll meet you at the forum.
You can post there every thirty
Keep it witty, don't be borin'.
Don't be slow, oh, no, no, no!
Oh, no, no, no!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Last...just plain..old...last.....


----------



## Evil Andrew

I get Last, and nothin' gets me down
Last Post is tough, I've seen the toughest around
And I know, baby, just how wins feel
You got to post post post on the forum and get to what's real

Ah, can't you see me standin' here
I'm like a Last Post Winning machine
I ain't the first Last you've seen
Ah, can't you see what I mean?

Ah
Might as well jump


----------



## Spooky1

Mister Last-man, bring me a dream
Make her the cutest that I've ever seen
Give her two lips like roses and clover
Then tell her that her lonesome lasts are over


----------



## Moon Dog

Howdy!


----------



## Copchick

One last sleepy post. Goodnight!


----------



## Moon Dog

Goodnight!


----------



## Frightmaster-General

Sleep tight, and don't let the bedbugs bite! :lolkin:


----------



## Moon Dog

Might I suggest the same for you as well...


----------



## aquariumreef

I'm here to win!


----------



## Goblin

Starting out the week last


----------



## aquariumreef

I woin.


----------



## Goblin

Still here....still Last!

What's woin?


----------



## Moon Dog

Morning!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: 6:06 am last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Copchick

Good morning all!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Good Morning Last!!


----------



## Spooky1

A drizzly Good morning, Last!


----------



## Copchick

A hot, humid day in the 'burgh. Last!


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Hot humid day in SC. Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Howdy Doody!


----------



## Evil Andrew

All the vampires, posting on Haunt Forum
Want to live in Roxy's haunted shed
And all the bad Lasts, are standing in the shadows
All the good Lasts, are home with broken hearts

And I'm free, I'm free fallin'


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Guess that leaves me with a broken heart but it is a LAST broken heart!


----------



## Spooky1

I don't want to sound "Petty", but Last is mine!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Yuk! Yuk! Yuk! Spooky...you crack me up!!!
(but I'm last.....sucka!)


----------



## Evil Andrew

Well I know what's right
I'll post one more tonight
In a thread that keeps on pushin me around
But I'll Last my ground
And I won't back down

Hey baby, there ain't no easy way out
Hey yeah, I'll Last my ground
And I won't back down


----------



## graveyardmaster

ha!! im last guys "last"


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Naw silly, I'm last.


----------



## Goblin

You can't be......cause I'm last!


----------



## Copchick

It's incredible..I'm last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last is as last does


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Last is mine, mine, mine, and you others stop messing with my LAST!!!


----------



## Copchick

Lasty, lasty, last last last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Spooky1

Gooooooood Mooooorning, Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Hey Last!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Winner!


----------



## graveyardmaster

you thought you were the winner roxy "last" that makes me the winner huh!!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: No, GYM, first loser actually cause I am the winner!


----------



## graveyardmaster

Yeah right pumpkin5,in your dreams,you can still dream though huh!!! "last"


----------



## Moon Dog

No dreaming here!


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Thats because you must be having a nightmare, knowing that I am in fact last!


----------



## graveyardmaster

awww thanks for keeping my number 1 spot for me THE HALLOWEEN LADY "last"


----------



## RoxyBlue

Move over, will ya?


----------



## graveyardmaster

hey! hey! I"ll huff I"ll puff i"ll huff I"ll puff i"ll blow you away roxy!! "last"


----------



## Spooky1

I don't think so, Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

I don't think you're last either.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Neither are you, dear Moon Dog


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Nor you my friend


----------



## Copchick

So that leaves me then in last!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Sorry Copchick, next to last.....lastie last last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Sorry P5, Last!


----------



## Copchick

Getting up so early for work is for the birds. Goodnight! Oh, and last.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Well, you were......


----------



## Moon Dog

Sorry, wrong number...


----------



## graveyardmaster

YES thats right moon dog i am the winner,"last"


----------



## aquariumreef

Negative, cap'n.


----------



## Goblin

First last of the summer


----------



## Copchick

Yawn, good morning! Last.


----------



## Goblin

My last last of the night. Good night all!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: My 5:45am Good Wednesday Morning LAST! (and now I know...someone is going to pop up and post behind me and say something clever about being last...but in my heart and mind...I will be forever LAST...just so you know...so there!)


----------



## Moon Dog

Uh-huh...


----------



## Copchick

Nah-uh...


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Spooky1

A working from home today, Last ... now back to work


----------



## graveyardmaster

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol: My 5:45am Good Wednesday Morning LAST! (and now I know...someone is going to pop up and post behind me and say something clever about being last...but in my heart and mind...I will be forever LAST...just so you know...so there!)


you are dreaming again pumpkin5,you are about to waken up and realise last is mine!!! mine!!! mine!!! all mine!!! "Last"


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'll take over now


----------



## graveyardmaster

thanks for keeping last for me roxy!!! "last"


----------



## Spooky1

Last is back in our house!


----------



## Moon Dog

And just ran out the back door!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Hello Last!!


----------



## Copchick

LLLLLLLLLLaaaaaaasssssssssttttttttt!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, no, a thousand times no!


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Knock, knock. Who's there? Last. Last who.... oh wait, that's me!


----------



## Moon Dog

Who? Your feet don't fit no branch!


----------



## Pumpkin5

Moon Dog said:


> Who? Your feet don't fit no branch!


:jol: Moondog is HILARIOUS! But sadly he's still not last....no....that is me!


----------



## Spooky1

You can't out "Last" me!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Spookinator1???? I appreciate your tenacity......but I am last!!! Give it up.


----------



## graveyardmaster

your still dreaming a see pumpkin5,"last"


----------



## Moon Dog

There can be only one!


----------



## Goblin

Yes.....and you're looking at him!


----------



## Zurgh

Win


----------



## Copchick

Not so fast cowboy. This cowgirl's last.


----------



## Moon Dog

Hold your horses, last coming through!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Galloping through for a VICTORY LAST...Whoa!!!


----------



## Moon Dog

Shouldn't have stopped


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Spooky1

It's a hot morning in last!


----------



## graveyardmaster

LATE!!! afternoon LAST!!!!!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I win


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!!!


----------



## Spooky1

Gone with the "Win"


----------



## SPOOKY J

To Me!


----------



## graveyardmaster

Wrong to me


----------



## RoxyBlue

Right to me


----------



## Spooky1

Thanks for sharing, Roxy


----------



## Copchick

Bada bing, in last place I sing!


----------



## Moon Dog

What a lovely voice you have


----------



## Evil Andrew

Posters on the forum
Posters on the forum
Into this win we're born
Into this win we're thrown
Like a Last without a bone
A haunter out on loan

Riders on the storm .......


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Evil A you are very lyrical, however...I am last, mister...


----------



## Evil Andrew

When the night has come
And the forum is dark
And your screen is the only light you'll see
No I won't be afraid
Oh, I won't be afraid
Just as long as you Last, Last by me


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Wish you could be last Evil...but sorry...no go dude.....


----------



## Spooky1

My last last of the night. Good night


----------



## Copchick

My last post, yawn, goodnight too!


----------



## Moon Dog

Take care, I'll hold your spot for ya


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Ever the gentleman Moondog....I am stepping in..ha ha


----------



## aquariumreef

But I got da funk, yo. Or is it 'word'?


----------



## Goblin

Friday morning last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last, checking in!


----------



## Copchick

Thanks for holding my spot for me MD!


----------



## Spooky1

Good morning, Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Hello Last!


----------



## graveyardmaster

last is mine!! mine!! all mine!! "last"


----------



## Moon Dog

Not this time...


----------



## RoxyBlue

It's a good day when Moon Dog is here.....




....losing to me:googly:


----------



## graveyardmaster

then you loose to me roxy,last is mine!!!


----------



## Evil Andrew

I'm here, beatin you
And I don't know where I am goin' to
Big win, make you cry,
I don't need a reason why
They come runnin' just as fast as they can
Cause every girl crazy 'bout a Last Post man


----------



## highbury

I would like to take a second to thank everyone for keeping this post going, patiently waiting for me to return. I will now accept last from you all...


----------



## Spooky1

Welcome back, but last stays with me!


----------



## Moon Dog

Or me


----------



## Copchick

Sorry Moon Dog, but last is for me!


----------



## Evil Andrew

I'm posting away
Set an open course for my winning spree
Cause I've got to be free
Free to win the Last that's ahead of me
On the board I am Evil, but call me Andrew
I'll search for last postings, and I'll beat you
And I'll try oh Lord I'll try to carry on
Come sail away.......


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Sail away to last??? Yes Evil A....but I am last.....


----------



## graveyardmaster

YOU guys dont get it....last is mine and always will be.........."last"


----------



## Goblin

Only when I'm not here!


----------



## aquariumreef

Cake and pizza are healthy right?

Either way I win!


----------



## Goblin

No, but you came close!


----------



## Copchick

Close but no cigar.


----------



## graveyardmaster

you better believe it,last is mine all mine "last"!!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last at last!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Saturday morning at the coast LAST!!!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Copchick

Mostest lastest!


----------



## graveyardmaster

totally last,that means i win huh!!! "last"


----------



## Moon Dog

Last x infinity


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!!!


----------



## graveyardmaster

does that mean am last!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi, guys!


----------



## Frightmaster-General

*last!*​


----------



## Spooky1

That's just wrong  Last!


----------



## Evil Andrew

On the day I was born
The Haunters all gathered 'round
And they gazed in wide wonder
At the Last I had found
The post ho's spoke up
Said "leave this one alone"
They could tell right away
That I was Last to the bone


----------



## Copchick

...b-b-b-b-b-b-bad. But last!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Out on Haunt Forum for forty days
Last night winning Last, put me in a haze
Sweet, sweet Last Posts, back to back
I dominate this thread and that's a natural fact

Up all night, all this posting
I got to tell you, Last is my thing
Booze and Last Posts keep me right
As long as we can make it to live chat tonight

We're an American Band.......
---------------------------


----------



## Moon Dog

American Band? Wrong thread...


----------



## Spooky1

We all do last in our own way


----------



## Frightmaster-General




----------



## SterchCinemas

Im too lazy to write anything special with it. So.. LAST. Thats all for tonight, folks!


----------



## Goblin

Sunday morning last


----------



## Frightmaster-General




----------



## Moon Dog

Where does he get all those wonderful toys?


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Hello Last!!


----------



## Spooky1

Win for me!


----------



## graveyardmaster

thanks for holding the fort for me spooky1 "last"


----------



## Moon Dog

Last and that's that


----------



## Copchick

Move over Moon Dog the big dog is here and in last!


----------



## Evil Andrew

I logged on Haunt Forum 'bout half past ten
That Last of mine wouldn't let me in
So move it on over. Rock it on over
Move over Moon Dog, Copchick's Last is movin' in

She told me not to mess around
But I done let Last Post go down
Move it on over. Rock it on over
Move over Moon Dog, Copchick's Last is movin' in


----------



## Frightmaster-General

Indeed; the last dog...


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!!


----------



## Spooky1

I hear distant thunder here in last!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Drove through rain the whole way home LAST!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I win!


----------



## Evil Andrew

I saw a werewolf with a Laptop in his hand
Clicking through the posts in Fun N Games
He was looking for the place to win Last Post
Going to get a big Last and sing his refrain
Ahhwooooo... Werewolves of London, Ahwooooo!

-------------------


----------



## Spooky1

Last's hair is perfect


----------



## Goblin

Starting out the week last


----------



## Moon Dog

You're last at being last


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Lastie, Lastiest of the Last Lahastas Last!


----------



## Copchick

Why thank you for saving my spot in last place Pumpkin5


----------



## Moon Dog

Things not to say to an officer - you're last, because I am!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Spooky1

Good late morning, Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Home at last


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Last....just plain and simple.....


----------



## Copchick

Moon Dog's confusing me, but I'm last now.


----------



## Frightmaster-General

Yes, you were...


----------



## Spooky1

Oh what a beautiful last! Oh what a beautiful day!


----------



## Evil Andrew

I know a Haunt Forum Woman
I know a Haunt Forum Woman
Yes, I know a Haunt Forum Woman
But I've got Last Post - can't you see
That she's a Haunt Forum Woman and
She's trying to take the Evil out of me

----------------------


----------



## Copchick

I'd never take the evil out of you, but I'll take last! Lol!


----------



## Juuno

A teensy little spider
Walked down the lane,
Her head was hung in sorrow,
for she drove them all insane.

"Don't be sad" said the birdy,
"Watch your beak!" the spider sassed,
But the birdy just ate her up,
And smiled cause she was last!


----------



## graveyardmaster

sorry guys last is mine "last"


----------



## SPOOKY J

I'll end my day at LAST!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Almost last Spooky J Last is MINE!


----------



## aquariumreef

Meh


----------



## Goblin

Another late night last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Morning last!


----------



## Frightmaster-General




----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Spooky1

Good morning EQ


----------



## RoxyBlue

Mwahaha!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Hey Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes


----------



## Copchick

Lasty,last, last, last, last!


----------



## Spooky1

This the end, this is the Last, my friend


----------



## Goblin

Oh really?


----------



## Copchick

Yep. Good morning everyone! Last...


----------



## Moon Dog

Good Morning!


----------



## aquariumreef

Win for an awesome night!


----------



## Frightmaster-General

*Last!* ​


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!
Cool pic Frightmaster.


----------



## SPOOKY J

Good Morning Last!!!


----------



## graveyardmaster

last is mine and always will be! "last"


----------



## RoxyBlue

Dream on, dude


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!


----------



## Frightmaster-General

*Last!*​


----------



## RoxyBlue

Last in spite of anyone else's best efforts


----------



## graveyardmaster

move over roxy huh!!! i"m last huh!!!


----------



## Copchick

Negative

The throne is mine


----------



## Evil Andrew

Darling you gotta let me know
Should I win or should I go?
If you say that Last is mine
I'm winning till the end of time
So you got to let know
Should I win or should I go?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Luv the song! But sorry I win again....hehehe (evil laugh)


----------



## Spooky1

Time me to step into last!


----------



## Frightmaster-General

Always tease tease tease
You’re happy with Jason Voorhees
One 'last' is fine, next one is black
So take that knife out of my back
Well I'd better let you know:
I think it's best if you will go!


----------



## Evil Andrew

-------------------------
Left a good win in the city
Postin on Haunt Forum every night and day
And I never lost one minute of sleepin'
Worryin' 'bout the Lasts that might have been

Big wins keep on turnin'
Last Posts keep on burnin'
Rollin', rollin', rollin' on the river

-----------


----------



## Spooky1

So maybe I'll Win
Saved by last
Maybe I'll win
Saved by Last


----------



## aquariumreef

I'll just be blunt and declare myself the winner.


----------



## Goblin

aquariumreef said:


> I'll just be blunt and declare myself the wiener.


Hot dog!


----------



## aquariumreef

It's all me, weinor #1


----------



## Goblin

But you're not last!


----------



## aquariumreef

In the heir to post winnage.


----------



## Goblin

I'll just post last!


----------



## aquariumreef

Nope, it's all about me me me.


----------



## Moon Dog

And me!


----------



## Copchick

Me too!


----------



## Frightmaster-General

You'd better hope and pray that you make it safe
Back to your last post
You'd better hope and pray that you wake one day
And write the last post

'Cause when you sleep at night they don't hear you cry:
"I want that last post!"
Only time will tell if you can break the spell
And write the last post


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Falling in last again
What am I to do?
You all cry "boo hoo"
Can't help it


----------



## Spooky1

Don't cry Roxy, I'm here with you in Last!


----------



## Evil Andrew

(I love to see my evil influence making this thread more lyrical : )

... and, of course, I'm still Last !


----------



## SPOOKY J

Hello Last!!


----------



## aquariumreef

Right back to me.


----------



## Zurgh

♫ ♪ la ♪ la ♫ win ♪ la la la ♫


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love to win-a
Here on the forum in the June-a and the spring-a,
I love to win-a,
There's a sky of blue-a and a post or two-a,
Anything-a with a swing-a to an "I beat you-a,"
I love to, I love to win!


----------



## Copchick

Okay, it's really obvious Evil Andrew is an influence. 

This is my last last until I return from my camp.


----------



## Spooky1

Enjoy your camp, Copchick. I'll hold on to last while you're gone.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Perhaps I should take that responsibility


----------



## SPOOKY J

^ There so much you do already. I take care of this for ya.


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Here I have nothing better to do so I'll take last


----------



## Zurgh

Ax win, Ax last!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Thursday evening last!


----------



## Spooky1

Good night, Last!


----------



## Evil Andrew

It's the time of the season
When Last runs high
In this time, winning is so easy
And let me try with the Last Post

To take you in the sun to promised Lasts
Beating every one
It's the time of the season for loving....

----------------------


----------



## Goblin

I am having mild heart problems tonight so I'm gonna skip games. See ya tomorrow.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Oh Gobbie!!! So sorry to hear it....hope it is nothing big to worry about...We love you GOBLIN!


----------



## Moon Dog

Hope ya feel better Mr G!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi, Evil Queen!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Hey Ya'll. LAST!


----------



## graveyardmaster

well here to claim what is mine "last"


----------



## SPOOKY J

Not anymore! LAST!


----------



## RoxyBlue

May I cut in?


----------



## graveyardmaster

here to collect what is rightfully mine "last"


----------



## SPOOKY J

Sorry but I am going to have to Repo your Last.


----------



## Frightmaster-General

*Last!*​


----------



## Evil Andrew

Didn't I make you feel
Like you were the only Last
And didn't I give you everything
That a haunter possibly can
Each time I tell myself I think I've had enough
Well I'm gonna show you baby that Last Post is tough
So come on, come on, come on and

Take it
Take another little piece of my heart now baby

---------------------------


----------



## aquariumreef

I made food for the win!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Lasty last last


----------



## Evil Andrew

I've seen all good posters win Last Post each day
so satisfied I win today
I've seen all good posters win Last Post each day
so satisfied I win today

Make a straight and stronger post to the corner of your life
Make the P5 post so fast she hasn't got time to post twice

'Cause it's Last, it's Last in Last with your Last and its news is captured
For the my win to use
I can post from most anywhere
Winning any time I want,
Just remember that the goal
Is for us to Last Post all we want, anywhere........

---------------------


----------



## Moon Dog

Umm... Last!


----------



## Spooky1

Good night, Last


----------



## graveyardmaster

here to snatch victory from under your noses!!!!!!! "last"


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: hey boys, let's face it you got beat by a girl. LAST


----------



## Goblin

I'm back....and I'm last once again!


----------



## aquariumreef

Win for the pretzels!


----------



## Zurgh

God loves you...
...but I win...


----------



## aquariumreef

But I'm even better at winning than you.


----------



## Goblin

I doubt that


----------



## Zurgh

Me, as well...


----------



## aquariumreef

Zurgh, I WILL BEAT YOUR POST SENSELESS IF YOU TRY TO WIN ANYMORE.


----------



## Zurgh

If I was a winning masochist, isn't that what I would like?!?!

Any what way, Win!:googly:


----------



## Goblin

My last last tonight. Goodnight all!


----------



## aquariumreef

Zurgh said:


> If I was a winning masochist, isn't that what I would like?!?!
> 
> Any what way, Win!:googly:


In the off chance that you are, I'll let sleeping Zurg's rest. 

And take the lead!


----------



## Zurgh

Take as much lead as you like, but most Dr.'s recommend you don't...

I take the win, the last, the cake, and *{DELETED FOR NATIONAL SECURITY REASONS}*


----------



## aquariumreef

Schweet, but I still got the front.


----------



## Zurgh

You keep that, then...
Win...


----------



## aquariumreef

Lose!


----------



## Zurgh

What was lost is now win...


----------



## aquariumreef

Yeah but I have awesomeness in the palm of my hand where's you have nothing but the bittersweet memory of what was before.


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope you still loose zurgh,sorry to dissapoint you but i win!!! "last"


----------



## Zurgh

Hahaha time twist substitution win...


----------



## graveyardmaster

sorry guys there"s only one winner here,yes you got it me!! "last"


----------



## Zurgh

Ok


----------



## aquariumreef

That's just swell.


----------



## Zurgh

Ice will help you with that swelling...


----------



## aquariumreef

And will numb your pain as I take the win!


----------



## Zurgh

What pain, the pain of win?


----------



## aquariumreef

The pain of lose.


----------



## graveyardmaster

sorry dudes!!! i win!!!!


----------



## Zurgh

Sorry AR, GYM won...


----------



## aquariumreef

Oh but I'm the Mac Daddy and daddy always gets what he wants.


----------



## graveyardmaster

not here you don"t huh!!! LOL!!! 'last"


----------



## Zurgh

See, told ya' AR...


----------



## Moon Dog

Hiya Zurgh!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Late morning last


----------



## Frightmaster-General

*Last!*​


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## Frightmaster-General

*Last again...*​


----------



## Copchick

It's me who is last FMG!


----------



## Evil Andrew

You take Last Post and you rattle my brain
Too much Last drives a man insane
You've had your fill, but what a thrill
Goodness, gracious, Last Posts of fire!!

I laughed at you cause I thought you look funny
You took Last once , that's so lame honey
I've changed my mind, this Last is mine
Goodness, gracious, great balls of fire!!

-----------------------------


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last! Good Night.


----------



## Goblin

Sunday morning last!


----------



## aquariumreef

It's still saturday last!


----------



## Goblin

Still last last!


----------



## graveyardmaster

not for long goblin! here to claim what is rightfully mine "last! yes ROXY this dude is "last"


----------



## Evil Andrew

Well my temperature is rising - got my Last on the floor
Crazy people postin cause they want to win more
Let me win baby - I don't know what you got
But you better take it easy 'cause this Last is hot
And I'm so Last I win it, And I'm so Last I win it
You got to gimme some Lovin, gimme gimme some Lovin

-------------------------


----------



## SPOOKY J

Good Morning Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Good morning yourself!


----------



## graveyardmaster

OHHH moon dog you can bark all you want but im still "last"


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: WERE LAST!


----------



## graveyardmaster

ohhh you you may be fast but im last,get it pumpkin5 "last"


----------



## Copchick

Ugh, you're all wrong! Smack dab in last place.


----------



## graveyardmaster

you may have bet the rest but you have to beat the best "last"


----------



## Spooky1

The storm knocked us out, but now I'm back in Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Look again.....


----------



## Frightmaster-General

*Last!*​


----------



## Evil Andrew

Big wins keep on turning
Carry me home to see my win
Postin Lasts all through the southland
I miss my Last Post once again and I think it's a sin - Yes

Well, I heard P5 sing about her
Well, I heard ole Spooky postin down
Well, I hope that CopChick will remember
A Last Post man will always win anyhow

Sweet home Alabama.........

--------------


----------



## Copchick

Evil A - you are such a trip! I enjoy reading your posts. But you weren't last for long.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The last post
Ooooo
The last post
Ooooo
What if you wasted time and your post in time disappeared
And the perfect post ends up being the last post you'll ever hear
Ooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Evil Andrew

All Haunt Forum has come
I'm here, but then I'm gone
Spooky don't fear Evil Andrew
Nor do P5, Hairazor or Rox
(We can be like they are)

Come on Last Post
(Don't fear Evil Andrew)
Baby take my hand
(Don't fear Evil Andrew)
We'll be able to win
(Don't fear Evil Andrew)
Baby I'm your Last


----------------------------------


----------



## Spooky1

Good night, Last!


----------



## Frightmaster-General

Darkness falls across the land
The posting-time is close at hand
Haunters lurk like they were ghosts
Hunting for those final posts


----------



## Zurgh

♫ I just won you, ♪
♫ And I am crazy, ♪
♪ But I'm the winner, ♫
♪ Or, am I, Maybe..♪


----------



## Goblin

Starting out the week last


----------



## aquariumreef

I'm still on the vaca so I'm winning.


----------



## Goblin

Not even close


----------



## Frightmaster-General




----------



## Copchick

FMG, you just got bumped.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Cheers!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thanks, Moon Dog!


----------



## graveyardmaster

thanks roxy for keeping my no1 spot for me "last"


----------



## Frightmaster-General




----------



## Copchick

FMG - again, you're a gentleman for saving my last place!


----------



## Spooky1

Out of the frying pan and into Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'll save you from the evil last


----------



## graveyardmaster

here to claim top spot "last"


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Sorry there GYM....last is reserved for me...I thought you got the memo!


----------



## graveyardmaster

have it!!


----------



## Frightmaster-General

I'm last!​


----------



## Evil Andrew

Welcome to Haunt Forum, we got fun 'n' games
I've got every Last you want, honey you know my name
You're the one that's second-Last, I can feel your greed
If you got the money, honey I've got the Last you need*

In the jungle, welcome to the jungle

----------------


----------



## Spooky1

Welcome back my friends to the Haunt Forum that never ends 
We're so glad you could attend Come inside! Come inside! 
There behind a glass is a real blade of grass be careful as you pass.
I'm in Last! I'm in Last!


----------



## graveyardmaster

HA HA thats what you think spooky1 "last"


----------



## Moon Dog

Yo!


----------



## Goblin

I'm here and I'm last.......live with it!


----------



## aquariumreef

I'm sleepy.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Copchick

Good morning Evil Queen!


----------



## Spooky1

Good morning, Ladies  Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yay!


----------



## graveyardmaster

hey keeping my no1 post for me again roxy huh!!! awww you are soooo kind!!! "last"


----------



## Frightmaster-General

Greetings y'all....


----------



## Moon Dog

S'up?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nuttin', except for my being in last place again


----------



## graveyardmaster

were in last place roxy huh!!! "last"


----------



## Frightmaster-General




----------



## Spooky1

Safe at home and Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Safe at home? What is this? Baseball?

If so... you're out!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Hey Moon? Join Spooky in the loser dugout because I am LAST!


----------



## Evil Andrew

I been run down
Last, I been lied to
And I don't know why
I let that Last win make out a fool
Last took all my money
Wrecked my new car
Now Last's with one of my good-time buddies,
Postin' in some cross-town bar
Sometimes I win
Sometimes I win
Like I been
Tied to the whippin' post

-----------------------


----------



## Spooky1

The time has come to pass, that I shall rule in Last!


----------



## Goblin

First last on the fourth!


----------



## Frightmaster-General

*Last!*​


----------



## Copchick

My first last on the fourth!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Sparkly Last!


----------



## Evil Andrew

I've got some wins , we both know it,
We don't post too much about it
Aint no real big secret, all the same,
Somehow I'd win without it

Listen, wins don't really matter to me
Baby, you believe what Haunt Forum believes
You see, you dont have to win like a refugee


-------------------


----------



## RoxyBlue

I win without singing


----------



## Evil Andrew

It's OK - break FREE !


----------



## Spooky1

Damn it! I'm Last!


----------



## Copchick

My last last for the fourth!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Just take those old Haunters off the shelf
I'll sit and beat 'em all by myself
Today's wins ain't got the same soul
I like that Last Post rock 'n' roll
Don't try to take away my Last Post
You'll never win and I will burn you like toast
I'll pack your bag an you can head for the coast
I like that Last Post rock 'n' roll


-------------------------


----------



## Spooky1

Good night, Last!


----------



## Goblin

Another late night last for me!


----------



## Zurgh

Itzza mine, now...


----------



## aquariumreef

And I swoop in


----------



## highbury

To allow me to collect my last. Thank you, aquariumreef!!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Spooky1

It's going to be a hot one, here in Last today


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes, it is


----------



## SPOOKY J

Hey Last.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hey, Spooky J!


----------



## graveyardmaster

hey im last roxy yaaaw!!


----------



## Copchick

Mostest lastest


----------



## SterchCinemas

Nu-uh! Im mostest lastest!


----------



## Moon Dog

Congrats!

Wait...


----------



## aquariumreef

Waiting for me?


----------



## Copchick

AR, thanks for saving my spot! You're so kind.


----------



## aquariumreef

*beats down Chopstiks*


----------



## Zurgh

Winish at the finish...


----------



## Evil Andrew

I posted on Haunt Forum, was feelin' about half past dead;
I just needed some place where Last could lay it's head.
"Hey, mister, can you tell me where Last Post might find a bed?"
He just grinned and shook my hand, "I win!", was all he said.


Take Last Post off ScareMe, take a load for free;
Take Last Post off Roxy,
And (and) (and) you can put the win right on me.

-----------------------


----------



## Spooky1

Good night, Last!


----------



## Goblin

Either I'm last or you get this........









And this..............









And this...............


----------



## graveyardmaster

her to claim what is rightfully mine last,mine allll mine!!!!!!!


----------



## Goblin

You'll have to fight for it.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Ahhhhhhhhhh Friday morning last!


----------



## Spooky1

A late morning last for me!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Now look at them yo-yo's that's the way you do it
You win the Last Post on the Haunt For-um
That ain't workin' that's the way you do it
Last Post for nothin' and your wins for free
Now that ain't workin' that's the way you do it
Lemme tell ya them haunters ain't dumb
Maybe get a blister on your little finger
Maybe get a blister on your thumb

We gotta install microwave ovens....

--------------------------------


----------



## Moon Dog

Word!


----------



## RoxyBlue

And the word is "winner"!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Finished with my Last Post
Cause it couldn't help me with my mind
People think I'm insane
Because I am posting all the time

All day long I think of Last
But nothing seems to satisfy
Think I'll lose my mind
IfI don't find some wins to pacify






-------------------


----------



## Spooky1

I think someone is out to get my last.


----------



## Copchick

That would be me!


----------



## Zurgh

I just freed it from protective custody...


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: And now it is mine, all mine........


----------



## Evil Andrew

In a white room with black curtains is Haunt Forum
Last Post country, I'm always beating tired Haunters
Scary vampires always try to steal my Last Post
Sun light burns them only leaving my contentment

I'll wait for my Last while the sun doesn't shine
Wait in this place where the Haunters run from themselves

Then you sing my stolen lyrics at the station.......

-------------------


----------



## graveyardmaster

last is mine!!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Goblin

First weekend last of July


----------



## aquariumreef

I'm still wiinning


----------



## N. Fantom

I win


----------



## Goblin

Neither of you are even close!


----------



## Spooky1

A late last for me!


----------



## GreenDay

i dont know if im doing this right seeing how ive been on this site for no more than 10 minutes but, i win.


----------



## GreenDay

wait guys do i win


----------



## aquariumreef

Greenday you just lost.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## aquariumreef

Oh really?


----------



## Goblin

Yes......really!


----------



## aquariumreef

I don't think so


----------



## Goblin

Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha............and Ha again!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: cutting in here for the WIN!!!


----------



## aquariumreef

But I am carving the pumpkin as I take the lead!


----------



## Goblin

Your lead was short lived


----------



## aquariumreef

But it reigns is ugly head once again.


----------



## graveyardmaster

hey your reign was short lived AR,im here and here to stay "last"


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I win


----------



## graveyardmaster

just had your horses roxy huh!! I WIN!! "last"


----------



## N. Fantom

Once again, i win with last


----------



## Spooky1

You had her horses do what? My turn to win!


----------



## Copchick

My turn now


----------



## Evil Andrew

You show us every Last you've got
You keep on postin and the thread gets hot
And you drive us wild, we'll drive you crazy
And you say you wanna go for a win
The party's just begun, we'll let you in
You drive us wild, we'll drive you crazy

You keep on shoutin', you keep on shoutin'

I wanna win Last Post all nite and party every day

---------------------


----------



## Spooky1

Breathe deep the gathering gloom
Watch last fade from every room
Bedsitter people look back and lament
Another day's useless posting spent

Impassioned lovers wrestle as one
Lonely man cries for last and has none
New mother posting while she suckles her son
Senior citizens wish they were young

Cold hearted last that rules the night
Removes the colors from our sight
Wins are grey and last is white
But we decide which is right
And which is an illusion?


----------



## Goblin

Sunday morning last


----------



## aquariumreef

Marghmble


----------



## Goblin

Still last...............


----------



## scareme

Win


----------



## Goblin

My last last tonight. Goodnight all!


----------



## aquariumreef

I got it all!


----------



## scareme

win


----------



## Copchick

Here I am, pulling out in front


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Zurgh

Fantastic Morning, Win!


----------



## RoxyBlue

My turn


----------



## Spooky1

Another hot day in Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Hey Last!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Last Post came from Miami F.L.A.
Hitch-hiked its way across the U.S.A.

Found Haunt Forum along the way
Hung out with Copchick and decided to stay
She said, hey Last, take a walk on the wild side
said, hey honey, take a walk on the wild side

---------------------


----------



## Spooky1

Good night last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## scareme

win


----------



## aquariumreef

Pin!


----------



## Goblin

Starting out another week last


----------



## Moon Dog

Last again!


----------



## aquariumreef

Swin for the Win!


----------



## Copchick

My first last of the day.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Hey y'all. Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

After 1:00PM last


----------



## Spooky1

Good afternoon, Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!!!


----------



## aquariumreef

Your point?


----------



## Evil Andrew

You think you lost Last Post
Well, I won again today
It's you I'm thinking of
And Last told me what to say

I've won the Last Post
And you know that can't be bad
I've won the Last Post
And you know you should be glad










--------------------------------


----------



## aquariumreef

So don't worry, I got your back with my win!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nights on Haunt Forum, never reaching the end
Last Posts I've written, always meaning to win
Lyrics I've always missed, with these posts before
Just what the truth is, I can't say anymore
'Cause I love Last, yes I love Last, oh, how I love Last

------------------------------


----------



## Spooky1

I'll not get Moody or Blue about being Last.


----------



## Zurgh

Medium win, extra last... with a cherry on top...


----------



## RoxyBlue

You forgot the chocolate syrup


----------



## Moon Dog

And the whipped cream!


----------



## aquariumreef

Who's gonna eat all that?


----------



## Goblin

Another late night last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Loses to an early morning last!


----------



## Copchick

My apologies that you lost to me, Moon Dog!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Good Morning! Last!!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Spooky1

Last of the morning to ya!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi, all


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Move over Rattlehead... go rust in peace...


----------



## graveyardmaster

budge over lord h..... new dude in town... by the way "last"


----------



## Lord Homicide

graveyardmaster said:


> budge over lord h..... new dude in town... by the way "last"


Dude, YOU budge over... you're still last alright! HAHAHA


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yeah, Haunt Forum is threatening
My very life today
If I don't get some Last Post
Lord, I'm gonna fade away

Win, children, yeah, it's just a post away
It's just a post away
Win, children, yeah, it's just a post away
It's just a post away, hey, yeah

Oh, see the fire is sweepin'
At Last Post today
Burnin' like Evil Andrew's lyrics
You lost Last Post today........

--------------------------


----------



## aquariumreef

For cereal I always win this bizz


----------



## Spooky1

Last for the moment


----------



## Evil Andrew

One win makes you larger
And one win makes you small
And the wins that mother gives you
Don't do anything at all
Go ask Andrew, as he beats you all.

And if you try to out post Andrew
And you know you're going to fall
Tell 'em a hookah smoking Haunter
Has given you the call
To call Andrew, as he beats you all....

------------------------


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here comes my post (doo doo doo doo)
Here comes may post, and I say
It's all right

Evil Andrew, there's been so much that you have done here
Evil Andrew, it feels like years since you have won here
Here comes my post
Here comes my post, and I say
It's all right


----------



## graveyardmaster

my last post this evening,that makes me the winner right huh!! yaa last!


----------



## Goblin

Nope, just makes you next to last!


----------



## Zurgh

Win...


----------



## Goblin

No, but you came close


----------



## Copchick

Sorry Goblin, I'm comin' in for the win!


----------



## aquariumreef

Chopsticks, get me some food, cause I'm hungry after my win!


----------



## Goblin

What win?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: HA HA HA MY WIN!!!!!


----------



## Moon Dog

Win!


----------



## Copchick

My win, Moon Dog!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Y'all are crazy... I am officially done with this thread once and for all.


----------



## graveyardmaster

yep thats me last again huh! "winner" oh man this is easy!!


----------



## Spooky1

Good morning, Win!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: AFTERNOON WIN!!! (and fyi, afternoon wins, are the best wins there ever was, are, or will be.....)


----------



## Copchick

Some like to win in the morning, some like to win in the afternoon, sometimes a really good win is best in the evening. I think wins are better at night time. But I'll take a win whenever I can get it.


----------



## graveyardmaster

not here you don"t copchick,that makes me the winner right "WINNER"


----------



## Evil Andrew

Haunt Forum is high
Haunt Forum is low
And you're confused on which way to post
So I've come here to win you a hand
And Last you into the promised land
So...
Come on and take a Last Post
Come on and sit here by my side
Come on and take a Last Post

All over the country I've seen it the same
You all are not winning, cause this is my game
You've got to do better, *it's time to begin
You know all the Lyrics must come from within

So...
Come on and take a Last Post
Come on and sit here by my side
Come on and take a Free Ride

---------------


----------



## Spooky1

Good night, Last!


----------



## graveyardmaster

not so quick spooky1 "last"


----------



## Goblin

Another late night last


----------



## Zurgh

win


----------



## graveyardmaster

last is mine all mine "last"


----------



## Goblin

Only in your dreams


----------



## graveyardmaster

yep im a dreamer lol,but still last!


----------



## Zurgh

I live in your dreams... win...


----------



## graveyardmaster

wake up then zurgh,your dreaming!! im last!!


----------



## Zurgh

Nope..


----------



## Copchick

I just bumped you out of last, Zurgh.


----------



## aquariumreef

What is this I don't even.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Thursday morning Last after the Queen....


----------



## Spooky1

Good morning, Ladies


----------



## RoxyBlue

Time for a win


----------



## graveyardmaster

yes it is roxy,thanks!


----------



## RoxyBlue

You're welcome - and you lose:googly:


----------



## PirateLady

Surprise I'm back


----------



## graveyardmaster

im back for the home win!!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Sooooo nice to be a winner!!!


----------



## graveyardmaster

yeah right,keep on dreaming p5,there"s only one winner,yes you got it "ME"


----------



## Copchick

After a power nap, I'm coming in for a last win


----------



## graveyardmaster

got to get past me first copchick,i steal it back for the win!


----------



## Moon Dog

Like taking candy from a baby... Last!


----------



## Zurgh

Hi, Moon Dog! Yuck, this win tastes terrible!


----------



## Spooky1

That's because your win has expired


----------



## graveyardmaster

so has yours spooky1 "last"


----------



## Moon Dog

It's a beautiful day in the neighborhood...

Oh damn, someone stole my sneakers!


----------



## Evil Andrew

I'm gettin' bugged posting up and down the same old strip
I gotta find a new place where the wins are hip
The post ho's and me are getting real well known
Yeah, the Last Posts know us and they leave us alone
I get around

-------------------


----------



## Goblin

Friday morning last


----------



## graveyardmaster

its friday yaa!! "last"


----------



## Goblin

Still here.....still last!


----------



## Zurgh

Win...


----------



## aquariumreef

Spin


----------



## Goblin

Last again


----------



## aquariumreef

Here I am!


----------



## Moon Dog

There you go...


----------



## Copchick

And here I am!


----------



## PirateLady

Now it's just me


----------



## graveyardmaster

here to claim whats mine "last"


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## graveyardmaster

good afternoon "last"


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Still morning here on this side of the pond GYM and LAST IS MINE!!!


----------



## graveyardmaster

i see you are still dreaming huh!!wipe the sleep from your eye"s p5! last is mine and always will be!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

You might be wrong about that


----------



## Evil Andrew

Haunt Forum woman, stay away from me
Haunt Forum woman, mama let me be
Don't come postin around my door
I don't wanna take your Last no more

I got more important things to do
Than spend my time taking Last from you
Haunt Fourm woman, I said stay away
American woman, listen what I say

------------------------


----------



## Copchick

But Evil Andrew, I couldn't stay away! Last really is mine.


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!!!


----------



## Spooky1

I do the "Last" dance


----------



## RoxyBlue

May I join you?


----------



## graveyardmaster

yeah here to claim whats mine "last"


----------



## SPOOKY J

Yours??


----------



## graveyardmaster

ohh thanks spooky j,your the man huh!


----------



## Moon Dog

It would appear that way


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: WINNER.....that is ME!


----------



## Evil Andrew

So this ain't your win - I beat you again today
I had to take Last Post away
Smiled like you won- kisses for everyone
And tales - but you always fail!

You lying so low in the weeds
But you never gonna ambush me
You'd try to take my Last Post ? please..
Now wouldn't you, Barracuda?

---------------------


----------



## Spooky1

Don't want to be a Last man,
People would think that I was
Just good fun.
Would rather be a win man,
I am so glad to go on being one.
Too much to post around with you,
No chance of finding a woman who
Will last you in the morning and all the night time too.


----------



## graveyardmaster

good morning "last"


----------



## Zurgh

win...


----------



## graveyardmaster

you loose ZURGH,last is mine........


----------



## Goblin

Zurgh is loose! I thought I had his cage locked!


----------



## Moon Dog

Looks like he found a key...


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Cheesy Saturday horror movie last


----------



## Spooky1

These old horror movies in last are great!


----------



## graveyardmaster

good evening "last"


----------



## Moon Dog

Don't you mean afternoon?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Some people call me Evil Andrew, yeah
Some call me the gangster of Last
Some people call me Maurice
'Cause I speak of my Haunt Forum Love

People talk about me, baby
Say I'm posting all wrong, singing these songs
Well, don't you worry baby, don't worry
'Cause I'm Last Post, Last Post, Last Post - all you - I own

'Cause I'm a poster, I'm a winner
I'm a lover and I'm a sinner
I'm winning Last Post, having fun....

-------------------------


----------



## graveyardmaster

Moon Dog said:


> Don't you mean afternoon?


no moon dog its the evening here in the UK,we are 5hrs ahead of you guys,so i win "last"


----------



## Copchick

Last


----------



## graveyardmaster

you can be second last copchick!! im last!!


----------



## Copchick

Copchick don't take a back seat to nobody, tsk.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Saturday night I was downtown
Posting on old Haunt Forum
Sitting in a nest of Post Ho's
Whiskey bottles piling high

Last Post Wins were on the west side
Full of Haunters who are doing me wrong
I was just about to call up the Goblin
When I heard this woman singing my song.....


--------------------


----------



## Copchick

I love your lyrics! Move over Evil A, Copchick's coming in for the win!


----------



## graveyardmaster

thanks for keeping my spot for me copchick,i win you loose!!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Spooky1

The spirits tell me ........ I win!


----------



## Copchick

I think the magic 8 ball says you lost.


----------



## Evil Andrew

When are you gonna post down?
The Win slips right out of your hands
You should have stayed off the forum
You should have listened to your old man

You know that you can't beat me ever
I alway win Last before you
But I've got a present for you Haunters to open
You're gonna get used my singing - the blues

So goodbye yellow brick road
Where the dogs of Haunt Forum howl

-----------


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: (my version of Evil A)..... La, la, la, la, la te da......dum de dum, de dum dum, de dum, dum.....tra la la la la la......LAST!!!!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Sitting on a park bench
Eying little wins, with bad intent
Always winning the Last Post
Bony fingers, wearing reaper's clothes,
Evil Andrew

--------------------------


----------



## graveyardmaster

you guys can dream huh!! i win!!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Nope...you are thinking of me....I win....


----------



## graveyardmaster

YEAH RIGHT!! you loose p5,you are still dreaming,boooooooo i WIN!!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: No one likes a butthead GYM ...you are the loser here...I WIN!!!


----------



## graveyardmaster

HEY i was a born winner!! but since its yourself you can be 2nd best ok,you still loose like!! hey you can"t stand the heat p5 stay out of the kitchen!!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Hhhmmmmm...well sometimes...winners??? Well they try to hard to win...and they get injuries......just saying.....I am going to coast in here with the last WIN...

P.S. I am fine in the kitchen...never too hot for me.....


----------



## graveyardmaster

yeah you can coast in all you like but i still nip you at the post!! hey i always WIN!! p5!


----------



## Goblin

Sunday morning last


----------



## graveyardmaster

last! last! last! last! is mine!


----------



## Moon Dog

Was yours, mine now!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: And now it is mine!!!


----------



## graveyardmaster

budge over p5 its MINE!!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Ahhhh...GYM, you are cute...but sadly mistaken if you think for one minute you can be 'laster' than me....I am the lastest of the last!!!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## graveyardmaster

good afternoon last!


----------



## Copchick

Mostest lastest in the 'burgh


----------



## Evil Andrew

As I walk along, I wonder
Oh, what went wrong with Last Post
A Win you thought was strong

And as I still walk on
I think of Lasts I've won, forever
When Haunt Forum was young

I'm a-winning once again, your tears are falling and I feel your pain
You're wishing Last weren't here by me, to end your misery
And I wonder, I wa-wa-wa-wa-wonder

------------------------------------


----------



## graveyardmaster

i see i win again huh!!!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Back in Last
It's a blast
I've won too long, I'm glad to be back,
Yes I'm beatin you
It's what I do
That's kept me posting a lot

I've been wondering why
You're even gonna try
You'll never win cause I'll never die

I got nine lives,
Cat's eyes,
Abusin' every one of you and running wild

'Cause I'm back.......


----------------------


----------



## Spooky1

At this moment in time and space, last and I coexist.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Spooky I am so glad you and last worked it out....but he's left you for me Spooky1....last is MINE!!!!


----------



## Copchick

Last for tonight. Goodnight, sweet dreams!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Roses are red
Carnations are pink
I'm in last place
What do you think?


----------



## Spooky1

I think, therefore I win!


----------



## Goblin

Starting out another week last


----------



## Moon Dog

Morning last!


----------



## graveyardmaster

here to claim what is mine "LAST"


----------



## Moon Dog

Who the last?


----------



## Copchick

I'm the last, Moon Dog! Good morning all!


----------



## graveyardmaster

wrong copchick,im last get it right huh! good afternoon!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good morning, Evil Queen

And good afternoon to Graveyardmaster who will post here shortly:jol:


----------



## graveyardmaster

ha ha you know me better than i know myself roxy LOL!! "last"


----------



## Frightmaster-General




----------



## Moon Dog

Consider yourself responded to, last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!


----------



## Spooky1

Good night, Last!


----------



## Goblin

Last bids you good night


----------



## graveyardmaster

good morning "last"


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Copchick

My first last of the day


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Wow Copchick...Me too!!! This is my first last...sorry to trump your last...but you know how selfish I am.....


----------



## graveyardmaster

yes you are selfish pumpkn5!!! how can you do that to copchick huh!!,ohh by the way pumpkin5 budge over im "last'


----------



## RoxyBlue

Less talk, more last


----------



## graveyardmaster

ok roxy im "last" "last" always will be "last" LOL!!


----------



## Spooky1

Last!, and now I'm off to lunch.


----------



## graveyardmaster

good evening last


----------



## SterchCinemas

Last. And pleased with the wonderful weather here on Long Island! Not too hot today! d:


----------



## highbury

All of the bats are now gone from my attic, and to celebrate, I'll have that last...


----------



## graveyardmaster

my last post tonight so last!


----------



## Spooky1

Last says good night!


----------



## Evil Andrew

He had Haunt Forum
And Zombies by the score
All dressed in tatters
And waiting by the door

Ooooh, what a lucky man he was
Ooooh, what a lucky man he was

Last Posts and Winning
They went to his head
He spent his days rhyming
Until he was dead

Ooooh, what a lucky man he was
Ooooh, what a lucky man he was

---------------------------


----------



## Goblin

Hump day last!


----------



## graveyardmaster

good morning last


----------



## Goblin

Last bids you good morning


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## graveyardmaster

sorry moon dog im last


----------



## scareme

But I win.


----------



## graveyardmaster

yep ok scareme you win,i must be getting soft in the old age huh! LOL!


----------



## scareme

Old age? Why you're just a pup. A losing pup, but a pup all the same.

Win!


----------



## graveyardmaster

ok,budge over scareme,new kid on the block here huh! i win!


----------



## Copchick

Good morning from the 'burgh


----------



## graveyardmaster

good morning copchick,im still last though!


----------



## highbury

Only alf way through the week, but I'm already last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Spooky1

Good morning forum folks, Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Hey Last!


----------



## graveyardmaster

good evening last


----------



## Evil Andrew

You ain't nothin' but a Last Post
cryin' all the time
You ain't nothin' but a Last Post
cryin' all the time
Well, you ain't never scared a Haunter
and you ain't no friend of mine

----------


----------



## graveyardmaster

my last post tonite,night guys!


----------



## Moon Dog

First last of the evening!


----------



## Evil Andrew

There's someone winning right here
What I'll win ain't exactly clear
There's a man lost Last over there
Telling me I got to beware
I think it's time we stop, Haunters, what's that sound
Everybody look who's posting now

There's Last Posts being won
Nobody wins till Evil Andrew's done
The Haunters start to ask why
Evil Andrew beats them, with some words that rhyme
I think it's time we stop, Haunters, what's that sound

-----------------


----------



## Frightmaster-General

I want to post last
I want to post last
I want to post last in this thread
You can just go to bed I don't need you
I've got to post last
God knows
God knows I want to post last


----------



## Spooky1

You did post last, but nothing "Lasts" for ever.


----------



## Moon Dog

You're next to last Spooky1!


----------



## Copchick

Just like you are Moon Dog?


----------



## Moon Dog

Welcome to the club cc!


----------



## Copchick

Move over Moon Dog...I'll take over now


----------



## Goblin

Another late night last!


----------



## graveyardmaster

another fantastic morning last


----------



## Goblin

Last last tonight. Good night all!


----------



## graveyardmaster

well im last last this morning!


----------



## Moon Dog

Another morning last!


----------



## graveyardmaster

hey moon dog! your barking at the wrong door! im last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Good Morning All. Last!!


----------



## Copchick

Good morning, Spooky J!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## highbury

Rainy Thursday win!


----------



## Spooky1

Good morning, Last!


----------



## Frightmaster-General

*And the Last Post Trophy goes to....*​


----------



## Lord Homicide

Here... you'll never be last in one of these...

Who knows what movie this is from without looking it up on the internet.


----------



## graveyardmaster

Lord Homicide said:


> Here... you'll never be last in one of these...
> 
> Who knows what movie this is from without looking it up on the internet.


no your right lord.. h... but im last here!


----------



## Spooky1

Nope you can be last even with a boat like that.


----------



## graveyardmaster

last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## graveyardmaster

good night folks,this is my LAST post tonight "last"


----------



## N. Fantom

Lastity last last


----------



## Moon Dog

C'ya!


----------



## scareme

I win, but I don't know the movie, Lordy. What is it?


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Every post you make
And every Win you fake
Every prop you break, every step you take
I'll be watching you

Every single day
I'll take your Win away
Every game you play, every night you stay
I'll be outlasting you

Oh can't you see
Lasts belong to me
I know your poor heart aches
With every Win I take

Every move you make
And every vow you break
Every Last you fake, every claim you stake
I'll be beating you


----------



## Copchick

Oh Evil A, you amuse me. But I beat you, I'm last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Lazt!


----------



## Copchick

Oh you sly dog...


----------



## Spooky1

Last until this storm knock out the power


----------



## Evil Andrew

Every time Last Post's getting nearer
All these games on Haunt Forum get clearer
Your Last is gone
It went by, like dusk to dawn
Isn't that the way
Everybody's got their games in life to play

Yeah, I know nobody knows
When I come and where I go
I know it's everybody's sin
You got to lose to know how to win

Dream on.....

-------------------------


----------



## graveyardmaster

last!


----------



## scareme

Well said Evil Andrew. I can say it even better..Win!


----------



## graveyardmaster

thanks! i"l take over now scareme,i win huh!


----------



## Copchick

My last post for the night. Way past my bedtime, sorry if I offended anyone!  Just need sleep...goodnight!


----------



## graveyardmaster

Copchick said:


> My last post for the night. Way past my bedtime, sorry if I offended anyone!  Just need sleep...goodnight!


good night copchick,last!!


----------



## scareme

Win


----------



## Zurgh

Winer


----------



## Goblin

Yes I know.......You all want me to be last, so who am I to turn down the honor?


----------



## scareme

Winner!


----------



## Goblin

scareme said:


> Whiner!


Yeah......I know!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Copchick

A good drizzley morning to all! Oh, and last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Spooky1

I love the smell of Last in the morning!


----------



## Lord Homicide

I love the stepping into last in the morning.


----------



## Copchick

Hip check! You WERE last pal!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Sorry Copchick... you were starting to get out of hand 

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Copchick

OMG, hope I don't have a muffin top like that!!! Oh, last.


----------



## Spooky1

A rainy Friday, Last!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Good God chopstick, only a woman would look at a picture like that and say that.

I WIN!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Afternoon! Last!


----------



## Lord Homicide

You'll need some help from these folks to beat me...


----------



## graveyardmaster

did i win huh! last!


----------



## Spooky1

I bet this Seal Team would help me take Last!


----------



## Copchick

My boys got my back. I believe I'm last!


----------



## Lord Homicide

My posse from Channel 4 evening news don't like you treadin' my turf!


----------



## Copchick

Is that you in the blue leisure suit without the gas mask? Nice tie sweet pea.


----------



## Moon Dog

Look over there!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Well that'll be the day
When Last says good-bye
Yea that'll be the day
When Last makes you cry
You say you're gonna win
You know it's a lie
Cause that'll be the day
When I die

Well if you gave me all your lovin'
And your witches coven
All your hugs and kisses and your money too
Well you know I'd still beat you baby, and
Still you tell me maybe
That someday I'll let you win

Well that'll be the day
When Last says good-bye
Yea that'll be the day
When Last makes you cry
You say you're gonna win
You know it's a lie
'cause that'll be the day
When I die


-------------


----------



## Spooky1

I know how to hurt
I know how to heal
I know what to win
And what to conceal
I know when to post
And I know when to touch
No-one ever died from wanting too much

The Last is not enough
But it is such a perfect place to post...my love
And if you're strong enough
Together we can take the world apart...my love


----------



## scareme

I want you to want me.
I need you to need me.
I'd love you to love me.
I'm beggin' you to beg me.
I want you to want me.
I need you to need me. 
I'd love you to love me.

I'll shine up my old brown shoes.
I'll put on a brand new shirt
I'll get home early from work
if you say that I'm winning.
Didn't I, didn't I, didn't I, 
see you losing (losing, losing').
Oh, Didn't I, didn't I, didn't I, 
see you losing' (losing, losing')
Feelin' all alone without a friend 
you know you feel like losing' (losing', losing').
Oh, didn't I, didn't I, didn't I,
see you losing' (losing', losing').


----------



## Zurgh

Win ♪ ♫ win ♪ ♫ win ♪ ♫


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## N. Fantom

I winidy win win


----------



## graveyardmaster

move it NF i win


----------



## Goblin

Starting off the weekend last


----------



## scareme

Win!


----------



## Goblin

No, but you almost made it!


----------



## graveyardmaster

almost goblin i win!


----------



## Moon Dog

Hello, last!


----------



## graveyardmaster

i win sorry guys


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Hey GYM? A real gentleman would step aside for a pumpkin and let her be LAST!


----------



## graveyardmaster

no i would squash on her head!! lol!! kidding!! hey no way im last!


----------



## Copchick

Good Saturday morning all!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Evil Andrew

-

You get a winner in the dark
Fun and Games in the park but meantime
Evil Andrew posts and you stop and lose everything
He starts to whistle Dixie, double four time
You feel all right but you don't get the music thing

Well now you open the thread but you don't see too many Haunters
Coming in out of the rain to hear the Last go down
Competition from other forums
But the haunters, now they're singing my songs

Way on down south
Way on down south in London town

------------------------


----------



## graveyardmaster

good evening last


----------



## Copchick

Awesome day today, and in last!


----------



## graveyardmaster

last is mine!


----------



## Spooky1

My turn for Last


----------



## Evil Andrew

My my, hey hey
Evil Andrew is here to stay
It's better to post Last
Than to fade away
My my, hey hey.

Roxy the blue
and Spooky the black
I'll let you win once
then I'll take it back
And once you've lost Last
you can never win it back
When you're Roxy the blue
and Spooky the black

----------------


----------



## Moon Dog

Last is now mine!


----------



## Goblin

Sunday morning last


----------



## graveyardmaster

good morning last


----------



## Copchick

Mostest lastest! Morning all!


----------



## graveyardmaster

good afternoon last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Zurgh

Good Morning, Win!


----------



## graveyardmaster

last is mine!


----------



## Evil Andrew

I wonder how you're feeling
I've taken the Last Post
And no one can relate, except for me

Who can I believe in?
I've taken the Last Post
There has to be a thread, where I can post

Last Post is out and shinning
But all I really want to know
Oh, won't you show me the way everyday?
I want you, show me the way

--------------------


----------



## Copchick

Hipcheck and back in last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Now I lay me down to sleep
I pray the Lord last I will keep
If I should lose before I wake
I pray the Lord their soul to take


----------



## scareme

I keep my soul and take the win.


----------



## Moon Dog

Congrats!

Wait...


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL at the prayer, Moon Dog

(and I win)


----------



## Evil Andrew

It's getting to the point
where I win Last forever more
I am sorry
Sometimes Last hurts so badly
I'll make you cry out loud
I am Evil

I am Last, you are mine
you are second last
And you make it hard

Remember what we've said
and done and felt
about our Last Posts
Oh babe, have mercy
Don't let my Last remind you
of what you are not now
Keep on dreaming

I am Last, you are mine
you are second last
And you make it hard

----------------------


----------



## Spooky1

A winter's day
In a deep and dark December;
I am last,
Gazing from my window to the streets below
On a freshly fallen silent shroud of snow.
I am last,
I am a winner.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Awwww...Spooky that was nice...but I am taking your Win brother man!


----------



## Goblin

Starting out the week last.


----------



## scareme

And it didn't last long.


----------



## Goblin

Longer than you did!


----------



## scareme

I win.


----------



## Moon Dog

Really?


----------



## Copchick

Moon Dog, you're barking up the wrong tree! I'm last.


----------



## graveyardmaster

so are you copchick im last!!!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## highbury

Grey Morning! Last!


----------



## Frightmaster-General

Yesterday, today was tomorrow, and tomorrow yesterday would be today...

Anyway; Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Now I'm last


----------



## graveyardmaster

short lived roxy im last


----------



## Frightmaster-General




----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Winning, winning...WINNER! Last, last, last....my kingdom for a LAST!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Whoa, whoa, whoa... I hope you relished your 4 minutes of fame.


----------



## scareme

Win!


----------



## Moon Dog

Relish? Suddenly I'm hungry for hot dogs...


----------



## SPOOKY J

Go eat Moon Dog. I'll take Last!


----------



## Copchick

I'm bumping you out of last and movin' in!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Beating you
Is it the right thing to do?
How can I ever change Lasts
That I steal ?

If I could
Maybe I'd give you my Last
How can I
When you can't take Last from me

You can go your own way
Go your own way


-----------------------


----------



## Spooky1

My own way leads to Last!


----------



## graveyardmaster

i win!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Sorry Sweetheart...I think the win actually belongs to me!!! WIN!


----------



## graveyardmaster

ok i will let you this once ok,you win!


----------



## Moon Dog

That was so nice of you!


----------



## graveyardmaster

ok moon dog,im back for the win again i win!


----------



## Goblin

No. but you came close!


----------



## graveyardmaster

good morning last!


----------



## scareme

Win!


----------



## graveyardmaster

ha ha not this time scareme,i win!


----------



## Goblin

No, but you came close!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last is as last does!


----------



## graveyardmaster

good afternoon last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## highbury

Good day! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Come on Last lets do lunch.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Alright, we're doing lunch at...(*mumbles* intentionally states a different venue)


----------



## Spooky1

My first last of the day


----------



## graveyardmaster

i win


----------



## Lord Homicide

I'm knocking you out of last...


----------



## graveyardmaster

thats ok lord.. h.. you have last, i win!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm here now and I didn't have to punch anybody


----------



## graveyardmaster

ha ha thats fighting talk roxy!! but i still win!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Roxy, for a split second, I felt bad because I imagined you saying that in a sweet, soft tone.


----------



## Copchick

Move over Sweet Pea, CC is here to stay!


----------



## Spooky1

Your stay is over CC , the win is mine!


----------



## RoxyBlue

May I have last now? (said sweetly:jol


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope...


----------



## Lord Homicide

Lmao at MD


----------



## graveyardmaster

good morning last!


----------



## Lord Homicide

My eyes burn


----------



## Goblin

Another late night last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Morning, last!


----------



## graveyardmaster

good afternoon last!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Gimme a coffee


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## PirateLady

Hello Just me last again


----------



## graveyardmaster

just came in for the win!


----------



## Lord Homicide

...and win you didn't...


----------



## Wethier

How long will this win last?


----------



## Lord Homicide

About as long as a tic-tac


----------



## RoxyBlue

Or 28 minutes


----------



## graveyardmaster

thanks for keeping my spot guys,i win!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Thanks for keeping the seat warm for me


----------



## RoxyBlue

Your tree branch centerpiece is calling you


(made you look - I win!)


----------



## Lord Homicide

It was ugly but I win! (the centerpiece is doing just fine )


----------



## graveyardmaster

does that mean i win again lord... h...


----------



## Lord Homicide

next to last place is the first loser heh


----------



## graveyardmaster

ok lord.. h.. wins,ohhh that makes you the first loser,hehehe,kidding man!!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Hey GYM, they handed this to me by accident, here you go bud - sorry. LOL. I win


----------



## graveyardmaster

Lord Homicide said:


> Hey GYM, they handed this to me by accident, here you go bud - sorry. LOL. I win


no buddy thats yours LOL!! can"t take your trophy from you,wait a minute "did it say loser"well lord... h.. you lose!


----------



## Lord Homicide

lol you are hilarious

I win!


----------



## Copchick

You mean you WERE the winner, pal!


----------



## Lord Homicide

I know I was...


----------



## Copchick

Repeat? You mean you WERE the winner, pal!


----------



## Lord Homicide

I know I were the winner. Oh wait... damn grammar.


----------



## Copchick

Last!!!!!


----------



## Moon Dog

Next!!!!!


----------



## Frightmaster-General

*Last!!!*​


----------



## scareme

Win!


----------



## Spooky1

Infinite last!


----------



## Moon Dog

+1! :d


----------



## Wethier

That's how I dooze it


----------



## Moon Dog

Sounds good...


----------



## Evil Andrew

I woke up this morning and the rum was gone
Logged on Haunt Forum to start my day
I lost myself in a familiar thread
I closed my eyes and I slipped away

It's more than just winning
(More than just winning)
When I take the Last Post from you
(More than just winning)
You'll keep on dreaming
(I'll keep on winning)
'Til you see the Last Post slip away

-----------


----------



## Spooky1

Last is mine, now time to row


----------



## Goblin

Row row row your boat gently to last!


----------



## graveyardmaster

good morning last!


----------



## Goblin

Last one tonight! Goodnight all!


----------



## graveyardmaster

good night goblin! i win though!


----------



## Moon Dog

Really?


----------



## graveyardmaster

ok moon dog im in a good mood today you win huh!


----------



## Moon Dog

Thanks!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Though in a good mood as well...I am not that kind...sorry Moondog...last belongs to this gourd!


----------



## Lord Homicide

You mean last belongs to LourdH


----------



## highbury

Only if that "H" stands for "Highbury"

WIIIIIIIIIN!!!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Lord Homicide

This is a bLAST


----------



## Frightmaster-General

*Last!!!*​


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## Lord Homicide

This game... one picture describes it all


----------



## graveyardmaster

Lord Homicide said:


> This game... one picture describes it all


trying to take my victory podium i see lord... h...,ohh yes im looking down at you from first place....... lol!!!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## graveyardmaster

last post tonight ,yep i win lord... h... see yaa buddy!!


----------



## Frightmaster-General

*Last!*​


----------



## Moon Dog

You may be the last ghost, but I have the last post!


----------



## Spooky1

Moon Dog, your Last just didn't last.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Picture free win!


----------



## Evil Andrew

See my Last Post in your eyes
Like a thorn stuck in your side
I win from you

Losing Last - it is your fate
I always win, why make me wait
And I win without you

With or without you
With or without you

Through the forum , I win some more
You gave me Last, but I want more
And I'm waiting for Last

------------------


----------



## Frightmaster-General

*Last!*​


----------



## Lord Homicide

Yes you are FMG


----------



## Frightmaster-General

Thank you Lord Homicide! 









*Last!*​


----------



## Moon Dog

Last at last!


----------



## Frightmaster-General

Congratulations Moon Dog! :biggrinkin:


----------



## graveyardmaster

i win!


----------



## Goblin

Friday morning last


----------



## graveyardmaster

yipppee i win yaaaa!


----------



## Goblin

No, but you came close!


----------



## Moon Dog

Real close.


----------



## graveyardmaster

yep i did see yipeeeee,i win and its friday yaaaaaa!


----------



## Wethier

I'm winning


----------



## graveyardmaster

you may be fast wethier but im last!


----------



## Frightmaster-General

A blast from the past: "Oh dear, I'm last!"


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Spooky1

It's 12 O'clock and I know where my Last is!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Are you sure you found it Spook?


----------



## Frightmaster-General

The last post on the left.... :coolvil:


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:First post on the right! Win, win, win!


----------



## Lord Homicide

I will crush the competition!
In a non-SQUEAMISH way!


----------



## graveyardmaster

i still win lord... h..


----------



## Lord Homicide

Git outta here son! I can't believe I said I was officially done with this thread and here I am...


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Spooky1

You're through, Moon Dog, I win!


----------



## graveyardmaster

i win!


----------



## Goblin

No, you're just in second place


----------



## Zurgh

no


----------



## graveyardmaster

good morning last,yep i win guys yaa!


----------



## Goblin

No, but you came close!


----------



## graveyardmaster

your too fast goblin!thats why i came last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Not so fast!

Last!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Lasty, last, last, lastttttttttttttttttttttttt.......


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## graveyardmaster

good afternoon last!! (see lord... h... i win!!)


----------



## Spooky1

Happy Saturday, Last!


----------



## Copchick

Back atcha Spooky1! Last.


----------



## highbury

Saturday Night Win


----------



## scareme

That lasted a minute.


----------



## RoxyBlue

That lasted four


----------



## Spooky1

Two minute warning, Last!


----------



## Frightmaster-General

*Last!*​


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Just after FMG last....and that is a last and half......


----------



## Goblin

I'm here! I'm here" It's too good to be true, but I'm here!


----------



## aquariumreef

Marr


----------



## graveyardmaster

good morning last!


----------



## Goblin

Last said good morning!


----------



## graveyardmaster

il come in for the win goblin last........


----------



## Goblin

Nice try..............


----------



## graveyardmaster

this time huh... last....


----------



## scareme

Win


----------



## aquariumreef

The Hallelujah Chorus begins as I take the lead!


----------



## Goblin

You may took the lead but I took last!


----------



## graveyardmaster

did you say last goblin huh,sorry goblin you can be second last because im last buddy....last!


----------



## Copchick

My first last post for the day.


----------



## Moon Dog

First last didn't last very long


----------



## Evil Andrew

You close your eyes, only for a moment, and your Last is gone
All your dreams, post before my eyes, a curiosity
Last in the wind, all they are is Last in the wind
Same old song, you try to post a winner, somewhere I won't see
All you do, crumbles to the ground, though you refuse to see

Dust in the wind, all the Lasts are dust in the wind

-----------------------


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Winning while dining on popcorn


----------



## Spooky1

you shared the popcorn and now you share last.


----------



## graveyardmaster

hey guys last is mine huh!


----------



## Copchick

WAS yours!


----------



## Zurgh

What was?


----------



## Moon Dog

Who was?


----------



## Spooky1

Where is last? With me!


----------



## Moon Dog

Is it?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Last Post
I take it easy

I'm in the mood
The forum is ripe
I'm taking your Last Post
I'm gonna win all night

Slow ride

----------------------------


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Zurgh

Steal...


----------



## Copchick

Stole it off you Zurgh


----------



## Zurgh

Received stolen goods from Copchick...


----------



## Goblin

Starting out another week last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Roses are red
The sky is blue
Here is the winner
It's RoxyBlue


----------



## graveyardmaster

you got the first 3 lines correct roxy,the last line should of said its GYM,aww thanks roxy!!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Violets are purple 
and Roses may be yellow,
The winner is the Gourd
And not that fine fellow^!(sorry GYM...you lose!)


----------



## Lord Homicide

Excuse me while I move you behind me... (there... non-violent!)


----------



## graveyardmaster

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol: Violets are purple
> and Roses may be yellow,
> The winner is the Gourd
> And not that fine fellow^!(sorry GYM...you lose!)


yeah! yeah! yeah! pumpkin5 but guess what im still the winner


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Awwwww LordH...it is so nice to see that you do know how to play nice...
Now? Wasn't that better than smashing me to bits?  I guess I will have to reverse my prior proclamation...instead of "I like you less and less with each passing post" to "I like you more and more with each passing post!" But all that being said.....I still WIN!

(GYM, wishing doesn't make it so sweetheart!)


----------



## Lord Homicide

You may have been on top but now I am


----------



## Spooky1

Tides turn and last is mine


----------



## Moon Dog

What did I miss?


----------



## highbury

Me winning last!


----------



## Copchick

Sorry HB...

It's my throne now!


----------



## graveyardmaster

i win guys sorry


----------



## Evil Andrew

When your Lasts are found to be lies
And all the Wins within you die

Don't you want somebody to Last ?
Don't you need somebody to Last?
Wouldn't you love somebody to Last?
You better find someone to Last

When Evil Andrew posts, your wins are dead
Yes, and you're mine, you're mine, wins so full of red

-----------------


----------



## Spooky1

Good night, Last!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Huh?


----------



## graveyardmaster

good morning last!


----------



## Goblin

Last for now. Be back later.


----------



## graveyardmaster

im last for now and forever!


----------



## Goblin

Forever didn't last very long, did it?


----------



## Copchick

Good morning, Goblin! Last.


----------



## Goblin

Good morning Copchick! Last again!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Ha Ha! This is a 6:00 am lasty, last, last post! Last is Mine, Mine...all MINE!!!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Sorry darlin'


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Spooky1

Good morning friends of Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

You're my best friend, Spooky1


(I just took last, too)


----------



## Lord Homicide

Please proceed to the closest emergency exit


----------



## Copchick

Since you already know the way...show me last.


----------



## SPOOKY J

See, Last is with me.


----------



## OlliausHamm

Winner!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Oh Ollie! It would be nice if you were the winner..but sadly...no! I WIN!!!
(you would think I would be kinder to a newbie...but that is just not my style)


----------



## OlliausHamm

but i thing ... Now i'm winner


----------



## Lord Homicide

You sure?


----------



## Spooky1

Wins are fleeting here, Last!


----------



## graveyardmaster

yes im sure lord...h... i win right...


----------



## Lord Homicide

you won left!


----------



## graveyardmaster

here to claim whats rightfully mine.....last.....


----------



## Lord Homicide

Thanks for doing the dirty work for me! That's teamwork!


----------



## graveyardmaster

well thanks for keeping my seat warm lord..h... now that's teamwork buddy!!


----------



## Copchick

Move it on over GYM, it's my throne now


----------



## Lord Homicide

Peon! Remove thine ass from thy Lord's throne!


----------



## Copchick

Ha! More like the court jester to me!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Lmao! What... Is my name Punny Bones?


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, it's "Sir No Longer In Last Place"


----------



## Lord Homicide

Sounds like an Indian name dubbed by the english


----------



## Copchick

Last post for the night. Goodnight all!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Goodnight!


----------



## graveyardmaster

last is mine.......


----------



## Frightmaster-General

_








*Last!*_​


----------



## Evil Andrew

There is a thread on Haunt Forum
They call the Last Post Wins
Well it's been the ruin of many a poor boy
And God, I know, I'm one

Well Haunters, tell your children
Not to do what I have done
Or you'll spend your life in winning misery
In the house of Last Post Wins

--------------------


----------



## Goblin

My knee is hurting me real bad tonight so I'm gonna pass on the games tonight. See ya tomorrow!


----------



## Copchick

Goblin, are you typing with your knees again? Feel better!


----------



## Moon Dog

Good morning! Last!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Feeling like last is mine, all mine!


----------



## Frightmaster-General

*Last post?*








*I applaud you!*​


----------



## Lord Homicide

copchick said:


> goblin, are you typing with your knees again? Feel better!


lol!


----------



## graveyardmaster

must admit you guys are triers,but last is mine.....


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## graveyardmaster

good afternoon last..


----------



## Lord Homicide

GYM Did you call us town criers?


----------



## graveyardmaster

Lord Homicide said:


> GYM Did you call us town criers?


ha ha lord.. h.. triers not criers... but i still win huh...


----------



## Lord Homicide

Outta my way!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I win


----------



## Lord Homicide

You are winning by 1,000 posts


----------



## graveyardmaster

sorry guys i win...


----------



## Lord Homicide

temporarily


----------



## graveyardmaster

sure about that lord.. h..... podium again for me huh...i win..


----------



## Lord Homicide

Heck yes I'm sure!


----------



## Frightmaster-General

*Last post!*


----------



## Spooky1

Last is MINE I tell you! :googly:


----------



## Frightmaster-General

*It is not...* ​


----------



## SPOOKY J

It's mine!!!


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope its mine...


----------



## Spooky1

Almost time to go home, but first a Win!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!!!


----------



## Monk

Be advised:
I win, for this is the last post!
That is all


----------



## Moon Dog

That is certainly not all...

But this is.


----------



## Copchick

Sorry Moon Dog, I'm certain I am last!


----------



## Frightmaster-General

*LAST
POST!*









​


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Hey FMG? Did you forget you gave me the key to that lock last week? Silly boy! I am last!


----------



## Frightmaster-General

*Oh dear, I totally forgot!* :eekin:










_*Good thing I am last...*_ :tonguekin:​


----------



## Spooky1

Like sands through an hourglass so are the lasts of our lives.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Bye bye Last
Bye bye happiness
Hello winning next
I think I'm a gonna cry

Bye bye Last
Bye bye win success
Hello emptiness
I feel like I could try
To take your Last, goodbye

There goes my Last Post with someone new
Last sure looks happy, I sure am blue
Last was my baby till he stepped in
Goodbye to winning that might have been

Bye bye Last
Bye bye win success
Hello loneliness
I think I'm-a gonna cry

------------------------------


----------



## Spooky1

Hello Last and good night forum


----------



## Goblin

Last and I bid you good night.....don't let the bedbugs bite!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Goblin

No, but you came very close to second place!


----------



## Moon Dog

And you to third!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:...and you to fourth...no...wait....second.....oh shoot...now I am confused!....Confused maybe....but LAST definitely!


----------



## rottincorps

Im back and i win!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Good morning... you're not last!


----------



## graveyardmaster

i am though lord... h... good evening...


----------



## highbury

it's highbury with a hot afternoon win!


----------



## graveyardmaster

beat you all to it last...


----------



## Spooky1

Isn't almost bedtime on your side of the pond, GYM. Last !


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope not yet spooky1,im still last though


----------



## Lord Homicide

▲▲ ▼▼ ◄► ◄► B A start


----------



## graveyardmaster

still here last....


----------



## Moon Dog

Name's Post...

Last Post that is!


----------



## Copchick

Last is my name and winning is my game!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Right...


----------



## graveyardmaster

wrong.... its mine....


----------



## Lord Homicide

Lol


----------



## graveyardmaster

ok my last post tonite lord... h... its mine..LAST...


----------



## Spooky1

I'll watch last while you sleep GYM.


----------



## Lord Homicide

You're relieved spooky


----------



## Frightmaster-General




----------



## graveyardmaster

came back tonight to reclaim last.....mine..


----------



## Evil Andrew

Hello?
Is there anybody in there?
Just post if you can hear me
Are there any Lasts at home?

Come on, now
You know what's going down
Well I will cause you pain
Take your Last away again

Relax
You have no chance of winning first
You can hang around
But you know its gonna hurt

"There is no pain, I know you're winning"
"A distant Last Post on the horizon"
"You are the only coming through in waves"
"Your Last won, and I can take no more pain"

"When I was a child I was a Haunter"
"I tried to win Last Post, but knew I'd lose"
"Now I've got that feeling once again"
"I cannot explain you would not understand"
"Evil Andrew is the man"

"I have become comfortably numb...."

------------------


----------



## graveyardmaster

good morning last


----------



## Frightmaster-General

*Last!* :biggrinkin:​


----------



## Goblin

Working on 23,000 posts last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Post whore... notice I didn't say last whore though.


----------



## graveyardmaster

its friday and last is mine....


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Scoot on over


----------



## graveyardmaster

hey lord.. h.. im in a good mood since its friday buddy you can come second last,im still last though...


----------



## Lord Homicide

LOL dude you crack me up. What does dude translate to over where you are?


----------



## graveyardmaster

Lord Homicide said:


> LOL dude you crack me up. What does dude translate to over where you are?


dude over here is "HEY MAN" im last....


----------



## Spooky1

The sun has set on your last, gym. I win now.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good job, honey!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Aww thanks Roxy!


----------



## graveyardmaster

hey spooky1, what arnold schwartzenegger used to say I"LL BE BACK!!,well i am back....last


----------



## Lord Homicide

Arnold also thought his housekeeper had back!


----------



## Copchick

Lord Homicide said:


> Arnold also thought his housekeeper had back!


Ha, Ha, Ha, HAAAA!!!!


----------



## Lord Homicide




----------



## Moon Dog

Um... last!


----------



## Spooky1

Hasta la vista, baby. Last is mine!


----------



## Evil Andrew

We skipped the Last fandango
Turned cartwheels 'cross the forum
I was hanging out with Copchick
Goblin, Roxy and four more
GYM was posting harder
As Miss P5 flew away
When we called out for another drink
And Hairazor bought a tray

And so it was much later
As ScareMe told her tale
That her face, at first just ghostly,
Turned a whiter shade of pale

--------------------


----------



## graveyardmaster

last is mine.....


----------



## highbury

on to the weekend with last!!!


----------



## Lord Homicide




----------



## Kaoru

that be me.


----------



## graveyardmaster

good morning last...


----------



## Goblin

Starting out another weekend last


----------



## Kaoru

Morning...me win!


----------



## graveyardmaster

last is mine...


----------



## Copchick

Good Saturday morning everyone!!! Oh, and last.


----------



## Moon Dog

Good morning and I'll take last thank you!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Lord Homicide

What ever happened to Saturday morning cartoons


----------



## Pumpkin5

Lord Homicide said:


> What ever happened to Saturday morning cartoons


:jol:I think they fell by the wayside when the Hauntforum came into existence...

P.S. I am LAST


----------



## Lord Homicide

Great view! I'll stay put


----------



## Evil Andrew

It's gettin' near dawn
When Lasts close their tired eyes
I'll soon be with you my Last
To give you my dawn surprise

I'll be with you winning soon
I'll be with you when the posts start falling
I've been waiting so long to be where I'm going
In the sunshine of Last Post

I'm with you, my Last
My win's shining through on you
Yes, I'm with you, my Last
It's the morning and now you're through

---------------------------------


----------



## Copchick

Hipcheck and in last again


----------



## SPOOKY J

Look shiny object! Now I'm LAST!


----------



## graveyardmaster

last...


----------



## Lord Homicide

When?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Look, Godzilla!

(made you look)


----------



## Copchick

I think Evil Andrew has an influence on me. Lol! Here’s my attempt.


Out past the cornfields where the woods got heavy
Out in the back seat of my '60 Chevy
Workin' on Haunt Forum posts without any clues
Workin' on my last post
Trying' to make some front page drive-in news
Workin' on my last post in the summertime
In the sweet summertime, summertime


----------



## Lord Homicide

God I love John Daly


----------



## Evil Andrew

Winning Last Post, walking down the street
Winning Last Post, it's you I always beat
Winning Last Post

I always beat you, it must be true
I always take Last Post from you
Mercy

I'm winning Last Post, won't you pardon me?
Winning Last Post, I couldn't help but see
Winning Last Post
That you have lost Last, can't you see ?
Are you evil, just like me?

Pretty Woman.....

---------------------


----------



## MrGrimm

Done.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yup


----------



## MrGrimm

cool


----------



## Spooky1

Good night, Last!


----------



## Goblin

Sunday morning last


----------



## graveyardmaster

sunday afternoon last........yaaaaa i win ..


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Copchick

Good Morning Evil Queen!


----------



## Draik41895

hey guys, I Win!


----------



## highbury

Rainy morning win!


----------



## Moon Dog

Rain, I remember rain, it's been so long.


----------



## Copchick

I have rain here too and only going up to 82 tomorrow! Whoo Hoo!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Raining in last here, too


----------



## Spooky1

Still raining a little here in Last!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Posting away the moments that make up a dull day
You fritter and waste the hours in an off-hand way
Kicking around in Last Post Wins on Haunt Forum
Waiting for someone like Andrew to take Last away

Tired of posting in the sunshine staying home to watch the rain
You are young and life is long and there's always Lasts to win today
And then the one day you find, Haunters sneak up behind you
No one told you what you win, you need to post again

And you post and have fun and wait up for the sun, but it's sinking
I'm racing around to come up and take Last again
Last Post is the same in the relative way, but you're older
And shorter of breath and one day closer to death

--------------


----------



## Copchick

Thanks for saving my spot Evil A!


----------



## scareme

Win


----------



## MrGrimm

Until now!


----------



## Copchick

Sleepy time! Goodnight everyone!


----------



## MrGrimm

G'night!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Purple Last All in my brain
Lately Haunters don't seem the same
Acting funny but I don't know why
Cause I took their win goodbye

Purple Last all around
Don't know if I'm winning up or down
I am happy, you're in misery
Every time I win your Last belongs to me

Help me Help me

Purple Last all in my eyes
You know I'm winning every day and night
I'll take Last Post, but you'll just whine
All day tomorrow till the end of time

-------------------


----------



## MrGrimm

Nice! Last.


----------



## Spooky1

Goodnight, Last!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Goodnight who was formerly last


----------



## Goblin

Starting out the week last!


----------



## Copchick

Starting out my Monday last


----------



## Moon Dog

Short lived...


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Lord Homicide

and another short lived victory


----------



## graveyardmaster

yep your right lord... h... LAST IS MINE...


----------



## MrGrimm

I'll take that! Thanks very much


----------



## Lord Homicide

Hey Grimace, you left this on the table out in the forum lobby. It may be GYM's so y'all get together and figure it out. I'm just trying to live up to my title


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Ha, ha, ha....I am laughing so hard.....but....ha...ha...I am still LAST!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Did you say you are Laughlin?


----------



## SPOOKY J

Hey Last!


----------



## graveyardmaster

Lord Homicide said:


> Hey Grimace, you left this on the table out in the forum lobby. It may be GYM's so y'all get together and figure it out. I'm just trying to live up to my title


hey lord.. h.. nice of you too show us your collection huh...care bears..hey but im still LAST...


----------



## Lord Homicide

graveyardmaster said:


> hey lord.. h.. nice of you too show us your collection huh...care bears..hey but im still LAST...


Oops, sorry that was mine... I meant - here is your video you left in the lobby.


----------



## graveyardmaster

Lord Homicide said:


> Oops, sorry that was mine... I meant - here is your video you left in the lobby.


ha ha lord..h...,nope must be yours huh...come on lord.. h..its yours,it has your name on it,if found please return it to lord.. h...he needs it at bed time....ha ha..ohhh last again..


----------



## Lord Homicide

lol


----------



## MrGrimm

Last.


----------



## Copchick

Thank you so much for saving my place!


----------



## MrGrimm

You are welcome!


----------



## Copchick

Oooo, that was a fleeting moment!


----------



## MrGrimm

It's OK, there will be others


----------



## Lord Homicide

Excuse me, may I please cut in?


----------



## graveyardmaster

Lord Homicide said:


> Excuse me, may I please cut in?


move it!! lord.. h.. im last...


----------



## Lord Homicide

When God was handing out brain, GYM thought he said trains and said, "I'll take the last one." hehe


----------



## Copchick

Lord Homicide said:


> When God was handing out brain, GYM thought he said trains and said, "I'll take the last one." hehe


Oh snap!


----------



## graveyardmaster

lord homicide said:


> when god was handing out brain, gym thought he said trains and said, "i'll take the last one." hehe


lol!!!!!!!! Last...


----------



## Frightmaster-General

*Last!*​


----------



## Moon Dog

We've always wondered about FG... now we know!


----------



## Evil Andrew

You need coolin', Evil Andrew ain't foolin'
Last's gonna send ya back to schoolin'
Way down inside you know I'll win it
You're gonna give me Last Post
You're gonna give me Last Post

Wanna whole lotta Last

--------------------


----------



## RoxyBlue

In the end, there can only be one


----------



## MrGrimm

L.a.s.t.


----------



## Spooky1

To Last and beyond!


----------



## MrGrimm

This is my LASTing impression


----------



## Frightmaster-General

*Last!*​


----------



## Evil Andrew

RoxyBlue said:


> In the end, there can only be one


And in the end, the Last you take is equal to the Last you make .....


----------



## Lord Homicide

Kiss my last


----------



## Zurgh

No, last
Know, win


----------



## Goblin

Another late night last for the old man!


----------



## Moon Dog

Yeah, yeah, yeah... heard it all before.


----------



## SPOOKY J

Good Morning All! Last!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Is it still a good morning for you?


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Overthrown via mutiny.


----------



## Spooky1

Frightmaster-General said:


> *Last!*​


Missed me! Last!


----------



## Copchick

Thanks for saving my place!


----------



## Lord Homicide

You were too nice. I was looking for a .gif to piggyback off Spook's comment 

Don't get too comfy  ............. OUST!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Last is MINE!!!!!


----------



## Lord Homicide

..and I'll find one for you too


----------



## graveyardmaster

good evening last..


----------



## MrGrimm

MINE! Ha!


----------



## Copchick

Short term, Mr. G


----------



## MrGrimm

It happens


----------



## Lord Homicide

it does... Sometimes those D's really show up from nowhere...


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Don't get too comfortable Vicky, heh


----------



## Frightmaster-General

*Indeed... Last again! *​


----------



## Copchick

Hi FMG! Thanks for holding my place!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Hey officer, thank you for serving and protecting me


----------



## epoweredrc

I win lol


----------



## SPOOKY J

Nope! I did!!


----------



## Copchick

Lord Homicide said:


> Hey officer, thank you for serving and protecting me


Anytime!

Goodnight everyone! Sleepytime...


----------



## scareme

night night copchick, I'll take the win


----------



## Evil Andrew

You know Last won't be found,
Sitting here all alone,
All the Haunters wait around,
But Last ain't coming home
Don't be cruel cause I'm beating you

Baby, I know it makes you mad
Having these songs stuck in your head
Please, just forget my Last
You might as well go to bed
Don't be cruel cause I'm beating you

I don't want no other Last
Baby it's beating you I'm thinking of

--------------------


----------



## Spooky1

What's he building in last?
What the hell is he building
In last?
He has subscriptions to those
Haunt Magazines... He never
Waves when he goes by my post
He's hiding something from
The rest of us... He post's all
To himself..


----------



## Goblin

Uhhhhhhhhhhhh yeah!

LAST!


----------



## scareme

Win


----------



## Goblin

Uhhhhhhhhhhhh yeah!

still......LAST!


----------



## Copchick

Good Monrning Goblin!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## graveyardmaster

good afternoon last....


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:And now...the last is here....and so we face....the final curtain.....Last!


----------



## Lord Homicide

The Iron Curtain sets on your time...


----------



## MrGrimm

Dernier


----------



## Lord Homicide

oh yeah?


----------



## MrGrimm

yep


----------



## graveyardmaster

still last...


----------



## Copchick

...was last!


----------



## MrGrimm

You were too.


----------



## Lord Homicide

..


----------



## MrGrimm

ahem.


----------



## Lord Homicide

you are quick


----------



## Copchick

Damn you're quick too


----------



## MrGrimm

and bored


----------



## Copchick

Oh damn, you're quick too


----------



## MrGrimm

That's what she said lol!


----------



## Lord Homicide

lmao!


----------



## MrGrimm




----------



## Copchick

Oh ****ake, I'm getting off this ride!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Copchick said:


> Oh ****ake, I'm getting off this ride!





MrGrimm said:


> That's what she said lol!


haha... this crazy train


----------



## MrGrimm

All aboard!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Yes I am!


----------



## Spooky1

Ta Da!, Last!


----------



## Copchick

Thanks for the intro Spooly1!


----------



## scareme

Winner!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Yay! Winner be me!


----------



## MrGrimm

Until now...


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Sorry Charlie, last be me!


----------



## MrGrimm

Who's Charlie?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yesterday, all the haunters seemed so far away
Now it looks as though they want to play
Evil Andrew will take Last today

Suddenly you've got half the Lasts you used to see
Last Post's shadow's hanging over me
Oh, all my wins come suddenly

Why Last had to go
I don't know, Last wouldn't say
You can't win Last Post
Now you long for yesterday

---------


----------



## Spooky1

A Hard Days Night in Last!


----------



## Frightmaster-General

*Time for the last post...*​


----------



## Lord Homicide




----------



## Goblin

So that's what Lord Homocide looks like!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Copchick

Good morning everyone! Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Goblin said:


> So that's what Lord Homocide looks like!


lol, now _THAT_, ladies and gentlemen, is hilarious!


----------



## RoxyBlue

One day he'll learn to spell your name correctly, too


And I win!


----------



## MrGrimm

lastarino!


----------



## Lord Homicide

RoxyBlue said:


> One day he'll learn to spell your name correctly, too
> And I win!


Damn it, I didn't even notice that!!... argh. I guess it was only a matter of time, right?


----------



## RoxyBlue

(winnah!)


----------



## MrGrimm

Last... again!


----------



## graveyardmaster

you were...im last!


----------



## Spooky1

I need my Last fix of the day!


----------



## MrGrimm

Me too!


----------



## Copchick

Hipcheck! Last!


----------



## graveyardmaster

my last post tonite...last...


----------



## Copchick

My last post too, yawn!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Very superstitious, postings on the wall
Very superstitious, haunters about to fall
Thirteen wins for Andrew, his Evil takes your Last
Seven years of bad luck, Last Post is in your past

When you read my words , but you don't understand
Then you suffer
Last Post winning ain't your way

--------------------------


----------



## Spooky1

Last train to postvile


----------



## Moon Dog

You go to postville and I'll go to lastville and I'll be last before ya!


----------



## Goblin

Friday morning last


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Copchick

Good morning everyone!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Good Morning!! Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## MrGrimm

Good Morning Gang!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi, MrGrimm!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Hey Grimm and Rox


----------



## MrGrimm

Hidy-ho!


----------



## Evil Andrew

-

Please allow me to introduce myself
Your Last is what I take
I've posted here for a long, long year
Stole many wins and sealed your fate

I hang around the Haunt Forum
Winning Last and causing pain
I'll make darn sure you cannot win
Take your Last, then walk away

Pleased to meet you
Evil Andrew is my name
But what's been puzzling you
I've won Last Post again

-------------------


----------



## Lord Homicide

AP: Hey, there you are!
TA: Hi, do I know you?
AP: No, but that's where you are - you're there.


----------



## RoxyBlue

And I'm here in last place


----------



## MrGrimm

Until now


----------



## Spooky1

Mind if I join you?


----------



## SPOOKY J

Quit living in the past! I'm Last!!


----------



## MrGrimm

Sure!


----------



## Copchick

You're so kind to save my spot, Mr.G!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Out here in the fields, it's your Last I steal
I take Last Post and keep on winning
I don't need to fight to win tonight
I don't need to be forgiven

Don't cry, don't even try
It's only Last Post wasteland

------------------


----------



## Spooky1

Good night, Last


----------



## Goblin

Last and I are starting out the weekend together


----------



## graveyardmaster

good morning last!


----------



## Goblin

Last said Good Morning


----------



## scareme

Win!


----------



## Goblin

No, but you came close!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:But Goblin, you know Last is a fickle partner...sorry he has left you for me...


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## graveyardmaster

good evening last!!!!!


----------



## Evil Andrew

A long, long time ago
I can still remember how Last Post used to make me smile
And I knew if they'd wear shark pants that I could make those Haunters dance
And maybe they'd be Evil for a while

But winning only me shiver with every Last Post I'd deliver
Bad news on the Forum, we'd lost all our decorum
I can't remember if I tried to take Last from Lord Homicide
His tries at Last weren't bona fide
As Evil hits his stride

So bye, bye to the Haunt Forum Pie

--------------


----------



## Spooky1

Evil Andrew, you just made me laugh my ass off! 

" In the Land of last where the Shadows lie. 
One post to rule them all, One post to find them, 
One post to bring them all and in the lastness bind them 
In the Land of last where the Shadows lie."


----------



## Copchick

Unfortunately, I'm not as creative. Just show me last.


----------



## Spooky1

Copchick, here's what Last looks like.


----------



## Evil Andrew

On a desktop computer, cool drink sitting there
Warm smell of Last winning, rising up through the air
Up ahead in Unstructured, I saw Copchick driving by
Posting back and forth with G Y M
I had to stop for the night

There Last stood in the doorway, I had one shotgun shell
Then I was thinking to myself this Last Post is going to hell
Then I lit up that Last Post and I showed it the way
Haunters voices down the corridor, I thought I heard them say
Welcome to the Hotel Haunt Forum

-------------------


----------



## Goblin

Sunday morning last!


----------



## scareme

Win!


----------



## Goblin

You almost made it!


----------



## graveyardmaster

yep you almost made it too goblin...sooo there"s only 1 winner..yes you got it me..last


----------



## Goblin

Naw, you're just next to last!


----------



## graveyardmaster

last again goblin... yaaa!!


----------



## Frightmaster-General

*Last!*​


----------



## Copchick

Cool picture FMG! Oh, and last.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:You guys are so cute! But not last!!!


----------



## MrGrimm

Sunday Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## MrGrimm

Good afternoon last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Good last!


----------



## MrGrimm

Last? Good!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Lastie, last, last! Good and last.....


----------



## Evil Andrew

Hey Dude, now don't be sad
I'm taking Last Post, Last likes me better
Remember, Evil Andrew is very smart
Then you can start to serve him better

Hey Dude, don't be afraid
You were made to give Last to Andrew
The minute you post, you know I will win
Then you begin to take loss better

And any time you seek some pain, hey Dude, refrain
Don't try to take Last from off my shoulders
For well you know that as a fool, it's you I rule
I'm Evil Andrew, you are my minion
Na na na, na na, na na na na


----------------------------


----------



## Spooky1

Swinging into Last!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Na Na Na Na Na, Na Na Na ...


----------



## MrGrimm

The end


----------



## Evil Andrew

No, 

This is the end
Last's only friend, the end

Of your elaborate plans, the end
Of every Last that stands, the end
No winning or prize, the end
Last'll never look into your eyes...again

Can you picture what Last will be
So limitless and free
Desperately in need...of Evil Andrew's hand
In a...desperate land

Lost in Haunt Forum ...a wilderness of pain
And all the Haunters are insane
All the Haunters are insane
Waiting for Evil Andrew's reign , yeah

--------------------------


----------



## Spooky1

Good night, Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

C'Ya!


----------



## graveyardmaster

here to snatch last before i go....see you soon!


----------



## Goblin

I'll hold on to last while you're gone!


----------



## scareme

Win! Win! I did it again!


----------



## Goblin

Next to last makes you that happy, huh?


----------



## Moon Dog

Ugh! Monday last!


----------



## Copchick

Good morning all!


----------



## MrGrimm

Mornin' haunters!


----------



## RoxyBlue

It's a fine day here in last


----------



## MrGrimm

Lunch break Last!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Silly Grimm!


----------



## scareme

lunch? I just got up, to win.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jolainting crows last! Ha ha!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Spooky1

Time to walk off some lunch pizza, but first, Last!


----------



## MrGrimm

Back from lunch Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!!!


----------



## Copchick

Ditto!


----------



## MrGrimm

Last before home!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Home before last...wait...what? Ha Ha! Last is mine...


----------



## Lord Homicide

I may be almost dead but I win


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm completely alive and win!


----------



## Evil Andrew

When a man's on Haunt Forum
Can't keep from winning the Last Post
He'd trade the world
For the good Wins he's found

If Last is bad, he can't see it
Last can do no wrong
He'd turn his back on the Haunters
If they put Last down

When a man's on Haunt Forum
Spend all his time
Trying to hold on to what Last needs

He'd give up his mausoleum
And sleep out in the rain
If Last said that's the way it ought to be

................................


----------



## Moon Dog

Looks like you lost to me!


----------



## MrGrimm

Yes, you are right, until you've now lost to me! MUHAHAHAHHAHA!


----------



## Copchick

Step aside. My last post for the night. Goodnight all!


----------



## Spooky1

Copchick, I'll hold onto Last while you go bust someone.


----------



## Moon Dog

Didn't take long for someone to steal it away from you.


----------



## scareme

OK, I'll take the win


----------



## Goblin

Well, don't take it very far!


----------



## Moon Dog

Hackie!


----------



## MrGrimm

Good Mornin' gang!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Good Morning! Last!!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Is there a rule to the game where you have to actually write "last" in the post?


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Spooky1

Last of the morning to ya.


----------



## MrGrimm

Last on the lunch break


----------



## RoxyBlue

I win!


----------



## Frightmaster-General

*Last!*​


----------



## Copchick

You wish you were last!


----------



## MrGrimm

Me too! G'Night all!


----------



## Spooky1

Good night, Last!


----------



## Evil Andrew

I said come on over baby,
a-whole lotta postin' goin' on
Yeah I said come on over baby,
a-whole lotta postin'' goin' on
Well we ain't fakin',
a-whole lotta postin'' goin' on

Mmm, I said come on over baby,
we got some Lasts in the barn
Whose barn, Evil Andrew's barn
Come on over baby,
we got Last Post by the horns
Yeah, we ain't fakin',
a-whole lotta winnin' goin' on


-----------------


----------



## Goblin

My speech is short and simple........I'm last and you're not!


----------



## Copchick

Good morning Goblin!


----------



## Moon Dog

Hello!


----------



## MrGrimm

Good morning to all haunters!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

La la la!


----------



## Evil Andrew

If I lost Last here tomorrow
Would you still remember me?
For I must be traveling on, now
'Cause there's too many forums
I've got to see

But, if I stayed here beating you all
Things just couldn't be the same
'Cause now you're free to win Last Post now
And this Last you cannot change

----------------------


----------



## Copchick

I just changed it, Evil A!


----------



## MrGrimm

Lastaroony


----------



## Copchick

Last post for the night. Goodnight everyone!


----------



## Spooky1

Oh say can you see, my Last if you can, then my posts too short.


----------



## Goblin

Another late night last for me!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Copchick

Good morning Evil Queen!


----------



## MrGrimm

Good afternoon Copchick!


----------



## graveyardmaster

good evening guys..back for the win!!!!


----------



## MrGrimm

Short lived victory indeed!


----------



## graveyardmaster

ha ha...it was but back to me again lol!!!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Hey bud, glad your back


----------



## graveyardmaster

hey thanks lord ...h....good to be back ...


----------



## Lord Homicide

How did everything go?


----------



## graveyardmaster

well the key hole surgery was a disaster...had to get opened up,was due to get out off hospital on tuesday late evening but my wound was weeping..so they kept me in to wednesday evening till i got the all clear from the docs,i"m now back home with dad in scotland for a few weeks to rest...


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Feel better soon



(and I win!)


----------



## graveyardmaster

THANKS ROXY! but hey i still win!!!


----------



## MrGrimm

graveyardmaster said:


> well the key hole surgery was a disaster...had to get opened up,was due to get out off hospital on tuesday late evening but my wound was weeping..so they kept me in to wednesday evening till i got the all clear from the docs,i"m now back home with dad in scotland for a few weeks to rest...


Wow! Glad to hear things are better & welcome back!

Now me last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Welcome back GYM

Still not last though.


----------



## Copchick

Neither are you!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I am though....hehehe....(evil laugh)


----------



## Moon Dog

Congrats!

Wait...


----------



## Spooky1

Heal up quickly GYM. I'll hold on to Last for you.


----------



## Goblin

Friday morning last


----------



## Moon Dog

Yup!


----------



## Copchick

Hipcheck! Thanks for saving my spot MD!


----------



## MrGrimm

Good morning gang! Let's get through this day to a hopefully haunt & prop filled weekend!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Good afternoon, last!


----------



## graveyardmaster

good evening last!


----------



## MrGrimm

After a day of meetings last!


----------



## graveyardmaster

last again!


----------



## MrGrimm

Yes you WERE! MUAHAHAHA!


----------



## graveyardmaster

if your not fast your last..well im last!


----------



## MrGrimm

It's an endless circle!!!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Y'all quit tangoing with each other!


----------



## MrGrimm

How about the Cha cha?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Ooh, bet you're wonderin' how I knew
About Spooky1 and Roxy Blue
And that other guy that used to post before
Between all of the posts, you know I love Last more

It took me by surprise, I must say
When I took Last yesterday

I heard it through the grape vine
Not much longer, would Last be mine
Ooh, I heard it through the grape vine
And I'm gonna have to make it rhyme, honey, honey yeah

You know Evil Andrew ain't supposed to cry
But these tears, I can't hold inside
Losin' Last would end my life you see
'Cause Last means that much to me

You could have told me yourself
That you posted somewhere else, instead

I heard it through the grape vine
Not much longer, would Last be mine
Ooh, I heard it through the grape vine
And I'm gonna have to sing it fine , honey, honey yeah

People say believe half the posts you see
And none of what's written here
Last can't help bein' confused
It is true, you're not a winner here

Do you plan to let my Last go
To that other guy that was a Post Ho ?

Ooh, I heard it through the grape vine

----------------------------


----------



## Copchick

@ Evil Andrew - Good one!

But last is mine, thank you!


----------



## badgerbadger

*taps Copchick on shoulder*

...nope.


----------



## Copchick

Tap, tap, tap on BB's shoulder

yep


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:While you guys are busy tapping I am stealing in for the last place WIN!


----------



## Spooky1

A late night win for me. Good night, Last!


----------



## Goblin

Starting out another weekend last!


----------



## graveyardmaster

good morning..last!!


----------



## Goblin

Good morning!


----------



## graveyardmaster

still last............


----------



## MrGrimm

Good , woke up cause both kids did at 5 am, morning!


----------



## graveyardmaster

ha! ha! good morning mrgrimm!....last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Spooky1

A beautiful Saturday for Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Today is a good day to win


----------



## Spooky1

Yes it is.


----------



## badgerbadger

Hahahahahaha!!!! You are not last!!!


----------



## Evil Andrew

You know that I am beating you
You know that I will never tire
Last doesn't belong to you
Last you never will acquire

Come on baby, light my fire
Come on baby, light my fire
Try to set Last Post on fire

--------------------------


----------



## Copchick

Last!


----------



## badgerbadger

Last is the winner
I shall make a nice haiku
Because I am last


----------



## Moon Dog

Last as usual!


----------



## Frightmaster-General

*Last!*​


----------



## Evil Andrew

Frightmaster-General said:


> *Last!*​


They still won't sleep with you ! : )


----------



## Spooky1

From last I say goodnight


----------



## Goblin

Sunday morning last


----------



## graveyardmaster

WERE!last goblin...i"l take over...last!!


----------



## Copchick

Mine is last!


----------



## Frightmaster-General

Evil Andrew said:


> They still won't sleep with you ! : )


It's probably better when they stay awake...


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## highbury

Happy Sunday morning return for the win!!


----------



## badgerbadger

Sadly, no. 

...LAST!!!


----------



## Moon Dog

Don't mind if I do!


----------



## Spooky1

Hi MD! Last!


----------



## Evil Andrew

What do you do when you get lonely
Log on to Haunt Forum on the sly ?
You've been posting and losing much too long
You know it's just your foolish pride

Last Post
You got me on my knees, Last Post
I'm begging darling please,Last Post
Darling won't you ease my worried mind?

Tried to give you consolation
Losing Last just gets you down
Although you drool, Last ain't in love with you
You see the whole world upside down

Last Post
You got me on my knees Last Post
I'm begging darlin' please

Layla

-----------------------


----------



## N. Fantom

"You got me on my knees" LOL that's what she said

Last


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:And here I am, standing on my feet (lol) and LAST!


----------



## MrGrimm

Crazy weekend Last!


----------



## Spooky1

Good night, Last.


----------



## N. Fantom

Good night S1, last


----------



## Goblin

Starting out the week last


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Copchick

It's all mine now!


----------



## Spooky1

I wouldn't say "all", Copchick.  Last!


----------



## MrGrimm

Good Monday morning... if that's even possible!


----------



## Frightmaster-General

*Last!*​


----------



## MrGrimm

hehee last


----------



## Lord Homicide

N. Fantom said:


> "You got me on my knees" LOL that's what she said
> 
> Last


lol


----------



## Moon Dog

There can be only one! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Duplicate post


----------



## Lord Homicide

Moon Dog, how big is the ConAgra headquarters?


----------



## Moon Dog

Not sure of the square footage, but they have a very large complex in downtown Omaha. They have about 25,000 employees and currently rank #200 on the Fortune 500 list.


----------



## MrGrimm

Last


----------



## Spooky1

It's the end of the "last" line


----------



## graveyardmaster

last is mine!


----------



## MrGrimm

Last again... WooT!


----------



## highbury

Last ends here.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Go feed the baby while I take over


----------



## Spooky1

Roxy, don't you have a prop you should be working on? Last!


----------



## Copchick

My last post for tonight. I am so tired, and the pizza I had for dinner just isn't sitting well with me. Goodnight all! Sleepy time...


----------



## Evil Andrew

Imagine Evil Andrew, it's easy if you try
Taking Last Post from us, until it makes us cry
Imagine all the Haunters
Whose Last Post slipped away

Imagine all his winning, it isn't hard to do
No need to try to keep up, with all his lyrics too
Imagine all the Haunters
Accepting their defeat

You may say that I'm Evil
But I'm only having fun
I hope someday you'll win Last
But don't think its going to come

---------------------------


----------



## scareme

John Lennon told me I'm a winner.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Is that so...?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Not even Yoko would give you Last...

Number 9, Number 9, Number 9, Number 9, Number 9, .......


----------



## Goblin

Another late night last


----------



## scareme

Win!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Lord Homicide

*yawn*


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Copchick

Good day in last place.


----------



## Spooky1

It's a beautiful cool morning here in Last!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Never heard of a place called Last


----------



## Spooky1

It's right here!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Now it's over here


----------



## Lord Homicide

Where??


----------



## Spooky1

You have to be fast to catch Last!


----------



## Lord Homicide

I'm on top of it, just wondering what you're trying to lead me to


----------



## RoxyBlue

Probably down the primrose path:googly:


I win


----------



## graveyardmaster

nope! roxy i win...last!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Hey GYM, go talk to the spookster and he'll show you where last is


----------



## Monk

I win again


----------



## Spooky1

Good to see you again, Monk, but that won't stop me from taking Last!


----------



## Frightmaster-General

*Last!*​


----------



## Evil Andrew

Posting on Haunt For-um
I'll be posting' when the evenin' comes
Watching the wins roll in
Cause you'll never take my Last again, yeah

I'm posting on the "Last Post Wins"
Watching your Last roll away
Ooo, I'm just sittin' on Haunt Forum today
Wastin' time

--------------------------


----------



## MrGrimm

Nice... but now me last!


----------



## Spooky1

Good night, Last!


----------



## Goblin

A long night's last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Not as long as you think, last!


----------



## Monk

ha
last


----------



## Copchick

You *were* last and thanks for holding my spot!


----------



## Frightmaster-General

*Last!*​


----------



## Lord Homicide

..


----------



## Spooky1

It's astounding
Last is fleeting
Last post takes its toll
But listen closely

Not for very much longer

I've got to keep control
I remember doing the Last post
Drinking those momentary wins
The blackness would hit me

And the win would be calling 

Let's do the Last Post again


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Right... that was a short rule


----------



## RoxyBlue

Indeed


----------



## graveyardmaster

good afternoon last!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Did you finish the TPS report?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Nope....I am LAST!!!!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Heard that before!


----------



## graveyardmaster

yes and you better believe it....lord...h im last!!!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Begone!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did you miss me?


----------



## Lord Homicide

A little...


----------



## Spooky1

Here I come to take the Last!


----------



## Copchick

Sorry Spookster, it is I who is last


----------



## highbury

...to congratulate me on my win. Thank you, Copchick!


----------



## graveyardmaster

move over highbury...that spot is mine..last!


----------



## Copchick

Not!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Haunt Forum
Don't you treat me wrong
Come and Last your daddy all night long
All right now
Hey Hey
All right

Take my Last it don't mean a thing
She knows how to shake that thing
I'll take it back and make you sing
All right now
Hey Hey
Hey Hey

Tell me what'd I say

-------------------------


----------



## MrGrimm

Good evening last!


----------



## Frightmaster-General




----------



## MrGrimm

Oh ok then *Turns around and goes home*


----------



## Spooky1

Good night, Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Good morning last!


----------



## scareme

Winner!


----------



## Goblin

Thursday morning last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Whatever, last!


----------



## Copchick

Whenever, last


----------



## Lord Homicide

However, win!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Spooky1

Good morning forum friends, Last!


----------



## Frightmaster-General

*Last!*​


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here I am to save the day!


----------



## Copchick

l a s t !!!!


----------



## Spooky1

What comes after last?


----------



## ezra zephyr

i guess i will join in!


----------



## MrGrimm

Before bus last! *runs for bus*


----------



## RoxyBlue

(waves at MrGrimm as he runs for the bus)


----------



## graveyardmaster

snatching last guys!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Not for long buddy!


----------



## graveyardmaster

back for more lord...h...

hows things going buddy huh!

LAST!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Is this the Last Post
Is this just fantasy?
Caught on Haunt Forum
No escape from reality
I'll take your prize
Look into my eyes and see,
I am just Evil, I give no sympathy,
Because I'll take your Last then let it go
Say goodbye and hit the road
If you try to win Last it doesn't really matter to me,
to me

Mama,
I just took your Last
Put my mouse right on this thread, I hit Enter
As you've read
Mama... Last had just begun,
But now I've gone and blown you all away
Mamaaaaa oooh,
Didn't mean to make you cry,
If you'll log in again this time tomorrow,
Try again, try again, it doesn't really matter

Too late, your time has come,
Can't you see the sign ?
I'll take Last Post every time
Goodbye, everybody, I've got to go,
Got to leave you all behind and win Last Post
Mamaaaaa oooh, Any way the wind blows
Feel free to come say Hi
I sometimes wish I had more time post.......

-----------


----------



## Copchick

^ Wow, how can I beat that? 

Um, last.


----------



## MrGrimm

Yeah Evil Andrew has some word skills

Last.


----------



## Copchick

Last post for the night. Goodnight, sleep tight, don't let the bedbugs bite!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Oh no you don't!
"Cover me, I'm going to get last!! I see her.. BAM!!!"


----------



## Spooky1

Lord H., quit clowning around with Last!


----------



## Lord Homicide

You almost made it


----------



## Goblin

So did you!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Copchick

Moon Dog, you're such a gentleman for saving my place for me!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Ha ha....I am last silly mortals!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Missed by one step!


----------



## Frightmaster-General

*I'm last again!*​


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Lord Homicide

You almost won!


----------



## Spooky1

I'm here for my morning Win!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Almost man... almost....


----------



## Spooky1

Body check into last!


----------



## Lord Homicide

lol


----------



## RoxyBlue

Winning is fun


----------



## Copchick

Yes, Roxy I agree!


----------



## RoxyBlue

You're so agreeable, Copchick


----------



## Lord Homicide

Yes it is!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:OH! I love the dancing banana! But I am last...................


----------



## graveyardmaster

were last...take a hike pumpkin5...im last!!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:OH! I love the dancing banana! But I am last...................


Hilarious in the right... ehh.. light... shall we say? lol

Hey GYM, you be nice to P5 son!!


----------



## graveyardmaster

Lord Homicide said:


> Hilarious in the right... ehh.. light... shall we say? lol
> 
> Hey GYM, you be nice to P5 son!!


HEY! lord..h...sorry i it sounded wrong...i was just playing the game....i apologise p5 if it offended you..sorry!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Dude, you didn't offend me. Just giving you a hard time. hahah


----------



## graveyardmaster

ha! ha! lord..h....my last post tonite..sorry lord..h.. i win..last!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Copchick

My last post too. Got an early drive to camp tomorrow, and I'm having to come right back home. Goodnight guys!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Last you want
Baby, I got it
Last you need
Do you know I got it ?
All I'm askin'
Is for a little respect from the post ho's (just a little bit)
Hey baby (just a little bit) from the post ho's
(just a little bit) mister (just a little bit)

I ain't gonna do you wrong, but your Last is gone
Ain't gonna do you wrong, 'cause I'm the winner
All I'm askin'
Is for a little respect from the post ho's (just a little bit)
Hey Baby (just a little bit) when you get home (just a little bit)

----------------------


----------



## Frightmaster-General




----------



## Spooky1

Last, last of the night for me!


----------



## Goblin

Here comes the weekend last!


----------



## graveyardmaster

good morning last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Lord Homicide

..


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:I am last...but LordH if you REALLY want to be last I will defer to you.....

....wait....What?


----------



## Frightmaster-General




----------



## Moon Dog

Pictures are worth a thousand words, but I'm still last!


----------



## Spooky1

Last for a moment


----------



## graveyardmaster

yes your right spooky1..because im last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

(steals last while graveyardmaster is sitting in Chat)


----------



## Spooky1

Takes Last while you play Plants vs Zombies


----------



## Copchick

Mine is last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is there a fine for taking last from a cop?


----------



## Evil Andrew

There's a Last Post I'm sure, and it glitters like gold
And she's trying to win Last Post heaven
When she gets here she knows, where the posts are composed
With a click she can get what she came for
And she's trying to win Last Post heaven.

There's a song on the wall but she wants to be sure
'Cause she knows all his words have two meanings
With the Last that he took, Evil Andrew will sing
Sometimes all of our thoughts are unstructured
It makes me wonder
It makes me wonder

There's a feeling I get when I've beaten the rest
And my spirit is crying for winning
In my thoughts I have seen Roxy Blue and Spoo-ky
And the voices of P5 and Copchick
Ooh, it makes me wonder
Ooh, it really makes me wonder

And it's whispered that soon that you'll all sing this tune
Then Evil Andrew will lead you to reason
And a new day will dawn for those who logged on
And the forum will echo with laughter

If there's a tussle over Last Post, don't be alarmed now
You cannot win, it has been foreseen
Yes, there are two Lasts you can post by, but in the long run
There's no time to change the post you're on
And it makes me wonder

Your keyboard's humming and it won't go, in case you don't know
Evil Andrew's calling you to join him
Hairazor, can you hear the wind blow and did you know
Your last post lies on the whispering wind?

And as we post on down the road
Evil Andrew plays some soul
There walks a Haunti we all know
Who shines white light and wants to show
How all Last Post still turn to gold

And if you listen very hard
My tune will come to you at last
When all are last and Last is all, yeah
To be a rock and not to roll

-------------------------


----------



## Copchick

Wow, you really put the time into that one. But surely you didn't think that would last you for long now did you?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Did you either??


----------



## Spooky1

I take the elevator to last for the win


----------



## Goblin

Sunday morning last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## scareme

Win!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:After Evil A wrote that lovely song...I was just going to let him have last...but you guys are blood thirsty!!! So...to get my fair share of the aortic splash! LAST!!!!!


----------



## graveyardmaster

OMG!!! you guys are tryers i must say..but last is mine and always will be MINE...LAST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Spooky1

Always? Are you sure about that. Last seems to be in my hands now.


----------



## graveyardmaster

ha! ha! spooky1...thanks for keeping my seat warm...last again huh!!


----------



## Spooky1

Watching horror movies "On Demand" and Last!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:last is mine, is mine, is mine.....by the way...did I metion??? It is MINE!!!!


----------



## Lord Homicide

You didn't _metion_ it


----------



## Moon Dog

Mention what?


----------



## Spooky1

Last is mine.


----------



## scareme

Win!


----------



## Frightmaster-General

*Last post before going to bed...*​


----------



## scareme

Night Night! Win!


----------



## Goblin

Another week nother last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Come and gone.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Mention that mention is spelled mention not metion


----------



## MrGrimm

Good morning last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## MrGrimm

Hey there! Last again!!


----------



## Spooky1

Good morning, Win!


----------



## MrGrimm

Hey hey! laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaassssssssssssssssssssssssst


----------



## RoxyBlue

Don't think so.


----------



## Spooky1

I am the center to the Last Universe. :googly:


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:More last than the last last that was last on this last thread.....


----------



## RoxyBlue

Now I am


----------



## MrGrimm

until now!


----------



## Copchick

No, now!


----------



## graveyardmaster

i"m last now..yaaaaa!


----------



## MrGrimm

Lastrino!


----------



## Spooky1

Time for Last to go home now.


----------



## Copchick

Last has just left the building!


----------



## MrGrimm

heheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

Last!


----------



## Frightmaster-General

*Last!*​


----------



## Moon Dog

That's nice, last!


----------



## MommaMoose

Wow, I did it!!!


----------



## Spooky1

Me too.  Good Night Last!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Hey, hey, hey.. I did it too!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## MrGrimm

Good morning to all! Last


----------



## Frightmaster-General

*Last!*​


----------



## Spooky1

Good morning, last friends!


----------



## MrGrimm

My last Last! ...for a while anyways


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yep, about three hours


----------



## MrGrimm

That's gotta be a record for me


----------



## Spooky1

No record for you this time.  But my Last, will last I tell you!


----------



## MrGrimm

last again!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!


----------



## Copchick

Last post for the night!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Sorry Copchick, but I win again!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Damn. Copchick went to bed


----------



## MrGrimm

Last before bed! Nighty night ghoulies!


----------



## MommaMoose

Wow, everyone is going to bed. So I guess I am last!


----------



## Spooky1

To bed with me too! Last!


----------



## Goblin

Another late night last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Early morning last here.


----------



## Copchick

My last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Spooky1

There's the sent of "Last" in the air this morning.


----------



## Frightmaster-General

*Last!*​


----------



## RoxyBlue

I win!


----------



## MrGrimm

You did!


----------



## Copchick

You didn't!


----------



## Lord Homicide

You either!


----------



## Copchick

Hey, go fetch a bone pretty boy! 

Here boy, come on, go get the bone...(throws the bone). Good boy, good boy!


----------



## MrGrimm

Woof! *caught*


----------



## Spooky1

Who let the dogs out? Last!


----------



## MrGrimm

My lastness can not be denied!


----------



## graveyardmaster

last!!..for now anyway..


----------



## MrGrimm

yeah... me too...


----------



## graveyardmaster

back at me again..last..


----------



## MrGrimm

so it was!


----------



## graveyardmaster

in for the win...last!!


----------



## Lord Homicide




----------



## Copchick

Thanks Lord H for putting a song in my head for the rest of the evening! Lol!


----------



## Moon Dog

Someone say dog?


----------



## MrGrimm

Guess so...


----------



## Spooky1

Good night, Last!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Dog?


----------



## Goblin

Another late night last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Morning, last!


----------



## Copchick

Good morning, Moon Dog!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm here
Let's cheer!


----------



## Frightmaster-General

What a blast;
I am last!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Yes you WERE,
I concur!


----------



## Spooky1

I conquer Last!


----------



## Frightmaster-General

Now and then
I´m last again!


----------



## RoxyBlue

We agree
Last is free


----------



## Lord Homicide

Do not despair
I got you Nair
because I care


----------



## Copchick

Holy cow!
Last is now!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I like "win" 
Don't like gin


----------



## Spooky1

Last is a blast!


----------



## Moon Dog

Lastarieno!


----------



## Frightmaster-General

Count your sins;
Last post wins!


----------



## Spooky1

It's no sin to win


----------



## Copchick

Late night last! Good night!


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Moon Dog

_ Was_ last!


----------



## Copchick

Am last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Lastie last, last!


----------



## graveyardmaster

ohhhh pumpkin5...hand it back..last is mine all mine...last!!!!!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Really?


----------



## Spooky1

Yes Really


----------



## Moon Dog

Really really?


----------



## Spooky1

Yes last is mine


----------



## Goblin

Labor Day weekend last!


----------



## graveyardmaster

good morning.....last!


----------



## Goblin

The electroial college has unamously named me last!


----------



## graveyardmaster

yes ok goblin..that was then...im last now!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Good Morning All. Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Frightmaster-General

*Last!*​


----------



## Moon Dog

I'll run straight to last!


----------



## Frightmaster-General

You were last first, but I am last last...


----------



## Moon Dog

Still last!


----------



## Frightmaster-General

Your last won't last....


----------



## graveyardmaster

your right FG.....because im last!!!!!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:But now I am last tweedle dee, twiddle dunl
,,.,,,,


----------



## Moon Dog

Fe fi fo fum, look out last, here I come!


----------



## Spooky1

Back from Horrorfind Weekend for the win!


----------



## Goblin

Sunday morning last


----------



## graveyardmaster

i"l take over now goblin..last!


----------



## Goblin

That's okay, I got it!


----------



## graveyardmaster

back to me again goblin..thanks!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Lazy Labor Day weekend win


----------



## graveyardmaster

still after my crown i see roxy!!...just snatched last back!!


----------



## Moon Dog

And lost it at the wire!


----------



## Copchick

Thanks for holding my place Moon Dog!


----------



## Frightmaster-General

*Last!*​


----------



## Spooky1

Your last has ended, time for a new sheriff in town


----------



## Moon Dog

Which would be me! Last!


----------



## Goblin

Labor Day last


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Frightmaster-General

*Last!*​


----------



## Moon Dog

Still last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Spooky1

Win for about 30 seconds


----------



## RoxyBlue

Boo!


----------



## graveyardmaster

boooo..back roxy...my last post tonite...so do i win roxy huh!!!!!


----------



## Copchick

So you thought.


----------



## SterchCinemas

Ha. Nope.


----------



## Spooky1

Good night, Last!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Last is mine B's!!!!


----------



## Evil Andrew

In the year 2009
Evil Andrew first appeared
In the days when haunters were few
Here he wins Last Post
When he logs into Haunt Forum
Sweetest sight ever seen.

Every night, every day
Evil Andrew gets his way
Though the others all have tried
Spending many a lonely day
Trying to win Last back from me
I've never looked back, never feared
Never cried.

Don't you hear my Last
Though you're many years away
Don't you hear me beating' you ?

'39
----------------------


----------



## Goblin

Bet you read the same speech at your graduation too!


----------



## Copchick

Good Morning everyone! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Happy Birthday to me! Last!


----------



## Copchick

Happy Birthday to you Evil Queen!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Happy birthday, no-longer-in-last-place Evil Queen!


----------



## graveyardmaster

good evening...last!!!!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Hello Last!!


----------



## Copchick

Back at ya, Spooky J! But last is mine!


----------



## Evil Andrew

The problem is all inside Haunt Forum she said to me
The answer is easy if you're posting logically
I'd like to help you in your struggle, can't you see
There must be fifty ways to win the Last Post

She said it's really Evil Andrew that's so shrewd
Furthermore, I hope his lyrics won't be lost or misconstrued
But I'll repeat myself at the risk of being crude
There must be fifty ways to win the Last Post
Fifty ways to win the Last Post

You just slip out the back
Jack


------------------------


----------



## Moon Dog

Sliping out the back Jack taking last with me!


----------



## Evil Andrew

She said, "it grieves me to see Moon Dog be so lame
I wish there was something I could do to set him right again"
I said I appreciate that and would you please explain
About the fifty ways ?

She said, "I know that Evil Andrew's always right
And I believe that with some therapy Moon Dog will see the light"
And then she kissed me and I realized she probably was right
There must be Fifty ways to win the Last Post
Fifty ways to win the Last Post


----------



## Moon Dog

Still last...


----------



## Spooky1

Bedtime for Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Nighty night... I'm still last


----------



## Goblin

Midweek last


----------



## Copchick

Good morning everyone! Last


----------



## Moon Dog

Good Morning!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## graveyardmaster

good afternoon....last!!!!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

(slides into last place)


----------



## graveyardmaster

slides right back into last place...last!!!!


----------



## Frightmaster-General

*Last!*​


----------



## Copchick

FMG - I thought I had the last one!


----------



## Frightmaster-General

Nope; not yet....


----------



## Copchick

Yes, I do!


----------



## Evil Andrew

On the first post of the journey
I was looking at all the Lasts
There were sharks and pants and gargoyle things
There were lords and mischief brewing
The first thing I met was a forum a buzz
And I laughed to my self out loud
The banter was hot and the humor was dry
But the air was full of sound

I've been through Haunt Forum on a thread with no name


----------



## Spooky1

The thread has a name, it's "Last"!


----------



## Evil Andrew

After two days having forum fun
My Last began to turn red
After three days on Haunt Forum, son
I logged off and went to bed
But my story was told, and my lyrics had flowed
Made me sad to think Last was dead

After nine days I let the ho's run free
Cause the forum had beaten me
There were sharks and pants and gargoyle things
There was Copchick and Mr G
Haunt Forum is a desert with it's Lasts underground
And a perfect disguise above
Last isn't pretty, when you're posting around
But the post ho's will give no love

I've been through Haunt Forum on a thread with no name


----------



## Copchick

As lyrical as you are Evil A, last is mine!


----------



## scareme

Win!


----------



## Goblin

When I was just a little boy
I ask my mother what would I be
Would I be handsome? Would I be smart?
Here's what she said to me.........

Heck NO!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Twinkle, twinkle little last
Posting here is such a blast
Evil Andrew is a hoot
Now I'll give the rest a boot
Twinkle, twinkle little last
Posting here is such a blast


----------



## graveyardmaster

good evening last!


----------



## Spooky1

Almost time to go home at "Last"!


----------



## Frightmaster-General

*Last!*​


----------



## Moon Dog

Last of the lasts!


----------



## Copchick

Nope, I'm last!


----------



## Evil Andrew

She came without a Last Post
And Copchick was her name
so much ado about winning
is what she'd try to say

So much ado Haunt Forum
so many games we played
through every fleeted summer
through every precious day

All dead
All dead
all the wins she had
and I wonder why I still post on


----------



## Copchick




----------



## Spooky1

Good night, Last


----------



## Darcula

but then i limped in last, and looked around with much confusion.
i shall sit here for a while.
:tonguekin: :ninja:
i request a ninja pumpkin. (or a pumpkin ninja.)


----------



## Goblin

Friday morning last


----------



## graveyardmaster

last again!


----------



## Moon Dog

Yup...


----------



## Copchick

Ditto!


----------



## Lord Homicide

*waves while the Bonanaza theme plays*


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## MrGrimm

Good Mid-morning last!


----------



## Spooky1

The sun is shining on Last today!


----------



## MrGrimm

Last before work!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Mwahaha! I win!


----------



## Copchick

Yee ha! In last!


----------



## Lord Homicide

It's amazing that we are drawn to mindlessly post to this thread!


----------



## graveyardmaster

snatching last.....


----------



## RoxyBlue

...hipchecks graveyardmaster and takes last


----------



## MrGrimm

Lord Homicide said:


> It's amazing that we are drawn to mindlessly post to this thread!


We do it because it's easy  Calvin & Hobbes!!


----------



## SterchCinemas

^ Kudos to that one d:


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Well, I heard some haunters talkin' just the other day
And they said you were gonna put Last on your shelf
But let me tell you I got some news for you
And you'll soon find out it's true
And then you'll have to eat my dust all by yourself

'Cause I've already won


----------



## MrGrimm

Nice! but now me last


----------



## Evil Andrew

The PM that you wrote me made me stop and wonder why
But I guess you know why Evil Andrew's always right
Just remember this, my girl, when you look up in the sky
You can see the stars and still not see the light, that's right

Well I know it wasn't you who held Last down
Heaven knows it wasn't you who set Last free
So often times it happens you try to keep Last Posts in chains
And never even know Andrew has the key

But me, I'm already gone


----------



## Spooky1

One last, last of the night


----------



## scareme

I threw a wish in the well,
Don't ask me, 
I'll never tell 
I looked to you as it fell, 
And now you're in my way

I'd trade my soul for a win 
Pennies and dimes for a win
I wasn't looking for a lose,
But now you're in my way

Hey, I just met you,
And this is crazy,
But here's my number,
So call me a winner?






Let's see you get that diddy out of your head!


----------



## Copchick

Simply last


----------



## Spooky1

I'm still up and still last.


----------



## Goblin

Starting another weekend last


----------



## scareme

Win


----------



## Goblin

No but you came close!


----------



## graveyardmaster

you came close too goblin...nevermind second is better than nothing huh!...LAST!!


----------



## Copchick

Good Saturday monrning everyone!


----------



## graveyardmaster

good morning copchick...last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Frightmaster-General

*Last!*​


----------



## Moon Dog

Still last!


----------



## SterchCinemas

Last, again!


----------



## Frightmaster-General

*Indeed... last again!*​


----------



## graveyardmaster

last again!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:And now last is MINE!


----------



## Spooky1

I let last out of Pumpkins mine.


----------



## Copchick




----------



## Frightmaster-General




----------



## Evil Andrew

I can see why you think Last belongs to me
Last never tried to make you think or let you keep one win for yourself
But now you're postin somewhere else and I'm alone
And so I think that I'll keep your Last Post for my own

Last Post, what you wanna do
I think, I could stay with you
For a while, maybe longer if I do


----------



## Moon Dog

Last is as last does


----------



## Evil Andrew

Don't you think the time is right for us to find
All the posts we thought weren't proper could be right in time
And can't you see, Last Post is mine and it is mine alone
I will always win , my Evil is so strong
Yeah, Last Post runs to me

Last Post, what you wanna do
I think, I could stay with you
For a while, maybe longer if I do


----------



## Moon Dog

Congrats on last place!

Wait...


----------



## Evil Andrew

Now it's come to what I want, I'll have my way
And all the posts you made before just faded into gray
And can't you see, that all the Lasts I win are mine for free
I'll alway win, I'm sure we both will see
Won't you look at me and tell me

Last Post, what you wanna do
I think, I could stay with you
For a while, maybe longer if I do
Longer if I do now


----------



## Spooky1

Good night, Last!


----------



## Goblin

Sunday morning last


----------



## graveyardmaster

good morning pumpkinheads...last!


----------



## Goblin

Good morning and good night!


----------



## graveyardmaster

you sleep while i take last goblin....last!


----------



## Copchick

Good Sunday morning everyone! Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## graveyardmaster

good afternoon! last!


----------



## Spooky1

Time for Football, at "Last"!


----------



## Copchick

I agree Spooky1, going to watch the Steelers beat the pants off the Broncos! Evil Andrew agreed they were going to do it too.


----------



## Spooky1

The Redskins look like they may have a good quarterback at Last"


----------



## scareme

Sob Sob, the Packers are not "winning".


----------



## Evil Andrew

A lah lah lah Last Postin man
Lah lah lah Last Postin man
(Last Postin man)
Lah lah lah Last Postin man
(Take my hand)
Lah lah lah Last Postin man
(Last Postin man)
Lah lah lah Last Postin man
You got me rockin' and a rollin'
Rockin' and a reelin' Postin man
A lah lah lah Last Postin man

Went to a dance, saw the Shark Pants
Saw Postin man so I thought I'd take a chance with Postin man
Lah lah lah Last Postin man
You got me rockin' and a rollin'
Rockin' and a reelin' Postin man
Lah lah lah Last Postin man


----------



## Goblin

Yes, but can you dance to it?


----------



## Moon Dog

Dancing my way into last!


----------



## graveyardmaster

last again..


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## graveyardmaster

good afternoon pumpkinheads....last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Three blue dogs last


----------



## graveyardmaster

thanks roxy....you always look out for me...thanks for keeping my no1 spot...last!!!!!!!


----------



## Spooky1

USA takes Last back!


----------



## graveyardmaster

snatched it back spooky1...last!


----------



## SterchCinemas

Pffft. Mine, now!


----------



## Copchick

Was yours!


----------



## Evil Andrew

I'd gladly Last me to find you
I'd gladly pick up all you had
To find Last I'd suffer anything and be glad

I'd pay any price just to beat you
I've won all my life and I will
To win Last, I'd stand naked, stoned and stabbed

I'd call that a bargain
The best I ever had
The best I ever had


----------



## scareme

I want you to want me to win. 
I need you to need me to win. 
I'd love you to love me to win. 
I'll shine up the old brown shoes, put on a brand-new shirt. 
I'll get home early from work if you say that you love me to win. 

Didn't I, didn't I, didn't I see you cryin' about losing? 
Oh, didn't I, didn't I, didn't I see you cryin' about losing? 
Feelin' all alone without a friend, you know you feel like dyin' for losing. 
Oh, didn't I, didn't I, didn't I see you cryin' about losing?


----------



## Evil Andrew

I'd gladly Last me to find you
I'd gladly take the Last you got
To catch Last, I'm gonna run and never stop

I'd pay any price just to win Last
Surrender my good Last for bad
To take Last, I'm gonna make a Haunt Forum stand

I'd call Last a bargain
The best I ever had
The best I ever had


----------



## Spooky1

I don't need to repeat myself to win!


----------



## Evil Andrew

(me either : )


I sit looking round
I look at my Last in the mirror
I know I post nothing without Last
With Last, one and one don't make two
When you lose, I've won
And I'm looking for that free ride to win
I'm looking for Last

I'd gladly Last me to find you
I'd gladly take the Last you got
To catch Last I'm gonna run and never stop

I'd pay any price just to win Last
Surrender my good Last for bad
To take Last, I'm gonna make a Haunt Forum stand

I'd call Last a bargain
The best I ever had
The best I ever had


----------



## Goblin

Too bad you're only NEXT TO LAST!


----------



## scareme

Win!


----------



## Copchick

Good Tuesday morning everyone! Last


----------



## Moon Dog

Good morning, last!


----------



## graveyardmaster

good morning pumpkinheads...last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## graveyardmaster

good afternoon last!


----------



## Spooky1

Here it's still Good morning, Last!


----------



## Frightmaster-General

And here it's already past 20:00 hours... 

Last!


----------



## scareme

Win at 1:10


----------



## Buzz

Something tells me there will be no end to this thread.
:googly:


----------



## scareme

Sure there will be, and this is it. I WIN!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hate to disappoint you, but.....


----------



## graveyardmaster

but.....yep i know roxy i win...right...last!!!


----------



## Copchick

You are mistaken GYM, it is me who is Queen of Last.


----------



## Moon Dog

But I am King!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Before you accuse me, take a look at yourself
Before you accuse me, take a look at yourself
You say I've been taking Last from other Haunters
You've been taking Last from someone else

I called your mama 'bout three or four nights ago
I called your mama 'bout three or four nights ago
Your mother said "Evil Andrew"
"Don't take my Last Post no more"

Come back home baby, try my Last one more time
Come back home baby, try my Last one more time
I'll go on and take your Last
I know it will suit me fine

-------------


----------



## Goblin

Give me a L...........
Give me an A...........
Give me a S...........
Give me a T............

What does it spell?

What am I? Your teacher? Look it up!


----------



## scareme

Win!


----------



## Goblin

Not even close.


----------



## Moon Dog

What he said ^


----------



## graveyardmaster

last!!!!!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## graveyardmaster

good afternoon pumpkinheads...last!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Spooky1

Good morning to both sides of the pond.


----------



## graveyardmaster

thanks spooky1..good morning to you!...last!


----------



## Goblin

Last and I bid you good afternoon!


----------



## graveyardmaster

last and i bid you a good evening goblin!


----------



## scareme

Win.


----------



## graveyardmaster

yup you win scareme.....yaay!


----------



## scareme

Now don't be that way just because I win, win, win,


----------



## graveyardmaster

hey if your not fast your last...did i say last!..yaay!


----------



## scareme

Winner! Winner! I did it againner. (Hey, it rhymes)


----------



## Copchick

Last post for tonight. Sleepy time is calling, it's been a long week folks.


----------



## SterchCinemas

Lol ^ Last! Last! You were last in the past! (That Rhymes, too! ha!)


----------



## Evil Andrew

No one knows what it's like
To be the Last man, the way that I can
Behind blue eyes

No one knows what it's like
To be slated, to be fated
To taking all your Lasts

But my wins, they aren't as empty
As my conscience seems to be
I have hours, posting lonely
Winning Last Post is never free


----------



## Spooky1

Who's in last, Me!


----------



## Goblin

Another late night last!


----------



## scareme

Win!


----------



## graveyardmaster

good morning pumpkinheads .....last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Good morning! Last!


----------



## graveyardmaster

yup it is...last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Spooky1

Happy Thursday, Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Wheeeeee!!!!


----------



## scareme

Win!


----------



## Spooky1

Winning is a blast!


----------



## Copchick




----------



## Evil Andrew

Evil Andrew said:


> No one knows what it's like
> To be the Last man, the way that I can
> Behind blue eyes
> 
> No one knows what it's like
> To be slated, to be fated
> To taking all your Lasts
> 
> But my wins, they aren't as empty
> As my conscience seems to be
> I have hours, posting lonely
> Winning Last Post is never free


No one knows what it's like
To feel Last's feelings like I do
And Last feels blue

No one tries half as hard
As Evil Andrew, none of your posts come close
I will show you

But my wins, they aren't as empty
As my conscience seems to be
I have hours, posting lonely
Winning Last Post is never free

With my lyrics on Haunt Forum
Try to sing them and you'll look cool
Then you smile, while I take your last post
Then I'll laugh and send you to school

And if you someday hope to be evil
You can try to beat my Last Post
But if you really want to be like Andrew
You better start to sing your Last Post

No one knows what it's like
To be the Last man, the way that I can
Behind blue eyes

---------------------


----------



## Copchick

It's been a rough week, guys. Last post for the night. Good night!


----------



## Spooky1

Good night last friends.


----------



## scareme

Win


----------



## graveyardmaster

good morning pumpkinheads..last!


----------



## Goblin

Having problems with the computor so I'm gonna take the night off!


----------



## graveyardmaster

night goblin...last!


----------



## Moon Dog

As last as it gets


----------



## Copchick

Good morning everyone!


----------



## Darcula

'morning punkin heads! :jol:
last. 
night i slept pretty well.


----------



## graveyardmaster

just popped in to say hi and off-course...last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Hello all! Last!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good morning, Spookyj


----------



## graveyardmaster

good evening pumpkinheads...last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

(looks in mirror to see if head has been replaced by a large orange fruit)


----------



## graveyardmaster

ha! ha! roxy....last!


----------



## SterchCinemas

Last.


----------



## Copchick

Not!


----------



## Moon Dog

Yup...


----------



## scareme

I"ll settle this, I win.


----------



## Copchick

Glad you settled for my win!


----------



## scareme

Yes, I love my win.


----------



## deadlyivy

YaY Now I'm Winning


----------



## Spooky1

Time for bed, Good Night Last!


----------



## Goblin

Last and I bid you goodnight!


----------



## graveyardmaster

good morning last!


----------



## Goblin

Last and I bid you good morning!


----------



## graveyardmaster

good night goblin...last!


----------



## Copchick

Good Saturday morning everyone!


----------



## highbury

Rise and shine with my last!!


----------



## graveyardmaster

good afternoon last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## graveyardmaster

claiming last once more...last!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Well Haunt Forum girls are hip
With all those Gothic styles they wear
And the HauntCast girls always want to talk
they knock me out when I'm down there

The Mid-West Haunter's daughters really
make you feel alright
And the HauntCon girls with the way they kiss
they keep their zombies warm at night

I wish they all could be Evil Andrew's girls


----------



## Copchick

Lol!! Nice one Evil A!

But you're not last for long, that's my position!


----------



## Spooky1

My position is lying back in a recliner, for last!


----------



## scareme

Win.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Evil Andrew said:


> Well Haunt Forum girls are hip
> With all those Gothic styles they wear
> And the HauntCast girls always want to talk
> they knock me out when I'm down there
> 
> The Mid-West Haunter's daughters really
> make you feel alright
> And the HauntCon girls with the way they kiss
> they keep their zombies warm at night
> 
> I wish they all could be Evil Andrew's girls


At the West Coast Haunters costume party
Things kinda got out of hand
I drank six martinis and had a couple beers
And went to sing with the band

I been all around this great big world
and I seen some spooky girls
Yeah but I couldn't wait to get back to this place
Back to the cutest girls in the world

I wish they all could be Evil Andrew's girls


----------



## Goblin

Sunday morning last


----------



## graveyardmaster

good morning everyone....last!


----------



## Copchick

Sunday and I'm last again


----------



## graveyardmaster

good afternoon! last again!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## graveyardmaster

good evening last!


----------



## Spooky1

Good afternoon, last


----------



## Evil Andrew

Last Post singing in the dead of night
Take these broken wins and say goodbye
All your life
You were only waiting for me to take my prize

Last Post singing in the dead of night
Take these drunken guys away from me
All your life
You were only waiting to give your Last Post here to me

Last Post fly, Last Post fly
Into the light of the Haunt Forum night

Last Post fly, Last Post fly
Into the light of the Haunt Forum night

Last Post singing in the dead of night
Take these broken wins and say goodbye
All your life
You were only waiting to give your Last Post here to me
You were only waiting to give your Last Post here to me
You were only waiting to give your Last Post here to me

-------------------------


----------



## Copchick

Thanks for handing over last Evil A!


----------



## Spooky1

One last win for the night.


----------



## graveyardmaster

good morning last!


----------



## Goblin

Starting out the week last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Short lived... last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Good Morning All. Last!!


----------



## Spooky1

Good afternoon! Last!


----------



## SterchCinemas

Last on this beautiful Monday afternoon!


----------



## graveyardmaster

good evening..last!


----------



## MrGrimm

Last!


----------



## graveyardmaster

last again!


----------



## SterchCinemas

Last again again again!


----------



## graveyardmaster

were last...


----------



## SterchCinemas

not anymore! lol


----------



## graveyardmaster

yup i am!...lol


----------



## SterchCinemas

never!


----------



## graveyardmaster

Always!


----------



## SterchCinemas

always... never!!


----------



## Moon Dog

Howdy... mind if I play through?


----------



## Copchick

Hey Moon Dog! Last!


----------



## Spooky1

Cough, hack, achoo! I think I gave last my cold.


----------



## Moon Dog

Locking in last!


----------



## Goblin

Something familiar,
Something peculiar,
Something for everyone:
A posting tonight!

Something appealing,
Something appalling,
Something for everyone:
A posting tonight!

Nothing with bad words, nothing with frowns;
Bring on the lovers, liars and clowns!

Old situations,
New complications,
Nothing portentous or polite;
Tragedy tomorrow,
Posting tonight!

Something convulsive,
Something repulsive,
Something for everyone:
A posting tonight!

Nothing that's formal,
Nothing that's normal,
No recitations to recite;
Open up the curtain:
Posting Tonight!

Something erratic,
Something dramatic,
Something for everyone:
A posting tonight!

Frenzy and frolic,
Strictly symbolic,
Something for everyone:
A posting tonight!

Oh yeah.......I'm also last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Oh yeah... you were last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Good Morning Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Copchick

Good rainy morning to all!


----------



## Spooky1

Good rainy & windy afternoon, last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes, it is


----------



## graveyardmaster

good evening! last!


----------



## SterchCinemas

Not for long d:


----------



## graveyardmaster

last again!


----------



## SterchCinemas

Last, again!


----------



## graveyardmaster

you were!...last!


----------



## SterchCinemas

Not anymore!!!


----------



## graveyardmaster

yup i am..lol!...last!


----------



## SterchCinemas

nooooo!!


----------



## graveyardmaster

BOOOOOOOO!......last again!


----------



## SterchCinemas

d:


----------



## graveyardmaster

last is mine! all mine!...last!


----------



## SterchCinemas

still no lol


----------



## graveyardmaster

GRRRRRRR!...yup it is!


----------



## SterchCinemas

nuh uh!!


----------



## graveyardmaster

you bet i am...last!


----------



## SterchCinemas

if its the last thing i do!!

LAST!!


----------



## Copchick

Last


----------



## SterchCinemas

Last d:


----------



## graveyardmaster

thought you were last..my last post tonite....last is mine..mine...all mine..hear that sterch...last!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Good God... what's all the racket about... HEY!!! YEAH WE HEARD YOU! lol.


----------



## SterchCinemas

Pshh. Last.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Haunt Forum soldier, dreadlock Last Post
There was a Haunt Forum soldier in the heart of America
Stolen from a Haunter , brought to Evil Andrew
Posting on arrival, posting for survival

I mean it when I analyze the stench
To me it makes a lot of sense
How the dreadlock Last Post belongs to Evil Andrew
And Last was taken from a Haunter , brought to Evil Andrew
Posting on arrival, posting for survival

Said he was a Haunt Forum soldier, dreadlock Last Post
Haunt Forum soldier in the heart of America

If you know forum history
Then you would know where he's coming from
Then you wouldn't have to ask me
Why Evil Andrew always won

I'm just a Haunt Forum soldier in the heart of America
Stolen from a Haunter , brought to Evil Andrew
Said he was posting on arrival, posting for survival
Said he was a Haunt Forum soldier, in the war for America


-------------------------


----------



## highbury

That is quite a post Evil A. I'd be willing to let you see my win for all your effort.


----------



## Spooky1

Good night, Last!


----------



## Goblin

Last and I bid you Good Night!


----------



## Moon Dog

Morning! Last!


----------



## Copchick

Good morning!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Last place, I'm in last place
And my heart beats so that I can hardly post
And I seem to find more happiness than most
When I'm out here on the forum with last post


----------



## SterchCinemas

Nice little song there, Roxy! But your not in last anymore


----------



## Spooky1

Last is back in Maryland!


----------



## Moon Dog

Mary who?


----------



## SterchCinemas

Last...er d:


----------



## Copchick

SterchC, thanks for saving my last for me!


----------



## Spooky1

The 22,750th Last!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Last in the valley
Last in the city
Last isn't pretty
Ain't no Last for me

Last in the darkness
Last on the highway
Last isn't my way
Last I'll never be

Haunt Forum day
Haunt Forum night
I can't see no reason to put up a fight
I'm living for givin' Evil Andrew his due
And I'm postin, I'm postin', I'm postin' for you
I'm postin', I'm postin', I'm postin' for you

Last is the essence
Last is the season
Last ain't no reason
Got no Last to slow

Last everlasting
Last to play B-sides
Last ain't on my side
Last I'll never know

Haunt Forum day
Haunt Forum night
I'm not the one to tell you Evil Andrew's always right
I've seen signs of your losing and can tell that you're through
I'm postin', I'm postin', I'm postin' for you

---------------------


----------



## Goblin

Something familiar,
Something peculiar,
Something for everyone:
A posting tonight!

Something appealing,
Something appalling,
Something for everyone:
A posting tonight!

Nothing with bad words, nothing with frowns;
Bring on the lovers, liars and clowns!

Old situations,
New complications,
Nothing portentous or polite;
Tragedy tomorrow,
Posting tonight!

Something convulsive,
Something repulsive,
Something for everyone:
A posting tonight!

Nothing that's formal,
Nothing that's normal,
No recitations to recite;
Open up the curtain:
Posting Tonight!

Something erratic,
Something dramatic,
Something for everyone:
A posting tonight!

Frenzy and frolic,
Strictly symbolic,
Something for everyone:
A posting tonight!

Oh yeah.......I'm also last!


----------



## Moon Dog

That's nice...


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Yep. I guess you win ... oh, wait ... sorry.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Me too (NOT!):googly:


----------



## Copchick

Ditto!


----------



## Spooky1

What she said.


----------



## RoxyBlue

What he said


----------



## SterchCinemas

What I Said d:


----------



## Moon Dog

What they said!


----------



## Copchick

What the dog said!


----------



## highbury

What did you say?


----------



## Goblin

Last day of summer last


----------



## Moon Dog

What he said


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Goblin

I came! I saw! I took last!


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Congratulations!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!!!


----------



## SterchCinemas

You Last is in the past!!


----------



## Copchick

...and so is yours my dear.


----------



## Spooky1

It's almost the weekend, at LAST!


----------



## SterchCinemas

You arent the cats meow anymore, my friend!


----------



## Spooky1

The big dog takes back Last


----------



## Copchick

Move over big dog, last is mine once again!


----------



## Moon Dog

Speaking of dog... last!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Call me Last Post
I keep winnin' down the road
Well now, they call me Last Post
I keep winnin' down the road
I ain't got me nobody
I don't carry me no load
Ain't no change in Haunt Forum
Ain't no changes in me
Well, there ain't no change in Haunt Forum
Ain't no changes in me
And I ain't hidin' from ol' Spooky
Spooky ain't hidin' from me
Oh, that's the way its supposed to be
Well, I got that green light ahead
I know who just logged on
Well, I got that green light, baby
I know who just logged on
Well, I'll win Last in California
Might win Last in Georgia, I don't know
Well, I dig you Georgia Haunters
Makes me feel right at home
Well now, I dig you Georgia Haunters
Makes me feel right at home
But I will always take your Last Post
So I can't stay in Georgia long
Well now, they call me the Last Post
I keep winnin' down the road
Well now, they call me the Last Post
I keep postin' down the road
I ain't got me nobody
I don't carry me no load
Ooh, Mr. Breeze

----------------------------


----------



## Spooky1

Good night, Last!


----------



## Copchick

Good night!


----------



## Goblin

Good night Copchick!


----------



## Moon Dog

Good morning!


----------



## Copchick

Good morning, Moon Dog!


----------



## Evil Queen

Happy Autumn! Last!


----------



## graveyardmaster

good evening!.......last!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Somebody told her that there was a place like heaven
Postin on Haunt Forum gets her motor revvin
Yeah, we're living in
In a Last Post world.

And pretty soon she's really got the notion
That winning Last will really show devotion
Yeah, we're living in
In a Last Post world.

Talk is cheap in chat tonight
But Last is mine, just for your information
I'm still here my Last is automatic.

Calling last Post Wins (can't get a message through)
Calling last Post Wins (that's what she said to do)
Calling last Post Wins (that's where she has to be)
Calling last Post Wins (she left a number for me)
Calling last Post Wins

But I'm just taking your Last tonight
Twenty thousand posts on the Forum each night
Yeah, we're living in
In a Last Post world.

All I had to do was click on the Forum
In cyberspace, taking Last from someone
Yeah, we're living in
In a Last Post world.

She left a number I could call
But no one's there, no Last at all
There must be something going wrong
Your last is gone and I'm moving on

Calling last Post Wins (can't get a message through)
Calling last Post Wins (that's what she said to do)
Calling last Post Wins (that's where she has to be)
Calling last Post Wins (she left a number for me)
Calling last Post Wins

Said she'd call when she'd been gone a while
Guess she's missing Last across the miles
Yeah, we're living in
In a modern world.


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Spooky1

I seem to be at the end of the line.


----------



## Copchick

Me too!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Spooky1 said:


> I seem to be at the end of the line.


Well, it's all right, posting around in the breeze
Well, it's all right, if you win the Last you please
Well, it's all right, rhyming the best you can
Well, it's all right, as long as you lend a hand

You can sit around and wait for Andrew to sing
(At the end of the line)
Wait for off topic posts to tell you everything
(At the end of the line)
Sit around and wonder what Haunt Forum will bring
(At the end of the line)
Losing your Last will sting

Well, it's all right, even if they say things wrong
Well, it's all right, winning wont last very long
Well, it's all right, as long as you got somewhere to play
Well, it's all right, your Last I'll lead astray

Maybe somewhere down the road aways
(At the end of the line)
You'll think of me and wonder where I am these days
(At the end of the line)


----------



## Copchick

(Traveling Wilbury's?)

Tomorrow's another day to bust my butt getting the yard and porch done in preparation for props. I may get up onto the roof with the lights too. Busy day ahead, so goodnight everyone!!


----------



## Spooky1

Good night haunt forum, last!


----------



## Goblin

Sunday morning last


----------



## aquariumreef

I have bread last


----------



## Goblin

Well eat your bread while I take last!


----------



## graveyardmaster

just snatched last!....


----------



## Copchick

Good Sunday morning everyone!


----------



## graveyardmaster

good afternoon!....last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Hello Last!!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Spooky1

Good morning!


----------



## Moon Dog

Morning!


----------



## graveyardmaster

my last post tonite....nite folks!


----------



## sparky

Going back to watch football....


----------



## Moon Dog

Still last!


----------



## Spooky1

Hi Moony  Thanks for holding last for me.


----------



## Copchick

I'm tired, got a chill I just can't shake. Last post for the night I think. Night!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good night


----------



## SPOOKY J

Good night Last.


----------



## Evil Andrew

I never knew there'd come a day
When I'd be sayin to you
Don't let this Last Post slip away
Now that we know that its true - don't,
Don't you know just how Evil I am ?
No, said I'd never take your Last again
But its real
And the Evil comes shinin thru

I'm so caught up in Last
Little win
And I never did suspect a thing
So caught up in Last
Little win
That I never wanna get myself free
And winning from you
You're the one
Who caught me, and then you taught me
How good Last could be

It took so long to change my mind
I thought that Last was a game
I played around enough to find
No two wins are the same
You made me realize the Last I'd missed
So hot, Last I couldn't quite resist
When its right, the Last just comes shinin thru

Forum days, Forum nights
No need to ever post Last twice
oh no
Whenever you want it
And if ever, comes a day
When you should turn Last Post away
Oh no
I can't win without Last

I'm so caught up in You


-------------------------


----------



## Goblin

Uhhhhhhhhhhhhh yeah................LAST!


----------



## Moon Dog

Yeah, last!


----------



## Copchick

Good morning Haunt Forum peeps!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SterchCinemas

Good afternoon, everyone. Last


----------



## graveyardmaster

were last..not any more..last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Tell us about it


----------



## Moon Dog

Well, you see, it's like this...


----------



## Copchick

...Copchick is the Queen of Last!  

Why thank you Moon Dog. I will accept and embrace this position with grace and...yeah whatever.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:......and.....the winner......is.........


----------



## Spooky1

Me! and now good night!


----------



## Evil Andrew

I gave a girl a win on the Forum
She took Last and took control
She was tired cause her Last was a-dragging
I said get some sleep and dream of my Last Post

'Cause like a haunter she was playin' fair
Shark Pants dancin' over there
She woke up and took Last by the hand
She's gonna win Last in my Chevy van
and that's all right with me


--------------------


----------



## Goblin

Watching HSN's Haunted House with last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Good morning! Last!


----------



## Spooky1

Good almost noontime, Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

(wishing I could think up good song lyrics but winning in spite of it)


----------



## graveyardmaster

good evening! last!


----------



## Spooky1

A sunny afternoon for Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Here come old Last Post
He come groovin' up slowly
He got Zombie eyeball
He one Forum roller
He got wins down to his knees
Got to be a Haunter
He just post all he please

He Last Post main line
He got last Post long haul
He got Last Post linger
He eat no granola
He say I know you, you ScareMe
One thing I can tell you is
You cannot beat me

Come together, right now
Over me

He Last production
He got Shark Pant's lounge suit
He ride moto-cycle
He like cheese and cracker
He got wins down below his knees
Hold you in his arm till
You get Last Post disease

Come together, right now
Over me

He Forum poster
He win early morning
He got lunchtime winning
He win after supper
He say one and one and one is three
Got to be damn evil
'Cause he's so hard to see

Come together, right now
Over me


---------------------------


----------



## Spooky1

Sitting on last post, waiting for the win to come.
Corporation tee-shirt, stupid bloody tuesday.
Man, you been a naughty win, you let your face grow long.
I am the lastman, they are the winmen.
I am the walrus, goo goo g'joob.


----------



## Goblin

Midweek last


----------



## debbie5

I haven't posted in this game in a long time, so I have several LAST WIN credits to use up.

So......

LAST!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Copchick

Good rainy morning!


----------



## graveyardmaster

good afternoon! last!


----------



## MrGrimm

Good morning last!


----------



## Spooky1

Good afternoon, Last!


----------



## graveyardmaster

good evening!...last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Hey Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

The sun is shining and birds are singing here in last place


----------



## Spooky1

Time to go home, but first a win!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Time was drifting - this Last had got to roll
So, I hit Haunt Forum and made my getaway
Restless posting really got ahold
I started searching for a better win

I kept on looking for a Last in the middle of the night
But, I couldn't see the light - no, I couldn't see the light
I kept on looking for a Last to take me through the night
Couldn't get it right
Couldn't get it right

Last Post Fever made me feel alright
But, I must admit it got the best of me
Postin down so deep I could've drowned
Now, I can't get Last the way it used to be

I kept on looking for a Last in the middle of the night
But, I couldn't see the light - no, I couldn't see the light
I kept on looking for a Last to take me through the night
Couldn't get it right
Couldn't get it right

Shark Pants City took me with the tide
And, I nearly died from hospitality
Left me stranded - took away my pride
Just another Last-Post-Wins fatality

I kept on looking for a Last in the middle of the night
But, I couldn't see the light - no, I couldn't see the light
I kept on looking for a Last to take me through the night
Couldn't get it right

-------------------------


----------



## Spooky1

Time to get back to tombstone carving, but I'll take a moment for last!


----------



## Copchick

My moment now!


----------



## Goblin

I'm tired. I don't feel good. And the internet's giving me problems!
Gonna take the night off. See ya tomorrow!


----------



## Moon Dog

C'ya!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Good Morning. Last!!


----------



## MrGrimm

Last to say good morning?


----------



## RoxyBlue

No


----------



## Lord Homicide

Gobblyguck


----------



## MrGrimm

Yoho!


----------



## graveyardmaster

just thought i would pop to be last!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:It is sure nice to have the 5:30 pm last......


----------



## Moon Dog

Right...


----------



## Evil Andrew

My grandpa, he's 95
And he keeps on posting
He's still alive

My grandma, she's 92
She loves to post
And win Last too

I don't know
But I've been told
If you keep on posting
You'll never grow old

Come on darling
Turn your laptop
We're gonna log on tonight
Last Last Last 
Last Last Last
Last Last Last
All night long

I'm a Last Posting man
I'm just having fun
I've been winning all week in the noon day sun
My win is just itchin'
And Last Post's in the barn
Forum's cleaned up and my props are all done
Take my hand, come along
Let's go out and have some fun

Come on darling turn your laptop on
We're gonna log on tonight
Last Last Last
Last Last Last
Last Last Last
All night long

Pick on

Last Last Last
Last Last Last
Last Last Last
All night long

Come on darling, don't look that way
You know I'm gonna take your Last today
You're my Last Post lover
You're my heart's delight
Don't you want to log on tonight
You're such a pretty lady
You're such a sweet girl
When you post it brightens up my world
Come on darling turn your laptop on
We're gonna log on tonight
And Last Last Last
Last Last Last
Last Last Last

All night long

------------------------------


----------



## Copchick

You certainly didn't keep last for long Evil A


----------



## Evil Andrew

Last Last Last

All night long

------------------------------


----------



## Copchick

Looks like that one was for two minutes, my friend.


----------



## Spooky1

You almost had last for an hour Copchick, but it's mine now.


----------



## Copchick

My last for the night. Goodnight everyone!


----------



## Goblin

Friday morning last


----------



## Moon Dog

Good morning, last!


----------



## MrGrimm

Morning lasterino!


----------



## graveyardmaster

good afternoon! last!


----------



## MrGrimm

Last


----------



## graveyardmaster

snatch last back!


----------



## MrGrimm

until now...


----------



## graveyardmaster

yup now...last!


----------



## MrGrimm

True... true...


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Afternoon! Last!


----------



## graveyardmaster

good evening! last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

It's still afternoon here


----------



## Evil Andrew

Don't pull your Last out on me baby
If you do then I think that maybe
I'll just take that Last
and win for a hundred years
Don't pull your Last out on me honey
Take my heart, my soul, my money
but don't leave me posting in my tears

You say you're gonna win
gonna take that big Last Post
Gonna fly right out of here
Fly away just like a Ghost

Don't you know you'll break my heart
when I watch you take Last Post
CauseI know I'll never see Last anymore

Haven't I been good to Last?
What about the songs I sing ?
Doesn't that mean love for Last?
Doesn't that mean anything?

If I threw away my pride
and I got down on my knees
Would I have to beg Last
"pretty please"?

Don't pull your Last out on me baby
If you do then I think that maybe
I'll just take that Last
and win for a hundred years
Don't pull your Last out on me honey
Take my heart, my soul, my money
but don't leave me posting in my tears

-------------------------


----------



## Copchick

All that talkin' can't keep your spot, Evil A.

Last


----------



## Evil Andrew

Hamilton, Joe, Frank & Reynolds - priceless


----------



## Goblin

Starting another weekend last!


----------



## graveyardmaster

good morning everyone!.......last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## graveyardmaster

good afternoon!....last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Good morning, last!


----------



## debbie5

I have yet to shower...sniff me..I'M LAST!


----------



## SterchCinemas

^ lets not and say we did.

Last!!


----------



## graveyardmaster

last again!


----------



## Copchick

Back off Scottsman! Last is mine I say!


----------



## Evil Andrew

On Haunt Forum I've seen everything I can see, woman
I've seen witches flying through the air beer in hand
I've seen Shark Pants dancing in the midnight sun

And I've seen props that came from the heavenly skies above
I've seen haunters crying at their own graveyards
And I've seen ToTs all sitting, watching pumpkins sing songs

But I've never seen nothing like you

Do ya, do ya want my Last ?
(Woman)
Do ya, do ya want my Win ?
(I need you)
Do ya, do ya want my song?
(I'm saying)
Do ya, do ya want my Last ?

Well, I heard the Haunters singin' all out of tune
As they sat and sang 'Monster Mash' by the light of the moon
I heard 0l' Goblin out there bangin' on his drums
And I heard Pumpkin5 playin' and havin fun

But I've never heard nothin' like you

Do ya, do ya want my Last, Woman ?

---------------------


----------



## Moon Dog

I'll take my last... thank you.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

You're welcome.


----------



## Spooky1

My first last of the day


----------



## Copchick

My last for now


----------



## Goblin

Sunday morning last!


----------



## scareme

Win!


----------



## graveyardmaster

i"l take over now scareme for the win..yaaaaaa!


----------



## scareme

Not quite!


----------



## Goblin

That's because I got it!


----------



## graveyardmaster

you had it goblin..now its mine...last!


----------



## debbie5

Git yer dirty mitts offa my last!


----------



## graveyardmaster

snatched last back of you debs....last is mine!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Moon Dog

Oh really?


----------



## graveyardmaster

yeah!..mine!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## graveyardmaster

good evening everyone....last!


----------



## Evil Andrew

You got me postin' goin' out of my mind
You got me thinkin' that I'll win every time

Don't bring me down, no no no no no
I'll post here once more
Before I go out the door
Don't bring me down

You wanna stay up with your scary friends
I'm tellin' you I'll win Last in the end

Don't bring me down, no no no no no
I'll tell you once more
Before I win it some more
Don't bring me down

What happened to the Last, I used to know
You know I'll win it somewhere down the road

Don't bring me down, no no no no no
I'll tell you once more
I'm Evil right to the core
Don't bring me down

You're always talkin' 'bout your Forum nights
One of these days you're gonna get it right

Don't bring me down, no no no no no
I'll tell you once more
Before I win Last once more
Don't bring me down

You're lookin' good, but you live in the past
One of these days I'm gonna take your Last

Don't bring me down, no no no no no
I'll tell you once more
Before I get off the floor
Don't bring me down

---------------------


----------



## SPOOKY J

Good evening Last!


----------



## Spooky1

Good night, Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last of the last!


----------



## Goblin

Another late night last!


----------



## aquariumreef

Wand!


----------



## graveyardmaster

good morning everyone!..........last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Good morning, last!


----------



## Copchick

Morning everyone!


----------



## Evil Queen

Happy October! Last!


----------



## graveyardmaster

happy october everyone!.............last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

It's a good day to paint tombstones......and win!


----------



## graveyardmaster

yup your right roxy...i win!


----------



## MrGrimm

Booya!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Still makes me laugh that people put the word "last" in their posts... It's obviously the last post at the time!! Oh well, bring on the laughs folks!


----------



## Spooky1

You never know if it won't really be the "Last" post!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Last surrendered by the wayside
All the Haunters used to run and hide
In the shadow of the Forum I take Last all the time
And we're counting all the numbers now that the Last is mine
Near misses on the graveyard stairways
Death lingers in the darkened doorways
A north wind blowing out wild and cold
And Last Post leaves us all feeling older
Up comes a Haunter fast and silent in the night
Over my shoulder all you can see are the laptop lights
No money to build props and our jeans are torn
Your Last is cold but my wins are warm
She can see him on the Forum where they used to go
She can feel him in the places where the Haunters go
When she's posting on the Forum and the Lasts are mine
She can still hear him whisper
Let's go down to the waterline

-------------


----------



## Copchick

Lord Homicide said:


> Still makes me laugh that people put the word "last" in their posts... It's obviously the last post at the time!! Oh well, bring on the laughs folks!


LAST Hey Lord H! LAST Do LAST you LAST have LAST a LAST problem LAST with LAST this LAST last LAST post LAST ?


----------



## Spooky1

You unlock this door with the key of last. Beyond it is another dimension - a dimension of sound, a dimension of sight, a dimension of mind. You're moving into a land of both shadow and substance, of things and ideas. You've just crossed over into the win Zone.


----------



## Moon Dog

I win? Thanks!


----------



## highbury

Late night win.

Wait, no. Early morning win!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Copchick said:


> LAST Hey Lord H! LAST Do LAST you LAST have LAST a LAST problem LAST with LAST this LAST last LAST post LAST ?


I read that post as "neener neener neener..." lol. Reminds me of the scene in Super Troopers meow


----------



## Goblin

Second day of October last!


----------



## Copchick

Lord Homicide said:


> I read that post as "neener neener neener..." lol. Reminds me of the scene in Super Troopers meow


You are wise and observant Lord H, my friend.  Oh, and *last!*


----------



## Moon Dog

Last what?


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## MrGrimm

out-LAST-ing you all


----------



## Spooky1

Lunchtime, Last!


----------



## graveyardmaster

good evening everyone.....LAST!!....DID I SAY LAST!..LORD...H!.......LAST!


----------



## MrGrimm

Lasty last last lastidity


----------



## graveyardmaster

L.a.s.t....


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm having a bLAST here


----------



## MrGrimm

BOOM goes the dynamite!!


----------



## MrGrimm

HA! This is a pre-emptive last! To counter anybody's intention of posting last against my last last... oh my head hurts :S


----------



## RoxyBlue

Take an aspirin


----------



## Lord Homicide

*barf*


----------



## graveyardmaster

Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!!!


----------



## MrGrimm

EverLASTing


----------



## Spooky1

This game is a bLAST!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Win after win I'm more confused
Yet I look for the Last through the pouring rain
You know this's a game that I hate to lose
And I'm feelin' your pain , oh, ain't it a shame?

Oh, give me Last Post, boys and free my soul
I wanna take Last and rock 'n' roll and post away
Give me Last Post boys and free my soul
I wanna take Last and rock 'n' roll and post away
Won't you take me away?

Beginnin' to think that it is a crime
I don't understand the things you do
Some of the Haunters are so unkind
And I'm taking your Last, it will carry me through

Oh, give me Last Post, boys and free my soul
I wanna get take Last your rock 'n' roll and post away
Give me the beat, boys and free my soul
I wanna take Last and rock 'n' roll and post away
Won't you take me away?

And when Last Post is free
You know Haunt Forum will please me
And then comes Roxy Blu
With Spooky comin' through to soothe me

Thanks for the Win that you've given me
I want you to know you'll be singing my song
Rhythm and rhyme and harmony
I knew all along, oh, Last is makin' me strong

Oh, give me Last Post, boys and free my soul
I wanna take Last and rock 'n' roll and post away
Give me Last Post, boys and free my soul
I wanna get lost in your rock 'n' roll and post away

-----------------


----------



## Goblin

All that just to say LAST?


----------



## scareme

Singing along, but taking the win.


----------



## Goblin

No, but you came close!


----------



## scareme

Win, again.


----------



## Moon Dog

Not so fast, last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## MrGrimm

e-LAST-ic!


----------



## graveyardmaster

LAST! LAST! LAST! LAST!...did i say LAST!


----------



## MrGrimm

Lastingness!


----------



## graveyardmaster

Last!


----------



## MrGrimm

p-LAST-er


----------



## graveyardmaster

good afternoon everyone....last!


----------



## MrGrimm

scho-LAST-ically


----------



## graveyardmaster

last for now!


----------



## MrGrimm

thermop-LAST-ics


----------



## graveyardmaster

last again!


----------



## MrGrimm

ever-LAST-ing


----------



## RoxyBlue

iconocLAST


----------



## Lord Homicide

Ahhhhhh!!!! It has to be out of love


----------



## graveyardmaster

LAST! LAST! LAST!....i win!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Doesn't matter how many times you chant it, I still win


----------



## graveyardmaster

HA! HA! roxy...i win...


----------



## Spooky1

Not for long! Last is mine!


----------



## RoxyBlue

And now mine


----------



## graveyardmaster

and now mine..lol!....


----------



## MrGrimm

Last!!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Remember when the wins were long
We posted beneath a deep blue sky
Didn't have a care in the world
With Evil Andrew standing by
Well, crank ghost motors sometimes fail
And we've been jaded by these graveyard tales
Our props are built on small details
And Axworthy's have to fly
But I know a place where we can go
Where Last Post can be won
We'll sit and watch the posts roll by
And then I'll take Last, for the win

You can lay your tombstones on the ground
And let your Lasts fall all around me
Offer up your best defense
But this is the end
This is the end of the innocence

-------------------------


----------



## Goblin

Ee i ee i oh!


----------



## scareme

win


----------



## Goblin

No.....but you almost came close!


----------



## Irish Witch

Then i step in and take it from you
WIN


----------



## Moon Dog

Hello!


----------



## MrGrimm

Good moaning!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## MrGrimm

Dude! Where's my last?


----------



## Spooky1

Mine is right here, I don't know what you did with yours, MrGrimm.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I found it


----------



## MrGrimm

thanks!


----------



## graveyardmaster

RoxyBlue said:


> I found it


and gave it to GYM..thanks roxy....last!


----------



## Copchick

..


----------



## Evil Andrew

You made a fool of me
But Haunt Forum dreams have got to end

Hey woman, you got the blues
Yes you ain't got no Last Post to lose
There's an open thread that leads nowhere
So just make some click between here and there

There's a hole in this thread where the wins come in
You took my Last and played to win
Ha ha woman it's a crying shame
But you ain't got no Post Ho's to blame

Evil woman, evil woman
Evil woman, evil woman

Rolled in from an evil town
Won Last Post, then I bought a round
But a fool and his Lasts soon go separate ways
And you found my Last in a drunken daze

Ha ha woman, what you gonna do?
You destroyed all the virtues that the Last gave you
It's so good that you're feeling pain
Yes you better get your Last on board the very next train

Evil woman, evil woman
Evil woman, evil woman

Evil woman how you done Last wrong
But now you're tryin' to sing one of my songs
Ha ha funny now you're postin up
You whine and cry now you're time is up

I came runnin' every time you cried
Thought I saw Last smilin' in your eyes
Ha ha - you know you're way to slow
And you ain't got no place well left to post

Evil woman

-----------------


----------



## Spooky1

So long, farewell
Auf Weidersehen, goodbye
I leave with Last
A sigh and say goodbye
Goodbye


----------



## Goblin

Ee i ee i oh!


----------



## Moon Dog

With a last last here...


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## MrGrimm

I'll leave a last-ing impression


----------



## graveyardmaster

good afternoon everyone...last!


----------



## MrGrimm

Yes you were!


----------



## graveyardmaster

now i am....last!


----------



## MrGrimm

Again, true!


----------



## graveyardmaster

were last!.....


----------



## RoxyBlue

Break it up, boys


----------



## graveyardmaster

last!...hehehe!


----------



## MrGrimm

HAHAHA! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Keep laughing while I win


----------



## MrGrimm

Ok hahahaah!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Look - Godzilla!

(sneaks into last place while MrGrimm looks in vain for the giant fire breathing lizard)


----------



## MrGrimm

RoxyBlue said:


> Look - Godzilla!
> 
> (sneaks into last place while MrGrimm looks in vain for the giant fire breathing lizard)


I thought my boss may behind me!

Last and scared


----------



## graveyardmaster

LAST!...again!


----------



## MrGrimm

Ahhh! Laszt


----------



## Evil Andrew

Lately I'm learnin'
That my Last Post yearnings are never to be
Haunt Forum illusions
Are merely delusions of a win that I see

In my minds eye
I see clearly a vision of how it could be
Me and my fantasy Last
Hold on to me
Be my fantasy Last
Don't set me free

Now I've won my share
Sometimes I swear that I've posted enough
You end up in sorrow
Broken tomorrows, Last can be tough
But my minds eyed sees a vision of Last Post and how it should be
Me and my fantasy Last
Hold on to me
Be my fantasy Last
Don't set me free
Be my fantasy

--------------------


----------



## MrGrimm

laaaast


----------



## Evil Andrew

Win


----------



## Spooky1

Goodnight Last!


----------



## Copchick

So tired I can't keep my eyes open. Last post tonight. Good night everyone, sleep tight and don't let the bedbugs bite!


----------



## Goblin

Weekend's here and I am last as usual!


----------



## graveyardmaster

were last goblin..i"l take over for now!....last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Morning, last!


----------



## graveyardmaster

good afternoon everyone.........last!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Are you gonna take Last home tonight ?
Ah down beside that laptop light
Ah it's where the Haunters all hang out
Fat bottomed Lasts, you make the haunting world go round

I was just a skinny lad, never knew good Last from bad
But I knew life before I dressed for Halloween
I know it seems uncanny, I took Last Post from your nanny
Winning Last Post made a bad boy out of me

I've been singing where I can , post my lyrics across the land
I seen every blue eyed Post Ho on the way
They might take Last a while but they won't go that extra mile
Take me to them Last Post Haunters every time

Ah, won't you take me home tonight?
Ah down beside that laptop light
Ah it's where the Haunters all hang out
Fat bottomed Lasts, you make the haunting world go round
Fat bottomed Lasts, you make the haunting world go round

--------------------------


----------



## RoxyBlue

Haunt Forum, life is such a blast
I'm posting here in last each day
Oh, prop makers, with groundbreakers,
Wherever you're goin', I'm postin' away

Two zombies, off to eat some brains,
There's such a lot of props to see
We're off to the same graveyard's end, shufflin' 'round the bend
My horrorific friend, Haunt Forum, and me


----------



## graveyardmaster

good morning everyone....last!


----------



## Goblin

Sunday morning last!


----------



## graveyardmaster

snatched last back goblin!...last!


----------



## Goblin

You think so, do you?


----------



## graveyardmaster

yup thats why im LAST!


----------



## Copchick

Good Sunday morning everyone!


----------



## graveyardmaster

good afternoon everyone...last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Morning, last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Ta Da!!


----------



## graveyardmaster

budge over pumpkin5....your in my seat...last is mine all mine!......


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Hey GYM? Gentlemen always give up their seats for ladies.....so I thank you for my last place seat!


----------



## graveyardmaster

yup your right .....i am a gentleman.....sooooo last is mine!!!!!


----------



## Spooky1

A cool rainy day here for last!


----------



## graveyardmaster

good evening everyone......last!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Win.


----------



## graveyardmaster

really....i win!


----------



## Copchick

Wrong!


----------



## Spooky1

If winning is wrong, then I'm wrong


----------



## graveyardmaster

yup your right spooky1...last!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Last keeps on slippin', slippin', slippin'
Into the future
Last keeps on slippin', slippin', slippin'
Into the future

I want to post cause I'm Evil
And you'll see
Post cause I'm Evil
Let my Last Post carry me
I want to post cause I'm Evil
Till I'm free
Last Post forum revolution

Feed the zombies
Who don't have enough to eat
Take the Last Post
From Ho's that are asleep
Haunt the people
Chase 'em down the street
Oh, oh, there's a solution

I want to post cause I'm Evil
And you'll see
Post cause I'm Evil
Let my Last Post carry me
I want to post cause I'm Evil
Till I'm free
Last Post forum revolution

Last keeps on slippin', slippin', slippin'
Into the future
Last keeps on slippin', slippin', slippin'
Into the future

I want to post cause I'm Evil
And you'll see
Post cause I'm Evil
Let my Last Post carry me
I want to post cause I'm Evil
Till I'm free
Last Post forum revolution

Last keeps on slippin', slippin', slippin'
Into the future
Last keeps on slippin', slippin', 
Into the future

-------------------


----------



## Copchick

Slidin' into last!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Slip slidin away....


----------



## graveyardmaster

good morning everyone....last!


----------



## Goblin

Last and I bid you good morning!


----------



## graveyardmaster

you sleep goblin...while i take LAST!


----------



## Goblin

Goodnight all. See ya tomorrow!


----------



## Moon Dog

Tootles!


----------



## Copchick

Good morning forum friends!


----------



## graveyardmaster

good afternoon everyone....last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

It's fall again in last place, flirting with winter.


----------



## graveyardmaster

thanks for keeping my no1 spot for me roxy...last!


----------



## Spooky1

Post lunch Last!


----------



## graveyardmaster

good evening everyone....last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Roses are red
Bananas are yellow
I take last place
From that Scottish fellow


----------



## Moon Dog

It's good to be last!


----------



## Spooky1

I agree, last is sweet!


----------



## Moon Dog

Yuppers!


----------



## Copchick

Last, last for tonight. Goodnight!


----------



## Moon Dog

Good night, sleep tight, don't let the bed bugs bite!


----------



## RoxyBlue

They aren't


----------



## graveyardmaster

RoxyBlue said:


> Roses are red
> Bananas are yellow
> I take last place
> From that Scottish fellow


ha! ha!....you think so now do you....last!

good morning everyone.....


----------



## Goblin

God morning. Come to see me take last, have you?


----------



## graveyardmaster

hey goblin...you know me better than i know myself.....last buddy!


----------



## Goblin

You were last.....till I came back again!

Goodnight Everyone!


----------



## graveyardmaster

you sleep goblin....while i snatch last back!........last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Good morning, last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!!


----------



## graveyardmaster

good afternoon everyone..........last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi, graveyard!


----------



## graveyardmaster

hi roxy!...keeping my seat for me i see...thanks a bunch!.........


----------



## MrGrimm

Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Alas, your last has been blasted.


----------



## graveyardmaster

so has yours roxy...last again...yaaaaa!


----------



## Spooky1

Did you just push Roxy out of last?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Now you go...


----------



## RoxyBlue

Go with him...


----------



## Moon Dog

Hymn?


----------



## scareme

Winner


----------



## Evil Andrew

I went to a Forum party to reminisce with my old friends
A chance to share old memories and take their Lasts again
When I got to the Forum party, they all knew my name
But some of the wins surprised me, they were kinda lame

But it's all right now, I've learned my lesson well
You see you can't take every Last, so you got to sing yourself

The Haunters came from miles around, everyone was there
P5 came with Copchick, and G-Y-M was there
An' over in the corner, sat Lord Homicide
Roxy Blue and ScareMe too, with some Shark Pants guy

But it's all right now, I've taught my lesson well
You see you can't take every Last, so you got to sing yourself

I sang them all the old songs, thought that's why they came
Then I took all their Last Posts, you know it's just a game
I said hello to ol' Moon Dog, and the Evil Queen
Then I sang a song about last Post wins, and it was time to leave

But it's all right now, I've taught my lesson well
You see you can't take every Last, so you got to sing yourself

Someone opened up a coffin lid and out jumped Johnny Thun-der
Postin away like a demon from hell and lookin' like he should
If you're gonna sing at Forum parties, I wish you a lotta luck
But if one-word posts are all you got, you should just drive a truck

But it's all right now, I've taught you all so well
You see you can't take my Last Post,so you got to sing yourself

---------------


----------



## graveyardmaster

i win....yaaaaaaaa!


----------



## Irish Witch

Now i Win


----------



## graveyardmaster

you think sooo now huh!....last!


----------



## Irish Witch

Not so fast

LAST!!!!


----------



## graveyardmaster

Boooo!........last again!!!!!!


----------



## Goblin

Yes I am!


----------



## Irish Witch

na ha not so fast ............ last


----------



## graveyardmaster

don"t think sooooo.....last!


----------



## Goblin

You're not last either!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## graveyardmaster

back to me again....last!


----------



## Irish Witch

and im gonna take it back ...... Last


----------



## graveyardmaster

not sooo fast...irish witch....last is mine...all mine!


----------



## Irish Witch

hahahaha NOT mine ALL MINE


----------



## graveyardmaster

you can dream irish witch dream....last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## graveyardmaster

good afternoon.....last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, it's still morning here


----------



## graveyardmaster

good evening everyone......last!


----------



## MrGrimm

Last!


----------



## graveyardmaster

last again!


----------



## MrGrimm

Yes you were~


----------



## Copchick

Ditto


----------



## RoxyBlue

What Copchick said


----------



## Spooky1

I'm here for a quick cup of last!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Well then you're in the wrong spot


----------



## Moon Dog

Then I'll move over here...


----------



## Copchick

...back in my spot. Thanks for keeping it for me.


----------



## highbury

Official midweek win!!


----------



## graveyardmaster

good morning everyone....last!


----------



## Goblin

Last and I bid you Good Morning


----------



## graveyardmaster

good morning goblin....last is mine all mine.........last!


----------



## Irish Witch

last, last , last woooooo


----------



## Moon Dog

Last who?


----------



## Irish Witch

not you hahaha


----------



## graveyardmaster

ha! ha! yeah right...........no luck of the irish here!! irish witch.......lol!.....last again!


----------



## Irish Witch

yes but im gonna just take it back for now haha


----------



## graveyardmaster

yeah ok you've had it long enough IRISH WITCH.....time to step aside........last!


----------



## Copchick

You're all wrong! The Queen (me) has appeared, and the throne is mine.


----------



## Evil Queen

Ahem.
Good Morning! Last!


----------



## graveyardmaster

good afternoon everyone.........last!


----------



## MrGrimm

Good afternoon!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Mwahaha!


----------



## Irish Witch

mine all mine


----------



## Lord Homicide

Hot damn! Short victory!


----------



## Moon Dog

Well, isn't that nice?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Lol


----------



## Copchick

Here!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Eh?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Winnah!


----------



## Spooky1

Yes I am.


----------



## Irish Witch

not so fast, last


----------



## graveyardmaster

i see your still dreaming IRISH WITCH!......booooooo!...wake! wake!.....last!


----------



## Irish Witch

hahaha im just gonna take this one back MINE


----------



## Goblin

Well while you're in your mine I'll take last!


----------



## graveyardmaster

snatched last back guys.....last!


----------



## Irish Witch

that isnt gonna be for long.... last


----------



## graveyardmaster

yeah right!.....mine! mine! all mine!..........last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Woo-hoo, last is mine!


----------



## Copchick

Good morning everyone!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Good Morning Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Spooky1

Last and good morning!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Roses are red
Carnations are pink
I'm in last place
Don't raise a stink


----------



## Lord Homicide

Reading GYM's posts in this thread, I imagine him sitting at his computer with a Rat Fink smile on his face, snarling and drooling while saying (and typing) "mine, mine, mine..." lol


----------



## badgerbadger

Nope! Last.


----------



## Copchick

Lord Homicide said:


> Reading GYM's posts in this thread, I imagine him sitting at his computer with a Rat Fink smile on his face, snarling and drooling while saying (and typing) "mine, mine, mine..." lol


Lol!!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Andrew was a man who thought he was a Post Ho
And he knew he'd take your Last
Andrew left his home in Parker, Colorado
Won some California Lasts

Get Last, get Last
Get Last to where you once belonged
Get Last, get Last
Get Last to where you once belonged
Get back Evil

Go home
Get Last, get Last
Get Last to where you once belonged
Get Last, get Last
Get Last to where you once belonged

Andrew hung around with Haunters on the forum
Posting lyrics cause he can
All the girls around him say he's do darn Evil
Cause he is the Last Post man
But he takes Last
Get Last, get Last
Get Last to where you once belonged
Get Last, get Last
Get Last to where you once belonged

Ah, get Last
Yeah, get Last
Get Last to where you once belonged
Yeah get Last
GetLast to where you once belonged
Get Last, ooo
Get Last , Haunters
Evil Andrew's is waiting for you,
With his reaper's scythe, wearing' his death shroud sweater
Get back home, Haunters
Get Last, get Last, get Last to where you once belonged.
Get Last get Last, get Last

--------------------


----------



## Copchick

I am such a pooper. Good night all! Early day tommorrow for outside decorating. Hope the house lights are working. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Goblin

Good night Pooper!


----------



## Irish Witch

good morning and last


----------



## Goblin

Well.......it's a good morning!


----------



## graveyardmaster

good morning everyone.........last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Morning, last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Good Morning to you too!


----------



## graveyardmaster

good evening everyone ..........last!


----------



## Irish Witch

you wish


----------



## Spooky1

Good Saturday evening, Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is it soup yet?


----------



## Moon Dog

Don't know, let me check...


----------



## Copchick

Good night all!


----------



## Goblin

Sunday morning last!


----------



## graveyardmaster

good morning everyone.....last!


----------



## Goblin

Last and I bid you good morning!


----------



## Copchick

Good morning!


----------



## Moon Dog

Morning everyone!


----------



## Copchick

Really sleepy. Good night, don't let the bed bugs bite.


----------



## Moon Dog

How about dogs?

I won't bite but I may nibble...


----------



## highbury

Walking Dead premier win!!


----------



## Spooky1

It's almost midnight, do you know where your last is?


----------



## Goblin

It's right here with me starting out another week!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last again!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Copchick

Yep, it's me!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Alright, alright... just scoot on over - KTHXBYE


----------



## scareme

Win!


----------



## Moon Dog

I am last, hear me roar!


----------



## Copchick

Are you a lion wearing a dog costume?


----------



## Goblin

I'm sick on my stomach tonight so I'm gonna pass on the games. See ya tomorrow!


----------



## Copchick

Good morning everyone!


----------



## Moon Dog

Good morning!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## scareme

I'm a weiner!


----------



## Lord Homicide

^ not something I'd go around bragging about!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last-a-roonie!


----------



## Spooky1

Last post on the left


----------



## Moon Dog

You put your last post in...
You take your last post out...
You shake your last post about...
And that's how you do the hokie pokie last post!


----------



## Copchick

Goodnight!


----------



## Goblin

Humpday last!


----------



## Irish Witch

Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## MrGrimm

I'm STILL around! Good morning last!


----------



## Lord Homicide

I don't see you...


----------



## Irish Witch

well then you didnt see me either jumping into last


----------



## Lord Homicide

Have you kissed the Blarney Stone?


----------



## Irish Witch

Wheres this Blarney stone you speak of


----------



## Spooky1

While you smooch, I win


----------



## scareme

Win!


----------



## Moon Dog

Won!


----------



## Goblin

Another late night last.....cause I said so!


----------



## Copchick

Good morning everyone!


----------



## Moon Dog

Good morning, win!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!!


----------



## Irish Witch

MINE all mine


----------



## RoxyBlue

Just stopping in for a bite of last....


----------



## Moon Dog

Last it is!


----------



## Goblin

Friday morning last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi, Moon Dog!


----------



## Irish Witch

Last


----------



## RoxyBlue

Really?


----------



## MrGrimm

I disagree too!


----------



## Copchick

My last spot is very comfy


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

As Sheldon would say, "You're in my spot."


----------



## Evil Andrew

Long time no see
Short win for you, not me
I've won Last Post
Like you knew I would

First night, so long
I'll take your Last
What can go wrong ?
We're here, this thread is ripe
To take Last Post
Right through the night

Taking Last Post
Taking Last
Taking Last Post
Taking Last Post
On Haunt Forum tonight

Sit tight, candle light
You can let go
Tonight's the night
Came back for you
Took your Last
Nothing you can do

There's a place - a Haunt Forum dream
There's no escaping from the Evil we've seen
So come with me, and post all day
You gonna wake up
You know you gonna wake up in a Haunt Forum dream

Turned round to see
Copchick, P5
And Rox and Spooky
In life, Last
Take a chance
Make a post
You'll be glad
That you came too

There's a place - a Haunt Forum dream
There's no escaping from the Evil we've seen
So come with me, and post all day
You gonna wake up
You know you gonna wake up in a Haunt Forum dream

Long time no see
The wins go up
For you and me
We're here, this thread is ripe
To take Last Post
Right through the night

Living Last
Believing Last
Wanting Last
Taking Last Post
Taking Last
Taking Last Post
Taking Last Post
On Haunt Forum tonight

Long time no see
Short win for you, not me
I've won Last Post
Like you knew I would

--------------------


----------



## Spooky1

Good night last!


----------



## graveyardmaster

good morning everyone last!......


----------



## Irish Witch

Morning last


----------



## Goblin

Starting the weekend last!


----------



## graveyardmaster

starting the day last....yaaaaaa!


----------



## Irish Witch

well your last didnt last very long


----------



## Moon Dog

Morning last!


----------



## Goblin

Still hanging around......Still last!


----------



## Irish Witch

not any more


----------



## Copchick

You're right.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Lasting the day start! Uh... wait... dam I need some coffee first. I mean LAST! I mean... I'm going back to bed.


----------



## graveyardmaster

last is mine...all mine..........last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## graveyardmaster

last again!........yaaaaaa!


----------



## Irish Witch

hahahaha not any more


----------



## graveyardmaster

guess what!....i am!.....last!.........


----------



## Irish Witch

im guessing your a scottish devil  but your not last


----------



## graveyardmaster

you wanna bet huh!....your luck has run out IRISH WITCH!.....last....


----------



## Evil Andrew

I'm taking Last Post cause it fits in well
With the chords I'm playing
I can't pretend that you'll ever win
Or know the song I'm singing

But I'm Andrew
Right Andrew
I'm Andrew
And I always knew

I'd take Last from you
Take Last from you
Take Last from you

I get a little tired of having to say
"Do you post here often?"
But when you look in Last Post and see my harmonies
Will your heartache soften ?

Cause I'm Andrew
Right Andrew
I'm Andrew
And I always knew

I'd take Last from you
Take Last from you
Take Last from you

I've got it all here in this thread
There's nothing more needs to be said
Banging these keys like an old piano
Taking Last Post like there's no tomorrow

But I'm in tune

-----------------------


----------



## Copchick

Evil Andrew, "Do you post here often?" You may, but last is mine again.


----------



## Wildcat

Get working on your props. Time is running out.

In for the win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

And out for the lose.


----------



## Irish Witch

im jumping in for the win


----------



## Spooky1

Stumbling into last!


----------



## graveyardmaster

good morning everyone....i just strolled in for the win....last!


----------



## Irish Witch

well you must f strolled out again


----------



## graveyardmaster

back for the win!!!!!!!!........last!


----------



## Irish Witch

back to take back my win


----------



## graveyardmaster

YOU WISH!....last is mine all mine!.......


----------



## Goblin

Sunday morning last!


----------



## graveyardmaster

my last post till later........last!


----------



## Irish Witch

then im gonna take it haha


----------



## Goblin

And I just took it from you! Muhahahahaha!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last is mine!


----------



## graveyardmaster

Muhahahahahaha!..........last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Roses are red
Bananas are yellow
Here in last place
I will say "Hello"


----------



## Evil Andrew

Well I felt like a Slug
So I stole ScareMe's jug
From a girl named Roxy Blue
When in walked a man
With Shark Pants so grand
And he was looking for Last Post, too

He said, "Hey there fellow
You should go play a cello
Watcha tryin' to prove?
'Cause that's my Last Post there
And I'm a haunter who cares
And this might be all for you"

I said Excuse Me

He was there and posting for my Last
He wasn't like the other Haunters you see
'Cause he was lean and mean
Big and bad, Lord
Wearin Shark Pants so free

Oh, wait a minute, Mister
You look just like my sister
Not sharing Last Post with you
And I know you don't owe me
But I wish you would let me
Ask one favor from you

Oh, won't you give me Last Post
Gimme Last Post Mister
Gimme Last Post, then out the door
Gimme Last Post
Gimme Last Post Mister
And you'll never see me no more, for sure

Well, the crowd cleared away
And the Haunters all prayed
As I took Last Post once more
And I'm telling you son
Well, it ain't no fun
Seeing those pants hit the floor

Well, Last Post got stole by Roxy Blue
And that's the break I was looking for
And you could hear me screaming a mile away
As I took Last Post once more

Oh, won't you give me Last Post
Gimme Last Post Mister
Gimme Last Post, then out the door
Gimme Last Post
Gimme Last Post Mister
And you'll never see me no more, for sure

Show me the back door

---------------------------


----------



## Moon Dog

Back door is in the back...

Last!


----------



## Goblin

Starting off the week last!


----------



## Irish Witch

Good morning LAST


----------



## Goblin

Good morning Irish Witch


----------



## Irish Witch

Good morning Goblin


----------



## Moon Dog

Good morning everyone!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Copchick

Morning!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Mid afternoon!


----------



## Evil Andrew

It wasn't really sad the way Last said good-bye
Or maybe it just hurt so bad she couldn't cry
He packed his things, took his win and drove away
And she became the post from yesterday

He took Last Post across the sea
To some foreign land
She stayed logged in and tried so hard to understand
How someone who had been so close could steal her Last away
And she became the post from yesterday

She stays up half the night
She doesn't know what's wrong
She only knows the pain that comes from wanting Last so long
And she doesn't count the Last Posts
That she's lost here every day
Because she knows deep in her heart
That Evil's on his way

There's Haunters on the Forum, but she waits all alone
Thinking of a Last Post that's never coming home
She dreams Evil's returning and the things that he might say
But she'll always be the post from yesterday
Yeh, she'll always be the post from yesterday

-------------------


----------



## Irish Witch

Good morning LAST


----------



## Goblin

Good morning! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Evil Andrew said:


> But she'll always be the post from yesterday
> Yeh, she'll always be the post from yesterday


Now I am the last post from today


----------



## graveyardmaster

my last post tonite!.........last!


----------



## Copchick

Okay, I'm here, it's mine!


----------



## Evil Andrew

I'm taking Last
And when I wanna take Last
I'm goin' mobile
Well, I'm gonna find Last Post
And we'll see how it feels
Goin' mobile
Keep me winning

I can log on to the Forum
I can make another post
Goin' mobile
I can stop in any street
And talk with haunters that I meet
Goin' mobile
Keep me winning

Out in the woods
Or in the city
It's all the same to me
When I'm on Haunt Forum, the world's my home
When I'm mobile

Run the fog machine
Make cauldron creep
When I'm posting
Well I can lay in bed
With only Last Posts ahead
On Haunt Forum
Keep me movin'

Built a chair for 'lectrocution
It runs on 220 A C
That's my solution
Watch Copchick and P5 post next
I'm mobile

Mobile, mobile, mobile yeah


--------------------------


----------



## Irish Witch

Good Morning last


----------



## Goblin

One quick last then gonna go!


----------



## Moon Dog

Go where?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Last is for me!!!


----------



## Zurgh

Win for win, your better win, win.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Mwahaha!


----------



## graveyardmaster

BOOOOOOOOOO!......last!......muhahahaha!


----------



## Zurgh

'Eeek!' screams the winner...


----------



## RoxyBlue

I win


----------



## Evil Andrew

I - I love the dark black clothes she wears
And the way the moonlight plays upon her hair
I hear the sound of a gaelic curse
On the wind that lifts her old broom through the air

Im pickin up good vibrations
She's saying the encantations
Im pickin up good vibrations
She's saying the encantations
Good good good good vibrations
She's saying the encantations
Good good good good vibrations
She's saying the encantations

Close my eyes
She's somehow closer now
She stops and smiles, I know she must be kind
When I look in her eyes
She goes with me out into the gloom

Im pickin up good vibrations
She's saying the encantations
Im pickin up good vibrations
She's saying the encantations
Good good good good vibrations
She's saying the encantations
Good good good good vibrations
She's saying the encantations
(ahhhhhhh
(ah my my what elations)
I don't know where but she sends me there
(ah my my what a sensation)
(ah my my what elations)

Gotta keep those lovin good vibrations
A happenin with her



----------------------------


----------



## Copchick

In for the win


----------



## Goblin

My first birthday last of the day


----------



## Irish Witch

Happy Birthday Goblin ..... but im last


----------



## Moon Dog

Happy Birthday Goblin!

Last is still mine.


----------



## Goblin

Not anymore!


----------



## Copchick

Sorry birthday boy. I'll take the title now.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Evil Andrew is amazing - and no longer in last


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Zurgh

No, it's mine, I tell you, all mine, win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi, Zurgh!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Come over here Andrew, have a cigar, you're gonna go far
You're an evil guy , you're never gonna die
You're gonna take Last if you try - they're gonna love you

Well I've always had a deep respect and I mean that most sincerely
Your rhymes are just fantastic - that is really what I think
Oh by the way, would you like a drink ?

And did we tell you the name of the game, boy?
We call it 'Riding the Last Post Train'

We're just knocked out - the Haunters that you've beat out
You gotta get that last Post out, you owe it to the people
You've won so many we can hardly count

Everybody else is just green - Last breaks all their hearts
It's a helluva start - it could be made into a monster
If we all pull together for a scream

And did we tell you the name of the game, boy?
We call it 'Riding the Last Post Train'

-----------------------


----------



## Copchick

Last post for the night. Benedryl is kicking in. Better leave now before I post something bad.  Good night everyone!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Happy last place to me
Happy last place to me
Happy last place to Roxy
Happy last place to me


----------



## aquariumreef

Sorry suckers, I'm winning!


----------



## Goblin

Friday morning last


----------



## Moon Dog

Short lived... last!


----------



## Copchick

Good morning forum pals!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## rottincorps

Good morning Evil Queen, and that makes me...last...I.....win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yer outta practice, rottin.


----------



## Evil Andrew

I saw the post today, I didn't wanna see
But I knew that it would come
An old, true friend of ours was posting on the forum
She said you lost Last Post
And I thought of all the bad luck,
and the struggles you went through
And how I lost Last and you lost, too
What are those voices outside Haunt Forum's door
Make us throw off our contentment
and post for Last once more?

I'm learning to win without you now
But I miss you sometimes
The more I post, the less I understand
All the Lasts I thought I won, I'm winning again
I've been tryin' to get down
to the Last of the matter
But my mouse gets weak
and the pixels seem to scatter
But I think it's about Last Post
Last Post
Even if, even if you don't win Last anymore

The Forum's so uncertain
The threads are undefined
And Haunters fill the page
Last Post needs a little tenderness
How can Last survive without Andrew's tutelage ?
The trust and self-assurance that lead to winning Last
They're the very things Andrew does best
Pride and competition cannot win you my Last Post
And the one-word-posts you're giving
They will only earn you scorn
I'm looking to win Last Post without you now
But I miss you, baby

The more I post, the less I understand
All the wins I thought I'd figured out
I have to win again
I've been trying to get down to the Last of the matter
But everything changes and my friends want to chatter
But I think it's about Last Post
Last Post
Even if, even if you don't win Last anymore

There are Haunters in your life who've come and gone
I took their Last and they just cried
Better put it all behind you; Last Post goes on
You keep trying beat old' Andrew, it'll eat you up inside
I've been trying to get down to the Last of the matter
But my mouse gets weak and the pixels seem to scatter
But I think it's about Last Post
Forgiveness
Even if, even if you don't love me


--------------------


----------



## rottincorps

last is best ....and that's me .......I WIN


----------



## De Caye

Awesome, Andrew!! Me Likes!!


----------



## aquariumreef

Dislikes that you almost beat me.


----------



## graveyardmaster

strolled in for the win......last!


----------



## Irish Witch

you must of strolled back out again so


----------



## graveyardmaster

you wish!....last is mine.mine all mine......


----------



## Goblin

Not anymore!


----------



## Irish Witch

yeah im just gonna take this back again LAST


----------



## Goblin

And I take it right back!


----------



## Irish Witch

muhahahaha not so fast


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## graveyardmaster

last....last....last...last...last is mine!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Irish Witch

mine you mean....


----------



## graveyardmaster

yeah right.........get your hands of my crown.....IRISH WITCH....


----------



## Irish Witch

yeah well my halo beats your crown so ...........


----------



## graveyardmaster

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!.......snatched right back.......sooo there!.........last!


----------



## Irish Witch

while you were busy thinking you were last......... you didnt see me creep back into LAST!!!!


----------



## graveyardmaster

were last........last!


----------



## Irish Witch

Win


----------



## graveyardmaster

winner.......


----------



## Irish Witch

keep dreaming


----------



## graveyardmaster

budge over IRISH WITCH........last is mine!


----------



## Irish Witch

ok i budged gave you your 10 mins of fame, now its mine ALL MINE..........


----------



## graveyardmaster

you"ve been last long enough IRISH WITCH...step aside........last!


----------



## Irish Witch

Winner


----------



## QueenRuby2002

So you guys fight while the rest of us are working. Well Last.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Somebody's gonna take your Last
Before the night is through
Somebody's win will come undone
There's nothin' we can do

Everybody wants to win some Last
If it takes all night
Everybody wants to take each other's Last
Make it come out right

There's gonna be a Last Post tonight
A Last Post tonight, I know
There's gonna be a Last Post tonight
A Last Post tonight, I know, Lord, I know

Some Haunters like to stay out late
Old folks can't hold out that long
But nobody wants to log off now
There's too much goin' on

My Last is gonna last forever
Last all, last all summer long
Sometime before the sun comes up
The haunters are all gonna sing my song

There's gonna be a Last Post tonight
A Last Post tonight, I know
There's gonna be a Last Post tonight
A Last Post tonight, I know, Lord, I know

There's gonna be a Last Post tonight
The moon's shinin' bright
Get ready for a fight, your win said good night
There's gonna be a Last Post tonight
A Last Post tonight, I know

We can beat around the bushes
We can get down to the bone
We can leave it in Unstructured Thoughts but either way
There's gonna be a Last Post tonight
A Last Post tonight, I know, oh, I know
There'll be a heartache tonight


--------------------------


----------



## Moon Dog

Heartache will be felt by you when I take last!


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Your still babies as I get last.


----------



## graveyardmaster

strolled in to take last............


----------



## Irish Witch

and again you must of strolled back out again


----------



## Goblin

Sunday morning last


----------



## graveyardmaster

good morning everyone..........last!


----------



## Irish Witch

Not for long you not


----------



## graveyardmaster

Yup last again!


----------



## Irish Witch

I don't see your name in last


----------



## Goblin

Specially seeing as I'm last!


----------



## Irish Witch

I think you need to check again


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Both of you are wrong


----------



## Copchick

You make three, QR!


----------



## graveyardmaster

you make 4 CC!.........strolled in for the win!..........yaaaaaaaa!


----------



## Irish Witch

and strolled back out again


----------



## graveyardmaster

sanatched last right back from yeah!..........LAST IS MINE!


----------



## Irish Witch

still dont see your name in last hummmmm... strange that


----------



## graveyardmaster

i do!.......HHhhhmmmm because i"m in last!......yaaaaaaaaaaaa!


----------



## Irish Witch

i stilll cant see it ??? am i missing something?????


----------



## graveyardmaster

Booooooooooooooo!......here....and last!


----------



## Irish Witch

BAhahahahah your sooooo funny your name in last ......... it just isn't


----------



## graveyardmaster

stormed into last again..........yaaaaaaaaa!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Keep moving, nothing to see here except a WINNER!


----------



## graveyardmaster

strolled in to take last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Evening! Last!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Well since she put me down
I've been out postin' in my head
I log in late at night
And in the mornin' I just lay in bed

Well, Last Post you look so fine
And I know it wouldn't take much time
For you to help me Last Post
Help me get her out of my heart

Help me Last Post, help, help me Last Post
Help me Last Post, help, help me Last Post
Help me Last Post, help, help me Last Post
Help me Last Post, help, help me Last Post
Help me Last Post, help, help me Last Post
Help me Last Post, help, help me Last Post
Help me Last Post yeah, get her out of my heart

She was gonna give me Last
And I was gonna take the win
But she let another post come between us
And it shattered our plan

Well, Last Post you caught my eye
And I can give you lotsa reasons why
You gotta help me Last Post
Help me get her out of my heart

Help me Last Post, help, help me Last Post
Help me Last Post, help, help me Last Post
Help me Last Post, help, help me Last Post
Help me Last Post, help, help me Last Post
Help me Last Post, help, help me Last Post
Help me Last Post, help, help me Last Post
Help me Last Post yeah, get her out of my heart

-----------------


----------



## graveyardmaster

Last!


----------



## Copchick

It's ME!


----------



## Irish Witch

Youre wrong its me


----------



## Copchick

Nope, you're just dreamin'.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Help me Last Post yeah, get her out of my heart


----------



## Copchick

You singing the blues Evil A? 

Last for me.


----------



## Evil Andrew

You see it all around you
Last Posting gone bad
And usually it's too late when you
Realize what you've been had

And my mind goes back
To a Haunter I knew some years ago
Who told me

Just take Last nightly, but don't let go
If you post too quickly
You're gonna lose control
The forum needs someone to believe in
And a whole lot of space to breathe in

It's so damn easy
When you're posting too much
To overprotect Last
To want it too much

And my mind goes back
To a Haunter I knew some years ago
Who told me

Just take Last nightly, but don't let go
If you post too quickly
You're gonna lose control
The forum needs someone to believe in
And a whole lot of space to breathe in

Don't let Last slip away
Sentimental fool
Don't let your heart get in the way

------------------


----------



## Irish Witch

thats such a nice song it almost makes me feel bad taking LAST


----------



## Copchick

Last post for the night. Sleepy time! Goodnight all!


----------



## Irish Witch

Good morning Last


----------



## Goblin

Good morning


----------



## graveyardmaster

good morning everyone........last!


----------



## Irish Witch

not any more


----------



## Moon Dog

Good Morning, last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

A rainy morning last


----------



## Copchick

Rainy evening. Last.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Hold on tight to your Last
Hold on tight to your Last
When you see your win go sailing,
When you feel your heart is breaking,
Hold on tight to your Last

It's a long time to be gone,
Last just rolls on and on,
When you need a shoulder to cry on,
When you get so sick of trying,
Just hold on tight to your Last

When you've fallen down and you can't get up,
And you want some Last but you're all out of luck,
When you're so downhearted and misunderstood,
Just over and over and over you could

Accroches-toi a ton dernier
Accroches-toi a ton dernier
Quand tu vois ton bateau partir,
Quand tu sents-ton coeur se briser,
Accroches-toi a ton dernier

Hold on tight to your Last
Hold on tight to your Last
When you see the shadows falling,
When you hear that cold wind calling,
Hold on tight to your Last


-----------------------------


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Late night wind howling last


----------



## graveyardmaster

good morning everyone...happy halloween eve!...ohhhhhhh last!


----------



## Irish Witch

ohhhhhhhhhhhh your not


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Because I am


----------



## graveyardmaster

YEAH RIGHT!........strolled into last place.....


----------



## Irish Witch

and you strolled back out again


----------



## graveyardmaster

back in!....last!


----------



## Irish Witch

and out again!!!!!


----------



## graveyardmaster

the master is BACK!..........last!


----------



## Irish Witch

you aren't that much of a master if your name isn't in last


----------



## graveyardmaster

HHHhhhhmmm its not huh!...........last!


----------



## Irish Witch

no its not !!!!


----------



## graveyardmaster

It is really........last!


----------



## Irish Witch

haha nope its not!!!!


----------



## graveyardmaster

get back to work.....IRISH WITCH....i do...LAST!


----------



## Goblin

Pre-Halloween last!


----------



## Irish Witch

Winner


----------



## Moon Dog

Yes I am!


----------



## graveyardmaster

YEAH RIGHT!...your barking up the wrong tree moon dog....last is mine!


----------



## Moon Dog

Or mine...


----------



## graveyardmaster

strolled into last!


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Woundering if the kid has school today last.


----------



## graveyardmaster

nah he is here.....last!


----------



## Irish Witch

Last


----------



## graveyardmaster

keep dreaming IRISH WITCH.....some day huh!...........


----------



## Irish Witch

my day will come.... like now maybe


----------



## Copchick

Good morning everyone!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## QueenRuby2002

mid morning last


----------



## graveyardmaster

good evening last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

A post hurricane last!


----------



## Irish Witch

good evening last


----------



## graveyardmaster

budge over IRISH WITCH!.....last!


----------



## Irish Witch

im not budging any where graveyard master!!!!!!!


----------



## graveyardmaster

wanna bet!......last!


----------



## Irish Witch

not on my watch


----------



## graveyardmaster

strolled into last


----------



## Irish Witch

and you strolled out again


----------



## graveyardmaster

hey IRISH WITCH..if you can"t stand the heat stay out off the kitchen.........last


----------



## Irish Witch

hahaha its not even warm in here


----------



## graveyardmaster

when the going gets tough....the tough get going....last!


----------



## Irish Witch

i dont see me going any where


----------



## graveyardmaster

last is mine,mine all mine.........


----------



## Irish Witch

hummmm i dont think so


----------



## graveyardmaster

Think so!


----------



## Irish Witch

BAHAHAHAHA you thought i was letting you win


----------



## graveyardmaster

yeah i did!.........muhahahahahahaha but im still last!


----------



## Irish Witch

maybe next time buddy


----------



## graveyardmaster

yeah your right...like now....last!


----------



## Irish Witch

nah ha lol


----------



## graveyardmaster

BOOOOOOOOOO!..my last post tonite....last......


----------



## Irish Witch

i win so


----------



## graveyardmaster

last!


----------



## Irish Witch

last


----------



## Evil Andrew

Ouga Chaka Ouga Chaka........

I can't stop this winning
Of Last Post can't you see
Girl, you just don't realize
What Last does to me.
When I'm winning
Last Post every night
You let me know,
Everythings alright

I'm hooked on a feeling,
I'm high on believing,
I'll take your Last with me.

Last is sweet as candy.
The win stays on my mind.
Last you keep me posting - I always know you're mine.

I got it bad for Last Post
But I don't need a cure,
I'll just stay addicted, If I can endure
I take Last Post, when we're all alone
I take Last Post, then I'm gone

I'm hooked on a feeling,
I'm high on believing,
I'll take your Last with me.


----------------------


----------



## Copchick

Blue, orange, blue, orange... GYM and Irish Witch, I think you both have found a hobby.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Evil Andrew said:


> I'm hooked on a feeling,
> I'm high on believing,
> I'll take your Last with me.


Ouga Chaka : )


----------



## highbury

Or they need to get a room 

Halloween Eve WIN!!!!!


----------



## Copchick

highbury said:


> Or they need to get a room


Lol!


----------



## Goblin

The first last of Halloween!


----------



## aquariumreef

Not Halloween here yet!


----------



## graveyardmaster

happy halloween everyone......last!


----------



## Irish Witch

Halloween Last


----------



## graveyardmaster

BOOOOOOOOOO!........happy halloween.....last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Happy Haunting!


----------



## Copchick

My first last on Halloween!


----------



## Evil Queen

Happy Halloween! Last!


----------



## graveyardmaster

good afternoon everyone.....happy halloween!......last!


----------



## Evil Andrew

I can see clearly now, your Last is gone,
I can see all the Last Posts I've won today
Gone are the old posts that had me blind
It’s gonna be a bright (bright), bright (bright)
Sun-Shiny day.

I think I will take it now, your Last is gone
All of my Last stealing will make you sneer
Here is the Last Post I’ve been waiting for
It’s gonna be a bright (bright), bright (bright)
Sun-Shiny day.

Look all around, there’s nothin but my win
Look straight ahead, nothin but my win

I can see clearly now, your Last is gone,
I can see all the Last Posts I've won today
Gone are the old posts that had me blind
It’s gonna be a bright (bright), bright (bright)
Sun-Shiny day.

------------------------


----------



## Goblin

First last of November.


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Copchick

My first November last too


----------



## RoxyBlue

Aching-muscles-from-moving-props-yesterday last


----------



## Irish Witch

Sad halloween is over and not looking forward to packing everything away last


----------



## Evil Andrew

Well the bigger the forum , well the brighter the lights
Tighter the Shark Pants, more they bite
I don't know where you been tonight
But I'm thinking one thing, you ain't doin' right

Say I know a little
I know a little about it
I know a little
I know a little 'bout it
I know a little 'bout Last
And baby I can guess the rest


Well now I don't read that forum news
'Cause it ain't hard to figure
Why Haunters get the blues
They can't dig graves they can't use
If they stick to Last Post
They'd be much less abused

Say I know a little
I know a little about it
I know a little
I know a little 'bout it
I know a little 'bout Last
And baby I can guess the rest


Well if you want me to be your Last Post man
Said listen up mama, teach you all I can
Keep up baby, best you can
Don't worry mama, teach you all I can

Say I know a little
I know a little about it
I know a little
I know a little 'bout it
I know a little 'bout Last
And baby I can guess the rest


---------------


----------



## Goblin

Would you like a bucket to carry that tune in?


----------



## Moon Dog

Don't need a bucket, but I'll take last just the same.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Irish Witch

Good afternoon Last


----------



## Copchick

Good evening!


----------



## Evil Andrew

I want to take Last
I want to take Last
I want to take Last from you guys
You'll be sorry you tried, Last won't need you
I've got to take Last
God knows I want to take Last

I'm winning your Last
I'm winning your Last for the first time
And this time I know it's for real
I'm winning your Last
God knows I'm winning your Last

It's strange but it's true
I can't get over the way I take Last like I do
But I have to be sure
When I walk out that door

Oh how I want to take Last baby
Oh how I want to take Last
Oh how I want to take Last

But life still goes on
You'll get used to livin' without livin' without
Livin' without Last by your side
I don't want to win alone
God knows, got to take it on my own

So baby can't you see
I've got to take Last
I've got to take Last
I want to take Last, yea

I want, I want, I want
I want to break free


---------------------------


----------



## Copchick

Goodnight everyone! Tot's tomorrow, and I have to carve some pumpkins!


----------



## Goblin

Starting the weekend last!


----------



## Lord Homicide

With an attitude like that you will always be last


----------



## Irish Witch

Good morning last


----------



## Goblin

Still here, still last!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Go to bed!


----------



## Goblin

And miss all the fun?


----------



## Irish Witch

You both seem to be missing it now....... Last


----------



## Moon Dog

That's because I have it, last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Spooky1

Relaxing here in last!


----------



## Irish Witch

Good morning last


----------



## Zurgh

Good evening, win!


----------



## Goblin

Daylight savings time last!


----------



## Copchick

Good Sunday morning everyone!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## scareme

Win!


----------



## graveyardmaster

Yeah right!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!...........last is mine,mine all mine!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:googly:


----------



## The Evil Queen

Ich bin wieder zurück!


----------



## graveyardmaster

The Evil Queen said:


> Ich bin wieder zurück!


what ever that is i"m still LAST!


----------



## The Evil Queen

German


----------



## The Evil Queen

Last


----------



## graveyardmaster

budge over THE EVIL QUEEN.....last is mine....


----------



## Irish Witch

Haha dont think so..... Last


----------



## RoxyBlue

Give it up


----------



## Spooky1

Good night, Last!


----------



## Irish Witch

Good morning last


----------



## aquariumreef

Woop!


----------



## Goblin

Getting a old. Gonna call it an early night. See ya later


----------



## Moon Dog

Getting a old?


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

It's quiet in last place


----------



## Copchick

Wow, it was quiet. I think everyone is still recovering.


----------



## Spooky1

I'll quietly take last!


----------



## Goblin

Too bad it was the decoy last I left here last night!


----------



## Irish Witch

Good morning last


----------



## Goblin

I just elected myself last!


----------



## Moon Dog

I already voted!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Copchick

Good morning all!


----------



## RoxyBlue

It's a gorgeous day in last place


----------



## Copchick

Good night all! Sleepy time


----------



## Irish Witch

Good morning Last


----------



## Goblin

This cold is wearing me down. I have a slight temperature and ache all over. See ya later!


----------



## Moon Dog

Take care, I'll just take last.


----------



## Copchick

I'll take the torch for now, Moon Dog.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## scareme

Win!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi, Scareme!


----------



## Copchick

Hi, Roxy!


----------



## Spooky1

Good Night, Ms. Copchick


----------



## Goblin

Another late night last!


----------



## Irish Witch

another good morning last


----------



## Goblin

Still here.....still last!


----------



## Irish Witch

hummmm.... it looks like its me again


----------



## Goblin

Looks can be decieving.


----------



## Moon Dog

Yup, sure can


----------



## Copchick

Ditto!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes, it is


----------



## Irish Witch

Good morning last


----------



## Goblin

Having problems with the internet again. Beginning to think it's Mozilla!


----------



## Moon Dog

Godzilla?


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Copchick

Good evening!


----------



## Spooky1

Happy Friday night. Last!


----------



## Irish Witch

Good morning last


----------



## Goblin

Beginning another weekend last!


----------



## Copchick

Looking forward to a 65 degree day in last.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Goblin

Sunday morniing last!


----------



## aquariumreef

The moisture in here is extraordinary!


----------



## Goblin

Try not to drown if you can help it.


----------



## aquariumreef

I have a boat and all you have is a floaty!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Copchick said:


> Looking forward to a 65 degree day in last.


Lol there's that L word again


----------



## Copchick

@ Lord Homicide - *LAST! *


----------



## aquariumreef

I think he means 'lozenge'.


----------



## Moon Dog

This post is as last as it gets!


----------



## Copchick

Plus one, MD!


----------



## scareme

Win


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thanks for holding my place, Scareme


----------



## Copchick

Final last for today.


----------



## aquariumreef

Not for me!


----------



## Goblin

Starting the week last


----------



## aquariumreef

I have lemon-honey tea!


----------



## scareme

I have the win!


----------



## aquariumreef

It's For The Win by Cory Doctorow.


----------



## Goblin

While you're singing I'll take last!


----------



## aquariumreef

My high E broke your face in and I took the lead! :3


----------



## Goblin

I don't think so


----------



## aquariumreef

But I do think so.


----------



## Goblin

Still here......still last!


----------



## aquariumreef

I came. I saw. And then I won.


----------



## Goblin

Then I came back and you lost again!


----------



## Irish Witch

Then I came and took it from both of you


----------



## aquariumreef

And then they all died.


----------



## Irish Witch

Hummmmm..... I feel alive


----------



## scareme

I think I'll take the win, and got to bed. Night all.


----------



## Moon Dog

Oh look... I'm still last!


----------



## aquariumreef

Moondance!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## aquariumreef

Good morning also last!


----------



## scareme

Win


----------



## aquariumreef

Let me see your pin!


----------



## Copchick

Yawn! So tired, so it's my last post for the night. Goodnight everyone!


----------



## Spooky1

Goodnight, Copchick


----------



## Lord Homicide

Sorry for the delayed response... Goodnight CC


----------



## Goblin

Time for another late night last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Good morning, last!


----------



## Irish Witch

Good afternoon last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Copchick

Good morning!


----------



## Spooky1

A late lunchtime win!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Winning while watching the original "Frankenstein"


----------



## Moon Dog

Yo!


----------



## aquariumreef

Ho! Ho! Ho!


----------



## Goblin

What're you gonna do with three Ho's?


----------



## aquariumreef

I'll pimp them out as the winner of this post!


----------



## Goblin

Uhhhhhhhhhhhhhh........NO!


----------



## Moon Dog

Wed morning last


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi, Moon Dog!


----------



## Copchick

Hey Roxy!


----------



## scareme

Hi there, Copchick!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi, Scareme!


----------



## Goblin

Yep, another late night last for me!


----------



## scareme

Winner! Winner!


----------



## Irish Witch

Winner winner chicken dinner


----------



## Goblin

While you're eating your chicken I'll take last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Not while I'm still around...


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is it soup yet?


----------



## Moon Dog

Let me check...


----------



## rottincorps

Running on M.T......and last ..I win


----------



## Spooky1

I'm following you, RC


----------



## rottincorps

how can you follow me when I'm behind you


----------



## Goblin

Friday morning last!


----------



## Copchick

Hipcheck Goblin!


----------



## Moon Dog

Hipcheck? 

One... Two... yup, both here!


----------



## Copchick

Oh what a funny one you are Moon Dog. 

Good Friday morning everyone!


----------



## Irish Witch

Good afternoon last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sipping a cup of Gevalia mocha coffee in last place


----------



## Moon Dog

Slamming Captain & Cokes in last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi, Moon Dog!


----------



## Evil Andrew

I've been lost inside, empty space in my heart
And Last Posts never change
How it hurts me and how it's tearin' me apart
And Last Posts goes on and on

I can make it mine
Take a good look at my face
Do you think its time
To take Last out of this place

What if Last was the one to say goodbye
Could you smile when inside you knew Last was mine
Can you read my post

When I win Last Post
Feels so good deep inside
Still it's hard to explain
What your Last means to me
They say time will heal your pain
But Last just goes on forever

I can make it mine
You have lost your Last Post love
Can you be so blind
Did you think I'd just give up

What if Last was the one to say goodbye
Could you smile when inside you knew Last Post was mine
What if Last was the one to say goodbye
Could you smile when it hurts so deep inside
Evil never fades away

Time can't erase the reasons why
Count my Last takes and your heartaches
Since you said goodbye


----------



## Goblin

Yes, but can you dance to it?


----------



## scareme

Win!


----------



## Irish Witch

Good morning last


----------



## Goblin

Back for another last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Front for another last!


----------



## Copchick

Why, yes I am MD.


----------



## scareme

You may be MaD, but i'm the winner.


----------



## Irish Witch

In for last again


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Afternoon! Last!


----------



## Copchick

Good evening!

Edit - Good night everyone! Long day getting all the leaves bagged up and mulching the flower beds. I am sore and tired.


----------



## Evil Andrew

I'm just a wandering through the Haunt Forum world
Meeting so many Haunters
Who are trying to win Last
And while I'm traveling I see so many posts

Last Post barriers broken
Now I've found the key
And if you want Evil Andrew
To take Last from you
And you're the only one wearing shark pants, don't tell me
I'm just a Haunter posting here on Haunt Forum

A thousand props can be made from one motor
Only who's the prop master
We'll have to see
A thousand scares done in so many ways
Just to know who is frightened
What fun it will be

So if you want this post of yours
To win something
And you can see exactly what to do
Don't tell me
I'm just a Haunter posting here on Haunt Forum
I'm just a Haunter posting here on Haunt Forum

-------------------------


----------



## RoxyBlue

Roses are red
Moons can be orange
I'm in last place
And have no rhyme


----------



## Goblin

Sunday morning last


----------



## Moon Dog

Oh look, I'm last again!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi, all!


----------



## Spooky1

Sunday afternoons are for football and last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Time for dinner in last place


----------



## Evil Andrew

Somewhere out there on Haunt Forum
Out beyond the laptop light
I know there must be somethin' better
but there's no Last Post in sight
It's survival on the forum
When you win from day to day
Haunters here don't have much pity
When you're down, that's where you'll stay

I won Last here in the city
And I took it from y' all
Now my Last is sitting pretty
I'm always there to take Last when you fall

Somewhere out there on Haunt Forum
Out beyond the laptop light
I know there must be somethin' better
But I log on most every night


-------------------------------


----------



## RoxyBlue

I've been posting on the forum
All the live long day
I've been posting on the forum
Just to pass the time away

Can't you see your post count rising
Rising so early in the day?
Aren't you glad to be a post ho?
Andrew, come and play.


----------



## Copchick

Goodnight!


----------



## Moon Dog

Good Morning!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

At work in last place


----------



## Spooky1

Happy that Roxy is back at work, but she's not last anymore.


----------



## Evil Andrew

I met you on Haunt Forum island
You thought you had known me before
You called me the Last Post messiah
Then waited all night to hear more
You probably wouldn't remember
I probably couldn't forget
Last Post love in the surf in the pouring rain
Everything's better when wet

Last Post love it's drivin' me mad
It's makin' me crazy
Last Post love it's drivin' me mad*
It's makin' me crazy

But lately the Forum's a jungle
I never see you alone
But we need some definite winners
So I thought I would write you a poem
The question to each Haunter's answer
Is usually asked from a crypt
But the patterns of pain
And the truth they contain
Now I've taken your Last for the win

Last Post love it's drivin' me mad
It's makin' me crazy
Last Post love it's drivin' me mad
It's makin' me crazy

You treat it like it was your Forum
You try to take Last Post when I'm gone
My wins are in circular motion
Protect Last and keep it from harm
You live in a world of illusion
Where everything's props and a scream
We all face a Last Post conclusion
But we spend our time in a dream

Last Post love it's drivin' me mad
It's makin' me crazy
Last Post love it's drivin' me mad
It's makin' me crazy


---------------------------


----------



## Copchick

Goodnight everyone!


----------



## Goblin

Another late night last for me!


----------



## Moon Dog

Good Morning!


----------



## Copchick

Good evening!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes, it is


----------



## Evil Andrew

You should've seen by the look in my eyes, baby
That Last Post was missin'
You should've known by the tone of my posts, maybe
But you didn't listen

I write these words, that you've never read
Instead you lay still in the grass
All coiled up and hissin'

And though I know about where Last's been
Still I don't remember
'Cause I took Last, baby way before then
And we're still together

And I meant, every word I said
When I said I out-Last you
I meant I'll outlast you forever

And I'm gonna keep out-Lasting' you
'Cause it's the only thing I wanna do
I don't wanna sleep, I just wanna keep out-Lasting' you


----------------------


----------



## Moon Dog

Catchy...


----------



## Goblin

Awful lot of writing just to say LAST!


----------



## Copchick

Simply...last.


----------



## Moon Dog

Works for me


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Lord Homicide

I swear EQ is a bot. It's the same exact post every single time. Oh yeah, I'm using my new iWin.


----------



## Copchick

Better watch it LH, she may put a hex on you.

Oh and just for you...last!


----------



## Spooky1

Trying to get too much at work before the holiday, but there's always time for a Win!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Lady Haunt Forum, ground breakers at your feet
Wonder how you manage to make ends meet
Who finds the money when you build a prop ?
Did you think the money would never stop ?

Friday night arrives without a Last Post
Sunday morning winning isn't fun
Monday's Last belongs to Evil Andrew
See how it's won ?

Lady Haunt Forum, though you try your best
Know that Evil Andrew will give no rest

Lady Haunt Forum lying on the bed
Listen to these lyrics playing in your head

Tuesday afternoon - wins never ending
Wednesday morning Haunters didn't come
Thursday night your tombstones needed mending
See how it's won ?

Lady Haunt Forum, ground breakers at your feet
Wonder how you manage to make ends meet

----------------------


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is it last yet?


----------



## Spooky1

Looks like last from here.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you following me?:kisskin:


----------



## Goblin

Thanksgiving last!


----------



## Copchick

Me too!


----------



## Moon Dog

Me three!


----------



## Evil Andrew

There is nothing that is wrong
In wanting Last to stay here with me.
I know you've got somewhere to go,
But won't you let your Last Post go and stay with me?
And Last won't ever leave.

Last Post Sally, rest you in my arms.
Don't you think you want someone to talk to?
Last Post Sally, no need to leave so soon.
I've been trying all night long just to talk to you

The sun ain't nearly on the rise
And we still got Moon Dog and Copchick on
Underneath Haunt Forum skies,
Last is all that matters. Won't you stay with me?
And don't you ever leave.

Last Post Sally, rest you in my arms.
Don't you think you want someone to talk to?
Last Post Sally, no need to leave so soon.
I've been trying all night long just to talk to you


I long to see the morning light
Coloring my Last so dreamily.
So don't you go and say goodbye,
You can lay your Last Post down and stay with me.
And don't you ever leave.

Last Post Sally, rest you in my arms.
Don't you think you want someone to talk to?
Last Post Sally, no need to leave so soon.
I've been trying all night long just to talk to you

-----------------------------------


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'll talk to you from last place


----------



## Goblin

First last of the Christmas season


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Copchick

Good evening!


----------



## Spooky1

Turkey, pumpkin pie and Last!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Last came from Providence,
the one in Rhode Island
Where the Halloween shadows hang
heavy in the air
Last packed her hopes and dreams
like a refugee
Just as Evil Andrew came across the sea

Last heard about a place people were posting
They spoke about the Haunter's ways
and how they loved to scare
And they came from everywhere
to the Haunt Forum
Seeking a place to Win
or a place to hide

Down in the Fun and Games
out for a good time,
Can't wait to tell them all,
That I've won again
And they called it paradise
I don't know why
Somebody let their Last Post go
And never said goodbye


----------



## Goblin

All that and all I need is four letters........L...A...S...T!


----------



## Copchick

Good morning! Felt good to sleep in and recover from black Friday.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Snowflakes in last


----------



## Evil Andrew

I know Last broke up with you
And your heart's still on the shelf
It's been over for years you see
And you're still not quite your self
You can't think of something new
And you know you'll never win
You're beginning to realize
That it's sink or swim

I see you log on sometimes
And your light turns green
Sometimes you hide from us
And you cant be seen
And it just breaks my heart
To see you lose Last Post this way
Someday I'll get the nerve
To walk up to you and say

This is the last worthless evening
That you'll have to spend
Just gimme a chance
To show you how to lose Last again

This is the last worthless evening
That you'll have to spend
'Cause I'll be there
To take Last Post from you again


---------------------------


----------



## Copchick

You can rhyme and replace words in the songs
But you won't stay last for long.


----------



## Evil Andrew

'Cause I'll be there
To take Last Post from you again


----------



## Copchick

Just gimme a chance
To show you how to lose Last again


----------



## Evil Andrew

And it just breaks my heart
To see you lose Last Post this way

(hehe - turning into a duet)


----------



## Copchick

You're silly.  But I'm still LAST


----------



## Spooky1

Goodnight, Last!


----------



## Goblin

Sunday morning last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Good morning y'all!


----------



## Moon Dog

** Double post **

Still last though...


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

La, La, Last!


----------



## Spooky1

Happy Sunday, Last!


----------



## Copchick

Okay, Evil A always posts these cool sounding "last" posts. Here's my attempt, for what it's worth. What an influence he has. 



Come a little bit closer
See what I have to say
Just like children trick or treatin'
We could post this night away.

But there's Evil Andrew postin'
Let's go chattin’ in the night
We know where last is written
Let's go out and feel the night.

Because I'm still last ahead of you
I want to see you post again
I'm always last ahead of you
On this harvest moon.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Roses are red
Violets are blue
I'm in last place
Instead of you


----------



## Evil Andrew

(yeah Copchick ! )



When I find myself posting on Haunt Forum
Your Last Post comes to me
Speaking words of wisdom, win for me

And sitting here in darkness
With Last standing right in front of me
Speaking words of wisdom, win for me

Win for me,win for me
Win for me, win for me
Whisper words of winning
Win for me

And when the brokenhearted Haunters
Losing Last each day agree
There will be an answer, win for me

For though this song just started
There is still a chance that they will see
There will be an answer, win for me

Win for me, win for me
Win for me, win for me
Yeah, there will be an answer - win for me

Win for me, win for me
Win for me, win for me
Whisper words of winning
Win for me

Win for me, win for me
Win for me, yeah, win for me
Whisper words of winning
Win for me

And when the night is cloudy
There is still a Last that waits for me
Shine on until tomorrow, win for me

I give to you the sound of music
Your Last Post comes to me
Speaking words of wisdom, let it be

Win for me, win for me
Win for me, win for me
There will be an answer, win for me

Win for me, win for me
Win for me, win for me
Whisper words of winning
Win for me


-----------------------


----------



## PirateLady

Not a poet 
And I know it...
Now I will climb a mast
because I am last


----------



## Goblin

Starting the last week of November last


----------



## Copchick

Monday morning in last


----------



## Goblin

Back for one more last for the night!


----------



## Moon Dog

Good morning, last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Gimme a Last Post aeroplane,
I ain't got time to take a Last train.
Losing days are gone, I'm a-goin' home,
'Cause Last Post wrote me a letter.

I don't care how many posts I gotta win
Got to get back to my Last Post again
Losing days are gone, I'm a-goin' home,
'Cause Last Post wrote me a letter.

Well, Last Post wrote me a letter,
Said she couldn't live without me no more.
Listen, Haunters, can't you see I got to get back
To my Last Post once more--anyway...

Gimme a Last Post aeroplane,
I ain't got time to take a Last train.
Losing days are gone, I'm a-goin' home,
'Cause Last Post wrote me a letter.


--------------------


----------



## RoxyBlue

Happy posting to you
Happy posting to you
Happy posting, dear Andrew
Happy posting to you


----------



## Goblin

The time is long past
For all the amateurs to claim last
I post much faster
That is why I'm the MASTER!

Nuff Said!


----------



## Moon Dog

Bravo!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I see Evil Queen's green light on


----------



## Moon Dog

Not on now...


----------



## Evil Andrew

He was a Last-posting man, in the Haunt Forum mansion
And he was terminally tricky
He would show up and hold Last Post for ransom
In the heart of the Halloween city

He had a lasting reputation as a cool dude
His humor was ruthless, and could sometimes be crude
He would post on Haunt Forum, with the good and the bad
He'd say, "Faster, faster, before they know that they've been had"

Last in the fast lane, surely make you lose your mind
Last in the fast lane

Are you with me so far?

-------------------------


----------



## Spooky1

Goodnight, Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good night, honey


----------



## Moon Dog

Good morning Snook'ems


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Copchick

Good morning!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Moon Dog said:


> Good morning Snook'ems


(LOL)

Time for lunch with last


----------



## Copchick

Last is always good to have dinner with too.


----------



## Moon Dog

Good friends is a good thing to have dinner with as well


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ah-woooooooo!


----------



## Spooky1

Full moon, Last!


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Huh, full moon... crap it's cloudy here.
Oh well I'm last!


----------



## ERVysther

It won't last.


----------



## Evil Andrew

I'm not braggin', babe, so don't put me down
But I've got the fastest Last Post in town

When shark pants comes up to me, he don't even try
'Cause when I'm posting on the forum, man, you know I can fly

She's my little Last Post
You don't know what I've got
Little Last Post
You don't know what I've got

Just a little Last Post with a flathead mill
But she'll blow past Copchick like she's standin' still
She's ported and relieved and she's stroked and bored
She'll run over Hairazor, P5 and more

She's my little Last Post
You don't know what I've got


---------------------


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Ahhhh that was a nice little ditty. But I'm last.


----------



## Goblin

I am the Ghost of Last PAst.............


----------



## Copchick

Full moon morning!


----------



## Moon Dog

Did someone say moon?


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Spooky1

It's morning here in last, but is it good?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Whenever you're around, it's good


(PS - I win!)


----------



## Moon Dog

Tell her what she's won Don Pardo!


----------



## Copchick

Was it the powerball?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Sailin' away on the crest of a wave
It's my Last Post
Oh, rollin' and ridin' and slippin' and slidin'
It's my Last Post

And you and your Last desire
You took me, oh
Higher and higher, baby
It's a winning thing
Last's a terrible thing to lose
It's a winning thing
Last's a terrible thing to lose

I'm takin' your Last...

Making believe this is what you conceived
From your Last Post (I'm takin' your Last)
Oh, moving in line, then you look back in time
To your first Post (I'm takin', I'm takin')

And you and your Last desire
(Don't you do it, don't you do it)
You took me, oh
Higher and higher, baby
It's a winning thing
It's a terrible thing to lose
It's a winning thing
What a terrible thing to lose

I'm takin' your Last
On the sly...

Saying goodbye 'cause your Last Post can't hide
Floating downstream (I'm takin' your Last)
I won't let Last go, won't stop posting you know
It's a bad dream (I'm takin', I'm takin')

And you and your Last desire
(Don't you do it, don't you do it)
You took me, oh
Higher and higher, baby
It's a winning thing
It's a terrible thing to lose
It's a winning thing
What a terrible thing to lose

----------------------


----------



## Goblin

Was that your graduation speech?


----------



## scareme

Win


----------



## Goblin

No......But you came close!


----------



## Moon Dog

Oh so close...


----------



## Copchick

Too close.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not close enough


----------



## Moon Dog

How's this then?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Last is bigger
It's bigger than you and you are not me
The lengths that Last will go to
The loss is in your eyes
Oh no, you've read too much
I set it up

That's Last in the corner
That's Last in the spotlight
Last is my religion
Trying to keep Last from you
And I don't know if I can do it
Oh no, you've read too much

I haven't said enough
I thought that you heard me laughing
I thought that you heard me sing
I think, I thought, I saw you try

Every whisper
Of every waking hour, Last is my profession
Trying to keep Last from you
Like a hurt lost and blinded fool
Oh no, you've read too much
I set it up

Consider this
Consider this the win of the century
Consider this
The slip that brought Last to its knees failed
What if all these fantasies
Come flailing around

Now I've said too much
I thought that you heard me laughing
I thought that you heard me sing
I think, I thought, I saw you try

That was just a dream
That was just a dream

That's Last in the corner
That's Last in the spotlight
Last is my religion
Trying to keep Last from you
And I don't know if I can do it
Oh no, you've read too much

I haven't said enough
I thought that you heard me laughing
I thought that you heard me sing
I think, I thought, I saw you try

But that was just a dream
Try try try try
That was just a dream
Just a dream


-------------------------------


----------



## Copchick

Yeah you're right Evil A, it was all a dream.


----------



## RoxyBlue

EA should record an album called "The Last Post Songbook"



(I win)


----------



## Goblin

Starting out the weekend last!


----------



## Copchick

Starting December in last.


----------



## Moon Dog

Still last after all these years...


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Lovely last belongs to ME!!!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last! Only 20 more days til we have a winner!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Time to start some laundry


----------



## Goblin

Sunday morning last


----------



## Moon Dog

Morning!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi!


----------



## Spooky1

Good evening


----------



## Evil Andrew

Last Post fringe
I know you're out there
Last is hiding
And I read your postings

I can hear you coming
Last is what you're after
We're wise to you this time
We won't let you kill the Last Post

Last Post fringe
In the Forum's last gleaming
This is posting season
But you won't get too far

'Cause you gotta blame someone
For your Last Post delusion
But I'm on guard this time
Against your Last Post solution

We can hear you coming
No you're not going to win this time
We can hear your keyboard
Out along the forum

Last Post fringe
We all know you're out there
Can you feel the resistance?
Can you feel the thunder?

-----------------------


----------



## Hairazor

Thundering to last!!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last what?


----------



## Copchick

Good morning Moon Dog


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Winning is good
Posting is free
I'm in last place
Kudos to me


----------



## Copchick




----------



## RoxyBlue

Smiling will not keep you in last place


----------



## Evil Andrew

Forum girls just seem to find out early
How to win Last Post with just a smile
She'll log on and she won't have to worry
She'll dress up like a witch and win in style

Late at night, Fun and Games gets lonely
I guess every Forum refuge has its price
And it breaks her heart to think her Last is only
Waiting for Evil Andrew to come and win tonight

So she sits down and logs on for the evening
To B.S. with old friends and hang around
But he knows where she's goin' as she's leavin'
She is headed for the Last Post' side of town

You can't hide your Last Post eyes

-----------------------


----------



## Goblin

By the time you say all that I'll be done took last six or seven times!


----------



## Copchick

Ditto


----------



## Moon Dog

Good morning!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Keep doing the lyric thing, EA. The rest of us enjoy it

Oh, did I just win?


----------



## Copchick

Only for about 7 hours Roxy.


----------



## Moon Dog

You only lasted an hour.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Andrew evens the Last Post score
Savin' his lyrics for someday
P5 and Copchick left a note on the door,
They said,
"Andrew, move out to the country"
Oh, cause posting too hard can make your
Fingers cra-ack-ack-ack-ack-ack
You oughta know by now
You'll never keep Last cause I'll take it back
And that's all you get for your money

And it seems such a waste of time
If Last is what it's all about
Haunters now I'm taking Last, and moving out


--------------------------------------------------


----------



## Goblin

Evil Andrew said:


> Andrew evens the Last Post score
> Savin' his lyrics for someday
> P5 and Copchick left a note on the door,
> They said,
> "Andrew, move out to the country"
> Oh, cause posting too hard can make your
> Fingers cra-ack-ack-ack-ack-ack
> You oughta know by now
> You'll never keep Last cause I'll take it back
> And that's all you get for your money
> 
> And it seems such a waste of time
> If Last is what it's all about
> Haunters now I'm taking Last, and moving out
> 
> --------------------------------------------------


Then Goblin took last and all Andrew could do was pout!


----------



## Moon Dog

Nice...


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good morning, Evil Queen!


----------



## Moon Dog

Yo!


----------



## Copchick

Yoi!


----------



## Spooky1

Last and Goodnight!


----------



## RoxyBlue

You're still awake


----------



## Goblin

Yes......I'm here.....and I'm last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Congtats!

Wait...


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I see a pattern here....


----------



## Evil Andrew

Last is shinin' in the sky
There ain't a cloud in sight
It's stopped rainin', all the Haunters want to play
And don't you know, Evil Andrew's on his way, hey

Runnin' down Last Post with you
See how my win shines brightly
Write these words and make them pretty
Mr. Last Post is living here today, hey

----------------------


----------



## Moon Dog

Hey Mr. Last Post!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm Ms Next Post


----------



## graveyardmaster

good evening last!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Copchick

Friday evening in last place.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Andrew got up
Dressed all in black
Logged on to the Forum
And he took Last back

They found his postings
Scattered all to hell and back
And Last won't be down
On Haunt Forum in the morning

He had a haunt
The love of a ghoul
But haunters get lost sometimes
As years unfurl

One day he crossed some line
And he was no more for this world
But I guess it doesn't matter anymore

In a Haunt Forum minute
Everything can change
In a Haunt Forum minute
Things can get pretty strange

--------------------------


----------



## Copchick

Benedryl is kicking in. Better sign off before I post something dumb or embarrasing. Goodnight everyone!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Goodnight, Copchick


----------



## Spooky1

Goodnight forum!


----------



## Goblin

Rainy night last


----------



## Moon Dog

Good morning everyone!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Afternoon! Got my laptop back and last!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Come out, Haunters
Don't let me wait.
You try to take Last Post much too late
Ah but sooner or later it comes down to fate.
I might as well will be the one

Well they showed you a forum
Told you to play
You tried to take my Last and lock it away
Ah, but they never told you the price that you'd pay
For Lasts that you might have won

Only the good die young.


--------------------


----------



## Copchick

You struck out Evil A, my turn


----------



## RoxyBlue

I may not be good, but I am last


----------



## Spooky1

You're good, but now I'm last.


----------



## Goblin

Goblin is last!
Goblin is last!
Everyone's rejoicing.......
Cause Goblin is last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Woohoo!


----------



## Moon Dog

What are you so excited about?


----------



## Spooky1

Joy of Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Joy of Lastier!


----------



## graveyardmaster

joy of taking last from roxy....yaaaaaa!......


----------



## Copchick

Sunday evening in last


----------



## Evil Andrew

Winning on Haunt Forum is two way street
But you know Evil Andrew's in the driver's seat
Mindin' your business, you soon will discover
I've taken many Last Posts, and I'm here for another

I'm out on the Forum, I'm walkin' the line
Don't you tell me bout winning decorum
I'm gonna change your Last Post to mine

After a hard day, you're safe at home
Carvin out some props out of blue builders foam
Out of nowhere old Andrew cuts in and
Says, "Hmm, you in some trouble boy, it's my Last again."

I'm out on the border


----------------------


----------



## RoxyBlue

Posting last again -
Just can't wait to be posting last again.
The game I love is posting last with forum friends
And I can't wait to be posting last again.


----------



## Goblin

Dashing through the thread
While the other members are in bed
Grabbing up last fast and slow
and will.....uhhhhhhh....Ho! Ho! Ho!


----------



## Moon Dog

Good morning, last


----------



## RoxyBlue

You have a great smile, Moon Dog



(I win)


----------



## Moon Dog

Have to grin to win!


----------



## Spooky1

Almost time to go home, at Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Afternoon! Last!


----------



## scareme

Win!


----------



## Copchick

My turn!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Now mine


----------



## Spooky1

Hi Honey.


----------



## Evil Andrew

I like the way you Haunters play
As all your posts go down
And as you sleep I'll take Last Post tonight
You can't win when I'm around

'Cause I got a peaceful winning feeling
And I know you won't let me down
'Cause I'm already winning, Last Post renowned

And I found out a long time ago
What Haunt Forum can do to your soul
Evil Andrew will take your Last away
You already know its gonna go

'Cause I got a peaceful winning feeling
And I know you won't let me down
'Cause I'm already winning, Last Post renowned

--------------


----------



## Goblin

Last, last and more last!


----------



## Copchick

More for me!


----------



## Moon Dog

More what?


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Spooky1

Good morning!


----------



## Lunatic

Bazinga!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Booya!


----------



## Copchick

Badabing!


----------



## Goblin

First last of 12-12-12


----------



## Moon Dog

Last last of 12/12/12


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Copchick

Good Morning!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi, Copchick!


----------



## Moon Dog

Good evening!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Lasty, last, last!


----------



## Copchick

Hey P5!


----------



## Moon Dog

Mind if I play through?


----------



## Spooky1

I take the Last train to postville


----------



## RoxyBlue

And I'll meet you at the station


----------



## Goblin

Another late night last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Early morning last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Today is a good day to win


----------



## Moon Dog

Thanks, I think I will!


----------



## Evil Andrew

I heard the men saying something
The Haunters tell they play it well
And they say they need Last Post men to
Show the way and win today
Was it you that said, "Last Post"

They say the Forum turns so dark that
You know it's time, your Last is mine
They say the Last Post you guard is
Andrew's fave, your Last I crave
Was it you that said, "Last Post"
How long to the Posts of know return?"

Old Goblin, he said he needs Last
And P5, she said she loves Last
And Copchick, she echos the words
"How far to the Post of know return?"
"Well, how long?"

-------------


----------



## Hairazor

Just long enough for me!


----------



## Spooky1

Goodnight, Last!


----------



## Copchick

Goodnight Spooky1


----------



## Goblin

Friday morning last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Howdy Doody!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Top o' the mornin' to ya!


----------



## Evil Queen

Very sad afternoon. Last.


----------



## Copchick

Yes it is EQ. Not in the mood tonight guys. Goodnight.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Hi there,
How are 'ya?
I'm here for your Last
My, but we learn so slow
and last Posts they come and they go
and leave us behind as if
we're supposed to know why
Why do we give up our hearts to a Last?
and why must we lose Last so fast?

And all the Haunt Forum ghouls
Who lost Last Post
You'll never know where it goes
I take Last from a friend,
it's nice to hear from you again
And the Last Post Wins comes to a close
Gone are the one-word Last Posts
Things to remember places to go
Pretty Maids all in a Row

-----------------------


----------



## Moon Dog

My heart goes out to the victims, may the Lord be with them in this time of suffering


----------



## Spooky1

Watching White Christmas from Last.


----------



## Goblin

You better watch out
You better move fast
You better not blink, I'm telling you why
Goblin just snatched last!


----------



## Copchick

New winner!


----------



## Moon Dog

Good morning!

Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I win


----------



## Evil Andrew

Why do we never keep a Last Post
When we're posting on the Forum
With a thousand million Haunters
And I'm taking Last once more

Cause when we stop and look around us
Last Post is what we need.
In a world of Last Post winning
All the Haunters show their greed

Why do we never keep a Last Post
When we're posting on the Forum
Because the truth is hard to swallow
That's what the war of Last is for.

It's not the way that you say it
When you take Last Post from me.
It's more the way that you mean it
When I take your Last, you'll see

And when you stop and think about it
You won't believe it's true.
That all the Lasts you've been giving
Are all I take from you


---------------------


----------



## Copchick

Sorry Evil A, not true.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I took last from Copchick


----------



## Spooky1

Can she arrest you for theft now?


----------



## Moon Dog

Grand theft last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Afternoon! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Slam dunk last


----------



## Wildcat

Fighting for last are thee
but on the 21st you see
the end of the world will come to pass
and then you'll see, I'll be last.


----------



## Spooky1

I like life, Here in Last!


----------



## Copchick

Life in the last lane, surely make you lose your mind...


----------



## Evil Andrew

I've been postin' all night, my hand's wet on the wheel
There's a voice in my head, so here's the deal
It's my Last Post callin', says, "I need you here"
And you've lost your Last, I'm shifting gears

When Last is lonely and the longing gets too much
Last sends a cable comin' in from above
Don't need no Forum at all
We've got a thing that's called Last Post love
We've got a win in the air, Last Post love

Evil Andrew's postin' some forgotten song
Taking Last, coming on strong
Last Post has got me hypnotized
And I'm winning into a new sunrise

When Last is lonely and the longing gets too much
Last sends a cable comin' in from above
Don't need no Forum at all
We've got a thing that's called Last Post love
We've got a win in the sky, Last Post love

One more post, I'm almost there
Gotta keep cool, now gotta take care
Last Post to pass, here I go
And the line of Haunters goes down real slow

And Andrew played that forgotten song
Takin' Last, coming on strong
And the Haunters sang Evil Andrew's song
One more Last Post lover gone

When Last is lonely and the longing gets too much
Last sends a cable comin' in from above
Don't need no Forum at all
We've got a thing that's called Last Post love

------------------------


----------



## Moon Dog

I love being last as well


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## scareme

Win


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi, Scareme!


----------



## Copchick

Last post tonight. Sleep tight, don't let the bed bugs bite!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!!


----------



## scareme

I'm winning without any bugs attached.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Last Last Post, goes to my head,
Makes me forget that I
Still need Last so.

Last Last Post, it's up to you.
All I can do, I've done;
But Haunters don't know
No, Haunters don't know

I'd have thought that with time
Thoughts of Last would leave my head.
I was wrong, and now I find
Just one win makes me forget.

Last Last Post, stay close to me.
Don't let me be alone;
It's tearing apart
My Last Post heart.

-------------------------


----------



## Spooky1

Four days left until the end of the world, so hurry up and get your last, lasts!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Okay


----------



## Goblin

I'm backkkkkkkkkk and I got last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last is as last does


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sun's up!


----------



## Copchick

Sunning myself in the winners circle


----------



## RoxyBlue

Slide over, CC.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Ride, ride my Last Post,
Take this win
On this trip
Just for me.

Ride, take a free Last
Take my place
Have my win
It's for free.

I posted like a slave for years,
Won so hard just to end my fears.
Not to end my life a Last man,
But by now, I know I should have Won

Run, run my Last race,
Take your place
Have this win
Of mine.

Win, win like a fire,
Don't you give
Get in there
Post for time.

Left you with a first Last pass,
No wins for second class Last
Evil Andrew gave it all to you
But right now, you know what

My wins are spinning around,
Everything is Last that I found.
Post Last, come ride with me,
Let's find another post that's free.


-------------------------------


----------



## Goblin

I am the Ghost of Lasts Past and I'm posting last


----------



## Copchick

I am the Ghost of Present Last.


----------



## Moon Dog

Nawww... you're Copchick!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Good morning all! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

la di dah


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Spooky1

Lunchtime Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I win again!


----------



## Moon Dog

Guess again!


----------



## Copchick

Who me?


----------



## scareme

Weiner!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Listen everybody let me tell you how Last Post goes
Feel that winning and it's really gonna thrill your soul
She said come along with me, to a land that Haunters see
She said (wham-a-lam-a-bam-a-lam-a) Andrew's Last is king

She loves Evil Andrew's songs and she sings them all night long
That's all she ever tells me when I see her posting on Haunt Forum
She says feels that Last Post beat, and gets up on her feet
She said (wham-a-lam-a-bam-a-lam-a) Andrew's Last is king

Oh let those Haunters play
Play for me play for me
Oh Last's song ring out
That's how it's meant to be

Last rolls like a train that's comin' on down the track
Last rolled over P5 and told Hairazor to pack
But they love that drivin' beat, and go dancin' on down the street
She said (wham-a-lam-a-bam-a-lam-a) Andrew's Last is king

When Evil Andrew posts its like listenin' to the radio
She says you can have my Last cause all I wanna do is rock 'n' roll
Now here I'm gonna stay where that music starts to play
She said (wham-a-lam-a-bam-a-lam-a) Andrew's Last is king

--------------------------


----------



## paulcav151

Ha! I just beat like close to 24,000 people with one post. Suckers...


----------



## Goblin

I just beat 24,000 and one!


----------



## scareme

Win


----------



## Copchick

Day before the end of the world win!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good morning, Haunt Peeps!


----------



## Evil Andrew

As soon as you are able
Last Post is willing
To take the break this post
Is on the brink of

My Last is on the table
My post is winnin
Waitin' here for you to
Take a drink of

So if you're tired of the
Same old winners
Oh, turn some pages
Last is here when you are ready
To roll with the changes

I knew it had to happen
Felt my Last Post winning
Got me through my darkest hour

I heard the Haunters chatting
Felt my ears burnin'
Until I took Last Post
While they weren't watching

Roll with the changes

--------------------------


----------



## Copchick

Hey Evil A, I'm watching out for last.


----------



## Spooky1

Is this the last you were watching, CC?


----------



## Moon Dog

Yup, this be the one!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Merry Almost Christmas last!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Another holiday miracle. I win.


----------



## SPOOKY J

Hey! Last!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not anymore....


----------



## graveyardmaster

BOOOOOOOO!.....last is mine!!!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Yeah mine!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Mwahaha!


----------



## Copchick

This could be my very last post, ever. We'll see in 38 minutes.


----------



## paulcav151

Goblin said:


> I just beat 24,000 and one!


Doh!


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

winner, winner


----------



## RoxyBlue

(steals last while Stolloween is looking for a bag of flour)


----------



## Evil Andrew

Did you see the Lasts
As they fell all around you
Did you hear my music
Winning Last from you all

Wake up, wake up
Wake up and look around you
You've lost your Last
And it's mine, all alone

Did you feel the wind
As Last blew all around you
Did you feel the Last
That was in the air

Wake up, wake up
Wake up and look around you
You've lost your Last
And it's mine, all alone

The sun comes up
And it shines all around you
You've lost Last Post
And it's mine, all alone


---------------------


----------



## SPOOKY J

Good night Last!


----------



## Copchick

Sleepy time. Night everyone!


----------



## Spooky1

Good night, Last!


----------



## Goblin

Starting out the Christmas weekend last!


----------



## Copchick

Day after the end of the world. I think hell froze over, there's snow on the ground. If it's heaven, it's a bit chillier than I imagined.  Anyway, last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Morning to you as well!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:It is nice to be LAST......


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes, it is


----------



## Evil Andrew

There are posts
In the Forum sky
Southward as you go
There is Moon Dog
And Copchick and Spook-y
Down the Winning Last Post Road

Now I have won Last Post from you, baby
Like some lonesome child
And I have won Last Post in a tame way
And I have won Last wild

Sometimes there's a part of me
Has to take your Last and go
Running like wild from these Last Posts
Down the Winning Last Post Road

There are posts
In the Forum sky
And if ever you decide
You should go
There is a place Evil Andrew is running
Down the Winning Last Post Road

------------------


----------



## Zurgh

♪♫♪ Jingle win, ♪♫♪ Jingle win...


----------



## Spooky1

Shark pants, win!


----------



## Copchick

Good Sunday morning!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Winning!


----------



## Irish Witch

Back for a last


----------



## graveyardmaster

Irish Witch said:


> Back for a last


LAST!....is mine!


----------



## Irish Witch

BAHAHA laughed at tis mine!!!!


----------



## graveyardmaster

YAAAA!!!..its great being last on christmas eve eve!!!!!


----------



## Irish Witch

But you don't seem to be last any more


----------



## graveyardmaster

HHhhmmm it seems sooo i am......


----------



## Copchick

Wow, you both vanished at the same time and amazingly you're both back at the same time too. Hmmm....but you're both losers because I won!!!!  Welcome back IW & GYM.


----------



## Irish Witch

Awww thank you. But im gonna take this last place back. Winner


----------



## graveyardmaster

don"t think sooooo.....IRISH WITCH......I WIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Irish Witch

Think you need to go to specsavers cos im the winner


----------



## graveyardmaster

Irish Witch said:


> Think you need to go to specsavers cos im the winner


ohhh i can see perfectly well IRISH WITCH...SEE I WIN.....


----------



## RoxyBlue

Really?


----------



## Spooky1

Hi Honey


----------



## Copchick

Yes!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Wash away my troubles, wash away my pain
With the Last Post Shambala
Wash away my sorrows, wash away my shame
With the Last Post Shambala

Everyone is helpful, everyone is kind
With the Last Post Shambala
Everyone is lucky, everyone is so kind
With the Last Post Shambala

How does your post shine
With the Last Post Shambala
How does your post shine
With the Last Post Shambala

I can tell my Haunters by the Last Posts in their eyes
With the Last Post Shambala
I can tell my Haunters by the Last Posts in their eyes
With the Last Post Shambala

How does your light shine ?

--------------------


----------



## Hairazor

My light shines last!


----------



## Goblin

Do not open till Christmas last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Sorry, returned!


----------



## Evil Queen

Merry Christmas eve! Last!


----------



## graveyardmaster

Christmas eve last!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## the bloody chef

The new Mayan calendar has just begun! So here's to all who said:
"Finally! The end is here at LAST!" :xbones:


----------



## graveyardmaster

here to take last on christmas eve......:googly:


----------



## Spooky1

Twas the night before Christmas and I have the Last!


----------



## graveyardmaster

my last post tonite....LAST!!!!!


----------



## Evil Andrew

You're looking kinda lonely girl
Would you like someone new to take Last
Ah yeah all right

I'm feeling kinda lonely too
If you don't mind can I sit down here and take Last
Ah yeah all right

If I seem to come on too strong
I hope that you will understand
I say these things 'cause I'll take Last
And you know that I can
And if you mind

Sharing Last Post together, oh yeah
Sharing Last Post together, oh yeah, sharing the Last
We could bring in the morning girl
If you want to post that long
And if tomorrow finds us together

Right here the way we are
Would you mind
Sharing Last Post together, oh yeah


----------------------


----------



## Copchick

Keeping an ear out for the sound of jingling bells and hooves on the roof, last.


----------



## Moon Dog

He was just here, should be there around one.


----------



## graveyardmaster

christmas day..........LAST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Copchick

Good Christmas morning everyone! I hope no one got any coal in their stocking.


----------



## Evil Queen

Merry Christmas! Last!


----------



## Irish Witch

Christmas day winner


----------



## Zurgh

X-mas win MK #27!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Post Christmas dinner digestion last


----------



## Evil Andrew

Remember when you were young, Last shone like the sun.
Shine on you crazy Last Post
Now there's a look in your eyes, cause you know Last is mine
Shine on you crazy Last Post

You were caught in the crossfire of losing your Last Post
I won't even ask you please
Come on you target for Haunt Forum laughter,*
come on you Haunter, you winner, you poster, and shine!



---------------


----------



## Hairazor

Last shine


----------



## Copchick

Good morning Haunt peeps!


----------



## Moon Dog

S'up?


----------



## RoxyBlue

It's snowing in last place


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Good Afternoon! Last!!


----------



## graveyardmaster

boxing day....LAST!!!


----------



## Evil Andrew

I seen a girl on a Forum corridor
stealing down a Last Post street
She wanted Last like she won before
So she posted, ain't that sweet ?

Well Post-Ho's do the usual dances
Last Post Cruise and Unstructured Crawl
but the Forum Girl she's taking chances
they just love to see her win it all

No fears alone at night she's posting through the crowd
In her ears the phones are tight and the music's playing loud

hallelujah here she comes, and Last Post falls

skateaway, that's all

-----------------------


----------



## graveyardmaster

last is mine all MINE.....


----------



## RoxyBlue

It was.....


----------



## graveyardmaster

still is....


----------



## Copchick

Evil A, that's my favorite song from Dire Straits. I always wanted to skate like the chick in the video. Brings back memories! 

Anyway, last for now.


----------



## Spooky1

and now Last is mine!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Last Postin away
Last Postin away
You know the nearer your destination
The more you're Last Postin away

I know a Haunter
He came from my home town
He wore his passion for his Last Post
like a thorny crown
He said "Andrew,
I live in fear
My love for Last is so overpowering
I'm afraid your Last will disappear

Last Postin away
Last Postin away
You know the nearer your destination
The more you're Last Postin away

I know a Haunter
Last was her life
These are the very words she uses
to describe her strife
She said on a good day
I'll win again
She said a bad day's when I lie in bed
And think of Lasts that might have been

Last Postin away
Last Postin away
You know the nearer your destination
The more you're Last Postin away

---------------------


----------



## Copchick

Last post for the night, sleepy time! Goodnight haunt peeps!


----------



## Goblin

After Christmas last!


----------



## Copchick

Morning!


----------



## Moon Dog

It is, isn't it...


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good morning!


----------



## Moon Dog

Good morning to you too!


----------



## Spooky1

Afternoon, win!


----------



## graveyardmaster

evening..WIN!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi, GYM! (you lose)


----------



## Evil Andrew

Postin, postin, all you can take
Wins are churning in the bed you make
I'll take Last over, you're tied at the stake
Nobody loves Last, like the way I do

Last rain's over
I've won all around
Four Posts over
As I pull you down
I'll take Last over
You're tied at the stake
Nobody loves Last like the way I do

------------------


----------



## graveyardmaster

graveyardmaster said:


> evening..WIN!!!


HUMMMMMM!....i win roxy...MUHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAAHA!


----------



## scareme

I'm the weiner!


----------



## Evil Andrew

We've been Last Posting since way back when
Sometimes I never want to log in again
But I want you to know, after all these years
You're still the one who's Last Post brings me here

You're still the one that I beat in this thread
Still the one, it goes unsaid
We're still having fun, and last Post is won

I looked at your posts every day
But I never saw it 'til I went away
When Last Post came, I just wanted to show
Deep in Haunt Forum, I'll take your Last and go

You're still the one

-------------------


----------



## scareme

I'm still the one! The winner, that is.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yep, you're the one alright ....


----------



## RoxyBlue

Indeed


----------



## Evil Andrew

Ok, you to .....


----------



## RoxyBlue

Gladly


----------



## Copchick

Goodnight haunt peeps!


----------



## the bloody chef

G'Night CC!!! Now I'm last!!!!! Yay!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hmmmm.....


----------



## scareme

Win.


----------



## Moon Dog

Won


----------



## Copchick

Ditto


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Late morning last!


----------



## graveyardmaster

evening last....


----------



## scareme

Win


----------



## Evil Andrew

Well, I'm a steamroller, baby
I'm bound to post all over you
Yes, I'm a steamroller for your Last
I'm bound to post all over you
I'm gonna inject Last Post with some sweet rock 'n roll
And shoot Last full of rhythm and blues

Well, I'm a cement mixer
A churning urn of Last Post funk
Yes, I'm a cement mixer for your Last
A churning urn of Last Post funk

Well, I'm a demolition derby
A hefty hunk of Last Post junk

Now, I'm a napalm bomb, baby
Just guaranteed to take your Last
Yeah, I'm a napalm bomb for Last, baby
Oh, guaranteed, just guaranteed to take Last Post

And if I can't have your Last for my own
Won't be nothing left behind
It seems how lately, baby
Got a bad case of Last Post Blues

--------------------------


----------



## Copchick

"A hefty hunk of Last Post junk"? Umm, okaaayyy...


----------



## RoxyBlue

Time for a visit with last place


----------



## Spooky1

You unlock this door with the key of posting. 
Beyond it is another dimension - a dimension of sound, a dimension of sight, a dimension of mind. You're moving into a land of both shadow and substance, of things and ideas. You've just crossed over into the Last Post Zone.


----------



## ERVysther

Alas, it did not last.


----------



## Copchick

Goodnight!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Stir it up; little Last Post
stir it up. Come on, baby.
Come on and stir it up
little Last Post', stir it up

It's been a long, long time
Since I got Last on my mind
Now you are here
I said, it's all clear
To see what I can do
Just me and you.

Come on and stir it up
little Last Post
Stir it up; come on, baby
Come on and stir it up
Little Last Post, stir it up

-----------------------


----------



## scareme

Are you mixing a cake to celebrate my win, Andy?


----------



## Evil Andrew

If there were a cake, or brownies , well, just be careful what you eat : )


----------



## Goblin

Starting out the weekend last!


----------



## the bloody chef

Posting Survivor: _out-post, out-type. out-LAST!!! :xbones:_


----------



## RoxyBlue

Up Way Too Early On A Saturday Morning Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:I think Saturday lasts are my favorite lasts of all the lasts that live in Lastland.


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here I am


----------



## Copchick

Hi Roxy!


----------



## Spooky1

Hi, Copchick!


----------



## Evil Andrew

I've been thinking about our Forum
And I've decided that we're really not to blame
For the Last that's deep inside us now
Is still the same

And the posts we make together
And the music in the story that I write
It's been shining down upon me now
I realize

Listen to Last Post slowly turning
Wash all the Haunters away
We're part of the fire that is burning
And from the ashes we can win another day


----------------------


----------



## the bloody chef

Very poetic! But I am last!!!


----------



## Copchick

Move over, TBC.


----------



## Moon Dog

Mind if I play through?


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Happy Almost New Year's Last!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Haunters go away today
i don't feel much like postin
some mans gone he's tried to take my Last
i don't know what he's askin

When he shows up with a one word post
i can't hear what he's sayin
when i take Last i'm gonna make it rhyme
these ain't dues i've been payin

well how much does Last cost
i'll buy it
the win is all you've lost
i'll try it
he can't even run his own last
i'll damned if he'll take mine...


----------------------------


----------



## Zurgh

I win, for now, but I'll always have the sweet memory's of victory... unless I forget...


----------



## Copchick

Last feels very good on a Sunday evening

Edit - Goodnight haunt peeps!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'll save your place, Copchick - NOT!:googly:


----------



## Evil Andrew

I was posting on a one-way street
I was hoping for a chance to meet
I was waitin' for the Last Post winner on the line
She won so long 
What can I do?
Where could Last be?
No no no
Don't know what I'm gonna do
I gotta get Last from you

You gotta post now, last postin' woman
You got me running you got me searchin'
Post now last postin' lover
It's so sad if that's the way Last's over
----------------


----------



## Spooky1

So long, farewell, Auf Wiedersehen, I'm last!


----------



## Goblin

Last, last, and more last!


----------



## Copchick

New Year's eve in last!


----------



## Goblin

Last once again!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Morning! Still last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you sure?


----------



## graveyardmaster

2012.....last!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Well I'm a posting down the road
Where the Last Posts have flowed
I've got seven Haunters on my mind
Four are kinda homely
Two eat macaroni
One knows that her Last is mine

Take it easy, take it easy
Don't let the songs in my Last Posts
Drive you crazy
Last Post while you still can
Don't even try to understand
Just find a thread to make your stand
And take it easy


----------------------


----------



## graveyardmaster

last post of 2012...so that make"s me last..............


----------



## Copchick

Hold your horses, Scotsman. Last is mine.


----------



## Spooky1

73 minutes till 2013, Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

32 mins to go Last!!


----------



## the bloody chef

I'm first to be last in 2013!:googly:


----------



## Moon Dog

I'm last to be last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Happy 2013 y'all!!! Last!!!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning 2013! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Happy New Last!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Heard it from a friend who
Heard it from a friend who
Heard it from another you been posting around
They say you're on Haunt Forum
You're on late every weekend
You tried taking my Last Post and it's bringin' me down

But I know the Forum 'hood
And Last is cheap when the posting is good
And the wins grow smaller on down the line
But I'm telling you, babe, I'm taking Last from you, babe
And even as I win keep this in mind

You take Last on the run baby
If that's the way you want it baby
Then I'll turn Last back around
I don't believe it, not for a minute
You think that you've won when you take it on the run

You're thinking up your White Lies
Unstructured Thoughts and How Many Times
You say you're posting Last, but you just won't win
But I can feel it coming
If you win tonight keep running
And you need never post Last again

You take Last on the run baby
If that's the way you want it baby

---------------------


----------



## Copchick

Last post for the night. Goodnight!


----------



## Spooky1

Watching Twilight Zone from Last!


----------



## Goblin

My first last of 2013


----------



## Moon Dog

Happy new last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Good afterlast!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi, Moon Dog!


----------



## Evil Andrew

All alone at the end of the evening
And the Last Posts have faded to blue
I was thinking 'bout a woman
Who might have won Last and I never knew

You know I've always been a poster
Spent my life winning Last
And it's so hard to change
I'm running out of songs
But the songs I've sung lately
Keep on turning Last and burning Last
And turning Last the same

So put me on Haunt Forum
And show me a sign
I'll take away your Last Post one more time


--------------------------


----------



## Goblin

How can one person use so many words just to say Last?


----------



## Copchick

Good morning!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last again!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Wish last were a wee bit warmer....


----------



## Moon Dog

It's warmer now... still not last though.


----------



## Copchick

Wow, this adjustment in my work schedule is kicking my butt. Goodnight all!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Goodnight, CC!


----------



## Evil Andrew

It's another Haunt Forum sunrise
Posting slowly across the sky
Said goodbye

He was just a Last Post man
Posting on the Lasts he planned to rhyme
The days go by

Every night when the sun goes down
Just another lonely Last in town
And she's out posting round

--------------


----------



## Moon Dog

Last is as last does


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## WendyLou

Its probably already been said, but if you're not first your're last ---


----------



## SPOOKY J

Happy Friday Folks! Last!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did I win?


----------



## Hairazor

Not yet


----------



## Moon Dog

Winning is overated... I'd rather be last.


----------



## Spooky1

I win, by being Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Are you sure you won or lost?


----------



## Copchick

I'm sure I've won!


----------



## Evil Andrew

This thing called Last, I just can't handle it
This thing called Last, I must get round to it
I ain't ready
Crazy little thing called Last

This thing called Last
It cries
Like a baby
In a cradle all night
It swings
It jives
I'll take your Last like I've done tonight
I kinda like it
Crazy little thing called Last


--------------------


----------



## Copchick

Early night for me. 4 a.m. comes too quick. Goodnight!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I feel your pain


----------



## the bloody chef

LAST night, I was waiting for the LAST train to Clarksville on my way to see the LAST Samurai. At long LAST the train arrived, and I took a long, LASTing look down the aisle of the LAST car. I happened to see the LAST of the red hot lovers getting his LAST kiss from the LAST lonely heart. It LASTed only a moment but seemed to LAST an eternity as they exchanged a LASTing glance and sighed their LAST breaths together, which seemed more of a LAST gasp. They disappeared into the everLASTing night as I strolled into the LAST Chance Saloon just in time for LAST call. I ordered a tall one and tried to make it LAST. I was the LAST man standing when the barkeep said he couldn't LAST any longer and threw me out at LAST. I caught the LAST train home to my house at the base of the LAST Lonely Mountain and began to watch that movie about LAST summer. Home at LAST.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Copchick

^ Yeah, what he said!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last-a-roonie!


----------



## Spooky1

Reclining in last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sipping warm milk at last


----------



## Moon Dog

Can't have warm milk without cookies!


----------



## the bloody chef

I just ate the _LAST_ Christmas cookie (a gingerbread zombie, btw):zombie:


----------



## Goblin

Sunday morning last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Top of the morning to ya!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Good Afternoon, Last!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I win!


----------



## Spooky1

The Ravens win and so do I!


----------



## Copchick

^ Oh that's painful! 

Last


----------



## Goblin

Late night last again!


----------



## Moon Dog

Early morning last, again.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## graveyardmaster

good evening LAST!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are we there yet?


----------



## Spooky1

I'm here, but where are you?


----------



## Copchick

I don't know, but the surroundings look familiar.


----------



## Moon Dog

Send up a flare if you get lost


----------



## Copchick

Third pass day in last. Nice.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did someone lose last again?


----------



## Spooky1

Is this it?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi, honey!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!!


----------



## scareme

I win! I win! I win!


----------



## graveyardmaster

scareme said:


> i win! I win! I win!


i win scareme!!!!!....last!


----------



## the bloody chef

Not so fast, GYM! I'm last!!!


----------



## Spooky1

Fast to last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Relaxing in last


----------



## Moon Dog

Relax away!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi, all!


----------



## graveyardmaster

the bloody chef said:


> not so fast, gym! I'm last!!!


muhahahahahaha!...last!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last is mine, all mine!


----------



## Copchick

Theft of last in progress.


----------



## scareme

Win!


----------



## Goblin

No, but you came close


----------



## Moon Dog

Not as close as you.


----------



## Copchick

Close, but no cigar for you MD.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Good Morning! Last!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hear an echo


----------



## Moon Dog

Better have that checked...


----------



## scareme

I hear a win.


----------



## Evil Andrew

This thing called Last, I just can't handle it
This thing called Last, I must get round to it
I ain't ready
Crazy little thing called Last

This thing called Last
It cries like a baby
In a cradle all night
It swings
It jives
I'll take your Last like I've won tonight
I kinda like it
Crazy little thing called Last


--------------------


----------



## the bloody chef

:googly: !tsal cixelsyd


----------



## Goblin

Friday morning last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Another Friday morning last


----------



## Copchick

Good morning!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Last and I have plans for the weekend!


----------



## graveyardmaster

last is mine,mine all MINE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

You may be wrong about that.....


----------



## graveyardmaster

RoxyBlue said:


> You may be wrong about that.....


RIGHT!!!!!!!!!....mine,mine all MINE!!!!!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Oh puh-leeezzzz!


----------



## Moon Dog

S'up?!?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nuttin'


----------



## Moon Dog

Word!


----------



## Moon Dog

Excel...


----------



## Moon Dog

Powerpoint...


----------



## Copchick

Point taken.


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!!


----------



## Spooky1

I Win!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yay for you! Oh, sorry...


----------



## the bloody chef

Just like the J'ville Jaguars- LAST!


----------



## N. Fantom

True, you where the last person to be last, but that didn't last very long. Now at long last, I am finally last


----------



## the bloody chef

dfklhfoiwhowngwovdnopwnfopwiwopnwopkvnpwicnwpkfnskv;
90jg3i5t0eieknpegjpeojhp0ijbpknrfpmnvbviivisbvibvibvivuwbiw
sksbivwbihbvsihvihvbciwhivvfdfdbdbdhetyjrrghgsrhrrgrtgrhrt
dvehsjgnrgsgrgsbdahgbrgsngnrgsrgnrgnrgsfghsghshrgnyjutyujt
czdbdbsshnhynfgmhmjjfgsgfnsrgnsyhjnssrgsntyuuumdjdhswtryk


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I'm last. hehehe


----------



## SPOOKY J

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## graveyardmaster

L.a.s.t.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Moon Dog

Morning!


----------



## graveyardmaster

last is mine,mine all MINE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## the bloody chef

llaassssstt


----------



## graveyardmaster

last again!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm back.


----------



## graveyardmaster

last post tonite....LAST!


----------



## Copchick

Ahem, last.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Rise up this morning
Log in with the risin' sun
Three little words (Last Post Wins)
Flash by my laptop
Singing sweet songs
I've won, you know it's true
Saying, This is my message to you-ou-ou

Singing Don't worry 'bout a thing,
'Cause every little Last will be mine all night
Singing Don't worry 'bout a thing,
'Cause every little Last will be mine all night






---------------------------------


----------



## scareme

I reggae into the win.


----------



## Spooky1

Watching the Ravens Broncos game and winning!


----------



## scareme

Win! Like the Packers are going to do tonight!


----------



## Moon Dog

Win!


----------



## Goblin

Sunday morning last!


----------



## Zurgh

Insomnia win


----------



## Copchick

Good morning peeps!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last! Gooooo Niners!!!


----------



## Moon Dog

Sunday morning last!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Last Post afternoon,
I'm just beginning to see, now I'm on my way
It doesn't matter to me, chasing Post Ho's away

Something, calls to me,
These wins are drawing me near, I've got to find out why
Those Last Post voices I hear, explain it all with a sigh

I'm looking at my posts, reflections of my mind
It's just the kind of thread to leave myself behind
So gently swaying through the fairyland of Last
If you'll just come with me you'll see the beauty of

Last Post afternoon, Last Post afternoon,


-------------------------


----------



## Zurgh

Rerun win


----------



## Copchick

Last post for the night. Goodnight!


----------



## Goblin

Starting out the week last!


----------



## the bloody chef

lasssttttssss!!!!!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Copchick

Good morning everyone!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Changed the oil in my car before posting last


----------



## graveyardmaster

last is mine roxy...LAST!


----------



## Spooky1

A quick stop to check on Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Looks okay to me


----------



## the bloody chef

I am now officially last. :xbones:


----------



## graveyardmaster

HA! HA!...not any longer!!!!!


----------



## Spooky1

The Colonies reclaim Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Good Night! Last!


----------



## Copchick

Good night, Spooky J!


----------



## Moon Dog

Good morning!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good morning, Ms Queen


----------



## Copchick

Good morning!


----------



## graveyardmaster

here to claim LAST!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Moon Dog

Here today, gone tomorrow.


----------



## Spooky1

Gone tonight, Moon Dog! Last is mine.


----------



## Evil Andrew

The forum streets are empty now
The Last Posts don't shine no more
And so my songs are way down low
Turning, turning, turning
A new song flows into my mind
The Last Posts haunt the daylight
Of every win that is alive
In my blue world

Last turns to stone
When you are gone
Last turns to stone
Turn to stone
Wins are comin' home
I can't go wrong


--------------------------------


----------



## the bloody chef

l.a.s.t. .


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Copchick

A yucky, slushy good morning!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Last again!


----------



## Copchick

Last post for the night. Goodnight folks!


----------



## Goblin

Last and I bid you goodnight


----------



## Moon Dog

Where ya been Goblin old boy?!?


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Good Morning, Last!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is it snowing yet?


----------



## Copchick

Nope, but it pretty darn cold out!


----------



## Goblin

I know it seems to good to be true to all of you........but I'm last!


----------



## the bloody chef

lastsal


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Last place is looking good


----------



## Moon Dog

Sure is...


----------



## scareme

Win!


----------



## Copchick

That's all in the past Scareme!


----------



## Zurgh

I'm from the future, then, win...


----------



## scareme

I'll take the win, Futureman. You can have it in the year 2020


----------



## Goblin

Last is like a boomarang.....it keeps coming back to me!


----------



## the bloody chef

last.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Two B or not two B, which is my apartment?

Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

While you figure it out, I'll B Last!


----------



## Copchick

Beautiful sunny Saturday in last.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Good afternoon Last!


----------



## graveyardmaster

good evening LAST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zurgh

Yesterday morning last...


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Sunday morning Last, the 12:23 in the a.m. variety.


----------



## Goblin

I'm last cause it's January 19th


----------



## the bloody chef

EllAyyEssTee.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## scareme

I start the day out by winning.


----------



## graveyardmaster

Winner!!!!!!!


----------



## Copchick

You mean loser GYM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## graveyardmaster

Copchick said:


> You mean loser GYM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


HHhhhmmm WINNER!!!....copchick....MUHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAA!


----------



## Moon Dog

Not so fast...


----------



## Spooky1

I win (Just like the Ravens)


----------



## Goblin

Starting out another week last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Short lived...


----------



## the bloody chef

Official Last Place Winner!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## graveyardmaster

w.i.n.n.e.r.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Now I win


----------



## graveyardmaster

i win...yay!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!!


----------



## scareme

I win! I win! I win! I win!I win! I win!I win! I win!I win! I win!I win! I win!I win! I win!I win! I win!I win! I win!I win! I win!I win! I win!I win! I win!I win! I win!I win! I win!I win! I win!I win! I win!I win! I win!I win! I win!I win! I win!I win! I win!I win! I win!I win! I win!I win! I win!I win! I win!I win! I win! I win! I win!I win! I win!I win! I win!I win! I win!
Now what's my prize?


----------



## Copchick

Your prize has got to be better than a nobel peace prize, Scareme.










Edit - Last post tonight. Night peeps!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Goodnight, CC!


----------



## the bloody chef

I'm Last! Now gimme my Nobel Peace Prize or I'll start blowin' up zombies!


----------



## Goblin

Great story. Sell it to Reader's Digest!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Hello all. Last!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

It's a beautiful day in the neighborhood ....of last!


----------



## graveyardmaster

here to claim whats mine..LAST!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last but not least


----------



## Spooky1

At least I'm last!


----------



## Copchick

For the most part, I would be last.


----------



## Goblin

Ohhhhhh? And which part would that be?


----------



## Moon Dog

The last part!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Good Morning, Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## graveyardmaster

L.a.s.t.


----------



## the bloody chef

Last And Standing Tall


----------



## RoxyBlue

Now I'm last and I'm sitting down


----------



## graveyardmaster

thanks for keeping my seat warm roxy!!!....L.A.S.T.


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!!! Oh Yeah!


----------



## Moon Dog

Good for you!

Wait...


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## graveyardmaster

Last is mine...all mine!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Give it up, dude


----------



## graveyardmaster

muhahhahahahaha!..last!


----------



## Irish Witch

Last Is mine allllllll minnnnneeeeeee


----------



## Moon Dog

Was all yours...


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!


----------



## the bloody chef

not no mo'! i be lassed!


----------



## Spooky1

Time for my win!


----------



## Copchick

Good night!


----------



## Goblin

Of course it's a good night........I'm last!


----------



## scareme

I win!


----------



## Goblin

No but you came close


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Copchick

Lastarino


----------



## RoxyBlue

Mwahaha!


----------



## graveyardmaster

muhahahahaha...last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Mmuuhahaha Last... Mmuhahahaha...*ouch*


----------



## graveyardmaster

marched my way into LAST!!!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Take a break. Last!


----------



## scareme

Win!


----------



## Zurgh

u!M or Win, which ever universe I'm in win...


----------



## Copchick

Earth time shows me last!


----------



## Spooky1

Transdimensional time rift win


----------



## RoxyBlue

Transmogrifying into last place


----------



## Goblin

Snowy night last


----------



## graveyardmaster

strolled into last..muhahahahahaha!!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

(trips Moon Dog and steals last)


----------



## graveyardmaster

thanks for keeping my seat warm roxy.....L.A.S.T.


----------



## Moon Dog

Regains his feet and takes last!


----------



## Copchick

Moocho lasto!


----------



## Moon Dog

Was last...


----------



## the bloody chef

Last.....for now!


----------



## graveyardmaster

sunday morning LAST!!


----------



## Spooky1

Good morning, last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Next morning last!


----------



## graveyardmaster

strolled into last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Afternoon! Last!


----------



## scareme

win


----------



## Zurgh

Thrift store win!


----------



## scareme

Winner! Winner! I'm not a beginner.


----------



## Copchick

Last post for the night. Don't let the bed bugs bite!


----------



## Spooky1

Waiting for Roxy to get home, Last!


----------



## the bloody chef

The Last of the Last!


----------



## Goblin

Last first and first to be last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good afternoon!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Good Evening! Last!!


----------



## Copchick

Last post for the night, going to check out more Stiltbeast Studios on Youtube.


----------



## the bloody chef

Last.
Again.


----------



## Goblin

Nope. You're just next to last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Next to next to last


----------



## Copchick

Good morning!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Good Morning Everybody! Last!!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Waiting for the bathroom to clear last


----------



## the bloody chef

Handing Roxy the can of air freshener last...


----------



## Copchick

Goodnight everyone!


----------



## Goblin

Here I am last again!


----------



## Moon Dog

Missed it by that much


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, me


----------



## Copchick

Nuh uh, me.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Ha Ha....I hate to say I told you so.....
But I am last.....I told you so!


----------



## Moon Dog

Sorry... what?


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Spooky1

A quick lunchtime win and now back to work!


----------



## the bloody chef

I. B. Lastagain


----------



## Moon Dog

Last-a-roonie!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Wait......that is just not right...........


----------



## scareme

Winner from the beginner (no I'm not a beginner, but it rhymes)


----------



## Copchick

the bloody chef said:


> I. B. Lastagain


TBC - That would be a good name on a stone! A permanent marker for last.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Tina...although you are my last pick.....I am last...
Sorry girlie girl!
Still loving you though.....


----------



## Goblin

Ahhhhh such a nice story........sell it to Reader's Digest!


----------



## Copchick

Good morning all!


----------



## Moon Dog

Yo!


----------



## the bloody chef

YoYo!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Yep! Last!!


----------



## scareme

I win! I win!


----------



## Copchick

You lose, you lose!


----------



## scareme

Ungh ungh


----------



## Goblin

Hi kids! I'm back and I'm last!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:me, me, me!


----------



## the bloody chef

Sorry, Punkin'....ur too nice to be last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Afternoon! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!


----------



## the bloody chef

L.
A.
S.
T.
:xbones:


----------



## Goblin

Sunday morning last


----------



## Copchick

Yes it is


----------



## Moon Dog

You can say that again.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## the bloody chef

superXLVIIlast_!!!_


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Copchick

Good evening!


----------



## Spooky1

Holding my breath during the last seconds of the game, last


----------



## Moon Dog

How'd that work out for you?


----------



## Copchick

Morning!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm baaaaaack!


----------



## Evil Andrew

I'm Last. It just doesn't feel right to _not_ put some lyrics up, though. Ive pretty much done every song on my MP3 player, and dont know what I could use.......


----------



## Copchick

Did you seriously go through all of your songs? You disappoint me Evil A. Surely you can scrounge up more. Or how about switching to nursery rhymes?


----------



## Evil Andrew

There once was a man from Nantucket
Who's ..........

Oh wait - thats a limerick : )


----------



## Goblin

Another late night last


----------



## Copchick

Good morning!


----------



## Moon Dog

Good morning to you too!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Good Morning! Last!!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## the bloody chef

le fin du post!


----------



## RoxyBlue

There once was a poster named Roxy
Who often was sly like a foxy
She posted like mad
Which made her feel glad
Because she was loaded with moxie


----------



## Moon Dog

And she was from Biloxi


----------



## Copchick

She drove a car that was a little boxy


----------



## the bloody chef

was her favorite dog a Doxie?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Last.


----------



## Copchick

No for long, JT. 

Goodnight everyone!


----------



## Moon Dog

C'ya!


----------



## Goblin




----------



## the bloody chef

das ende.


----------



## Goblin

Not just yet.


----------



## Moon Dog

How about now?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Now is a good time


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Afternoon! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Too late...


----------



## the bloody chef

Tasl.


----------



## Evil Andrew

But many that are first shall be last; and the last shall be first.


----------



## Moon Dog

And the last shall inherit the Earth


----------



## graveyardmaster

last


----------



## Moon Dog

Really?


----------



## Copchick

Not for you.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Kind of chilly in last place today


----------



## Zurgh

Warming up the win with fiery ambition... or a blow torch...


----------



## the bloody chef

getting ready for the blizzard last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Finally at home after a very long day last


----------



## Copchick

Put your feet up Moon Dog and enjoy next to last.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Have a beer while you're at it


----------



## Spooky1

Hi Honey


----------



## Goblin

I'm not high and don't call me Honey!


----------



## graveyardmaster

L.a.s.t.


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## SPOOKY J

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## the bloody chef

Snowing at last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

It's time for a Friday last


----------



## graveyardmaster

Friday last here!


----------



## Moon Dog

It's finally Friday last!


----------



## Copchick

Nice and warm, last.


----------



## scareme

Wiener!


----------



## the bloody chef

I B Last


----------



## scareme

Win, again.


----------



## Evil Andrew

At the Last it biteth like a serpent and stingeth like an adder....


----------



## Hairazor

Ouch! The end!


----------



## the bloody chef

Up to my knees in snow LAST


----------



## Moon Dog

Enjoy the snow last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Winning! Last!


----------



## CarolTerror

Tardy to the party, and LAST!


----------



## the bloody chef

Stopped snowing at LAST


----------



## graveyardmaster

saturday evening L.A.S.T.


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!!


----------



## Moon Dog

Not so fast last


----------



## Evil Andrew

Omega


----------



## Moon Dog

Lamda Lamda Lamda


----------



## Evil Andrew

Youra Tri-lam ?


----------



## Goblin

I can speak italian too........Ima Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Hola!


----------



## Copchick

Dia dhuit ar maidin!


----------



## graveyardmaster

Copchick said:


> Dia dhuit ar maidin!


you mean i"m last copchick....LAST!


----------



## Copchick

It says, Good morning. Oh yeah, I am last again.


----------



## graveyardmaster

muhahhaahhhahahhhaaaaa..not any longer...LAST!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Copchick said:


> Dia dhuit ar maidin!


Tá mé ólta : )


----------



## Copchick

Ha, ha! Good for you!


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Last again!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Cá bfhuil an leithreas?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you need to "go"?


----------



## Copchick

Down the hall to the left.

Lol, double post!


----------



## Moon Dog

Single, double, I'm still last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## graveyardmaster

last again!!


----------



## scareme

Win!


----------



## Moon Dog

Almost


----------



## scareme

I said WIN!


----------



## Moon Dog

You didn't have to shout...


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Now you two stop all this nonsense!


----------



## the bloody chef

Where's my puddin', last?


----------



## Copchick

Good evening!


----------



## Spooky1

The view from last is amazing.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Yes it is


----------



## N. Fantom

Sorry folks, but i'm last


----------



## Evil Andrew

And last of all he was seen of me also......


----------



## Goblin

I never share last with amateurs!


----------



## Moon Dog

Okie Dokie


----------



## the bloody chef

There once was a man who was last.
Who once again claimed to be last,
But as he soon grasped,
He no longer was last, 
Because, to me the torch has been passed!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

It's Howdy Doody time
It doesn't cost a dime
Just turn to channel nine
And wait for Frankenstein


And I win!


----------



## graveyardmaster

in your dreams roxy.....see i win!!


----------



## the bloody chef

Hey, Roxy, switch to Channel Thirteen, 
Because it's Fronk-en STEEN!

And I am last.


----------



## Copchick

the bloody chef said:


> ...Fronk-en STEEN!


Ha, ha, ha, ha!!!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## Spooky1

Last is mine!


----------



## Evil Andrew

I once was last , but now am found....


----------



## Goblin

Oh look, somebody just left last laying around!


----------



## Copchick

...so I better pick it up to be last.


----------



## Goblin

Too late! It's mine, all mine!


----------



## Moon Dog

And mine!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'll carry on from here


----------



## Moon Dog

Looks heavy, let me help.


----------



## scareme

You're such a gentleman, I'm not, I steal the win!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Take the last Train to Clarksville


----------



## scareme

You can take the last train to Clarksville, I'll be at the station, winning.


----------



## Copchick

I can be there by 4:30, last


----------



## scareme

I've made your reservation because I'm such a winner.


----------



## Copchick

Don't be slow, no, no, no, no, no, nooo.


----------



## scareme

Enough of this Monkeying around. I win.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Daydream Believer


----------



## SPOOKY J

Good evening! Last!


----------



## Goblin

Valentine's Day last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Copchick

My last on Valentine's Day


----------



## scareme

I'm a winning Valentine.


----------



## RoxyBlue

So am I


----------



## Evil Andrew




----------



## Moon Dog

Still last after all these years


----------



## scareme

Win


----------



## Goblin

Friday morning last!


----------



## scareme

Win


----------



## Moon Dog

Won


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Friday last!


----------



## graveyardmaster

last is best....thats why i"m last!!!!


----------



## Moon Dog

You're next to last


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!


----------



## scareme

win


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Me, last


----------



## Copchick

You were last, not anymore.


----------



## Evil Andrew

the last to bring back the king


----------



## Moon Dog

King of what?


----------



## Copchick

King of pain? Spain? the rain?


----------



## SPOOKY J

Good Morning! Last!!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Yup it is good morning when your winning. Last!


----------



## scareme

Win!


----------



## Evil Andrew

I don't know what to do here any more, without the Last lyrics. 
I really need tangents to go off on. : (


----------



## Copchick

Start back at the beginning Evil A. Do you need song suggestions?

I guess anything will suffice to say "Last".


----------



## Spooky1

The line ends here!


----------



## Goblin

Sunday morning last


----------



## Moon Dog

Lastamundo!


----------



## the bloody chef

Last-a-go-go!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## graveyardmaster

last......


----------



## Copchick

Last before dinner


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yay for me!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Ho hum won


----------



## Moon Dog

Last of the lasts


----------



## Copchick

My last post for the night. Goodnight folks!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Wiener


----------



## Moon Dog

Schnitzel


----------



## Copchick

Morning!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Evil Andrew

When


----------



## Copchick

Last post for the night.


----------



## scareme

I win!


----------



## Goblin

Not even close


----------



## Moon Dog

Missed it by that much


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sno-raining in last this morning


----------



## scareme

Winning with beautiful weather!


----------



## Goblin

Winning with lots of rain!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Gloomy day Last!


----------



## Copchick

You're right, Spooky J.


----------



## Evil Andrew




----------



## the bloody chef

I am back to last!


----------



## Goblin

I swiped last while you had your back to it!


----------



## Moon Dog

Following the Arnold lead...

I'll be last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good morning, haunt peeps!


----------



## Spooky1

Win!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Spent the last year Rocky Mountain way


----------



## Moon Dog

Win, lose, or last


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yest, I won at the same time you lost Last


----------



## Moon Dog

There can be only one... last


----------



## Copchick

...and that's me.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I beg to differ....


----------



## the bloody chef

I can't stand to see you beg, Roxy, so I'll be last!!!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last is as last does


----------



## Goblin

I love the smell of last in the morning1 Wait a minute.........

_That's NOT last!_


----------



## QueenRuby2002

I'm sick of snow!! Just had to get that out. Oh and Last.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Last is enjoying a cup of chocolate raspberry coffee with me


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Last said Timmy fell down the well again. I said leave the boy there for a couple hours maybe this time he will learn his lesson.


----------



## the bloody chef

Poor Timmy said he didn't want to be last anymore and climbed out of the well and asked me to take over for him.


----------



## Evil Andrew

the bloody chef said:


> ?..... to take over for him.


Over is in a different thread. Last.


----------



## Copchick

You're not last for long, it's my turn.


----------



## the bloody chef

Your service is no longer required! Have a beer for me last!


----------



## Evil Andrew

A pint of Last


----------



## Hairazor

Skol!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last as usual King Friday!


----------



## scareme

Do I ever get tired of winning? No.


----------



## Moon Dog

How about losing?


----------



## QueenRuby2002

This is the only thing I can win at last.


----------



## scareme

Win


----------



## RoxyBlue

Winninger


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Afternoon! Last!


----------



## scareme

Evil Queen! Didn't you see that I had already won? Sorry, but that makes you the looser.


----------



## QueenRuby2002

I win


----------



## scareme

Think again, I take the win!


----------



## Copchick

I did, and you lost.


----------



## QueenRuby2002

My win


----------



## Goblin

Weekend last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## scareme

Winning!


----------



## Moon Dog

Winning what?


----------



## the bloody chef

Ask not what winning last can do for you,
Ask what you can do for winning last!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:No need to ask when I am......


----------



## Evil Andrew

Left the seat up Last.........


----------



## Copchick

Looking forward to the next three days off, last!


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Woohoo it's warming up I might get some work done this weekend last.


----------



## Spooky1

Good night, last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## QueenRuby2002

My last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## QueenRuby2002

My last, he's a good last.


----------



## scareme

But he doesn't win.


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Says who?


----------



## graveyardmaster

Meee!!...last!!


----------



## scareme

I'm sorry QueenRuby. Are you getting so old you can't see it's me who's winning?


----------



## graveyardmaster

move over scareme....last is mine!!!


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Calling me old? Didn't we cover this that I could call you mom and get away with it.

Graveyard, I'm last it's the one thing I'm good at.


----------



## graveyardmaster

QueenRuby2002 said:


> Calling me old? Didn't we cover this that I could call you mom and get away with it.
> 
> Graveyard, I'm last it's the one thing I'm good at.


MUHAHAHAHAHAAAAA!!!....not sooo fast QUEENRUBY2002 you may be queen...but i"m king...LAST!!!!!!


----------



## QueenRuby2002

You can't be King because I'm still single so  and last


----------



## graveyardmaster

still last though....LAST!!


----------



## Evil Andrew

been out twice to shovel snow - Last


----------



## QueenRuby2002

I feel for you EA. I just decided to use 4 wheel drive and let spring shovel it. But I can do that cause I'm LAST!


----------



## Moon Dog

Me too!


----------



## QueenRuby2002

I'm Queen of Last


----------



## graveyardmaster

you can"t beeee...i"m LAST!!!!!


----------



## Moon Dog

Congratulations!

Wait...


----------



## QueenRuby2002

and keep Waiting...


----------



## Evil Andrew

Anticipation


----------



## QueenRuby2002

But maybe the rain isn't really to blame.... No it's last.


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!!!


----------



## QueenRuby2002

last


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last ... er!


----------



## QueenRuby2002

No mine


----------



## Evil Andrew

Land Mine Last Blast


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Still the best last you'll ever see.


----------



## Evil Andrew

You are indeed


----------



## Moon Dog

Si'!


----------



## QueenRuby2002

My last and thats the last of it so last.


----------



## the bloody chef

Lastalada!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last-a-roni!


----------



## Copchick

Good Monday morning!


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Good Monday Morning? Really? Wow someone spikes their coffee to be that happy. Eaither that or they took their pills Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## QueenRuby2002

No I'm last.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Day off last


----------



## QueenRuby2002

All my days are off last.


----------



## graveyardmaster

thanks for keeping my seat for me guys.....L.A.S.T.


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Get off my throne!! My last


----------



## graveyardmaster

your throne...me thinks its mine.....muhahahhahahaahhaaaaaa!....ohhhh and LAST!!!


----------



## QueenRuby2002

No it's mine. Last told me it was.


----------



## graveyardmaster

not any longer....last!


----------



## scareme

Guys! Guys! I'll take it.


----------



## QueenRuby2002

"mom!" Happy birthday to you happy birthday to you Happy Birth day dear Scareme but I'm still last!


----------



## MrGrimm

Boo! Last!


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Nope still last


----------



## graveyardmaster

good evening..last!


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Your in my spot!


----------



## scareme

Winning! It feels so right!


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Yha I feel it too.


----------



## graveyardmaster

last is mine,mine,all mine....LAST!!


----------



## QueenRuby2002

No mine. How many times do I have to tell you!!


----------



## scareme

Ruby, Ruby, Ruby won't you home?


----------



## QueenRuby2002

pay back


----------



## Evil Andrew

I have no idea how to follow that..........I feel like someone should be banned ........


----------



## QueenRuby2002

That is another game this game is I win.


----------



## Copchick

Funny, that's my game too.


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Yha but I'm bored so I have nothing better to do then check back and post often.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Hmmmm. Who wants one Last beer tonight ?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yuck:googly:


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Ewww no beer. Got any whisky?


----------



## Evil Andrew

QueenRuby2002 said:


> ^ Banned for never playing the game 'waterfall'


You play waterfall with whiskey ? No wonder I'm Last !


----------



## Copchick

Goodnight!


----------



## Spooky1

I've got the whiskey, where's QueenRuby.


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Damn I missed the Whisky. was on SOP chating.


----------



## Goblin

Another late night last!


----------



## Moon Dog

While you guys are discussing things, I'll take last.


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Have to get kid on bus last.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## MrGrimm

Hey hey HEY! last....


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Were the monkeys!

Okay so I read peoples post and sometimes what the have written puts songs in my head. I'm weird okay that is why I'm perfect in Last.


----------



## graveyardmaster

thanks for keeping my throne for me QR2002....LAST!


----------



## Copchick

MrGrimm said:


> Hey hey HEY! last....


It's about time you showed up.


----------



## graveyardmaster

last post tonite...last!


----------



## QueenRuby2002

My Throne! Last


----------



## Moon Dog

Sitting on my throne, last!


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Get off it's mine.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Last Throne Wins ?


----------



## QueenRuby2002

No I win.


----------



## Copchick

Last post for the night. Goodnight!


----------



## Moon Dog

Goodnight CC!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Goodnight, you Moonlight Ladies
Rockabye sweet baby James
Deep greens and blues are the colors I choose
Won't you let me go down in my dreams


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sweet dreams, EA


----------



## Moon Dog

Morning!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Evening!


----------



## Copchick

Sleepy time!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Buenas Noches, Last


----------



## Goblin

Whoever snatches last gets the last snatch last!


----------



## Moon Dog

What he said...


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:And then I come swooping in at 11:35 and claim last as my own...my very own....so lovely and fluffy...my lastie last Last....


----------



## scareme

Yeah, well I win.


----------



## graveyardmaster

last is mine,mine all mine....


----------



## Moon Dog

Sorry, you'll have to share


----------



## Evil Andrew

With me


----------



## Copchick

or without you.


----------



## scareme

I can't live...without a win


----------



## Evil Andrew

No, I can't forget this evening 
Or your face as Last was leaving


----------



## the bloody chef

I M Last Now


----------



## Moon Dog

Yay!


----------



## scareme

I win! OK I don't think the rest of you get the idea of this game. I win, so the rest of you can just quit playing. It's been fun, but the game is over now. Go home. I mean it.


----------



## Copchick

Mwah, ha, ha, haaa!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Mean while, as Copchick is Mwah, ha,ha,haaa ing

I win


----------



## Moon Dog

Dancing the night away


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## scareme

I win!


----------



## the bloody chef

Finished resting my eyes and back to drawing LAST.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I redraw last


----------



## Moon Dog

I see your last and raise you my last


----------



## Copchick

Four aces, Moon Dog. Looks like I win.


----------



## Moon Dog

Wild card, five of a kind!


----------



## Evil Andrew

I'd bet it all on a good run of bad luck
Seven come eleven and Last could be mine


----------



## RoxyBlue

Snake eyes last


----------



## Goblin

You can sigh
You can cry
You can pout
You can shout
You can frown
You can jump up and down............

And I'll still be last while you're making a fool of yourself!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Morning!


----------



## graveyardmaster

sorry moondog....your barking up the wrong tree...L.A.S.T...


----------



## scareme

Win


----------



## Copchick

Sleepy time. Goodnight!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good afternoon (at least on the east coast)


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!!!!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Last came from Providence, 
the one in Rhode Island


----------



## Moon Dog

Good evening last!


----------



## Goblin

Starting the week last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last, me bucko!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

It's a little cold and windy here in last place today


----------



## Copchick

The liquid pain killer has kicked in nicely. Better go now before I get too loopy and silly. Goodnight peeps!


----------



## Evil Andrew

I'd pay a buck to see CC gettin loopy and silly......


Last !


----------



## Moon Dog

Seconded

Last!


----------



## Goblin

Come and get it.................


----------



## scareme

Win


----------



## Goblin

You only made it to second place


----------



## scareme

I win, again.


----------



## the bloody chef

Time to make coffee at LAST!


----------



## scareme

Win, thanks, but I don't drink coffee. Besides I think I'll try to go to bed for awhile. Wish me luck.


----------



## Moon Dog

Luck, but I'm still last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

There might be snow it last tomorrow


----------



## Moon Dog

Last-a-roonie


----------



## Evil Andrew

w i n


----------



## scareme

No , I w i n


----------



## Copchick

Sorry, it's really me. Gotta go to sleep now, I don't think the snow fairies are gonna show up to clean off my car in the a.m. Night folks!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Park in the garage, next to my Last


----------



## the bloody chef

Rick Nash shoots....he scores! Rangers beating Flyers LAST!


----------



## scareme

I win, again!


----------



## the bloody chef

Not so fast! Rick Nash just scored _again_ LAST!!!!!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Who ordered pizza Last ?


----------



## scareme

Pizza? I thought I was ordering Girl Scout cookies.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Trefoils don't ever Last


----------



## scareme

Winning feels so right.


----------



## Goblin

Yeah, I think so too!


----------



## Moon Dog

Me three!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Snowball fight for last place!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!!!


----------



## scareme

Win!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nyuck, nyuck, nyuck


----------



## scareme

Win!


----------



## Goblin

What a pitiful little "win" Scareme! Let it fly................

WIN!


----------



## scareme

Just one more little win before I go to bed. Nighty night.


----------



## Moon Dog

Good morning y'all!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi, all!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Hey!!!


----------



## Moon Dog

Ho!!


----------



## Copchick

Yo!


----------



## Evil Andrew




----------



## scareme

Winner!


----------



## Moon Dog

Howdy... Doody!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ta da!


----------



## Moon Dog

Ta ta!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Ta ta's ?


----------



## Copchick

...and with that, good night everyone!


----------



## Spooky1

A worthy cause, and a win!


----------



## Goblin

I'm back to show all you next to lasters how it's done!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Twin win


----------



## Goblin

Evil Andrew said:


> Twin win


'

You just went into a tailspin!


----------



## scareme

Then I'll begin, again, with a win.


----------



## Goblin

Unfortunately for you, it's MY WIN!


----------



## scareme

I'll just take it back.


----------



## Copchick

Good morning peeps!


----------



## Moon Dog

Yo!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Blizzard Last !


----------



## Copchick

Probably not this kind of blizzard.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here we go
Walkin' down the street
Get the funniest looks from
Everyone we meet.....in LAST!


----------



## Spooky1

I Spring forward into Last!


----------



## Evil Andrew

RoxyBlue said:


> Here we go
> Walkin' down the street
> Get the funniest looks from
> Everyone we meet.....in LAST!


Monkees yes, Last no .......


----------



## Goblin

Once again I am last and you're not!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Good midmorning!


----------



## Spooky1

It's a beautiful day here in last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes, it is


----------



## Copchick

Goodnight last.


----------



## Evil Andrew




----------



## Goblin

Don't mind it I do!


----------



## scareme

Win


----------



## Goblin

And you almost made it too!


----------



## Moon Dog

Tell him what he's won Don!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good morning, Evil Queen!


----------



## Goblin

Good morning Roxy


----------



## Evil Andrew

You have to answer for Santino, Goblin. You fingered Sonny for the Barzini people. And Evil Andrew took Last.


----------



## Copchick

_Goblin: "Andrew, can you get me off the hook? For old times' sake?" / Andrew: "Can't do it Gobby"_

_..._and with that, goodnight folks!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Barzini is dead. So is Phillip Tattaglia. Moe Greene. Stracci. Cuneo. Today I settled all family business so don't tell me that you're innocent. Admit that I'm Last.


----------



## Moon Dog

Can't do it Andrew.


----------



## Goblin

Sooooo many people after MY last........and keep falling short of their goal!


----------



## Moon Dog

So what's one more?


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Last is raining heavily


----------



## Moon Dog

Sunny snow melting last here.


----------



## the bloody chef

Rain. Rain. Rain. More rain. Last.


----------



## Copchick

Goodnight everyone, sleepy time.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Don't be afraid. Come on, you think I'd make my sister a widow? I'm only going to borrow your Last.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Last sleeps with the fishes


----------



## Goblin

Hello all you next-to-lasters!


----------



## Moon Dog

What's up wanna be last?


----------



## Copchick

Why ask when I already am.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is it soup yet?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yum 

Who's making Last soup ?


----------



## Moon Dog

Last to make soup


----------



## Evil Andrew

No soup for you


----------



## the bloody chef

Why be first when I can be LAST!


----------



## Goblin

I'm last best and best at last!


----------



## Moon Dog

I'm last and that's that


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Evil Queen gets up earlier than I do, but I still win


----------



## Copchick

You had a good run, but my turn now.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Running on empty 
Running blind 
Running into the sun 
But I'm running behind 
Gotta do what you can just to keep your Last alive


----------



## Copchick

Yeah, I'm running on empty now. Sleepy time! 'night.


----------



## Moon Dog

Good mor'n y'all!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Howdy, Moon Dog!


----------



## HowlOween

Am I last?


----------



## RoxyBlue

No


----------



## Evil Andrew




----------



## Goblin

No No last either!


----------



## Moon Dog

But I am!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Good morning Last Post
The earth says hello
You twinkle above us
We twinkle below


----------



## Goblin

......and yet.......I'm still last!


----------



## Copchick

Yeah, me too.


----------



## Moon Dog

Me three!


----------



## Evil Queen

Top 'O the Mornin' to ya! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Happy Saint Paddy's Day last!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Saoirse na h- Eireann !


----------



## Goblin

Ending and beginning the day last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

It's trying to snow but not very successfully in last


----------



## Evil Andrew

When I win, I've won one Last


----------



## Goblin

But you haven't won........and I'm last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Sez who?


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Good Morning All!! Last!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

It's a beautiful day in last's neighborhood


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ heh heh - Mrs Rogers : )

Last


----------



## Goblin

Naw, you just like to give people that impression!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last I is!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Booya!


----------



## Moon Dog

Boo yourself!


----------



## Zurgh

Boo, whom?


----------



## Copchick

I like green eggs and ham
Sam I am


----------



## Evil Andrew

Say goodbye to all your pain and sorrow
Say goodbye to all those lonely nights
Say goodbye to all your blue tomorrows
Now you're standing in the light

I know sometimes you feel so helpless
Sometimes you feel like you can't win
Sometimes you feel so isolated
You'll never have to feel that way again

You are not alone
(You're also not Last)


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:But Little Shortcake...I am so the last....As a matter 'o Fact...I am the lasty last of the lasty lastest.....
So? Long story short....LAST!


----------



## Evil Andrew

How long, how long
Woman will you weep?
How long, how long
Last Post yourself to sleep


----------



## RoxyBlue

Roses are red
Grass is green
I'm the lastiest poster
You've ever seen


----------



## Goblin

LAST!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Office being painted in last place


----------



## Evil Andrew

I came home to an empty house
And I found your little note
"Don't wait up for me tonight"
And that was all Last wrote

Do you think I don't know that you're out on the town
With all of your Haunt Forum friends?
What do you do when you come up empty?
Where do you go when the posting ends?

And you were just too busy being fabulast
Too busy to think about Last
I don't know what you were dreaming of
Somehow you forgot about
And you were just too busy being fabulast, uh-huh


----------



## Goblin

Gee, now I can't get last to stop laughing!


----------



## Copchick

Good morning!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Yawn, good morning


----------



## Moon Dog

Morning, last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Pre-painting win!


----------



## Moon Dog

Pre Captain & Coke drinking win!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Somebody will outpost someone
Before the night is through
Somebody's win will come undone
There's nothin' we can do

Everybody wants to Last somebody
If it takes all night
Everybody wants to take a little chance
Make it win tonight

There's gonna be a Last Post tonight
A Last Post tonight, I know
There's gonna be a Last Post tonight
A Last Post, I know, Lord, I know


----------



## Hairazor

He's back with the lovely lyrics but not last!


----------



## Goblin

Another Friday night and I got last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good afternoon!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Goodnight America, how are you? 
Say don't you know me, I'm the one that wine 
I'm the train they call the City of Haunt Forum
I'll have won five-hundred Lasts when the day is done


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Hey America...I have 503 wins......


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Goblin

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol: Hey America...I have 503 wins......


And 504 losses!


----------



## Moon Dog

Win!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ah-wooooooo!


----------



## Copchick

Good evening folks!


----------



## Evil Andrew

You tell me you're thinking of winning
I'm saying that your Last's gone wrong
But darling let's both talk it over 
I've been posting too much way too long
Oh we both gettin' nowhere at all but together we stand divided we fall
Together we stand decided we fall 
together there's Last or there's no Last at all

Oh where did you think we were going 
Anyplace I could post would be wrong
But darling you know I'll be lonely
I've been lonely with Last way too long
Oh let's both win again and do all 
For together we stand divided we fall


----------



## Goblin

What is that? Your graduation speech?


----------



## Moon Dog

Something like that...


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Winner!


----------



## graveyardmaster

RoxyBlue said:


> Winner!


you may be the winner roxy but i"m LAST!!!!!!!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Spooky1

I think it's time for me to Win!


----------



## Goblin

Time's up!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Your right Goblin, times up, I win.


----------



## Moon Dog

Still last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Happy in last


----------



## Zurgh

Lemon curry win


----------



## RoxyBlue

Radioactive marmot win


----------



## Goblin

Zombie apocalypse last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Zombieland last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Bag of Cheetos for a mid-morning snack last


----------



## Moon Dog

Happy to be at home at last


----------



## RoxyBlue

Watching "Supernatural" last


----------



## Goblin

Why are you watching it last?


----------



## Moon Dog

Because last is as last does


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ready for the weekend but it's still only Thursday last


----------



## Goblin

Good Friday Last


----------



## Zurgh

Cake me win...


----------



## Goblin

While you're eating your cake I'll take last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Half my cup of coffee spilled on the counter while brewing last


----------



## Copchick

^ I hate when that happens.


----------



## Moon Dog

Me three...


----------



## Copchick

^ Goodnight Three!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Good nite CC


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Good mid-morning!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Hairazor said:


> Works for me


I'm winning my Last under my terms
I'm calling the shots, as far as I can see
I don't owe nobody nothing
I don't answer to a soul
might not work for you
but it works for me


----------



## Goblin

You just got laid off! 

The Easter Bunny has last in my basket this year!


----------



## graveyardmaster

easter last!!


----------



## Spooky1

Hippity Hoppity, Last is mine to stay!


----------



## Moon Dog

Now it's gone away!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Goblin said:


> The Easter Bunny has last in my basket this year!


those ain't Raisinettes : )


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:LAST!!!


----------



## Goblin

Evil Andrew said:


> those ain't Raisinettes : )


That wasn't my basket you ate them out of either!


----------



## Moon Dog

After Easter last!


----------



## Copchick

Last on April Fool's


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Been quiet for too long in last place


----------



## Spooky1

I'm last, no foolin' !


----------



## Moon Dog

Who's fooling who?


----------



## Copchick

Good night forum peeps!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Last needs coolin', baby, I'm not foolin',
Spooky and Moon Dog need some schoolin'
Way down inside, you know I'll win it,
I'm gonna take your Last
I'm gonna take your Last

Wanna Whole Lotta Last


----------



## RoxyBlue

The long and winding road that leads to this post
Will never disappear 
I've seen that road before it always leads me here 
Leads me to last place


----------



## Goblin

All that just to say LAST?


----------



## Moon Dog

Ditto!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

So far, So good, So Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Comfortable in last!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Come on now
I hear you're feeling down
I can ease your pain
Then I'll take your Last again

Relax
I'll need some information first
Just the basic facts
I know my win will hurt


----------



## Goblin

Nice story.........sell it to Reader's Digest!


----------



## Moon Dog

Think they'll buy it?


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Need more coffee last


----------



## Copchick

Super headache, goodnight.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sorry about the nose, CC



(and I'm last)


----------



## Evil Andrew

RoxyBlue said:


> Need more coffee last


Last Post feeling deep inside
Find a forum where I can hide
Silent Haunters crowding me
Sudden darkness but I can see

No Last tonight in my coffee
No Last tonight in my tea
No Last to stand beside me
No Last to run with me


----------



## Goblin

And the end of Plan B!


----------



## Copchick

Good morning forum peeps!


----------



## Goblin

Good morning Copchick!


----------



## Moon Dog

Howdy Doody!


----------



## DocK

Muahahahahaaaa


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## DocK

Guess again! Muahahahaaaaa :lolkin:


----------



## RoxyBlue

I guess I'm last now


----------



## Moon Dog

Guess again!


----------



## Copchick

My turn


----------



## Evil Andrew

To Everything (Turn, Turn, Turn)
There is a season (Turn, Turn, Turn)
And a time to every Last Post on Haunt Forum


----------



## RoxyBlue

And now it's my time to post last


----------



## Evil Andrew

No Last Post for you
On my way to better things
No Last Post for you
I'll find myself some wings
No Last Post for you
Distant roads are calling me
No time left for you


----------



## Moon Dog

Last is as last does


----------



## Spooky1

Last and goodnight!


----------



## Goblin

Last decided to stay up late like me!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## DocK

You'ld wish! Last, baby, last! Muahahahaaa


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## DocK

Never! Last :tonguekin:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are ya sure?


----------



## Moon Dog

Pretty sure...


----------



## Copchick

Yeah, what he said.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Copchick said:


> Yeah, what he said.


Yeah yeah, what'd I say, all right
Well, tell me what'd I say, yeah
Tell me what'd I say right now
Tell me what'd I say
Tell me what'd I say right now
Tell me what'd I say
Tell me what'd I say


----------



## Hairazor

That I am last?


----------



## morgan8586

Me last!!!!


----------



## Goblin

That's funny.........so am I!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Howdy Doody!


----------



## Copchick

He says he's last MD.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I am so last here


----------



## Zurgh

Lemon last win.


----------



## Moon Dog

Late night last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Copchick

Hold your horses pal, it's my last.


----------



## Night Watchman

Thought I dropby and do my best Charlie Sheen - Winning


----------



## Goblin

Another late night last!


----------



## DocK

At last, last :lolkin:


----------



## Moon Dog

Good morning last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sunny day and birds are singing in last


----------



## Moon Dog

Dark night and the werewolves are howling last


----------



## Goblin

Rainy night last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Here a last
There a last
Always a last
Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Evil Queen is always here before me, assuring I still take last


----------



## Spooky1

You've had last for 11 hours, time for last to move on to me!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Hey Spooky...I will take the worrisome bother out of your hands....you relax...I got this LAST....


----------



## RoxyBlue

Now I have it.....


----------



## Goblin

Yes but you fumbled the ball and now I have it!


----------



## Moon Dog

Interception!


----------



## Evil Queen

Touchdown!

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Still last after all these years.


----------



## DocK

It's been so long, last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

It's a long and winding road to last, but I made it


----------



## Copchick

Good night!


----------



## DocK

Good morning, good afternoon, good evening and... good last


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Time for a new last


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:If I were Evil A, I would come up with this beautiful song about being last...but unfortunately I am Pumpkin5 and in case you didn't know...my mind is just mushy pulp....I can only say...LAST....


----------



## Spooky1

Here in last I hear the sounds of wind chimes.


----------



## Moon Dog

Too late...


----------



## Evil Andrew

Spooky1 said:


> Here in last I hear the sounds of wind chimes.


Bang a gong
Last is gone 
Get it on


----------



## Copchick

Goodnight peeps.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Who gets to eat the Last peeps ?


----------



## DocK

Good mourning (yes, that's right)


----------



## Moon Dog

Morning!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hey, where's Evil Queen?


----------



## Evil Queen

Had a temporary melt down this morning, I'm back now.

Good Afternoon! Last!


----------



## Goblin

Weekend last for now.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## scareme

Win!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Copchick

Last-a-mundo!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes, yes, I am last


----------



## Moon Dog

Who? You?


----------



## Copchick

Yes, me.


----------



## DocK

No, me.


----------



## Moon Dog

Tis I!


----------



## Copchick

...said the fly.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Home at last


----------



## SPOOKY J

Hello y'all Last!!


----------



## scareme

I see your last, and raise you a win.


----------



## Monk

Last...I win!


----------



## Copchick

Not so fast, buster.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Mwahaha!


----------



## Monk

evil laugh or not, I win


----------



## Goblin

Goblin has returned and he be last!


----------



## DocK

I'll say it in Dutch: "Laatste"


----------



## Goblin

Shame you're only Next to lastste!


----------



## Copchick

^ Ditto!


----------



## DocK

au contraire... I'm still last


----------



## Moon Dog

Congrats!

Wait...


----------



## DocK

Woops ...


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Monk

Once again, my last post wins!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!


----------



## Monk

Last


----------



## RoxyBlue

Think you have this game all figured out, do you?


----------



## Monk

pretty much..
I keep on winning


----------



## RoxyBlue

And losing....


----------



## Monk

ha

and yet I win again


----------



## DocK

haha...

and yet you lose again


----------



## Goblin

You lost even quicker!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## DocK

Laster


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Monk

This is the last post


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, this is the last post


----------



## Monk

wrong

last post here


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last over here!


----------



## Monk

This post, being the last post, is the winning post and since this post is my post, the last/winning post; I win.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hmmm......


----------



## Spooky1

9 hours later and last becomes mine!


----------



## Goblin

And it's gone again too!


----------



## DocK

Tadaa... last


----------



## Goblin

DocK said:


> Tadaa... Next to last


Now you got it right!


----------



## DocK

Oh no... I was right before: last


----------



## Moon Dog

Last is as last does


----------



## Monk

Lastest


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Wishing I were home last


----------



## Monk

Last = win


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hey, that means I win!


----------



## Monk

INCORRECT, it is I who has won
thanks to this post being last


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Copchick

Liar, liar, pants on fire!


----------



## RoxyBlue

(aims a fire extinguisher at Copchick while taking last)


----------



## Goblin

Another victory for the Master Laster


----------



## DocK

last... muahahahahaaaa


----------



## Goblin

DocK said:


> Next to last... muahahahahaaaa


Muhahahahahahahahahahaha!


----------



## Moon Dog

What's so funny?


----------



## Ramonadona

Hehehe...keeping the dog at bay!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## DocK

Last


----------



## RoxyBlue

New last


----------



## Monk

newest last


----------



## Spooky1

Current last!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Up the creek without a Last, and swept away by the current ---


----------



## scareme

Last, Are you headed to Hauntcon, Evil A?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Sadly , no : (


----------



## scareme

Win


----------



## Goblin

You would have if I hadn't shown up!


----------



## scareme

Win, again.


----------



## Goblin

And I take it away from you once again!


----------



## Ramonadona

The real winner has arisen!


----------



## Moon Dog

Yes, he has!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Last likes me best


----------



## Copchick

So you thought.


----------



## Spooky1

Your last was short lived, CC.


----------



## Copchick

Yawn, goodnight all.


----------



## Evil Andrew

So I won't hesitate no more, no more
It cannot wait I'm sure
There's no need to complicate
Our time is short
This is our fate, I'm Last


----------



## Goblin

Ohhhhhhhh really?


----------



## Evil Queen

Where's Moon Dog?

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Time for a new last at last


----------



## Spooky1

Mind if I share last with you?


----------



## Copchick

Hip check Spooky1, my turn


----------



## Evil Andrew

Hand Check !


----------



## Goblin

Can you cash it?


----------



## Moon Dog

I like cash


----------



## DocK

Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Time for coffee and a muffin with last


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!!!


----------



## Zurgh

Second! Wait, what?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hello?


----------



## Evil Andrew

How are you ?
Have you been all right
Through all those lonely, lonely, lonely, lonely, lonely nights?
That's what I'd say
I'd tell you everything
And then I'd take yor winning Last.....


----------



## Spooky1

Packing up the kitchen here in last.


----------



## Moon Dog

Hola, commo estas?


----------



## DocK

Muy bien, gracias! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Were last...


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Hello Last!


----------



## Monk

last


----------



## Ramonadona

Me last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I win! Yay!


----------



## Moon Dog

Woo hoo!

Wait...


----------



## Copchick

It's all mine, mine I say!


----------



## Evil Andrew

As I reach for a peach
Take the win from behind 
Taking Last in San Tropez


----------



## Spooky1

Good night, last!


----------



## Goblin

Last and I bid you goodnight!


----------



## DocK

!tsaL


----------



## Ramonadona

Last and Good morning all!


----------



## Moon Dog

Howdy Doody!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good morning!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!!!


----------



## Evil Andrew

In the days of my youth
I was told what it means to win Last Post
And now I've reached that age
I've tried to take all those wins the best I can
No matter how I try
I find my way to the same old thread

Good times, bad times, you know I've had my share


----------



## Goblin

The ocean is deep
Space is vast
The heck with this poem
Cause I be LAST!


----------



## Moon Dog

Forever last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Apparently forever isn't as long as it used to be.

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Ramonadona

Last once again!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Lasty last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Copchick

No you're not.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Been winning Last Post 
for so long, it's not true
Wanted a forum, never bargained for you
Lotsa people talkin',
few of them know
Soul of Last Post was created below


----------



## Hairazor

Must mean me, last!


----------



## Goblin

Red Rover! 
Red Rover!
Send last on over!


----------



## Moon Dog

Roses are red
Violets are blue
It's me who's last
Not you


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Three day weekend coming up at last


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I win.


----------



## Copchick

Mine now.


----------



## Spooky1

Officer, do I need a license to have last?


----------



## Ramonadona

The winner has arrived!


----------



## Moon Dog

Yes, I have!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Now it's evening


----------



## Goblin

And now it's late night!


----------



## Moon Dog

I see that last was left for me!


----------



## Goblin

Sunday morning last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Morning!


----------



## Spooky1

Sunday afternoon, Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!!!


----------



## Ramonadona

Gonna start raining here... last


----------



## RoxyBlue

Rained earlier today at last


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Clear and a waning moon last....


----------



## Moon Dog

Monday morning last


----------



## RoxyBlue

Where's Evil Queen?


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Morning!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi, Moon (displaced from last) Dog!:jol:


----------



## Alkonost

and just as on Halloween Forum... I'm last yet again


----------



## Ramonadona

Lasting last!


----------



## Goblin

Another late night last for me!


----------



## DocK

Last


----------



## Moon Dog

Yes I am!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Good Morning All! Last!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Might as well do some work now


----------



## Moon Dog

Last as usual King Friday


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:I hate to yank this juicy bone out of your jaws Moondog...but I love a juicy bone....sorry....Last is MINE!!!


----------



## Copchick

Well you did for a brief time P5, but I'll take over from here thank you.


----------



## Moon Dog

I'm bbbbaaaaaaccckk!


----------



## Goblin

First last of May!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last last of May


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Happy May!


----------



## Ramonadona

May Day is Lei Day in Hawaii! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Still last


----------



## Spooky1

I'm last, but have no still.


----------



## Goblin

The still blew up last week!


----------



## Moon Dog

Glad I saved a few bottles...


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## DocK

Good afternoon... Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

But it's still morning here...


----------



## CrazedHaunter

its even earlier here


----------



## Moon Dog

Almost evening here...


----------



## Copchick

Last here.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

The one place I don't mind being last


----------



## Spooky1

Last is going to bed. Good night.


----------



## Goblin

Last decided to stay up with me instead!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last is up early with me


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sunny cool day at last


----------



## Copchick

Last post for the night


----------



## CrazedHaunter

I could last all night


----------



## Goblin

Too bad you didn't!


----------



## Copchick

It's a beautiful day in the 'burgh!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Morning!


----------



## Ramonadona

Morning lastly last!


----------



## Goblin

Sunday morning last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## scareme

Wiener!


----------



## Moon Dog

Chicken dinner


----------



## RoxyBlue

Subway sandwich win


----------



## Moon Dog

Monday morning win


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Copchick

Another beautiful sunny morning in last.


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi, all!


----------



## Ramonadona

Last...for a little while


----------



## Goblin

Last till someone makes it through the mine field!


----------



## DocK

Last


----------



## Goblin

DocK said:


> Next to Last


That's nothing to brag about!

Oh yeah.......What's up Dock?


----------



## Moon Dog

I am what I am and what I am is last


----------



## rottincorps

Here at LAST!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Good Morning!! Last!


----------



## DocK

Last


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good morning!


----------



## Spooky1

You've had last for 8 hours, my turn!


----------



## scareme

You've had your turn for 44 minutes, my turn.


----------



## Ramonadona

You've only had it for a minute...and if I were a lady...I'd wait...but...

I'm NO lady last!


----------



## Moon Dog

I'm no gentleman either


----------



## Copchick

Good night.


----------



## scareme

Good night Copchick. I need to head out to the garage and get something done.


----------



## Goblin

Another late night last!


----------



## DocK

Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Are you sure?


----------



## QueenRuby2002

I win!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Red Rover, Red Rover, let me come over


----------



## CrazedHaunter

last again!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Until I swooped in from nowhere! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Copchick

Not now, you're not.


----------



## Bone Dancer

neither are you


----------



## Goblin

Bad sinus headache from all the rain! Gonna take last and call it a night!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Sorry, not this time. hope you feel better. Hot tea maybe.


----------



## Ramonadona

I hate those sinus headaches. Hope you're feeling better soon, Goblin.


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is it soup yet?


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!


----------



## Copchick

Last-a-mundo


----------



## Spooky1

Lastiest!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last-a-roonie!


----------



## Goblin

Lastmaster last


----------



## Moon Dog

Last of the lasts


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Ramonadona

Soon to be Good Afternoon! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Why, yes, it is indeed afternoon in the winner's circle here


----------



## Bone Dancer

Thanks for keeping it warm for me Roxy.


----------



## Copchick

AKA - Lastblaster!


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Happy Friday...Last


----------



## Moon Dog

Lastenator!

I'll be back!


----------



## Goblin

Best of the last and last of the best!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Ramonadona

Good morning! Lastly last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Spooky1

A rainy afternoon in last.


----------



## Ramonadona

Windy day here last


----------



## Goblin

Mother's Day last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here I am!


----------



## Moon Dog

To save the day!

Moondog is here!


----------



## Ramonadona

Happy Mother's Day Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Copchick

Chilly night, last.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes, it is


----------



## Spooky1

Hi Roxy, mind if I take last?


----------



## Moon Dog

I'm sure she won't mind


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## scareme

Winner!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Agreed!


----------



## Moon Dog

Denied!


----------



## Ramonadona

Revived!


----------



## CrazedHaunter

I'm winning!!!


----------



## Goblin

Second place is not winning!


----------



## DocK

Neither is third...


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Hello all! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Mind if I cut in?


----------



## Goblin

Don't you think you've had my last long enough?


----------



## Moon Dog

Might I ask you the same question?


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!!!


----------



## scareme

Wiener!


----------



## RoxyBlue

chicken deener!


----------



## Spooky1

I'm hungry for some last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Guess you'll go hungry then...


----------



## Goblin

Thursday morning last!


----------



## Ramonadona

Ahhhhh...first cup of coffee last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Rahnefan

First last in long time but you know it won't last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ready to go home at last


----------



## Ramonadona

Am at home at last!!!


----------



## Copchick

Yawn, goodnight forum peeps! (Two more days until vacation!)


----------



## Ramonadona

Good morning last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last is as last does


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Things are quiet now in last place


----------



## Moon Dog

Yes they are...


----------



## Copchick

Ditto


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Woohoo! Last


----------



## Goblin

Starting the weekend off last!


----------



## Ramonadona

Early morning last!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Gosh, but I am good at being LAST!


----------



## Moon Dog

Needs work...


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Ramonadona

Good Afternoon Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I win!


----------



## Spooky1

Me too!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yay for us!:kisskin:


----------



## Rahnefan

That was really sweet. 

I'd be the LAST one to want to follow that.


----------



## Goblin

Sunday morning last!


----------



## Ramonadona

Back to work day last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Yo!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Last never looked so good on anybody else.....


----------



## RoxyBlue

It looks pretty good on me


----------



## Goblin

But it really looks great on me!


----------



## Ramonadona

Wearing it Last, no matter how it looks


----------



## Moon Dog

Last is so... last


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Mmmmmmmm....yes it is....


----------



## SPOOKY J

Good morning!!! Last!!!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Good Evening last!


----------



## Evil Queen

A surprise evening last attack!


----------



## Copchick

Whoa, you did a sneak attack, EQ! My turn though.


----------



## Ramonadona

Just hanging last


----------



## Spooky1

Last is a state of mind.


----------



## Moon Dog

Mind over last...


----------



## Goblin

I'm last! I'm last! I know it's too good to be true but I'm last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Yes, it was too good to be true...


----------



## Goblin

Still is!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good morning!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Once upon a time.....LAST.....


----------



## SPOOKY J

Ummm Yeahh......Last!!!


----------



## Moon Dog

Where?


----------



## Ramonadona

Here!


----------



## Copchick

Good evening!


----------



## Ramonadona

Still lurking last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Ditto...


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Three day weekend in sight of last


----------



## Ramonadona

No work for a least a couple months last!


----------



## scareme

Win


----------



## Moon Dog

Congrats!


----------



## Rahnefan

Maybe last


----------



## Goblin

Maybe......but......wellllllllll........Not a chance buster!


----------



## rottincorps

I'm back in Last.....so I win


----------



## Moon Dog

Wait just a minute there


----------



## Copchick

Wrong, Moon Dog. I am Queen of everything, most of all being last.


----------



## Ramonadona

At last...LAST


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Birthday last!


----------



## scareme

Sorry Birthday Girl, Win!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Ni Hao - Last


----------



## Copchick

^ Well, look who's back. Move over Evil A, you're in my spot.


----------



## RoxyBlue

So are you


----------



## Spooky1

Out, damn'd spot! out, I say!—One; two: why, then
'tis time to do't.—Hell is murky.—Fie, my lord, fie, a soldier, and
afeard? What need we fear who knows it, when none can call our
pow'r to accompt?—Yet who would have thought the old man to
have had so much blood in him?


----------



## Rahnefan

First last today


----------



## Goblin

It's 2:15 am and there isn't a soul in the place but last and I!


----------



## Ramonadona

Maybe you should look again! LAST


----------



## Goblin

Then you should buy the next round!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Copchick

Time to go read a few chapters. But last again.


----------



## Goblin

Memorial Day weekend last!


----------



## scareme

Win!


----------



## Goblin

And I returened and ruined it for you!


----------



## Copchick

Winner, winner, chicken dinner!


----------



## ERVysther

Sorry, your goose is cooked!


----------



## Ramonadona

Mid-morning memorial last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## highbury

I'm back! Thank you for watching over my last, but I'll go ahead and take it now.


----------



## Goblin

Sunday morning last!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Sunday mid morning LAST....


----------



## Ramonadona

Last last lastly last!


----------



## Evil Andrew

You can dance
Every dance with the guy
Who gave you the eye
Let him hold you tight

You can smile
Every smile for the man
Who held your hand
'Neath the pale moonlight

But don't forget who's taking you home
And in whose arms you're gonna be
So darlin'
Save the last post for me


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'll save the next-to-last post for you


----------



## Goblin

You two can share it!


----------



## scareme

I win!


----------



## Goblin

Naw, I haven't left yet!


----------



## Ramonadona

Dropping in just to take last spot from Goblin!


----------



## Goblin

Taking it is one thing........keeping it is another!


----------



## Copchick

Memorial Day in last


----------



## Bone Dancer

Whats goin on here?


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Morning!


----------



## Ramonadona

Good afternoon last!


----------



## highbury

Better evening last!


----------



## Copchick

Hey, Highbury! It is a good evening.


----------



## Evil Andrew

See it with your eyes;
Earth re-energized
By the sun's rays every day.
Take a look out there,
Planets everywhere.

When the sun goes down,
And the clouds all frown,
Last has begun for the sunset.


----------



## Moon Dog

Too wordy... Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Good Morning All! Last!!


----------



## Ramonadona

Good Morning to You! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Early evening last


----------



## RoxyBlue

Step aside


----------



## Goblin

Cause I'm coming through!


----------



## Moon Dog

Okie dokie


----------



## Ramonadona

Me too!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Waiting on thunderstorm last


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!!!


----------



## Copchick

Goodnight folks!


----------



## Spooky1

Good night and good last!


----------



## highbury

Sleep tight and don't let the bedbugs last.


----------



## Goblin

Goblin has come for last and none shall stop him!


----------



## Moon Dog

None shall pass!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Time for a new last


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Winner, Winner, chicken dinner!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Yummy!! Last!!


----------



## Moon Dog

Mmmm... chicken...


----------



## Copchick




----------



## highbury

All that win for 5 cents!!!


----------



## Moon Dog

And counting


----------



## RoxyBlue

Counting is done


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last! Well at least here it's still morning.


----------



## Moon Dog

It has to be morning somewhere...


----------



## RoxyBlue

Actually it's almost evening.....:jol:


----------



## Goblin

First last of June


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Top of a June morning to ya!


----------



## Spooky1

Moon Dog, you've had last for half the day, my turn!


----------



## Goblin

Sunday morning last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Me now!


----------



## Evil Andrew

It's been such a long time,
I think I should be postin
And Last doesn't wait for me,
It keeps on rolling.
Sail on,
On a distant forum
I've got to keep on chasing Last Post
I've gotta be on my way


----------



## highbury

Time for the Sunday night last...


----------



## CrazedHaunter

My turn to be last


----------



## Goblin

You're about to have your evening ruined for you!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Almost lunch last


----------



## Evil Andrew

Well, I heard some people talkin' just the other day
And they said you were gonna put Last on a shelf
But let me tell you I got some news for you
And you'll soon find out it's true
And then you'll have to eat your lunch all by yourself
'Cause I'm already Last


----------



## Moon Dog

Is that right?


----------



## Moon Dog

Still last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

(slides into last place when no one is looking)


----------



## Moon Dog

Apparently, you weren't looking either.


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!


----------



## Goblin

Another late night last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## RoxyBlue

(hip checks Moon Dog)


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Early evening last!


----------



## Copchick

Early night for me folks, good night.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Goodnight Last Post, it's time to go
Goodnight Last Post, it's time to go
I hate to Leave you, but I really must say
Goodnight Last Post, Goodnight


----------



## highbury

No lyrics.

Just last.


----------



## Goblin

Mister Goblin was on a forum,
Ee i ee i oh!
And on that forum he had last,
Ee i ee i oh!
With a last-last here,
And a last-last there

Here a last, there a last,
Everywhere a last-last
Mister Goblin has last
Ee i ee i oh!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Rose are red
Note pads are yellow
Taking last place
Is cool like Jello


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!!!


----------



## highbury

The last last.


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Goblin

Rainy night last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ready to start the weekend at last


----------



## Moon Dog

Ditto!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Now there's no time left to borrow
Is there gonna be anything left? Only Last Post
Maybe, maybe tomorrow, maybe tomorrow


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Copchick

Goodnight folks!


----------



## Goblin

Sunday morning last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Goblin

Another late night last


----------



## Bone Dancer

sorry, not this time


----------



## Goblin

Ya think so, do you?


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## DreadKnightswife

I win!


----------



## RoxyBlue

So do I!


----------



## Bone Dancer

not


----------



## Copchick

Skooch over BD


----------



## Haunt2530

I Win, I'm last


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!


----------



## Spooky1

Time for me to return to last!


----------



## Goblin

Last and I have a past that is vast, yet went by so fast!


----------



## Bone Dancer

I have no clue what he is talking about, but I win.


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Good Morning!! Last!!


----------



## Haunt2530

I don't think so. Last!


----------



## Spooky1

I share my Shingles with Last. Beware!


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Last


----------



## Bone Dancer

almost, but not...


----------



## highbury

quite...

last.


----------



## Goblin

Mid week last


----------



## Moon Dog

Midweek, I remember those classes.

Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good morning, my peeps!


----------



## Bone Dancer

nap time


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Howdy Doody!


----------



## Copchick

Hey Moon Dog!


----------



## Bone Dancer

me next


----------



## Evil Andrew

I'll shine up the old brown shoes
Put on a brand new shirt
I'll get home early from work
If you say that you Last me


----------



## Copchick

Late night. Good night forum folks!


----------



## Goblin

All the friendly forum folks bid you goodnight! Don't let the bedbugs bite!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

It's good to be last


----------



## Moon Dog

Yes it is...


----------



## Goblin

Oh no.......it's..........Friday the 14th!


----------



## Moon Dog

:eekin:


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi, Evil Queen!


----------



## Moon Dog

Hola!


----------



## Copchick

Dia dhuit!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## highbury

Saturday Night Last


----------



## Evil Andrew

Another Saturday Night and I ain’t got nobody,
I got some money ‘cause I just got paid.
Now how I wish I had someone to talk to,
I’ll take Last Post today


----------



## Goblin

Try to take it away from me and it will be your last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Happy Father's Day! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!


----------



## Spooky1

Sunday Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Late Sunday last


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Even later Sunday LAST......ha, ha, ha.....


----------



## RoxyBlue

Mwahaha!


----------



## Copchick

Just before midnight EST, last.


----------



## Goblin

Then the lights went out and a shot rang out! When the lights came back on
LAST lay dead on the floor! 

One of you is a murderer!


----------



## Moon Dog

It was Col. Mustard in the study with the rope


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## highbury

Good afternoon! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

But it's not noon yet....:jol:


----------



## Copchick

End of a beautiful day in last.


----------



## Moon Dog

Ditto...


----------



## Goblin

Sorry Ditto but I'm taking last away from you!


----------



## Moon Dog

Right back at'cha!


----------



## Copchick

Hey atcha, I'm last.


----------



## Goblin

I'll take it from you Ima


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## highbury

Lastest!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Really?


----------



## Copchick

Sad last.


----------



## SPOOKY J

Cheer up!! Last!!


----------



## Moon Dog

CC, why sad last?


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is it Friday yet?


----------



## Moon Dog

Wait, let me check... reports say no, it's not Friday yet.

Chances are favoring that tomorrow will indeed be Friday.


----------



## RoxyBlue

So, Moon Dog, we meet again....


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!!!


----------



## Copchick

My turn!


----------



## Moon Dog

Ride is over, back to the end of the line please!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Hey what's that!?!? ..... Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

So it is


----------



## Goblin

Friday morning last


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!


----------



## highbury

End of the work week LAST!!


----------



## Spooky1

Watching Zombieland from last.


----------



## RoxyBlue

First rule of taking last is cardio


----------



## Moon Dog

With Zombies, you just need to be faster than the guy next to you...


----------



## Goblin

First last of Summer!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## scareme

My first win in two weeks!


----------



## Goblin

Too bad it didn't last very long!


----------



## scareme

Longer than yours.


----------



## Goblin

Don't think so!


----------



## scareme

Yahaa


----------



## Goblin

YooooooHooooooooo


----------



## scareme

Last win, then I'm going to bed. Night Gobby.


----------



## Goblin

Good night Scareme!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Morning to you too! Last!


----------



## scareme

I just love winning. Prize please.


----------



## Moon Dog

Did you say whining or winning?


----------



## Copchick

I'll take some cheese with that whine, please.


----------



## Moon Dog

What kind of cheese would you like?


----------



## Goblin

Is that LAST year's cheese?


----------



## Copchick

Scooping up a little overtime today, may as well be last here.


----------



## Bone Dancer

nope , sorry


----------



## Moon Dog

It's the best cheese in the LAST hundred years!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hot today at last


----------



## Bone Dancer

To hot for me thou


----------



## Moon Dog

Still last after all these years...


----------



## scareme

Weiner!


----------



## Evil Andrew

You can play the game, and 
You can act out the part
But you know I'll take Last Post from you

Tell me how can you stand there 
With your one word posts
Afraid of Evil Andrew ?


----------



## scareme

You want more than one word? Weiner, weiner!


----------



## Goblin

OMIGOD! A whining weiner from Wisconsin!


----------



## scareme

Hey! This whining weiner is from Iowa.


----------



## Goblin

Why does it say Oklahoma?


----------



## Moon Dog

To throw people off her trail...


----------



## highbury

While you all figure that out, I will proceed with the WIN...


----------



## Copchick

Not so fast young man.


----------



## GKling

What are the rules for this game?
I'm new here, so I'll understand if nobody ever responds...


----------



## scareme

The last person who posts, wins the game. But since we continue to post after each other, so far no one has really "won" forever. But that doesn't stop us from trying. For instance, if I post "Win" right now, and there is a Zombie Apocalypse today, I would be the all time winner. Join us if you like, but be fore warned, I will win this game. So you might not eve want to waste your time. Just saying. By the way, welcome to the game.


----------



## Copchick

Past my bedtime, g'night folks!


----------



## Evil Andrew

A long, long time ago
I can still remember
How Last Post used to make me smile
And I knew if I had my chance
That I could make that Last Post last
And maybe they'd be happy for a while.....


----------



## Goblin

The lasts are coming thick and fast tonight!


----------



## scareme

win


----------



## Goblin

What else can I say but NO!


----------



## Moon Dog

Say no to last


----------



## scareme

Weiner!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!!!


----------



## Moon Dog

Tsal!

Wait... reverse that...


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Afternoon! Last!


----------



## scareme

Win


----------



## highbury

Win Win.


----------



## Copchick

Win x 3


----------



## Evil Andrew

Thanks for the Last that you've given me
The memories are all you will find
And now that we've come to the end of the forum
There's something I must say out loud

You're once, twice.........


----------



## Hairazor

3 times last!


----------



## Goblin

You mean 3 times last lost!


----------



## Copchick

Thursday in last


----------



## Goblin

Last to be last and last fast and a fast last lasts and lasts!

Say that 4 times as fast as you can!


----------



## Moon Dog

Don't have to because I'm last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Chewing gum at last


----------



## Moon Dog

Fast last!


----------



## Goblin

My fast lasts are faster!


----------



## Moon Dog

Wanna see it again?


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Frightmaster-General




----------



## RoxyBlue

You've been away too long


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!!!


----------



## highbury

...for 12 minutes. And then I swoop in for the WIN.


----------



## Goblin

Then I swoop in for the kill!


----------



## Copchick

First Saturday morning last (EST)


----------



## Goblin

Actyally......mine was at 3 am!


----------



## Bone Dancer

5:25 am


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Frightmaster-General




----------



## Moon Dog

Pictures are worth a thousand words...

But after all that talk, I'm still last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

My turn


----------



## morgan8586

Me last!


----------



## Evil Andrew

RoxyBlue said:


> My turn


To every haunter - turn, turn, turn 
Here on the forum - turn, turn Turn
And a time to every Last Post, under Heaven


----------



## highbury

Turn back, all ye who enter here
For I am LAST.


----------



## Frightmaster-General




----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Morning! Last!


----------



## Spooky1

Evening last!


----------



## Bone Dancer

late night last !!!!


----------



## Moon Dog

Even later evening last post


----------



## Goblin

The latest evening post of all!


----------



## Moon Dog

Good morning last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## highbury

Good (later) morning last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Early evening last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Watching Warehouse13 at last


----------



## Bone Dancer

Last post of the day


----------



## RoxyBlue

One more....


----------



## Goblin

Last, last, last........and last yet again!


----------



## scareme

Win


----------



## Goblin

Yes I did!


----------



## Moon Dog

Me too


----------



## Copchick

Step aside Moon Dog, it's my turn.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

So let's post, the last post
Let's post, the last post
Let's post, this last post tonight


----------



## Bone Dancer

Do you have music to go with that?


----------



## scareme

No, but I have awin to go with it.


----------



## highbury

But I have the win on vinyl!!


----------



## Moon Dog

I'm first at being last!


----------



## Goblin

And you would have made it too if it wasn't for those meddling kids! Oops! My mistake! That was Pumpkin5 and Scareme!


----------



## Moon Dog

Kids? What kids?


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Feels like the end of the week last


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last...


----------



## Copchick

Oh Spooky J, it's mine now.


----------



## Moon Dog

Was yours...


----------



## Goblin

Fourth of July Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Happy Independence Day! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I win!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last....


----------



## Goblin

That's amazing................So am I!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Frightmaster-General




----------



## RoxyBlue

Non-Futurama win!


----------



## SPOOKY J

A Win at Last!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Last keeps on slipping slipping slipping into the future.


----------



## Copchick

You must be clairvoyant


----------



## Goblin

Who's Claire Voyant?


----------



## SPOOKY J

Win!


----------



## Spooky1

Watching the Original Star Trek while I win.


----------



## Goblin

LAST!


----------



## Evil Queen

Better late than never! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Still last!


----------



## Goblin

You still just blew up and I'm last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Rebuilt and still last


----------



## Copchick

Sunny morning last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Cooling my heels at last


----------



## Bone Dancer

just setting there won't do it

I' last


----------



## Moon Dog

Heeeeerrrree'ssss last!


----------



## Goblin

Nawwwww, it's just ME!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## highbury

15th straight day with rain WIN!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here comes the sun.....


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

That's what she said


----------



## Goblin

Roses are red
Violets are blue
Last sticks with me
Just like glue!
So don't go Boo Hoo
I'll tell you what you can do............

NOTHING!


----------



## Moon Dog

Are you sure?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm sure I'm last


----------



## highbury

Are you really sure?


----------



## Evil Queen

Gotta post quick before I lose the internet again. Last!


----------



## Copchick

Stormy last


----------



## Evil Andrew

Haunters on the forum, Haunters on the forum
Into this thread we're born, into this post we're thrown
Like a grave without a bone, a haunt actor out on loan
Riders on the storm


----------



## Moon Dog

Look! SQUIRREL!

Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Look! Godzilla just ate the squirrel!


(last)


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol::zombie:Zombie Last:zombie:


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!!


----------



## highbury

Five o'clock last!!


----------



## Copchick

Sleepy time...'night peeps!


----------



## Spooky1

Goodnight CC


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## highbury

Friday morn' WIN!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sometimes last is best


----------



## Copchick

...and that best is last.


----------



## SterchCinemas

I have returned as LAST! Muahahaha


----------



## Evil Andrew

Monday morning you look so fine 
Friday I got Last Post on my mind 
First you post here, then you fade away 
I can't go on winnin this way 
I got nothing but Last from you 
So tell me what you really wanna do


----------



## Moon Dog

Rock on!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!


----------



## Copchick

A beautiful evening in the 'burgh, last.


----------



## Moon Dog

Right you are CC!


----------



## Goblin

THIS will give you some idea how the weather has been around here lately..............










Oh yeah..........LAST!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Good evening, last!


----------



## Goblin

Starting out the week last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Short lived


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## highbury

Monday morning LAST!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Indeed!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Good Morning Last!


----------



## Evil Andrew

You see I've been through Haunt Forum on a horse with no name
It felt good to win Last Post again
On the Forum, you can't remember your name
'Cause there ain't no Last for to give you no pain


----------



## Spooky1

We have kitchen counters at "LAST"!


----------



## Goblin

My collection of last is vast cause I snatch last fast like I've done in the past!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last, it's a hit
Don't give me that do good BS
Keep your hands off of my last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Last Post with Mary Jane
One more time to kill the pain
I feel haunters creepin' in
And I've won Last Post again


----------



## Goblin

Evil Andrew said:


> Last Post with Mary Jane
> One more time to kill the pain
> I feel haunters creepin' in
> And I've won Last Post again
> Or at least till Goblin gets here!


I'm here!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## highbury

Good day! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Ditto...


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

At long last a lasting last


----------



## SPOOKY J

Hey! Last!!!


----------



## Moon Dog

How you doin'? Last!


----------



## Goblin

Last said he was doing just fine how that I'm here!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!


----------



## Evil Andrew

I went to a forum party
To reminisce with my old friends
A chance to share old memories
And take their Last again


----------



## Hairazor

EvilA, I always enjoy your "last" posts, but, I am last


----------



## Goblin

Hairazor said:


> EvilA, I always enjoy your "last" posts, but, Goblin is the greatest laster of them all!


You tell em Hairazor!


----------



## Copchick

Step away from last! Step away with your hands up! Last is mine now.


----------



## highbury

Another rainy morning last...


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Evil Andrew

It's getting late have you seen my mates
Ma tell me when the haunters get here
It's seven o'clock and I want to rock
Want to take Last Post outa here


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Ahem.... Here is my song...
Last is my calling, last is my song,
Being last is my privilege and I'll never be WRONG...


----------



## Goblin

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol: Ahem.... Here is my song...
> Last is my calling, last is my song,
> Being last is my privilege and I'll never be WRONG...


......and then Goblin came sneaking along
P5 blinked and last was gone.......
It gave her quite a fright
to have last stolen from her in the dead of night!
So moan and groan
Scream and shout........
But you'll never keep last
As long as the Goblin is about!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Watching "Property Brothers" at last


----------



## Evil Andrew

Last, Last, everywhere a Last
Blockin' out the scenery, breakin' my a$$
Win this , don't post that, can't you read the sign?


----------



## Hairazor

The sign says I am last!


----------



## Copchick

My sign says, "Queen of Last"...


----------



## Bone Dancer

Not tonight


----------



## Evil Andrew

I'm out on the Forum
I'm walkin' the line
Don't you tell me 'bout your Last Post order
I'm try'n' to change your win into mine


----------



## Spooky1

Goodnight Last!


----------



## Goblin

Lock up your lasts, lads and lassies, for the Goblin be prowling about!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi, Moon Dog!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: It's a 'nooner last!


----------



## Moon Dog

It's a "quickie" last...


----------



## Evil Andrew

Gonna find Haunt Forum, gonna post it right
Gonna grab some quick Last Post Delight
My motto's always been "When it's right, it's right."
Why wait until the middle of a cold, dark night?


----------



## Copchick

Moon Dog said:


> It's a "quickie" last...


Get it any way you can Moondog...last that is.

But step aside Evil A, it's my turn now.


----------



## Evil Andrew

EA's steppin' into the twilight zone
The thread is a madhouse,
Feels like being cloned
My Last Post's been moved under moon and star
Where am I to go, now that I've gone too far?


----------



## Spooky1

No Golden Earrings, but Last is mine


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Last


----------



## Goblin

I be last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## highbury

Another rainy morning last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm here now, so you can all go home


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!


----------



## scareme

Win


----------



## Evil Andrew

If I didn't care
Would it be the same?
Would my every post
Begin and end with just your win ?
And would I be sure that this is Last
Beyond compare?


----------



## Goblin

Evil Andrew said:


> If I didn't care
> Would it be the same?
> Would my every post
> Begin and end with just your win ?
> And would I be sure that this is Last
> Beyond compare?


Too many lasts has taken it's toll on Andrew!


----------



## scareme

Weiner!


----------



## Goblin

Last post tonight! Good night all!


----------



## Moon Dog

Good Morning, last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## scareme

Win!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Winning while dogs sleep at last


----------



## Evil Andrew

Wash away my troubles, wash away my pain
With Last Post in Shambala
Wash away my sorrow, wash away my shame
With the Last Post in Shambala


----------



## Copchick

There goes Evil A. getting a little help from Three Dog Night. Sorry bud, this last is for me.


----------



## highbury

This bud is for YOU, but this last is for ME!


----------



## Moon Dog

Save the last last for me.


----------



## Goblin

Past lasts are just lasts in the past and you just went past last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Right...


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Good Evening last!


----------



## Spooky1

I see Last in my future


----------



## scareme

And I win!


----------



## Zurgh

THAT win was only a model, this one here is the real one...


----------



## Moon Dog

Which one?


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Time for a break and a win!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Breaks over, lol


----------



## Moon Dog

Everyone back on their heads...


----------



## highbury

Friday night win!


----------



## Pumpkin5

highbury said:


> Friday night win!


:jol: Friday night winnerer....(wait...what???)
Ha ha....whatever....I am last!


----------



## Goblin

The Goblin has returned and no one's last is safe tonight!


----------



## scareme

I love being a weiner, I mean winner.


----------



## Goblin

You can be a Winning Weiner!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Copchick

NOT a weiner, I mean a winner, er well he is a Weiner but not a winner.


----------



## awokennightmare

Did I win!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!!!


----------



## Spooky1

Lastiest!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## Goblin

Sunday morning last!


----------



## Evil Andrew

The news is out - all over town
That you've been seen - a-postin' 'round
I know that I should leave, but then
I just can't go - til I win again

This heart of mine - could never see
What everybody knew but me
Just trusting you - was my great sin
What can I do - you win again


----------



## Hairazor

Yes I do!!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## awokennightmare

Last, last, last for now!


----------



## Pumpkin5

awokennightmare said:


> Last, last, last for now!


:jol: Yes, sadly you get booted to the curb, cuz everyone knows I am last!


----------



## awokennightmare

But here I come again! LAAASSSST!!!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## scareme

Win!


----------



## awokennightmare

Last atlast!


----------



## scareme

Win, again.


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Spooky1

Taking a day off in Last.


----------



## awokennightmare

Back to last!


----------



## Goblin

Another late night last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last is as last does


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Mornin', all!


----------



## Goblin

Thought I'd drop by for a noon day last!


----------



## scareme

I'm surprised to see you here this time of day, But I'm still winning.


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!


----------



## Spooky1

Good night last!


----------



## Goblin

Watching The Killer Shrews with last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## scareme

Win


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## scareme

Sorry Queenie, I'm taking it back.


----------



## Copchick

Uh uh, Scareme, last is all mine.


----------



## highbury

Now ladies, let's not fight...

...WIN.


----------



## scareme

You're right, I win.


----------



## Goblin

First last of August!


----------



## Moon Dog

That didn't "last" long


----------



## Spooky1

Good morning, Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Good Morning! Last!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Time to get back in shape posting last


----------



## Moon Dog

Last Almighty!


----------



## Copchick

Last-a-roonie


----------



## Moon Dog

Lastover


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Lasty last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## scareme

We have a winner!!!!!


----------



## Spooky1

Last for the moment


----------



## scareme

And that's about how long it lasted.


----------



## Copchick

I have regained my throne.


----------



## Goblin

This isn't "Whoever gets their throne back!" This is Last post wins and I win cause I post
last and my last post wins cause it beats all lasts past!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Good mid-morning!


----------



## Spooky1

The results are in, Last is mine!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Recount!! I win!!


----------



## Copchick

Hey Goblin - I've got my throne again.


----------



## Goblin

And I got last!


----------



## Moon Dog

You got gas?

Oh, you said last!

Sorry, that's mine!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Now it's evening....


----------



## Copchick

Last post for the night. I'm going to start to watch "Walking Dead" season 1 and see what the fuss is all about. 'Night folks!


----------



## Goblin

This cold is wearing down tonight...........be back tomorrow!


----------



## scareme

Night Night Gobby, feel better.


----------



## Moon Dog

Ta-ta!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## DreadKnight'sFirstBorn

Nope


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yep


----------



## Bone Dancer

nope


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Me... Last...


----------



## Copchick

You...not...


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Yes I am


----------



## highbury

Nuh uh...


----------



## Goblin

Think I'm getting the flu! last for now!


----------



## Moon Dog

Hope you get better soon... last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!!!


----------



## Copchick

mwisho


----------



## Spooky1

Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Goblin

No.........But you came close!


----------



## Moon Dog

How close?


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## highbury

Made it by -that- much.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Just checking in to see how last is doing


----------



## Moon Dog

We're doing fine, thanks for thinking if us.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Win!!!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Goblin

Sunday morning last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Copchick

First last on a monday.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Step aside, coppah!:jol:


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Copchick

No you're not, Moon Dog!


----------



## Moon Dog

Are you sure?


----------



## Copchick

Absolutely, postively.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good afternoon, my peeps


----------



## Frightmaster-General




----------



## Zurgh

Ze win itz mien!


----------



## Moon Dog

Yo dog, waz up?


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Good Morning Last!


----------



## Zurgh

Winin' wif' win


----------



## Frightmaster-General

*Last!*


----------



## Zurgh

Having seconds? ♫♪♫♪Win♫♪♫♪


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Copchick

(Whistle, whistle) Here Moon Dog, go fetch. I'm last.


----------



## CarolTerror

For once, it's awesome to be... LAST!!!


----------



## highbury

Yes, I assure you it is!


----------



## CarolTerror

So, it would seem..


----------



## Goblin

Stand aside Wannabe lasts, the Master is here!


----------



## Moon Dog

Master no more, last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hmmm.....


----------



## Moon Dog

I see your point...


----------



## RoxyBlue

I see your point and raise you a last


----------



## Goblin

I see your next to last and raise you a last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Here we go again!


----------



## Copchick

Good night, haunt peeps!


----------



## Goblin

Is that anything like marshmallow peeps?


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Good mid morning!

Last!


----------



## Goblin

Rainy night last


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Evil Andrew

You're looking kinda lonely Last
Would you like someone new to win you
Ah-yeah, alright
I'm feeling kinda lonely too
If you don't mind can I sit down here and post you
Ah-yeah, alright


----------



## Copchick

Sorry Evil A, I'm stealing last from you.


----------



## Moon Dog

Kind of ironic isn't it? A cop, stealing?


----------



## Goblin

Ending the weekend last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last as usual King Friday!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Spooky1

Good evening, Last!


----------



## highbury

Good night, Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Good morning last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here I come to save the day at last!


----------



## Copchick

Tuesday evening last


----------



## Evil Andrew

Here come ol CopChick, she come grooving up slowly
She got servo eyeballs and a new controller
She got fog * * in * * her cemetery
Got to be a Haunter she just do what he please


----------



## Copchick

^ Ha, ha! I can't place the song. Is it Mellencamp?


----------



## Moon Dog

Beatles - Come Together

Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## george_darkhill

keep talking...


----------



## Copchick

Thanks Moon Dog, now I can hear the tune in my head. 

Oh, and last!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Day after day, alone on a hill
Evil Andrew takes your Last
By keeping perfectly still
And no one will ever beat him
They can see that he'll always rule
And he never gives an answer.....


----------



## george_darkhill

someone just beat andrew...


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## george_darkhill

last!!!!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Good Morning Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Mornin', SJ!


----------



## Moon Dog

Morning one and all!


----------



## george_darkhill

last poster


----------



## highbury

...before my win!


----------



## george_darkhill

...i think your wrong


----------



## Evil Andrew

I got something to say
that might cause you pain
if I catch you talking to
that Last again

I'm gonna let you down
and leave you flat 
because I told you before
Oh, you can't do that


----------



## Copchick

^ Ain't got time for that Evil A. Hand over last please.


----------



## Goblin

What are Last peas?


----------



## Zurgh

Aren't they good with win?


----------



## george_darkhill

share you last peas please


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## george_darkhill

hahahahahahahahahahahaha no


----------



## Frightmaster-General

*Last!!!*​


----------



## george_darkhill

last, and that "Last Supper" pic is awesome


----------



## Moon Dog

Last is as last does!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I does last, then


----------



## Zurgh

Last win?


----------



## george_darkhill

until i won


----------



## Spooky1

The duration of your win was minimal, last is mine.


----------



## Copchick

Short lived and is mine now, Spooky1


----------



## Evil Andrew

It's been a hard day's Last
And I've been posting like a dog
It's been a hard day's Last
I should be sleeping like a log

But with my wins coming through
I'll take the Last Post from you and
I will feel all right


----------



## Moon Dog

Speaking of dog...


----------



## george_darkhill

last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!


----------



## Zurgh

Win!


----------



## Evil Andrew

You say you want a revolution
Well, you know
We all want to win Last Post
You tell me that it's evolution
Well, you know
We all want to change the forum
But when you talk about destruction
Don't you know I'm Evil Andrew ?


----------



## Goblin

OMIGOD! It's Evil Andrew! What's he doing back there in next last?


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Evening Last.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Later evening last


----------



## Spooky1

Pre-bedtime last!


----------



## Goblin

The awesomeness of my last is unbelievable, isn't it?


----------



## Moon Dog

Sure is!

Wait...


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## george_darkhill

Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

That's what you think!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Crème tangerine and Montelimar
A ginger sling with a pineapple heart
A coffee dessert, yes, you know it's good news
But you have to have them all pulled out
After my Last Post


----------



## RoxyBlue

Can I get Kahlua in that coffee dessert?


----------



## Hairazor

Sure, and that makes me last


----------



## Goblin

No, that makes you next to last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Make that next to next to last


----------



## RoxyBlue

You got up early to be last and what good did it do?


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Good Afternoon! Last!


----------



## george_darkhill

not anymore...


----------



## Copchick

Hey folks!


----------



## george_darkhill

hey!


----------



## Moon Dog

S'up CC?


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Ooh, I need Last Post, babe
Guess you know it's true
Hope you don't need Last, babe
Just took LastPost from you


----------



## Copchick

Last is mine again Evil A, right where it belongs

'night folks!


----------



## Evil Andrew

I know that Last, it don't come easy
It took so long, it's been hard to find 
So Last, you must believe me
Ain't gonna let it slip away
I know I was wrong
I want Last back where it belongs


----------



## Moon Dog

<sniff!> That's so beautiful...


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Almost time for lunch with last - well, maybe in another hour.


----------



## george_darkhill

your lunch date has been cancelled


----------



## Lambchop

Finally I won!


----------



## george_darkhill

Not for Long...


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Says who?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Lambchop, don't make it bad
I'll take your Last Post and make it better
Remember to let Last into your heart
Then you can start to make it better


----------



## Moon Dog

I hear what you're saying...


----------



## Goblin

Is he talking to lambchops again? Last week it was pork chops!


----------



## Moon Dog

Mmmm... pork chops...


----------



## george_darkhill

first day of school for me. Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Good Morning Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Roses are red
Violets are blue
Time to take over
Last place from you


----------



## Moon Dog

Well... isn't that just special?!?


----------



## george_darkhill

yes, yes it is.


----------



## Copchick




----------



## SPOOKY J

Good Morning Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Good evening last


----------



## Zurgh

Good night, moon... hello win...


----------



## Goblin

Starting out the Labor Day weekend last!


----------



## george_darkhill

your victory has come to an end


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## george_darkhill

Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!!!


----------



## Frightmaster-General




----------



## Evil Andrew

Frightmaster-General said:


>


I hope you saved the Last Beer for me !


----------



## morgan8586

Me Last!


----------



## Goblin

First last of September


----------



## george_darkhill

Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!!!


----------



## Moon Dog

First! I mean last!


----------



## morgan8586

Me Last!


----------



## Goblin

Labor Day last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## george_darkhill

Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!!!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## Evil Andrew

Spooky has a barrow in the market place
Moon Dog is the singer in a band
Andrew says to Moon Dog, "I sure do like this place"
And then he takes Moon Dog's Last Post by the hand
Obladi Oblada


----------



## Moon Dog

Still last after all these years


----------



## Zurgh

Insomnia win


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good to be home at last


----------



## graveyardmaster

RoxyBlue said:


> Good to be home at last


move over roxy!!!..thanks for keeping my seat warm..muhahhahahahahaaaaa!!!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last I am


----------



## highbury

Win I do


----------



## Copchick

Winner, first place on the LAST train on the forum!


----------



## Bone Dancer

I win


----------



## Moon Dog

Congrats!


----------



## MrGrimm

Been a while! But LASt.


----------



## Goblin

Are you saying your butt is last?


----------



## Frightmaster-General

But me no buts buddy... :laughvil:


----------



## Moon Dog

All of me is last


----------



## SPOOKY J

Good Morning! Last.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Copchick

Step aside Moon Dog, my turn.


----------



## Moon Dog

Short ride


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Look at that, after all this time, I am last again.


----------



## Moon Dog

Were last...


----------



## highbury

Sit. Stay.

Last.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Coffee cooling down at last


----------



## MrGrimm

Woah! No posts in FIVE HOURS?!? Well then last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Zurgh

Hi, Moon Dog!


----------



## Evil Andrew

My baloney has a first name, it's H-O-M-E-R


----------



## Moon Dog

My baloney has a last name, it's S-I-M-P-S-O-N


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## MrGrimm

Goodday eh! Last


----------



## RoxyBlue

Last wants to take the day off


----------



## MrGrimm

Atlas...t!


----------



## RoxyBlue

EverLASTing


----------



## Moon Dog

Simply last


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Last 4Ever.


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last


----------



## Moon Dog

Last again


----------



## Evil Andrew

I give Last all my love
That's all I do
And if you saw my Last
You'd love Last too
I won here


----------



## Hairazor

Letzte


----------



## Bone Dancer

I win, thank you, thank you


----------



## Goblin

Starting the weekend out last!


----------



## Copchick

Saturday morning last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

I love being last!


----------



## highbury

So do I!!!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Here comes Last Post
Here comes Last Post, and I say
It's all mine

Little darling
It's been a long, cold lonely forum
Little darling
It feels like years since Last's been here

Here comes Last Post
Here comes Last Post, and I say
It's all mine


----------



## Goblin

Pardon me Mr. Partner, while you're working your mine I'll claim last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Good Morning Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Lambchop

Or so you thought


----------



## Zurgh

No thought, just win...


----------



## Moon Dog

Don't mind if I do...


----------



## Goblin

Zurgh said:


> No thought, just win...


That was obvious from the very beginning!


----------



## Lambchop

However...


----------



## Moon Dog

Meanwhile...


----------



## george_darkhill

...I'm winning


----------



## SPOOKY J

Good Morning Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## MrGrimm

Lasterino!


----------



## george_darkhill

Lasterific


----------



## Moon Dog

Last is as last does


----------



## Copchick

Briefly awake between nap and good night, but still last.


----------



## Goblin

Your last is past as I cast my last fast!


----------



## Lambchop

but not as last as me.


----------



## Moon Dog

Last of the lasts


----------



## SPOOKY J

Good Morning Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Lambchop

Good morning


----------



## Moon Dog

Still last after all these years...


----------



## Copchick

Pfffft, you be crazy Moon Dog.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:....Uhm.....well.....T....anyone that howls at the moon.....is....uhm......moon crazy...for sure... (no offense Lunar Hound) but be that as it may......I am still LAST.....(and I have to confess I didn't howl, but I did whimper a bit....)


----------



## Spooky1

Last without a whimper!


----------



## MrGrimm

L A S T (with confidence!)


----------



## Goblin

The only good last is MY LAST!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Last again...he he he (evil laugh)


----------



## Lambchop

Not


----------



## Moon Dog

You have to be crazy to hang out with this crowd


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## george_darkhill

Last!


----------



## highbury

Lastest.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Dear Last Post
Won't you come out to pla-a-ay?
Dear Last Post
Greet the brand new da-a-a-ay
The sun is up, the sky is blue
It's beautiful, and so are you
Dear Last Post
Won't you come out to play?


----------



## Copchick

Playtime over...night folks!


----------



## Goblin

Now it's time for Late Night Last with Goblin!


----------



## WickedBanshee

soooo.... am I last nights first or the first of the late last night... last? SO confusing


----------



## Moon Dog

Well... you're not last...


----------



## Copchick

^ Neither are you.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Checking in last


----------



## WickedBanshee

Ok, how 'bout most frequent last....11 hours ago and now, last!


----------



## Frightmaster-General




----------



## WickedBanshee

50 min ago.....last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last-a-reno!


----------



## Copchick

Last-a-rooney


----------



## WickedBanshee

Last-a-Longtime


----------



## Goblin

Avast, Last be hanging from the mast!


----------



## Moon Dog

I know what I yam and what I yam is last!


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Happy Friday the 13th last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are we there yet?


----------



## Moon Dog

No...


----------



## Goblin

It is inevitable like the changing tide
Goblin is snatching lasts far and wide!
North, South, East, and West
He is the MasterLaster and he is the best!
So go ahead and post "I am Last"
He'll take it from you as he's done in the past!
So now it's done, the die is cast..........
Goblin was here, and he took LAST!


----------



## Goblin

It is inevitable like the changing tide
Goblin is snatching lasts far and wide!
North, South, East, and West
He is the MasterLaster and he is the best!
So go ahead and post "I am Last"
He'll take it from you as he's done in the past!
So now it's done, the die is cast..........
Goblin was here, and he took LAST!


----------



## Otaku

He who laughs last...


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Morning!


----------



## Goblin

If I was nice I'd share last with ya'll........but whoever said I was nice?


----------



## Lambchop

Me. Last.


----------



## Goblin

I know you like the game but I wouldn't go as far as to change your name to last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Rainy day last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## highbury

The Final Last.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Nope! I win!


----------



## Moon Dog

Congrats!

Wait...


----------



## Goblin

Yes, Last has been waiting for me to arrive!


----------



## Moon Dog

'Bout time you showed up


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Mind if I play through?

Fore!


----------



## Copchick

Hole-in-one!


----------



## scareme

Weiner!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hot dog, last!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Well i just got into town today
to find my Last Post's gone away
Last took the greyhound at the general store

I searched myself i searched the town
when i finally did sit down
i find myself no wiser than before

Last said we couldn't do no wrong
no other love could be so strong
Last locked up my heart in her bottom drawer
now she took my heart she took my keys
from in my old blue dungarees
and i'll never go to Texas anymore


----------



## DarkLore

Slides in for the win!


----------



## Moon Dog

Safe!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Good Morning Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Howdy!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good night, Moon Dog


----------



## Spooky1

Good night, Last!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Haunters postin all around, time I was on my way
Thanks to you, I'm much obliged for such a pleasant stay
but now it's time for Last to go, the autumn moon lights its way
for now I must explain, I feel your pain
cause I'm winning today

Aw, sometimes I grow so tired
but I know I've got one thing I got to do

ramble on


----------



## Goblin

Well.....it sure ain't getting last, that's for sure!


----------



## scareme

Win


----------



## Goblin

Not from second place!


----------



## scareme

I still win


----------



## Goblin

Think so, do you?


----------



## Moon Dog

While you two figure it out, I'll take last


----------



## RoxyBlue

Allow me to help you with last, Moon Dog


----------



## Copchick

Full moon tonight in last.


----------



## Goblin

By the light of the Harvest Moon...............I'm sooooooo last!


----------



## Moon Dog

I love being last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## MrGrimm

Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Me too...


----------



## WickedBanshee

rearmost, hindmost, endmost,....last


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Moon Dog

Sure thing dad...


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Ramonadona

Pretty close to Good Afternoon Last, for me!


----------



## Spooky1

Watching Shadow of the Vampire and Last


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Good evening last


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes, it's a lovely evening


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Moon Dog

But it's morning...


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Morning!


----------



## Lambchop

Too you too. One last time.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Time for what?


----------



## morgan8586

Time to make me the winner! Im last!!!


----------



## Zurgh

Last win


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope...


----------



## MrGrimm

Lasssssssst!


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Evil Queen

Good Autumn Morning! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Lambchop

Final


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Am I last?


----------



## Evil Andrew

And if I say to you tomorrow
Take my hand, Last, come with me
Away from Goblin I will take you
Where what's to be, they say will be

A-catch the wind, see us spin
Sail away, leave today
Way up high in the sky
It won't, but the wind won't blow, we really shouldn't go
It only goes to show that Last will be mine, by takin' my time


----------



## Copchick

Sorry Evil A, but you being last right now is what should never be.


----------



## Frightmaster-General

*Last!*​


----------



## Evil Andrew

Woke up, got out of bed
Dragged a comb across my head
Found my way downstairs and drank a cup
And looking up, I noticed I was late

Found my coat and grabbed my hat
Made the bus in seconds flat
Found my way upstairs and had a smoke
And somebody spoke and I took Last Post


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Moon Dog

Well, Spock would never lie...


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Late afternoon at last


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## MrGrimm

last


----------



## Lambchop

Final


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Good Morning Last!


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Early evening last


----------



## Frightmaster-General

Late evening (local time) last! :cheesykin:


----------



## Lambchop

Dead last.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Last one standing.


----------



## Evil Andrew

How many more times, treat me the way you wanna do
How many more times, take Last away from you
When I give you all my Last, please, please be true


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Moon Dog

Can't steal what is already mine


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Lambchop

Final.


----------



## Moon Dog

Final answer?


----------



## Zurgh

Winning answer?


----------



## Frightmaster-General




----------



## Goblin




----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Copchick

Your run in last was brief MD.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Zurgh

Good Morning! WIN!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Queen of Last took her bow
And then she turned to go,
The Prince of Posts embraced the gloom
And walked the night alone.

Oh, dance in the dark of night,
Sing to the morning light.
The dark Last rides in force tonight
And time will tell us all


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Still last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## highbury

Fin.


----------



## Zurgh

Good afternoon, win...


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## Zurgh

Hi, Moon Dog!


----------



## Moon Dog

How ya doin'?


----------



## Zurgh

Good, and you?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Well there's a light in your eye that keeps shinin',
Your Last Post just can't wait for a night.
I hate to think you've been blinded baby.
Think I'll take your Last Post tonight
An' the warmth of my smile starts a burnin'
An' the thrill of the win gives me fright
And I'm shakin' so much, really yearnin'.
Why don't you give up and callit a night ?


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Lambchop

Final


----------



## Moon Dog

Congrats


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Frightmaster-General

*Last!*​


----------



## Lambchop

Me too.


----------



## Evil Queen

That's a good one Frightmaster.

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Zurgh

Win!


----------



## Ramonadona

Last!


----------



## Copchick

Last-a-rino


----------



## Moon Dog

Last-a-mundo!


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Zurgh

Been dead for years & never felt better, WIN!


----------



## Goblin

Too much win and not enough last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Enough with the last, that's me!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Good Morning!! Last!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Time for a new last at last


----------



## Spooky1

Yes it is, my Dear! Last!


----------



## Frightmaster-General

*A*ny day, I'll be a ghost,
by living hard and dying fast.
After which this very post
truly, then, will be my last! :winketon:


----------



## Copchick

Very poetic, FMG but you're not last.


----------



## Moon Dog

Because I am!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Good Morning Last!


----------



## Goblin

First last of October and.............................


----------



## Evil Queen

Happy 1st of October! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Woo hoo!


----------



## Zurgh

Win!


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Moon Dog

I feel lucky...


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Spooky1

Your last, didn't last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Maybe this one will...


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## scareme

Win!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

You WISH!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

you suck


----------



## Copchick

Friday night last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Last, flowing like a river
Last, beckoning me
Who knows when
I shall win again, if ever
But Last keeps flowing
Like a river to the sea


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Morning!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Last post.

WIN.


----------



## scareme

Winner!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Goblin

Moon Dog said:


> Goblin's Last!


Of course I am!


----------



## scareme

Until I take the win.


----------



## Goblin

......and I take it back again!


----------



## scareme

Oh no you don't.


----------



## Goblin

Yes I do!


----------



## Moon Dog

Here we go again!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## highbury

Good evening! Last!


----------



## Evil Andrew

You got me posting goin out of my mind,
You got me thinkin that I'm winning this ltime.
Don't bring me down,no no no no no,
I'll tell you once more before I get Last once more
Don't bring me down


----------



## Moon Dog

Too late...


----------



## Goblin

Yes........cause last always belongs to the Goblin!


----------



## Moon Dog

Congrats!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Good Morning Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I've back at last!


----------



## Moon Dog

I'm at the front of the last line


----------



## Copchick

^ Not


----------



## Evil Andrew

Midnight on the forum
I saw Last Post's daughter
Looking for a win she came
Staring as she called my name

And I can't get it out of my head


----------



## Goblin

So you shucked it all and went to bed!


----------



## scareme

Win!


----------



## Goblin

Yes, I did!


----------



## scareme

No, I did.


----------



## Goblin

scareme said:


> No, I didn't.


Now you got it!


----------



## Moon Dog

Yup, you sure do!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## scareme

Win


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Winner.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Accroche-toi à ton Last
Accroche-toi à ton Last
Quand tu vois ton bateau partir
Quand tu sens - ton coeur se briser
Accroche-toi à ton Last


----------



## Moon Dog

^What he said^


----------



## Goblin

What you once had I now got.............
I have last and you do not!
Now you look up to the skies oh so vast........
And ask the Lord, "Why do always give Goblin last?"
And the Lord replied, so plain and true.........
"Cause I like Goblin and the $#@%# with you!"


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## scareme

I'm the winner!


----------



## Moon Dog

Very nice!


----------



## scareme

Win, again.


----------



## Moon Dog

Very nice again!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ha! Last!


----------



## Copchick

Yawn, too pooped to post any more so I'll make this my LAST post. 'night folks!


----------



## Goblin

I see your last and raise you another last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

This is too easy.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Afternoon! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Spooky1

Last is mine!


----------



## Moon Dog

Was yours...


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Copchick

Stealing last from the luna hound.


----------



## Moon Dog

Police officers don't steal... it's against the law.


----------



## Goblin

It's not nice to steal from a Goblin!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi, everyone!


----------



## Copchick

Hi, Roxy!


----------



## Goblin

Naw, she's not high officer!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Good Morning Last!


----------



## graveyardmaster

L.a.s.t.


----------



## scareme

Win


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi, Scareme!


----------



## Copchick

Last post


----------



## Moon Dog

For you!


----------



## Goblin

And YOU!


----------



## Moon Dog

And now you!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## crazy xmas

Morning back to me last...


----------



## RoxyBlue

And a lovely morning it is at last


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## highbury

Last before I head back to the garage...


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Evil Andrew

She cried to the southern wind
Cause her Last post was sure to end
Every dream in her heart was gone
Headin' for a Showdown

Post Ho, what's your name?
Looks like we're ridin' on the same train
Looks as through there'll be more pain
I'm gonna take your Last Post


----------



## Goblin




----------



## scareme

Just posting that comb over is grounds for you to lose. "Shudder" I win.


----------



## Goblin

Still here and still last!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: I think that there is nothing quite as fantastic as a Sunday afternoon last...


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Afternoon! Last!


----------



## Evil Andrew

The streets, the signs are pointing all one way
But you don't realize just what they say
You may fight, you may run,
You may know what you've done,
Ah, It makes me feel so sad,
To think what you might've had,
I watch the stars,
I watch the sun, now I watch for anyone
But I'm taking your Last Post.


----------



## Goblin

All that and you still didn't get last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Goblin

Yes.......but can you do it while you're tap dancing?


----------



## scareme

win, while I rumba


----------



## Copchick

Shall we dance into last?


----------



## Moon Dog

Sounds good...

Save the last dance for me


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## crazy xmas

Morning to you last...


----------



## Moon Dog

Good evening last!


----------



## Evil Andrew

I was standing in the jungle
I was feeling alright
I was wandering in the darkness
In the middle of the night
The moon began to shine
I saw a clearing ahead
But what's that going on
I think I'll take Last Post instead

Chooka chooka, hoo la ley
Looka looka, koo la ley


----------



## scareme

She caught the win 
And left me a mule to ride 
She caught the win 
And left me a mule to ride 
Now my baby caught the win 
Left me a mule to ride 
The win pulled out 
I swung on behind 
Crazy `bout her 
That hard headed woman of mine


----------



## Goblin

Does that mean the mule rules last?


----------



## Moon Dog

No, the dog does!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good morning, Grandma!


----------



## Evil Andrew

I was searchin' on a one-way street,
I was hopin' for a Last to meet.
I was waitin' for the other haunters all online.

Last's gone so long
What can I do?
Where could it be ? No no no,
Don't know what I'm gonna do,
I gotta take Last from you.


----------



## Goblin

What that speech needs is music and sound effects!


----------



## Lambchop

me


----------



## Copchick

Feels good to have the crown back in last.


----------



## Evil Andrew

You say the hill's too steep to climb 
Climb it. 
You say you'd like to see me try 
Climbing. 

You pick the place and I'll choose the time 
And I'll take 
Your Last in my own way
Just wait a while for the right day. 
And as I rise above the tree lines and the clouds 
I look down, hearing the sound of the Last you've lost today.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Um...that was nice but still here I am.....last and with CC's crown.
hehehe (evil laugh)


----------



## Goblin

Last on my birthday!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Good Morning Last!


----------



## Goblin

Weekend last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Evil Andrew

This old thread is filled with Win, it'll swallow you in
If you've got some money to burn
Take it home right away, you've got three years to pay
But Last Post is waiting his turn


----------



## fick209

No problem, Evil Andrew, I will take the win while you keep writing rhymes!


----------



## Goblin

I'll just relieve you of that last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Evil Andrew

I left the forum to try life on the road
Now I'm finished with that race 
It was much too fast a pace
And I think I know my place 
Colorado I wanna come home
There was a woman but I left her far behind
I could have won Last if I only had the time
But I stopped along the way just long enough to say
Last, I'd really really like to stay


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Copchick

Not so fast Moon Dog.


----------



## Goblin

Back again and no one's lasts are safe anymore!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Copchick

Good Monday morning!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

It's a fine sunny day at last


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi, Moon Dog!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!


----------



## scareme

I'll take the win now, thank you.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Winner. Now get me a beer.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Afternoon! Last!


----------



## Evil Andrew

No affection were the words that stuck on my mind
When Last walked out on me for the very last time
Oh Last Post, sweet Last Post can you tell me what to say?
I don't know what I've done to be treated this way.

In a cold dirty room, that's where I found myself
With a bottle of wine and Last Post on the shelf
Oh Last Post, sweet Last Post, can you tell me what 
I don't know what I've done and I'm winning again


----------



## Copchick

So you thought.


----------



## Goblin

Day before Halloween last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Have we met at last?


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Afternoon! Last!


----------



## scareme

Win


----------



## Moon Dog

Won!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Last Post Fever a sickness born down deep inside my soul
Last Post Fever the years keep flying by like a high line pole
The wrinkles in my forehead show the wins I've put behind me
They continue to remind me how fast I'm growing old
Guess I'll die with this fever in my soul
I wonder just what makes a man keep postin on


----------



## Copchick

Last-a-roonie!


----------



## Goblin

First last of Halloween!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Happy Halloween! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Evil Andrew

I can settle down and be doin' just fine
Til' I hear Last Post rollin' down the line
Then I hurry straight home and pack
And if I didn't go, I believe I'd blow my stack

I love you baby
But you gotta understand
When the Lord made me
He made a Last Post' man


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

I win!


----------



## Goblin

Hovember rainy night last!


----------



## scareme

All Souls Day win.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Last


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!

Don't forget to turn your clocks back tonight!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Ticking away the Last Posts that make up a dull day
You fritter and waste the wins in an offhand way
Kicking around on a piece of ground on Haunt Forum
Waiting for someone or something to show you the way

Tired of lying in the sunshine
Staying home to watch the rain
And you are young and life is long
And there's always Lasts to win today
And then one day you find
Halloween has got behind you
No one told you when to run
You missed the starting gun


----------



## Spooky1

I'm older now, but I can still be Last!


----------



## Evil Andrew

shorter of breath and one post closer to Last


----------



## Goblin

Last till the clock's get turned back..........then I'll still be last!


----------



## Copchick

Yawn, Sunday morning last.


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Copchick

Not so fast, MD. You may address me as Queen of Last.


----------



## Moon Dog

Fast? That was nine hours prior...


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## scareme

Win


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!


----------



## scareme

I win again.


----------



## Goblin

Not anymore. The Master Laster has returned!


----------



## scareme

But I still win


----------



## Goblin

Not even close!


----------



## Moon Dog

But I am!


----------



## Copchick

Not now


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I sense a pattern here.....


----------



## Goblin

RoxyBlue said:


> I sense a pattern here....Goblin is ALWAYS last.


Sure am!


----------



## Moon Dog

Here we go again...


----------



## SPOOKY J

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Evil Andrew

One Last over the line, sweet Jesus
One Last over the line
Sitting online posting on Haunt Forum
One Last over the line


----------



## Goblin

Yes, but can you dance to it?


----------



## Copchick

Rainy morning last


----------



## Moon Dog

Last-a-roonie!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!!!


----------



## scareme

Winner!


----------



## Moon Dog

I concur!


----------



## Copchick

Here dog, heeerrre doggie. Bad dog, bad. It's mine I tell ya!


----------



## highbury

Good dog. Obey the police and fetch me my WIN!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

LOL you two. But even me being amused won't stop me from...

Winning!


----------



## Moon Dog

Winning what?


----------



## RoxyBlue

^First prize for being last, of course


----------



## scareme

Thank you for the win. Now where's my acceptance speech? I know I had it here somewhere.


----------



## Lambchop

!!!


----------



## Moon Dog

???


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Copchick

$$$


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Winning


----------



## Moon Dog

Yay!


----------



## Goblin

Still the greatest laster of them all!


----------



## Copchick

Don't you mean loser, not laster?


----------



## Goblin

You wish!


----------



## Moon Dog

I don't have to wish...


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Good morning to you too Mrs Last!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Good Evening! (in my best creepy voice)

Last. I win again!


----------



## Goblin

PrettyGhoul said:


> Good Evening! (in my best creepy voice)
> 
> Last. I win again!


Sounds more like Yoda!


----------



## Moon Dog

Mmmm... last I am!


----------



## highbury

There is no last. Only win. Or win not.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Copchick

I'm just talkin' 'bout last


----------



## Moon Dog

Talk all ya want...


----------



## Goblin

Ya'll talk while I take last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Frightmaster-General

*LAST!*​


----------



## Goblin

I'm last! I'm last! I know it's too good to be true, but I'm last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Says you!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!!


----------



## scareme

It's just so easy to win.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

...well what do ya know....I'm last.


----------



## scareme

I'm the wiener!


----------



## Evil Andrew

What have I done to deserve such a fate?
I realize I took Last too late
And so it's true, pride comes before a fall
I'm telling you so that you won't lose all

I'm a loser
And I've got your Last right here with me......


----------



## Goblin

Sorry........must be one of those pesky decoy lasts!


----------



## Moon Dog

Yup, that's what it tis alrighty!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

This game is like riding a bike - no matter how long it's been, you never forget how to post last.


----------



## Evil Andrew

i want to ride my bicycle
i want to ride my bike
i want to ride my bicycle
i want to ride it where i like
You say last i say post
you say win i say mine
you say mine i say hey man


----------



## Goblin

While you're pedaling your little heart out I'll take last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Good Morning Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Late night last!


----------



## Goblin

Yes.....It's late night........and I'm last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Copchick

Good evening EQ!


----------



## Spooky1

Can I borrow a cup of Last?


----------



## Goblin

Don't have any to spare!


----------



## Moon Dog

Luckily I have some


----------



## Copchick

Hey all!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Hey Back!

OOPS I win again.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Evening! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Spooky1

Good night, Last!


----------



## Goblin

Doesn't it give you a tingle of excitement knowing I'm last?


----------



## Copchick

I thought that was because my foot fell asleep.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Evil Andrew

I said it's really not my habit
To intrude
Furthermore, I hope my meaning
Won't be lost or misconstrued
But I'll repeat myself
At the risk of being crude
There must be fifty ways
To take your Last Post


----------



## Goblin

50, huh? Just for Good Morning. Last?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

You Just slip out the back, Jack
Make a new plan, Stan
You don't need to be coy, Roy
Just listen to me.

Last again. lol


----------



## Goblin

As Captain Kirk said, "I hate to lose!"


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Think I'll stop in for a chat and a cuppa last.


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Copchick

Sleepy time.


----------



## Goblin

Is that Copchick snoring or is someone sawing logs?


----------



## Moon Dog

Zzzzzzz!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes, it's quite lovely here at last


----------



## Moon Dog

I am last!


----------



## Copchick

"Were" last you mean


----------



## PrettyGhoul

No disrespect Officer but...

I win again!!


----------



## Goblin

AGAIN? You haven't won the first time yet!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Three blue dogs beat one moon dog at last


----------



## Copchick

^ is that anything like a three dog night?


----------



## Goblin

The Goblin is here and all your lasts are forfeited!


----------



## Moon Dog

Except mine


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Copchick

*l a s t*


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Last again!


----------



## Goblin

He who lasts last lasts best!


----------



## Moon Dog

I'll take that last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!


----------



## Goblin

Yes and it's mine too!


----------



## Moon Dog

Mine three!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Goblin

Sunday morning last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

It's cold at last.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Cold as the northern winds
In December mornings,
Cold is the Last I win
On this far distant shore.


----------



## Spooky1

Last is safe and warm with me.


----------



## Evil Andrew

All the leaves are brown
And the sky is grey
I've been taking Last
On a winter's day
I'd be safe and warm 
If I was in L.A. 
California Dreamin


----------



## Goblin

Evil Andrew said:


> All the leaves are brown
> And the sky is grey
> I've been taking Last
> On a winter's day
> I'd be safe and warm
> If I was in L.A.
> California Dreamin


About Goblin being last!


----------



## Lambchop

Hmmmm.


----------



## Moon Dog

Uh-hmmm


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Good evening, last!


----------



## Copchick

5-4-3-2-1-last!


----------



## Adam I

Snow * Last


----------



## highbury

Snow AND cold last!!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Last, Last, Last see what's become of me
While I looked around for my possibilities
Haunters so hard to please

But look around, the leaves are brown
And the sky is a hazy shade of winter


----------



## Goblin

Nothing like a frozen last to make your day!


----------



## Moon Dog

There could be a market for frozen lasts


----------



## SPOOKY J

Good Morning Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## scareme

Win


----------



## Copchick

The calm before the storm...but still last.


----------



## Goblin

Another late night last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## scareme

Win


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

LOOOOsER!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## highbury

Thanksgiving Eve WIN!!


----------



## Evil Andrew

If I had a million Last Posts
Well, I'd build you some props
And if I had a million Last Posts
I'd buy you Buckies for your house
And if I had a million Last Posts
Well, I'd buy you a Crank Ghost
And if I had a million Last Posts
I'd still take your Last


----------



## Hairazor

Not tonight, Last


----------



## scareme

I spend these minutes before midnight winning.


----------



## Goblin

Thanksgiving last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Happy Thanksgiving! Last!


----------



## Goblin

Black Friday last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Copchick

Black friday last


----------



## Goblin

First last of the Christmas season!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## scareme

OK, you've had it long enough.


----------



## Goblin

First last of December


----------



## Moon Dog

I second the last of December


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

I am last
Hear me roar
There is no need
For you to post anymore


----------



## Copchick

Sorry to disappoint you.


----------



## Goblin

Moon Dog said:


> I am last
> Hear me roar
> There is no need
> For you to post anymore


And I grabbed last from you and ran out the door
Yes I done it......it is so........
HO! HO! HO!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Good Morning! Oh am I last?


----------



## Copchick

Good evening, Crazed H!


----------



## Moon Dog

Yo! Waz up?!?


----------



## Goblin

I'm the first ten people on Santa's Last List!


----------



## Copchick

I heard you were on his naughty list!


----------



## Goblin

I've been Number One on it for 63 years!


----------



## Moon Dog

That's a lot of coal!


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Goblins been a baaad boy!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Spooky1

Lunchtime last!


----------



## Goblin

Midweek last!


----------



## Copchick

It's my Monday, last. Off to work I go.


----------



## Moon Dog

Be safe out there!


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Yeah! What Moon Dog said.. Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## scareme

Win


----------



## RoxyBlue

Been away for a while, but never forget how to post last


----------



## Moon Dog

Last what?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Last ME! Winner that I am........


----------



## Moon Dog

Congrats!


----------



## Copchick

Nighty night peeps!


----------



## RoxyBlue

See ya!


----------



## Goblin

Yep! The Goblin has taken last away from you again!


----------



## Moon Dog

Isn't that nice?!?


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Kind of foggy at last


----------



## Moon Dog

Bitter cold last


----------



## Evil Andrew

Once I was young and so unsure
I'd try any ill to find the cure
An old Goblin told me
Tryin' to scold me
"Oh, son, don't wade too deep in Last Post Creek,"
Out where the desert meets the sky
Is where I go when I wanna win


----------



## Goblin

Weekend last


----------



## Moon Dog

Finally payday last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good morning, Evil Queen!


----------



## Evil Andrew

She's an Evil Queen
Gunpowder, gelatine
Last Post with a laser beam
Guaranteed to blow your mind
Anytime


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Copchick

You had a long reign Moon Dog, I'll take it from here.


----------



## Goblin

I'll take it from here CC!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Icy morning last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Early afternoon last


----------



## Goblin

My all purpose last covers everything!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last it is


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Snowy at last


----------



## Moon Dog

King of the last!


----------



## Copchick

Winner, winner, chicken dinner!


----------



## Goblin

One chicken dinner over here!


----------



## Moon Dog

Make it two!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## graveyardmaster

strolled into last...LAST!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ha!


----------



## graveyardmaster

roxyblue said:


> ha!


ha! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last ha!


----------



## Copchick

Looking at the beautiful lights on my Christmas tree in last.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Still need to put lights on our Christmas tree at last


----------



## CrazedHaunter

good night Last


----------



## Goblin

Last decided to stay up a little longer!


----------



## Moon Dog

It got up early


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Woo hoo!


----------



## Goblin

How did that owl get in here?


----------



## Moon Dog

Don't know


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Friday the 13th Last!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

(last)


----------



## graveyardmaster

RoxyBlue said:


> (last)


I think not roxyblue...L.A.S.T.


----------



## Moon Dog

Congrats! Wait...


----------



## Goblin

Yes.......I'm last once again!


----------



## Moon Dog

Was last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Good early morning last!


----------



## Goblin

Last and you're not!


----------



## Moon Dog

Yes, I am!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Spooky1

Watching football from Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi, honey!:kisskin:


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Good night last


----------



## Moon Dog

Good morning last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good mid-morning at last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!


----------



## Copchick

Good afternoon!


----------



## Moon Dog

Yo!


----------



## Goblin

Back for another heaping helping of last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Me too!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Will Reid

xx


----------



## Evil Andrew

I'm your Last Post man, stop me when I'm passin' by
Oh my my, I'm your Last Post man, stop me when I'm passin' by
See now all my Wins are guaranteed to satisfy


----------



## Moon Dog

All that jive and I'm still last!


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Last good night


----------



## Will Reid

Goodnight ...BTW last


----------



## Moon Dog

Good morning last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## scareme

Is it morning? I feel like it's midnight.


----------



## Will Reid

Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Yes I am!


----------



## scareme

I win!


----------



## Will Reid

deleted post


----------



## scareme

Sorry, but I have to correct you.


----------



## Evil Andrew

So who wii be next ?


----------



## Will Reid

xx


----------



## Evil Andrew

OK, I'll get this back on track......

Nope

Now HR !

Wait , wrong thread : )


----------



## scareme

lol Sorry, you lose, and I win.


----------



## Goblin

Only till I got here!


----------



## Moon Dog

What did I miss?


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Will Reid

xx


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

That would be me...


----------



## Copchick

Sleepy time. 'Nite folks!


----------



## Will Reid

xx


----------



## scareme

Weiner!


----------



## Moon Dog

Nice!


----------



## Evil Andrew

So goodbye Last Post road
Where the dogs of Haunt Forum howl
You can't keep me from winning
I'm taking Last from you now


----------



## Lambchop

Last Goodnight.


----------



## Will Reid

xx


----------



## Moon Dog

Last again


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## scareme

Good Morning


----------



## Copchick

One more day of work...but I'm last for now.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Good evening... Last


----------



## Will Reid

xx


----------



## Goblin

Yes I am!


----------



## scareme

Good Morning.


----------



## Moon Dog

Morning!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Yule Morning! Last!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Deck the halls with Last Post folly
Fa, la la, la la, la la, la la
Taking last will make me jolly
Fa, la la, la la, la la, la la

Don we now our haunt apparel
Fa, la la, la la, la la, la la
Trolls and ancient Yule-tide scarols
Fa, la la, la la, la la, la la


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!!


----------



## Goblin

Well........if nothing else you know how to spell it!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Afternoon! Last!


----------



## Evil Andrew

The Last Post's taken all my dough
And left me in my haunted home
Lazing on a sunny afternoon

And all this decay and rot
Last's taken everythin' I've got
All I've got's this sunny afternoon


----------



## Goblin

All that just say Goblin's last again!


----------



## Moon Dog

Sure it is...


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Roses are red
Snowballs are white
I'm in last place
Let there be light


----------



## Evil Queen

Happy Christmas Eve! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last-a-roonie!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yahoo!


----------



## Evil Andrew

From one of my old posts --- Merry Christmas!

God rest ye buried gentlemen
It's in the ground you lay
Remember what behavior
Will scare all souls away
To bring us through the witching hour
When Haunters like to play
O tidings of terror and joy,
Terror and joy
O tidings of terror and joy,

For to their final resting place
These wretched souls were borne
And laid within a casket
Before the light of morn
The wind that blows between the graves
Makes all that live forlorn
O tidings of terror and joy,
Terror and joy
O tidings of terror and joy,


----------



## Copchick

It's good to be last on Christmas day


----------



## scareme

But it's better to win on Christmas.


----------



## Evil Queen

Merry Christmas! Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## scareme

Happy 3:00 Win!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm back at last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## scareme

Sorry you only had it for 4 minutes.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Last Post for sale or rent, unstructured thoughts fifty cents
No phone, no pool, no pets, I ain't got no Last Regrets
Ah but, two hours of witches broom buys a
Eight by twelve four-bit room
I'm a man of means by no means, king of Last Post


----------



## Goblin

I'm backkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk!

And I be LAST!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## scareme

Winner!


----------



## Moon Dog

Yes I am!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Good Morning Last!!!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Goblin

Last.......and there's nothing you can do about it!


----------



## Moon Dog

Darn the bad luck!


----------



## Evil Andrew

I take time thinking about the moves I'm gonna have to make 
I take time thinking about the Lasts I'm gonna have to take
it's always push and shoving 
sometimes it comes to nothing 
sometimes it's more than a mere mortal man can take 

I'm up for it 
I'm up for it 
I'm up for it 
I'm up for it


----------



## Copchick

So glad you're up for me being last Evil A.


----------



## Goblin

Unfortunately you're not up to it!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Spooky1

Not many lasts left in 2013!


----------



## scareme

I win!!!!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last last of 2013!


----------



## Goblin

Counting down to the last last of 2013.................TEN.............


----------



## Copchick

Nine....


----------



## scareme

Ate


----------



## Goblin

Here it is..........the FIRST LAST of 2014!


----------



## Copchick

My first last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!!!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! My first last of 2014!


----------



## highbury

Happy New Last!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi, highbury!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Happy New Year again!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Time's on my side. 
I got it all. 
I heard that pride 
Always comes before a fall. 

Last is Like Oxygen: 
You get too much, you get too high, 
Not enough and you're gonna die. 
Last gets you high.


----------



## Goblin

......and I stole your last and made you cry!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## scareme

Good morning to you!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hello, Laura!


----------



## george_darkhill

Feels good to be back on. Also feels good to be LAST!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Queen of Last took her bow
And then she turned to go,
The Posting Prince embraced the gloom
And took her Last alone.

Oh, Last in the dark of night,
Win to the morning light.


----------



## Goblin

Then Goblin returned in the dead of night
As he's done in the past
The Queen and Prince got out of his way
And Goblin claimed his last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## graveyardmaster

Strolled into LAST!


----------



## Goblin

I was strolling through the last one day...................


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Good Afternoon Last!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Think of your haunting fans 
Lend them a helping hand 
Put a little Last in your heart 
You see it's getting late 
Oh, please don't make me wait 
Put a little Last in your heart 
And the world will be a better place


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Good Morning Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## scareme

Good morning Queen.


----------



## graveyardmaster

good evening last


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Maybe I can win at this. Last


----------



## Copchick

Wrong you are, CH.


----------



## Goblin

And you're in the same boat!


----------



## Moon Dog

I'm in the last boat


----------



## Copchick

Your ship has sailed Moon Dog.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!


----------



## scareme

Hey there!


----------



## graveyardmaster

Strolled into last!


----------



## scareme

Win


----------



## Copchick

Winner! Winner! Chicken dinner!


----------



## Evil Andrew

I've seen the bright lights of Memphis
And the Commodore Hotel
And underneath a street lamp, I met a forum belle
Oh she tried to take my Last Post, the one I love so well
And in that southern moonlight, she sang this song so well

If you'll be my Dixie chicken ........


----------



## Goblin

She'll be your little ham hock?


----------



## scareme

I win!


----------



## Goblin

No, but you came close!


----------



## Moon Dog

I came in last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

No matter how long you're away, you never forget how to be last.


----------



## Moon Dog

I sure don't...


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Good night last.


----------



## Moon Dog

Good morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Good Morning Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Goblin

And ya'll thought your lasts were safe from me in the daytime! Muhahahahahahaha!


----------



## graveyardmaster

Strolled into last!!


----------



## scareme

Win


----------



## scareme

I win, oh, I already did.


----------



## Moon Dog

Twice as nice


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sleeting last


----------



## Copchick

One more day left of a baaad week; but last for now.


----------



## Spooky1

Last heading into the weekend!


----------



## Goblin

First last last first


----------



## Copchick

Last into a new day dawning


----------



## Moon Dog

Heeeeeerrreee's Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Good morning to you too last!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Copchick said:


> Last into a new day dawning


Middle of the night
Last Post is calling
Saying it's alright
I'm not falling
Middle of the night
Halfway till morning
Middle of my life
New days dawning


----------



## Goblin

And I read your post and can't stop yawning!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Afternoon! Last!


----------



## graveyardmaster

Strolled into last!


----------



## Spooky1

Stumbled into last!


----------



## Evil Andrew

I look at Last and wham,
I'm head over heels,
I guess that Last
Is a banana peel,
I feel so bad and yet,
I'm feeling so well.

I Slipped, I Stumbled, I Fell.

One crazy kiss and bam,
I head for the skies,
I guess that Last
Is like a cake of ice,
You skate along but then,
You never can tell.

I Slipped, I Stumbled, I Fell.


----------



## Goblin

And Goblin stole LAST and he stole it well!


----------



## Copchick

Coffee tastes much better with last.


----------



## Moon Dog

Wouldn't know, last doesn't drink coffee


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Last Post feeling deep inside
Find a forum where you can hide
Silent haunters crowding me
Sudden darkness but I can see

No Last tonight in my coffee
No Last tonight in my tea
No Last to stand beside me
No Last to run with me


----------



## scareme

I fought the law, and I won.


----------



## Goblin

I fought everyone and won!


----------



## scareme

I win again! A knockout.


----------



## Moon Dog

Float like a butterfly, sting like a bee!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi, Spooky J!


(I win)


----------



## scareme

Wow, that was 7 hours. I hope I can hold the win for 7 hours


----------



## Copchick

Sorry Scareme, just a brief win for you.


----------



## scareme

Oh well, I'll just have to try again.


----------



## Goblin

Keep trying!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last


----------



## EMU

How about I do a victory dance right here? In this last post


----------



## RoxyBlue

Welcome back, EMU!


----------



## scareme

Emu! You grew more hair on your face than you did your head.


----------



## Goblin

Another hair raising last!


----------



## scareme

Not so fast there buddy boy.


----------



## Moon Dog

Not so fast there buddy girl!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Good Morning Last!


----------



## scareme

Good Morning to you!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## stagehand1975

its been a long time since i have had a chance to be last


----------



## Copchick

You had a good run stagehand, take a break; I'll take over now.


----------



## scareme

I win!


----------



## Goblin

I just came in Last Place!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Good Morning Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## highbury

Friday Night Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Indeed!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Goblin

The midnight hours are for dead............and ME last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Last again


----------



## Goblin

.....and then I came along and ruined it for you!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!


----------



## highbury

Even more last!!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: The MOST last!


----------



## CrazedHaunter

The mostest last


----------



## Goblin

The Mother of all Lasts


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Spooky1

I guess it's time to get out of bed, Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## scareme

I'm up, I'm up.

Woke up to take the win.


----------



## Copchick

Last over the line


----------



## Goblin

Last is out of line and all mine!


----------



## Moon Dog

Good morning, last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Too many broken Lasts have fallen in the river
Too many lonely Lasts have drifted out to sea,
You lay your bets and then you pay the price
The things we do for Last, the things we do for Last


----------



## scareme

I win.


----------



## Goblin

No, but you came close!


----------



## Copchick

...and she goes in for the steal.


----------



## Moon Dog

Cops should know better than to steal... 

Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Dashing through the snow at last


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Sweating in the desert last


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Freezing in the Piedmont LAST!!! Booyah!


----------



## Moon Dog

-3 in the Midwest last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last...buurrrr!!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good afternoon at last


----------



## Copchick

Good night last.


----------



## Goblin

Last wanted to stay up late and wait for me!


----------



## Moon Dog

Good morning last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!!!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

It's good to be last!


----------



## Goblin

Yes......Isn't though?


----------



## Copchick

It sure is Gobby!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Here we go again!


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Happy Saturday last


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Goblin

The midnight hour has arrived...........Goblin has risen from the dead............Oh yeah...........He's last too!


----------



## Copchick

Sunday morning...sunny...freezing cold...snow covering everything...last.


----------



## Evil Queen

Another sunny morning but rain is coming! Last!


----------



## Goblin

I be very much last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last I am!


----------



## Copchick

...Sam I am. Would you like green and eggs and ham?


----------



## Evil Queen

Sounds like it's time to clean out the fridge CC. Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!!


----------



## highbury

I'm frozen solid, but I'm last!!


----------



## Goblin

Well..........you're still frozen solid!


----------



## Moon Dog

But not last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Good Morning Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Copchick

Last


----------



## Goblin

Snowy night last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!


----------



## Goblin

Late night..........ME............and LAST!


----------



## Copchick

Not so fast Goblin, I'll take it from here.


----------



## Goblin

I've got it!


----------



## Moon Dog

Got what?


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## scareme

I'll take it from here.


----------



## RoxyBlue

And I'll take it from you


----------



## Moon Dog

Ditto


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Hey y'all! Last!!!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Mmmmmmmm....last is yummy!


----------



## Goblin

Yes.......and it's non-habit forming too!


----------



## Moon Dog

Got that right!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Evening! Last!


----------



## Goblin

OMIGOD! Last just seen it's shadow! Six more weeks of "I'm Last!"


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Spooky1

Pre-Super Bowl, Last!


----------



## Copchick

Rainy Sunday last


----------



## Moon Dog

Last as usual King Friday!


----------



## Goblin

Last is once again mine!


----------



## Moon Dog

Was yours!


----------



## highbury

Monday Morning Win


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!!!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Afternoon!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Evening, last.


----------



## Copchick

Night time last


----------



## Goblin

Just plain last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## stick

taking last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Afternoon! Last!


----------



## Copchick

Pre-storm last


----------



## Goblin

To be last or not to be last.........that is the question!


----------



## Copchick

...and the answer is...I'm last.


----------



## Moon Dog

Isn't that nice?!?


----------



## SPOOKY J

Good Morning Last!!


----------



## stick

you were Last.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## stick

you wish


----------



## RoxyBlue

Now I wish


----------



## graveyardmaster

Strolled into last...


----------



## stick

Keep on strolling


----------



## Moon Dog

Look over there!


----------



## Goblin

You look...........I'll take last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Sounds good


----------



## stick

And i take it.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Last


----------



## stick

slips into last place.


----------



## Copchick

...and it falls to me.


----------



## stick

but you drop the ball.


----------



## graveyardmaster

and I grab it with both hands..just strolled into last!


----------



## stick

you trip into a grave and it rolls into my lap.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Afternoon! Last!


----------



## stick

I'm sure you were.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm sure I'm last now


----------



## highbury

And Last is all mine!!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Bless your hearts....I, I, I am LAST!!!


----------



## Goblin

N-N-No you're not!


----------



## Moon Dog

Since no one is last, I'll take it


----------



## stick

And I will take it from you.


----------



## Copchick

Thanks for passing it along to me!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Good Morning Last!


----------



## stick

Last at last.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## stick

Morning Back to last.


----------



## graveyardmaster

Strolled into last!!


----------



## stick

And it strolled on past


----------



## graveyardmaster

stick said:


> And it strolled on past


Strolled on past to LAST!!!


----------



## stick

back into my hands


----------



## graveyardmaster

don't think so..L.A.S.T.


----------



## stick

Don't you wish.


----------



## graveyardmaster

Thanks..I sure do..Last!


----------



## stick

Will see about that.


----------



## graveyardmaster

You bet!..Last!


----------



## stick

You bet wrong.


----------



## graveyardmaster

Right!.Last!


----------



## stick

last is right.


----------



## graveyardmaster

Last is mine,mine,mine,mine..ALL mine..Last!!


----------



## stick

Don't waste you time, last is for Big kids.


----------



## graveyardmaster

stick said:


> Don't waste you time, last is for Big kids.


Thats me right...Last!!!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Copchick

Thanks for saving my throne of last for me, Moon Dog!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!


----------



## morgan8586

and the winner is.....

Me!!!! I'm last!!!!


----------



## Goblin

You were..............till I got here!


----------



## graveyardmaster

Now i'm here..Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!!!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last


----------



## CrazedHaunter

I am last at last


----------



## Copchick

You mean, you WERE last.


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Ah-hemmm......I'm last darling...sorry charlie!


----------



## Goblin

Then I came along and ruined it for you!


----------



## Moon Dog

And I for you!


----------



## SPOOKY J

As I have for you.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## graveyardmaster

Strolled into last!!!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!


----------



## graveyardmaster

Don't think soo...LAST!!!


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Last again


----------



## Goblin

He who lasts last lasts best!


----------



## Copchick

Good morning last


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## stick

And i take it back again.


----------



## SPOOKY J

Good Morning Last!!!


----------



## stick

last again


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## stick

Morning from the other side.
*Last*


----------



## graveyardmaster

Strolled into last!!


----------



## stick

and you just strolled out.
Last


----------



## graveyardmaster

back for more L.A.S.T.


----------



## stick

So am I thanks


----------



## graveyardmaster

Back to me thanks..LAST!!!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!!!


----------



## Goblin

Only one person meets up to last's standards..............ME!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## stick

last is so sweet.


----------



## SPOOKY J

Yes...Delicious!!!


----------



## stick

Yes I am last.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## stick

last again


----------



## graveyardmaster

Not any more Stick..Last!!!!


----------



## stick

look who is Last.


----------



## graveyardmaster

stick said:


> look who is Last.


ME!!...Last!!!


----------



## stick

last is me.


----------



## Moon Dog

Congrats!


----------



## Copchick

...to me!


----------



## Goblin

It's that time of night when the dead walk the Earth and Goblins are last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Night is over... last!


----------



## Copchick

A great day to call off work, last.


----------



## stick

last once again.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## stick

Last Oboy


----------



## graveyardmaster

Was last stick..nevermind second last for you..Last!!!!


----------



## stick

graveyardmaster said:


> nevermind second last for you..!!!!


That right I am LAST.


----------



## SPOOKY J

Quit living in the past....I'm LAST!


----------



## stick

You are in the past because I am last.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here's a blast from the past at last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!


----------



## Copchick

Good night peeps, last


----------



## Goblin

Snowy night last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Morning last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## graveyardmaster

strolled into last!!!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Last's dance with Mary Jane
One more post will give you pain
I feel haunters creepin' in
And I'm takin your win again


----------



## Goblin

Valentine's Day last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Good morning last!


----------



## stick

Taking last.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## stick

You were last.


----------



## graveyardmaster

stick said:


> You were last.


I am last!!!


----------



## stick

I sure am


----------



## graveyardmaster

stick said:


> I sure am


Don't think so..Last!!


----------



## stick

yes I am last


----------



## Copchick

I won the gold medal in Last!


----------



## Spooky1

CC, your medal is looking silver now. I win!


----------



## Goblin

I'm last and you're not............Boooooooo Hoooooooooo!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: (yawn...stretch...) Woke up last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Looking up I noticed I was Last
Found my coat and grabbed my hat
Took your win in seconds flat
Found my way upstairs and had a post
And somebody spoke and I took Last again....


----------



## Moon Dog

I think you went into a dream...

A dream that you were last


----------



## SPOOKY J

Snooze away....I'm Last!


----------



## Copchick

Lastamundo


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Contrary to popular belief....I am...indeed....LAST!
(and whoever posts after me, is not really last...because I am last! Me! Me and only Me...so don't believe the next people because they are LYING! Lies, Lies, Lies...I tell you it's LIES!!)


----------



## Goblin

After all that what can I say, but................

Last! Last! And more LAST!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## graveyardmaster

Strolled into last!!


----------



## Copchick

Last on a Sunday afternoon!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Glad I'm still last!


----------



## Goblin

Starting out the week last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## SPOOKY J

Good Morning Last!!!


----------



## stick

Last once again.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## stick

Morning Back to Last.


----------



## RoxyBlue




----------



## graveyardmaster

strolled into last!!


----------



## stick

And it strolled on past to me.


----------



## RoxyBlue

And kept going until it found me


----------



## stick

Back to me it comes.


----------



## RoxyBlue

And returns to me for the win!


----------



## stick

Come home to papa.
Last


----------



## highbury

Papa Highbury, that is.

For. The. Win.


----------



## Moon Dog

Congrats!


----------



## Copchick

Last win


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!


----------



## stick

Last place for win.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## stick

Good morning to be Last.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Indeed


----------



## stick

Last indeed.


----------



## Goblin

Yep! I'm last again!


----------



## Moon Dog

Lastaroonie!


----------



## stagehand1975

Its good to be last


----------



## SPOOKY J

Sure is! Last!


----------



## stick

Last place is best place.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## stick

Last is for me.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I don't think so


----------



## stick

Roxy is correct she is not.
*Last*


----------



## graveyardmaster

stick said:


> Roxy is correct she is not.
> *Last*


Because i am LAST!!!!


----------



## stick

graveyardmaster said:


> Because i am LAST!!!!


Only in your dreams.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I dream of being last at last.....


----------



## highbury

My dreams have become reality.

WIN.


----------



## Copchick

Wake up sleepy head, I'm last.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Go back to bed I'm last


----------



## Goblin

You should have stayed in bed yourself!


----------



## Moon Dog

Glad I got up... last!


----------



## stagehand1975

And bringing up the rear, poised to come in last, and he does once again ladies and gentlemen.


----------



## stick

Go back to bed I am Last.


----------



## stagehand1975

The bed is what's keeping me last


----------



## stick

Was keeping you.
Last


----------



## stagehand1975

Last once more


----------



## DocK

Back in a long time... and still last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## stick

Last again.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Persistent, aren't you?


----------



## stick

You know it. LAst


----------



## Goblin

I wasn't here to take it away from you!


----------



## Moon Dog

And you're not here now to keep it


----------



## stick

That is because I have it.


----------



## SPOOKY J

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## stick

You were Last


----------



## Copchick

^ Ditto!


----------



## stick

Ditto you


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## stick

Morning and Last


----------



## RoxyBlue

We meet again...at last


----------



## stick

I pass you to be last.


----------



## stagehand1975

Last to breakfast


----------



## stick

Lunch last.


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!


----------



## stick

Why yes I am Last.


----------



## scareme

Winner!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Back to me! Last!!


----------



## stagehand1975

Last good night


----------



## Pumpkin5

SPOOKY J said:


> Back to me! Last!!


:jol: Ahhh....Joe...would be nice, but, alas, darling...I am last!!!


----------



## Moon Dog

Since no one is last, I will be!


----------



## graveyardmaster

I am last!!!


----------



## Goblin

You would've if I hadn't showed up!


----------



## Copchick

Saturday morning last


----------



## graveyardmaster

You wish..Last!!!


----------



## Moon Dog

Good morning last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## graveyardmaster

Last is mine,mine All mine..Last!!


----------



## stagehand1975

I dont think so last


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!!!


----------



## Goblin

Sunday morning last


----------



## Copchick

Sunday morning with a good cup of coffee in last.


----------



## highbury

Off to the gym to release some tension from my WIN...


----------



## Moon Dog

Better go back to ease the tension of your loss!

Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## graveyardmaster

Strolled into last!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Goblin

You're all next to last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## stick

Last.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## stick

Last


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!!!


----------



## stick

Yes I Am Last.


----------



## Moon Dog

Were last


----------



## Goblin

Do Were Lasts come out when there's a full moon?


----------



## Moon Dog

Yes, yes we do!


----------



## stick

I take it from you.
Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!


----------



## stick

Who try steal Last from Me.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Me! Last


----------



## Copchick

Goodnight, last.


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Copchick

Good morning Moon Dog.


----------



## Moon Dog

Good morning!


----------



## stick

Last at last.


----------



## SPOOKY J

Good Morning Last!


----------



## stick

Not so fast I am Last.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## stick

Last, Oh my.


----------



## Moon Dog

Were last


----------



## stick

You were is correct.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## stick

Last.


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!!!


----------



## stick

Steal it back.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did you miss me?


----------



## Goblin

Goblins and late night lasts just seem to go together!


----------



## Moon Dog

Good morning! Last!


----------



## kprimm

Hello all, guess who's last now?


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## stick

Last


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!!!


----------



## stick

Last again.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Rain soaked last


----------



## Copchick

Snug as a bug in rug...and last.


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!


----------



## Goblin

First of March last!


----------



## kprimm

Last


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!!


----------



## scareme

I win so often, it must be against the law.


----------



## Goblin

scareme said:


> Goblin wins so often, it must be against the law.


Looks like I just broke the law again!


----------



## Copchick

Stop, in the name of the law! I've got last now.


----------



## Goblin

Last and I made a run for it!


----------



## Moon Dog

Didn't get very far... last


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Winning!


----------



## Copchick

Sorry Charlie you aren't any longer.


----------



## graveyardmaster

Monday morning last


----------



## Goblin

Then I came along and ruined it for you!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## stick

Last.


----------



## SPOOKY J

Good Morning Last!


----------



## stick

Morning and back Last


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!


----------



## stick

Funny so am I,
Last.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## stick

Last.


----------



## scareme

Win!


----------



## stick

Last.


----------



## SPOOKY J

Me!


----------



## stick

Last


----------



## Copchick

...and then the crowd chanted, "Last! Last! Last! Last!"


----------



## stick

Last.


----------



## scareme

I'll take the win now.


----------



## stick

Last.


----------



## scareme

I don't think you understand stick, I Win!


----------



## Moon Dog

Win what?


----------



## stick

Being Last and it is ME.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!


----------



## stick

Last.


----------



## scareme

stick, stick, stick, I'm taking it from you again. Sorry, no I'm not.


----------



## stick

Scareme your fingers are wet because it has slipped back into my hands.
Last.


----------



## graveyardmaster

stick said:


> Scareme your fingers are wet because it has slipped back into my hands.
> Last.


Stick,your fingers are wet too...Last!!


----------



## Copchick

Not wanting to go to work tomorrow, but last for now.


----------



## Goblin

Yep........Goblin is last again!


----------



## Moon Dog

Congrats!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!


----------



## stick

Last.


----------



## scareme

Don't you know I'm always right behind you, stick?


----------



## stick

Looks like you are in front of me.
Last.


----------



## Moon Dog

I'm still last!


----------



## Copchick

I'm taking last before catching some Zzzz's.


----------



## scareme

While everyone's asleep, I take the win.


----------



## Goblin

Unfortunately.........I never sleep!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## SPOOKY J

Good Morning Last!


----------



## stick

Last and loving it.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## stick

Last.


----------



## scareme

Guess who's behind you?


----------



## stick

scareme are you stalking me? 
Last.


----------



## Goblin

Snowy evening last


----------



## Moon Dog

Good morning, last!


----------



## stick

Last then i came past.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good morning, Evil Queen!

(hi, stick)


----------



## stick

Morning Roxy
Last.


----------



## graveyardmaster

Friday night last!!!


----------



## Copchick

Whoo hoo!


----------



## scareme

Where's stick? I lost track. But I still managed to pull off a win.


----------



## Moon Dog

Not for long


----------



## Goblin

Your's was even less!


----------



## scareme

win


----------



## highbury

Ahh, it feels so go good to get the weekend WIN...


----------



## Moon Dog

It sure does


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## scareme

You've had it long enough, Queenie


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Eww eww. I'm last


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Say what?!!


I'm last!


----------



## Goblin

Gee, with DST I am last twice in one hour!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Last


----------



## Goblin

How quaint! But I never meekly say "Last" I always say................

"LAST!"


----------



## Zurgh

Win


----------



## Goblin

win!


----------



## Zurgh

Win!


----------



## Moon Dog

Tell him what he's won Don Pardo!


----------



## stick

Last.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!


----------



## stick

Last.


----------



## Zurgh

Zippy win!


----------



## Copchick

Winner!


----------



## Goblin

And then I snatched last and made you cry!


----------



## stick

Sorry Wayne I take it.
Last.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## scareme

stick, who's behind you? It's me!


----------



## scareme

lol, you didn't have that win long did you Queenie?


----------



## stick

And you did?
Last.


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!


----------



## scareme

I'm the winner!


----------



## graveyardmaster

Strolled into Last..


----------



## stick

and i took from you


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last


----------



## scareme

Win


----------



## Copchick

Can't fall asleep...so I guess I'll be last.


----------



## scareme

Good evening


----------



## Goblin

Doesn't it give you a tingle of excitement to know that I am last?


----------



## scareme

It just puts me to sleep.


----------



## Goblin

Well.........try to keep your face out of the soup!


----------



## scareme

Win, before bed.


----------



## Goblin

You almost made it too!


----------



## DocK

muahahahaaaaalaaaaast


----------



## Goblin

muahahahaaaaaNOPE


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Good Morning Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## stick

Morning and Last.


----------



## scareme

Not so fast stick. You'd better be careful, I heard there is a dog running around here looking for something to fetch.


----------



## stick

Thanks for the laugh.
Last.


----------



## scareme

Win!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!


----------



## scareme

Win!


----------



## Zurgh

My turn!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Postin', got my chips cashed in
Keep postin', like the do-dah man
Together, your Last is mine, 
Just keep postin' on.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Roses are red,
Race cars are fast
Hate to be gloating,
But this gal is LAST!!!


----------



## Goblin

Now is the time
To reclaim what is mine
As I have in the past
The Goblin is here.......
And he be last!


----------



## Moon Dog

All that fancy talk and I'm still last!


----------



## Goblin

No you're not!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Morning Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is it last yet?


----------



## graveyardmaster

RoxyBlue said:


> Is it last yet?


Yes it is roxy and guess what its MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE "LAST"


----------



## scareme

But I'm the winner!!!


----------



## Moon Dog

There can be only one!


----------



## Zurgh

Hi, Moon Dog!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Well the first posts are the hardest posts
Don't you worry any more
'Cause when Last looks like Easy Street
Evil Andrew's at your door
Think this through with me
Let me know your mind
Whoa, oh, what I want to know
Is are you Last?


----------



## Copchick

Yes, I am last.


----------



## scareme

I win


----------



## Goblin

scareme said:


> I win


Spelled backwards it says Niw I!


----------



## scareme

It still means I win.


----------



## Goblin

Not even close, my dear!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Last


----------



## highbury

On to the weekend with this big bottle o' WIN!


----------



## N. Fantom

Sorry to disappoint you Highbury but this one is mine


----------



## Goblin

Well, while you're working your mine I'll take last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!!!


----------



## Zurgh

Winner!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!


----------



## Goblin

Last is like a homing pidgeon........it always returns to me.


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!


----------



## Goblin

St. Patrick's Day last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## stick

Last.


----------



## SPOOKY J

Good Morning Last!


----------



## stick

Last again.


----------



## scareme

Beat it, stick.


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## scareme

Beat it, Doggy.


----------



## Moon Dog

Woof!


----------



## scareme

Don't make me use stick on you.


----------



## Copchick

Last irish-woman standing.


----------



## Zurgh

Irish a' Winnin'


----------



## Goblin

The leprechaun gave me is pot of lasts!


----------



## Moon Dog

Must have been fools last

Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Zurgh

Mornin' EQ!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!!.....Now More Coffee!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'll take a cup, please


----------



## Zurgh

Cup o' win?


----------



## SPOOKY J

Sure..pour me another Win!


----------



## Copchick

I'll have a double!


----------



## scareme

I win! I win! You must begin again!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Goblin

No, but you sure were close!


----------



## Moon Dog

Let me try again, last!


----------



## Copchick

Last


----------



## stick

Last.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## stick

Back Last.


----------



## RoxyBlue

(slips quietly into last place)


----------



## stick

RoxyBlue Slips quietly out of Last Place.


----------



## graveyardmaster

stick said:


> RoxyBlue Slips quietly out of Last Place.


I stroll into last Stick


----------



## stick

I stroll back into last.


----------



## graveyardmaster

Last again Stick:ninja:


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Luckily....you guys are LOSERS....I am LAST!!!


----------



## Moon Dog

How can that be?

Because I'm last!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Your last all right, but I still win. So na na na to you.


----------



## scareme

Doesn't wining feel good? Oh yes it does.


----------



## Goblin

How would you know?


----------



## Moon Dog

Here we go again


----------



## stick

Stick for the win.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Good Morning! Win!


----------



## stick

Thanks Spooky J.
Last


----------



## RoxyBlue

So, we meet again.....


----------



## graveyardmaster

RoxyBlue said:


> So, we meet again.....


We do roxyblue..thanks for keeping my seat for me..Last:devil:


----------



## Evil Andrew

Oo-oo-ooh-hoo, Roxy Blue
What's a game, girl, if you never lose
Ask a winner and you'll probably find
Oo-ooh Roxy, that Last is now mine


----------



## Goblin

You forgot the last line........

Then Goblin snatched last and left me behind!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## stick

Last.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Last


----------



## stick

Last.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Evil Andrew wrote a song with my name in it - at last


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!


----------



## Copchick

Not any longer, Spooky J.


----------



## Moon Dog

I am last, hear me roar!


----------



## Goblin

You should roar...........I just took last away from you!


----------



## Copchick

Good morning last!


----------



## Goblin

Yes, it is a good morning to be last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Good morning to you too


----------



## graveyardmaster

Strolled into last


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus

Now I'm last! =)


----------



## Moon Dog

Here I am at last


----------



## highbury

And then it was over. I had won.


----------



## Goblin

One what?


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

There can be only one


----------



## Copchick

...and it isn't you Moon Dog.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Sorry, but it's not you either.


----------



## Goblin

I'm already Number One so why try harder?


----------



## Moon Dog

You'll get there one day


----------



## stick

Till then I am Last.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## stick

You were.


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!


----------



## graveyardmaster

Strolled into last


----------



## Irish Witch

And I just took it away. LAST


----------



## graveyardmaster

Was last Irish witch..Last is Mine..Last!


----------



## Irish Witch

That lasted a whole 4 mins. LAST


----------



## graveyardmaster

Yours only lasted 3min...Last!!!


----------



## Irish Witch

You mean you were last

LAST


----------



## graveyardmaster

Yup thats right last


----------



## Irish Witch

Wrong again


----------



## graveyardmaster

Right!!!...Last!!!


----------



## Irish Witch

Was gonna let you be last but then I decided I liked been

LAST


----------



## graveyardmaster

Well i thought about it too Irish witch..YOU are NOT last


----------



## Irish Witch

Ehhhh check again.... Cos I'm LAST


----------



## graveyardmaster

Your a trier irish witch..But i'm last


----------



## Irish Witch

Haha check again oldie


----------



## graveyardmaster

Yup i did Irish witch..Its says i'm Last


----------



## Irish Witch

Nope you'll find you need your eyes tested. Cos LAST


----------



## graveyardmaster

I can see That i am Last!!!


----------



## Irish Witch

Nah ha. I am


----------



## Copchick

Hey look who's back, Irish Witch. But too late, I'm last.


----------



## scareme

I win!


----------



## Goblin

Not even if you bribe all the judges!


----------



## scareme

After studying debate for 3 years, I can reply with, "Oh yeah?".


----------



## Moon Dog

Yeah!


----------



## stick

I beat you all.


----------



## SPOOKY J

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## stick

Last.


----------



## scareme

And she shoots...she scores...she wins!!!!


----------



## stick

Then she wakes up a Loser. 
I am Last.


----------



## scareme

Not so fast buddy.


----------



## stick

Ok I will be
s...l...o...w...e....r


----------



## scareme

You snooze, you loose, I win.


----------



## stick

Who snoozing?


----------



## scareme

Did you say snoozing or loosing?


----------



## stick

Loosing to me.


----------



## scareme

Oh please, I wish you wouldn't call yourself a looser. Just think of me as the winner.


----------



## stick

I the winner.
You cannot break this Stick.


----------



## scareme

You sure try to "stick" it out, but I win in the end.


----------



## stick

In the end the stick will come out on Top.


----------



## scareme

Unless I bury it in the ground.


----------



## Moon Dog

But I'm still last


----------



## Goblin

Is this where I collect my 200 bucks for passing GO?


----------



## Moon Dog

No, line forms over there


----------



## Copchick

Yep, right here.


----------



## stick

Go over there.
I am Last.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## stick

Last till scareme wakes up.


----------



## graveyardmaster

strolled into last


----------



## Moon Dog

And you strolled right out...


----------



## CrazedHaunter

And stepped in last


----------



## Copchick

I know you stepped in something, but it ain't last.


----------



## Goblin

Back again..............and I'm last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Copchick said:


> I know you stepped in something, but it ain't last.


Sorry... meant to pick that up


----------



## stick

And i am in last.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## stick

Coming to take it away.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'll take it from here, stick


----------



## stick

Thanks Roxy but don't be Blue when I steal it from you.


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!


----------



## stick

Time for me to have it.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Get real.


----------



## Moon Dog

FE! Where have ya been old man?


----------



## Goblin

Do you really want to try and steal last from me?


----------



## Moon Dog

Pictures are worth a 1000 words, but I'm still last


----------



## stick

That is what you think.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## stick

Last again.


----------



## scareme

Yup, it's what I think.


----------



## stick

You think you can keep it from me?


----------



## scareme

Why, yes.


----------



## GothicCandle

Haha


----------



## stick

Got it back.


----------



## GothicCandle

Baa, I've been outwitted.


----------



## stick

That candle been blown out of the water.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Three blue dogs against one stick - who do you think will take this round?:jol:


----------



## Moon Dog

Make that four dogs


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!!!


----------



## Copchick

Nighty night folks!


----------



## scareme

Night


----------



## Goblin

Yes it is.


----------



## Moon Dog

It was


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## highbury

Another grey Saturday morning win!!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Wow HB, I hate to steal your thunder...(not really, I'm laughing gleefully) LAST!


----------



## graveyardmaster

Last here again!!!


----------



## Copchick

Waiting in LAST because it's less than 23 hours until the LAST episode of The Walking Dead.


----------



## Goblin

Stand back everyone.............I'll handle last now!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## scareme

Good nigh win!


----------



## Goblin

Starting out the week last!


----------



## scareme

Win


----------



## Goblin

Yes I did!


----------



## scareme

No you didn't


----------



## Goblin

Yes I did........and done it again!


----------



## Moon Dog

Short lived


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## stick

Last again.


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!


----------



## stick

You were.


----------



## Copchick

^ Ditto


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Good night last


----------



## scareme

Win


----------



## Goblin

Scareme is last....................

April Fool!


----------



## scareme

Who you calling a fool? Oh, you could be right.


----------



## Goblin

Naw...........I'm just last!


----------



## Zurgh

Ladies first, last, and win!


----------



## scareme

Who are you calling a lady, doll


----------



## Goblin

I'll take last while ya'll discuss it!


----------



## scareme

Hey, what kind of "gentleman" are you?


----------



## Goblin

Whoever said I was?


----------



## scareme

It was rumored.


----------



## Goblin

Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! Ha! and Ha!


----------



## scareme

I have the feeling you are the one who started the rumor.


----------



## Goblin

Well........while you ponder which is true or not I'm gonna go to bed! Goodnight!


----------



## scareme

Night Night! Sweet Dreams!


----------



## Moon Dog

Sweet dreams were made of these...


----------



## stick

Till I came along.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## stick

Nothing better than be last.


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!


----------



## stick

What are you talking about, you being Last.


----------



## graveyardmaster

Yup last here Stick..Last!!


----------



## stick

Stick will always be last.


----------



## Copchick

^ Wrong again Stick.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last! April Fools! :googly:


----------



## Goblin

Ending the day last and starting out the day last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Here is last to save the day!


----------



## stick

And i here to take it away.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!!


----------



## stick

No way Spooky J


----------



## scareme

Hey stick! Guess what?


----------



## stick

I am Last.
thanks scareme


----------



## scareme

Not for long


----------



## stick

Oh sweet dear
I am still here.


----------



## scareme

Like a bad rash.


----------



## Copchick

^ I think they make ointment for that, it's called LAST!

(Makes me think of a funny kids joke. What do you call a pig liniment? Oinkment!)


----------



## Goblin

While Copchick is going hog wild there I'll take last in custody!


----------



## Moon Dog

One Adam 12, one Adam 12, report of stealing last


----------



## stick

What we got here is a failure to communicate.
I'm last.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## stick

Your time has pasted.


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Whew, made it at last!


----------



## stick

So did I.


----------



## DocK

Proud to be last...


----------



## scareme

Oh you think so??


----------



## stick

Scareme has past it to me.


----------



## scareme

But then I changed my mind, as any woman has a right to do, and took it back.


----------



## stick

Just so you could give it to me again.


----------



## Goblin

Guess who slipped in here and took it away from you?


----------



## stick

Good to see you Wayne.


----------



## Goblin

It's even better to see me last!


----------



## stick

To bad that did not last.


----------



## scareme

Gobby! What are you doing out in the daylight? Oh, O I see, losing.


----------



## stick

That is not nice to say about your self.


----------



## scareme

Would that be like "sticking" it to yourself? Oh, I slay myself!


----------



## Goblin

Oh look..........you left me Last in your will!


----------



## Zurgh

Cute win!


----------



## CrazedHaunter

gute Nacht letzte


----------



## Zurgh

Nite, nite, CH!


----------



## Goblin




----------



## DocK

"Death to Ming". I'n last...


----------



## Goblin

What's up Dock?


----------



## Moon Dog

Since nobody is last, I'll take it


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Copchick

Rainy day last.


----------



## stick

Last for now.


----------



## scareme

I wish we had rain. A sunny day win.


----------



## stick

You are crying now because I am last.


----------



## scareme

I dry my tears with my winning towel.


----------



## stick

Be more like a swimming towel because you are in the water if you think you are Last.


----------



## scareme

Even at swimming, I win.


----------



## stick

As you are swimming I am winning.


----------



## scareme

As you are winning I am winning... wait, if I'm swimming and winning, and you are winning...Hell I win.


----------



## stick

Have a good weekend winning.


----------



## scareme

Hey, Look over there... I Win!


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Did you say you were winning or whining. Either way I'm last


----------



## Moon Dog

Look what I found! Last!


----------



## Goblin

(Blowing my silent last whistle) 

Last.........COME!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Uhmmmm....I be last....me...ME....MEEEEEE!!!


----------



## CrazedHaunter

No me


----------



## Zurgh

I stole yo' win...


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Zurgh

Thank you, Thank you... Win...


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Zurgh

Surprise kitten win!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Still last!


----------



## Copchick

^ No longer. It's mine.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Me me I'm last


----------



## scareme

Just slipping in to steal the win.


----------



## Copchick

While you're slippin', you're also slidin' away, so I'll take last.


----------



## scareme

I'm tired, but I can still take the win.


----------



## Goblin

And I can take it from you!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## stick

Last for sure.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## stick

Last.


----------



## scareme

I'm up all night, and I can still kick you bottom for the win.


----------



## stick

*Last*


----------



## DocK

Last again...


----------



## Moon Dog

Who'da last? I'm da last!


----------



## highbury

Fin.


----------



## Copchick

Hello Tuesday, last.


----------



## Goblin

What about last Tuesday?


----------



## Moon Dog

Who's on last?


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Copchick

Windy day in last.


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!


----------



## stick

Take the win.
Last.


----------



## Copchick

Mine now, Stick.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Last sticks with me


----------



## Goblin

Ohhhhhhh great! I've got a last with Roxy stuck to it!


----------



## Moon Dog

Not like that's such a bad thing...


----------



## stick

Too bad i am Last.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!


----------



## scareme

Win!


----------



## stick

Don't you wish. Last.


----------



## Moon Dog

Don't need to wish, I know I'm last


----------



## scareme

No you aren't


----------



## Moon Dog

You sure?


----------



## scareme

I've never been so sure of anything.


----------



## Moon Dog

Well, if you're sure...


----------



## Copchick

Know what I'm sure of? Neither one of you are last!


----------



## scareme

Win!


----------



## Moon Dog

Congrats!


----------



## highbury

Oh, why thank you, Moon Dog!


----------



## Goblin

A dark shadow crosses the forum..........Goblin has taken last once again!


----------



## Moon Dog

Isn't that nice?


----------



## stick

It sure is Thanks,
Last.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## scareme

Good Morning Queenie!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!


----------



## stick

Sorry J I am last.


----------



## Copchick

Excuse me, here is where I cut in. Last.


----------



## scareme

Win.


----------



## Goblin

Not if I have anything to do with it!


----------



## stick

Taking over with Last Place.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## stick

Morning E. Queen
last


----------



## RoxyBlue

I wrestle last from stick's grasp and wave it triumphantly over my head:jol:


----------



## stick

Poor RoxyBlue I steal it back from you.


----------



## scareme

Thief! Oh right, I am.


----------



## stick

I take it back.


----------



## RoxyBlue

And then hand it to me.


----------



## stick

Then back to me.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Oh look, Haley's comet! (steals last while stick is distracted)


----------



## stick

Look a bone and I run home with it.


----------



## Goblin

While you're chewing on your bone I'll take care of last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Morning!


----------



## Goblin

Eventually..................


----------



## Copchick

Good morning peeps!


----------



## Moon Dog

Yo!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## scareme

Good evening win.


----------



## Copchick

Good night, win.


----------



## Goblin

An all night last!


----------



## Copchick

Last


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## stick

Last.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## stick

Last again.


----------



## Moon Dog

Lost again?

Last!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

At last!

Last!


----------



## highbury

I've done it. I've made it to the end. And the end IS ALL MINE!!


----------



## Goblin

Sorry, your mine suffered a cave in.......and now it's flooded too!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## stick

Go back to sleep Moon dog.
I am last.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## stick

I will take it back.


----------



## scareme

It's been said before, beat it stick.


----------



## stick

This stick is like a boomerang, it keeps coming back.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ah, my nemesis


----------



## Moon Dog

While you guys are having a reunion, I'll take last


----------



## Copchick

Moon Dog, you really must give up...I'm last.


----------



## scareme

Yeah right.


----------



## Goblin

Haven't ya'll figured out that I only loan my last to you while I'm gone?


----------



## Moon Dog

My turn now


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## stick

Take last place.


----------



## Copchick

Stick, you mean next to last.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Last!!!!!!


----------



## Goblin

Yes I am!


----------



## Zurgh

You were, now I win!


----------



## Goblin

unfortunately..........no.


----------



## Zurgh

No,no.


----------



## Goblin

Most definitely.


----------



## DocK

last baby... yeah...


----------



## Moon Dog

That would be me!


----------



## Zurgh

Samba win!


----------



## stick

Looks likes she is crying because I am Last.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## stick

Not for too long Queen.


----------



## RoxyBlue

(slips in quietly while no one is looking)


----------



## scareme

Win!


----------



## stick

Stick is back for the win.


----------



## Copchick

I'm last...no doubt about it.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

No you are not, I am! Last


----------



## highbury

While you two fight it out, I'll go ahead and take my LAST.


----------



## Goblin

Back away from the last slowly and nobody will get hurt!


----------



## Moon Dog

Ouch


----------



## stick

Don't turn around I am last.


----------



## Copchick

Whoo hoo Friday! Last.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!


----------



## scareme

Win!


----------



## stick

Don't you Wish.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

get real!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Me be LAST!


----------



## Goblin

You be Next to Last!


----------



## Copchick

Sorry Gobby. You are next to last.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!


----------



## Goblin

The Easter Bunny left me a whole basket of LASTS!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Easter Morning! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Evil Andrew

With a pint of Evil Andrew's ale
Hoppin' down the Last Post trail
Hippity hoppity, my win is on its way


----------



## Goblin

Looks like your train of thought just got derailed!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## stick

Sorry Moon dog.
Last.


----------



## Lambchop

Me for now.


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!


----------



## stick

Sorry I will take it away.


----------



## Goblin

I used my STICK shift to shift last over to me!


----------



## Copchick

Good morning!


----------



## Moon Dog

Morning!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Good Morning...Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## stick

Will take it away.


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!


----------



## Goblin

Goblin throws Spooky J in the lake and takes last!


----------



## Moon Dog

That wasn't very nice


----------



## stick

Go get the bone moon dog. I am Last.


----------



## SPOOKY J

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## stick

Good evening, Last.


----------



## Copchick

I'm last - because I said so.


----------



## Spooky1

It's been a while since I was last .... It feels good!


----------



## highbury

I hope you enjoyed it...

LAST.


----------



## Goblin

I'm certain I will.............


----------



## Moon Dog

Will what?


----------



## stick

Take it from You.


----------



## SPOOKY J

Hand it over! Thanks!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## stick

Taking it back.


----------



## Goblin

(Throwing Stick in the lake)

MINE!


----------



## Moon Dog

Lake mine, is that a smaller version of a sea mine?


----------



## stick

I floated back into Last Place.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## stick

Stick to Last place.


----------



## SPOOKY J

My turn!


----------



## Goblin

Last is just so excited to see me!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!!!


----------



## Goblin

The King of Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Copchick

Just checking in with last.


----------



## Goblin

It's checkout time Copchick!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## stick

Taking Last out for a walk.


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Wow this is still going on Last


----------



## Goblin

Till the last last's standing!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Copchick

Dog gone it, Moon Dog, last belongs to me.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Sorry, not this time


----------



## SPOOKY J

Good Morning Last!


----------



## stick

Spooky J hand it my way.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Evening! Last!


----------



## QueenRuby2002

last


----------



## Goblin

Last is like a boomerang........no matter how it's thrown out there it always comes back to me!


----------



## Zurgh

To bad I caught the win!


----------



## Goblin

Don't what it is you caught..........but it wasn't last!


----------



## Zurgh

Shock of king onion win!


----------



## Goblin

Goblin win!


----------



## Zurgh

Negative Loss!


----------



## Goblin

Well........you came close!


----------



## Zurgh

Close enough.


----------



## stick

For me to take Last.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## QueenRuby2002

But I win


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Not anymore!


----------



## stick

Thanks for making me Last.


----------



## Copchick

Actually thank you Stick for holding my rightful position in last.


----------



## scareme

You didn't have that long did you?


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Now I'm last!


----------



## stick

That is funny because so am I.


----------



## QueenRuby2002

no me


----------



## scareme

Even funnier yet is I win!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Haha Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last! Ha ha!


----------



## QueenRuby2002

last


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Nope! I'm last!


----------



## Copchick

Come on DA, it's mine.


----------



## Goblin

Well while you're working your mine I'll take last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last I am!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Once you were as now I am... Last!


----------



## Copchick

Last is mine, Sam I am.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

And I'm back to take your spot! I'm last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Now I'm here at last.


----------



## stick

To bad Roxy your time has pasted.


----------



## Moon Dog

Pasted?


----------



## Copchick

I'm last.


----------



## Goblin

The only time the rest of you are last is when I'm not here! Don't believe me? Just watch!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## stick

You Wish you were.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Good afternoon last


----------



## Copchick

Super sleepy, but still last. Night folks!


----------



## highbury

Friday Night Last!!


----------



## Goblin

Too bad it's Saturday!


----------



## Zurgh

Saturday morning mine...


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!


----------



## Copchick

California Chrome wasn't last, but I am.


----------



## Lambchop

My turn.


----------



## Goblin

Your turn is up


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!


----------



## scareme

win


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Yaay! Last!


----------



## Goblin

The sun has set
Hear the night birds cries
Look to the horizon
See the full moon rise!
See the darkness oh so vast
Evil creatures in the shadows
Giving me the eternal last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Good Morning Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

And just like that, I'm back and last!


----------



## Copchick

Last


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!


----------



## Goblin

Yes I am!


----------



## Moon Dog

Yes you were


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Last!!!!!!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Last!


----------



## Lambchop

winning


----------



## Bone Dancer

Nope, to slow, its me


----------



## Copchick

Ahh, the sounds of spring in the air...and being last of course.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Woo hoo, I outlasted the copper!


----------



## SPOOKY J

My turn!


----------



## stick

Last.


----------



## Goblin

And then I had to come along and ruin it for you!


----------



## Moon Dog

Darn the bad luck!


----------



## scareme

Not so fast buddy!


----------



## highbury

Boom.

Last.


----------



## stick

Boom and you pasted
Last.


----------



## SPOOKY J

Good Morning Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## scareme

Win


----------



## drevilstein

My turn!


----------



## Copchick

I have relieved you of your post. Last is mine now.


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!


----------



## QueenRuby2002

I win


----------



## scareme

Sorry, I win, good to see you here again.


----------



## Moon Dog

You too...


----------



## Copchick

Last chance for the win tonight.


----------



## Goblin

I always take a chance on last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Too bad it didn't pay off


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last


----------



## brd813

Last for now


----------



## RoxyBlue

That didn't last long.


----------



## QueenRuby2002

last


----------



## brd813

I'll try now and see if folks on the east coast have gone to bed


----------



## Goblin

Nope.


----------



## Moon Dog

Correct


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Win.


----------



## Copchick

...and I'm in for the steal.


----------



## SPOOKY J

Stealing wrong. No last for you!


----------



## Goblin

Who's stealing my last?


----------



## Moon Dog

Cops can't steal...


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Zurgh

Yoink! I got the win, now!


----------



## highbury

Fin.


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Last Post with Mary Jane
One more time to kill the pain
I feel summer creepin' in
And I'm taking your Last again


----------



## Lambchop

Finally I won


----------



## Goblin

Mother's Day Last!


----------



## Copchick

You don't tug on Superman's cape
You don't spit into the wind
You don't pull the mask of the Lone Ranger
and you don't take Copchick's last win!


----------



## RoxyBlue

But I just did


----------



## Evil Andrew

All you need is Last
All you need is Last
All you need is Last, Last
Last is all you need...


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good evening from our new apartment! Last!


----------



## brd813

Now I'm last


----------



## Copchick

Insomnia last.


----------



## Goblin

I love it when last waits up for me!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## stick

Last once again.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!


----------



## Lambchop

It's me


----------



## Goblin

Mean old Mister Goblin snatched your last and kicked you down the basement stairs!


----------



## Moon Dog

That's not very nice...


----------



## SPOOKY J

Good Morning Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good morning, Evil Queen!


----------



## stick

Taking Last Place.


----------



## Goblin

Oh? Exactly WHERE are you taking it?


----------



## Moon Dog

Going to bury it so it can't be found


----------



## stick

To bad to left it sticking out the ground.


----------



## Copchick

...for a brief time. 

Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!


----------



## Copchick

Last


----------



## Goblin

And now that you know what it is you're after...............


----------



## Moon Dog

I have achieved it


----------



## stick

To bad you could not keep it.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!


----------



## Goblin

Yes it is.........THANKS!


----------



## Copchick

Sitting in last with a cup of coffee.


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## stick

No i am Last.


----------



## SPOOKY J

Nope... I am!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!


----------



## Copchick

^ Dude, you are so not last.


----------



## Spooky1

Last is mine!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Was Spooky....WAS....everything is relative...
Last be mine....har, har...........


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Goblin

Last is your's so long as I allow it..........and I don't!


----------



## Moon Dog

I allow it, last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Evening! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!


----------



## Copchick

Last is mine at the beach


----------



## Spooky1

Enjoy the beach CC, while enjoy last!


----------



## Goblin

Copchick said:


> Last is mine at the beach


Pittsburgh has a beach?


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!


----------



## Goblin

Now it is............


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Good Morning Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last


----------



## Copchick

Sleepy time, last.


----------



## SPOOKY J

Still up Last!


----------



## Goblin

Just plain last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Good Morning Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## graveyardmaster

Strolled Into Last!!!


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Last


----------



## highbury

This is it. The last last. And it's all mine.


----------



## Goblin

Your mine caved in but I was able to rescue last!


----------



## Copchick

You're all wrong...last belongs to me.


----------



## SPOOKY J

^ Last is coming with me. It's a last thing, you wouldn't understand.


----------



## graveyardmaster

Strolled into last!!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is it soup yet?


----------



## SPOOKY J

Sure


----------



## Copchick

I'm last. Goblin said so!


----------



## debbie5

Lasty McLastLast.


----------



## Goblin

You know you want me to be last!


----------



## stick

Come up Last.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!


----------



## Spooky1

I'm bringing up the rear!


----------



## highbury

Spooky1 said:


> I'm bringing up the rear!


Giggle, giggle...

L-A-S-T ! !


----------



## Goblin

All that giggling I thought The Joker had kidnapped last!


----------



## Copchick

Not the Joker...just me.


----------



## kauldron

Last, have a great day everyone.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## stick

Taking It.
Last


----------



## brd813

My turn to be last - hmm just like being picked for softball when I was a kid


----------



## scareme

Winner! Winner! Chicken dinner!


----------



## Copchick

Wait a minute now...its my turn.


----------



## Goblin

........And here I thought I had lost last! Thanks for finding last for me Copchick!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## kauldron

Mmuuwwwaaaahhhhaaaaaahhhhaaaaaa!!!! Last.


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!


----------



## Goblin

I found this last roaming loose!


----------



## kauldron

LAST. LASt. LAst. Last. last.........


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Time for lunch at last


----------



## Copchick

Last missed me, so I have it back.


----------



## Goblin

While you were in the back me and last snuck out the front!


----------



## highbury

But Goblin tripped and fell and dumped LAST all over the ground. Luckily I had a mop to clean it up.


----------



## kauldron

I went grave robbing and dug up LAST at the Highbury Cemetery!


----------



## Copchick

I took last out of Kauldron's pot and now it's mine.


----------



## Evil Queen

Happy Memorial Day! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

It's a beautiful day at last


----------



## Spooky1

Last and good night!


----------



## Goblin

Last decided to stay up a little longer!


----------



## kauldron

I woke up and wouldn't you know it, LAST had a cup of coffee ready for me.


----------



## stick

And it came to me.
Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I sense a pattern here at last....


----------



## Copchick

Last for me until (enter name here) shows up.


----------



## Goblin

Does it really matter once I arrive?


----------



## kauldron

It did for a few hours at least, now LAST.


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Goblin

Nope


----------



## Moon Dog

Yup


----------



## stick

Sorry Moon Dog I'm taking it.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!


----------



## Lambchop

!!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

In like a Lamb, out like a Roxy!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## kauldron

I like to watch LAST Man Standing.


----------



## SPOOKY J

While you were watching. I took Last!


----------



## Copchick

Last! Goodnight peeps.


----------



## scareme

Win!


----------



## Goblin

And you almost made it too!


----------



## kauldron

Last.


----------



## Goblin

Yes it is!


----------



## Moon Dog

Yes, I am!


----------



## kauldron

Have a good day everyone. Last.


----------



## stick

Last coming back home to me.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Lambchop

Not at this moment...


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Copchick

Thanks for saving last for me Moon Dog.


----------



## highbury

This last is ALL MINE!!!!!


----------



## Goblin

Mining for lasts!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!!


----------



## Lambchop

At this moment


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Lambchop

At this moment...


----------



## RoxyBlue

Friday at last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!


----------



## Copchick

Wrong, Spooky J. Last is mine and never ever wants to be with anyone else.


----------



## Goblin

Unhand that last Copchick.......it's under the Goblin's protection now!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Last again


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!


----------



## Lambchop

last.


----------



## SPOOKY J

Win!


----------



## Goblin

Nobody wins when I'm playing!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Copchick

Oh Moon Dog, I just wrestled last away from you again, sorry you lost. Ha, no I'm not.


----------



## Lambchop

Finaly.


----------



## Goblin

Goblin just stole last.......
Doo Dah, Doo Dah!
Goblin's gonna keep last too.........
All the Doo Dah Day!


----------



## Copchick

As for being the only member on the forum right now, I'll help myself to last.


----------



## Goblin

Who said you were the only one on here?


----------



## Moon Dog

Doesn't matter because I'm last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last


----------



## scareme

I'll take that win, thank you.


----------



## highbury

And present it to me. You are most generous, scareme!


----------



## Goblin

Then mean old Mister Goblin snatched it right away from you!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Good Morning Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## stick

Coming in at last.


----------



## RoxyBlue

(quietly removes last from stick's pocket and makes off with it....)


----------



## stick

What are you doing going in my pockets.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Looking for loose change at last


----------



## stick

Sorry I have pinched that penny in half.


----------



## Copchick

While you two are distracted, I've got last!


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Last


----------



## Goblin

The Master Last Snatcher has snatched last!


----------



## Moon Dog

You've snatched your last last!


----------



## Copchick

And so have you.


----------



## stick

turn around because last is all me.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## scareme

Good morning Evil Queen!


----------



## Lambchop

mornin'


----------



## stick

I ready for lunch here on the east coast.


----------



## SPOOKY J

I'm ready for some Last!


----------



## stick

Too bad.


----------



## scareme

Bad for you!


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Well I'm ready for bed on the west coast. Last


----------



## Goblin

Here on the East Coast I am catching a few lasts!


----------



## Moon Dog

Lucky for me, I'm last


----------



## stick

Go back to sleep Moon Dog.
Last


----------



## scareme

Wyn!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last


----------



## Goblin

He who lasts last lasts best!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## stick

Returning last to the correct spot.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## kauldron

No problem Mon!!

Last


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!


----------



## Copchick

Mostest lastest


----------



## Goblin

Last


----------



## kauldron

and he takes LAST by a nose.........


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Yes, yes I am!


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Last


----------



## Spooky1

Last is mine!


----------



## Goblin

Last


----------



## kauldron

Last........


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

I say unto you, last is mine!


----------



## Lambchop

But wait...


----------



## Copchick

Thanks for holding the last spot for me, Lambchop.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Last


----------



## Goblin

Last


----------



## kauldron

Last


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!


----------



## stick

Last.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## kauldron

Last. For a few minutes at least.....


----------



## highbury

5 hours was a good run.

But I'll take over last now.


----------



## Goblin

Last


----------



## Moon Dog

Seems like we've been here before


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!


----------



## kauldron

Last.


----------



## ScareRookie

*Winner of the losers*

Umm not so fast. You are in second place now which makes you the winner of the losers. There can only be one winner....and its me.


----------



## Goblin

I wouldn't count on it!


----------



## Copchick

I've always liked a good last in the morning.


----------



## Goblin

Too bad you don't have one!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## kauldron

Waking up to a big cup of LAST this morning.


----------



## stick

To bad you spilled it on the floor.


----------



## SPOOKY J

Clean up on isle Last.


----------



## Lambchop

Last in line.


----------



## RoxyBlue

First in last


----------



## stick

Then I pass.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Afternoon! Last!


----------



## kauldron

Uugghhh! It's early.

Last....


----------



## Moon Dog

Too early for you to have last


----------



## kauldron

Not so fast

Last....


----------



## stick

Thank you for giving me Last.


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!!!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good afternoon!


----------



## kauldron

Last.


----------



## Moon Dog

Yes I am


----------



## Goblin

Last


----------



## Lambchop

good night last


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## highbury

On to the weekend with my new found last!


----------



## stick

Friday the 13 last.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## kauldron

Last


----------



## RoxyBlue

You think so, do you?


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!


----------



## kauldron

Last again.


----------



## Goblin

Last


----------



## Copchick

Ta-daaa!


----------



## kauldron

Last


----------



## Moon Dog

Thank you!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!


----------



## Copchick

It's me again, last as usual.


----------



## Moon Dog

Look pretty early to me


----------



## Goblin

It's never too late for last!


----------



## kauldron

Have a good day everyone!
Last.


----------



## Evil Queen

Happy Father's Day! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Thank you, last!


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Morning last.


----------



## Lambchop

Last at lunch


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last at post lunch pre dinner.


----------



## Copchick

Just little ol' me in last again.


----------



## Goblin

I snatch last fast to make you gasp at my fast lasts like times past!


----------



## kauldron

Not fast enough.
Last.


----------



## Goblin

All I have to do is OUTLAST


----------



## Moon Dog

Good luck with that


----------



## stick

Sorry Moon Dog.
LAST


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!!!


----------



## Goblin

You're not gonna get me to say the third "Last" and have some supernatural killer
pop in behind me and kill me!


----------



## kauldron

Poppin' in!

Last


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## stick

Come to take it away.


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last


----------



## Copchick

Last is me...not you...ME...the one and only...ME...last.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi, all!


----------



## kauldron

Sleep well kiddies

Last...


----------



## Goblin

Last has been waiting for me all day!


----------



## kauldron

Last


----------



## Moon Dog

Silly rabbit, Last is for Moon Dog


----------



## stick

it is for me.


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!


----------



## Copchick

Short lived, Spooky J, it's mine now.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Goblin

I be last


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## stick

Last for me.


----------



## kauldron

Last


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!


----------



## Halloween_Anna

nope, last.


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last


----------



## highbury

Done. It's me. I'm Last.


----------



## Goblin

I'm almost tempted to let you keep it too.......but as we all know, almost only counts with horseshoes!


----------



## Moon Dog

And hand grenades...


----------



## stick

And I will take Last.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Moon Dog said:


> And hand grenades...


and atom bombs


----------



## kauldron

Last for a little bit at least


----------



## SPOOKY J

Your bit is up. Last!


----------



## Copchick

You've bitten the dust SJ, last is mine.


----------



## Goblin

Is that The Lost Dutchman Mine?


----------



## kauldron

Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Copchick

Lastamus maximus


----------



## Moon Dog

Still last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last-a-Rooney!


----------



## Goblin

Did you say you inherited last from Mickey Rooney?


----------



## kauldron

Last


----------



## Copchick

Coffee is always first in the morning, so I'll have last here.


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!


----------



## Spooky1

One Spooky makes way for another. Last!


----------



## Goblin

And you made way for a Goblin!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## stick

It is my turn.
Last


----------



## kauldron

Better Last than never


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Hey Last!


----------



## Copchick

Eating corn on the cob in last.


----------



## Goblin

Are you saying you have a corny last??


----------



## kauldron

Have a good day everyone. Last.


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## stick

Taking it Moon Dog.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!


----------



## Copchick

Last, good night peeps!


----------



## Goblin

......and I don't want to hear a peep out you!


----------



## Moon Dog

Peep!


----------



## kauldron

Last.


----------



## stick

Hello and Last.


----------



## SPOOKY J

Good morning Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Evening! Last!


----------



## Spooky1

Good night, Last!


----------



## Goblin

I'm almost tempted to let you keep last.........but I never was one to give into temptation!


----------



## Moon Dog

Nice of you to keep last for me


----------



## kauldron

Last.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Copchick

Chillin' in last


----------



## stick

Lunch with last.


----------



## Goblin

Late Night with Last and Goblin has been renewed for another season!


----------



## Moon Dog

You were just canceled, last!


----------



## stick

Only for me to take it away.


----------



## kauldron

Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Ramonadona

Back to creep & stalk, last


----------



## Copchick

"creep and stalk" - sound like a band!  Oh and uh, last.


----------



## Evil Andrew

I heard it through the grapevine
not much longer til Last would you be mine.
Oh I heard it through the grapevine,
Oh and I'm just about to lose my mind.
Honey, honey yeah.


----------



## Goblin

You didn't hear it from me!


----------



## kauldron

Last.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## kauldron

Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Afternoon Last!


----------



## Ramonadona

Lurking in the afternoon, last


----------



## RoxyBlue

So am I


----------



## kauldron

Last.


----------



## Goblin

You were..............


----------



## DocK

He's back... he shoots... he scores... gooaaaaaaaaaaaal...


----------



## Goblin

Intercepted by Goblin!


----------



## kauldron

Too bad you fumbled. Last.


----------



## RoxyBlue

(does an end run around kauldron to take last)


----------



## Moon Dog

Touchdown Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Flag on the play. Booth review. Last goes to me.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Afternoon! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!!


----------



## Goblin

Last, last.........and last!


----------



## DocK

@last


----------



## kauldron

Last.


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Afternoon! Last!


----------



## Copchick

Sitting on a nice soft pillow filled with LAST.


----------



## Goblin

A pillow filled with last?


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## DocK

Last


----------



## RoxyBlue

Last at last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!


----------



## Goblin

You're all aghast that I have last!


----------



## kauldron

Not anymore. Last.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Copchick

As evening falls into a darkness, always remember, Copchick is always last.


----------



## Goblin

Copchick said:


> As evening falls into a darkness, always remember, Copchick is always next to last.


Tell us something we don't know!


----------



## SPOOKY J

SSsssssss...BOOM!!! Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Happy 4th of July! Last!


----------



## Jackyl48

Last post


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!


----------



## Jackyl48

Last


----------



## kauldron

Last. Oh shoot, I broke the page, no more posts. I win!


----------



## Jackyl48

last


----------



## Goblin

Helen Hunt found an envelope with 10,000 dollars in it. So if you lost an envelope
containing 10,000 dollars you can go to Helen Hunt or it.


----------



## Copchick

Last


----------



## Goblin

Last week maybe.


----------



## kauldron

Last.


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!


----------



## kauldron

Last.


----------



## Jackyl48

Last


----------



## Copchick

Waiting to be finished working (less that 15 minutes left), and I'm last again.


----------



## Jackyl48

not any more....last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Night! Last!


----------



## Goblin

I have been and always shall be last! Live long and prosper.....but only as next to last!


----------



## Jackyl48

not anymore...i'm last now


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Good Afternoon Last!


----------



## Jackyl48

last


----------



## graveyardmaster

Strolled into Last!


----------



## kauldron

Last.


----------



## Copchick

Last. And that's a fact, Jack!


----------



## Goblin

You obviously don't know Jack!


----------



## Copchick

Thoroughly enjoying a day off in last.


----------



## kauldron

Enjoy your day off Copchick. By the way.....Last!


----------



## stick

Taking it away.


----------



## Moon Dog

Taking it to where?


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## kauldron

Last.


----------



## Jackyl48

last


----------



## Copchick

Last is mine. You know it. Sure you do. It's mine, not yours.


----------



## Goblin

Not even in your dreams!


----------



## Moon Dog

How about nightmares?


----------



## kauldron

Last.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Copchick

The best last you'll never know, is mine.


----------



## graveyardmaster

Last is mine and always will be


----------



## kauldron

Last.


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!


----------



## morbidmike

finally the last of the last


----------



## Spooky1

Hi Mike, bye Mike, Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!


----------



## morbidmike

wheeew I got my last back it runs off sometimes


----------



## Jackyl48

I just stepped in last


----------



## Copchick

So that's what I smell! Better wipe it off before it stains.


----------



## Moon Dog

My paws are clean... last!


----------



## morbidmike

I'm holding last hostage


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!


----------



## OtisDriftwood

Had a great sandwich for lunch. Ham and cheese is where it's at! Oh yeah.....Last!


----------



## stick

Going to take it away.
Last.


----------



## highbury

It's Wednesday. That means I get last.


----------



## morbidmike

its MINE!!!!!! last again


----------



## Copchick

Not so fast, MM. I am last.


----------



## Lambchop

Your not so last after all.


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## kauldron

Last.


----------



## morbidmike

its good to be last


----------



## stick

Last.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ah, nemesis!:jol:


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Hey Last!


----------



## scareme

Win!


----------



## morbidmike

thanx for keeping last warm for me


----------



## Copchick

Pass that plate of last over please. Thank you!


----------



## Moon Dog

Sorry, I'm not finished with it yet


----------



## morbidmike

weeeee last again


----------



## stick

If you need to weee go to the bathroom.
Last.


----------



## kauldron

Last.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!


----------



## Copchick

Tá mé go deireanach


----------



## SPOOKY J

Um Uhh. ..Last!


----------



## morbidmike

my last stay back or I'll lick it I swear I will


----------



## Spooky1

Where did everybody go, I'm all alone here in last.


----------



## Lambchop

I'm right here at last!


----------



## kauldron

Last.


----------



## Copchick

Tsk, tsk, not for long Kauldron. Last is mine.


----------



## morbidmike

those days are gone ....ALL BYyyyyyyyyyy myself I wanna beeeee alllllll by my self at last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## morbidmike

good afternoon last


----------



## Evil Andrew

Good day Last Post, good day Last Post, good day Last Post

I need to laugh and when your Last is out
I've got something I can laugh about
I feel good in a special way
I took your Last and it's a sunny day


----------



## Copchick

^ Well, look who the cat dragged in! About time you returned to us Evil A. Too bad you didn't stay last for long.


----------



## morgan8586

Me Last!


----------



## kauldron

Last.


----------



## morbidmike

im last


----------



## Pumpkin5

morbidmike said:


> im last


You wish dollface....but...alas.....No..
Tis I! Lastie, last, last!!!


----------



## kauldron

Last.


----------



## morbidmike

I assume the responsibility of last


----------



## scareme

I'll take that win, Mike. You've had it long enough.


----------



## highbury

It's mine now! All mine!! LAST!!!


----------



## Jackyl48

last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nothin' on earth that'll get me hummin'
Like Last Post huntin', I'll come runnin'
With me takin' your Last in the broad daylight
And every night is a Last Post night
For my day in the sun I've been postin' 
'Til the sun don't shine.


----------



## kauldron

Last.


----------



## Moon Dog

Ditto...


----------



## Copchick

Double ditto


----------



## SPOOKY J

I'll ditto to that.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## scareme

Win


----------



## Copchick

^ What she said.


----------



## kauldron

Last.


----------



## Moon Dog

Here we go again...


----------



## kauldron

Last. Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Moon Dog

Will do, thanks!


----------



## kauldron

No problem.


----------



## morbidmike

mine


----------



## stick

I will take it for a few minutes.


----------



## Copchick




----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sunny day last


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!!!


----------



## kauldron

Last.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


----------



## kauldron

Last.


----------



## Moon Dog

Yes I am


----------



## Copchick

No, you're not.


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## stick

Last for now.


----------



## scareme

Win, for ever.


----------



## kauldron

Last.


----------



## morbidmike

and its mine


----------



## Moon Dog

Was yours..


----------



## Copchick

Last this morning.


----------



## morbidmike

for 8 minutes


----------



## kauldron

You had it for 3

Last.


----------



## stick

Then i show Up.


----------



## MrGrimm

Good morning haunters!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!


----------



## scareme

I win!  I win!  I win! :smoking:


----------



## stick

Scareme,You know better than that.
Last


----------



## RoxyBlue

(slides quietly into last while stick is talking to scareme)


----------



## kauldron

Last.


----------



## Copchick

Last


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## stick

Last.


----------



## morbidmike

mine


----------



## kauldron

Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Copchick

Good afternoon, last.


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!!!


----------



## MrGrimm

Dernier!


----------



## kauldron

Last.


----------



## graveyardmaster

Last is mine!


----------



## Copchick

A nice drizzly morning to be in last.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Jackyl48

last


----------



## kauldron

Last.


----------



## Jackyl48

last


----------



## Copchick

...and a nice drizzly night to be in last.


----------



## kauldron

Have a good day everyone. Last.


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Jackyl48

last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Jackyl48

Last


----------



## kauldron

Last.


----------



## Copchick

*F-A-S-T *last


----------



## Jackyl48

last


----------



## Evil Andrew

After Last Post, we gonna let it all hang down
After Last Post, we gonna chug-a-lug and chow

We gonna stimulate some action
We gonna get some satisfaction
We gonna find out what it is all about


----------



## Goblin

E-i-e-i-ooooooooooooo!

Guess who's back?


----------



## Moon Dog

Welcome back, still not last


----------



## kauldron

Last.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## stick

Coming in for Last.


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last! !!


----------



## graveyardmaster

Not so fast..I am Last!!


----------



## kauldron

Not anymore GYM. Last.


----------



## morbidmike

MY LAST ......que angels to sing


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:The angels ARE singing...they keep singing....Ahh-Ahh-Ya....Pumpkin5 is lastie LAST... (dem angles know how to sang....)


----------



## Goblin

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:The angels ARE singing...they keep singing....Ahh-Ahh-Ya....Pumpkin5 is lastie LAST... (dem angles know how to sang....)


Where those angels singing? I thought you caught the cat's tail in the door again!


----------



## kauldron

Last.


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## stick

Going to be Last.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Hey Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Copchick

Last


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## kauldron

Last.


----------



## Goblin

Whatta an Echo in here!


----------



## stick

Sorry I cannot hear your for the echo.
Last.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Come on Last, let's get some coffee!


----------



## Copchick

Last shmast


----------



## scareme

I win, and now I'm going to bed.


----------



## kauldron

Last.


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Copchick

Sigh...Moon Dog, I am the Queen of Last.


----------



## stick

What does that make me, Last.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!


----------



## Jackyl48

last


----------



## Spooky1

Watching the original War of the Worlds, from last!


----------



## Moon Dog

That's nice, last!


----------



## stick

It is nice.
Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Being last is like riding a bike - you never forget how to do it.


----------



## SPOOKY J

Let me take it for a spin! Last!


----------



## kauldron

I rode the tires off of it. Last.


----------



## Goblin

Last


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Afternoon! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!


----------



## kauldron

Last.


----------



## highbury

Last last.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Jackyl48

last


----------



## Goblin

Yes I am!


----------



## kauldron

Not anymore. Last.


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## JesterLex

Current most last.


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last-a-ronie!


----------



## kauldron

Last.


----------



## Copchick

I'm the only one on HF? Well then surely I'm last.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You are never alone, CC


(last)


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!!


----------



## Goblin

Just a little late night last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Early morning last


----------



## kauldron

Last.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## JesterLex

Early morning last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Lunch time Last!


----------



## kauldron

Dinner time Last!


----------



## Goblin

Late night last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Deja VU - Morning last


----------



## Copchick

So say you. Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## highbury

It's Friday Eve and Last is mine!


----------



## Goblin

Any gold in that mine too?


----------



## stick

Last.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## kauldron

Last.


----------



## Copchick

Happy Saturday!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Hhhhheeeeeerrrrrreeeeesssss last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Har har har Last!


----------



## kauldron

Last.


----------



## Goblin

Sunday morning last!


----------



## kauldron

Ditto. Last.


----------



## highbury

What Kauldron said.


----------



## Moon Dog

Last I is!


----------



## JesterLex

Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Yep Last.


----------



## kauldron

Have a good day everyone. Last.


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Frightmaster-General




----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Copchick

Yep, it's me.


----------



## Moon Dog

Who? Me?


----------



## kauldron

Last.


----------



## stick

it is all for me.
Last.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think we need some fresh blood in here


----------



## Goblin

Here I am!


----------



## kauldron

Last.


----------



## Moon Dog

Me too!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good afternoon, people who are not last


----------



## Frightmaster-General

*Last post*


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last! !!


----------



## Zurgh

A winner is me


----------



## Copchick

Thanks for holding my place, Kauldron.


----------



## Zurgh

Winning is weird.


----------



## Moon Dog

All hail last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Woo hoo!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Winning definitely agrees with me.


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## stick

Are you sure?
Last.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last.


----------



## Copchick

Na, na, na, na. Na, na, na, na. Hey, heeeyyy, heeyy, goodbye! Oh, and last.


----------



## Jackyl48

last


----------



## highbury

The only thing finer than my first Octoberfest beer of the year is this win...


----------



## Goblin

You can't win for losing, can you?


----------



## Moon Dog

I don't believe so...


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last


----------



## kauldron

Last.


----------



## Copchick

Dead last


----------



## morgan8586

Me Last!


----------



## kauldron

Last.


----------



## Moon Dog

Last is overrated...


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Jackyl48

last


----------



## Copchick

Boom!


----------



## scareme

Win!


----------



## Copchick

Nothing like bacon, coffee and being last on a beautiful Sunday morning in the 'burgh.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## kauldron

Last.


----------



## SterchCinemas

Ah, Sunday. We meet yet again. I win.


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## kauldron

Have a good day everyone. Last.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## kauldron

Last.


----------



## stick

taking last place.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Copchick

Last-a-roni...it's what's cookin' for dinner.


----------



## SPOOKY J

Oops! You burned it. Looks like going to have to get Last food now.


----------



## SterchCinemas

Last-ed you!


----------



## Goblin

I lasted everybody!


----------



## kauldron

Last.


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Hello Last!


----------



## stick

Last.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Last Post singing in the dead of night
Take these Haunters' Lasts and say goodbye
All your life
You were only waiting for this moment to arise

Last Post singing in the dead of night
Take these zombies eyes and learn to see
All your life
You were only waiting for this moment to be free


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## kauldron

Last.


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last


----------



## SterchCinemas

Last!


----------



## Goblin

Yes it is.........and it's all mine!


----------



## Moon Dog

Was yours..


----------



## stick

Last.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!


----------



## kauldron

Last.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Jumpin Jack Flash
It's a Last Last Last


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!!!


----------



## Moon Dog

Welcome back last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## kauldron

Last.


----------



## SPOOKY J

Good Afternoon Last!


----------



## Goblin

Last again!


----------



## Copchick

You're an imposter! It's way too early for Goblin to be here.


----------



## Goblin

Guess again, My dear!


----------



## kauldron

Have a great day everyone. Last.


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Copchick

Busy, busy, busy but I still have time for last.


----------



## Goblin

A very short time!


----------



## kauldron

Last.


----------



## Moon Dog

Why, yes I am!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is it soup yet?


----------



## Copchick

Not even close.


----------



## Goblin

Neither are you!


----------



## Moon Dog

Here we go again..


----------



## kauldron

Last.


----------



## stick

I want to be Last.


----------



## SPOOKY J

Sorry! Last....


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!


----------



## Goblin

The first last of August 20th!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!!!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Goblin

Good night last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## kauldron

Last.


----------



## stick

Last.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good morning back at you


----------



## stick

Back to you also.
Last.


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!


----------



## Copchick

I've got the throne now.


----------



## Moon Dog

You take the throne, I'll take last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!


----------



## kauldron

Last.


----------



## highbury

Friday Night Last!


----------



## Goblin

Too bad it's Saturday!


----------



## Copchick

Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!


----------



## Spooky1

Good night, Last!


----------



## Goblin

Just plain last!


----------



## Copchick

Last along with a sitting on a glider with a cup of coffee on a Sunday morning, nothing better.


----------



## kauldron

Last. Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Evil Queen

Shaky Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last before I go to work.


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last


----------



## Goblin

and more last!


----------



## scarycher

Wrong again!


----------



## Moon Dog

Still last


----------



## Copchick

Your time is up, MD.


----------



## Evil Elf

As is yours.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!


----------



## kauldron

Here at LAST!


----------



## Goblin

I'm here and last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Congrats! Wait...


----------



## stick

Because I am Last.


----------



## SPOOKY J

I'm Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Afternoon at last


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Goblin

Look who's snatching last from under your very noses in the daytime!


----------



## kauldron

Didn't keep it that long did ya! Last.


----------



## Goblin

Neither did you!


----------



## kauldron

Back and forth with Last as the ping pong ball.


----------



## Moon Dog

Ping...


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Copchick

Yeah, I'm last n'at.


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last


----------



## Goblin

Yes I am...............


----------



## Copchick

Friday last


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## kauldron

Last.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## highbury

Friday Night Last!


----------



## Goblin

Saturday morning last


----------



## kauldron

Last.


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Goblin

Sunday morning last


----------



## kauldron

Last.


----------



## Frightmaster-General

*LAST!*​


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Afternoon! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!


----------



## Spooky1

Last for the moment.


----------



## Copchick

Now the moment is mine.


----------



## scareme

win


----------



## Goblin

Yes I have


----------



## kauldron

Have a great day everyone. Last.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!


----------



## Copchick

Sleepy time, but last.


----------



## Goblin

Last waited up for me


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## kauldron

Last.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Copchick

I am the one and only...last.


----------



## Lambchop

Last.


----------



## kauldron

Last.


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!!!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Copchick

Good night, last.


----------



## Goblin

Last and I bid you good night


----------



## kauldron

Last.


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## kauldron

Taking Last back.


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Birthday Morning! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## kauldron

Last.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

No clever remark for last


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last


----------



## kauldron

Have a great day everyone. Last.


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Good Afternoon Last!


----------



## Copchick

Last


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!


----------



## Spooky1

Last and staying up too late


----------



## Goblin

Sunday morning last


----------



## Frightmaster-General




----------



## Goblin

Unfortunately.......you're not the last man standing!


----------



## Moon Dog

That would be me...


----------



## SPOOKY J

Nope Me!!!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## highbury

Sunday Morning Last!!


----------



## Frightmaster-General




----------



## kauldron

Last.


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Evening! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## kauldron

Last.


----------



## Frightmaster-General

*LAST!*​


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## kauldron

I'll take LAST for 1000 Alex.


----------



## Moon Dog

Love being last


----------



## stick

Last is for me.


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Goblin

Once again..........The Goblin is LAST!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last of the last


----------



## kauldron

Last.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last


----------



## Copchick

Last


----------



## scareme

Win


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!


----------



## Goblin

Last of the lasts and the best last last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Hhhhheeeeerrrreeee's Last!!


----------



## kauldron

Now I'm last. Who's next?


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Spooky1

Good night, Last!


----------



## Goblin

Starting off the weekend last!


----------



## kauldron

Last.


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## highbury

That's it. Done. Finished. Over. I'm Last. I win.

Good night, everyone and thanks for playing!


----------



## Goblin

Sunday morning last


----------



## kauldron

Last.


----------



## Copchick

^ Or so you thought.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Late night, stretching and reveling in LAST......


----------



## Goblin

You're stretching and rolling in WHAT?


----------



## DocK

In Last


----------



## kauldron

Last.


----------



## Moon Dog

Yes I am thank you


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Spooky1

Watching Monday Night Football from last!


----------



## Goblin

Last last of the day and first last of the day!


----------



## kauldron

Early morning Last.


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## stick

Last.


----------



## DocK

Last


----------



## RoxyBlue

I take last from Doc and run with it


----------



## Evil Queen

And you ran right into me. Good Morning! Last!


----------



## kauldron

Last.


----------



## Goblin

Ya'll have a better chance of being a PEPPER than you have of being LAST!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## DocK

Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## kauldron

Last.


----------



## scareme

Win.


----------



## DocK

No... last


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## DocK

Guess ... again... again... again!...

Last


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last.....


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

Swept by me!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Fine morning at last


----------



## Goblin

Just look how excited they get when I'm last...........


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## kauldron

Have a great day everyone. Last.


----------



## stick

Last.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## scareme

I win!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Now I win!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last


----------



## kauldron

Last.


----------



## SterchCinemas

Last


----------



## kauldron

Last.


----------



## Goblin

Sunday morning last


----------



## scareme

I'll take the win.


----------



## Frightmaster-General




----------



## Evil Queen

Last day of Summer! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last.....


----------



## DocK

First... I mean "Last"


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## stick

Last place for Meeeeee.


----------



## Evil Queen

First day of Fall! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last


----------



## kauldron

Last.


----------



## DocK

Last again


----------



## Goblin

Recovering from surgery last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Hope that's the last surgery you'll need for a long time


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last...Hope you are doing Ok Goblin!


----------



## stick

Wayne I hope you have a fast recovery.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## kauldron

Last.


----------



## stick

Last.


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last...


----------



## DocK

Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm here now


----------



## Goblin

Did you say you herd cows?


----------



## scareme

Just as long as you don't hurt the sheep.


----------



## Goblin

Aren't you the one who told Farmer Brown you wanted to help him slap the hogs?


----------



## scareme

No. No. I wanted to slap Farmer Brown.


----------



## Goblin

Why did you want to slap a clown?


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last


----------



## DocK

Last


----------



## highbury

The Last Last.


----------



## DocK

The lastest


----------



## Goblin

Just plain last!


----------



## kauldron

Last.


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## DocK

Laster


----------



## scareme

I'm a wiener!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## DocK

Last


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last....


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## scareme

Sorry Queenie, you last didn't last. Win!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last


----------



## Copchick

Last


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Me last


----------



## Goblin

First last of the weekend!


----------



## kauldron

Last.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## DocK

Last


----------



## Goblin

Sunday morning last


----------



## kauldron

Last


----------



## DocK

Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## DocK

Last


----------



## Goblin

Yes I am!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!


----------



## stick

Last.


----------



## DocK

Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## DocK

Good night... Last


----------



## highbury

It's all mine...


----------



## Evil Andrew

But don't forget who's taking Last home
And in whose arms Last's gonna be
So, darlin', i'll take your Last Post with me


----------



## Goblin

Last would rather stay with me!


----------



## DocK

Save the Last Post for me!


----------



## kauldron

Last.


----------



## Moon Dog

I am last, hear me roar!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last


----------



## Goblin

First haunted last of October! :jol::jol::jol:


----------



## kauldron

Last.


----------



## DocK

Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

It's October! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ready to go on vacation again at last.


----------



## highbury

Me, too! But I'll go on mine with Last.


----------



## SterchCinemas

Procrastinating my Bio homework with this. Ha, last.


----------



## Spooky1

Hanging in last, instead of working on my prop.


----------



## DocK

last


----------



## Goblin

Hello last, been waiting long?


----------



## DocK

Come to last


----------



## stick

Last.


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Copchick

It's been a while, but I am last.


----------



## scareme

I don't feel like a winner, but I am.


----------



## Spooky1

Scareme, you're a winner, but no longer Last!


----------



## Goblin

Neither are you!


----------



## kauldron

Have a great day everyone. Last.


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last


----------



## Copchick

Snipe...last!


----------



## Goblin

Are you on a snipe hunt?


----------



## Copchick

Mostest lastest


----------



## scareme

OK, I'll win.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Afternoon! Last!


----------



## DocK

Last


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!


----------



## scareme

win


----------



## Goblin

Yes I did


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## kauldron

Last.


----------



## Copchick

Ta-daa!


----------



## DocK

Last


----------



## Goblin

It most certainly is!


----------



## kauldron

Have a great day everyone. Last.


----------



## DocK

Last again...


----------



## stick

Then I walk in.
Last.


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SterchCinemas

Sleep time for me. But before I go... Last!


----------



## kauldron

Last.


----------



## DocK

Last... for lunch


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last


----------



## DocK

Nope...


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sun coming out at last


----------



## SterchCinemas

Last


----------



## Goblin

Rainy night last


----------



## kauldron

Last.


----------



## DocK

Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## highbury

Good afternoon. Even better Last.


----------



## SterchCinemas

Last.


----------



## DocK

Last again...


----------



## Goblin

That's funny........so am I!


----------



## DocK

No... you're not


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Spooky1

Good night, Last!


----------



## Goblin

Last said to tell you goodnight!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## kauldron

Last.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Wash away my troubles, wash away my pain
With Last Post and Shambala
Wash away my sorrows, wash away my shame
With your Last and Shambala


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## kauldron

Last.


----------



## Goblin

Sunday morning last


----------



## kauldron

Have a great day everyone. Last.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Goblin

Starting the week off last!


----------



## DocK

Last


----------



## Goblin

Still last


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last


----------



## stick

Last.


----------



## DocK

Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Goblin

Another late night last!


----------



## DocK

Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## DocK

And good morning to you to... last


----------



## Goblin

Last said to tell you good morning!


----------



## DocK

And with that... I have my 300th post...

AND I'm last again


----------



## kauldron

Congratulations Dock. But now I'm Last.


----------



## stick

Last.


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!


----------



## highbury

Hump Day Last!!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Copchick

Back atcha Highbury.


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!!


----------



## Goblin

I be snatching last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Gotta catch me first!


----------



## DocK

Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Copchick

Last


----------



## Goblin

King of the Lasters


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last


----------



## Copchick

Getting in my last before anyone else does


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last


----------



## Spooky1

Goodnight, Last!


----------



## Goblin

Last decided to stay up and wait for me


----------



## highbury

Up early for some breakfast with Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## kauldron

Have a great day everyone. Last.


----------



## Goblin

I am the only one last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Time to steal the crown from EQ! I'm last now!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Time for a new last


----------



## Night Watchman

Roxy, you are close but not last.


----------



## highbury

I am much more Last.


----------



## Goblin

Snatching last from all the amateurs!


----------



## kauldron

In at Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Night Watchman

Last


----------



## scareme

I win


----------



## Goblin

You would have thought that, wouldn't you?


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Actually, it's raining at last.


----------



## highbury

It finally stopped over at this last. But how long will THAT last??


----------



## Goblin

It lasted till I got here with an umbrella


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last


----------



## Night Watchman

Last man standing


----------



## Goblin

You weren't standing very long, were you?


----------



## kauldron

Have a great day everyone. Last.


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Goblin

Last on my birthday!


----------



## Evil Queen

Happy Birthday Gob! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

(hip checks Moon Dog and absconds with last)


----------



## Goblin

Intercepted by the Goblin once again!


----------



## highbury

But Goblin sees the birthday cake and drops the last.

Highbury picks it up and...


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Goblin

Another late night last


----------



## stick

Taking Last.


----------



## kauldron

Last.


----------



## DocK

back... last


----------



## Evil Queen

Start of the big week! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last


----------



## scareme

I feel like a winner!


----------



## Moon Dog

Funny, so do I!


----------



## DocK

Yet, I'm the one who's winning...


----------



## Goblin

Doesn't look that way to me!


----------



## Moon Dog

Or me...


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Spooky1

Good Evening, Last!


----------



## Goblin

Almost Halloween last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last


----------



## DocK

Last


----------



## RoxyBlue

Time for a change at last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## scareme

Dang, it's been a whole day.


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last


----------



## Goblin

Day before Halloween last!


----------



## DocK

Last...


----------



## Moon Dog

Yes, yes I am!


----------



## kauldron

Have a great day everyone. Last.


----------



## Evil Queen

It's almost here! Last!


----------



## DocK

Last again...


----------



## SterchCinemas

Ah, how I love it when there are only hours left on the timer. Last.


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Goblin

First last of Halloween!


----------



## kauldron

Happy Halloween everyone!! Last.


----------



## Moon Dog

Happy Haunting!!


----------



## stick

Happy Halloween'
Last.


----------



## Evil Queen

It's Halloween!!! Last!


----------



## DocK

First ToTs have been served... Last


----------



## Goblin

First last of November


----------



## DocK

In between clean-up: last


----------



## kauldron

Last.


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SterchCinemas

Here's to another year of haunting preparations! Last.


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Goblin

The end of DST allows me to be last twice!


----------



## kauldron

Last.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Goblin

I have been elected last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Impeached...


----------



## stick

Last.


----------



## DocK

Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Goblin

Yes I am


----------



## Moon Dog

Yes you were


----------



## DocK

Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last


----------



## Goblin

Hump day last!


----------



## kauldron

Last.


----------



## Moon Dog

Camel day last


----------



## DocK

Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Goblin

Another late night last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## scareme

I win, now give me my prize.


----------



## stick

So you can only hand it to me.
Last.


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Congratulations! 

Wait...


----------



## scareme

Win


----------



## Goblin

You almost made it


----------



## scareme

What do you mean almost?


----------



## Moon Dog

Almost...


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Afternoon! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Goblin

I think I am last therefore I am last!


----------



## Moon Dog

I think...


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## highbury

Saturday last!


----------



## Rahnefan

Last before next


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last


----------



## scareme

OK, I win, just give me the prize money and everybody else can go home.


----------



## Goblin

Unfortunately........you lost in the lightning round against me!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Afternoon! Last!


----------



## Goblin

Late night last with Goblin!


----------



## scareme

Win


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Evil Elf

Good Evening. Last!


----------



## kauldron

Very early morning Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Goblin

Yss I am!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Goblin

Late night last


----------



## DocK

Last


----------



## Moon Dog

Last yet again!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last


----------



## Goblin

Last.....yes I am last......last I be........last tiil the last


----------



## Moon Dog

Whatever...


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## stick

Then I show up.
*Last*


----------



## Goblin

There be lasts here!


----------



## Goblin

There be lasts here!


----------



## Moon Dog

Yes, there are...


----------



## highbury

Even on a Friday morning...


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is it time to go home yet?


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Afternoon! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

I'm here for my last


----------



## Goblin

You mean my last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Goblin

Sunday Morning last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## DocK

last


----------



## kauldron

Have a great day everyone. Last.


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last


----------



## highbury

Snowy Monday Win! Last!


----------



## Copchick

Last


----------



## Goblin

Cold rainy night last!


----------



## DocK

Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## kauldron

Last.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Having a nice cup of hot tea at last


----------



## DocK

last


----------



## Goblin

Last last of the day and first last of the day!


----------



## Copchick

Good morning, last.


----------



## Moon Dog

Morning! Last!


----------



## stick

Last.


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Goblin

Oh my! I be last again!


----------



## DocK

Nay... It would be me who is last now...


----------



## Goblin

Naw...........I'm still last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last I am...


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!


----------



## Copchick

Last


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## Night Watchman

Just thought I'd be last.


----------



## Goblin

Keep thinking that


----------



## kauldron

Last.


----------



## Moon Dog

Last almighty


----------



## stick

Last.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Night Watchman

I'm still thinking last


----------



## Spooky1

I am one with last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Really?


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## highbury

Snowy and cold and icy and gray...
But this LAST will chase the blues away!!


----------



## kauldron

Last.


----------



## Spooky1

Quite a view here from last.


----------



## Goblin

Isn't it though?


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Night Watchman

Good Night, Last!


----------



## Goblin

Starting the week out last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## stick

Taking last.


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Goblin

Yes I am!


----------



## kauldron

Last.


----------



## stick

No I am Last.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## DocK

Last...


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Goblin

We all know I'm last............


----------



## DocK

Mornin'... last


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## DocK

Morning... last


----------



## Goblin

Thanksgiving last!


----------



## DocK

Noon... last


----------



## kauldron

Happy Thanksgiving........Last!!


----------



## Moon Dog

Turkey day last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Happy Thanksgiving! Last!


----------



## Goblin

Black Friday last


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Night Watchman

Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Spooky1

Post Thanksgiving last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Evening! Last!


----------



## Copchick

Last on a Sunday evening.


----------



## Goblin

Last fast with a fast last!


----------



## DocK

last


----------



## Goblin

Yes I am!


----------



## Moon Dog

Yes you were...


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Happy Birthday Spooky J! Last!


----------



## DocK

Last again...


----------



## Goblin

Another late night last


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Night Watchman

If I'm here I'm Last.


----------



## Goblin

I should be last.......and I am!


----------



## DocK

Last


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## stick

Take that.
Last.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Winning


----------



## DocK

Epic ... last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Goblin

Ahhhhhhhh the joy of late night last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Whatever... last!


----------



## DocK

Last again


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Goblin

You better watch out..........
You better not cry..........
You better not pout..............
I'm telling you why...........
I'll shoot you!


----------



## Moon Dog

Gotta catch me first...

HR?


----------



## stick

Coming in last.


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last


----------



## pyro




----------



## Goblin

Starting out the weekend last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Spooky1

Last and watching Svengoolie


----------



## Goblin

Sunday morning last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last


----------



## Goblin

Starting out the week last


----------



## DocK

Last


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## stick

Morning last.


----------



## DocK

last again


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Goblin

Rainy night last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Raining at last.


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not anymore


----------



## Goblin

Another late night last


----------



## DocK

Last


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thought I'd see what was happening at last


----------



## stick

You would have to ask me.


----------



## Copchick

Queen of everything, including last.


----------



## Spooky1

Last in a line of 29484


----------



## Goblin

Last of the last and the last last!


----------



## Moon Dog

And the home of the last


----------



## RoxyBlue

Free at last:jol:


----------



## Evil Queen

Stormy Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!


----------



## Spooky1

Lastiest


----------



## Goblin

The ultimate last of all lasts


----------



## Moon Dog

That would be me


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Waiting for the weekend at last


----------



## Goblin

Nobody snatches last quicker than me


----------



## kauldron

Have a great day everyone. Last.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last again!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last


----------



## kauldron

Last.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last


----------



## Goblin

......and then mean old Mister Goblin came along and took it away from you!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Goblin

Is it morning already?


----------



## SPOOKY J

I don't know? Sun is up soooo Last!!!


----------



## Goblin

Late night last


----------



## Moon Dog

Early morning last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last


----------



## Goblin

Yes I am


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Goblin

I be last and you be next to last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last you were


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last !!!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Goblin

No, but you came close!


----------



## RoxyBlue

And I'm even closer to last


----------



## Moon Dog

Yes you were...


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Goblin

I came! I saw! I took last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last..see..


----------



## Copchick

Mine!


----------



## Goblin

Your mine got flooded and had to be shut down!


----------



## Evil Queen

Happy Yule! Last!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Yule never win this one! I think what was meant to be said above:
"I came, I saw, I kicked its last!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:No, no, dear C...it is I, that am the last....
You're really cute when you think you are last though....so sad for you to fail though...
J.


----------



## Otaku

No fail here! I...am...last!


----------



## DocK

This... is ... SPARLAST!!!


----------



## stick

Holiday *Last.*


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Goblin

Late afternoon last!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Kiss my last!


----------



## Goblin

Santa said you just made his naughty list, mister!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Goblin

First last of Christmas Eve!


----------



## stick

Last and Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

It's Christmas Eve! Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Merry Christmas! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Afternoon! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ta da!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last


----------



## Goblin

Yes I am


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Goblin

Snatching last


----------



## Evil Queen

Last last of 2014!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Another last for 2014


----------



## highbury

5, 4, 3, 2, 1, win!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Goblin

First last of 2015!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last


----------



## Evil Queen

My first Last of the new year!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!!!


----------



## Moon Dog

Still last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Morning!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last...Go Panthers!!!


----------



## Otaku

He who laughs last...


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Last


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!


----------



## Goblin

Goblin last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

A little rusty...but second will have to do


----------



## Goblin

Another late night last


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good evening at last


----------



## Goblin

Late night last


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last


----------



## scareme

OK, I win.


----------



## Moon Dog

Congrats!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Good Afternoon Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last


----------



## Evil Andrew

Jumpin Jack Flash It's a Last Last Last


----------



## Goblin

Yes it is!


----------



## Moon Dog

Yup!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last


----------



## Moon Dog

Last is I


----------



## stick

Last to me.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Win!


----------



## scareme

Winner Winner Chicken Dinner!!!


----------



## Goblin

Yeah? Well where's my chicken dinner?


----------



## Moon Dog

It was delicious...


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last


----------



## Goblin

SPOOKY J said:


> Goblin's Last


You are most assuredly correct!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## stick

Cold icy Last here.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last...


----------



## Goblin

Yes I am!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## scareme

Win!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Goblin

Starting the weekend last


----------



## Copchick

L-a-s-t


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last


----------



## Goblin

Sunday morning last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last is what I am!


----------



## Copchick

Not this time, Sam I am.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Hello Last..


----------



## Goblin

Last said "Hello whatshisface!"


----------



## highbury

It's all mine! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last...


----------



## Goblin

Another late night last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good morning, HF peeps!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Good Afternoon Last.


----------



## Spooky1

Good night, Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Goblin

Well at least you can spell it!


----------



## Moon Dog

It... wait...


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Sleepy Time Last..


----------



## Goblin

Snatching last


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## stick

Last.


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Goblin

Friday morning last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last


----------



## Otaku

Last again!


----------



## Goblin

Starting the weekend last


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last


----------



## highbury

That's it. Last. Good night, everyone. We're done here.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last


----------



## Goblin

Well, you were here if nothing else!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Spooky1

Last is mine!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## Goblin

So is mine!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!!!


----------



## scareme

Win!!!!!


----------



## Lord Homicide

At what? A Winstar slot?!


----------



## Goblin

Another late night last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last is mine!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sunny day and roads clear of snow at last


----------



## Moon Dog

47 degrees here and loving it!


----------



## Goblin

Grabbing last before the internet goes again


----------



## Otaku

Ha! NOW who's last!?


----------



## scareme

Me, that's who.


----------



## Otaku

Laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaassssssssssssssttttttttttttt !!!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## stick

it is my turn at being
Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Win. Like a boss.


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!!!!


----------



## Goblin

L-a-s-t!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

<<LAST>> (sprays with Goblin repellant)


----------



## Goblin

Using a fan to blow it back at Spooky J

Last again!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last.....


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last


----------



## Goblin

Oh look, I be last once again!


----------



## scareme

And I win.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Won. Again.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Morning!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last


----------



## scareme

Winny Poo!


----------



## Copchick

For now anyway, looks like I'm the only one on the forum, so I must be last.


----------



## scareme

I win!


----------



## Goblin

You got the decoy last I got from ACME


----------



## Evil Queen

Superbowl Morning! Last!


----------



## Spooky1

Post honey do completion, Last!


----------



## scareme

Win again!


----------



## Goblin

You forgot your Wiley Coyote mask!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## stick

Last for me.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!!!


----------



## scareme

Win


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last


----------



## scareme

win


----------



## Goblin

No, but you came close!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## stick

Last for me.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!


----------



## Copchick

Ta daaa!!!!


----------



## scareme

Win


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last


----------



## scareme

I win!


----------



## Goblin

Isn't that the name of a bicycle?


----------



## scareme

winner


----------



## Copchick

Winner, winner, chicken dinner!


----------



## Moon Dog

Sorry, I already had groundhog


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last...


----------



## Goblin

I gathered up all those single lasts and made one huge last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Goblin

And now another late night last with the Goblin!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## Copchick

Friday morning in last.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Happy Friday Last!!!!!


----------



## scareme

win


----------



## Goblin

Yes I did.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## highbury

Oh, look what I found. LAST!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Thanks, you found it.....Last.


----------



## Spooky1

Watching Svengoolie from last


----------



## Goblin

Alfred Hitchcock and last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Goblin

Gathering all these lasts...............


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Win. 

Thank you.


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last...


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## SPOOKY J

(Yawn) Last


----------



## RoxyBlue

Get some sleep, SJ

(last)


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Evening! Last!


----------



## Goblin

Yes........I am last once again!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last almighty


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!!!!!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last


----------



## scareme

win


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## highbury

Friday the 13th win!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Very superstitious, nothin' more to say,
Very superstitious, Last Post is on his way


----------



## scareme

I got it, (I got it), I got it
I got your number on the wall
I got it, (I got it), I got it
For a good time, for a Win call
666-6666


----------



## Goblin

Valetine's Day last


----------



## Evil Queen

Happy Valentine's Day! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!!!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last I am


----------



## Goblin

Last you were!


----------



## Moon Dog

Still am


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Goblin

It's Monday............so I must be last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!!


----------



## Goblin

Snowy night last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Won.

Again.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You're outta practice at last:googly:


----------



## Evil Andrew

Chooka chooka hoo la ley
Looka looka koo la ley


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!!!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Goblin

Watching the snow melt last


----------



## scareme

Win!!


----------



## Copchick

Queen of last


----------



## highbury

King of last. For the win.


----------



## Goblin

How did you know?


----------



## Moon Dog

Emperor Last


----------



## scareme

Win


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## scareme

win


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## stick

Taking Last.


----------



## SPOOKY J

Win!!!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## scareme

Win


----------



## Goblin

and then you tripped over the cheese doodle and dropped the whole shebang!


----------



## Moon Dog

That's a big cheese doodle...


----------



## Copchick

Pass the doodles please!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!!!


----------



## highbury

The driveway is shoveled. Again. So I'm here to collect the win...


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Goblin

Starting the week last


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Win.


----------



## Evil Andrew

What will you do when you get lonely
No Last waiting by your side?
You've been running and hiding much too long


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last.....


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

It's now or never
Come hold me tight
Be last, my darling
Be last tonight.


----------



## Goblin

Let's be last again like we did last summer


----------



## Moon Dog

Last the night away


----------



## stick

Till I take it.
Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Goblin

I like last so much that I came back for more!


----------



## SPOOKY J

I like more... Last!!!


----------



## Spooky1

I like the view from Last!


----------



## Goblin

Breathtaking, ain't it?


----------



## Moon Dog

Sure is


----------



## stick

Cold snowy Last.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!!!


----------



## Spooky1

Good night, last!


----------



## Goblin

Yes, it is a good night for last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last


----------



## Evil Andrew

Open up your eyes 
take the Last Post from your mind 
he's been holding on to you 
and you're so hard to find


----------



## Moon Dog

Last is right here


----------



## Goblin

Nope, it's over here!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last...


----------



## Moon Dog

Here last


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!!! the Reboot


----------



## Spooky1

In some time and place, Last.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Goblin

It's Monday.........so I must be last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Lastaroonie


----------



## stick

Last back to VA.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last....


----------



## Goblin

Last again!


----------



## Moon Dog

Forever last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!!!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## highbury

Last last again!!


----------



## Goblin

Hump Day last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Afternoon! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last is here again


----------



## Goblin

Yes it is


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last...


----------



## Spooky1

Last and good night!


----------



## Goblin

Good night and still last


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## stick

Friday morning Last.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last...


----------



## Goblin

More than likely


----------



## Moon Dog

I will be last


----------



## highbury

...to go before my win. Thank you.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Spooky1

It's a sunny and mild day, here in last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## Goblin

Still last and last by the still


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Evil Queen and the Goblins
Were at the best place around
But some haunter with a Last Post
Burned the place to the ground
Smoke on the water, fire in the sky


----------



## Goblin

Evil Andrew said:


> Evil Queen and the Goblins
> Were at the best place around
> But some haunter with a Last Post
> Burned the place to the ground
> Smoke on the water, fire in the sky


"...and Goblin grabbed last and waved bye bye!"


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last...


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Copchick

Warm sunny day in last.


----------



## SPOOKY J

Late night Last.


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Goblin

If it's Tuesday then I must be last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Still Tuesday, but I'm Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last


----------



## Copchick

L-a-s-t


----------



## Goblin

Y-e-s I a-m!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Afternoon! Last!


----------



## Goblin

Friday the 13th last


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last...


----------



## Goblin

Last me once 
and last me twice
and last me once again............

And I'll still be last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## highbury

A dreary Saturday, I guess all that I can do it take this last...


----------



## Goblin

Sunday morning last


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## Copchick

Doing laundry while being last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Goblin

You know........I really should be last........and I am!


----------



## scareme

I'm such a winner!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Goblin

Monday morning last


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last...


----------



## Spooky1

Goodnight, Last!


----------



## Goblin

Last wanted to stay up late!


----------



## scareme

Win

Win

Win


----------



## Gallow

Busy thread.


----------



## SPOOKY J

It is when your in Last...


----------



## highbury

'Tis the luck o' the Irish to be having me Last!!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Evening! Last!


----------



## Goblin

Yes...........I be last once again!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## stick

Morning Last.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!!!!


----------



## Goblin

First last of Thursday


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Afternoon! Last!


----------



## Goblin

I have been and always shall be last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Whatever... last


----------



## stick

Start the weekend with Last.


----------



## Evil Queen

First day of Spring! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Goblin

Starting out the weekend last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!!!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Ticking away the Last Posts that make up a dull day
Fritter and waste the hours in an offhand way
Kicking around a piece of ground in your home town 
Waiting for someone or something to come out and play


----------



## Goblin

Is that anyway to say LAST?


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Goblin

.......and I still be last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm back at last


----------



## Moon Dog

Last at back


----------



## Spooky1

Lights out, Last!


----------



## Goblin

Last needed a night light


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## DocK

Guess who's back!!!

And already last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!!!!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Win. 

Good night.


----------



## Goblin

I obviously must be last cause I'm the only one still up!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Win!!!!


----------



## Copchick

Winner!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not while I'm here.


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last...


----------



## Evil Andrew

So darlin, save the Last Post for me


----------



## Goblin

Too bad! I got to it first!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Goblin

Another late night last


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## stick

Monday morning Last.


----------



## DocK

Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## Moon Dog

Still last


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last!!!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Goblin

I don't want to be last anymore


----------



## Goblin

April Fool!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last


----------



## RoxyBlue

Why yes, I am


----------



## highbury

I made it! Just in time for LAST!


----------



## Moon Dog

Good job!

Wait...


----------



## Goblin

Last will always come home to me


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last...


----------



## Spooky1

Last....ish


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Goblin

I have been and always shall be last


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last


----------



## Goblin

Easter Sunday Last


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Happy Easter! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## scareme

win


----------



## Goblin

Easter Monday last


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Copchick

Last...


----------



## scareme

win


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## RoxyBlue

The early bird may get the worm, Moon Dog, but I get last.


----------



## Goblin

And you almost got it to!


----------



## SPOOKY J

I got it...Last


----------



## Goblin

I got it first!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## Copchick

Short lived, Moon Dog. It's mine now.


----------



## stick

Till I came and took it.
Last


----------



## Evil Andrew

If you ever get annoyed
Look at me I'm self-employed
I love to work at nothing all day
And I'll be

Taking care of Last Post (every day)
Taking care of Last Post (every way)


----------



## Goblin

I'm retired.............and last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## DocK

Last again


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last


----------



## Spooky1

Last is mine!


----------



## scareme

win


----------



## Goblin

Back and last again!


----------



## scareme

win


----------



## Copchick

Isn't it past your bedtime?


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Goblin

It's Sunday so I must be last!


----------



## Copchick

Looks like I'm the only one on the forum so I must be last.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last


----------



## FreakinFreak

Laster


----------



## Copchick

No freakin' way, dude...it is I who is the most last.


----------



## Goblin

Until I showed up!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last....


----------



## highbury

Good evening. Last.


----------



## Goblin

Late night last


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Almost time for lunch at last


----------



## SPOOKY J

Waiting in the rain Last...


----------



## Goblin

I came
I saw
I'm last!


----------



## stick

taken it away Goblin.
Last.


----------



## Copchick

Last...


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last


----------



## scareme

win


----------



## highbury

It's all mine...


----------



## Spooky1

Last has moved East to Maryland!


----------



## Goblin

It changed course and wound up down south in Virginia


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Copchick

Mostest lastest.


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last


----------



## Goblin

Starting out the weekend last


----------



## Moon Dog

Short lived...

Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Short lived...

Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

So nice, I had to say it twice!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last.....


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Goblin

Never say last three times


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## Copchick

Not going for another hat trick Moon Dog?


----------



## Goblin

Here I am starting the week out last again!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last


----------



## Goblin

and last again


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Here we go again...


----------



## Copchick

Pardon me while I take last.


----------



## scareme

win


----------



## Goblin

Ohhhhhhhhhhhh fer sure!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last !!!


----------



## Goblin

And now I'm last again!


----------



## Copchick

Nuh uh


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## highbury

Hey, look what I found! It's LAST, and it's all MINE.


----------



## stick

Then I came along.
Last.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last


----------



## Goblin

Starting the weekend last


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last....


----------



## Copchick

It's all mine, I tell ya.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Evening! Last!


----------



## Goblin

Sunday morning last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Copchick

Takin' a break from gardening to be last.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

I win what now?


----------



## Goblin

An all expense paid trip to any room in your house!


----------



## scareme

I love the feel of winning.


----------



## Goblin

Congratulations! You will be whisked by bicycle to be the judge in a chicken plucking contest!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Win !!!!!!


----------



## Goblin

Oh? What did you win?


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## scareme

Winner Winner Chicken Dinner


----------



## SPOOKY J

Yummy....


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Mr. Dark

*Last*

Actually... I'm last.


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last....


----------



## scareme

Winner Winner Spaghetti Dinner


----------



## Goblin

It's Thursday so I must be last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last


----------



## highbury

That's it folks, show's over. I'm LAST.


----------



## stick

Friday Morning Last.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## scareme

Winner! Winner! Pot Roast dinner.


----------



## stick

I will not be last for dinner.
But I am last here.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Back in the game at last


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last


----------



## scareme

Winner Winner Chinese Dinner.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last...


----------



## Goblin

scareme said:


> Winner Winner Chinese Dinner.


I smell chicken!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

I am last, hear me roar!


----------



## highbury

Yip! Yip! Yip!

I'll take last, if you don't mind.


----------



## Copchick

Thanks for handing it over Highbury.


----------



## Goblin

Reach for the skies Copchick! Stand and deliver last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Thanks for keeping it warm for me Evil Queen!! Last....


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Last....


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last...


----------



## Goblin

Yes.......I obviously am!


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Goodnight....last!!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Good morning Last.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Still last


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not anymore.....


----------



## Goblin

Who's Annie More?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Last on this shore...


----------



## Copchick

Gimme some more.


----------



## Spooky1

Last for the moment


----------



## Goblin

Just a brief momment........like the wind blowing out the candle in a haunted house at midnight!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Spooky1

Good night Queenie!


----------



## Goblin

Last and I bid you good night


----------



## stick

Friday At Last.


----------



## Copchick

Hey Stick...









So last must be mine!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last...


----------



## deadSusan

Ha...you wish! Last!


----------



## scareme

Winner Winner Grilled Cheese Dinner


----------



## Goblin

Well while you're eating your dinner I'll take last!


----------



## scareme

Winner Winner Arby's Roast Beef Sandwich Dinner


----------



## Evil Queen

Winner winner, my youngest is making me some bacon.


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last


----------



## scareme

Winner Winner Scrambled Egg Dinner


----------



## Evil Queen

Happy Mother's Day! Last!


----------



## Spooky1

Winner, winner some bourbon after dinner.


----------



## Goblin

Last prefers Scotch on the rocks!


----------



## scareme

Winner Winner Steak and Fries Dinner!


----------



## Goblin

I hope you brought enough for everyone!


----------



## scareme

Winner Winner Cornflakes for dinner, (breakfast really)


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Goblin

Always the winner!


----------



## deadSusan

Celebrate good times I'm last!


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Thanks for keeping it for me.....last!!


----------



## Copchick

Hey, hand it over, it's mine.


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Nope...still last!!


----------



## Goblin

Hmmmmm........Copchick's in a mine and Howling Mad Jack's out by his still...........
Guess I'm last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Last


----------



## deadSusan

You might as well give up....last.


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Ok....I give up giving up....still last!!


----------



## Goblin

Last out by the still


----------



## scareme

Winner Winner Korean Beef Dinner. (I made it myself)


----------



## Goblin

Out by Howling Mad Jack's still?


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last...


----------



## deadSusan

Seriously....last!


----------



## scareme

Winner Winner Corn Dog Dinner


----------



## Goblin

And now?


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Howlinmadjack

I think you've held it long enough....lol!! Last!!


----------



## Goblin

You can look but don't touch!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## stick

Friday Morning Last.


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are ya sure?


----------



## Copchick

Yes, I am last. I'm sure of it.


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last...


----------



## Goblin

Starting out the weekend last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Mine....at.....last....


----------



## Goblin

Your mine just had a cave in.........no survivors!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Oooooh so close....last.


----------



## Goblin

Unfortunately for you not close enough!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Last!!


----------



## Spooky1

Welcome to the end of the line


----------



## Howlinmadjack

End of what.....last!!


----------



## Goblin

Once again I take last away from you


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## deadSusan

You can try all you want......Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Last


----------



## Copchick

^ Short lived


----------



## Goblin

You have a short liver?


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Working six days a week last


----------



## RoxyBlue

Working four days a week last


----------



## Copchick

Got you both beat...on vacation, last.


----------



## Goblin

Hah! Retired Last! Beat that!


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Ok....last.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## deadSusan

Sorry EQ....last!


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Mine


----------



## Copchick

Thanks for saving it for me, HMJ. I'll take over now.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## deadSusan

Not again...last!


----------



## Copchick

Lunch break from cleaning to be last.


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Lunch breaks over...my turn....last.


----------



## Goblin

That was your last turn!


----------



## Spooky1

Good morning, Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Good morning, and yes I am.....


----------



## Moon Dog

Am what?


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Good morning to you as well


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Last


----------



## Goblin

Well at least we know ya'll know how to spell last if nothing else!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## Howlinmadjack

And HMJ swoops in and takes last....how's that Goblin? Any better?


----------



## deadSusan

Oh you'll never learn....last.


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Learn what?


----------



## highbury

Learn that Last has just been won...


----------



## Goblin

It most certainly has!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last call y'all!


----------



## Copchick

I heard you, thanks for saving my place.


----------



## deadSusan

Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Goblin

Here a last
There a last
Everywhere a last last

And it's not your's either!


----------



## Moon Dog

It is what it is...


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## deadSusan

I know you missed me....last!


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Do you miss last?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I found last


----------



## Goblin

And here I thought I'd lost it!


----------



## Moon Dog

Now I have it


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Last in line.


----------



## deadSusan

Last


----------



## Goblin

No............But you came close!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## deadSusan

Yippee it's Friday......last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last....


----------



## Goblin

Staring the weekend off last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Last


----------



## Copchick

Last-a-mundo


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Howling steals home....aaand he's safe....and last.


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last...


----------



## Goblin

Last x 100


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Copchick

Sleepy time soon, but I'm last.


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Go to sleep....I'll be here last....


----------



## Goblin

Wake up and go to bed Jack!
Geez! All that snoring........I thought somebody was sawing logs in here!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Last


----------



## deadSusan

I see you're still at it.....Last!


----------



## Goblin

I see I'm last again!


----------



## DocK

Last again... after such a long time...


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last....


----------



## Goblin

Last or not to be last.........that is the question!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Copchick

^ Not.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## deadSusan

I step away for a minute and look what happens.....last.


----------



## Howlinmadjack

What happened? Oh yeah....I'm last!!


----------



## highbury

I will take that...


----------



## Goblin

And once again I take it from you!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Good afternoon, and now last....


----------



## SPOOKY J

Friday at Last..


----------



## deadSusan

Not yet...last!


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Winning


----------



## Howlinmadjack

And now you're losing....Last!!


----------



## deadSusan

Oh no you di' int......last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## Goblin

Yes I am.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Goblin

Hi Ho........the morning last for me!


----------



## highbury

Saturday morning last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last


----------



## Goblin

Sunday morning last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Goblin

One potato
Two potato
Three potato
Four............

While you're counting potatoes Goblin grabs last and runs out the door!

Frennch fries anyone?


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## stick

Last for Me.


----------



## Howlinmadjack

And now for me...last


----------



## Goblin

You know what they say.........good guys finish last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Yes we do!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last...


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Goblin

And then there was just me!


----------



## Howlinmadjack

And then just me....


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last...


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Back again....last


----------



## Goblin

That's funny......so am I!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Good morning to you too


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Dang! Y'all showed up, oh well. Good Morning! Last!


----------



## stick

Last for the weekend.


----------



## Goblin

It was a short weekend, wasn't it?


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## EvilDog

Last!


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Sorry evil dog looks like you have an appointment to be neutered.....


Last!!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last...


----------



## EvilDog

Loser.......Last! Lol :xbones::jol::finger:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hmmmm........:jol:


----------



## Spooky1

Late night Last!


----------



## EvilDog

Nearly 5am last. :xbones:


----------



## highbury

BINGO! I win!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Last


----------



## Goblin

Yep.......I shore am!


----------



## Moon Dog

Am what?


----------



## deadSusan

Last, last, last!!!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last


----------



## Goblin

I'm a last
She's a last
Wouldn't like to be a last too?


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## deadSusan

Good morning to you too......last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last....


----------



## Goblin

When you least expect me........expect me!


----------



## deadSusan

You're not last!

Last!


----------



## Goblin

I end the day last and begin the day last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## Goblin

Amazing! I'm last too!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## deadSusan

It's great to start the morning with a greeting from EQ.......last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last.....


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Goblin

I be last again!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Be it ever so humble, there's no place like Last.


----------



## Goblin

That's my sentiments too!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Howlinmadjack

As Ronnie James Dio put it....I'm the last in line....


----------



## Spooky1

Goodnight, Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## Goblin

Sunday morning last.
First day of Summer last
Father's Day Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

I'll Last to that ^


----------



## Evil Queen

Happy Father's Day and first day of Summer! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## deadSusan

Here I am at LAST!


----------



## Goblin

deadSusan said:


> Here I am at Next To LAST!


You got that right!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last...


----------



## Goblin

Here I am last again!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last as usual King Friday


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Goblin

I be last!


----------



## Moon Dog

I am last, hear me roar


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

The calm after the storm at last


----------



## DocK

Rumblelast!


----------



## Moon Dog

Thunderlast!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## deadSusan

Good morning to you too your majesty! Last!


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Last


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last


----------



## highbury

Lastest last.


----------



## Goblin

Last of the last


----------



## Moon Dog

Last of the Mohicans


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Afternoon! Last!


----------



## Goblin

And then there's last!
And then there's last!
I do as I've done in the past.......
Swoop in and take away last!


----------



## Moon Dog

It is good to be last


----------



## SPOOKY J

^ Yes it is.


----------



## Howlinmadjack

^Thanks for keeping it warm for me....


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Evening! Last!


----------



## Goblin

Ohhhhhhhh looky...........I found the lost last at last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Congrats!

Wait...


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last....


----------



## Goblin

I be the last of the old lasters!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Goblin

I am.......therefore I must be last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Ok Ok, if you insist....I'll be LAST.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Step aside for the newest last


----------



## Goblin

And here I is!


----------



## Moon Dog

Still last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## deadSusan

Last


----------



## Goblin

The midnight hour has arrived and Goblin is last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Whatever...


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last...


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Goblin

First last on the 4th!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Sssssszzzzz........booom!!!!!..Last..


----------



## Spooky1

Watching new puppy from last.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last....


----------



## Goblin

All alone and feeling last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last....


----------



## Goblin

I be last
Last I be
Me is last!
last is me!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

I LAST therefore I am.


----------



## deadSusan

Last


----------



## Goblin

Another rousing game of Goblins last


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Goblin

I be last as usual!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last...


----------



## Goblin

L-Last is what I am
A-Always last is what I am
S-Sure am last is what I am
T-Triumphantly last is what I am


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last....


----------



## Goblin

Obviously I am last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last...


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last again...


----------



## Goblin

Not anymore


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last...


----------



## deadSusan

Last


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last...


----------



## Goblin

Yes......but how are you against Winged Monkeys?


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## stick

Evening Last.


----------



## ShadyHallows

Oh hey last


----------



## highbury

Not so fast, young whippersnapper...


----------



## Moon Dog

Right back at'cha...


----------



## Goblin

You missed!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Checking in at last


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good afternoon at last


----------



## Goblin

It's Friday so I must be last and you're not!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last...


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Goblin

Doesn't it give everyone a huge thrill to know that I'm last?


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## DocK

Good night... last !


----------



## Goblin

Last told me to tell you good night!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last..


----------



## Goblin

Are you still trying to steal my last?


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Goblin

Moon Dog said:


> Goblin is absolutely, unmistakingly Last!


What he said!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last, what I said


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## stick

Last for me.


----------



## Goblin

It most certainly is.


----------



## Moon Dog

Not...


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Mr. Dark

Last


----------



## Goblin

Yes............but then I returned once again!


----------



## Moon Dog

And left again...


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi, all!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last..


----------



## Goblin

We all can't be last............just ME!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Goblin

Yes.........I be last again!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## Goblin

Sunday morning last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Goblin

Moon Dog said:


> Goblin's Last!


Of course I am!


----------



## Moon Dog

Am what?


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last...


----------



## Moon Dog

That would be me


----------



## Goblin

Probably.............but not tonight MD!


----------



## graveyardmaster

Goblin said:


> Probably.............but not tonight MD!


Because its me Goblin


----------



## Goblin

I don't think so!


----------



## graveyardmaster

Goblin said:


> I don't think so!


Yup it sure is


----------



## Moon Dog

Is not...


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Goblin

Back from the heart doctor last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last..


----------



## Goblin

Still last................


----------



## graveyardmaster

Strolled into last


----------



## graveyardmaster

Strolled into last


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!!


----------



## DocK

Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Goblin

Full moon ghostly white
Hanging out with the clouds tonight
Looking down on this Earth so big and vast
Smiling as Goblin steals anoher last...........
And is gone as so many times in the past!


----------



## Moon Dog

Still last...


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## stick

Last till Goblin shows up.


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last...


----------



## Goblin

Please..........don't hate me cause I'm last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sleeping puppy for the afternoon at last


----------



## SPOOKY J

Roasting marshmallows with the kids and Last...Great night!


----------



## Spooky1

Watching Svengoolie from Last!


----------



## Goblin

Isn't that a coincidence................so am I!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Goblin

Starting the week off last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Goblin

Hello Last...........Miss me?


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm always one step behind Evil Queen's last.


----------



## Goblin

Take a little one-step, two-step, three-step...........


----------



## DocK

Last again


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

See, it happened again at last.


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last...


----------



## Goblin

It's Thursday so I must be last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last...


----------



## Goblin

Don't I look good in last?


----------



## stick

it the weekend and i am Last.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last....


----------



## RoxyBlue

Woo hoo at last!


----------



## Goblin

Isn't Woo Hoo some sort of chocolate drink?


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last...


----------



## Goblin

Last.
Last.
and Last again!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Goblin

Ending the day last
Starting out the day last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Back from vacation last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Goblin

Last for Tuesday
First last of Wednesday


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## Spooky1

A "Last" Good Night!


----------



## Goblin

Hellloooooooooooooo Last! Did you miss me?


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Goblin

Friday the 14th last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last...


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## stick

Last for the weekend.


----------



## Goblin

Short weekend, wasn't it?


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SterchCinemas

Back in the Halloween spirit! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Never left last...


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last...


----------



## Spooky1

Last of the evening


----------



## Goblin

Last for now!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## Goblin

Rainy day last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last...


----------



## Spooky1

Good night, Last!


----------



## Goblin

Still last and you're not!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## stick

Blast form the past taking last.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last....


----------



## Spooky1

Sssssh, the puppy is sleeping, at Last!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I win again. Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thought I'd stop by and spend some time at last


----------



## Moon Dog

Still last


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last...


----------



## Spooky1

Last good night


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Goblin

Sunday morning last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Goblin

Looks like I got here last again!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Really?


----------



## SterchCinemas

Last.


----------



## Goblin

If only you knew the power of the darkside of last!


----------



## scareme

win


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Goblin

A quick last and I have to be home before the sun comes up!


----------



## scareme

win again


----------



## Moon Dog

Last again


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last...


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## stick

Looking for Last.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Spooky1

Goodnight Last


----------



## Goblin

Last and I bid you goodnight!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last...


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Goblin

The Midnight Hour has come and Goblin is last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last...


----------



## scareme

If you insist, I win.


----------



## Goblin

Who's Iwin?


----------



## Moon Dog

Iwin Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last...


----------



## Goblin

There can only be one last and that's me!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## stick

Last for Meeeeee.


----------



## Evil Queen

Last last for me for a few days.


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last...


----------



## stick

Last for the long weekend.


----------



## Goblin

Labor Day weekend last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last


----------



## morgan8586

Me Last


----------



## Spooky1

Looks like Last from here


----------



## Goblin

Labor Day last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last....Before I go Labor on Labor Day!


----------



## Spooky1

Relaxing in last, for Labor Day!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Back from vacation! Last!


----------



## Goblin

I be last once again!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last...


----------



## Goblin

You all want last, but I just can't allow any of you to have it!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Spookeasy

Or maybe it is me


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last....


----------



## Goblin

I am now!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Spooky1

Lounging in Last!


----------



## Frightmaster-General




----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Goblin

Starting the weekend off last


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last


----------



## Goblin

Does everyone's fingers give out after they type last?


----------



## Goblin

Does everyone's fingers give out after they type last?


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last... My fingers are fine..


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Goblin

I could be last!
I should be last!
I would be last!

Whatta ya know...............I am last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last


----------



## Spooky1

Lastest!


----------



## Goblin

King of the Lasts!


----------



## Moon Dog

Long live the king!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last


----------



## Moon Dog

Still last


----------



## Goblin

Well, while you work your still I'll take last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last I will take


----------



## Goblin

And you almost, I say ALMOST, got away with it!


----------



## Moon Dog

Still last...


----------



## Rick

Not so fast.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last


----------



## stick

Last for the weekend.


----------



## Goblin

Last weekend maybe.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last


----------



## Spooky1

Looks like Last from here!


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Last


----------



## Goblin

Sunday morning last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Goblin

Starting off the week last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm here at last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Goblin

It's Tuesday morning so I must be last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, me last


----------



## Rick

Incorrect, me first.


----------



## Goblin

That's okay cause I'm last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Was last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## stick

Last today.


----------



## RoxyBlue

But only for five hours.


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Goblin

I'm last...........now GO AWAY!


----------



## Moon Dog

You don't mean that... that last part anyway


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Spooky1

It's the end of the line!


----------



## Goblin

The line forms here!


----------



## Moon Dog

To the left


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Goblin

It's Sunday so I'm last all day!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Goblin

Rainy night last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last....


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Goblin

Late night last


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Afternoon at last


----------



## Goblin

Last as last can be


----------



## Moon Dog

Still last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last...


----------



## scareme

win


----------



## Goblin

And you almost made it too!


----------



## scareme

I'm still standing.


----------



## Spooky1

Standing behind me!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last...


----------



## Moon Dog

That's me


----------



## stick

Till I came along.
Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Goblin

Cold, windy, rainy night last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Goblin

Sunday afternoon last


----------



## Moon Dog

Sundlay?


----------



## Goblin

Why whatever do you mean?


----------



## Moon Dog

That's better...


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last...


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## Goblin

And you would've been if it hadn't been for those meddling kids!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## stick

Last is all for me.


----------



## scareme

win


----------



## Doc Doom

Check your PMs scareme while I take over for you in last place.


----------



## Goblin

Hump day last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Mike, Mike, Mike!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last...


----------



## Goblin

And last once again!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good morning, EQ!

(last)


----------



## stick

Last is for me.


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last...


----------



## Goblin

Starting off the weekend last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Afternoon! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last


----------



## Goblin

Sunday morning last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last


----------



## Moon Dog

Yes, I am last


----------



## Goblin

Now I be last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Was last...


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last


----------



## Goblin

Gee whizz bangs! I'm last again!


----------



## Moon Dog

Gee, so am I


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## Iniquity

Yay! I'm #30,845 yet somehow in first place!


----------



## RoxyBlue

But you want to be in last place:jol:


----------



## Goblin

Like me?


----------



## Moon Dog

Sure...


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Midafternoon at last


----------



## Goblin

Last at last and last again!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Pffffffftttttttt


----------



## Goblin

Hmmmmmmm.........Roxy seems to be losing air! Fortunately I have a patch and a bottle of Roxy Epoxy


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last


----------



## Goblin

Saturday morning last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Goblin

Sunday morning last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last, and that's final!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last


----------



## Goblin

There can only be one last..........and it's all mine!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hello at last


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last


----------



## Goblin

I shall leave ya'll last in my will!


----------



## Iniquity

kiss my last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Goblin

Hump Day Last!


----------



## stick

taking Last.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Goblin

There be last in them thar posts!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

7 days til Halloween! Last!


----------



## SterchCinemas

Last


----------



## stick

Last for the weekend.


----------



## Goblin

Maybe last weekend!


----------



## Evil Queen

6 days! Last!


----------



## Goblin

Last on my birthday!


----------



## Evil Queen

Happy Birthday Gob! Last!


----------



## SterchCinemas

Last!


----------



## scareme

win


----------



## Goblin

I have the original last!


----------



## scareme

But I win.


----------



## Evil Queen

4 more days! Last!


----------



## Goblin

Last and I are awaiting Halloween's arrival


----------



## Moon Dog

Back from vacation last


----------



## Evil Queen

3 days! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not ready yet at last


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last...


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## stick

Hump day Last.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Rain at last


----------



## Evil Queen

2 days! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last..


----------



## Monk

I win!


----------



## Goblin

What did you win?


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## Evil Queen

1 day! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## Evil Queen

16 Hours!!!!! Last!


----------



## stick

Weekend Last.
Happy Halloween everyone.


----------



## Goblin

Happy Halloween Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Happy Halloween!!!!!!!!! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Halloween, at last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last...


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## Intrepid

I win!


----------



## Spooky1

My turn!


----------



## Goblin

Until the Goblin showed up!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## Intrepid

Victory is all mine


----------



## stick

I take the Victory.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Goblin

Another late night last


----------



## Moon Dog

Still last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last...


----------



## RoxyBlue

Look again.....


----------



## Moon Dog

Look left...


----------



## highbury

And now look right...


----------



## Goblin

.....and you'll see me last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Until the morning light


----------



## stick

And I take flight.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last with all my might


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Goblin

Moon Dog said:


> Last with all my might


Then Goblin came along and blew out the light! :jol:


----------



## stick

Last for the weekend.


----------



## Spooky1

Hopefully not my last, last!&#55357;&#56860;


----------



## Goblin

Starting out the weekend last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last-a-roonie!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last....


----------



## Moon Dog

Last...


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Tired at last


----------



## scareme

Taking the win from you'll is just so easy.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Yule?


----------



## Goblin

Yule Brynner?


----------



## Moon Dog

Yule tide?


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last of the last


----------



## stick

Running away with Last.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last


----------



## RoxyBlue

(hip checks SPOOKYJ and steals last)


----------



## Goblin

Too bad that was a decoy last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Like this one?


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes. it is a good morning here at last


----------



## Goblin

Yes, but it didn't last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last of the lasts


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## stick

Friday last.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last...


----------



## Goblin

It's Saturday morning............so I must be last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Saturday afternoon and still packing up my display.....Last...


----------



## Spooky1

Good night, Last!


----------



## Goblin

Sunday morning last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Goblin

Starting out the week last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Short lived...


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Goblin

Last as last can be!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Goblin

November the 18th last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Glad I'm still last


----------



## stick

Last for me.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

A rainy day at last


----------



## Goblin

And the sun's come out and all's right with the world again!


----------



## Moon Dog

Because I'm last


----------



## stick

Friday morning last.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Spooky1

Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Goblin

I be last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Still last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last...


----------



## Goblin

Another late night last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Afternoon! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## stick

Last for me.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Last before a holiday


----------



## Evil Queen

Happy Thanksgiving! Last!


----------



## Goblin

Thanksgiving last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Spooky1

Happy day after Thanksgiving, Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Goblin

First last of November 28th


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Spooky1

Last of the afternoon


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Deja Vu last


----------



## Evil Andrew

So darlin, save the Last Post for me....


----------



## Goblin

Last last of the Novembers lasts!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last Almighty!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## stick

last for the month of November


----------



## scareme

Win


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Last at last


----------



## Evil Andrew

Wish they all could be California Lasts.....
The west coast has the sunshine and the Lasts all get so tan


----------



## Goblin

Unfortunately.......All I know is how to be last!
I could teach you if you like!


----------



## stick

Hump Day Last.


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Goblin

Another late night last for the Master Laster!


----------



## Moon Dog

Back from vacation last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Need a vacation at last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Goblin

Since nobody else is........I'll be last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last again!


----------



## stick

Last for Friday.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Friday at last:jol:


----------



## Goblin

Last Friday?


----------



## Moon Dog

But it's Saturday


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Goblin

Sunday morning last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Goblin

Starting out the week last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last...*yawn*!!!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Spooky1

Good night, Last!


----------



## Goblin

Last decided to stay up and watch Fright Night with me.


----------



## Moon Dog

No I didn't...


----------



## stick

Last for me.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last...


----------



## RoxyBlue

Snags last and runs like crazy


----------



## Goblin

You can't outrun The Ghost of Christmas Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Or present...


----------



## stick

Or me, Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last...


----------



## Spooky1

Win!


----------



## Goblin

My winning last and at last I win last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last I am


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Coffee break at last


----------



## Goblin

You don't really want to take last from me........do you?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope


----------



## stick

Friday Last.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## graveyardmaster

I will always be the winner!!!!!


----------



## Goblin

And you almost made it too!


----------



## scareme

Win


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Goblin

Last to win and I win cause I'm last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Evening! Last!


----------



## Goblin

Starting the week off last


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here I am at last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Evening! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!!


----------



## stick

Last.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Glad I'm last


----------



## Goblin

Ward, the Beaver's trying to be last again!


----------



## Moon Dog

Well, let him!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good afternoon at last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last...


----------



## Goblin

One week till Christmas Eve last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## stick

Morning Last.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Still last


----------



## stick

It's Friday and I am Last.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Goblin

Looky who's last and you're not!


----------



## SPOOKY J

It's me...Last...


----------



## Goblin

SPOOKY J said:


> It's me...Last...


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Morning!


----------



## Goblin

It is now!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Deja Vu

Deja Vu


----------



## stick

Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Half asleep at last


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## Goblin

Moon Dog said:


> Last


GOTCHA!


----------



## Moon Dog

Still last


----------



## stick

Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Afternoon! Last!


----------



## Goblin

Christmas Eve last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Happy Christmas Eve! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Getting ready to elf it....Last!!!


----------



## Evil Queen

Merry Christmas! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Merry day after Christmas!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last...


----------



## Goblin

I iz last again!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last...


----------



## RoxyBlue

Lasty last at last


----------



## Goblin

Yep.........It's me again!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last I am!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last...am I.


----------



## Goblin

And last you were!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'll take it from here....


----------



## Goblin

I'm not ready to give it up


----------



## Moon Dog

Ditto


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Time to go home at last


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last..


----------



## Goblin

Last last on the last day of the year as long as it lasts!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Last last of 2015, it was a horrible year, good riddance!


----------



## stick

Happy New Year.
Last


----------



## Goblin

First last of 2016!


----------



## Zurgh

New 2016 win!


----------



## Moon Dog

Blast from the past last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Fresh new year, fresh new last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last...


----------



## Spooky1

No I'm last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

You were.....


----------



## Goblin

You're not!


----------



## scareme

Win


----------



## Moon Dog

Win what?


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last...


----------



## scareme

win


----------



## Zurgh

Winner wining wins won!


----------



## Moon Dog

Rrrriiiigghhhttt...


----------



## Goblin

No, lastttttttttttttttt!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Goblin

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhh look..........I'm last again!


----------



## Moon Dog

Who last? I'm last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Back at you, EQ!


(P.S. Last)


----------



## stick

I will take last
Thank you


----------



## Moon Dog

Still last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Goblin

I should be last............so I am.........and you're not!


----------



## Moon Dog

Yes, you're not


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Evening! Last!


----------



## Goblin

Here I come to save the last...............


----------



## Moon Dog

Missed it by that much


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## stick

Evening Last


----------



## scareme

Win


----------



## Zurgh

No, you! Wait...


----------



## Moon Dog

Wait for what?


----------



## stick

For me to be Last.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Goblin

Late night last with the Goblin!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Zurgh

Day winner!


----------



## Goblin

The nights belong to the Goblin!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Goblin

Even a man who's pure of heart,
And says his prayers by night
May be last
When the moon is full and bright!


----------



## Moon Dog

Nice, but I'm still last


----------



## stick

Begin the week with Last.


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last..


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Zurgh

Win!


----------



## RoxyBlue

(Distracts Zurgh with a note from the Oatmen and takes last when he isn't looking)


----------



## Moon Dog

Ditto


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Morning at last


----------



## Goblin

Last till morning


----------



## Moon Dog

Last till last


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not as last as I am


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last...


----------



## Goblin

Freezing my last off tonight!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last I am


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last....


----------



## Goblin

A rainy night last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Goblin

Sunday morning last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Goblin

Starting out another week last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last.....


----------



## Goblin

A 19 degree last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Another soggy morning. Last!


----------



## Zurgh

EQ, we need the rain, win!


----------



## Moon Dog

Snowy last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## stick

Last.


----------



## Goblin

Snowy night last


----------



## Moon Dog

Last last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last....


----------



## RoxyBlue

Waiting for a blizzard at last


----------



## stick

Same here RoxyBlue.
Last


----------



## Goblin

So am I.


----------



## Moon Dog

Ours is over...

Last


----------



## stick

Be careful in the snow everyone. 
Last


----------



## RoxyBlue

Getting ready to hunker down at last


----------



## stick

Starting to get snow here.


----------



## Evil Queen

Stay warm east coasters! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Iced in Last...


----------



## Goblin

Snow and sleet last


----------



## Moon Dog

Just last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last...


----------



## Goblin

Sunday morning last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Goblin

Whatta ya know...............Last again!


----------



## Moon Dog

Congrats!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last...


----------



## Goblin

Once more..........LAST!


----------



## Moon Dog

Congrats once more


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Morning!


----------



## Zurgh

What a winning good morning smile you have there!


----------



## stick

Up early there Zurgh.


----------



## Zurgh

Night shift schedule win, stick


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Goblin

I was last when most of you were in diapers!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Goblin

Welcome to Late Night with Goblin!

My special guests tonight are:

Last
Still Last
Always B. Last

Let's hear it for Last and his orchestra!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## stick

Friday last.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good evening!


----------



## Goblin

Goblin scores yet another last!


----------



## Spooky1

Last of the morning to ya!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last...


----------



## Goblin

Sunday morning last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Spooky1

Goodnight, Last!


----------



## Goblin

Last bids you goodnight!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last...


----------



## Goblin

Last and I are dancing the night away


----------



## Moon Dog

Where's the storm last


----------



## stick

Morning last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Goblin

I saw my shadow today.............six more weeks of last!


----------



## Zurgh

Winter winner.


----------



## Moon Dog

Last of the last


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last um er....


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## Zurgh

Winzits


----------



## stick

Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Spooky1

Sneaking in to Last from work


----------



## Goblin

I have the special last passkey!


----------



## Moon Dog

You forgot the decoder ring


----------



## Zurgh

Was it the last, winning decoder ring?


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Go Panthers!!!!


----------



## Goblin

Starting out the weekend last!


----------



## Zurgh

Go Sports Ball for the win!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Goblin

Rise and shine last!


----------



## scareme

Win


----------



## Evil Queen

Superbowl Sunday! Last!


----------



## scareme

Win! Like the Broncos.


----------



## Moon Dog

Last, like the Panthers


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last...


----------



## Goblin

That would be me.


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm here at last


----------



## Goblin

At last I'm here!


----------



## Moon Dog

Where?


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Goblin

Another turn at last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Still last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last....


----------



## Goblin

And still last


----------



## Moon Dog

Yup, still last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Goblin

Very cold last tonight


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last.


----------



## Evil Queen

Happy Valentine's Day! Last!


----------



## Goblin

Snowy last tonight


----------



## Moon Dog

Last-a-rino


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last...


----------



## Goblin

Last as it should be


----------



## Moon Dog

That's right


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Goblin

I'm back and I'm last again!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Goblin

I've been nominated for this year's last Oscar!


----------



## Moon Dog

Still last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good morning, glitter lady!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last...


----------



## Moon Dog

Yes I am


----------



## Evil Queen

Glittery Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last...


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Goblin

Not anymore!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last...


----------



## Goblin

Sunday morning and I'm last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last....


----------



## Goblin

Oh look.......I be the last of the Master Lasters!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## stick

Morning and Last.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last..


----------



## Goblin

Rainy night last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Soggy Last...


----------



## Goblin

Hump Day Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## SPOOKY J

I want to go back to bed Last...


----------



## Evil Queen

Rise and Shine! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Rain falling at last


----------



## SPOOKY J

Raining, Sunny, Flooding, Sunny again. Last...


----------



## Goblin

Tornado Watch last


----------



## Moon Dog

Be safe last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Power back on Last!!!


----------



## Goblin

Last is all lit up tonight!


----------



## Moon Dog

I am last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last...


----------



## stick

Friday Last.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last..


----------



## Goblin

Doing it one last at a time!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last..


----------



## Goblin

Another Sunday last in the neighborhood


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Good morning to you too!


----------



## Evil Queen

Ooooo an extra last this year! Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

^Haha...Last...


----------



## Goblin

Hi Ho! Hi Ho!
It's off to last I go!
I'll take it fast.......
I'll take it slow......
Hi Ho! Hi Ho!


----------



## Moon Dog

Whatever...


----------



## stick

It's off to work I go.
Last.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Wow the site was down so I actually was the last winner for a while.
Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last..


----------



## Goblin

I leaped from February right into a March last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sunny day (but cold) at last


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last...


----------



## Goblin

Thursday afternoon last


----------



## Moon Dog

Huh, I'm still last


----------



## stick

Friday last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Goblin

Another late night last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Goblin

Starting out the week last just like last week when I was last


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last...


----------



## Monk

I win!


----------



## Goblin

You did? How many numbers did you have?


----------



## Moon Dog

The last one...


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last...


----------



## Monk

I win


----------



## Goblin

I guess I didn't stress it strong enough................

I am LAST!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## stick

Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last... No stress at all.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^None indeed


----------



## Goblin

Until now..............


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope still no stress...


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last...


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Goblin

Friday morning last


----------



## Moon Dog

Yes I am


----------



## stick

Last for Friday.


----------



## SPOOKY J

Friday Last!!


----------



## Goblin

Last last before Daylight Savings time begins


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last...


----------



## Goblin

Running my last ahead one hour


----------



## SPOOKY J

Spring ahead Last....


----------



## Spooky1

Rainy day win!


----------



## Goblin

The Goblin is here......and your lasts are safe no more! Muhahahahahaha!


----------



## Moon Dog

Except mine


----------



## Goblin

While you work your mine I'll lay claim to your last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Sounds good


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Kinda gray and chilly outside at last


----------



## SPOOKY J

Sunny and 80 here in Last...


----------



## Moon Dog

Daylight savings at last


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last....


----------



## stick

Hump day last


----------



## RoxyBlue

Appearing after stick posted at last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Goblin

St. Paddy's Day last


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## stick

Last


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last...


----------



## Evil Queen

Happy St. Paddy's Day! Last!


----------



## Goblin

Friday last...............


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## stick

Friday Morning LAST.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last...


----------



## RoxyBlue

So am I!


----------



## Monk

me too


----------



## Goblin

You're about to have your evening ruined for you!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Good morning to you too!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Snowy last


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last...


----------



## Doc Doom

Newly last


----------



## Goblin

There shall be no lasts before me


----------



## Moon Dog

But there will be after!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Goblin

Starting out the week last!


----------



## Doc Doom

Sorry, you're second to last.


----------



## Goblin

I'm never second to anyone!


----------



## Moon Dog

Except me


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning Haunters! Last!


----------



## Doc Doom

Holy smokes, one has to get up awful early to be last around here!


----------



## Goblin

Or I can just take it away from you............like this!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Last is the loneliest number that you'll ever do....


----------



## SPOOKY J

Let me spare you the pain..Last..


----------



## Moon Dog

Will do...


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Goblin

Just stopped by for a noon day last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last...


----------



## Doc Doom

Not even close....


----------



## Goblin

Closer than you!


----------



## Moon Dog

Whew, that was close!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last....


----------



## Doc Doom

Good afternoon! Last.


----------



## Goblin

Late night last with the Goblin!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## stick

Friday Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Friday! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last...


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Goblin

Easter Sunday last


----------



## Evil Queen

Hoppy Easter! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last....


----------



## scareme

Win!


----------



## Goblin

.....and you almost made it too!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Monk

Good night!
Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last at last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Doc Doom

Lastity last last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last I am


----------



## stick

Last.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning Haunters! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Morning!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Goblin

Last last of March and the first last of April!

Beat that!


----------



## scareme

I did. Win


----------



## Moon Dog

When?


----------



## stick

Friday Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last...


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'll take it from here


----------



## Goblin

Weekend last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning Haunters! Last!


----------



## Doc Doom

Definitely last


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last...


----------



## Spooky1

Win!


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Last


----------



## Goblin

Old MACDONALD had a farm
E-I-E-I-O
And on his farm he had a last
E-I-E-I-O
With a last last here
And a last last there
Here a last, there a last
Everywhere a last last
Old MacDonald had a farm
E-I-E-I-O


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Goblin

It's April 4th.......so obviously I am last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning Haunters! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last


----------



## Goblin

Maybe if you beg me first!


----------



## Moon Dog

You be first, I'll keep last


----------



## stick

Last.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good morning!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last...


----------



## Goblin

I'm the last of the last


----------



## scareme

First I'll win, then I'll go to bed.


----------



## Moon Dog

Night, or is it morning?


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Goblin

Another late night last


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## RoxyBlue

The early Moon Dog did not get the last at last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## stick

Friday Last


----------



## RoxyBlue

Indeed


----------



## Spooky1

Hello, Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Evening! Last!


----------



## scareme

Win


----------



## Goblin

Oh? Did you get all six numbers?


----------



## Moon Dog

No, just last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last..


----------



## Doc Doom

Did I mention I'm last ?


----------



## Goblin

No.........How does it go?


----------



## scareme

Won


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning Haunters! Last!


----------



## Goblin

Last has been waiting all day for me to show up!


----------



## Moon Dog

And there it went


----------



## stick

Because I am here


----------



## scareme

win


----------



## RoxyBlue

Congrats! Oh wait, you just lost to me:jol:


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Goblin

Did you know Last spelled backwards is Tsal? 

Not that it means a whole lot!


----------



## Moon Dog

Doesn't mean you're last


----------



## stick

Cause I am.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning Haunters! Last!


----------



## Goblin

Last, last, and more last!


----------



## Doc Doom

Definitely last


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## stick

Weekend last.


----------



## Goblin

What about last weekend?


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last...


----------



## scareme

win


----------



## Spooky1

Nice view from last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning Haunters! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good evening at last


----------



## Goblin

Goblin be last once again!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last..


----------



## Goblin

Goblin in the afternoon


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## stick

Last for me.


----------



## Moon Dog

Last last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning Haunters! Last!


----------



## Goblin

Once again last has come home


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last...


----------



## Moon Dog

Last of the lasts


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Spooky1

Late morning, Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

That didn't last long...


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last...


----------



## Goblin

Back for another heaping helping of Diet Last


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning Haunters! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last...


----------



## stick

Friday last.


----------



## Goblin

Last for the weekend


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last...


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last...


----------



## Goblin

You would be too if I hadn't gotten to it first!


----------



## Doc Doom

Did I mention I was last?


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Evening Haunters! Last!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Hello everyone and...last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## Goblin

That's funny.........so am I!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Hahaha..Last...


----------



## stick

That's right laugh it up.
Last


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning Haunters! Last!


----------



## Monk

Last!
I win!


----------



## Doc Doom

Last, at last!


----------



## Goblin

Ohhhhh, great story........sell it to Reader's Digest!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Goblin

Last again!


----------



## stick

Friday Morning Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Friday afternoon at last


----------



## Monk

Friday evening last for the win


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning Haunters! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last...


----------



## Goblin

Of course, you weren't figuring on me showing up and taking it away from you!


----------



## Moon Dog

Back from vacation last


----------



## stick

Morning Last.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last...


----------



## Monk

...last


----------



## Moon Dog

Still last


----------



## Goblin

I think your still just blew up!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last....


----------



## Goblin

Back for last again!


----------



## Moon Dog

What last?


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Goblin

What can I say but.............

Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Ditto...


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm here now.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning Haunters! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last.....


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## stick

Last for the weekend.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Rainy Friday at last


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## scareme

Win


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Doc Doom

That would be me, LAST!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning Haunters! Last!


----------



## Goblin

Mother's Day Last!


----------



## scareme

Winner!


----------



## Doc Doom

Um, NOT!!!


----------



## Goblin

Am too!


----------



## scareme

Sorry


----------



## Moon Dog

Bout what?


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last..


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Glad I'm still last


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last...


----------



## Goblin

Yes I am!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning Haunters! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Almost time to go home at last


----------



## Moon Dog

Home at last


----------



## Goblin

Sounds like a bunch of homely lasts!


----------



## scareme

win


----------



## Moon Dog

Win what?


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last....


----------



## RoxyBlue

Well, you _were_ last.....


----------



## Goblin

Awwwwwww, mean old Mister Goblin took your last away from you!


----------



## Moon Dog

And gave it to me, my last, my precious...


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning Haunters! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Time for a new last


----------



## Halloween Jokes

Let's see how long I'm the winner


----------



## stick

Not to long.
Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last..


----------



## Goblin

That's the last of it


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning Haunters! Last!


----------



## highbury

I have returned to claim my win. Thank you, all. And good night.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Halloween Jokes

giddy up last


----------



## Goblin

Starting the week last just like I ended it!


----------



## Moon Dog

Still last...


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last....


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

It's good to be last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Evening Haunters! Last!


----------



## scareme

Win


----------



## Goblin

You almost made it this time!


----------



## scareme

win


----------



## Doc Doom

ner winner chicken dinner

Last


----------



## scareme

I win a dinner too? Hot damn!


----------



## Moon Dog

You have dinner, I'll take last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last...


----------



## scareme

Winner!


----------



## Halloween Jokes

And a head by a witch's nose again


----------



## Goblin

Where's a head by a witch's nose?


----------



## Moon Dog

Who?


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning Haunters! Last!


----------



## Goblin

And to all a good night


----------



## Moon Dog

Morning!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## scareme

I wake up winning, and a little late.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hey, who let scareme in here?:googly:

(Last)


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last...


----------



## Goblin

scareme said:


> I wake up whinning, and a little late.


You should whine! You're not last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last....


----------



## stick

Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning Haunters! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Lovely Friday afternoon at last


----------



## Goblin

A rainy Friday night last!


----------



## scareme

win


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## scareme

It's so easy to win.


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last...


----------



## scareme

Winner by a long shot.


----------



## Goblin

Your long shot didn't pay off this time


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning Haunters! Last!


----------



## Goblin

Starting out the week last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## stick

Raining morning Last.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last...


----------



## RoxyBlue

The sun has come out and it's not raining at last


----------



## Halloween Jokes

I feel your eyes on my back


----------



## Goblin

A long night's journey into last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last of the mohicans


----------



## stick

Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good morning, EQ!


(last)


----------



## Goblin

You almost made it!


----------



## Moon Dog

Still last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

First last for this page.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning Haunters! Last!


----------



## stick

Happy Holidays
Last


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last...


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Always Last...


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Where is everyone? Oh well, Good Morning! Last!


----------



## rottincorps

I'm and I win.


----------



## Evil Queen

Happy Memorial Day! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning Haunters! Last!


----------



## stick

Last for me.


----------



## Moon Dog

Glad to see I'm still last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Goblin

I'm backkkkkkkk. Your lasts are safe NO MORE!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Trying to be productive at last.


----------



## Goblin

Did you make it?


----------



## stick

I made it to Last.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning Haunters! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good morning, EQ!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last....


----------



## Goblin

Amazing! So am I!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Right on. Where's my prize?


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Goblin

I think everyone might want to run before.........Well then stand there and get stepped on you fool!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Goblin

Howdy Doody last


----------



## Moon Dog

Last at last


----------



## stick

Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning Haunters! Last!


----------



## Goblin

it's Tuesday so I must be last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last....


----------



## Goblin

A happy hump day last


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last...


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Afternoon! Last!


----------



## Goblin

Last last from the last lasters


----------



## Moon Dog

Still last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning Haunters! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last....


----------



## RoxyBlue

May I cut in?


----------



## Spooky1

Mind if I join you at the end of the line?


----------



## Moon Dog

The one and only last!


----------



## stick

Till i show up.
Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Goblin

Another late night last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning Haunters! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## stick

Last again.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Goblin

Flag Day last


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Thanks, good evening to you as well


----------



## Spooky1

Good night my friends, Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning Haunters! Last!


----------



## Goblin

Seems like I'm always last to be last


----------



## stick

Not today this Virginia boy has it.
Last


----------



## RoxyBlue

Maryland girl will take it from here.


----------



## Goblin

Unfortunately the wicked Virginia Man got to it first!


----------



## Moon Dog

Who? Last, that's who!


----------



## stick

Me that is Correct
Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last...


----------



## Goblin

Still last...............


----------



## Moon Dog

Yes I am!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning Haunters! Last!


----------



## stick

Last is for me.


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Good morning to you as well


----------



## Goblin

Father's Day last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last...


----------



## Moon Dog

Last y'all!


----------



## stick

last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning Haunters! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last....


----------



## Goblin

Yes.......I am not only really last.......I'm most sincerely, positively last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Yup


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Monk

I win, again


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Doc Doom

Let's see how long this lasts.


----------



## Goblin

Taa Dahhhhhhhh!


----------



## Moon Dog

What did you do?


----------



## stick

Last.


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last...


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Monk

LAST = Winner = me!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## stick

Last before the weekend.


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last...


----------



## Goblin

Last during a thunderstorm


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning Haunters! Last!


----------



## Spooky1

Good night Forum. Last!


----------



## Goblin

Another Sunday morning last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Late night last


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Am I last?


----------



## Goblin

Uhhhhhhhh.......let me check..............NO!


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Goblin

Mary had a little lamb
It's fleece was white as snow!
Everywhere that Mary went
The lamb was sure to go!
It followed her to school one day
And a big brown dog killed it!


Lambchops anyone?


----------



## Moon Dog

Roses are red
Violets are blue
I'm last
Not you


----------



## SPOOKY J

Quit living in the past
I'm The one in Last..


----------



## stick

Joe has a cast
But I am still Last.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Afternoon! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

From last to shining last


----------



## stick

Shining on and moving Last.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Goblin

stick said:


> Shining on and mowing Last.


Uhhhhhhhhhhh...........okay!


----------



## Moon Dog

I am what I am and what I am is last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning Haunters! Last!


----------



## stick

Last for the evening.


----------



## Goblin

First last of July!


----------



## stick

Second Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Somehow it seems I'm always stealing last from Evil Queen....


----------



## stick

Roxy don't be blue because I steal from you.
Last


----------



## Goblin

The Wicked Mister G just stole it from Stick


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Spooky1

Happy 4th of July weekend, Last!


----------



## Goblin

I was last when being last wasn't cool!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning Haunters! Last!


----------



## Goblin

Fourth of July last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Happy 4th of July! Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Guess everyone is hungover this morning. Last!


----------



## scareme

Win for the night.


----------



## Goblin

And you almost made it too!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## scareme

Win again


----------



## Goblin

Isn't that the name of a bicycle?


----------



## stick

Last.


----------



## scareme

Win!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning Haunters! Last!


----------



## scareme

win


----------



## stick

Last for the weekend.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last....


----------



## scareme

Excuse me while I take the win.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## scareme

Win


----------



## Goblin

Never on Sunday


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning Haunters! Last!


----------



## scareme

Win


----------



## Moon Dog

Back from vacation last


----------



## stick

Last goes to me.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here at last


----------



## Monk

Last = me = win


----------



## scareme

Winner Winner chicken dinner


----------



## Goblin

And on the eighth day God said............. "Goblin's Last!"


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning Haunters! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## scareme

Win


----------



## stick

Scareme gives it to me.
Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

May I cut in?


----------



## Goblin

Back again! Last again!


----------



## scareme

Win


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## stick

Morning Last.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning Haunters! Last!


----------



## scareme

win


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last...


----------



## Goblin

Then I must be last too!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Goblin

Dropping by to pick up another load of last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Picking up what your throwing down...Last...


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Afternoon Haunters! Last!


----------



## scareme

Win and I'm not throwing anything your way except shade.


----------



## Goblin

That's must be why I've got it made in the shade!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last....


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## scareme

Good Morning Queenie, I'll take the win.


----------



## Goblin

Too bad you tripped and dropped it!


----------



## Moon Dog

Still last!


----------



## stick

Not now.
Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning Haunters! Last!


----------



## scareme

Win


----------



## Goblin

That's funny, so did I!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Afternoon....Last..


----------



## RoxyBlue

Why yes, it is


----------



## Goblin

Gee whiz bangs! Last again!


----------



## Moon Dog

Was last


----------



## Grimplestiltskin

how many licks to get to the center of a tootsie roll pop?


----------



## Moon Dog

The last one...


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning Haunters! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good morning to you as well!


(last)


----------



## Goblin

Another late night last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Goblin

Shazam! I'm last again!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last...


----------



## Goblin

(singing)

We're having a heat wave!
A tropical heat wave........
The temperature's rising
and it's not surprising........
I'm last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Encore!


----------



## stick

Last


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning Haunters! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Afternoon....Last...


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last...


----------



## Goblin

SPOOKY J said:


> Goblin is Last...


Yes I am Spooky J!


----------



## Moon Dog

Am what?


----------



## stick

am last


----------



## Doc Doom

More last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning Haunters! Last!


----------



## Goblin

The early Goblin catches the last!


----------



## Zurgh

This is where the win was... been wondering where it ran off to.


----------



## Doc Doom

Last, at last!!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last I am


----------



## stick

Yes I am Last


----------



## Spooky1

So this is what last looks like.


----------



## morgan8586

Me last again.


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last...


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Goblin

Starting out the week last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Goblin

Really? So am I!


----------



## Moon Dog

Me three


----------



## stick

Last for Me.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Evening! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last...


----------



## scareme

Win


----------



## Moon Dog

When?


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## stick

Last.


----------



## Zurgh

Win.


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last....


----------



## Goblin

I be last Matey's!


----------



## Moon Dog

Arrrggghhh!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last...


----------



## Wildcat

I am here, and the win I take.
Now to win, A post you must make.


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## Haunted Spider

am I still last?


----------



## stick

No I am Last.


----------



## Haunted Spider

or so you thought


----------



## stick

No I am still Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Afternoon Haunters! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last....


----------



## Goblin

Rainy Friday night last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Goblin

Once again taking back the elusive last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Spooky1

Good morning forum friends!


----------



## Goblin

Howdy!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## stick

Thanks I am
Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning Haunters! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last...


----------



## scareme

win


----------



## Moon Dog

Win what?


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Goblin

Forever last


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not likely.....


----------



## stick

I have it.


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last...


----------



## morgan8586

Last again!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Evening Haunters! Last!


----------



## Goblin

Reclaiming last again!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last I be


----------



## Zurgh

Sparkly win that tastes great with ham.


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last...


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## stick

last.


----------



## scareme

win!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Zurgh

Win last, last win.


----------



## Monk

last = me = win


----------



## scareme

Win to scareme.


----------



## Spooky1

Scareme, you are a winner, just not of this game anymore.

Win goes to Spooky1!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Afternoon Haunters! Last!


----------



## Goblin

Roaming around collecting lasts!


----------



## scareme

Win


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning Haunters! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last...


----------



## Zurgh

Who dropped this win here?


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Goblin

Last if I don't melt first!


----------



## scareme

Here, I'll take that win from you.


----------



## stick

Last.


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last...


----------



## Goblin

Last and win
Win at last
Last to win
Take your pick


----------



## Moon Dog

I'll take last


----------



## scareme

Win


----------



## stick

Last is for me.


----------



## scareme

Win again


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Mid afternoon at last


----------



## Moon Dog

Thursday last


----------



## Zurgh

Anytime win!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last....


----------



## Moon Dog

Yes I am


----------



## Zurgh

Sure, win


----------



## stick

Friday morning last.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning Haunters! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last...


----------



## Spooky1

Good night, Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Spooky1

I win!


----------



## Goblin

Tell him what he's won Don Pardo!

Oops! We'll need a medium to contact Don Pardo to find out
what Spooky1 won!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning Haunters! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last...


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hey, where's Evil Queen?

(last)


----------



## Goblin

Roses are red
Violets are blue
I snatched up all the lasts
So there's none for you!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## stick

Last.


----------



## Zurgh

Ok, look! A win!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last..


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning Haunters! Last!


----------



## Goblin

Friday last.................


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last....


----------



## stick

Last is for me.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## scareme

Win


----------



## Goblin

You're not even close!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning Haunters! Last!


----------



## SterchCinemas

Really feeling the Halloween spirit today. Last.


----------



## Goblin

One week till Labor Day last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SterchCinemas

Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last...


----------



## SterchCinemas

Last


----------



## Moon Dog

Still last


----------



## stick

Last.


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning Haunters! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hoping the heat breaks at last


----------



## SterchCinemas

Nighty night. Last.


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last...


----------



## Goblin

Ten lasts on a dead man's chest
Yo ho and a bottle of rum!
Grab them fast and run like heck!
Yo ho and bottle of Rum!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Afternoon! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## stick

Last.


----------



## Zurgh

Win win win.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning Haunters! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last..m


----------



## stick

Last Last


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last.


----------



## scareme

Winner Winner Now fix my dinner.


----------



## SterchCinemas

Last-er


----------



## scareme

I'm the winner, which makes you the loser.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Evening Haunters! Last!


----------



## Goblin

Labor Day weekend last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last..


----------



## Evil Queen

It's my birthday! Last!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:It's not my birthday last...ha, ha, ha.... Pass the bottles little necks....


----------



## Goblin

Starting out Labor Day last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last...


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## Spooky1

Lasterest!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## stick

funny so am I.
Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning Haunters! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Hello Last...Fancy seeing you here.


----------



## Goblin

Here I am.......Last again!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Goblin

Friday lasts are always the best!


----------



## Moon Dog

Yes they are


----------



## stick

That is why I am Last.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning Haunters! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last...


----------



## scareme

I win! I win!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last....


----------



## scareme

And I win again. I should feel good about how easy it is. But I don't.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Goblin

Sunday afternoon last!


----------



## scareme

Morning, noon and night win.


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last...


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning Haunters! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last...


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last...


----------



## stick

Last.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Goblin

Oh my! The lasts are flying thick and fast today!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last....


----------



## scareme

Win....


----------



## RoxyBlue

Me, me, ME!


----------



## stick

Roxy is correct it is ME.


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last...


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Evening Haunters! Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning Haunters! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last....


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Afternoon! Last!


----------



## Goblin

I've been looking all over for you last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning Haunters! Last!


----------



## Goblin

Lastie come home!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last I am...


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Still last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SterchCinemas

Evening, guys. Last.


----------



## Goblin

Another late night last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning Haunters! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Afternoon Last...


----------



## Goblin

Sunday morning last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## stick

Last.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Goblin

Last first and first last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last of the lasts


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Afternoon! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last...


----------



## SterchCinemas

Last


----------



## Goblin

Yes it is


----------



## Moon Dog

Last I am


----------



## SterchCinemas

Last again


----------



## stick

Till I came along.
Last.


----------



## Moon Dog

Little old last


----------



## Goblin

How about a big new last!


----------



## stick

I will like that.
Last


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last...


----------



## RoxyBlue

Step aside, gentlemen.


----------



## stick

A true gentleman will always let a Lady like yourself go first so he can be last.


----------



## RoxyBlue

That made me laugh:jol:

Oh, sorry, did I just steal last?


----------



## stick

Taking it from you again.
Last.


----------



## Gruenenfelder

Obviously you're not a gentleman then, or I wouldn't have just stolen last!


----------



## SterchCinemas

Allow me to take that last.


----------



## Moon Dog

Since no one is last, I'll have to be


----------



## highbury

Thank you, everyone, for holding my place in line. You may go now, because LAST is mine.


----------



## Goblin

Yes, but your mine just suffered a cave in!


----------



## Gruenenfelder

You don't seem to need that last anymore...


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last....


----------



## Gruenenfelder

I have tremendous respect for you, but I apologize to say I've taken last.


----------



## Moon Dog

Last I am


----------



## SterchCinemas

Last again


----------



## stick

True I am last Again.


----------



## Gruenenfelder

For the first time ever, I've won something. *sheds tear*


----------



## highbury

Fin.


----------



## Gruenenfelder

I'll kill you for that win! *stabs with THE KNIFE OF WINNING*


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last....


----------



## Gruenenfelder

Last!!!


----------



## SterchCinemas

Last-er


----------



## Gruenenfelder

You are the... Loser. I'm the winner!


----------



## Moon Dog

Still last


----------



## stick

I am Last.


----------



## Gruenenfelder

Appears I've won.


----------



## Moon Dog

Appears not


----------



## stick

Very true.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning Haunters! Did you miss me? Last!


----------



## Gruenenfelder

You know, I don't normally win much and it's *tear* just such an honor that I could... Take last.

I HAVE WON!


----------



## Moon Dog

Won what?


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning Haunters! Last!


----------



## Gruenenfelder

...winner


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not anymore:jol:


----------



## stick

Thanks Roxy.


----------



## SterchCinemas

mine again


----------



## Halloween Jokes

Happy to take the lead


----------



## RoxyBlue

Just stopping by to take last again


----------



## fogkeebler

Woohoo LAST!!! or is this first? but if its first then i must be last. My brain hurts


----------



## Gruenenfelder

Wow. And I've won. I've won. Finally.


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last...


----------



## Gruenenfelder

Last? Did you say last...

OHHHHH YOU ARE SO WRONG BUDDY! LAST!


----------



## morgan8586

Me last now!


----------



## Goblin

And you almost made it too!


----------



## Gruenenfelder

Ooh, but I have to take that LAST from you.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last-a-mundo!


----------



## Gruenenfelder

Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Yes I am


----------



## Spooky1

Last is mine!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning Haunters! Last!


----------



## Frightmaster-General




----------



## Gruenenfelder

Taken!


----------



## Frightmaster-General

*Took it right back...* :lolkin:


----------



## Gruenenfelder

Well, it's like again.


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## stick

Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good thing I sprayed last with some bug spray, killed those nasty spiders. 

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thanks, Evil Queen!:jol:


----------



## stick

Roxy Thank you.


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last...


----------



## Gruenenfelder

*laughs amongst the bodies* LAST!


----------



## Frightmaster-General




----------



## Gruenenfelder

You're a blast from the past, but I'm still last.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning Haunters! Last!


----------



## Gruenenfelder

Good afternoon. Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

S'up?


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Gruenenfelder

Last!


----------



## SterchCinemas

Last


----------



## Moon Dog

Last I am


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning Haunters! Last!


----------



## Gruenenfelder

It's always that expression with you... Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last...


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Gruenenfelder

Last-er.


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last..est


----------



## Night Watchman

Winning!!!


----------



## Gruenenfelder

Lasttttttttt.


----------



## Moon Dog

I am last hear me roar!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning Haunters! Last!


----------



## Gruenenfelder

Last, last, the very last, I'm last, last last last.


----------



## Goblin

Yes you WERE!


----------



## Zurgh

win now


----------



## Moon Dog

Win what?


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good morning to you!


----------



## Gruenenfelder

Good morning to you as well, but I have to take that last...


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Forum is working again at last


----------



## Gruenenfelder

Speaking of last...


----------



## stick

Last.


----------



## SterchCinemas

Last


----------



## Night Watchman

Winning for a while. All glory is fleeting!!!


----------



## Gruenenfelder

Good evening. Winning!


----------



## scareme

Win


----------



## Zurgh

Last win?


----------



## Moon Dog

Not today


----------



## Zurgh

Okay, then when win?


----------



## Goblin

You're not even close!


----------



## SterchCinemas

My win for now


----------



## Gruenenfelder

...Until now.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Evening Haunters! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Yo!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Gruenenfelder

Good 8:29 AM pacific standard time to you too! Last!


----------



## stick

Last.


----------



## SterchCinemas

Ooh wah ah ah ah


----------



## Gruenenfelder

And so I've won. *pets white cat*


----------



## highbury

A cold, rainy and miserable morning. Perfect for my LAST.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Afternoon Haunters! Last!


----------



## Gruenenfelder

Afternoon to you as well. Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Evening at last


----------



## Gruenenfelder

A fine evening indeed for me to get last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SterchCinemas

Last.


----------



## Goblin

The awesome Goblin's incredible birthday last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Happy Birthday from Last


----------



## stick

Happy Birthday Goblin,
Last.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning Haunters! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Time to go home at last


----------



## SterchCinemas

Last


----------



## Gruenenfelder

Last as of now. I am LAST-er than the rest of y'all.


----------



## Goblin

I am the Master Laster!


----------



## Moon Dog

Congrats!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SterchCinemas

A lovely autumn day. Last


----------



## Goblin

Last........just to show everybody how it's done!


----------



## Moon Dog

Congrats


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning Haunters! Last!


----------



## Spooky1

Goodnight from Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Good Morning


----------



## stick

Last to you all.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SterchCinemas

Last


----------



## Goblin

Halloween weekend last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last...


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning Haunters! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last...


----------



## SterchCinemas

Last


----------



## Moon Dog

Halloween last


----------



## Evil Queen

Happy Halloween! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Happy Halloween Last....


----------



## Goblin

After Halloween last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

After Halloween blues....Last....


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last....


----------



## stick

Funny so am I.
Last.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning Haunters! Last!


----------



## Goblin

Have to go out early in the morning......so......goodnight!


----------



## Moon Dog

C'ya


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## Goblin

Moon Dog said:


> Last


Yes.......But not quite as awesome as my last!


----------



## Moon Dog

What last?


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning Haunters! Last!


----------



## stick

Last again.


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last...


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm here at last


----------



## stick

That nice.


----------



## RoxyBlue

How did you get in here?


(last)


----------



## stick

You left the back door open.
Last.


----------



## Goblin

First last and last first


----------



## Moon Dog

Congrats!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning Haunters! Last!


----------



## Goblin

I am the Last Elect!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last I am


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Spooky1

First last after the forum upgrade!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi, honey!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Evening! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## Goblin

Well you came close!


----------



## Moon Dog

So close


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last....


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning Haunters! Last!


----------



## stick

So very Last.


----------



## Goblin

stick said:


> So very next to Last.


You most certainly are!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last I am


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sunny day at last


----------



## Spooky1

Dark night, Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Dark morning last


----------



## stick

Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning Haunters! Last!


----------



## Goblin

Early morning waiting for the plumber last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do you need a bucket?

(last)


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Spooky1

Lunchtime Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last...


----------



## Goblin

Sunday morning last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning Haunters! Last!


----------



## Gruenenfelder

It is such an honor to have won with this LAST!


----------



## Goblin

Starting out the week last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## stick

Taking Last.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Afternoon! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## stick

Last.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good morning at last


----------



## Gruenenfelder

Good morning to you too. I hope this nice weather LASTs.


----------



## Moon Dog

Didn't LAST here


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning Haunters! Last!


----------



## stick

Last.


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last....


----------



## Goblin

Thanksgiving last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Happy Thanksgiving Haunters! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last...


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Black Friday Last


----------



## Goblin

When all else fails, elect me last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning Haunters! Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

I seem to be last yet again. Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Look at me lasting all over the place. Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

19 year wedding anniversary last


----------



## Lord Homicide

At last... Congrats!


----------



## Goblin

Congratulations Moon Dog


----------



## scareme

You win the marriage prize, Moon Dog.


----------



## Moon Dog

Still last


----------



## stick

Last I am.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning Haunters! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Back at work at last


----------



## Goblin

Still retired last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## stick

Last back at you.


----------



## RoxyBlue

(intercepts last and runs off with it)


----------



## stick

To bad you drop the Ball Roxy.
Last


----------



## RoxyBlue

(throws ball to distract stick and takes last again)


----------



## Moon Dog

New router last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning Haunters! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Friday at last!


----------



## Goblin

What about last Friday?


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

It is a good morning, isn't it?


----------



## Moon Dog

Good morning to be last


----------



## Goblin

First last and last first


----------



## Moon Dog

Last of the lasts


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning Haunters! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I sense a pattern here....


----------



## Moon Dog

Just me being last


----------



## scareme

win


----------



## stick

Last.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Evening last


----------



## Goblin

Just a plain ordinary last


----------



## stick

Yes I am last.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning Haunters! Last!


----------



## Goblin

Mid day last


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## stick

Last.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Goblin

Last
Last 
and more last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last...


----------



## Goblin

Two weeks till Christmas last


----------



## Moon Dog

Back home after gallbladder removal surgery at last...


----------



## Lord Homicide

^ A pretty nonchalant mention of surgery at last.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning Haunters! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last...


----------



## scareme

Winner Winner Chicken Dinner!


----------



## stick

Last.


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

My dog is hoping for a treat at last


----------



## Goblin

Well give her one!


----------



## scareme

Win


----------



## stick

Last.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning Haunters! Last!


----------



## Spooky1

Good night friends, last!


----------



## Goblin

Good night Spooky1


----------



## stick

Last.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## stick

Last again.


----------



## scareme

Winner, winner hamburger and French fry dinner.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Winner winner Salisbury steak TV dinner!


----------



## stick

Winner Winner where is my dinner.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning Haunters! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good morning, EQ!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## stick

Weekend last.


----------



## scareme

Winner, Winner chicken strips dinner.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last...


----------



## scareme

Winner Winner BLT Dinner


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## stick

Last.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning Haunters! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Back at last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## stick

Last.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hey, how did stick get in at last?


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## stick

Last.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Can someone export all the posts from this thread into excel or something and count who actually has the most posts?

I think I've got 10 points including this post


----------



## stick

Answer to question my guess Goblin.
Last


----------



## Lord Homicide

Or perhaps Evil Queen?


----------



## Moon Dog

Still last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning Haunters! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last...


----------



## RoxyBlue

Finished with report review at last


----------



## stick

Taking last.


----------



## Spooky1

Taking the Midnight train to lastville


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last....


----------



## Evil Queen

Happy Christmas Eve! Last!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Isn't is Merry Christmas Eve?


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last...


----------



## Evil Queen

Merry Christmas Haunters! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Merry Christmas!!! Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Evening! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Back to work at last.


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## Night Watchman

End the game now!!!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning Haunters! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Starting the day at last


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last...


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Spooky1

Good night from Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last....


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last last of 2016.


----------



## Spooky1

Two hours left of the year ..... Last


----------



## SPOOKY J

40 mins to go Last....


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! First of the new year lasts!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning Haunters! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Back from vacation at last


----------



## stick

Last at last.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Howdy from Lastville!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Wassup!


----------



## Moon Dog

Not much, you?


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Night Watchman

Did I win? For now anyways.


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning Haunters! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## stick

Last.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Night Watchman

From first to last.


----------



## Lord Homicide

X 50 points for using a meme.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## stick

Taking last once again.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Goblin

Back for my last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last I is


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning Haunters! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Cold at last


----------



## SPOOKY J

Ice is melting Last...


----------



## Goblin

Yess..........I'm still Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## stick

last.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last...


----------



## Moon Dog

Last-a-roonie


----------



## stick

No so Moon Dog.
me Last.


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last.....


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning Haunters! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Lastkins!


----------



## stick

Last.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last....


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi, SPOOKYJ!

(last)


----------



## stick

I take last from you,
That's why Roxy Blue.


----------



## Spooky1

I win last!


----------



## Goblin

not even close!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning Haunters! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last..


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Sunday Last...


----------



## Goblin

starting the week last!


----------



## stick

Last.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Spooky1

Late night win!


----------



## Moon Dog

Early morning last


----------



## stick

Morning last.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning Haunters! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good morning, my peeps!


----------



## Night Watchman

Living the Dream


----------



## stick

Of me being Last.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last...


----------



## Goblin

starting the weekend last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning Haunters! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last...


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:It's so nice to be the winner!


----------



## Lord Homicide

I agree - it feels great to finally win for awhile.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Ha, ha, ha....you and me C...you and me....but...alas....I win....


----------



## Moon Dog

Getting over bronchial pneumonia at last


----------



## stick

Here at Last.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Late night Last..


----------



## Goblin

Yes it is!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## stick

Last.


----------



## RoxyBlue

What, no Evil Queen at last?


----------



## Evil Queen

Here I am. Good Evening Haunters! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last I is


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Goblin

Here I come a lasting!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last at last


----------



## stick

Last for me.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning Haunters! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

The sun is shining here at last.


----------



## Moon Dog

Me last


----------



## stick

Last.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Glad I'm last


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last....


----------



## Goblin

that's funny, so am I!


----------



## morgan8586

Last.


----------



## Goblin

I be last again!


----------



## Moon Dog

Yes I am!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning Haunters! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last....


----------



## Goblin

I know you are but what am I?


----------



## Moon Dog

Not last


----------



## stick

Me Last, Yes I am.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Goblin

eveywheee you there's a last


----------



## Moon Dog

Old McDonald had a last


----------



## stick

Last came to me.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning Haunters! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here I am now at last


----------



## stick

Who told you that.
Last


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Taking last before stick finds it.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Here's the last stick


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## stick

Friday Last.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning Haunters! Last!


----------



## Goblin

here I am...........last again!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Goblin

First last of the season


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## stick

Last.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Having some coffee at last


----------



## SPOOKY J

^ the power of suggestion. I will have a coffee and Last too.


----------



## Spooky1

Spring like weather here in last.


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## stick

Morning Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning Haunters! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last I is!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## stick

Last for the Morning.


----------



## RoxyBlue

It's still morning at last.


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning Haunters! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last...


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last.....


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## stick

Last.


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## stick

Last.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning Haunters! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Happy Valentine's Day at last


----------



## Goblin

last at last


----------



## Moon Dog

Still last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

This is too easy


----------



## stick

It sure is last.


----------



## Moon Dog

Last I is


----------



## stick

You were Last.


----------



## Moon Dog

Still is


----------



## stick

If you say So.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning Haunters! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last...


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last....


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last of the lasts


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Evening! Last!


----------



## Goblin

early morning last


----------



## Moon Dog

Still last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning Haunters! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Took today off at last


----------



## stick

Last.


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last...


----------



## Goblin

Here I am.............last again!


----------



## Moon Dog

Who last? Me last!


----------



## stick

Last I am.


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last...


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Night Haunters! Last!


----------



## Goblin

then I was last again...............


----------



## Moon Dog

Was last


----------



## stick

You correct Moon Dog.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Still last


----------



## stick

Last.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last...


----------



## Goblin

The rise of the Master Laster!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning Haunters! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last....


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## stick

Last is so Last.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last...


----------



## Goblin

Born to be last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last again


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I outlasted all of you


----------



## Moon Dog

Yes you did


----------



## stick

Here I am at Last.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning Haunters! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last....


----------



## Goblin

Yes........I still here........still last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Congrats!


----------



## stick

Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good morning!


----------



## Moon Dog

You as well


----------



## stick

Last to you all.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning Haunters! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last...


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:I Win, I Win!!!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last again


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last....


----------



## scareme

win


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Goblin

Marching to last


----------



## Moon Dog

Last I is


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning Haunters! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last....


----------



## Goblin

Undeniably last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last I am


----------



## stick

Yes I am last.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Allow me to carry on from here at last


----------



## stick

Roxy carried it over to me.


----------



## Goblin

What are you doing with my last?


----------



## Moon Dog

My last now


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning Haunters! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last...


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## stick

Last.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last....


----------



## Goblin

Last and more last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## stick

Last.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning Haunters! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last of the lasts


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Goblin

I won't settle for anything less than last


----------



## Moon Dog

Last as usual


----------



## stick

Last for sure.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning Haunters! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Cold at last


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I am so last at last


----------



## stick

Last is for me, Roxy.


----------



## Goblin

yes, another last for me


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## stick

Last.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last...


----------



## scareme

Win


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning Haunters! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last...


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## scareme

Win!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## stick

Taking last.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Goblin

Another late night last


----------



## Moon Dog

Another morning last


----------



## stick

Sure is for me.
Last.


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last...


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning Haunters! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good afternoon, my peeps (last)


----------



## Goblin

Awwwww that's sweet........Roxy tells her marshmallow peeps good afternoon!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last-a-roonie


----------



## stick

last.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Goblin

Yep! I'm last again!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## stick

East coast Last.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning Haunters! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

East coast last 10 hours later


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last...


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## scareme

Win


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## stick

Last here.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning Haunters! Last!


----------



## Goblin

Tonight I am sick.......tired......and STILL LAST!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## stick

Taken Last.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Goblin

Oh look.........I'm last again!


----------



## Moon Dog

Was last


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last...


----------



## RoxyBlue

Morning, gentlemen


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## stick

Me too.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning Haunters! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Eating peanut M&Ms at last


----------



## Goblin

I hope you brought enough for everyone!


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope, all mine


----------



## stick

Starting the weekend early with Last.


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last...


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Raining at last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning Haunters! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last....


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not anymore.


----------



## scareme

Winner


----------



## Goblin

You ALMOST made it too!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Goblin

another late night last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Another last lost


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## scareme

Winner


----------



## Goblin

you cheated!


----------



## stick

Me Last.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning Haunters! Last!


----------



## scareme

Gobby, don't be a sore loser, because I'm not going to be a sore winner.


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## scareme

Good evening win.


----------



## Goblin

You almost made it to!


----------



## Moon Dog

Made it to last


----------



## stick

Before I came and took it.
Last.


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last...


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning Haunters! Last!


----------



## scareme

Winner Winner Barbeque chicken dinner.


----------



## Goblin

KFC last


----------



## Moon Dog

Chicken tenders last


----------



## stick

Chicken Last across the road.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## scareme

Winner Winner Pizza dinner.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'll take a slice of mushroom pizza, please


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last...


----------



## scareme

win


----------



## Goblin

so did I


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning Haunters! Last!


----------



## Goblin

yep! Another late night last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## stick

I am Last.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Goblin

I should be last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## stick

Last.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning Haunters! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last....


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## stick

Last.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Installing new software at last


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## stick

Last.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning Haunters! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last...


----------



## Pumpkin5

SPOOKY J said:


> Last...



:jol:Awwwww.....bless your heart.....


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Happy Easter! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## Dark Angel 27

I've come back to reclaim my crown...I win!


----------



## stick

Last.


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last...


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning Haunters! Last!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

I win!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Mwahaha - last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last.....


----------



## RoxyBlue

My turn at last


----------



## Spooky1

Bedtime at last!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Sorry Spooky! I'm last now!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## stick

Last at Last.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning Haunters! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last I is


----------



## stick

Last is I.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Still last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## stick

Friday Last.


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last....


----------



## Goblin

Last cause I deserve it!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning Haunters! Last!


----------



## Goblin

Sunday morning last!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Rainy day Last.....


----------



## Goblin

Rainy night last


----------



## Moon Dog

Lasty last


----------



## stick

Raining morning Last.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Goblin

Another rainy night last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last of the lasts


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning Haunters! Last!


----------



## stick

Last.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi, stick (last)


----------



## stick

Hello Roxy,
Last


----------



## Goblin

once again the Goblin is last


----------



## Moon Dog

Congrats!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good morning to you!


----------



## Goblin

Ther's a last on he loose! Somebody catch the loose last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Got it


----------



## stick

No I have it.
Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning Haunters! Last!


----------



## Goblin

Something about last draws me back night after night


----------



## Moon Dog

To see me last


----------



## stick

Taking it to the east coast.
Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last...


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!!


----------



## scareme

Win, in fact I have been winning since 2006. So I'm not leaving, I'm going to be the last one here, so just quit now.


----------



## SPOOKY J

^ I'm just not the quitting type!!! Last!!!!!


----------



## Goblin

Sunday morning last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning Haunters! Last!


----------



## Goblin

Starting out the week last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Rainy day last


----------



## stick

Last.


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last.....


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good evening at last


----------



## Goblin

It's Tuesday so I must last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last I is


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning Haunters! Last!


----------



## Spooky1

In my best Bela voice, Good Evening! Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## scareme

Win


----------



## Goblin

Last cause I wanna be!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last because I am


----------



## stick

Last at being Last.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Goblin

The greatest laster of them all!


----------



## Moon Dog

Till now...


----------



## stick

Because I have it.


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last...


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning Haunters! Last!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:And so the spinning bottle swirls and twirls and now it's back to me being the WINNER! Yay! Boombay! I'm the winner again today!


----------



## Moon Dog

Still last


----------



## stick

Not so fast Moon Dog.
last.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Goblin

Last as always


----------



## Moon Dog

Last as usual


----------



## stick

Last for me


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning Haunters! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not quite time for lunch at last


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last.....


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Goblin

The once and future last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## stick

Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I am so last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Night Haunters! Last!


----------



## Goblin

I'm last and I'm not sewsing


----------



## stick

Morning Last.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last...


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Saturday afternoon got to get my a$$ busy last!


----------



## scareme

Winner Winner! BBQ chicken dinner (tomorrow)


----------



## RoxyBlue

Rainbow trout dinner at last


----------



## Goblin

Last because I said so


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning Haunters! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Happy mother's day at last


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Still last


----------



## stick

Last is for me.


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last....


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good afternoon at last


----------



## Moon Dog

Glad I'm last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning Haunters! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I see a pattern here.....


----------



## stick

What I am Last.


----------



## Goblin

Too bad I had to take it away from you


----------



## Moon Dog

Deja last...


----------



## stick

Till I ran past to get last.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last...


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not no more.....


----------



## Moon Dog

Last here I soar


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning Haunters! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Time for coffee at last


----------



## SPOOKY J

I'll have some more coffee too Roxy. 5,6,7...ahhh who counting. I usually cut myself off when I can see sound. Last.....


----------



## Spooky1

Tea time here in last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## scareme

Win!


----------



## Goblin

Then I came along........and you lost!


----------



## Moon Dog

It's good to be last!


----------



## stick

It sure is good to be last.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning Haunters! Last!


----------



## Goblin

Back again and still last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good morning!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last I am


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last...


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Night! Last!


----------



## Goblin

Midnight last


----------



## Moon Dog

Morning last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning Haunters! Last!


----------



## stick

Friday Last.


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last.....


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Goodnight last...


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last....


----------



## Goblin

Memorial Day last


----------



## RoxyBlue

Memorial Day laster


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Night Haunters! Last!


----------



## Goblin

Another late night last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## stick

Last is back with me.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last....


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last is what I am


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Past time for lunch at last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Night Haunters! Last!


----------



## Goblin

Friday last of lasts


----------



## Moon Dog

Rain at last


----------



## stick

Friday last.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good morning, EQ!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last....


----------



## scareme

That win didn't last long.


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Afternoon Haunters! Last!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I win again!

Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

My turn at last


----------



## Goblin

Your turn's over!


----------



## stick

Last.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Goblin

First last and last first


----------



## Moon Dog

Last at last


----------



## PrettyGhoul

< Swoops in and reclaims last place! hehehe (evil laugh)


----------



## Moon Dog

Still last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning Haunters! Last!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

< crawling away with *Last* place!


----------



## Goblin

Not so fast Kiddo!


----------



## Moon Dog

Lasty last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

May I cut in?


----------



## Moon Dog

No...


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last...


----------



## scareme

Winner Winner Now you have to buy me dinner.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Night Haunters! Last!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Well...you know....last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Morning all and um...*Last!*


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last I is


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last....


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Last again.


----------



## BillsThrills

Last! For now...


----------



## Auberginer

Any night owls here? Guess I win until morning!


----------



## scareme

Not so fast.


----------



## Auberginer

Darn :^(


----------



## Moon Dog

Last again


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning Haunters! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last....


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Until you weren't.

Last!


----------



## Auberginer

Last >:^)


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last...


----------



## Moon Dog

Still last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning Haunters! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last...


----------



## stick

Last.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Morning, all!

(last)


----------



## Moon Dog

Last I is


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last....


----------



## scareme

Winner Winner Corn Dog Dinner!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Evening all. Last.


----------



## Goblin

Not so fast! Not so fast!


----------



## Moon Dog

Not so fast, I am last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning Haunters! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last...


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Win. :jol::jol::jol::jol::jol:


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last....


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Oh look.


----------



## SPOOKY J

^Oh stole your Thunder....LAST!!!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Last! I win again!


----------



## Goblin

Father's Day last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning Haunters! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last yet again!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## stick

Last.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Good afternoon all and...Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last...


----------



## Goblin

Naw. You just like to give people that impression


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

< Scuttles in and takes Last place.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Night Haunters! Last!


----------



## Goblin

Last last tonight!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Coffee is cold at last


----------



## stick

Last.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

< sneaks in. teehee I win again! Last.


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last...


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## Goblin

(Pushing the handle on the plunger while laughing manically)

If I can't have last NOBODY will! :devil::devil::devil:


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning Haunters! Last!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Afternoon all. Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Mwahaha, last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last...


----------



## stick

Last.


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last.....


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Last again.


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last....


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Evening Haunters! Last!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Good Morning all. Last.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Night! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Up way past my bedtime at last


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi there!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Hey...Last....


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Goblin

As last as you can be


----------



## PrettyGhoul

...until there was me. Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Night Haunters! Last!


----------



## scareme

Good Night Evil Queen. 

Winner Winner, tuna salad sandwich dinner.


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Last again!


----------



## scareme

Winner Winner **** on a shingle dinner.


----------



## Moon Dog

After all that I'm still last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning Haunters! Last!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Morning all and...Last


----------



## SPOOKY J

Hey y'all...Last..


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Goblin

July 2 last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Laugh out last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

< steals Last! hehehe


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hip checks PG and takes last for the win!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Night Haunters! Last!


----------



## Goblin

Fourth of July last!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

< surreptitiously glances about the room to make sure Roxy isn't about to jump out at her  Happy Fourth of July all! 

Last!


----------



## Goblin

PrettyGhoul said:


> < surreptitiously glances about the room to make sure Roxy isn't about to jump out at her  Happy Fourth of July all!
> 
> Last!


What are you doing with MY last?:devil:


----------



## Evil Queen

Happy 4th of July! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Still last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Mwahaha!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

:::sneaks in::: Good afternoon all!

Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning Haunters! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last....


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Last again.


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Almost the weekend at last


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Good Evening all and...

Last!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Hmmmm...haven't been here in a while, seems like they've forgotten.....last post wins!!


----------



## Mr_Chicken

I thought we settled this years ago... I win!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning Haunters! Last!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

< sneaks in.

Last! I win again!


----------



## scareme

Winner Winner Sloppy Joes dinner.


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## stick

Last.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last.....


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I win again! Last.


----------



## Moon Dog

Still last


----------



## Goblin

Hand over the last and nobody gets hurt!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Night Haunters! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Goblin

Last on a hot and humid summer day!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I win again. Last.


----------



## Moon Dog

Last is I


----------



## PrettyGhoul

< Steals last.

I win.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last...


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Good Morning all and...

Last! hehehe


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Night Haunters! Last!


----------



## Goblin

Sunday morning last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Afternoon all.

I win...Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last....


----------



## GothicCandle

Last! ha i win... maybe?


----------



## Moon Dog

Still last


----------



## Spooky1

Enjoying a day off in Last!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Last again!


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Night Haunters! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Checking in at last.


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## stick

Last.


----------



## RoxyBlue

(steals last from stick and runs with it)


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I win...Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Still last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning Haunters! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last....


----------



## Moon Dog

Yes, I am last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Last again! hehehe (evil laugh).


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not no more! Mwahaha! (eviler laugh)


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Obstinately last.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Persistently last


----------



## Moon Dog

Consistently last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning Haunters! Last!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

<---sneaks in

Last. I win!


----------



## Moon Dog

Why yes I'm last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last.....


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## stick

Last.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Pointedly last.


----------



## Goblin

PrettyGhoul said:


> Pointedly last.


Who you pointing at?


----------



## Moon Dog

Me because I'm last


----------



## Lord Homicide

Sorry dude, she was pointing at me.

Don't you hate it when someone is looking in your direction and you think they are looking at you. They wave, you wave back then realize they aren't looking at you. It is embarrassing but hey, everything will be ok.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning Haunters! Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

(waves in the direction of Lord Homicide but is actually waving at Evil Queen):devil:


----------



## stick

RoxyBlue is waving by to Last.


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last....


----------



## PrettyGhoul

:::waves to all:::

Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Waves back...Last...


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## Lord Homicide

You?


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Night Haunters! Last!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

< Triumphantly Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last....


----------



## Goblin

Sunday morning last.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Good Afternoon all! 

Last! hehehe (evil laugh) :devil:


----------



## Moon Dog

Me being last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## morgan8586

Me Last!!!!


----------



## Goblin

Last is mine! All mine!


----------



## Moon Dog

Not anymore...


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning Haunters! Last!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Last...I win!


----------



## Moon Dog

Me last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Goblin

I'm here! I'm here! It's too good to be true, but I'm here!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Short lived victory - sorry


----------



## Moon Dog

Yup


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Good Morning (waves hello).

Last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

(waves back at PG)

(last)


----------



## Evil Queen

Goodnight Haunters! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Hello all. 

Last! I win. :devil:


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last...


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Conveniently Last.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last...


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Sorry SPOOKY J not anymore....

Last


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning Haunters! Last!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

:::waves to Evil Queen::: not for long. :eekin:

Amiably Last.


----------



## Goblin

All out last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last of the last...


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Kinda, sorta Last. :undecidekin:


----------



## Goblin

The most awesome laster of all!


----------



## Moon Dog

Whatever


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning Haunters! Last!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Good afternoon (waves to all) 

Last! :ninja:


----------



## Lord Homicide

Princess waves from the motorcade.


----------



## Moon Dog

Last-a-roonie


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Cordially Last. 

I win!! :devil:


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

All alone and

Last! :crykin::eekin:


----------



## Lord Homicide

I'll keep you company


----------



## Evil Queen

Goodnight Haunters! Last!


----------



## Goblin

Sunday morning last


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last...


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Optimistically Last.


----------



## Lord Homicide

*yaaaaaawn*


----------



## Goblin

While you're sleeping I'll take last


----------



## Lord Homicide

You were that close


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Good evening and Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Glad to see I'm still last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning Haunters! Last!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

:biggrinkin: Hello and...Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Hello last


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

(waves to everyone) 

Figuratively Last! :googly:


----------



## Moon Dog

Still last


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Not for long. 

Last. :devil:


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## Goblin

Stand back......I post very big lasts!


----------



## Moon Dog

Nice...


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Happily Last. :lolkin: :eekin:


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning Haunters! Last!


----------



## stick

Last.


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last...


----------



## Lord Homicide

Re...e....e....e...e....eally!


----------



## Moon Dog

Lord Last


----------



## Lord Homicide

Short victory


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Nothing like being last to start a Saturday off right.


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning! Last!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Hello all! :biggrinkin:

Last! :eekin:


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning Haunters! This is my last last. It's been fun.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Laugh out last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Waiting for eclipse Last...


----------



## Goblin

i win!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last is me!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Seemingly Last!


----------



## Goblin

Nothing is ever as it seems!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Evening all. 

Last again.


----------



## Moon Dog

Still last


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not anymore, Moon Dog:jol:


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last....


----------



## Lord Homicide

Ever-lasting gobstopper


----------



## Goblin

The Goblin is last again!


----------



## Moon Dog

Was last, now its me!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Good Afternoon and...

Last! :devil:


----------



## Lord Homicide

Last


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last....


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Hello. 

Last!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Hey!!


----------



## Goblin

Another late night last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last....


----------



## Moon Dog

Last what?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Morning all! 

Late and...Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last of the lasty lasts


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last y er


----------



## PrettyGhoul

< swoops in and steals Last! :devil:


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last...


----------



## scareme

Win


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Last. I win!


----------



## Moon Dog

Me last


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm a little out of practice, but I think I can take this.


----------



## Moon Dog

Wrong


----------



## PrettyGhoul

^ Also wrong.

Last again!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last.....


----------



## scareme

Winner! Winner! Beef potpie dinner.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Winner, Winner! Lob'sta Dinner! (YUM)


----------



## SPOOKY J

Winner, Winner, Cake for Dinner!!!


----------



## scareme

Winner Winner Pork chop dinner.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Winner Winner pot luck dinner.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Winner, winner, what's for dinner?


----------



## Moon Dog

Winner, winner, long time till dinner


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last.....


----------



## Moon Dog

Its not easy being last


----------



## scareme

Winner Winner Hot dog dinner Compared to lobster, I'm jealous.


----------



## Goblin

The one and only Goblin is once again last


----------



## Moon Dog

Still last


----------



## scareme

Winner Winner Last night it was a bean burrito dinner.


----------



## Copchick

Hey, this is a toot free zone missy.


----------



## Goblin

Tootsie Who?


----------



## Moon Dog

Glad to see ya back Cop Chick!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last...


----------



## scareme

Winner Winner chicken kabob dinner.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Last


----------



## Goblin

Starting out the week last


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last...


----------



## Lord Homicide

Yeah you were lol


----------



## Moon Dog

Last again


----------



## Lord Homicide

Not yet again


----------



## Goblin

Last, Last, and last again!


----------



## Moon Dog

Still last


----------



## Lord Homicide

You sure?


----------



## SPOOKY J

Sure am


----------



## Moon Dog

Me too


----------



## Copchick

Last post for the first day of Autumn


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Good afternoon all. 

Boldly last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last-a-roonie


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Last again. I win! (I'm so good at this game)


----------



## Moon Dog

Congrats!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Congrats to you too!


----------



## Moon Dog

Back at'cha


----------



## RoxyBlue

Who's on first?


----------



## Moon Dog

Exactly


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Veritably Last. :eekin:


----------



## Moon Dog

Last + infinity


----------



## xredge

and Beyond


----------



## PrettyGhoul

(Waves to xredge) 

Totally Last! :devil:


----------



## Moon Dog

Fer sure, dudette! Narlly!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Probably Last.


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## Lord Homicide

Hang ten rubber man! Later on brah! Gnarly.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Evening all.

Last.


----------



## Moon Dog

S'up?!?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Determinedly Last.


----------



## Goblin

First last and last first


----------



## Moon Dog

And then some


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Last is last and I think it lasts a lastly long time.


----------



## Moon Dog

Until now...


----------



## Lord Homicide

Right you are...


----------



## Moon Dog

Yes I am


----------



## PrettyGhoul

...or you could be wrong. :devil:

Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope, still right


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Does right mean...

Last? :devil:


----------



## Moon Dog

For me it does


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you sure?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I'm sure that I'm...

Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Were last...


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Currently Last. :eekin:


----------



## Goblin

Are they still letting you run loose?


----------



## Moon Dog

Yup...


----------



## Goblin

It's Sunday......so I must be last!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

It's Sunday...and I _am_ Last.


----------



## Moon Dog

Whatever...


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Good Morning. 

Last.


----------



## Moon Dog

Yes I am


----------



## RoxyBlue

Your reign at last is over, Moon Dog.


----------



## Moon Dog

Not yet...


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Now? 

Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Not soup yet...

Last


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Good Afternoon all! 

Last. :devil:


----------



## Moon Dog

Still last


----------



## PrettyGhoul

< sneaks in...

Last!


----------



## Goblin

You should've sneaked in first!

Birthday last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last as always


----------



## SterchCinemas

It's been a hot minute, but I'm back in last!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Hey, look at that ----> :zombie:

Last again. :devil:


----------



## Moon Dog

Were last...


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Perilously Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last is I


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Boo! 

Last, I win.


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last....


----------



## SterchCinemas

The lastest of the last


----------



## Goblin

Last as last can be


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last....


----------



## graveyardmaster

Ehhh dont think soo

Lasttttttttttt


----------



## Moon Dog

Yup, I'm still last


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Until you weren't. 

Last.


----------



## Moon Dog

Correct, I'm last


----------



## SterchCinemas

Happy Halloween! Last.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Boo!! :eekin::eekin:

Happy Halloween Last. :biggrinkin:


----------



## Moon Dog

Last-a-roonie


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Conspicuously Last. :laughvil:


----------



## Moon Dog

Last I is


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Hypothetically Last.


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Good Evening all! 

Last.


----------



## Goblin

Yes........and it's all MINE!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last I is


----------



## Goblin

Not so fast Hot Dog.....er Moon Dog!


----------



## Moon Dog

Still last...


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last...


----------



## Moon Dog

Last...


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Startlingly Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last...


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Good Afternoon all!

Last.


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last


----------



## RoxyBlue

Like riding a bike - I never forget how to be last


----------



## Moon Dog

Last...


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Evening all! 

Last.


----------



## Goblin

PrettyGhoul said:


> Evening all!
> 
> Last.


You're about to have your evening ruined for you!


----------



## Moon Dog

Still last...


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last


----------



## Moon Dog

Last-a-mundo!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Conspicuously Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last-a-roonie!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last....


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Happy Thanksgiving!! :biggrinkin:

Last! :winkin:


----------



## Moon Dog

Last I is


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Hello and Last.


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm here at last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last you were


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Good Morning!

Last.


----------



## Moon Dog

Good morning to you too


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Determinedly Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Whateve...


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last....


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Hello all. 

Last.


----------



## Moon Dog

Sure I'm last


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Are you sure? 

Morning all and ...Last.


----------



## Moon Dog

Yup, still last


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Until now.

Last.


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## Moon Dog

Still last!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Think so, do you?


----------



## Moon Dog

Yes I do


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Perhaps you should think again. :devil:

Last.


----------



## Moon Dog

See, still last.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I see that I am last.


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last....


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## Lizzyborden

Finally, I'm last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last....


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## PrettyGhoul

< Swoops in and steals Last! :devil:


----------



## Moon Dog

Missed it by that much... Last


----------



## Lizzyborden

Seems I'm always last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last...


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Merry Christmas everyone! 

Last!!


----------



## Evil Andrew

If you ever get annoyed 
Look at me I'm self-employed 
I love to work at nothing all day 
And I'll be 

Taking care of Last Post (every day) 
Taking care of Last Post (every way)


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Happy New Year!! 

Last. :devil:


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Victoriously last.


----------



## Moon Dog

Still last


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Stealing Last.


----------



## Moon Dog

Stole last


----------



## PrettyGhoul

^ 


< Reappropriates Last.


----------



## Moon Dog

Last-a-mundo


----------



## Lord Homicide

On Telemundo?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Lasty last at last


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Totally and completely last.


----------



## Moon Dog

Until now


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last...


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Last again.


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last....


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Not for long. 

Last. :devil:


----------



## Moon Dog

Last is here


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last


----------



## Moon Dog

Yup, I'm last...


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Not anymore...Last.


----------



## Moon Dog

Still last


----------



## Goblin

Your still just blew up!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last of the lasts


----------



## Goblin

First last
Last first


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Lastly, I'm Last! :devil:


----------



## Goblin

It never lasts!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last I is


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Think so do ya? 

Last. :devil:


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I think I'm...
Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope...


----------



## PrettyGhoul

OK. but now I'm...

Last.


----------



## Moon Dog

Still nope...


----------



## RoxyBlue

Neither are you....


----------



## Moon Dog

Sure?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

< --- sneaks in during the debate and steals

Last! :devil:


----------



## Moon Dog

Not so fast...


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Good Afternoon and...

Last.


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Until now. 

Last.


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Not anymore. :devil:

Last.


----------



## Moon Dog

Still last!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Until you weren't. 

Last.


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Good Evening. 

Last.  :devil:


----------



## Goblin

Ya think so, do you?


----------



## Moon Dog

Yup...


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Good Morning!! 

Last!! :devil:


----------



## Moon Dog

Last I is


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Last I am.


----------



## Moon Dog

Last I still is


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Last again.


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Hello. 

and...still Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Good Evening. 

Last.


----------



## Goblin

And you ALMOST made it


----------



## Moon Dog

Last of the lasts


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Last! 

I win!


----------



## Moon Dog

Hold on there...


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm holding....LAST!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Not for long...

Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last I is


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Sorry but I have to be...

Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## PrettyGhoul

So you think. 

Last.


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I'm sorry but that is incorrect. 

Last. :devil:


----------



## graveyardmaster

Soo Close PrettyGhoul

Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Compulsively *Last*!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last I be


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last....


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Happy National Kahlúa Day!! :googly:

Last! :devil:


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Until now.

Last. I win!


----------



## Moon Dog

Still last


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last...


----------



## PrettyGhoul

< Steals *Last* when SPOOKY J's not looking.


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Are you? :googly:

Last!


----------



## Goblin

Nope.......and neither are you!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last...


----------



## scareme

Win...


----------



## Moon Dog

Yes, I did


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last....


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Almost. 

Last, I win!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last I is


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Last again.


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last...


----------



## scareme

Win!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## PrettyGhoul

...and Last for the Win!!


----------



## Moon Dog

And win for the last


----------



## scareme

You know what? I have won this so many times, you should just give me the prize and go home.


----------



## Moon Dog

Still last


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Say again? 

Last and makes a grab for the prize.


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last...


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Good Evening all and...

Last! :devil:


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## PrettyGhoul

...and now I'm

Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last...


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Good Evening! 

Last! :devil:


----------



## Moon Dog

Last...


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Not anymore. 

Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Back at last


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last....


----------



## PrettyGhoul

< ...crawls to the finish line. 

Wins Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last...


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Good Morning. 

Last. :devil:


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm here at last


----------



## Moon Dog

Last at last


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Good Afternoon! 

It's Saturday at *Last!* :devil:


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Hello. 

Last again.


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last...


----------



## PrettyGhoul

It's good to be...

Last.


----------



## Moon Dog

Yes it is... last


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I could be Last!!


----------



## Moon Dog

I am last


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Yes you were. 

Last. :devil:


----------



## Moon Dog

Still last...


----------



## PrettyGhoul

:jol:...and just like that

Last. :eekin: :eekin:


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Good Morning! 

Last! :devil:


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Purposefully...

Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Absolutely last


----------



## PrettyGhoul

On this occasion, Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last I is


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Good Evening and Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## PrettyGhoul

< Furtively Last!


----------



## Goblin

PrettyGhoul said:


> < Furtively next to Last!


Of course you are!


----------



## Moon Dog

Still last


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Last on Friday.


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## PrettyGhoul

It's getting to be a lonely feeling being....

Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Still last


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Good Evening and...

Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last as usual


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Greetings on National Walk Around Things Day. :googly:

Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Me last


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Now I'm...

Last!


----------



## Goblin

You were


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last.....


----------



## Goblin

That's funny........so am I!


----------



## Spooky1

Feel like I’m winning!


----------



## scareme

Winner! Winner! Quiche for dinner.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Winner! Winner! (fried) Chicken for Dinner! 

...and Last!!


----------



## Goblin

While you eating your chicken dinner I'll take last


----------



## PrettyGhoul

So, so sorry but stopping to eat my fried chicken dinner made me...

Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Back from vacation last


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Welcome back Moon Dog! I hope you had a great vacation!!  

Say look at that...I'm Last!! :devil:


----------



## Moon Dog

Not a vacation from last


----------



## PrettyGhoul

...but now you're back from vacation and I'm Last.


----------



## Goblin

You were last.


----------



## Moon Dog

As I am last


----------



## RoxyBlue

And now I shall be last


----------



## PrettyGhoul

< Pops in and steals Last!!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last I is


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Horrifyingly _Last._


----------



## Goblin

PrettyGhoul said:


> Horrifyingly _Last._


Did you just say you have a horrible last?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

How about Sunday afternoon Last?


----------



## Moon Dog

Last...


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Evening all and Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## PrettyGhoul

...he thought until I came up behind him and shouted...

Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Still last


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Surely I'm Last.


----------



## Moon Dog

Yes I am, last that is


----------



## PrettyGhoul

This just in...

I'm Last! :devil:


----------



## Moon Dog

Congrats!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Good Afternoon and Last.


----------



## Goblin

You almost made it


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I might be Last.


----------



## Moon Dog

Or not


----------



## Goblin

Who's Ornot?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Ornot I Last?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope, I am


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Good Evening and...

Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## Spooky1

At Last! Last is mine!


----------



## Moon Dog

Look what the cat drug in... last


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Good Morning. 

Last!!


----------



## Johnnylee

Last!!


----------



## Moon Dog

Why, yes I am last


----------



## Johnnylee

I am Last!!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Good Evening all and...

Last!


----------



## Johnnylee

Good evening and im still last!!!


----------



## Moon Dog

Heeeeerrreee's last!


----------



## Johnnylee

Still Last!!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## Johnnylee

Last!!!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Not for long. 

Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## Johnnylee

Last


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Last again.


----------



## Goblin

PrettyGhoul said:


> Next to Last again.


You certainly are!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last I is


----------



## Johnnylee

im last


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Good Morning. 

Last! :devil:


----------



## Johnnylee

Good morning All!!!!

Last!!!


----------



## Goblin

Mother's Day last


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Happy National Frog Jumping Day!!  

Last!! :devil:


----------



## Johnnylee

Last!!!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Good Evening. 

Last. :jol:


----------



## Johnnylee

Last!!


----------



## Moon Dog

Glad to see that I'm still last


----------



## RoxyBlue

Your happiness is short-lived.


----------



## Johnnylee

Last


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Not anymore. :devil:

Last!


----------



## Goblin

Noooooooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## Moon Dog

Yes, tis true, I'm last


----------



## PrettyGhoul

^ I'm not sure but I thought I heard something like a cry of despair? hehehe (evil laugh) :devil: 

Last!!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last what?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hmm, if I were to close this thread right now, I'd be last forever:devil:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ha! You think so, do you?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

< Tiptoes in and grabs at least one more...

Last!!! :devil:


----------



## Moon Dog

Still last


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Good Evening.  

Last.


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Last again.


----------



## Goblin

If I wasn't so wicked I'd let you keep it! But I am that wicked, so

NO!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last...


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Persistently Last! :devil:


----------



## Moon Dog

Still last


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Wickedly Last! :devil:


----------



## Moon Dog

Friday at last


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Unsurprisingly Last.


----------



## Goblin

Surprisingly........No


----------



## PrettyGhoul

^ lol 

Tediously Last.


----------



## Moon Dog

Back to work last


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Happy National Water A Flower Day and...

Last! :devil:


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Good Evening all. 

Last! :devil:


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## RoxyBlue

Time for a change at last


----------



## Moon Dog

Still last


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Good Morning! 

Last.


----------



## Moon Dog

Last is as last does


----------



## PrettyGhoul

< Likes to do Last. :devil:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ever last


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Tonight I'm Last. :devil:


----------



## Moon Dog

Last...


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Hello and Last!!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## Moon Dog

Ultimately last


----------



## PrettyGhoul

It's Friday and I'm Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Monday last


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Hello 

Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I _do_ see your back. :devil:

Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Still last


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Resolutely Last.


----------



## Moon Dog

Unquestionably last


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Stubbornly Last.


----------



## Goblin

I'm back and still last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last of the lasts


----------



## RoxyBlue

First at being last


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Last again!!


----------



## Moon Dog

Still last


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Not anymore. 

Last. :devil:


----------



## Moon Dog

Yup, still last


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not really.


----------



## Moon Dog

Sure?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Kinda sure.

Last.


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Tentatively Last.


----------



## Moon Dog

Yup


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Good Evening. 

Last.


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Obstinately last. :devil:


----------



## Moon Dog

Always last


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Muahahaha. Surprise winner!


----------



## Moon Dog

Chicken dinner


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Unexpectedly last.


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Goblin

Firstt last and last first


----------



## Zander

If this game ends in the next few minutes I’m guaranteed the winner 😎👍


----------



## Moon Dog

Back from vacation at last


----------



## RoxyBlue

Friday evening at last


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Happy National French Fry Day!! 

Last!


----------



## SterchCinemas

First time logging in in quite some time. Last!


----------



## Goblin

Yes...………..Last again!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

...but not for long. 

Last! :devil:


----------



## Moon Dog

Last is good, last is me


----------



## Goblin

Until I showed up.


----------



## Moon Dog

Still last


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Are you? 

Last. :devil:


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Unambiguously Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Impeccably last


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Surreptitiously last. :ninja:


----------



## Moon Dog

Unequivocally last


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## PrettyGhoul

^ Hmm...sneaky but yet here I am...

Last again!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## RoxyBlue

Late afternoon at last


----------



## Moon Dog

Still last


----------



## RoxyBlue

I usurp your last


----------



## Auberginer

*I have return!*

Just in time! I'm a winner!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## SterchCinemas

Lastest last


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Last again!


----------



## Moon Dog

Yes I am


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Unsurprisingly last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last as usual


----------



## PrettyGhoul

< tiptoes in and grabs Last!! :devil:


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## Goblin

You're about to have your day ruined for you!


----------



## Moon Dog

Why? I'm still last...


----------



## PrettyGhoul

< Continuously last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Good Morning! 

Last. :devil:


----------



## Moon Dog

Last-a-roonie


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Famously last.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Predictably last. :eekin: :eekin:


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last ...


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Fortuitously last. :lolkin:


----------



## Moon Dog

Famously last


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Good Morning and...

Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last....


----------



## Moon Dog

Yes I am...


----------



## Lizzyborden

LAST!!!! Last I tell you!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

What?! I couldn't hear you, sorry and um...

LAST! :devil:


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## RoxyBlue

Almost...


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope, pretty sure...


----------



## Moon Dog

Last is I


----------



## Evil Andrew

me


----------



## Moon Dog

Me last


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last....


----------



## Moon Dog

Still last


----------



## rottincorps

I'm LAST ONE YOU thought you would see here


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Recently Last. :confusedkin: :eekin:


----------



## Moon Dog

Thank heavens I'm still last


----------



## RoxyBlue

Well, you WERE.....


----------



## Moon Dog

Darn! Wait...


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I waited and now I'm Last!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last...


----------



## Goblin

Well……You were!


----------



## SterchCinemas

Last !


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Determinedly Last.


----------



## SterchCinemas

Last-er !


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last...


----------



## Moon Dog

Lastest


----------



## SPOOKY J

Even Last Er


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Lastest of the Last ers :googly:


----------



## Moon Dog

Impeccably last


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last....


----------



## PrettyGhoul

It's lonely being Last. :crykin:


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last...


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## Goblin

Yes I am


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Are you sure? :devil:

Last.


----------



## SPOOKY J

Last...


----------



## RoxyBlue

I haven't forgotten how to be last.


----------



## Moon Dog

Last!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Last again! :eekin:


----------



## Moon Dog

Still last


----------



## Moon Dog

Handgrenades & nuclear war as well...

Last


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Last on Halloween! :eekin: :eekin: :winkin:


----------



## rottincorps

me


----------



## Goblin

Last once again


----------



## PrettyGhoul

But not for long. :devil: :devil:

Last.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Being last is like riding a bike - you never forget how


----------



## Moon Dog

And that's where you'd be wrong...

Last


----------



## CrazedHaunter

No
I’m last


----------



## Moon Dog

Right, I'm last...


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Oops I'm last.


----------



## Moon Dog

Who last? Me last!


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Winning.. last


----------



## Moon Dog

Glad to be last


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Deliberately last.


----------



## Moon Dog

Still last


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Sneakily (is that a word?) 

Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Didn't last long


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Repeat.   

Last. :devil:


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Last


----------



## Moon Dog

Glad to be last


----------



## RoxyBlue

So am I


----------



## Moon Dog

Me three


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Me four.

Last.


----------



## Moon Dog

Always last


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Are you sure? 

Last. :devil:


----------



## Moon Dog

Pretty sure

Last


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nope. 


Last


----------



## Moon Dog

Still last


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Easily last.


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Last


----------



## Moon Dog

Last, I is...


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not no more, though


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Last of late.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Last


----------



## RoxyBlue

My turn at last


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Last of the year.


----------



## scareme

Starting the new year with a win.


----------



## Moon Dog

Starting the new year last


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Last on the third day of the New Year. :eekin: :biggrinkin:


----------



## Moon Dog

Last-a-roonie


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Last on the tenth day of the New Year. :googly:


----------



## Moon Dog

Last is I


----------



## RoxyBlue

I is last at last


----------



## Moon Dog

Last of the lasts


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Lastly Last at last. :googly:


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Obstinately last.


----------



## Moon Dog

Last last...


----------



## Goblin

Thanks for taking care of last for me till I returned


----------



## Moon Dog

Still last


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Until now. 

Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope, still last...


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Are you? :devil:

Last.


----------



## Spooky1

Last .... for the moment


----------



## Moon Dog

Who are you again? 

Last


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Surreptitiously...last.


----------



## Goblin

PrettyGhoul said:


> Surreptitiously...next to last.


Surreptitiously CORRECT!


----------



## Moon Dog

Because I'm last


----------



## RoxyBlue

Don't think so.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Neither do I.

Last.


----------



## Moon Dog

Me three...

Last


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Last...I win!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Last on Saturday.


----------



## Moon Dog

Last of all time


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I don't think so because I'm Last!  :devil:


----------



## Moon Dog

Here I is, last again.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Unavoidably last.


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Last on a Sunday.


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## PrettyGhoul

It's lonely being _Last!_


----------



## Moon Dog

Last I is


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Last on the 40th day of the new year.


----------



## Moon Dog

Last-a-roonie


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Monday morning last


----------



## Moon Dog

Last of the lasts


----------



## RoxyBlue

May I cut in?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope because I'm still last


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Still Last. :devil:


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Oh dear, I think I'm...

Last!


----------



## Goblin

The Goblin has arrived and you are demoted to next to last


----------



## Moon Dog

Or just... last


----------



## RoxyBlue

Or maybe Best of Last


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Faithfully last. :devil:


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Typically last


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Deliberately _*last.*_


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Just last


----------



## PrettyGhoul

_Last_ on National Drink Wine Day. :googly:


----------



## Moon Dog

Last-a-roonie


----------



## PrettyGhoul

< Nabs _last!_


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Truly last.


----------



## Moon Dog

Lasting last


----------



## Goblin

I remember you...…..you used to be last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Still last


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Until now. Last. :devil:


----------



## Moon Dog

Never ending last


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Good Morning!! 

Last! :devil:


----------



## Moon Dog

Last-a-roonie


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Happy National Pistachio Day! 

Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Always last


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Really? _always?_ 

Last. :devil:


----------



## Moon Dog

Yup, always.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Huh...cuz here I am.

Last again.


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Good evening. 

Last.


----------



## Goblin

I'm ALMOST tempted to let you keep it too!

Note I said

ALMOST!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## Goblin

Well if nothing else you proved you know how to spell it!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

:devil: I know how to spell it...

L A S T ! tee-hee


----------



## Moon Dog

I t

Last


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Don't you mean next to Last? 

Last. :devil:


----------



## Goblin

Why do you want to be next to last last?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Why do you? 

Last. :devil:


----------



## Moon Dog

Last-a-roonie


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Willfully Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Still last


----------



## RoxyBlue

May I cut in at last?


----------



## Moon Dog

Only for a while 

Last


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Thanks for holding my spot. 

Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Good Evening. 

Last! :devil:


----------



## Moon Dog

Last-a-roonie


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Technically Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Last again.


----------



## Moon Dog

Last-a-roonie


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Totally last. :devil:


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Habitually last.


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Good Morning. 

Last! :devil:


----------



## Moon Dog

Last I is


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I'm last.


----------



## Moon Dog

Still last


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Say, so am I, last!  :devil:


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Good Morning. 

Last!


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Definitely last


----------



## Moon Dog

Yes I am...


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Good Afternoon and...

Last!! :devil:


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Sorry but I’m last


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Determinedly Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last again


----------



## Spooky1

Last for the moment!


----------



## Moon Dog

Who was that masked man?

Last


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Last on National Cinnamon Crescent Day.


----------



## Moon Dog

Last on last day


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Good Evening and Last. :jol:


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## Goblin

Late night last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## graveyardmaster

Sorry Moon Dog LAST


----------



## Moon Dog

Back at last


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Welcome back but oops...

I'm last.


----------



## graveyardmaster

ummm sorry PrettyGhoul but i am Last


----------



## Goblin

And you almost made it too


----------



## graveyardmaster

ohhh i did Goblin Last


----------



## Moon Dog

Last-a-roonie


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Good Afternoon and still last! :devil:


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## Goblin

Easter Last


----------



## Moon Dog

Still last


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Unpredictably last.


----------



## Moon Dog

Always last


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Last on National Pigs in a Blanket Day.


----------



## Moon Dog

Still last


----------



## graveyardmaster

Thats me LAST


----------



## PrettyGhoul

After all this time do I really have to say it?

Last! :devil:


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Stubbornly last.


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Last on National Life Insurance Day.


----------



## Moon Dog

Ditto


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Good Morning all and...

Last! :devil:


----------



## Moon Dog

And.. 

Last


----------



## RoxyBlue

Never forget how to do this.


----------



## Moon Dog

It's not tough...

Last


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Good Afternoon all! 

Last. :devil:


----------



## Moon Dog

Last-a-roonie


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Can you believe _I'm_...

Last?!!


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope...

Last


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Precariously last.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Last


----------



## Moon Dog

Last-a-roonie


----------



## PrettyGhoul

< sneaks in and takes...

LAST!!! <hehehe> evil laugh


----------



## Moon Dog

Last is mine I say unto you


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Last on National Lucky Penny Day.


----------



## Moon Dog

Last-a-roonie


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Good Morning and...

Last!! :devil:


----------



## Moon Dog

Back from vacation last


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Welcome back! Wish I were on vacation but I'll settle for last. :devil:


----------



## Moon Dog

Last-a-roonie


----------



## RoxyBlue

Roonie-toonie-last-a-roonie!


----------



## Moon Dog

Still last


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Last on National Yo-Yo Day.


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Surreptitiously last. :devil:


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Last on National German Chocolate Cake Day. Yum.


----------



## Moon Dog

Whatever

Last


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Good evening. 

Last. :devil:


----------



## Moon Dog

Still last


----------



## RoxyBlue

May I cut in?


----------



## Moon Dog

Not just yet...


----------



## PrettyGhoul

:jol: Winner, winner steak and potato dinner.


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## Evil Andrew

so last


----------



## Moon Dog

Last-a-roonie


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Last on Wednesday. :jol: :jol:


----------



## Moon Dog

Wednesday is over

Last


----------



## PrettyGhoul

So is Thursday. 

Last. :devil:


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## PrettyGhoul

:jol: Last on Sunday. :jol:


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## Goblin

You're not even first


----------



## Moon Dog

Course not, I'm last


----------



## PrettyGhoul

No...

I'm last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Still last


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Are you? 

Last! :devil:


----------



## Moon Dog

Yup

Last


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Last again.


----------



## Moon Dog

Guess again 

Last


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Last on National Hot Dog Day.


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## Spooky1

I feel like a winner!


----------



## Moon Dog

Who was that masked man?

Last


----------



## scareme

Winner, Winner Chicken Dinner

HR


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Morning all and...

Last! :devil:


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## RoxyBlue

Time for a change of regime


----------



## Moon Dog

Last-a-roonie


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Last on National Whistleblower Day.


----------



## Moon Dog

Still last...


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Last again!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Good Afternoon and...

Last! :devil:


----------



## Moon Dog

Glad I'm still last


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sorry to break your heart.


----------



## Moon Dog

About what?


----------



## Dreadmakr

Last, but not least


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Good Morning! 

Last. :devil:


----------



## Dreadmakr

Last of all


----------



## scareme

Last


----------



## Moon Dog

Glad to be last


----------



## Dreadmakr

Not the first, but definitely the last


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Until now. 

Last. :devil:


----------



## Dreadmakr

Last again


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## scareme

A blast from the past, last


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## Dreadmakr

Last again


----------



## Moon Dog

Last I is


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Last on National Lemon Meringue Pie Day.


----------



## Dreadmakr

Hey!!
You took my spot.
I'm last!!


----------



## Moon Dog

Thanks for holding last, I have it now.


----------



## Dreadmakr

Coming up last


----------



## scareme

Last


----------



## Dreadmakr

last, but not least


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Intentionally last.


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## Dreadmakr

Not now you're not.
I'm last now.


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## Dreadmakr

Last again


----------



## Moon Dog

Yes I am


----------



## Dreadmakr

Not any more


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Last


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## Dreadmakr

No...
I'm last


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Good Morning all! 

< steals Last! :devil:


----------



## Dreadmakr

Coming in last


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Last for the win. :devil:


----------



## Dreadmakr

Hooray!!


I'm Last again


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Good Morning and...

Last!  :devil:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Time to stage a coup at last


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Look at that...

I'm Last!!  :devil:


----------



## Dreadmakr

Moving up from behind to be last


----------



## PrettyGhoul

< Drops back to win Last. :devil:


----------



## Dreadmakr

Couldn't be more last


----------



## Goblin

There can only be one person last and that's the Goblin!


----------



## Dreadmakr

Stay out of my spot
I'm last


----------



## Moon Dog

Last-a-roonie


----------



## Dreadmakr

Reclaiming the coveted title of last


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## Dreadmakr

I'm last at last


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Sorry to have to steal your thunder but I'm...

Last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## Dreadmakr

Ever-LAST-ing


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Always last. :devil:


----------



## Moon Dog

Last-a-roonie


----------



## Dreadmakr

Last of the Last


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Last last


----------



## Dreadmakr

Long LASTing


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Typically last. :devil:


----------



## Dreadmakr

The faster I go, the LASTer I get


----------



## Moon Dog

Last-a-roonie


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Resolutely last!


----------



## Dreadmakr

Finishing LAST


----------



## Moon Dog

Last again


----------



## RoxyBlue

Last at lastiness


----------



## Dreadmakr

We can end this now, because I'm absolutely last


----------



## Moon Dog

Congrats!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Why, thank you! Oh, you meant Dreadmakr:googly:


----------



## Dreadmakr

LOL


Still last


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## Dreadmakr

If you would all just go away, I could then sit here being quietly last


----------



## Moon Dog

Uh no, last


----------



## PrettyGhoul

You were but now I am...

Last! < evil laugh > :devil:


----------



## Dreadmakr

I said that I was last


----------



## PrettyGhoul

< Last on National Cream Filled Doughnut Day!


----------



## Dreadmakr

Were there any Cream Filled Doughnuts left when you got here?


Because there aren't any here now that I'm LAST


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## Dreadmakr

But I'm longer LASTing


----------



## Moon Dog

Last-a-roonie


----------



## Dreadmakr

Ever-LAST-ing


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## Dreadmakr

Flexibly e-LAST-ic


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## Dreadmakr

Longer LASTing


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Tenaciously Last.


----------



## Dreadmakr

Working hard to come in Last


----------



## Moon Dog

Still last


----------



## Dreadmakr

Real p-LAST-ic


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Last on National Pecan Cookie Day.


----------



## scareme

I win, if that's what you want to call it. I call it a temporary illusion in the game of life. A fleeting victory over the slower, less stable of my comrades. Yes. I win, which makes you all a bunch of losers.


----------



## Dreadmakr

You thought of that before everyone else.
That leaves us all behind you.
And since I am behind all the rest...
I LAST
Hooray!!!!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## PrettyGhoul

< Tenaciously last! :devil:


----------



## Dreadmakr

alone at LAST


----------



## scareme

last


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## Dreadmakr

Last


----------



## PrettyGhoul

< Tirelessly Last!!


----------



## Dreadmakr

Continually last


----------



## Moon Dog

Last-a-roonie


----------



## PrettyGhoul

< Pretty much always last.


----------



## Dreadmakr

Ending up last


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## Dreadmakr

Falling back to remain last


----------



## PrettyGhoul

< Swoops in and steals Last! :devil:


----------



## Dreadmakr

Standing on my LAST ground


----------



## Goblin

Only if I allow it...…..and I never do!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## Dreadmakr

Very very last


----------



## Moon Dog

Last of the lasts


----------



## Dreadmakr

I'm last
I have always been last.
I always will be last.
And that's the last I am going to say about that,


----------



## PrettyGhoul

< Tenaciously last


----------



## Moon Dog

Always last


----------



## Dreadmakr

Desperately last


----------



## Moon Dog

Last-a-roonie


----------



## Dreadmakr

The only one worthy of being last


----------



## Moon Dog

Guess again - last


----------



## Dreadmakr

Finishing of a tall, cool glass of being last


----------



## CrazedHaunter

I’ll take that glass of last


----------



## Dreadmakr

Okay then...
I had already finished off, so it was empty anyway.


Thus making me last


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Oops and look at that...

Last!!!!!!!


----------



## Dreadmakr

Hrumph!
I said that I'm last, and I mean it. 
I AM LAST
Hrumph!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

So sorry (not sorry) but I am unabashedly last!! :devil: :devil:


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nope I be last


----------



## Dreadmakr

NO no no...
I'm Last
Do you hear me?
I AM LAST!!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last I be


----------



## Dreadmakr

I'm the last one to be last


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## Dreadmakr

Last at last


----------



## Moon Dog

King Last


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Queen Last.


----------



## Moon Dog

Lasty last


----------



## Dreadmakr

Ultimately Last


----------



## scareme

Winner winner chicken dinner


----------



## Dreadmakr

Fried, Baked or Broiled?


Oh well...
I guess it doesn't really matter.
After all...
Being LAST, I'll have be happy with the LAST serving anyway.


----------



## scareme

Winner winner pizza dinner


----------



## Dreadmakr

Make mine sausage with extra cheese.
Peppers and onions are okay.
But no pepperoni or mushrooms please.


Lastly, let me say I'm LAST again!!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

The whole enchilada Last!


----------



## Dreadmakr

If its the last thing I do
I will be LAST!!


----------



## scareme

Save your breath, bubby.


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## Dreadmakr

I said I was last.
So why keep arguing about it.


----------



## scareme

I'm not arguing, I'm just telling the truth. You're lost.
I'm the winner


----------



## Moon Dog

Yeah sure whatever...


----------



## Dreadmakr

Grumble, grumble, grumble...
Mutany, mutany, mutany...


last Last LAST!!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

< Decidedly last! :devil:


----------



## Moon Dog

Ummm... last


----------



## Dreadmakr

Indefatigably last


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## Dreadmakr

Supercalifragi*LAST*ic


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Dead last!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

< Respectfully last.


----------



## Dreadmakr

Super glued to last


----------



## Spooky1

A moment in last


----------



## Dreadmakr

Welded, bolted and glued to last


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Conclusively last


----------



## Dreadmakr

Exclusively LAST


----------



## PrettyGhoul

< Perplexingly last. :devil:


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Clearly last


----------



## scareme

Last is a blast


----------



## Moon Dog

Sure is...


----------



## Dreadmakr

The once and future of being last


----------



## PrettyGhoul

< *Last* on National Boston Cream Pie Day


----------



## Goblin

One last last before I turn 69


----------



## Moon Dog

Last of the lasts


----------



## Dreadmakr

Committed to being last


----------



## scareme

I'm a wiener!


----------



## Dreadmakr

Eminently qualified to be last, and to remain there


----------



## CrazedHaunter

oh Look! I’m last!


----------



## Dreadmakr

Look again!
I'm finally last!!


----------



## scareme

Look again You're wrong


----------



## Dreadmakr

Putting the finishing touches on my new concrete bunker.
Now I can defend my rightful claim to being LAST, using my super soakers and Nerf guns


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Delightfully last. (Wearing rain coat and padding)


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Last on National Chocolate Day!


----------



## Dreadmakr

My favorite non-holiday, day of the year.
Think I will have a bowl of coco puffs in chocolate milk, with a squirt of Hersey's special dark chocolate syrup on top, as my way to celebrate being last.


----------



## Goblin

Whoever said you were last?


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## Dreadmakr

I meant what said,
and I said what I meant,
the Dreadmakr is last 
100 percent


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*< 106 percent Last!!  :devil:*


----------



## Dreadmakr

Throttle up to 125 percent Last


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Waiting until the days almost over and then BAM...I'm last.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Negative Maverick.... I’M Las


----------



## Dreadmakr

I am afraid that I must insist on being Last


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Nope, see this is how far I'm willing to go to be last. Staying up late. :devil:


----------



## Moon Dog

Up early, last


----------



## Dreadmakr

The last thing I will do before I crash for the night is declare that I AM LAST
8^)


----------



## Moon Dog

Last-a-roonie


----------



## Dreadmakr

Mickey Rooney maybe...
But like Vincent Price, I am the LAST


----------



## Moon Dog

Last of the lasts


----------



## Dreadmakr

Best of the last
8^)


----------



## PrettyGhoul

< Last on National Deep Fried Clams Day.


----------



## Dreadmakr

No thanks.
But feel free to enjoy them yourself.
Meanwhile, I will just sit back and enjoy being LAST


----------



## PrettyGhoul

^ lol  Love fried clams.

Last on Daylight Saving Time Ends Day.


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## PrettyGhoul

< Tenaciously last.


----------



## Moon Dog

Last-a-roonie


----------



## PrettyGhoul

< Optimistically last. :googly:


----------



## Dreadmakr

Naturally LAST


----------



## Moon Dog

Still last


----------



## PrettyGhoul

< Last on National Nachos Day!


----------



## Dreadmakr

I love nachos.


LAST, at long last


----------



## Moon Dog

Last as usual


----------



## Dreadmakr

Last again


----------



## PrettyGhoul

< Usually last. :devil:


----------



## Dreadmakr

You are too quick to be last


But I am getting old and slow.


So I am generally last


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## Dreadmakr

Last of the Last Lastlings


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Me last


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Nope...me last!


----------



## Dreadmakr

Lastlings like me are always last


----------



## Moon Dog

Last-a-roonie


----------



## PrettyGhoul

< Last on National Sundae Day.


----------



## Dreadmakr

Utterly LASTastic


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## Dreadmakr

Coming up slowly from the rear to be last


----------



## Moon Dog

Still last


----------



## Dreadmakr

Actively last


----------



## Moon Dog

And... last


----------



## PrettyGhoul

< Calculatingly last! :devil:


----------



## Dreadmakr

Tripping over my own feet, stumbling into last


----------



## Moon Dog

Last I is


----------



## Dreadmakr

Coming in last.
Just like the hare behind the tortoise.


----------



## Moon Dog

Last-a-roonie


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Last for the win!! :devil:


----------



## Dreadmakr

Falling into the bottomless pit of LASTness


----------



## RoxyBlue

Reaching the height of lastiness


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## Dreadmakr

Long Lastingly Last


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Long Lastingly Last, Last.


----------



## Moon Dog

At last


----------



## Dreadmakr

Longer lastingly last
And that settles it.
Right?


----------



## Moon Dog

Whatever... last


----------



## Dreadmakr

The ultimate example of being last


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I'm totally last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last-a-roonie


----------



## Dreadmakr

Finally, completely and totally LAST


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Are you? :devil:

< Last


----------



## Dreadmakr

Terminally Last


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Winner, winner Turkey Dinner!


----------



## Dreadmakr

Nothing lasts like being last


----------



## PrettyGhoul

< Last on Black Friday  :googly:


----------



## Dreadmakr

Last in line to be last


----------



## Moon Dog

Last-a-roonie


----------



## PrettyGhoul

< Last on Cyber Monday :googly:


----------



## Moon Dog

Last of the lasts


----------



## Dreadmakr

Except that it's really me that is last


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## Dreadmakr

Last again


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Not so fast...

Last! :devil:


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## Dreadmakr

Fast to be last


----------



## Moon Dog

Last-a-roonie


----------



## Dreadmakr

Crashing headlong into a wall, thus coming in last


----------



## PrettyGhoul

< *Last* on National Rhubarb Vodka Day. :devil:


----------



## Dreadmakr

And lastly, I will be last, and will remain last, if it is the last thing I do


----------



## PrettyGhoul

< Last of the lasted. :googly:


----------



## Dreadmakr

Ever lastingly last


----------



## Moon Dog

Last-a-roonie


----------



## Dreadmakr

A blast from the past, showing up last


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## Dreadmakr

Coming up last


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Psst..look behind you.

Last! :devil:


----------



## Dreadmakr

Darn
Think I will sit and watch you go past so that I will be last


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Good Morning!!  

Last. :devil:


----------



## Dreadmakr

Last at the grand finale


----------



## Moon Dog

Lastly last


----------



## Dreadmakr

At least I am last


----------



## Moon Dog

Last-a-roonie


----------



## Dreadmakr

Long lastingly last


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not as last as I am


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I am laster than all of you. :devil:


----------



## Moon Dog

Except me... last!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

< Bangs a u-turn and...Last!


----------



## Dreadmakr

Waited for everyone else, so I can be, and remain, last


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Oops you didn't notice me holding back...

Victoriously last! :devil:


----------



## Dreadmakr

Running back to the start, to restart, so that I can be last


----------



## PrettyGhoul

< Last on National Tick Tock Day.


----------



## Dreadmakr

Turned off the alarm clock, so that I woud wake up late enough to be last


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Last on National Fruitcake Toss Day.


----------



## Dreadmakr

I hope you tossed in into the trash

LAST of the everLASTingly LAST


----------



## Goblin

Is that so?


----------



## Dreadmakr

Well I intend to out last everyone else, so that I can and will be LAST


----------



## Moon Dog

Back from vacation last


----------



## Dreadmakr

Can't take a vacation.
Working to hard to be last.


----------



## Moon Dog

And you're still not last


----------



## Dreadmakr

Darn

Have to work even harder at being last


----------



## PrettyGhoul

You _will_ have to work harder because I am tirelessly dedicated to being *Last!* :devil:


----------



## Dreadmakr

You have to sleep sometime.
Thus enabling me to be last


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## Dreadmakr

No 
I'm last


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Nope...because I am obstinately last! :devil:


----------



## Moon Dog

Still last


----------



## Dreadmakr

Clinging to last with both of my claws


----------



## Moon Dog

Still last


----------



## Dreadmakr

Last with a blast


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Oops looks like that blast sped you up...

Last! :devil:


----------



## CrazedHaunter

I win

Last


----------



## Dreadmakr

Not least, but definitely last.


----------



## Goblin

Dreadmakr said:


> Not least, but definitely last.


You're not even last! :devil::jol::devil:


----------



## Moon Dog

Last-a-roonie


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Last on National Rubber Ducky Day.


----------



## Dreadmakr

Taking time to squash a bunch of rubber ducks.

Now I'm sure to be last.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

^  Poor rubber duckies.

< Circles back to rescue duckies and ipso facto regains last! :devil:


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## Dreadmakr

Tripped over PrettyGhoul as she was rescuing rubber ducks. 
Hit my head and lost consciousness.
Out for quite a while.
So far behind now I must be last.


----------



## Spooky1

If you’re last, why are you in front of me?


----------



## Dreadmakr

Opps…
Looks like I need to stop and tie my loose shoe laces, as you walk past me.
Guess that makes me last again.


----------



## Moon Dog

Last-a-roonie


----------



## Dreadmakr

No you're not.

I'm last


----------



## Moon Dog

Still last


----------



## Dreadmakr

Not really

Last at long last


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Wrong again, I'm waaay behind you. :googly:

Last! :devil:


----------



## Moon Dog

Last-a-roonie


----------



## Dreadmakr

Last and loonie


----------



## PrettyGhoul

< Last on National Use Your Gift Card Day.


----------



## Dreadmakr

Darn, I lost mine.

But at least I'm last


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Well will you look at that I’m last


----------



## Dreadmakr

8^(
You keep doing that to me.
But at least I am last now.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

You Were last but now I am last at last


----------



## Moon Dog

Glad I'm still last


----------



## Dreadmakr

Not any more.
I'm last now.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Me me me I’m last


----------



## Moon Dog

Last-a-roonie


----------



## PrettyGhoul

< Sneakily Last!! :devil:


----------



## Dreadmakr

Sneaking behind you, making me last


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Pssst! Don’t look now but “I’M LAST”


----------



## Moon Dog

Were last...


----------



## Dreadmakr

You were last.

But I'm last now.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

<  Waves at all those in front of her as she quietly steps out from behind a tree.

Last! :devil:


----------



## Dreadmakr

So busy cutting down the tree, so that no one could hide behind it again, that everyone else past right by me, thus leaving me to be last.


----------



## Moon Dog

Last-a-roonie


----------



## Dreadmakr

Last and loonie


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## Dreadmakr

Got lost in the woods.
Took me forever to find my way out.
That's why I am so late, and why I'm last.


----------



## Moon Dog

Still last


----------



## Dreadmakr

Getting into the TARDIS with The Doctor. 
She is going to drop me here again, after everyone else have arrived.
That way I will definitely be last.


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## Dreadmakr

Still on the TARDIS.
We are taking a few side trips before she drops me off after you all have already arrived.
So that I will be last


----------



## Moon Dog

Last-a-roonie


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Last


----------



## Dreadmakr

The Doctor and I are still checking out things, places and times. 
Looks like it is going to be a while before I will be last.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

That’s good Dreadmakr cause that leaves me last


----------



## Moon Dog

And last...


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thanks for holding last place for me, Moon Dog


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Thanks for holding last place for me, Roxy...

Last! :devil:


----------



## Moon Dog

Your welcome 

Last


----------



## PrettyGhoul

< Last on National Bubble Gum Day. :googly:


----------



## CrazedHaunter

I win, I win, I win.... I’m last, I’m last , I’m last!!!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

:devil: :::softly whispers from behind::: were last

I win!! Last!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I’m taking over at last


----------



## Dreadmakr

I'm looking out the door of the TARDIS.
I still see people coming.
I'll be back, when I can be last


----------



## graveyardmaster

Well just thought i would be last...That mean i WIN


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Sorry I’m late... hey that makes me last!


----------



## Goblin

You almost.....I say ALMOST got away with it too!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## RoxyBlue

Try again, Moon Dog


----------



## Dreadmakr

Hmmmm…
I still see other people coming.
Guess I will be back later, when I will be last.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

< Last on National Don't Cry Over Spilled Milk Day.


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Tiptoes very sneakily in super stealth mode..... LAST!!!!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last-a-roonie


----------



## PrettyGhoul

< Feels like I'm Last!!!! :devil:


----------



## Dreadmakr

Oh boy...
Looks all clear this time...

That means I'm finally last


----------



## CrazedHaunter

“Spoiler alert”....Last!!!!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## PrettyGhoul

< Staunchly last!


----------



## Moon Dog

Last-a-roonie


----------



## Dreadmakr

The last to be last


----------



## Moon Dog

And... last.


----------



## Dreadmakr

Continuously last


----------



## Moon Dog

Last


----------



## Dreadmakr

Apparently its not easy being green.
But it is even less easy being LAST


----------



## RoxyBlue

You got that right.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Can’t we all just agree that I’m last


----------



## Dreadmakr

No we can't
Because I'm last.
And that ends that.


----------



## Moon Dog

Still last


----------



## Dreadmakr

Harumph!!
How do you keep doing that.

Well I'm last now
So let that be the last of it.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

:devil: Sorry...Can't, Shan't, Won't!

Last.


----------



## Dreadmakr

8^(

Well I am just going to have to keep trying to be...
last Last LAST


----------



## PrettyGhoul

< Last on National Banana Bread Day.


----------



## Dreadmakr

I love banana bread.

Declaring myself yet again to be last.


----------



## Moon Dog

Last-a-roonie


----------



## Dreadmakr

no No NO!!

I'm Last!!


----------



## Moon Dog

Congrats


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Oops you were premature with your congratulations because...

I'm last! :devil:


----------



## Moon Dog

Last-a-roonie


----------



## Dreadmakr

Lastly and everlastingly last


----------



## CrazedHaunter

I can’t believe I have to do this again but... Last!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

< Compulsively Last. :devil:


----------



## Moon Dog

Last-a-roonie


----------



## Dreadmakr

This is getting wearisome.

Last


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Yes.... last


----------



## Moon Dog

Yup, last


----------



## Dreadmakr

Then give up and let me be and remain LAST.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Negative 


Last


----------



## PrettyGhoul

A little competition is good for the soul. 

Last! :devil:


----------



## Dreadmakr

I thought confession was supposed to be good for the soul.
Which means mine is probably in pretty bad shape.

But I am, and will forever be last.


----------



## Spooky1

Or just last for 2 hours. I’ll camp here in last for a while.


----------



## Dreadmakr

Better run before that hungry bear gets to your campsite.

Last at last


----------



## Moon Dog

Last of the lasts


----------



## PrettyGhoul

< Last on National Old Stuff Day


----------



## Dreadmakr

Wow!!
A day dedicated to me.
How cool is that!!

Last at last


----------



## CrazedHaunter

I’ll just sneak in here... last


----------



## Moon Dog

Last does as last is and last I is


----------



## Dreadmakr

Can't wait to be last again
So here I am
And I am last


----------



## Moon Dog

Last-a-roonie


----------



## Dreadmakr

I might not always be last.
But will in the end be last
So I proclaim that I am, and will ultimately be, Last


----------



## Moon Dog

Still last


----------



## Dreadmakr

8^p

Last


----------



## Moon Dog

And... last


----------



## Dreadmakr

Last again


----------



## PrettyGhoul

^  Sorry to burst your bubble but...

< Perpetually last!! :devil:


----------



## Dreadmakr

Bubble bubble toil and trouble
I'll be last again, on the double


----------



## PrettyGhoul

< Last on National Daylight Saving Time Day. :devil: *



* Also National Peanut Cluster Day, International Women's Day, National Proofreading Day and National Oregon Day.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Last


----------



## Moon Dog

Back to last


----------



## Dreadmakr

Returning to be last


----------



## Moon Dog

Last-a-roonie


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Last of the last


----------



## Moon Dog

Still last


----------



## PrettyGhoul

< I gotta be Last!! :devil:


----------



## Dreadmakr

Too bad, because I'm last


----------



## Moon Dog

Determined to be last


----------



## Dreadmakr

More determined to be last


----------



## Moon Dog

Okie dokie


----------



## CrazedHaunter

I’m last!!!!!


----------



## Dreadmakr

I'm will be the last the be last


----------



## PrettyGhoul

^ Oops that didn't _last_ long because...

< Last! :devil:


----------



## Dreadmakr

Note... I said I _WILL_ be last to be last.

But for now...
I last again.


----------



## Moon Dog

Last-a-roonie


----------



## Dreadmakr

last Last LAST!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hello at last, Dread:jol:


----------



## Moon Dog

Ever-last-ing


----------



## Dreadmakr

Be it by hook or by crook
I am and shall ever be last.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

^ Ruh, Roh

LAST! :devil:


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Look at me being LAST!


----------



## Dreadmakr

Maybe I should post a line of normal people to keep CrazedHaunter away.

But for the moment at least 

I AM LAST


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Hold on a second because...

I'm _Last!!_ :devil:


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Were last....now I’m last


----------



## Dreadmakr

To quote you...
Were last....now I’m last


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Who's last??

I'm Last!!! :devil:


----------



## Dreadmakr

Now just stop that.

I am the one who should be last


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Last last last at last


----------



## PrettyGhoul

^ I feel a _little_ bad that you went to all that effort only for me to step back and...

Reclaim Last!! :devil:


----------



## CrazedHaunter

It was no effort besides I’m last again


----------



## Dreadmakr

No you're not

I'm last


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Yup your last... oh wait!


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Last


----------



## Dreadmakr

Even more last


----------



## CrazedHaunter

More last then the last time I was last


----------



## Dreadmakr

Far more last than anyone who claims to be more last than me


----------



## PrettyGhoul

< The lastest of the last of the last.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

^ No...... last


----------



## Dreadmakr

Last of the best, best of the last


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Last of the last


----------



## PrettyGhoul

< Still persistently last. :devil:


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Ruh-Roh I’m rast


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not no more


----------



## Dreadmakr

That's right...
Because I'm last now


----------



## Spooky1

So this is what winning feels like


----------



## Dreadmakr

No, that's how second place feels.

I'm last I'm last Nah, Nah Nah, Nah Nah, Nah

8^P


----------



## PrettyGhoul

^ So how does second place feel? hehehe (evil laugh) :devil:

Last!!


----------



## Dreadmakr

I don't know being as I am last


----------



## PrettyGhoul

< Last on National Wear Pajamas to Work Day. :googly:


----------



## Dreadmakr

Last just because being last is a feeling that lasts beyond the last day of the universe.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

< Always last.


----------



## Dreadmakr

Ha!! Wishful thinking.

I am, and ever shall be LAST


----------



## PrettyGhoul

< Delightfully last.   :devil:


----------



## Dreadmakr

You'll have to keep trying

Because I am and will typically be last


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Think so do you? :devil:

< Last on National Pigs in a Blanket Day.


----------



## Dreadmakr

And I will

I'm Last. I'm Last, I sat and watched as you walked past.


----------



## Goblin

Not even close son...……..


----------



## Dreadmakr

Closer than you think

I'm last lasT laST lAST LAST


----------



## PrettyGhoul

< Stealthily LAST!


----------



## Dreadmakr

Oooooo sneaky.

But I saw you, so I'm still last


----------



## PrettyGhoul

...and I saw you too which is why I hid behind a bush, waited until you passed and now...

I'm LAST!!!!!! :devil:


----------



## Dreadmakr

But I saw that you saw me, so I circled around to come up behind you.
Which means I'm last


----------



## CrazedHaunter

I seen you both

Hehe laasst


----------



## Dreadmakr

Let me repeat this and make it absolutely clear.

I'm last.


----------



## Goblin

You would've been if I hadn't got to it first!


----------



## CrazedHaunter

.!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

< Still Last!  :devil: (and on Cinco de Mayo too! )


----------



## Dreadmakr

No you're not

I am the one that is last.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

You mean you _were_ the one that was last. 

Last!


----------



## Dreadmakr

No... I mean I am the one that is last.
I snuck around behind you.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Last


----------



## Dreadmakr

You beat me here
That means you were here before me.
That means that I am last now


----------



## PrettyGhoul

But now _you_ beat me here
That means I am now _last!_ :devil:


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Last


----------



## PrettyGhoul

< Last on _National Eat What You Want Day._


----------



## Dreadmakr

I celebrate that every day.

I will just wait here for a while, until the rest of you go by.
Then I know that I will be last


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Last


----------



## Dreadmakr

Still waiting, so I can be last


----------



## CrazedHaunter

You didn’t wait long enough


----------



## PrettyGhoul

...but I did. 

_Last!_


----------



## Dreadmakr

No you didn't

Last


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Sure I did
Last


----------



## Dreadmakr

I said no you didn't

Last


----------



## CrazedHaunter

And I say I did....

Last


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I say I did.

*Last!* :devil:


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Ok you did... not!

Last


----------



## Spooky1

My turn!


----------



## Dreadmakr

Wrong turn.

Last


----------



## PrettyGhoul

< U-turn.

Now I'm Last.  :devil:


----------



## Dreadmakr

You were last
Now I'm last


----------



## Goblin

Thanks for keeping last warm for me


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Your welcome....
Oops I quess that makes me last


----------



## Dreadmakr

Not really, because I'm last


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Again .... WERE last!!!


----------



## Dreadmakr

No
You were last

Now I'm last


----------



## CrazedHaunter

It ain’t easy being last


----------



## Dreadmakr

Its less easy remaining last


----------



## PrettyGhoul

< The Queen of Last!!! :devil:


----------



## Dreadmakr

Don't waste time polishing that crown.

Because I'm last now.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

No need to polish, it's still shiny. 

Last. :devil:


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Looking a little tarnished from here.

Last


----------



## PrettyGhoul

< Last on National Name Your Poison Day. :googly: :devil:


----------



## Dreadmakr

Death by chocolate would be my poison.

Sitting here, being last, while eating dark chocolate ice cream


----------



## PrettyGhoul

< I _love_ dark chocolate ice-cream!!! Which is why I stopped and bought some and now...

I am Last!


----------



## Dreadmakr

For breakfast I had cocoa crispy cereal, with chocolate milk, and a good heavy squirt of dark chocolate syrup on top.

I gave me a great sugar rush, so that I could run around behind you to be last.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Well you lasted a week time to dethrone you...

Last


----------



## Dreadmakr

That's mean.

But I'm last again.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

“That’s mean” waa waa waa

Last


----------



## Dreadmakr

LOL

Last again


----------



## CrazedHaunter

last


----------



## Dreadmakr

Last 
And I had to fight my way through a pack of rioters to get here.
So be careful out there.
Specially if you look like a statue.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I don't think I look like a statue but sadly I stumbled over over the remains of one. Still that slowed me down and made me...

Last!


----------



## CrazedHaunter

I move at the speed of a statue and that’s why I’m 

Last


----------



## Dreadmakr

Would be difficult to move slower than that.
But I found a way to do so.
I rode a toppled statues to get here.
So now I am last again.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

A bunch of hopped up people just threw a leg of a statue on me and that really slowed me down so now...

I'm last!


----------



## Dreadmakr

That bunch of mean, inconsiderate people never should have done that to you.
And I told them so. So they beat me up, and I had to crawl all the way back here.
But at least that made me last.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Oh no!!!!! I am so sorry they beat you up! I was distracted by the fact that it is National Strawberry Sundae Day and I was running around getting sundaes. Here...have one. Hehehe....now I'm last!!!


----------



## CrazedHaunter

I’m so slow I can’t catch a turtle that’s why I’m 

Last....


----------



## Dreadmakr

The turtle beat the hare.
And I'm a pretty hairy guy.
And I am also...

LAST


----------



## PrettyGhoul

< Last on National Pina Colada Day.


----------



## Dreadmakr

For me, everyday is chocolate day.
I get easily sidetracked when I see good dark chocolate.
That's why I only just got here.
And is also the reason that I am Last.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Took me 3 days to get here that’s why I’m 


Last!


----------



## Dreadmakr

Had to run back to get some more dark chocolate.
But I am here and last again


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Not anymore.. 


Last again. Now wheres my hot chocolate?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Hot chocolate? :googly: I was going to get you some but I got distracted by something shiny in a window and now...

I'm last! :devil:


----------



## Dreadmakr

I like shiny objects too.
Where is it?
I want to see.
BTW... Now I'm last.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

I was on my way earlier but... squirrel!!

Last


----------



## Dreadmakr

One of my cats ran up a tree, chasing that squirrel up a tree.
Took me forever to get him back down.
That's why it took me so long to get here.
And why I am last.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I was looking at your pretty kitty and now...

I'm last!


----------



## Dreadmakr

Tripped over the dog while walking back to the house with the cat after showing him to you.
He ran up the tree again.
I got him down, but took a while.
So now I'm last again.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I witnessed your distressed kitty getting stuck up in a tree not once but twice in the same day and stopped to pet and say calming things so now...

I'm last! :devil:


----------



## Dreadmakr

I still had to bring the cat into the house after you left.
That's why now I'm last


----------



## CrazedHaunter

You left me up in the tree. That’s why I’m 


Last!


----------



## Dreadmakr

I had to go back to clear away all the branches you broke on your way down from the tree.

So now I'm LAST again.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I had to bring CrazedHaunter to the hospital to be checked for broken bones and that's why I'm...

Last! :devil:


----------



## Dreadmakr

I had to go explain to the investigator what happened to CrazedHaunter.
That's why I'm last now.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

The investigators thought I was there harassing the cat that’s why I’m 

last.


----------



## Dreadmakr

I had to prove to the investigator that the cat was safe and sound.
So now I am last.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Well the cat I harassed was black with white stripes that’s why I’m 
Last


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I witnessed CrazedHaunter harassing a black cat with white stripes  and that cat turned out to be not a cat at all but a skunk!

Last! (due to a sudden urge for a tomato bath).


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Tomato juice doesn’t work, peroxide,baking soda,and Dawn dish soap is the ticket. 
That’s why I’m 

Last


----------



## Dreadmakr

Been rolling on the floor, laughing for hours at CrazedHaunter and PrettyGhoul.

And that's the reason that I am Last.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I was um...working on a video tutorial (secretly recording CrazedHaunter bathing ) on *How To Get Rid Of Skunk Scent* and now...

I am Last!!!


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Not funny PG. I was taking a hot shower, made so much steam it set off smoke alarm. Alarm security cam caught me running through house naked to turn off alarm(true story). That’s why I’m 

Last


----------



## Dreadmakr

Laughing for so long at CrazedHaunt's situation.
That's why I'm last


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Yikes...taking time to cancel my alarm security because I _never_ want them filming me dashing through the house naked.

...and that's why I'm Last!! :devil:


----------



## Dreadmakr

Putting up a ten foot tall stone wall to help keep the zombies out.
That's why I'm now last.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Digging under Dreadmakrs wall that’s why I be 

Last


----------



## Dreadmakr

Filled that hole with concrete.
Which is why I'm last


----------



## PrettyGhoul

< Planting a bush to mark a secret entrance to Dreadmakr's compound in case 
of a zombie apocalypse. 

That is why I'm Last!!


----------



## Dreadmakr

Had to inspect the bush that PrettyGhoul planted, to be sure that she put it in the right place.
Which made means that now I'm last.


----------



## Night Watchman

I don't show up often, but when I do I...WIN!!!


----------



## Dreadmakr

Sorry, but you've come in next to last.
And since I'm here after you, that makes me last


----------



## PrettyGhoul

So surprised (and delighted) to see Night Watchman that I ran into Dreadmakr (who didn't even notice me; tsk, tsk), was knocked out, just woke up...

and now I am Last!!!


----------



## Night Watchman

PrettyGhoul, you can't be last if my post is below yours.

I am Last, which is first...winning!


----------



## Dreadmakr

And if my post is below yours, then I guess that makes me last


----------



## Night Watchman

It would, if you were, but you're not.

Winning


----------



## CrazedHaunter

You guys crack me up... I’m last so

Winning!


----------



## Night Watchman

My post is last so yours can't be.

Looks like the Champ is back.


----------



## Dreadmakr

Been very busy. 
That's why I only just got here.
And why I am now Last


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I've been _very, very, very_ busy and...

that's why I'm last and _winning!_


----------



## Dreadmakr

Apparently you were so busy, you didn't even notice as you walked by me. 
I was sitting on a bench, enjoying a large chocolate milkshake.
I finishe the shake, and now I'm last.


----------



## Night Watchman

Guess you got another milkshake because I am last.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Working lots of OT don’t have time to post that’s why I’m 

Last


----------



## Dreadmakr

I've been binging some old sci-fi series.
But now I here and I'm last


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I've been binge watching episodes of Star Trek: Voyager and then taking little naps.

I'm awake now and _last and winning!!_ :devil:


----------



## Dreadmakr

Went home to enjoy listening to my collection of Beatles albums. 
But I back, and of course I'm last.
Big Win


----------



## PrettyGhoul

:biggrinvil:_Happy National Chianti Day!_ I made a few stops to celebrate (curled up on someones lawn for a lil' nap) and that is why...

I am now Last! :winkvil:


----------



## Dreadmakr

Fell on my face in somebody's new mowed lawn, and enjoy a day of daydreaming.
But I'm here now, and I am last


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Was repairing a weird spot on my lawn. Looked like someone’s face, that’s why I’m 



Last


----------



## graveyardmaster

Sorry to disappoint you guys i only came back to win soo i am last


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Negative Gravey I win 

Last


----------



## Dreadmakr

Nope...
I'm Last so I win


----------



## CrazedHaunter

I think I’ll just sneak in her while no ones looking

Last


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I was looking (lurking?) and waited until you passed so now...

I am last!


----------



## Dreadmakr

I fell asleep on the way here.
Which is why I'm last.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Happy National Bald is Beautiful Day!!! Sadly, in my desire to relay my admiration to those without hair I broke some personal boundaries and ended up having a lengthy discussion with the police. I have agreed to pursue therapy within the next 30 days so things worked out OK. Anyway that is why...

I am now last!


----------



## graveyardmaster

Not so fast PG...sorry to burst your bubble but i am LAST.....


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Ahh ya wee devil, thought you sneak in late did ya?


Sorry last.


----------



## graveyardmaster

Yes i did ...

Last!


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Latest last


----------



## Dreadmakr

Repeatedly last


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Definitely last


----------



## Dreadmakr

Definitively last


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Absolutely last


----------



## PrettyGhoul

< Last on National Cheeseburger Day.


----------



## Dreadmakr

Mmmmmmm Cheeseburgers.
PrettyGhoul's post made me have to make a run for a couple cheeseburgers.

So now I'm last


----------



## CrazedHaunter

I’m a day late for the cheese burgers

Last


----------



## Dreadmakr

I went back for another cheeseburger.

So I'm last again


----------



## SterchCinemas

Now I want a cheeseburger at 12am lmao.

Last


----------



## PrettyGhoul

^ To funny!! OK National cheeseburger day is gone ( in theory but really isn't every day National cheeseburger day?)

< Last on National Hunting and Fishing Day (and if y'all are wondering if I'm posting this just to see the responses....well kind of).

And that is why I'm last. I'm looking up National Days. It's time consuming.


----------



## Dreadmakr

Well I've been hunting for more spiders for my haunt.
Does that count?
Anyway... that's why I'm here last.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Our forests are closed (fires) so Not Bare hunting For me ( yes I misspelt it).( but did I really)

Last


----------



## Dreadmakr

Just the thought made me turn back the other way.
But I got over it and returned here.
So I'm last again.


----------



## graveyardmaster

strolls in and takes Last...muhahhahahahahahha


----------



## PrettyGhoul

^ LOL!

< Last on National Hot Mulled Cider Day. Doesn't that sound good? I stopped and had a mug and now I'm last!! :devil:


----------



## graveyardmaster

K gimme my last back PrettyGhoul....Last!


----------



## Dreadmakr

Hey!!!
You shouldn't be taking Last from Pretty Ghoul!!
That's my job.

Last.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

...and it's my job to take last from Dreadmakr! :lolkin:

Last! Winning!! :eekin: :biggrinkin:


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Your now just the first loser 

Last and winning


----------



## Dreadmakr

Determined to be Last


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Destined to be last


----------



## PrettyGhoul

< Unavoidably Last on National Get Funky Day. :googly:


----------



## Dreadmakr

LOL
Where do you come up with these?
Well I may not be funky, but I am definitely last


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Ultimately last


----------



## Dreadmakr

Last for an infinite period of time


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Times up 
Last


----------



## Dreadmakr

Last during down time


----------



## CrazedHaunter

L.


----------



## Dreadmakr

_ast


----------



## RoxyBlue

Pretty sure I still remember how to be last


----------



## Dreadmakr

Remembering is not good enough.
You have to do something to be last
Like I just did
That's why I'm Last


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Nope


----------



## PrettyGhoul

< Nope is right because....

I'm last, on National Moldy Cheese Day :googly: (I have no idea why there is a National Moldy Cheese Day but there is and I'm LAST!).


----------



## Goblin

You almost got away with it to0!


----------



## Dreadmakr

Got tangle in the web of a giant mutant spider.
But I somehow got out of it in time to be last.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Hmmpf humpfff puhmmm.laasstfdp


----------



## PrettyGhoul

< Last on my Birthday, uh huh, beat that! lol


----------



## Dreadmakr

I was dragged away by a giant ant.
Yes, that's right, one of THEM.
But I managed break free, and make my way back here in time to be last.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Spoiler alert! You ain’t last.


I is!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

You're what now? _Not_ last because...

_I am_ decidedly Last!! :devil:


----------



## Dreadmakr

There seems to be some confusion here.
You can't be last when I just got here.
Which clearly makes me last.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

What we have here is a failure to communicate,
I’m last


----------



## Goblin

Not even close.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Well I’m closer now!


----------



## Dreadmakr

Not as close as me.
I'm finally last


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Not as finally as you thought.


----------



## Dreadmakr

But more finally than you.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

But _not_ as finally as me. :winkin:

Last! :lolkin:


----------



## Dreadmakr

I'm last and that's final.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

^ I'm sorry, I didn't quite hear that last part. 

< I am ultimately Last! :devil:


----------



## Dreadmakr

I said I'M LAST AND THAT"S FINAL


----------



## Goblin

Birthday last!


----------



## Spooky1

Happy b-day, but now I’m last!


----------



## Dreadmakr

Partying a bit to much.

That's why I'm last


----------



## CrazedHaunter

I like to sleep a lot that’s why I’m finally 
Last


----------



## Dreadmakr

Been fighting spiders.

They kept me busy, and made me last


----------



## Goblin

I guess I'll just have to make the spders BIGGER!


----------



## Dreadmakr

That is one of the goals of Dr. *F*iendishman's *E*xtensive *A*rachnid *R*easearch.

He has been keeping all of his minion's very busy.
That's why I'm last.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

:eekin: I was wondering where all those delightful lively spiders were coming from. :winkin:

< Last on National Candy Corn Day! :biggrinkin:


----------



## Dreadmakr

You can keep the candy corn

I'll take being last


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Pssst! Don't look now but I'm

*Last*


----------



## Dreadmakr

My muscles are starting to not hurt so bad.
So I can now show up just in time to be last.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Well you made it to almost

Last


----------



## Dreadmakr

Out lasting everyone to be last


----------



## PrettyGhoul

:devil:...until now.

Now I've outlasted everyone _and_ you to become the lastest.


----------



## Dreadmakr

But I'm the bestest at being lastest


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Until your not!


----------



## Dreadmakr

But then I am again.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

And then again your not


----------



## Dreadmakr

Then I will just keep trying.
Last


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I am a huge fan of persistence! That being said...

< I'm still last!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dreadmakr

Not so fast
Look who you past.
It's me, I'm last


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Last again!


----------



## Dreadmakr

You'll have to slow down
If you want to win the crown
of being the last around
in this here town


----------



## CrazedHaunter

*rolling eyes * last


----------



## Dreadmakr

Rolling eyes or not,
I still hold the last spot


----------



## PrettyGhoul

< Last on National Eat a Cranberry Day.


----------



## Dreadmakr

Another day, 
Another claim to being last


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Another false claim of being last


----------



## Dreadmakr

Stop the steel 
I do not concede 
I said I am last, because I am last.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

You _were _ last. Of course _I_ am now last!! :devil:


----------



## Dreadmakr

That's just fake news!!
It is plain and clear that I am last.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

^ OK, lol that made me laugh!  Not that I'm giving you a pass because...

To be clear, I am Last! :devil:


----------



## Dreadmakr

You are deceiving yourself, because be it clear or opaque, I am last


----------



## Spooky1

Latest last, but doubtfully a lasting last.


----------



## Dreadmakr

Nothing lasts forever
But for now...
I'm last


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Aw...

Last on National Cotton Candy Day  :devil:


----------



## Dreadmakr

Last with a cotton candy sugar high


----------



## RoxyBlue

Checking to see who is last.....ME!


----------



## Dreadmakr

You checked the wrong list.
Because I'm the one who is actually last


----------



## PrettyGhoul

< Last on both National Poinsettia Day and National Gingerbread House Day!


----------



## Dreadmakr

Last, whatever day it is


----------



## Goblin

It's Goblin's last day


----------



## Dreadmakr

And lastly, let me just say, that I am completely, totally, and utterly last


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Sorry; I didn't _understand_ that last part. Say again? 

*Last!* :devil:


----------



## Dreadmakr

If you insist...
I am completely, totally, and utterly last.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Are you now?

< _Last_ on National Ugly Christmas Sweater Day :devil:


----------



## Dreadmakr

As a matter of fact, yes I am


----------



## PrettyGhoul

< Last on National Humbug Day.


----------



## Spooky1

Last for the Winter Solstice


----------



## Dreadmakr

At last, I'm last.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Sadly, not anymore. :devil:

< Last on National Candy Cane Day.


----------



## Evil Andrew

win


----------



## Dreadmakr

In it to win it
A blast to be last


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Winner, Winner Rib Roast dinner!


----------



## Dreadmakr

Yum.

I'll show up as a surprise dinner guest.
I'll be last to get there.
But I will get there.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

^ LOL! I'll make you the best Yorkshire pudding you've ever had.

Last on National Hangover day.


----------



## Dreadmakr

Again... Yum

Last with a grumbling stomach.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

< Last on National Fruitcake Toss Day (seems kind of soon to toss fruit cakes, guess someone really didn't like them).


----------



## Dreadmakr

Last on the first Monday of 2021


----------



## PrettyGhoul

< Last on the first _Tuesday_ of 2021.


----------



## Dreadmakr

Last on the first Wednesday of 2021


----------



## PrettyGhoul

< Last on National Bubble Bath Day! :googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Just last:jol:


----------



## Dreadmakr

Unjust last


----------



## PrettyGhoul

< _Extremely_ just last.


----------



## Dreadmakr

Irreproachably last


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Taking a break from packing up the house to post

Ultimately last


----------



## Evil Andrew

Last


----------



## PrettyGhoul

< Succinctly last!


----------



## Dreadmakr

Successfully last


----------



## Spooky1

Lounging in last


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hi, honey (last)


----------



## Dreadmakr

Terminally last


----------



## PrettyGhoul

< Last on National Chocolate Cake Day!!!


----------



## Dreadmakr

I would love to have a triple chocolate cake, and some chocolate fudge ice cream, topped with dark chocolate syrup.

Last with a massive craving for more chocolate than I should be allowed to have


----------



## PrettyGhoul

< Last on National Freedom Day! (the 13th amendment was signed on this day).


----------



## RoxyBlue

Quietly last


----------



## Dreadmakr

Been a while getting here. 
But better last than not at all.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

^ Not at all is _never_ an option. 

< Last on National Plum Pudding Day. 

OK, would someone please explain to me why National Plum Pudding Day is in February (this is a English Christmas dessert, no?) Also, why do Americans have a National Plum Pudding Day? Just curious.


----------



## Dreadmakr

I have no idea how to answer any of those questions.
Bus since it has been so long since I've been here, no one is really expecting me to be able to answer them anyway.

BTW... LAST!!


----------



## Bone To Pick

I Win! Please just mail the check if you can dig up my address. :winketon:


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Sorry, you did have an _almost_ win but...

Now _I_ am last!!!


----------



## Dreadmakr

But not as last as I am.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

< Last on _National Get Over It Day_!


----------



## Goblin

Last because I said so.......Nuff said!


----------



## Dreadmakr

I think a "No," I mean a "Yes"
But it's all wrong
That is, I think I disagree

I claim the title of the Last of the Last.
And that's the last word on the subject.


----------



## graveyardmaster

I win and took last when you guys were all asleep muhahahhahaha


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Guess who just woke up? hehehe (evil laugh) 🎃

< Last! 👻


----------



## graveyardmaster

Guess who just woke up muhahahaha.....Last


----------



## PrettyGhoul

< Last on National Near Miss Day!

(I have _no_ idea what that means which is why I'm last. I'm trying to figure it out).


----------



## graveyardmaster

Thanks for keeping last for me PrettyGhoul muhahahaha


----------



## RoxyBlue

So kind of you to allow me to STEAL your last, GYM.


----------



## graveyardmaster

Thank you for looking after my last for me RoxyBlue


----------



## PrettyGhoul

...and _thank you_ graveyardmaster, for looking after my last for me!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

OK, this is my favorite so someone has to play...

Last on Sunday!


----------



## Spooky1

Quietly slipping into last!


----------



## Goblin

And quietly taking it away from you!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

LOUDLY taking last away from both of you! 

LAST on National Eat Your Vegetables Day!


----------



## Goblin

While you eat your vegetables I'll take last again!


----------



## graveyardmaster

Keeping my seat warm for me Goblin...LAST!!!


----------



## Goblin

I'm last and you might as well make the best of it!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Who's last? Not you last! Me* last (on National Selfie Day no less)! *


----------



## graveyardmaster

Thankies for keeping my seat warm PrettyGhoul...L.A.S.T.


----------



## Goblin

Only as long asI allow it............which I don't!


----------



## graveyardmaster

Snatches LAST back from Goblin


----------



## PrettyGhoul

< Last on National Handshake Day!


----------



## Goblin

LAST-------------------------------AND-----------------------------LAST AGAIN!


----------



## graveyardmaster

Ummmmmm dont think sooo Goblin.....

L.A.S.T and will ALWAYS be L.A.S.T.


----------



## Goblin

You think so, do you?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

< I know so! 

*Last *on National Ice Cream Cake Day!


----------



## Goblin

Didn't anybody ever tell you can't eat your cake and have last too?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*Who *said that?! I _totally _believe I can eat my cake and have last too!

< _See?_ I'm eating some delicious cake and I'm...LAST! hehehe (evil laugh).


----------



## Goblin

I said it...........won't you listening?

Is it hard to hear all the way back there in NEXT to last?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Who's next to last??

I'm Last!!


----------



## Goblin

PrettyGhoul said:


> I'm next to Last!!


It you say so!


----------



## graveyardmaster

Yes i say soo Goblin...last last last and will always be last lol


----------



## Goblin

graveyardmaster said:


> Yes i say soo Goblin...last last last and you will always be last lol


As it should be!


----------



## graveyardmaster

Strolls back into LAST


----------



## Goblin

graveyardmaster said:


> Strolls back into LAST





graveyardmaster said:


> Strolls back into next to LAST


If it means tht much to you..........KEEP IT


----------



## graveyardmaster

Goblin said:


> If it means tht much to you..........KEEP IT


Omg no way Goblin lol....Ummm last😂


----------



## Goblin

Ae you last or eating a bag of Cheetos!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I'm last _and_ eating a bag of Cheetos!


----------



## graveyardmaster

PrettyGhoul said:


> I'm last _and_ eating a bag of Cheetos!


Sorry to burst your bubble but I'm LAST


----------



## Goblin

graveyardmaster said:


> Sorry to burst your bubble but I'm LAST


Sorry to bust your's.............No I'm not!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Nope, you are both wrong!!!!

I _*am *_last on National Kitten Day!!


----------



## Goblin

Well you play with your kitten, I will be last on International Last Day!


----------



## graveyardmaster

Not today Mr Goblin..Last is mineeeeeeee


----------



## Goblin

While you're working your mine I'll take last!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

...and I'll take it back

< Last on National Cow Appreciation Day!!  😉


----------



## graveyardmaster

Sowwie but last is mines PrettyGhoul🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Goblin

graveyardmaster said:


> Sowwie but last is mines PrettyGhoul🤣🤣🤣


You do know, as I take last once again, that sowwie is for pigs?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I do know that sowwie is for pigs and I did wonder about the connection with cows, lol. Still, I love pigs, they are adorable and intelligent!!

< LAST on National Corn Fritters Day!!


----------



## Goblin

Pass the corn fritters


----------



## Dreadmakr

Been waiting a long time to be last


----------



## Goblin

Dreadmakr said:


> Been waiting a long time to be next to last


Glad I could fullfill yout life long dream!


----------



## Goblin

Sorry Mr. Goblin, but I have to take last from you


----------



## Goblin

Ohhhhhhhh yeahhhhhh?


----------



## Goblin

Yeahhhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## Goblin

Nobody takes last from the Goblin!  Not even YOU!


----------



## Goblin

See ya!
🏃‍♀️🏃‍♀️🏃‍♀️🏃‍♀️🏃‍♀️🏃‍♀️🏃‍♀️


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I saw ya! 

< Last on _National_ Gorgeous Grandma Day !


----------



## graveyardmaster

Yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh i am last


----------



## PrettyGhoul

So sorry, not sorry but *I* am last!!


----------



## Goblin

PrettyGhoul said:


> So sorry, not sorry but Goblin's last!!


----------



## Goblin

That's the truth, the whole truth, and nothing but the truth!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

It was the truth but...

Now it's not and I'm LAST!!


----------



## graveyardmaster

ummm i will take that thank you prettyghoul last is minessssssssssss


----------



## Goblin

As you see, there is nothing you can possess that I can't take away from you!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

...but _I_ can and will take it back.

*Last! *


----------



## Goblin

PrettyGhoul said:


> ...but _I_ can and you will just take it back.
> 
> *Last! *


No truer words were ever spoken!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

< Last on National Ice-Cream Sandwich Day

I bought a box!!


----------



## Goblin

PrettyGhoul said:


> < Last on National Ice-Cream Sandwich Day
> 
> I bought a box!!


Why didn't you buy any ice cream sandwiches


----------



## PrettyGhoul

< Last on National Global Sleep Under The Stars Day!!


----------



## Goblin

PrettyGhoul said:


> < Last on National Global Sleep Under The Stars Day!!


I'll stay indoors with last!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

< Last, outside sleeping under the stars.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

< Last on National Bowling Day.


----------



## Goblin

PrettyGhoul said:


> < Last on National Bowling Day.


No last for you.....just a gutter ball!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

< Last on National Kiss and Make Up Day!


----------



## morgan8586

I win once again!!!!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

You did....

but now I'm last and I win!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

< Last on National Be Late For Something Day.


----------



## Goblin

Last on National Take Last from Everyone Day!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

< Last! winner, winner chicken dinner.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

< Also last on National Teddy Bear Day!


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Sneaking into last place


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I saw that! 

< Taking _Last_ back!!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

< Last on National Drink Beer Day!


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Last cause it’s Wednesday


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Last on National Do Something Nice Day! 

I'm nice because for a brief fraction of a second I let CrazedHaunter win. hehe (evil laugh).


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Maybe I’ll let you win for a while… oh wait.


----------



## graveyardmaster

Guys! Guys! Guys! Last is minesssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss🎃


----------



## PrettyGhoul

So sorry, not even a little bit sorry, but I am...

Last! and on National Sausage Pizza Day no less!


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Were last!!!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

(Thanks for playing with me) 

I was, and now I'm last again!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

All alone (sigh)

< Last on National Make A Dog's Day!


----------



## Halloween Jokes

winner winner zombie dinner


----------



## PrettyGhoul

< Last because I was hiding from the zombies. 🎃👻


----------



## Goblin

Birthday last


----------



## Halloween Jokes

All right then! I will take it now!


----------



## CrazedHaunter

last


----------



## graveyardmaster

Strolls into LAST on Halloween


----------



## PrettyGhoul

< Sneaky...but _now _I am last!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Slithering into...... last


----------



## PrettyGhoul

< Last on Thanksgiving Day!! 

Have a wonderful day everyone!!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Last on National Day Without Art! (sounds like sucky day, quick someone go next!)


----------



## PrettyGhoul

< Last on National Roof Over Your Head Day!!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Sliding into LAST, six days before National Cat Herders day!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

< Last on National Poinsettia Day!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Sorry darling, orders are:


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Who is Tug Benson? Had to look it up, lol, sorry.

Hey, did you know today is National Pumpkin Pie Day? Neither did I. Seems really out of order.

< Last on Christmas Day! 🎅🎅🎅🎅


----------



## PrettyGhoul

< Last on National Boxing Day!! 🎅🎅🎅🎅


----------



## PrettyGhoul

< Last on National Champagne Day.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I cannot believe I'm playing my favorite game all by myself but here goes:

< Last on National Bubble Bath Day! Teehee...I'm off to take a bubble bath.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Come on! Anyone? lol

< Last on National Dress Up Your Pet Day.  Just going to say if I tried that with Lucy she would rip me to shreds.

(wondering when Pet Therapy Day is)


----------



## PrettyGhoul

< Last on National Blueberry pancake day, yum.


----------



## RoxyBlue

No matter how long it’s been, you never forget how to be last.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

^ No you do not, lol. 

Last, on my favorite, National Margarita Day!! woo hoo!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

< Last on National Play Outside Day! 😀


----------



## PrettyGhoul

< Last on Everything You Think Is Wrong Day

(Yes, apparently this is a real day) lol.


----------



## Goblin

Did you really think I'd let you keep it?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Naw, never. 

But...now I am LAST on National Lemon Chiffon Cake Day , bah ha ha  (evil laugh)


----------



## PrettyGhoul

< Last on National Grilled Cheese Sandwich Day! Which is what I'm doing now, so late at night, after work: grilling cheddar cheese and tomato sandwiches on seeded rye. Yum.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

< Last on National Honesty Day.

Always a good policy.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

< Last on Cinco De Mayo. Shout out to General *Ignacio Zaragoza Seguín. *


----------



## RoxyBlue

Like riding a bike, you never forget how to be last


----------



## PrettyGhoul

That is so true! 

< Last on National Mimosa Day! Yum...pass the sugar cubes! 😄


----------



## xredge

Sugar cubes in Mimosa? Isn't it already sweet, to be honest think I've only had it once. Orange juice gets vodka!


----------



## SterchCinemas

He drinks a Whiskey drink. He drinks a Vodka drink
He drinks a Lager drink, he drinks a Cider drink lol


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Don't drink and drive...always uber when you drink! Be careful SC and it's nice to see you!!

< Last on National Red Rose Day  🌹


----------



## PrettyGhoul

< Last on National Sumer Begins Day! 🎈


----------



## PrettyGhoul

< Last on National Ice Cream Cake Day! You know who had the best ice cream cake? Howard Johnsons; delicious! Real cake with ice cream. They had amazingly delicious banana and coconut ice cream too. I haven't been able to find any of these things since Ho Jo's disappeared. Just variations or mixtures like banana split ice cream not a straight up banana ice cream. No real ice cream cake anywhere....just ice cream shaped like a cake but no cake. Oh well...I could make it but who has time and also I'm lazy lol.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

< Last on National Handshake Day. Hmm, with Covid, and whatever comes after this, National Handshake Day might be over for good. Like hugs. Sad. Maybe not. I hugged two people today; even with precautions.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

< Last on National Lollipop Day. 🍭


----------



## PrettyGhoul

< Last on All Or Nothing Day.


----------



## Bone To Pick

I didn't win the Mega Millions, but at least I'm last here.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

< Last on National Roller Coaster Day!!

Oh I love roller coasters and haven't been on one in so long. I miss them!!!!!!!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

< Last on National Beach Day! ⛱


----------



## PrettyGhoul

< Last on National Grateful Patient Day.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

< Last on National Swap Ideas Day! 

Also, I cannot believe I am playing this game all by myself. Oh well.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

< Last on National Mayflower Day! History is always interesting.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Dang it, I missed National Taco Day (10-4-2222; I meant to drive down to Taco Bell during my break).

< Last on National LED Light Day! 🎃


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher

I'm not gonna let you win this game, PG! Now I'm winning! 😁 Btw, it's National Good Samaritan Day!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Are you now? 

< Last on Chucky, the Notorious Killer Doll Day, hehehe (evil laugh). 🎃🎃🎃


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher

Mine.... ALL MINE! Muhahahaha! 








I do believe today is National Greasy Foods Day! I think I'll have to celebrate it for dinner this evening. 🤣


----------



## Goblin

*The Goblin takes last again! *


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Not for long kiddo...

< Last on National Chocolate Day 🎃 🎃 🎃


----------



## Goblin

While you're eating your chocolate I'll take last


----------



## PrettyGhoul

< I'm back to take Last!

Last on National Throw Out Your Leftovers Day! (so convenient it falls on my trash day pick up).


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher

That was short lived, PG. All mine now!

Today is National Personal Space Day... while I do enjoy my personal space, I'm a hugger. Sorry to those who enjoy this day. 😁


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Last on Chanukah!_* *_


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher

How does it feel to be second best, PG, because I win! 🤣


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I don't mind being second best...until I am the best...

Last!!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

< Last on National Bubble Bath Day!

Top off my Champagne and leave me alone! 🍸


----------

